# Invaliden - Flirt - Sauf - und sonstwas Fred (..und Freunde)



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

mach einfach´n neuen....kostet ja nüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüx


----------



## strandi (4. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> mach einfach´n neuen....kostet ja nüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüx


yipieeeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

so mit was fangen wir an...also invalide bin ich schon...ich geh zu Punkt 2 über

nur mit wem?? Angiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii wo bist´n


----------



## strandi (4. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> so mit was fangen wir an...also invalide bin ich schon...ich geh zu Punkt 2 über
> 
> nur mit wem?? Angiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii wo bist´n


angi? merkel?


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> angi? merkel?




spinnst du       


neee die Angii....  ....die kommt vielleicht auch nach Deidesheim....aus München.....na mal gucken ob´s klappt


----------



## strandi (4. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> kann gar net so schnell posten wie threads entstehen,
> 
> habs grad im käseblatt hier:
> 
> Angii 0190 999 555 ( 1,89-EUR/Min)


hehe, bin auch schon im stress...2 icq fenster, hier der fred und dann noch KTWR


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> kann gar net so schnell posten wie threads entstehen,
> 
> habs grad im käseblatt hier:
> 
> Angii 0190 999 555 ( 1,89-EUR/Min)




 

nöööööö

die

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=6112


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

Oh der Gummi Teufel ist auch online...ääähm plasticangel   

na...da wäre ne Frau zum flirten..auf Strandi...ran an die tasten


----------



## strandi (4. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nöööööö
> 
> die
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=6112



hm angii is glaub ich net so mein fall...lieber blond...wo issen hecki?


----------



## strandi (4. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Oh der Gummi Teufel ist auch online...ääähm plasticangel
> 
> na...da wäre ne Frau zum flirten..auf Strandi...ran an die tasten


jahrgang 1984   neeee, darfst du ran


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm angii is glaub ich net so mein fall...lieber blond...wo issen hecki?



da war doch heute was...    ....ääääääähm würde jetzt gut hier rein passen   

nur wo bekomme ich den alten ICQ-Fred her??? Mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (4. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> da war doch heute was...    ....ääääääähm würde jetzt gut hier rein passen
> 
> nur wo bekomme ich den alten ICQ-Fred her??? Mist


öhm, was meinst du denn?


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

hey richtig was los im Pfalz Forum

Was´n los mit´m Rest

Nico, Bumble, Burnz, Balrog...auf auf an die Tasten.....ich will diesen Fred bei den neuen Beiträgen immer auf Seite 1 sehen


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> Öhh, ich verdrück mich glaub ich




wohin??? Pfeife


----------



## strandi (4. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hey richtig was los im Pfalz Forum
> 
> Was´n los mit´m Rest
> 
> Nico, Bumble, Burnz, Balrog...auf auf an die Tasten.....ich will diesen Fred bei den neuen Beiträgen immer auf Seite 1 sehen


ham halt net alle so langeweile wie wir   
wir werden aber bestimmt bald gesperrt   
1. wg spam   
2. wg offensivem flirten


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

meinst????

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....ach was....wir sind doch anständig


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

da treffen wir uns dann alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (4. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> meinst????
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....ach was....wir sind doch anständig


so, ich geh jetzt aber pennen...hab morgen wieder n anstrengenden arbeitstag vor mir


----------



## strandi (4. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> da treffen wir uns dann alle



krieg grad heimweh


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

noch genauer....hier







Jo ich geh auch pennen....glaub ich...muss auch um 8 raus und zum Doc


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> krieg grad heimweh




da nach???


----------



## strandi (4. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> da nach???


das tut mir weh wenn du sowas postest


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

hat den niemand Mitleid mit Strandì   

G´N8


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das tut mir weh wenn du sowas postest




ok...sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

lieber sowas???  




 


ich meine natüüüüüürlich das shcöne Meer und den Straaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand .... iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Pfalzyeti (5. August 2005)

So ihr Flaschen, ich komm gerade aus dem Schneckenhof, is ja geil was da so abgeht!!!!!!!!!
Ich leg mich jetzt pennen, bin voll wie ein Kino!  

Man sieht sich in Deidesheim!


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> So ihr Flaschen, ich komm gerade aus dem Schneckenhof, is ja geil was da so abgeht!!!!!!!!!
> Ich leg mich jetzt pennen, bin voll wie ein Kino!
> 
> Man sieht sich in Deidesheim!




WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEE?? Flaschen????   

und, waren viele Schnecken im Hof????????


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

Mojen,
da geht man nichts ahnend ins Bettchen und schon werden hier neue Threads aufgemacht. Das gibt es ja gar nicht.
Au weia, sagt ein mal   
Bin ich hier noch im IBC oder schon bei den regionalen anonymen Alkoholikern gelandet   
@Strandi: Na Du bist ja hochmotiviert    Wird Zeit das Du wirklich mal einen anstrengenden Arbeitstag hast, dann kommst Du nicht auf die Idee ältere Damen zum saufen und Übernachtungen einzuladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (5. August 2005)

Ja, sehr viele gute Schnecken!

Wenn ich nicht so viel Friedhofsbier geleert hätte,  
hätte ich bestimmt auch aus der einen oder anderen eine Nacktschnecke machen können!!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

Hey, Du bist ja schon wieder wach   
Jaja, der Alkohol.
Wahrscheinlich hat Dein Kopf heute auch die Konsistenz einer Nackschnecke


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mojen,
> da geht man nichts ahnend ins Bettchen und schon werden hier neue Threads aufgemacht. Das gibt es ja gar nicht.
> Au weia, sagt ein mal
> Bin ich hier noch im IBC oder schon bei den regionalen anonymen Alkoholikern gelandet
> @Strandi: Na Du bist ja hochmotiviert    Wird Zeit das Du wirklich mal einen anstrengenden Arbeitstag hast, dann kommst Du nicht auf die Idee ältere Damen zum saufen und Übernachtungen einzuladen




Bist schon noch richtig......wir wollten nur nicht die anderen Freds zumüllen....ist doch seeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr rücksichtsvoll von uns...oder    

Seit Strandi in Dk ist, weiß er glaub ich net mehr was arbeiten ist1   

So ihr lieben....dann arbeitet mal schön....was ich mache, verrate ich nicht, das ist nämlich soowas von spannend  

@yeti

ich glaub ich muss da mal mit....


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

Ja ja, sehr rücksichtsvoll


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, sehr viele gute Schnecken!
> 
> Wenn ich nicht so viel Friedhofsbier geleert hätte,
> hätte ich bestimmt auch aus der einen oder anderen eine Nacktschnecke machen können!!




waren das solche??


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja, sehr rücksichtsvoll



ich weiß    

aber sag mal an....kommt ihr um´n Strandi untern Tisch zu saufen??? wär cool


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

Werde es heute Abend mal auf den Tisch bringen und gebe Euch noch Bescheid. Wann ist das noch mal?


----------



## Pfalzyeti (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Du bist ja schon wieder wach
> Jaja, der Alkohol.
> Wahrscheinlich hat Dein Kopf heute auch die Konsistenz einer Nackschnecke



Ich merke es langsam auch, was für´n scheiß ich gerade zusammenschreibe. Mein Kopf fühlt sich an als explodiert er gleich. Scheiß Friedhofsbier!! jedes mal das Gleiche


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mojen,
> da geht man nichts ahnend ins Bettchen und schon werden hier neue Threads aufgemacht. Das gibt es ja gar nicht.
> Au weia, sagt ein mal
> Bin ich hier noch im IBC oder schon bei den regionalen anonymen Alkoholikern gelandet
> @Strandi: Na Du bist ja hochmotiviert    Wird Zeit das Du wirklich mal einen anstrengenden Arbeitstag hast, dann kommst Du nicht auf die Idee ältere Damen zum saufen und Übernachtungen einzuladen



Moin    
Ich bin immer hochmotiviert und hab auch viel Lust...allerdings net zum arbeiten   Momentan is hier echt net viel los   
Ich hab Dich gar net eingeladen...der TH war´s    Und zum Übernachten müsste ich mich eher noch bei Dir einladen   
So, dann will ich mal was *arbeiten!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde es heute Abend mal auf den Tisch bringen und gebe Euch noch Bescheid. Wann ist das noch mal?


12.08.+13.08.


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Ich hab Dich gar net eingeladen...der TH war´s    Und zum Übernachten müsste ich mich eher noch bei Dir einladen   B]



aber ich hab´s für dich getan STRANDIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii    

Naja´n Schlafplätchen wirst du noch finden...geb dir mal Mühe...tse, der hohe Norden bekommt dir nicht   

Zur Not hab ich ja noch meine Couch und die Terrasse


----------



## Pfalzyeti (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> waren das solche??



Wo hast Du immer so schnell Bilder her?

Ne net ganz, da sind die meisten normale Studenten und nicht so Langzeitstudenten wie die auf dem Bild (im weißen Netz). Aber kommt so in die Richtung.
Nach Deidesheim können wir ja mal eine Tour in MA machen.


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich hab´s für dich getan STRANDIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> Naja´n Schlafplätchen wirst du noch finden...geb dir mal Mühe...tse, der hohe Norden bekommt dir nicht
> 
> Zur Not hab ich ja noch meine Couch und die Terrasse


ich hab ja einen...allerdings darf ich da niemand mitbringen   
terasse bei dir hört sich aber auch verlockend an...aber nur mit badvorleger


----------



## Pfalzyeti (5. August 2005)

@TH

geh mal im Internet auf Schneckenhof.de!

Dann in die Galerie!

Da siehst Du was da so abgeht


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

@Yeti - Dann schlaf mal Deinen Rausch aus Du Bierkönig   

@Strandi - Da bin ich ja beruhigt   Das konnte ja nur von TH kommen    

Mal sehen ob wir an diesem Wochenende da sind. Meine aktivere Hälfte wollte evtl. in Tabarz das Rennen mitfahren und außerdem ist in Weinheim an diesem Wochenende Kerwe   
Olé olé, ganz schön wat geboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

achwas....mußt nur gut zureden, dann darfst du auch jemanden mitbringen   
den Badvorleger kannst du haben   ....aber bitte net voll :kotz: 

@Yeti
juuuuuuuuuuupp geht klar.....na Deidesheim ist eh erstmal Funkstille bis zum WuMa


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

warum beteiligen sich die ganzen Zuschauer net mal an der Unterhaltung

Sagt doch auch mal was dazu!!!  

Zum Beispiel....wie schaut´s denn in anderen Regionen mit Nacktschnecken aus?? Sind Nacktschnecken hauptsächluch nachtaktiv??? Fragen über Fragen   


Hier werden sie geholfen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (5. August 2005)

Also dann gute nacht, so bis um 13.00Uhr.
Vielleicht schreib ich danach ja nimmer so´n scheiß


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Yeti - Dann schlaf mal Deinen Rausch aus Du Bierkönig
> 
> @Strandi - Da bin ich ja beruhigt   Das konnte ja nur von TH kommen
> 
> ...


naja, ich will ihn ja net reinreiten...ich hab ihm ja gut zugeredet   
Naja, aber auf der Weinheimer Kerwe is kein Strandinator...den gibbet nur in Deidesheim...und dann dauert´s erstmal wieder bis ich in der Pfalz bin...wer jetzt nicht zugreift ist selbst schuld


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

Werde jetzt auch mal meine grauen Zellen aktivieren und mich an die Arbeit machen.
Bis denne


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> achwas....mußt nur gut zureden, dann darfst du auch jemanden mitbringen


meinste? *träum* werds mal ansprechen


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

hey Hecki,

was denkst du von mir?????  


So, ich geh jetzt was für´s Ärmchen tun......dieses komishce dünne Ding das da aus meinem Shirt hängt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hey Hecki,
> 
> was denkst du von mir?????
> 
> ...


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hey Hecki,
> 
> was denkst du von mir?????


viel interessanter wär doch was sie von mir denkt


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> THBiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

Hey, jetzt aber nicht eingeschnappt sein   
Mann oder Maus???   

@Strandi: Weißt Du doch schon   Du sollst mehr arbeiten!!!!


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, jetzt aber nicht eingeschnappt sein
> Mann oder Maus???
> 
> @Strandi: Weißt Du doch schon   Du sollst mehr arbeiten!!!!


Zu Befehl!   Aber Arbeit is doch net mein ganzes Leben


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Befehl!   Aber Arbeit is doch net mein ganzes Leben



So ists brav   nein nein der Rest ist für Deine Freundin und fürs Kampftrinken mit Tuborg


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> So ists brav   nein nein der Rest ist für Deine Freundin und fürs Kampftrinken mit Tuborg


was soll ich da noch sagen?    
hätte mich jetzt über ein kompliment gefreut


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

Waas Komplimente soll ich jetzt auch noch machen. Na hossa, macht Dir Deine Freundin keine   
Bist schon ein ganz charmanter


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Waas Komplimente soll ich jetzt auch noch machen. Na hossa, macht Dir Deine Freundin keine
> Bist schon ein ganz charmanter


doch doch...aber von dir klingen die noch viel lieblicher in meinen ohren  *schleim*   
soso, charmant also...nur das?


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

servus miteinander 

nett, das du mich eingeladen hast th. bei soviel dummschwätzerrei konnt ich einfach nicht nein sagen    

gibts denn hier überhaupt was sehenswertes an kerlen??? bin bis jetzt an keinem vorbeigefahren!!!  

gruß claudia


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> servus miteinander
> 
> nett, das du mich eingeladen hast th. bei soviel dummschwätzerrei konnt ich einfach nicht nein sagen
> 
> ...


huhu...es passiert wieder was   
ja...also ansehnlich sind wir eigentlich alle hier   
am 12.8-.13.8 is IBC-treffen in deidesheim 
da kannste ja mal den TH aus der nähe betrachten


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

yipp, hier geht jetzt die post ab!!!!!

in deism liegen an den weinfestwochenenden so viel besoffene rum, wo liegt ihr denn bitte genau???  dann komm ich vielleicht mal aufn sprung vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> yipp, hier geht jetzt die post ab!!!!!
> 
> in deism liegen an den weinfestwochenenden so viel besoffene rum, wo liegt ihr denn bitte genau???  dann komm ich vielleicht mal aufn sprung vorbei.


na also ich muss schon sehr bitten...th und ich können immer noch stehen...zumindest bis zum heimweg   werden uns wohl wahrscheinlich rund um den brunnen rumtreiben


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

aber auch nur wenn ihr euch gegenseitig stützt...  
wie kann man  euch denn erkennen? oder sieht man das euch sofort an, das ihr das seid???


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> der strandi is klein blond und dick,


     
weder klein, noch blond...naja n büschen kräftig würd ich sagen   
muskulös    
so in etwa ;-)


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

alles reine ansichtssache!!!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

@strandi - Ach sooo, Muskulös nennt man das jetzt


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi - Ach sooo, Muskulös nennt man das jetzt


tz...frechheit!   kannst dich ja bald von meinem astralkörber überzeugen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (5. August 2005)

So!
Kann weitergehen, ich hab mal meinen Rausch ausgeschlafen! Na ja, wenigstens zum Teil!  

Werde mich jetzt mal zum Supermarkt begeben und noch die letzten Besorgungen für Winterberg machen ( Bier holen!).  

Heute abend gehts dann endlich los.


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> :
> 
> gibts denn hier überhaupt was sehenswertes an kerlen??? bin bis jetzt an keinem vorbeigefahren!!!
> 
> gruß claudia




Wie auch...ich bin ja auch verletzt zu Hause    

@smaug
Punk-Frisur????    das ist mir neu  ...naja vielleicht net 0/8-15
aber im normalen Bereich  

@Strandi..
...jo muskulös...im rechten Arm...oder  ..nur die Frage von was....ich nhem an vom Tuborg stemmen

@Hecki
so schlimm ist Strandinator auch net.....

@plastic
hab doch extra Bilder dran gehängt wo wir uns aufhalten   ...guckst du


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi - Ach sooo, Muskulös nennt man das jetzt




das nennt man 6-Pack im Speckmantel    ....Strandi muss sich tarnen sonst rennen ihn die Frauen über den Haufen
.....außerdem zählt die innere Schönheit


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

Welcher Penner hat eigentlich unserern tollen Fred runter bewertet    

kann´s mir ja schon denken welche Helden das waren  

also Jungs´und Mädels...verteilt mal Sternchen  


Das ist Strandi....auf´m WuMa


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

@th 
häää??? wo denn ???


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

hab 5 sternchen gegeben!!!


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> @th
> häää??? wo denn ???



guck mal post 20 und 23   

warum verkaufst du dein Bike?? Hast schon was neues?? Fährst du jetzt DH


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> hab 5 sternchen gegeben!!!




für´n Strandiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii .....da wird er sich aber freuen


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

aahhhh... gefunden  

hab mir da wohl was aufschwätzen lassen...  hab aber schon n neues altes besseres


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tz...frechheit!   kannst dich ja bald von meinem astralkörber überzeugen lassen



Hö, Du gehst aber ran   
Das kommt davon wenn man soviel Tuborg trinkt   
Havanna ist effektiver und hat somit auch weniger Kalorien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

Das ist auch Strandi....mal in voller Größe und Action.....schön durchtrainiert


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

und diese "kleine" beule da, die sich in der bauchgegend hervortut???? oder ist das shirt nur schrecklich verschnitten???


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist auch Strandi....mal in voller Größe und Action.....schön durchtrainiert




Irgendwie muss ich da an sowas denken


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist auch Strandi....mal in voller Größe und Action.....schön durchtrainiert


  hör mal auf fotos von mir in seitenansicht zu posten   
btw...wo hast du die alle her?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> und diese "kleine" beule da, die sich in der bauchgegend hervortut???? oder ist das shirt nur schrecklich verschnitten???




Oder daran


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie muss ich da an sowas denken


och das is lieb...wusste gar net das ich auch so zum spielen einlade


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> und diese "kleine" beule da, die sich in der bauchgegend hervortut???? oder ist das shirt nur schrecklich verschnitten???




Neeeeeeeeeeeeee...da hat er nur´n 6-Pack versteckt    

@Strandi

wo bist du.....ich denke deine Chancen haben sich mehr als verdoppelt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> och das is lieb...wusste gar net das ich auch so zum spielen einlade




Oder vielleicht doch eher figur technisch an das hier


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

meinst du von vorne schaut´s besser aus   


guck selbst

sind alle von meinem Geburtstag...höhö...zum Glück hab ich die nur  



Muss dann auch los....

viel Spaß noch ihr Turteltauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> och das is lieb...wusste gar net das ich auch so zum spielen einlade



Mit der Hüpfburg meinte ich eher Deinen Bauch. Weiß ja nicht ob der 60 Kilo aushält


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder vielleicht doch eher figur technisch an das hier




Hecki das ist nicht nett......den Strandi mit´ner Flasche zu vergleichen






hab ich grad so gefunden


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

na dann wollen wa jetzt mal richtig auftrumpfen   




oder das hier


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hecki das ist nicht nett......den Strandi mit´ner Flasche zu vergleichen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch nicht schlecht, aber was ist hiermit


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Hüpfburg meinte ich eher Deinen Bauch. Weiß ja nicht ob der 60 Kilo aushält


ausprobieren   
aber ich weiss ja net ob es da net bessere dinge als auf mir
rumzuhüpfen gibt


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du von vorne schaut´s besser aus
> 
> 
> guck selbst
> ...



na da seh ich doch richtig einladend aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ausprobieren
> aber ich weiss ja net ob es da net bessere dinge als auf mir
> rumzuhüpfen gibt




Sischer datt   
Zum Beispiel das hier


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

oder damit






Hey Strandi...war echt ne gute Idee mir dem Fred


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

der arme strandi - könnt einem richtig leid tun.... aber lustigs ists schon


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

tse...was alles für Bilder kommen, wenn man in google Strandi eingibt


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sischer datt
> Zum Beispiel das hier


na endlich mal ein vernünftiger vorschlag    
glaube das könnte spass machen


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> der arme strandi - könnt einem richtig leid tun.... aber lustigs ists schon




wart´s ab...danach bist du dran


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

und was findet man bei dir, th???


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> der arme strandi - könnt einem richtig leid tun.... aber lustigs ists schon


och das macht nix...ich weiss ja das mir eigentlich niemand widerstehen kann...gell TH


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

das sagt google zu plasticangel


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

und das zu thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

sowas:



ey...cooooooooooool..wer iss´n das Strandi???


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

und das soll Hecki sein


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> und das soll Hecki sein




Waaaas, das kann nicht sein!!!!!!
 Ich habe kein Fell, aber sich mit dem Fuss am Kopf zu kratzen ist schon eine Leistung


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe kein Fell,



..tja wenn google das sagt wird´s wohl stimmen    ...es sei denn du kannst es beweisen  


Wo ist eigentlich Mari...Umilee...der kanna uch gut dumm schwätzen...Bumble...und Co....????   

Auf AUf


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

Wo ist eigentlich Mari...Umilee...der kanna uch gut dumm schwätzen...Bumble...und Co....????   

Auf AUf[/QUOTE]

Kleiner Hinweis


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe kein Fell


das sollten wir überprüfen


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

@th  von was träumstn du nachts???


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

hier kuckst du - eine art selbstportrait (hoffentlich funtzts...)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/156140/size/big/cat/500/page/1


----------



## Pfalzyeti (5. August 2005)

So jetzt aber mal GENUG über Strandi geläßtert!

So sieht warscheinlich TH im Moment aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt aber mal GENUG über Strandi geläßtert!
> 
> So sieht warscheinlich TH im Moment aus


   der war jetzt mal richtig gut!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt aber mal GENUG über Strandi geläßtert!
> 
> So sieht warscheinlich TH im Moment aus



Und so Yeti heute morgen um 04:00 Uhr


----------



## Pfalzyeti (5. August 2005)

Hä, woher weißt Du das??

Was suchst Du überhaupt in meinem Bad????


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hä, woher weißt Du das??
> 
> Was suchst Du überhaupt in meinem Bad????




Wollte Dir eigentlich das hier vorbei bringen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (5. August 2005)

Danke, aber die hab ich um die Uhrzeit nicht mehr gebraucht!


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte Dir eigentlich das hier vorbei bringen


na so langsam wird hecki ja nur ner richtigen wohltäterin   
bin ja mal gespannt was sie mir so nach deidesheim mitbringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (5. August 2005)

*Iss ja unglaublich was hier abgeht.   

Darf man bei der Dummschwätzerei noch mitmachen, oder habt ihr da geschlossene Gesellschaft ?

Deidesheim steht mal fest auf`m Programmkalender aber diesmal ohne Rumheulerei, gelle Strandi.   

P.S. Von wann issen das heisse Strandfoto, wo du die süsse Strandi-Kappe aufhast ???  *


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Iss ja unglaublich was hier abgeht.
> 
> Darf man bei der Dummschwätzerei noch mitmachen, oder habt ihr da geschlossenen Gesellschaft ?
> 
> Deideheim steht mal fest auf`m Programmkalender aber diesmal ohne rumheulerei, gelle Strandi.    *


rumheulerei?   
hab ich schonmal geheult als ich zum weinfest wollte?    
steh grad auf dem schlauch...
aber du bist auch hier im fred willkommen  
öhm...das müsste sommer 2000 oder 2001 gewesen sein


----------



## Bumble (5. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> rumheulerei?


*Hab ja auch nicht dich gemeint.   
Denk mal an Wachenheim.   

2000 oder 2001   
und wer sind die heissen Nixen ???*


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Hab ja auch nicht dich gemeint.
> Denk mal an Wachenheim.
> 
> 2000 oder 2001
> und wer sind die heissen Nixen ???*


wachenheim? da wurde erst am nächsten morgen geheult   
hehe, die nixen sind däninnen die wir am strand aufgegabelt hatten


----------



## Bumble (5. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, die nixen sind däninnen die wir am strand aufgegabelt hatten



*Muss dich wohl doch dieses Jahr noch besuchen kommen.   

Bafög-Bescheid ist durch, das könnte sogar noch klappen.    *


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Muss dich wohl doch dieses Jahr noch besuchen kommen.
> 
> Bafög-Bescheid ist durch, das könnte sogar noch klappen.    *


hm, badesaison is fast vorbei...bzw. momentan schon vorbei   
zur not machen wir weihnachtsmarktbesuch mit sauna hinterher


----------



## Pfalzyeti (5. August 2005)

So, 
wünsch euch allen noch viel Spass im geilsten Fred aller Zeiten. Immer schön weiterschreiben, damit ich am Sonntagabend was zu lesen hab.  

Ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg nach Willingen!   

Ich fahr für alle Invalieden und die, die keine Zeit haben eine Runde mit  

@TH 
Trink in Forst einen für mich mit.

Werde nächste Woche auch mal für Deidesheim meine Leber in Form bringen.


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> seid ihr auch Freitag alle da?. samstag kann ich net


na sischaaaa dat!


----------



## mtb_nico (5. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jahrgang 1984   neeee, darfst du ran


Warum? Genau das richtige Alter!



			
				strandi schrieb:
			
		

> huhu...es passiert wieder was
> ja...also ansehnlich sind wir eigentlich alle hier
> am 12.8-.13.8 is IBC-treffen in deidesheim
> da kannste ja mal den TH aus der nähe betrachten


Oha!
Ich glaube nicht das ich das schaffen werde. Am 12.8. ist das Bierkistenrennen in KL (http://www.bierkistenrennen.de).
Die ultimative Herrausvorderung in der Hölle der Pfalz...



			
				strandi schrieb:
			
		

> weder klein, noch blond...naja n büschen kräftig würd ich sagen
> muskulös
> so in etwa ;-)


MMh,...
also ich würde sagen einfach ein riesen Teddibär!!! *freu*

Ach, und ich bin mir sicher, wenn man im Brockhaus unter Spam nachschlägt findet man den Thread hier...

nico

_Nachtrag:_


			
				Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> @TH
> 
> geh mal im Internet auf Schneckenhof.de!
> 
> ...


Ich glaub ich bin verklatscht. Ich studiere glaube ich an der falschen Uni...


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Genau das richtige Alter!


Hm, net für mich    


			
				mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Oha!
> Ich glaube nicht das ich das schaffen werde. Am 12.8. ist das Bierkistenrennen in KL (http://www.bierkistenrennen.de).
> Die ultimative Herrausvorderung in der Hölle der Pfalz...


TH, haste da schon was vor?    Aber dann flieg ich raus in Wachenheim   


			
				mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> MMh,...
> also ich würde sagen einfach ein riesen Teddibär!!! *freu*


riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiichtig   


			
				mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, und ich bin mir sicher, wenn man im Brockhaus unter Spam nachschlägt findet man den Thread hier...
> 
> nico


das würd ich so net sagen   dies ist einfach ein sammelplatz für alle kaputten und übriggebliebenen...so wie die karaokebar in düw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (5. August 2005)

Mmmh,... da mich der Strandi hier per ICQ nötigt irgendwas zu posten, dass die Show weitergeht poste ich halt was...

Strandi meint das sei keine geile Karre:





Versteh ich nicht...


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmh,... da mich der Strandi hier per ICQ nötigt irgendwas zu posten, dass die Show weitergeht poste ich halt was...
> 
> Strandi meint das sei keine geile Karre:
> 
> ...


zumindest hast du schonmal was gepostet...über den inhalt reden wa nochmal


----------



## mtb_nico (5. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> zumindest hast du schonmal was gepostet...über den inhalt reden wa nochmal


Aber nicht jetzt,... geh jetzt Simposon gucken, bzw. was noch an Sendezeit davon übrig ist...

nico


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

so bin auch wieder da    

wird ja langsam......


@strandi....
klar ich geh nach deidesheim....höhö...mein letztes Heimspiel für die Saison  

@plastic
na von was werd ich träumen   ....

@yeti

da hast du mich aber sehr gut getroffen...wo hast du denn mein Bild her


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi....
> klar ich geh nach deidesheim....höhö...mein letztes Heimspiel für die Saison


meinte eher das bierkistenrennen


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

muss ja zwischendrin auch mal nüchtern werden


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> muss ja zwischendrin auch mal nüchtern werden


wär bei mir auch angebracht   
sonst könnte es zu schwerwiegenden problemen kommen


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> sonst könnte es zu schwerwiegenden problemen kommen



die mußt du dir egal trinken    

...man du mußt ja in Susi verliebt sein


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> die mußt du dir egal trinken
> 
> ...man du mußt ja in Susi verliebt sein


das geht auch bei problemen?   mache das sonst nur mit frauen   
hm, wie meinsten das jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

wäre ein Versuch wert


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

Alle eingeschlafen????    

@plastic
gehst heut nach Forst???


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

sooo ganz allein???


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> sooo ganz allein???



da sind soooooooooooo vieleeeeeeeeeee Leute


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> da sind soooooooooooo vieleeeeeeeeeee Leute


nur nicht der strandinator   
naja, ich geh nachher caipi trinken


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

ich wart auch noch auf´n Anruf vom Kumpel....naja sonst versauer ich wohl auch hier in Lower Church


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

na dann geh mer zsamm!


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

Strandi,

seitdem du weg bist, ist keiner mehr da, auf den man sich verlassen kann, dass er mit saufen geht    


Hmmmmmmmmmm....das Weinfest um die Ecke .....und ich hock hier


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> na dann geh mer zsamm!



und nach Hause kriechen.....    ..... iss ja zum Glück net weit


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi,
> 
> seitdem du weg bist, ist keiner mehr da, auf den man sich verlassen kann, dass er mit saufen geht
> 
> ...


dann musst du wohl auch in gelobte land ziehen   
man, das wär n skandal wenn du auch hier wohnen würdest


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> dann musst du wohl auch in gelobte land ziehen
> man, das wär n skandal wenn du auch hier wohnen würdest




wir würden nach´m Monat beide rausfliegen


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wir würden nach´m Monat beide rausfliegen


dann gehts halt weiter nach norwegen...da sind die berge auch höher


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> na dann geh mer zsamm!



Und....schooooooooooooon dort??? oder auf´m Weg???????????????ß


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

ich muss mich doch erst hübsch machen...


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss mich doch erst hübsch
> machen...



Axoooooooooooo...............dann quasi morgen Abend     ....


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

ao lang brauch ich gar nicht - ich bin schon von natur aus hübsch     
und du???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ao lang brauch ich gar nicht - ich bin schon von natur aus hübsch
> und du???


th braucht immer etwas länger   
soso, von natur aus hübsch...schick doch mal n pic


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ao lang brauch ich gar nicht - ich bin schon von natur aus hübsch
> und du???




mein 2. Vorname


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

wir bikerinnen sind eben alle hübsch, oder findeste dich etwa hässlich? oh tschuldigung bist ja kein mädel


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> wir bikerinnen sind eben alle hübsch, oder findeste dich etwa hässlich? oh tschuldigung bist ja kein mädel




Wen meinst du???


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

galt strandi


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> galt strandi


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> galt strandi


  frechheit!
naja, metrosexuell soll ja "in" sein   
hm, aber angenommen meine brüste sind grösser als deine...für wen is das schlimmer?


----------



## mtb_nico (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss mich doch erst hübsch machen...


Eitel ist die Frau...


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Eitel ist die Frau...


naja, fürn TH würd ich mich aber auch in schale schmeissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

so ihr lieben und pösen...mein bruder rauscht grad rein...bis denne


----------



## mtb_nico (5. August 2005)

Das überhöre ich jetzt einfach mal.

Sag mal, kommt in .dk auch so viel Mist im TV? Inzwischen ist glaube ich nur noch PayTV ne Überlegung wert... für jemanden der König der Stubenhocker ist! 

nico


----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

> hm, aber angenommen meine brüste sind grösser als deine...für wen is das schlimmer?



gibt es da etwas da du uns sagen möchtest??? willst du dich outen???


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> frechheit!
> naja, metrosexuell soll ja "in" sein
> hm, aber angenommen meine brüste sind grösser als deine...für wen is das schlimmer?




naja die Chancen stehen gut für dich, dass du gewinnst    ...ich kenn zwar´n Gummiengel net...aber dich     *duckundweg*


----------



## Bumble (5. August 2005)

*Kaum ne Frau hat größere Brüste als Strandi.   

Jetzt wo er weg ist kömmer ja lästern.    *


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Kaum ne Frau hat größere Brüste als Strandi.
> 
> Jetzt wo er weg ist kömmer ja lästern.    *



Ich schätz mal DD

wenn du da drin liegst, hörst du morgens den Wecker net mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schätz mal DD
> 
> wenn du da drin liegst, hörst du morgens den Wecker net mehr



habt ihr zwei etwa was miteinander???


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

nee sonst müßte ich net schätzen     


Ahhhhhhhhhh Hecki ist auch wieder da....und Strandi iss wech    ...der Arme


----------



## Bumble (5. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr zwei etwa was miteinander???




*Nööööööööööööööööööööööööööö        

Die hatten mal was, aber Strandi hat schluss gemacht.   

    *


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nee sonst müßte ich net schätzen
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhh Hecki ist auch wieder da....und Strandi iss wech    ...der Arme



Jepp, auch wieder dabei. Sitze gerade mit einer lecker Caipih auf der Couch und wollte mal sehen was hier so passiert. 
Mann, ihr gebt ja immer noch nicht auf


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, auch wieder dabei. Sitze gerade mit einer lecker Caipih auf der Couch und wollte mal sehen was hier so passiert.
> Mann, ihr gebt ja immer noch nicht auf




was sollen wir denn aufgeben????????????????????????  

Caipi?? und wir sind nicht eingeladen   

hmm...na gut.....ich geh Schöppchen trinken...Caipi hatt e ich j aletztes WE


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was sollen wir denn aufgeben????????????????????????
> 
> Caipi?? und wir sind nicht eingeladen
> 
> hmm...na gut.....ich geh Schöppchen trinken...Caipi hatt e ich j aletztes WE




Bin auch schon ziemlich knülle ...


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch schon ziemlich knülle ...



auch schöööööööööön zu hause betrinken...da kann man schön ins bett kriechen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> auch schöööööööööön zu hause betrinken...da kann man schön ins bett kriechen



Das Größte   , außerdem muss ich doch schon mal trainieren damit ich Strandi evtl. nächste Woche untern Tisch befördere.


----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Größte   , außerdem muss ich doch schon mal trainieren damit ich Strandi evtl. nächste Woche untern Tisch befördere.



Jupp da freu ich mich drauf...Strandi liegt in Deidesheim im Brunnen


----------



## strandi (5. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Größte   , außerdem muss ich doch schon mal trainieren damit ich Strandi evtl. nächste Woche untern Tisch befördere.


das eventuell trifft das ganze schon ganz gut   
du trinkst caipi???? noch n pluspunkt   
so, das andere hab ich gehört...TH...freut mich aber das dir
meine brüste gefallen   
geh jetzt inne city mit meinem bruder saufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (5. August 2005)

oh ja Strandiiiiiii   


die da


----------



## strandi (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> oh ja Strandiiiiiii
> 
> 
> die da


kann den mal einer wieder ins meer schieben   

@hecki zieh dich schonmal warm an


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> kann den mal einer wieder ins meer schieben
> 
> @hecki zieh dich schonmal warm an


Mooooooooooooooooooin


was willst du im Meer


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

is ja sooo ruhig hier.....???


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

ich glaub die sind alle  biken    

und Strandi hat sich sicherlich im Türrahmen verkeilt    


und du???? wieso net auf´m Radl?? Iss gut für die Figur


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

biken war ich auch. drei stündchen und nu muss ich wieder die kalorien zu mir nehmen die ich verbrannt hab - hmmm pizzaaaaa


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> biken war ich auch. drei stündchen und nu muss ich wieder die kalorien zu mir nehmen die ich verbrannt hab - hmmm pizzaaaaa




Na wenn du so weiter machst, dann machst du ja bald Strandi Konkurrenz   

treu  nach dem Motto:
"....zieh ich kopf und Füße eine, könnt ich eine Kugel sein...  "


wo warst´n biken???


----------



## strandi (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn du so weiter machst, dann machst du ja bald Strandi Konkurrenz
> 
> treu  nach dem Motto:
> "....zieh ich kopf und Füße eine, könnt ich eine Kugel sein...  "
> ...


sackgesicht   warste jetzt mit dem gummigedöns in forst oder haste dich net getraut?   

bin grad frisch zurück von "copenhagen street beat vol.II"...fette angelegenheit...fuss hat auch gut mitgemacht   tut nur ein ganz klein bischen mehr weh als vorher   
nur leider hab ich mir anscheinend das tretlager zertreten   na mal schauen...
was geht heute abend in dem fred?


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> nur leider hab ich mir anscheinend das tretlager zertreten   na mal schauen...
> was geht heute abend in dem fred?




an was das wohl liegt   .....du bist doch sooooo federleicht    

Nööö war net in Forst...werd da wohl net hinkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Nööö war net in Forst...werd da wohl net hinkommen



*Wie jetzt ?
Du hattest doch`n heisses Date mit Plastic  

Bist wohl wieder beim onaniern auf der Couch eingepennt und hattest keinen Bock mehr loszuziehn.    *


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> bin grad frisch zurück von "copenhagen street beat vol.II"...fette angelegenheit...



*Gibt`s da Bilder von ?  *


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

hey!!!!!!! ich darf doch wohl sehr bitten!!! soweit wirds bei mir nie kommen. außerdem schadet so ne kleine pizza als belohnung nicht (ich belohn mich fürs radeln allerdings sehr oft) - aber ich kanns mir erlauben.     
und du solltest dir vielleicht auch n bissel speck für dein ärmchen zulegen    

bin einmal nach ludwigshafen und wieder zurück geradelt - strecke ausgekuckt, weil ich im august n paar mal mitm fahrrad zur arbeit will.


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Wie jetzt ?
> Du hattest doch`n heisses Date mit Plastic
> 
> Bist wohl wieder beim onaniern auf der Couch eingepennt und hattest keinen Bock mehr loszuziehn.    *



genau so war´s....wozu braucht man denn dann noch´ne Frau    ...ok zum Bier holen...hast recht


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> hey!!!!!!! ich darf doch wohl sehr bitten!!! soweit wirds bei mir nie kommen. außerdem schadet so ne kleine pizza als belohnung nicht (ich belohn mich fürs radeln allerdings sehr oft) - aber ich kanns mir erlauben.
> und du solltest dir vielleicht auch n bissel speck für dein ärmchen zulegen
> 
> bin einmal nach ludwigshafen und wieder zurück geradelt - strecke ausgekuckt, weil ich im august n paar mal mitm fahrrad zur arbeit will.




*lach*
ich dachte du warst biken....aber das war ja nur radfahren    

Speck für meine Ärmchen???  

wieso´n das???


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> genau so war´s....wozu braucht man denn dann noch´ne Frau    ...ok zum Bier holen...hast recht



*....und um die benutzen Tempos zum Mülleimer zu bringen    *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *....und um die benutzen Tempos zum Mülleimer zu bringen    *




langsam wird´s derb Bumble.....     


hab doch gar keinen Schnupfen


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> langsam wird´s derb Bumble.....



*Okay , ich benehm mich wieder.    *


----------



## strandi (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> an was das wohl liegt   .....du bist doch sooooo federleicht
> 
> Nööö war net in Forst...werd da wohl net hinkommen


----------



## strandi (6. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Gibt`s da Bilder von ?  *


yup, wurden n paar gemacht...und viel gefilmt...werd´s in diesen fred stellen wenn ich sie hab   
hat echt richtig fun gemacht...aber was die jungs drauf haben geht gar net mehr...ich dachte ja immer ich hätte technik...hab mich ganz klein gefühlt heute   hab aber heute meinen ersten wallride mit mtb gemacht *freu*

nachtrag: hier gibts n ersten videoausschnitt zum download:
Treppengap


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

th, kuck doch mal beim post  #118


----------



## strandi (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> th, kuck doch mal beim post  #118


jetzt lad doch auch mal endlich n foto von dir hoch...sonst verpassen wir uns noch in deidesheim


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

isch weiß doch gar net, wie das geht! halt doch einfach mal die augen offen:
klein und gemein mit langen haaren, das bin dann wohl ich


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> th, kuck doch mal beim post  #118




naja...aber Speck brauch ich trotzdem keinen....den überlasse ich Strandi  


Jupp .... wo iss nu dein Pic---gummiengelchen


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

du kannst aber auch mal auf meiner hp kucken gehn
http://www.luchsdesign.homepage.t-online.de


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst aber auch mal auf meiner hp kucken gehn
> http://www.luchsdesign.homepage.t-online.de



Hast du aber schön gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst aber auch mal auf meiner hp kucken gehn
> http://www.luchsdesign.homepage.t-online.de



*schickes Foto   

was hörsten du für ne Musik, das sagt mir ja glatt garnix    *


----------



## strandi (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst aber auch mal auf meiner hp kucken gehn
> http://www.luchsdesign.homepage.t-online.de


na also...geht doch   
hm, bist ja eher ein zeichen-engel, oder? und ein düsterer engel...zumindest vom foto her


----------



## strandi (6. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *was hörsten du für ne Musik, das sagt mir ja glatt garnix    *


ich hab mich net getraut zu fragen


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mich net getraut zu fragen



Ich kenn da nix.


----------



## strandi (6. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn da nix.


das mag ich ja so an dir    
haste eigentlich ma den clip gesaugt? die spinnen die wikinger, oder?   
so, hau mich mal eben vorn fernseher...bis später!


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na also...geht doch
> hm, bist ja eher ein zeichen-engel, oder? und ein düsterer engel...zumindest vom foto her



*Stimmt, ich hätte auch eher auf`n blonden Engel getippt.    *


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

@ th dankeschöööön   

@bumble alles was rockisch is. irgendwer sagte mal das ging in die richtung alternative rock   aber foofighters, jimmy eat world, matchbox 20, three doors down kennst du??? <-die sind  n bisschen rockiger als sisterhazel usw.


----------



## strandi (6. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Stimmt, ich hätte auch eher auf`n blonden Engel getippt.    *


wunschdenken


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> haste eigentlich ma den clip gesaugt? die spinnen die wikinger, oder?



*Jam hab ich. Geiler Treppensprung   
Wennste mehr Material hast, immer her damit.    *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

ich bin blond! dunkelblond halt aber


----------



## mtb_nico (6. August 2005)

Nabend!
Hier geht es ja wieder munter weiter.
Ach Strandi. Habe jetzt endlich mal nen gescheites MX Dress, das mir passt. Mit den 3/4 Hosen kann ich ja direkt zum Hochwassereinsatz...

Bin auch schon auf die Bilder von dir gespannt Strandi... 

nico


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

plasticangel
@bumble alles was rockisch is. irgendwer sagte mal das ging in die richtung alternative rock  :confused: aber foofighters schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin zu alt für diesen Fred......bzw...hör nur House&Electro
> 
> Naja.....muss ja net alles kennen


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin blond! dunkelblond halt aber



*aber ziemlich dunkelblond, oder   

Muss wieder in die Küche, es läuft grad auf dem Frankensender ein hörspiel über nen Netzstrumpfhosenmörder, was ich nicht verpassen darf.    *


----------



## strandi (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin zu alt für diesen Fred......bzw...hör nur House&Electro


muss dir net peinlich sein...es besteht noch hoffnung


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wunschdenken



nööö, so hellblond iss doch eher was für dich, der Bumble steht auf brünette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sinus (6. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> nööö, so hellblond iss doch eher was für dich, der Bumble steht auf brünette



des kann man ja zur not auch färben


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Muss wieder in die Küche, es läuft grad auf dem Frankensender ein hörspiel über nen Netzstrumpfhosenmörder, was ich nicht verpassen darf.    *




           

HÄ??? Bumble....glaubst du, Nürnberg bekommt dir????   


thb....steht mehr auf Frauen


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> @bumble alles was rockisch is. irgendwer sagte mal das ging in die richtung alternative rock   aber foofighters, jimmy eat world, matchbox 20, three doors down kennst du??? <-die sind  n bisschen rockiger als sisterhazel usw.



*Du hörst also eher unbekannten Alternative Rock, cool.   

Werde mal Emule und Kaza bemühen.    *


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

Sinus schrieb:
			
		

> des kann man ja zur not auch färben



*Wenns auf Ganze geht, kann man aber seine Herkunft nicht verleugnen.   *


----------



## Sinus (6. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Wenns auf Ganze geht, kann man aber seine Herkunft nicht verleugnen.   *



da kommts dann halt drauf an, ob oder ob net !


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

Sinus schrieb:
			
		

> des kann man ja zur not auch färben


Ey....ein neues Mitglied im Club

Hi SINUS.....was geht´sn...sag an  


die Anderen trauen sich wohl net


----------



## Sinus (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ey....ein neues Mitglied im Club
> 
> Hi SINUS.....was geht´sn...sag an
> 
> ...



was geht ??? alles was füss hat


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

Sinus schrieb:
			
		

> was geht ??? alles was füss hat



und net angebunden ist


----------



## Sinus (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> und net angebunden ist



so iss et!


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

@Sinus

was´n Geocaching


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

ei kucke da!!! da hat sich doch wer hergetraut    ich hätts ja net gedacht!!!


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

Strandi?? Bumble?? Plastic??? Alle wech??? hab ich was verpaßt????  

naja muss mich auch bald fertig machen....


----------



## Sinus (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> @Sinus
> 
> was´n Geocaching



ne lustige angelegenheit. guckst du 

iss eigentlich nix anderes als schnitzeljagd mit modernem spielzeug. kann man auch super mitm bike machen ! man sieht halt ne menge plätze, wo man sonst nie hinkommen würde.


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi?? Bumble?? Plastic??? Alle wech??? hab ich was verpaßt????
> 
> naja muss mich auch bald fertig machen....



bin noch da, Hörspiel hat grad Pause.


----------



## Sinus (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ei kucke da!!! da hat sich doch wer hergetraut    ich hätts ja net gedacht!!!



für dich doch immer


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

Sinus schrieb:
			
		

> ne lustige angelegenheit. guckst du
> 
> iss eigentlich nix anderes als schnitzeljagd mit modernem spielzeug. kann man auch super mitm bike machen ! man sieht halt ne menge plätze, wo man sonst nie hinkommen würde.


jo habsch auch grad gesehen  

und das macht man hier...  ...ok...wieder was gelernt


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

*Scheiss Alkohol, jetzt sauf ich sogar schon meiner WG-Mitbewohnerin das Bier weg.   *


----------



## Sinus (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> jo habsch auch grad gesehen
> 
> und das macht man hier...  ...ok...wieder was gelernt



aber sicher doch, die pfalz iss voll mit dem zeugs  guck dir mal die virtuelle karte an, gerade oben am bismarckturm sind zwei caches. bei einem iss sogar ne espressomaschine für outdoorer mit vollem zubehör dabei, da kannste dir im wald nen lecker espresso für zwischendurch machen.


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

bei wieviel posts zu einem thread liegt eigentlich der rekord???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

Sinus schrieb:
			
		

> gerade oben am bismarckturm .




da iss noch viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel mehr


----------



## Sinus (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> da iss noch viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel mehr



i know


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

Sinus schrieb:
			
		

> ...gerade oben am bismarckturm sind zwei caches. bei einem iss sogar ne espressomaschine für outdoorer mit vollem zubehör dabei, da kannste dir im wald nen lecker espresso für zwischendurch machen.



*und ich Depp hab mir immer meine Espresso von zuhause mitgebracht.    *


----------



## han (6. August 2005)

sodele, mari macht sich jetzt fertig für Forst..Strandi & Bumble.. ich trink einen für euch mit   
und morsche gehts auf die Kalmit


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> bei wieviel posts zu einem thread liegt eigentlich der rekord???




naja da haben wir wohl noch´n bissl...aber an 2Tagen 243 Einträge und ~1800 Hits   

aber die Fotostory iss ja auch gut


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> bei wieviel posts zu einem thread liegt eigentlich der rekord???



*da hammer wohl noch bissl was zu tun    *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> sodele, mari macht sich jetzt fertig für Forst..Strandi & Bumble.. ich trink einen für euch mit
> und morsche gehts auf die Kalmit



*Biste denn nächste Woche auch dabei wenns in Deidesheim heisst -->    *


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *und ich Depp hab mir immer meine Espresso von zuhause mitgebracht.    *



am Schluß gibt´s da noch ne Zapfanlage mit frischem Bierchen...oder nen CAipi Automat!!


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

das schaffen wir locker   

was gibts denn da oben noch schönes ???


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> das schaffen wir locker
> 
> was gibts denn da oben noch schönes ???



zeig´sch dir morgen   

Hey Mari

in Deidesheim...da bekommst du mal´n Schoppen....für die Erstversorgung   ....natürlich einen vollen   

Viel Spaß heut Abend


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> am Schluß gibt´s da noch ne Zapfanlage mit frischem Bierchen...oder nen CAipi Automat!!



*Yeah, das wärs dann aber.   

Erst Caipi und dann den soultrail runner, huiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.    *


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

caipi-automat??? das is ja mal ne starke idee - bestimmt voll die marktlücke.


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

'sch kuck grad asterix


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> 'sch kuck grad asterix



EY isch hab bei Asterix...dem 1. Kinofilm mit Gerad Depardieu mitgespielt...als RÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖMÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄR    ..ernsthaft...ich bin´n Kino-Star   

jetzt rent mir aber net die Bude ein, ihr bekommt ja alle ein Autogramm   

das hättet ihr net gedacht, dass ihr so´n berühmten Biker unter euch habt    

@Bumble
oder´n     -Automat


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

das will ich sehn, sonst glaub ich dirs net!!!  puste mal n bild,


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> 'sch kuck grad asterix



*Astrix in America ???

Da gibt`s auch ne geile Erkan und Stefan Version von.    *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> das will ich sehn, sonst glaub ich dirs net!!!  puste mal n bild,




Da isser:


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

das passt!!!


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> das will ich sehn, sonst glaub ich dirs net!!!  puste mal n bild,



mußt ja net glauben   

den da


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

ihr seid doooooooooooooooooof    


wißt ihr das  



So...geh duschen und dann...ab


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

kannst wohl die wahrheit net vertragen, wa???


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> mußt ja net glauben
> 
> den da



wo issen da`n Römer ????


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

jetzt wirds ruhig, sind wohl alle schon ins bettchen oder liegen besoffen in der ecke...  
dann halt morgen wieder lustig munter weiter


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> So...geh duschen und dann...



*...und dann ???????       *


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *...und dann ???????       *




na was schon....nüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüx  

bin doch krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

isch geh dann mal auch, die party fängt an langweilig zu werden


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> isch geh dann mal auch, die party fängt an langweilig zu werden




*werd mich dann auch mal verabschieden, man sieht sich in Deidesheim    *


----------



## strandi (6. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> mußt ja net glauben
> 
> den da


jetzt hör doch mal auf fotos von mir zu posten   
krimi is vorbei...jetzt bin ich wieder da


----------



## THBiker (6. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt hör doch mal auf fotos von mir zu posten
> krimi is vorbei...jetzt bin ich wieder da




Oh sorry strandii....du warst ja auch einer der hauptdarsteller...was machst du auf dem Rücken von Obelix


----------



## strandi (6. August 2005)

jetzt hört mal auf über TH zu lachen...der hat tatsächlich bei Asterix&Obelix mitgespielt...und zwar bei asterix&obelix erobern ägypten! ich denke er ist in seiner rolle auch richtig aufgegangen


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

*Geht`s jetzt weiter ???

Der Frankenfunk-Hörspiel-Porno iss auch rum.   *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt hört mal auf über TH zu lachen...der hat tatsächlich bei Asterix&Obelix mitgespielt...und zwar bei asterix&obelix erobern ägypten! ich denke er ist in seiner rolle auch richtig aufgegangen



*Der Thorsti raucht doch garnet !!!! 
War bestimmt ne Schoko-Ziggi !!!    *


----------



## strandi (6. August 2005)

so, erstes bild vom street beat...morgendliches sammeln um 10 uhr am bahnhof *gähn*
wer den strandi findet darf ihn behalten


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

gib mal n tipp


----------



## strandi (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> gib mal n tipp


na komm, in diesem fred waren so viele fotos von mir...da wirste mich ja wohl finden


----------



## plastikengel (6. August 2005)

ich seh da aber kein pummelchen


----------



## strandi (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh da aber kein pummelchen


merkste was?


----------



## Bumble (6. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh da aber kein pummelchen



ich kann dich aber au´ch net erkennen


----------



## strandi (6. August 2005)

noch mehr bilder...
hier eins mit strandinator aber ohne action:




hier dann mit action aber ohne strandinator


----------



## Bumble (7. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> noch mehr bilder...
> hier eins mit strandinator aber ohne action:



*Haste dich bissl verändert, oder bin ich einfach nur doof ????*


----------



## han (7. August 2005)

ich tipp mal auf dem Typen mit Fullfacehelm. Der könnte auf einem weissem Wölfchen sitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (7. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> ich tipp mal auf dem Typen mit Fullfacehelm. Der könnte auf einem weissem Wölfchen sitzen


jawoll!   
@bumble
oh man jetzt bin ich echt enttäuscht...hab doch sogar mein heisses deci-trikot an...das müsstest du doch kennen


----------



## strandi (7. August 2005)

tz...keiner da heute?


----------



## plastikengel (7. August 2005)

es ist sonntagmorgen, was erwartest du???


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

Guuuuuuuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen Moooooooooooooooooorgääääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhhn

schei$$ Gewitter....schmeißt einem mitten in der Nacht aus´m Bett  


habt ihr alle die n8 gut überstanden??


muss mal was essen...dann bin ich wieder da  

@Strandi...ich hab dich da auch net erkannt   ..schaust du schon soooo dänisch aus


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> es ist sonntagmorgen, was erwartest du???




ey...was geht???


----------



## strandi (7. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi...ich hab dich da auch net erkannt   ..schaust du schon soooo dänisch aus


ihr habt mich nur schon vergessen   
hm, oder seh ich dänisch aus?   wie sieht überhaupt
n typischer däne aus?   weiss nur wie so eine musterdänin auszusehen hat


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht überhaupt
> n typischer däne aus?



klein dick und weiß


----------



## strandi (7. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> klein dick und weiß


achso, ne...dann seh ich noch deutsch aus


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> achso, ne...dann seh ich noch deutsch aus




achso...bist noch´n bissl braun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (7. August 2005)

schon wieder alle eingepennt...!!!!!!!!


----------



## strandi (7. August 2005)

nachschub vom streetbeat von unseren schwedischen freunden


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

mir iss laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig

Strandi...wo sind deine Actionpics???  

Ey Gummiengel......was geht´n in Hassloch???


Heut iss irgendwie schei$$ Wetter


----------



## Sinus (7. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Heut iss irgendwie schei$$ Wetter



musste früher aufstehen, dann kannste noch vorm gewitter was machen   

ich war heute morgen schon auf der kalmit, und du ???


----------



## plastikengel (7. August 2005)

mal scheint die sonne, mal regnets, da machts radeln gar kein spaß


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

Sinus schrieb:
			
		

> musste früher aufstehen, dann kannste noch vorm gewitter was machen
> 
> ich war heute morgen schon auf der kalmit, und du ???




Ja wie toll......schön dass du keinen gebrochnen Ellbogen hast     

wenn ich früher aufstehe kann ich mich länger langweilen    ...subba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sinus (7. August 2005)

jaja, die meiste zeit des lebens wartet der mensch vergebens


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

Sinus schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, die meiste zeit des lebens wartet der mensch vergebens




galt das mir


----------



## plastikengel (7. August 2005)

du scheinst den sinn des lebens begriffen zu haben,  th


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> du scheinst den sinn des lebens begriffen zu haben,  th




ich würd ja gern was machen.....aber bin halt doch noch´n bissl eingeschränkt...außerdem bin ich glaub ich erst um 5 ins Bett


----------



## Sinus (7. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wie toll......schön dass du keinen gebrochnen Ellbogen hast
> 
> wenn ich früher aufstehe kann ich mich länger langweilen    ...subba



ich dachte der gips wäre ab


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

Sinus schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte der gips wäre ab




was aber nicht heißt dass ich den Arm bewegen kann    ....da geht nix mit dem Arm....so ca 30-40° kann ich den bewegen....net grad viel! Und weh tut´s teilweise auch


----------



## plastikengel (7. August 2005)

hier nur für dich, damits dir bald wieder besser geht...

Heile, heile Gänsje
Es is bald wieder gut,
Es Kätzje hat a Schwänzje
Es is bald wieder gut,
Heile heile Mausespeck
In hunnert Jahr is alles weg


----------



## Sinus (7. August 2005)

@th

und straße geht auch net ??? das ist aber wirklich blöd    wäre immerhin noch besser als extreme-couching, oder ???


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

Sinus schrieb:
			
		

> @th
> 
> und straße geht auch net ??? das ist aber wirklich blöd    wäre immerhin noch besser als extreme-couching, oder ???




nöö nur auf der Rolle.....da kann ich´n Arm runterhängen lassen....

wär halt doof wenn ich wieder drauf falle!!! Zur Zeit....ist eher relaxen angesagt.....


----------



## strandi (7. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi...wo sind deine Actionpics???


jo, keine ahnung...kannte keinen von den fotografen...ergo werd ich auch net auf so vielen pics sein   aber bei dem wallride wurd ich geknipst...vielleicht finde ich das pic irgendwo im netz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sinus (7. August 2005)

dank plastic hab ich jetzt auch nen avatar, thx


----------



## plastikengel (7. August 2005)

liegt ihr alle schon wieder unterm tisch???


----------



## strandi (7. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> liegt ihr alle schon wieder unterm tisch???


sonntags trink ich net   
warte sehnsüchtig auf hecki


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

nöööööö wäre aber ne gute Idee.....wer trinkt mit???


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> liegt ihr alle schon wieder unterm tisch???



mach halt mal´n Vorschlag.....wie wir uns die Zeit vertreiben


----------



## plastikengel (7. August 2005)

ich wolltsm sinus gleichtun und auch noch ne runde laufen gehn, aber übers weinfest laufen zählt auch, oder???


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich wolltsm sinus gleichtun und auch noch ne runde laufen gehn, aber übers weinfest laufen zählt auch, oder???



Jooo.....wollt ja auch noch auf die Rolle...naja dann halt net


----------



## strandi (7. August 2005)

ohje, jetzt hat sich grad n kumpel zum fernsehen angekündigt...das kann ja wieder was werden


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ohje, jetzt hat sich grad n kumpel zum fernsehen angekündigt...das kann ja wieder was werden



naja ....fernsehen ist ja normalerweise nur halb so wild...oder was habt ihr vor??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (7. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> naja ....fernsehen ist ja normalerweise nur halb so wild...oder was habt ihr vor??


nicht das was du immer machst wenn ein freund vorbeikommt   
hab vorsichtshalber schonmal n paar bier in den kühlschrank gepackt


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab vorsichtshalber schonmal n paar bier in den kühlschrank gepackt




die sind bei mir immer drin ;-)

wieso...was mach ich denn???


----------



## strandi (7. August 2005)

hab grad mal büschen auf der festplatte gestöbert...all denen den langweilig is sei Suicidal Dreams - Celler Dirtjump ans Herz gelegt   da war der strandinator sogar noch auffem bmx unterwegs   vielleicht sollte ich damit mal wieder anfangen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (7. August 2005)

So
ich wäre dann auch mal wieder aus Willingen und Winterberg zurück!
Also Willingen is ja net gerade der Hit. Scheiß Lift!
Man könnte Willingen eigentlich ja auch in Saufingen umbenennen! Is ja echt krass dort. Ich mußte mich da schon am Riemen reißen, dass ich net in die Trinkhalle gehe.

Winterberg super geil. Winterberg heißt ab jetzt Regenberg. Das haben wir uns auch zu Herzen genommen und waren bis heute morgen um 4.00 im Alpenrausch für Deidesheim Trainieren  
Echt geiler Laden


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. August 2005)

Salve, @Yeti, von wegen Du wolltest nur an die Trinkhalle   
Hier der Beweis für alle, Yeti mit seinem besten Stück...
Von wegen radeln


----------



## strandi (7. August 2005)

noch mehr vom street beat...
Video ca. 4mb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (7. August 2005)

Also ich komm garantiert noch mal nach Willingen, aber OHNE Rad.      
Nach Winterberg fahr ich auch noch mal. Ich hab noch 16 Punkte auf meiner Karte. Aber nur wenn in ganz Deutschland gutes Wetter vorhergesgt ist!


----------



## han (7. August 2005)

komme gerade vom radeln zurück. von wegen regen...sonnenschein auf der kalmit & hohen loog   jetzt gehts chillen und am samstag nach deidesheim


----------



## strandi (7. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> und am samstag nach deidesheim


  bringste deine holde auch mit? dann is meine net so einsam wenn ich übers biken schnacke


----------



## Bumble (7. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> komme gerade vom radeln zurück. von wegen regen...sonnenschein auf der kalmit & hohen loog



*Ich glaub ich komm zurück, hier hat`s fast durchgehend gepisst.    *


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

@Pfalzyeti

und brauchst du meinen Gips???


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> bringste deine holde auch mit? dann is meine net so einsam wenn ich übers biken schnacke




wieso....Hecki kommt doch auch   ..können die sich schon mal austauschen


----------



## han (7. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> bringste deine holde auch mit? dann is meine net so einsam wenn ich übers biken schnacke


natürlich   aber ich könnte auch mit deiner Holden über unseren gemeinsame Arbeitgeber babble


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich   aber ich könnte auch mit deiner Holden über unseren gemeinsame Arbeitgeber babble




Bringst mir auch ne Holde mit....büüüüüütte    .....  

aber was g´scheites


----------



## strandi (7. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Bringst mir auch ne Holde mit....büüüüüütte    .....
> 
> aber was g´scheites


kommt das gummigedöns denn net mit?


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> kommt das gummigedöns denn net mit?



dachte du willst Heckiiiiiiiii   

nööö ich komm allein  ......wer trägt schon Wasser in´n Rhein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (7. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> dachte du willst Heckiiiiiiiii
> 
> nööö ich komm allein  ......wer trägt schon Wasser in´n Rhein


    
ich glaub du hast da was missverstanden


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub du hast da was missverstanden


ach jetzt auf einmal


----------



## strandi (7. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ach jetzt auf einmal


   hab ich mal was anderes geschrieben


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich mal was anderes geschrieben



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## strandi (7. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


    
ach ich glaube du hast einfach zu viel interpretiert


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ach ich glaube du hast einfach zu viel interpretiert



glaub ich nicht   .....


----------



## strandi (7. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> glaub ich nicht   .....


lad os se hvad da sker


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> lad os se hvad da sker




ja...ich weiß das ich Recht hab....auch in dänisch


----------



## strandi (7. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ja...ich weiß das ich Recht hab....auch in dänisch


ein kleines bilderrätsel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (7. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ein kleines bilderrätsel...




     

23???


Antwort ist 42


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Antwort ist 42


  
das meinte ich aber net


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

noch mehr videos vom street beat   
Stair Gap X-Up mitm Hardtail  
360 Drop


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

@TH

Nein brauche Deinen Gips net. Hab mich net mal hingelegt und das gibts sonst nie.
Ich muß warscheinlich vorher immer dumme Sprüche ziehen!!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (8. August 2005)

Moin Moin,
was werden denn hier für Bilderrätsel mit meiner 23 gestartet   
Aber net schlecht Strandi   
Heute ist mein großer Tag. Hoffe das mir der Doc heute mal den Freischein zur Absoluten Genesung gibt. Ansonsten dreh ich durch


----------



## Bumble (8. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten dreh ich durch



*Ich dreh auch gleich durch weil`s ja heut morgen immer noch regnet.    *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> was werden denn hier für Bilderrätsel mit meiner 23 gestartet
> Aber net schlecht Strandi
> Heute ist mein großer Tag. Hoffe das mir der Doc heute mal den Freischein zur Absoluten Genesung gibt. Ansonsten dreh ich durch


moooooment...das is meine 23


----------



## Hecklerin23 (8. August 2005)

Pah,   die musst Du Dir erst mal verdienen.


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Pah,   die musst Du Dir erst mal verdienen.


pah, angeborener adel   
erklär du mir mal lieber weshalb du da ansprüche drauf erhebst


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> pah, angeborener adel
> erklär du mir mal lieber weshalb du da ansprüche drauf erhebst




vielleicht hat Hecki am 23. oder am 2.3. Geburtstag....steht vielleicht im Profilll...da guck ich mal!!

Oder sie fährt ihr 23. Heckler....glaub ich aber net   


42 stimmt immer


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

ok...hätt vielleihct vorher gucken sollen....weder noch stimmte!!  

Hecki...bist ja auch schon etwas älter....genau Strandis Zielgruppe   


So...ich muss auf Hochzeit.....ANDREAS heiratet heute


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht hat Hecki am 23. oder am 2.3. Geburtstag....steht vielleicht im Profilll...da guck ich mal!!
> 
> Oder sie fährt ihr 23. Heckler....glaub ich aber net
> 
> ...


wenn hier einer am 23. geburtstag hat, dann ich   
und das auch noch am 23.10...10=(2+3)x2   da versteckt sich
ja schon wieder ne 23   
schönen gruss an andreas!


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wenn hier einer am 23. geburtstag hat, dann ich
> und das auch noch am 23.10...10=(2+3)x2   da versteckt sich
> ja schon wieder ne 23
> schönen gruss an andreas!




du bist ja´n richtiges Mathe-Genie


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> du bist ja´n richtiges Mathe-Genie


nicht nur mathe


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

hm, wo sind denn hier alle?
TH bei der Hochzeit von Andreas...wo is das gummigedöns?
hecki hat wohl freifahrtschein vom doc bekommen und is auf dem weissen stein    
mir is laaaaaangweilig...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

langweilig???????????????????
ähm arbeiten.
mir gehen langsam die ideen aus, was ich noch so unsinniges schreiben könnt.

Geb mal wieder einer ein Stichwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> langweilig???????????????????
> ähm arbeiten.
> mir gehen langsam die ideen aus, was ich noch so unsinniges schreiben könnt.
> 
> Geb mal wieder einer ein Stichwort


bei uns is irgendwie immer noch sommerloch...hab heute morgen gute umsätze gemacht und jetzt is wieder ruhe   
hm, wir könnten heute mal übern th lästern...der is net da


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

Gute Idee ich kram dann gleich mal das wieder raus, 



hammer erst mal wieder was zu lachen


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee ich kram dann gleich mal das wieder raus,
> 
> 
> 
> hammer erst mal wieder was zu lachen


na solange er net so aussieht


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

wie sieht TH in Fahradhosen aus????


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht TH in Fahradhosen aus????


ich kann´s mir zwar net so recht vorstellen, aber das würde erklären weshalb er immer freerideshorts trägt


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

mal gucken was ich noch alles an müll auf dem laptop hab, was man hier alles reinstellen könnte.

Gutes Spiel um für D.-Heim zu trainieren


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

jo, aber das dauert ja...dann lieber meyern oder coinsen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

ja hast recht, dauert wirklich bissel lang.

Was sind denn so wunde Punkte von TH


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> ja hast recht, dauert wirklich bissel lang.
> 
> Was sind denn so wunde Punkte von TH


tja wenn ich das mal wüsste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

Ich glaub ich verkauf mein bike und leg mir so was zu


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

Hallo, was verpasst


----------



## plastikengel (8. August 2005)

gun'abend allerseits

hab ich was interesantes verpasst??????


----------



## Bumble (8. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> gun'abend allerseits
> 
> hab ich was interesantes verpasst??????



*Jaaa, der Yeti hat nen neuen Heimtrainer.      *


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

so, der strandinator is auch back   
puh...eben abschlusstest beim dänischkurs geschrieben...hoffe ich hab bestanden


----------



## Sinus (8. August 2005)

so 'n heimtrainer is nix dummes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (8. August 2005)

dann sind wir ja alle wieder zusammen


----------



## Sinus (8. August 2005)

der engel is ja auch wieder da


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

und was machen wa jetzt schönes?


----------



## Sinus (8. August 2005)

jetzt nehmen wir uns alle bei den händen und singen ein kleines lied:

lalalaaalaalalala


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

Sinus schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt nehmen wir uns alle bei den händen und singen ein kleines lied:
> 
> lalalaaalaalalala


ich glaub der fred hat grad sein erstes opfer gefordert


----------



## plastikengel (8. August 2005)

meine diagnose - sternhageldicht


----------



## Sinus (8. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub der fred hat grad sein erstes opfer gefordert



dann halt net


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Tach auch.....wieder zurück...und sogar nüchtern

....mußte ja fahren   

Schön dass ihr über mich gelästert habt...aber da ist euch ja wenig eingefallen  .....

...jaja Freerideshorts sind was praktisches    


zum Hometrainer:

warum sind da nochmal 2 Griffe hinten....die vorne reichen doch    


so..und jetzt singt und tanzt weiter!!

achja.....hab heut was lustiges gesehen


Andreas in Anzug   ...


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Schön dass ihr über mich gelästert habt...aber da ist euch ja wenig eingefallen  .....


ich wusste net wie weit ich bei dir gehen kann


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich wusste net wie weit ich bei dir gehen kann




weißt ja wie dsa ist...wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können    

naja....vielleicht sollten wir au´m Level bleiben wo´s nicht beleidigend wird...oder!?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

@TH

außerdem macht läßtern ohne dass sich jemand wert, keinen spaß  

und soll auf eimen niveau bleiben wo man selbst noch drüber lachen kann


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> naja....vielleicht sollten wir au´m Level bleiben wo´s nicht beleidigend wird...oder!?!?!


zu spät


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Laß uns doch mal über jemanden lästern der hier noch nicht im Fred ist!!!   


Hmmm....

Bodo
oder
Andreas
Smaug

......oder die Gäßböcke     


vielleicht wird´s ja dann noch lustiger


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ......oder die Gäßböcke
> 
> 
> vielleicht wird´s ja dann noch lustiger


das glaub ich auch   
dann wird die fred-bewertung noch schlechter


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> zu spät




Wer hat hier wen beleidigt


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat hier wen beleidigt


    
blätter mal ein paar seiten zurück...aber is ja verziehen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

Ne ohne mich, die anderen kenn ich ja gar net, ich weiß ja net mal was die fahren, oder wie die überhaupt unterwegs sind.

Net dass ich in Deidesheim noch ein Schorleglas auf dem Kopp hab


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> blätter mal ein paar seiten zurück...aber is ja verziehen




ich dich    ...du meinst wegen dem Dickerchen????
 ....oh sorry......hmmmmm...sollte ja net beleidigend sein!!!  
...war doch nur die Wahrheit     ...neee ach was.....dick iss anders....


@pfalzyeti
wir kennen die ja auch net (die Gäßböcke)...die sind wahrscheinlich nur ein Phantom....oder wir sind zu langsam, dass wir die nie sehen!!
brauchst keine Angst haben....die tun dir glaub ich nix......zumindest nicht direkt....indirekt...naja....da bin ich mir net so sicher bei dem ein oder anderen


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich dich    ...du meinst wegen dem Dickerchen????
> ....oh sorry......hmmmmm...sollte ja net beleidigend sein!!!
> ...war doch nur die Wahrheit     ...neee ach was.....dick iss anders....


hehe...muss mich erstmal von hecki trösten lassen glaub ich   
wo steckt die überhaupt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

na dann,

ich glaub die hab ich aber schon mal gesehen.
Das sind se warscheinlich




oder doch Stelzböcke????


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> na dann,
> 
> ich glaub die hab ich aber schon mal gesehen.
> Das sind se warscheinlich
> ...



   
dat könnten se sein...schauen ganz ungläubig auf die strecke der kettenfetzer


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> na dann,
> 
> ich glaub die hab ich aber schon mal gesehen.
> Das sind se warscheinlich
> ...




ach dieeeeeeeeeeeeeee   

dacht die hätten so Räder







wobei...ich glaub Stützräder brauch ich auch bald


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

ach wegen Freiteg, ich hoff dass das net so endet


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> ach wegen Freiteg, ich hoff dass das net so endet


ey wo hast´n das Foto vom Strandi her


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ey wo hast´n das Foto vom Strandi her


verdammt...ich glaub auf allen partys wo ich bin sollten digicams verboten werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

ich hab noch eins


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

@Yeti

bringst du deine Freundin auch mit..die


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab noch eins




du bist echt eklig


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> zum Hometrainer:
> 
> warum sind da nochmal 2 Griffe hinten....die vorne reichen doch



Wo gibts die Griffe vorne zu kaufen, die baue ich mir direkt ans Rad


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> @Yeti
> 
> bringst du deine Freundin auch mit..die



seit wann is denn der yeti mit deiner schwester zusammen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

meine hat ne schönere Frisur!!!


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> seit wann is denn der yeti mit deiner schwester zusammen



ich habe gar keine Schwester    

@yeti

hier vielleicht
http://www.tapmed.com/implants/products.htm


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> meine hat ne schönere Frisur!!!



wenn du so weiter machst, ist der Fred bald zu    ...gibt hier so Forumsregeln


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

alles klar, ich werde mich zügeln!!!

Ne ich komm aber alleine, bin im Moment begeisterter Singel. Na ja bis eben die richtige kommt.

Hab mit der letzten viel ******* gebaut, was ich hier aber net ausbreiten will.


----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du so weiter machst, ist der Fred bald zu    ...gibt hier so Forumsregeln


das war echt hart an der grenze...naja...sind ja net auf nem kindergeburtstag hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (8. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar, ich werde mich zügeln!!!
> 
> Ne ich komm aber alleine, bin im Moment begeisterter Singel. Na ja bis eben die richtige kommt.
> 
> Hab mit der letzten viel ******* gebaut, was ich hier aber net ausbreiten will.


hm, vielleicht is ja das gummigedöns was für dich?


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, vielleicht is ja das gummigedöns was für dich?



jo....nimm die...die kannst du dir noch ziehen wie du sie haben willst    ...die iss noch jung


Als Biker hat man eh keine Zeit für´ne Frau...oder   ...gell Strandi...da darf man sonst nie biken wenn man will


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

abwarten???

Seit ihr Freitag und Samstag in D.?


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> abwarten???
> 
> Seit ihr Freitag und Samstag in D.?




logisch   ...vielleicht auch gleich Freitag bis sonntag


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

Ich bin am überlegen an welchem tag ich was trinke, Freitag oder Samstag, will ja auch noch biken gehen!


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Hey....motiviviert mal die

Angii

dass sie nach Deidesheim kommt    


seid mal kreativ


----------



## Angii (8. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nöööööö
> 
> die
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=6112




Ja sagen`s amal, posted hier mein prof und dann kommen auchnoch beschwerden vonwegen blond !!! Kommt mir mal nach Bayern dann zieh ich euch die hosen stram


----------



## plastikengel (8. August 2005)

so jetzt benehmt euch mal wieder...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

Sooooo
hab mal meinen Beitrag entschärft!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Angii schrieb:
			
		

> Ja sagen`s amal, posted hier mein prof und dann kommen auchnoch beschwerden vonwegen blond !!! Kommt mir mal nach Bayern dann zieh ich euch die hosen stram



ich hab mich net beschwert    .....paßt scho so   

also...du bist dabei???!!


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin am überlegen an welchem tag ich was trinke, Freitag oder Samstag, will ja auch noch biken gehen!



die Entscheidung habe ich mir vor 2 Monaten selbst abgenommen   ...der einzige Vorteil


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

dann werde ich morgen mal in den Wald fahren und mir eine gute Stelle raussuchen


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> dann werde ich morgen mal in den Wald fahren und mir eine gute Stelle raussuchen




ich könnt dir da´n paar empfehlen...kenn mich in so Sachen aus....Strandi aber sicherlich auch   


@gummiengel
wir sind doch sooooooooo anständig   wie war´s schaffe??


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

ach ich wüsste da auch noch so ein paar dinger, die ich schon immer mal ausprobieren wollte


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Ohhhhhhhjeeeeeeeeeeee

ich glaub Angii liest sich den ganzen Fred durch.....jetz hat sie ein ganz schlechtes Bild von euch   .....unn nu????

Angii...die sind gar net so wie sie hier tun    ....kannst dich ruhig her trauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angii (8. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mich net beschwert    .....paßt scho so
> 
> also...du bist dabei???!!



i woas net, die mot lässt ja zu wünschen übrig, und wenn deine jung`s soviel saufen dann muss ich die noch anschieben


----------



## Angii (8. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhjeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> ich glaub Angii liest sich den ganzen Fred durch.....jetz hat sie ein ganz schlechtes Bild von euch   .....unn nu????
> 
> Angii...die sind gar net so wie sie hier tun    ....kannst dich ruhig her trauen




ohiohiohi, also wenn die nur HALB so schlimm sind.......


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Angii schrieb:
			
		

> i woas net, die mot lässt ja zu wünschen übrig, und wenn deine jung`s soviel saufen dann muss ich die noch anschieben




Die Mot????    

Anschieben?? Wozu??? hmmmmm......deine letzte Chance ein Weinfest mitzubekommen ist dann das 2. und 3. Septemberwochenende....da ist Wurstmarkt....der rockt auch   ...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

sch**** wir geben ja mal wieder ein gutes Bild ab


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Angii schrieb:
			
		

> ohiohiohi, also wenn die nur HALB so schlimm sind.......




du weißt doch.....Hunde die bellen, beißen nicht    

aúßerdem sind da ja auch noch die ganzen Mädels....Hecki, Gummiengel....Mari´s und Strandis Mädels....öööööööhmmmm, der Pfalzyetiii ist ja eigentlich auch ne Frau   ...er weiß´s nur noch nicht    ...also....genug Unterstützung

Jungs wo seid ihr....


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

Ah ja????

Was bekomm ich von Dir wenn ich am Freitag in einem Rock erscheine???


----------



## Angii (8. August 2005)

na, die hunde guck ich mir dann mal lieber selber an   

kann aber nix versprechen, bei mir ist ja noch im august renovieren angesagt (Freiwillige vor !!!) und im Sep. ist ja dann die WIESNNNNNN   

Mot = Motivation du alter faulenzer ! Wie lang hängst jetzt eigentl. schon daheim rum ?


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Ok...von mir´n Schoppen

aber nur, wenn du sowas dann auch trägst 







  

Los leute, was wäre euch das Wert


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Angii schrieb:
			
		

> na, die hunde guck ich mir dann mal lieber selber an
> 
> kann aber nix versprechen, bei mir ist ja noch im august renovieren angesagt (Freiwillige vor !!!) und im Sep. ist ja dann die WIESNNNNNN
> 
> Mot = Motivation du alter faulenzer ! Wie lang hängst jetzt eigentl. schon daheim rum ?




seit 25.Mai   ....hatte ja davor noch Urlaub   

hmmm.....ja mal gucken....vielleicht komm ich echt mal!! hast du inzwischen ne neue Wohnung....ok, anzunehmen wenn du renovieren mußt!!  

Wo, ab wann...


----------



## plastikengel (8. August 2005)

sach ma, womit vertreibst du dir denn diese ganze zeit???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

ne ne, den schoppen zahl ich mir dann doch lieber selber.
Das würd ich vielleicht an meinem Junggesellenabschied tragen


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> sach ma, womit vertreibst du dir denn diese ganze zeit???




jjetzt kommt bestimmt gleich Bumble Kommentar....mit o....und saufen  

....naja......ist schon stressig...dauernd Physio...zum Doc....Ärmchen bewegen und so...da geht´n Tag schnell rum.....


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> ne ne, den schoppen zahl ich mir dann doch lieber selber.
> Das würd ich vielleicht an meinem Junggesellenabschied tragen



Du bist´ja´n Schattenparker...Seerosengießer...Schallmauerstreicher   .....na los....erst Sprüche klopfern und dann Schwanz einziehen

ok...bekommst den Schoppen auch wenn du im Mini kommst (mein den Rock, nicht das Auto   )


----------



## plastikengel (8. August 2005)

irgendwie schon praktisch... - aber die damit verbundenen schmerzen


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie schon praktisch... - aber die damit verbundenen schmerzen



da hast du recht,......ich geb die auch gern ab!

Wer will sie haben??


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

Ich bin ein Turnbeutelvergesser


----------



## plastikengel (8. August 2005)

n bisschen makeup gehört aber auch dazu und rasierte beine!


----------



## plastikengel (8. August 2005)

teletubbiezurückwinker


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

aha, jetzt bin ich wohl grad dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> aha, jetzt bin ich wohl grad dran?



  

bist ja´n richtiger Schnellmerker   

so solltest du ungefähr dann aussehen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

Wie siehts aus, an alle die nicht verletzt sind, am Mittwoch steht bei mir eine Tour so gegen 17.30 auf dem Programm!!!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> bist ja´n richtiger Schnellmerker
> 
> so solltest du ungefähr dann aussehen




Bist das Du??


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

so wär auch cool...   







da müßtest du nicht viel verändern


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

@th
hab gerade Semesterferien, da is nix mit schnelldenken


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Bist das Du??



lenk nicht ab!!


Wo iss´n eigentlich Strandiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Angiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii und Heckiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   ....tse...die werden doch nicht etwa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (8. August 2005)

Schlaf, Kindlein, schlaf. Der Vater hüt' die Schaf,
die Mutter schüttelt's Bäumelein, da fällt herab ein Träumelein.
Schlaf, Kindklein, schlaf.
.
.
.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

doch ich versuchs aber


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> Schlaf, Kindlein, schlaf. Der Vater hüt' die Schaf,
> die Mutter schüttelt's Bäumelein, da fällt herab ein Träumelein.
> Schlaf, Kindklein, schlaf.
> .
> ...



du sollst nicht jeden Abend trinken   


also...überleg dir was du anziehst P-Yeti!!

Kann leider net mit auf deine Tour


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

ja ja ich überlegs mir


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

glaub ich geh pennen!!??!!

yeti, gehst du auch irgendwo in´nem Studio trainieren oder so???? bin nämlich in Hochdorf und da sind auch´n paar aus Rödersheim....ne hübsche Blonde  

achja und mein Ex-Ausbilder-Laborant wohnt auch in Rödersheim


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

wie heißt die??
und wie heißt der???


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> wie heißt die??
> und wie heißt der???



Sie....öhm ja....Namen..vergessen...fällt mir immer so schwer mich dabei zu konzetrieren..   ..sie arbeitet auf jeden Fall bei Engelhorn in MA als Grafik-Designerin...oder sowas.....ist wohl auch erst mit´m Studium dieses Jahr fertig geworden!!!...hat glaub ich´n Alfa gefahren   

Mein Ex Laborant heißt Hagenmüller...kennst den???


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. August 2005)

sorry aber die beiden Namen sagen mir nichts. Ich war mal in Hochdorf im Studio, hat mir aber net so gut gefallen, wenn sich alle im Spiegel betrachtet haben.

Musste da immer lachen


----------



## THBiker (8. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> sorry aber die beiden Namen sagen mir nichts. Ich war mal in Hochdorf im Studio, hat mir aber net so gut gefallen, wenn sich alle im Spiegel betrachtet haben.
> 
> Musste da immer lachen



Jo...iss aber net mehr so, der Ralf macht da´n richtiges Fitness und Gesundheitsstudio drauß....Extrem Body Builder sind da keine mehr


war aber wohl früher so!!

Wo bist du jetzt??


Hier noch was interessantes.....
http://www.womenweb.de/lovesex/sonstiges/artikel.6635.html


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

mooooooooooooooooooooooooin   
oh man...was is denn hier los...yeti kommt im kleid...und wie th aussieht mit dem ärmchen kann ich mir ja auch vorstellen   
also ich werd beide abende in deidesheim verbringen...allerdings freitag etwas ruhiger...reisestrapazen   wär natürlich der hit wenn angii extra aus stoiber-ländle anreisen würde (das mit blond war net so gemeint   )...und dann noch hecki und das plasticgedöns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

Sot, habe gestern meinen Freischein bekommen. Außer einem Termin beim Neurologen und weiterer Physio habe ich meine Odysee überstanden   
In 1-2 Monaten kann ich wieder Gas geben und Straße rollen geht ja jetzt schon   . Super genial, habe mir gestern prompt erst mal ein Laufrad für vorne und ne Nabe gegönnt, bzw. meinem "Kleinen Gelben".


----------



## Bumble (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch was interessantes.....
> http://www.womenweb.de/lovesex/sonstiges/artikel.6635.html




*Ich mach mir grad bissl Sorgen um deine Gesundheit.  
Was treibsten du eigentlich auf so ner Weiberseite    Gibt`s da was , was du uns beichten willst ?   *


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Jo...iss aber net mehr so, der Ralf macht da´n richtiges Fitness und Gesundheitsstudio drauß....Extrem Body Builder sind da keine mehr
> 
> 
> war aber wohl früher so!!
> ...



Sorry war gestern eingach müde.

Also ich trainier in nem Studio im Moment gar nicht mehr.
Sollte ich aber mit meinem Knie doch irgendwann wieder machen. Mal sehen, vielleicht komm ich ja wieder nach Hochdorf. Wenn jetzt nicht mehr so viele Fleischberge da drin rumlaufen.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> mooooooooooooooooooooooooin
> oh man...was is denn hier los...yeti kommt im kleid...und wie th aussieht mit dem ärmchen kann ich mir ja auch vorstellen
> 
> Haltet doch einfach nach den beiden Ausschau


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. August 2005)

wo hastn die ganzen Passbilder her????


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> wo hastn die ganzen Passbilder her????




Ich habe meine Spione über all.
Hast die schon mal gesehen?
Schau mal in Deinem Schrank oder unterm Bett nach


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. August 2005)

so, dann kannst Du mir ja sagen, was ich gerade mache!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

machen die alle so kleine Fotos. Sorry hab se net erkannt


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sot, habe gestern meinen Freischein bekommen. Außer einem Termin beim Neurologen und weiterer Physio habe ich meine Odysee überstanden
> In 1-2 Monaten kann ich wieder Gas geben und Straße rollen geht ja jetzt schon   . Super genial, habe mir gestern prompt erst mal ein Laufrad für vorne und ne Nabe gegönnt, bzw. meinem "Kleinen Gelben".


hey na glückwunsch!   
mein fuss is auch fast wieder fit...denke ich werd nächste woche mal wieder richtig dirten gehen 
was macht deine planung? samstag am start?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

Das hier ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. August 2005)

ich glaub ich schau jetzt wirklich mal im Schrank nach


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hey na glückwunsch!
> mein fuss is auch fast wieder fit...denke ich werd nächste woche mal wieder richtig dirten gehen
> was macht deine planung? samstag am start?




Huhu, hey, das mit Deinem Fuss freut mich auch. Dann sind wir ja bald alle wieder fit   
Naja, wegen dem Wochenende bin ich immer noch am überlegen   . Nach wie vor stehen folgende Events zur Auswahl: Tabarz, Weinfest mit Euch und Kerwe in Weinheim.
Die Weinheimer Kerwe ist eigentlich Pflichrt für mich wegen HEIMSPIEL   
Mal sehen.


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

ich bin allerdings etwas traurig das hecki keine fotografen zu mir geschickt hat...dann scheint das interesse ja net gross zu sein


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu, hey, das mit Deinem Fuss freut mich auch. Dann sind wir ja bald alle wieder fit
> Naja, wegen dem Wochenende bin ich immer noch am überlegen   . Nach wie vor stehen folgende Events zur Auswahl: Tabarz, Weinfest mit Euch und Kerwe in Weinheim.
> Die Weinheimer Kerwe ist eigentlich Pflichrt für mich wegen HEIMSPIEL
> Mal sehen.


dann würd ich vorschlagen freitag weinheim und samstag deidesheim...es sollte ja auch pflicht sein den strandinator zu treffen...kommt ja schliesslich net so sehr oft vor das ich in der pfalz bin...und das letzte weinfest für mich dieses jahr


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ich schau jetzt wirklich mal im Schrank nach




Und jetzt ...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin allerdings etwas traurig das hecki keine fotografen zu mir geschickt hat...dann scheint das interesse ja net gross zu sein



Wenn ich die gefunden hab schick ich sie zu Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin allerdings etwas traurig das hecki keine fotografen zu mir geschickt hat...dann scheint das interesse ja net gross zu sein




Doch doch, aber die hierbei zuzugucken ist nicht so spannend


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. August 2005)

Such gerade unterm Bett, im Schrank waren sie ja nicht.

So muß jetzt aber arbeiten gehen. Ich sorge dafür, dass ihr nächstes Jahr auch noch genug Wein auf den Festen zu trinken bekommt.


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch doch, aber die hierbei zuzugucken ist nicht so spannend


na komm...das mach ich ja auch nur ab und zu   
meine anderen tätigkeiten sind spannender


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Such gerade unterm Bett, im Schrank waren sie ja nicht.
> 
> So muß jetzt aber arbeiten gehen. Ich sorge dafür, dass ihr nächstes Jahr auch noch genug Wein auf den Festen zu trinken bekommt.




Super Du Held, und wie kommst Du jetzt da wieder raus?
Soll ich mal bei Deinem Arbeitgeber anrufen und Bescheid geben das es bei Dir später wird?


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. August 2005)

ruf mal an 0815/4711

geht mein Vater dran!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> ruf mal an 0815/4711
> 
> geht mein Vater dran!




Und was soll ich ihm erzählen? Das Du Dich vor einer Internet Bekannschaft unters Bett geflüchtet hast und dort den schwarzen Mann suchst?   
Ich glaube dann wirst Du enterbt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na komm...das mach ich ja auch nur ab und zu
> meine anderen tätigkeiten sind spannender



Ja, zum Beispiel Dein wöchentlicher Kreativentreff mit Deinem besten Kumpel


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, zum Beispiel Dein wöchentlicher Kreativentreff mit Deinem besten Kumpel


ja das is ne tolle sache   
aber mir scheint du weisst noch net viel über mich


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ja das is ne tolle sache
> aber mir scheint du weisst noch net viel über mich



Doch doch, so fing alles an (sagt Google bei Strandi)


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch doch, so fing alles an (sagt Google bei Strandi)


  das wär mir neu   ok, jetzt hast du keine ausrede mehr für samstag...da wirst du dann mehr erfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das wär mir neu   ok, jetzt hast du keine ausrede mehr für samstag...da wirst du dann mehr erfahren




Ich hoffe da gibt es dann genug Alkohol damit ich Deine Lebensgeschichte ertrage


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe da gibt es dann genug Alkohol damit ich Deine Lebensgeschichte ertrage


du wirst vor lauter spannung das trinken ganz vergessen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> du wirst vor lauter spannung das trinken ganz vergessen




Wahrscheinlich stehe ich dann da wie die hier   
Strandi hielt letzte Woche ein Referat bei den anonymen Freunden über das Thema "Ein Schwank aus meinem Leben"! Hier ein Bild von der lokalen Presse


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich stehe ich dann da wie die hier
> Strandi hielt letzte Woche ein Referat bei den anonymen Freunden über das Thema "Ein Schwank aus meinem Leben"! Hier ein Bild von der lokalen Presse


neeee, das war bei dem vortrag über internetbekanntschaften   
bei dem vortrag über mein leben wurde dieses foto hier geschossen


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

Hey...Moooooorgäääääähn


hier ist ja richtig was los!!!!   

Ich frühstücke erstmal und geh dann zu Physio


@Bumble

nööö will nix beichten....den Link hatte ich aus´m anderen Fred hier im Forum


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey...Moooooorgäääääähn
> 
> 
> hier ist ja richtig was los!!!!
> ...


moooooooin!
am besten hinterher noch zur psycho   
bis später!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> neeee, das war bei dem vortrag über internetbekanntschaften
> bei dem vortrag über mein leben wurde dieses foto hier geschossen




Und danach kamen dann diese hilfsbereiten Menschen vorbei und haben Deine Gäste in eine tolle Pension begleitet in der alles aus Gummi war


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und danach kamen dann diese hilfsbereiten Menschen vorbei und haben Deine Gäste in eine tolle Pension begleitet in der alles aus Gummi war


woher weisst du von meinem gummi-fetisch?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> woher weisst du von meinem gummi-fetisch?




Ich sage doch, ich habe meinen Informanten überall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> moooooooin!
> am besten hinterher noch zur psycho
> bis später!




Ja Danke Strandi.....ich weiß´s ja selbst.....aber das hat hier nix zu suchen


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Danke Strandi.....ich weiß´s ja selbst.....aber das hat hier nix zu suchen


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage doch, ich habe meinen Informanten überall


na dann hoffe ich doch mal das du mit gummistiefeln nach deidesheim kommst


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na dann hoffe ich doch mal das du mit gummistiefeln nach deidesheim kommst




Yerk, waaaas


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Yerk, waaaas


hehe, neeee lass ma   
gummi is doch eher weniger meine leidenschaft


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, neeee lass ma
> gummi is doch eher weniger meine leidenschaft




Wie????      Ohne Gummiiiiiiii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, neeee lass ma
> gummi is doch eher weniger meine leidenschaft



Das war letzte Woche aber noch anders   
Auf diesem Bild wart ihr noch richtig glücklich, was ist passiert


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

das fing bei Strandi aber shcon früh an


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

aber Hecki...was findet man a von dir


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> aber Hecki...was findet man a von dir




Maaaaan, zeig sowas doch nicht Strandi, der kriegt einen Rückfall


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> aber Hecki...was findet man a von dir


also wenn das hecki is, nehm ich heute schon n flug


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

hehe...ich dachte du magst kein lack&Leder
dann buch schon mal.....aber wie erklärst du das Susi


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. August 2005)

So Jungs, jetzt wird mir zu einseitig   
Bin raus   
Melde mich wieder wenn auch Bilder von interessanten Männern erscheinen


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs, jetzt wird mir zu einseitig
> Bin raus
> Melde mich wieder wenn auch Bilder von interessanten Männern erscheinen


die hatten wir doch schon ein paar seiten früher


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs, jetzt wird mir zu einseitig
> Bin raus
> Melde mich wieder wenn auch Bilder von interessanten Männern erscheinen




Sowas??


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

oder lieber so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> oder lieber so


jetzt verabschiede ich mich aber wirklich gleich


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

warum geht ihr alle


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> warum geht ihr alle


na ich bleibe wenn du wieder "hecki-bilder" postest   
männer in unterwäsche hab ich net so gern


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> männer in unterwäsche hab ich net so gern



soll ich die etwa ohne Unterwäsche posten    

nönö...mach ich net...dann lieber hecki...oder sonst wen....


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

oder


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

na strandi was dabei


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

Guck mal Strandi...da habsch was für´n Pfalzyeti gefunden   

ich glaub die würden zusammen passen..was meinst???  

..so schön sportlich....


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

Hecki hat auch´n Fanartikelshop....wußt ich gar nicht


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hecki hat auch´n Fanartikelshop....wußt ich gar nicht


fanartikelshop?   
naja, ne fangemeinde dürfte sie bei solchen fotos ja haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

ganz schön ruhig hier :-(

was´n los??

Naja ich geh auch mal los


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ganz schön ruhig hier :-(
> 
> was´n los??
> 
> Naja ich geh auch mal los


hatte heute mal was zu tun


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

die spinnen die dänen!
drop mit´m hardtail beim dh-rennen in schweden


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du so weiter machst, ist der Fred bald zu    ...gibt hier so Forumsregeln



so viel dazu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> oder


  hab mir eben ma die url angeschaut da das directlinking ja net geht...die is ja mal der hammer


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. August 2005)

Die erinnern mich irgendwie an sowas:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Die erinnern mich irgendwie an sowas:




WEr???


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Die erinnern mich irgendwie an sowas:


stehst du etwa drauf nippel mit der zange zu quetschen?


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. August 2005)

genau mein ding


----------



## Bumble (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> die spinnen die dänen!
> drop mit´m hardtail beim dh-rennen in schweden


*sicher, daß das keine Photomontage iss   

also ne gefakte mein ich jetzt   

Kommt mir seltsam vor, oder sagen wir besser unglaublich   
Da müsste man ja mit nem enormen Tempo drüber um den Gap zu schaffen. *


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. August 2005)

@TH

hey wie siehts aus ich geh jetzt nach Hochdorf auf die Kerwe, kein bock????


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *sicher, daß das keine Photomontage iss
> 
> also ne gefakte mein ich jetzt
> 
> ...


naja, sicher kann ich net sein da ich leider net dabei war...aber die quelle war schon recht seriös...
mehr pics von dem rennen gibbet hier
mtb.dk 

hier noch ein pic (der is aus kopenhagen - wird kein fake sein so wie die anderen über ihn schreiben   )


----------



## Bumble (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch ein pic (der is aus kopenhagen - wird kein fake sein so wie die anderen über ihn schreiben   )


*ach du liebe Schei$$e, was hatten der für ne Gabel drinne      *


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> @TH
> 
> hey wie siehts aus ich geh jetzt nach Hochdorf auf die Kerwe, kein bock????




Da komm ich grad her!!

Nee lass mal..heut net...muss noch was tun...und morgen fit sein für den Geburtstag meiner Mum


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *ach du liebe Schei$$e, was hatten der für ne Gabel drinne      *



super monsterT 300mm Federweg. Wird aber nicht mehr gebaut!


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *ach du liebe Schei$$e, was hatten der für ne Gabel drinne      *


keine ahnung...sieht aber fett aus   
werd grad depri...schaue n altes bmx video an...krieg ja auch mal wieder bock aber irgendwie is das bmx so wackelig   und ausserdem glaub ich kaum das mein geschundener körper noch ungefederte landungen mit knallharten reifen verträgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

ohje, was ich da gefunden hab   
das waren noch zeiten...da war ich noch jung, knackig und heile   

















die qualität is ja unübertroffen


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

und ohne Helm...also Strandi   

aber knackig bezeichnest du dich da   ...jung bist du ja heut noch.....


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> und ohne Helm...also Strandi
> 
> aber knackig bezeichnest du dich da   ...jung bist du ja heut noch.....


jugendlicher leichtsinn   
tz, also soooo jung bin ich ja nu wirklich net...alter sack


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jugendlicher leichtsinn
> tz, also soooo jung bin ich ja nu wirklich net...alter sack




wie alt bist du?? 24???  ....


----------



## plastikengel (9. August 2005)

ist ja richtig ruhig heut abend???


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wie alt bist du?? 24???  ....


pssssssssssssst...wenn das hecki liest


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> pssssssssssssst...wenn das hecki liest




und dann


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> und dann


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaann...kommt sie wohl net nach deidesheim


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaann...kommt sie wohl net nach deidesheim



wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessoooooooooooooooooo  

vielleicht steht di auf junge, unerfahrene Hüpfer....  

wenn net iss ja´s gummigedöns noch für dich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessoooooooooooooooooo
> 
> vielleicht steht di auf junge, unerfahrene Hüpfer....
> 
> wenn net iss ja´s gummigedöns noch für dich da


also das unerfahren is ne frechheit   
hm, gummigedöns is mir zu jung und unerfahren  ich steh mehr auf
das ältere kaliber


----------



## Bumble (9. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> super monsterT 300mm Federweg. Wird aber nicht mehr gebaut!



*na dann wunderts mich auch nicht, daß der die Kiste vorne so extrem hochzieht beim Absprung   

Die Gabel hat ja alleine schon 6 Kg    *


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

sowas


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

:kotz:
ne eher so in heckis alter


----------



## Bumble (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, gummigedöns is mir zu jung und unerfahren



*Du stellst ja wilde Behauptungen auf.    *


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm ... das wird schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (9. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr eigentlich plastikengels bikecomic schon bewertet???
> 
> hat sie doch extra nur für euch gemacht...
> 
> Bumble war übrigens der erste



*Na klar, bin ja auch `n Gentleman.    *


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Du stellst ja wilde Behauptungen auf.    *


naja, das war vielleicht wirklich etwas übereifrig *schäm*
kann mich ja am WE eines besseren belehren lassen


----------



## plastikengel (9. August 2005)

stille wasser sind tieeeeeeeeeeeeeeef...


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> naja, das war vielleicht wirklich etwas übereifrig *schäm*
> kann mich ja am WE eines besseren belehren lassen




na das sind ja mal Worte .... Gummi&Strandi


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> stille wasser sind tieeeeeeeeeeeeeeef...


  
das hättest du jetzt net sagen dürfen


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Na klar, bin ja auch `n Gentleman.    *


jetzt fängt der bumble auch noch an um die wette zu balzen


----------



## plastikengel (9. August 2005)

bumble weiß eben was frauen gefällt


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> bumble weiß eben was frauen gefällt


  das hört sich an wie ein werbespruch vom sloganizer


----------



## plastikengel (9. August 2005)

nehmt euch ein beispiel an ihm!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bumble (9. August 2005)

*Was hab ich denn gemacht ?   *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Was hab ich denn gemacht ?   *


rumgeschleimt


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> nehmt euch ein beispiel an ihm!!!!!!!!




an mir    


ey Bumble.....was höre ich da, du alter Charmeur   


Strandi, dann pass bloß auf, dass du nicht ertrinkst in dem tiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeefen Wasser


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> an mir
> 
> 
> ey Bumble.....was höre ich da, du alter Charmeur
> ...


*blubber* werd schwimmflügel mitnehmen


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> *blubber* werd schwimmflügel mitnehmen




so in etwa??


----------



## strandi (9. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> so in etwa??


yup, die flöte lass ich aber daheim   
so...gut´s nächtle...bis morsche!


----------



## Bumble (9. August 2005)

*Ihr seid ja echt Profi-Googler.   

Ich schaff`s nie schnell genug ein passendes Bild zu ergoogeln.   

P.S. Hab net geschleimt, war nur freundlich.    *


----------



## Bumble (9. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> yup, die flöte lass ich aber daheim




*Wenn du Samstag die Flöte daheim läßt, kann des aber nix werden mit Hecki.    *


----------



## THBiker (9. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Wenn du Samstag die Flöte daheim läßt, kann des aber nix werden mit Hecki.    *




habsch mir auch grad gedacht....mitnehmen würd ich sie schon..... ....würd die Flöte aber inn der Hose lassen  


außerdem......oder willst du im sitzen pippi machen      

Ergo...Flöte muss mit


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. August 2005)

So wäre dann auch mal wieder daheim von Hochdorf.

Is ja net gerade der Kracher. Bin sogar noch nüchtern. Alle Saufkumpanen sind gar net gekommen   und zu zweit macht das auch kein spass. Is aber auch besser so. Bin ich morgen mal richtig fit zum biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (10. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> habsch mir auch grad gedacht....mitnehmen würd ich sie schon..... ....würd die Flöte aber inn der Hose lassen
> 
> 
> außerdem......oder willst du im sitzen pippi machen
> ...


hm, na gut...dann kommt die flöte halt mit   ...aber das darauf spielen überlasse ich dann jemand anderem


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. August 2005)

Hey ihr Flöten   
Bei Euch piepst es wohl. Jetzt aber mal halb lang sonst blas ich Euch den Marsch   
Ich komme wenn dann zum süffeln und nicht zum flirten


----------



## strandi (10. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme wenn dann zum süffeln und nicht zum flirten


das is auch prima   
bin ja eh zu schüchtern zum flirten


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das is auch prima
> bin ja eh zu schüchtern zum flirten



Na Du bist mir ja einer. Erst große Töne Spucken und dann die Flöte einziehen    
Da bin ich aber froh, meine bessere Hälfte kommt ja auch mit.
Sind allerdings noch nicht ganz sicher wann wir nach Weinheim und wann wir auf Weinfest gehen. Sind noch ein paar Tage bis dahin.
Tabarz fällt höchstwahrscheinlich aus, habe keine Lust mit dem Zelt die Geschichte der Arche Noah nachzuspielen.


----------



## strandi (10. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Du bist mir ja einer. Erst große Töne Spucken und dann die Flöte einziehen
> Da bin ich aber froh, meine bessere Hälfte kommt ja auch mit.
> Sind allerdings noch nicht ganz sicher wann wir nach Weinheim und wann wir auf Weinfest gehen. Sind noch ein paar Tage bis dahin.
> Tabarz fällt höchstwahrscheinlich aus, habe keine Lust mit dem Zelt die Geschichte der Arche Noah nachzuspielen.


he komm...das war auf deinen persönlichen wunsch   
aber wenn deine bessere hälfte mitkommt, müssen wir das hinkriegen das er sich mit meiner unterhält damit wir unsere ruhe haben   
ohhhh....ich bin jetzt lieber ruhig


----------



## THBiker (10. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> he komm...das war auf deinen persönlichen wunsch
> aber wenn deine bessere hälfte mitkommt, müssen wir das hinkriegen das er sich mit meiner unterhält damit wir unsere ruhe haben
> ohhhh....ich bin jetzt lieber ruhig



Dann laß ich euch 2 hübschen heut mal alleine!!

Viel Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (10. August 2005)

och mönsch...hier is ja gar nix los


----------



## plastikengel (10. August 2005)

wir wollten aus höflichkeit bei euerm schäferstündchen net stören


----------



## strandi (10. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> wir wollten aus höflichkeit bei euerm schäferstündchen net stören


schäferstündchen    
da hab ich aber was net mitbekommen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. August 2005)

@Plasticangel und TH
Watn für ein Schäferstündchen   
Ich glaube da wird gerade mal was überbewertet   
Strandi was sagst Du denn dazu? Die wissen doch bloß nix mehr zu schreiben


----------



## strandi (10. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Plasticangel und TH
> Watn für ein Schäferstündchen
> Ich glaube da wird gerade mal was überbewertet
> Strandi was sagst Du denn dazu? Die wissen doch bloß nix mehr zu schreiben


ja also da muss ich dir zustimmen   eifersüchtig?    
allerdings eigentlich gar keine schlechte idee


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. August 2005)

allerdings eigentlich gar keine schlechte idee  [/QUOTE]

Wie jetzt   
Öhm, hab da mal ein Date für Dich ausgemacht.
Der Schäfer leiht Dir eins seiner Mädels für ein Stündchen   
Suche Dir eine aus


----------



## strandi (10. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub die Schäfchen zählen eher den Strandi


hm? wie du meinen?
@Hecki lieb von dir, aber ich steh eigentlich net auf behaarte körper...du bist uns übrigens noch von vor ein paar seiten den beweis schuldig das du kein fell hast


----------



## strandi (10. August 2005)

@Hecki   
warum hast du denn mein lieblingsfoto aus deiner gallery gelöscht


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> @Hecki
> warum hast du denn mein lieblingsfoto aus deiner gallery gelöscht



Weil ich das Gefühl habe das hier einige übermotivierte Single Biker das Forum als Kontaktbörse nutzen und mich PM zumüllen. 
Außerdem weißt Du doch jetzt wie ich aussehe   
Hey und nicht persönlich nehmen. Anwesende immer ausgenommen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm? wie du meinen?
> @Hecki lieb von dir, aber ich steh eigentlich net auf behaarte körper...du bist uns übrigens noch von vor ein paar seiten den beweis schuldig das du kein fell hast



Da, habe auch was ohne Haare für Dich gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (10. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich das Gefühl habe das hier einige übermotivierte Single Biker das Forum als Kontaktbörse nutzen und mich PM zumüllen.
> Außerdem weißt Du doch jetzt wie ich aussehe
> Hey und nicht persönlich nehmen. Anwesende immer ausgenommen


ehrlich? ich hab noch keine boardmail von singlebikerinnen bekommen   
bin aber froh das du mich net damit meinst...weil single bin ich ja net...vielleicht übermotiviert


----------



## strandi (10. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Da, habe auch was ohne Haare für Dich gefunden


ja na lecker :kotz:
dachte jetzt meinst du es endlich mal gut mit mir und dann sowas   
poste doch mal so leckere sachen wie der TH


----------



## strandi (10. August 2005)

noch n sehr schöner fred   
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=179845


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2005)

*Moin Jungs und Mädels ,   

hab ich was verpasst ?   
Mein I-Net iss putt, weil T-Offline mich auf DSL umgestellt hat, mir aber keine Hardware dazu geschickt hat, super ne.   

Bin jetzt mal in`s I-Net-Cafe und sitz hier mit lauter Counterstrike-Teenies in einem Raum, booom bang booah !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## strandi (10. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Moin Jungs und Mädels ,
> 
> hab ich was verpasst ?
> Mein I-Net iss putt, weil T-Offline mich auf DSL umgestellt hat, mir aber keine Hardware dazu geschickt hat, super ne.
> ...


hehe, t-offline halt   
hast aber net viel verpasst...ausser das ich mich in meinem neuen lieblinsfred ausgetobt hab   (siehe oben)


----------



## plastikengel (10. August 2005)

ist ja mittlerweile irgendwie richtig langweilig geworden   
dagegen sollten wir was unternehmen!!!


----------



## strandi (10. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja mittlerweile irgendwie richtig langweilig geworden
> dagegen sollten wir was unternehmen!!!


einverstanden 
schlag mal was vor


----------



## plastikengel (10. August 2005)

gibts denn irgendwelche potentiellen opfer zum ärgern???

ansonsten, bin grad dabei meinen alten drahtesel auseinanderzubauen, sauberzumachen (dreck von 10 jahren...) und neu zu lackieren.


----------



## han (10. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> gibts denn irgendwelche potentiellen opfer zum ärgern???
> 
> ansonsten, bin grad dabei meinen alten drahtesel auseinanderzubauen, sauberzumachen (dreck von 10 jahren...) und neu zu lackieren.


wie, mit rotem Nagellack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> Han, du alter Haudegen, du bist doch verheiratet
> 
> so wie ich Plastikengels HP gesehen hab wird
> sie zum roten nagellack auch noch einen in pink
> ...


sauber, ich pinsel meine dirtjumper auch mit blümchenlook an


----------



## Bumble (11. August 2005)

*Mönsch Jungs ihr seid ja mal wieder charmant    *


----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Mönsch Jungs ihr seid ja mal wieder charmant    *


heeeee, das war ernst gemeint!!! so in schwarz is die doch langweilig...


----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> pornstyle is immer in!
> 
> @Bumble
> 
> hab doch nur ihre kreativität gelobt


yeah...wenn ich nur net so faul wäre   
aber so ein paar ideen hätte ich schon


----------



## Bumble (11. August 2005)

*cool, dann bring ich noch die kleine Italienerin aus`m Hardteil mit und Plastikengel macht uns allen ne Porno-Style-Gabel.    *


----------



## Pfalzyeti (11. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *cool, dann bring ich noch die kleine Italienerin aus`m Hardteil mit und Plastikengel macht uns allen ne Porno-Style-Gabel.    *



machen wir doch gleich einen Großauftrag! Bring meine "Italienerin" dann auch mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (11. August 2005)

hi Jungs...bin auch wiedre da   


achja und Mädels....Hallooooooooooooooooooooo   

@Hecki
hast du das Bild wegen mir rausgenommen   ....hab doch nix unanständiges geschrieben....bin zwar Single....aber...sonst nix

Hier STrandi...für dich






schlaf jetzt ne runde


----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hi Jungs...bin auch wiedre da
> 
> 
> achja und Mädels....Hallooooooooooooooooooooo
> ...



hö? warum für mich


----------



## Hecklerin23 (11. August 2005)

@Hecki
hast du das Bild wegen mir rausgenommen   ....hab doch nix unanständiges geschrieben....bin zwar Single....aber...sonst nix

Hö, nöööö, Du bist doch völlig ungefährlich   
Da gibts Schlimmere


----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hö, nöööö, Du bist doch völlig ungefährlich
> Da gibts Schlimmere


damit kann dann ja nur ich gemeint sein


----------



## Bumble (11. August 2005)

*Thorsti hat wieder zuviel nach geilen Bildern gegoogelt und muss jetzt erstma ne Runde SCHLAFEN gehn.     *


----------



## Hecklerin23 (11. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> damit kann dann ja nur ich gemeint sein



Na ihr 2, jetzt aber mal ...   

Wie sollte man vor Euch beiden denn Angst haben?


----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ihr 2, jetzt aber mal ...
> 
> Wie sollte man vor Euch beiden denn Angst haben?


naja, vielleicht hast du keine angst vor uns, sondern hast eher angst dich
in uns zu verlieben


----------



## THBiker (11. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ihr 2, jetzt aber mal ...
> 
> Wie sollte man vor Euch beiden denn Angst haben?




hehe....aber Strandi ist der Dicke


----------



## THBiker (11. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> naja, vielleicht hast du keine angst vor uns, sondern hast eher angst dich
> in uns zu verlieben



Ääääähm Strandi..in DICH...nicht in uns   ...gell


----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hehe....aber Strandi ist der Dicke


lieber dick als doof   
ich kann nämlich abnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ääääähm Strandi..in DICH...nicht in uns   ...gell


wollt sie in ihrer entscheidung net beeinflussen bzw. einengen


----------



## THBiker (11. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> lieber dick als doof
> ich kann nämlich abnehmen




doof? naja da mußt du weohl jemand anders meinen


----------



## plastikengel (11. August 2005)

na bei der regen anfrage schmeiß ich meinen jetzigen job und mach mich selbstständig als fahrrad-designerin


----------



## plastikengel (11. August 2005)

@ smaug
also rot und pink zusammen    - das geht ja überhaupt nicht. sowas tut in den augen weh


----------



## Bumble (11. August 2005)

*Mein DSL geeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhttttttttt * yeah*

Booah iss des schnell      


Hey Strandi zündest du grad zum finalen Flirtangriff ?   

*


----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Mein DSL geeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhttttttttt * yeah*
> 
> Booah iss des schnell
> 
> ...


ich glaub ich werd hier aus prinzip falsch verstanden   
mein das doch alles net so ernst


----------



## Bumble (11. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> mein das doch alles net so ernst



*ich doch auch net      

Geh jetzt noch bissl biken, die Sonne scheint wieder über Nürnbersch.   *


----------



## Speedbullit (11. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> @ smaug
> also rot und pink zusammen    - das geht ja überhaupt nicht. sowas tut in den augen weh



rot und pink ist doch top aktuell


----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *ich doch auch net
> 
> Geh jetzt noch bissl biken, die Sonne scheint wieder über Nürnbersch.   *


hast du das gut! will auch   
@speedbullit herzlich willkommen in diesem fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (11. August 2005)

muss mich aber auch geich wieder verabschieden, da sich hier die akten türmen und ich eigentlich keine zeit habe.


----------



## plastikengel (11. August 2005)

weiß net, habs noch nie probiert. ich werd erst mal ausprobieren die sich das blümchenmuster auf meinem rahmen macht    
mal kucken vielleicht mach ich mir auch dazu noch nen flauschigen sattel aus nem schaf   
wenn das kunstwerk fertig ist puste ichs mal hierein.


----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> weiß net, habs noch nie probiert. ich werd erst mal ausprobieren die sich das blümchenmuster auf meinem rahmen macht
> mal kucken vielleicht mach ich mir auch dazu noch nen flauschigen sattel aus nem schaf
> wenn das kunstwerk fertig ist puste ichs mal hierein.


yeah...bin ja mal gespannt...hätte übrigens gern camouflage(schneetarn) für meinen polarwolf   
achja, auch geil das du jetzt auch beim quigong-fred mitmachst...hab grad wieder zwei kunstwerke gepostet


----------



## plastikengel (11. August 2005)

is irgenwie lustig, aber ich bekomm das mit den reinstellen, so dass  das bild groß is,  net geraffelt


----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> is irgenwie lustig, aber ich bekomm das mit den reinstellen, so dass  das bild groß is,  net geraffelt


yup, so wie smaugi-babe das beschrieben hat...war eben schon wieder kreativ...leider bin ich kein photoshop-gott


----------



## plastikengel (11. August 2005)

ich war auch kreativ - deine sehen doch gut aus! auf die idee kommts an!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> du nordischer wolf du


huch...was hab ich denn jetzt gemacht


----------



## plastikengel (11. August 2005)

themen, die die welt bewegen:

kermit wird 50 !!!! lasst uns anstoßen


----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich war auch kreativ - deine sehen doch gut aus! auf die idee kommts an!!!


hehe, deins is auch net schlecht


----------



## plastikengel (11. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub unser engel steht gar nicht so auf
> blümchen



wie kommstn darauf???


----------



## plastikengel (11. August 2005)

mach doch auch mal eins - 

mach ein gong-bild  - und ich sag dir wer du bist


----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> mach doch auch mal eins -
> 
> mach ein gong-bild  - und ich sag dir wer du bist


hm, ich hab schon ganz viel gegongt...wer bin ich denn


----------



## plastikengel (11. August 2005)

meine diagnose - multiple persönlichkeit


----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> meine diagnose - multiple persönlichkeit


öhm...was soll mir das jetzt sagen


----------



## plastikengel (11. August 2005)

da weiß der eine net, was der andere tut, aber es is ein und die selbe person


----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> da weiß der eine net, was der andere tut, aber es is ein und die selbe person


naja, manchmal weiss die eine hand net was die andere tut   
aber ansonsten bin ich ganz normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (11. August 2005)

hey Leute...nur noch gut 24h....und der TH liegt zu Hasue...ihm iss k-überl, kalt und Kopfschmerzen   ......das darf net wahr sein, oder???  

naja....zieh mich zurück und trink brav meinen Tee


----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hey Leute...nur noch gut 24h....und der TH liegt zu Hasue...ihm iss k-überl, kalt und Kopfschmerzen   ......das darf net wahr sein, oder???
> 
> naja....zieh mich zurück und trink brav meinen Tee


du sollst ja net auch schon donnerstags anfangen mit saufen    
naja, gute besserung   

hier noch ein paar bilder vom copenhagen dirt park   
http://krusty.dk/images/holmen/index.htm
naja, soll noch mehr kommen...


----------



## THBiker (11. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> du sollst ja net auch schon donnerstags anfangen mit saufen
> naja, gute besserung
> 
> hier noch ein paar bilder vom copenhagen dirt park
> ...




ach nee???   sag das halt früher


----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ach nee???   sag das halt früher


dachte in deinem alter weiss man sowas schon


----------



## THBiker (11. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> dachte in deinem alter weiss man sowas schon




wieso...du säfst doch auch die ganze Woche   ...achso...bist ja auch jünger...hatt´s vergessen...Greenhorn  


wo seid ihr alle???  

Angii....was´n nu????


----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wieso...du säfst doch auch die ganze Woche   ...achso...bist ja auch jünger...hatt´s vergessen...Greenhorn
> 
> 
> wo seid ihr alle???
> ...


neee, bin abstinenzler geworden


----------



## THBiker (11. August 2005)

ach....na dann


----------



## THBiker (11. August 2005)

morgen regnets übrigens auf´m Weinfest


----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> morgen regnets übrigens auf´m Weinfest


egal...das merken wir irgendwann net mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (11. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> so habs jetzt auch getan, leider nur mit photoeditor


sauber   und net verzagen...übung macht den meister...meine sind auch trotz photoshop net besser


----------



## THBiker (11. August 2005)

sagt mal wie macht man das mit den bildern beim QiGong...einfügen mein ich


----------



## plastikengel (11. August 2005)

armer th, wünsch dir gute besserung

ach ja, kuck post 635 - da stehts - habs erst auch net geraffelt


----------



## plastikengel (11. August 2005)

auuuuuuuuuuuufwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacheeeeeeeeeeeen!!!!!!!


----------



## plastikengel (11. August 2005)

soooo spät?? was gabs denn leckeres??


----------



## plastikengel (11. August 2005)

hmmm lecker, selbst gekocht???

zeigen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (12. August 2005)

Guten Moooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrgääääääääääääääääääääähn



alles fit Leute???


Heute ist D-heim  

wann kommt ihr so??


----------



## strandi (12. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Moooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrgääääääääääääääääääääähn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moinchen!
denk mal ich werd so gegen 22 uhr einschlagen!   
bin noch bis ca. 13.30 per boardmail erreichbar...
bis denne


----------



## THBiker (12. August 2005)

hast du deine alte Handynr?? bist du da erreichbar???


----------



## strandi (12. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hast du deine alte Handynr?? bist du da erreichbar???


yap, schalte es heute abend dann wieder ein...


----------



## THBiker (12. August 2005)

Was mit´m Rest...wer kommt noch alles???


----------



## strandi (12. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Was mit´m Rest...wer kommt noch alles???


hm, hecki traut sich anscheinend net mehr zu schreiben...wird also wohl net kommen    
wie siehts mit dem gummigedöns aus? hoffe die enttäuscht uns net auch noch...bumble wollte heute abend mit dem smaug auftauchen   
düse jetzt gleich los...bis später!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, hecki traut sich anscheinend net mehr zu schreiben...wird also wohl net kommen
> wie siehts mit dem gummigedöns aus? hoffe die enttäuscht uns net auch noch...bumble wollte heute abend mit dem smaug auftauchen
> düse jetzt gleich los...bis später!




Hey hey mal langsam, ich melde mich noch bei Dir. Weiß leider immer noch nicht wann wir kommen. Sorry, aber das Weinfest ist eigentlich Pflicht ;0)
Also dann mal gute Anreise und evtl. bis morgen


----------



## strandi (12. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey hey mal langsam, ich melde mich noch bei Dir. Weiß leider immer noch nicht wann wir kommen. Sorry, aber das Weinfest ist eigentlich Pflicht ;0)
> Also dann mal gute Anreise und evtl. bis morgen


na immerhin konnte ich dich so aus der reserve locken   
würd mich freuen wenn wir den einen oder anderen wein zusammen
trinken könnten   
bis dann...bin jetzt wirklich offline


----------



## THBiker (12. August 2005)

geh auch bald los


----------



## plastikengel (13. August 2005)

moin kinners

wie ich seh, wart ihr gestern schon alle schön fleißig einen heben   
ich werd mich heut abend dann mal zu eurer lustigen runde dazugesellen.
muss jetzt erst nochmal arbeiten gehn und werd dann so twischen 21 und 22 vorbeikommen. hoffe mal, es hat von gestern keine aufälle gegeben und ihr seid alle vollzählig     

bis dann

gruß claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (13. August 2005)

Jpooo alle heil---naja Strandi hatte leichte Gebissprobleme die wohl aber wider behoben sind


----------



## mtb_nico (13. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Jpooo alle heil---naja Strandi hatte leichte Gebissprobleme die wohl aber wider behoben sind


Hat er eins auf die Schnutte bekommen?  Hoffe doch nicht...
Naja, auf jeden Fall werde ich heute Abend vielleicht auch mal kurz vorbei schauen um den Riesenteddy kräftig durchzuknuddeln!

nico


----------



## THBiker (13. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hat er eins auf die Schnutte bekommen?  Hoffe doch nicht...
> Naja, auf jeden Fall werde ich heute Abend vielleicht auch mal kurz vorbei schauen um den Riesenteddy kräftig durchzuknuddeln!
> 
> nico




Höchstens von Susanne, weil er zu arg mit Hecki flirtet ;-)


----------



## mtb_nico (13. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Höchstens von Susanne, weil er zu arg mit Hecki flirtet ;-)


Was er verdient, hat er verdient... 








Yeah! Eben sind die Ergebnisse des Bierkistenrennens veröffentlicht worden. Sind 29. von 104 Finishern bei den reinen Männerteams geworden.
Haben für 9 km und 24 Flaschen Bier zu zweit ganze 01:32:53 gebraucht... 
Und das bei so nem Pissbier von Bischoff...
Bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt...

_Nachtrag:_
Habe eben gesehen das noch ein Finisher disqualifiziert wurde. Dabei handelt es sich anscheinend um das Team das auf der Strecke übelst abgekürzt hat. habe es selbst gesehen! 
Naja, so sind wir also anscheinend auf den 28. Platz vorgerückt...


----------



## THBiker (13. August 2005)

sooooo wer kommt denn alles heut Abend??


21:30 Treffpunkt am Brunnen


----------



## Andreas 2905 (13. August 2005)

Mein Eheweib und ich werden vorbeischauen


----------



## THBiker (13. August 2005)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Eheweib und ich werden vorbeischauen



hoffentlich erkennen wir euch noch


----------



## Pfalzyeti (13. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> sooooo wer kommt denn alles heut Abend??
> 
> 
> 21:30 Treffpunkt am Brunnen



Nimm Dein Handy mit, ich lass es klingeln!!!!


----------



## THBiker (13. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm Dein Handy mit, ich lass es klingeln!!!!




jo geht klar!! Sag mal kommst du mit´m Auto?? fährst ja über Niederkirchen ...d a könntest du mich mitnehmen....und ich brauch net laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (13. August 2005)

sorry, Fahrrad!!! sonst kann ich ja nix trinken


----------



## plastikengel (13. August 2005)

iiiiiiiiiiiiich komm auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THBiker (13. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, Fahrrad!!! sonst kann ich ja nix trinken




dann heißts bei mir wohl...............dumm gelaufen...oder ich guck mal Bus  


bis schbäääädaaahhhhhh


----------



## mtb_nico (13. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> 21:30 Treffpunkt am Brunnen



Servus, kannst du kurz erklären wo der ist? Habe keinen Plan von Deidesheim...

Nachtrag: Ich komme über DÜW. Also falls ich da irgendwen mitnehmen kann, könnt ihr es sagen. Ich versuche zu tun, was ich tun kann. Um eine Rückfahrgelegenheit müsst ihr euch dann aber trotzdem kümmern. Werde nicht bis in die Puppen bleiben...

nico


----------



## THBiker (13. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Servus, kannst du kurz erklären wo der ist? Habe keinen Plan von Deidesheim...


guckst du die post´s ganz am Anfang...habshc sogar Bilder rein gemacht   

ist eigentlich am Anfang/Ende vom Feschd...je anchdem von wo du rein kommst


----------



## Bumble (13. August 2005)

*Werde dann so gegen 21:15 mit Onkel Han und ehefrau eintreffen.

Wie immer am männlichen kleinen Gäßbock am Brunnen.

@ Nico:  Der Brunnern ist nicht zu verfhelen, direkt vor dieser Gemeindehalle oder was das da ist. 

Bis später dann   *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (13. August 2005)

Jo der Brunnen ist am Marktplatz....net den am Deidesheimer Hof...das wäre die falsche Seite   

bis schbääädaaaaaaaaahh


----------



## mtb_nico (13. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Werde dann so gegen 21:15 mit Onkel Han und ehefrau eintreffen.
> 
> Wie immer am männlichen kleinen Gäßbock am Brunnen.
> 
> ...



Ich freu mich! 
Sollte ich widererwarten doch zu unfähig sein den Brunnen zu finden klingel ich dich an...
Bis denn...


----------



## THBiker (14. August 2005)

hey jungs´und mädelz ich hoff ihr seid genauso gut heim gekommen wie ich....danke ans taxi ;-)


war ääääääääächt kwel      

dumm dass manche Memmen so früh hei mußten ;-)...vor allem die auss´m hohem norden  


mari...sag der yvonne.....das ist die freundin von der mit´n dicken T....en   ...nen schönen Gruß....  

yeti......du mußt mehr trinken   

achja..und Hecki....wo warst du und dein Volk??  


greeeeeeeeeeeeeeetz 2 alllllllll bis moooooooorschääääääääääääääääääää


----------



## Bumble (14. August 2005)

*1:33  ????  warn wir da net noch dort ???

Habt ihr net mehr diese Grotte gerockt ?

Wir überlegen grad, ob wir bei dem Rotzwetter losfahren sollen.     *


----------



## mtb_nico (14. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *1:33  ????  warn wir da net noch dort ???
> 
> Habt ihr net mehr diese Grotte gerockt ?
> 
> Wir überlegen grad, ob wir bei dem Rotzwetter losfahren sollen.     *



Doch, dort waren wir noch kurz. Nur gabs da nix mehr zu trinken...

Ja, das Wetter ist echt hochgradig beschissen. Wollte eigentlich auch fahren gehen, aber naja, jetzt kann ich wenigstens lernen...

nico


----------



## Bumble (14. August 2005)

*Ideales Indoor-Wetter   

Werde dann heute schon wieder heimfahren.

War ich eigentlich brav gestern abend ?    *


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. August 2005)

Hi, war gestern echt lustig.    

Hat mich gefreut mal alle live zu erleben!

@TH:
Warum muss ich mehr trinken?

@Bumble
Freue mich schon auf Nürnberg. Wird ein cooles Event  
Müssen mal was ausmachen, wenn Du wieder in die Pfalz kommst.

@Hecki
???? Was war los?


Wir werden heute auch nicht fahren. Schade hatte mich eigentlich schon darauf gefreut


----------



## THBiker (14. August 2005)

@Yeti
man kann nie genug trinken   

Jo war schon schwach dass manche so früh heim sind....vor allem Andreas....wenn der net trinken darf ist er ungemütlich     

und Strandi kloppt große Sprüche...und dann....


----------



## Andreas 2905 (14. August 2005)

Ich bin verheiratet da hat man auch noch andere Verpflichtungen


----------



## THBiker (14. August 2005)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin verheiratet da hat man auch noch andere Verpflichtungen



ja das auch...aber so warst du vorher auch.....wenn du fahren mußtest wolltest du immer früh heim!    

ich kann´s ja ehrlichgesagt auch verstehen   ...würd mich auch langweilen bei den ganzen Besoffenen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (14. August 2005)

na, seid ihr alle wieder nüchtern???


----------



## mtb_nico (14. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann´s ja ehrlichgesagt auch verstehen   ...würd mich auch langweilen bei den ganzen Besoffenen


Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich mich nicht gelangweilt!


----------



## THBiker (14. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich mich nicht gelangweilt!




Ich auch nicht ;-)

@gummigedöhns
war jemand betrunken


----------



## Andreas 2905 (14. August 2005)

ich kann euch halt nur besoffen ertragen


----------



## THBiker (14. August 2005)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann euch halt nur besoffen ertragen




Ich mich auch


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. August 2005)

@TH

Bist heut abend in Deidesheim, wenns Wetter passt?


----------



## THBiker (14. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> @TH
> 
> Bist heut abend in Deidesheim, wenns Wetter passt?



schoooooon wieder     ...mal gucken


----------



## mtb_nico (14. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> @TH
> 
> Bist heut abend in Deidesheim, wenns Wetter passt?


Studenten...


----------



## han (14. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> @TH
> 
> Bist heut abend in Deidesheim, wenns Wetter passt?


da sind doch nur Familien und ältere Menschen unterwegs. Ich meide  diese Tage, solange es noch geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (14. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> da sind doch nur Familien und ältere Menschen unterwegs. Ich meide  diese Tage, solange es noch geht




Freitag wieder


----------



## strandi (14. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> und Strandi kloppt große Sprüche...und dann....


heee moment...sooo früh sind wir auch net gegangen...so weit ich mich erinnern kann war´s 2 uhr als ich daheim war   ohje, hatte echt einen im tee gestern...war echt kewl   
bis demnächst mal wieder...
gruss,
strandinator


----------



## THBiker (14. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> heee moment...sooo früh sind wir auch net gegangen...so weit ich mich erinnern kann war´s 2 uhr als ich daheim war   ohje, hatte echt einen im tee gestern...war echt kewl
> bis demnächst mal wieder...
> gruss,
> strandinator




hmmm nu iss´ser wieder wech der Strandiiiiiiii    

bist du gut gelandet??


Jo war kwel......pack deine Sachen und komm wieder her


----------



## Hecklerin23 (15. August 2005)

Moin an alle,
sorry die Weinheimer Kerwe hat mich voll in Beschlag genommen. War ein Heimspiel von daher konnte ich viel trinken und mein KFZ zu Hause lassen.
Hoffe ihr hattet in Deidesheim viel Spaß und gute Laune. 

Fröhliche Woche


----------



## Pfalzyeti (15. August 2005)

Hi,
war gestern auch nicht mehr in D-Heim.
War biken!


----------



## strandi (15. August 2005)

so, der strandinator is auch back at work   
war ein fettes wochenende mit starbesetzung   
nur das hecki gefehlt hat, hat mir so manche träne entlockt    
naja, nächstes mal...
bis denne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (15. August 2005)

*Der Bumble iss auch wieder nüchtern.   

War super fett am SA, sollten wir demnächst auf jeden Fall wiederholen.

*


----------



## Pfalzyeti (15. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Der Bumble iss auch wieder nüchtern.
> 
> War super fett am SA, sollten wir demnächst auf jeden Fall wiederholen.
> 
> *



Ja, aber vorher gehts dann aufs bike!!


----------



## THBiker (15. August 2005)

Hi Leutz,

wie wär´s mit Freitag 21:00 in Deidesheim      ...ich kann Samstags nämlich net   ...

was gibt´s neues??


Hat zufällig jemand frei die Woche   ...außer mir


----------



## Pfalzyeti (15. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> 
> wie wär´s mit Freitag 21:00 in Deidesheim      ...ich kann Samstags nämlich net   ...
> 
> ...



Bin dabei! Kann Samstags auch net!  

Hab auch frei!!


----------



## strandi (15. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> 
> wie wär´s mit Freitag 21:00 in Deidesheim      ...ich kann Samstags nämlich net   ...
> 
> ...


würd ja gern...spendiert mir jemand n flugticket?


----------



## THBiker (15. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> würd ja gern...spendiert mir jemand n flugticket?




du bist doch jetzt Großverdiener   


komm lieber zum WuMa nochmal  ...der geht länger...abends meine ich


----------



## strandi (15. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> du bist doch jetzt Großverdiener
> 
> 
> komm lieber zum WuMa nochmal  ...der geht länger...abends meine ich


geht nicht   
hochzeit von meinem bruder und besuch in aalborg...blödes timing...
aber komm du mal hier her...du wirst nie wieder weg wollen


----------



## THBiker (15. August 2005)

Doppelpost   


ach was...was soll ich da oben....außer denFrauen ist dort alles flach!!   

Apropos...Mari, wie hat sich deine Sekretärin dir gegenüber heute verhalten     .......


----------



## THBiker (15. August 2005)

was´n los hier????????????????


----------



## han (15. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Doppelpost
> 
> 
> ach was...was soll ich da oben....außer denFrauen ist dort alles flach!!
> ...


hab gar nicht mehr gewusst, was ich ihr alles so gesagt habe.   
und wer von euch ist überhaupt auf das Thema gekommen???

@Bumble: sie hat dich ja nur noch Gina genannt und fand das mit deiner Stehzeitbezahlung beim P**no interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (15. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> hab gar nicht mehr gewusst, was ich ihr alles so gesagt habe.
> und wer von euch ist überhaupt auf das Thema gekommen???



Du Mari   ...du hast sie ja vorgestellt als die mit´n d T´s


----------



## han (15. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Du Mari   ...du hast sie ja vorgestellt als die mit´n d T´s


ups   darum hat die mich heute so schräg angeschaut


----------



## strandi (15. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> @Bumble: sie hat dich ja nur noch Gina genannt und fand das mit deiner Stehzeitbezahlung beim P**no interessant


  
also das bumble de dorfmatratz is weiss ich ja...aber diese geistigen ergüsse hatte ich leider net mitbekommen...


----------



## THBiker (15. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> also das bumble de dorfmatratz is weiss ich ja...aber diese geistigen ergüsse hatte ich leider net mitbekommen...



hast du  davon gar nix mitbekommen???


----------



## strandi (15. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hast du  davon gar nix mitbekommen???


nur am rande...also von der unterhaltung über die auswölbungen des t-shirts von maris sekretärin hab ich mitgekriegt...aber nix von bumbles ausführungen


----------



## THBiker (15. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> nur am rande...also von der unterhaltung über die auswölbungen des t-shirts von maris sekretärin hab ich mitgekriegt...aber nix von bumbles ausführungen



jojo....und dann war da noch die andere..Yvonne...glaub ich...oder war das wieder ne andere   

...und deine tolle special Freundin die sich so aufgeregt hat      

na zumindest ging nicht der ganze Abend an dir vorbei


----------



## strandi (15. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> jojo....und dann war da noch die andere..Yvonne...glaub ich...oder war das wieder ne andere
> 
> ...und deine tolle special Freundin die sich so aufgeregt hat
> 
> na zumindest ging nicht der ganze Abend an dir vorbei


hehe das lästermaul   is ja auch gemein von dir sowas zu sagen   
der abend ging net an mir vorbei...ich musste nur teilweise an anderen stellen lauschen


----------



## THBiker (15. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe das lästermaul   is ja auch gemein von dir sowas zu sagen
> der abend ging net an mir vorbei...ich musste nur teilweise an anderen stellen lauschen



ich bin nicht gemein...das war die Wahrheit   


wo hast du denn gelauscht??


----------



## Pfalzyeti (15. August 2005)

@TH

was issen eigentlich mit Sonntag? Wildbad??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (15. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin nicht gemein...das war die Wahrheit
> 
> 
> wo hast du denn gelauscht??


sag ich nicht


----------



## THBiker (15. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> @TH
> 
> was issen eigentlich mit Sonntag? Wildbad??




ja klar...ich fahr doch mit.....einarmig und rückwärts     

nee...noch kein Plan.....


----------



## Pfalzyeti (15. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ja klar...ich fahr doch mit.....einarmig und rückwärts



Warum nicht! Vielleicht wird dann Dein "Schorleglasständer" dann endlich mal wieder gerade


----------



## mtb_nico (15. August 2005)

Hi!
Ich wollte eventuell am Sonntag hin um zu zu schauen. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja so ein Auto voll.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## THBiker (15. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht! Vielleicht wird dann Dein "Schorleglasständer" dann endlich mal wieder gerade


----------



## strandi (15. August 2005)

mal wat anderes...wie siehts eigentlich aus mit der legalisierung der rinne? geht das voran? wenn ich aus dk zurückkomme muss das wieder alles in butter sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (15. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> mal wat anderes...wie siehts eigentlich aus mit der legalisierung der rinne? geht das voran? wenn ich aus dk zurückkomme muss das wieder alles in butter sein



hab ich auch am Sa-abend erzählt     

naja noch ist nix verloren


----------



## mtb_nico (15. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> mal wat anderes...wie siehts eigentlich aus mit der legalisierung der rinne? geht das voran? wenn ich aus dk zurückkomme muss das wieder alles in butter sein



Yeah,... bis dahin ist dann auch die Gondelbahn in DÜW fertig und der Bikepark hat schon 1 Jahr geöffnet...


----------



## strandi (15. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich auch am Sa-abend erzählt
> 
> naja noch ist nix verloren


ups   
nun ja...samstag war ein schöner abend   



			
				mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah,... bis dahin ist dann auch die Gondelbahn in DÜW fertig und der Bikepark hat schon 1 Jahr geöffnet...


hehe, so lange wollte ich eigentlich net hier bleiben


----------



## strandi (15. August 2005)

mal wieder videonachschub...gut das es dsl gibt   
Etwas von meinen finnischen Nachbarn 
Ganz kewle Sachen dabei...denke nächsten Sommer is n Roadtrip fällig...Schweden-> Finnland


----------



## Pfalzyeti (15. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Ich wollte eventuell am Sonntag hin um zu zu schauen. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja so ein Auto voll.
> Gruß!
> 
> nico



das machen wir gegen ende der Woche aus!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (15. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> mal wieder videonachschub...gut das es dsl gibt
> Etwas von meinen finnischen Nachbarn
> Ganz kewle Sachen dabei...denke nächsten Sommer is n Roadtrip fällig...Schweden-> Finnland



Geiles Video


----------



## strandi (15. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles Video


fandsch auch


----------



## THBiker (15. August 2005)

ganz schön ruhih hier  

was´n los???noch geschwächt vom WE.........Strandi ist bestimmt ausgelutscht


----------



## Pfalzyeti (16. August 2005)

Guten morgen!  

geschwächt ist hier glaub ich niemand mehr!  

Morgen abend steht eine Tour an! Wer interesse hat kann sich um 17.30 in Neustadt beim TÜV einfinden und mitradeln. Die Tour wird sich warscheinlich rund um die Kalmit abspielen. 

Änderung: die Zeit ändert sich nicht 17.30, sondern 16.30


----------



## THBiker (16. August 2005)

sooooooooooo Leute meine Rehaaaaaaaaa ist genehmigt....jetzt geht´s aufwärts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (16. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> sooooooooooo Leute meine Rehaaaaaaaaa ist genehmigt....jetzt geht´s aufwärts



Glückwunsch   

Dann kanns ja bald wieder los gehen


----------



## Bumble (16. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> @Bumble: sie hat dich ja nur noch Gina genannt und fand das mit deiner Stehzeitbezahlung beim P**no interessant



*Hui, da war doch was, kann mich so am Rande dran erinnern.      *


----------



## THBiker (16. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Hui, da war doch was, kann mich so am Rande dran erinnern.      *




du warst doch nicht etwa betrunken?????????


----------



## strandi (16. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> du warst doch nicht etwa betrunken?????????


war das überhaupt jemand von uns


----------



## THBiker (16. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> war das überhaupt jemand von uns


----------



## plastikengel (16. August 2005)

na ihr faulenzer???


----------



## THBiker (16. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> na ihr faulenzer???




WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## plastikengel (16. August 2005)

kuckkuck - wo seid ihr denn alle???


----------



## strandi (16. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> kuckkuck - wo seid ihr denn alle???


auf dem weg ins bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (16. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> kuckkuck - wo seid ihr denn alle???




hier!!


Strandi hat alle verscheucht


----------



## strandi (16. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hier!!
> 
> 
> Strandi hat alle verscheucht


loch im kopp    
ich war doch ganz brav


----------



## THBiker (16. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> loch im kopp
> ich war doch ganz brav



wer hat ein Loch im Kopf?????????????   

Dann mal G´N8 Strandiiiiiiiiiiiiii ....und schöne träume   ....und immer brav die Hände über der Decke lassen


----------



## strandi (16. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat ein Loch im Kopf?????????????
> 
> Dann mal G´N8 Strandiiiiiiiiiiiiii ....und schöne träume   ....und immer brav die Hände über der Decke lassen


  ich werds probieren   
n8


----------



## THBiker (17. August 2005)

na, hat´s geklappt


----------



## strandi (17. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> na, hat´s geklappt


sag ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (17. August 2005)

alles tod hier???????ß


es ist so ruhig :-(


----------



## strandi (17. August 2005)

jo, luft is raus anscheinend...
wobei sich grad die mädels recht rar machen in letzter zeit...
hecki? gummigedöns? bumble  ? wo seid ihr?


----------



## THBiker (17. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jo, luft is raus anscheinend...
> wobei sich grad die mädels recht rar machen in letzter zeit...
> hecki? gummigedöns? bumble  ? wo seid ihr?



Mari wurde bestimmt von seiner Sekretärin erschlagen!!   

Andreas...der ist jetzt verheiratet und darf nix mehr    

Hecki....hat dich verlassen

Gummigedöhns....hmmmmm vielleicht in´n Gulli gefallen...oder so   

Yeti.....bestimmt noch im Bett...ist ja´n Studi ;-)

naja.....und dem Rest ist´s hier eh zu niveaulos....versteh ich gar nicht    




Apropos niveaulos.....wer kommt denn alles am Freitag!???!??! Nach deidesheim...natürlich


----------



## strandi (17. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hecki....hat dich verlassen


    
ohne mir was davon zu sagen


----------



## han (17. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Mari wurde bestimmt von seiner Sekretärin erschlagen!!


ne, lebe noch..knapp davon gekommen....aber sie fährt am Wochenende nach Sylt und da kann sie mir nicht auf dem Fest begegnen


----------



## strandi (17. August 2005)

in der krusty-crew gibbet auch trialer:
Danish Eastcoast Trial  
ganz cooles video...auch n paar dänische perlen zu sehen   
aber zu jung für meinen geschmack...dürfte was fürn bumble sein


----------



## THBiker (17. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> ne, lebe noch..knapp davon gekommen....aber sie fährt am Wochenende nach Sylt und da kann sie mir nicht auf dem Fest begegnen


dann mußt du aber für Ersatz sorgen ;-)


Wie schaut´s aus....wer kommt morgen mit zur Weiherparty???????? Yeti????


----------



## Bumble (17. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ganz cooles video...auch n paar dänische perlen zu sehen
> aber zu jung für meinen geschmack...dürfte was fürn bumble sein



*Hui, da gugg ich doch gleich mal.  *


----------



## plastikengel (17. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jo, luft is raus anscheinend...
> wobei sich grad die mädels recht rar machen in letzter zeit...
> hecki? gummigedöns? bumble  ? wo seid ihr?



ich hab ne ausrede - ich muss arbeiten


----------



## Pfalzyeti (17. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> dann mußt du aber für Ersatz sorgen ;-)
> 
> 
> Wie schaut´s aus....wer kommt morgen mit zur Weiherparty???????? Yeti????



Schau mer mal!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (17. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mer mal!!!!!!!




und?? G´schaut???


----------



## Hecklerin23 (18. August 2005)

Moin Mädels,
wie schauts aus? Wochenende in Wildbad?
Armer Strandi, werden Dir Bericht erstatten   

Greetz


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Mädels,
> wie schauts aus? Wochenende in Wildbad?
> Armer Strandi, werden Dir Bericht erstatten
> 
> Greetz


da leg ich auch wert drauf...am besten mit ganz vielen fotos, aber net von den fahrern   
finds aber schön das du an mich denkst


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Mädels,
> wie schauts aus? Wochenende in Wildbad?
> Armer Strandi, werden Dir Bericht erstatten
> 
> Greetz


Also wenn es nicht regnet, was es aber laut Wetterbericht wohl tuen wird, werde ich dort sein. Allerdings nur Sonntag...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## bachmayeah (18. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Mädels,
> wie schauts aus? Wochenende in Wildbad?
> Armer Strandi, werden Dir Bericht erstatten
> 
> Greetz




sollst doch was schaffen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (18. August 2005)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> sollst doch was schaffen




Das war ja klar das Du Dich wieder nicht zurück halten kannst wenn es um den Aufruf "Hey Mädels" geht     
Wassn los, hast Du keine Aufgaben von Deinem Arbeitgeber oder schon wieder Urlaub?

Greetz


----------



## bachmayeah (18. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ja klar das Du Dich wieder nicht zurück halten kannst wenn es um den Aufruf "Hey Mädels" geht
> Wassn los, hast Du keine Aufgaben von Deinem Arbeitgeber oder schon wieder Urlaub?
> 
> Greetz




hmm keine ahnung wie das thema oder der aufruf war; hab irgendwas gesucht und gesehen dass du was geschriebselt hast und da musste ich einfach mal meinen senf abgeben. majo iss alle! hmm kacke jetzt bekomm ich hunger! 
hab aber keine ferien; und arbeiten tue ich so nebenbei..


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

wer ist denn der bachmayeah    

Tach erstmal     


Ich glaub kaum dass ich Sonntagfrüh schon nüchtern bin


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist denn der bachmayeah
> 
> Tach erstmal
> 
> ...


ich glaub der will uns unsere hecki ausspannen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub der will uns unsere hecki ausspannen




DIR mein lieber.....nur DIR


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> DIR mein lieber.....nur DIR


jetzt bin´s wieder nur ich gewesen


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt bin´s wieder nur ich gewesen




es war nie anders


----------



## plastikengel (18. August 2005)

@th willst du umziehn???


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> @th willst du umziehn???


nööö von wollen kann keine Rede sein   ...wird sich zeigen, was die Zukunft bring   

War ja jetzt auch´n Jahr hier


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nööö von wollen kann keine Rede sein   ...wird sich zeigen, was die Zukunft bring
> 
> War ja jetzt auch´n Jahr hier


jo...am besten wartest du noch ca 1,5 jahre damit wir uns grad so verpassen
wenn ich zurückkomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jo...am besten wartest du noch ca 1,5 jahre damit wir uns grad so verpassen
> wenn ich zurückkomme


wenn ich 1,5 Jahre aushalte, dann brauch ich auch net mehr weg   


...kannst dann meine Wohnung übernehmen


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich 1,5 Jahre aushalte, dann brauch ich auch net mehr weg
> 
> 
> ...kannst dann meine Wohnung übernehmen


also voraussichtlich würd ich wieder in wachenheim einziehen   
oder vielleicht doch an die bergstrasse


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

komm du nochmal hierher


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2005)

Sag mal, kann das sein das mich hier gerade alles ankotzt? Muss eigentlich TM lernen, aber habe so keinen Bock... Also verfalle ich hier lieber mal in ne Depression...


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, kann das sein das mich hier gerade alles ankotzt? Muss eigentlich TM lernen, aber habe so keinen Bock... Also verfalle ich hier lieber mal in ne Depression...




Hehe TM iss cool....war bei uns Exmatrikulations-Fach Nr1   

was macht ihr grad??

Habt ihr schon 4-Gelenke konstruiert und so...das macht Spaß...echt


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2005)

Habe dieses Semster TMII gehört. Da haben wir Balkenbiegung, Schub infolge von Querkraft, Schub infolge von Torsion und Energiemethoden gemacht.

TM geht eigentlich noch. Viel schlimmer finde ich HM...

nico


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Habe dieses Semster TMII gehört. Da haben wir Balkenbiegung, Schub infolge von Querkraft, Schub infolge von Torsion und Energiemethoden gemacht.
> 
> TM geht eigentlich noch. Viel schlimmer finde ich HM...
> 
> nico



Achja...TMII da wird´s 2- und 3dimensional  ....das andere kommt ja erst in Maschinenelemente...glaub ich..oder war´s mechanische Antriebe   

Ich find HM´s auch immer schlimm...vor allem bergauf   ...nee was´n HM???


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2005)

Höhere Mathematik...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (18. August 2005)

was macht ihr in HM?


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Höhere Mathematik...


wenn´s dich tröstet...mir is mathematik generell zu hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> was macht ihr in HM?


Rechnen auf der Dachterrasse..im 10. Stock    

damacht man doch die ganzen Laplace Transformationen und so´n Käs  ....hab´s seit dem nie mehr gebraucht   ...und deswegen wohl auch vergessen wie´s ging


----------



## Pfalzyeti (18. August 2005)

Das machen wir in SYT (Systemtheorie)


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> was macht ihr in HM?



Lieblingsthema aller Studenten: Taylorreihen... 
HMII ging eigentlich... rechnen im R^n und so nen Spass...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (18. August 2005)

Aber ich will jetzt davon nix wissen.
Ich hab Semesterferien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

und was sagt den lieben Studenten das??


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

auch interessant:

http://archiv.tu-chemnitz.de/pub/1998/0023/data/Kap4_1.htm

meine Beschäftigung


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Na Jungs...alle am lernen??

Im Tv kommt nur der Scheinheilige      :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## Pfalzyeti (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> auch interessant:
> 
> http://archiv.tu-chemnitz.de/pub/1998/0023/data/Kap4_1.htm
> 
> meine Beschäftigung




Mit dem kann ich eher was anfangen! Heißt bei uns GSE!

Nixxxxxxxxx! Lernen    
Semesterferien!!!     

@TH 
Sorry wird heut nix mit Weiher-Party
Sehen uns morgen in Deidesheim.


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem kann ich eher was anfangen! Heißt bei uns GSE!
> 
> Nixxxxxxxxx! Lernen
> Semesterferien!!!
> ...



wofür steht GSE?????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (18. August 2005)

GSE = Grundschaltungen der Elektronik

Halt Transistoren, Dioden, Operationsverstärker und so sachen.


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> GSE = Grundschaltungen der Elektronik
> 
> Halt Transistoren, Dioden, Operationsverstärker und so sachen.




axoooooooo........ja beschäftige mich grad mal wieder mit den ganzen Halbleiter-Bauelementen


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2005)

@THBiker: Das Bild was du gepostet hast ist ein Eisen/Kohlenstoffdiagramm.
Allerdings ist da schon alles eingetragen (langweilig). Ansonsten würde ich mal in den Raum stellen, an welcher Stelle Primär-, Sekundär- und Tertiärzementit ausgeschieden wird. Außerdem würden mich noch die Haltepunkte interessieren!  Das sind alles so Fragen über die sich ein Student freut und auch extrem motiviert wird, weiter zu studieren! 

Nachtrag: Wer kann mir denn verraten was bei 4,3 Ma-% C passiert?!


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> @THBiker: Das Bild was du gepostet hast ist ein Eisen/Kohlenstoffdiagramm.



das weiß ich auch noch ;-) ....


----------



## Pfalzyeti (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> axoooooooo........ja beschäftige mich grad mal wieder mit den ganzen Halbleiter-Bauelementen



Was machst Du mit Halbleitern?
Muss Dir schon extrem langweilig sein oder???????


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2005)

Boah, sagt mal, kann man hier in Deutschland nur nen Fernsehsender betreiben, wenn man sich verpflichtet rund um die Uhr nur Müll zu senden???

Ich glaube da setze ich mich doch noch mal an TM... 

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mjöllnir (18. August 2005)

Ihr habt glaub ich zu heiß geduscht!!!!!  

Bzw. langeweile --> TH   

Hab jetzt erst mal 7 Monate nix FH


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Was machst Du mit Halbleitern?
> Muss Dir schon extrem langweilig sein oder???????



Habsch 4 jahre lang bei Ifx gemacht....Prozessentwicklung und Fertigungs-Engineering   

und vielleicht ja bald wider was ähnliches ;-)


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

puh, grad zurück von ner kleinen "after-work-chillout-streetsession"   
war ganz kewl...geiles wetter und leichtbekleidete däninnen   
aber mein tretlager is wohl hinüber


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> puh, grad zurück von ner kleinen "after-work-chillout-streetsession"
> war ganz kewl...geiles wetter und leichtbekleidete däninnen
> aber mein tretlager is wohl hinüber



hmmm.....warum bei dir immer alle Teile verbiegen und kaputt gehen    .....hm...schon seltsam......   ...ich sag nüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüx


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm.....warum bei dir immer alle Teile verbiegen und kaputt gehen    .....hm...schon seltsam......   ...ich sag nüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüx


weil isch voll de hardcorefahrer bin   
hehe, ne is wirklich beim wallride kaputt gegangen als ich mich volle wucht
an die wand geschmissen hab


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> als ich mich volle wucht
> an die wand geschmissen hab




Macht man das soooooooo   ....... hmmm ok...


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2005)

Junge,... irgendwann lernst du es auch noch...
Dann kauf dir halt gleich was gescheites. Am Ende sparst du dann sogar noch Geld. Ach und bevor du jetzt wieder mit den DTSwiss Naben anfängst... hab gehört die Onyx werden garnicht direkt von DTSwiss gemacht, genau wie die Hügi. Also kannst du nicht sagen DTSwiss = madig, aber du kannst sagen Hügi = nicht schlecht...
Also,... am besten 3teilige BMX Stahlkurbel ans Wölfchen... 
Bin zur Zeit selbst übelst scharf auf sowas in der Art... Sage nur Hausmeister,... 
Aber ich bin so arm... 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Junge,... irgendwann lernst du es auch noch...
> Dann kauf dir halt gleich was gescheites. Am Ende sparst du dann sogar noch Geld. Ach und bevor du jetzt wieder mit den DTSwiss Naben anfängst... hab gehört die Onyx werden garnicht direkt von DTSwiss gemacht, genau wie die Hügi. Also kannst du nicht sagen DTSwiss = madig, aber du kannst sagen Hügi = nicht schlecht...
> Also,... am besten 3teilige BMX Stahlkurbel ans Wölfchen...
> Bin zur Zeit selbst übelst scharf auf sowas in der Art... Sage nur Hausmeister,...
> ...


jo, sone stahlkurbel wär kewl!   
aber ich bin auch so arm...bei den preisen hier...neulich in ner kneipe
sollte n long island icetea 25 eur kosten


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2005)

MMh,...
dann darfst du halt nicht soviel Geld für Schnapps verprassen.
Vielleicht solltest du öfters zum Pennerglück im Discounter greifen?  

nico


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> MMh,...
> dann darfst du halt nicht soviel Geld für Schnapps verprassen.
> Vielleicht solltest du öfters zum Pennerglück im Discounter greifen?
> 
> nico


banause...bei mir is der weg das ziel net umgekehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> banause...bei mir is der weg das ziel net umgekehrt



kannst ja importieren ;-)

aber du bekommst selbst bmx kurbeln kaputt


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> kannst ja importieren ;-)
> 
> aber du bekommst selbst bmx kurbeln kaputt


stimmt, 3 bislang    und damals wog ich unter 80kg


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> und damals wog ich unter 80kg




und das bei´nem 1,60m   ...das ist wahrlich schlank


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

hm, hatte grad mal die kurbel abgeschraubt...äusserlich kann ich nix erkennen...achse scheint noch ganz zu sein...aber normal is das auch net das ich die kurbel ohne abzieher runternehmen konnte


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> und das bei´nem 1,60m   ...das ist wahrlich schlank


hehe, vielleicht bräuchtest du sowas   mal   
rank und schlank bin ich


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, vielleicht bräuchtest du sowas   mal
> rank und schlank bin ich



wie meinen??


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wie meinen??


ne brille


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ne brille



axooooooooo.....nöööööööööö will dich gar net so scharf sehen   


Ey

das Gummigedöhns hat uns ALLE zu sich eigeladen.....kwel...da geh ma hin!!!   

findsch subbä


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> axooooooooo.....nöööööööööö will dich gar net so scharf sehen
> 
> 
> Ey
> ...


hehe, scharf seh ich auch ohne brille aus   
jau, alle mann ab zum gedöns...das wird ne gaudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (18. August 2005)

gibt auch kaffee und kuchen für euch weiber zum lästern und tratschen


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> gibt auch kaffee und kuchen für euch weiber zum lästern und tratschen


ich wär eher für frauen und caipi zu haben...aber das leben is ja kein wunschkonzert


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> gibt auch kaffee und kuchen für euch weiber zum lästern und tratschen




du wolltest doch sicherlich schreiben:

gibt auch Bier, Wein und Weiber zum ****** für Euch...und zwischendurch könnt ihr tratschen und lästern!!

Finde so hört sich das viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel besser an   

Oder??


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

Hey THBiker noch nicht im Bett?
Zähneputzen nicht vergessen und wie du schon gesagt hast abends Aronal oder meintest du abends A(ro)nal.


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> du wolltest doch sicherlich schreiben:
> 
> gibt auch Bier, Wein und Weiber zum ****** für Euch...und zwischendurch könnt ihr tratschen und lästern!!
> 
> ...


hinter den ***** versteckt sich bestimmt das wort unterhalten


----------



## plastikengel (18. August 2005)

mein eindruck kann mich ja täuschen, aber ich dachte das passt ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Hey THBiker noch nicht im Bett?
> Zähneputzen nicht vergessen und wie du schon gesagt hast abends Aronal oder meintest du abends A(ro)nal.



warum nicht auch morgens A(ro)nal.  ...wegen braunen Zähnen??????


@strandi
klar...was hast du gedacht...Kochrezepte austauschen!

@elmex
ich hab doch "frei" ;-)


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> mein eindruck kann mich ja täuschen, aber ich dachte das passt ganz gut



Du verkaufst doch das Focus Killerbee?!
Meine kleine Schwester sucht ein Bike in der Richtung.
Was wiegt das Rad?


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Du verkaufst doch das Focus Killerbee?!
> Meine kleine Schwester sucht ein Bike in der Richtung.
> Was wiegt das Rad?



lenk net ab


kommst eigentlich auch nach Deidesheim zum Haardt Riders Stammtisch???


wer kommt überhaupt alles??


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> lenk net ab
> 
> 
> kommst eigentlich auch nach Deidesheim zum Haardt Riders Stammtisch???
> ...



Wann und Wo?


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

hehe....treffpunkt steht hier im Fred....viel Spass beim suchen....

Uhrzeit....ich sag mal 21:00-21:30


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

so, de strandinator geht ma ins bett...guts nächtle...


----------



## bachmayeah (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub der will uns unsere hecki ausspannen



nope da muss ich passen...hecki soll mal bei ihrem freund bleiben... ,ne schatzi! 

...no comment...


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hehe....treffpunkt steht hier im Fred....viel Spass beim suchen....
> 
> Uhrzeit....ich sag mal 21:00-21:30



Klasse Trick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> so, de strandinator geht ma ins bett...guts nächtle...




und Hände über die decke    

G´N8


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Trick!!!!!!!!!!!




wieso Trick??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wieso Trick??



Den viel Spass beim suchen Trick.  
Ich verabschiede mich auch so langsam.
Hab noch Arbeit.


----------



## plastikengel (18. August 2005)

@ elmex genau weiß ich net wieviel das bike wiegt. ich finds leicht - hab keine mühe das die kellertreppe rauf und runter zu tragen   
aber schäätze mal so um die 11 oder 12  kg


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> nope da muss ich passen...hecki soll mal bei ihrem freund bleiben... ,ne schatzi!
> 
> ...no comment...


ob wir damit wohl geklärt haben wer heckis freund is


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> @ elmex genau weiß ich net wieviel das bike wiegt. ich finds leicht - hab keine mühe das die kellertreppe rauf und runter zu tragen
> aber schäätze mal so um die 11 oder 12  kg



Ich denke mal das Rad muss wirklich sehr leicht sein, denn die meisten Frauen habe schon Probleme sich selbst die Treppen rauf und runter zu schleppen.


----------



## plastikengel (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal das Rad muss wirklich sehr leicht sein, denn die meisten Frauen habe schon Probleme sich selbst die Treppen rauf und runter zu schleppen.



wat soll dat den bitte heißen???????????


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> wat soll dat den bitte heißen???????????


  unser zahnpflegefreund is ja ein richtiger charmeur


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ob wir damit wohl geklärt haben wer heckis freund is



hmmmmmmmmmm...unn nu Strandi...wen nimmst du jetzt???

Wo ist eigentlich Angii???  


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

@elmex
das war kein Trick
ich hab den Treffpunkt wirklich am Anfang gepostet...such mal...wenn net verrat ich´s morgen ,-)


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

ich glaub das gibt unser neues traumpaar

Gummigedöhns und Zahnreiniger     


na wir werden´s morgen sehen


----------



## Bumble (18. August 2005)

*Was`n hier schon wieder los ?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> wat soll dat den bitte heißen???????????



Die Antwort kam aber schnell!!!!!!!!!!
Die meisten Frauen habens nicht so mit Sport und Ehrgeiz etc.
Ich mache sehr viele unterschiedliche Sportarten und das auch oft, doch es gibt selten Frauen denen es nichts ausmacht mal zb. ein Bike in den Keller zu tragen. Die meisten lassen es sogar tun.


----------



## plastikengel (18. August 2005)

neeeee, lass mal. ich nehm zum zähneputzen lieber blend-a-med


----------



## strandi (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmmmm...unn nu Strandi...wen nimmst du jetzt???


wie geplant: ich bleib beim altbewährten     

zahnreiniger   geiler name...könnt mich grad wegschmeissen


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> neeeee, lass mal. ich nehm zum zähneputzen lieber blend-a-med



mensch gib ihm eine Chance.....der ist bestimmt gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz nett!! Und putzt dir auch dein Bike und so


----------



## plastikengel (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> doch es gibt selten Frauen denen es nichts ausmacht mal zb. ein Bike in den Keller zu tragen. Die meisten lassen es sogar tun.



ich hab keine andere wahl - da ist eben noch am meisten platz


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

stell dir mal die Kids vor Strandi:

die heißen dann Gummizähne oder so     oder Gummireiniger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (18. August 2005)

ihr seid gemein!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab keine andere wahl - da ist eben noch am meisten platz



Also ein Kompliment.  
Du nimst die Sachen selbst in die Hand.
So kannst du dich von den anderen Mädels (oder muss ich Frauen sagen? Wie alt bist du?) abheben.


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seid gemein!!!!!!!!1



Strandi du bist gemeint......du auch Bumble und Mari und Andreas....und und und


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> stell dir mal die Kids vor Strandi:
> 
> die heißen dann Gummizähne oder so     oder Gummireiniger...



Die Kids?  
Ich bin 3 Jahre älter als Strandi.  
Und ein THBiker hat sich nichteinmal getraut sein Geburtsjahr anzugeben.


----------



## plastikengel (18. August 2005)

jetzt schiebs bloß net auf andere!!!


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kids?
> Ich bin 3 Jahre älter als Strandi.
> Und ein THBiker hat sich nichteinmal getraut sein Geburtsjahr anzugeben.




das kennt hier jeder.....71    


@gummigedöhns

  wie???


----------



## plastikengel (18. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Und ein THBiker hat sich nichteinmal getraut sein Geburtsjahr anzugeben.



der feiert seinen 29. schon zum 5. mal


----------



## Elmex (18. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> das kennt hier jeder.....71
> 
> 
> @gummigedöhns
> ...



Darf man in dem Alter noch biken?
Jetzt weis ich auch warum du zur Zeit nicht fährst!
Die Knochen heilen im Alter langsamer


----------



## han (18. August 2005)

husch husch, ab ins Bett und schön das Licht aus machen.

nacht johnboy


----------



## THBiker (18. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> der feiert seinen 29. schon zum 5. mal



hey hab heiút kein geburtstag........  ...dauert noch´n bissl!!!

so ich geh ins bettchen...damit ich morgen früh fit bin....  


G´naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (18. August 2005)

gute idee - muss morgen arbeiten


----------



## mtb_nico (19. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> neeeee, lass mal. ich nehm zum zähneputzen lieber blend-a-med


Yeah,... ich auch, und zwar Classic...


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 3 Jahre älter als Strandi.


was soll das schon aussagen   
is auch nur ne zahl


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ob wir damit wohl geklärt haben wer heckis freund is




Höhö, das wird nicht verraten, aber nur zur allgemeinen Info, er ist nicht hier im Fred zu finden


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Höhö, das wird nicht verraten, aber nur zur allgemeinen Info, er ist nicht hier im Fred zu finden


sag doch mal   
hätte jetzt nach dem kommentar von bachmayeah wirklich gedacht das
er der glückliche sei


----------



## han (19. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Höhö, das wird nicht verraten, aber nur zur allgemeinen Info, er ist nicht hier im Fred zu finden


strandis Frau auch nicht


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> strandis Frau auch nicht


und das is auch besser so


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> und das is auch besser so



Who knows   Vielleicht hat sie sich ja bereits unter einem Pseudonym hier angemeldet   Obwohl das braucht sie noch nicht mal um Deine Beiträge zu lesen, uiuiui.
Warts ab, wenn Du das nächste mal nach Deutschland kommst steht sie mit einem Nudelholz am Flughafen um Dich zu empfangen


----------



## Speedbullit (19. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal das Rad muss wirklich sehr leicht sein, denn die meisten Frauen habe schon Probleme sich selbst die Treppen rauf und runter zu schleppen.



vor allem mit einer kiste bier unterm arm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Who knows   Vielleicht hat sie sich ja bereits unter einem Pseudonym hier angemeldet   Obwohl das braucht sie noch nicht mal um Deine Beiträge zu lesen, uiuiui.
> Warts ab, wenn Du das nächste mal nach Deutschland kommst steht sie mit einem Nudelholz am Flughafen um Dich zu empfangen


naja....also so schlimme dinge hab ich ja nun wirklich net geschrieben   
ausserdem weiss sie ja das dass alles net so ernst gemeint is und wie   ich sie hab


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. August 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem mit einer kiste bier unterm arm



Hö, wie seit ihr denn drauf   
Ich muss doch sagen, das soll mir mal einer von Euch vor machen, Rad auf der einen Seite und den VOLLEN Kasten Bier auf der anderen und dann ab in den 3. Stock. Wenn ihr das schafft dann schaffen wir Frauen das auch noch mit nem Schrubber unter dem einen Arm und dem Besen unter dem anderen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> naja....also so schlimme dinge hab ich ja nun wirklich net geschrieben
> ausserdem weiss sie ja das dass alles net so ernst gemeint is und wie   ich sie hab




Jaja, frei nach dem Motto, Appetit kann man/frau sich holen aber gegessen wird zu Hause


----------



## mtb_nico (19. August 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem mit einer kiste bier unterm arm


Der war gut...


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, frei nach dem Motto, Appetit kann man/frau sich holen aber gegessen wird zu Hause


hehe genau...man hab ich hunger


----------



## Pfalzyeti (19. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Der war gut...



Kommst Du heute abend nach Deidesheim    oder musst Du lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (19. August 2005)

Ach,... ihr habt se doch nicht mehr alle...

Ich geh jetzt Radel fahren. Hab gestern unter der Dusche beschlossen, dass der Kindergarten vorbei ist und wieder 3 GA Einheiten pro Woche eingelegt werden müssen. Werde ja noch ganz weich...

Also, ich geh jetzt mal die Kaffeemaschine in der Nähe vom Bismarckturm suchen...
Wohl bekomms...

nico

Nachtrag:


			
				Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst Du heute abend nach Deidesheim    oder musst Du lernen


Schau mer mal, aber ich denke wohl eher nicht...
Hab noch einiges in EFT zu tun...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ach,... ihr habt se doch nicht mehr alle...
> 
> Wo wir schon mal bei den dummen Sprüchen sind
> "Es wird nichts so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird!"
> ...


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Also in diesem Sinne frohes Schaffen




   was´n das?????


----------



## Pfalzyeti (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was´n das?????



Das is sowas wo man meistens früh aufstehen muss :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Das is sowas wo man meistens früh aufstehen muss :kotz:  :kotz:



üüüüüüiii      ....nee lass mal    


wann treffen wir uns heut Abend??

@Zahnreiniger
hast du den Treffüunkt ausfindig machen können


----------



## Pfalzyeti (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> üüüüüüiii      ....nee lass mal
> 
> 
> wann treffen wir uns heut Abend??
> ...



Bei gutem Wetter 21.30!!!!!!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Das is sowas wo man meistens früh aufstehen muss :kotz:  :kotz:



Und ab und zu mal die grauen Zellen aktivieren muss


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

Soooooooo meine Reha geht los!!!   

Stellt euch vor....die startet morgens um 7:30     ....mitten in der nacht    ....... wie soll man sich da entspannen   ...egal...wenn´s hilft   

@Hecki
...aber nicht alle

@Yeti
und bei schlechtem Wetter um 21:00   

Wer kommt denn noch alles außer:
Yeti, Mari, Gummigedöhns, Zahnreiniger, Nico  , Hecki  ....auf auf.....das letzte gute Weinfest in diesem Jahr...außer dem WuMa


----------



## Pfalzyeti (19. August 2005)

Wenns schlecht is gar net


----------



## bachmayeah (19. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ob wir damit wohl geklärt haben wer heckis freund is




ich weiß die lösung... ich gebs ja ungern zu aber heckis freund ist:

STORCHO    SCHERZ!!!

nee ich bins echt nicht... das weiterrätseln geht also weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (19. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> was soll das schon aussagen
> is auch nur ne zahl



Sicher war doch nur ein Spass.


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß die lösung... ich gebs ja ungern zu aber heckis freund ist:
> 
> STORCHO    SCHERZ!!!
> 
> nee ich bins echt nicht... das weiterrätseln geht also weiter!


sag doch mal


----------



## Elmex (19. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, frei nach dem Motto, Appetit kann man/frau sich holen aber gegessen wird zu Hause



Appetit kann sich die Fau holen, doch das Bier trinkt der Mann!


----------



## Elmex (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> üüüüüüiii      ....nee lass mal
> 
> 
> wann treffen wir uns heut Abend??
> ...



Heut abend ?????!!!!!!  
Wenn das wirklich so ist gib mir schnell bescheid.
Da ich noch mit meinem Sohn schwimmen gehe und demnächst den Rechner verlassen muss.
Wann und Wo genau?


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß die lösung... ich gebs ja ungern zu aber heckis freund ist:
> 
> STORCHO    SCHERZ!!!




Da hätte ich wirklich Mitleid mit Hecki    

...da müßte man sie wirklich davon überzeugen, dass Strandi´n ganz Lieber ist
...........oder............................................., Strandi lieber ißt    

immer diese Rechtschreibung


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Heut abend ?????!!!!!!
> Wenn das wirklich so ist gib mir schnell bescheid.
> Da ich noch mit meinem Sohn schwimmen gehe und demnächst den Rechner verlassen muss.
> Wann und Wo genau?



21:30 am Brunnen am Marktplatz...dort i.d. Nähe vom männlichen Geißbock...oder noch besser unter der Europa-Flagge.....ja das ist gut...

also für alle:

21:30 unter der EUROPA-FLAGGE


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Appetit kann sich die Fau holen, doch das Bier trinkt der Mann!



Pah, das glaubst auch nur Du   
Wohl eher so, Männer tragen den vollen Kasten nach oben, die Frau trinkt mit und den leeren Kasten bringen die Männer wieder weg


----------



## bachmayeah (19. August 2005)

@ strandi: mal   

Ich denke sie wird sich aus dem Angebot schon was feines rausgesucht haben!


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> @ strandi: mal
> 
> Ich denke sie wird sich aus dem Angebot schon was feines rausgesucht haben!


hey kommt jetzt eigentlich auch jemand von der anderen Seite des Rheins????   
wär doch mal was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. August 2005)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> @ strandi: mal
> 
> Ich denke sie wird sich aus dem Angebot schon was feines rausgesucht haben!




 Ohne Worte


----------



## Elmex (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> 21:30 am Brunnen am Marktplatz...dort i.d. Nähe vom männlichen Geißbock...oder noch besser unter der Europa-Flagge.....ja das ist gut...
> 
> also für alle:
> 
> 21:30 unter der EUROPA-FLAGGE



Ich nehme an in Deidesheim?!
Kannst du mir deine Tel.Nr. geben falls sich noch etwas ändert?
Kannst sie mir per E-Mail schicken wenn du sie nicht hier schreiben möchtest.
Doch ich glaube hier kennt dich sowieso jeder.  
[email protected]


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme an in Deidesheim?!
> Kannst du mir deine Tel.Nr. geben falls sich noch etwas ändert?
> Kannst sie mir per E-Mail schicken wenn du sie nicht hier schreiben möchtest.
> Doch ich glaube hier kennt dich sowieso jeder.
> [email protected]




Neeeeeeeeeeeee in BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄRliiiiiiiiiiin       am Reichstag  ....kannst ja mal gucken ob du uns dort findest  

Nr habsch dir geschickt  

Nee hier kennt mich nicht jeder....glaubsch   


so ich geh jetzt auf die Rolle....Speckbekämpfung


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> @ strandi: mal
> 
> Ich denke sie wird sich aus dem Angebot schon was feines rausgesucht haben!


würd für sie sprechen   
bin ich aber auch von überzeugt


----------



## Elmex (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Neeeeeeeeeeeee in BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄRliiiiiiiiiiin       am Reichstag  ....kannst ja mal gucken ob du uns dort findest
> 
> Nr habsch dir geschickt
> 
> ...



Ich nehme an ohne Rad und wir peitschen uns ein paar Drinks ins Hirn?!  
Oder habt ihr alle schöne Lichter, Schutzbleche und Ständer am Rad, damit wir eine Fackelfahrt machen.  
Ich sollte wohl nicht so viele Sprüche machen, da eure bikes meines sehr sehr sehr sehr blass aussehen lassen.


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sollte wohl nicht so viele Sprüche machen, da eure bikes meines sehr sehr sehr sehr blass aussehen lassen.


es kommt nicht unbedingt auf das bike an   
wenn der bauer net schwimmen kann liegt´s ja auch net an der badehose   
also kopf hoch   
apropos baden usw...hier is geiles wetter...werd wohl morgen an den strand gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (19. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> es kommt nicht unbedingt auf das bike an
> wenn der bauer net schwimmen kann liegt´s ja auch net an der badehose
> also kopf hoch
> apropos baden usw...hier is geiles wetter...werd wohl morgen an den strand gehen



Bist zu beneiden!
Gut dass du schwimmen sagst ich muss mich beeilen mein Sohn wartet schon bald und ich komme noch vor dir ins Wasser.


----------



## bachmayeah (19. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Worte


hmm.. was lous? augen verdehen und dann nichts sagen iss ja voll dohoof...
hab doch hoffentlich nichts falsches gesagt, oder haste wass falsch aufgefasst?


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme an ohne Rad und wir peitschen uns ein paar Drinks ins Hirn?!
> Oder habt ihr alle schöne Lichter, Schutzbleche und Ständer am Rad, damit wir eine Fackelfahrt machen.
> Ich sollte wohl nicht so viele Sprüche machen, da eure bikes meines sehr sehr sehr sehr blass aussehen lassen.




nachdem ich nüchtern noch net mal radeln kann, laß ich das lieber betrunken   

Lichter, Schutzbleche ....hab ich eh net......Ständer  ....tse....was geht dich das an   

So...rolle ist überstanden....jetzt geht´s in Studio....bissl was für´s Ärmchen tun


----------



## Speedbullit (19. August 2005)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> nee ich bins echt nicht... das weiterrätseln geht also weiter!



aus sicherer quelle kann ich bestätigen, dass bachmayeah nicht der gesuchte ist.


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> aus sicherer quelle kann ich bestätigen, dass bachmayeah nicht der gesuchte ist.



du machst dich verdächtig


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. August 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> aus sicherer quelle kann ich bestätigen, dass bachmayeah nicht der gesuchte ist.




EY, na warte, jetzt führt das zu neuen Vermutungen. Ich muss morgen mal mit Deiner Holden quatschen


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> EY, na warte, jetzt führt das zu neuen Vermutungen. Ich muss morgen mal mit Deiner Holden quatschen


lüfte doch einfach das geheimnis...dann hört das spekulieren auf   
einfach mal n foto in den fred stellen


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss morgen mal mit Deiner Holden quatschen




die kenn ich doch   ....also speedy auch wieder aus´m rennen   

vielleicht ist´s ja einer der hier nix geschrieben hat   ...

Kelme   

Miro  

....wer weiß....stille Wasser sind tief   

BYe


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> lüfte doch einfach das geheimnis...dann hört das spekulieren auf
> einfach mal n foto in den fred stellen



Sag mal nimmt Dein Hirn langsam die Smörebröd Konsistenz an oder seit ihr auf einmal scharf auf Männers.   Sonst gehts noch


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Kelme
> 
> Miro


  
vielleicht ja auch der zahnreiniger    



			
				Hecki schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal nimmt Dein Hirn langsam die Smörebröd Konsistenz an oder seit ihr auf einmal scharf auf Männers.  Sonst gehts noch


neeee, wir sind nur an deinem leben interessiert   
ausserdem müssen wir doch wissen auf was für einen typ mann du stehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (19. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht ja auch der zahnreiniger
> 
> 
> neeee, wir sind nur an deinem leben interessiert
> ausserdem müssen wir doch wissen auf was für einen typ mann du stehst



geilo... ich finds lustig...ja das würde cih aber auch gern wissen auf was fürn typ mann du stehst


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht ja auch der zahnreiniger
> 
> 
> neeee, wir sind nur an deinem leben interessiert
> ausserdem müssen wir doch wissen auf was für einen typ mann du stehst




Auf den hier


----------



## bachmayeah (19. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf den hier


nicht lieber HE-MAN?

KÄPTN FJUDSCHA  iss doch out!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. August 2005)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> nicht lieber HE-MAN?
> 
> KÄPTN FJUDSCHA  iss doch out!




Tja, ist halt meine Generation.  Damals war er mein Hero. Mit H-Man und Castle Grayskull konnte ich nicht soviel anfangen obwohl ich BeastMan cool fand


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf den hier


ich find die ähnlichkeit zu mir is net von der hand zu weisen


----------



## mtb_nico (19. August 2005)

So,... bin bäääck vom Radel fahren...
Ach, und in der Nähe vom Bismarckturm liegt ja tatsächlich ne Kaffeemaschine... 

Ach, und besser Captain Future als Marshall Bravestar... oder noch schlimmer,... die Turtles...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. August 2005)

Ach, und besser Captain Future als Marshall Bravestar... oder noch schlimmer,... die Turtles...[/QUOTE]


Oder der hier   
War bei den Mädels in meiner Schulklasse sehr beliebt  :kotz:


----------



## bachmayeah (19. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> So,... bin bäääck vom Radel fahren...
> Ach, und in der Nähe vom Bismarckturm liegt ja tatsächlich ne Kaffeemaschine...
> 
> Ach, und besser Captain Future als Marshall Bravestar... oder noch schlimmer,... die Turtles...




hey wassen gegen die Turtles einzuwänden?

hab da immer bei dem Lied mitgesungen: *SUPER HERO NINJA TURTLES*

@ hecki...ja Captain Future...zu deiner Zeit damals war die Zukunft auch schon mal besser! Captain Future hätte heute keine Chance mehr so ohne Rente und co.


----------



## mtb_nico (19. August 2005)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> hey wassen gegen die Turtles einzuwänden?


Naja, aber in die Kiste willste mit denen ja wohl nicht, oder?

Ach, bei uns in der Grundschule war bei den Mädels der hier super beliebt...






Naja, damals hatte er aber auch glaube ich noch kein Alkoholproblem, was so mancher hier anscheinend auch irgendwann haben wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

so, feierabend   
sehen uns später wenn ich wieder zuhause bin


----------



## bachmayeah (19. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, aber in die Kiste willste mit denen ja wohl nicht, oder?
> 
> Ach, bei uns in der Grundschule war bei den Mädels der hier super beliebt...
> 
> ...




I´ve been lookin´for freedom...   

nee es geht och ohne Alk...


----------



## mtb_nico (19. August 2005)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> I´ve been lookin´for freedom...
> 
> nee es geht och ohne Alk...



Oha!
Schaut mal was ich auf der Original David Hasselhoff Site gefunden habe... 
-> http://www.david-hasselhoff.com/downloads/lookingforfreedom_sample.mp3

nico


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

Hey Leutz,

ich glaub´s ja wohl net.....jetzt fänhgt´s doch tatsächlich an zu regnen      ....aber schaut net so schlim auf, als ob´s den ganzen Abend regnet   


also...keine Ausreden


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

hab grad beschlossen meinen nächsten urlaub auf teneriffa zu verbringen...
http://mtb.dk/gallery/album69
aber ich sehe ein das da ein fully sinn macht


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh hier regnets grad wie sau    


naja noch 1,5 Stunden Zeit!!

Was´n los Leutz???


@strandi
das wäre mal´n geiler Trip...nächstes Teneriffa!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (19. August 2005)

guuuuuunaaaaaaaaabnd

na wie schauts aus???


----------



## mtb_nico (19. August 2005)

Also ich bleibe heute zu hause... Das könnt ihr aber singen. Dafür kann ich dann morgen wieder früh raus zum Radel fahren. 

Sag mal kennt von euch noch einer irgendwas grobes im PW außer der Wolfsschanze?
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Pfalzyeti (19. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> guuuuuunaaaaaaaaabnd
> 
> na wie schauts aus???



Scheiß Wetter!!!! Wir bräuchten einen Fahrer!!!!

Wann holst Du uns ab????


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

seit wann ist Wolfsschanze grob   

hmmm....Steigerung wären die Winebeat Drops.....oder Battenberg Kanten  



also ich hab fest vor zu gehen!! Und du gummigedöhns?? Was´n mit´m rest??...Wird shcon wieder aufhören zu regnen


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Scheiß Wetter!!!! Wir bräuchten einen Fahrer!!!!
> 
> Wann holst Du uns ab????




gute Idee......und wenn´s zu arg regnet geh ma zu mir und saufen weiter    ...oder noch besser i.d. Grotte!

Gummigedöhns
würdest du das machen???? Uns abholen


----------



## plastikengel (19. August 2005)




----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

>



och nu komm.....mach halt ma!!


Büüüüüüüüüütteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Elmex (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> gute Idee......und wenn´s zu arg regnet geh ma zu mir und saufen weiter    ...oder noch besser i.d. Grotte!
> 
> Gummigedöhns
> würdest du das machen???? Uns abholen



Jo HTBiker alles klar?
Bin gerade nach hause gekommen und das Wetter ist wie du siehst *******.  
Was steht an?


----------



## mtb_nico (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> seit wann ist Wolfsschanze grob
> 
> hmmm....Steigerung wären die Winebeat Drops.....oder Battenberg Kanten


Battenberg soll total zugewuchert sein. Denke da bringts erst was wieder im Spätherbst/Winter, wenn man nicht vorher 100 Jahre mähen will...


----------



## han (19. August 2005)

meine Frauen haben grad Sand in den Kopf gesteck und schmollen.. die wollen net und ich dann auch nicht   
Aber morgen solls ja schöner werden *daumenuff*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Jo HTBiker alles klar?
> Bin gerade nach hause gekommen und das Wetter ist wie du siehst *******.
> Was steht an?




na deidesheim steht an 

zur not geh ma in die Grotte....da regnets net


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> meine Frauen haben grad Sand in den Kopf gesteck und schmollen.. die wollen net und ich dann auch nicht
> Aber morgen solls ja schöner werden *daumenuff*



deine Frauen...wieviel denn???   

morgen kann ich net....

och man....wer kommt heut jetzt mit??


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bleibe heute zu hause... Das könnt ihr aber singen. Dafür kann ich dann morgen wieder früh raus zum Radel fahren.
> 
> Sag mal kennt von euch noch einer irgendwas grobes im PW außer der Wolfsschanze?
> Gruß!
> ...


wennste lust hast n büschen zu schaufeln hätte ich was...
wenn du von leistadt diesen forstweg zur linde hochradelst, gibbet da ne stelle
fürn dickes roadgap...musst halt nur n kleinen kicker bauen


----------



## plastikengel (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> och nu komm.....mach halt ma!!
> 
> 
> Büüüüüüüüüütteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee




isch kann doch eh net sooo lang!!!!!!!  - muss doch morgen früh aufstehen und arbeiten   
morgen wieder


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> isch kann doch eh net sooo lang!!!!!!!  - muss doch morgen früh aufstehen und arbeiten
> morgen wieder



müssen ja nur trocken hinkommmen....zurück dann Taxi...odda so


----------



## Pfalzyeti (19. August 2005)

Also treffen in der Grotte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Also treffen in der Grotte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



kommst du 100%???


----------



## han (19. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bleibe heute zu hause... Das könnt ihr aber singen. Dafür kann ich dann morgen wieder früh raus zum Radel fahren.
> 
> Sag mal kennt von euch noch einer irgendwas grobes im PW außer der Wolfsschanze?
> Gruß!
> ...


wie TH schon sagte. wein beat drop. durch die beinde Bäume durch


----------



## Elmex (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> müssen ja nur trocken hinkommmen....zurück dann Taxi...odda so



Ich muss sowieso mit dem Auto fahren (komme von Ludwigshafen  ) und könnte mich in Richtung "fahren" erbarmen und ein paar Leuts mitnehmen.  
Doch wenn keiner Lust hat komme ich natürlich auch nicht gedüst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss sowieso mit dem Auto fahren (komme von Ludwigshafen  ) und könnte mich in Richtung "fahren" erbarmen und ein paar Leuts mitnehmen.
> Doch wenn keiner Lust hat komme ich natürlich auch nicht gedüst.




doch ich


----------



## Pfalzyeti (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> kommst du 100%???



Ich werd 20.45 abgeholt!!!!

Dort isses wenigstens trocken.

Aber sorry Auto is schon voll


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

elmex nimmst mich mit??


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> wie TH schon sagte. wein beat drop. durch die beinde Bäume durch


yeah, oder der kelterdrop


----------



## Elmex (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> doch ich



Ort, Staße, Hausnummer, Familenname und Uhrzeit?
Wenn der Yeti kommt sind wir schon 3.
Kannst auch wieder eine E-Mail schicken


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

hab dir email geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hab dir email geschickt



Ist noch nichts da!
[email protected]


----------



## Pfalzyeti (19. August 2005)

Was issen mit dem Gummimoped???


----------



## Elmex (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hab dir email geschickt



Immer noch nicht!


----------



## Elmex (19. August 2005)

Du lebe noch?


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Ist noch nichts da!
> [email protected]


jetzt


hat´s mir selbst geschicjkt


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt
> 
> 
> hat´s mir selbst geschicjkt


schon voll


----------



## Elmex (19. August 2005)

Ist angekommen.  
Könnte aber ein bisschen später werden so ca. 15 min.
Denn wie gesagt bin von LU und muss erst noch den Weg suchen und ausdrucken.
OK?!


----------



## Elmex (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt
> 
> 
> hat´s mir selbst geschicjkt



Selbst geschickt?!

Mann bist du egoistisch


----------



## Pfalzyeti (19. August 2005)

Also ich bin dann jetzt offline!

@strandi

Schade dass Du desmal net dabei bist!

@TH und Aronal

Bis später!

Melde Dich hast ja meine Nummer


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

regnet net mehr    

im gegenteil...schönster Sonnenunterganng   ...auf Mari..mach und komm!


Yeti...ich meld mich per handy...könnten uns dann doch an der Flagge treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Ist angekommen.
> Könnte aber ein bisschen später werden so ca. 15 min.
> Denn wie gesagt bin von LU und muss erst noch den Weg suchen und ausdrucken.
> OK?!




ok....bis schbääda


----------



## Elmex (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ok....bis schbääda


Servus


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi
> 
> Schade dass Du desmal net dabei bist!


jo, findsch auch   
naja, morgen steigt hier ne dicke sause inner city   
und wartet mal ab...wenn ich erstmal wieder in de palz bin werdet ihr euch
noch so manches mal wünschen ich wär in dk geblieben


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jo, findsch auch
> naja, morgen steigt hier ne dicke sause inner city
> und wartet mal ab...wenn ich erstmal wieder in de palz bin werdet ihr euch
> noch so manches mal wünschen ich wär in dk geblieben


das tue ich jetzt schon      ...ich weiß wie das immer endet...sag nur Weiher...Wachenheim..Wuma...um einige Highlights aufzuzählen


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> das tue ich jetzt schon      ...ich weiß wie das immer endet...sag nur Weiher...Wachenheim..Wuma...um einige Highlights aufzuzählen


hehe, unserer leber tut´s auf jeden fall ganz gut wenn wir net zu oft zusammen losziehen   
aber wo wir grad bei losziehen sind...komm doch ma mit bumbes und nico vorbeigecruist bei mir! hab auch schon ne karaokebar gefunden


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, unserer leber tut´s auf jeden fall ganz gut wenn wir net zu oft zusammen losziehen




und deiner Beziehung auch


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> und deiner Beziehung auch


    
da könnt was wahres dran sein   
aber ob der das sooo gut tut das ich in dk bin   
we will see


----------



## han (19. August 2005)

OK, wir kommen doch noch   
was is mit gummigedönst


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> OK, wir kommen doch noch
> was is mit gummigedönst



cooooooooooool ....bring auch noch ne Freundin mit!

Strandi...du kennst sie...die große Blonde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> cooooooooooool ....bring auch noch ne Freundin mit!
> 
> Strandi...du kennst sie...die große Blonde


   
wat fürne grosse blonde? kenn nur eine blonde von mari...die is zwar net gross aber hat was grosses


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wat fürne grosse blonde? kenn nur eine blonde von mari...die is zwar net gross aber hat was grosses


die haben wir letztes Jahr auch in Deidesheim getroffen....weißt net mehr....


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> die haben wir letztes Jahr auch in Deidesheim getroffen....weißt net mehr....


axo, hmmm...die fand ich net so toll


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> axo, hmmm...die fand ich net so toll


nee ich auch net....aber die hat Freundinnen     ...aber nett ist sie schon


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nee ich auch net....aber die hat Freundinnen     ...aber nett ist sie schon


naja, aber in deidesheim gibbet genug auswahl   
weisst ja...schnecken-checken


----------



## THBiker (19. August 2005)

jo klaaaaaaar ...aber wenn sie schon einige kennt erspart mir das die Arbeit      

so müßt bald losgehen.....Zahnreiniger holt mich ja ab  

Proooooooooost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> jo klaaaaaaar ...aber wenn sie schon einige kennt erspart mir das die Arbeit
> 
> so müßt bald losgehen.....Zahnreiniger holt mich ja ab
> 
> Proooooooooost


viel spass 
ich muss kraft sparen für morgen   
schönen gruss an zahnstein...kannst ja ma berichten was er für ne frisur hat...am besten wär ja n bürstenhaarschnitt


----------



## mtb_nico (19. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> wie TH schon sagte. wein beat drop. durch die beinde Bäume durch


MMh,.. gibts da ein paar Details von? Also ungefähre Höhe und geht das Ganze ins Flat.



			
				strandi schrieb:
			
		

> yeah, oder der kelterdrop


Das was Strandi hier gepostet hat, ist garnicht so mein Ding... Und der wundert sich warum ihm die Knochen weh tuen...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## strandi (19. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> MMh,.. gibts da ein paar Details von? Also ungefähre Höhe und geht das Ganze ins Flat.
> 
> 
> Das was Strandi hier gepostet hat, ist garnicht so mein Ding... Und der wundert sich warum ihm die Knochen weh tuen...
> ...


der winebeatdrop is ca. 1.70m hoch und geht in nen leichten hang...
tja, die knochen...mein fuss tut schon wieder weh wie sau...wird wohl nix mit rocken morgen


----------



## Bumble (20. August 2005)

*Und Jungs und Mädels , wie wars in Deideshome ???

Hat Aronal den Gummiengel gerockt ???

Was ist sonst no0ch so passiert ???

Ich bitte um Infos    *


----------



## han (20. August 2005)

TH und PYeti waren sehr voll.. Elmex und ich dafür total nüchtern. Es gab keinen vollb***ige Kollegin... plastikschüssel war nicht da   und Hecklerin?!?!??!

gruß 
muss jetzt ins bett


----------



## Elmex (20. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> TH und PYeti waren sehr voll.. Elmex und ich dafür total nüchtern. Es gab keinen vollb***ige Kollegin... plastikschüssel war nicht da   und Hecklerin?!?!??!
> 
> gruß
> muss jetzt ins bett



Ab ins Bett jetzt wirds aber Zeit


----------



## Elmex (20. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> viel spass
> ich muss kraft sparen für morgen
> schönen gruss an zahnstein...kannst ja ma berichten was er für ne frisur hat...am besten wär ja n bürstenhaarschnitt



strandi wollte wissen wie meine Frisur ist.      
Ein Bürstenhaarschnitt ist es schonmal nicht


----------



## han (20. August 2005)

eher das gegenteil vom Patrick


----------



## Pfalzyeti (20. August 2005)

Ich hab doch gar nix getrunken!!!!!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (20. August 2005)

Sagt mal Leute,.. wann bekommen wir das denn mal gebacken nach DÜW in die Karaokebar zu gehen? Miss Saigon...
War das letzte mal wirklich sehr witzig! 

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (20. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal Leute,.. wann bekommen wir das denn mal gebacken nach DÜW in die Karaokebar zu gehen? Miss Saigon...
> War das letzte mal wirklich sehr witzig!
> 
> nico


jau, würd sagen spätestens wenn ich das nächste mal da bin   
caipi mit 10cl pitu für 4,50 euro


----------



## Elmex (20. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab doch gar nix getrunken!!!!!!!



Moin du nichtstrinker.
Wie kann ich hier eigentlich Bilder hochladen?


----------



## THBiker (20. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab doch gar nix getrunken!!!!!!!




was habt ihr mit meinem Wohnzimmer anerichtet ihr ÄÄÄÄ.....       


@Strandi
eigentlich hat der Gebißputzer gar kein Haarschnitt.....schaut ungefähr so aus wie Mari in´n paar Jahren auch aussehen wird   

@MAri
ich war net voll   oddäääääääää......haben wir uns schon wieder daneben benommen...nööö....hab mich nett mit deiner Physiotherapeutin unterhalten....jawohl  


so....muss zum Essen


----------



## mtb_nico (20. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Moin du nichtstrinker.
> Wie kann ich hier eigentlich Bilder hochladen?


Entweder übers Fotoalbum (Link ganz oben neben Biketests) oder direkt beim schreiben des posts. Allerdings sind da die Bilder in ihrer Größe beschränkt. Ich glaube 600x400 und 60kb.
Nimm lieber die Funtkion des Fotoalbums. Ist eigentlich selbsterklärend.
Dann nur noch den Link zu den Fotos mit 
	
	



```
[img][/img]
```
 einklammern und posten.
Schon sehen wir den Schpass...

nico


----------



## Elmex (20. August 2005)

Da ihr alle nicht so gut über meine Rock Shox gesprochen habt  , habe ich "schon" ersatz  
Wieder ein Schnäpchen!  
Marzocchi Bomber Wedge mit 130mm  
Was gibt es zu der zu sagen?Hoffentlich besseres wie zur RS Psylo.


----------



## strandi (20. August 2005)

argh, kann mal einer dafür sorgen das die schmerzen in meinem fuss weggehen...wollte doch radln gehen   
mach mir langsam sorgen...stechender schmerz im knöchel


----------



## Elmex (20. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder übers Fotoalbum (Link ganz oben neben Biketests) oder direkt beim schreiben des posts. Allerdings sind da die Bilder in ihrer Größe beschränkt. Ich glaube 600x400 und 60kb.
> Nimm lieber die Funtkion des Fotoalbums. Ist eigentlich selbsterklärend.
> Dann nur noch den Link zu den Fotos mit
> 
> ...



DANKE


----------



## Pfalzyeti (20. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was habt ihr mit meinem Wohnzimmer anerichtet ihr ÄÄÄÄ.....
> 
> 
> @Strandi
> ...



Sorry des war net meine Schuld. Ich habs versucht wieder zu richten!

Gib mir mal die Handy-Nr von der Dings.. Ich weiß nimmer wie sie heißt. Die hat noch mein Autoschlüssel.


----------



## Elmex (20. August 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (20. August 2005)

Schaut mal im Bikemarkt verkauft ein Frankenstein sein Kona.(steht frisch drin, das blaue). Sieht auch ganz geil aus.
Wäre das etwas für mich!?


----------



## han (20. August 2005)

guggst 

Scott


----------



## mtb_nico (20. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> guggst
> 
> Scott


Also ich kann von den Scott-Eingelenkern nur abraten... Hab davon schon zuviele brechen sehen...

nico


----------



## Pfalzyeti (20. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut mal im Bikemarkt verkauft ein Frankenstein sein Kona.(steht frisch drin, das blaue). Sieht auch ganz geil aus.
> Wäre das etwas für mich!?



Den Rahmen meinte ich gestern


----------



## THBiker (20. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry des war net meine Schuld. Ich habs versucht wieder zu richten!
> 
> Gib mir mal die Handy-Nr von der Dings.. Ich weiß nimmer wie sie heißt. Die hat noch mein Autoschlüssel.




hmmmmmmmmmmmm...wessen Schuld dann    waren ja nur 2 da   .....mich hat nur die kaputte Tapete geärgert   

Ach dein Autoschlüssel hat sie    ....da sollt ich dich nochn bissl zappeln lassen   ...deswegen hast du die ganze Zeit versucht mich zu erreichen   ...hatte aber kein Bock zu tel....war bei meinen Eltern  

@elmex
wird doch langsam.....
schau dir mal die ganzen Online Shops durch, die hauen jetzt doch alles raus


----------



## strandi (20. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmmmmmm...wessen Schuld dann    waren ja nur 2 da   .....mich hat nur die kaputte Tapete geärgert


    
kaputte tapete   was habt ihr denn da veranstaltet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (20. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> kaputte tapete   was habt ihr denn da veranstaltet




keine Ahnung was die beiden da auf meinem Sofa gemacht haben   ...zumindest haben sie´s zerlegt und dabei wohl die Tapete etwas zerkratzt   .....

...ich hab ja nix mehr mitbekommen


----------



## Bumble (20. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Den Rahmen meinte ich gestern



*Iss wieder genau der gleiche Rahmen wie die eingangs erwähnten Poison oder CMP.*


----------



## Bumble (20. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jau, würd sagen spätestens wenn ich das nächste mal da bin
> caipi mit 10cl pitu für 4,50 euro




*Oh ja stimmt, das wollten wir ja auch noch machen.   

Könnte wieder skandalös werden.   *


----------



## strandi (20. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> keine Ahnung was die beiden da auf meinem Sofa gemacht haben   ...zumindest haben sie´s zerlegt und dabei wohl die Tapete etwas zerkratzt   .....
> 
> ...ich hab ja nix mehr mitbekommen


  
der zahnreiniger und der yeti auf deinem sofa


----------



## plastikengel (20. August 2005)

hallöchen

was habt ihr da nur wieder alle angestellt, die da gestern in deism waren...     

wer ist denn heut so alles dort???


----------



## han (20. August 2005)

ich


----------



## Bumble (20. August 2005)

*ich leider nicht, aber wir feiern hier ne Hofparty, da werd ich mich mal wieder so richtig besaufen und daneben benehmen.    *


----------



## strandi (20. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *ich leider nicht, aber wir feiern hier ne Hofparty, da werd ich mich mal wieder so richtig besaufen und daneben benehmen.    *


das is ja nix neues   
ich werd heute inne city gehen mit n paar leuten


----------



## freeriderbtal (20. August 2005)

so, werde mich jetzt auchmal in das thema einbringen, bin zwar nur halb invalide, aber  saufen geht noch ganz gut!!!
gruß maßi


----------



## THBiker (20. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> der zahnreiniger und der yeti auf deinem sofa




nee der Yeti und die große Blonde    


ich geh heut leider nicht nach D-heim....bin auf´m Geburtstag eingeladen!! es sei denn der ist net so der hit...dann komm ich doch!!

Mari, was bringst heut für Mädels mit???? Lohnt sich´s kommen  


freeriderbtal...willkommen im Club   ....was geht bei euch??

@Hecki....der mari hatte gestern sogar Halluzination...er hat dich in Deidesheim gesehen    .....dein Geist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderbtal (20. August 2005)

momentan geht bei uns nicht so viel.ich werde heute abend mal ne kleine zechtour machen.
morgen mal schaun was das wetter bringt, dann werden wir mal unseren arsch nach bad wildbad bewegen zum kob, fahrenzwei von hd mit, die werden wir ein wenig anfeuern.was geht bei euch so?


----------



## Pfalzyeti (20. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmmmmmm...wessen Schuld dann    waren ja nur 2 da   .....mich hat nur die kaputte Tapete geärgert
> 
> Ach dein Autoschlüssel hat sie    ....da sollt ich dich nochn bissl zappeln lassen   ...deswegen hast du die ganze Zeit versucht mich zu erreichen   ...hatte aber kein Bock zu tel....war bei meinen Eltern
> 
> ...



Sorry, das mit der Tapete tut mir echt leid, hab davon aber auch nix mehr mitbekommen. Hab mich den ganzen tag gefühlt als hätte mich ein Panzer überrollt.  :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## Elmex (21. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Den Rahmen meinte ich gestern



Der Rahmen sieht GEIL aus.


----------



## Elmex (21. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Iss wieder genau der gleiche Rahmen wie die eingangs erwähnten Poison oder CMP.*



Wirklich genau der selbe Rahmen.


----------



## Bumble (21. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich genau der selbe Rahmen.



Na sag ich doch, halt Made in Taiwan, aber keineswegs schlecht.


----------



## strandi (21. August 2005)

oh mann, das war ein sensationeller abend   
fast so gut wie der abschiedsabend in der karaokebar...aber nur fast   
jetzt erstma promille auskurieren


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

Moin...jupp war wieder lusdisch heut   ....ich geh dann auch mal schlafen!!!

uiui.....G´nn8888888


----------



## plastikengel (21. August 2005)

pennt ihr alle noch???


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> pennt ihr alle noch???




Nein, es läuft Formel 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (21. August 2005)

moooooooooooooooooooin   
puh, auch wieder wach...und keine kopfschmerzen    
ma schauen was ich heute noch so mache...vielleicht an den strand...weiterschlafen


----------



## plastikengel (21. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, es läuft Formel 1



das ist doch erst recht zum einpennen!!! laaaaaaaaangweilig...


----------



## strandi (21. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> das ist doch erst recht zum einpennen!!! laaaaaaaaangweilig...


da haste recht


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> das ist doch erst recht zum einpennen!!! laaaaaaaaangweilig...



Nööö war´n geiles spannendes Rennen.....nur schade, dass Schumi dieses Jahr nix zerreißt   ...egal, man kann net immer gewinnen


----------



## plastikengel (21. August 2005)

der soll endlich in rente gehen - der bringts nicht mehr, der alte sack!!!


----------



## strandi (21. August 2005)

so, entscheidung is gefallen: ab an den strand   
bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (21. August 2005)

*Stimmt, Formel 1 iss was für Bildzeitungsleser.   

Viel Spaß am Strand Strandi   *


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Stimmt, Formel 1 iss was für Bildzeitungsleser.
> 
> *



         


F1 ist geil


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> der soll endlich in rente gehen - der bringts nicht mehr, der alte sack!!!




Frauen sollten halt einfach den Mund halten wenn sie keine Ahnung haben


----------



## plastikengel (21. August 2005)

jetzt hast dus mir aber mit ner volen ladung smilys gegeben - da bin ich platt   

ich bin mir niht sicher was besser passt, zirkus oder kindergarten. was meinst du bumble?

ich finds nur noch zum :kotz: und lächerlich - aber wenns gefällt...


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt hast dus mir aber mit ner volen ladung smilys gegeben - da bin ich platt
> :




wo  

naja ich sag´s ja Frauen.....nur zum kochen und putzenzu gebrauchen....und...ok......


----------



## Elmex (21. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wo
> 
> naja ich sag´s ja Frauen.....nur zum kochen und putzenzu gebrauchen....und...ok......



Und dazu kommt dass nichmal alle kochen können


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Und dazu kommt dass nichmal alle kochen können


Hey meister...alles fit!?!?


Jo.....da hast du auch Recht ;-)


was macht´s neue Bike??? schon bestellt


----------



## plastikengel (21. August 2005)

na da ham sich ja zwei gefunden


----------



## Elmex (21. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey meister...alles fit!?!?
> 
> 
> Jo.....da hast du auch Recht ;-)
> ...



Sind gerade in Preisverhandlungen (Kona)
Er sagt schlag bei 500 ein.


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Sind gerade in Preisverhandlungen (Kona)
> Er sagt schlag bei 500 ein.




um welches geht es???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (21. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> um welches geht es???



Es geht um den Rahmen im Forum:Kona der blau


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht um den Rahmen im Forum:Kona der blau




post mal´n link


----------



## Elmex (21. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> post mal´n link



http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=1326&sort=1&cat=8&page=1


----------



## Elmex (21. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> post mal´n link



Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt (sehr gespannt) auf deine Meinung.


----------



## Elmex (21. August 2005)

Kann mir leider deinen Komentar erst morgen ansehen, da ich jetzt arbeiten gehe.  
Servus


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir leider deinen Komentar erst morgen ansehen, da ich jetzt arbeiten gehe.
> Servus




hab dir ne email geschickt.....

wenn du Lust hast, können wir die  Woche ja mal Nachmittags Bikes gucken gehen


----------



## Bumble (21. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin mir niht sicher was besser passt, zirkus oder kindergarten. was meinst du bumble?



*Ich denk mal beides zusammen trifft`s als Beschreibung schon recht gut.     

Früher fand ich formel 1 noch richtig geil, aber das iss auch schon über 15 Jahre her.   

Damals ham die sogar noch richtig überholt, doch echt.     

passiert ja heute irgendwie nur noch in der Boxengasse, oder   

P.S.  Werd mir jetzt erst mal ne Flasche Schumi-Sekt aufmachen.   *


----------



## mtb_nico (21. August 2005)

Oha!
Komme gerade von KOB in Wildbad. War extrem geil... Hat zwar die ganze Zeit gepisst, aber egal...
Die Strecke sieht jetzt auch sehr lecker aus. Da könnt ihr sogar mim Rock runterfahren... 
Habe auch den Kanonenmaik getroffen. Sascha sowieso... 

Ach, hier mal zwei Impressionen,... sind die einzigen Bilder die wirklich was geworden sind...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *
> Damals ham die sogar noch richtig überholt, doch echt.
> 
> passiert ja heute irgendwie nur noch in der Boxengasse, oder
> ...




tja, dann solltest du mal wieder gucken.....


Hat Sascha gewonnen     ..oder ist zumindest unverletzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (21. August 2005)

Unverletzt isser glaube ich. Welchen Platz er hat,... kein Plan. Kommen ja in den nächsten Tagen die Ergebnisse ins iNet.

Ach und ich habe glaube ich die sagenumwobene Hecklerin gesehen,... toll, oder? Ach und für mich hat sich dadurch auch nix in meinem Leben vereändert, also haltet hier mal den Ball flach... 

nico


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Unverletzt isser glaube ich. Welchen Platz er hat,... kein Plan. Kommen ja in den nächsten Tagen die Ergebnisse ins iNet.
> 
> Ach und ich habe glaube ich die sagenumwobene Hecklerin gesehen,... toll, oder? Ach und für mich hat sich dadurch auch nix in meinem Leben vereändert, also haltet hier mal den Ball flach...
> 
> nico




soso die Hecki;-)

dann sag das Strandi!!!


----------



## strandi (21. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und ich habe glaube ich die sagenumwobene Hecklerin gesehen,... toll, oder? Ach und für mich hat sich dadurch auch nix in meinem Leben vereändert, also haltet hier mal den Ball flach...
> 
> nico


hm, deute ich das jetzt richtig das sie doch also nicht vom hocker gerissen hat    
eben am strand war´s geil...keine wolke am himmel...irgendson strandfestival mit salsa-mucke um mich rum und ganz viele perlen im bikini


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> eben am strand war´s geil...keine wolke am himmel...




wie auch....die sind alle bei uns


----------



## mtb_nico (21. August 2005)

Mh,... also warum soll sie mich nicht vom Hocker gerissen haben? So meinte ich das ja auch nicht... Du weißt doch,... ich steh auf blond nur die Blondinen nicht auf mich! 
Sie war halt auch gut verpackt um sich vor den Urgewalten der wilden Berge (Wortspiel!!!!!) zu schützen. Ich gebe hiermit also offiziell KEINE Wertung ab!!!

Ich meinte nur, dass ihr sie eben nicht stressen braucht, wie das hier so mancher (Strandi) tut.

Zu deiner Strandaktion. Haben die sich dann um dich versammelt und haben versucht dich gemeinsam zurück ins Meer zu schieben? *duck_&_wegrenn*
Gruß!

nico


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Zu deiner Strandaktion. Haben die sich dann um dich versammelt und haben versucht dich gemeinsam zurück ins Meer zu schieben? *duck_&_wegrenn*
> Gruß!
> 
> nico




woher hast du die Bilder vom Strandi am Strand  






*ichmussweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (21. August 2005)

Eben gefunden...


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

Hey Yeti-Meister

hast du´n Schlüssel wieder   ....tut mir leid, dass ich gestern net dran bin   

können ja die Woche mal was machen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (21. August 2005)

Komm gerade von Wildbad. 
War die schlechteste Rennorganisation die ich je erlebt hab. 

@TH

Ne Schlüssel hab ich net. Hab noch net mal angerufen.

Wie wärs, wir treffen uns zum Tapezieren????


----------



## strandi (21. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte nur, dass ihr sie eben nicht stressen braucht, wie das hier so mancher (Strandi) tut.


na komm...ich stresse mich doch wirklich net   das sieht dann ganz anders aus


----------



## Pfalzyeti (21. August 2005)

Ach was im Fred ist doch alles spaß!!!!

Was hier geschrieben wird nimmt doch eh keiner Ernst.


----------



## mtb_nico (21. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na komm...ich stresse mich doch wirklich net   das sieht dann ganz anders aus


Junge,... du sollst ja auch nicht *DICH* stressen, sondern nicht *sie*... ,)
Aber hey,... Wayne interessierts. Also,... macht was ihr wollt... 

nico


----------



## mtb_nico (21. August 2005)

Noch mal ich,...
Kennt das Lied hier einer? Das stammt aus dem Video, das Strandi vor Ewigkeiten ihr im Thread gepostet hatte:
-> Klatsch mich mit der Hörprobe...

Sorry wegen der Quali. Habe das mit dem Audiorecorder von Windows rausgeschnitten...


----------



## strandi (21. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal ich,...
> Kennt das Lied hier einer? Das stammt aus dem Video, das Strandi vor Ewigkeiten ihr im Thread gepostet hatte:
> -> Klatsch mich mit der Hörprobe...
> 
> Sorry wegen der Quali. Habe das mit dem Audiorecorder von Windows rausgeschnitten...


sag ma aus welchem video...dann kann ich´s vielleicht rausfinden...
ich und hecki stressen   nie im leben


----------



## mtb_nico (21. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> sag ma aus welchem video...dann kann ich´s vielleicht rausfinden...


Name: joonas_vinnari_finmafia2.wmv
Und jetzt rock den shit Junge...


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Komm gerade von Wildbad.
> War die schlechteste Rennorganisation die ich je erlebt hab.
> 
> @TH
> ...




und dann tust du gestern so wegen dem Schlüssel rumstressen    

Tapezieren...nene....mit 1 Arm...oddä?? Ich geh zur Reha...laß mich massieren und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (21. August 2005)

Können ja mit dem Aronal bikes gucken gehen.
Hätte ich auch mal wieder bock!!


----------



## strandi (21. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Name: joonas_vinnari_finmafia2.wmv
> Und jetzt rock den shit Junge...


hm, sorry...die jungs kenn ich net   
@TH du sollst zur reha und net in nen schmuddeligen thaimassage schuppen gehen


----------



## Bumble (21. August 2005)

*Kann es sein, daß der Nico besoffen ist   

Der hat in wildbad ein Bier in der Hand und schreibt schon die ganze Zeit so komisch.     

P.S. sehr schicke Regenjacke, so eine hatte meine Omi früher auch mal   *


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> @TH du sollst zur reha und net in nen schmuddeligen thaimassage schuppen gehen




Ööööööööööööcht    ....hmmmmmmmmmmmm...nee wollt ja auch keine Thai....lieber was großes Blondes...oder so


----------



## han (21. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=1326&sort=1&cat=8&page=1



ist 18" nicht zu groß für dich??


----------



## Pfalzyeti (21. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> ist 18" nicht zu groß für dich??



Würd auch sagen, dass 18" zu groß ist!


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

und ist kein Freerider....naja hab dem Zahnreiniger mal´n paar links geschickt....sind ja ganze nette Bikes im Angebot  

@han

wie war´s in Deidesheim??? Warst du anständig?? Bist du allein mit deinen Mädels klar gekommen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (21. August 2005)

@th

guckst grad Transporter??

Meldest Dich immer wenn grad Werbung kommt


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> @th
> 
> guckst grad Transporter??
> 
> Meldest Dich immer wenn grad Werbung kommt




nööö sat1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (21. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Kann es sein, daß der Nico besoffen ist
> 
> Der hat in wildbad ein Bier in der Hand und schreibt schon die ganze Zeit so komisch.
> 
> P.S. sehr schicke Regenjacke, so eine hatte meine Omi früher auch mal   *



Jaja,... ich weiß. Ist die von meinem Vater...
Da sieht man mal wieder das unsere Eltern einfach keinen Geschmack haben/hatten... 
Naja, dadurch wurde ich wenigstens nicht nass...

Aber was willst du mir damit sagen, ich würde komisch schreiben!? 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

hey

so ruhig hier   


was´n los??


----------



## plastikengel (21. August 2005)

hab mir das bild mal von der nähe aus betrachtet.
die jacke ist ja echt sexy -  und auch mit rosa...


----------



## mtb_nico (21. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir das bild mal von der nähe aus betrachtet.
> die jacke ist ja echt sexy -  und auch mit rosa...


Nicht nur die Jacke, auch das was drinne steckt!


----------



## plastikengel (21. August 2005)

dazu sag ich nur eins: man kann sich net nur andere schön saufen...


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur die Jacke, auch das was drinne steckt!




du meinst die Flasche  

@gummigedöhns
man kann gar nix schön saufen....nur EGAL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (21. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> dazu sag ich nur eins: man kann sich net nur andere schön saufen...


Naja, wenn du meinst... aber innerlich weis hier jeder, dass ich Recht habe... auf irgendeine Art... und meine Aussage könnt ihr garnicht schlecht reden, dazu fehlt euch einfach die Klasse...

*Nachtrag:*


			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst die Flasche


Das ist madiges Eichbaum. Das hat meine Mami irgendwann mal angeschleppt weil es im Angebot war. Anscheinend muss ihrer Meinung nach ein ordentlicher Deutscher Haushalt eine Kiste Bier im Haus haben. Für alle Fälle... 



			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> @gummigedöhns
> man kann gar nix schön saufen....nur EGAL.


Da ist was dran. Und glaubt mir, manchmal habe ich das selbst erlebt...

Ach, was ihr in eurer wilden Hatz ganz übersehen habt ist der sexy Baumwollroli den ich anhabe. Ist BW dienstlich geliefert. Aber der ist echt ...


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist madiges Eichbaum. Das hat meine Mami irgendwann mal angeschleppt weil es im Angebot war. Anscheinend muss ihrer Meinung nach ein ordentlicher Deutscher Haushalt eine Kiste Bier im Haus haben. Für alle Fälle...


ich meinte die in der Jacke         



			
				mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist was dran. Und glaubt mir, manchmal habe ich das selbst erlebt...



Wieso, wieviel Frauen haben dich schon egal getrunken


----------



## mtb_nico (21. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte die in der Jacke


Gekonntes Wortspiel... Respekt...



			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso, wieviel Frauen haben dich schon egal getrunken


Vermutlich mehr als mir lieb sind... Bin eher nicht so der Frauenversteher... frag Strandi...


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Gekonntes Wortspiel... Respekt...
> 
> 
> Vermutlich mehr als mir lieb sind... Bin eher nicht so der Frauenversteher... frag Strandi...




so, genug Nettigkeiten ausgetauscht...ich geh schlafen !!!

Frauenversteher?? Wer ist das schon     

Bis morsche


----------



## mtb_nico (21. August 2005)

Kommt mir gelegen. Hau mich auch inne Falle...
Bis denne...

nico


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. August 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nee der Yeti und die große Blonde
> 
> @Hecki....der mari hatte gestern sogar Halluzination...er hat dich in Deidesheim gesehen    .....dein Geist



Da muss er aber wirklich Hallus gehabt haben. Ich war das ganze Wochenende in Wildbad. Famose Strecke, wenig Starter, Dauerregen am Sonntag, aber trotzdem 2 schöne Tage gehabt.

Moin Yeti, sorry, dass ich gestern so wenig Zeit hatte. Wie fandest Du es?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Mh,... also warum soll sie mich nicht vom Hocker gerissen haben? So meinte ich das ja auch nicht... Du weißt doch,... ich steh auf blond nur die Blondinen nicht auf mich!
> Sie war halt auch gut verpackt um sich vor den Urgewalten der wilden Berge (Wortspiel!!!!!) zu schützen. Ich gebe hiermit also offiziell KEINE Wertung ab!!!
> 
> Ich meinte nur, dass ihr sie eben nicht stressen braucht, wie das hier so mancher (Strandi) tut.
> ...



Sagt einmal Mädels, gehts noch. Jetzt haltet aber wirklich mal den Balle flach


----------



## strandi (22. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt einmal Mädels, gehts noch. Jetzt haltet aber wirklich mal den Balle flach


mein reden


----------



## strandi (22. August 2005)

hab grad im netz gelesen "dauerregen in süddeutschland"   
wollte euch nur sagen das wir strahlend blauen himmel und 25 grad haben...perfektes wetter um nach der arbeit dirten zu gehen


----------



## mtb_nico (22. August 2005)

Boah,... ich hätte besser nix gesagt. Geht eh alles nur nach hinten los...
Macht doch was ihr wollt, ist ein freies Land...

Ach, hier noch zwei Bilder. Einmal vom Sascha und einmal vom neuen Drop gegen Ende der Strecke.
Beides madige Qualität. Meine kleine Digicam ist dazu halt irgendwie nicht gedacht! 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Boah,... ich hätte besser nix gesagt. Geht eh alles nur nach hinten los...
> Macht doch was ihr wollt, ist ein freies Land...
> 
> Wie bist Du denn drauf


----------



## strandi (22. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Boah,... ich hätte besser nix gesagt. Geht eh alles nur nach hinten los...
> Macht doch was ihr wollt, ist ein freies Land...
> 
> Ach, hier noch zwei Bilder. Einmal vom Sascha und einmal vom neuen Drop gegen Ende der Strecke.
> ...


hm, ich glaub das man sich den sinn des freds nochmal vor augen führen sollte. hier wird nix ernst genommen   also waren auch deine kommentare ok. kann ja auch net jeder so von hecki begeistert sein wie ich


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss er aber wirklich Hallus gehabt haben. Ich war das ganze Wochenende in Wildbad. Famose Strecke, wenig Starter, Dauerregen am Sonntag, aber trotzdem 2 schöne Tage gehabt.
> 
> Moin Yeti, sorry, dass ich gestern so wenig Zeit hatte. Wie fandest Du es?



Ich fands ehrlich gesagt etwas bescheiden was dort so abging.   

Die Organisation konnte kaum schlechter sein. Es sollte halt nicht sein, dass nach einer Streckensperrung noch 10 Fahrer starten. Wofür gibts Funkgeräte????
Genauso musste man fast eine Stunde auf die Ergebnisse warten. In den Ergebnissen war keine neue Rangliste zu erkennen. Zum Schluss musste man sich dann ausrechnen wer gewonnwn hatte.
Expogelände gabs gar nicht. Hab ich noch nie erlebt!!!
In Wildbad selbst hätte man fast meinen können, dass das Rennen gar nicht statt findet.
Schon traurig      
Das haben die Jungs von Bad Wildbad schon mal besser gemacht!


----------



## Speedbullit (22. August 2005)

wenn ich richtig gerechtnet habe bin ich 5er bei den hobby masters geworden. aber ohne gewähr. yeti hast du eigentlich bilder gemacht? nico auch wenn die quali - ist, thanks


----------



## mtb_nico (22. August 2005)

@Strandi: Du siehst das ganze ja schon wieder eine Wertung. Verstehe ich nicht... 
Ich habe nicht gesagt das, oder das ich nicht von ihr begeistert bin. Naja, ist ja auch eigentlich hochgradig egal.
Verstehe das Anliegen hier von manchen Leuten einfach nicht. Ist wohl alles ein bissel zweideutig geschrieben.

nico


----------



## mtb_nico (22. August 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich richtig gerechtnet habe bin ich 5er bei den hobby masters geworden. aber ohne gewähr. yeti hast du eigentlich bilder gemacht? nico auch wenn die quali - ist, thanks


Kein Problem. Maik und ich haben versucht an der Strecke einiges an Unterstüzung zu bieten, als du vorbeigeballert bist.
Auf jeden Fall hats den Leuten gefallen, als du den Larry über den Felsen und den Graben gemacht hast. 

nico


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. August 2005)

Sorry, des war gestern so nass, da war ich echt zu faul die Kamera auszupacken!!

@ Speedbullit
Wir müssen echt mal schauen, dass wir gemeinsam irgendwo hin fahren. Dann nehm ich mir mal mehr zeit um Bilder zu machen.


----------



## strandi (22. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi: Du siehst das ganze ja schon wieder eine Wertung. Verstehe ich nicht...
> Ich habe nicht gesagt das, oder das ich nicht von ihr begeistert bin. Naja, ist ja auch eigentlich hochgradig egal.
> Verstehe das Anliegen hier von manchen Leuten einfach nicht. Ist wohl alles ein bissel zweideutig geschrieben.
> 
> nico


  
ja ich sehe es gerade net als wertung   
allerdings fühltest du dich ja missverstanden und ich habe nur versucht
dir dieses gefühl zu nehmen da ich der meinung bin das in dem fred hier eh nix richtig ernst ist...vielleicht auch heckis antwort nicht   
hoffentlich werd ich jetzt net wieder falsch verstanden


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich sehe es gerade net als wertung
> allerdings fühltest du dich ja missverstanden und ich habe nur versucht
> dir dieses gefühl zu nehmen da ich der meinung bin das in dem fred hier eh nix richtig ernst ist...vielleicht auch heckis antwort nicht
> hoffentlich werd ich jetzt net wieder falsch verstanden




Hey, hey, jetzt ist aber mal gut. Themenwechsel. Strandi und ich sind nur am rumschäkern.    So, jetzt bitte, alle wieder ab zum Thema Fahrrad und fertitsch. Olé Olé


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (22. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich sehe es gerade net als wertung
> allerdings fühltest du dich ja missverstanden und ich habe nur versucht
> dir dieses gefühl zu nehmen da ich der meinung bin das in dem fred hier eh nix richtig ernst ist...vielleicht auch heckis antwort nicht
> hoffentlich werd ich jetzt net wieder falsch verstanden


Ach was,... ich bin drüber weg! 
Also,.. Gas geben...

nico


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ach was,... ich bin drüber weg!
> Also,.. Gas geben...
> 
> nico



 So ists brav


----------



## strandi (22. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> So ists brav


soso, "nur am rumschäkern"...das hört sich so abwertend an    
und ich dachte dir liegt wirklich was an mir   
ok, jetzt kommt glatteis...themenwechsel


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

Han und Yeti oder andere Leuts ich brauche schnell eure Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich muss mich jetzt schnell entscheiden zwischen:

Rocky Mountain Switch 2002 mit Dämpfer 490Eus
oder
Kona Stinky Dee Lux 2002 mit Dämpfer 430 Eus


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. August 2005)

Wo hastn die jetzt ausgegraben??

Schnell mal n paar pics, dass manmal in etwa sieht wie sie dastehen.


----------



## strandi (22. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Han und Yeti oder andere Leuts ich brauche schnell eure Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ich muss mich jetzt schnell entscheiden zwischen:
> 
> ...


also ich würd das stinky nehmen...hab aber noch nie ein fully besessen...also gib net zuviel auf meine antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hastn die jetzt ausgegraben??
> 
> Schnell mal n paar pics, dass manmal in etwa sieht wie sie dastehen.



http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=1205&sort=1&cat=8&page=2

und

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=1389&sort=1&cat=8&page=1

Bitte begründen warum!!!    Danke


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> also ich würd das stinky nehmen...hab aber noch nie ein fully besessen...also gib net zuviel auf meine antwort



Danke. Ich bin um jeden Rat froh. Kona ist schon Cool aber das Switch auch.
Ich denke das Rocky wird aber sau sau sau schwer sein.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. August 2005)

Ah ich glaub, das Switch ist auch net so schwer.

Die Frage stellt sich nur von welcher Firma du schneller und sicherer Ersatztteile bekommst???

Ein Switch fährt halt nicht jeder! Also ich finds schon geiler.


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ich glaub, das Switch ist auch net so schwer.
> 
> Die Frage stellt sich nur von welcher Firma du schneller und sicherer Ersatztteile bekommst???
> 
> Ein Switch fährt halt nicht jeder! Also ich finds schon geiler.



Im moment würde ich das Switch nehmen  
Ich warte bis um 19 Uhr dann schlage ich zu.
Hoffentlich geben Han und HTBiker auch noch ihren Senf dazu


----------



## han (22. August 2005)

@Elmex.

das Kona ist zu Groß mit 17,5" und wahrschenlich sogar schwerer als das RM

16,5" RM würde dir besser stehen. Kann man mit leichten Parts aufbauen. Der Marc T und der Bang Kenobi fahren schon die Switch SL version. 
Aber.. auf dem Bild sieht der Rahmen etwas größer aus als 16,5" ?!?!?!?


@all. Mein Büro ist direkt über der Startrampe von der Deutschlandrundfahrt und um 16 Uhr ist der Ulle dran.


----------



## strandi (22. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> @all. Mein Büro ist direkt über der Startrampe von der Deutschlandrundfahrt und um 16 Uhr ist der Ulle dran.


na dann kannste ja den ganzen tag rasierte männerbeine anschauen   
hm, susi is heute daheim geblieben wg absperrungen rund um die basf


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> @Elmex.
> 
> das Kona ist zu Groß mit 17,5" und wahrschenlich sogar schwerer als das RM
> 
> ...



Danke
Ich werde wohl auch das Switch nehmen.
Hat zwar nicht sooooo viel Federweg, sieht aber sehr gut aus, ist neuwertig und lässt sich sehr gut fahren. Für den Preis sowieso


----------



## han (22. August 2005)

so, der Ulle ist gestartet. War ne schnelle Angelegenheit   wie schnell die die Straße hoch donneren


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> so, der Ulle ist gestartet. War ne schnelle Angelegenheit   wie schnell die die Straße hoch donneren



Ich wollte es mir auch schon immer mal ansehen, doch dann sieht man die Jungs 2-3 sec. in action und dann sind sie schon wieder weg. In der Glotze sieht das schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

Hier sind doch so einige "Solo" wenn ich so an Yeti oder HTBiker denke.
Meine Schwester und ihre Freundinnen hätten auch lust am biken.
Soll ich denen mal das Forum ans Herz legen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. August 2005)

Dann bring se halt mal mit zu biken!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bring se halt mal mit zu biken!!!!!!!!



Wo seid ihr heute den ganzen Tag?  
Nix los heut!!!  
Gleich zum biken besser nicht. Ich schau mir eure Touren erst mal an, oder hast du lust Frauen den Berg hochzutragen wenns ihnen zu stressig ist?


----------



## plastikengel (22. August 2005)

wenn wir schon mal beim thema sind, wer von euch ist denn sonntags zum biken unterwegs???


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. August 2005)

Ich war heute mit CC-Fahrer unterwegs!!! Hatten alle enge Hosen an :kotz: 

@Elmex

Gute wahl mit dem RM Switch!!! Können ja mal was ausmachen zum tunen!!!!

Mit den Mädels is das so eine Sache, kommt darauf an wie schwer sie sind zum Hochtragen  
Ne im ernst man muss es dann ja auch nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> wenn wir schon mal beim thema sind, wer von euch ist denn sonntags zum biken unterwegs???



Erlebnistag deutsche Weinstraße. Da bin ich!!! Aber eher zum   

Wie wärs an Mitwoch zwischen 17.00 und 17.30???


----------



## plastikengel (22. August 2005)

das ist ja auch (fast) nur zum


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. August 2005)

Da mach ich dann genau da weiter wo ich am letzten Freitag aufgehört hab


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute mit CC-Fahrer unterwegs!!! Hatten alle enge Hosen an :kotz:
> 
> @Elmex
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe es ist eine gute Wahl.
Jetzt brauche ich mich wenigstens wegen meinem bike nicht zu verstecken.
Was soviel heist wie jetzt liegts an mir und ich kann nichts auf mein bike schieben.
Tunen ist so eine Sache die sehr viel Geld kostet oder?
Ich bin Geldtechnisch "ausgesaugt" momentan, da ich noch einiges an Zubehör zum Rad genommen habe. Wie Fox Dämpfer und Race Face Steuersatz etc.


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. August 2005)

*^HALLO an alle   
Bin sozusagen neu hier
hatte allerdings am Freitag schon das Vergnügen TH und Yeti zu treffen,die ich schon länger kenne und sowie ich glaube auch Elmex und eine ominöse Blonde*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. August 2005)

Willkommen im Fred!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strandi (22. August 2005)

puh, grad zurück vom dirten...das erste mal seit meinem crash 
ging schon wieder richtig gut...aber irgendwie hört sich mein tretlager jetzt noch lustiger an


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe es ist eine gute Wahl.
> Jetzt brauche ich mich wenigstens wegen meinem bike nicht zu verstecken.
> Was soviel heist wie jetzt liegts an mir und ich kann nichts auf mein bike schieben.
> Tunen ist so eine Sache die sehr viel Geld kostet oder?
> Ich bin Geldtechnisch "ausgesaugt" momentan, da ich noch einiges an Zubehör zum Rad genommen habe. Wie Fox Dämpfer und Race Face Steuersatz etc.


Bei einem neuen Rad hast du sicher erst mal an den vorhandenen Sachen genug zu tunen,Gabel,Dämpfer, Schalt,Bremshebel usw.


----------



## strandi (22. August 2005)

öhm mal was anderes...wie gut sind denn fsa innenlager?
könnt hier eins für ca. 65 euronen bekommen...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> puh, grad zurück vom dirten...das erste mal seit meinem crash
> ging schon wieder richtig gut...aber irgendwie hört sich mein tretlager jetzt noch lustiger an



Machst immer alles kaputt   

Wo issen der TH????


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. August 2005)

habnoch kein FSA Lager probiert,aber die anderen Sachen machen immer einen ordentlichen Eindruck(Sattelstützen,Vorbauten etc)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (22. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Machst immer alles kaputt
> 
> Wo issen der TH????


jo, leider   
hab wirklich n recht hohen materialverschleiss...böse zungen behaupten ja das liegt an meiner statur   
der th is bestimmt noch in seinem massagesalon


----------



## strandi (22. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> habnoch kein FSA Lager probiert,aber die anderen Sachen machen immer einen ordentlichen Eindruck(Sattelstützen,Vorbauten etc)


hab auch n fsa steuersatz...der funzt auch gut. aber 65 euronen sind recht happig...dafür würd ich´s gleich eingebaut kriegen...


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> habnoch kein FSA Lager probiert,aber die anderen Sachen machen immer einen ordentlichen Eindruck(Sattelstützen,Vorbauten etc)



Hey Rockmachine habe ich dich in Deidesheim gesehen?
Der Bikedealer?


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. August 2005)

falls es ein FSA Platinum MegaExo ist,deas kost hier angeblich 71 und scheint ganz ordentlich zu sein, mit ner 24er Welle


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. August 2005)

@elmex  höchstens Aushilfsdealer


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> @elmex  höchstens Aushilfsdealer



Gegen Ende des Festes warst du aber auch ganz schön bedient?!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. August 2005)

Waren wir doch alle!!!
Außer Du und Mari!! Ihr habt halt was falsch gemacht


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. August 2005)

dachte mir halb besoffen wär rausgeworfenes Geld und ausserdem hatte ich ein WE nachzuholen,konnte letzte Woche in Deidesheim nicht so wie ich wollte


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sind doch so einige "Solo" wenn ich so an Yeti oder HTBiker denke.
> Meine Schwester und ihre Freundinnen hätten auch lust am biken.
> Soll ich denen mal das Forum ans Herz legen?



Wie alt eigentlich???


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. August 2005)

@yeti, ich glaub der sollte uns mal anderen tagen erleben  

@ elmex, hast du eigentlich schon ein Bike oder nur einen Haufen Teile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Wie alt eigentlich???



Ich musste leider fahren  

28 Jahre alt


----------



## plastikengel (22. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs an Mitwoch zwischen 17.00 und 17.30???



da muss ich arbeiten


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> @yeti, ich glaub der sollte uns mal anderen tagen erleben
> 
> @ elmex, hast du eigentlich schon ein Bike oder nur einen Haufen Teile?



Ich habe ein Specialized Hardtail und seit heute ein Rocky Switch Rahmen.  
So wie es aussieht muss ich jetzt die ganzen Teile ans Rocky umbauen.


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. August 2005)

Wie jetzt eine Gruppe Mädels so um die 28,SINGLE und motiviert zum Biken  ich frach mich ma wo da der Hacken is an der Sache????


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. August 2005)

wenn du Lust und Zeit hast kannst du morgen´gern bei mir vorschauen falls du etwas technischen Support beim Umbau brauchst


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt eine Gruppe Mädels so um die 28,SINGLE und motiviert zum Biken  ich frach mich ma wo da der Hacken is an der Sache????



Alle hässlich.
Nein nur ein Scherz.
Ich kann leider keine Bilder hochladen, da mein Rechner irgendwie spinnt.
Yeti schick mir deine E-Mail und ich gib dir Bilder wenn ich finde.
Meine: [email protected]


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du Lust und Zeit hast kannst du morgen´gern bei mir vorschauen falls du etwas technischen Support beim Umbau brauchst



Danke.  
Ich habe ihn heute online gekauft und gegen mitte nächster Woche kommt er erst.
Etwas Hilfe bräuchte ich schon, wie zb. beim Tretlagerwechsel und bei dingen wo man eventuell SPezialwerkzeug braucht.
Ich habe mal alles wechseln lassen, da habe ich 80 bezahlt was meines achtens viel zu teuer war.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. August 2005)

@elmex

Hab dir e-mail adresse geschickt hoffe das sie ankommt!!!


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. August 2005)

Meld dich wenn du alles zusammen hast das kriegen wir dann schon hin, bin allerdings ab 1.9. erstmal n`bischen unterwegs (Eurobike WM ....)
ansonsten mailto: [email protected] oder hier im Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> @elmex
> 
> Hab dir e-mail adresse geschickt hoffe das sie ankommt!!!



Bilder sind schon unterwegs.
Hab nur nichts gutes gefunden. Meine Schwester und ich auf einem Bild, meine jetzige Schüssel (Specialized) und der neue Rahmen (Switch).
Meine Schwester hat sehr viel Biss wenn es den Berg hoch geht muss ich sagen. So wie ich es von Frauen eigentlich garnicht kenne.


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> Meld dich wenn du alles zusammen hast das kriegen wir dann schon hin, bin allerdings ab 1.9. erstmal n`bischen unterwegs (Eurobike WM ....)
> ansonsten mailto: [email protected] oder hier im Fred



Werde ich eventuell sogar tun. Danke.


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. August 2005)

dann sollten wir wohl vorsichtig sein sonst versägt uns dein schwesterlein noch berghoch   was allerdings garnicht so unwahrscheinlich ist bei unserer form


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

HTBiker was ist los?
Ich vermisse dich schon.
Ohne dich fehlt irgend etwas, da du sonst immer da bist.
Ich hoffe dein Aufenthalt in der Reha hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> dann sollten wir wohl vorsichtig sein sonst versägt uns dein schwesterlein noch berghoch   was allerdings garnicht so unwahrscheinlich ist bei unserer form



Was ich bei euch schon mitbekommen habe seid ihr mir und meinem Anhang Meilenweit davongezogen. Ich habe schon von Touren gehört da bleibt mir die Spucke im Halse stecken.


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. August 2005)

Wenn der JETZT NOCH bei der Reha ist dann scheint der Privatpatient zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der JETZT NOCH bei der Reha ist dann scheint der Privatpatient zu sein



Oder er bekommt von einer Schwester ein PRIVAT Programm.


----------



## plastikengel (22. August 2005)

ich glaub der hat das volle verwöhnprogramm gebucht


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. August 2005)

Ich glaube Ihr braucht keine Angst zu haben,kenne zwar die Storys nicht die du meinst aber wir haben immer wieder auch mal langsamere oder Anfänger dabei,und es müssen ja nicht immer alle zusammen ankommen, is ja alles planbar!


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub der hat das volle verwöhnprogramm gebucht



Das volle Aroma !!!  
Hey Angel welche Touren machst du mit deinem Bike?
Ich habe dich jetzt schon oft im Forum gesehen und in Deidesheim haben sie dich auch kurz erwähnt, doch eigentlich weis ich garnichts von dir.


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube Ihr braucht keine Angst zu haben,kenne zwar die Storys nicht die du meinst aber wir haben immer wieder auch mal langsamere oder Anfänger dabei,und es müssen ja nicht immer alle zusammen ankommen, is ja alles planbar!



So ein Anfänger werde ich hoffentlich bald sein der mit euch die Runde macht.


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. August 2005)

ja würde mich auch interessieren,werd mir mal nen Sonntag freihalten wenn ich wieder da bin


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

Hab ich den Jeti jetzt so beschäftigt mit den Bilder?


----------



## plastikengel (22. August 2005)

ich hoffe mal sie ham nur gutes über mich gesprochen, sonst...    
bin mehr so die gemütliche sonntagsfahrerin    - aber nix gäßbockmäßig - darauf leg ich wert!!!


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. August 2005)

wenn die so interessant sind dann soll er gefälligst dran denken dass er noch Amigos hat un die Pics weiterschicken


----------



## han (22. August 2005)

nettes Bike, Zahncreme







und was kommt nun alles an das RM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. August 2005)

@strandi

und????


----------



## han (22. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe mal sie ham nur gutes über mich gesprochen, sonst...
> bin mehr so die gemütliche sonntagsfahrerin    - aber nix gäßbockmäßig - darauf leg ich wert!!!


das bin ich auch..sehr gemütlicher. Meine Beine sind nicht rasiert und ich trage auch kein Latex um meinen wohlgeformten Körper


----------



## strandi (22. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi
> 
> und????


hat net gefunzt   
probier nochmal!


----------



## han (22. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi
> 
> und????



lade doch die Bilder ins Forum


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. August 2005)

dann wollen wir mal hoffen dass die Sontagsfahrerin jetzt nicht die Beinrasur einstellt,weil sie denkt das ghöhrt so


----------



## plastikengel (22. August 2005)

klamottentechnisch darfs schon windschnittig sein     -  sonst beschwert sich mein mitfahrer wieder, das er nix zum kucken hat 

@han  - solang man noch keine dreadlocks draus wickeln kann...


----------



## han (22. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> dann wollen wir mal hoffen dass die Sontagsfahrerin jetzt nicht die Beinrasur einstellt,weil sie denkt das ghöhrt so


----------



## plastikengel (22. August 2005)

neeee, glatt ist mir lieber


----------



## han (22. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> neeee, glatt ist mir lieber


uns auch !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (22. August 2005)

ihr könntet ruhig auch mal das messer anlegen. für die handwerklich etwas ungeschickteren unter euch, gibt es auch klingen mit "schnittschutz" 
oder meinste das ist sexy, wenn da son dhler im affenkostüm voller dreck und grünzeugs daherkommt???


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. August 2005)

muss auch etwas ans image denken,böse zungen behaupten ja schon hier mich heute in engen hosen im wald gesehen zu haben,morgen wird dann vielleicht schon behauptet ich würde mir ein Cannondale mit lefty und Hörnchen kaufen   :kotz:


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe mal sie ham nur gutes über mich gesprochen, sonst...
> bin mehr so die gemütliche sonntagsfahrerin    - aber nix gäßbockmäßig - darauf leg ich wert!!!


Also eine Genieserin


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. August 2005)

nachdem es James Bond doch noch geschafft hat die Welt zu retten,werd ich jetzt mal ins bettchen gehn, gutn8 an alle   

achso es sei nochmal erwähnt das am Mittwoch abend eine tour ansteht,wer also Lust und Zeit hat ist eingeladen mitzufahren
Mittwoch, 17:00 Treffen,17:30 ABFAHRT in NW beim
TÜV;Länge und Anspruch der Tour können wir unterwegs entscheiden,
also keine Angst und MITFAHREN


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> nettes Bike, Zahncreme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles?!


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> lade doch die Bilder ins Forum



Geht irgendwie bei meinem Rechner nicht.
Es gibt auch Seiten wie zb bei Ebay die gehen nichtmal auf.
Ich glaube ich muss den Rechner einfach mal wieder Plattmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem es James Bond doch noch geschafft hat die Welt zu retten,werd ich jetzt mal ins bettchen gehn, gutn8 an alle
> 
> achso es sei nochmal erwähnt das am Mittwoch abend eine tour ansteht,wer also Lust und Zeit hat ist eingeladen mitzufahren
> Mittwoch, 17:00 Treffen,17:30 ABFAHRT in NW beim
> ...



Wäre gerne dabei gewesen doch ich komme erst um 17.30 von der Arbeit.  
Bis ich dann in NW bin ist der Zug schon abgefahren.


----------



## mtb_nico (22. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ja auch (fast) nur zum


Deswegen bin ich auch nicht dort. Ein ganzer Haufen Besoffener auf ihren Baumarktfahrrädern, die sie nur einmal im Jahr rausholen. Ne danke,... da ists ja sicherer sich in Wildbad den Berg runter zu stürzen...



			
				plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe mal sie ham nur gutes über mich gesprochen, sonst...
> bin mehr so die gemütliche sonntagsfahrerin    - aber nix gäßbockmäßig - darauf leg ich wert!!!


Boah, was habt ihr nur mit den Gäsbockbikern? Habe mit denen schon Rollentraining gemacht und auf der Straße Kilometer gefressen.
Das sind ganz nette Leute,... Ich sage immer nur jedem das seine und nur weil jemand bei ner kleinen Stufe lieber vom Radel absteigt als sie runter zu fahren, Wayne interessierts. Hauptsache die Leute haben ihren Spass...

Will hier nicht irgendwie wieder trouble im Thread beginnen, aber ich finde es einfach nicht richtig hier solche Aussagen über Unbeteiligte zu äußern.

Ach und das ist nicht nur auf dich und diesen Thread bezogen plasticangel!!! Ich habe das schon öfters hier im Forum gelesen.
Es mag ja sein das der eine oder andere eine kleine Meinungsverschiedenheit mit einem Anhänger der Gäsbockbiker hat, aber Verallgemeinern, und das wissen wir doch alle, ist böse!! 



			
				plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ihr könntet ruhig auch mal das messer anlegen. für die handwerklich etwas ungeschickteren unter euch, gibt es auch klingen mit "schnittschutz"
> oder meinste das ist sexy, wenn da son dhler im affenkostüm voller dreck und grünzeugs daherkommt???


Jojo, ich glaube 90% aller Fahrer die ich in Wildbad am Start gesehen habe, hatten ihre Beine rasiert. Ich mache das übrigens auch und zwar weil Verletzungen einfach besser heilen... that's all...


Puh... jetzt merke ich gerade das ich nur plasticangle zitiert habe. Ist nicht persönlich gemeint... 

So und nun zum Ende. Was findet ihr besser?
-> schwarz oder oliv?
Ich tendiere eher zu oliv...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen bin ich auch nicht dort. Ein ganzer Haufen Besoffener auf ihren Baumarktfahrrädern, die sie nur einmal im Jahr rausholen. Ne danke,... da ists ja sicherer sich in Wildbad den Berg runter zu stürzen...
> 
> 
> Boah, was habt ihr nur mit den Gäsbockbikern? Habe mit denen schon Rollentraining gemacht und auf der Straße Kilometer gefressen.
> ...



Schwarz ist besser.  
Mach mal Creme auf verhaarte Beine oder lass dich mal masieren wie das zoppelt.


----------



## plastikengel (22. August 2005)

nett, danke. spielst du gern moralapostel???
stimmt lästern macht eigentlich erst so richtig spaß wenn die beteiligten anwesend sind  - so wie im nachbarthread, kelme und strandi


----------



## mtb_nico (22. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> nett, danke. spielst du gern moralapostel???
> stimmt lästern macht eigentlich erst so richtig spaß wenn die beteiligten anwesend sind  - so wie im nachbarthread, kelme und strandi


Nein, eigentlich mach ich das überhaupt nicht gerne...
Ich mag es einfach nur nicht...


----------



## plastikengel (22. August 2005)

dann lass es doch gut sein! ist hier nur spaß und wennd nicht mitlästern willst dann lass es halt! dann mecker aber auch net!


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, eigentlich mach ich das überhaupt nicht gerne...
> Ich mag es einfach nur nicht...



Ich war gerade auf deiner Homepage und habe gesehen du bist Modellflieger.
Ich habe so einige Modellflugartikel günstigst abzugeben, da ich nichtmehr dazu komme sie zu benutzen. Interesse?


----------



## plastikengel (22. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, was habt ihr nur mit den Gäsbockbikern?



so kleine feindschaften findet man überall: skifahrer und snowboarder, volleyballer und handballer...usw. ich finds lustig


----------



## Elmex (22. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> so kleine feindschaften findet man überall: skifahrer und snowboarder, volleyballer und handballer...usw. ich finds lustig



Man darf eben nicht alles so verbissen sehen.
Leben und Leben lassen.


----------



## mtb_nico (22. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war gerade auf deiner Homepage und habe gesehen du bist Modellflieger.
> Ich habe so einige Modellflugartikel günstigst abzugeben, da ich nichtmehr dazu komme sie zu benutzen. Interesse?


Dito,... in den letzten zwei Jahren kam das bei mir etwas kurz. Habe aber in der letzten Zeit auch keine Lust mehr dazu. Kommt vielleicht wieder...
Also danke für das Angebot, aber nein danke... 

@plasticangel: Ich mecker doch nicht... Ich sage eben nur das es eigentlich nicht richtig ist.
Womit du allerdings recht hast ist, dass ein Großteil der Snowboarder furchtbar sind. Die schieben nur den Schnee ins Tal und rutschen cool über die Kante... Naja, hauptsache die Hosen stimmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (22. August 2005)

jetzt halt aber mal die luft an! bist du etwa n stöckler???


----------



## mtb_nico (22. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt halt aber mal die luft an! bist du etwa n stöckler???


Kannste aber singen... kommt aber auch in den letzten Jahren etwas kurz...

nico


----------



## plastikengel (22. August 2005)

hiiiiilfeee, n stöckler - rette sich wer kann


----------



## joedreck (22. August 2005)

boardest du noch oder fährst du schon ski!?!?!


----------



## plastikengel (22. August 2005)

isch kann beides  gut    - doch skifahren is langweilig


----------



## han (22. August 2005)

hey Nico, halte mol de balle flach. des ist doch nur rumgefrotzel. Und wer das ernst nimmt....  
alter Heckeinsteiger..apropos Heck..was ist überhaupt mit der Hecklerin?


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. August 2005)

So die Schwesta ist jetzt in meiner Galerie!!!

Guckst Du!!!!!!!


----------



## joedreck (22. August 2005)

ätt plastik-engel: was iss langweiliger: sich mitm board an den füßen den propus auf der piste plattsitzen oder mit skiern neben der Piste durch den Tiefschnee zu donnern??? hast eigentlch schon ein neues fahrrad?? was den für eins wenn ja ... eigentlich müsste man sich doch manchmal sehn wenn wir aus dem gleichen kaff kommen ...


----------



## han (22. August 2005)

du meinst das da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joedreck (22. August 2005)

bin grade irgendwo beim weinbiet (benjental oder so die ecke) so ne schneise von sonem vollernter runtergefahrn im dunkeln ... dadd rockt .. kann ich nur empfehlen .. hatte wenigstens meine cateye-funzel dabei =) der fettste acker


----------



## mtb_nico (23. August 2005)

Yeah!
Hemd im FlipFlop-Style und dann ne richtig schneidige Frisur. Gibt bei mir gleich mal Punkte, also die Frisur. Das Hemd weniger! 

Boah, was ist das eigentlich für ein Wetter hier? Besser gesagt Morgen in KL?
Wie soll man denn da auf seine wöchentliche Kilometer kommen? So hart bin ich dann schon wieder nicht, als das ich im Regen losfahren würde...

nico


----------



## strandi (23. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> so kleine feindschaften findet man überall: skifahrer und snowboarder, volleyballer und handballer...usw. ich finds lustig


ich würd das noch net mal als feindschaft sehen...im prinzip is der kelme ja n ganz witziges kerlchen   
und dieses rumgefrotzel ob nun lycra oder net is ja auch nur um alte vorurteile am leben zu erhalten


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst das da



ja das is se net!!!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (23. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> hey Nico, halte mol de balle flach. des ist doch nur rumgefrotzel. Und wer das ernst nimmt....
> alter Heckeinsteiger..apropos Heck..was ist überhaupt mit der Hecklerin?




Da bin ich, im Moment tobt hier die Hütte (arbeit).

Grüße an alle


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich, im Moment tobt hier die Hütte (arbeit).
> 
> Grüße an alle



kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen zu dieser Jahreszeit!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (23. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen zu dieser Jahreszeit!!!!


ich auch net


----------



## Speedbullit (23. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> oder meinste das ist sexy, wenn da son dhler im affenkostüm voller dreck und grünzeugs daherkommt???



immer diese vorurteile


----------



## Elmex (23. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> So die Schwesta ist jetzt in meiner Galerie!!!
> 
> Guckst Du!!!!!!!



Jetzt könnt ihr Schwester gucke


----------



## Hecklerin23 (23. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch net




Jaja, das hätte ich mir ja denken können   
Hey, Yeti, auch in der studienfreien Zeit gibbet wat zu tun


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. August 2005)

Macht aber bestimmt nur halb so viel spass wenn keine nervenden Studenten da sind, die für Verwirrung sorgen!!


----------



## strandi (23. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, das hätte ich mir ja denken können


tz, was soll das denn heissen   
hier in dk gehen die uhren halt etwas anders...finde meine 37 stunden woche ja eigentlich etwas zu lang...und meine 35 tage urlaub reichen auch net


----------



## Bumble (23. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Beine sind nicht rasiert und ich trage auch kein Latex um meinen wohlgeformten Körper




*Ab und zu trägt man doch zur Sicherheit schon mal Latex   

ach neee, du bist ja verheiratet, du brauchst sowas net mehr.   *


----------



## Bumble (23. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> So und nun zum Ende. Was findet ihr besser?
> -> schwarz oder oliv?
> Ich tendiere eher zu oliv...
> Gruß!
> ...


*
Den gibt`s doch auch in Pink, oder ?    *


----------



## Hecklerin23 (23. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tz, was soll das denn heissen
> hier in dk gehen die uhren halt etwas anders...finde meine 37 stunden woche ja eigentlich etwas zu lang...und meine 35 tage urlaub reichen auch net




Na Du hast ja ein Leben   
Will auch   

@Yeti - Jepp, jaja die Studenten   
Faules Pack


----------



## strandi (23. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Du hast ja ein Leben
> Will auch


jeder wie er´s verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jeder wie er´s verdient


----------



## mtb_nico (23. August 2005)

Also wenn ich den ganzen Thread hier so richtig interpretiere dürfte das hier genau das richtige für euch sein:
-> Link


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. August 2005)

War eben mal im Sportscheck und wollte des Plastikgedöns mal besuchen!!!  
Hab se aber nicht gefunden, war warscheinlich zu beschäftigt mit der arbeit!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich den ganzen Thread hier so richtig interpretiere dürfte das hier genau das richtige für euch sein:
> -> Link



Ja da bist die hier genauuuuuuu richtig!!


----------



## strandi (23. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich den ganzen Thread hier so richtig interpretiere dürfte das hier genau das richtige für euch sein:
> -> Link


also irgendwie werd ich den verdacht net los das dieses wilde teil deiner noch viel wilderen phantasie entsprungen ist


----------



## mtb_nico (23. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> also irgendwie werd ich den verdacht net los das dieses wilde teil deiner noch viel wilderen phantasie entsprungen ist


Ne, das stammt nicht von mir. Kann kaum mit Flash umgehen.
Trotzdem genau mein Ding, einfach nur 100% sinnfrei...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. August 2005)

@strandi

Also langsam mache ich mir richtig Gedanken  

So lange geht doch sowas net, oder???


----------



## mtb_nico (23. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi
> 
> Also langsam mache ich mir richtig Gedanken
> 
> So lange geht doch sowas net, oder???


Was denn, wenn man fragen darf!?


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. August 2005)

der TH meldet sich nicht mehr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. August 2005)

Hey Bumble, 
in Nürnberg steigt doch bald das Freeride-Event.  

Wie siehts aus könnten demnächst mal was ausmachen mit Treffpunkt etc.  

Was mich eigentlich noch mehr interessieren würde, wären die Festivitäten im Anschluß an das Event!!!  
Was ist alles geplant??

Gruß


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. August 2005)

So entwarnung!
Hab gerade mit dem TH tel.!

Sein Computer is kaputt!!!


----------



## strandi (23. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> So entwarnung!
> Hab gerade mit dem TH tel.!
> 
> Sein Computer is kaputt!!!


na dann gehts ja   
komme grad vom streetfahren...hab grad zum zweiten mal die sperrklinken
in dieser besch... dt onyx nabe gerockt...haben grad mal 4 monate gehalten...und davon war ich 2 net auf dem rad   son dreck...ehrlich! nie wieder dt produkte   :kotz:


----------



## mtb_nico (23. August 2005)

LOL,... habe schon mal irgendwo gepostet, dass die Onyx Naben anscheinend gerade nicht direkt von DT produziert werden, sondern nur gelabelt werden.
Wo wir wieder beim Thema wären: Kauf dir gleich was gescheites...  

nico


----------



## strandi (23. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> LOL,... habe schon mal irgendwo gepostet, dass die Onyx Naben anscheinend gerade nicht direkt von DT produziert werden, sondern nur gelabelt werden.
> Wo wir wieder beim Thema wären: Kauf dir gleich was gescheites...
> 
> nico


und was soll bitte gescheit sein? und noch halbwegs bezahlbar?
ich fahr echt bald wieder bmx...das hält wenigstens...


----------



## eL (23. August 2005)

Also eijentlich rühr ich ja nicht in fremden töppen rum ABER 

ein oder 2 anmerkungen möcht ich doch machen   

skifahren sieht total schwülll aus... so mit dem hüftschwung das is scho tuffig   ausserdem ist es keine kunst auf 2 brettern den hang runterzurutschen.

Snowboarden ist genau das gegenteil   mit doppelt so viel spass dabei

Der kelme jaja .... vieleicht ein bisschen zu friedliebend denn sonst wäre er nicht so schnell aus dem nachbarfred verschwunden. Ausserden findet er das ESK total sex und wäre furchtbar gerne auch so ein verwegenes Eisenschwein aber die ESKler sind immer so erbarmungslos und böse zum rest der welt.

Liebe leut... wer es sich LEISTEN kann lycrahosen beim geländeradspocht zu tragen der möge dies tun aber bitte nicht damit vor der CORDURA fraktion damit prahlen.

Ich finde es total fies wenn Mann sich mit seinen wohl geformten Body in enganligenden radspochtfuntionshosen und mit quasi "auflackiertem" italienischem trikot, über die kleinen dicken unkonditionierten mit unrasierte beinen in cordurazelten steckenden vollkommen verspoilerten gravity mitvierziger, herzieht und ihnen klarmacht das ihre beste zeit lange vorbei ist und sie nie mehr solch schmalen schnellen fuß machen werden wie einst.

und doch mache ich es mit wachsender begeisterung immer gerne wieder















p.s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (23. August 2005)

telemark widerum sieht schick aus. skifahrer ertrag ich nur, wenn sie beim herumfuchteln mit ihren stöcken nicht mein board zerkratzen    (mein armes kleines schätzchen   ) und sie nicht gerade mit aus den 80ern stammenden overall in grellsten neonfarben unterwegs sind. nicht zu vergessen die netten herrschaften der bogner-society :kotz: 
freestyler und -rider sind auch noch erträglich


----------



## mtb_nico (23. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> telemark widerum sieht schick aus. skifahrer ertrag ich nur, wenn sie beim herumfuchteln mit ihren stöcken nicht mein board zerkratzen    (mein armes kleines schätzchen   ) und sie nicht gerade mit aus den 80ern stammenden overall in grellsten neonfarben unterwegs sind. nicht zu vergessen die netten herrschaften der bogner-society :kotz:
> freestyler und -rider sind auch noch erträglich


Wassen nu wieder? Dir kann man es echt nicht recht machen... 

Ach, ich habe ne neongelbe Gletscherbrille, Mütze und Lippenpflege. Wobei ich letztere eigentlich nie benutze...
Ach,... die Jacke passt auch zur Mütze und Brille.

nico


----------



## Bumble (23. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Bumble,
> in Nürnberg steigt doch bald das Freeride-Event.
> 
> Wie siehts aus könnten demnächst mal was ausmachen mit Treffpunkt etc.
> ...



*Servus Yeti,

dazu mach ich dann noch extra nen Fred auf.    *


----------



## rockmachine 66 (23. August 2005)

dann bin ich ja pistenmäßig geduldet,brauch meine stöcke nämlich nur am lift,sonst sind die unter den armen geklemmt wo sie beim schußfahren hingehören und ansonsten führ ich bei gutem wetter auch mal ne foxhose auf die piste aus


----------



## rockmachine 66 (23. August 2005)

und wenn ichs nicht sooo eilig habe fahr ich auch gern board


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. August 2005)

Hallo Bikeforum!!!!!!!!!
Kein Ski- oder Board-Forum!!!!!!!!!!

Es is nämlich egal was man fährt, hauptsache man steht beim Apre gut da!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockmachine 66 (23. August 2005)

jajajaja du hast ja recht,

hast du schon ne ahnung wer morgen alles anrückt?


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. August 2005)

Keine Ahnung wer aus dem Forum kommt.

Ich hab heut vergebens versucht noch Speedbullit zu erreichen. Der wird sich aber morgen melden. Frank_Philip schreib ich noch. Ansonsten keine anhnung?
Plastikmoped muß ja arbeiten!    
Wie siehts mit han aus????? Der könnt ja mal früher aufhören zu arbeiten und sich uns anschließen  

Wer kommt von den Mannheimern??


----------



## rockmachine 66 (23. August 2005)

also dem plasticdingen seine arbeitszeiten möcht ich auch net haben kann nicht abends,kann nicht samstags.....  
wie auch immer von den monnemer kommt nur MM die Fertigen kränkeln und haben unfertige bikes,vom rest hab ich noch nix gehört die wissens aber bis auf deinen Scott teamkollegen dem sag ich morgen noch bescheid.


----------



## han (23. August 2005)

da von 3 Mitkollegen 3 auch in Urlaub sind, wird das wohl nix mit dem "ein bisserl früh gehen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> da von 3 Mitkollegen 3 auch in Urlaub sind, wird das wohl nix mit dem "ein bisserl früh gehen"


----------



## rockmachine 66 (23. August 2005)

frank phillip hab ich ne PN geschickt das er seinen A.. auf sein Rad schwingen und zum treffpunkt kommen soll,am ende will demnächst jeder wo anders abgeholt werden


----------



## plastikengel (23. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> also dem plasticdingen seine arbeitszeiten möcht ich auch net haben kann nicht abends,kann nicht samstags.....



ich mag die auch net


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. August 2005)

Hey Platikgedöns, geh doch am Sonntag mit auf die Weinstrasse!!! Nach 3 Schoppen is das auch wie eine Freerideabfahrt!!!!


----------



## rockmachine 66 (23. August 2005)

ich sag es ja nicht gern aber der noch nicht dagewesene Sommer neigt sich dem ende entgegen und die tage werden kürzer  
Hat hier jemand Lust auch im Herbst und Winter mal unter der Woche abénds mit licht zu fahren????????


----------



## plastikengel (23. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Platikgedöns, geh doch am Sonntag mit auf die Weinstrasse!!! Nach 3 Schoppen is das auch wie eine Freerideabfahrt!!!!



soviel geld muss ich gar nicht ausgeben, mir reicht einer


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. August 2005)




----------



## rockmachine 66 (23. August 2005)

du kannst ja mal ne autofahrermischung schorle schorle probiern anstatt nen schoppen riesling pur


----------



## rockmachine 66 (23. August 2005)

@ yeti    uiuiuiuiui hab grad die überschwemmungen im TV gesehn
hoffe stark dass die Österreich und die Schweiz bis nächste wieder trocken gelegt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> @ yeti    uiuiuiuiui hab grad die überschwemmungen im TV gesehn
> hoffe stark dass die Österreich und die Schweiz bis nächste wieder trocken gelegt haben



habsch mir auch schon gedacht!!!


----------



## rockmachine 66 (23. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> habsch mir auch schon gedacht!!!


so wie ich die schweizer kenne werden die den alpen ne riesenwindel anziehen wenn es so weitergeht


----------



## mtb_nico (23. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> so wie ich die schweizer kenne werden die den alpen ne riesenwindel anziehen wenn es so weitergeht


Würde da eh nur im Winter hinkommen. Dann haben sie dieses Jahr auch kein Problem damit, dass die Gletscher zurück gehen...

nico


----------



## Elmex (23. August 2005)

Moin
Hey Yeti frag mal den HT ob er einen neuen Rechner möchte.
Ich habe einen abzugeben.  
3 GHz, super Grafikkarte, design Tower usw. füs so um die 500 Euro rum.  
Ich würde auch gerne mit zum biken aber ihr seid eine Stunde zu früh.  
Aber am Samstag bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei und gespannt was alles auf mich zukommt.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (24. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Hey Yeti frag mal den HT ob er einen neuen Rechner möchte.
> Ich habe einen abzugeben.
> 3 GHz, super Grafikkarte, design Tower usw. füs so um die 500 Euro rum.
> ...



Also so wie er gesagt hat ist wohl nur das Netzteil kaputt! Aber ich frag ihn nochmal!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (24. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Also so wie er gesagt hat ist wohl nur das Netzteil kaputt! Aber ich frag ihn nochmal!!!


Aja, wenn man Tag und Nacht Speckfilme zieht muss man mit sowas rechnen und wichtige Teile redunant auslegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (24. August 2005)

moin!
wollt mal bekanntgeben, das ih wieder aus "urlaub" zurück bin. war ein24h trip mit 5 min freeriden in saalbach bis ich mir nen mittelhandknochen absprengung zugezogen habe..dazu noch regen,regen und achja regen   heimfahrt dauerte 9 stunden, da überall stau und absperrungen wegen hochwasser waren.. hat sich echt gelohnt  
die nächsten 2 wochen pause mit gipsschiene..
...ich könnt kotzen..nach meinem bänderabriß im fuß vor 2 monaten jetzt das noch  
2005 suxx


----------



## han (24. August 2005)

ach du schei****   

Saalbach bringt dir wohl kein Glück   

Kannst dich mit TH zusammen tun. Der hat auch viel Pech in den Bikeparks.


----------



## Speedbullit (24. August 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> moin!
> wollt mal bekanntgeben, das ih wieder aus "urlaub" zurück bin. war ein24h trip mit 5 min freeriden in saalbach bis ich mir nen mittelhandknochen absprengung zugezogen habe..dazu noch regen,regen und achja regen   heimfahrt dauerte 9 stunden, da überall stau und absperrungen wegen hochwasser waren.. hat sich echt gelohnt
> die nächsten 2 wochen pause mit gipsschiene..
> ...ich könnt kotzen..nach meinem bänderabriß im fuß vor 2 monaten jetzt das noch
> 2005 suxx



biken ist schon *******


----------



## el Zimbo (24. August 2005)

...tja Herr Burnz,
das neue Bike musste eben ordentlich eingeweiht werden, und wo gehobelt wird...
Meine Verletzungen in letzter Zeit:
vier Mal Fuß verstaucht, weil mein mittleres Kettenblatt durch ist;
gut, dass meine Bänder das ausgehalten haben. Heute kommt das neue Blatt drauf.

nochmal Gude Besserung.


----------



## strandi (24. August 2005)

Moin Burnz!
Wie haste das denn geschafft?
Von mir auch gute Besserung


----------



## Elmex (24. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Also so wie er gesagt hat ist wohl nur das Netzteil kaputt! Aber ich frag ihn nochmal!!!



Gehst du heute biken?
Wann und wo ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (24. August 2005)

Schau ich doch mal wieder bei Euch vorbei. 
Komme gerade vom radeln, das macht wieder Spaahaaaß. Sogar ein bisserl querfeldein über Würzelchen   
@-Bikeburnz - Meine besten Genesungswünsche!


----------



## bikeburnz (24. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Burnz!
> Wie haste das denn geschafft?
> Von mir auch gute Besserung



ach es war nass wie sau und meine reifen voller matsch, da bin ich von der northshore gerutscht und ca. 1,5 m kopfüber runtergeplumst und irgendwie auf die hand gefallen :kotz:


----------



## Pfalzyeti (24. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Gehst du heute biken?
> Wann und wo ist Treffpunkt?



Sorry Elmex, um die Zeit war ich schon unterwegs nach Neustadt   

Wir wollen am Freitag abend, und am Samstag biken!!

Kannst ja mal bescheid geben wenn Du zeit hast!!


----------



## Elmex (25. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Elmex, um die Zeit war ich schon unterwegs nach Neustadt
> 
> Wir wollen am Freitag abend, und am Samstag biken!!
> 
> Kannst ja mal bescheid geben wenn Du zeit hast!!



Ich komme am Samstag mit El Zimbo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (25. August 2005)

Hey Yeti,

kommt doch am Samstag auch zum Eckkopf - das wird sicher spaßig...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (25. August 2005)

Wir wollten eigentlich in Edenkoben starten!

Wenn das nicht klappen sollte bin ich auf jeden fall dabei!


----------



## strandi (25. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollten eigentlich in Edenkoben starten!
> 
> Wenn das nicht klappen sollte bin ich auf jeden fall dabei!


fürn ecki kannste alles stehen und liegen lassen...lohnt sich immer


----------



## Pfalzyeti (25. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> fürn ecki kannste alles stehen und liegen lassen...lohnt sich immer



Kennst Du die Trails rund um die Landauer Hütte????

Für die lass ich lieber den Ecki stehen!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 10852 (25. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst Du die Trails rund um die Landauer Hütte????


.....sind landschaftlich sehr schön..... würde Sie aber nicht unter den Top-Five einordnen!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (25. August 2005)

Kajaker schrieb:
			
		

> .....sind landschaftlich sehr schön..... würde Sie aber nicht unter den Top-Five einordnen!



Hab da immer ein Local dabei!! Fahren auch mal Wege, die nicht verzeichnet sind!!!

Schreib mal deine top five, vielleicht kenn ich da was


----------



## el Zimbo (25. August 2005)

...dann müsst ihr mich unbedingt mal in die Gegend südlich der Rietburg mitnehmen, so in drei oder vier Wochen,
da kenn ich mich nämlich gar net aus.


----------



## Deleted 10852 (25. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Schreib mal deine top five, vielleicht kenn ich da was


.....muss zugeben dass die nicht besonders originell sind, 
der abgedroschene Einheitsbrei halt:

Hohe Loog / Kalmit
Eckkopf / Stabenberg
Weinbiet
Drachenfels
Bismarckturm
Ludwigsturm


----------



## Pfalzyeti (25. August 2005)

Ich frag ihn mal ob er sich dort auskennt!

Ansonsten können wir gern mal machen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (25. August 2005)

Kajaker schrieb:
			
		

> .....muss zugeben dass die nicht besonders originell sind,
> der abgedroschene Einheitsbrei halt:
> 
> Hohe Loog / Kalmit
> ...



Ja sind eigentlich alle gut, wir sind dieses Jahr dabei neue Trails zu suchen. Hatten bis jetzt fast immer Glück, dass es keine breiten Fostwege waren.


----------



## Deleted 10852 (25. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind dieses Jahr dabei neue Trails zu suchen.


.....neue Trails sind immer gut  
Ich als Tourer, halt mich meistens an die bewährten Trails.
Mehr als 2km Waldautobahnanfahrt zu neuen Trails passen nicht so in mein Schema.


----------



## Frank_Philip (25. August 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann müsst ihr mich unbedingt mal in die Gegend südlich der Rietburg mitnehmen, so in drei oder vier Wochen,
> da kenn ich mich nämlich gar net aus.




Rietburg ist praktisch mein Heimatgebiet, da ich in Rhodt aufgewachsen bin. Kann Euch da gerne mal etwas herumführen ... wenn ihr wollt !!!


----------



## mtb_nico (25. August 2005)

Frank_Philip schrieb:
			
		

> ...Rhodt...


Ist das das Rhodt mit dem Heeresfliegerstützpunkt?

nico


----------



## Frank_Philip (25. August 2005)

@nico
also in Rhodt gibt es ja vieles, aber keinen Heeresfliegerstützpunkt. Rhodt liegt bei Edenkoben und ist ein 1500Seelen Dörfchen direkt am Pfälzer Wald !


----------



## han (25. August 2005)

jo, und da gibt ein Lift der uns nicht mit hochnimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (25. August 2005)

Frank_Philip schrieb:
			
		

> @nico
> also in Rhodt gibt es ja vieles, aber keinen Heeresfliegerstützpunkt. Rhodt liegt bei Edenkoben und ist ein 1500Seelen Dörfchen direkt am Pfälzer Wald !


Ups,.. okay... das Rhodt das ich meine liegt in Richtung Würzburg glaube ich.
Weiß auch nicht ob das genau so geschrieben wird, aber mir ging es eh nur darum zu wissen wo das ungefähr liegt...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## mtb_nico (25. August 2005)

Hi Leute!
Die Rallye Deutschland findet ja dieses Wochenende statt. Ist jemand von euch am Samstag auf der Panzerplatte in Baumholder?
Vielleicht könnte man ja was zusammen starten, zur Zeit bin ich nämlich noch alleine mit der Idee dort hin zu fahren...
Gruß!

nico

Weitere Infos unter WRC.com und OMV-ADAC-Rallye.de.


----------



## plastikengel (25. August 2005)

hey, wasn los mit euch???


----------



## rockmachine 66 (25. August 2005)

is echt ruhig heut hier,hab mich aber eh schon gefragt ob ihr sonst nichts zu tun habt ausser im forum rumposten


----------



## plastikengel (25. August 2005)

ohne den meister der dummschwätzerei    ists echt n bissel mau hier!


----------



## rockmachine 66 (25. August 2005)

soso es gibt einen Meister??
kam mir eher wie ein meisterstammtisch vor müß ich sagen


----------



## rockmachine 66 (25. August 2005)

ausserdem frage ich mich ob jemand lust hat morgen ne kleine reierabendrunde zu drehen


----------



## rockmachine 66 (25. August 2005)

oh mann gäääähn die lassen uns heut alle im stich, werd später nochmal reinschauen bis dann!


----------



## han (25. August 2005)

wirklich nix loß hier..da hohl ich mir mal ein Bier aus dem Kühlschrank..soll ich eins mitbringen?


----------



## plastikengel (25. August 2005)

ja richtig laaaaaaaangweilig hier. da hüpf ich lieber mal in die kiste und gönn mir nen ausgiebigen schönheitsschlaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (25. August 2005)

aaaaaaaaahhh - da is ja einer!!!!


----------



## han (25. August 2005)

yep, und? doch nicht in die Kiste springen?


----------



## rockmachine 66 (25. August 2005)

zu nem bier sag ich nicht nein


----------



## plastikengel (25. August 2005)

ich wär eher für cocktails, wie wärs mit nem caipi???


----------



## han (25. August 2005)

kann morgen nicht > schaffe und danach nach DÜW trainieren > Haßloch Family


----------



## rockmachine 66 (25. August 2005)

ich hab die vermutung daß die abwesenden bereits bei bier und cocktails das WE einläuten


----------



## han (25. August 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich wär eher für cocktails, wie wärs mit nem caipi???


da passt du besser zum strandi. der säuft das zeug wie wasser *cheers*


----------



## plastikengel (25. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab die vermutung daß die abwesenden bereits bei bier und cocktails das WE einläuten




  

ja das zeugs schmeckt ja auch lecker


----------



## rockmachine 66 (25. August 2005)

werde morgen auch nicht reinschauen,will wie erwähnt etwas fahren,und danach zu einer   -FETE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockmachine 66 (25. August 2005)

wir sollten vielleicht mal versuchen mitwochs ne tour zum Lambertskreuz anzuleiern


----------



## han (25. August 2005)

da war ich am Sonntag....durch den Regen habe ich dort mehr Zeit im Lokal als auf den Trails verbracht..da hats lecker Kuchen *hmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## rockmachine 66 (25. August 2005)

ja den nußzopf kann man seeeehhhhr empfehlen
und mittwoch abends is da immer paarty


----------



## rockmachine 66 (25. August 2005)

befürchte aber Caipis gibts da keine


----------



## han (25. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> ja den nußzopf kann man seeeehhhhr empfehlen
> und mittwoch abends is da immer paarty


wie. der pwv altherrenclub oder was? und warum werde ich da nicht mit eingeladen??


----------



## plastikengel (25. August 2005)

wie jetzt??? party aufm lampertskreuz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockmachine 66 (25. August 2005)

Ihr solltet euch drinnen mal umsehn,dann fragt mann sich wozu die großen Boxen und die Lichtanlage im Haus ist   und wanderer sind eher elten da


----------



## plastikengel (25. August 2005)

gut' nacht


----------



## rockmachine 66 (25. August 2005)

Diese Woche war nicht soo viel los

 aber ich denke mann kann sehen wer so in etwa kommt


----------



## strandi (26. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> da passt du besser zum strandi. der säuft das zeug wie wasser *cheers*


caipi? was wo?


----------



## strandi (26. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> moin strandi
> 
> un alles fit
> 
> wetter is geil bei uns, werd mich aufraffen zum biken...


jau!
wetter is auch geil bei uns...etwas frisch geworden aber immerhin sonne!
werd allerdings net biken gehen...meine sister is dieses WE zu besuch


----------



## strandi (26. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> bei dir ist immer ganz schön was los...


langsam nimmt´s aber überhand   bin bis ende oktober jedes wochenende irgendwie verplant


----------



## strandi (26. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> wollen wohl alle ein paar schöne tage in dänemark erleben


naja, wobei ich net sooo viel besuch kriege...aber ich bin viel unterwegs...hochzeit, junggesellenabschied, dh-rennen, seminar, urlaub...da geht einiges


----------



## strandi (26. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> schön, wenn man noch so jung ist, voller energie


  na komm...soooooooo jung bin ich ja nu auch net mehr   
und voller energie erst recht net


----------



## Pfalzyeti (26. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na komm...soooooooo jung bin ich ja nu auch net mehr
> und voller energie erst recht net



Doch bist ein Jungspund!! Genauso wie ich.

Und sei froh, alt werden wir noch schnell genung


----------



## strandi (26. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Doch bist ein Jungspund!!


psssst...wenn das hecki hört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (26. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch net
> 
> packs gar net, sind schon wieder wolken am himmel
> und sonne ist weg, bin aber schon mal angezogen,
> und fahr dann auch gleich los->>>


na dann viel spass   
will auch


----------



## mtb_nico (26. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na komm...soooooooo jung bin ich ja nu auch net mehr


 



			
				Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> packs gar net, sind schon wieder wolken am himmel
> und sonne ist weg, bin aber schon mal angezogen,
> und fahr dann auch gleich los->>>


Also hier scheint die Sonne noch volles Programm. Scheint aber ein bissel windig zu sein...
Werde mich auch demnächst fertig machen und mich auf Radel schwingen...

nico


----------



## Hecklerin23 (26. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> psssst...wenn das hecki hört



Höhöhööö, habs gehört   
Ist aber in Deinem Profil auch zu sehen, aber psst, ich werds nicht verraten


----------



## Pfalzyeti (26. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Höhöhööö, habs gehört
> Ist aber in Deinem Profil auch zu sehen, aber psst, ich werds nicht verraten



Hey strandi, Du mußt dein Geburtsjahr abändern.
Wirst halt am 23.10 gleich 5 Jahre älter!! 

Dann klappts auch mit der Nachbarin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strandi (26. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hey strandi, Du mußt dein Geburtsjahr abändern.
> Wirst halt am 23.10 gleich 5 Jahre älter!!
> 
> Dann klappts auch mit der Nachbarin!!!!!!!!!!!!


hehe gute idee   
aber warum nachbarin   ich würd die hecklerin vorziehen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (26. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe gute idee
> aber warum nachbarin   ich würd die hecklerin vorziehen



Da halt ich mich raus!!


----------



## strandi (26. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Da halt ich mich raus!!


warum denn


----------



## Pfalzyeti (26. August 2005)

so halt, macht mehr spass als außenstehender das alles zu verfolgen


----------



## strandi (26. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> so halt, macht mehr spass als außenstehender das alles zu verfolgen


hehe kleiner voyeur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (26. August 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> so mein erstes tourenprofil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, sieht aus wie nen Hollandprofil... Schau mal ob du im CicloTour nicht die y-Achse etwas anders skalieren kannst. Dann kommen auch die Steigungen besser raus.
Ist glaube ich der Knopp hier:




Gruß!

nico


----------



## mtb_nico (26. August 2005)

Also mit Hollandprofil meinte ich eigentlich deines. Wenn man nicht auf die Achsenbeschriftung bei deinem Bild achtet denkt man im ersten Moment die ganze Tour hat 30HM... 

nico

P.S.: Ja, meins ist auf der Straße entstanden. Habe an meinem Helius keinen Tacho, da deplaziert!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (26. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> so halt, macht mehr spass als außenstehender das alles zu verfolgen



Jojo is klar, der Yeti muss sich auch hüten. Wir sehen uns spätestens an der Uni und dann gäbs was zu hören auf die Öhren


----------



## strandi (26. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jojo is klar, der Yeti muss sich auch hüten. Wir sehen uns spätestens an der Uni und dann gäbs was zu hören auf die Öhren


ich glaub ich fang an zu studieren...


----------



## mtb_nico (27. August 2005)

So, bin bäääck aus Baumholder. War sehr geil! Die WRCs sind so laut das es richtig im Bauch weh tut, wenn die an einem vorbei ballern.
Mir sind auch, anders als in Wildbad ein paar gute Bilder und Videos gelungen. 
Hier mal zwei Impressionen:











Den Rest lade ich vielleicht nächste Woche hoch.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Bumble (27. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin bäääck aus Baumholder. War sehr geil! Die WRCs sind so laut das es richtig im Bauch weh tut, wenn die an einem vorbei ballern.
> Mir sind auch, anders als in Wildbad ein paar gute Bilder und Videos gelungen.
> Hier mal zwei Impressionen:
> 
> ...



*Der untere iss doch `n Lancia Stratos aus den 70èrn   

Gabs da so ne Oldie-Klasse ???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (27. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jojo is klar, der Yeti muss sich auch hüten. Wir sehen uns spätestens an der Uni und dann gäbs was zu hören auf die Öhren



Da bin ich aber mal gespannt. Ich hoff ich darf meinen Kaffee trinken und muß ihn nicht von meinem T-Shirt lutschen


----------



## mtb_nico (27. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Der untere iss doch `n Lancia Stratos aus den 70èrn
> 
> Gabs da so ne Oldie-Klasse ???*


Nach der ersten WP auf der PP kamen ein paar Oldies die Strecke langgeballert um die Zeit des Service zu überbrücken.
Habe auch mit der DigiCam nen geiles Video von nem Manta (glaube ich) gemacht der durch die gleiche Kurve übelst durchballert. Habs mal hochgeladen und hier abgelegt:
-> Rock den krassen Shit...

Wie man hören kann freue ich mich doch schon als der driftet... 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Bumble (27. August 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch mit der DigiCam nen geiles Video von nem Manta (glaube ich) gemacht der durch die gleiche Kurve übelst durchballert. Habs mal hochgeladen und hier abgelegt:
> Wie man hören kann freue ich mich doch schon als der driftet...
> Gruß!
> 
> nico



*Ascona B !!!    

Da iss dir ja fast einer abgegangen       *


----------



## Hecklerin23 (27. August 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich aber mal gespannt. Ich hoff ich darf meinen Kaffee trinken und muß ihn nicht von meinem T-Shirt lutschen



Hm, geniale Idee   ich glaube das will ich sehen


----------



## rockmachine 66 (27. August 2005)

juuuuhuuuuuu   
Mein Radel is endlich fertig    
nachdem heute eeendlich der Rahmen kam hab mich heut abend noch an den Umbau gemacht!
   un nu isses fertisch!
und morgen wird es auf der Weinstrassse präsentiert  
hoffe ausserdem die 15cm federweg bringen mich dann besoffen sicher nach haus  
Guckst du hier:


----------



## Elmex (27. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> juuuuhuuuuuu
> Mein Radel is endlich fertig
> nachdem heute eeendlich der Rahmen kam hab mich heut abend noch an den Umbau gemacht!
> un nu isses fertisch!
> ...



Steht das Angebot zur Umbauhilfe noch?


----------



## rockmachine 66 (27. August 2005)

sicher,müssten nur nen passenden Termin finden


----------



## Elmex (27. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> sicher,müssten nur nen passenden Termin finden


Ich werde mich demnächst melden.
Danke


----------



## rockmachine 66 (27. August 2005)

aber dran denken ab mitwoch bin ich ca ne woche weg
soo werd mich jetzt mal auf die örtliche kerwe begeben und schaun was geht


----------



## rockmachine 66 (28. August 2005)

soooo komm grad von der kerb
werd jetzt mal für morgen planen
ne gemütliche tour so ca. 55km
circa 85 HM wer mitfahren will; treffen is 10:00 in Daschau am Rathaus
    werden uns aber auf das wesentliche konzentrieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (28. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ascona B !!!
> 
> Da iss dir ja fast einer abgegangen       *


Jo, habs auch gerade gemerkt, is nen Opel Ascona 400. Zu geil sag ich dir...

Bevor ich meinen Vectra bekommen habe hat uns ein Bekannter einen Ascona B mit 75.000km angeboten (Omaauto). Allerdings hat er ihn dann einfach an jemanden anderen weggegeben, in der Zeit als mich meine Mutter wegen dem Auto befragt hat. Ist echt ******* gelaufen...  

Da wären vorne, mit dem Fernlicht gekoppelt, zwei dicke Scheinwerfer drauf gekommen... 

Hier noch ein paar Infos zum 400er: Opel Ascona 400

Ach, wenn ich so eine Veranstalltung sehe kocht das Benizn im Blut, mit dem mich mein Vater bei der Geburt ausgestattet hat, wieder hoch... 
Schade das ich damals mit Motorsport aufgehört habe...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## strandi (28. August 2005)

Hey Bastel-Bumble!
Brauch mal wieder Deine Hilfe...
Hab ja nun zum zweiten Mal die Sperrklinken der Onyx platt gemacht...kann man da irgendwie n anderen Freilauf draufbauen? Will net die Nabe ausbauen weil einspeichen so teuer is bzw mir selbst zu nervig is   Aber mit dem Onyx Krams kann ich ja net lange fahren...dann isset ja gleich wieder kaputt   
Gruss,
Strandinator


----------



## rockmachine 66 (28. August 2005)

@strandi: falls dir bumble auf die schnelle nicht weiterhelfen kann kann ich dir  
www.whizz-wheels.de
empfehlen,
vermute die kennen das problem und schaffen abhilfe,


----------



## strandi (28. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi: falls dir bumble auf die schnelle nicht weiterhelfen kann kann ich dir
> www.whizz-wheels.de
> empfehlen,
> vermute die kennen das problem und schaffen abhilfe,


jau danke! werd da mal nachfragen!


----------



## Elmex (28. August 2005)

Habs jetzt endlich mal gebacken bekommen ein paar Bilder einzustellen.


----------



## rockmachine 66 (29. August 2005)

war heut mittag am weinbiet unterwegs
da hat doch tatsächlich jemand nen kleinen Sprung gebuddelt


----------



## han (29. August 2005)

tztztzzt, wer macht den so was?!?!?!?


----------



## rockmachine 66 (29. August 2005)

an sich seh ich sowas immer positiv,aber direkt am Hauptwanderweg zur Hütte oder besser gesagt direkt über den Wanderweg  
das gibt vermutlich ärger


----------



## Elmex (29. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> an sich seh ich sowas immer positiv,aber direkt am Hauptwanderweg zur Hütte oder besser gesagt direkt über den Wanderweg
> das gibt vermutlich ärger



Wir haben doch ausgemacht morgen um 18 Uhr doch du wolltest schon 17 Uhr.
Ich habe erfahren dass es auch früher geht. 17 Uhr oder noch früher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (29. August 2005)

hm, warum is denn hier eigentlich schon wieder nix los?


----------



## rockmachine 66 (29. August 2005)

sollten mal ne sammlung starten und dem TH ein nues Netzteil sponsorn


----------



## Elmex (29. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, warum is denn hier eigentlich schon wieder nix los?


Die letzten Tage ist schon nichts mehr los.


----------



## rockmachine 66 (29. August 2005)

dann sagen wir 17:30


----------



## rockmachine 66 (29. August 2005)

hab heute mittag nen sauerländer zum Weinbiet geschleppt der hier zu besuch ist.
nach anfänglicher skepsis ob man hier vernünftig fahren könnne
bekam er nach der abfahrt das grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht


----------



## Elmex (29. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> dann sagen wir 17:30



OK bis morsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (29. August 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> sollten mal ne sammlung starten und dem TH ein nues Netzteil sponsorn



Habe gerade mit TH telefoniert.
Sein Rechner ist ganz hinüber und er hat heute einen neuen bestellt.
Der ist aber erst in 2 Wochen da.


----------



## han (29. August 2005)

jo, und was ist mit der Plastikangel????
Habt ihr sie endgültig verscheucht?!?!?!?!?
Oder liegt sie unter den vielen Weinleichen am Wegesrand?!


----------



## Elmex (29. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> jo, und was ist mit der Plastikangel????
> Habt ihr sie endgültig verscheucht?!?!?!?!?
> Oder liegt sie unter den vielen Weinleichen am Wegesrand?!



Was machst du am Wochenende? Biken?  
Mein neues Bike ist bis dahin fertig und möchte eingeweiht werden.


----------



## han (29. August 2005)

bin Holland auf einem intern. Mixed Softballturnier   

Geht erst am 11.9 wieder...wenn der WuMa es zuläßt


----------



## Kelme (29. August 2005)

Damit der Laden mal wieder ein wenig in Schwung kommt, werden wir dem Affen mal ein wenig Zucker geben, alte und neue Vorurteile beleben und schräge "Feindbilder" pflegen:



			
				hosenautomat 66 schrieb:
			
		

> sollten mal ne sammlung starten und dem TH ein neues Netzteil sponsorn


Bloß nicht  



			
				strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Mixed Softballturnier


Hört sich an wie transsexuelles Wattebäuschchen werfen   mit anschließender Besetzung eines Coffeeshop (Holland) 


Kelme - später mehr? Nö, auch nicht   .


----------



## strandi (29. August 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Damit der Laden mal wieder ein wenig in Schwung kommt, werden wir dem Affen mal ein wenig Zucker geben, alte und neue Vorurteile beleben und schräge "Feindbilder" pflegen:
> 
> 
> Bloß nicht
> ...


  kelme, der war net schlecht   
vor allem die doppeldeutigkeit bei "netzteil" fiel mir eben erst auf...sieht bestimmt schick aus...der th in nem netzhemd


----------



## face-to-ground (29. August 2005)

hab hier noch nen zweiten combes rumstehn *g* mit 'netzteil*


----------



## han (29. August 2005)

gut..der TH kann ja nicht zurückschlagen.. 

@Zahnputzcreme, da hast du dich wohl verhört: "wahrscheinlich ist ihm nur seine Netzstrumpfhose gerissen..."


----------



## plastikengel (29. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> jo, und was ist mit der Plastikangel????
> Habt ihr sie endgültig verscheucht?!?!?!?!?
> Oder liegt sie unter den vielen Weinleichen am Wegesrand?!



gar nicht!!!!! war gestern schön brav radeln, aber nicht aufer weinstraße, wie wahrscheins so viele von hier um sich volllaufen zu lassen, sondern im mtb-park. wobei wohl weinstraßenradeln aufregender und lustiger  gewesen wäre.    voll langweilig da!!! strecken selber zusammenbasteln macht mehr spaß!!


----------



## Elmex (29. August 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> gut..der TH kann ja nicht zurückschlagen..
> 
> @Zahnputzcreme, da hast du dich wohl verhört: "wahrscheinlich ist ihm nur seine Netzstrumpfhose gerissen..."



Genau zugehört ich habe.
Gut meine Ohren sind.
Die Macht mit dir ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (30. August 2005)

Jetzt muss ich mich aber auch mal beschweren.
What the heck ist hier denn los. Keine spaßigen Posts mehr. Seid ihr alle eingeschlafen?


----------



## strandi (30. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss ich mich aber auch mal beschweren.
> What the heck ist hier denn los. Keine spaßigen Posts mehr. Seid ihr alle eingeschlafen?


tja, wenn du dich hier so rar machst, fehlt mir irgendwie der anreiz zu posten


----------



## Pfalzyeti (30. August 2005)

Hmmmm!!!
Irgendwie fehlt hier der der "King of posts"

Es wird echt zeit dass unser TH mal nen neuen PC bekommt. Der is ja alleine einen Tag beschäftigt um sich alle Beiträge durchzulesen.


----------



## el Zimbo (30. August 2005)

HA!!!

wenn der gute TH wieder gesund ist hat er auch nicht mehr so viel Zeit zum posten...

@Pfalzyeti: Sonntag um 12:00 in Leistadt???
@"Gummigedöhns": Auch Damen sind herzlich eingeladen...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (30. August 2005)

Sorry, bin auf der MTB-WM in Livigno!

Außerdem bin ich verletzt und falle die nächsten 3 Wochen aus.


----------



## el Zimbo (30. August 2005)

...na denn viel Spaß, gute Besserung und evtl. sieht man sich danach.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (30. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tja, wenn du dich hier so rar machst, fehlt mir irgendwie der anreiz zu posten



Hö, verbringe meine freie Zeit wieder mehr aufm Bike als im Forum   
Und während der Arbeit muss ich nach Teilchen fürs "Kleine Gelbe" schauen.
Mir ist aufgefallen, das doch einiges etwas hinüber ist   

Heute Abend gehts wieder ab nach Schriesheim, paar Kilometer strampeln damit wieder etwas Saft in die lahmen Beine kommt.


----------



## strandi (30. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hö, verbringe meine freie Zeit wieder mehr aufm Bike als im Forum
> Und während der Arbeit muss ich nach Teilchen fürs "Kleine Gelbe" schauen.
> Mir ist aufgefallen, das doch einiges etwas hinüber ist
> 
> Heute Abend gehts wieder ab nach Schriesheim, paar Kilometer strampeln damit wieder etwas Saft in die lahmen Beine kommt.


  wem sagste das...brauche neues tretlager und wohl auch ne neue hinterradnabe...es sei denn ich will alle 2 monate die sperrklinken wechseln   
aber irgendwie vermisse ich dich hier ja schon


----------



## Elmex (30. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hö, verbringe meine freie Zeit wieder mehr aufm Bike als im Forum
> Und während der Arbeit muss ich nach Teilchen fürs "Kleine Gelbe" schauen.
> Mir ist aufgefallen, das doch einiges etwas hinüber ist
> 
> Heute Abend gehts wieder ab nach Schriesheim, paar Kilometer strampeln damit wieder etwas Saft in die lahmen Beine kommt.



Was geht in Schriesheim?
Wir sind öfter im Steinbruch klettern aber dass man dort biken kann habe ich nicht gewusst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (30. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wem sagste das...brauche neues tretlager und wohl auch ne neue hinterradnabe...es sei denn ich will alle 2 monate die sperrklinken wechseln
> aber irgendwie vermisse ich dich hier ja schon



Ich brauche für Vorder- und Hinterrad eine neue Nabe, einen Dichtungssatz für meine Bomber Z1, einen neuen Lenker, ein neues hinteres Laufrad, einen neuen Bremshebel für meine Grimeca etc.   Das Geld was schon für mein neues Komplettrad eingeplant und gespart war fließt halt doch erst mal ins Hecklerchen. 

@elmex
Naja, soviel kannst Du jetzt in Schriesheim auch nicht fahren, aber für mich Krüppel reicht es erst mal wieder für den Anfang. Ein bisserl Straße und ein bischen Gelände, dann gehts mir gut und meine Schulter jammert auch nicht zu laut. An dem Steinbruch bin ich früher als ich noch jung und voller Tatendrang war   auch geklettert. Super Ausblick und schönes Gelände, biken kannst Du aber besser vom "Weißen Stein" Dossenheim aus nach Schriesheim runter.


----------



## Elmex (30. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche für Vorder- und Hinterrad eine neue Nabe, einen Dichtungssatz für meine Bomber Z1, einen neuen Lenker, ein neues hinteres Laufrad, einen neuen Bremshebel für meine Grimeca etc.   Das Geld was schon für mein neues Komplettrad eingeplant und gespart war fließt halt doch erst mal ins Hecklerchen.
> 
> @elmex
> Naja, soviel kannst Du jetzt in Schriesheim auch nicht fahren, aber für mich Krüppel reicht es erst mal wieder für den Anfang. Ein bisserl Straße und ein bischen Gelände, dann gehts mir gut und meine Schulter jammert auch nicht zu laut. An dem Steinbruch bin ich früher als ich noch jung und voller Tatendrang war   auch geklettert. Super Ausblick und schönes Gelände, biken kannst Du aber besser vom "Weißen Stein" Dossenheim aus nach Schriesheim runter.



Bin auch noch angeschlagen da ich mir das Kreuzband abgerissen hatte.
Deswegen ist auch klettertechnisch kein hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad drin.
Doch am Sa. war ich mit Zimbo biken und das war sehr anstrengend aber ein
Erlebnis.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (30. August 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch noch angeschlagen da ich mir das Kreuzband abgerissen hatte.
> Deswegen ist auch klettertechnisch kein hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad drin.
> Doch am Sa. war ich mit Zimbo biken und das war sehr anstrengend aber ein
> Erlebnis.



Ich habe mich am Sonntag mal in Beerfelden versucht, wenn auch sehr langsam, aber immerhin bin ich mal wieder den Berg runtergerollt und Anlieger gefahren. Einen kleinen Hopser habe ich mich auch getraut zu machen. Ist schon krass welches Vertrauen man wieder in die ledierten Glieder aufbringen muss. Immer der Gedanke: "Hoffentlich hälts!"


----------



## strandi (30. August 2005)

grad zurück vom dirten...nabe is nu total hin...kam kaum noch heim da das ritzelpaket immer durchgerutscht ist   
dabei lief´s heute so gut...dreier-line fehlerfrei durchgekommen...richtig schön eingetaucht immer 
was für ne nabe könnt ihr mir empfehlen? gewicht spielt keine rolle...hauptsache hält


----------



## face-to-ground (30. August 2005)

@ hecklerin: naja..hoffe, daß es bei dir schneller geht als bei mir...ich hab über ein jahr mit meiner schulterlux kämpfen müssen, bis es halbwegs wieder ging..aber bei mir haben sie auch 2 mal aufgemacht ->36 tage bgu und 3 monate bezahlte reha.... lux mit bruch der gelenkpfanne is einfach  :kotz:


----------



## KrossChris (31. August 2005)

hi leute!
nach langer abstinenz wollt ich mich auch mal wieder melden. na alles klar in good old germany und im wäldchen? wie siehts eigentlich im fall rinne aus, gibt`s neuigkeiten? also zum biken kommste hier net so, wobei ich mir demnächst mal die dh-worldcup strecke in stellenbosch anschauen werde. hier geht echt nur jeden tag wellenreiten und nach der arbeit chillen.
wen`s interessiert, der kann sich bilder von cape town auf www.fh-weltweit.de anschauen.
ansonsten hoffe ich ihr rockt witerhin, sofern ihr nicht irgendwie verletzt seid den pälzer wald und genießt wie immer jedes we den pälzer woi.
@ ich kann dir die da bomb headspin nabe mit 10mm schraubachse empfehlen, passt in alle gängigen ausfallenden und ist nahezu unzerstörbar.

also leute, rock on, greetz from cape town, south africa

chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (31. August 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> @ hecklerin: naja..hoffe, daß es bei dir schneller geht als bei mir...ich hab über ein jahr mit meiner schulterlux kämpfen müssen, bis es halbwegs wieder ging..aber bei mir haben sie auch 2 mal aufgemacht ->36 tage bgu und 3 monate bezahlte reha.... lux mit bruch der gelenkpfanne is einfach  :kotz:




Ich denke mal, das die Chose bei mir auch noch ziemlich lange dauert. Habe jetzt bei der Krankenkasse eine ambulante Reha beantragt da ich Geschäft nicht mehr länger ausfallen kann. Den Arm heben ist nur bis zu 80° möglich, aber solange ich mich wieder auf den Lenker stützen kann ist das alles nicht so wild. Leider haben die bei mir den Eingriff am Tag des Geschehens versäumt. Bin ich mal gespannt wann ich mich wieder am Rücken kratzen kann


----------



## strandi (31. August 2005)

@Chris Von der Da Bomb hab ich schon viel schlechtes gehört...10 Leute. 10 Meinungen   

Das hier is übrigens der Sprung wo ich mir den Fuss zerstört hab. Allerdings ist er mittlerweile höher als auf dem Foto. Einige Homies springen bis auf die Lichtung


----------



## Elmex (31. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> @Chris Von der Da Bomb hab ich schon viel schlechtes gehört...10 Leute. 10 Meinungen
> 
> Das hier is übrigens der Sprung wo ich mir den Fuss zerstört hab. Allerdings ist er mittlerweile höher als auf dem Foto. Einige Homies springen bis auf die Lichtung



Geiles Bild


----------



## Hecklerin23 (31. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> @Chris Von der Da Bomb hab ich schon viel schlechtes gehört...10 Leute. 10 Meinungen
> 
> Das hier is übrigens der Sprung wo ich mir den Fuss zerstört hab. Allerdings ist er mittlerweile höher als auf dem Foto. Einige Homies springen bis auf die Lichtung




Sieht fein aus


----------



## strandi (31. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht fein aus


tut aber weh   
problem is halt das es doch recht hoch und weit ist und die landung mit
nem hardtail wirklich weh tut   ich bin ja damals nicht gestürzt...die landung war halt so hart das mein fuss nachgegeben hat


----------



## Deleted 10852 (31. August 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> die landung war halt so hart das mein fuss nachgegeben hat


.....bei dem Eigengewicht kein Wunder!!!!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (31. August 2005)

Kajaker schrieb:
			
		

> .....bei dem Eigengewicht kein Wunder!!!!



 das war aber nicht nett   
Schau mal Strandi, ich ergreife Partei für Dich.


----------



## strandi (31. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> das war aber nicht nett
> Schau mal Strandi, ich ergreife Partei für Dich.


ich weiss es zu schätzen   
du darfst aber auch gerne mal meine hand ergreifen


----------



## bikeburnz (31. August 2005)

nettes foto... 
ist wohl mal an der zeit sich ein fully zuzulegen strandi??


----------



## strandi (31. August 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> nettes foto...
> ist wohl mal an der zeit sich ein fully zuzulegen strandi??


neee, da kann ja noch mehr kaputt gehen...bin am überlegen ob ich mein bmx wieder rauskramen soll...das hält wenigstens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (31. August 2005)

*g* musst dir halt jemand suchen zum rücken kratzen...für mich war damals viel schlimmer, daß ich nicht auf dem bauch schlafen konnte, weil der doc den arm vorne festgeschnallt hatte
aber 80° klingen gut, mehr als ich nach dem aufschlitzen hatte
lustig war auch, daß mein rechter arm gute 5cm weniger umfang hatte, als ich beim gutachter war (hab 20% bekommen, aber nur für ein jahr   )
aber nu ist fast alles wie früher..hab nur ne riesig fette narbe an der rechten schulter 

lektion der ganzen sache: als radfahrer legt man sich besser net mitm auto an, macht nämlich aua   

@ Elmex: ha...de anneliner der sich net schämt mitm Speschialihst im wald rumzupesen   
hast dich ja am samstag echt wacker geschlagen....naja...warst ja auch bestimmt gut ausgeruht von der arbeitswoche   (so schnell bewegst dich doch sonst net, oder   )


----------



## Hecklerin23 (31. August 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> *g* musst dir halt jemand suchen zum rücken kratzen...für mich war damals viel schlimmer, daß ich nicht auf dem bauch schlafen konnte, weil der doc den arm vorne festgeschnallt hatte
> 
> Das habe ich auch fast 5 Wochen hinter mir, so ein Mist diese blöde Weste hat mich verrückt gemacht. Vor allem bei 35° Außentemperatur im Schatten
> 
> ...


----------



## mtb_nico (31. August 2005)

@Hecklerin23: Wie ist denn das genau passiert?


----------



## strandi (31. August 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe daraus gelernt, mich nie wieder beim springen ablenken zu lassen und nie wieder den Blick von der Strecke zu nehmen wenn ich noch in der Luft hänge


tz, du sollst ja auch net ständig an mich denken   zumindest net beim springen


----------



## face-to-ground (31. August 2005)

*g* ein bekannter von mir ist mal vor ein paar jahren voll gegen ein verkehrsschild gefahren, weil der von nem bekannten gerufen wurde...


----------



## el Zimbo (31. August 2005)

...und du hast ihn gerufen, das war Absicht!


----------



## strandi (31. August 2005)

wer nennt sich hier eigentlich freerider  das ist northshore extreme


----------



## face-to-ground (31. August 2005)

mist..bin ich so einfach zu durchschauen oder denkt ihr hier nur alle so böse von mir? *sfg*  

oh...öhm...zimbo? *fg* kannst mal kurz mit raus vor die tür kommen..ich hab da..ehm..paßgenaue schuhe für dich...aus zement  


hey..das is ja ein lustiges bild von dem kleinen mädel... leider sieht man net alles....im hintergrund kommt nämlich die bahn gefahren...für den richtigen nervenkitzel


----------



## Hecklerin23 (31. August 2005)

hey..das is ja ein lustiges bild von dem kleinen mädel... leider sieht man net alles....im hintergrund kommt nämlich die bahn gefahren...für den richtigen nervenkitzel   [/QUOTE]

Dort werde ich meinen Kindern auch das Fahrrad fahren beibringen   
Das sollte für die Zukunft als Downhiller der beste Start sein, ansonsten bleibt nur noch sie zum Spielen auf die A5 zu schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (31. August 2005)

und ich dacht, das wär ein pic von dir, wie das mit der schulter passiert is


----------



## Hecklerin23 (31. August 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> und ich dacht, das wär ein pic von dir, wie das mit der schulter passiert is



Nö, das war meine erste Tour vor 25 Jahren


----------



## face-to-ground (31. August 2005)

was ein zufall *sfg* da bin ich doch tatsächlich zum ersten mal achterbahn gefahren


----------



## Elmex (31. August 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> *g* musst dir halt jemand suchen zum rücken kratzen...für mich war damals viel schlimmer, daß ich nicht auf dem bauch schlafen konnte, weil der doc den arm vorne festgeschnallt hatte
> aber 80° klingen gut, mehr als ich nach dem aufschlitzen hatte
> lustig war auch, daß mein rechter arm gute 5cm weniger umfang hatte, als ich beim gutachter war (hab 20% bekommen, aber nur für ein jahr   )
> aber nu ist fast alles wie früher..hab nur ne riesig fette narbe an der rechten schulter
> ...



Das Rad ist umgebaut und Specialized Schnee von gestern.
Schau dir doch mal die Bilder vom neuen Rocky Switch an.


----------



## face-to-ground (1. September 2005)

schade..das feuerwehrrot sieht halt schon geil aus *g* im notfall musste mal zum lackierer, kugelstrahlen und ein paar schichten von dem rot auftragen lassen...
elmex die waldfeuerwehr   

hab übrigens festgestellt, daß ich mehr oder weniger durch zufall nur rote räder hab


----------



## el Zimbo (1. September 2005)

...bist wohl als Kind in Ferrari's Farbeimer gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. September 2005)

Kennt das noch einer von Euch


----------



## strandi (1. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt das noch einer von Euch


ach gott...hecki...jetzt wirste aber echt nostalgisch


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ach gott...hecki...jetzt wirste aber echt nostalgisch



Jaaa, schön war die Zeit als ich noch klein war und zu dieser Jahrezeit 6 Wochen am Stück Ferien hatte *schwelg träum*   
Sag bloß Du kennst diese Sendung auch noch.


----------



## mtb_nico (1. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt das noch einer von Euch


Kenn ich nicht,... Ist das so nen Teil was früher im Ostblock die Kinder verführt und zum Sozialismus bekehrt hat? Rein sind sie mit dem Wunsch einen Ball zu bekommen und raus sind se in der Uniform der Jungpioniere gekommen... 
Ich mein,... is immerhin nen Rotes Auto, Stichwort Rote Flut... Naja,... egal!  

nico


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Kenn ich nicht,... Ist das so nen Teil was früher im Ostblock die Kinder verführt und zum Sotzialismus bekehrt hat? Rein sind sie mit dem Wunsch einen Ball zu bekommen und raus sind se in der Uniform der Jungpioniere gekommen...
> Ich mein,... is immerhin nen Rotes Auto, Stichwort Rote Flut... Naja,... egal!
> 
> nico



Neee   , das war eine TV-Sendung für meine Generation die hauptsächlich zur Sommerferienzeit Nachmittags auf den öffentlich rechtlichen lief. 
Kann mich noch erinnern, als mein Vater mit einem Farbfernseher ankam...


----------



## strandi (1. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag bloß Du kennst diese Sendung auch noch.


neee, ich meinte das nostalgisch nur, weil´s in meiner jugend keine autos mehr gab die so eine komische form hatten   
ausserdem hatten wir seit ich denken kann immer einen farbfernseher


----------



## mtb_nico (1. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich noch erinnern, als mein Vater mit einem Farbfernseher ankam...


Boah bis du alt!!!   
So, ich geh mir jetzt erst mal was zu frühstücken holen, ist vielleicht auch besser so! 

nico


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> neee, ich meinte das nostalgisch nur, weil´s in meiner jugend keine autos mehr gab die so eine komische form hatten
> ausserdem hatten wir seit ich denken kann immer einen farbfernseher



Siehste mal, früher hatten Autos noch Character und eine Seele


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Boah bis du alt!!!
> So, ich geh mir jetzt erst mal was zu frühstücken holen, ist vielleicht auch besser so!
> 
> nico




Hey, jetzt aber nicht frech werden. Viel Erfolg bei Jagd nach Deinem Frühstück


----------



## mtb_nico (1. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, jetzt aber nicht frech werden. Viel Erfolg bei Jagd nach Deinem Frühstück


Schon geschehen. Habe zwei Brezeln und ne Laugenstange totgeschlagen und eingesammelt... Jäger und Sammler halt.

- TRENNUNG -

Mal was anderes, ich will am Sonntag nach Wildbad, wenn das Wetter passt. Gibts hier zwischen all den Verschlissenen noch welche die Lust haben mit zu kommen?

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (1. September 2005)

...bei mir steht zwar noch keine drei am Anfang des Alters, aber weit hin isses auch nicht mehr.
Trotzdem kenn ich das Spielmobil nicht aus dem Fernsehen.
Als damals die ersten Kutschen ohne Pferde durch unser Dorf fuhren gab es auch ein Spielmobil,
das in regelmäßigen Abständen uns Kinder belustigte - das war aber bunt mit viel blau...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei mir steht zwar noch keine drei am Anfang des Alters, aber weit hin isses auch nicht mehr.
> Trotzdem kenn ich das Spielmobil nicht aus dem Fernsehen.
> Als damals die ersten Kutschen ohne Pferde durch unser Dorf fuhren gab es auch ein Spielmobil,
> das in regelmäßigen Abständen uns Kinder belustigte - das war aber bunt mit viel blau...



@mtb_nico
Hey, das ging ja schnell. Haste die armen Rentner vom Tresen verdrängt.

@Zimbo
Wissenslücke   
Das Spaßmobil war der absolute Clou. 
Aber die von Dir genannten Kutschen kenne ich auch noch


----------



## eL (1. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Kenn ich nicht,... Ist das so nen Teil was früher im Ostblock die Kinder verführt und zum Sozialismus bekehrt hat? Rein sind sie mit dem Wunsch einen Ball zu bekommen und raus sind se in der Uniform der Jungpioniere gekommen...
> 
> nico



Man sieht deutlich das die propaganda im westen eindeutig besser funktioniert hat und sogar bis jetzt noch anhält um die armen selen der kapitalhungrigen degenerierten konsumgesellschaft für sich nutzbar zu machen.

boah ey ich glaube da sollte mal was richtig gestellt werden   

eL


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. September 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht deutlich das die propaganda im westen eindeutig besser funktioniert hat und sogar bis jetzt noch anhält um die armen selen der kapitalhungrigen degenerierten konsumgesellschaft für sich nutzbar zu machen.
> 
> boah ey ich glaube da sollte mal was richtig gestellt werden
> 
> eL




  Jesses


----------



## mtb_nico (1. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @mtb_nico
> Hey, das ging ja schnell. Haste die armen Rentner vom Tresen verdrängt.


Nein, wohne hier très deluxe in der Innenstadt von dem wunderschönen KL!  
Bin einfach nur zum Bäcker geschlappt und hab mir was gekauft und speiße das hier jetzt wärend ich hier schreibe und TM mache... 



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht deutlich das die propaganda im westen eindeutig besser funktioniert hat und sogar bis jetzt noch anhält um die armen selen der kapitalhungrigen degenerierten konsumgesellschaft für sich nutzbar zu machen.
> 
> boah ey ich glaube da sollte mal was richtig gestellt werden
> 
> eL


Yeah!  Hab ja auch kaum Plan von der damaligen Gesellschaft. Aber ich mag es die Leute damit auf die Schippe zu nehmen...  Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen...


----------



## Seppl2 (1. September 2005)

Hi, das feuerrote Spielmobil kenne ich auch noch aus meiner Jugend. Das mit den öfentlich-rechtlichen hättest Du nicht erwähnen brauchen. Damals gab es noch keine von Spielfilmen unterbrochen Werbesendungen.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, das feuerrote Spielmobil kenne ich auch noch aus meiner Jugend. Das mit den öfentlich-rechtlichen hättest Du nicht erwähnen brauchen. Damals gab es noch keine von Spielfilmen unterbrochen Werbesendungen.
> 
> Gruss Dirk



Yes, wieder einen aus der Reserve gelockt   
Nunja, für unsere Generation ist es noch gut im Gedächtnis, wie es war als es nur 4 Programme gab, aber der Großteil dieses Freds ist mit Kabelfernsehen aufgewachsen


----------



## Speedbullit (1. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Boah bis du alt!!!
> So, ich geh mir jetzt erst mal was zu frühstücken holen, ist vielleicht auch besser so!
> 
> nico



in unserem alter nennt man das reife


----------



## el Zimbo (1. September 2005)

...bin zwar auch ohne Kabel aufgewachsen (bis 1990!), aber als das Spielmobil abgesetzt wurde (1981) war ich gerade mal drei...
Aber wer kennt noch "Spaß am Dienstag", zuerst mit Hase Cäsar, später mit dem Lichtwurm "Zini" - oder: "Die Rappelkiste"
  ich werd wohl langsam doch alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (1. September 2005)

spätestens jetzt sollten wir noch irgendwie nostalgie in den titel übernehmen *sfg*
mann..was hab ich da bloss losgerissen...*gg*
zini...tschüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüssss...*g* hey..damals hatten wir auch frisch noch nen farbfernseher...*seufz*

jaja..damals...als wir im winter noch an eiszapfen gelutscht haben um uns aufzuwärmen und mit blossen händen der acker umgegraben wurde


----------



## mtb_nico (1. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> jaja..damals...als wir im winter noch an eiszapfen gelutscht haben um uns aufzuwärmen und mit blossen händen der acker umgegraben wurde


Jojo, domols... im Winder '42... Gott hawwe mer gefrohre...


----------



## strandi (1. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> spätestens jetzt sollten wir noch irgendwie nostalgie in den titel übernehmen *sfg*
> mann..was hab ich da bloss losgerissen...*gg*
> zini...tschüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüssss...*g* hey..damals hatten wir auch frisch noch nen farbfernseher...*seufz*
> 
> jaja..damals...als wir im winter noch an eiszapfen gelutscht haben um uns aufzuwärmen und mit blossen händen der acker umgegraben wurde


also ich wär für:
invaliden - rentner - flirt - hecki angrab - sauf und sonstwas fred


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. September 2005)

Na endlich wird dieser Fred wieder etwas belebt   

@Speedbullit
Danke für Deine Unterstützung *gg*

@Zimbo
Zini war der Oberknaller, was haben wir als Kids gerätselt wie die das Tierchen zum Leben erweckt haben. Rappelkiste war auch der Hammer, mit Ratz und Rübe   

@Gesicht auf den Boden
... Banden gegründet und die Nachbarn, bevorzugt Rentner, mit Stinkbomben und anderen netten Dingen tyrannisiert haben


----------



## el Zimbo (1. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Gesicht auf den Boden
> ... Banden gegründet und die Nachbarn, bevorzugt Rentner, mit Stinkbomben und anderen netten Dingen tyrannisiert haben




...woher weißt du, dass der nette junge Herr ein Mafiosi ist???


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...woher weißt du, dass der nette junge Herr ein Mafiosi ist???



Hehe, das wird nicht verraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (1. September 2005)

ich renn zwar gerne mit meinem 'ich bin schizophren-ich auch'-t-shirt rum, aber es heißt immer noch mafioso (nix mit plural     )

hach ja...ich konnts damals kaum abwarten bis jeweils dienstag war *gg*
obwohl die bugs-bunny-show auch net übel war...    was musste ich meine eltern nerven und lieb sein um das schauen zu dürfen... *inerinnerungenschwelg*


----------



## el Zimbo (1. September 2005)

Oh Entschuldigung, Don Giovanni - wie konnte ich nur den Plural verwenden...  
Aber ein anderer Italiener namens Andrea hat mir wenigstens beigebracht, wie man "Stracciatella" richtig ausspricht 

Bugs Bunny ist immer noch cool, so wie Tom und Jerry (Simpsons ist zu neu und Mainstream)


----------



## strandi (1. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Entschuldigung, Don Giovanni - wie konnte ich nur den Plural verwenden...
> Aber ein anderer Italiener namens Andrea hat mir wenigstens beigebracht, wie man "Stracciatella" richtig ausspricht


naja, schreiben kannstes ja schonmal...


----------



## el Zimbo (1. September 2005)

Hey Strandinator, wir warten immer noch auf Bilder und Videos von deinen fahrerischen Fortschritten...


----------



## strandi (1. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Strandinator, wir warten immer noch auf Bilder und Videos von deinen fahrerischen Fortschritten...


was für fortschritte   
na mal schauen was ich auftreiben kann...brauch erstma ne neue nabe


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Entschuldigung, Don Giovanni - wie konnte ich nur den Plural verwenden...
> Aber ein anderer Italiener namens Andrea hat mir wenigstens beigebracht, wie man "Stracciatella" richtig ausspricht
> 
> Bugs Bunny ist immer noch cool, so wie Tom und Jerry (Simpsons ist zu neu und Mainstream)




@facie mofiosos
meine Eltern haben dies auch immer als Druckmittel benutzt. Entweder Du saugst jetzt staub oder es geht ohne essen und fernsehen ins Bett, aber SOFORT!   Aufs essen konnte ich noch verzichten, aber nachmittags um 15:00 Uhr ins Bett, das ging mal gar nicht


----------



## face-to-ground (1. September 2005)

jaja..und nu hat die kleine hecklerin nen kleinen reinheitstick und kann net widerstehen im örtlichen mediam*** an der staubsaugerabteilung vorbeizugehen, ohne ne 'probefahrt' zu machen     


@ zimbo: tjaha..der pate sagt: dann müssen wir halt mal unbedingt in worms an den dom, eis zu uns nehmen...das mit abstand beste im umkreis   

*fg* und das geht an alle 'biantschi' und 'lambordschini'-aussprecher..ich krieg euch noch alle    ....die schöne sprache verunglimpfen...


----------



## Seppl2 (1. September 2005)

@hecki: (darf ich doch soooo sagen, oder) *zuzwinker* Jetzt hast Du mich aber verwirrt, Kinderarbeit , oder doch als Teeny noch Spass am Dienstag geguckt?

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> jaja..und nu hat die kleine hecklerin nen kleinen reinheitstick und kann net widerstehen im örtlichen mediam*** an der staubsaugerabteilung vorbeizugehen, ohne ne 'probefahrt' zu machen
> 
> 
> Das war mein Lehrmeister, habe dann aber das MTB fahren entdeckt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> @hecki: (darf ich doch soooo sagen, oder) *zuzwinker* Jetzt hast Du mich aber verwirrt, Kinderarbeit , oder doch als Teeny noch Spass am Dienstag geguckt?
> 
> Gruss Dirk



Was heißt hier Kinderarbeit .... Meine Mutter war schon ziemlich mutig mir mit 8 Jahren einen Staubsauger mit immenser Saugleistung zu übergeben. War echt verblüffend was da so alles rein ging. Muss zugeben manchmal war das sogar spannender als fernsehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (1. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> ... einen Staubsauger mit immenser Saugleistung zu übergeben. War echt verblüffend was da so alles rein ging. Muss zugeben manchmal war das sogar spannender als fernsehen



was möchte hecklerin uns damit wohl sagen?


----------



## Elmex (1. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> was möchte hecklerin uns damit wohl sagen?



Sooo genau wollen wir das garnicht wissen!


----------



## face-to-ground (1. September 2005)

wer weiß....vielleicht ergeben sich interessante erkenntnisse....


----------



## mtb_nico (1. September 2005)

Was ist denn nun eigentlich mit Wildbad? Keiner Interesse? Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden! 

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (1. September 2005)

ich werd am samstag in gediegenem tempo bissl im pfälzer wald rumgurken, will mich ja net komplett fertig machen, fahre am sonntag die große tour bei der basf-fahrt mit...wenn ich mich sonntag abend nimmer melden sollte lieg ich irgendwo in nem straßengraben und verrecke langsam und elendig


----------



## mtb_nico (1. September 2005)

Amok,... glecih kommt auf VOX James Bond - 007 jagt Dr. No... ich freu mich! 

nico


----------



## Elmex (1. September 2005)

Ich habe ein großes Problem!    
Das Rocky ist soweit fertig doch ich kann nicht auf das untere von den 3 Kettenblättern werfen, da der Rahmen im Weg des Umwerfers ist.
Hat jemand Switcherfahrung oder gibt es spezielle Umwerfer?


----------



## face-to-ground (1. September 2005)

schreib halt mal smaug an oder was ins rocky-forum...im schlimmsten fall gehste halt mal zum händler deines vertrauens und heulst rum, damit der das einstellt, wenns gehen sollte....oder..du lässt es, zeigst, daß du hardcore bist und schrubbst auf dem mittleren die berge hoch...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. September 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo genau wollen wir das garnicht wissen!



Was sich ""Gesicht zum Boden" da so vorstellt will ich auch nicht wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (1. September 2005)

ich stell mir gar nix vor    *sfg* deswegen hab ich das ja auch so stehen lassen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich stell mir gar nix vor    *sfg* deswegen hab ich das ja auch so stehen lassen



Hui, da haben wir ja alle noch mal Glück gehabt


----------



## face-to-ground (1. September 2005)

wieso wir? *sfG* dein staubsauger und du? *lmao*


----------



## strandi (1. September 2005)

hm, also wenn hecki so eine innige beziehung zu ihrem staubsauger pflegt wär ich wohl gern ihr staubsauger


----------



## face-to-ground (1. September 2005)

lol...ich weiß nich, ob du noch so gern ihr staubsauger wärst, wenn sie auf dir nen singletrail gnadenlos runterbolzt


----------



## plastikengel (1. September 2005)

strandi mags wohl gern ein wenig härter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (1. September 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> strandi mags wohl gern ein wenig härter


ein wenig


----------



## face-to-ground (1. September 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> strandi mags wohl gern ein wenig härter



rofl...und das nächste outing heute


----------



## Bumble (1. September 2005)

*Hey Strandi,

schon ne neue Nabe in Aussicht, oder immer noch auf der Suche ???

Von den Veltec-Teilen würd ich lieber die Finger lassen, scheinen billigste Lager zu verbauen, meine haben jetzt nach nem halben Jahr schon enormes Spiel   *


----------



## strandi (1. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Hey Strandi,
> 
> schon ne neue Nabe in Aussicht, oder immer noch auf der Suche ???
> 
> Von den Veltec-Teilen würd ich lieber die Finger lassen, scheinen billigste Lager zu verbauen, meine haben jetzt nach nem halben Jahr schon enormes Spiel   *


jo so mehr oder weniger...der typ von wheels world stellt es sich etwas an wg garantie   hier verkauft aber einer seine hügi fr da er sich ne nabe mit 14mm achsen kaufen will (streetbike halt   ) die is noch ganz gut in schuss...


----------



## Bumble (1. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hier verkauft aber einer seine hügi fr da er sich ne nabe mit 14mm achsen kaufen will (streetbike halt   ) die is noch ganz gut in schuss...



Iss aber auch bekannt dafür , daß gerne das Gehäuse zerbröselt    frag mal den Zimbo und das war auch nur beim Uphill   

Iss halt ne Super-Leichtbau-Freeride-Nabe für schlanke Jungs   

Also mir kommt keine Schweizer-Nabe mehr ins Haus, nönö


----------



## Bumble (1. September 2005)

*Hab ja auch ne ganze Zeit lang überlegt, welche Nabe ich mir für hinten holen soll, weil die XT einfach nur Mist ist   

Wenn se nicht so schwer wäre hätte ich mir wohl die Novatec 9 geholt, da hört man nur gutes und scheint auch für Dicke Jungs geeignet zu sein   

guggst du:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=171538&highlight=novatec

und hier:






Novatec 9 36 Loch
sehr robuste HR nabe mit 9-fach freilauf. abgeflachte 12mm achse zum schrauben. passt in jeden standard mtb hinterbau. disc tauglich. 36 loch. andere a. anfr.*


----------



## bikeburnz (2. September 2005)

die hab ich auh an meinem alten hr dran gehabt und werde mir damit ein 2. laufrad für mein enduro aufbauen (lassen)..   
kann novatec auch nur empfehlen


----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

hm, die sieht ja echt massiv aus...
ohje...ich glaub ich bin wieder invalide   hab gestern beim dirten ne "notlandung" mit ausgestreckten bein gemacht...gestern gings noch...heute kann ich kaum auftreten   wenn ich mit dem finger über den einen äusseren fussknochen fahre könnt ich grad an die decke gehe


----------



## eL (2. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Hey Strandi,
> 
> schon ne neue Nabe in Aussicht, oder immer noch auf der Suche ???
> 
> Von den Veltec-Teilen würd ich lieber die Finger lassen, scheinen billigste Lager zu verbauen, meine haben jetzt nach nem halben Jahr schon enormes Spiel   *



Son quatsch ey!

die notternlaitz sin voll überzeut von den royalklass naben. sind doch fast so gut wie CK

hat der herr mal über xt naben nachgedacht? sind billig und für ganz kleines geld kannst du dir den freifauf komplett selber austauschen. nur zum lager einstellen brauchst geschickte hände... aber die hat der mann von heute ja nach all den hammersoap´s

eL


----------



## Bumble (2. September 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Son quatsch ey!
> 
> die notternlaitz sin voll überzeut von den royalklass naben. sind doch fast so gut wie CK
> 
> ...



*Von XT hab ich endgültig die Schnauze voll, nadem ich sie jetzt schon 10 mal neu eingestellt habe und sie sich ständig wieder verstellt.
Im DH-Bike fahr ich aber hinten ne stinkenormale Deore und die iss super    Sind schon komisch die Japsen   

Wegen Veltec kann ich nur von meiner Vorderen Nabe berichten, günstig in der Anschaffung, muss aber jetzt zur Reparatur, weil se voll am rumwackeln iss    *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Hab ja auch ne ganze Zeit lang überlegt, welche Nabe ich mir für hinten holen soll, weil die XT einfach nur Mist ist
> 
> Wieso sind die XT Naben schlecht? Die sind gedichtet und für wenig Geld halten die auch ziemlich viel aus. Habe mich auch gerade für die Dinger entschieden und sie bestellt. Erst hatte ich mit der Hope geliebäugelt, aber mal im ernst. Wenn die XT Nabe ein Jahr hält dann kaufe ich mir nächstes Jahr eine neue und bin immer noch zufrieden und billiger bei weg gekommen.
> Juchuu, und neue Schraubgriffe habe ich bei dem tollen Internet Auktionshaus ergattert. Neue Yeti Schraubgriffeim Bonuspack (alles schwarz auch die Klemmen), der Oberhammer und für echt wenig Kröten *freufreu*. Nachdem ich jetzt 2 verschiedene "Normale" Griffe ausprobiert habe und die trotz Haarspray und anderen diversen Kniffs nicht gehalten haben, habe ich jetzt die Faxen dicke gehabt  *


----------



## Bumble (2. September 2005)

*Kann ja sein, daß ich der einzige Erdenbürger bin, der die XT-Naben kagge findet, bei mir funzen die jedenfalls nicht , oder ich bin zu doof zum einstellen  

Mit den Griffen wars bei mir genauso    sobald`s bissl geregnet hat, hatte ich die Griffe in der Hand, allerdings ohne Lenker drinne   

Jetzt Oury-Schraubgriffe und Ruhe Iss !*


----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Mit den Griffen wars bei mir genauso    sobald`s bissl geregnet hat, hatte ich die Griffe in der Hand, allerdings ohne Lenker drinne
> *


wusste gar net das du n nohander kannst


----------



## Bumble (2. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wusste gar net das du n nohander kannst



*Hat aber dann net so elegant ausgeschaut   *


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Kann ja sein, daß ich der einzige Erdenbürger bin, der die XT-Naben kagge findet, bei mir funzen die jedenfalls nicht , oder ich bin zu doof zum einstellen
> 
> Mit den Griffen wars bei mir genauso    sobald`s bissl geregnet hat, hatte ich die Griffe in der Hand, allerdings ohne Lenker drinne
> 
> Jetzt Oury-Schraubgriffe und Ruhe Iss !*



Ich fands auch ziemlich spannend zu sehen wie meine Hände hin und her drehen und ich langsam aber sicher beim runter fahren immer frontlastiger wurde. Frage mich wieso solche Griffe noch auf dem Markt Umsatz finden. So ein Mist   
Naja, aus Fehlkäufen lernt man


----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fands auch ziemlich spannend zu sehen wie meine Hände hin und her drehen




kein wunder, daß die griffe sich lösen, wenn du da die ganze zeit dran rumzwiebelst


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> kein wunder, daß die griffe sich lösen, wenn du da die ganze zeit dran rumzwiebelst



Gar nicht war


----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

das hätt ich jetzt auch gesagt...*sfg*


----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

*gg* wow...hab die 1500.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (2. September 2005)

Schraubgriffe 4 ever!!!

-ich musste ein ganzes Jahr lang auf den Bumble einreden bis er sich endlich welche gekauft hat...
bei Nässe ist alles andere Bockmist - Schraubgriffe und Plattformpedale und dein Bike hält dich ganz lieb fest (aber nicht zu fest)


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Schraubgriffe 4 ever!!!
> 
> -ich musste ein ganzes Jahr lang auf den Bumble einreden bis er sich endlich welche gekauft hat...
> bei Nässe ist alles andere Bockmist - Schraubgriffe und Plattformpedale und dein Bike hält dich ganz lieb fest (aber nicht zu fest)



Bei ging es noch nicht mal um Regenwetter, auch bei langen Fahrten hat sich der Griff gelöst. Auf jeden Fall der größte Schwachsinn.


----------



## kona-patient (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gar nicht war



bei Hecki löst sich alles auf was sie in die Hände nimmt. Da halten keine schrauben. 
Die Naben sind OK


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> bei Hecki löst sich alles auf was sie in die Hände nimmt. Da halten keine schrauben.
> Die Naben sind OK



Au man, jetzt Du auch noch   
Na warte *ofg*


----------



## el Zimbo (2. September 2005)

...na isser das, der Kona-Patient???
Ich mein muss Strandi jetzt sofort eifersüchtig werden, oder muss er noch weiter rätseln?


----------



## Bumble (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> Die Naben sind OK



*Welche jetzt   *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> bei Hecki löst sich alles auf was sie in die Hände nimmt. Da halten keine schrauben.
> Die Naben sind OK


du meinst in ihren händen schmilzt man dahin


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Welche jetzt   *




MEINE XT


----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...na isser das, der Kona-Patient???
> Ich mein muss Strandi jetzt sofort eifersüchtig werden, oder muss er noch weiter rätseln?


neee, das isser net


----------



## Speedbullit (2. September 2005)

kauf dir was gescheits hält ein leben lang


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> kauf dir was gescheits hält ein leben lang



Och nööö, jetzt Du auch noch   Mr. A. hat mir gestern auch schon die Ohren deswegen abgeknabbert.
Aber Du kennst doch den Traum meiner schlaflosen Nächte. Dafür muss ich doch sparen. Sowas kommt dann ans neue Bike und das "Kleine Gelbe" kriegt jetzt nur das nötigste um Touren zu fahren.

Was hälst Du von dem Diabolus und dem Hope Steuersatz? Du hast doch den Hope, oder?!


----------



## kona-patient (2. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst in ihren händen schmilzt man dahin



genau srand!  vorallen dinge aus gummi und ein paar jungs im IBC


----------



## Speedbullit (2. September 2005)

der hope steuersatz ist das beste was ich bisher diesbezüglich hatte. einmal fest immer fest.

hey marten habens sie dir im osten irgenwelche pillen verabreich du siehst so verändert aus. was geht jetzt mit sonntag.  da oder nicht da das ist hier die frage


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> der hope steuersatz ist das beste was ich bisher diesbezüglich hatte. einmal fest immer fest.
> 
> hey marten habens sie dir im osten irgenwelche pillen verabreich du siehst so verändert aus. was geht jetzt mit sonntag.  da oder nicht da das ist hier die frage



Der ist glaube ich noch knülle von gestern   
Bin am Sonntag mit dabei, was ist mit Deiner Holden?

@Kona-Vollsuff-Pillen-Uhu-Edding-Patient
Seher wir uns heute? What about your moving tomorrow?


----------



## Speedbullit (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist glaube ich noch knülle von gestern
> Bin am Sonntag mit dabei, was ist mit Deiner Holden?
> 
> @Kona-Vollsuff-Pillen-Uhu-Edding-Patient
> Seher wir uns heute? What about your moving tomorrow?



standgas ist am abklingen, steffi ist auch dabei.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> standgas ist am abklingen, steffi ist auch dabei.



Wetterbericht für Sonntag, strahlender Sonneschein!!
Wenigstens mal wieder rumeiern, ich lade die Kona-Tröte dann mit ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona-patient (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Du kennst doch den Traum meiner schlaflosen Nächte. Dafür muss ich doch sparen.QUOTE]
> 
> du brauchst nicht davon zu traümen! wenn du willst treffen wir uns und dann zeig ich dir das wovon du traümst
> darfst auch mal anfassen, oder ich bau´s gleich bei dir ein.
> ...


----------



## mtb_nico (2. September 2005)

ODI Schraubgriffe an die Macht!!!
Ich glaube der einzige Grund warum es noch "normale" Griffe gibt ist, dass sie ein bissel leichter sind...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## kona-patient (2. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> standgas ist am abklingen, steffi ist auch dabei.



mal schauen ob ich das mit dem umzug in die reihe bekomme. ich denk aber schon das ich noch zeit hab ne runde auf der burg zu drehen.


----------



## Speedbullit (2. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> ODI Schraubgriffe an die Macht!!!
> Ich glaube der einzige Grund warum es noch "normale" Griffe gibt ist, dass sie ein bissel leichter sind...
> Gruß!
> 
> nico



masse schiebt


----------



## Speedbullit (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> mal schauen ob ich das mit dem umzug in die reihe bekomme. ich denk aber schon das ich noch zeit hab ne runde auf der burg zu drehen.



was ist mit tobi meinst du der kann den bus organisieren


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> was ist mit tobi meinst du der kann den bus organisieren



Tobse ist mit Bernd in Winterberg, die wollen heute Abend starten.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> mal schauen ob ich das mit dem umzug in die reihe bekomme. ich denk aber schon das ich noch zeit hab ne runde auf der burg zu drehen.



Wat mutt das mutt mein Spatz, auf auf zum fröhlichen radeln an der Burg. Deinen Setzkasten kannst Du auch noch Abends einsortieren. Wenn Du magst helfe ich Dir auch


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> ODI Schraubgriffe an die Macht!!!
> Ich glaube der einzige Grund warum es noch "normale" Griffe gibt ist, dass sie ein bissel leichter sind...
> Gruß!
> 
> nico



Na nu, soviel leichter waren meine alten Griffe aber auch nicht


----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

hmm..ich glaub hier verwechseln einige die fahrradgriffe mit dem gasgriff an mx-mopeds *gg* an den dingern hält man sich fest..wenn man dran dreht gehts net schneller den berg rauf    (und wenn doch, hab ich schraubgriffe schneller an meinen rädern, als die an der kasse rausgeben können   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..ich glaub hier verwechseln einige die fahrradgriffe mit dem gasgriff an mx-mopeds *gg* an den dingern hält man sich fest..wenn man dran dreht gehts net schneller den berg rauf    (und wenn doch, hab ich schraubgriffe schneller an meinen rädern, als die an der kasse rausgeben können   )




Schön wärs gewesen, dafür gings bergrunter schneller, weil ich nicht mehr an die Bremsgriffe gekommen bin


----------



## kona-patient (2. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> was ist mit tobi meinst du der kann den bus organisieren



schade das tobi nich da is. wir pimpen einfach dein bus als shuttl um.  

@heckimaus: das ist ein angebot. ich hab aber echt viel klimbim, kann also dauern.  
kann echt gut kaffee kochen, vvenn du müde werden solltest


----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön wärs gewesen, dafür gings bergrunter schneller, weil ich nicht mehr an die Bremsgriffe gekommen bin



wer bremst verliert


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> schade das tobi nich da is. wir pimpen einfach dein bus als shuttl um.
> 
> @heckimaus: das ist ein angebot. ich hab aber echt viel klimbim, kann also dauern.
> kann echt gut kaffee kochen, vvenn du müde werden solltest



Au weia, was habe ich gesagt, hatte vergessen, dass Du zig Ü-Ei iguren hast   
Auch ja, Speed wird sich freuen und seine bessere Hälfte auch   
Hey, aber immerhin habt ihr ja einen Fahrer dabei, ich glaube ich werde nicht oft mit dem Radel fahren können


----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> kann echt gut kaffee kochen, vvenn du müde werden solltest




ich würde das angebot gern *jetzt* in anspruch nehmen, da meine heißgeliebte espressomaschine außer reichweite ist *g*


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde das angebot gern *jetzt* in anspruch nehmen, da meine heißgeliebte espressomaschine außer reichweite ist *g*



Von dem Kaffee springst Du aber morgen Nachmittag noch im Dreieck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

genau was ich brauch!! *sfg* - dann komm ich wenigstens heute mal auf touren..is sooooooo öde vor nem blöden pc zu sitzen und datensicherung zu machen *grml*


----------



## kona-patient (2. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde das angebot gern *jetzt* in anspruch nehmen, da meine heißgeliebte espressomaschine außer reichweite ist *g*



hecki übertreibt wieder mal. sie ist halt immer etwas aufgeregt wenn sie mich sieht. look at mein profilbild


----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

aso...hast ihr noch nich verraten, daß der kaffee koffeinfrei ist?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> aso...hast ihr noch nich verraten, daß der kaffee koffeinfrei ist?




Habe wohl als Kind zuviel von dem Zaubertrank zu mir genommen


----------



## kona-patient (2. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> aso...hast ihr noch nich verraten, daß der kaffee koffeinfrei ist?



richtig! aber pssst. sonst fliegt ihre ausrede (der kaffee wär zu stark) noch auf.


----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

hecki is als kleines kind in den konzentrattank bei hm-interdrink gefallen


----------



## kona-patient (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe wohl als Kind zuviel von dem Zaubertrank zu mir genommen



wieso??? ich finds cool das du mich so verzauberst


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> wieso??? ich finds cool das du mich so verzauberst




Smack


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hecki is als kleines kind in den konzentrattank bei hm-interdrink gefallen



Ich sitze immer noch da drin


----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> wieso??? ich finds cool das du mich so verzauberst


nun ja, nicht nur dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

hmm..was muss ich wohl machen, um auch so einen 'smack' zu bekommen?
hoffe, daß das kein schlag ins gesicht war


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> nun ja, nicht nur dich




Hey, wir haben seit gestern Herbst und nicht Frühling.
Sch..., ich glaube in dem Zaubertrank waren auch noch Pheromone.


----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, wir haben seit gestern Herbst und nicht Frühling.
> Sch..., ich glaube in dem Zaubertrank waren auch noch Pheromone.


in meinem alter ist noch das ganze jahr frühling


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> in meinem alter ist noch das ganze jahr frühling




Morgens einen Schluck Doppelherz, ein V-Tablette und etwas 4711 hinter die Ohren dann fühlt man sich Aprilfrisch


----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann fühlt man sich Aprilfrisch



ein schluck lenor wirkt doch das selbe....


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ein schluck lenor wirkt doch das selbe....




Würg, da hat man den ganzen Tag eine belegte Zunge.
Wie wärs hiermit


----------



## kona-patient (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Würg, da hat man den ganzen Tag eine belegte Zunge.
> Wie wärs hiermit



ein schluck aus der flasche und danach gehts in den klub, auf parfum.
http://www.varna-bulgarien.com/galleries/Parfum/pages/Parfum Club Varna-Bulgarien.html


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> ein schluck aus der flasche und danach gehts in den klub, auf parfum.
> http://www.varna-bulgarien.com/galleries/Parfum/pages/Parfum Club Varna-Bulgarien.html



Ich bin geheilt


----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> ein schluck aus der flasche und danach gehts in den klub, auf parfum.
> http://www.varna-bulgarien.com/galleries/Parfum/pages/Parfum Club Varna-Bulgarien.html


da muss ich hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> da muss ich hin



Boah Strandi, ich glaube wir müssen reden


----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah Strandi, ich glaube wir müssen reden


das sag ich ja schon lange


----------



## kona-patient (2. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> da muss ich hin


kann ich mir vorstellen das dir das gefällt. stell dir vor "du und hecki" in da club. daraus wird nur nichts. ich bin nämlich jetz heckies neuer invalidenfreund


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das sag ich ja schon lange



Ab in mein Büro


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich mir vorstellen das dir das gefällt. stell dir vor "du und hecki" in da club. daraus wird nur nichts. ich bin nämlich jetz heckies neuer invalidenfreund



Dir zieh ich später die Löffel lang


----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich mir vorstellen das dir das gefällt. stell dir vor "du und hecki" in da club. daraus wird nur nichts. ich bin nämlich jetz heckies neuer invalidenfreund


das müssen wir erst noch ausdiskutieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das müssen wir erst noch ausdiskutieren



Seit ihr jetzt lieb zueinander, oder muss ich mich erst wieder rar machen


----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit ihr jetzt lieb zueinander, oder muss ich mich erst wieder rar machen


neeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin   bloss nicht   
was sollte ich eigentlich in deinem büro   bitte keine sexuelle belästigung am arbeitsplatz


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> neeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin   bloss nicht
> was sollte ich eigentlich in deinem büro   bitte keine sexuelle belästigung am arbeitsplatz




Sag mal ist Tuborg mit Hormonen versetzt. Was Du gleich wieder denkst, tz.
Sagt Dir das Wort Einlauf was   hat wenig mit Sex zu tun, aber geht in die gleiche Richtung


----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal ist Tuborg mit Hormonen versetzt. Was Du gleich wieder denkst, tz.
> Sagt Dir das Wort Einlauf was   hat wenig mit Sex zu tun, aber geht in die gleiche Richtung


wie gesagt...liegt am alter   
aber ich hoffe doch mal das du nicht den wirklichen einlauf meintest


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich mir vorstellen das dir das gefällt. stell dir vor "du und hecki" in da club. daraus wird nur nichts. ich bin nämlich jetz heckies neuer invalidenfreund




KONA-TRÖTE DEIN POSTFACH IST VOLL!!!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

aber ich hoffe doch mal das du nicht den wirklichen einlauf meintest  [/QUOTE]

 HAR HAR, genau den


----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich hoffe doch mal das du nicht den wirklichen einlauf meintest



 HAR HAR, genau den  [/QUOTE]
*schauder* das muss nun wirklich net sein...bin auch wieder lieb


----------



## kona-patient (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal ist Tuborg mit Hormonen versetzt. Was Du gleich wieder denkst, tz.
> Sagt Dir das Wort Einlauf was   hat wenig mit Sex zu tun, aber geht in die gleiche Richtung



das hättest du nich sagen dürfen. strandi ist doch ein ganz durchtriebener


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> das hättest du nich sagen dürfen. strandi ist doch ein ganz durchtriebener



Und wenn er nicht lieb ist ein ganz durchspülter


----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> das hättest du nich sagen dürfen. strandi ist doch ein ganz durchtriebener


ich frag mich nur woher du das weisst   spionierst du mir etwa nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona-patient (2. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich frag mich nur woher du das weisst   spionierst du mir etwa nach


hier in dem fred bekommt man so einiges mit. 
@hecki wo hast du das mit der spülung denn gelernt?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> hier in dem fred bekommt man so einiges mit.
> @hecki wo hast du das mit der spülung denn gelernt?




@strandi 
Keine Panik, ist ein ganz Lieber passt nur auf mich auf wie ein Schießhund


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> hier in dem fred bekommt man so einiges mit.
> @hecki wo hast du das mit der spülung denn gelernt?



Das erkläre ich Dir heute Abend


----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi
> Keine Panik, ist ein ganz Lieber passt nur auf mich auf wie ein Schießhund


hm, ist diese vorsicht begründet???


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, ist diese vorsicht begründet???



Nein, alles im Grünen Bereich, weitermachen


----------



## kona-patient (2. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, ist diese vorsicht begründet???



ich sehe alles


----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe alles


naja, wenn´s dir freude macht


----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

mist..da bin ich mal 5 minuten arbeiten und hier geht voll die post ab *g*
naja..ich weiß nich, was ich von ner frau denken soll, die irisch moos trinkt *g* und sich mit belegter zunge nach lenor-genuß und einläufen auskennt  
am schluß bekomm ich noch ein  wie bei den schlümpfen und fliege in die luft


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> mist..da bin ich mal 5 minuten arbeiten und hier geht voll die post ab *g*
> naja..ich weiß nich, was ich von ner frau denken soll, die irisch moos trinkt *g* und sich mit belegter zunge nach lenor-genuß und einläufen auskennt
> am schluß bekomm ich noch ein  wie bei den schlümpfen und fliege in die luft



Auweia, das hört sich ja gerade an wie Zusammenfassung von Susi bei "HERZBLATT" ... und danach fliegt ihr mit unserem Herzblatt Hubschrauber nach New Orleans auf eine freischwimmende Bohrinsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Auweia, das hört sich ja gerade an wie Zusammenfassung von Susi bei "HERZBLATT" ... und danach fliegt ihr mit unserem Herzblatt Hubschrauber nach New Orleans auf eine freischwimmende Bohrinsel


ich hab gehört wracktauchen sei out...town-diving is der neueste trend


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab gehört wracktauchen sei out...town-diving is der neueste trend



Ja, aber nur auf der eigenen Couch


----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber nur auf der eigenen Couch


  das musst du mir erklären...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das musst du mir erklären...



 heute ist Freitag es sei Dir verziehn.
Da schwimmt ein Haufen Inventar rum (New Orleans)


----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> heute ist Freitag es sei Dir verziehn.
> Da schwimmt ein Haufen Inventar rum (New Orleans)


achsooooo...ja bin etwas müde...


----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

naja..am aktuellen beispiel, sieht man, wie sich die beste nation der welt (zumindest behaupten sie das doch immer   ) sich verhält, wenn bei denen der kittel brennt... 
oh mann..so schrecklich das ist, aber da haben sich sogar die asiaten vorbildlich benommen, als die den tsunami hatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> naja..am aktuellen beispiel, sieht man, wie sich die beste nation der welt (zumindest behaupten sie das doch immer   ) sich verhält, wenn bei denen der kittel brennt...
> oh mann..so schrecklich das ist, aber da haben sich sogar die asiaten vorbildlich benommen, als die den tsunami hatten


na komm, jetzt wird das thema aber zu ernst für diesen fred...
vielleicht sollten wir wieder hecki und ihren staubsauger als thema aufgreifen


----------



## el Zimbo (2. September 2005)

...ich dachte immer, Jungs würden gerne mit Staubsaugern spielen.
Hecki, erklär mir mal was ein Mädel - tschuldigung - eine Dame damit anfangen kann. Bitte!


----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

na meinetwegen...*g*
vielleicht kann hecki uns ja ne einkaufsberatung geben.... wie isn das mit den vorwerk-geräten...da is ja unheimlich viel zubehör dabei *fg* taugen die was für singles...öhm..single-trails?


----------



## el Zimbo (2. September 2005)

...der Kirby hat mehr Saugkraft!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

Aaaaaaarghhh, hätte ich doch nie was von Staubsaugern geschrieben.   
Strandi hat das so gemacht (ablenk   )


----------



## mtb_nico (2. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na komm, jetzt wird das thema aber zu ernst für diesen fred...
> vielleicht sollten wir wieder hecki und ihren staubsauger als thema aufgreifen


Jup, die brauchen da jetzt auch einen ziemlich Großen um wieder klar Schiff zu machen! 

Gestern habe ich auf 3Sat ne Laufschrift mit nem Spendenkonto gesehen. Ich habe gedacht ich seh nicht richtig. Hätte deren Führung mal lieber nicht Milliarden im Irak in Rauch auf gehen lassen...
Und jetzt schießt die Nationalgarde ihre eigene Bevölkerung über den Haufen. Was ich da so gehört habe was im SuperDome abgeht... Holla die Waldfee...

nico


----------



## el Zimbo (2. September 2005)

Ja, eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit kann man nicht abstreiten  
Aber die Nase ist zu klein.
Außerdem war doch die Rede von den Frauen - da will Mann einmal auf die Bedürfnisse der Frau eingehen, da wird gleich um den heißen Brei...
Sch... drauf - dann geh halt zu deinem Aufpasser (ist der Kona-Pate der kleine Bruder deiner besseren Hälfte?) und versohl ihm den Hintern


----------



## mtb_nico (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaaaarghhh, hätte ich doch nie was von Staubsaugern geschrieben.
> Strandi hat das so gemacht (ablenk   )


Das gibt aber ne Staublunge...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit kann man nicht abstreiten
> Aber die Nase ist zu klein.
> Außerdem war doch die Rede von den Frauen - da will Mann einmal auf die Bedürfnisse der Frau eingehen, da wird gleich um den heißen Brei...
> Sch... drauf - dann geh halt zu deinem Aufpasser (ist der Kona-Pate der kleine Bruder deiner besseren Hälfte?) und versohl ihm den Hintern



Huch, nein Kona-Patient ist nicht der Bruder meiner besseren Hälfte. 
Ja, is klar, auf die Bedürfnisse der Frau eingehen. Das ist aber auch das erste Mal   und nur weil ihr Euch wieder irgendwelchen Schw...kram ausdenkt   Nicht mit dem Kommander(in)


----------



## el Zimbo (2. September 2005)

Och Mensch Nico, für ernste Themen bitte nen neuen Thread aufmachen...
Die Amis können sich selbst helfen, wer Geld für so viele Waffen und Militär hat, kann auch ein paar Wasserschäden reparieren!
Und dass das mit dem Kriegsrecht solche Folgen haben würde, hätte man sich denken können...
Wann raffen die endlich, dass Waffen nix für Zivilisten sind?
So, ab jetzt bitte wieder dummes Gelaber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

so, ich meld mich mal ab...WOCHENENDE!!!!!!!!!!!!
ab nach hamburg 
bis sonntag abend!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> so, ich meld mich mal ab...WOCHENENDE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ab nach hamburg
> bis sonntag abend!



Dann mal viel Spaß bei den Hanseaten und pass auf mit dem Deutschen Bier


----------



## el Zimbo (2. September 2005)

Hey Strandi,
du kommst nach D-Land und fährst nicht nach Wachenheim?
Was sagt deine Frau dazu???


----------



## mtb_nico (2. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Och Mensch Nico, für ernste Themen bitte nen neuen Thread aufmachen...
> Die Amis können sich selbst helfen, wer Geld für so viele Waffen und Militär hat, kann auch ein paar Wasserschäden reparieren!
> Und dass das mit dem Kriegsrecht solche Folgen haben würde, hätte man sich denken können...
> Wann raffen die endlich, dass Waffen nix für Zivilisten sind?
> So, ab jetzt bitte wieder dummes Gelaber!


Hey,... die brauchen halt vollautomatische Waffen für den Selbstschutz oder zum Jagen. Wie will man sonst auch nen Hirsch treffen, außer man schickt ihm pro Sekunde 600 blaue Bohnen hinter her? 

Aber du hast recht: Ab jetzt wird wieder hochgradig sinnfrei gelabert... 

Ich fahren am Sonntag nach Wildbad und keiner will mit? Stinke ich aus dem Mund oder seit ihr einfach alles nur Flaschen? 

nico


----------



## el Zimbo (2. September 2005)

...sprich mal den Ort "Bad Wildbad" auf englisch aus - mein Bike hat Angst davor!
Wenn ich da hin fahre, dann nur wenn mir jemand kostenlos ein DH-Bike, einen Brustpanzer und nen Vollhelm ausleiht.
Dann müsste ich nur noch für Benzin und die völlig überteuerten Liftpreise aufkommen.
Im Ernst: Jeder rät mir davon ab nach Wildbad zu fahren, aber die anderen Parks sind alle so weit weg.
Wir sind morgen in Boppard und am Sonntag in Darmstadt - da gibt es auch Anlieger und Sprünge (an beiden Orten) und noch vieles mehr...

Viel Spaß - ich hau auch gleich ab!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

Ich fahren am Sonntag nach Wildbad und keiner will mit? Stinke ich aus dem Mund oder seit ihr einfach alles nur Flaschen? 

nico[/QUOTE]

Kann ich von hier aus nicht riechen   
Nö, ich fahre nach DA, war erst vor 2 Wochen in WB und meine Schulter mag das noch nicht.

Außerdem gebe ich El Zimbo recht was den DH betrifft, aber der Biker X macht mir richtig Spaß


----------



## mtb_nico (2. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...sprich mal den Ort "Bad Wildbad" auf englisch aus - mein Bike hat Angst davor!
> Wenn ich da hin fahre, dann nur wenn mir jemand kostenlos ein DH-Bike, einen Brustpanzer und nen Vollhelm ausleiht.
> Dann müsste ich nur noch für Benzin und die völlig überteuerten Liftpreise aufkommen.
> Im Ernst: Jeder rät mir davon ab nach Wildbad zu fahren, aber die anderen Parks sind alle so weit weg.
> ...


Die Strecke ist doch komplett saniert worden.... 
Mir hats auch nicht beim ersten Mal dort richtig Bock gemacht, aber wenn man mal runter kommt ist die einfach super!!!

nico


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke ist doch komplett saniert worden....
> Mir hats auch nicht beim ersten Mal dort richtig Bock gemacht, aber wenn man mal runter kommt ist die einfach super!!!
> 
> nico



Vor allem findet man es super wenn man keinen neuen Rahmen oder teile danach braucht. Und die Gliedmaßen auch noch heile sind. Echt cool dieses Glücksgefühl   Neee, danke


----------



## el Zimbo (2. September 2005)

Hey, ihr seid am Sonntag in Darmstadt, Frankenstein, Rinne rocken?
Vielleicht läuft man sich in der alten Rinne oder auf dem Parkplatz über den Weg...wir fahren halt ne Tour mit Melibokus und so.
Wenn das der Fall sein sollte muss ich meine Protektoren mitnehmen, dass ich den Tritt vor's Schienbein verkrafte  

Wär echt cool, wenn wir uns da mal treffen, also bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, ihr seid am Sonntag in Darmstadt, Frankenstein, Rinne rocken?
> Vielleicht läuft man sich in der alten Rinne oder auf dem Parkplatz über den Weg...wir fahren halt ne Tour mit Melibokus und so.
> Wenn das der Fall sein sollte muss ich meine Protektoren mitnehmen, dass ich den Tritt vor's Schienbein verkrafte
> 
> Wär echt cool, wenn wir uns da mal treffen, also bis Sonntag



Sind noch nicht sicher ob SA oder So. Nein nein, wegen mir brauchst Du keine Schienbeinprotektoren, ich bin nicht gewaltätig   
Da gibt es bessere und effektivere Formen der Rache


----------



## mtb_nico (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem findet man es super wenn man keinen neuen Rahmen oder teile danach braucht. Und die Gliedmaßen auch noch heile sind. Echt cool dieses Glücksgefühl   Neee, danke


Naja, gerade überspitzte das Ganze doch ein bisschen, oder etwa nicht?
Bis jetzt hat mein Radel noch alles mit gemacht...  Und ich war mehr als einmal dort...


----------



## Speedbullit (2. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...sprich mal den Ort "Bad Wildbad" auf englisch aus - mein Bike hat Angst davor!
> Wenn ich da hin fahre, dann nur wenn mir jemand kostenlos ein DH-Bike, einen Brustpanzer und nen Vollhelm ausleiht.
> Dann müsste ich nur noch für Benzin und die völlig überteuerten Liftpreise aufkommen.
> Im Ernst: Jeder rät mir davon ab nach Wildbad zu fahren, aber die anderen Parks sind alle so weit weg.
> !



ich rate dir nicht ab, ist meines erachtens der anspruchsvollste dh in d-land


----------



## mtb_nico (2. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ich rate dir nicht ab, ist meines erachtens der anspruchsvollste dh in d-land


Mmh,.. Augen zu und Bremse auf ist sicherlich schmerzhaft, aber dazu sind wir dann doch zu reif... 
Wenn man es ruhig/langsam angeht, so wie ich, ist man zwar langsam  aber die Teile und man selbst bleibt heile...

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

hmm...effektivere formen der rache...is deswegen von hecki die pm angekommen mit dem idealen mischungsverhältnis für schnellbindenden zement?   
aber im rhein wirds langsam knapp mitm platz....außerdem war zimbo ein super tourguide...das geht doch net


----------



## Bumble (2. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern habe ich auf 3Sat ne Laufschrift mit nem Spendenkonto gesehen. Ich habe gedacht ich seh nicht richtig. Hätte deren Führung mal lieber nicht Milliarden im Irak in Rauch auf gehen lassen...
> Und jetzt schießt die Nationalgarde ihre eigene Bevölkerung über den Haufen. Was ich da so gehört habe was im SuperDome abgeht... Holla die Waldfee...
> 
> nico



*Tja, die Amis sind schon `n lustiges Völkchen   

Bei den Spendenaufrufen hatte ich ähnliche Gedanken.

Außerdem gibt`s doch da so nen Spruch mit den kleinen Sünden und dem lieben Gott     Warn zwar keine kleinen Sünden und war auch nicht sofort............. Naja, ihr wisst was ich meine   *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ist meines erachtens der anspruchsvollste dh in d-land



*Aber auch die mit Abstand frustrierendste, wenn man nicht richtig fahren kann   *


----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

argh..ups is so ein saftladen   
mein neuer tacho is bei denen..und die liefern nur von montag bis freitags aus...die stellen nicht mal bei der nachbarschaft zu...soll noch einmal einer sagen, daß dhl kagge wär   
 ich will meinen neuen tacho endlich haben


----------



## plastikengel (2. September 2005)

boah, hier war ja heut richtig was los...


----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

yup..und..steht de holiday-park noch? *g*


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. September 2005)

@mtb-nico
Von wegen überspitzt, Du hast mich noch nicht fahren sehen   Bei meinem Stil kann das nur schief gehen. Ich kenne die Strecke, da ich eigentlich eine relativ    gesunde Selbsteinschätzung besitze muss ich sagen AUA für Material und Knochen. Aber ich ziehe meinen Hut vor den Leuten die sie sicher und schnell runterfahren oder übhaupt heile unten ankommen.

@ Gesicht auf den Boden
Wenn Du wüßtest ...   

@all
Ich habe gerade für 1,44 Euro/Liter (Normal Benzin) an der Jet getankt. Die nächsten Wochen muss ich hungern damit mein Auto was zum  futtern hat


----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

tja...das ist wohl der grund, warum ich kaum noch mit dem auto fahr...reine abzocke ist das...
heut hab ich zwar ausgesehen wie der letzte depp, aber einkaufen geht auch mit nem großen rucksack und dem fahrrad ohne gepäckträger *g*

was heißt, wenn ich wüsste? *seufz* hab genug post bekommen..und abgesehen vom fakt, daß der dhl-mann ne faule s** is und nie ne benachrichtigungskarte in meinen briefkasten schmeisst, wenn er was bei den nachbarn abgibt, is das echt eine super sache...so bekomm ich abends wenigstens das zeug


----------



## plastikengel (2. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Ich habe gerade für 1,44 Euro/Liter (Normal Benzin) an der Jet getankt. Die nächsten Wochen muss ich hungern damit mein Auto was zum  futtern hat



willkommen im club


----------



## face-to-ground (2. September 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> willkommen im club




du arme *sfg*
hmm...ich hab noch von dem 'billigen' sprit für 1,23/l super im tank...und wehe da fehlt ein tropfen...obwohl..weiß ja keiner wo ich genau wohn


----------



## strandi (2. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Strandi,
> du kommst nach D-Land und fährst nicht nach Wachenheim?
> Was sagt deine Frau dazu???


junggesellenabschied von meinem bruder halt 
morgen früh gehts rund  
nächstes WE bin ich wieder in d-land...hochzeit...aber da kommt 
dann auch meine holde in die norddeutsche tiefebene gereist   
so, ich geh jetzt pennen...um 7 klingelt der wecker


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. September 2005)

Morgäähn Mädels,

hoffe ihr habt alle gut geschlafen und Euch von den Strapazen des gestrigen Postens erholt   
Die Sonne scheint, brav brav Gesicht-auf-den-Boden, hast Du Deinen Teller schön leergegessen   Dann gib heute mal Gas beim BASF Marathon. Ihr fahrt ja fast an meiner Haustür vorbei.
Soderle, jetzt wird das Gerät gepackt und ab in die "Alte Rinne" bin mal gespannt wie die nach 13 Wochen Abstinenz ausschaut. I freu mi.

Fröhlichen Tag an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (3. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> brav brav Gesicht-auf-den-Boden, hast Du Deinen Teller schön leergegessen   Dann gib heute mal Gas beim BASF Marathon. Ihr fahrt ja fast an meiner Haustür vorbei.
> Fröhlichen Tag an alle



tja...fleissig mitposten, aber nicht mitlesen, hm?    ich fahre doch *sonntag* an deiner haustür vorbei   ...heute werde ich irgendwann später, wenn ich den geschäfts-drucker von nem bekannten wieder hingebogen hab, noch in den pfälzer wald gehn
klar hab ich fleissig gegessen...brauch ja energie für den morgigen tag...oder so ähnlich


----------



## kona-patient (3. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgäähn Mädels,
> 
> hoffe ihr habt alle gut geschlafen und Euch von den Strapazen des gestrigen Postens erholt
> Die Sonne scheint, brav brav Gesicht-auf-den-Boden, hast Du Deinen Teller schön leergegessen   Dann gib heute mal Gas beim BASF Marathon. Ihr fahrt ja fast an meiner Haustür vorbei.
> ...



ja,danke. nur dein hund hat heut nacht...   frag nich! 
ich hab ihn was tolles beigebracht, mal schaun ob er es auch kann wenn er bei dir im bett liegt. lass dich überraschen. 
hat euch der herzblatt-hubschrauber noch sicher nach new orleans geflogen? war sicher spassig.

viel spass noch allen witzbolden
ich gehe dann erstmal geplegt mein big-shit ausreiten


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> tja...fleissig mitposten, aber nicht mitlesen, hm?    ich fahre doch *sonntag* an deiner haustür vorbei   ...heute werde ich irgendwann später, wenn ich den geschäfts-drucker von nem bekannten wieder hingebogen hab, noch in den pfälzer wald gehn
> klar hab ich fleissig gegessen...brauch ja energie für den morgigen tag...oder so ähnlich




Upps, sorry   Verflixtes Kurzzeitgedächtnis, das kommt in meinem Alter schon mal vor   
Dann hänge ich morgen mal meinen Kopf aus dem Fenster und halte Ausschau nach Eurer Truppe.


----------



## mtb_nico (3. September 2005)

Sodele!!! Die Klausur ist rum, ich freu mich nicht wirklich...
Wenn man sich überlegt das ich mich 4 Wochen drauf vorbereitet habe ist das Gefühl das ich jetzt habe doch recht madig...
Aber Morgen heißt es dann erst mal ausspannen... 

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (3. September 2005)

fein..dann können wir ja nächste woche, wenn ich mich wieder bewegen kann, mal die gegend um kl rocken


----------



## mtb_nico (3. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> fein..dann können wir ja nächste woche, wenn ich mich wieder bewegen kann, mal die gegend um kl rocken


Jup,... werde allerdings frühstens Mittwoch wieder in KL sein. Wir labern dann noch mal über ICQ...

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (4. September 2005)

ich bin sooooo tot..das is ja nimmer fein - die steigungen nach weinheim sind ja echt nich lustig, wenn man vorher im gestreckten galopp gefahren ist
die abfahrten entschädigen dafür um so mehr   
tja..wo warste denn winken? ich hab niemand gesehen @ hecklerin


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin sooooo tot..das is ja nimmer fein - die steigungen nach weinheim sind ja echt nich lustig, wenn man vorher im gestreckten galopp gefahren ist
> die abfahrten entschädigen dafür um so mehr
> tja..wo warste denn winken? ich hab niemand gesehen @ hecklerin




Hey Du, das waren aber auch fiese Temperaturen gestern.
Sorry, ich war zu spät. Habe Euch verpasst.


----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

Moooooooooooooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!
So, der Strandinator is zurück aus D-Land. War ein super fettes Weekend   Braun gebrannt, besoffen am Strand   
Abends noch fett in Timmendorf abhotten gegangen...und nächstes WE dann die Hochzeit   
Bin jetzt schon total fertig...wo soll das noch hinführen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl2 (5. September 2005)

Tja gell Strandi, als wir früher noch jung waren, haben wir das locker weggesteckt und heute??? Naja wird schon wieder man braucht nur etwas länger um wieder auf die Beine zu kommen.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja gell Strandi, als wir früher noch jung waren, haben wir das locker weggesteckt und heute??? Naja wird schon wieder man braucht nur etwas länger um wieder auf die Beine zu kommen.
> 
> Gruss Dirk


tja, wem sagste das   mir tut alles weh heute   
aber bis zum nächsten WE dürfte ich wieder fit sein


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tja, wem sagste das   mir tut alles weh heute
> aber bis zum nächsten WE dürfte ich wieder fit sein




Pah, da bin ich ja noch fitter   
Braucht ihr dann mit 30 schon einen Zivi?


----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Pah, da bin ich ja noch fitter
> Braucht ihr dann mit 30 schon einen Zivi?


darfst dich gern bewerben...vielleicht stelle ich dich ja als meine
pflegerin ein


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> darfst dich gern bewerben...vielleicht stelle ich dich ja als meine
> pflegerin ein



Na, Dir würde ich Beine machen   
Morgens um 04:30 Uhr gleich mal zu einem lockeren Zirkeltraining, sagen wir zum aufwärmen mal 40 Minuten ...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> darfst dich gern bewerben...vielleicht stelle ich dich ja als meine
> pflegerin ein



Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, Dir würde ich Beine machen
> Morgens um 04:30 Uhr gleich mal zu einem lockeren Zirkeltraining, sagen wir zum aufwärmen mal 40 Minuten ...


hört sich gut an...gib doch mal etwas nähere details über das aufwärmtraining


----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Doppelpost


hab ich dich so durcheinander gebracht


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich dich so durcheinander gebracht



Nein, da musst Du Dir schon mehr einfallen lassen   

Aber zum Thema weitere Instruktionen,
hätte da jemanden der mich für Dein Programm unterstützt ...


----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, da musst Du Dir schon mehr einfallen lassen
> 
> Aber zum Thema weitere Instruktionen,
> hätte da jemanden der mich für Dein Programm unterstützt ...


na gut, ich werd mal in mich gehen   
aber durch pures anschreien kann man (mich) net viel bewegen   
ich steh mehr so auf die subtilere art


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na gut, ich werd mal in mich gehen
> aber durch pures anschreien kann man (mich) net viel bewegen
> ich steh mehr so auf die subtilere art



Habe ja auch gesagt, das der mich unterstützen würde denn schreien ist nicht so mein Part, aber dafür habe ich dann andere "Nettigkeiten" auf Lager


----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ja auch gesagt, das der mich unterstützen würde denn schreien ist nicht so mein Part, aber dafür habe ich dann andere "Nettigkeiten" auf Lager


  ich bin doch noch im büro...wenn du hier weiter so sachen erzählst kann ich mich doch net mehr konzentrieren


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin doch noch im büro...wenn du hier weiter so sachen erzählst kann ich mich doch net mehr konzentrieren



 schaff was   
Was ist eigentlich mit dem Rest heute los.
Gesicht-auf-den-Boden macht wohl nach seiner gestrigen Tour seinem Benutzernamen alle Ehre?


----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> schaff was


ja herrin   
hm, der rest traut sich hier wohl net mehr rein bei deiner herrischen art


----------



## face-to-ground (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Du, das waren aber auch fiese Temperaturen gestern.
> Sorry, ich war zu spät. Habe Euch verpasst.




   
wie kannst du uns verpassen? sind den ganzen tag lang leute nach weinheim gefahren und nur ne handvoll von den arg gestörten (ich weiß ja auch warum *gg*) hat sich auf den weg nach unter-absteinach über gorxheimertal begeben
respekt hab ich nu auch vor den leuten auf ihren rennrädern, die die ganze zeit vor mir hergefahren sind...die haben die steigungen mit 25kmh genommen...das war echt krass   

und so langsam hat sich mein gesicht aus der sabberlache, die ich in meinem koma nach der ankunft gestern erzeugt habe, wieder gelöst und dank dem konsum von koffeinhaltigen heissgetränken bin ich wieder halbwegs unter den lebenden...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wie kannst du uns verpassen? sind den ganzen tag lang leute nach weinheim gefahren und nur ne handvoll von den arg gestörten (ich weiß ja auch warum *gg*) hat sich auf den weg nach unter-absteinach über gorxheimertal begeben
> respekt hab ich nu auch vor den leuten auf ihren rennrädern, die die ganze zeit vor mir hergefahren sind...die haben die steigungen mit 25kmh genommen...das war echt krass
> 
> und so langsam hat sich mein gesicht aus der sabberlache, die ich in meinem koma nach der ankunft gestern erzeugt habe, wieder gelöst und dank dem konsum von koffeinhaltigen heissgetränken bin ich wieder halbwegs unter den lebenden...



Hey, schön das es Dir wieder gut geht. Hätte um nichts in der Welt mir Dir gestern tauschen wollen. Habe mich lieber am See in der Sonne gebrutzelt und habe ein bisserl geplanscht äh Wassergymnastik mit meiner Schulter gemacht. War bei dem Wetter angebrachter, von wegen Ozon Werte usw.   

@Strandi
 was heißt hier herrische Art?
Komm gebs zu, da stehst Du doch drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi
> was heißt hier herrische Art?
> Komm gebs zu, da stehst Du doch rauf


hab ich´s mal abgestritten


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich´s mal abgestritten




Blödie   
Was macht die Arbeit?


----------



## face-to-ground (5. September 2005)

klar gehts mir gut....hab mich zwar von krämpfen geschüttelt diese sch****   - steigungen hochgekämpft, aber ich bin angekommen und hab sogar mein ziel gepackt den Ø von 25km/h   
und bergab gabs dann keine gnade...bis sich dieser stein im bremsbelag verkeilt hatte...das hat eklig geklungen und ich musste durch die ganzen tempo 50-ortschaften mit 60 fahren und hab autos vor mir hergehetzt   
also zum runterheizen wär ich sofort wieder zu haben


----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Blödie
> Was macht die Arbeit?


hehe, warum denn?   
arbeit geht voran...konzentrationsschwäche is vorüber


----------



## face-to-ground (5. September 2005)

hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, daß ich *URLAUB * hab?


----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, daß ich *URLAUB * hab?


sei bloss ruhig


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, daß ich *URLAUB * hab?




@strandi
Na dann muss ich mir wieder was neues einfallen lassen um Dich mit Deinen gedanken auf Reise zu schicken. Vielleicht verkraftest Du es dann auch eher das das Gesicht auf den Boden Urlaub hat   

@Gesicht ... 
Man, das wäre echt nix für mich faule Socke. Na gut, vielleicht solange es nur geradeaus geht noch ganz ok, aber bei der ersten Steigung würde ich glaube ich streiken. Mal ne blöde Frage, wieviele Gänge hat denn so ein Rennrad bzw. wieviele empfehlen sich?


----------



## el Zimbo (5. September 2005)

Moin!

...was haben wir gestern nach der Hecklerin gesucht am Fuße der Rinne.
Wir haben nicht einen DH-Freak getroffen - wir waren die "harten" Jungs in der (kleinen) Rinne!!!
Irgendwie muss da wohl was anderes gewesen sein, oder die große Rinne ist mal wieder gesperrt...


----------



## mtb_nico (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne blöde Frage, wieviele Gänge hat denn so ein Rennrad bzw. wieviele empfehlen sich?


Es gibt glaube ich inzwischen 3x10. D.h. 30 mögliche Kombinationen, die aber nicht alle fahrbar sind bzw. wegen sich überlappender Übersetzung keine Verwendung finden. Der Sprung von 3x9 auf 3x10 wurde durch eine dünnere Kette ermöglicht.
Gruß!

nico

P.S.: Wenn ich mir nen RR zulegen würde, dann aber nur mit 2x10. 3 Kettenblätter vorne sind was für MTBs. Wenn der 1. Gang nicht kurz genug ist dann muss man halt im Wiegetritt hochstampfen. Man wächst in alles hinein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi
> Na dann muss ich mir wieder was neues einfallen lassen um Dich mit Deinen gedanken auf Reise zu schicken. Vielleicht verkraftest Du es dann auch eher das das Gesicht auf den Boden Urlaub hat


au ja...schick meine gedanken mal wieder auf die reise    
bring mal etwas licht in mein leben


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> ...was haben wir gestern nach der Hecklerin gesucht am Fuße der Rinne.
> Wir haben nicht einen DH-Freak getroffen - wir waren die "harten" Jungs in der (kleinen) Rinne!!!
> Irgendwie muss da wohl was anderes gewesen sein, oder die große Rinne ist mal wieder gesperrt...




Hey, uns ging es am Samstag genauso.
Waren den ganzen nachmittag dort völligst alleine. Noch nicht mal Wanderer oder Xc Fahrer. Absolute Stille, nein nicht ganz ein Saxophon Spieler hat uns die ganze Zeit mit seinem Repertoire über einen Verstärker musikalisch begleitet   Wir hatten sogar mal Zeit und Muse uns die Burg anzuschauen. 
Ansonsten war da absolut nix los.
Naja, vielleicht sieht man sich ein ander Mal.

@mtb_nico
Danke für die Auskunft. Habe mich bisher noch nie wirklich mit diesen Teilchen beschäftigt.


----------



## face-to-ground (5. September 2005)

öhm...kommt ganz drauf an, geht bei den neuen rennern von 2x9 oder 2x10 bis hoch zu 3x9 und wenn ich mich net täusch auch sogar 3x10, is aber net mitm mtb vergleichbar (großes ritzel hat üblicherweise 42-46 zähne, rennrad von 50-53)
also 50 auf der ebene geht locker, wenn du trainiert bist (oder in meinem fall geht dir dann nach 3-5km die puste aus   )


oh..vielleicht noch eins...so ein rr wiegt üblicherweise locker unter 10kg


----------



## kona-patient (5. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> öhm...kommt ganz drauf an, geht bei den neuen rennern von 2x9 oder 2x10 bis hoch zu 3x9 und wenn ich mich net täusch auch sogar 3x10, is aber net mitm mtb vergleichbar (großes ritzel hat üblicherweise 42-46 zähne, rennrad von 50-53)
> also 50 auf der ebene geht locker, wenn du trainiert bist (oder in meinem fall geht dir dann nach 3-5km die puste aus   )



hallo face, was kannst du mir für eine übersetzung empfehlen? ich will mir ein rennrad aufbauen. bin absoluter neuensteiger und will damit etwas meine ausdauer in den griff bekommen.
@ hecklerrin, willst dir auch´n rennmaschienchen anschaffen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> au ja...schick meine gedanken mal wieder auf die reise
> bring mal etwas licht in mein leben




Hab da was für Dich, ideale Schreibtisch Lektüre


----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da was für Dich, ideale Schreibtisch Lektüre


also mit erleuchtung und coca cola kannste mir gestohlen bleiben   
haste vielleicht was, dass sich auf den dritten part bezieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> also mit erleuchtung und coca cola kannste mir gestohlen bleiben
> haste vielleicht was, dass sich auf den dritten part bezieht



Okok, hab da gerade das gelesen.
Wie wärs damit


----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Okok, hab da gerade das gelesen.
> Wie wärs damit


gelesen oder ausprobiert    
aber das hört sich doch...nun ja...vielversprechend an *träum*


----------



## kona-patient (5. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> also mit erleuchtung und coca cola kannste mir gestohlen bleiben
> haste vielleicht was, dass sich auf den dritten part bezieht



schau da mal rein!   

http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/B000058AOK.03.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> gelesen oder ausprobiert
> aber das hört sich doch...nun ja...vielversprechend an *träum*



GELEEEESEN !!   
Für sowas bin ich in der Praxis zu alt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> schau da mal rein!
> 
> http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/B000058AOK.03.LZZZZZZZ.jpg




   
Hilfe Mama, ich bin blind


----------



## face-to-ground (5. September 2005)

tztztz...hecklerin verbreitet voll die negativen vibes...zu alt, zu faul zu unbeweglich usw usw


----------



## kona-patient (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe Mama, ich bin blind



davon hast du doch auch was im schrank stehen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> davon hast du doch auch was im schrank stehen




Waaaaaas, aber erst seit dem Du Dich ein Wochenende unter meiner Schrankwand einquartiert hast


----------



## face-to-ground (5. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> davon hast du doch auch was im schrank stehen



warum..hast du es ihr geschenkt?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> tztztz...hecklerin verbreitet voll die negativen vibes...zu alt, zu faul zu unbeweglich usw usw




Hey, wieso negative Vibes. Gaaar nicht, ich will nur abschrecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, wieso negative Vibes. Gaaar nicht, ich will nur abschrecken



wen oder was? *g*


----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> GELEEEESEN !!
> Für sowas bin ich in der Praxis zu alt


glaub ich net...beweise müssen erbracht werden   


			
				Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, wieso negative Vibes. Gaaar nicht, ich will nur abschrecken


mich?   na da musst du dir schon was anderes einfallen lassen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wen oder was? *g*



Vor Einladungen zum Rennrad oder XC Touren


----------



## face-to-ground (5. September 2005)

hmm...*sfg* kommst mit auf ne cc-tour?     
sowas is gut für die schulter


----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor Einladungen zum Rennrad oder XC Touren


puh, also da kannst du dir sowas von sicher sein das du die nie von mir erhalten wirst   
wie siehts mit ner einladung an die dänische ostseeküste aus?


----------



## face-to-ground (5. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> puh, also da kannst du dir sowas von sicher sein das du die nie von mir erhalten wirst
> wie siehts mit ner einladung an die dänische ostseeküste aus?



was denn..willst sie zu ner cc oder rr-tour nach dänemark einladen? looool


----------



## Seppl2 (5. September 2005)

Ist schon besser man sagt von vornherein, dass man net mag.  Andere Leute starten ja einen Aufruf zur Tour und gehen dann selbst net. *Gell Gummigedöhns*

Aber es ist schon schwierig bei Eurem ganzen hocherotischen Gebrabbel sich auf die Arbeit zu konzentrieren. 

Aber zu alt für das Kamadingsda??? Isch glaub jetzt net wirklich.
Gruss Dirk


----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> was denn..willst sie zu ner cc oder rr-tour nach dänemark einladen? looool


was denkst du denn...in dk haben wir doch keine berge...und downhill vom deich rockt einfach net   
neeee...natürlich net zum radfahren...so zum baden und so


----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es ist schon schwierig bei Eurem ganzen hocherotischen Gebrabbel sich auf die Arbeit zu konzentrieren.


richtig...darum geh ich jetzt auch nach hause   
bzw dirten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> puh, also da kannst du dir sowas von sicher sein das du die nie von mir erhalten wirst
> wie siehts mit ner einladung an die dänische ostseeküste aus?




Jammi, jetzt hast Du mich fast, aber auch nur fast


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon besser man sagt von vornherein, dass man net mag.  Andere Leute starten ja einen Aufruf zur Tour und gehen dann selbst net. *Gell Gummigedöhns*
> 
> Aber es ist schon schwierig bei Eurem ganzen hocherotischen Gebrabbel sich auf die Arbeit zu konzentrieren.
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt hoch erotisch   
Hm, vielleicht nicht zu alt, aber zu ungelenkig   
Bräuchte dann einen Sani in nächster Nähe der mir meine Schulter wieder einrenkt


----------



## kona-patient (5. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> richtig...darum geh ich jetzt auch nach hause
> bzw dirten



wo gehst du dirten   gibt´s ein neues game für die playstation


----------



## kona-patient (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt hoch erotisch
> Hm, vielleicht nicht zu alt, aber zu ungelenkig
> Bräuchte dann einen Sani in nächster Nähe der mir meine Schulter wieder einrenkt



je oller desto doller   gibs zu


----------



## face-to-ground (5. September 2005)

lool..erkenntnisse über erkenntnisse....kein wunder, daß sich sonst keine frauen hier aufhalten...also in diesem fred *gg*


----------



## Seppl2 (5. September 2005)

Ich mach mich dann auch auf´n Weg. Wetter ist super und ich muss mit verstaerktem aufkommen an Sonntagsradlern rumplagen. Hoffentlich wird es bald wieder schlechter. 

Dirten??? Geht Dein Rad`l wieder oder hast Du schon das BMX reaktiviert.

Bis denne
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> lool..erkenntnisse über erkenntnisse....kein wunder, daß sich sonst keine frauen hier aufhalten...also in diesem fred *gg*



Upps, wiesoo, habe ich die jetzt vergrault   
Dann gehe ich jetzt nach Hause und mache die Bahn frei für andere Ladys


----------



## face-to-ground (5. September 2005)

hmm...es wäre einfach zu einfach dir dafür die schuld zu geben...aber wenn du mir das schon quasi aufbürdest...jaaaaa...*gg* du hast sie vergrault  jetzt musste auch dafür sorgen, daß gutaussehende, flirtwillige fahrradinteressierte single-frauen sich hier rumtreiben *g*


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm...es wäre einfach zu einfach dir dafür die schuld zu geben...aber wenn du mir das schon quasi aufbürdest...jaaaaa...*gg* du hast sie vergrault  jetzt musste auch dafür sorgen, daß gutaussehende, flirtwillige fahrradinteressierte single-frauen sich hier rumtreiben *g*



In dem Moment wo ihr mir auch eben solche in männlicher Form (gutaussehend, fahrradinteressiert) hierher holt, werde ich mein bestes tun    
Upps, das war gemein   

Also, ich bin dann auch mal weg und lasse Euch mit dem Schicksal alleine   
Auf auf in die Sonne


----------



## face-to-ground (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Moment wo ihr mir auch eben solche in männlicher Form (gutaussehend, fahrradinteressiert) hierher holt, werde ich mein bestes tun



ok...aber das wird dann wie üblich enden *g* die gutaussehenden männer verschwinden mit den gutaussehenden frauen und wir gucken in die röhre...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ok...aber das wird dann wie üblich enden *g* die gutaussehenden männer verschwinden mit den gutaussehenden frauen und wir gucken in die röhre...



Jetzt wirds aber dramatisch   
Gebt dem Kerle mal was zu trinken


----------



## face-to-ground (5. September 2005)

wie jetzt..drama...*sfG* das passiert mir halt andauernd, daß ich mit den gutaussehenden frauen verschwinden muß...und glaubt ja net, daß das leicht ist...das geht ganz schön an die substanz


----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Moment wo ihr mir auch eben solche in männlicher Form (gutaussehend, fahrradinteressiert) hierher holt, werde ich mein bestes tun


wie jetzt? reiche ich dir etwa nicht   
so, dirt fahren...nein net auf der playstation sondern hier:
http://krusty.dk/images/holmen/index.htm
nix besonderes aber besser als nix


----------



## strandi (5. September 2005)

so, back from dirt...war schön   nix wildes gemacht...muss ja nächstes WE fit sein für die hochzeit   aber schön smooth die 3er line n paar mal durchgefahren   
letztes WE war eine insel weiter wieder mal n DH rennen:
http://5kf.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=708
scheiss quali da auch nem video rausgeschnitten, aber sieht trotzdem spassig aus


----------



## mtb_nico (5. September 2005)

Sauber Strandi. Du schreibst zwar immer das deine Teile in der Hölle schmoren aber irgendwie bekommste es dann doch hin den Hobel weiter zu zu reiten...  
Habe schon richtig Angst wenn du wieder zurück bist... Da muss ich dann wirklich anfangen zu heulen wenn ich deine un meine Fahrtechnik vergleiche... 

War ja gestern in Wildbad und es war sehr geil. Zwar sau heiß und ich habe in den MX Klamotten geschwitzt wie sau, aber safety first. 
Bin auch einmal kurz vor dem neuen Drop gut eingeschlagen, aber das Dainesejacket hat da seine schützende Hand drüber gehalten. Das Teil ist einfach  und nicht mit dem 661 zu vergleichen. Das zieht man an und muss es nicht einmal am Tag wieder zurecht ziehen. 

Am Mittwoch wollen wir noch mal hin. Hat jemand Lust mit zu kommen? Müsst euch dann aber selbst um ne Fahrgelegenheit kümmern. Unser Auto ist schon bis unter die Decke voll.
Gruß und schönne Abend noch!

nico


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sauber Strandi. Du schreibst zwar immer das deine Teile in der Hölle schmoren aber irgendwie bekommste es dann doch hin den Hobel weiter zu zu reiten...
> Habe schon richtig Angst wenn du wieder zurück bist... Da muss ich dann wirklich anfangen zu heulen wenn ich deine un meine Fahrtechnik vergleiche...


de niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiico!!!! jo, hab n büschen am hobel gebastelt   gibt zwar noch recht merkwürdige geräusche von sich, fährt aber wieder...hehe   
jetzt stell dich mal net so an...ich werd aus 2 gründen heulen wenn ich wieder in der pfalz bin: 1) weil ich dir dann gar net mehr hinterherkomme mangels kondition 2) weil die beine schmerzen werden wie sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wie jetzt..drama...*sfG* das passiert mir halt andauernd, daß ich mit den gutaussehenden frauen verschwinden muß...und glaubt ja net, daß das leicht ist...das geht ganz schön an die substanz




Alter Poser. Wundert mich, dass Du dann noch Zeit hast hier im Forum zu flirten   

@strandi
Möchte nicht wissen wie Du mit Deiner armen besseren Hälfte umgehst wenn ich hier lesen muss, das Dein unschuldiges Material ständig futsch ist und Du Dich selber auch ganz schön ramponierst *ofg*
Frei nach dem Motto, auch diese Hände können zärtlich sein


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi
> Möchte nicht wissen wie Du mit Deiner armen besseren Hälfte umgehst wenn ich hier lesen muss, das Dein unschuldiges Material ständig futsch ist und Du Dich selber auch ganz schön ramponierst *ofg*
> Frei nach dem Motto, auch diese Hände können zärtlich sein


na lecker :kotz:
naja, mein material muss halt mal leiden...und ich auch...mag das halt   
aber meiner besseren hälfte gehts immer gut


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na lecker :kotz:
> naja, mein material muss halt mal leiden...und ich auch...mag das halt
> aber meiner besseren hälfte gehts immer gut




Da bin ich aber beruhigt, was Deine Freundin betrifft   
Was Dich betrifft, wie Du magst das   
Kann ich gar nicht verstehen. Wer suhlt sich schon gerne im Dreck, haut sich die Beine blau, macht sein bestes Stück kaputt, bricht sich die Knochen und kugelt sich gerne Schultern aus   

Ich ich   
So, jetzt muss ich in die Arena, sprich Konferenzzimmer, Meeeeting   
Das kann wieder heiter werden.


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich aber beruhigt, was Deine Freundin betrifft
> Was Dich betrifft, wie Du magst das
> Kann ich gar nicht verstehen. Wer suhlt sich schon gerne im Dreck, haut sich die Beine blau, macht sein bestes Stück kaputt, bricht sich die Knochen und kugelt sich gerne Schultern aus
> 
> ...


heee moment...mein bestes stück wird gehütet wie mein augapfel   
hehe, weiss scho was du meinst...aber da fühlt man sich doch richtig lebendig wenn man sich voll auf die fr... legt und spürt wie der schmerz langsam wieder nachlässt    
viel spass in der arena...gladiatorin hecki...bestimmt schön anzusehen


----------



## plastikengel (6. September 2005)

also langsam bin ich überzeugt davon, du stehst voll auf sm, strandi! hast dir bestimmt so ne kleine folterkammer da oben eingerichtet...   
mein arm tut immer noch n bissel weh    und toll find ich das nicht grad.


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> also langsam bin ich überzeugt davon, du stehst voll auf sm, strandi! hast dir bestimmt so ne kleine folterkammer da oben eingerichtet...
> mein arm tut immer noch n bissel weh    und toll find ich das nicht grad.


    
genau, bin auch extra nach dk gegangen dafür weil hier die winter so schön dunkel sind    
hehe...lass dich bloss net erschrecken


----------



## mtb_nico (6. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> heee moment...mein bestes stück wird gehütet wie mein augapfel
> hehe, weiss scho was du meinst...aber da fühlt man sich doch richtig lebendig wenn man sich voll auf die fr... legt und spürt wie der schmerz langsam wieder nachlässt
> viel spass in der arena...gladiatorin hecki...bestimmt schön anzusehen


Sauber. Das sehe ich irgendwie genau so. Solange man sich nichts bricht oder verstaucht ists nicht so schlimm. Ein paar blaue Flecke gehören eben dazu.
Wenn ich auf der Straße mit dem Hardtail unterwegs bin und mich 3-4km am Stück nen Berg hoch kämpfe merkt man richtig das man lebt. Wenn man nur im Büro oder am Schreibtisch sitzt bekommt man das garnicht so mit. Wenn der Schweiß tropft, die Beine brennen, der Asphalt einen zu verschlingen droht und der Anstieg endlos erscheint. 

Ich finds gut! 

Ach, am Mittwoch und Freitag gehts noch mal nach Wildbad. Der Martin ist so vereinnahment, abartig. Aber naja, ich will es ja auch! 

nico


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sauber. Das sehe ich irgendwie genau so. Solange man sich nichts bricht oder verstaucht ists nicht so schlimm. Ein paar blaue Flecke gehören eben dazu.
> Wenn ich auf der Straße mit dem Hardtail unterwegs bin und mich 3-4km am Stück nen Berg hoch kämpfe merkt man richtig das man lebt. Wenn man nur im Büro oder am Schreibtisch sitzt bekommt man das garnicht so mit. Wenn der Schweiß tropft, die Beine brennen, der Asphalt einen zu verschlingen droht und der Anstieg endlos erscheint.
> 
> Ich finds gut!
> ...


hehe genau...du willst es doch auch   
haste de maddin mal gefragt wg ner nabe?


----------



## mtb_nico (6. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe genau...du willst es doch auch
> haste de maddin mal gefragt wg ner nabe?


Jo, auf dem Rad brauch ich dreckig. Anders stehe ich eigentlich auf Blümchen... Verstehst was ich meine! 

Junge,... streue Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich habs vergessen. Ich schreib mir nen Zettel und hänge ihn an den Helm. Dann denke ich spätestens am Mittwoch dran.
So, jetzt geh ich erst mal zum Friseur. Wird echt langsam Zeit. Mein Kopf sieht aus als sei heute nach das Kopfkissen explodiert... 

nico

_Nachtrag:_ Am Mittwoch und Freitag kommen da vermutlich auch ein paar Grünwalder Spezel vom Martin mit. Die frag ich dann auch mal. Von wegen 9-fach Nabe usw. Obwohl die meisten ja SSP fahren. Die sollten es ja wissen, haben ja schon genug am Krater kaputt gemacht, die Verrückten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona-patient (6. September 2005)

nein net auf der playstation sondern hier:
http://krusty.dk/images/holmen/index.htm
nix besonderes aber besser als nix  [/QUOTE]

ach so, wo steht das denn? sieht aus wie ein unaufgeräumter abenteuer-spielplatz  
aber besser als garnichts. 
mal ne andere frage: fibts hir überhaupt noch invaliden  oder besitzt der fred nur noch potente stiere   

augen auf beim frauentausch


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> nein net auf der playstation sondern hier:
> http://krusty.dk/images/holmen/index.htm
> nix besonderes aber besser als nix
> 
> ...


das steht in kopenhagen...15 min mitm radl von meiner wohnung entfernt   gestern haben wir begonnen ne grössere doubleline zu bauen...das wird so fett wenn das fertig is  aber unaufgeräumt passt schon   die jungs kiffen einfach zu viel  

nachtrag: momentan bin ich nur geistiger invalide   aber das kann sich auch schnell wieder ändern


----------



## kona-patient (6. September 2005)

ich hoffe dir gehts besser als diesen netten menschen 
http://www-jcsu.jesus.cam.ac.uk/gallery/albums/Halloween-Party/Fitz_the_psycho.sized.jpg

wo ist meine heckherrin  
hast du sie wieder verkraut strand!


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe dir gehts besser als diesen netten menschen
> http://www-jcsu.jesus.cam.ac.uk/gallery/albums/Halloween-Party/Fitz_the_psycho.sized.jpg
> 
> wo ist meine heckherrin
> hast du sie wieder verkraut strand!



heckherrin   
ich würd sie bestimmt net vergraulen...vielleicht kraulen, aber mehr net   
die is doch grad in nem meeting...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

Back to the roots

So, wieder zurück aus der Arena der Galdiatoren. Die Löwen haben mich verschont und ich kann fröhlich weitermachen   

@mtb_nico
Na dann sei mal schön lieb zum Frisuren Meister   

@Kona-Patient
Ich glaube soviele Invaliden jibbet es hier nimmer, abgesehen von denen die Strandi schon angesprochen hat


----------



## kona-patient (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Back to the roots
> 
> So, wieder zurück aus der Arena der Galdiatoren. Die Löwen haben mich verschont und ich kann fröhlich weitermachen
> 
> ...



   nich schlecht!
will mir in nächster zeit einen neuen sexy fahrradständer zulegen. wer hat einen schöneren oder kann mir tips geben auf was ich achten muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona-patient (6. September 2005)

falscher ständer   das ist der fürs mopet


----------



## face-to-ground (6. September 2005)

hmm..hält der ständer auch was aus? und wie isn das mit mitnehmen...hoffentlich braucht man da kein tandem


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..hält der ständer auch was aus? und wie isn das mit mitnehmen...hoffentlich braucht man da kein tandem



Aus dieser Dikussion halte ich mich raus


----------



## kona-patient (6. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..hält der ständer auch was aus? und wie isn das mit mitnehmen...hoffentlich braucht man da kein tandem



weiß ich auch nich. zeigt mal eure ständer  
hat jemand ne gebrauchsanleitung


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dieser Dikussion halte ich mich raus


genau...wir beiden können uns ja jetzt wieder unseren hocherotischen tagträumereien von gestern widmen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> genau...wir beiden können uns ja jetzt wieder unseren hocherotischen tagträumereien von gestern widmen



Hey, Du sollst was schaffen   
Kriege bestimmt bald Post von Deinem Chef oder System Admin in dem er mir die Zeit in der Du träumst und schreibst in Rechnung stellt   
So ein Mist, draußen strahlt die Sonne aus allen Knopflöchern und ich sitze hier im Büro und kann schwitzen   

Habe mir eh überlegt, das man eigentlich viel zu viel arbeiten muss. 5 Tage schuffteln und nur 2 Tage frei das ist nicht fair. Wäre toll wenn man z.B: Mo & Di arbeitet, dann Mittwoch frei und Do und Fr wieder arbeitet, dann wieder SA und So frei. Somit ist es zwar immer noch nicht wirklich ausgeglichen, aber schon mal ein Fortschritt. Welche Partei könnte diesen Vorschlag wohl vertreten? Ich würde sie wählen   Freiheit für den Arbeitnehmer, somit schafft man auch wieder mehr Arbeitsplätze für Teilzeit Kräfte, die könnten z.B. meinen Dienst dann Mittwochs, Samstags und Sonntags übernehmen


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Du sollst was schaffen
> Kriege bestimmt bald Post von Deinem Chef oder System Admin in dem er mir die Zeit in der Du träumst und schreibst in Rechnung stellt
> So ein Mist, draußen strahlt die Sonne aus allen Knopflöchern und ich sitze hier im Büro und kann schwitzen
> 
> Habe mir eh überlegt, das man eigentlich viel zu viel arbeiten muss. 5 Tage schuffteln und nur 2 Tage frei das ist nicht fair. Wäre toll wenn man z.B: Mo & Di arbeitet, dann Mittwoch frei und Do und Fr wieder arbeitet, dann wieder SA und So frei. Somit ist es zwar immer noch nicht wirklich ausgeglichen, aber schon mal ein Fortschritt. Welche Partei könnte diesen Vorschlag wohl vertreten? Ich würde sie wählen   Freiheit für den Arbeitnehmer, somit schafft man auch wieder mehr Arbeitsplätze für Teilzeit Kräfte, die könnten z.B. meinen Dienst dann Mittwochs, Samstags und Sonntags übernehmen


hab heute morgen genug umsatz gemacht...reicht für den rest des tages   hier is auch schon wieder geilstes wetter...aber heute is wasch/putz/bügeltag bei mir   brauch ja nächstes WE wieder was zum anziehen   
find deinen vorschlag mit mittwochs frei übrigens ganz gut...allerdings wär das hier vielleicht etwas frech nachzufragen...bei ner 37 stunden woche und 35 tagen urlaub


----------



## kona-patient (6. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab heute morgen genug umsatz gemacht...reicht für den rest des tages   hier is auch schon wieder geilstes wetter...aber heute is wasch/putz/bügeltag bei mir   brauch ja nächstes WE wieder was zum anziehen
> find deinen vorschlag mit mittwochs frei übrigens ganz gut...allerdings wär das hier vielleicht etwas frech nachzufragen...bei ner 37 stunden woche und 35 tagen urlaub



genau. schaff was. ich dachte deine mutti macht das mit der wäsche  

wer will mit mir mopet fahren    hecki???


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> genau. schaff was. ich dachte deine mutti macht das mit der wäsche
> 
> wer will mit mir mopet fahren    hecki???



Da ich weiß wie Du fährst, würde ich es nicht tun   
Bei Dir auf dem Lenker mitzufahren war schon Adrenalinfördernd genug    Mit 80 Sachen durch Ilmenau, juchuuuu   

@strandi
Jaja, Du musst mir nicht schon wieder sagen welche tolle Arbeitsbedingungen Du hast   Ich habe 26 Tage Urlaub im Jahr und eine 40 Stunden Woche   Hat Deine Firma noch Bedarf an einer freundlichen Arbeitskraft die ihr Geld auch wert ist *ofg* Aber bitte weit weg von Deinem Büro


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich weiß wie Du fährst, würde ich es nicht tun
> Bei Dir auf dem Lenker mitzufahren war schon Adrenalinfördernd genug    Mit 80 Sachen durch Ilmenau, juchuuuu
> 
> @strandi
> Jaja, Du musst mir nicht schon wieder sagen welche tolle Arbeitsbedingungen Du hast   Ich habe 26 Tage Urlaub im Jahr und eine 40 Stunden Woche   Hat Deine Firma noch Bedarf an einer freundlichen Arbeitskraft die ihr Geld auch wert ist *ofg* Aber bitte weit weg von Deinem Büro


ich könnte noch ne persönliche assistentin gebrauchen   

@kona-gedöns nene, kann ja meine wäsche net immer nach deutschland liefern   aber schön wär´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnte noch ne persönliche assistentin gebrauchen
> 
> Hö, vor jüngeren Vorgesetzten habe ich keinen Respekt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

@strandi
Was geht eigentlich in Deinem Fotoalbum ab, da kriegt man ja nen Gong


----------



## face-to-ground (6. September 2005)

so...ne runde rad fahren, mal schnell bei nem bekannten im geschäft zwei pc´s repariert und ne db neu aufgespielt, einkaufen und...tataaa...eine von den geschenkten waschkarten fürs auto verbraten...leute, da es sich immer wieder bestätigt hat..in den nächsten 48 stunden wirds regnen (das machts nämlich immer, wenn ich den karren gewaschen hab...   ) oh mann..bin ja zu hause fleissiger als bei der arbeit (37,5h woche, 30 tage urlaub und ein fettes gleitzeitkonto   )


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> so...ne runde rad fahren, mal schnell bei nem bekannten im geschäft zwei pc´s repariert und ne db neu aufgespielt, einkaufen und...tataaa...eine von den geschenkten waschkarten fürs auto verbraten...leute, da es sich immer wieder bestätigt hat..in den nächsten 48 stunden wirds regnen (das machts nämlich immer, wenn ich den karren gewaschen hab...   ) oh mann..bin ja zu hause fleissiger als bei der arbeit (37,5h woche, 30 tage urlaub und ein fettes gleitzeitkonto   )



Kannst Du dann Dein Auto bitte am Montag den 12.09.2005 waschen. Danke   
Irgendwas habe ich anscheinend falsch gemacht   wieso müsst ihr alle weniger arbeiten als ich


----------



## face-to-ground (6. September 2005)

lol...bekomm ich wenigstens die kosten erstattet fürs waschen? *g*
oder...hmm..du ziehst nen bikini an und ich besorg lauwarmes wasser *sfg* und waschzeug und ein video-team    so kommen die kosten auch wieder rein
wie meinst du das mit weniger arbeiten? hrhrhr ich hab ja nur die anwesenheitszeit hingeschrieben....das mit dem arbeiten kommt so auf 5-10h die woche


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> lol...bekomm ich wenigstens die kosten erstattet fürs waschen? *g*
> oder...hmm..du ziehst nen bikini an und ich besorg lauwarmes wasser *sfg* und waschzeug und ein video-team    so kommen die kosten auch wieder rein
> wie meinst du das mit weniger arbeiten? hrhrhr ich hab ja nur die anwesenheitszeit hingeschrieben....das mit dem arbeiten kommt so auf 5-10h die woche



Pah, doch Mafiosi   
Nix bezahlen aber noch Geld damit machen wollen, jaja   

Mir reichts ich will jetzt nichts mehr von Eurem faulen Arbeitsleben hören   Kein Wunder das wir Frauen schneller altern. Müssen mehr arbeiten für weniger Geld und Freizeit. Ohne Worte


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi
> Was geht eigentlich in Deinem Fotoalbum ab, da kriegt man ja nen Gong


  das sind noch überbleibsel von diesem lustigen thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=179845


----------



## face-to-ground (6. September 2005)

war das aber nich so, daß frauen ne höhere lebenserwartung haben?
und dann...was können wir männer dafür, daß wir in gehobenem alter einfach besser aussehen   
 (ich pack mal 5 in die chauvi-kasse   )


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Pah, doch Mafiosi
> Nix bezahlen aber noch Geld damit machen wollen, jaja
> 
> Mir reichts ich will jetzt nichts mehr von Eurem faulen Arbeitsleben hören   Kein Wunder das wir Frauen schneller altern. Müssen mehr arbeiten für weniger Geld und Freizeit. Ohne Worte


oh du arme...dafür sind männer net so zickig wie frauen...das verkürzt unsere lebenserwartung...immenser stress


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das sind noch überbleibsel von diesem lustigen thread:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=179845




Jerk, ach Du grüne Neune.
Ich dachte schon das wärst du in Berufskleidung


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jerk, ach Du grüne Neune.
> Ich dachte schon das wärst du in Berufskleidung


ja das auch...auf dem wrestlingfoto


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> oh du arme...dafür sind männer net so zickig wie frauen...das verkürzt unsere lebenserwartung...immenser stress



@Pat und Paterchon
Nee, ich glaube das hat nix mit Stress zu tun. Und das mit dem guten Aussehen sei mal dahin gestellt.
Zum Thema Stress: Den wälzt ihr brav auf uns Frauen ab, aber bringen tuts Euch auch nüscht, denn hier gilt wer rastet der rostet   
Womit dann auch die Frage mit dem guten Aussehen geklärt wäre


----------



## face-to-ground (6. September 2005)

hach ja....die subitle erotik von eisen III-oxid


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Pat und Paterchon
> Nee, ich glaube das hat nix mit Stress zu tun. Und das mit dem guten Aussehen sei mal dahin gestellt.
> Zum Thema Stress: Den wälzt ihr brav auf uns Frauen ab, aber bringen tuts Euch auch nüscht, denn hier gilt wer rastet der rostet
> Womit dann auch die Frage mit dem guten Aussehen geklärt wäre


ja also das mit dem guten aussehen im alter kann ich auch net bestätigen...ich denke noch besser als jetzt kann ich auch in 20 jahren net aussehen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

Jaja, Männer sehen im Alter besser aus

Nun ja, ... *ofg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

@Hecki
packt mal wieder n paar pics in dein fotoalbum wo man dich auch drauf erkennt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> @Hecki
> packt mal wieder n paar pics in dein fotoalbum wo man dich auch drauf erkennt




Nö, bin ja nicht völlig bekloppt


----------



## face-to-ground (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, bin ja nicht völlig bekloppt




no comment


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, bin ja nicht völlig bekloppt


na gut, dann darfste mir die pics auch zumailen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> no comment



Uffbasse *lol*


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> no comment


charmeur


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na gut, dann darfste mir die pics auch zumailen



Wenn Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag fallen


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag fallen


da werd ich schon für sorgen...das isses mir wert


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> da werd ich schon für sorgen...das isses mir wert




... da bin ich ja mal gespannt *lol*

Das Wettbüro ist eröffnet


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> ... da bin ich ja mal gespannt *lol*
> 
> Das Wettbüro ist eröffnet


das gibts nur in dänemark sowas...musst halt mal herkommen damit ich es dir zeigen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (6. September 2005)

ich werd dir helfen, wenn ich ne kopie bekomm


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd dir helfen, wenn ich ne kopie bekomm




Euch werde ich auch helfen


----------



## Flugrost (6. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hach ja....die subitle erotik von eisen III-oxid


meinst Du mich?  
ich raste nicht ich fliege


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> meinst Du mich?
> ich raste nicht ich fliege



Huch, stell Dich erst mal vor


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd dir helfen, wenn ich ne kopie bekomm


das is n deal


----------



## face-to-ground (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Euch werde ich auch helfen



das is ja mal echt nett...nu sind wir schon zu dritt um ostern und weihn8 auf einen tag zu legen um heckis bilder zu bekommen


----------



## face-to-ground (6. September 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> meinst Du mich?
> ich raste nicht ich fliege



hehe..egal..hauptsache wenig bewegt und rostig...

öhm..moment mal..wer fährt hier denn nur irgendwelche hügel runter, ohne sich vorher hochzubequemen? war da nich irgendwas, hecki ?    soviel zu rasten und rosten..nur weil sie irgendwo in nem büro rumlungert, während meinereiner urlaub hat...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hehe..egal..hauptsache wenig bewegt und rostig...
> 
> öhm..moment mal..wer fährt hier denn nur irgendwelche hügel runter, ohne sich vorher hochzubequemen? war da nich irgendwas, hecki ?    soviel zu rasten und rosten..nur weil sie irgendwo in nem büro rumlungert, während meinereiner urlaub hat...




Pah, ich brauche meine Kräfte für andere Dinge. Z.B. um euch Männern den Stress abzunehmen    Außerdem fahre ich bald jeden Tag Straße mit meinem "Kleinen Gelben" ich brauch dafür kein Rennrad, jawoll.


----------



## face-to-ground (6. September 2005)

das find ich mal lobenswert!!!!
kannst ja bescheid geben und ich opfer mich gerne auf, wenn du lust hast jemanden bei deiner schinderei dabei zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> das find ich mal lobenswert!!!!
> kannst ja bescheid geben und ich opfer mich gerne auf, wenn du lust hast jemanden bei deiner schinderei dabei zu haben



Ich halte aber nicht alle 100 Meter an nur damit Du die Bäume markieren kannst


----------



## face-to-ground (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte aber nicht alle 100 Meter an nur damit Du die Bäume markieren kannst



hmpf...ich werd dich vor mir hertreiben ohne gnade! noch wollt ich lieb und nett sein und rücksicht auf dich nehmen....


----------



## face-to-ground (6. September 2005)

so..ich klink mich mal hier aus, fahr nochmal ne runde mitm radl


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmpf...ich werd dich vor mir hertreiben ohne gnade! noch wollt ich lieb und nett sein und rücksicht auf dich nehmen....




Na jetzt wirds endlich mal spannend


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> so..ich klink mich mal hier aus, fahr nochmal ne runde mitm radl




Jaja, erst Große Töne spucken und jetzt muss man mal schnell trainieren *ofg*


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

ihr seid ja wahnsinnig...kaum bin ich mal ne 3/4 stunde in nem meeting gehts hier rund...strassenrunden...voreinander hertreiben...unglaublich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

Schaut Euch das mal an.
Wenn der das zu dem Preis los wird fresse ich nen DH-Schlauch mir Ventil   

http://cgi.ebay.de/Santa-Cruz-Heckl...239421190QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut Euch das mal an.
> Wenn der das zu dem Preis los wird fresse ich nen DH-Schlauch mir Ventil
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Santa-Cruz-Heckl...239421190QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


son schlauch hat viel zu viele kalorien    schick mal lieber n foto falls er es zu dem preis los wird


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> son schlauch hat viel zu viele kalorien    schick mal lieber n foto falls er es zu dem preis los wird




Nö, man, es gibt doch genug Fotos von mir im Benutzeralbum. Das muss reichen


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, man, es gibt doch genug Fotos von mir im Benutzeralbum. Das muss reichen


hehe, aber die kenne ich doch schon alle


----------



## el Zimbo (6. September 2005)

...nicht dass er nur den Schnäppchenpreis von 5000 verlangt, das ganze kostet auch noch 70 Flocken Versand!!!
irgendwas steht dem Typ auf, mir ist nur das Wort entfallen...

so, und jetzt schön weiter baggern - ich mach dann ein ander Mal wieder weiter


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...nicht dass er nur den Schnäppchenpreis von 5000 verlangt, das ganze kostet auch noch 70 Flocken Versand!!!
> irgendwas steht dem Typ auf, mir ist nur das Wort entfallen...
> 
> so, und jetzt schön weiter baggern - ich mach dann ein ander Mal wieder weiter




Vor allem diese Bemerkung in der Artikel Beschreibung:

Zum Schluss will ich noch eine Frage beantworten: Warum verkauft jemand so ein Bike ? Die Antwort ist traurig, aber schlüssig: Ich brauche im Moment einfach das Geld.

Das erklärt alles


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem diese Bemerkung in der Artikel Beschreibung:
> 
> Zum Schluss will ich noch eine Frage beantworten: Warum verkauft jemand so ein Bike ? Die Antwort ist traurig, aber schlüssig: Ich brauche im Moment einfach das Geld.
> 
> Das erklärt alles


wahrscheinlich standen letzte woche die geldeintreiber von "osteuropa inkasso" vor seiner tür weil er die raten für seinen bmw net gezahlt hat


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich standen letzte woche die geldeintreiber von "osteuropa inkasso" vor seiner tür weil er die raten für seinen bmw net gezahlt hat




... Du meinst den hier. Er versucht ihn gerade in einer anderen eb... Aktion für 250.000 Euro zzgl. 5.000 Euro Überführung zu verkloppen


----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Du meinst den hier. Er versucht ihn gerade in einer anderen eb... Aktion für 250.000 Euro zzgl. 5.000 Euro Überführung zu verkloppen


hehe sehr schön   
ich möchte gar net wissen was der gute noch so alles verkaufen will


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe sehr schön
> ich möchte gar net wissen was der gute noch so alles verkaufen will




Ich auch nicht, obwohl ...   
Nein, ich lebe meine Phantasie nicht weiter aus, ist ja albern *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch nicht, obwohl ...
> Nein, ich lebe meine Phantasie nicht weiter aus, ist ja albern *gg*


*grins* phantasien sollte man ausleben


----------



## face-to-ground (6. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut Euch das mal an.
> Wenn der das zu dem Preis los wird fresse ich nen DH-Schlauch mir Ventil
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Santa-Cruz-Heckl...239421190QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




hmm....das mit dem schlauch....darfs auch ein mx-schlauch sein? aber ich will ein video von drehn...das muss die 5k wert sein

hrhrhr..das mit dem treiben gefällt mir immer besser..und was heißt training? waren grade mal 60km mitten durch die weinberge in falllinie - das gibt stramme waden und nen knackarsch


----------



## face-to-ground (6. September 2005)

zum 'vor-mir-hertreiben' hab ich dann auch das passende 'werkzeug' dabei...vorzugsweise lang und hart   

http://www.redhillgeneralstore.com/A67232.htm


----------



## plastikengel (6. September 2005)

sagt mal einer mtb_nicolein, er soll mal sein postfach ausmisten, wenn er wieder hier aufkreuzt!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (6. September 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal einer mtb_nicolein, er soll mal sein postfach ausmisten, wenn er wieder hier aufkreuzt!!!


hab ich schon... 
War bist eben auf ner Großveranstaltung der FDP in Mainz. War sehr gut. Sollte sich mal jeder antuen.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Bumble (7. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> War bist eben auf ner Großveranstaltung der FDP in Mainz. War sehr gut. Sollte sich mal jeder antuen.
> Gruß!
> 
> nico



*Durfteste auch mal im Guido-Mobil mitfahren   

Ich hoffe er hat dich nicht auf die Rücksitzbank gezerrt und schlimme Sachen mit dir gemacht.   

Fand ihn letztens im Nachtduell gegen die Obergrüne Claudia Roth schon ziemlich gut, werde ihn aber trotzdem nicht wählen.   *


----------



## face-to-ground (7. September 2005)

hehe..ich darf net wählen...*sfg* muß alles in der familie bleiben


----------



## face-to-ground (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Du meinst den hier. Er versucht ihn gerade in einer anderen eb... Aktion für 250.000 Euro zzgl. 5.000 Euro Überführung zu verkloppen



war das nicht das modellauto, mit dem der ratze als kleines kind gespielt hat?
und ich glaube mich zu erinnern, daß das santa (der name schon!!) cruz auch von ihm gefahren worden ist...kein wunder, daß es so viel wert ist.
ich sag nur: mach et, ratze!!


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich schon...
> War bist eben auf ner Großveranstaltung der FDP in Mainz. War sehr gut. Sollte sich mal jeder antuen.
> Gruß!
> 
> nico


jawoll!
keiner so klug keiner so helle wie unser guido westerwelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl2 (7. September 2005)

Morgäääääääään,

irgendwas verwechselt Ihr da, oder schwelgt Ihr noch in Jugendträumen . Das Guido-Mobil ist nach der letzten Wahl 02 verkloppt worden. Er ist ja diesmal auch kein Kanzlerkandidat sonder nur Zweitstimmenfänger. Wobei 5% schon verdammt viel sind für diese Partei.

@Face-to-boden: Hecki geht mit niemandem auf eine gemeinsame Runde, siehe vorherige Posts. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das "vor dier hertreiben" der Sache wirklich zuträglich ist.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## face-to-ground (7. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> @Face-to-boden: Hecki geht mit niemandem auf eine gemeinsame Runde, siehe vorherige Posts. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das "vor dier hertreiben" der Sache wirklich zuträglich ist.
> 
> Gruss Dirk



ach was...mit sanfter gewalt...hmm..streich das sanft    klappt das schon


----------



## Seppl2 (7. September 2005)

Nein nein, Gewalt, ob sanft oder nicht, ist keine Lösung. Versuchs mal mit Zärtlichkeit und sanften Worten   . Wobei bei so einem vehementen "Nein" hilft das auch nicht weiter. 

@Hecki: Läuft da vielleicht was mit Bestechung??? Ein paar neue Schuhe vielleicht? Oder....  Strandi sag doch auch mal was dazu. 
Gruss Dirk


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein nein, Gewalt, ob sanft oder nicht, ist keine Lösung. Versuchs mal mit Zärtlichkeit und sanften Worten   . Wobei bei so einem vehementen "Nein" hilft das auch nicht weiter.
> 
> @Hecki: Läuft da vielleicht was mit Bestechung??? Ein paar neue Schuhe vielleicht? Oder....  Strandi sag doch auch mal was dazu.
> Gruss Dirk


tz, ich werd n teufel tun und euch helfen hecki rumzukriegen   
hecki, wie siehts aus? strandurlaub in dänemark? mit frühstück am bett?   
all inclusive?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein nein, Gewalt, ob sanft oder nicht, ist keine Lösung. Versuchs mal mit Zärtlichkeit und sanften Worten   . Wobei bei so einem vehementen "Nein" hilft das auch nicht weiter.
> 
> @Hecki: Läuft da vielleicht was mit Bestechung??? Ein paar neue Schuhe vielleicht? Oder....  Strandi sag doch auch mal was dazu.
> Gruss Dirk




Wie was, neue Schuhe   Glaubt ihr mit solchen banalen Dingen wie Schuhe kriegt ihr mich rum   Pustekuchen, da muss schon ne Federgabel mit mehr als 150mm drin sein oder ähnliches . Schuhe pah, wer braucht denn sowas   

@gesicht runter
Wer hier wen vor sich hertreibt sei mal dahin gestellt, aber auch Männer brauchen Träume    

@Seppl
Was ist denn hier los? Ich bedanke mich mal vorsichtig, aber beäuge diese Unterstützung doch argwöhnisch   

@Strandi
Also, der Urlaub hört sich schon sehr verlockend an, vielleicht im nächsten Leben


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi
> Also, der Urlaub hört sich schon sehr verlockend an, vielleicht im nächsten Leben


und wann beginnt dein nächstes leben? am wochenende?   
tz, also wer das angebot ausschlägt kann net normal sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> und wann beginnt dein nächstes leben? am wochenende?
> tz, also wer das angebot ausschlägt kann net normal sein




Hm, habe ich auch nie behauptet   
Naja, schon sehr verlockend, das gebe ich ja zu


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, habe ich auch nie behauptet
> Naja, schon sehr verlockend, das gebe ich ja zu


und? was fehlt noch damit du zusagst?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> und? was fehlt noch damit du zusagst?



Du lässt aber auch nicht locker   
Hm was fehlt? Urlaub (habe nicht soviel Ausgang wie Du ;0) Geld (muss doch auf mein neues Radel sparen) etc. An Motivation würde es nicht mangeln, denn Dänemark ist echt genial, neid.


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Du lässt aber auch nicht locker
> Hm was fehlt? Urlaub (habe nicht soviel Ausgang wie Du ;0) Geld (muss doch auf mein neues Radel sparen) etc. An Motivation würde es nicht mangeln, denn Dänemark ist echt genial, neid.


hehe, das liegt an meinem job...da nervt man auch so lange bis der kunde ja sagt   
urlaub: brauchste nicht -> wochenendtrip
geld: sooo teuer is das auch net...bei www.maersk-air.com kriegste flüge momentan fürn hunni   und wenn man motiviert ist, findet man immer einen weg   das einzige was ich noch klären müsste, wäre wie meine bessere hälfte die idee findet


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

das einzige was ich noch klären müsste, wäre wie meine bessere hälfte die idee findet   [/QUOTE]

  das ist auch noch ein Punkt der mich betrifft   
Ich glaube, der wird begeistert sein    

So, jetzt aber mal wieder zu anderen Themen. Was treibt ihr am Wochenende. Wir wollen evtl. nach WB.


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> das einzige was ich noch klären müsste, wäre wie meine bessere hälfte die idee findet
> 
> das ist auch noch ein Punkt der mich betrifft
> Ich glaube, der wird begeistert sein
> ...


ach, der muss das halt akzeptieren     
also ich bin am WE in hamburg und travemünde...hochzeit 
hm, hab heute irgendwie heimweh


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ach, der muss das halt akzeptieren
> also ich bin am WE in hamburg und travemünde...hochzeit
> hm, hab heute irgendwie heimweh



Sage mal, was Hochzeiten betriff hast Du da ein Dauerabbo


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sage mal, was Hochzeiten betriff hast Du da ein Dauerabbo


aber nur was fremde hochzeiten betrifft   
letztes WE war ja nur junggesellenabschied...trainingslager sozusagen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> aber nur was fremde hochzeiten betrifft
> letztes WE war ja nur junggesellenabschied...trainingslager sozusagen




Ok, wie Trainingslager hört sich das aber nicht an, eher wie ein letzter schöner Abend in Freiheit


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, wie Trainingslager hört sich das aber nicht an, eher wie ein letzter schöner Abend in Freiheit


trainingslager für die hochzeit...damit man da lange durchhält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> trainingslager für die hochzeit...damit man da lange durchhält



Ich hoffe ihr habt ihm genug Alkohol für die kommenden Jahre eingeflößt damit der Pegel noch lange hält


----------



## han (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Geld (muss doch auf mein neues Radel sparen) .


wie? was ist am Heckler schlecht? was solls den sein? Gibt es dann auch einen neuen Namen?  
Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Seppl2 (7. September 2005)

Trainingslager? Wenn man die Fangeisen erst mal anhat ist rum mit lustig. Frag mal Onkel Han, der kann das bestimmt bestätigen. Man darf nimmer so oft mit dem Rad weg, ins Forum gucken und das WE wird auch verplant. Muckt man auf muss man(n) auf der Couch schlafen. *schnief, Männer habens schwer*

@Strandi: Gilt das mit dem Frühstücksservice nur für Hecki? Ich bräuchte neue Socken und die habe ich vor Jahren in DK sehr gut und günstig bekommen.


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi: Gilt das mit dem Frühstücksservice nur für Hecki? Ich bräuchte neue Socken und die habe ich vor Jahren in DK sehr gut und günstig bekommen.


definitiv   nimm´s net persönlich aber mit dir möchte ich net zusammen im bett frühstücken


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> wie? was ist am Heckler schlecht? was solls den sein? Gibt es dann auch einen neuen Namen?
> Fragen über Fragen



Ich will mein "Kleines Gelbes" gerne etwas schonen und mir einen leichten Freerider zulegen. Auf keinen Fall werde ich aber das Heckler verkaufen, damit möchte ich dann noch geren kleinere Touren und Straße fahren.
Im Moment habe ich das Bullit im Kopf, aber bin noch empfänglich für andere Vorschläge. Erst war noch das Yeti AsX in der engeren Auswahl, aber davon bin ich jetzt doch wieder abgekommen. Da ich dieses Jahr z.B. im Ilmenau schwer mit Hecklerchen und meiner Kraft zu kämpfen hatte, möchte ich für die nächste Saison auch etwas mehr Komfort und den verspreche ich mir vom Bullit. Klar das Nomad ist auch nicht schlecht, aber dafür reicht mein Budget nicht aus.
Nein der Name wird bleiben


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> definitiv   nimm´s net persönlich aber mit dir möchte ich net zusammen im bett frühstücken




 ich soll MIT Dir im Bett frühstücken. Davon war aber nicht die Rede.
Ich dachte Du schiebst mir das unter der Tür durch und wartest dann mit einem spektakulären Wochenend Programm bis ich mich saniert habe


----------



## Seppl2 (7. September 2005)

Das ist ja mal wieder typisch. Kaum ist ne Frau im Spiel werden die wichtigsten Grundsätze des Lebens vernachlässigt. "Wahre Liebe gibt es nur unter Männern. "   Jetzt bin ich aber traurig.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja mal wieder typisch. Kaum ist ne Frau im Spiel werden die wichtigsten Grundsätze des Lebens vernachlässigt. "Wahre Liebe gibt es nur unter Männern. "   Jetzt bin ich aber traurig.



@Strandi
Jetzt schau mal was Du gemacht hast. Ich hoffe Du hast wenigstens ein schlechtes Gewissen. Jetzt muss der arme Seppl mit seinen alten Socken aus Dänemark kuscheln


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja mal wieder typisch. Kaum ist ne Frau im Spiel werden die wichtigsten Grundsätze des Lebens vernachlässigt. "Wahre Liebe gibt es nur unter Männern. "   Jetzt bin ich aber traurig.


och seppl...net heulen...ich habe nur einfach eine natürliche abneigung gegen männer in meinem bett   kannst aber gern auf n bier vorbeikommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> ich soll MIT Dir im Bett frühstücken. Davon war aber nicht die Rede.
> Ich dachte Du schiebst mir das unter der Tür durch und wartest dann mit einem spektakulären Wochenend Programm bis ich mich saniert habe


natürlich MIT mir...also in einem bett mein ich   das is ja teil des spektakulären WE-programms   und das sanieren kann ich auch übernehmen...meine jugendliche frische färbt ab


----------



## Seppl2 (7. September 2005)

Okay, aber mit dem Radl ist weit und was anderes hab i net.
Muss ich doch woanderster nach Socken gucken. 
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich MIT mir...also in einem bett mein ich   das is ja teil des spektakulären WE-programms   und das sanieren kann ich auch übernehmen...meine jugendliche frische färbt ab



Ho Brauner, jetzt wirste aber echt mutig


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ho Brauner, jetzt wirste aber echt mutig


wer nichts wagt, der nichts gewinnt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wer nichts wagt, der nichts gewinnt



Versuch wars wert


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch wars wert


das tat weh   
aber das du´s wert warst musst du mir noch beweisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das tat weh
> aber das du´s wert warst musst du mir noch beweisen



Och, jetzt aber ... 
Wo ist Dein Humor? Hats den gerade in Urlaub geschickt?


----------



## kona-patient (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wer nichts wagt, der nichts gewinnt


man strandichen, du hast echt ausdauer. wenn du dich beim biken so anstrengen würdest, würdest du vielleicht auch mal besser fahren wie hecki  

ich mag dich


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> man strandichen, du hast echt ausdauer. wenn du dich beim biken so anstrengen würdest, würdest du vielleicht auch mal besser fahren wie hecki
> 
> ich mag dich




Harte Worte


----------



## Seppl2 (7. September 2005)

Holla Strandi, der hat jetzt aber gesessen.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Holla Strandi, der hat jetzt aber gesessen.



jetzt tut er mir fast ein bisserl leid. Aber Strandi ist hart im nehmen, gelle


----------



## Seppl2 (7. September 2005)

So seid Ihr Frauen, erst treten und dann wollte mans doch gar nicht.


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> man strandichen, du hast echt ausdauer. wenn du dich beim biken so anstrengen würdest, würdest du vielleicht auch mal besser fahren wie hecki
> 
> ich mag dich


das heisst übrigens besser als


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt tut er mir fast ein bisserl leid. Aber Strandi ist hart im nehmen, gelle


jo eben...immer mit dem kopf durch die wand...auch wenn´s weh tut


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> So seid Ihr Frauen, erst treten und dann wollte mans doch gar nicht.



Hey, da steht ihr doch drauf wir müssen es uns nur abgewöhnen uns dafür zu entschuldigen


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, da steht ihr doch drauf wir müssen es uns nur abgewöhnen uns dafür zu entschuldigen


jetzt sind wir schon wieder bei dem thema worauf wir stehen   
fällt dir nix anderes ein   aber erzähl doch mal was von dir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt sind wir schon wieder bei dem thema worauf wir stehen
> fällt dir nix anderes ein   aber erzähl doch mal was von dir...




Was willst Du denn wissen?


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst Du denn wissen?


ALLES


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2135703#post2135703

Schaut Euch den Schwachsinn mal an


----------



## kona-patient (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst Du denn wissen?



ich hab da ne info für dich strandkasten
vorsicht! es hat sich schonmal jemand todgebaggert bei hecki.  
@hecki erzähl doch ein schwank aus deiner jugend. auch wenns schon nen bissel her is   spass


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da ne info für dich strandkasten
> vorsicht! es hat sich schonmal jemand todgebaggert bei hecki.
> @hecki erzähl doch ein schwank aus deiner jugend. auch wenns schon nen bissel her is   spass



Sind alle zensiert und wenn hier was davon erzähle fliege ich aus dem Forum


----------



## kona-patient (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind alle zensiert und wenn hier was davon erzähle fliege ich aus dem Forum



das wollen wir doch nich? oder strandi. nich das dann noch aufliegt das du in wirklichkeit ein mann bist  

smack


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da ne info für dich strandkasten
> vorsicht! es hat sich schonmal jemand todgebaggert bei hecki.


  ich frag mich was dich so missmutig stimmt...gönn mir doch ein wenig spass   ausserdem würd ich das net baggern nennen


----------



## kona-patient (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich frag mich was dich so missmutig stimmt...gönn mir doch ein wenig spass   ausserdem würd ich das net baggern nennen



zwehunnerd pulz


----------



## Seppl2 (7. September 2005)

Sorry, aber wenn ich mit den Sprit zu billig oder zu teuer Heinis rumärgern wollte wäre ich dort im Fred unterwegs. Ich mag lieber hier ein wenig rumfrozeln als mich dort aufregen und zum Schluss irgendwelche Beleidigungen an den Kopf werfen lassen. Ohne persönlich zu werden läuft das meistens nicht ab. 

Aber Du versuchst vom Thema abzulenken, Strandi wollte da ein paar nähere infos von Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> zwehunnerd pulz


  also irgendwas verstehst du grad net   
@seppl


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich frag mich was dich so missmutig stimmt...gönn mir doch ein wenig spass   ausserdem würd ich das net baggern nennen




Nein mit baggern hat das nicht viel zu tun   
Koni ist nur etwas neidisch


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein mit baggern hat das nicht viel zu tun
> Koni ist nur etwas neidisch


etwas is vielleicht etwas untertrieben


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber wenn ich mit den Sprit zu billig oder zu teuer Heinis rumärgern wollte wäre ich dort im Fred unterwegs. Ich mag lieber hier ein wenig rumfrozeln als mich dort aufregen und zum Schluss irgendwelche Beleidigungen an den Kopf werfen lassen. Ohne persönlich zu werden läuft das meistens nicht ab.
> 
> Aber Du versuchst vom Thema abzulenken, Strandi wollte da ein paar nähere infos von Dir.



Steckbrief:

Geschlecht: weiblich
Größe: 1,68
Gewicht: zeigt die Waage nicht mehr an (batterie leer)
Haarfarbe: Echt blond
Augenfarbe: blau/grau/grün bei Wut auch mal rot
Hobby: radeln und den Fred zumülln
Beruf: ja 
Lieblingsessen: Schnitzel, Pommes und Salat
Lieblingsbuch: Gelbe Seiten (habe ich am häufigsten gelesen)
Musik: Alles mögliche (außer das was auf MTV, Viva usw. läuft)
Klingelton: Löwenzahn
Tiere: Hund, Pferd
Lieblingsfilm: The Crow und Stand by me
Farbe: Olive

Noch Fragen?


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Steckbrief:
> 
> Geschlecht: weiblich
> Größe: 1,68
> ...


ja, aber dann werd ich aus dem forum geworfen   
aber die ausrede mit der batterie fand ich echt kreativ


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ja, aber dann werd ich aus dem forum geworfen
> 
> Na da habe ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> strandi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seppl2 (7. September 2005)

Na das nenn ich jetzt aber mal ne info über die man nicht meckern kann.   . 
Wie Strandi schon sagte, das mit der Bat. ist zwar ne klasse Ausrede, aber ich glaub et net. 
Baujahr und Familienstand fehlt noch. 
Die Gelben Seiten als Liebliengsbuch? Warum braucht man das Ding so oft?
Unseres fliegt meist fast im Originalzustand bei Neuauflage weg.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Na das nenn ich jetzt aber mal ne info über die man nicht meckern kann.   .
> Wie Strandi schon sagte, das mit der Bat. ist zwar ne klasse Ausrede, aber ich glaub et net.
> Baujahr und Familienstand fehlt noch.
> Die Gelben Seiten als Liebliengsbuch? Warum braucht man das Ding so oft?
> Unseres fliegt meist fast im Originalzustand bei Neuauflage weg.



1975
Ich hab einen Freund 
Weil ich dort ständig nach Ärzten in meiner Umgebung schauen muss


----------



## kona-patient (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> etwas is vielleicht etwas untertrieben



@ flirti:du hast recht! bin schon ziehmlich angepisst, das du dich mit hecki so gut verstehst  

wie dus auch immerwieder schafst ein korb zu bekommen  

is nur spass man

oh man,das kantinenessen wird auch immer eckelhafter. stadtwerke HD kantine suxs :kotz: was gabs bei euch. 
@hecki kannst du mal in mein poesi album schreiben?


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> 1975
> Ich hab einen Freund
> Weil ich dort ständig nach Ärzten in meiner Umgebung schauen muss


zu 1) genau richtiges alter   
zu 2) aktuell den falschen, aber das ändern wir noch   
zu 3) www.gelbeseiten.de


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> @ flirti:du hast recht! bin schon ziehmlich angepisst, das du dich mit hecki so gut verstehst
> 
> wie dus auch immerwieder schafst ein korb zu bekommen
> 
> ...


tja, das is schon ne kunst so oft abzublitzen und den mut net zu verlieren   
über unsere kantine kann ich mich net beschweren...wenn der koch gut drauf is gibbet richtige leckerbissen...heute zum beispiel tacos...gestern krabbencocktail...gab sogar schonmal kaviar


----------



## Seppl2 (7. September 2005)

Danke, jetzt weiß ich was ich wissen wollte. 
Bist Du schwer krank? Oder hast Du auch nur die Fallsucht wie ich?
Bei mir liegt es an den zwei schwarzen Gänsen auf der gelben Armbinde


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> zu 1) genau richtiges alter
> zu 2) aktuell den falschen, aber das ändern wir noch
> zu 3) www.gelbeseiten.de



zu 1) Alter Charmeur   
zu 2) Da bin ich ja mal gepannt wie Du das hinkriegen willst
zu 3) dauert immer zu lange den rechner hochzufahren


@Kona-Tröte
Smack back, habe heute Mittag ne Tütensuppe gegessen immer besser als die Mensa   Außerdem trinke ich brav meinen Brennesseltee


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, jetzt weiß ich was ich wissen wollte.
> Bist Du schwer krank? Oder hast Du auch nur die Fallsucht wie ich?
> Bei mir liegt es an den zwei schwarzen Gänsen auf der gelben Armbinde



Fallsucht und Ungeschickt begleiten mich Tag für Tag


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> zu 1) Alter Charmeur
> zu 2) Da bin ich ja mal gepannt wie Du das hinkriegen willst
> zu 3) dauert immer zu lange den rechner hochzufahren
> 
> ...


zu 2) siehe 1)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona-patient (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> zu 1) Alter Charmeur
> zu 2) Da bin ich ja mal gepannt wie Du das hinkriegen willst
> zu 3) dauert immer zu lange den rechner hochzufahren
> 
> ...



und, wie is mein tip mit dem tee? nich das du dir schon deine gesamten fingerkuppen abgebrant hast vom sammeln. alte jägerin  
@strandkorb man hast dus gut. ich klaub ich besuch dich mal in DK. wenn du lieb bist bring ich auchs hecklerchen mit, oder?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> und, wie is mein tip mit dem tee? nich das du dir schon deine gesamten fingerkuppen abgebrant hast vom sammeln. alte jägerin
> @strandkorb man hast dus gut. ich klaub ich besuch dich mal in DK. wenn du lieb bist bring ich auchs hecklerchen mit, oder?




Teetip ist nicht schlecht, habe auch den Dreh raus wie ich Sch... Dinger abzupfe, HANDSCHUHE


----------



## kona-patient (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Teetip ist nicht schlecht, habe auch den Dreh raus wie ich Sch... Dinger abzupfe, HANDSCHUHE



du weichei
klappts auch mit dem pullern  

schau mal, das ist doch was für dich http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=182993&page=1&pp=10


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> du weichei
> klappts auch mit dem pullern
> 
> schau mal, das ist doch was für dich http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=182993&page=1&pp=10



Zu 1) Selber
Zu 2) Nein   
Zu 3) Mach mal die Klüsen auf, habe dort doch schon meinen Senf zu abgegeben


----------



## kona-patient (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 1) Selber
> Zu 2) Nein
> Zu 3) Mach mal die Klüsen auf, habe dort doch schon meinen Senf zu abgegeben



zu 2) mußt auch ordentlich süffln, so 1-2 liter mind. mußt wohl ei drogen screening machen?  
zu 3) das war ja klar! ich dacht schon ich hätte ma was endeckt alla columbus


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> zu 2) mußt auch ordentlich süffln, so 1-2 liter mind. mußt wohl ei drogen screening machen?
> zu 3) das war ja klar! ich dacht schon ich hätte ma was endeckt alla columbus




Zu 2) So ein entschlacken würde auch Dir sehr gut tun, befreit verstopfte Hirnwindungen und lockert die Synapsen


----------



## kona-patient (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 2) So ein entschlacken würde auch Dir sehr gut tun, befreit verstopfte Hirnwindungen und lockert die Synapsen



das liegt an was andern, du großklappe


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> @strandkorb man hast dus gut. ich klaub ich besuch dich mal in DK. wenn du lieb bist bring ich auchs hecklerchen mit, oder?


jeder wie er´s verdient   wenn du die heckherrin mitbringst kannste gerne vorbeikommen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jeder wie er´s verdient   wenn du die heckherrin mitbringst kannste gerne vorbeikommen




Na super, nach dem Trip bräuchte ich wieder ne Reha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Na super, nach dem Trip bräuchte ich wieder ne Reha


ach quatsch...ich baue dich schon auf hier


----------



## Seppl2 (7. September 2005)

So bin wieder da, 

Strandi?!? Warum versuchst Du eigentlich ne Frau anzubaggern, die aus nem anderen Jahrzehnt stammt als Du??? 
Klär mir mal auf.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> So bin wieder da,
> 
> Strandi?!? Warum versuchst Du eigentlich ne Frau anzubaggern, die aus nem anderen Jahrzehnt stammt als Du???
> Klär mir mal auf.



Jetzt mal alle pscht, das will ich auch wissen.
1A Seppl


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> So bin wieder da,
> 
> Strandi?!? Warum versuchst Du eigentlich ne Frau anzubaggern, die aus nem anderen Jahrzehnt stammt als Du???
> Klär mir mal auf.


hehe, weil ich das schon seit jahren so mache   wenn man einmal blut geleckt hat will man halt immer mehr


----------



## kona-patient (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, weil ich das schon seit jahren so mache   wenn man einmal blut geleckt hat will man halt immer mehr



    hammer


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, weil ich das schon seit jahren so mache   wenn man einmal blut geleckt hat will man halt immer mehr



Hossa die Waldfee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl2 (7. September 2005)

Das ist jetzt aber ne ganz trübe Suppe, die Du mir da einschenkst.

Also wenn ich da mal baggern versuchen täte dann:
a) sie ist blond
b) sie ist genauso gross wie das mag
c) sie ist um keine Ausrede verlegen
d) sie unterhält sich mit uns, zeugt von geschmack
e) sie fährt Rad (okay falsche Richtung, aber immerhin)
f) ......

Aber ich bin schon verheiratet und mehr geht net.
Spar mir deshalb alle Körner für zu Hause. 
Dirk


----------



## rockmachine 66 (7. September 2005)

hier gehts ja wieder rund  
Bin wieder aus dem     EUROBIKE-WM-Bikepark zurück


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist jetzt aber ne ganz trübe Suppe, die Du mir da einschenkst.
> 
> Also wenn ich da mal baggern versuchen täte dann:
> a) sie ist blond
> ...



So ists richtig


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist jetzt aber ne ganz trübe Suppe, die Du mir da einschenkst.
> 
> Also wenn ich da mal baggern versuchen täte dann:
> a) sie ist blond
> ...



also, zur allgemeinen erläuterung:
fing alles damit an das mich mit 18 irgendwie die in meinem alter genervt haben...fand die alle blöd   meine freunde waren alle älter und dann hab ich was mit ner freundin von der frau meines bruders angefangen...sie war 12 jahre älter   naja, und jetzt bin ich seit 3 jahren mit ner 8 jahre älteren glücklich zusammen


----------



## rockmachine 66 (7. September 2005)

man sagt ja ältere frauen wären dankbarer   

hab in Friedrichshafen gehört NC17 baut ne Nabe mit 6 Sperrklinken,wär das was?


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> man sagt ja ältere frauen wären dankbarer
> 
> hab in Friedrichshafen gehört NC17 baut ne Nabe mit 6 Sperrklinken,wär das was?


da is was wahres dran...sie können eben wahre qualität erkennen   
6 sperrklinken   da kann dann ja noch mehr kaputtgehen   
was soll son teil denn kosten?


----------



## rockmachine 66 (7. September 2005)

preis muß ich nachschauen,denke aber etwas billiger als hügi FR wird sie evtl. sein


----------



## Seppl2 (7. September 2005)

So ist´s richtig? 

Was soll das jetzt heißen, dass ich die Körner für zu hause spare?

@Strandi: Okay, das ist ne einleuchtende Erklärung. Die Hühner ääähhh Damen in dem Alter sind auch nicht wirklich prickelnd. Keine Ahnung wo der Hase läuft aber dicke Backen machen.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> So ist´s richtig?
> 
> Was soll das jetzt heißen, dass ich die Körner für zu hause spare?
> 
> ...



  Wie jetzt. Jetzt bin aber wirklich niedergeschlagen


----------



## rockmachine 66 (7. September 2005)

dicke backen  
wie darf ich denn das verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl2 (7. September 2005)

Wie ?Wo?Was?

Warum bist Du jetzt niedergeschlagen? Aus dem Alter bist Du doch raus, in dem die Damen noch reitende Prinzen auf weisen Pferden erwarten.


----------



## Elmex (7. September 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> preis muß ich nachschauen,denke aber etwas billiger als hügi FR wird sie evtl. sein



Endlich ein Thema das zum Wesentlichen zurückführt (biken)


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> dicke backen
> wie darf ich denn das verstehen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> dicke backen
> wie darf ich denn das verstehen



Denk nicht weiter drüber nach   

@seppl
Ich dacht schon Du meinst uns Frauen in den 30ern. Jetzt bin ich aber erleichtert


----------



## rockmachine 66 (7. September 2005)

@elmex nicht sooo lang,evtl 2h/ 700-900HM maximal


----------



## rockmachine 66 (7. September 2005)

@ Hecklerin: Hast du dein Gabelproblem schon gelöst?


----------



## Seppl2 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> also, zur allgemeinen erläuterung:
> fing alles damit an das mich mit 18 irgendwie die in meinem alter genervt haben...fand die alle blöd


 
Darauf bezog sich das Alter wo die Damen äußerst schwierig sind. Danach sind sie nur noch schwierig, aber nicht mehr äußerst.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hecklerin: Hast du dein Gabelproblem schon gelöst?



Nicht wirklich   
Aber ich bin sowas von hin und her gerissen. Für das Heckler ne neue Gabel zu kaufen ist quatsch, außerdem muss ich immer noch sparen. Letzte Woche wollte ich einen neuen Dichtungssatz kaufen, wollte der nicht 40,- Euro dafür haben   
Jetzt habe ich jemanden gefunden der mir die meine Z1 für ca. 70,- Euro wartet. Sprich neue Dichtungen, weichere Federn und Ölwechsel. Klingt an sich nicht schlecht, oder?! man muss dazu sagen, meine Gabel ist Baujahr 1999 aber an sich noch top


----------



## rockmachine 66 (7. September 2005)

70 ist OK die Hauptsache ist halt der Dichtsatz und der kost bei cosmic nun mal 39.-ÖRE, wobei die Federn bei Marzocchi ohnehin von alleine weich werden, hätte da eher mal etwas weniger Öl probiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> 70 ist OK die Hauptsache ist halt der Dichtsatz und der kost bei cosmic nun mal 39.-ÖRE, wobei die Federn bei Marzocchi ohnehin von alleine weich werden, hätte da eher mal etwas weniger Öl probiert



da ist doch eh kaum noch welches drin   
Bezgl. Dichtsatz, was ist denn bei Cosmic alles beinhaltet? Nur die Dichtungen?


----------



## rockmachine 66 (7. September 2005)

das sind die 2 Öldichtungen, also die eigentlichen Gabelsimmeringe, und 2 Staubdichtungen, das sind die die man aussen sehen kann


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> das sind die 2 Öldichtungen, also die eigentlichen Gabelsimmeringe, und 2 Staubdichtungen, das sind die die man aussen sehen kann




Ok, dann ist das das gleiche Paket wie bei dem anderen auch.


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

so, genug gefachsimpelt...dafür gibbet den tech-talk-fred...jetzt widmen wir uns wieder den zwischenmenschlichen dingen


----------



## rockmachine 66 (7. September 2005)

99 ist doch kein alter,
ich hab noch eine von den ersten die hat 2 jahre DH zwei Transalp und etlich tourenkilometer auf dem Buckel

einmal Führungshülsen und vielleicht 3 mal Dichtungen das wars


----------



## rockmachine 66 (7. September 2005)

okay!!!!
man munkelt am WE wird nach Winterberg gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (7. September 2005)

ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen, auf einem alten gaul lernt man reiten


----------



## rockmachine 66 (7. September 2005)

dann sollte ich mir ein Dirtbike BJ. 70 kaufen, vielleicht hilft das beim Springen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen, auf einem alten gaul lernt man reiten



 Dein Beitrag hierzu hat mir noch gefehlt *rofl*


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen, auf einem alten gaul lernt man reiten


bei uns im norden sagt man "auf alten schiffen lernt man segeln"   
mal schauen wann ich die erste regatta fahre   
aber deine holde is doch net älter als du? oder


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> bei uns im norden sagt man "auf alten schiffen lernt man segeln"
> mal schauen wann ich die erste regatta fahre
> aber deine holde is doch net älter als du? oder



 Au man Förmchen   
War ja wieder klar. Du denkst immer nur an das eine.
Aber Speedbullit hat brav gewartet bis er sein Statement abgibt.
Gell Speed, Du meinst ja nur die alte Gabel


----------



## rockmachine 66 (7. September 2005)

in unserem Katholischen Dörfchen sagt man in alten Kirchen könnte man gut Orgeln


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Au man Förmchen
> War ja wieder klar. Du denkst immer nur an das eine.
> Aber Speedbullit hat brav gewartet bis er sein Statement abgibt.
> Gell Speed, Du meinst ja nur die alte Gabel


ups...das kann natürlich sein   
da hab ich kleine wutz wieder an was anderes gedacht


----------



## Speedbullit (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Au man Förmchen
> War ja wieder klar. Du denkst immer nur an das eine.
> Aber Speedbullit hat brav gewartet bis er sein Statement abgibt.
> Gell Speed, Du meinst ja nur die alte Gabel



die mit den dicken holmen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> die mit den dicken holmen



Is klar


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> die mit den dicken holmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> aber deine holde is doch net älter als du? oder


das nicht, aber ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber in dem alter sollte man sein handwerk eigentlich schon verstehen und nicht noch zur schule gehen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

So, ich melde mich zum Finale. Noch 15 Minuten dann lass ich hier alles stehn und liegen, schwing mich nach Hause. Danach radeln "Mein Kleines Gelbes" und ich in den Bersträßer Sonnenuntergang, hach wie schön.


----------



## Speedbullit (7. September 2005)

immer diese halbtagsbeschäftigten


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> immer diese halbtagsbeschäftigten



Pah, Frechheit. Wenn Du wüsstest *ofg*


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> das nicht, aber ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber in dem alter sollte man sein handwerk eigentlich schon verstehen und nicht noch zur schule gehen


in deinem alter sicherlich   
allerdings sagte mir ein lehrer mal das man sein ganzes leben lernen sollte


----------



## Speedbullit (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings sagte mir ein lehrer mal das man sein ganzes leben lernen sollte



und das ist gut so


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> und das ist gut so


eben   ob hecki pädagogische fähigkeiten besitzt   
immerhin arbeitet sie ja an der uni


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> und das ist gut so



Finde ich auch


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> eben   ob hecki pädagogische fähigkeiten besitzt
> immerhin arbeitet sie ja an der uni



Genau, ich arbeite an der Uni und nicht am Institut für schwer erziehbare Bengel    
Sprich, hier nur für Fortgeschrittene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, ich arbeite an der Uni und nicht am Institut für schwer erziehbare Bengel
> Sprich, hier nur für Fortgeschrittene


boah...der ging tief   
hab doch sogar n bätschelor diplom in kamasutra


----------



## Pfalzyeti (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> boah...der ging tief
> hab doch sogar n bätschelor diplom in kamasutra



Auf welcher Uni kann man das Diplom machen???

Gibts das auch auf ner Fachhochschule?? Da sind mehr Praxiseinheiten dabei!!!


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Auf welcher Uni kann man das Diplom machen???
> 
> Gibts das auch auf ner Fachhochschule?? Da sind mehr Praxiseinheiten dabei!!!


abendschule


----------



## Pfalzyeti (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> abendschule



Ich glaub eher, bei Dir is das im Moment ein Fernstudium!!


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub eher, bei Dir is das im Moment ein Fernstudium!!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (7. September 2005)

Was macht eigentlich unser lieber TH???

So lange kann das doch net dauern nen neuen Rechner zu kaufen?? 

Oder entwickelt der gerade ne neue Software in seiner Garage. Heißt dann bei ihm nicht mehr Windows sondern TH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht eigentlich unser lieber TH???
> 
> So lange kann das doch net dauern nen neuen Rechner zu kaufen??
> 
> Oder entwickelt der gerade ne neue Software in seiner Garage. Heißt dann bei ihm nicht mehr Windows sondern TH


hm, vielleicht hat ihn der thread auch krank gemacht


----------



## Pfalzyeti (7. September 2005)

Das kann sein!!!

Werd ihn morgen mal per sms kontakten!


----------



## mtb_nico (7. September 2005)

@Bumble: Naja, jedem das seine. Aber beschwer dich dann nicht das alles so schlimm ist. Ich hoffe nur du bist keine rote Socke,... 

Was ihr alle mit dem Guidomobil habt? Nachdem alle über ihn gelacht haben haben sich die Meisten selbst solch einen Bus zugelegt.... Man denke nur an Fischers Bus, der groß sein Antliz ziert... Vor dem sollte man sich in acht nehmen, nicht vor Guido seinem und was der in seiner Freizeit macht ist doch völlig egal, solange er keine goldenen Löffel klaut...

nico


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> @Bumble: Naja, jedem das seine. Aber beschwer dich dann nicht das alles so schlimm ist. Ich hoffe nur du bist keine rote Socke,...
> 
> Was ihr alle mit dem Guidomobil habt? Nachdem alle über ihn gelacht haben haben sich die Meisten selbst solch einen Bus zugelegt.... Man denke nur an Fischers Bus, der groß sein Antliz ziert... Vor dem sollte man sich in acht nehmen, nicht vor Guido seinem und was der in seiner Freizeit macht ist doch völlig egal, solange er keine goldenen Löffel klaut...
> 
> nico


  nico ich will ein kind von dir   
guido is echt cool   wird zwar die nächsten jahre etwas härter wenn mwst erhöht wird und vergünstigungen gestrichen werden, aber langfristig sichert das den wohlstand...


----------



## Deleted 10852 (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> nico ich will ein kind von dir


strandi, du bist doch schon schwanger, oder was ist das für´ne Kugel


----------



## strandi (7. September 2005)

Kajaker schrieb:
			
		

> strandi, du bist doch schon schwanger, oder was ist das für´ne Kugel


hehe...klappe halten


----------



## Elmex (7. September 2005)

Hey Yeti alles klar?
War gerade mit der Rockmachine 66 biken und habe gehört euer "Urlaub" war gut. Was macht dein Knie?


----------



## mtb_nico (7. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> nico ich will ein kind von dir
> guido is echt cool   wird zwar die nächsten jahre etwas härter wenn mwst erhöht wird und vergünstigungen gestrichen werden, aber langfristig sichert das den wohlstand...


Nunja... die FDP ist meines Wissens nach gegen eine Mwst-Erhöhung. 
Die FDP beschreitet da einen anderen Weg, den ich dir allerdings nicht im Detail wiedergeben kann. Ich denke da hilft fdp.de. 
Gruß!

nico

P.S.: Dem Martin sein Knie ist dick wie ne Melone,... jetzt hats auch mal ihn erwischt...


----------



## han (7. September 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Yeti alles klar?
> War gerade mit der Rockmachine 66 biken und habe gehört euer "Urlaub" war gut. Was macht dein Knie?


Hey Zahncreme: verkaufst du dein RM schon wieder?


----------



## strandi (8. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja... die FDP ist meines Wissens nach gegen eine Mwst-Erhöhung.
> Die FDP beschreitet da einen anderen Weg, den ich dir allerdings nicht im Detail wiedergeben kann. Ich denke da hilft fdp.de.
> Gruß!
> 
> ...


hm, das wär mir neu...naja wurscht...
was is denn mit dem maddin passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. September 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Yeti alles klar?
> War gerade mit der Rockmachine 66 biken und habe gehört euer "Urlaub" war gut. Was macht dein Knie?



Noch ne Woche pause, dann gehts wieder!


----------



## mtb_nico (8. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, das wär mir neu...naja wurscht...
> was is denn mit dem maddin passiert


Den hats irgendwo oberhalb von Donnerbalken über den Lenker gelegt und dann ist er bis in den Fangzaun gerollt. Das Radel lag irgendwo knappe 10 Meter von dem weg. Der scheint mit dem Knie volles Programm auf nen Stein geknallt zu sein. Sehe ihn später im Laden, da mal wieder die Laufräder nachzentriert werden müssen. (Wundert mich echt das die immer nach Wildbad eiern wie die sau. Der Waldi hat seine Felge so übel zugerichtet. Das hab ich noch nicht gesehen...) Dann frag ich ihn mal wie ihm heute Morgen geht. Der ist gestern im BurgerKing schon gelaufen als hätte er ein Holzbein.

nico


----------



## strandi (8. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Den hats irgendwo oberhalb von Donnerbalken über den Lenker gelegt und dann ist er bis in den Fangzaun gerollt. Das Radel lag irgendwo knappe 10 Meter von dem weg. Der scheint mit dem Knie volles Programm auf nen Stein geknallt zu sein. Sehe ihn später im Laden, da mal wieder die Laufräder nachzentriert werden müssen. (Wundert mich echt das die immer nach Wildbad eiern wie die sau. Der Waldi hat seine Felge so übel zugerichtet. Das hab ich noch nicht gesehen...) Dann frag ich ihn mal wie ihm heute Morgen geht. Der ist gestern im BurgerKing schon gelaufen als hätte er ein Holzbein.
> 
> nico


knieverletzungen sind echt mist...das tut immer höllisch weh...hab immer noch verhärtete muskeln seit ich mit dem knie auf den vorbau gefallen bin...is ja schon übern jahr her   
dann mal gute besserung an den maddin


----------



## Elmex (8. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Zahncreme: verkaufst du dein RM schon wieder?



Ich habe es einfach mal so reingestellt und muss es ja nicht gleich hergeben.
So bekomme ich ein Gefühl was es wert ist und ich habe auch schon Angebote um die 1500 Euro bekommen. Was immerhin 300 mehr sind als ich insgesamt bezahlt habe.
Wenn ein gutes Angebot kommt und ich gerade Lust habe verkauf ich es dann, da ich gerne ein etwas leichteres Freeridebike hätte.


----------



## face-to-ground (8. September 2005)

ja wasn los hier? wo iss das dumm gebabbel und sinnfreie geblieben?   
so geht das aber net...ich muss wohl für recht und ordnung sorgen!   
*imkellerverschwindundzementanrühr*


----------



## strandi (8. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ja wasn los hier? wo iss das dumm gebabbel und sinnfreie geblieben?
> so geht das aber net...ich muss wohl für recht und ordnung sorgen!
> *imkellerverschwindundzementanrühr*


keine ahnung   
hecki lässt sich ja auch net mehr blicken   
morgen müsst ihr auch ohne mich auskommen...da wird gefeiert


----------



## face-to-ground (8. September 2005)

tz..kaum is man  mal nen tag net da, schon verkommt alles   
ja..dann lass es morgen mal richtig krachen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (8. September 2005)

Howdie,

die fressen mich heute hier auf und die Hütte brennt   
Macht euch einen scheene Tag
Greetz


----------



## strandi (8. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Howdie,
> 
> die fressen mich heute hier auf und die Hütte brennt
> Macht euch einen scheene Tag
> Greetz


naja, ohne dich wird er nur halb so schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (8. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ohne dich wird er nur halb so schön




Huhu, melde mich mal kurz aus dem Chaos.
Hey, hier ist ja goar nix los.


----------



## strandi (8. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu, melde mich mal kurz aus dem Chaos.
> Hey, hier ist ja goar nix los.


uns fehlt der anreiz


----------



## face-to-ground (8. September 2005)

aber echt...und bei den temperaturen, lunger ich lieber aufm balkon rum....so weit reichen die kabel vom pc aber net *g*


----------



## Seppl2 (8. September 2005)

gääähn, heute ist nicht mein Tag. Kämpfe mit meiner Müdigkeit und dem Muskelkater. Sommerpause beim Fussball spielen war zu lange.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> aber echt...und bei den temperaturen, lunger ich lieber aufm balkon rum....so weit reichen die kabel vom pc aber net *g*



Laptop und W-Lan würden da Abhilfe schaffen.

Liege auch mit meinem Laptop auf dem Balkon   

Den Radio voll aufgedreht und ein kühles blondes stehen ebenfalls bereit!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (8. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Laptop und W-Lan würden da Abhilfe schaffen.
> 
> Liege auch mit meinem Laptop auf dem Balkon
> 
> Den Radio voll aufgedreht und ein kühles blondes stehen ebenfalls bereit!!!


Hab zwar auch beides, außer das Bier eben, aber ich sitze hier in der Bude und mach mir nen Kopp wie ich Mathe bestehen soll... Euch gehts gut...

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hab zwar auch beides, außer das Bier eben, aber ich sitze hier in der Bude und mach mir nen Kopp wie ich Mathe bestehen soll... Euch gehts gut...
> 
> nico



hör auf, bei mir gehts in 2 Wochen auch wieder los mit dem Studium :kotz:


----------



## face-to-ground (8. September 2005)

hmm...wlan is vorhanden, aber ich hab halt 'nur' 2 pc´s rumstehen...
ne kühle blondine wär mir auch recht *sfg*


----------



## Hecklerin23 (8. September 2005)

Sitze hier auch im Brutkasten, japps
Aber dafür gehe ich ja bald und zwar in die SAP Arena zum MERC. Habe mich zwar noch nie für sowas interessiert aber nem geschenkten Gaul ...
Noch einmal aufstehen dann ist Wochenende und ab geht die Post in den Bikepark, juchuuu. Kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## face-to-ground (8. September 2005)

auf welches spiel gehst denn?
*g* werd auch demnächst endlich wieder zum eishockey gehn =)


----------



## face-to-ground (8. September 2005)

oder tust dir heut abend noch die düsseldoofen an?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (8. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> auf welches spiel gehst denn?
> *g* werd auch demnächst endlich wieder zum eishockey gehn =)



Du fragst mich Sachen   
Aber ist das wichtig   Hauptsache starke Männer die sich um ein Stück Plastik kloppen


----------



## face-to-ground (8. September 2005)

nun...häufig steht das auf den tickets...und dann hab ich ja gefragt, ob du *heute* abend gehst, damit hätte sich ja automatisch erledigt, gegen wen die adler antreten...kommt seeeeeeehr selten vor, daß die gegen mehr als eine mannschaft pro spieltag antreten   

soo..ich geh nu :   und versuch dabei net die küche abzufackeln (mal wieder   )


----------



## Hecklerin23 (8. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> nun...häufig steht das auf den tickets...und dann hab ich ja gefragt, ob du *heute* abend gehst, damit hätte sich ja automatisch erledigt, gegen wen die adler antreten...kommt seeeeeeehr selten vor, daß die gegen mehr als eine mannschaft pro spieltag antreten
> 
> soo..ich geh nu :   und versuch dabei net die küche abzufackeln (mal wieder   )




Aaachsooo, ja ich gehe heute Abend. Was auf der Karte drauf steht kann ich nicht lesen weil die mein Kollege bestellt hat uns sie noch nicht ausgeteilt hat.
Dann mach mal lecker Briketts und such schon mal die Farbe aus in der Du die Küche morgen frisch streichen willst. Aber wieso kochen? Hat das Restaurant "Mutti" heute Ruhetag?


----------



## face-to-ground (8. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wieso kochen? Hat das Restaurant "Mutti" heute Ruhetag?



es befindet sich ziemlich genau 1614km südlich von hier....   
und...ich koche weil ich es *kann*


----------



## Speedbullit (8. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> hör auf, bei mir gehts in 2 Wochen auch wieder los mit dem Studium :kotz:



nachdem bereits 8 wochen gefaulenzt wurden. was bst du zu bedauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem bereits 8 wochen gefaulenzt wurden. was bst du zu bedauern.



Wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat  
könnte glatt noch mal 8 Wochen dran hängen


----------



## Speedbullit (8. September 2005)

so mache jetzt feierabend und träum davon wie es in vergangenen tagen war, wo auch ich mich noch brüsten konnte 10 wochen ferien zu haben.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> so mache jetzt feierabend und träum davon wie es in vergangenen tagen war, wo auch ich mich noch brüsten konnte 10 wochen ferien zu haben.



Feierabend is ja auch was schönes


----------



## mtb_nico (8. September 2005)

Hi Leute!
Wie schauts eigentlich aus? Ist auch ein Treffpunkt während des Worschte geplant? Ich bin für Morgenabend am Kettenkarusel und 10er Karte mit Sitzenbleiben...

nico


----------



## strandi (9. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> Wie schauts eigentlich aus? Ist auch ein Treffpunkt während des Worschte geplant? Ich bin für Morgenabend am Kettenkarusel und 10er Karte mit Sitzenbleiben...
> 
> nico


hör mir bloss auf mit deinem kettenkarussel   
das war ja voll schlimm letztes jahr   
allerdings bin ich ja auch etwas traurig dieses jahr net zum worschte kommen zu können   
oh man, kaum bin ich wieder in hamburg bin ich total knatter...   
haaaaaaaaaaaaamburg meine perle...du wunderschöne stadt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. September 2005)

Schanananana,
ich muss gestehen Eishockey hat was. Die neue Arena ist der Oberhammer und die Stimmung auch. 
Ich weiß jetzt auch gegen wen sie gespielt haben   Düsseldorf.
Und Mannheim hat gewonnen, olé olé.


----------



## Seppl2 (9. September 2005)

Aaaah, wie man von so einem blöden Spiel wo irgendwelche starken Kerle nem Stück Plastik hinterher laufen nur so begeistert sein kann. 

So oder so ähnlich las sich Dein Post von Gestern.
Aber Deine Sig sagt ja dazu allles 

@Strandi: Du weist schon das Hambursch ein sehr gefährliches Pflaster ist, da kann des Karussell auf dem WuMa nicht mithalten


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaah, wie man von so einem blöden Spiel wo irgendwelche starken Kerle nem Stück Plastik hinterher laufen nur so begeistert sein kann.
> 
> So oder so ähnlich las sich Dein Post von Gestern.
> Aber Deine Sig sagt ja dazu allles
> ...


----------



## face-to-ground (9. September 2005)

ich sag doch dass eishockey ne tolle sache is....und zum glück sind die fans beim hockey im allgemeinen ziemlich friedfertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl2 (9. September 2005)

Ja genau, ich habe noch nix von Ausschreitungen bei Eishockeyspielen gehört. Entweder die hauen sich auf dem Eis oder die Fans singen. Kann auch grausam sein, aber so Krawalle trotz grosser Rivalität gibt es meines Wissens nicht. Teilweise, zumindest früher war das so, stehen die Fans sogar gemischt und nix passiert.


----------



## face-to-ground (9. September 2005)

yup..gibt ganz wenig vereine/paarungen wo die fans getrennt werden...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> yup..gibt ganz wenig vereine/paarungen wo die fans getrennt werden...



Also auf dem Eis haben die sich mächtig in der Wolle gehabt. Ich habe sogar Blut gesehen   
Die sind ganz schön hinterlistig, Schirie guckt weg und der andere haut dem Gegner auf die Ömmel   
Aber die Fans waren echt ok, keine bösen Auseinandersetzungen bemerkt


----------



## face-to-ground (9. September 2005)

hehe...gehört dazu...sowas trainieren die ja sogar....

habs auch schon erlebt, daß sich zwei in der wolle hatten und nen moment später klappert es und sämtliche schläger liegen auf dem eis und ne massenschlägerei ist im gange...


----------



## Seppl2 (9. September 2005)

Das Volk braucht Brot und Spiele. Wusste schon Roms Regierung.


----------



## face-to-ground (9. September 2005)

*fg* tja....meine urahnen wussten halt, wie man party macht....ich sollt mir auch so ein paar löwen zulegen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. September 2005)

Trikot über den Kopf und dann haut drauf Kameraden      

Ich werde demnächst auch mal in die SAP-Arena gehen, aber zu einem Spiel von Kronau-Östringen. (alter Handballer)


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Volk braucht Brot und Spiele. Wusste schon Roms Regierung.



Otternasen, Lerchenzungen, Wolfzitzenchips ...
Spitze Steine, Flache Steine, oder ein Päckchen Kieselsteine für die Damen ...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Otternasen, Lerchenzungen, Wolfzitzenchips ...
> Spitze Steine, Flache Steine, oder ein Päckchen Kieselsteine für die Damen ...



Ich möchte eine Frau sein!!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte eine Frau sein!!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. September 2005)




----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. September 2005)

Hey Bumble

schon nen Stellplatz für unser fahrendes Bett gefunden??

Wenn das Stadtfest nix ist können wir ja noch zu Dir gehen und mal ne ordentliche WG-Party mit anschließendem Abriss feiern!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. September 2005)

Aufauf!!

nur noch 36 Beiträge, dann sind wir bei den magischen 2000 angelangt!!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (9. September 2005)

stürzt dann das board ab, wegen dem t2k-bug? (t wie thread *g*)


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. September 2005)




----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. September 2005)

Blablabla, ich freue mich schon gigantisch auf Wochenende. Hurra, und jucheisa, ab auf radel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (9. September 2005)

also ich fahr lieber unter der woche...dann hats net so viele möchtegerns und sonntagsfahrer auf den straßen und im wald *sfg*

am montag schwärm ich dir mal vor, wie des so ist, zu hause zu faulenzen @ hecki


----------



## face-to-ground (9. September 2005)

sooo..nu gehts erstmal rüber auf die andre rheinseite...natürlich per rad
also ab nach mannem


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> sooo..nu gehts erstmal rüber auf die andre rheinseite...natürlich per rad
> also ab nach mannem




Viel Spaß


----------



## Seppl2 (9. September 2005)

Hey ich wünsche Euch ein schönes WE und für die die mal wieder versuchen schneller bergab als bergauf zu sein "Hals- und Beinbruch".

Ja die Sonntagsfahrer sind ganz schlimm, vor allem wenn so Wetter ist wie diese Woche und die dann auch noch an den Werktagen rumgurken müssen.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Elmex (10. September 2005)

Lebt ihr noch?
Ich dachte schau mal die aktuellen Themen im Forum an und alles ist wie ausgestorben.


----------



## han (10. September 2005)

wie schauts aus? WuMa IFS-Treff heute Abend?


----------



## rockmachine 66 (11. September 2005)

könten ja für nachstes WE ein treffen auf dem WUMA planen


----------



## Levty (11. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Aufauf!!
> 
> nur noch 36 Beiträge, dann sind wir bei den magischen 2000 angelangt!!!!



dann will ich mal meinen heidelberger senf dazugeben    
greez, vom fuße des königstuhls! killuah1


----------



## strandi (11. September 2005)

so, der strandinator is auch wieder back   
oh man...hab glaub ich immer noch restallohol   
letzte nacht 4 stunden geschlafen...sehr erfrischend   
war aber sone fette hochzeit...besser gehts nimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (11. September 2005)

moin nochmal!
hab wieder n fettes video gefunden im netz   
von der nordic championship in åre (schweden).
downhill/4x/street/slopestyle...zu dem bikepark muss ich
nächsten sommer unbedingt hin   
hier der link:
http://pygo.fukt.bth.se/aremountainmayhem2005.avi
hat zwar 348mb, lohnt sich aber, zumal der server recht schnell is...fette strecke, fette tricks, fette stürze und fette mucke


----------



## Speedbullit (12. September 2005)

so wieder aus winterberg zurück und ich kann jedem nur empfehlen den park zu testen. der funride ist willenlos und der sixcross garantiert airtime statt, wobei man allerdings reinkeulen muss als ob die reiter der apocalypse hinter einem her sind.


----------



## mtb_nico (12. September 2005)

So, ich bin inzwischen auch wieder ein Mensch. War am Samstag auf dem Wurstmarkt und hab dden ganzen Sonntag kein Land gesehen. :kotz: Junge,... gings mir dreckig. Der verdammte Vodka-Feige. Naja,... ich werde mich dieses Jahr hüten noch mal was aufem WuMa zu trinken...
Freitag ist, falls das Wetter passt, Wildbad angesagt. Kannste da vielleicht frei machen Sascha? Dann kannst du Live verfolgen wie ich das erste mal den Graben springe und mir hoffentlich nicht den Hals breche... 

nico


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

Auch wieder zurück. Winterberg war genial und meine Schulter hat es auch mitgemacht   Habe zwar die Finger nicht von der Bremse bekommen und bin im Rentner Tempo den Biker und 6 X runter gedödelt, aber immerhin ist meine Pause von über 3 Monaten nun überstanden. 

@Pfalzyeti
Ich habe Dir noch 2 Punkte auf der Karte aufgehoben


----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wieder zurück. Winterberg war genial und meine Schulter hat es auch mitgemacht   Habe zwar die Finger nicht von der Bremse bekommen und bin im Rentner Tempo den Biker und 6 X runter gedödelt, aber immerhin ist meine Pause von über 3 Monaten nun überstanden.
> 
> @Pfalzyeti
> Ich habe Dir noch 2 Punkte auf der Karte aufgehoben



Das ist aber nett   Werde mich dann gleich nächstes WE auf den Weg machen um die 2 Punkte noch einzulösen.

Bist ja doch mehr gefahren als anfangs gedacht.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber nett   Werde mich dann gleich nächstes WE auf den Weg machen um die 2 Punkte noch einzulösen.
> 
> Bist ja doch mehr gefahren als anfangs gedacht.



Ja, ich konnte nicht anders *gg*
Allerdings spüre ich jeden verd... Muskel und bin nicht in der Lage meinen Kaffeebecher ohne zu zittern hoch zu heben  
Egal, das Warten hat ein Ende und ab jetzt gehts vorwärts, hurra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

Bei mir gehts auch wieder bergauf. War gestern mal etwas an der Kalmit fahren. Mein Knie ist zwar noch nicht ganz schmerzfrei aber egal.

Ich hoffe ich komm dieses Jahr auch nochmal in einen Park.  

Werde demnächst mal meine Gabel ins Netz stellen um sie zu verkaufen.
Hoffe ich hab bis zum nächsten Parkbesuch meine 888 schon drin!  
Außerdem muss ich dieses Jahr ja noch meine stylischen OF3 Hosen von der WM in Livigno ausführen


----------



## kona-patient (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wieder zurück. Winterberg war genial und meine Schulter hat es auch mitgemacht   Habe zwar die Finger nicht von der Bremse bekommen und bin im Rentner Tempo den Biker und 6 X runter gedödelt, aber immerhin ist meine Pause von über 3 Monaten nun überstanden.
> 
> @Pfalzyeti
> Ich habe Dir noch 2 Punkte auf der Karte aufgehoben



da freu ich mich aber,daß du wieder einigermasen am normalen bikeleben teil haben kannst und nich immer zugucken mußt.  
@speedbullit wie war die wall?

gruß


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> da freu ich mich aber,daß du wieder einigermasen am normalen bikeleben teil haben kannst und nich immer zugucken mußt.
> @speedbullit wie war die wall?
> 
> gruß



Nur eins war echt blöd, Du hast bei dem Trip gefehlt   
Aber das holen wir noch diese Jahr noch nach.


----------



## strandi (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur eins war echt blöd, Du hast bei dem Trip gefehlt
> Aber das holen wir noch diese Jahr noch nach.


willst mich wohl eifersüchtig machen


----------



## kona-patient (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur eins war echt blöd, Du hast bei dem Trip gefehlt
> Aber das holen wir noch diese Jahr noch nach.



auf alle fälle machen wir das, du unkaputbare 
@ strandi   ich hoffe du schaust jatz nich wie garfield
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...s?q=eifers%C3%BCchtig&svnum=10&hl=de&lr=&sa=G


----------



## strandi (12. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> auf alle fälle machen wir das, du unkaputbare
> @ strandi   ich hoffe du schaust jatz nich wie garfield
> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...s?q=eifers%C3%BCchtig&svnum=10&hl=de&lr=&sa=G


ne, eher so


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> auf alle fälle machen wir das, du unkaputbare
> @ strandi   ich hoffe du schaust jatz nich wie garfield
> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...s?q=eifers%C3%BCchtig&svnum=10&hl=de&lr=&sa=G



Bis dahin kann ich vielleicht auch wieder im Ansatz mit Dir mithalten und wenn ich nur in Deiner Staubwolke fahren werde   

Och Strandi


----------



## el Zimbo (12. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> auf alle fälle machen wir das, du unkaputbare
> @ strandi   ich hoffe du schaust jatz nich wie garfield
> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...s?q=eifers%C3%BCchtig&svnum=10&hl=de&lr=&sa=G



DAS ist NICHT Garfield!!!

...wenn du zweifelst, dann tu dir den Film mal an - ich hab den Fehler gemacht.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> DAS ist NICHT Garfield!!!




Der Film war echt eine Frechheit, habe ihn nur bis zum 1. drittel sehen könne, aber mit nem Kissen vor den Augen


----------



## el Zimbo (12. September 2005)

Na, Garfield ist eine Zeichentrickfigur, und kein schlecht animiertes Ding mit der Stimme von Thomas Gottschalk...
Vielleicht sollte man sich den Film (wenn überhaupt) im O-Ton antun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (12. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> wie war die wall?
> 
> gruß



geil. den wallride kannst du bis unter die letzten bretter ziehen, dann über den ersten tabel, keulen bis die waden platzen direkt hoch auf die funbox (oder cornersprung links an der funbox vorbei) hinten easy runter, keulen nächster tabel, bremsen nächster tabel und dann gehts in einen fetten anlieger der mit holz überhöht ist (so was wie ein mini wallride, den man aber sicherlich 10m ziehen kann) aus dem anlieger raus kurz den berg hoch, dann nach links in den nächsten wallride, anlieger und zum abschluss noch zwei mini double. die line kannst du bis zum erbrechen ändern. und der sixcross ist zu arg, jetzt wo er richtig fest ist kannst du eigentlich über alles drüberfliegen( hab lediglich den zweiten und den riesen double nicht gemacht) aber wie gesagt, sau anstrengen, die bremse kannst du abschrauben und dann dickes blatt und nur kette. im oct fahren wir nochmal zusammen. ach ja und auch in winterberg gehen die bäume nicht zur seite, aber gut wenn die schaumstoff polsterung hinter dem baum hängt damit man bei berghochlaufen sich nicht verletzt.


----------



## Speedbullit (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich konnte nicht anders *gg*
> Allerdings spüre ich jeden verd... Muskel und bin nicht in der Lage meinen Kaffeebecher ohne zu zittern hoch zu heben
> Egal, das Warten hat ein Ende und ab jetzt gehts vorwärts, hurra



frag mal wie ich heute morgen aus dem bette gekrabbelt bin, hätte beinahe einen kran gebraucht.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> frag mal wie ich heute morgen aus dem bette gekrabbelt bin, hätte beinahe einen kran gebraucht.



Ja ja, jeder wird halt mal älter


----------



## mtb_nico (12. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> frag mal wie ich heute morgen aus dem bette gekrabbelt bin, hätte beinahe einen kran gebraucht.


Dafür bin ich am Sonntag garnicht rausgekommen. Meine Mutter hat mich gegen 15:30 aus dem Bett ins Bad gekehrt und hat gemeint wenn ich nicht in 5 Minuten fertig bin setzts was... da hat ich Angst und hab lieber gespurt...


----------



## Speedbullit (12. September 2005)

unter der woche mach ich mich nur für meine bessere hälfte frei, ne sorry hab unter der woche keine zeit


----------



## kona-patient (12. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> frag mal wie ich heute morgen aus dem bette gekrabbelt bin, hätte beinahe einen kran gebraucht.



wart mal noch 10 jahre oder 10 bäume ab, dann braucht du wirklich einen.  
hört sich echt fett an. das nächste mal bin ich auf jeden dabei, dann mit 2 bikes. oder geht der sexX auch mit meim schweren biggi? meinst du man braucht wirklich keine brakes beim 6X??? dann brauch ich ans kleine braune keine vorderbremse montierten. für den funpark braucht man sicher auch kein fully, der DH ist auch schrott also lass ich das schwere teil gleich zu hause  
was meinst du?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür bin ich am Sonntag garnicht rausgekommen. Meine Mutter hat mich gegen 15:30 aus dem Bett ins Bad gekehrt und hat gemeint wenn ich nicht in 5 Minuten fertig bin setzts was... da hat ich Angst und hab lieber gespurt...



  Jerk, aber die Sachen die am Tag tragen möchtest suchst Du Dir schon selber raus, oder?!   

@Speed
Hey, aber immerhin haben unsere alten Knochen noch Muskelgewebe außenrum   
Habe noch meinen Integralhelm bei Euch im Bus vergessen. Können ja nächstes Wochenende Übergabe bei Interdrink machen.


----------



## Speedbullit (12. September 2005)

am ende des sixcross solltest du vielleicht bremsen können und für den funride wäre eine bremse auch nicht schlecht. fully brauchst du nicht unbedingt, bei sixcross sind die landungen vielleicht etwas angenehmer falls du zu kurz kommst. aber dafür kannst du ja mit dem dirt bike mehr keulen, aber mit der übersetzung die du drauf hast auch wieder nicht richtig, mach am besten was du willst, ich würde es nicht mit einem dirtbike fahren


----------



## Speedbullit (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jerk, aber die Sachen die am Tag tragen möchtest suchst Du Dir schon selber raus, oder?!
> 
> @Speed
> Hey, aber immerhin haben unsere alten Knochen noch Muskelgewebe außenrum
> Habe noch meinen Integralhelm bei Euch im Bus vergessen. Können ja nächstes Wochenende Übergabe bei Interdrink machen.



geht klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona-patient (12. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür bin ich am Sonntag garnicht rausgekommen. Meine Mutter hat mich gegen 15:30 aus dem Bett ins Bad gekehrt und hat gemeint wenn ich nicht in 5 Minuten fertig bin setzts was... da hat ich Angst und hab lieber gespurt...



du bist aber ein guter.


----------



## mtb_nico (12. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> du bist aber ein guter.


Endlich merkt das mal einer...


----------



## Elmex (12. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir gehts auch wieder bergauf. War gestern mal etwas an der Kalmit fahren. Mein Knie ist zwar noch nicht ganz schmerzfrei aber egal.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich komm dieses Jahr auch nochmal in einen Park.
> 
> ...



Schade dass wir uns nicht gesehen haben da ich auch gestern an der Kalmit unterwegs war.
Ich muss ja ausdauertechnisch noch was tun um mit den ganzen Leuts (wie zb. El Zimbo oder Rockmachine 66) mithalten zu können.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

@Elmex

Wann hastn diese Woche mal zeit? Gerne auch morgens oder mittags?


----------



## mtb_nico (12. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ich komm dieses Jahr auch nochmal in einen Park.


Freitag Wildbad. Da aber momentan noch Regen vorhergesagt ist, ist das ganze noch nicht so sicher... Wenn es am Vortag geregnet hat ists sogar fast noch besser, als staubtrocken. Dann bekommste da nämlich ne Staublunge...


----------



## face-to-ground (12. September 2005)

wie jetzt...ihr atmet beim fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (12. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> @Elmex
> 
> Wann hastn diese Woche mal zeit? Gerne auch morgens oder mittags?



Do. und Fr. den ganzen Tag.


----------



## face-to-ground (12. September 2005)

ja wie jetzt....1.000.000 leute on und keiner schreibt hier was? hört mal auf lauter pm´s zu schreiben und treibt das hier mal voran    is ja nimmer weit zur 3000
so..ich geh mal ein indianisches netzteil von nem pc reparieren (ssssssssssmokin´)


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

Bei mir tobt wieder die Hütte.
@Strandi
Merci für Deine Nachricht am Wochenende, habe vor lauter Freude das ich wieder fahren kann vergessen zu antworten.


----------



## strandi (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir tobt wieder die Hütte.
> @Strandi
> Merci für Deine Nachricht am Wochenende, habe vor lauter Freude das ich wieder fahren kann vergessen zu antworten.


Gern geschehen    
Nu is mein dt. Handy aber wieder aus...darfst Dich dann gern mit einer Nachricht auf die dänische Nr. revanchieren


----------



## mtb_nico (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir tobt wieder die Hütte.


Wo ist denn bei dir?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn bei dir?



Geschäft = Uni


----------



## mtb_nico (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Geschäft = Uni


Ich hoffe du bist da nicht im Bafög Amt beschäftigt. Die Leute dort mag ich nämlich nicht wirklich. Die sind immer schlecht gelaunt wenn man da hingeht. Die tuen fast so als müssten sie das aus eigener Tasche bezahlen.
So, ich fahr jetzt auch mal an die Uni. Treff mich mit jemanden um Mathe zu machen. Sonst sehe ich da kein Land mehr.
Bis später...

nico


----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Geschäft = Uni



Ha in 3 Wochen gehts wieder richtig los. Dann kommen die ganzen Studenten wieder! Dann fliegt die Kuh an der Uni.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe du bist da nicht im Bafög Amt beschäftigt. Die Leute dort mag ich nämlich nicht wirklich. Die sind immer schlecht gelaunt wenn man da hingeht. Die tuen fast so als müssten sie das aus eigener Tasche bezahlen.
> So, ich fahr jetzt auch mal an die Uni. Treff mich mit jemanden um Mathe zu machen. Sonst sehe ich da kein Land mehr.
> Bis später...
> 
> nico




 Nein nicht Bafög. Das ist ein Job für jemand der Vater und Mutter erschlagen hat. Ich muss Professoren und Studenten pampern und bin immer freundlich   .


----------



## strandi (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein nicht Bafög. Das ist ein Job für jemand der Vater und Mutter erschlagen hat. Ich muss Professoren und Studenten pampern und bin immer freundlich   .


professoren und studenten pimpern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

pampern???????????????????????


----------



## mtb_nico (12. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> pampern???????????????????????


Pampern = umganspr. für wickeln/umsorgen/Mutterinstinkt ausleben...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> pampern???????????????????????




@strandi
  Man mach mal ne Therapie oder lade schnellst möglich Deine Freundin nach Dänemark ein, bei Dir toben die Hormone   

Pampern = wickeln = betreuen, springen wenn sie rufen und immer recht freundlich


----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

Aha, is bei mir auch schon länger her. Darum hab ich´s wohl vergessen.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Do. und Fr. den ganzen Tag.



Können ja mal für Donnestag was ausmachen!


----------



## strandi (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi
> Man mach mal ne Therapie oder lade schnellst möglich Deine Freundin nach Dänemark ein, bei Dir toben die Hormone
> 
> Pampern = wickeln = betreuen, springen wenn sie rufen und immer recht freundlich


och, dabei hab ich sie doch grad letztes WE gesehen


----------



## Elmex (12. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Können ja mal für Donnestag was ausmachen!



Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit kannst du dir aussuchen doch wenn es geht nicht soooo früh.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

Also wenns Wetter hält so gegen 14.30 in Neustadt am Bahnhof?


----------



## el Zimbo (12. September 2005)

tz, tz, tz, niemand hat dran gedacht:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch @Hecki zur 2000!!!

...es gibt noch Gentelmänner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (12. September 2005)

tjahaa..und fast hätt ich was vergessen....
hecki is mir ewigen dank und sonst was schuldig...
na..was sagst zu dem regen...wie versprochen heute, 12.09.2005, beschissenes wetter, niesel- bis sprühregen, halbwegs normale temperaturen   
die fahrt nach offenbach zu den wetterfröschen hat sich gelohnt, da konnt ich auch gleich mein neues spielzeug ausprobieren


----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

Jetzt gibt ne Waschmaschine


----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> tjahaa..und fast hätt ich was vergessen....
> hecki is mir ewigen dank und sonst was schuldig...
> na..was sagst zu dem regen...wie versprochen heute, 12.09.2005, beschissenes wetter, niesel- bis sprühregen, halbwegs normale temperaturen
> die fahrt nach offenbach zu den wetterfröschen hat sich gelohnt, da konnt ich auch gleich mein neues spielzeug ausprobieren



Hast den Schönwettermann kaputtgeschossen?


----------



## strandi (12. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> tjahaa..und fast hätt ich was vergessen....
> hecki is mir ewigen dank und sonst was schuldig...
> na..was sagst zu dem regen...wie versprochen heute, 12.09.2005, beschissenes wetter, niesel- bis sprühregen, halbwegs normale temperaturen
> die fahrt nach offenbach zu den wetterfröschen hat sich gelohnt, da konnt ich auch gleich mein neues spielzeug ausprobieren


wie jetzt...habt ihr so schlechtes wetter? 
hier scheint die sonne   naja, nur so 19 grad aber immerhin trocken   
werd nachher nochmal schnell unsere neue bmx bahn testen...sone richtige dicke bmx-race strecke mit stepups, tables etc...mal schauen


----------



## face-to-ground (12. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hast den Schönwettermann kaputtgeschossen?



wie mans auch macht isses verkehrt...   
*aber* ich schleim lieber bei ner frau....


----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wie mans auch macht isses verkehrt...
> *aber* ich schleim lieber bei ner frau....



iss auch besser so, bevor ich noch ausrutsche und zu boden gehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (12. September 2005)

stell dich net so an...*fg* is ne gute übung wenns mal ernst wird mitm fallen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

Alles klar, ich werd dann mal an die Uni fahren und bei Hecki auf Deiner Schleimspur das Rutschen üben!!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> tz, tz, tz, niemand hat dran gedacht:
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch @Hecki zur 2000!!!
> 
> ...es gibt noch Gentelmänner!



Absolut. Ist mir selber auch noch gar nicht aufgefallen.
Hähä, gewonnen. Was krieg ich jetzt? Einen Bauknecht habe ich schon   

@Gesicht runter
Naja, also weißt Du, das Wetter in Winterberg war jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich wie versprochen. Da waren anscheinend noch Reste auf Deinem Teller.
Am Samstag bin ich von Regentropfen im Zelt aufgewacht und gestern habe ich zeitweise nicht sehen können wo ich hin fahre. Dicke Wolken und Nieselregen. Das üben wir noch mal, aber wenn Du auch den Wetterfrosch von der Leiter schießt kann das auch nix werden


----------



## face-to-ground (12. September 2005)

war mir klar, daß das nix wird mit ewiger dankbarkeit....   
wenigstens hab ich getroffen...und da ich ein netter mensch bin hab ich ihn reanimiert, bevor ich ihn nochmal von der leiter geschossen hab


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> war mir klar, daß das nix wird mit ewiger dankbarkeit....
> wenigstens hab ich getroffen...und da ich ein netter mensch bin hab ich ihn reanimiert, bevor ich ihn nochmal von der leiter geschossen hab



Man bist Du fies. Dann kannst Du Dir auch das schleimen sparen ich mag nur Männer die AUCH ein Herz für Tiere haben


----------



## strandi (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Man bist Du fies. Dann kannst Du Dir auch das schleimen sparen ich mag nur Männer die AUCH ein Herz für Tiere haben


ach hase, dann bist du bei mir ganz richtig


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ach hase, das bist du bei mir ganz richtig



Und wenn man Dich küsst wirst Du zum Frosch


----------



## strandi (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man Dich küsst wirst Du zum Frosch


eher zum stier


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> eher zum stier




... ich seh rot


----------



## strandi (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich seh rot


ob du ein rotes tuch für mich bist    
ich geh jetzt radeln...bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ob du ein rotes tuch für mich bist
> ich geh jetzt radeln...bis später



Und mach dabei nicht wieder irgendwas kaputt   

Hey, was ist jetzt mit meinem Preis


----------



## strandi (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und mach dabei nicht wieder irgendwas kaputt
> 
> Hey, was ist jetzt mit meinem Preis


ich versuch´s...vorzugsweise versuche ich mich heile zu lassen   
du hast übrigens mich gewonnen - hauptpreis


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich versuch´s...vorzugsweise versuche ich mich heile zu lassen
> du hast übrigens mich gewonnen - hauptpreis




Nee, dann lieber nix zu Weihnachten


----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

einen dähnischen Stallbullen, der in der Steppe einen Wolf jagt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> einen dähnischen Stallbullen, der in der Steppe einen Wolf jagt



Du wolltest sagen, ...der sich einen Wolf jagt


----------



## face-to-ground (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Man bist Du fies. Dann kannst Du Dir auch das schleimen sparen ich mag nur Männer die AUCH ein Herz für Tiere haben




hab ich doch....vorzugsweise gegrillt  

oh...und hab ich das richtig verstanden? du stehst auf männer die schleimen *und* ein herz für tiere haben?


----------



## kona-patient (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und mach dabei nicht wieder irgendwas kaputt
> 
> Hey, was ist jetzt mit meinem Preis



wie du magst strandi´s geschenk nich 
http://www.u2d-mag.de/galleries/1094125040.jpg  

is doch sexy


----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> wie du magst strandi´s geschenk nich
> http://www.u2d-mag.de/galleries/1094125040.jpg
> 
> is doch sexy



Juhu da macht doch das Leben wieder spass  

Ein Steppenwolf der zu viele Twix gefressen hat


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> wie du magst strandi´s geschenk nich
> http://www.u2d-mag.de/galleries/1094125040.jpg
> 
> is doch sexy




  
Jetzt sei doch nicht so hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich doch....vorzugsweise gegrillt
> 
> oh...und hab ich das richtig verstanden? du stehst auf männer die schleimen *und* ein herz für tiere haben?




Nene, schleimen brauchen die nicht, vor allem wenn es sich um die Schleimspur von abgeknallten Fröschen handelt


----------



## face-to-ground (12. September 2005)

*sfg* die armen viecher....aber gut...ich bin ja kreativ...ne kugel für jeden frosch geht ins geld...


----------



## kona-patient (12. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> *sfg* die armen viecher....aber gut...ich bin ja kreativ...ne kugel für jeden frosch geht ins geld...



hecki bringt ihren tierchen auch immer so tolle sachen bei 
http://www.u2d-mag.de/galleries/1104516061.jpg


----------



## face-to-ground (12. September 2005)

aso..deswegen isse dann sauer, wenn ich mal eins 'versehentlich' plattfahr


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> aso..deswegen isse dann sauer, wenn ich mal eins 'versehentlich' plattfahr



Nunja, bei dem Tierchen musst Du wohl nicht erst drüber fahren bis es platt ist und
@Koni-Tröte
Pass mal auf mein Schatz, Dir bring ich auch noch Kunststücke bei ...


----------



## face-to-ground (12. September 2005)

wow...das is mal ein blick...damit müsste man jede rumkriegen können...    bringst mir den bei? ich kann nämlich sonst nur noch den:
<-----


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona-patient (12. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja, bei dem Tierchen musst Du wohl nicht erst drüber fahren bis es platt ist und
> @Koni-Tröte
> Pass mal auf mein Schatz, Dir bring ich auch noch Kunststücke bei ...




http://www.savoy-truffle.de/zippo/donald/rache.jpg


----------



## Elmex (12. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenns Wetter hält so gegen 14.30 in Neustadt am Bahnhof?



14.30 / Neustadt / Hauptbahnhof
Oder ich hol dich ab bzw. bei Rockmachine 66. Du wohnst ja nicht weit weg.


----------



## strandi (12. September 2005)

hehe...kaum baggert man n büschen an der hecki rum kommt das kona-gedöns und macht bemerkungen...blöde eifersucht   
also bmx-race bahn is nix für mich...das is ja fast wie cc   bergab wär die bahn bestimmt lustig, aber net so...nenene...haben uns eh gefragt wie die genug speed kriegen für 5 meter tables...wenn wir das auf mtb´s schon net geschafft haben   nächstes mal gehts wieder zu der doubleline...da weiss ich was ich hab


----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> 14.30 / Neustadt / Hauptbahnhof
> Oder ich hol dich ab bzw. bei Rockmachine 66. Du wohnst ja nicht weit weg.



Kurz vor dem Bahnhof ist eine Tankstelle und vor der Tankstelle ist ein Parkplatz. Der kostet nix. Mir wäre es am liebsten wenn wir uns dort treffen könnten, da es sein kann, dass ich zuvor noch was erledigen muss


----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe...kaum baggert man n büschen an der hecki rum kommt das kona-gedöns und macht bemerkungen...blöde eifersucht
> also bmx-race bahn is nix für mich...das is ja fast wie cc   bergab wär die bahn bestimmt lustig, aber net so...nenene...haben uns eh gefragt wie die genug speed kriegen für 5 meter tables...wenn wir das auf mtb´s schon net geschafft haben   nächstes mal gehts wieder zu der doubleline...da weiss ich was ich hab



bmx-race soll ja auch sport und keine Belustigung sein


----------



## strandi (12. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> bmx-race soll ja auch sport und keine Belustigung sein


sag ich ja das dass nix für mich is


----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

heut abend wieder extreme Flaute im Fred


----------



## strandi (12. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> heut abend wieder extreme Flaute im Fred


jo leider :-( wie lange braucht denn der th um sich n neuen rechner anzuschaffen   ich wär schon längst eingegangen ohne internet


----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

Der wird sich gerade nen neuen Prozessor zusammenlöten.
Und ab und zu wird er sich dabei noch ein Bier in den Kopf löten. 

Ne ich hab ihn mal kontaktiert, da hat er gemeint, dass er irgendwann in dieser Woche wieder online sein wird.


----------



## face-to-ground (12. September 2005)

hab hier noch nen pc rumstehen *g* das einzige, was wirklich nötig wär, wär evtl ne neue festplatte - die alte spinnt und erzeugt ab und an datenfehler *g*
(und lustig bunt leuchtets auch   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (12. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> heut abend wieder extreme Flaute im Fred


Es gehen einfach die Themen aus. Lese gerade nen Bericht über die Restauration einer F-86 Sabre. Falls das hier jemandem was sagt... 

nico


----------



## Pfalzyeti (12. September 2005)

kenn nur die F16


----------



## mtb_nico (12. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> kenn nur die F16


Boah,... Das gehört zum Grundwissen. Man merkt eben das ich nicht mein ganzes Leben schon am Biken bin... 
Zähle auch das hier zu meinem Besitz:


----------



## face-to-ground (12. September 2005)

hehe...hab irgendwo noch ein taxi auf dem speicher von meinen eltern rumstauben
wo gehstn fliegen? grünstadt?


----------



## mtb_nico (12. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wo gehstn fliegen? grünstadt?


Jo, also da bin ich Mitglied, allerdings war ich da schon nen gutes Jahr nicht mehr. Bin wohl auch inzwischen etwas eingerostet. Naja, sobald ich so alt bin, dass es mit dem Biken nicht mehr klappt, werde ich da wieder mehr Zeit investieren. Es sei denn ich muss bis zum Tode Arbeiten weil die Rente entfällt... (darf man garnicht drüber lachen...)

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (12. September 2005)

war auch paar mal dort, aber is nich so mein fall...ich steh eher auf die 4-rädrigen teile, aber verbrenner kannst mittlerweile knicken, sind die leute voll empfindlich geworden und nen guten elektro gibst ein vermögen aus - da kaufen andere sich nen tolles bike für *g*
naja...da ich mich in letzter zeit mehr mit wh40k befasst habe, hab ich das mit den autos vor ein paar jahren aufgegeben und alles, was es wert war, vertickt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.savoy-truffle.de/zippo/donald/rache.jpg




Muaaah, ich freue mich schon drauf


----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2005)

Moin Leute!
Habe heute echt madig geschlafen. Und dann wurde ich mal wieder um 0600 das erste mal von der Ramstein AB geweckt... 
So, werde mich jetzt mal an Mathe setzen...

nico


----------



## strandi (13. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute!
> Habe heute echt madig geschlafen. Und dann wurde ich mal wieder um 0600 das erste mal von der Ramstein AB geweckt...
> So, werde mich jetzt mal an Mathe setzen...
> 
> nico


hab mich heute auch von rammstein wecken lassen...."hier kommt die sonne..."*träller*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (13. September 2005)

...von Rammstein wecken lassen?
...und dann Böhse Onkelz zum Frühstück??
...wie wär's mit Scooter zum einschlafen???

Der Sieg des Proletariats!


----------



## kona-patient (13. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe...kaum baggert man n büschen an der hecki rum kommt das kona-gedöns und macht bemerkungen...blöde eifersucht
> also bmx-race bahn is nix für mich...das is ja fast wie cc   bergab wär die bahn bestimmt lustig, aber net so...nenene...haben uns eh gefragt wie die genug speed kriegen für 5 meter tables...wenn wir das auf mtb´s schon net geschafft haben   nächstes mal gehts wieder zu der doubleline...da weiss ich was ich hab



tja standkorb, damit mußt du jetz leben.  

@hecki versuchs mal damit
http://www.bendecho.de/videos/218.html

...von Rammstein wecken lassen?
...und dann Böhse Onkelz zum Frühstück??
...wie wär's mit Scooter zum einschlafen???
...und von Störkraft geträumt????


----------



## strandi (13. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...von Rammstein wecken lassen?
> ...und dann Böhse Onkelz zum Frühstück??
> ...wie wär's mit Scooter zum einschlafen???
> 
> Der Sieg des Proletariats!


  gehts noch


----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> tja standkorb, damit mußt du jetz leben.
> 
> @hecki versuchs mal damit
> http://www.bendecho.de/videos/218.html
> ...


----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> ...von Rammstein wecken lassen?


Ich wohne hier mitten in der Stadt und die ganzen Maschinen von der Ramstein AirBase fliegen bei Westwind nunmal hier über die Stadt an...
Bin also wirklich von Flugzeugen geweckt worden. Rammstein als Gruppe finde ich nämlich zu schlecht um sie jemanden anzutuen...

nico


----------



## kona-patient (13. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wohne hier mitten in der Stadt und die ganzen Maschinen von der Ramstein AirBase fliegen bei Westwind nunmal hier über die Stadt an...
> Bin also wirklich von Flugzeugen geweckt worden. Rammstein als Gruppe finde ich nämlich zu schlecht um sie jemanden anzutuen...
> 
> nico



schon gut, ich weiß ja das du ein guten geschmack hast  
und wie findest du scooter?

@hecklherrin  ach das war deine notdose? dacht schon das wär ein kleines Toy   bei strandi reicht da aber ne dose nich, der brauch doch bis bett schon einen kasten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> schon gut, ich weiß ja das du ein guten geschmack hast
> und wie findest du scooter?
> 
> @hecklherrin  ach das war deine notdose? dacht schon das wär ein kleines Toy   bei strandi reicht da aber ne dose nich, der brauch doch bis bett schon einen kasten



Na dann möchte ich aber nicht wissen was Du mit der Dose gemacht hast   Die Freundin von Strandi hat bestimmt schon eine Sondervereinbarung zu günstigen Konditionen für Großlieferungen mit Tuborg vereinbart


----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> schon gut, ich weiß ja das du ein guten geschmack hast
> und wie findest du scooter?


Was willste mir denn damit sagen? Woher kennst du denn meinen Geschmack?! 

Ach,... und Scooter ist auch hochgradig komisch. Ich sag nur "WAS KOSTET DER FISCH UTZUTZUTZUTZ...".


----------



## kona-patient (13. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Was willste mir denn damit sagen? Woher kennst du denn meinen Geschmack?!
> 
> Ach,... und Scooter ist auch hochgradig komisch. Ich sag nur "WAS KOSTET DER FISCH UTZUTZUTZUTZ...".



scooter ist der hammer man, du hast doch keinen geschmack.  ischischisch


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2005)

scooter...dieses neumodische zeugs...mag keiner mehr die klassischen roller wie zb von vespa?


----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2005)

Gute Vespa mit Fußbremse! 

So, ich mach mich mal wieder in Richtung Uni auf. Muss mir da noch was erklären lassen (Fließpressen, Kaltstauchen und Tiefziehen).
Bis spätaaaa!!!

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2005)

kaltstauchen kannst dir auch hier erklären lassen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (13. September 2005)

Boah is hir was los!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kona-patient (13. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Boah is hir was los!!!!!!!!!



wer is schuld?


----------



## strandi (13. September 2005)

puh, hab krämpfe in den armen...heute ne mailingaktion gestartet...musste 300 briefe unterschreiben   zum glück musste ich sie aber net selber schreiben und eintüten   
aber wie´s aussieht hab ich hier eh net viel verpasst


----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> wer is schuld?


für mich ganz klar: Rot-Grün...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (13. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> für mich ganz klar: Rot-Grün...


  das passt ja momentan auf so ziemlich alles


----------



## el Zimbo (13. September 2005)

...mal gespannt, was ihr schwarz-gelben in ein paar Jahren sagt, falls die die Wahl gewinnen.


----------



## strandi (13. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...mal gespannt, was ihr schwarz-gelben in ein paar Jahren sagt, falls die die Wahl gewinnen.


gut gemacht angie werden wir sagen


----------



## el Zimbo (13. September 2005)

Die Angie "Miss Inkompetenz 2000-2005" Merkel hätte lieber einen Lehrstuhl auf der Physik-Uni kriegen sollen...
Falls die Partei wirklich was tut, außer armen Schluckern wie mir die letzten Vergünstigungen zu streichen,
dann kann Angie persönlich bestimmt gar nix dafür.   
Ich hör jetzt auf von Politik zu reden - da werd ich nur      :kotz:    
...ich freu mich lieber auf den Feierabend und warte ab, was das Wahlergebnis in drei Wochen dann bringt.

Tschö mit Ö.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Angie "Miss Inkompetenz 2000-2005" Merkel hätte lieber einen Lehrstuhl auf der Physik-Uni kriegen sollen...
> Falls die Partei wirklich was tut, außer armen Schluckern wie mir die letzten Vergünstigungen zu streichen,
> dann kann Angie persönlich bestimmt gar nix dafür.
> Ich hör jetzt auf von Politik zu reden - da werd ich nur      :kotz:
> ...



Das finde ich aber auch, das nun genug über Politik hier in diesem Thread geredet wurde


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2005)

was hab ich doch für ein glück, daß ich net wählen darf    ich darf motzen, egal wer gewählt wird   
eigentlich heißt es ja 'black is beautiful' aber ob das auch auf bestimmte wahlprogramme zutrifft? (und sorry aber angie is net beautiful...net in meinen augen zumindest   )


----------



## strandi (13. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das finde ich aber auch, das nun genug über Politik hier in diesem Thread geredet wurde


schade...fing grad an lustig zu werden


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das finde ich aber auch, das nun genug über Politik hier in diesem Thread geredet wurde



naja...wenigstens mußt ich meinen senf zugeben *g*
hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, daß ich urlaub hab?   
ich geh mal bei meinem raddealer vorbeischauen, was mein vorderrad vom mtb macht...und dem mal mein rr vorführen, vielleicht kann man auf dem rahmen ja doch noch was aufbauen.... (glaubs aber net, weil die ausfallenden hinten zu eng sind    wer sagt, daß eng immer gut is?)


----------



## strandi (13. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> was hab ich doch für ein glück, daß ich net wählen darf    ich darf motzen, egal wer gewählt wird
> eigentlich heißt es ja 'black is beautiful' aber ob das auch auf bestimmte wahlprogramme zutrifft? (und sorry aber angie is net beautiful...net in meinen augen zumindest   )


das angie net hübsch is stimmt   














macht aber gar nix, denn am sonntag wird sie so zu sehen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...mal gespannt, was ihr schwarz-gelben in ein paar Jahren sagt, falls die die Wahl gewinnen.


Bin auch nicht mit allem einverstanden... Aber es geht um die Grundlegende Richtung. Eben eine Mittelstandfreundliche Politik. Deswegen [gelb]gelb[/gelb].



			
				strandi schrieb:
			
		

> gut gemacht angie werden wir sagen


Übertreib es nicht gleich...  Wird wohl maximal für ein "immerhin besser gemacht Angie" reichen...
Wählst du eigentlich auch,... per Brief?



			
				face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wer sagt, daß eng immer gut is?


SAU...

So, genug jetzt. Ich mach Päusle und dann gehts weiter mit EFT...
nico


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2005)

das mit dem töten is ja mal hammer!!! is das ein fake?   
also ich hoff insgeheim, daß die roten weitermachen dürfen (und das als ex-cduler *gg*)
solang das mit den 25% net kommt
hey..hab heute ein plakat gesehn..die haben hier in lu den kohl wieder aus der versenkung gegraben....


----------



## strandi (13. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Übertreib es nicht gleich...  Wird wohl maximal für ein "immerhin besser gemacht Angie" reichen...
> Wählst du eigentlich auch,... per Brief?


yap, wird aber eng...hab vergessen die unterlagen zur post zu bringen...mach ich morgen   
selbst ein "immerhin besser gemacht" hilft schonmal...bei rot-rot-grün bleib ich in dänemark


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> SAU...
> 
> So, genug jetzt. Ich mach Päusle und dann gehts weiter mit EFT...
> nico



falls das irgendwelche gedanken außerhalb des rahmenbaus bei rennrädern bei dir impliziert hat, kann ich dir leider auch net weiterhelfen *sfg* such dir ne frau   
und wenn schon dabei bist, kuck daß für mich auch was abfällt


----------



## strandi (13. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem töten is ja mal hammer!!! is das ein fake?
> also ich hoff insgeheim, daß die roten weitermachen dürfen (und das als ex-cduler *gg*)
> solang das mit den 25% net kommt
> hey..hab heute ein plakat gesehn..die haben hier in lu den kohl wieder aus der versenkung gegraben....


denk mal schon das dass n fake is   
wat meinsten mit 25%?


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> yap, wird aber eng...


 
oh mann..da hab ich was losgetreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das angie net hübsch is stimmt


Mir ist das sowas von egal... Ich will se ja nicht heiraten. Den Guido übrigens auch nicht... 

Ach,... bin mir da mit ner Mehrheit garnicht mehr so sicher...
Obwohl es eigentlich keine Wahlen geben müsste. Der Schröder hat den Schiss hingeschmissen und jetzt stellt er sich mit dem gleichen Team wieder zu Wahl. Was ein Schwachsinn. Wie kann man die dann noch mal wählen?
Was mich auch geärgert hat ist, dass dieses Thema "Vertrauensfrage" nicht einmal im TV Duell zur Sprache kam. In der Auswertung wurde dann drüber diskutiert ob Merkel gut frisiert war. Das war mal wieder richtig was fürs Volk...

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> denk mal schon das dass n fake is
> wat meinsten mit 25%?



die pauschalbesteuerung von 25% für alle arbeitnehmer, dafür das komplette streichen von vergünstigungen und steuerschlupflöchern - für mich als alten steuerklasse 1er is das natürlich die offenbarung...für familienväter wär das wohl net ganz ok, dürfte aber die frauen immerhin wieder dazu bringen, auch arbeiten zu gehen, da se dann nimmer auf 5 sind (oder die doppelvierer abschafft)


----------



## strandi (13. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> die pauschalbesteuerung von 25% für alle arbeitnehmer, dafür das komplette streichen von vergünstigungen und steuerschlupflöchern - für mich als alten steuerklasse 1er is das natürlich die offenbarung...für familienväter wär das wohl net ganz ok, dürfte aber die frauen immerhin wieder dazu bringen, auch arbeiten zu gehen, da se dann nimmer auf 5 sind (oder die doppelvierer abschafft)


is hier in dk ähnlich...kaum vergünstigungen...dafür hab ich aktuell n steuersatz von 49%   also stell dich mal net so an   
so, das hier klärt alles


----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> such dir ne frau


Das Thema hatten wir doch schon mal, oder?  Hecki hat zu Strandi gemeint seine Hormone spielten verrückt. Ich kann euch aus eigener Erfahrung sagen: Die sterben irgendwann ab. Bin schon richtig gefühlskalt und glaube nicht das ich ohne Vorlaufzeit wieder geschmeidig werden kann!  

nico

P.S.: Wenn das so weitergeht (Politik) besuch ich Strandi mal und bleib gleich dort...


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> is hier in dk ähnlich...kaum vergünstigungen...dafür hab ich aktuell n steuersatz von 49%   also stell dich mal net so an



öhm...als ob ich irgendwelche vergünstigungen hätte..und auf die 49 % komm ich auch 
teilweise auch mehr, wenns mal um einmalige bezüge geht (ok, aber da gibts zum glück was von der finka zurück)


edit
pfui...böse eckige klammer


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Das Thema hatten wir doch schon mal, oder?  Hecki hat zu Strandi gemeint seine Hormone spielten verrückt. Ich kann euch aus eigener Erfahrung sagen: Die sterben irgendwann ab. Bin schon richtig gefühlskalt und glaube nicht das ich ohne Vorlaufzeit wieder geschmeidig werden kann!
> 
> nico
> 
> P.S.: Wenn das so weitergeht (Politik) besuch ich Strandi mal und bleib gleich dort...



vorlaufzeit..soso....10 sec, dann läuft wieder alles wie geschmiert oder wie?

lool
wenigstens kommen wir wieder auf alte themen zu sprechen...


----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> die pauschalbesteuerung von 25% für alle arbeitnehmer, dafür das komplette streichen von vergünstigungen und steuerschlupflöchern - für mich als alten steuerklasse 1er is das natürlich die offenbarung...für familienväter wär das wohl net ganz ok, dürfte aber die frauen immerhin wieder dazu bringen, auch arbeiten zu gehen, da se dann nimmer auf 5 sind (oder die doppelvierer abschafft)


Das ist allerdings nur das Ziel und sicherlich nicht in einer Legislaturperiode zu erreichen. Man stelle sich nur vor man könne die Steuererklärung auf einer Seite machen. Da wär doch die Hölle los. Was sollen dann nur die ganzen Steuerberater mit ihrer Freizeit anstellen?!


----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> vorlaufzeit..soso....10 sec, dann läuft wieder alles wie geschmiert oder wie?


Meinte ja nicht körperlich. Ich denke/hoffe da ist noch alles betriebsbereit. Nur geistig eben...


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollen dann nur die ganzen Steuerberater mit ihrer Freizeit anstellen?!



das, was se jetzt auch schon die ganze zeit machen *sfG* erst nix, dann urlaub und in ihrer abwesenheit mahnungen verschicken lassen und dann irgendwelche sachen bemängeln, weil se zu faul sind, alles angefügte durchzulesen, sich am telefon anmotzen lassen und *dann* erst lesen um alles abzusegnen
so wars zumindest bei mir letztes jahr..hab 2 mahnungen bekommen, daß ich die steuer einreichen soll (war ja erst 2 monate bei denen...   ) und dann nachdem ich angerufen hab und unfreundlich geworden bin, haben die festgestellt, daß der eine kollege die mahungen verschickt und seine kollegin meine steuer auf ihrem schreibtisch liegen hat, aber in urlaub war   

mann...da kann ich als gebürtiger italiener und gläubiger christ nur sagen: mach et, ratze


----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. September 2005)

Politik ist lustig...


... aber nur wenn man Galgenhumor besitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2005)

dann muss ich da direkt mitmachen...wollt mich ja schon als betriebsrat bei vw bewerben...*sfg* drogen, nutten und gratisurlaub in der karibik...was ein traumjob


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2005)

soo...bis später....schreibt net so viel, sonst muss ich wieder so viel scrollen..
ich geh mal meinem raddealer aufn keks


----------



## strandi (13. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Politik ist lustig...
> 
> 
> ... aber nur wenn man Galgenhumor besitzt


tja, also was die drei pappnasen zu lachen haben is mir echt ein rätsel   
aber wahrscheinlich lachen sie über den deutschen michel der´s immer noch net kapiert hat und ihnen noch mehr kohle in den rachen schmeissen will


----------



## Pfalzyeti (13. September 2005)

Sehr gut Strandi, ich sehe wir sind einer Meinung


----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. September 2005)

Wenn ich soviel Kohle kriegen würde wie die drei Kasperlepuppen würde ich auch Nachts im Schlaf noch so dappisch grinsen.


----------



## strandi (13. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich soviel Kohle kriegen würde wie die drei Kasperlepuppen würde ich auch Nachts im Schlaf noch so dappisch grinsen.


tja, aber von leistungsbezogener bezahlung kann bei denen ja auch keine rede sein   
aber vielleicht kriegt gerd ja ne eigene tv-show nachdem er abgewählt wurde...er is ja schliesslich der showkanzler


----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tja, aber von leistungsbezogener bezahlung kann bei denen ja auch keine rede sein
> aber vielleicht kriegt gerd ja ne eigene tv-show nachdem er abgewählt wurde...er is ja schliesslich der showkanzler


Mir ist lieber, wenn sie sich nicht um ihre Kohle sorgen müssen, als das sie korrupt werden. Naja, aber so mancher lässt sich auch von seinem Gehaltsscheck nicht davon abbringen... 

nico


----------



## kona-patient (13. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist lieber, wenn sie sich nicht um ihre Kohle sorgen müssen, als das sie korrupt werden. Naja, aber so mancher lässt sich auch von seinem Gehaltsscheck nicht davon abbringen...
> 
> nico



keine sorgen machen? wenn man viel hat? ich denk doch je mehr mehr geld, um so korrupter. man sollte doch das gehalt angleichen und auch sollten sich politiker beim amt melden nach eine affäre.  

aber zurück zum thema.


----------



## rockmachine 66 (13. September 2005)

@ strandi: von ner gerdshow hab ich schon gehört!  

ansonsten kann man gerd wohl nur vorwerfen an Kohls brisantem erbe gescheitert zu sein und ich bin mir sicher    gel-schw  oder wem auch immer fällt auch nicht mehr dazu ein.

Ich würde SOFORT eine Partei wählen die den Volksentscheid einführt das hätte uns schon vieles erspart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (13. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> keine sorgen machen? wenn man viel hat? ich denk doch je mehr mehr geld, um so korrupter. man sollte doch das gehalt angleichen und auch sollten sich politiker beim amt melden nach eine affäre.
> 
> aber zurück zum thema.


das man korrupter wird je mehr geld man hat kann ich net nachvollziehen...es ist doch meist die not, die die leute dazu treibt illegale dinge zu tun...
das mit dem amt melden usw is ne feine sache   

@rockmachine   volksentscheide rocken...deshalb gibbet ja in dk auch noch keinen euro


----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ...deshalb gibbet ja in dk auch noch keinen euro


Da kann man seine Kronen aus der Tasche gleich in seine eigene dazustellen...


----------



## strandi (13. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann man seine Kronen aus der Tasche gleich in seine eigene dazustellen...


König Strandinator oder wooot


----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> König Strandinator oder wooot


Kennste nicht den Spruch "einen in der Krone haben". Okay, war weit hergeholt,...  Du bist aber trotzdem mein König! Also regiere mich weise du ehrfürchtiger Herrscher...

So, ich hab kein Bock mehr,... echt nicht. Seit heute Morgen um 0900 sitze ich hier am Schreibtisch und lerne. Jetzt mach ich mir die Glotze an...
Hab heute Mittag nicht mal was richtiges gegessen; nur nen Affenkottlet (schreibt man das so?) runtergeschlungen.

nico


----------



## strandi (13. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Kennste nicht den Spruch "einen in der Krone haben". Okay, war weit hergeholt,...  Du bist aber trotzdem mein König! Also regiere mich weise du ehrfürchtiger Herrscher...
> 
> So, ich hab kein Bock mehr,... echt nicht. Seit heute Morgen um 0900 sitze ich hier am Schreibtisch und lerne. Jetzt mach ich mir die Glotze an...
> Hab heute Mittag nicht mal was richtiges gegessen; nur nen Affenkottlet (schreibt man das so?) runtergeschlungen.
> ...


ah jetzt ja...tüllich kenn ich den spruch...bin nur net drauf gekommen


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2005)

@ nico aber groß tönen, daß du um 1500 mitm rad rumfahren wolltest *gg*

so...komisch..immer wenn ich zu meinem raddealer komm, stellt der mir schon nen putzeimer, nen wischmop und nen putzlumpen hin mit der bemerkung : 'sabber mir net alles voll und machs gefälligst weg, bevor du gehst'   

hmm..ich seh schon..in meiner abwesenheit gings mal wieder um kohle   
also mir wärs egal ob mich jemand bestechen will oder net..ich würds trotzdem nehmen   
hmm....bei uns wird immer wieder über corporate security gesprochen und den leuten alles mögliche eingetrichtert...aber is noch niemand im trenchcoat zu mir gekommen von wegen: 
'he du!'
 - 'WER, ICH?' 
'pssst'
 - 'wer, ich?'
'genaaaaauu'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (13. September 2005)

mist doppelpost


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2005)

*gg* den hatten wir schon


----------



## han (13. September 2005)

zurückzukommende aud den Anfangsthread. Habe mir am letztes Wochenende  eine Oberschenkelzerrung zugezogen   . Dh. min 3 Wochen Pause


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2005)

so..ich bau mal nen neuen brenner in mein externes fw-gehäuse


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> zurückzukommende aud den Anfangsthread. Habe mir am letztes Wochenende  eine Oberschenkelzerrung zugezogen   . Dh. min 3 Wochen Pause




aua!!!
mann..da bin ich ja direkt froh, daß ich immer nur mit bauchplatschern (aber elegant), kratzern und prellungen davonkomme


----------



## strandi (13. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> zurückzukommende aud den Anfangsthread. Habe mir am letztes Wochenende  eine Oberschenkelzerrung zugezogen   . Dh. min 3 Wochen Pause


  warste wieder in speyer    
gute besserung


----------



## han (13. September 2005)

ne, ist beim Weichballspielen passiert   
Touren im flachen > ohne schmerzen. Aber Treppensteigen


----------



## Elmex (14. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz vor dem Bahnhof ist eine Tankstelle und vor der Tankstelle ist ein Parkplatz. Der kostet nix. Mir wäre es am liebsten wenn wir uns dort treffen könnten, da es sein kann, dass ich zuvor noch was erledigen muss



OK!
Steigen wir dort gleich aufs Rad?


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. September 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> OK!
> Steigen wir dort gleich aufs Rad?



Jepp


----------



## mtb_nico (14. September 2005)

Hab eben mal den Wahl-O-Mat gemacht und bei mir kam ja tatsächlich was anderes als SPD raus...
Erschreckend finde ich nur das Knappe Ergebniss mit den Grünen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (14. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eben mal den Wahl-O-Mat gemacht und bei mir kam ja tatsächlich was anderes als SPD raus...
> Erschreckend finde ich nur das Knappe Ergebniss mit den Grünen...


ach du sch... und noch mehr übereinstimmung mit den kommunisten rund um oskar als mit cdu/csu...nico...du wirst mir immer suspekter


----------



## mtb_nico (14. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ach du sch... und noch mehr übereinstimmung mit den kommunisten rund um oskar als mit cdu/csu...nico...du wirst mir immer suspekter


Jo, das Teil kannste eh eigentlich den Hasen geben. Echt schlimm das Leute danach wählen.

Auf dem Weg zu der Großveranstalltung wo ich letzte Woche war haben wir uns auch über den Wahl-O-Mat unterhalten. Da kam bei 4 FDPlern die den gemacht haben SPD raus. Das is totaler Schwachsinn. Die Fragen sind viel zu allgemein gestellt...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. September 2005)

Also ich hab soeben den Test gemacht!

Bei mir stand die CDU/CSU ganz oben!  

Was aber viel schlimmer ist: Die PDS an dritter Stelle :kotz:


----------



## strandi (14. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab soeben den Test gemacht!
> 
> Bei mir stand die CDU/CSU ganz oben!
> 
> Was aber viel schlimmer ist: Die PDS an dritter Stelle :kotz:


lass mich raten, an zweiter stelle spd?
bei mir war:
1. cdu/csu
2. spd
3. fdp


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

Auweia, mein Ergebnis werde ich nicht veröffentlichen.
Meine Güte, ich grabe mir ein Loch und komme erst wieder raus wenn die Wahlen vorbei sind


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. September 2005)

Genau!  

Aber meine Entscheidung war schon vor dem Testergebnis festgestanden


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Auweia, mein Ergebnis werde ich nicht veröffentlichen.
> Meine Güte, ich grabe mir ein Loch und komme erst wieder raus wenn die Wahlen vorbei sind



Oh je!!!  

Am Sonntag ist für Dich ein MTB-Marathon von 10 Stunden angesagt!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Oh je!!!
> 
> Am Sonntag ist für Dich ein MTB-Marathon von 10 Stunden angesagt!




Waaas, wieso das denn   
Noch habe ich die Partei die mir der Wahl-O-Mat als erstes angegeben hat noch gar nicht gewählt und ich werde es auch nicht tun. Ehrlich


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. September 2005)

Na dann kannst ja auch preisgeben was dabei rausgekommen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann kannst ja auch preisgeben was dabei rausgekommen ist




Neee, ich schäme mich


----------



## kona-patient (14. September 2005)

bei mir hat der wahl-o-mat gemeint ich soll cdu wählen   kann ich nich so verstehen, aber die fragen sind sehr geil

@ jety viel spass beim quälen. macht sowas noch spass?


----------



## mtb_nico (14. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Neee, ich schäme mich


Und das vermutlich zu Recht...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Und das vermutlich zu Recht...



Hey, jetzt reiß Dich aber mal am Riemen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. September 2005)

erst gackern und dann doch kein Ei legen!    

Jetzt machs net so spannend!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> erst gackern und dann doch kein Ei legen!
> 
> Jetzt machs net so spannend!



1. PDS
2. SPD

Aber mich jetzt bitte nicht auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir hat der wahl-o-mat gemeint ich soll cdu wählen   kann ich nich so verstehen, aber die fragen sind sehr geil
> 
> @ jety viel spass beim quälen. macht sowas noch spass?



War das ein oder zweideutig?

Auf die Wahlen oder auf biken bezogen?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> War das ein oder zweideutig?
> 
> Auf die Wahlen oder auf biken bezogen?




Ich glaube Koni-Tröte dachte das Du auf den Marathon willst


----------



## mtb_nico (14. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mich jetzt bitte nicht auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrennen.


Wenn sie leichter ist als eine kalte Gans soll die Hexe brennen... oder wie war das noch gleich? (Ritter der Kokosnuss)


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie leichter ist als eine kalte Gans soll die Hexe brennen... oder wie war das noch gleich? (Ritter der Kokosnuss)




Na da habe ich ja noch mal Schwein gehabt, wenn die Batterie meiner Waage wieder gehen würde, stünde dort das Gewicht von einem halben Rind


----------



## kona-patient (14. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> War das ein oder zweideutig?
> 
> Auf die Wahlen oder auf biken bezogen?



ich meine natürlich biken.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube Koni-Tröte dachte das Du auf den Marathon willst



Ich doch net!    

Aber obwohl, wenn ich meine Kondition mal in den Griff bekommen würde, warum nicht!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich doch net!
> 
> Aber obwohl, wenn ich meine Kondition mal in den Griff bekommen würde, warum nicht!




Jaja, aber mich scheuchen wollen. Tz


----------



## mtb_nico (14. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich doch net!
> 
> Aber obwohl, wenn ich meine Kondition mal in den Griff bekommen würde, warum nicht!


Nächstes Jahr wieder Gäsbockmarathon...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. September 2005)

Wollt ich das??


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstes Jahr wieder Gäsbockmarathon...



Wenn meine Kreuzband OP erfolgreich war und ich zu trainieren komm. Jepp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (14. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. PDS
> 2. SPD
> 
> Aber mich jetzt bitte nicht auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrennen.


ohje, ich hab dich eigentlich immer für ne gute partie gehalten...aber so    
gehörst wohl auch zu den leuten dir mir mein geld aus der tasche ziehen wollen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ohje, ich hab dich eigentlich immer für ne gute partie gehalten...aber so
> gehörst wohl auch zu den leuten dir mir mein geld aus der tasche ziehen wollen




 ich glaube der Wahl-O-Mat war in dem Moment nicht funktionsfähig.
Das kann eigentlich gar nicht stimmen. Ich verklage den Verfasser dieser Homepage wegen Betrug. Der hat bestimmt eine Finanzspritze der PDS erhalten und jeder 3. der diese Fragen beantwortet bekommt das gleiche Ergebnis wie ich


----------



## strandi (14. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube der Wahl-O-Mat war in dem Moment nicht funktionsfähig.
> Das kann eigentlich gar nicht stimmen. Ich verklage den Verfasser dieser Homepage wegen Betrug. Der hat bestimmt eine Finanzspritze der PDS erhalten und jeder 3. der diese Fragen beantwortet bekommt das gleiche Ergebnis wie ich


das kann ja jetzt jede(r) sagen   
kannst das ganze nochmal gut machen (vielleicht)...musst dafür nur verraten wo du dein kreuz machen wirst


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das kann ja jetzt jede(r) sagen
> kannst das ganze nochmal gut machen (vielleicht)...musst dafür nur verraten wo du dein kreuz machen wirst




Hier


----------



## strandi (14. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier


könnte zwar auch ne gute wahl sein, aber is leider net das was ich meinte...tja, letzte chance dein ansehen bei mir zu verbessern leider vertan


----------



## mtb_nico (14. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das kann ja jetzt jede(r) sagen
> kannst das ganze nochmal gut machen (vielleicht)...musst dafür nur verraten wo du dein kreuz machen wirst


Art. 38 II GG präzisiert diesen Gedanken. Die Abgeordneten des Deutschen Bundestages werden in allgemeiner, unmittelbarer, freier, gleicher und geheimer Wahl gewählt. Allgemein bedeutet dabei, dass, im Gegensatz zum Wahlrecht in der Weimarer Republik, Männer wie auch Frauen berechtigt sind, ihre Stimme abzugeben.
Quelle: http://www.cdu-fuchs.de/download/?wahlen.pdf


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> könnte zwar auch ne gute wahl sein, aber is leider net das was ich meinte...tja, letzte chance dein ansehen bei mir zu verbessern leider vertan




Na endlich    
Dachte schon das klappt gar nicht mehr


----------



## strandi (14. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Na endlich
> Dachte schon das klappt gar nicht mehr


super, ich stehe halt net auf so angepasste frauen   
wann wollen wir uns mal treffen?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> super, ich stehe halt net auf so angepasste frauen
> wann wollen wir uns mal treffen?



Hä, confuse the hecklerin    
Wie jetzt, ich dachte ich bin raus.
Ok, also doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (14. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hä, confuse the hecklerin
> Wie jetzt, ich dachte ich bin raus.
> Ok, also doch nicht


neee, jetzt haste erst richtig mein interesse geweckt


----------



## kona-patient (14. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> super, ich stehe halt net auf so angepasste frauen
> wann wollen wir uns mal treffen?



wir brächten mal ein hecki geil-o-mat um zu ermitteln wer aus dem ibc am besten zu ihr passt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> wir brächten mal ein hecki geil-o-mat um zu ermitteln wer aus dem ibc am besten zu ihr passt




   Das wär ein Spaß.

@Strandi - Dann bist Du wieder gut mit mir   aber ich muss jetzt nicht die PDS wählen, oder?!


----------



## strandi (14. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wär ein Spaß.
> 
> @Strandi - Dann bist Du wieder gut mit mir   aber ich muss jetzt nicht die PDS wählen, oder?!


neeeee bloss net! du könntest vielleicht die farbe deines hecklers wählen   oder die farbe meiner seele


----------



## mtb_nico (14. September 2005)

Mensch Leute,... was ich heute Morgen in der Zeitung gelesen habe...
Ich konnte es kaum glauben...
Habs euch mal eingescannt:


----------



## strandi (14. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Leute,... was ich heute Morgen in der Zeitung gelesen habe...
> Ich konnte es kaum glauben...
> Habs euch mal eingescannt:


hehe sehr schön! hatte ich dir mal geschickt dieses teil, oder?   
besonders gut gefällt mir ja auch die "trendfrisur schwesterwelle"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (14. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe sehr schön! hatte ich dir mal geschickt dieses teil, oder?


Jup, habe es vorhin wieder ausgegraben. Bei mir wird nix weggeschmissen... 

nico


----------



## strandi (14. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jup, habe es vorhin wieder ausgegraben. Bei mir wird nix weggeschmissen...
> 
> nico


sauber   auch schön bearbeitet


----------



## mtb_nico (14. September 2005)

So, bin dann mal wieder auf und davon in Ri Uni. WK Rep... Irgendwie passt mir das garnicht in den Zeitplan!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jup, habe es vorhin wieder ausgegraben. Bei mir wird nix weggeschmissen...
> 
> nico




Und so sieht es bei Nico zu Hause aus


----------



## strandi (14. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und so sieht es bei Nico zu Hause aus


  
anscheinend war er aber grad auf ner tour...normalerweise liegen noch seine bikeklamotten und sein radel oben auf dem haufen


----------



## face-to-ground (14. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mich jetzt bitte nicht auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrennen.



um mal ein zitat aus den simpsons total und komplett aus dem zusammenhang zu reißen: sie ist eine heckle - verbrennt die heckle   

um was gehts eigentlich????


----------



## face-to-ground (14. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und so sieht es bei Nico zu Hause aus



das ist ja fast wie bei mir *sfg* obwohl...verdammt..hat da wieder jemand aufgeräumt?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> um mal ein zitat aus den simpsons total und komplett aus dem zusammenhang zu reißen: sie ist eine heckle - verbrennt die heckle
> 
> um was gehts eigentlich????



Uffbasse Alder, erst sich hier den ganzen Tag nicht blicken lassen und dann mit übelsten Parolen aufmucken. Pah


----------



## face-to-ground (14. September 2005)

pff...das alder muss ich mir net anhören *sfG* naja..ich hab ja auch des nachts irgendwelche leute mit ihrem auto nach ffm kutschiert
und so ist das nun mal im leben...*sfg* dumm gebbabbelt is glei


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

und so ist das nun mal im leben...*sfg* dumm gebbabbelt is glei  [/QUOTE]

Ich hätte jetzt eine Entschuldigung erwartet, pfft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (14. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte jetzt eine Entschuldigung erwartet, pfft.


zicke


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> zicke



Immer wieder gerne doch


----------



## face-to-ground (14. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte jetzt eine Entschuldigung erwartet, pfft.




soso..*sfg* hattest du das...dann...öhm....solltest du das unmißverständlich artikulieren - bin doch ein mann


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> soso..*sfg* hattest du das...dann...öhm....solltest du das unmißverständlich artikulieren - bin doch ein mann



Upps, ich vergaß.
Auf den Poden du Pursche und entschuldige aber pronto


----------



## strandi (14. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Upps, ich vergaß.
> Auf den Poden du Pursche und entschuldige aber pronto


da is sie wieder...die heckherrin


----------



## face-to-ground (14. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> da is sie wieder...die heckherrin



ich wusste es....verbrennt die heckle!!!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich wusste es....verbrennt die heckle!!!



 ich weiß wo Dein Fahrrad steht


----------



## face-to-ground (14. September 2005)

hrhrhr..ich auch..im keller bei mir zu hause   

komm nur..ich warte auf dich...hab auch ein neues gefährt um waldautobahen anzulegen dabei


----------



## strandi (14. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hrhrhr..ich auch..im keller bei mir zu hause
> 
> komm nur..ich warte auf dich...hab auch ein neues gefährt um waldautobahen anzulegen dabei


    
gewalt is doch keine lösung    
...aber ein gutes argument


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hrhrhr..ich auch..im keller bei mir zu hause
> 
> komm nur..ich warte auf dich...hab auch ein neues gefährt um waldautobahen anzulegen dabei



  Vor solchen Männern hat meine Mutti mich gewarnt.
Aber mal einen kleinen Tipp, gebe mal bei Google Heckler ein und gehe auf Bilder


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. September 2005)

Ich verabschiede mich und gehe Sonnenblumen pflücken


----------



## strandi (14. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verabschiede mich und gehe Sonnenblumen pflücken


ohje, jetzt is es soweit   
viel spass dabei...ich geh nachher grillen


----------



## mtb_nico (14. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verabschiede mich und gehe Sonnenblumen pflücken


Ich glaube ich weiß jetzt was Hecki wählt...


----------



## face-to-ground (14. September 2005)

meinst du die gute traditionsreiche deutsche firma, welche mich exclusiv mit den neusten varianten der mp5 beliefert?   
oder gibts unter den millionen hits auch irgendwo ne firma heckler, welche sonnenblumenöl produziert?  

davon abgesehen: gewalt ist keine lösung...aber es gibt ein unheimlich gutes gefühl danach


----------



## mtb_nico (14. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du die gute traditionsreiche deutsche firma, welche mich exclusiv mit den neusten varianten der mp5 beliefert?
> oder gibts unter den millionen hits auch irgendwo ne firma heckler, welche sonnenblumenöl produziert?
> 
> davon abgesehen: gewalt ist keine lösung...aber es gibt ein unheimlich gutes gefühl danach


Boah,... du guckst zu viele schlechte Filme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (14. September 2005)

du hast keine ahnung *wie* schlecht die wirklich sind


----------



## mtb_nico (14. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> du hast keine ahnung *wie* schlecht die wirklich sind


Jo, sind wahrscheinlich alles Filme mit Hauptdarsteller Dolf Lundgren...


----------



## face-to-ground (14. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, sind wahrscheinlich alles Filme mit Hauptdarsteller Dolf Lundgren...



pfui...was hab ich dir in der letzten lektion erzählt? nur weil du dich mit etwas gut auskennst, sollst du nicht darauf schließen, daß andere das auch tun  

hab heute mittag übrigens ein foto von deiner wohnung gemacht....*g*
sind das nicht dolph lundgren-poster?


----------



## Pfalzyeti (15. September 2005)

Was issen heut los???

Keiner mehr ne Idee, was man mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen sollte??????????


----------



## kona-patient (15. September 2005)

wo bin ich denn gelandet


----------



## plastikengel (15. September 2005)

du hats heut wohl auch nix zu tun , yeti?


----------



## Pfalzyeti (15. September 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> du hats heut wohl auch nix zu tun , yeti?



Doch heut mittag biken!!!!!!


----------



## plastikengel (15. September 2005)

viel spaß!


----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2005)

So, Einführung in die Fertigungstechnik ist geschrieben. Jetzt sinds nur noch 3 die übrig bleiben.

Ach,.. das Bild das Hecklerin23 von meinem angeblichen Zimmer gepostet hat passt inzwischen ganz gut auf meine Küche. Werde mich da jetzt mal drum kümmern und alles totschlagen was mich anfallen will...

nico


----------



## Pfalzyeti (15. September 2005)

nehmen an, du kannst auf dem ein oder anderen Teller schon den Pilzrasen mit dem Rasenmäher bearbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> nehmen an, du kannst auf dem ein oder anderen Teller schon den Pilzrasen mit dem Rasenmäher bearbeiten


Das wäre nach 4 Tagen schon richtig krass...


----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2005)

So geschafft. War mehr als ich gedacht hatte...


----------



## face-to-ground (15. September 2005)

du weißt schon, daß das sondermüll ist, nico   

aber mal ganz allgemein....wasn heute hier los?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (15. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> So, Einführung in die Fertigungstechnik ist geschrieben. Jetzt sinds nur noch 3 die übrig bleiben.
> 
> Ach,.. das Bild das Hecklerin23 von meinem angeblichen Zimmer gepostet hat passt inzwischen ganz gut auf meine Küche. Werde mich da jetzt mal drum kümmern und alles totschlagen was mich anfallen will...
> 
> nico



Hey, in dem Moment wo die Viecher Augen und Fell kriegen musst Du sie ins Tierheim bringen und das kostet richtig Geld


----------



## face-to-ground (15. September 2005)

*sfg* ich leih nico mein auto, dann kann er sie an nem autobahnparkplatz anleinen und abhauen


----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, in dem Moment wo die Viecher Augen und Fell kriegen musst Du sie ins Tierheim bringen und das kostet richtig Geld


Ach was,... wird erschlagen und nachts im Wald verscharrt...


----------



## face-to-ground (15. September 2005)

lool..ich seh schon..zumindest was das angeht sind wir auf einer wellenlänge... die chancen, daß uns hecki noch als 'mitbürger' ansieht schwinden rapide


----------



## Hecklerin23 (15. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> lool..ich seh schon..zumindest was das angeht sind wir auf einer wellenlänge... die chancen, daß uns hecki noch als 'mitbürger' ansieht schwinden rapide



Ich bin empört


----------



## face-to-ground (15. September 2005)

worüber? über das 'mitbürgertum' oder die wellenlänge?   

öhm..die is übrigens 12nm *sfg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2005)

Sagt mal, kann mir hier jemand von euch Werkstoffkundlern erklären warum sich keramische Werkstoffe nicht plastisch verformen lassen?
Aber bitte é detail... 

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (15. September 2005)

uff...google mal *g*
hat aber irgendwas mit dem kristallinen gefüge zu tun


----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2005)

Das Kind meiner Nachbarn schreit mal wieder... Boah, wie ich das hasse, das Schreien meine ich jetzt. Hoffentlich bleibe ich da von meinem "persönlichen Glück" noch ein paar Jahre verschont...

Habe auch mal nen Bild von meinem Schreibtisch gemacht. Da seht ihr mal was ich alles zu tun habe. Auf ner Länge von 2 Metern liegt da Buch an Buch. Toll, oder? 

Nur um diesen Text zu verfassen habe ich mal 3 Minuten Päusle gemacht, musste eh aufstehen um Kaffee zu machen... 

nico


----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> uff...google mal *g*
> hat aber irgendwas mit dem kristallinen gefüge zu tun


Der war net schlecht. Da kannste auch gleich sagen: Hat glaube ich irgendwas mit Werkstoffkunde zu tun... 

Kann es sein das das hexagonal ist und deswegen nur 3 Gleitsysteme hat? Allerdings dürfte sich dann Mg genauso wenig verformen lassen. Also spröde ist Mg meines Wissens nach, aber nicht ganz so krass wie Keramiken.


----------



## kona-patient (15. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, kann mir hier jemand von euch Werkstoffkundlern erklären warum sich keramische Werkstoffe nicht plastisch verformen lassen?
> Aber bitte é detail...
> 
> nico



das is schon lange her. frag lieber nich 

wenn nach dem brennen die wasserteile wech sind is doch klar das sich die teilchen und was weiß ich in einer kitterstruckter anordnen, was sich nich mehr rückgängig machen lässt.  

so sahen meine definitionen in der schule immer aus  
gut ge


----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> das is schon lange her. frag lieber nich


Was machst du denn beruflich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona-patient (15. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Was machst du denn beruflich?



hab gestaltungs-technischer assistent gelernt, da war sowas auch dran :kotz: 
hab aber nich viel davon behalten. kein wunder wenn man frühs schon   is   

viel spass noch


----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2005)

Was macht man denn als Gestalltungstechnischerassistent? Noch nie gehört...?


----------



## kona-patient (15. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht man denn als Gestalltungstechnischerassistent? Noch nie gehört...?



ist auch voll der scheiß. wollt eigendlich in richtung medien design gehen, hab aber alles durgenommen was mit gestaltung zu tun hat. nich so durgenommen wie du denkst  

von holz bearbeitung über keramik bis hin zu fotografie. vom rechner hatte ich nich sehr viel. warum ich diese ausbildung gemacht hab ist eine lange geschichte, die dich sicher nich interessiert.


----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2005)

Goil... habe eben im Script auf Seite 63 folgendes gefunden:
"Erstes ****sches Gesetz: J=-D*(_delta_c/_delta_x)"

Und da soll jemand sagen Lernen macht keinen Spass.
nico

P.S.: Kann es sein das ich den Alleinunterhalter hier spiele?


----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2005)

Ach,... ist ja bravurös (schreibt man das so??). Das Forum hat den eigentlich Witz zensiert.
Hier nun der Beweis...


----------



## kona-patient (15. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ach,... ist ja bravurös (schreibt man das so??). Das Forum hat den eigentlich Witz zensiert.
> Hier nun der Beweis...


   
back to the roots
hab mal heckis boyfriend auswendig gemacht. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=50804

sehr kreativer name!


----------



## Speedbullit (15. September 2005)

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war das doch ihr loverboy


----------



## face-to-ground (15. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Das Kind meiner Nachbarn schreit mal wieder... Boah, wie ich das hasse, das Schreien meine ich jetzt. Hoffentlich bleibe ich da von meinem "persönlichen Glück" noch ein paar Jahre verschont...
> 
> Habe auch mal nen Bild von meinem Schreibtisch gemacht. Da seht ihr mal was ich alles zu tun habe. Auf ner Länge von 2 Metern liegt da Buch an Buch. Toll, oder?
> 
> ...



schwach    man kann ja die tischplatte noch sehn....als ich die technikerschule gemacht hab, war alles überall mit büchern und post-it´s voll   

sorry...aber werkstoffkunde is schon lang her
und wenn ich mich recht erinner, ,wird mg legiert, damit man es gescheit verarbeiten kann(die felgen vom sportquattro sind ein gutes bsp für    oder die rahmen von pinarello für die top-rr...sind meines wissens nach die einzigen die mg als rr-rahmen bauen   )


----------



## face-to-ground (15. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war das doch ihr loverboy




hach ja...meine jugendzeit


----------



## face-to-ground (15. September 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> sehr kreativer name!



sind wir das nicht alle irgendwie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> schwach    man kann ja die tischplatte noch sehn....als ich die technikerschule gemacht hab, war alles überall mit büchern und post-it´s voll


Tja, ich habe halt trotz viel Arbeit immer noch mein Leben im Griff...


----------



## face-to-ground (15. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ich habe halt trotz viel Arbeit immer noch mein Leben im Griff...



 
hehe..ja..ich hatte ja auch nen job, nen nebenjob und die abendschule 5x die woche *gg* viel mehr hätt der tag net hergegeben


----------



## Hecklerin23 (15. September 2005)

@kona & Speed
Na wartet, wir sprechen uns am Sonntag


----------



## strandi (15. September 2005)

Moinchen!
Hab mal wieder n feines Video gefunden   
Vancouver Metro Jam (BMX) - DAS ist Fahrtechnik    
http://students.washington.edu/dani1234/destroy/metrojam.mov


----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2005)

Zu deinem letzten Video: Ist schon interessant was manche unter ner Downhillstrecke verstehen!  Ich glaube da bin ich etwas verwirrt worden durch Wildbad...  (Bin ja schon so nen kleine Fan von...)

nico


----------



## strandi (16. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Zu deinem letzten Video: Ist schon interessant was manche unter ner Downhillstrecke verstehen!  Ich glaube da bin ich etwas verwirrt worden durch Wildbad...  (Bin ja schon so nen kleine Fan von...)
> 
> nico


----------



## mtb_nico (16. September 2005)

Ich meinte diesen Post hier:


			
				Strandi schrieb:
			
		

> moin nochmal!
> hab wieder n fettes video gefunden im netz
> von der nordic championship in åre (schweden).
> downhill/4x/street/slopestyle...zu dem bikepark muss ich
> ...


----------



## strandi (16. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte diesen Post hier:


achso, also ich hab mit einem geschnackt der da mitgefahren is...hat sich dort den arm gebrochen   er meinte die strecke is viel brutaler als sie aussieht...richtig böse steil...aber wahrscheinlich wirklich nix gegen wildbad


----------



## Seppl2 (16. September 2005)

Tach auch,

wer von Euch hat den seinen Teller nicht leer gegessen?
Hier schüttet es wie aus Kübeln. Det gibbet wieder Hochwasser in den Schuhen. 
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (16. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> 
> wer von Euch hat den seinen Teller nicht leer gegessen?
> Hier schüttet es wie aus Kübeln. Det gibbet wieder Hochwasser in den Schuhen.
> Dirk



Hatte ein Sonderabkommen mit Petrus und vereinbart das es bis heute Nacht trocken bleibt und dann aus Kübeln schütten darf   
In Mannheim ist es allerdings noch Pups Trocken.
Ich falle bald mit meinem Kopf auf die Tastatur, bin gstern erst um 00:00 Uhr aus der Uni raus und seit um 08:00 wieder bei der Arbeit. Thank god it's friday.


----------



## strandi (16. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> 
> wer von Euch hat den seinen Teller nicht leer gegessen?
> Hier schüttet es wie aus Kübeln. Det gibbet wieder Hochwasser in den Schuhen.
> Dirk


hm, also in kopenhagen ist net eine wolke am himmel    
ich esse übrigens immer auf


----------



## strandi (16. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ein Sonderabkommen mit Petrus und vereinbart das es bis heute Nacht trocken bleibt und dann aus Kübeln schütten darf
> In Mannheim ist es allerdings noch Pups Trocken.
> Ich falle bald mit meinem Kopf auf die Tastatur, bin gstern erst um 00:00 Uhr aus der Uni raus und seit um 08:00 wieder bei der Arbeit. Thank god it's friday.


tz, feierabend verschlafen?


----------



## Pfalzyeti (16. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich esse übrigens immer auf




Das glauben wir Dir blind


----------



## Hecklerin23 (16. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Das glauben wir Dir blind


----------



## strandi (16. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Das glauben wir Dir blind


darum hab ich´s ja geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (16. September 2005)

hey strandi, hast gestern Fußball geguckt????

HSV - Kopenhagen ???


----------



## strandi (16. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> hey strandi, hast gestern Fußball geguckt????
> 
> HSV - Kopenhagen ???


ne, werds mir aber vielleicht in zwei wochen live reinziehen...mal schauen   
blöd (wie man´s sieht   ) is nur das ich am nächsten tag mit der bank nach malaga fliege...muss ja eigentlich meine kraft dafür sparen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (16. September 2005)

Dann hoff ich aber, dass Du meinen Verein unterstützt!!!!

Dann sind se wieder komplett, dann gibts für Kopenhagen was auf den Deckel!!!!!!!


----------



## Seppl2 (16. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ne, werds mir aber vielleicht in zwei wochen live reinziehen...mal schauen
> blöd (wie man´s sieht  ) is nur das ich am nächsten tag mit der bank nach malaga fliege...muss ja eigentlich meine kraft dafür sparen


 
Hi Strandi, bisher dachte ich, dass man mit Flugzeugen fliegt, oder mit Teppichen früher. Aber ne Bank ich weiss net, ziehts da net mächtig?


----------



## strandi (16. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Strandi, bisher dachte ich, dass man mit Flugzeugen fliegt, oder mit Teppichen früher. Aber ne Bank ich weiss net, ziehts da net mächtig?


hehe scherzkeks   ich meinte meinen arbeitgeber


----------



## Hecklerin23 (16. September 2005)

Hö, bei mir strahlt die gute alte Sonne


----------



## Seppl2 (16. September 2005)

Schaust Du Urlaubsbilder??? 

Wenn ich ein Micro hätte könntest Du hören wie hier die Sonne scheint. 
Ich hege ja still die Hoffnung, das bis heute Mittag zumindest trocken ist und ich net zum vierten Mal diese Woche nass werde.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (16. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Schaust Du Urlaubsbilder???
> 
> Wenn ich ein Micro hätte könntest Du hören wie hier die Sonne scheint.
> Ich hege ja still die Hoffnung, das bis heute Mittag zumindest trocken ist und ich net zum vierten Mal diese Woche nass werde.



Och Du Armer   Bist doch nicht aus Zucker


----------



## strandi (16. September 2005)

nochmal schnell vor der was politisches


----------



## Pfalzyeti (16. September 2005)

Ich glaub ich brech das Studium wieder ab und geh arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl2 (16. September 2005)

Lass es, von der Sorte hat es mehr an der Uni als am Arbeitsplatz 

@Hecki:Nee nicht aus Zucker, aber wenn Dir die Soße oben in den Kragen läuft und sich unten in den Schuhen wieder sammelt ist das nicht gerade erbauend.
Hat sich aber eh alles geändert und es kann pissen soviel es will, werde abgeholt.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (16. September 2005)

Ich weiß, aber mit denen muß man immer heimgehen.

Also doch kein Sex an der Uni!


----------



## Speedbullit (16. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal schnell vor der was politisches



wie ich seit drei jahren arbeitsleben feststellen musste, wie immer leere versprechungen.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (16. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich seit drei jahren arbeitsleben feststellen musste, wie immer leere versprechungen.



Und wie wars bei Dir während der Studienzeit?????


----------



## Speedbullit (16. September 2005)

in dem einen jahr als soulrider ganz ok, aber leider auch nicht so wie ich es mir erträumt hätte.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (16. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Lass es, von der Sorte hat es mehr an der Uni als am Arbeitsplatz
> 
> @Hecki:Nee nicht aus Zucker, aber wenn Dir die Soße oben in den Kragen läuft und sich unten in den Schuhen wieder sammelt ist das nicht gerade erbauend.
> Hat sich aber eh alles geändert und es kann pissen soviel es will, werde abgeholt.



Jetzt stell Dich mal nicht so an, Mann oder Maus? 
So ein paar Frösche in den Schuhen sind doch was feines, macht beim laufen immer so nette Geräusche


----------



## Seppl2 (16. September 2005)

Na gut, ich muss noch bis 1500 arbeiten und dann fahr ich heim. Ich erwarte Dich mit Bike an der Ausfahrt und Du darfst mich begleiten, dann ist es wenigstens nicht so einsam. Ausreden lass ich net gelten.


----------



## Speedbullit (16. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie wars bei Dir während der Studienzeit?????




die ist mir nicht begegnet


----------



## strandi (16. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> die ist mir nicht begegnet


die kenn ich! hab aber mit ihr schluss gemacht...sie wollte den ganzen tag nur poppen...das war net dass was ich mir gewünscht hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl2 (16. September 2005)

Ja genau, diese oberflächlichen Beziehungen wo es nur ums Poppen geht. Die Frauen sind echt schlimm geworden in den letzten Jahren. Keinerlei Gefühl mehr in Spiel, nur noch SEX, SEX und nochmals SEX. Igitt.


----------



## Seppl2 (16. September 2005)

@Hecki: Die Zeit läuft


----------



## Pfalzyeti (16. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> die kenn ich! hab aber mit ihr schluss gemacht...sie wollte den ganzen tag nur poppen...das war net dass was ich mir gewünscht hab



Ne ne, Du hast Dich bestimmt den ganzen Tag hinterm Schreibtisch verkrochen!!!

@Speedbullit

Mir is die auch noch net begegnet, aber die Erstsemester kommen bald!!!! Vielleicht is da ja wieder was in der art dabei.
Machst mir wieder richtig Lust aufs Studium. Jeah  

Bald starten wieder die Katakomben!!! Könnten ja alle zusammen mal da hin gehen


----------



## strandi (16. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ne, Du hast Dich bestimmt den ganzen Tag hinterm Schreibtisch verkrochen!!!


neee, schreibtisch war ihre lieblingsstelle   
bald is weeeeeeeeeeeeekend   stimme mich schonmal drauf ein indem ich onlineradio höre...ich mag meinen arbeitgeber


----------



## Pfalzyeti (16. September 2005)

Was machst am WE??


----------



## strandi (16. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Was machst am WE??


Fahre nach Ålborg (Norddänemark)...da is ne Birthdayparty...und von da aus gehts dann gleich zum Seminar nach Silkeborg...werde also erst Mittwoch abend wieder posten können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (16. September 2005)

fliegst du da auch mit deiner Bank hin??


----------



## Seppl2 (16. September 2005)

Der fliecht doch mit dem Fliecher und net mit der Bank, Mönsch. 


@Hecki: Zeit läuft, ne Viertelstündchen geb ich Dir noch


----------



## strandi (16. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> fliegst du da auch mit deiner Bank hin??


hehe ne...das is privatvergnügen...und fortbewegungsmittel is n zug und keine bank mit flügeln


----------



## Pfalzyeti (16. September 2005)

Würd ja gern mal sehen wenn Strandi zu einem geschäftlichen Treffen mit seiner Bank (mit Flügeln) fliegt und sie dann auf dem Parkplatz landet!


----------



## Seppl2 (16. September 2005)

@Hecki: Doch net sooo viel lust auf knappe 32 km bei dem Wetter? 

Wünsche ein schönes WE


----------



## Hecklerin23 (16. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Der fliecht doch mit dem Fliecher und net mit der Bank, Mönsch.
> 
> 
> @Hecki: Zeit läuft, ne Viertelstündchen geb ich Dir noch




Kann nicht, bin jetzt auch gleich wieder weg vom Arbeitsplatz.
Habe heute noch eine Veranstaltung bis 22:00 Uhr an der Uni und renne eh schon die ganze Zeit durch den Regen   
So, jetzt ab ins Kostümchen und dann Shaking Hands mit Professorles, Absolventen usw.   
Was bin ich froh wenn der tag rum ist.
Schönes Wochenende Euch allen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (16. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> @Hecki: Doch net sooo viel lust auf knappe 32 km bei dem Wetter?
> 
> Wünsche ein schönes WE



Würde ich jetzt ehrlich lieber machen als einen Schickie Mickie Event mit Streichorchester und Schlipsträgern. Wollen wir tauschen


----------



## strandi (16. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann nicht, bin jetzt auch gleich wieder weg vom Arbeitsplatz.
> Habe heute noch eine Veranstaltung bis 22:00 Uhr an der Uni und renne eh schon die ganze Zeit durch den Regen
> So, jetzt ab ins Kostümchen und dann Shaking Hands mit Professorles, Absolventen usw.
> Was bin ich froh wenn der tag rum ist.
> Schönes Wochenende Euch allen


hey hecki...davon will ich mal n foto sehen! sieht bestimmt noch etwas eleganter aus als in fox-klamotten   
und nix gegen schlipsträger


----------



## rockmachine 66 (16. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich jetzt ehrlich lieber machen als einen Schickie Mickie Event mit Streichorchester und Schlipsträgern. Wollen wir tauschen


dann werd ich dich mal neidisch machen,
hab beschlossen heut abend mal die adler in der sap arena zu besuchen,
und ich hab ne vip-karte  
also wenns spiel nix is stimmt wenigstens das mampf und das gluck,gluck


----------



## strandi (16. September 2005)

nochmal schnell was für die meinungsbildung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (16. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie wars bei Dir während der Studienzeit?????


Wenn ich das auch mal auf mich beziehen darf: Ich habe so gut wie noch keine Frau bei uns auf dem Campus erkannt. Sieht alles sehr nach Männern in Karohemden aus...


----------



## strandi (16. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das auch mal auf mich beziehen darf: Ich habe so gut wie noch keine Frau bei uns auf dem Campus erkannt. Sieht alles sehr nach Männern in Karohemden aus...


tz, was studierste auch son technikkrams   
hättest mal lieber kunst oder so studieren sollen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (16. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das auch mal auf mich beziehen darf: Ich habe so gut wie noch keine Frau bei uns auf dem Campus erkannt. Sieht alles sehr nach Männern in Karohemden aus...



Mußt halt nach Mannheim kommen!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (16. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tz, was studierste auch son technikkrams
> hättest mal lieber kunst oder so studieren sollen


Yeah! Dann brauch man sich aber nicht wundern wenn man nach dem Studium verhungert, weil man eine "brotlose Kunst" studiert hat! 

Bastel gerade an meinem HeadLock-Gedöns. Wird aus Al 7075-T6 und auf die 888 zugeschnitten.

nico


----------



## strandi (16. September 2005)

http://www.wernerduss.ch/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=0&filecatid=11&func=fileinfo
schnapsi das kleine alkodil


----------



## mtb_nico (17. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Bastel gerade an meinem HeadLock-Gedöns. Wird aus Al 7075-T6 und auf die 888 zugeschnitten.


Viel zu krass. Habe eben die Mail mit dem Angebot für den Werkstoff bekommen. Für 300mm Rundmaterial mit nem Durchmesser von 35mm wollen die ganz gerne mit Versand und Zuschnitt fast 150 EUR haben... Edeles Material, kann man ja fast mit Gold aufwiegen! 

Ach übrigens: Teile der Nicolairahmen sind aus dem Material, also nicht mosern wegen dem Preis! 

nico


----------



## rockmachine 66 (17. September 2005)

35mm VOLLMATERIAL???   
jetzt weiß ich auch warum die dinger so schwer sind


----------



## mtb_nico (18. September 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> 35mm VOLLMATERIAL???
> jetzt weiß ich auch warum die dinger so schwer sind


Warum Vollmaterial? Weil das ja noch abgedreht werden muss. Unten auf nen Durchmesser von 32mm, dass es mit dem Gabelschaft schön abschließt. Und da man das noch schlichten sollte eben ein bisschen übermaß. Oben wird das ganze auf 16mm abgedreht...
Hab mal nen ungefähres Bild angehängt. Das ganze wiegt irgendwas um die 43g. Bei meinem Hobel also auch nicht die Welt und besser als ne Kralle ist das ja mal auf jeden Fall zumindest bei dem Einsatzzweck für das ich das Radel bewegt.


----------



## Elmex (18. September 2005)

Hey Pfalzyeti
Das sind die optischen Überreste von unserer Tour diese Woche.
Der Rechner ist endlich frisch gemacht und ich bin wieder online.
Wie siehts am Dienstag aus ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (18. September 2005)

pfui....ohne hut zu fahren.....


----------



## Elmex (18. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> pfui....ohne hut zu fahren.....



Ohne Hut tut das stürzen doppelt gut.


----------



## mtb_nico (18. September 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Hut tut das stürzen doppelt gut.


Jup, nur nicht denen die die Tour mit dir Fahren und dann schauen können wie sie dich aus dem Wald bekommen. 
Von daher nehme ich schon niemanden ohne Helm mit. Ist ja nicht persönlich gemeint...


----------



## face-to-ground (18. September 2005)

hab mir ja weitere kommentare verkniffen, weil ich weiß, daß bei der letzten tour elmex mit hut bergab gefahren ist und meist auch ziemlich vorsichtig zu werke geht...aber trotzdem


----------



## rockmachine 66 (18. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Warum Vollmaterial? Weil das ja noch abgedreht werden muss. Unten auf nen Durchmesser von 32mm, dass es mit dem Gabelschaft schön abschließt. Und da man das noch schlichten sollte eben ein bisschen übermaß. Oben wird das ganze auf 16mm abgedreht...
> Hab mal nen ungefähres Bild angehängt. Das ganze wiegt irgendwas um die 43g. Bei meinem Hobel also auch nicht die Welt und besser als ne Kralle ist das ja mal auf jeden Fall zumindest bei dem Einsatzzweck für das ich das Radel bewegt.



Ach übrigens: Teile der Nicolairahmen sind aus dem Material, also nicht mosern wegen dem Preis! 

mein erstaunen bezog sich nicht auf dein Bike-Pimp bastel teil sondern auf deine Äußerung das nicolai das Material benutzt
aber schwamm drüber is ja nicht so wichtig,
gruß RM 66, der sich ein 10mm starkes passteil mit m6 gewinde  oben´in den gabelschaft einklebt,hält wunderbar,kost fast nix und wiegt ca 18,436g


----------



## mtb_nico (18. September 2005)

Topp! Ich habe Bilder vom Bierkistenrennen gefunden!

Bestaunt und huldigt den Athleten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (18. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Topp! Ich habe Bilder vom Bierkistenrennen gefunden!
> 
> Bestaunt und huldigt den Athleten!!!



Welchem Athleten soll man da huldigen?? Den mit dem roten Schlips?????

Oder dem mit der größten Flasche????


----------



## mtb_nico (18. September 2005)

Natürlich den Flaschen, und vorallem der großen Flasche...


----------



## Elmex (19. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jup, nur nicht denen die die Tour mit dir Fahren und dann schauen können wie sie dich aus dem Wald bekommen.
> Von daher nehme ich schon niemanden ohne Helm mit. Ist ja nicht persönlich gemeint...



Ich habe auch nur schnell den Helm und Rucksack bei Seite geschmissen, damit wir ein Bild machen konnten. Natürlich habt ihr Recht und ich bin auch einer der normalerweise mit Helm fährt.


----------



## Seppl2 (19. September 2005)

Moin die Dame und die Herren,

WE war ja wettermäßig besser als erwartet und ich hab gestern ne kleine Einroll-Runde mit dem RR gemacht. Besser gesagt ich war Straßensurfen . Der Wind hat einem ja ganz schön vor sich hergetrieben.
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. September 2005)

Waren Samstags in DA und Sonntag auf dem HM Interdrink Feschtl und danach in Beerfelden. Habe mal wieder Fallobst auf meine rechte Schulter ausprobiert und siehe da selbst das funktioniert wieder ohne größere Komplikationen   
Na wie schauts aus, alle zufrieden mit den bisherigen Wahlergebnissen   
Fröhliche Woche


----------



## han (19. September 2005)

So melde mich mal wieder und reihe mich gleich in die Invaliden Fraktion ein. 
Knie lädiert


----------



## Pfalzyeti (19. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> So melde mich mal wieder und reihe mich gleich in die Invaliden Fraktion ein.
> Knie lädiert



so schlimm???


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. September 2005)

Gute Besserung


----------



## mtb_nico (19. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> So melde mich mal wieder und reihe mich gleich in die Invaliden Fraktion ein.
> Knie lädiert


Aufem Worschte hingefallen?


----------



## Seppl2 (19. September 2005)

@hecki: Glück gehabt 

@han: Gute Besserung

Ihr macht aber auch immer Sachen. tststs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (19. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> So melde mich mal wieder und reihe mich gleich in die Invaliden Fraktion ein.
> Knie lädiert



gegen einen baseballschläger gelaufen?


----------



## han (19. September 2005)

Flüssigkeit unter der Kniescheibe     

@Speddbulit: eher Knie gegen ein Metallbegrenzungsposten, zusätzlich Delle am Unterrohr


----------



## Pfalzyeti (19. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Flüssigkeit unter der Kniescheibe
> 
> @Speddbulit: eher Knie gegen ein Metallbegrenzungsposten, zusätzlich Delle am Unterrohr



Delle is gut! Ich würd eher sagen das Unterrohr hat ne neue Form!!!


----------



## Elmex (19. September 2005)

Hey Pfalzyeti wie siehts aus morgen?!


----------



## Speedbullit (19. September 2005)

lecker, das punktieren macht richtig spass.


----------



## Jobal (19. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Flüssigkeit unter der Kniescheibe
> 
> @Speddbulit: eher Knie gegen ein Metallbegrenzungsposten, zusätzlich Delle am Unterrohr


tsetse, Granate was haste denn wieder versucht. Gute Besserung vom Exil-Pfälzer.  

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Elmex (19. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> lecker, das punktieren macht richtig spass.



Bin bei meinem Kreuzbandriss 3mal punktiert worden und ich kann nur bestätigen wie "gut" das tut.
Beim ersten mal hatte ich solche Schmerzen, dass ich fast weggetreten wäre, doch das zweite und dritte mal war dann "normal" schmerzhaft.
Daraufhin fragte ich den Arzt (Metzger) wieso beim ersten mal die Schmerzen so stark waren und er antwortete dass er wohl einen Zentimeter zu hoch eingestochen hatte.
Ein guter Arzt kann da denke ich mal viel ausmachen.


----------



## han (19. September 2005)

da wird nix punktiert  
Schwellung sollt in einer Woche zurückgehen und ich wieder normal laufen können. 
Werd mir wohl oder über einen neune Rahmen bestellen. 
Wer braucht noch ein 190er 4-Way Coil-Swinger?


----------



## face-to-ground (19. September 2005)

hmm..als ich den meniskus raugenommen bekommen hab, is auch in der woche nach der op täglich punktiert worden..also ich fand das nich schmerzhaft...beim ersten mal hat der arzt nen 0,2er plastikbecher vollgemacht mit brühe ausm knie    ich fand das sehr entspannend...nur am vorletzten tag hat der die knochenhaut berührt..das war dann net so angenehm aber sonst...ihr seid halt alles luschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (19. September 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Pfalzyeti wie siehts aus morgen?!



Kommt drauf an wie ich mich nach meinem heutugen Wuma aufenthalt morgen fühle.   
Ansonsten spricht nix dagegen


----------



## Stefan1069 (19. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Werd mir wohl oder über einen neune Rahmen bestellen.



Mensch Mari , wie ist denn das passiert ?    
zeig doch mal ein Bildchen vom Rahmen


----------



## bikeburnz (19. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Werd mir wohl oder über einen neune Rahmen bestellen.
> Wer braucht noch ein 190er 4-Way Coil-Swinger?




hehe mari..machst dem ka zwo auch alles nach    

das wär dann schon der 2. canyon rahmen mit dellen   muhahaha

kauf dir dann jetzt aber was gescheites  (hihihi)


----------



## rockmachine 66 (19. September 2005)

wenn er sich was kaufen soll was so nen einschlag überlebt   dann sollte er mal hier nachschaun
http://www.kmweg.de/kampf/kampf2_content.html
könnte aber n`paar  extra kosten


----------



## mtb_nico (19. September 2005)

Falls am Freitag das Wetter passt gehts ab nach Wildbad. Hat jemand Interesse mit zu kommen? Allerdings ist bei mir im Auto kein Platz mehr frei. Müsst also extra fahren.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Pfalzyeti (20. September 2005)

Hey Zahnmopped, wird zeit für die Falle!

Wie willst morgen fit sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. September 2005)

Guckt mal

Mein neues Silberstück in spe


----------



## mtb_nico (20. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Guckt mal
> 
> Mein neues Silberstück in spe


Schön, schön,... bis auf die Farbe. Die fehlt nämlich irgendwie ein bisschen!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, schön,... bis auf die Farbe. Die fehlt nämlich irgendwie ein bisschen!




Blödie, das ist ein Traum  
Farbe blättert nur ab und verkratzt. Ich finde es grandioooos


----------



## Pfalzyeti (20. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, schön,... bis auf die Farbe. Die fehlt nämlich irgendwie ein bisschen!



Das is ja grad das Geile daran!

Man sieht später wenigstens nicht gleich jeden kleinen Kratzter!

Farbe und bike sind top


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Das is ja grad das Geile daran!
> 
> Man sieht später wenigstens nicht gleich jeden kleinen Kratzter!
> 
> Farbe und bike sind top



Genau   ,
jetzt hat mein "Kleines Gelbes" endlich einen großen Bruder und die Muddi wird den restlichen Tag auf die Tastatur sabbern


----------



## mtb_nico (20. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Blödie, das ist ein Traum
> Farbe blättert nur ab und verkratzt. Ich finde es grandioooos


Also wenns gepulvert wird blättert da so schnell nix ab... Sehe ich ja bei mir. Gabel ist schon gut verkratzt aber der Rahmen ist noch top. 

Mir gefällt es einfach besser in der Farbe die Speedbullit an seinem Bullit hat. Das ist doch so nen Grauverschnitt, oder?

P.S.: Hoffentlich bekommste keinen Schlag wenn der Speichel bis an die Drähte geflossen ist.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenns gepulvert wird blättert da so schnell nix ab... Sehe ich ja bei mir. Gabel ist schon gut verkratzt aber der Rahmen ist noch top.
> 
> Mir gefällt es einfach besser in der Farbe die Speedbullit an seinem Bullit hat. Das ist doch so nen Grauverschnitt, oder?
> 
> P.S.: Hoffentlich bekommste keinen Schlag wenn der Speichel bis an die Drähte geflossen ist.



Jepp, sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. 
Aber silber ist halt auch eher was für ne Ladie


----------



## mtb_nico (20. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber silber ist halt auch eher was für ne Ladie


Genau!  Da wir euch ja inzwischen nicht mehr mit unseren Rädern beeindrucken können, da ihr inzwischen genau so welche habt, müssen wir das halt eben mit der Farbe ausgleichen! 

nico


----------



## mtb_nico (20. September 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn er sich was kaufen soll was so nen einschlag überlebt   dann sollte er mal hier nachschaun
> http://www.kmweg.de/kampf/kampf2_content.html
> könnte aber n`paar  extra kosten


Krauss Maffai hat was neues:


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Genau!  Da wir euch ja inzwischen nicht mehr mit unseren Rädern beeindrucken können, da ihr inzwischen genau so welche habt, müssen wir das halt eben mit der Farbe ausgleichen!
> 
> nico




Ihr könnt es ja mal mit der Farbe versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (20. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt es ja mal mit der Farbe versuchen


Das überlasse ich dann dem Strandi...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Das überlasse ich dann dem Strandi...



 naaa super. Was ist eigentlich mit dem los. Schon lange nüscht mehr gehört


----------



## Pfalzyeti (20. September 2005)

Der fliegt doch mit seiner Bank durch die Gegend!

Ach übrigens! SOOOOOOOOO sieht mein Yeti auch bald aus!


----------



## mtb_nico (20. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> naaa super. Was ist eigentlich mit dem los. Schon lange nüscht mehr gehört


Ach,... ich will mich da nicht in eure "besondere" Beziehung einmischen. 
Habe keine Ahnung was mit dem los ist. Vielleicht hat im sein Chef auf die Finger geklopft und gesagt er solle endlich mal wieder etwas arbeiten und nicht nur im Internet surfen...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Der fliegt doch mit seiner Bank durch die Gegend!
> 
> Ach übrigens! SOOOOOOOOO sieht mein Yeti auch bald aus!



Stimmt ja.
Hm, auch nicht schlecht obwohl ich die Felgen ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr sehen kann. Das Gelb ist mir zu aufdringlich finde die klassischen schöner. Aber Geschmacksache


----------



## mtb_nico (20. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt ja.


Warum? Hast du schon Sehnsucht nach ihm und seiner plumpen Anmache?...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Hast du schon Sehnsucht nach ihm und seiner plumpen Anmache?...




Nicht wirklich


----------



## Elmex (20. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Der fliegt doch mit seiner Bank durch die Gegend!
> 
> Ach übrigens! SOOOOOOOOO sieht mein Yeti auch bald aus!



Gehen wir noch aufs Rad?


----------



## mtb_nico (20. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht wirklich


Jaja,... das sagste jetzt so schnell da her. Wir wissen doch alle wie es wirklich aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja,... das sagste jetzt so schnell da her. Wir wissen doch alle wie es wirklich aussieht...



Hey, ich habe auch meinen Stolz


----------



## Pfalzyeti (20. September 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Gehen wir noch aufs Rad?



Sorry bin heute Nachmittag auf Geburtstag!


----------



## face-to-ground (20. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, ich habe auch meinen Stolz




mist..du hast mir also die auktion auf ebay versaut mit 25g stolz für 10ct


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> mist..du hast mir also die auktion auf ebay versaut mit 25g stolz für 10ct



Nö, i was sicher net. Den habe ich auf der Weinheimer Kerwe unter den Autoscootern gefunden


----------



## strandi (21. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Hast du schon Sehnsucht nach ihm und seiner plumpen Anmache?...


von wegen plump   
mit meiner parkbank lande ich erst übernächstes WE in spanien...bin momentan auf nem Seminar...daher die abstinenz...mein chef wird mir bestimmt net verbieten im netz zu surfen...würde meine motivation nämlich drücken   
aber freut mich das hecki mich vermisst   ab morgen bin ich dann auch wieder im büro


----------



## face-to-ground (21. September 2005)

lol
drohung oder versprechen?   
naja..wenigstens is dann wieder was los im fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> lol
> drohung oder versprechen?
> naja..wenigstens is dann wieder was los im fred




Muss aber auch sagen, hier ist es sehr ruhig geworden.
Was ist los, alle durch den prompten Kälteeinbruch in den Winterschlaf verfallen?


----------



## strandi (21. September 2005)

so, endlich wieder zuhause...samstag startet hier ja ganz in der nähe ein dh-rennen...bin noch etwas unentschlossen wg der teilnahme...folgendes roadgap liegt mir nämlich etwas schwer im magen (ich weiss die doubles in der rinne sind grösser, aber der anblick ist irgendwie furchterregend   )
















hm, also irgendwie mag ich das echt net   anfahrt zwischen zwei bäumen wo grad mal son lenker durchpasst und dann recht steile landung und direkt in nen anlieger...aber andererseits kann ich mir das rennen auch net entgehen lassen


----------



## plastikengel (21. September 2005)

trau dich!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strandi (21. September 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> trau dich!!!!!!!!!!


jo, denke auch das es darauf hinauslaufen wird...aber das WE drauf is doch der spanientrip...und wenn ich mich zerschiesse an dem gap wird das nix   kann mir doch das hier http://www.torrequebrada.com net entgehen lassen


----------



## mtb_nico (21. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ...direkt in nen anlieger...


Wildbad lässt grüßen. Strandi, jetzt rock schon den krassen Shit...  

Kannst dich auch verschlissen an den Pool legen und Coctails schlürfen.

Ich gehe heute Abend Meter trinken. Falls jemand Bock hat?! 
Werkstoffkundeklausur ist rum und jetzt steht Mathe vor der Tür. Das muss ich mir aber echt schön trinken...

nico


----------



## rockmachine 66 (21. September 2005)

puuuh das sieht schon krass aus,   aber wenn du weißt was du machst  , dann los  
du solltest aber auf jeden fall aufpassen das jemend `n bild macht,
wir wollen ja auch was davon haben


----------



## Pfalzyeti (21. September 2005)

He, he schon geil wenn da son Baum mit dem strandi dran auf der Strecke steht. Können die Betreiber sich auch das Polster sparen


----------



## bikeburnz (21. September 2005)

rock on strandi!!!

aber ich würds auch erst nach m urlaub versuchen   

nicht das du noch   und dann


----------



## strandi (21. September 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> rock on strandi!!!
> 
> aber ich würds auch erst nach m urlaub versuchen
> 
> nicht das du noch   und dann


jo, nach dem "urlaub" (tz, das is arbeitszeit   ) is aber das rennen vorbei   nächstes problem is, das is vor dem rennen net mehr da hin kommen (is jetzt samstag), das heisst ich kann das teil erst in den trainingsläufen ausprobieren


----------



## bikeburnz (21. September 2005)

is das ne dh strecke, bikepark oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (21. September 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> is das ne dh strecke, bikepark oder was?


is ne dh-strecke...gibbet auch n video zu: www.krusty.dk -> videos -> rude dh 2004 oder so ähnlich...is ganz funny...nur leider viel zu kurz   dafür aber vollgestellt mit sprüngen, anliegen usw


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. September 2005)

Aha, der Herr Strandi ist auch wieder am Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## strandi (22. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, der Herr Strandi ist auch wieder am Arbeitsplatz.


yup, wurd ja auch mal zeit, oder? der fred war ja fast eingeschlafen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> yup, wurd ja auch mal zeit, oder? der fred war ja fast eingeschlafen



Joa, und die Leute vor ihren Rechnern anscheinend auch


----------



## strandi (22. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, und die Leute vor ihren Rechnern anscheinend auch


hm, hatte dich eigentlich für attraktiver gehalten


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, hatte dich eigentlich für attraktiver gehalten



Nein, das ist TH_Biker der immer noch auf einen funktionsfähigen Rechner wartet


----------



## strandi (22. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das ist TH_Biker der immer noch auf einen funktionsfähigen Rechner wartet


hehe, achso


----------



## Speedbullit (22. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> so, endlich wieder zuhause...samstag startet hier ja ganz in der nähe ein dh-rennen...bin noch etwas unentschlossen wg der teilnahme...folgendes roadgap liegt mir nämlich etwas schwer im magen (ich weiss die doubles in der rinne sind grösser, aber der anblick ist irgendwie furchterregend   )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



augen zu und durch, das ist doch auch noch ein step down den wirst du gar nicht merken


----------



## strandi (22. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> augen zu und durch, das ist doch auch noch ein step down den wirst du gar nicht merken


naja, merken werd ich´s schon...mein wölfchen nimmt mir die schläge ja net ab   aber ich werd an deine worte denken während ich mich überschlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl2 (22. September 2005)

Tach zusammen,

nimm doch Hecki mit, die weiss wie man sich anständig ablegt. 
Dirk


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> nimm doch Hecki mit, die weiss wie man sich anständig ablegt.
> Dirk



Frechheit   
Wartet bis mein Bullit aufgebaut und fahrbereit ist


----------



## strandi (22. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Frechheit
> Wartet bis mein Bullit aufgebaut und fahrbereit ist


tz, als wenn die badehose schuld wär wenn der bauer net schwimmen kann


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tz, als wenn die badehose schuld wär wenn der bauer net schwimmen kann



Pah, kannst ja gerne mal ne Runde Downhill auf meinem Gelben Mustang fahren


----------



## strandi (22. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Pah, kannst ja gerne mal ne Runde Downhill auf meinem Gelben Mustang fahren


ne danke, hat mir zuviele federungen   ich bleib lieber bei meinem weissen, flinken polarwolf


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ne danke, hat mir zuviele federungen   ich bleib lieber bei meinem weissen, flinken polarwolf



Jaja, jetzt wieder den Schwanz einziehen    
Aber ich kann Dich trösten bist nicht allein. Bisher hat keiner der halbstarken Großsprücheklopfer sich getraut mein Ross zu reiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (22. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, jetzt wieder den Schwanz einziehen
> Aber ich kann Dich trösten bist nicht allein. Bisher hat keiner der halbstarken Großsprücheklopfer sich getraut mein Ross zu reiten


das liegt sicherlich nicht daran das wir sprücheklopfer sind, sondern daran, dass wir auch so etwas wie ehre und stolz verspüren


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, jetzt wieder den Schwanz einziehen
> Aber ich kann Dich trösten bist nicht allein. Bisher hat keiner der halbstarken Großsprücheklopfer sich getraut mein Ross zu reiten



Ist warscheinlich einigen zu Ohren gekommen, dass Dein wildes Ross gerne seine Reiter auf die Schulter schmeißt!


----------



## strandi (22. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ist warscheinlich einigen zu Ohren gekommen, dass Dein wildes Ross gerne seine Reiter auf die Schulter schmeißt!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

>



  ihr seid ja soooo gemein


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. September 2005)

Ach sein net so, darfst ja bald ne Kannonenkugel reiten


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ach sein net so, darfst ja bald ne Kanonenkugel reiten




Jaaaa  *strahl, freu*


----------



## strandi (22. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaa  *strahl, freu*


aber dann gibbet keine entschuldigungen mehr für die stürze


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. September 2005)

Hast jetzt eigendlich deinen Silberpfeil schon zuhause?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> aber dann gibbet keine entschuldigungen mehr für die stürze



Au weia, und wohl auch kein Mitleid mehr


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hast jetzt eigendlich deinen Silberpfeil schon zuhause?



Kommt am Samstag oder spätestens am Montag   
Mein Geld ist heute erst beim Verkäufer eingetroffen und er hat mir gerade gemailt das er das Silberstück morgen rausschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt am Samstag oder spätestens am Montag
> Mein Geld ist heute erst beim Verkäufer eingetroffen und er hat mir gerade gemailt das er das Silberstück morgen rausschickt.



Kommt ihr eigentlich am WE nach Nürnberg??


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt ihr eigentlich am WE nach Nürnberg??



Was ist denn in Nürnberg?


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. September 2005)

Stadtfest!!!! und nebenbei kommen son paar jungs aus Kanada, USA, Frankreich...! Die springen da mit ihren Fahrrädern so 10m hohe Rampen runter   

Das ganze nennt sich dann Red-Bull-District-Ride


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Stadtfest!!!! und nebenbei kommen son paar jungs aus Kanada, USA, Frankreich...! Die springen da mit ihren Fahrrädern so 10m hohe Rampen runter
> 
> Das ganze nennt sich dann Red-Bull-District-Ride




Au man, ich kann ja nicht alles wissen   
Also, klingt spannend, aber am Samstag versuche ich Geld für meine Junior T auf dem Flohmarkt zu verdienen und Sonntag machts dann wohl nicht mehr viel Sinn dort hin zu fahren. Schade


----------



## KrossChris (22. September 2005)

hi leute!
kaum hab ich in südafrika mein bike mal wieder gegen mein surfbrett eingetauscht, hats mich gleich mal erwischt. 
wurde von einer echt fetten welle an nem beachbreak gecatched. man, ich wusste echt nicht mehr wo oben und unten ist. ergebnis: finne aus dem brett gerissen, da mein kopf wohl härter war. trotzdem zwei platzwunden, die mit insgesamt 12 stichen genäht wurden. das schlimmste daran: darf eine woche nicht surfen    . naja, wird aber schon wieder. wer bock hat kann mich gern besuchen, feiern an sylvester hier in cape town ne fette pool-party.

so long, hang loose

chris


----------



## KrossChris (22. September 2005)

hi leute!
kaum hab ich in südafrika mein bike mal wieder gegen mein surfbrett eingetauscht, hats mich gleich mal erwischt. 
wurde von einer echt fetten welle an nem beachbreak gecatched. man, ich wusste echt nicht mehr wo oben und unten ist. ergebnis: finne aus dem brett gerissen, da mein kopf wohl härter war. trotzdem zwei platzwunden, die mit insgesamt 12 stichen genäht wurden. das schlimmste daran: darf eine woche nicht surfen    . naja, wird aber schon wieder. wer bock hat kann mich gern besuchen, feiern an sylvester hier in cape town ne fette pool-party. bilder davon gibts auf www.fh-weltweit.de. bin leider zu faul gerade um sie hier hochzuladen, ausserdem ist das wetter zu geil und ich will an den beach

so long, hang loose

chris


----------



## han (22. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Au man, ich kann ja nicht alles wissen
> Also, klingt spannend, aber am Samstag versuche ich Geld für meine Junior T auf dem Flohmarkt zu verdienen und Sonntag machts dann wohl nicht mehr viel Sinn dort hin zu fahren. Schade


Juniot T. Der Yeti verkauft doch seine 66 mit 170mm. Da hast du bestimmt mehr davon. Und er natürlich auch


----------



## han (22. September 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute!
> kaum hab ich in südafrika mein bike mal wieder gegen mein surfbrett eingetauscht, hats mich gleich mal erwischt.
> wurde von einer echt fetten welle an nem beachbreak gecatched. man, ich wusste echt nicht mehr wo oben und unten ist. ergebnis: finne aus dem brett gerissen, da mein kopf wohl härter war. trotzdem zwei platzwunden, die mit insgesamt 12 stichen genäht wurden. das schlimmste daran: darf eine woche nicht surfen    . naja, wird aber schon wieder. wer bock hat kann mich gern besuchen, feiern an sylvester hier in cape town ne fette pool-party.
> 
> ...


wir sehen us doch schon in 8 Wochen. Musst mir noch die geilen Location zeigen


----------



## Speedbullit (22. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Juniot T. Der Yeti verkauft doch seine 66 mit 170mm. Da hast du bestimmt mehr davon. Und er natürlich auch



wenn es die 05er 66 ist baut sie viel zu hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es die 05er 66 ist baut sie viel zu hoch.



Die denken ich brauch die fürs Heckler.
Chris weiß schon Bescheid und für die anderen, ich möchte die Gabel in ein Bullit Gr. M einbauen und ich selber bin 1,68 m groß. Danke trotzdem


----------



## Speedbullit (22. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Die denken ich brauch die fürs Heckler.
> Chris weiß schon Bescheid und für die anderen, ich möchte die Gabel in ein Bullit Gr. M einbauen und ich selber bin 1,68 m groß. Danke trotzdem



ins heckler die 66   dann aber noch schnell ein paar kotletten angeklebt, die jeansweste drüber und mit easy rider auf dem ohr dem sonnenuntergang entgegen.


----------



## strandi (22. September 2005)

es gibt ja einige menschen, die können net ganz nachvollziehen warum ich nach dk gezogen bin...ich denke das reicht als erklärung   
http://nightslife.free.fr


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. September 2005)

Also, die 66, die ich verkaufe, hat 150mm Federweg!

Vorweg! Ich will niemandem die Gabel andrehen, und verkaufe sie auch nicht wegen schlechter Funktion, oder weil sie zu hoch baut!

Also ich kann echt nicht verstehen, warum jeder auf der 66 von 2005 rumhackt? Es gibt leute, die behaupten, die Gabel is ne Fehlkonstrukion  . Warscheinlich, die Beste, die je gemacht wurde.  Was ich vielleicht gelten lasse, ist das Gewicht. Jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie schwer die neuen 66 sind.

Die Gabel ist für den Extremeinsatz gemacht! Dann ist es auch klar, dass die Gabel höher baut als ne normale Z1! Es ist auch klar, dass eine Gabel nicht zu hoch bauen sollte, da sonst schnell auf nem DH das Vorderrad wegrutschen kann.
Aber da müsste man ins Bullit, ASX und was es noch so gibt warscheinlich schon ne MonsterT einbauen!

Ach und übrigens! Santa Crutz baut in seine Bullits 2005 auch die 66 mit 170mm Federweg ein. Zu steil kommt mir das Bike auch nicht vor!

Gruß


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt ja einige menschen, die können net ganz nachvollziehen warum ich nach dk gezogen bin...ich denke das reicht als erklärung
> http://nightslife.free.fr



Wann hastn mal zeit! Ich wollt schon immer mal in dk urlaub machen!


----------



## strandi (22. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Wann hastn mal zeit! Ich wollt schon immer mal in dk urlaub machen!


da finden wir schon einen termin...hängt von deinen erwartungen ab...im sommer gibbet mehr zu gucken, im winter brauchen die mädels mehr zärtlichkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> da finden wir schon einen termin...hängt von deinen erwartungen ab...im sommer gibbet mehr zu gucken, im winter brauchen die mädels mehr zärtlichkeit



Also ich würd den Winter vorziehen! Da ja meist im Winter die Partys drinnen stattfinden, kann man ja die Heizung aufdrehen  dann gibt es auch was zu gucken!!!!
Danach weiß man, was man hat und kann zur Zärtlichkeit übergehen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ins heckler die 66   dann aber noch schnell ein paar kotletten angeklebt, die jeansweste drüber und mit easy rider auf dem ohr dem sonnenuntergang entgegen.




*rofl*


----------



## face-to-ground (22. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt ja einige menschen, die können net ganz nachvollziehen warum ich nach dk gezogen bin...ich denke das reicht als erklärung
> http://nightslife.free.fr




hmm..da hats ja nur blondinen...habt ihr in dk keine richtigen frauen?


----------



## strandi (22. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..da hats ja nur blondinen...habt ihr in dk keine richtigen frauen?


gibt auch n paar einwanderer aus der türkei usw...die sind net blond...haben aber meist n damenbart


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt ja einige menschen, die können net ganz nachvollziehen warum ich nach dk gezogen bin...ich denke das reicht als erklärung
> http://nightslife.free.fr



SUCHE DRINGEND coolen Job in DK,  
Abend und WE müßten frei sein  
flexible eigenverantwortlich Zeiteinteilung bevorzugt   
min.50 tage  urlaub und überdurchschnittliche bezahlung setze ich voraus  

werde mal meine kündigunsfrist nachlesen


----------



## strandi (22. September 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> SUCHE DRINGEND coolen Job in DK,
> Abend und WE müßten frei sein
> flexible eigenverantwortlich Zeiteinteilung bevorzugt
> min.50 tage  urlaub und überdurchschnittliche bezahlung setze ich voraus
> ...


hehe, wenigstens einer versteht mich


----------



## Seppl2 (23. September 2005)

Moin zusammen,
Strandi jetzt weiss ich warum Du nach DK gegangen bist. Du bist Arzt und die Damen haben vom rauchen alle Brustsaussen , oder warum heben die die Dinger alle hoch?
Gruss Dirk


----------



## face-to-ground (23. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> gibt auch n paar einwanderer aus der türkei usw...die sind net blond...haben aber meist n damenbart



loool....die klassiche zwickmühle...tod oder verderben....


----------



## Speedbullit (23. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt ja einige menschen, die können net ganz nachvollziehen warum ich nach dk gezogen bin...ich denke das reicht als erklärung
> http://nightslife.free.fr



naja 80% davon sind ja voll die wikingerweiber


----------



## Speedbullit (23. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Also, die 66, die ich verkaufe, hat 150mm Federweg!
> 
> Vorweg! Ich will niemandem die Gabel andrehen, und verkaufe sie auch nicht wegen schlechter Funktion, oder weil sie zu hoch baut!
> 
> ...



im bullit lass ich es mir ja noch gefallen, aber auch nur mit 150. aber warum soll ich mich mit 150 begnügen wenn ich bei gleicher einbauhöhe und bei gleichem gewicht mehr federweg haben kann. das einzige argument das zieht, ist, dass ich mit einer doppelbrücke keine xups machen kann. so leid es mir tut, aber die 05er serie war eine fehlkonstruktion. die funktion soll hier nicht in frage gestellt werden, ist zweifelsohne eine geile gabel, baut halt nur in relation zum federweg zu hoch. und den unterschied beim fahrverhalten zwischen einer z1 150 und einer 66 mit 150 ist auch wie tag und nacht, bin beides schon gefahren, mit der z1 ist das rad um längen spritziger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (23. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> naja 80% davon sind ja voll die wikingerweiber


   wie meinsten das?
ich sag mal 50% davon sind richtig lecker...nur etwas zu jung


----------



## Hecklerin23 (23. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..da hats ja nur blondinen...habt ihr in dk keine richtigen frauen?



Was soll das denn jetzt heißen. Bin ich keine richtige Frau


----------



## strandi (23. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das denn jetzt heißen. Bin ich keine richtige Frau


doooooooooch...die gesichtsbremse hat keine ahnung   
ich mag blond


----------



## Hecklerin23 (23. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> doooooooooch...die gesichtsbremse hat keine ahnung
> ich mag blond



Aber Du findest auch die Frauen von dieser Gruselhomepage toll   
Ein Großtreffen von Dr. Marbuses Horrorkabinett. Sorry, aber die Tussie gehen ja gar nicht  :kotz: Ich muss gestehen, im dunkeln gehen die vielleicht noch, aber mussten die mit Blitz fotografiert werden. Hilfe Mama, ich bin blind


----------



## Speedbullit (23. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wie meinsten das?
> ich sag mal 50% davon sind richtig lecker...nur etwas zu jung



naja sind halt alle etwas tusenmäßig, aber nach dem 3bier würd´s mir sicherlich auch spass machen


----------



## Speedbullit (23. September 2005)

hecki, war natürlich ein spass.


----------



## strandi (23. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> naja sind halt alle etwas tusenmäßig, aber nach dem 3bier würd´s mir sicherlich auch spass machen


jo das tussige nervt...aber da in dk das vorglühen aufgrund der hohen preise in den discos sehr weit verbreitet ist, fällt einem das gar net mehr so doll auf  wenn man in die disco geht


----------



## Hecklerin23 (23. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> hecki, war natürlich ein spass.



Jaja, is klar   

Hier noch ein Tip


----------



## strandi (23. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, is klar
> 
> Hier noch ein Tip


hier noch einer für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (23. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch einer für dich




Ich trinke nie wieder Alkohol und wenn nehmt mir die Flasche weg.
Der Typ ist mit und ohne Promille zum  :kotz: 
Man Strandi, dem sucht ja die Mutti noch die Klamotten raus.


----------



## strandi (23. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trinke nie wieder Alkohol und wenn nehmt mir die Flasche weg.
> Der Typ ist mit und ohne Promille zum  :kotz:
> Man Strandi, dem sucht ja die Mutti noch die Klamotten raus.


tz, du sollst die leute net nach dem äusseren beurteilen...vielleicht hat er ja nur einen eigenartigen geschmack   
und soooo hässlich is der nu auch net, oder


----------



## Hecklerin23 (23. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tz, du sollst die leute net nach dem äusseren beurteilen...vielleicht hat er ja nur einen eigenartigen geschmack
> und soooo hässlich is der nu auch net, oder




Doch isser, gelackter Affe, wäääääh. Niemals mein Geschmack. 
Nene, das war wieder nix. Erst der Muskelprotz und dann das hier, mensch Männers, jetzt strengt Euch doch mal ein bisserl an


----------



## strandi (23. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch isser, gelackter Affe, wäääääh. Niemals mein Geschmack.
> Nene, das war wieder nix. Erst der Muskelprotz und dann das hier, mensch Männers, jetzt strengt Euch doch mal ein bisserl an


ich sag´s ja schon lange: nimm mich


----------



## Hecklerin23 (23. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag´s ja schon lange: nimm mich



 ne ne, von vergebenen Männern lasse ich die Finger


----------



## strandi (23. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> ne ne, von vergebenen Männern lasse ich die Finger


wer hat das eigentlich damals hier verraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (23. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat das eigentlich damals hier verraten




Du


----------



## strandi (23. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Du


achso


----------



## mtb_nico (23. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> ne ne, von vergebenen Männern lasse ich die Finger


Also ich bin nicht vergeben, bevorzuge blond und kann dir das bieten:


----------



## strandi (23. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin nicht vergeben, bevorzuge blond und kann dir das bieten:


  sag ma...durften deine mitstreiter dort überhaupt schon bier trinken


----------



## mtb_nico (23. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> sag ma...durften deine mitstreiter dort überhaupt schon bier trinken


Kein Plan. Kenn von denen nur meinen Mitstreiter (an der Kopfbedeckung zu erkennen).
Das war so circa 300 Meter vor dem Ziel. Davor sind wir schon 1 1/4 Stunden durch den strömenden Regen gelaufen und haben jeder circa 10 Flaschen Bier getrunken gehabt. War wirklich die Hölle der Pfalz...

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (23. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das denn jetzt heißen. Bin ich keine richtige Frau




hmm....*gg* wieso hab ich mir das schon gedacht?


----------



## face-to-ground (23. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, is klar
> 
> Hier noch ein Tip



hmm..is das auf die werbung mit der  :kotz: - blume bezogen? die fliegt noch irgendwo auf der externen usb-platte rum   

außerdem ...öhm..das mit dem blond war ja auch nur auf die frauen auf der hp bezogen...
ach verdammt...*g* nu mach ich schon nen rückzieher um bei hecki zu schleimen..wie tief bin ich gesunken....


----------



## strandi (23. September 2005)

so homies...drückt mir mal die daumen für morgen das ich den hügel heile runter komme...und am besten auch noch n platz auf dem treppchen ergattern kann   werd morgen abend berichten...sofern ich net im krankenhaus lande   
vi ses


----------



## strandi (24. September 2005)

wird zeit das ich loskomme...wölfchen is ganz schon ganz aufgeregt und springt sich warm in der wohnung   
dann wollen wir´s dem danish dynamite mal zeigen


----------



## face-to-ground (24. September 2005)

dann hau mal rein!!!   
ich werde später mal die straßen unsicher machen...hatte schon lang nimmer das prickeln, wenn ein 30-tonner der meinung ist, mit 10cm abstand überholen zu müssen, weil gegenverkehr kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (24. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..is das auf die werbung mit der  :kotz: - blume bezogen? die fliegt noch irgendwo auf der externen usb-platte rum
> 
> Der Clip ist genial ;0)
> 
> ...



Gaaaaanz tief *ofg*

@MTB Nico - Na super, hätte die Wahl zwischen 5 Alkoholikern in ihrer Vereinstracht. Was will Fau mehr?
Scheint eine fröhliche Tour gewesen zu sein   

@Strandi - Wie ist es heute gelaufen?


----------



## strandi (24. September 2005)

i survived      
und bin zweiter geworden in der hardtailklasse 
war ein super fettes rennen....super anspruchsvolle strecke...geile atmosphäre....fette stunts....dicke stürze (aber net von mir   ) und zum glück keine schweren verletzungen   
kann es jedem wirklich mal empfehlen n dänisches rennen mitzufahren. für ca. 13 euronen startgeld wurde einiges geboten! isodrinks, hotdogs und kuchen all inclusive und fette siegprämien   hab n sattel, n tshirt, ne mütze und ne dvd gekriegt    
nächstes jahr wird richtig aufgedreht...bin ja heute vorsichtig gefahren   
bin das roadgap leider nicht gesprungen sondern über chickenway, aber erschien mir sicherer   
fazit: geil, wölfchen sowie strandinator ohne verletzungen


----------



## plastikengel (24. September 2005)

gut gemacht!   jetzt hast du dir deinen erholungsurlaub umso mehr verdient


----------



## strandi (24. September 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> gut gemacht!   jetzt hast du dir deinen erholungsurlaub umso mehr verdient


jetzt könnt ich vor allem erstma ne massage gebrauchen


----------



## face-to-ground (24. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gaaaaanz tief *ofg*



tja..dabei haben wir ja sooo viel gemeinsam:
 - wir sind beide alt (aber du vieeeel mehr als ich   )
 - wir können beide kein rad fahren und geben den anderen/dem material die schuld   
 - wir verbringen viel zu viel zeit hier im thread
 - schulterlux rechts (bei mir mit passender stylischer 15cm narbe   )
 
fazit: wir sind füreinander geschaffen...trotz dessen, daß du blond bist und meiner aussage weiter oben   

oh..fast hätt ichs vergessen: vorsicht bitte...*g* rutschgefahr

hmm..ob ich jemals wieder ne erwiederung von hecki bekomm oder unverzüglich auf der ig-liste lande?

edit: hab ich den text net toll formatiert?


----------



## mtb_nico (24. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @MTB Nico - Na super, hätte die Wahl zwischen 5 Alkoholikern in ihrer Vereinstracht. Was will Fau mehr?
> Scheint eine fröhliche Tour gewesen zu sein



Also lustig war daran garnix!!
Ich zitiere mal den Veranstalter:


> Wilkommen beim Bierkistenrennen Kaiserslautern, dem wahrscheinlich härtesten Rennen überhaupt. Den schlimmsten 8km Deines Lebens, der ultimativen Herrausforderung, der Hölle der Pfalz, ...
> 
> Vergesst Marathon, Triathlon und Co, hier gibt es den Bierathlon - das legendäre Bierkistenrennen.



Ach und Strandi: Bist halt einfach ne Maschine!!


----------



## Elmex (24. September 2005)

Man merkt dass sie älter ist !
Sie schenkt sich nämlich die unnötigen provokationen.


----------



## face-to-ground (24. September 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Man merkt dass sie älter ist !
> Sie schenkt sich nämlich die unnötigen provokationen.




sag ich doch, daß mans merkt *gg* aber vorsicht - net, daß du mit auf die abschußliste kommst


----------



## strandi (25. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und Strandi: Bist halt einfach ne Maschine!!


schön hast du das gesagt    

hab mir gestern mal die dvd reingezogen...is ganz lustig   
immer wieder überraschend wie die dänen in diesem flachen land stellen finden wo man´s krachen lassen kann   
werd die dvd auf jeden fall mit nach D bringen im oktober...dann können wir uns ja mal zu ner videosession zusammenfinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (25. September 2005)

hab eben n foto von dem parallel stattfindenden xc-rennen gefunden...diese dame sieht nicht nur gut aus, sie is auch schnell   hat den zweiten platz bei den damen belegt...wollte sie euch halt net vorenthalten


----------



## mtb_nico (25. September 2005)

Die ist halt schon ein älteres Semester, oder?
So, ich mach mich jetzt erst mal Kaffee...


----------



## strandi (25. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Die ist halt schon ein älteres Semester, oder?
> So, ich mach mich jetzt erst mal Kaffee...


genau richtiges alter würd ich sagen   
kaffee is gut...mach mir auch mal schnell einen...hab so derbe muskelkater...im allerwertesten


----------



## Hecklerin23 (25. September 2005)

@strandi -
Glückwunsch und Hut ab. Freue mich für Dich. 

@Kopf runter - 
Wie jetzt erst austeilen und dann wieder schleimen   
Hey, habe meine Unfähigkeit nicht aufs Material geschoben. Mein Hecklerchen ist ein wilder Mustang den ich nicht bändigen kann, aber ich werde nicht aufgeben und Rennrad fahren   

@Elmex - 
soviel zum Thema Provokation


----------



## strandi (25. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi -
> Glückwunsch und Hut ab. Freue mich für Dich.


hey hecki, was hältst du davon meine persönliche rennassistentin zu werden?
so mit kuss für´s siegerfoto und massage nach dem rennen usw


----------



## face-to-ground (25. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Kopf runter -
> Wie jetzt erst austeilen und dann wieder schleimen
> Hey, habe meine Unfähigkeit nicht aufs Material geschoben. Mein Hecklerchen ist ein wilder Mustang den ich nicht bändigen kann, aber ich werde nicht aufgeben und Rennrad fahren
> 
> ...



elmex..hab dich ja vorgewarnt   

hmm...ich dachte die leise ironie würde einer frau auffallen...*sfg* ist vielleicht doch was dran, daß blondinen keine richtigen frauen sind?   

hmm..ich glaub, ich sollte doch nochmal nachfragen ob in timbuktu diese eine wohnung frei ist, nach meinen aussagen hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (25. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hey hecki, was hältst du davon meine persönliche rennassistentin zu werden?
> so mit kuss für´s siegerfoto und massage nach dem rennen usw



Das kannst Du nicht bezahlen  

@Gesicht auf den Boden
Was ist die Moral von der Geschicht'
Leg Dich nie mit Blondinen an


----------



## strandi (25. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kannst Du nicht bezahlen


och...ich hab auch so manche dienstleistungen im austausch im angebot


----------



## Hecklerin23 (25. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> och...ich hab auch so manche dienstleistungen im austausch im angebot



Soviel ich überlege und nachdenke, ich wüßte nicht was


----------



## strandi (25. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel ich überlege und nachdenke, ich wüßte nicht was


ich denke da sollten wir uns mal in ruhe drüber unterhalten


----------



## face-to-ground (25. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kannst Du nicht bezahlen
> 
> @Gesicht auf den Boden
> Was ist die Moral von der Geschicht'
> Leg Dich nie mit Blondinen an




pff....da hab ich schon schlimmeres mitgemacht...
aber da is wohl auch was dran...*sfg* die autofahrskills von blondinen (in diesem speziellen fall wohl) sind auch nicht besonders ausgeprägt...wär gestern fast über den haufen gefahren worden - zeugt halt schon von fähigkeit, wenn man mit dem auto aus ner parklücke rauszieht, der radfahrer da mal eben egal ist, ihn fast umfährt und *DANACH* den blinker setzt. tja..das tüpfelchen auf dem i war dann, daß sie mich beschimpft hat, ich könnt kein rad fahren (is so, aber tut in diesem fall nix zur sache) und ich sollte gefälligst auf dem fußweg fahren (is verboten, sagt aber alles, wie sie an ihren führerschein gekommen ist...)   
naja...der rechte oberschenkel tut noch bissi weh vom außenspiegel, aber sonst is alles wieder gut und wir haben sogar noch ne tour zum bismarckturm gefahren


----------



## face-to-ground (25. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel ich überlege und nachdenke, ich wüßte nicht was




-.- no comment *hrhrhrhrhrhrhr*


----------



## Bumble (25. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> i survived
> und bin zweiter geworden in der hardtailklasse
> war ein super fettes rennen....super anspruchsvolle strecke...geile atmosphäre....fette stunts....dicke stürze (aber net von mir   ) und zum glück keine schweren verletzungen
> kann es jedem wirklich mal empfehlen n dänisches rennen mitzufahren. für ca. 13 euronen startgeld wurde einiges geboten! isodrinks, hotdogs und kuchen all inclusive und fette siegprämien   hab n sattel, n tshirt, ne mütze und ne dvd gekriegt
> ...



*Glückwunsch auch von mir   

Wieviel Starter gabs denn in der Hardtailklasse ?   

Haste da Fotos von dem Rennen ?*


----------



## strandi (25. September 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Glückwunsch auch von mir
> 
> Wieviel Starter gabs denn in der Hardtailklasse ?
> 
> Haste da Fotos von dem Rennen ?*


hehe ich wusste das diese frage kommt   
ja, es waren mehr als 2   waren um genau zu sein 8   
dk is halt n kleines land...da gibbet net so viele fahrer   
fotos wurden viele gemacht...ich warte schon sehnsüchtig drauf...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (25. September 2005)

@Gesicht runter
Tja, sag ja man sollte sich nicht Blondinen anlegen, vor allem nicht im Straßenverkehr. Für den anderen Verkehr verweise ich an Strandis Gute Nacht Homepage. Mit denen kannst DU Dich anlegen, drauflegen und danach weglegen   Ob dieser Verkehr sicherer ist würde ich nicht garantieren aber vielleicht baut es überschüssige Energie ab


----------



## mtb_nico (25. September 2005)

Sagt mal, kann mir mal jemand verraten wo mein zweiter Übeschuh für auf die Straße hin ist? Ich suche denn schon das zweite Wochenende... Hab das Paar im Frühjahr in den Schrank gelegt und jetzt ist nur noch einer da? Sehr seltsam,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (25. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, kann mir mal jemand verraten wo mein zweiter Übeschuh für auf die Straße hin ist? Ich suche denn schon das zweite Wochenende... Hab das Paar im Frühjahr in den Schrank gelegt und jetzt ist nur noch einer da? Sehr seltsam,...




hast du dein schrank schon mal auf verräterische ionenspuren einer subraumspalte untersucht?   
so oder so ähnlich wird das doch immer bei star trek gemacht, wenn was unerklärliches passiert...


----------



## face-to-ground (25. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Gesicht runter
> Tja, sag ja man sollte sich nicht Blondinen anlegen, vor allem nicht im Straßenverkehr. Für den anderen Verkehr verweise ich an Strandis Gute Nacht Homepage. Mit denen kannst DU Dich anlegen, drauflegen und danach weglegen   Ob dieser Verkehr sicherer ist würde ich nicht garantieren aber vielleicht baut es überschüssige Energie ab




neee...wenn da gutaussehende frauen dabei wären, könnt ich mir das nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen......aber so....  

edit:
wenigstens kannst net so schmerzhaft werden wie ein außenspiegel im oberschenkel


----------



## mtb_nico (25. September 2005)

Also irgendsowas abgefreaktes habe ich da nicht bemerkt... 

@Strandi: Du bist doch so ne Maschine... willste nicht für mich am Samstag Mathe schreiben? Dann kannste dich mit sowas rumärgern und ich kanns mir sparen...


----------



## strandi (25. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also irgendsowas abgefreaktes habe ich da nicht bemerkt...
> 
> @Strandi: Du bist doch so ne Maschine... willste nicht für mich am Samstag Mathe schreiben? Dann kannste dich mit sowas rumärgern und ich kanns mir sparen...


is das n profil fürn in den boden gegrabenen dirt    
bin zwar ne maschine, aber bei mathe erscheint bei mir immer "unerwarteter ausnahmefehler" auf dem schirm


----------



## Hecklerin23 (25. September 2005)

@mtb_nico
Nach den vorangeganenen Posts wissen wir alle wie es bei Dir im Zimmer ausschaut. Ich gebe eine Wette ab, das erst die Sozialeinrichtung diesen Überschuh findet wenn sie Deine Wohnung nach Deinem Auszug entrümpelt.Stelle mir die Frage wie Du überhaupt an Deinen Schrank gelangt bist   

@Schmutzfink
alles Gute für den Oberschenkel ;0)


----------



## rockmachine 66 (25. September 2005)

SCHAUT MAL,ich habe euch was mitgebracht


----------



## mtb_nico (25. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @mtb_nico
> Nach den vorangeganenen Posts wissen wir alle wie es bei Dir im Zimmer ausschaut. Ich gebe eine Wette ab, das erst die Sozialeinrichtung diesen Überschuh findet wenn sie Deine Wohnung nach Deinem Auszug entrümpelt.Stelle mir die Frage wie Du überhaupt an Deinen Schrank gelangt bist


Also eigentlich ist meine Wohnung richtig ordentlich und sauber. Allerdings habe ichs ganz zu Hause nicht so sehr mit der Ordnung.
Übrigens habe ich den Schuh inzwischen gefunden...  
Chaos ist eben die Ordnung des Genies...


----------



## rockmachine 66 (25. September 2005)

hat jemand lust morgen ne kleine feirabendrund zu drehen?

Abfahrt ist pünktlichst 16:45 in Deidesheim auf dem Bahnhofsparkplatz
denn jede minute ist kostbar es wir früh dunkel


----------



## plastikengel (25. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also eigentlich ist meine Wohnung richtig ordentlich und sauber.



ich sag nur stichwort küche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (25. September 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag nur stichwort küche


Also ich sag nur: Die Frauen, die hier nur am lästern sind, sind nur neidisch, da sie nicht so ein fähigen 1-A Hausmann ihr eigen nennen können...


----------



## plastikengel (25. September 2005)

darf ich dich mal als persönlichen haussklaven zur porbe anstellen ??? mal sehen was du so alles kannst


----------



## mtb_nico (25. September 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich dich mal als persönlichen haussklaven zur porbe anstellen ??? mal sehen was du so alles kannst


Damit du nicht gleich die Katze im Sack "kaufst" hier mal ein paar Fakten: Ich kann bügeln, putzen, spülen und noch einiges mehr. Allerdings beschränken sich meine Kochfähigkeiten auf die Basics, die man braucht um zu überleben...

Naja, aber so leicht geb ich mich allerdings auch wieder nicht her. Was kannst du mir denn bieten, dass sich so eine "Zweckbeziehung" für beide lohnt...


----------



## plastikengel (25. September 2005)

ja wahnsinn!!!!! ich bin begeistert!!!   

welche leistungen du im gegenzug erhälst diskutieren wir lieber unter ausschluss der öffentlichkeit


----------



## mtb_nico (25. September 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ja wahnsinn!!!!! ich bin begeistert!!!
> 
> welche leistungen du im gegenzug erhälst diskutieren wir lieber unter ausschluss der öffentlichkeit


Angebot dann bitte per PM...


----------



## face-to-ground (25. September 2005)

ich biete 5 für nico *sfg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (25. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich biete 5 für nico *sfg*


Pah... Nur der wahre Bedürftige erkennt meinen Wert. Bügel du mal lieber selbst deine gestärkten Unterhosen...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (25. September 2005)

Ich biete der Frau die Nico kriegt eine Zusammenstellung der wichtigsten Telefonnummer aus dem Umkreis in einer Excel Tabelle - Feuerwehr , Kammerjäger, Instalateur, Schlüsseldienst, THW etc.   
Gute Nacht


----------



## strandi (26. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich biete der Frau die Nico kriegt eine Zusammenstellung der wichtigsten Telefonnummer aus dem Umkreis in einer Excel Tabelle - Feuerwehr , Kammerjäger, Instalateur, Schlüsseldienst, THW etc.
> Gute Nacht


der war fies   
wenn ich auf männer stehen würde, würd ich den nico sofort nehmen


----------



## strandi (26. September 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ja wahnsinn!!!!! ich bin begeistert!!!
> 
> welche leistungen du im gegenzug erhälst diskutieren wir lieber unter ausschluss der öffentlichkeit


heeeee moment...mach mich net eifersüchtig


----------



## face-to-ground (26. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Pah... Nur der wahre Bedürftige erkennt meinen Wert. Bügel du mal lieber selbst deine gestärkten Unterhosen...




das war jetzt nicht nett    im icq noch haste mir großartig empfohlen, daß ich die unterhosen stärken soll und hier im forum machst dich jetzt drüber lustig....echt...wenn du mich das nächste mal besuchst, musst du mir nochmal zeigen, wie das mit dem initialen mit bügelfalzen geht, das klappt noch net so richtig


----------



## Seppl2 (26. September 2005)

Moin zusammen,

@strandi: Du musst seeeeehr einsam sein in dk und määääächtig angst vor dem langen dunklen Winter haben, wenn Du die schon als hübsch bezeichnest.

@face-to-boden: Ich weiß nicht, ob man die fahrerischen Leistungen nur auf Blondinen beschränken kann. Habe so ähnliche Geschichten auch schon mit micht blonden gehabt.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Hecklerin23 (26. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> der war fies
> wenn ich auf männer stehen würde, würd ich den nico sofort nehmen



  So bin ich, blond & fies. Ach ja, nicht zu vergessen ALT


----------



## strandi (26. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> So bin ich, blond & fies. Ach ja, nicht zu vergessen ALT


genau so soll es sein...ich mag das


----------



## strandi (26. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> @strandi: Du musst seeeeehr einsam sein in dk und määääächtig angst vor dem langen dunklen Winter haben, wenn Du die schon als hübsch bezeichnest.


  also ich fand die wirklich ganz hübsch...in natura war sie noch etwas besser


----------



## Hecklerin23 (26. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> genau so soll es sein...ich mag das



Sch... wieder nicht gelungen mich unbeliebt zu machen. Waaas muss ich tuuuun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (26. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sch... wieder nicht gelungen mich unbeliebt zu machen. Waaas muss ich tuuuun


lieb und jünger werden


----------



## Hecklerin23 (26. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> lieb und jünger werden




Wie kannst Du nur sowas von mir verlangen


----------



## strandi (26. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kannst Du nur sowas von mir verlangen


ich verlangs ja gar net   ich flehe dich eher an noch etwas älter zu werden


----------



## Hecklerin23 (26. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich verlangs ja gar net   ich flehe dich eher an noch etwas älter zu werden


#
Ist das ein Fetisch oder so


----------



## strandi (26. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> #
> Ist das ein Fetisch oder so


ne, bin nur qualitätsbewusst


----------



## KrossChris (26. September 2005)

ha strandi!
der kampf geht weiter, also ich hab schon gegen 8.20h mit der hecklerin gechattet, bist also wieder auf der verliererstrasse. naja, that`s life.

so long, deine streitaxt bringt die nichts, da ich übernatürliche kräfte besitze


----------



## strandi (26. September 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> ha strandi!
> der kampf geht weiter, also ich hab schon gegen 8.20h mit der hecklerin gechattet, bist also wieder auf der verliererstrasse. naja, that`s life.
> 
> so long, deine streitaxt bringt die nichts, da ich übernatürliche kräfte besitze


ich will ja nix sagen, aber ich hab pm mit ihr geschrieben


----------



## Hecklerin23 (26. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich will ja nix sagen, aber ich hab pm mit ihr geschrieben




Gehts noch ihr 2


----------



## strandi (26. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gehts noch ihr 2


mir gehts gut   
aber ich kenn hier einen der mich wohl ärgern will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (26. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> mir gehts gut
> aber ich kenn hier einen der mich wohl ärgern will



Nana, Strandi Du wirst Dich doch nicht reizen lassen


----------



## strandi (26. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nana, Strandi Du wirst Dich doch nicht reizen lassen


ich lasse mich sehr leicht reizen, aber net von männern


----------



## Hecklerin23 (26. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich lasse mich sehr leicht reizen, aber net von männern




Kaum zu merken *lol*


----------



## mtb_nico (26. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> heeeee moment...mach mich net eifersüchtig


Tja, das dürfte ein bisschen spät kommen...


----------



## strandi (26. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das dürfte ein bisschen spät kommen...


na sag bloss da gibt es etwas das ich net weiss


----------



## mtb_nico (26. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na sag bloss da gibt es etwas das ich net weiss


Ach was,... kennst mich doch. Ich sag nur Wurstmarkt 2004...
Wollte dich nur mal ein bisschen schocken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (26. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ach was,... kennst mich doch. Ich sag nur Wurstmarkt 2004...
> Wollte dich nur mal ein bisschen schocken...


naja, ich hätts dir gegönnt


----------



## mtb_nico (26. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ich hätts dir gegönnt


 sowas sagen immer mehr Leute zu mir. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## face-to-ground (26. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> @strandi: Du musst seeeeehr einsam sein in dk und määääächtig angst vor dem langen dunklen Winter haben, wenn Du die schon als hübsch bezeichnest.
> 
> ...



blond sein hat nix mit der haarfarbe zu tun..das ist ein geisteszustand...frag mal hecki


----------



## Hecklerin23 (26. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> blond sein hat nix mit der haarfarbe zu tun..das ist ein geisteszustand...frag mal hecki




Uffbasse, hier unterscheidet man noch in echt blond oder gefärbt. Ich bin stolz auf meine echten blonden Haare und möchte Abstand von den gefärbten nehmen. Tz, Lümmel, Banause


----------



## KrossChris (26. September 2005)

pm? naja, es sei dir gegönnt, aber dafür haben wir dieselbe lieblingskneipe


----------



## mtb_nico (26. September 2005)

Servus Chriss!
Gruß von hier an das Kap der Stürme...

Erzähl mal nen Schwank aus deinem Leben, nicht das ich hier noch die Nerven verliere...


----------



## face-to-ground (26. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Uffbasse, hier unterscheidet man noch in echt blond oder gefärbt. Ich bin stolz auf meine echten blonden Haare und möchte Abstand von den gefärbten nehmen. Tz, Lümmel, Banause



wohooo...bin echt....beeindruckt?!   

naja...*g* eins kann ich besser als du....definitiv und auf jeden fall...mich unbeliebt machen...   

vor ein paar jahren hat, wenn ich mich recht erinner, der gute harald schmidt gesagt: blond sein entspricht hirnbleiche


----------



## mtb_nico (26. September 2005)

Sagt mal, kennt hier jemand den Film "Old Men In New Cars"? Würde da gerne mal fachsimpeln!  Der Film ist so gut, dass ich hier schon wieder die Nerven verlieren könnte...


----------



## face-to-ground (26. September 2005)

öhm...denk dran, nico..der krankenwagen ist gleich da      

kennst auch den 'ersten' teil? in china essen sie hunde?


----------



## rockmachine 66 (26. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, kennt hier jemand den Film "Old Men In New Cars"? Würde da gerne mal fachsimpeln!  Der Film ist so gut, dass ich hier schon wieder die Nerven verlieren könnte...



  
old men in new cars  
und wieder hat der harte studienalltag einen jungen menschen psychisch zu grunde gerichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (26. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> öhm...denk dran, nico..der krankenwagen ist gleich da
> 
> kennst auch den 'ersten' teil? in china essen sie hunde?


Klar kenn ich den! Finde ihn eigentlich noch ein bissel besser,... Vorallem die Scene mit der Rockband,... aber egal, gibt eh zu viele! 






v.v.l.n.r.: Ludwig, Harald, Martin und Peter


----------



## KrossChris (27. September 2005)

moin hecki!
gratuliere dir zu deinem neuen silbernen schätzchen! bau ihn schnell auf den rahmen und dann wird gerockt.
@nico:
was willst denn für nen schwank hören? hier aus cape town oder was anderes?
am besten liest du aber ein buch  . gibts auch mit schwanken drin


----------



## Hecklerin23 (27. September 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> moin hecki!
> gratuliere dir zu deinem neuen silbernen schätzchen! bau ihn schnell auf den rahmen und dann wird gerockt.
> 
> Danke, jetzt kann ich endlich wieder schlafen. Mein Silberling ist da, trallala


----------



## mtb_nico (27. September 2005)

Nur als kleinen Hinweis: Google wird heute 7 Jahre alt!


----------



## KrossChris (27. September 2005)

subba nico, was du so alles weisst  . dann back doch schonmal nen kuchen,
so ne schokotorte wär geil, das bekommst du mit dr. oetker fertigmischung auch hin, dazu brauchste nur die basics und die haste ja


----------



## strandi (27. September 2005)

warum is denn eigentlich nix los hier   
alle bei der arbeit eingeschlafen? oder rausgeschmissen worden


----------



## mtb_nico (27. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> warum is denn eigentlich nix los hier
> alle bei der arbeit eingeschlafen? oder rausgeschmissen worden


Sind eben hier alles Langweiler...


----------



## el Zimbo (27. September 2005)

...ihr langweilt euch doch!
Manche Menschen müssen eben auch arbeiten, ob ihr's glaubt oder net


----------



## strandi (27. September 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...ihr langweilt euch doch!
> Manche Menschen müssen eben auch arbeiten, ob ihr's glaubt oder net


dazu sag ich nur: falsches zeitmanagement


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (27. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> dazu sag ich nur: falsches zeitmanagement


Wir sind eben multitaskfähig...


----------



## strandi (27. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind eben multitaskfähig...


das kommt noch hinzu!


----------



## face-to-ground (27. September 2005)

pff...von ner fliegenden bank und nem studi lass ich mir net sagen, was zeitmanagement ist


----------



## strandi (27. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> pff...von ner fliegenden bank und nem studi lass ich mir net sagen, was zeitmanagement ist


solltest du aber...siehst ja das es klappt


----------



## mtb_nico (27. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> solltest du aber...siehst ja das es klappt


Strandi gibs auf... Alles Langweiler hier...


----------



## strandi (27. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi gibs auf... Alles Langweiler hier...


jo ich merks grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (27. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jo ich merks grad


Looooos! Standinator mach mal Stimmung! Wenn wir alleine sind kannste das auch immer so gut...


----------



## strandi (27. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Looooos! Standinator mach mal Stimmung! Wenn wir alleine sind kannste das auch immer so gut...


joooo, das is ja auch was anderes   
ich bin grad ganz fasziniert vom ikeakatalog


----------



## mtb_nico (27. September 2005)

Also mal was neues:

Gesucht ist ein Wort (10 Buchstaben):

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T

Kleiner Tipp: Die ortsansässigen Pfälzer haben vermutlich fast alle in den letzten Wochen mit ihm zu tun gehabt.
Der, der es als erstes errät stellt das nächste Rätzel.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (28. September 2005)

was...das soll ein rätsel sein?

ich kaufe ein e *rofl*


is doch klar, was da reinpasst:
wurstmarkt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (28. September 2005)

Man oh man, beschwert Euch das hier nix los ist, aber selber lasst ihr auch nichts vom Stapel. Was seit ihr für Tröten   
Guten Morgen und einen fröhlichen Arbeitstag


----------



## Seppl2 (28. September 2005)

Moin zusammen,

vom fröhlichen Arbeitstag bin ich weit entfernt, meine Kollegin fehlt nun schon die zweite Woche und die dritte kommt noch. Ergo arbeit, arbeit und nochmals arbeit.  Aber in der heutigen Zeit muss man ja froh sein wenn man welche hat. 
@Hecki: Jetzt kommst Du doch gar nicht mehr zum biken, nachdem du zwei Räder hast kannst de Dich bestimmt nicht entscheiden, welches Du nehmen sollst.

@Strandi: Fliegt die Bank noch?

@all: Hat jemand vor am Samstag nach Bergzabern zu gehen?
Gruss Dirk


----------



## KrossChris (28. September 2005)

hey leutz!
wünsch euch auch nen guten morgen aus cape town. hier scheint die sonne und es hat 25°C. 
zu deinem rätsel nico: leistadt isses wohl net, also was anderes fällt mir net ein.
aber ich würde mal ein a kaufen.

so long

frohes schaffen

chris


----------



## Hecklerin23 (28. September 2005)

@Hecki: Jetzt kommst Du doch gar nicht mehr zum biken, nachdem du zwei Räder hast kannst de Dich bestimmt nicht entscheiden, welches Du nehmen sollst.

Naja, noch fällt mir die Wahl nicht so schwer, da das Bullit noch aufgebaut werden muss und Budget technisch kann das noch dauern   

@Chris
Du bist gemein


----------



## KrossChris (28. September 2005)

man hecki, wieso bin ich denn jetzt wieder gemein, da wünscht man allen nen netten arbeitstag und trotzdem kommt klein teufel hecki und beschwert sich.
naja, egal, ich denke er wird ganz angenehm dein arbeitstag


----------



## Hecklerin23 (28. September 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> man hecki, wieso bin ich denn jetzt wieder gemein, da wünscht man allen nen netten arbeitstag und trotzdem kommt klein teufel hecki und beschwert sich.
> naja, egal, ich denke er wird ganz angenehm dein arbeitstag



Ist er schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (28. September 2005)

@Chris
Saftsack: wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass ihr ein Haus mietet, hätten wir ja bei dir übernachten können   
Halt mal schön die Temperstur hoch bis wir kommen.
Apropos: habe Greg Minar in NBG gesehen. Und wann gehen wir mit ihm eine Runde um den Tafelberg rocken??


----------



## mtb_nico (28. September 2005)

Also,... Wurstmarkt und Leistadt mögen zwar reinpassen, aber sind nicht gesucht. Von daher gewinnt ihr damit auch keinen Blummetopp.

Auf vielfachen Wunsch füge ich als Tipp ein E hinzu:

_ E _ _ _ E _ _ _ T

Ach, und da Vokale bekanntlicherweise nicht umsonst sind, bekomme ich von euch jetzt 100 !


----------



## strandi (28. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi: Fliegt die Bank noch?


tüllich fliegt die bank noch...hat ja flügel   
freitag nachmittag gehts los nach malaga...27 grad und sonne...dumdidum


----------



## mtb_nico (28. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tüllich fliegt die bank noch...hat ja flügel
> freitag nachmittag gehts los nach malaga...27 grad und sonne...dumdidum


Boah... irgendwie bin ich ja schon ein bissel neidisch! Ich darf Samstag 4 Stunden Mathe schreiben. Willste tauschen? Mathe macht dir doch soooo Spaß!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (28. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Boah... irgendwie bin ich ja schon ein bissel neidisch! Ich darf Samstag 4 Stunden Mathe schreiben. Willste tauschen? Mathe macht dir doch soooo Spaß!



HaHa


----------



## strandi (28. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> HaHa


das war fies   ich fühle mit nico...mathe hat mir in meiner schulzeit auch immer so unglaublich viel freude bereitet


----------



## mtb_nico (28. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das war fies   ich fühle mit nico...mathe hat mir in meiner schulzeit auch immer so unglaublich viel freude bereitet


Schulmathe ist ja nur halb so schlimm. Da fallen ja nicht 80% durch...


----------



## strandi (28. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Schulmathe ist ja nur halb so schlimm. Da fallen ja nicht 80% durch...


dann gehörte ich zu den wenigen


----------



## mtb_nico (28. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> dann gehörte ich zu den wenigen


Und sojemand arbeitet bei einer Bank...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl2 (28. September 2005)

Ja, aber doch in Dänemark, da rechnen die noch mit Kronen.


----------



## strandi (28. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Und sojemand arbeitet bei einer Bank...


ob du´s glaubst oder net...aber ich rechne kein stück...naja, ab und an mal addieren und subtrahieren und prozentrechnung, aber das war´s dann auch...bin ja net in der bilanzanalyse oder so   bei mir kommt´s ja mehr auf rhetorik an


----------



## strandi (28. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber doch in Dänemark, da rechnen die noch mit Kronen.


und das is auch gut so


----------



## mtb_nico (28. September 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber doch in Dänemark, da rechnen die noch mit Kronen.


Die praktizieren da den Volksentscheid, oder? Daher kein Euro...?


----------



## strandi (28. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Die praktizieren da den Volksentscheid, oder? Daher kein Euro...?


genauso isses


----------



## mtb_nico (28. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ob du´s glaubst oder net...aber ich rechne kein stück...naja, ab und an mal addieren und subtrahieren und prozentrechnung, aber das war´s dann auch...bin ja net in der bilanzanalyse oder so   bei mir kommt´s ja mehr auf rhetorik an


Jaja,... du bist so einer der den Kunden dicke Rendite verspricht wenn sie ihr gesamtes Vermögen in hochalpine Kaffeeplantagen investieren, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (28. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja,... du bist so einer der den Kunden dicke Rendite verspricht wenn sie ihr gesamtes Vermögen in hochalpine Kaffeeplantagen investieren, oder?


momentane empfehle ich submarine pferdefarmen


----------



## mtb_nico (28. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> momentane empfehle ich submarine pferdefarmen


Geil!! Wo muss ich unterschreiben?


----------



## mtb_nico (28. September 2005)

Ach,.. hat jetzt zwar nix mit dem momentanen Thema zu tun, aber finde ich auch sehr geil:
---
Zitat:
_Von Kaltmacher, Verfasst am: 10 Aug , 2005 17:56_
Mein Drehmomentschlüssel geht nur bis 100Nm.
Wenn ich jetzt eine Mutter mit 117Nm anziehen soll,
kann ich dan erstmal mit 100Nm anziehen und dan mit 17Nm nachziehen?


_Von Hobbes, Verfasst am: 10 Aug , 2005 18:01_
Logo!
Wenn Du ein 8er Loch bohren willst, dann nimmste auch einen 3er und nen 5er Bohrer.
Kleiner Tipp: Nimm zwei 4er, dann musste nicht mal umspannen.
---
Habe ich hier irgendwo im Forum gelesen.


----------



## KrossChris (28. September 2005)

tja mari!
dass mitm haus wusset ich ja selbst net. dachte ich könnte die ganze zeit im hostel wohnen, aber geirrt. naja bis ihr kommt ist unser monsterhaus auch renoviert und dann wird fett am pool abgehangen.


----------



## face-to-ground (28. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ach,.. hat jetzt zwar nix mit dem momentanen Thema zu tun, aber finde ich auch sehr geil:
> ---
> Zitat:
> _Von Kaltmacher, Verfasst am: 10 Aug , 2005 17:56_
> ...




machst du das net so? wir arbeiten ausschliesslich auf diese art und weise


----------



## mtb_nico (28. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> machst du das net so? wir arbeiten ausschliesslich auf diese art und weise


Achso! Na da darf ich dann wohl doch nicht der SPD die ganze Schuld für die Wirtschaftslage geben...


----------



## strandi (28. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Achso! Na da darf ich dann wohl doch nicht der SPD die ganze Schuld für die Wirtschaftslage geben...


das sowieso net...die grünen haben auch net weniger schuld dran


----------



## rockmachine 66 (28. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ach,.. hat jetzt zwar nix mit dem momentanen Thema zu tun, aber finde ich auch sehr geil:
> ---
> Zitat:
> _Von Kaltmacher, Verfasst am: 10 Aug , 2005 17:56_
> ...



hallo nico   117 NM??????
 
wenn ich mich recht erinnnere war letztens Samstags auf der Tour deine Steckachsenklemmung lose   die benötigt grade mal so circa 7 NM  
also immer erst ma vor der eigenen tür kehren


----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo nico   117 NM??????
> 
> wenn ich mich recht erinnnere war letztens Samstags auf der Tour deine Steckachsenklemmung lose   die benötigt grade mal so circa 7 NM
> also immer erst ma vor der eigenen tür kehren


Boah,... musstest du das hier mit reinziehen?!


----------



## THBiker (29. September 2005)

Leute da bin ich wieder       


sozusagen Back in the Saddle ....im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!

Wie ich sehe wart ihr schön fleißg!!  


also ich installier mal meinen PC.....wir lesen uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

Hui!
Wir haben uns schon langsam Sorgen gemacht. Hast du die CPU aus alten Röhren selbst zusammengelötet, oder warum hat es so lange gedauert!


----------



## THBiker (29. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hui!
> Wir haben uns schon langsam Sorgen gemacht. Hast du die CPU aus alten Röhren selbst zusammengelötet, oder warum hat es so lange gedauert!




Scherzkeks...nee UPS bzw der Onlineanbieter hat´s nicht gebacken bekommen....jetzt hab ich halt hier einen gkauft


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Scherzkeks...nee UPS bzw der Onlineanbieter hat´s nicht gebacken bekommen....jetzt hab ich halt hier einen gkauft


sauber   dann is hier ja vielleicht auch mal wieder etwas mehr los


----------



## Hecklerin23 (29. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> sauber   dann is hier ja vielleicht auch mal wieder etwas mehr los



Wie soll das denn gehen


----------



## THBiker (29. September 2005)

jo...zumindest noch nächste Woche...dann werde ich wohl wieder arbeiten gehen  

dann ist die reha rum.....keine Therapeutinnen mehr


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll das denn gehen


weil sich der TH net so einfach von dir vergraulen lässt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (29. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> weil sich der TH net so einfach von dir vergraulen lässt



Man gewöhnt sich so ziemlich an alles Strandi, an dich habe ich mich ja auch gewöhnt


----------



## THBiker (29. September 2005)

Hey was ist denn hier los?? Hab ich was verpaßt???

Bringt mich mal auf den neusten Stand?? Hecki&Strandi???? was geht??


Hecki was macht deine Schulter???? Kann mein Ärmchen imm noch net grad machen....fehlen noch ca 10-15°   ...wird aber


----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Man gewöhnt sich so ziemlich an alles Strandi, an dich habe ich mich ja auch gewöhnt


Jaja,... wo die Leidenschaft hinfällt kann man nie wissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (29. September 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey was ist denn hier los?? Hab ich was verpaßt???
> 
> Bringt mich mal auf den neusten Stand?? Hecki&Strandi???? was geht??
> 
> ...



Zwischen Strandi und mir? Zweckgemeinschaft - hat nur einen Zweck uns gegenseitig auf die Schippe zu nehmen ;0)
Mein Schulter, mache noch Reha aber falle wieder schmerzfrei. Ansonsten kann ich den Arm schon wesentlich höher heben,aber für das oberste Regal in meinem Küchenschrank reichts noch nicht


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwischen Strandi und mir? Zweckgemeinschaft - hat nur einen Zweck uns gegenseitig auf die Schippe zu nehmen ;0)
> Mein Schulter, mache noch Reha aber falle wieder schmerzfrei. Ansonsten kann ich den Arm schon wesentlich höher heben,aber für das oberste Regal in meinem Küchenschrank reichts noch nicht


ausserdem haben wir uns drauf geeinigt das es unsere beziehung etwas spannender macht wenn wir net so lieb zueinander sind


----------



## Hecklerin23 (29. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem haben wir uns drauf geeinigt das es unsere beziehung etwas spannender macht wenn wir net so lieb zueinander sind



Ok, das war mein Freischein für weitere Sticheleien


----------



## THBiker (29. September 2005)

Hecki, wo machst du Reha?? Ich bin in DÜW ...jeden tag 5 Stunden....da geht echt was vorwärts!!!


Find ich klasse, dass eure Beziehung so super läuft ;-) ...weiter so.....immer nur lieb sein ist langweilig!!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (29. September 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hecki, wo machst du Reha?? Ich bin in DÜW ...jeden tag 5 Stunden....da geht echt was vorwärts!!!
> 
> 
> Find ich klasse, dass eure Beziehung so super läuft ;-) ...weiter so.....immer nur lieb sein ist langweilig!!




Sag ich nicht - Absolut nicht empfehlenswert   
Aber die Therapeuten - lecker


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich klasse, dass eure Beziehung so super läuft ;-) ...weiter so.....immer nur lieb sein ist langweilig!!


find ich auch...bin bis über beide ohren verliebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (29. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag ich nicht - Absolut nicht empfehlenswert
> Aber die Therapeuten - lecker



Hast du Angst ich komm vorbei ;-)

Meine Therapeutinnen sind nur nett :-( ...naja und´n bissl jung    .....aber egal.....bin ja net zum Spaß dort


----------



## Hecklerin23 (29. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> find ich auch...bin bis über beide ohren verliebt




Ich bin empört, dabei tue ich doch alles um mich unbeliebt zu machen.
Sch.. ich brauche eine neue Strategie


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...naja und´n bissl jung    .....aber egal.....bin ja net zum Spaß dort


  wenn die sogar dir zu jung sind will das ja was heissen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (29. September 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du Angst ich komm vorbei ;-)
> 
> Meine Therapeutinnen sind nur nett :-( ...naja und´n bissl jung    .....aber egal.....bin ja net zum Spaß dort



Bei solch Kerlen wie Euch weiß man nie ...
Am Schluss spannst Du mir noch meinen Lieblingstherapeuten aus


----------



## THBiker (29. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ...bin bis über beide ohren verliebt




deine oder Heckis???


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin empört, dabei tue ich doch alles um mich unbeliebt zu machen.
> Sch.. ich brauche eine neue Strategie


hab ich doch schonmal gesagt: um mich zu vergraulen musst du netter und jünger werden


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> deine oder Heckis???


über meine in heckis


----------



## THBiker (29. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei solch Kerlen wie Euch weiß man nie ...
> Am Schluss spannst Du mir noch meinen Lieblingstherapeuten aus



öööööööööööhm hab ich doch was verpaßt.......bin doch gar kein Hecklader


----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich doch schonmal gesagt: um mich zu vergraulen musst du netter und jünger werden


Strandi brauchts dreckig... hab ich gehört... 

Böse Zungen könnten behaupten Strandi würde gerne ein Heckilad.. lassen wir das...


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi brauchts dreckig... hab ich gehört...
> 
> Böse Zungen könnten behaupten Strandi würde gerne ein Heckilad.. lassen wir das...


   heckilader is gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (29. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich doch schonmal gesagt: um mich zu vergraulen musst du netter und jünger werden




So, mein neustes Bild. Jetzt müsste es aber funktionieren. Jünger geht nicht und wer so lieb lächelt müsste es doch geschafft haben


----------



## Hecklerin23 (29. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> heckilader is gut




Super   aber bitte Hecklader nicht Heckilader


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> So, mein neustes Bild. Jetzt müsste es aber funktionieren. Jünger geht nicht und wer so lieb lächelt müsste es doch geschafft haben


  du hast es geschafft


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Super   aber bitte Hecklader nicht Heckilader


wie super   das musst du jetzt erklären   
tüllich heckilader


----------



## Hecklerin23 (29. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> du hast es geschafft




Naaa endlich


----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wie super   das musst du jetzt erklären
> tüllich heckilader


Also ehrlich gesagt brauchen wir zwei uns ja garnicht wundern, dass wir bei Frauen vermehrt auf Abwehrreaktionen stoßen, oder?


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also ehrlich gesagt brauchen wir zwei uns ja garnicht wundern, dass wir bei Frauen vermehrt auf Abwehrreaktionen stoßen, oder?


hm, warum das denn   das war doch verhältnismässig harmlos


----------



## THBiker (29. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also ehrlich gesagt brauchen wir zwei uns ja garnicht wundern, dass wir bei Frauen vermehrt auf Abwehrreaktionen stoßen, oder?




mich wundert das bei euch auch nicht


----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, warum das denn   das war doch verhältnismässig harmlos


Finde ich ja auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> mich wundert das bei euch auch nicht


hehe...und das kommt ausgerechnet vom ewigen single


----------



## THBiker (29. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe...und das kommt ausgerechnet vom ewigen single




jetzt wo du´s sagst      ......hmmmmmmmmmmmmm bin halt zu gut für diese Welt


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm bin halt zu gut für diese Welt


willkommen im club


----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

Also ich finde uns so gut wie wir sind. Aber am besten finde ich immer noch den Strandi!


----------



## han (29. September 2005)

der TH ist widda in da House


----------



## Hecklerin23 (29. September 2005)

So, dann lasse ich Euch mal alleine. Da ich nicht gut bin habe ich hier nichts zu melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (29. September 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> der TH ist widda in da House




Quasi...........


Back in the Saddle         ......
jetzt , wo ich wieder biken kann regnets bestimmt nur


----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Quasi...........
> 
> 
> Back in the Saddle         ......
> jetzt , wo ich wieder biken kann regnets bestimmt nur


Ist doch Standart. Wenn ich am Samstag endlich Mathe hinter mir habe fängt es in Wildbad auch rechtzeitig an zu regnen. Echt zum ausrasten...


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde uns so gut wie wir sind. Aber am besten finde ich immer noch den Strandi!


ach nico...du bist einfach toll


----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ach nico...du bist einfach toll


Hab dir ja schon öfters gesagt du hättest ne Frau werden sollen. Dann würde was mit uns zwei gehen...


----------



## Speedbullit (29. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hab dir ja schon öfters gesagt du hättest ne Frau werden sollen. Dann würde was mit uns zwei gehen...



oder ihr müßtet homoerotischer natur sein


----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> oder ihr müßtet homoerotischer natur sein


Ist zwar ein krasses Adjektiv, aber leider, oder besser zum Glück, kann ich damit nicht dienen.

Hab hier auf der HDD noch nen extrem geiles Bild vom Strandi aus der Rinne. Zu Zeiten als bei uns noch enge Hosen das non+ultra waren. Soll ichs mal posten? Ist aber nix für schwache Gemüter...


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zwar ein krasses Adjektiv, aber leider, oder besser zum Glück, kann ich damit nicht dienen.
> 
> Hab hier auf der HDD noch nen extrem geiles Bild vom Strandi aus der Rinne. Zu Zeiten als bei uns noch enge Hosen das non+ultra waren. Soll ichs mal posten? Ist aber nix für schwache Gemüter...


hehe, lieber nicht....sonst sind alle chancen bei hecki zerstört


----------



## THBiker (29. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zwar ein krasses Adjektiv, aber leider, oder besser zum Glück, kann ich damit nicht dienen.
> 
> Hab hier auf der HDD noch nen extrem geiles Bild vom Strandi aus der Rinne. Zu Zeiten als bei uns noch enge Hosen das non+ultra waren. Soll ichs mal posten? Ist aber nix für schwache Gemüter...





ooooohjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, lieber nicht....sonst sind alle chancen bei hecki zerstört


Ich könnte bestimmte Bereiche unkenntlich machen, dass man nicht erkennt das du es bist...


----------



## Seppl2 (29. September 2005)

Hey Strandi, 

liebe macht blind, gell??? Hecki hat sich doch schon vor mehreren Post verabschiedet. 
Ich bin für das Bild einstellen 
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

So,... sollte nicht mehr zu erkennen sein...


----------



## Seppl2 (29. September 2005)

Von wann ist den das? Jetzt weiss ich warum Hecki sich so ziert.  Wer war den da der Koch?


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

ohje nico...warum tust du mir das an   
und warum hast du den bauch zensiert...das bild wär doch der beweis gewesen das ich gar net soooo dick bin   
aber so fallen meine muskulösen beine mehr auf


----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ohje nico...warum tust du mir das an
> und warum hast du den bauch zensiert...das bild wär doch der beweis gewesen das ich gar net soooo dick bin
> aber so fallen meine muskulösen beine mehr auf


Warum ich den Bauch zensiert habe? Um hier im Forum, dass von so vielen Schönheits- und Fitnessfreaks besucht wird, nicht noch mehr Öl ins Feuer zu gießen... 
Aber ich finde dich gut so...


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ich den Bauch zensiert habe? Um hier im Forum, dass von so vielen Schönheits- und Fitnessfreaks besucht wird, nicht noch mehr Öl ins Feuer zu gießen...
> Aber ich finde dich gut so...


ach das sind ja auch alles abgemagerte luftpumpen hier im forum   
aber das is ja auch die hauptsache das du mich gut findest


----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

Habe auch noch von der Tour, die übrigens unsere erste gemeinsame war (18.04.2004) noch nen Gruppenbild. Das kann ich dir mal per ICQ schicken wenn du willscht, oder hast du das schon?


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch noch von der Tour, die übrigens unsere erste gemeinsame war (18.04.2004) noch nen Gruppenbild. Das kann ich dir mal per ICQ schicken wenn du willscht, oder hast du das schon?


das hab ich schon, kannstes ja aber auch mal posten   
hachja 18.04.04....langsam werd ich sentimental


----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

Nach dem mich Strandi im ICQ dazu genötigt hat auch das Gruppenbild von uns zwei zu posten. Bitte schön,... Oldschool aufem Rahnfels...


----------



## strandi (29. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem mich Strandi im ICQ dazu genötigt hat auch das Gruppenbild von uns zwei zu posten. Bitte schön,... Oldschool aufem Rahnfels...


ui, wir waren ja damals schon so hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ui, wir waren ja damals schon so hübsch


Wir sind eben von Natur aus hübsch...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (29. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind eben von Natur aus hübsch...




Hilfe Mama ich bin blind. Strandi das Bild ist aber nichts im Vergleich zu dem von heute Mittag. Schwacher Versuch das wieder rauszureißen   
Strandi, hast du Kerzen für Nico aufgestellt?
So ihr 2 "Hübschen"   dann mal einen fröhlichen Feierabend.


----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe Mama ich bin blind.


FRECHHEIT!!!


----------



## Speedbullit (29. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem mich Strandi im ICQ dazu genötigt hat auch das Gruppenbild von uns zwei zu posten. Bitte schön,... Oldschool aufem Rahnfels...



nico horizontalträger ?


----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> nico horizontalträger ?


Bitte was?


----------



## face-to-ground (29. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> So, dann lasse ich Euch mal alleine. Da ich nicht gut bin habe ich hier nichts zu melden



hach ja..die steilvorlage kann ich einfach net ungenutzt lassen... dein satz is aber net vollständig...da fehlt noch ein 'genug' zwischen dem gut und dem bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

lAnGeWeIlE,...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (29. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> lAnGeWeIlE,...



Na super kaum ist man weg, lässt Gesicht auf den Boden, unqualifizierte Bemerkungen hinterlistig vom Stapel und ihr bringt hier nichts mehr auf die Reihe. Hey hey, ihr lasst nach


----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

Sehr geil finde ich übrigens auch diese Persönlichkeit:






Wer kennt ihn?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (29. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geil finde ich übrigens auch diese Persönlichkeit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Helge


----------



## mtb_nico (29. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Helge


Richtig, richtig,... pumpichtig...


----------



## face-to-ground (30. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Na super kaum ist man weg, lässt Gesicht auf den Boden, unqualifizierte Bemerkungen hinterlistig vom Stapel und ihr bringt hier nichts mehr auf die Reihe. Hey hey, ihr lasst nach



was heisst hier hinterlistig? und vor allem unqualifiziert? bin diplom-dummbabbler *g*
und nachlassen..tztztz nach meiner offenbar sehr passend gewählten bemerkung is halt allen erstmal die spuckeweggeblieben, als ihnen aufgegangen ist, wie sehr das stimmt


----------



## KrossChris (30. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> was heisst hier hinterlistig? und vor allem unqualifiziert? bin diplom-dummbabbler *g*
> und nachlassen..tztztz nach meiner offenbar sehr passend gewählten bemerkung is halt allen erstmal die spuckeweggeblieben, als ihnen aufgegangen ist, wie sehr das stimmt



was heisst da diplom-dummbabbler, bisch doch aus frongedaal, da braucht man zum dumbabble kein diplom


----------



## strandi (30. September 2005)

Moinchen!
Hab grad mal wieder was nettes entdeckt.
"Downhillrennen durch´s Wohnzimmer"
http://www.jp.dk/sport/ auf der rechten Seite sieht man n Biker Wheelie fahren...draufklicken und der Stream öffnet sich in nem neuen Fenster.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (30. September 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> was heisst hier hinterlistig? und vor allem unqualifiziert? bin diplom-dummbabbler *g*
> und nachlassen..tztztz nach meiner offenbar sehr passend gewählten bemerkung is halt allen erstmal die spuckeweggeblieben, als ihnen aufgegangen ist, wie sehr das stimmt




Auch Dummbabbler sollte man ab und zu in dem Glauben lassen das sie mal was intelligentes von sich gegeben haben. Hey, hast Du guut gemacht. 
Aber die Spucke ließ ja nicht lange auf sich warten.   
Wünsche Dir einen produktiven Tag


----------



## mtb_nico (30. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch Dummbabbler sollte man ab und zu in dem Glauben lassen das sie mal was intelligentes von sich gegeben haben. Hey, hast Du guut gemacht.
> Aber die Spucke ließ ja nicht lange auf sich warten.
> Wünsche Dir einen produktiven Tag


Der Vorteil der Klugheit liegt darin, dass man sich dumm stellen kann. Das Gegenteil ist schon schwieriger.
(Kurt Tucholsky, dt. Schriftsteller, 1890-1935)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (30. September 2005)

so homies...ich flatter gleich ab...in einer stunde gehts los...ab nach malaga in die soooooooooooooooooonneeeeeeeeeeeeeee    
bis sonntag abend dann...artig bleiben


----------



## mtb_nico (30. September 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> so homies...ich flatter gleich ab...in einer stunde gehts los...ab nach malaga in die soooooooooooooooooonneeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> bis sonntag abend dann...artig bleiben


Jaja,... bleib mal du lieber artig und sauf den Vorstand nicht gleich am ersten Abend unter den Tisch. Am zweiten kannste dann aber Gas geben,... zeig denen mal was so ne nordeutsche Saufmaschine kann!


----------



## face-to-ground (30. September 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch Dummbabbler sollte man ab und zu in dem Glauben lassen das sie mal was intelligentes von sich gegeben haben. Hey, hast Du guut gemacht.
> Aber die Spucke ließ ja nicht lange auf sich warten.
> Wünsche Dir einen produktiven Tag



ja..den hatt ich in der tat...weniger, was die produktion von spucke anging, als eher abbaumittel gegen tobsuchtsanfälle


----------



## THBiker (30. September 2005)

Eieieiei ....... da ist man mal grad mal 4 Monate nicht biken und dann.....tse....trifft man erstmal ne Bikerin mutterseelenalllein auf´m Ukrainetrail...ich war so in gedanken...ich bin doch fast erschrocken   .....und dann.....will ich vom Edgehead hinten an den Felsen runter (aber rechts das einfachere Stück)....will grad losfahren und da kommt so´n Kekyll Biker an mir vorbei....und ich hatte noch net mal den Ehrgeiz dem hinterher zu heizen.....   ....so kann das nicht weitergehen  


Außerdem bin ich von 1,5 mal Eckkopf irgendwie kaputt.....naja war ja auch schon schwimmen und im Fitness......da hab ich wenigstens ne Ausrede


----------



## Pfalzyeti (30. September 2005)

lenk net ab ab und gib zu dass Du nicht fit bist!

Wann gehen wir mal biken?


----------



## THBiker (30. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> lenk net ab ab und gib zu dass Du nicht fit bist!
> 
> Wann gehen wir mal biken?




Fahr du mal 4 Monate kein Rad......bzw mach kein Sport   ...mal gucken wie du dann den Eckkopf hoch keuchst!

Naja ich denk, dass ich vielleicht in 2-3 Monaten mal wider mitfahren werde.....wenn ich wieder schmerzfrei auf´m Bock hock........vorher macht´s kein Sinn mit euch mitzueiern


----------



## mtb_nico (30. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> lenk net ab ab und gib zu dass Du nicht fit bist!
> 
> Wann gehen wir mal biken?


Stimmt,... nach 4 Monaten Abstinenz verstehe ich das auch nicht...


----------



## THBiker (30. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt,... nach 4 Monaten Abstinenz verstehe ich das auch nicht...




was vesrstehst du nicht???


----------



## mtb_nico (30. September 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was vesrstehst du nicht???


War auf den Post von Yeti bezogen und nur Spass... ist doch klar das man nach 4 Monaten ohne Biken eventuell ne leichte Konditionsschwächen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (30. September 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> War auf den Post von Yeti bezogen und nur Spass... ist doch klar das man nach 4 Monaten ohne Biken eventuell ne leichte Konditionsschwächen hat.




ich sag´s dir...die Hölle......ich wünsch sowas keinem....und das schlimme ist....dann hab ich mich hoch gequält und kann bergab net Gas geben


----------



## mtb_nico (30. September 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag´s dir...die Hölle......ich wünsch sowas keinem....und das schlimme ist....dann hab ich mich hoch gequält und kann bergab net Gas geben


Das glaube ich dir sofort...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (30. September 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag´s dir...die Hölle......ich wünsch sowas keinem....und das schlimme ist....dann hab ich mich hoch gequält und kann bergab net Gas geben



      

Wann gehen wir mal nach Mannheim ins Zapatto, oder in die Katakomben?


----------



## THBiker (30. September 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Wann gehen wir mal nach Mannheim ins Zapatto, oder in die Katakomben?




sag an...wann geht was??


----------



## Pfalzyeti (30. September 2005)

Also morgen is Award-Party, und nächsten Samstag ist 80er Jahre Party!


----------



## han (1. Oktober 2005)

Hi ihr beiden, war gestern im Bootshaus un habe dort eure große Blonde von Deidesheim kurz gesehen   

gruß aus der veregneten Pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (1. Oktober 2005)

So,.. HM Klausur ist rum. Und ich bin sogar optimistisch das bestanden zu haben... Schau mer mal...  Wenn nicht, dreh ich durch.


----------



## face-to-ground (1. Oktober 2005)

au ja..nimms bitte auf video auf, wenn du eine spur der verwüstung hinterlässt


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> au ja..nimms bitte auf video auf, wenn du eine spur der verwüstung hinterlässt


Nicht nötig. Einfach übernächsten Donnerstag um 20:00 RTL2 einschalten. Da kommen dann die Bilder vom Polizeihubschrauber...


----------



## face-to-ground (1. Oktober 2005)

hmm...*sfg* sag doch einfach an, wo du anfängst und wohin du dich durchackern magst....ich besorg mir ne kamera und film das ganze und verticks exclusiv an nen fernsehsender....kann ich wenigstens kohle mit machen


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm...*sfg* sag doch einfach an, wo du anfängst und wohin du dich durchackern magst....ich besorg mir ne kamera und film das ganze und verticks exclusiv an nen fernsehsender....kann ich wenigstens kohle mit machen


Also manchmal denke ich echt du hast einen an der Waffel...


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also manchmal denke ich echt du hast einen an der Waffel...



zum glück kennst du mich net.....sonst würdest du das net nur manchmal von mir glauben


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> zum glück kennst du mich net.....sonst würdest du das net nur manchmal von mir glauben


Würd ganz gut zu mir passen...


----------



## strandi (2. Oktober 2005)

strandinator back in town...war ein geiler trip   
allerdings war der erste abend sowas von hart   hab ja wirklich mein bestes gegeben um den dänen mal zu zeigen was ne norddeutsche maschine so alles schluckt, aber einen hab ich einfach net klein gekriegt   war dann wieder eine der berühmten nächte mit filmriss, auffem klo einpennen, villeroy+boch anbeten usw   dummerweise am nächsten morgen um 8.30 aufstehen   ich sah wohl auch etwas zerstört aus...kamen einige sprüche   zweiten abend war ich dann halbwegs nüchtern, hat irgendwie alles net so geschmeckt   machte aber auch nix, dafür hab ich meine chefs ziemlich blau erlebt


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ...dafür hab ich meine chefs ziemlich blau erlebt


Hoffe du hasts auf Video, dann gehts nämlich bald beruflich steil berg auf.  Da gibts doch so ne Werbung von Samsung... 

Na,.. freut mich das es dir gefallen hat. Frag mich nur wie das gehen konnte, ich war doch garnicht dabei?


----------



## strandi (2. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe du hasts auf Video, dann gehts nämlich bald beruflich steil berg auf.  Da gibts doch so ne Werbung von Samsung...
> 
> Na,.. freut mich das es dir gefallen hat. Frag mich nur wie das gehen konnte, ich war doch garnicht dabei?


naja, da das in dk nix besonderes is, verschafft mir das auch leider keinen beruflichen vorsprung   wärst du dabei gewesen, wäre das natürlich noch die krönung gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (2. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wärst du dabei gewesen, wäre das natürlich noch die krönung gewesen


Man kann eben nicht alles haben, aber ich verstehe das du mal wieder mit so nem klasse Kerl wie mir einen drauf machen willst.   Wer will das nicht...


----------



## strandi (2. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann eben nicht alles haben, aber ich verstehe das du mal wieder mit so nem klasse Kerl wie mir einen drauf machen willst.   Wer will das nicht...


eben...und deshalb solltest du auch mal schnellstens nach cph kommen


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> eben...und deshalb solltest du auch mal schnellstens nach cph kommen


Wenn die Uni nicht so viel Zeit fressen würde hätte ich das schon diesen Sommer getan. Bin ja immer noch nicht fertig mit diesem Semester... 
Versuche das dann aber spätestens nach dem Vordiplom nachzuholen. Oder du fährst mit mir diesen Winter Skifahren. Dann können wir auf dem Après ski mal so richtig nüchtern bleiben...


----------



## strandi (2. Oktober 2005)

yeah...ein video von dem dh-rennen is online   
http://www.rotationmtb.dk/images/_div/dhcup2005.wmv
92mb // 22 min....lohnt sich...  
der strandinator is zweimal zu sehen...einmal wie er durch die anlieger saust (rot-schwarzes jersey und uvex flammenhelm auf dem weissen polarwolf) und dann bei der siegerehrung...selbes jersey aber mit schwarzem cap  

edit: nach den siegerehrungen kommt noch der longjump...da bin ich net mitgefahren. der einschlag an dem kicker hatte mir im mai den fuss zerstört


----------



## strandi (2. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Uni nicht so viel Zeit fressen würde hätte ich das schon diesen Sommer getan. Bin ja immer noch nicht fertig mit diesem Semester...
> Versuche das dann aber spätestens nach dem Vordiplom nachzuholen. Oder du fährst mit mir diesen Winter Skifahren. Dann können wir auf dem Après ski mal so richtig nüchtern bleiben...


leider net...kein urlaub mehr nach dem oktober und skifahren is für mich noch gefährlicher als dirten glaub ich


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> leider net...kein urlaub mehr nach dem oktober und skifahren is für mich noch gefährlicher als dirten glaub ich


MMh,.. habe auch schon 5 Jahre keine Praxis mehr auf den Brettern. Gibt bestimmt ne morz Gaudi, wenn ich den ersten Tag nur den blauen Idiotenhügel runterpflügen muss... 
Dann such ich mir eben jemand anderes...


----------



## strandi (2. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> MMh,.. habe auch schon 5 Jahre keine Praxis mehr auf den Brettern. Gibt bestimmt ne morz Gaudi, wenn ich den ersten Tag nur den blauen Idiotenhügel runterpflügen muss...
> Dann such ich mir eben jemand anderes...


tz, als wenn ich so einfach zu ersetzen wäre


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tz, als wenn ich so einfach zu ersetzen wäre


Du hast ja recht...


----------



## strandi (3. Oktober 2005)

das is unfair   nur weil ich heute feiertag habt, heisst das noch lange net das hier nix los sein muss...also postet mal was    
ich kann euch auch sehr folgendes video von dem dh-cup empfehlen   
http://www.rotationmtb.dk/images/_div/dhcup2005.wmv
ab der 8. minute sieht man mich für ca. 15 sekunden fahren   
und dann nochmal ab der (glaub ich) 16. minute   bei der siegerehrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (3. Oktober 2005)

Komme gerade vom Radel fahren. Hat nur gepisst was dann irgendwann doch recht unangenehm war.

Ach und der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 vom Stabenberg aus Richtung Deidesheim rockt. Echt schlimm das ich den erst jetzt entdeckt habe...


----------



## Elmex (3. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das is unfair   nur weil ich heute feiertag habt, heisst das noch lange net das hier nix los sein muss...also postet mal was
> ich kann euch auch sehr folgendes video von dem dh-cup empfehlen
> http://www.rotationmtb.dk/images/_div/dhcup2005.wmv
> ab der 8. minute sieht man mich für ca. 15 sekunden fahren
> und dann nochmal ab der (glaub ich) 16. minute   bei der siegerehrung



Der Film ist SUPER!
An was kann ich dich erkennen?


----------



## THBiker (3. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Komme gerade vom Radel fahren. Hat nur gepisst was dann irgendwann doch recht unangenehm war.
> 
> Ach und der
> 
> ...



kanntest du den nicht


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> kanntest du den nicht


Ich glaube den sind wir am Strandi seiner Abschiedstour berg hoch gefahren, kann das sein?
Bin bis jetzt erst zwei mal in Deidesheim unterwegs gewesen. Beides eigentlich schon ewig her und ich bin immer nur hinterher gefahren. Hatte mir nie irgendwelche Gedanken um die Route machen müssen...


----------



## THBiker (3. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube den sind wir am Strandi seiner Abschiedstour berg hoch gefahren, kann das sein?
> Bin bis jetzt erst zwei mal in Deidesheim unterwegs gewesen. Beides eigentlich schon ewig her und ich bin immer nur hinterher gefahren. Hatte mir nie irgendwelche Gedanken um die Route machen müssen...




oder meinst du gar nicht die Abfahrt vom Stabenberg Richtung Gimmeldingen   .....weiß die MArkierung grad nicht...dachte das wäre roter Punkt...kann auch rot/weiß sein...der ist jedenfalls einer der besten trails (finde ich) am Stebenberg/Eckkopf


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> oder meinst du gar nicht die Abfahrt vom Stabenberg Richtung Gimmeldingen   .....weiß die MArkierung grad nicht...dachte das wäre roter Punkt...kann auch rot/weiß sein...der ist jedenfalls einer der besten trails (finde ich) am Stebenberg/Eckkopf


Also vom Stabenberg fährt man da den roten Punkt erst ein gutes Stück auf Waldautobahn, dann ein kurzes Stück Trail dann wieder Waldautobahn und dann fängt er richtig an. Ende des Trails ist am südwestlichen Parkplatz von Deidesheim. Viel zu kurz eigentlich...
Alles ausgeschildert mit dem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (3. Oktober 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Der Film ist SUPER!
> An was kann ich dich erkennen?


aaaaalso...in dem video auf die zeitleiste schauen...genau ab der 8. Minute fahre ich...schwarze hose, rot schwarzes jersey mit weissen streifen in der nierengegend und n uvex flammenfullfacehelm. bei der siegerehrung gleiches jersey, schwarzes cap und grosse nase   

@nico ne, bei meiner abschiedstour waren wir net auf dem stabenberg


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> @nico ne, bei meiner abschiedstour waren wir net auf dem stabenberg


Okay,.. also vereinzelte Punkte habe ich heute zwar wieder erkannt, aber, jetzt kann ichs ja sagen, nen Durchblick hatte ich nicht die ganze Zeit...


----------



## Kelme (3. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> ... ein gutes Stück auf Waldautobahn, dann ein kurzes Stück Trail dann wieder Waldautobahn und ...


Nee, kann jetzt nicht sein. Du hast dich bestimmt verfahren. Waldautobahn ist bäähhh und damit de facto der verkehrte Weg. Die freien Reiter würden sich gar niemals nicht auf diesen Pfad (eigentlich Weg) der Untugend begeben.


Kelme - geh' hin und such' den richtigen Weg!


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Oktober 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, kann jetzt nicht sein. Du hast dich bestimmt verfahren. Waldautobahn ist bäähhh und damit de facto der verkehrte Weg. Die freien Reiter würden sich gar niemals nicht auf diesen Pfad (eigentlich Weg) der Untugend begeben.
> 
> 
> Kelme - geh' hin und such' den richtigen Weg!


MMh,.. mich hats auch schon gewundert, da laut Karte das alles Trail hätte sein sollen (gestrichelte Linie). Naja da haben wir bestimmt irgendwo die Kurve nicht bekommen. 

Ach um die Uhrzeit geh ich nimmer raus... Hätte ich lieber heute Mittag ne Extrarunde eingelegt. Wusste eh nichts mit mir anzufangen...


----------



## THBiker (3. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also vom Stabenberg fährt man da den roten Punkt erst ein gutes Stück auf Waldautobahn, dann ein kurzes Stück Trail dann wieder Waldautobahn und dann fängt er richtig an. Ende des Trails ist am südwestlichen Parkplatz von Deidesheim. Viel zu kurz eigentlich...
> Alles ausgeschildert mit dem
> 
> 
> ...




axoooo den!! nee den fahren wir meistens hoch zum Stabenberg...wenn wir direkt fahren!!

Mußt mal am Stabenberg Richtung Gimmeldingen fahren....rot weiß glaub ich!!....muss ich übrigens auch mal wieder....hoffentlich wird´s wetter die woche nochmal gut!!


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> axoooo den!! nee den fahren wir meistens hoch zum Stabenberg...wenn wir direkt fahren!!
> 
> Mußt mal am Stabenberg Richtung Gimmeldingen fahren....rot weiß glaub ich!!....muss ich übrigens auch mal wieder....hoffentlich wird´s wetter die woche nochmal gut!!


Okay,... werde mich das nächste mal dann direkt in die Richtung begeben. Danke für den Tipp! 
Ab Donnerstag solls glaube ich hier im Süden wieder besser werden. Freitag habe ich bei mir auch mal Wildbad eingeplant mit anschließendem Abdichten... 
So,.. ich geh jetzt inne Falle... [email protected]


----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. Oktober 2005)

So, auch wieder da. Das Wochenende war der Oberhammer, Winterberg ist echt ein Knaller. Die neue Strecke mit 6x angefangen durch den Funpark ab an der Bobbahn lang in den Biker X ist echt mega genial. Nach 2 Tagen bin ich fix und alle aber das wars echt wert. Absolut empfehlenswert und noch bis 01. November für jeden zu genießen.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (4. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> So, auch wieder da. Das Wochenende war der Oberhammer, Winterberg ist echt ein Knaller. Die neue Strecke mit 6x angefangen durch den Funpark ab an der Bobbahn lang in den Biker X ist echt mega genial. Nach 2 Tagen bin ich fix und alle aber das wars echt wert. Absolut empfehlenswert und noch bis 01. November für jeden zu genießen.




Und wie wars Wetter??????


----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie wars Wetter??????



Saugeil, Sonntag war es ziemlich bewölkt, die Strecke war klatschnass also mal wieder eine richtige Dreckschlacht, aber lustig. Nachmittags war die Strecke dann etwas trockener, aber damit es uns nicht langweilig wird, hat Petrus uns die Strecke mit einem kurzen heftigen Guss noch mal interessanter gestaltet. Gestern war es den ganzen Tag trocken, etwas windig, aber zwischendrin sogar Sonnenschein. Alles in allem IDEALES BIKEWETTER


----------



## Pfalzyeti (4. Oktober 2005)

Hast Du meine Karte abgegeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du meine Karte abgegeben?



Habe wieder eine draufladen lassen und jetzt habe ich Eumel wieder eine mit 3 Restpunkten


----------



## Pfalzyeti (4. Oktober 2005)

Mit anderen Worten, Du wirst Winterberg in diesem Jahr nochmal mit Deiner Anwesenheit beehren?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Mit anderen Worten, Du wirst Winterberg in diesem Jahr nochmal mit Deiner Anwesenheit beehren?



Soweit das Wetter noch mitspielt mit Sicherheit   Allerdings haben wir auch eine gute und günstige Pension entdeckt. Nicht weit vom Bikepark entfernt. Zelten ist jetzt wohl passé, aber mit Zimmer durchaus noch ins Auge zu fassen


----------



## Speedbullit (4. Oktober 2005)

stimme hecki voll zu, wenn das wetter mitspielt wäre ende okt nochmal angesagt.


----------



## KrossChris (4. Oktober 2005)

hecki, hör mal auf über winterberg zu berichten. ich sitz hier am arsch der welt in cape town, mein bike 13000km weg von mir ganz allein im keller. die sehnsucht nach ihm wird nicht weniger wenn du dauernd von winterberg erzählst. vermisse es doch so sehr. aber schön dass ihr nen geiles weekend hattet


----------



## Pfalzyeti (4. Oktober 2005)

Dann wäre ich bestimmt auch mal dabei!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hecki, hör mal auf über winterberg zu berichten. ich sitz hier am arsch der welt in cape town, mein bike 13000km weg von mir ganz allein im keller. die sehnsucht nach ihm wird nicht weniger wenn du dauernd von winterberg erzählst. vermisse es doch so sehr. aber schön dass ihr nen geiles weekend hattet




Na super, Du hockst bei sommerlichen Temperaturen am Meer und erzählst mir dauernd vom surfen etc. Mensch, man kann nicht alles haben   
Aber weißt Du was ich werde dir keine Geschichte von genialen Biketouren vorenthalten damit du so richtig leidest   kannst Dich dann rächen wenn du wieder da bist


----------



## Speedbullit (4. Oktober 2005)

hi, kriss hab ich dir schon erzählt dass winterberg rockt. im funride gibt es so viele lines, dass man gar nicht weiß was man fahren soll.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. Oktober 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> hi, kriss hab ich dir schon erzählt dass winterberg rockt. im funride gibt es so viele lines, dass man gar nicht weiß was man fahren soll.




Du hast ganz vergessen den Funpark näher zu beschreiben   
Abgesehen von den tollen Wallride Möglichkeiten   
Hey Chris, da verpasst Du echt was, aber wenn Du nächstes Jahr wieder hier bis musst Du nur noch ca. 10 Wochen warten und dann macht des Bikers Vergnügungspark vom feinsten wieder auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrossChris (4. Oktober 2005)

also ihr zwei wollt es wohl nicht anders!
wetter in cape town: nähern uns den 30°C und die sonne lacht den ganzen tag. da heisst es den ganzen tag in boardshorts rumrennen, am strand liegen, sich die sonne aufs hirn brezeln lassen. und sascha, von den wellen will ich gar nicht anfangen. superfett!!! wenns so weitergeht werde ich wohl noch ein paar bilder hier reinstellen müssen und ihr werdet vor neid erblassen


----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> also ihr zwei wollt es wohl nicht anders!
> wetter in cape town: nähern uns den 30°C und die sonne lacht den ganzen tag. da heisst es den ganzen tag in boardshorts rumrennen, am strand liegen, sich die sonne aufs hirn brezeln lassen. und sascha, von den wellen will ich gar nicht anfangen. superfett!!! wenns so weitergeht werde ich wohl noch ein paar bilder hier reinstellen müssen und ihr werdet vor neid erblassen


lass dir die sonne net zu sehr auf´s hirn bretzeln...erste auswirkungen kann man schon lesen   ausserdem gibbet nur hautkrebs davon   
schönen gruss aus dänemark


----------



## Levty (4. Oktober 2005)

der lungenkrebs ist ein seh interessanter meeresbewohner


----------



## KrossChris (4. Oktober 2005)

hey strandi!
hab ich wieder rechtschreibfehler drin? oder welche auswirkungen meinst du? 
ahso, du meinst die, dass ich jetzt noch besser aussehe, wenn mein muskulöser körper auch noch gebräunt ist. ich bin hautkrebsresistent mein lieber.
also mal nicht eifersüchtig werden.


----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hey strandi!
> hab ich wieder rechtschreibfehler drin? oder welche auswirkungen meinst du?
> ahso, du meinst die, dass ich jetzt noch besser aussehe, wenn mein muskulöser körper auch noch gebräunt ist. ich bin hautkrebsresistent mein lieber.
> also mal nicht eifersüchtig werden.


ne ich meinte damit das du ständig wirres zeugs im icq erzählst   
aber vielleicht liegt das auch noch an deinem surfunfall   
allerdings finde ich meine vornehme blässe auch sehr erotisch


----------



## KrossChris (4. Oktober 2005)

was denn für wirres zeugs, haben heute doch fast nix geschrieben im icq. ja aber ich muss gestehn, bierfass und blässe hat echt was geiles. uiuiui, mir wird echt heiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2005)

jawoll   die fotografen sind aus dem koma nach der afterrace party erwacht...erste bilder online...weitere werden folgen   
zur einstimmung...der strandinator wartet auf den start:


----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> was denn für wirres zeugs, haben heute doch fast nix geschrieben im icq. ja aber ich muss gestehn, bierfass und blässe hat echt was geiles. uiuiui, mir wird echt heiss


  das mein ich mit sonne auffem kopf und so...haben heute noch GAR NIX geschrieben im icq


----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das mein ich mit sonne auffem kopf und so...haben heute noch GAR NIX geschrieben im icq




Nana, Strandi, bist Du eifersüchtig


----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nana, Strandi, bist Du eifersüchtig


  wieso? wie kommste da jetzt drauf   nur weil ich mich über kriss n büschen lustig mache


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings finde ich meine vornehme blässe auch sehr erotisch


Yeah! Ich auch!!   

Ich glaube das Bild werde ich gleich mal auf meiner Homepage verewigen. Besser ist das... 
Macht ja was her wenn ich von einem Spezel aus Kobenhagen erzähle der zwoter bei nem DH Rennen nahe dem Polarkreis wurde...


----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2005)

@Nico dann nimm dieses bild auch nochmal mit...mein hocherotisches hinterteil


----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2005)

mein homie bjarke über dem roadgap


----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2005)

bjarke mag übrigens no-footer   








das war bei einem fr-event in schweden...er wurde danach immer der "gestörte däne" genannt von den svenskern


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Oktober 2005)

Guckst du hier: http://www.pfaelzer-biker.de/index.php?page=news

Jetzt konnte ich endlich auch mal die neue Funktion die ich programmiert habe nutzen. Die Bilder werden in den Arbeitsspeicher des Webservers geladen, auf den Bildtyp überprüft und, sollten sie breiter als 150px sein, verkleinert. Falls das Bild nicht mehr verfügbar sein sollte, da der Ursprungswebserver offline geht, wird ein entsprechendes Ersatzbild mit einer Meldung angezeigt.
Nur mal so als kleine Zwischeninfo... 
Strandi,... da kannste aber mal nen Kommentar zu abgeben, oder?


----------



## Speedbullit (4. Oktober 2005)

sympathischer kollege. das rennen muss ja recht spassig gewesen zu sein, wenn auch das video sich auf die ersten zwei kurven und den sprung ins flat beschränkt.   für den zweiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (4. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du hier: http://www.pfaelzer-biker.de/index.php?page=news
> 
> Jetzt konnte ich endlich auch mal die neue Funktion die ich programmiert habe nutzen. Die Bilder werden in den Arbeitsspeicher des Webservers geladen, auf den Bildtyp überprüft und, sollten sie breiter als 150px sein, verkleinert. Falls das Bild nicht mehr verfügbar sein sollte, da der Ursprungswebserver offline geht, wird ein entsprechendes Ersatzbild mit einer Meldung angezeigt.
> Nur mal so als kleine Zwischeninfo...
> Strandi,... da kannste aber mal nen Kommentar zu abgeben, oder?



jetzt noch auf der hauptseite die komischen blätter im hintergrund weg und es sieht richtig gut soulig aus.


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Oktober 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt noch auf der hauptseite die komischen blätter im hintergrund weg und es sieht richtig gut soulig aus.


Jap,.. die sind schon so alt wie die Homepage selbst. Mir ist bis jetzt aber noch nix passendes als Ersatz eingefallen. Ohne diesen Lückenfüller im Hintergrund sind die recht schmale Seite eben recht verloren im Browser aus.
Wenn jemand nen Vorschlag hat nur zu...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (4. Oktober 2005)

Hey Gesicht auf den Boden warst am WE im Zapatto???


----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2005)

der strandinator bei der siegerehrung (mit schwarzem cap)


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Oktober 2005)

Hui!
Da reibt sich aber schon einer schöööööön die Hände....


----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2005)

unknown rider mit vollgas





nochmal homie bjarke (die gabel is einfach krank   )





@speedbullit na komm, in dem video is die ganze strecke zu sehen...allerdings meistens das roadgap und die ersten beiden anlieger   aber auch diese sympathische treppe (plomben-killer) is reichlich vertreten


----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hui!
> Da reibt sich aber schon einer schöööööön die Hände....


wurd ja auch reichlich beschenkt   
weiter gehts   












und das foto is mal reichlich schlecht getroffen


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Oktober 2005)

Hui!
Da habt ihr aber rumgespritzt...


----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2005)

wer bock hat kann sich ja mal alle pics reinziehen
http://mtb.dk/gallery/albun98


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (5. Oktober 2005)

*HaPpY BiRtHdAy OnKeL BuRnZ!!!!!*
          ​


----------



## THBiker (5. Oktober 2005)

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch Mr. Burnz


----------



## KrossChris (5. Oktober 2005)

dann auch mal von mir aus dem sonnigen cape town grüsse in die heimat. alles gute zum geburtstag mr. burnz.


----------



## han (5. Oktober 2005)

auch von mir alles gute.






**hab kein anderes Foto gefunden von eurem Saarländischen Adventskranz


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. Oktober 2005)

Von mir auch HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Gesicht auf den Boden warst am WE im Zapatto???



nope..es sei denn ich habe in geistiger umnachtung meinen cousin in der schweiz besucht, seine perücke ausgeliehen und bin dann dort gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> nope..es sei denn ich habe in geistiger umnachtung meinen cousin in der schweiz besucht, seine perücke ausgeliehen und bin dann dort gewesen



Sehr erotisch


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Oktober 2005)

yup..deswegen lass ich die perücke meistens auch da, wo sie ist...das ist einfach nix für mich, wenn mir die menschenmassen und vor allem die ganzen frauen hinterherrennen und mit wäsche werfen, wie bei nem pop(p)-star


----------



## Pfalzyeti (5. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> nope..es sei denn ich habe in geistiger umnachtung meinen cousin in der schweiz besucht, seine perücke ausgeliehen und bin dann dort gewesen



Es soll Leute geben, die wissen ab einem gewissen Promille-Pegel nicht mehr was sie machen. Hast vielleicht schon mittags gesoffen und bist in die Schweiz, die Perücke holen um abend zur Award-Party zu kommen


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Oktober 2005)

wenn ich trinken würde, würde ich das auch bestimmt nich ausschliessen....aber ich ziehe es vor, blödsinn bei vollem bewusstsein zu fabrizieren


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Oktober 2005)

Ich möchte am Freitag noch Wildbad fahren. Hat jemand Interesse mit zu kommen? Spritkosten belaufen sich auf circa 20 Euronen.
Fall Interesse besteht bitte per PM melden!
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Pfalzyeti (5. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich trinken würde, würde ich das auch bestimmt nich ausschliessen....aber ich ziehe es vor, blödsinn bei vollem bewusstsein zu fabrizieren



ich nicht! Weiß ich wenigstens am nächsten Tag nicht mehr was ich alles gedreht hab. Und das ist auch manchmal besser so!


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Oktober 2005)

ach was...*sfg* wenn du sowas richtig machst, dann ist es den *anderen * peinlich und niemand wird dich darauf ansprechen


----------



## strandi (5. Oktober 2005)

der alte link zu dem video funzt leider nimmer...aber hier gibbet gleich n neuen   
http://ftp.student.dtu.dk/~s032073/cykel/dhcup2005.wmv


----------



## Seppl2 (6. Oktober 2005)

Nanu, wasn heut los?

Kaum ist draussen trocken sitzen wohl alle auf´m Bike.
Oder liegt es an der Abwesenheit der Damen??? 
Dirk


----------



## strandi (6. Oktober 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Nanu, wasn heut los?
> 
> Kaum ist draussen trocken sitzen wohl alle auf´m Bike.
> Oder liegt es an der Abwesenheit der Damen???
> Dirk


bei mir liegts an der abwesenheit der damen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir liegts an der abwesenheit der damen




Och was ist denn hier los. Armer Strandi, so schau, da ist wieder eine


----------



## THBiker (6. Oktober 2005)

bestes Wetter zum Biken    ...werd ich auch gleich mal tun


cya


----------



## strandi (6. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Och was ist denn hier los. Armer Strandi, so schau, da ist wieder eine


nicht nur eine sondern DIE eine


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Oktober 2005)

na..das will ich doch mal hoffen daß es eine DIE is und kein der *gg* obwohl...manchmal...ich weiß net....


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> na..das will ich doch mal hoffen daß es eine DIE is und kein der *gg* obwohl...manchmal...ich weiß net....


Ich weiß ganz genau was du meinst!


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Oktober 2005)

also spätestens jetzt ist es zeit für ein verschwörerisches grinsen *verschwörerischgrins*


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> also spätestens jetzt ist es zeit für ein verschwörerisches grinsen *verschwörerischgrins*



Welch' Verschwörung ist hier im Gange? Ich hoffe das meine Vermutung mich täuscht


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Oktober 2005)

klar täuscht dich die....


----------



## bikeburnz (6. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die Glückwünsche....  
werd morgen einen (oder mehrere) auf euch alle trinken!

ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (6. Oktober 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Glückwünsche....
> werd morgen einen (oder mehrere) auf euch alle trinken!
> 
> ride on!




wo sollen wir alle hinkommen??


----------



## bikeburnz (6. Oktober 2005)

hehe...
Saarland is abgesperrt..die Grenzkontrollen für Pfälzer sind echt straff


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Oktober 2005)

du hast das mit den grenzen falsch verstanden.... die grenzen hinein sind immer auf...es wird nur auf pfälzer seite geprüft, ob da jeman mit recht in die pfalz kommt oder ein saarlänner versucht uns zu unterwandern


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> du hast das mit den grenzen falsch verstanden.... die grenzen hinein sind immer auf...es wird nur auf pfälzer seite geprüft, ob da jeman mit recht in die pfalz kommt oder ein saarlänner versucht uns zu unterwandern


Jap,.. erinnert mich irgendwie hier ran:


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wo sollen wir alle hinkommen??


Nö,.. burnz kommt doch schon zu uns:


----------



## plastikengel (6. Oktober 2005)

schließt die grenzen wieder, insbesondere die zum saarland !!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (6. Oktober 2005)

es plastik-dingens hat sich ins internet verirrt *gg* was ein glück, daß du in der pfalz wohnst...   (für dich...)


----------



## THBiker (6. Oktober 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> schließt die grenzen wieder, insbesondere die zum saarland !!!!!!!!





gummigedöhns ist auch noch am leben


----------



## strandi (6. Oktober 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> schließt die grenzen wieder, insbesondere die zum saarland !!!!!!!!


und die nach dänemark...nächsten sommer kommen sonst wieder so viele deutsche hier her...


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Oktober 2005)

hmm..mir kommt da ne fabelhafte idee...wir könnten die ganzen saarländer nach dk verfrachten...dann simmer se los *gg*


----------



## strandi (6. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..mir kommt da ne fabelhafte idee...wir könnten die ganzen saarländer nach dk verfrachten...dann simmer se los *gg*


abgelehnt   probiers mal mit polen oder so


----------



## plastikengel (6. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> es plastik-dingens hat sich ins internet verirrt *gg* was ein glück, daß du in der pfalz wohnst...   (für dich...)



und ich bin auch noch stolz drauf!!!!!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Oktober 2005)

nee..das is auch blöde...dann klauen die, die saarländer noch am schluß und verticken die uns wieder


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Oktober 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> und ich bin auch noch stolz drauf!!!!!!!




worauf? glück zu haben? *sfg*


----------



## THBiker (6. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> abgelehnt   probiers mal mit polen oder so




wie wär´s mit Afghanistan.....da kommen´se auch so schnell net wieder


----------



## plastikengel (6. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..mir kommt da ne fabelhafte idee...wir könnten die ganzen saarländer nach dk verfrachten...dann simmer se los *gg*



sowas wünscht man seinem ärgsten feind nicht. da muss ne andere lösung her!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (6. Oktober 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> sowas wünscht man seinem ärgsten feind nicht. da muss ne andere lösung her!!!



rumänien?


----------



## plastikengel (6. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> worauf? glück zu haben? *sfg*



neeee, inner pfalz zu wohnen. in der wunderschönen pfalz!!!


----------



## THBiker (6. Oktober 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> neeee, inner pfalz zu wohnen. in der wunderschönen pfalz!!!




stehst du auf solche qualen`??? alles voller Saarländer hier i.d. Pfalz...........neeeeeeeeeeeeneeeeeeeeeeeee....laß die mal weg


----------



## bikeburnz (6. Oktober 2005)

gemeine Konversation auf Kosten der "unabhängigeren" Saarländer


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wie wär´s mit Afghanistan.....da kommen´se auch so schnell net wieder


Das ist ne gute Idee,... dann hat die Bundeswehr da auch endlich mal was verloren...


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Oktober 2005)

aber echt...*gg* für die saarländer gibts doch so ein 'lager'....das is riesig groß und bietet denen ein lebensgefühl und -gebiet wie in natura.....es heißt 'saarland'


----------



## bikeburnz (6. Oktober 2005)

naja ich mag die pfälzer aber trotzdem....


----------



## strandi (6. Oktober 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> sowas wünscht man seinem ärgsten feind nicht. da muss ne andere lösung her!!!


aber ehrlich...habt doch mal mitleid mit mir


----------



## THBiker (6. Oktober 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich mag die pfälzer aber trotzdem....




kann ich verstehen...wer mag uns nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (7. Oktober 2005)

OK, jetzt muss sich mal ein Pfälzer outen:

Ich mag die Saarländer - schon wegen dem extrem lustigen Dialekt, daran ist Heinz Becker schuld...und der Burnz  

Bis bald...


----------



## KrossChris (7. Oktober 2005)

moin, ich sag nur pälzer in die palz, saarländer in die saar  .
awas, lustich sind se doch und so lange se nur auf besuch kommen isses doch ok


----------



## strandi (7. Oktober 2005)

als ich meinen damaligen chef kennenlernte (kommt aus saarbrücken) dachte ich auch man sollte das saarland mit benzin übergiessen und anzünden...aber der burnz hat mich eines besseren belehrt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> als ich meinen damaligen chef kennenlernte (kommt aus saarbrücken) dachte ich auch man sollte das saarland mit benzin übergiessen und anzünden...aber der burnz hat mich eines besseren belehrt




Ho ho ho, Strandi   Du hast ja echte Terroristen Gedanken, hätte ich Dir gar nicht zugetraut. Ich bin geschockt


----------



## strandi (7. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ho ho ho, Strandi   Du hast ja echte Terroristen Gedanken, hätte ich Dir gar nicht zugetraut. Ich bin geschockt


ich habs dir ja neulich schon gesagt: weiche schale, harter kern


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs dir ja neulich schon gesagt: weiche schale, harter kern




Stimmt, bei mir ist es ja gerade andersrum, aber ich erinnere mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (7. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, bei mir ist es ja gerade andersrum, aber ich erinnere mich


hätte mich auch schwer getroffen wenn du dich net mehr erinnert hättest   
noch 4 stunden...dann gehts ab zum flughafen


----------



## Seppl2 (7. Oktober 2005)

In Südamerika heißt das Brandrohdung zur Erschließung neuer landwirtschaftlich genutzter Flächen.


@Strandi: wieder mit der Bank fliegen, was???


----------



## strandi (7. Oktober 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> In Südamerika heißt das Brandrohdung zur Erschließung neuer landwirtschaftlich genutzter Flächen.
> 
> 
> @Strandi: wieder mit der Bank fliegen, was???



nene   heute flieg ich mit nem richtigen flugzeug   und leider auch auf eigene rechnung


----------



## THBiker (7. Oktober 2005)

Dann mal guten Flug Strandi


der TH muss am Montag wieder arbeiten    ........... wie geht das???  ....seit 25.5. das 1. mal wieder...uiuiui


Muss glaub´sch noch Caipi Abend heut machen.....


----------



## Pfalzyeti (7. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> nene   heute flieg ich mit nem richtigen flugzeug   und leider auch auf eigene rechnung



Kommst in die Heimat


----------



## THBiker (7. Oktober 2005)

hey yeti was treibst???

werd gleich mal richtung Edgehead pilgern...das shcöne Wetter nutzen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (7. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hey yeti was treibst???



Bin grade von der FH heimgekommen! Bin irgendwie voll im A... :kotz: 

Heut abend werd ich dann dem Yeti eine 888 einverleiben!!


----------



## face-to-ground (8. Oktober 2005)

wasn los hier? *AUFWACHEN*ihr luschen


----------



## Elmex (8. Oktober 2005)

Moin!


----------



## THBiker (8. Oktober 2005)

Moin Jungs und Mädels

alles fit??

Zahnreiniger....gehst du heut noch biken?? Wollt nachher ne kleine Runde drehen...so um 2 halb 3

kommst mit??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (8. Oktober 2005)

Das neue Kona ist erst am Di oder Mi fertig sonst wäre ich JETZT gerade unterwegs.
Urlaub und gutes Wetter aber kein Bike gibt es schlimmeres?


----------



## THBiker (8. Oktober 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Urlaub und gutes Wetter aber kein Bike gibt es schlimmeres?



Ellbogen gebrochen...oder ähnliches ;-)


----------



## Elmex (8. Oktober 2005)

Hatte doch gerade den Kreuzbandriss, da gehts einfach nicht das biken.
Wenn du aber zu hause bist und könntest ist das schon blöd.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (8. Oktober 2005)

Liege mit einem Souvenir aus Winterberg auf der Nase, diesmal habe ich mir nur eine fette Erkältung mitgebracht. So ein Mist, war so schönes Wetter heute, grrrrr.
Naja, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.
Frohes Wochenende


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Liege mit einem Souvenir aus Winterberg auf der Nase, diesmal habe ich mir nur eine fette Erkältung mitgebracht. So ein Mist, war so schönes Wetter heute, grrrrr.
> Naja, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.
> Frohes Wochenende


Ich hab mir gestern in Wildbad einen übelsten Muskelkater eingefangen. Merke heute wirklich jeden Muskel und schon das Aufstehen heute Morgen war eine Qual.
Ach und eine Bremsscheibe habe ich kaputt gemacht. Wird ein teurer Spass. Rohloff will da grade mal schlappe 69 EUR VK für...


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Oktober 2005)

hmpf..das strauchgemüse is mal bei temperaturen unter 30 grad draussen und schon wird geschwächelt...

wie bekommt man so nen muskelkater? ich bin mit kajaker gefahren (auch wenn er die tour für 'weicheier' umgebaut hat - es war trotzdem nich ohne) und hatte nich so nen muskelkater
hab in den drei wochen urlaub knapp 700km mit dem rad abgespult..und nur nach der basf-tour und der fahrt mit dem kajaker bisschen spannen in den beinen, was ich mit ein paar mal stretchen gelöst hab....


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab halt von 10:00 bis 17:30 aufem Radel gesessen und Wildbad ist für mich anstrengender als Berg hoch zu fahren...


----------



## rockmachine 66 (9. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmpf..das strauchgemüse is mal bei temperaturen unter 30 grad draussen und schon wird geschwächelt...
> 
> wie bekommt man so nen muskelkater? ich bin mit kajaker gefahren (auch wenn er die tour für 'weicheier' umgebaut hat - es war trotzdem nich ohne) und hatte nich so nen muskelkater
> hab in den drei wochen urlaub knapp 700km mit dem rad abgespult..und nur nach der basf-tour und der fahrt mit dem kajaker bisschen spannen in den beinen, was ich mit ein paar mal stretchen gelöst hab....



    
du solltest mal nen Tag im Bikepark verbringen,wenn du da nach sagen wir mal so 7,8,9Abfahrten am nächsten tag nichts spürst hab ich respekt


----------



## proclimber (9. Oktober 2005)

alles eine Sache der Kondition  . Wenn ich einen Tag in Todtnau verbringe tut mir am nächsten Tag eigentlich garnix weh....auch wenn ich den ganzen Tag runterschredder... in Wildbad siehts auch net anders aus. kann mich net erinnern, dass ich vom fahren irgendwelche schmerzen hatte. Zu beginn , als die Parks geöffnet hatten schon, aber das is schon Monate her... die machen ja bald schon wieder zu... bis dato sollte man schon durchtrainirt sein um nichts mehr davon zu merken...ansonsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (9. Oktober 2005)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> alles eine Sache der Kondition  . Wenn ich einen Tag in Todtnau verbringe tut mir am nächsten Tag eigentlich garnix weh....auch wenn ich den ganzen Tag runterschredder... in Wildbad siehts auch net anders aus. kann mich net erinnern, dass ich vom fahren irgendwelche schmerzen hatte. Zu beginn , als die Parks geöffnet hatten schon, aber das is schon Monate her... die machen ja bald schon wieder zu... bis dato sollte man schon durchtrainirt sein um nichts mehr davon zu merken...ansonsten


Jap,... werde wohl mehr und härter trainieren müssen...


----------



## THBiker (10. Oktober 2005)

Hey Leutz

dann wünsch ich euch mal´n guten Start in die Woche............hoffe ihr habt´s WE alle ohne Verletzungen überstanden    


widdaa schaffeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## KrossChris (10. Oktober 2005)

moin leute!
hoffe ihr hattet alle nen geiles bike wochenende. hier in ct wirds echt sommer, gestern war es fast 30°C. naja, wie immer fehlt mir mein bike, aber surfen bei den fetten wellen war echt ne entschädigung dafür, dass mein schätzchen in deutschland bleiben musste. das einzig doofe war, das sie gestern unser auto aufgebrochen haben und alles geklaut haben. klamotten, handy, und bissl geld. wenigstens war die karre noch da. also, frohes schaffen


----------



## Speedbullit (10. Oktober 2005)

morsche, hab am weekend mal worms getestet und kann es jedem nur wärmstens ans herz legen.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. Oktober 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> morsche, hab am weekend mal worms getestet und kann es jedem nur wärmstens ans herz legen.




Jepp, war echt gut. Haben sich wirklich Mühe gegeben und sehr freundliche Truppe der Locals. Für jeden was dabei.


----------



## Benski (10. Oktober 2005)

Jo Worms Rockt halt echt, Wochenende war wieder cool. Aber fast jedesmal schafft es einer Teile zu schrotten (Gabeln, Rahmen, Kurbeln). Naja so wirds nie langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (10. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, war echt gut. Haben sich wirklich Mühe gegeben und sehr freundliche Truppe der Locals. Für jeden was dabei.




da scheint sich ja wirklich was getan zu haben! tja das hätte mal vor 2 Jahren der Fall sein müssen....da konnteste mit dem ganzen Haufen nix anfangen  ....aber schön zu hören, dass´s jetzt so toll ist....dann muss ich doch vielleicht auch mal wieder hin


----------



## face-to-ground (11. Oktober 2005)

soo..kaum bin ich mal ein paar tage net da, schon verödet der fred hier und versinkt in den tiefen des forums..also echt leute schämt euch was!!   

wie ich auf der startseite gesehen habe, eifern mir wohl mittlerweile viele leute nach, aber: *es kann nur einen geben*  immerhin sieht das schick aus, so mit dem gesicht im schlamm   

soo..nu werd ich mich wieder der arbeit widmen und ner schönen heißen leckern tasse schwarzen kaffees, junge - der is nämlich echt lecker...wenn er schwarz is..so ein kaffee und heiß dazu (^^ nico...da hast was angestellt)


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> soo..nu werd ich mich wieder der arbeit widmen und ner schönen heißen leckern tasse schwarzen kaffees, junge - der is nämlich echt lecker...wenn er schwarz is..so ein kaffee und heiß dazu (^^ nico...da hast was angestellt)


Ja aber wenn du da Milch rein machst ist der doch nicht mehr schwarz Alde...


----------



## face-to-ground (11. Oktober 2005)

ich sag ja daß er schwarz sein muss, junge...und dann isser auch heiß und legga!!   

ok..wenn das bisher net der fall war, werde ich wohl spätestens jetzt für endgültig verrückt gewertet...aber das soll mir egal sein...solange der kaffee heiß ist...wenn er schwarz is isser nämlich echt lecker...


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Oktober 2005)

Kennste die?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (11. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Kennste die?




Meldung vom Bazillen Mutterschiff:
Das ist ein Teil meiner Crew, wer sie sieht bitte Meldung an mich.
Seit einer Woche versuche ich im Alleingang gegen die bösen Grippe Viren anzukommen und die 2 machen sich einen Lenz. Frechheit


----------



## Pfalzyeti (11. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Meldung vom Bazillen Mutterschiff:
> Das ist ein Teil meiner Crew, wer sie sieht bitte Meldung an mich.
> Seit einer Woche versuche ich im Alleingang gegen die bösen Grippe Viren anzukommen und die 2 machen sich einen Lenz. Frechheit



Hab sie letzte Woche in einem Taschentuch gesehen!   Haben dort gegen intergalaktischen Schleim gekämpft


----------



## Hecklerin23 (11. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hab sie letzte Woche in einem Taschentuch gesehen!   Haben dort gegen intergalaktischen Schleim gekämpft




Na super, haben die dort mehr Gehalt und bessere Arbeitsbedingungen als bei mir   
Deserteure ich bin empört, naja dann werde ich mich weiter auf den Alleinkampf einstellen und hoffe die beiden werden im bösartigen Schleim und Ektoplasma ersticken


----------



## Pfalzyeti (11. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Na super, haben die dort mehr Gehalt und bessere Arbeitsbedingungen als bei mir
> Deserteure ich bin empört, naja dann werde ich mich weiter auf den Alleinkampf einstellen und hoffe die beiden werden im bösartigen Schleim und Ektoplasma ersticken



Naja, vielleicht waren sie es ja doch nicht! Konnte sie nicht genau erkennen, da sie ihren grünen Kampfanzug anhatten


----------



## face-to-ground (11. Oktober 2005)

hehe..jeder wie ers verdient...*gg* gell hecki?  

naja..wünsch dir trotzdem gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (11. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag ja daß er schwarz sein muss, junge...und dann isser auch heiß und legga!!
> 
> ok..wenn das bisher net der fall war, werde ich wohl spätestens jetzt für endgültig verrückt gewertet...aber das soll mir egal sein...solange der kaffee heiß ist...wenn er schwarz is isser nämlich echt lecker...




Wie?? Wenn der Strandi schwarz iss, iss er heiß!!??!        na dann   

Hey Hecki, du nimmst auch alles mit was nix kostet, hm   ....wünsch dir gute Besserung....


----------



## mtomac204de (11. Oktober 2005)

jo gute besserung aus WO


----------



## Hecklerin23 (11. Oktober 2005)

@Gesicht runter
Da ich von Grund auf Böse bin   habe ich das was ich verdiene *gg* Trotzdem Merci

@TH_Biker
Was heißt hier nix kostet, habe die letzte Woche 25 Euro in Grippemittel gesteckt, das war meine neue Sattelstütze und wenn das nicht bald aufhört dann fließt das Geld für den neuen Sattel auch noch ins Taschentuch   
Dankeschön

@mtomac
Hey, merci vielmals. Werde mich bessern


----------



## THBiker (11. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @TH_Biker
> Was heißt hier nix kostet, habe die letzte Woche 25 Euro in Grippemittel gesteckt, das war meine neue Sattelstütze und wenn das nicht bald aufhört dann fließt das Geld für den neuen Sattel auch noch ins Taschentuch
> Dankeschön




Heckie, das sind doch nur die Folgekosten...die Grippe mußtest du ja wohl nicht bezahlen   ....demnach bin ich dieses Jahr schon komplettes Rad´l losgeworden....naja´n guten Rahmen zumindest oder´n Dirtbike oder sowas.....  ...und noch kein Ende in sicht


BYe bye...ich geh schlafen...da fall ich wenigstens nicht hin


----------



## face-to-ground (11. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Gesicht runter
> Da ich von Grund auf Böse bin   habe ich das was ich verdiene *gg* Trotzdem Merci



kann gar net sein...weil: Schlechten leuten gehts immer gut!!! siehe meinereiner


----------



## KrossChris (12. Oktober 2005)

moin leute! gestern war ja nicht allzuviel hier los. liegt wohl daran dass ihr alle von schrecklichen killerviren befallen seid. 
hoffe es geht dir besser hecki. heute ist es wieder kalt in ct, aber die sonne lacht trotzdem und die wellen werden hoch. dass entschädigt dafür, dass mein bike zuhause bleiben musste.
frohes schaffen leute


----------



## Trtschka (12. Oktober 2005)

Hier gehör ich hin!    

MfG

Trtschka


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Oktober 2005)

Trtschka schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gehör ich hin!
> 
> MfG
> 
> Trtschka




Nanana, so forsch. Stell Dich erst mal vor


----------



## KrossChris (12. Oktober 2005)

genau hecki!
geht doch nicht hier einfach so reinzuplatzen ohne sich vorzustellen.
ordnung muss sein. aber trotzdem herzlich willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> genau hecki!
> geht doch nicht hier einfach so reinzuplatzen ohne sich vorzustellen.
> ordnung muss sein. aber trotzdem herzlich willkommen




Upps, habe ich den jetzt wieder mal vergrault *lol*


----------



## KrossChris (12. Oktober 2005)

scheinbar schon, is eh mal wieder net viel los hier. aber wenn du deine krallen ausfährst hätte ich auch angst   und würde mich verziehen.
jetzt sind wir zwei wohl wieder allein. naja, kann ja auch ganz nett sein


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Upps, habe ich den jetzt wieder mal vergrault *lol*


Standart, oder? 
Ich werde jetzt mal meine 60km aufem Radel abspulen. Sonst wird das mit dem Flammkuchen ne 1A Quälerrei. Ihr seit übrigens auch eingeladen mit zu kommen. Den Flammkuchen müsst ihr aber selber blechen, bin ja nicht die Wohlfahrt...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Standart, oder?
> Ich werde jetzt mal meine 60km aufem Radel abspulen. Sonst wird das mit dem Flammkuchen ne 1A Quälerrei. Ihr seit übrigens auch eingeladen mit zu kommen. Den Flammkuchen müsst ihr aber selber blechen, bin ja nicht die Wohlfahrt...




Sorry, kann mich nicht beherrschen   
Wasn für ein Flammkuchen?


----------



## Kelme (12. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wasn für ein Flammkuchen?


Die Frage ist eine typische Folgeerscheinung singulären Fred-Lesens  .


K.


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Oktober 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist eine typische Folgeerscheinung singulären Fred-Lesens  .


Hehe,... genau! 
Mensch Hecki, gehst du mit geschlossenen Augen durchs Leben? Musst auch mal über den Tellerrad gucken:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=189110


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Oktober 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist eine typische Folgeerscheinung singulären Fred-Lesens  .
> 
> 
> K.




Mea culpa. Bin ja wirklich Multitasking fähig, aber der Thread mit Eurer Flammkuchen Tour ist ja wirklich noch nicht so alt und mir bisher entgangen.
Habt ein Nachsehen mit mir.


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ein Nachsehen mit mir.


Aber natürlich... Wer in seinem Avatar so schöne Augen hat kann man nichts übel nehmen...


----------



## KrossChris (12. Oktober 2005)

flammkuchen? schmeckt ganz gut, aber ich würde dem doch ein baguette im toulonais vorziehen. kommt jemand mit?


----------



## KrossChris (12. Oktober 2005)

hey niko, jetzt aber mal langsam, du stehst doch auf strandi und jetzt gräbste hier die hecki an. entscheide dich mal, aber zweigleisig fahren gefällt sowol der hecki wohl nicht als auch dem strandi


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hey niko, jetzt aber mal langsam, du stehst doch auf strandi und jetzt gräbste hier die hecki an. entscheide dich mal, aber zweigleisig fahren gefällt sowol der hecki wohl nicht als auch dem strandi


Wollte nur nett sein...  Außerdem kann für mich eine Frau zu "reif" sein, im Gegensatz zu Strandi,...


----------



## KrossChris (12. Oktober 2005)

ja, hecki ist hier doch nie nett, deswegen braucht sie auch keine nettigkeit


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nur nett sein...  Außerdem kann für mich eine Frau zu "reif" sein, im Gegensatz zu Strandi,...




Naaaaa toll, was soll das denn jetzt heißen


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Naaaaa toll, was soll das denn jetzt heißen


Ich bin Baujahr 84. Schaue mal auf dein Typenschild,... dann wirst du verstehen... 
Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt nicht eventuelles Interesse auf deiner Seite jäh zerschlagen...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Baujahr 84. Schaue mal auf dein Typenschild,... dann wirst du verstehen...
> Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt nicht eventuelles Interesse auf deiner Seite jäh zerschlagen...




  
Ist ja gut, ich wollte eigentlich auch nicht mit Dir persönlich Kaffee trinken. Aber wie war das von wegen Flammkuchen Tour? Da warst Du aber echt mutig oder dachtet ihr wenn ich mitkomme geht das als Familientreffen durch und die Mutti mit ihren Kindern kriegt einen Flammkuchen Rabatt


----------



## KrossChris (12. Oktober 2005)

hey hecki, net ernst nehmen, war ja nur spass, manchmal kannste auch net sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hey hecki, net ernst nehmen, war ja nur spass, manchmal kannste auch net sein




Pah, das kann ich doch nicht ernst nehmen. Ja und wenn ich mich anstrenge bin ich auch ganz nett, aber nicht zu jedem


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja gut, ich wollte eigentlich auch nicht mit Dir persönlich Kaffee trinken. Aber wie war das von wegen Flammkuchen Tour? Da warst Du aber echt mutig oder dachtet ihr wenn ich mitkomme geht das als Familientreffen durch und die Mutti mit ihren Kindern kriegt einen Flammkuchen Rabatt


Also irgendwie sprichst du gerade in Rätzeln. 
Die Einladung war ja nicht auf dich beschränkt. Aber so ein Familienrabatt wäre echt klasse. Es findet sich dann sicherlich auch ein "Leihvater".


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also irgendwie sprichst du gerade in Rätzeln.
> Die Einladung war ja nicht auf dich beschränkt. Aber so ein Familienrabatt wäre echt klasse. Es findet sich dann sicherlich auch ein "Leihvater".




So sind Frauen im reiferen Alter nun mal, wirst Du auch noch lernen. Aber kannst Dich ja schon dran gewöhnen bald wirst du mit dieser Art auch lernen umgehen zu müssen


----------



## KrossChris (12. Oktober 2005)

ok, darf ich der leihvater sein? vorausgesetzt natürlich hecki nimmt mich als mann  . rabat wäre da schon cool. im märz bin ich ja wieder da und ich freue mich riesig drauf mit dir zu cruisen hecki  . also überlegs dir, ob ich der leihvater sein darf.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Oktober 2005)

Waaaaas, bei dem Kind   
Na, komm Du erst mal zurück in unsere Gefilde, dann besprechen wir den Rest


----------



## KrossChris (12. Oktober 2005)

ich werde so schnell es irgendwie geht zurückkommen hecki. warum, weisst du ja. genau wegen dem flammkuchenrabatt. dann können wir das gerne bei nem guten toulonaisbaguette und nem gläschen rotwein bequatschen.


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> So sind Frauen im reiferen Alter nun mal, wirst Du auch noch lernen. Aber kannst Dich ja schon dran gewöhnen bald wirst du mit dieser Art auch lernen umgehen zu müssen


Mach mir keine Angst. Ich kann ja nicht mal mit Gleichaltrigen deines Geschlechts umgehen...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Mach mir keine Angst. Ich kann ja nicht mal mit Gleichaltrigen deines Geschlechts umgehen...




 und ich verspreche Dir, das wird nicht besser um so älter sie werden!!


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich verspreche Dir, das wird nicht besser um so älter sie werden!!


Hab auch mal gehört sie würden nicht leichter werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch mal gehört sie würden nicht leichter werden...




Na dann mach dich mal auf was gefasst


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde so schnell es irgendwie geht zurückkommen hecki. warum, weisst du ja. genau wegen dem flammkuchenrabatt. dann können wir das gerne bei nem guten toulonaisbaguette und nem gläschen rotwein bequatschen.




Schau Nico, so macht man das.
@Chris
Angenommen, Toulonaise und ein Glas Rotwein. Klingt gut


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau Nico, so macht man das.
> @Chris
> Angenommen, Toulonaise und ein Glas Rotwein. Klingt gut


Der alte Schleimer... die wollen doch alle nur das Eine...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Der alte Schleimer... die wollen doch alle nur das Eine...




Hm, das sei mal so dahingestellt. Aber der Einstieg war schon mal nicht schlecht. Das war Lektion No. 1


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, das sei mal so dahingestellt. Aber der Einstieg war schon mal nicht schlecht. Das war Lektion No. 1


 nicht der Einstieg zählt sondern die Absicht... 

-- Trennung --

Anderes Thema bitte...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> nicht der Einstieg zählt sondern die Absicht...
> 
> -- Trennung --
> 
> Anderes Thema bitte...



 watn los Nico, wirds ungemütlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrossChris (12. Oktober 2005)

@niko: net eifersüchtig werden

hey hecki, mein schatz, trinkst du lieber einen cabernet sauvignon oder einen merlot zum essen. für kerzen habe ich bereits gesorgt um die passende atmosphäre zu schaffen.


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> watn los Nico, wirds ungemütlich


Mensch Kinder,.. ihr habt Probleme. 
Ich muss mich jetzt "leider" auf mein Radel setzen und zu nem Komolitonen fahren. Schreibe am Freitag doch noch ne Klausur... 

Dann wünsch ich euch zwei mal viel Spass und bitte in der Öffentlichkeit sauber bleiben. Ist nämlich sonst strafbar...


----------



## KrossChris (12. Oktober 2005)

hey niko! hecki und ich haben da spass wo wir wollen, da für uns nur die liebe zählt, der rest ist uns herzlich egal. also verkriechen wir uns nicht immer


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hey niko! hecki und ich haben da spass wo wir wollen, da für uns nur die liebe zählt, der rest ist uns herzlich egal. also verkriechen wir uns nicht immer




Aaaargh, jetzt aber mal langsam. Ärgere doch den armen Nico nicht so. 

Ich glaube ich geh doch lieber zum Burger König und schlürf ne Cola


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mea culpa. Bin ja wirklich Multitasking fähig, aber der Thread mit Eurer Flammkuchen Tour ist ja wirklich noch nicht so alt und mir bisher entgangen.
> Habt ein Nachsehen mit mir.



genau..tua culpa ^^ und ich hab kein nachsehen....einer muss ja noch die hardliner vertreten hier....


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaargh, jetzt aber mal langsam. Ärgere doch den armen Nico nicht so.
> 
> Ich glaube ich geh doch lieber zum Burger König und schlürf ne Cola



mann..verwirrt den armen nico net so....also echt...erst was von lektion no1 erzählen und dann eiskalt zum fastfood wechseln.... wie soll der denn lernen, daß das nich wirklich romantisch is in der mannheimer oder ludwigshäfener city in den von netten menschen bevölkerten bking zu gehen?


----------



## THBiker (12. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch mal gehört sie würden nicht leichter werden...




wie meinst´n das Nico?? Die Proportionen?? Schwerpunkt tiefer legen und so      

aber ist schon mies von dir, kaum iss der Strandi weg, fallt ihr alle über Hecki her...oder umgekehrt   ....jaja Hecki verführt die ganzen Jünglinge   

Mal zum eigentlichen Thema!! 


Wer ist denn noch Invalide????? Glaub alle wieder ganz, oder   ...mit Einschränkungen natürlich


----------



## THBiker (12. Oktober 2005)

SAgt mal, wieso kann ich denn die Miniaturansichten nicht mehr sehen?? Was muss ich denn da an meinen Einstellungen, bzw an denen vom Explorer änder!

Please help


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Oktober 2005)

der server vom forum is wohl etwas lahm...oder ausgelastet...


----------



## THBiker (12. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> der server vom forum is wohl etwas lahm...oder ausgelastet...




ach das liegt gar nicht an meinem Unwissen   ..na dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (12. Oktober 2005)

die bilder müssten ja wieder alle da sein...oder?


----------



## THBiker (13. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> die bilder müssten ja wieder alle da sein...oder?



nöööööööö


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Oktober 2005)

hmmm...mach kein scheiß    mit sowas macht man keine witze.
bei mir gings nach ein paar minuten wieder wie gewohnt....und die bilder waren auch alle da...


----------



## KrossChris (13. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaargh, jetzt aber mal langsam. Ärgere doch den armen Nico nicht so.
> 
> Ich glaube ich geh doch lieber zum Burger König und schlürf ne Cola



Dann mal guten Appetit Hecki und viel Spass im B-King, zwischen kreischenden Kindern. Aber Burgerking is auch schmackhafter wie ein gutes Toulonaisbaguette,   und für die Figur isses auch besser.
Dann geh ich eben mit einer anderen Schönheit ins Toulonais, pah


----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mal guten Appetit Hecki und viel Spass im B-King, zwischen kreischenden Kindern. Aber Burgerking is auch schmackhafter wie ein gutes Toulonaisbaguette,   und für die Figur isses auch besser.
> Dann geh ich eben mit einer anderen Schönheit ins Toulonais, pah




Fragt sich was schlimmer ist    
Einen Tod muss man sterben


----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. Oktober 2005)

Ach so sorry ich vergass. Nico sitzt seit gestern im Frikadellen König und wartet auf seine Traumfrau


----------



## KrossChris (13. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Fragt sich was schlimmer ist
> Einen Tod muss man sterben


Die Frage ist eindeutig, schlimm ist wenn man sich im BurgerKing ne Cola bestellt und eigentlich eine Light bräuchte


----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist eindeutig, schlimm ist wenn man sich im BurgerKing ne Cola bestellt und eigentlich eine Light bräuchte




Naja, so lange es nur bei der Cola bleibt kann ja nicht viel passieren. Aber ich habe gehört das bestimmte Leute sich bei Besuchen dieser Kette nicht im Griff haben und deswegen diese Lokalität meiden.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (13. Oktober 2005)

Hast Du mich gestern in der Mensa gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du mich gestern in der Mensa gesehen




Hey, wusste gar nicht das ihr beide in die Selbsthilfe Gruppe geht   
Aber hier habe ich es dann doch gesehen


----------



## KrossChris (13. Oktober 2005)

ok hecki, genug rumgezicke jetzt!!! wir machen dass jetzt so wie immer: du kommst her, ich nehme dich in den arm, wir schauen uns in die augen, küssen uns und alles ist wieder beim alten, ok schatzi?


----------



## Pfalzyeti (13. Oktober 2005)

Wenn das die einzige Selbsthilfegruppe wäre!!  

Bin zusätzlich noch jeden Montag bei den anonymen Alkoholiker drin!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. Oktober 2005)

Waaas


----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. Oktober 2005)

Och Chris, Du würdest auf ein Baguette und eine Flasche Rotwein mit mir wegen irgendwelcher Stadtschönheiten mit Kontagantaschen verzichten. Ich bin getroffen. 
Naja, so schnell wird man ersetzt


----------



## KrossChris (13. Oktober 2005)

hey hecki! musst auch mal richtig lesen und vorallem die reihenfolge beachten. du hast einem netten abend mit mir den burger king vorgezogen. ist jetzt wurscht, du gehst in den burger king, ich habe ne menge geld gespart, weil ich dich nicht einladen muss und kann mir nen satz all mighty kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hey hecki! musst auch mal richtig lesen und vorallem die reihenfolge beachten. du hast einem netten abend mit mir den burger king vorgezogen. ist jetzt wurscht, du gehst in den burger king, ich habe ne menge geld gespart, weil ich dich nicht einladen muss und kann mir nen satz all mighty kaufen




Dann wünsche ich einen kuschligen Abend mit den All Mightys und ich gehe lieber radeln


----------



## KrossChris (13. Oktober 2005)

hey hecki, letztes angebot, die all mightys kaufe ich mir trotzdem, dann gehen wir zusammen biken und danach auf nen baguette und ne flasche rotwein ins toullonais, angenommen?


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin getroffen.
> Naja, so schnell wird man ersetzt




wow...hätte nicht gedacht, daß das so schnell geht bei dir... da hängt wohl herzblut drinne   

und das bild ausm bking...da warst du also gestern mit nico unterwegs   dachte du stehst net auf jungspunde xD


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so sorry ich vergass. Nico sitzt seit gestern im Frikadellen König und wartet auf seine Traumfrau


Jap das war ich... Erkenne mich sogar wieder! Allerdings hat mich keine Frau aufgesucht um den Frosch zu erlösen...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hey hecki, letztes angebot, die all mightys kaufe ich mir trotzdem, dann gehen wir zusammen biken und danach auf nen baguette und ne flasche rotwein ins toullonais, angenommen?




Hmmm, na gut. Das klingt prima. Und ich nehme sehr gerne an. Dann schwing mal deinen Hintern schnellst möglich aus CT hierher   

@Nico
Mensch das tut mir leid, sorry das mein Tipp mit dem Anzug nicht funktioniert hat, vielleicht hätten wir dich nicht in den Kindersitz stecken sollen   D


----------



## mtomac204de (13. Oktober 2005)

ihr seit auch zu jeder tageszeit da
sagt mal habt ihr nix zu tun


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nico
> Mensch das tut mir leid, sorry das mein Tipp mit dem Anzug nicht funktioniert hat


Nicht schlimm. Heute Mittag versuche ich es noch mal... oberkörperfrei... Dann muss es klappen...


----------



## KrossChris (13. Oktober 2005)

ja, ich werde mir mühe geben so schnell wie möglich zurück zu sein. vermisse mein bike zu sehr und die guten baguettes im toullonais. mit dir zusammen schmecken die bestimmt noch besser.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. Oktober 2005)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seit auch zu jeder tageszeit da
> sagt mal habt ihr nix zu tun




Na klar haben wir alle zu tun, aber der Kontakt zur Außenwelt wird von meinem Arbeitgeber geduldet. Bzw. was er nicht weiß macht ihn nicht heiß   

@Nico
Aber diesmal bitte nicht in den Kindersitz setzen oder auf den Spielplatz gehen, weckt zwar bei den Frauen die Muttergefühle, ist aber glaube ich nicht wirklich das was Du willst


----------



## mtomac204de (13. Oktober 2005)

ja ja so ein arbeitgeber hätte ich auch gerne  
naja dafür kann ich mich jeden tag ab 14.00 uhr auf dem bike austoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. Oktober 2005)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja so ein arbeitgeber hätte ich auch gerne
> naja dafür kann ich mich jeden tag ab 14.00 uhr auf dem bike austoben




Das ist doch auch was wert. Evtl. sieht man sich am Samstag. Haben geplant noch mal zu kommen.


----------



## mtomac204de (13. Oktober 2005)

wie gesagt 14.00 uhr


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nico
> Aber diesmal bitte nicht in den Kindersitz setzen oder auf den Spielplatz gehen, weckt zwar bei den Frauen die Muttergefühle, ist aber glaube ich nicht wirklich das was Du willst


Du gönnst mir auch garkeinen Spass...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Du gönnst mir auch garkeinen Spass...




Und ob ich Dir den gönne, nur sag nicht ich hätte dich nicht gewarnt. Ach ja, kannst Du mir die Uhrzeit und den Ort bzw. den BK Deines Wirkens nennen, den Spaß will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## Speedbullit (13. Oktober 2005)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt 14.00 uhr



ist erst ab 14 uhr offen?


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ob ich Dir den gönne, nur sag nicht ich hätte dich nicht gewarnt. Ach ja, kannst Du mir die Uhrzeit und den Ort bzw. den BK Deines Wirkens nennen, den Spaß will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen


Lieber nicht, am Ende verfällst du mir aufgrund meines athletischen Daseins und dann sind hier bestimmt ein paar traurig.
Ich fische eben nicht in fremden Gewässern...


----------



## mtomac204de (13. Oktober 2005)

heute ja
am wochenende früher
aber 14.00 uhr ist für unter der woche o.k


----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. Oktober 2005)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> heute ja
> am wochenende früher
> aber 14.00 uhr ist für unter der woche o.k




Wann ist denn früher am Wochenende?
Zur Not gehen wir halt noch einen Kaffee beim Mäcces trinken


----------



## mtomac204de (13. Oktober 2005)

mc donald :kotz: 
nein es hatt sich so eingebürgert das am wochenende so um 12.00uhr auf gamacht wird weil früher keiner kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. Oktober 2005)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> mc donald :kotz:
> nein es hatt sich so eingebürgert das am wochenende so um 12.00uhr auf gamacht wird weil früher keiner kommt




12 ist doch eine faire Zeit. Also, dann bis Samstag


----------



## mtomac204de (13. Oktober 2005)

aber kaffee hört sich gut an


----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. Oktober 2005)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> aber kaffee hört sich gut an




Jepp, den Rest kann Ronald hinter der Theke behalten


----------



## mtomac204de (13. Oktober 2005)

den frass kann mann ja nur ko...
jo samstag ist ja nicht lange,alla dann wir sehen uns


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, den Rest kann Ronald hinter der Theke behalten


Der Eiskaffee ist echt lecker. Regelmäßig hat der mir lange Autofahrten versüßt.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Der Eiskaffee ist echt lecker. Regelmäßig hat der mir lange Autofahrten versüßt.




Und dich auf Ronalds Rutsche schneller als alle anderen gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (13. Oktober 2005)

ja ja eiskaffee


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dich auf Ronalds Rutsche schneller als alle anderen gemacht


Klar, da bin ich der König!!


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar haben wir alle zu tun, aber der Kontakt zur Außenwelt wird von meinem Arbeitgeber geduldet. Bzw. was er nicht weiß macht ihn nicht heiß



soso...was der nicht weiß...mal rausfinden, wer sysadmin bei euch ist...   



			
				Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nico
> Aber diesmal bitte nicht in den Kindersitz setzen oder auf den Spielplatz gehen, weckt zwar bei den Frauen die Muttergefühle, ist aber glaube ich nicht wirklich das was Du willst


naja..von muttergefühlen kann man bei dem alter ja nimmer sprechen...das geht dann eher in richtung oma


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> naja..von muttergefühlen kann man bei dem alter ja nimmer sprechen...das geht dann eher in richtung oma


Hehe...

Bald ists soweit. Um 1600 werden die Matheergebnisse ausgehängt. Nur noch 1 1/2 Stunden. Irgendwie geht mir ein bissel die Klammer. Drückt mir die Daumen... 

So,... ich mach mir jetzt erst mal so einen schönen dunkelschwarzen schön heißen Kaffee Junge...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> soso...was der nicht weiß...mal rausfinden, wer sysadmin bei euch ist...
> 
> Tja, das kannst Du gerne machen, aber wundere Dich nicht wenn Du vor meiner Bürotür stehst
> 
> ...



Der war echt schwach, aber hey, ich gewähre Dir noch einen 2. Versuch. Das konntest Du echt schon besser.


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Oktober 2005)

Na Nico, wie schaut's aus mit Mathe???


----------



## Pfalzyeti (13. Oktober 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Na Nico, wie schaut's aus mit Mathe???



Würd mich auch mal interessieren?

Muß im Februar auch wieder ne Matheklausur schreiben :kotz:


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Oktober 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Na Nico, wie schaut's aus mit Mathe???


Hab von 120 erreichbaren Punkten 53 bekommen und damit eine 4,0... :O
Nötig wären zum Bestehen 36 Punkte...
Ärgert mich schon das ich trotzdem noch ne 4,0 bekommen habe...


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Oktober 2005)

na...letztlich egal..hauptsache bestanden


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Der war echt schwach, aber hey, ich gewähre Dir noch einen 2. Versuch. Das konntest Du echt schon besser.




hmm..was ist denn mit dir los? das konntest du aber auch mal besser...oder hast nu jemand anderes?   
bist ja kaum noch garstig zu mir....wie soll ich bloss weiterleben...wenn du mir das lebenselixir raubst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (13. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> na...letztlich egal..hauptsache bestanden


Stimmt,... das war auch das höchste der Gefühle was ich bei dieser Klausur erwarten konnte...
Allerdings nervt es mich jetzt schon das die Punkte so überzwerch vergeben wurden... 

Naja,... Morgen noch mal ran und dann wars das für dieses Semester!


----------



## THBiker (13. Oktober 2005)

schön dass ihr euch alle so lieb habt   ....irgendwie nehme ich gar nicht mehr am richtigen Leben teil, seit ich wiedre arbeiten muss   .....


Kann mir trotzdem mal jemand sagen, was ich machen muss, um die schei$$ Miniaturansichten zu sehen??? Die sind einfach wech....kann nur noch raten wo die sein sollen und mal draufclicken


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Oktober 2005)

Morgen Mittag ist erst mal Klausur  und dann abends bei denen hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dieser hier angesagt .


----------



## KrossChris (14. Oktober 2005)

moin nico!
4 gewinnt heisst bei uns maschinenbauern, das is bzw. war bei mir auch so, der rest is egal. die letzte bekommst du auch noch rum und dann heisst es für dich, gib ihm. alla, dann hau mal rein heute. und für mathe mal herzlichen göückwunsch.
@hecki: jetzt bin ich krank, hab mir nen fetten zug gestern abend geholt  
naja, aber die erkältung nehm ich gern in kauf


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..was ist denn mit dir los? das konntest du aber auch mal besser...oder hast nu jemand anderes?
> bist ja kaum noch garstig zu mir....wie soll ich bloss weiterleben...wenn du mir das lebenselixir raubst




Och Schmutzfink, das tut mir aber leid. 
Ne, tuts eigentlich gar nicht  
Leiden sollst Du,!
Kannst ja mit Nico im Frikadellen König nach mütterlichen
Schönheiten Ausschau halten. Die trösten Dich bestimmt mit einem Milchshake   

@Chris
Und das alles ist meine Schuld. Ich bin aber auch gemein und lasse Dich da in der Kälte stehen. Oder werden Grippe Viren jetzt auch schon über die Leitungen übertragen?


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Oktober 2005)

So,...
nach Schickenbrötchen, schönem schwarzem Kaffee und ner Runde C&C Generals kann der Tag nun endgültig beginnen...


----------



## KrossChris (14. Oktober 2005)

leutz was is denn heute los? schlaft ihr alle bei der arbeit oder seid ihr schon im wocheende?


----------



## KrossChris (14. Oktober 2005)

scheinbar schon hecki. aber dass das übers telefon bis cape town geht wusste ich nicht, werde in zukunft nur noch mit atemschutz zur telefonzelle hechten.


----------



## mtomac204de (14. Oktober 2005)

WOCHENENDE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. Oktober 2005)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> WOCHENENDE




Olé Olé - Thank god its friday


----------



## mtomac204de (14. Oktober 2005)

mtb nico hat recht erst einen schönen hertz krantz gefäs erweiterungs kaffee und dann ab aufs bike


----------



## Kelme (14. Oktober 2005)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> ...hertz krantz gefäs erweiterungs kaffee ...


Bitte sag' mir, dass das nicht dein Ernst ist.


K.


----------



## KrossChris (14. Oktober 2005)

den atemschutz trage ich nur bis zur telefonzelle, wenn ich dann deine stimme höre werde ich ihn abnehmen und wenn ich zuhause bin sowieso, da würde der uns nur stören  , hecki mein schatz


----------



## mtomac204de (14. Oktober 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte sag' mir, dass das nicht dein Ernst ist.
> 
> 
> K.


ein kaffee muss einen schoenen fleck in die hose machen dann ist er gut


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. Oktober 2005)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> ein kaffee muss einen schoenen fleck in die hose machen dann ist er gut




Aber ich hoffe nicht das der Fleck durch die Wirkung des Kaffees/Koffeins eine andere Herkunft bewirkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Och Schmutzfink, das tut mir aber leid.
> Ne, tuts eigentlich gar nicht
> Leiden sollst Du,!
> Kannst ja mit Nico im Frikadellen König nach mütterlichen
> Schönheiten Ausschau halten. Die trösten Dich bestimmt mit einem Milchshake




ok...die wahrscheinlichkeit ist ja ziemlich groß, daß du da anzutreffen sein wirst - super..ich darf dich hier blöde anmachen und runterputzen und bekomm auch noch nen shake ausgegeben.... was ein leben   

und daß ich dir net leid tu find ich ja direkt positiv..ich kann ja net von deinem mitleid leben   

@mtomac
hmm..was kelme wohl zum ausdruck bringen wollte hat sich nicht auf deine intention bezogen, sondern auf den fakt, daß herzkranzgefäße anders geschrieben wird...hertz war der typ, der dafür sorgt, daß pc´s schneller laufen (ok war er nicht..   aber er wird in dem zusammenhang am häufigsten genannt)


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ok...die wahrscheinlichkeit ist ja ziemlich groß, daß du da anzutreffen sein wirst - super..ich darf dich hier blöde anmachen und runterputzen und bekomm auch noch nen shake ausgegeben.... was ein leben
> 
> und daß ich dir net leid tu find ich ja direkt positiv..ich kann ja net von deinem mitleid leben
> 
> ...


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Lockenköpfchen, mich wirst Du da leider nicht finden - ich bin jetzt noch nicht in dem Alter um euch zu pampern, aber wenn Du noch 10 Jahre wartest komme ich vielleicht doch noch auf Muttergefühle und dann kriegste auch einen Milchshake von mir, versprochen
> 
> @chris
> ich fühle mich geschmeichelt. Es gibt eben doch noch Gentlemen.



wie...echt jetzt? is das ein versprechen? *sfg*
wir sehen uns in zehn jahren...in der zwischenzeit werd ich mal den sysadmin bei dir anhauen und bitten mal für ein paar tage die url www.mtb-news.de zu sprren


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @chris
> ich fühle mich geschmeichelt. Es gibt eben doch noch Gentlemen.


Boah,... merke nur ich das hier???


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Boah,... merke nur ich das hier???



wie jetzt..stehst auf gentlemen? wusst ich gar net nico *notiz an mich: nico im icq blocken  *


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Boah,... merke nur ich das hier???



Wie hier merkt noch einer was??????

@Gesischt runner
dann ist ja hier gar nichts mehr los


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hier merkt noch einer was??????
> 
> @Gesischt runner
> dann ist ja hier gar nichts mehr los



kein problem..ich werd mit nico beim frittenkönig schnell billigen ersatz finden


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wie jetzt..stehst auf gentlemen? wusst ich gar net nico *notiz an mich: nico im icq blocken  *


So war das eigentlich ganz und garnicht gemeint,...
Erkläre ich dir mal bei Gelegenheit im ICQ...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> kein problem..ich werd mit nico beim frittenkönig schnell billigen ersatz finden




Betonung liegt auf BILLIG


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> So war das eigentlich ganz und garnicht gemeint,...
> Erkläre ich dir mal bei Gelegenheit im ICQ...




Wieso so heimlich tun. Sind das schmutzige Sachen? 
Geh Dir sofort den Mund mit Seife auswaschen! Mist jetzt kommen doch mütterliche Verhaltensweisen aus mir raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Betonung liegt auf BILLIG



ja klar..und auf *ersatz* - dann is fast alles wie gewohnt


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Betonung liegt auf BILLIG


Klar,... nur weil wir im Burgerking auf der Suche sind ist der Anspruch doch nicht höher als hier...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ja klar..und auf *ersatz* - dann is fast alles wie gewohnt




Hey, war schon mal auf der Suche nach ERSATZ. Bin sogar fündig geworden. Habe ihr Deine  ICQ Nummer gegeben und sie will sich heute abend melden
 
Man eigentlich bin ich wieder viel zu nett zu Dir, aber es wird Winter und mit der Lady bestimmt nicht kalt.


----------



## KrossChris (14. Oktober 2005)

hecki, schatz?   bekomme ich auch ohne dummggebabbel einen milchshake von dir? könnte ich bei den sommerlichen temperaturen in cape town echt gebrauchen.


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Man eigentlich bin ich wieder viel zu nett zu Dir, aber es wird Winter und mit der Lady bestimmt nicht kalt.


Uff,... Da fällt mir nur ein: Panzer...


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Klar,... nur weil wir im Burgerking auf der Suche sind ist der Anspruch doch nicht höher als hier...



hmm..klassisches eigentor, junge...nimm lieber mal nen schönen, kochend heißen, echt leckeren, schwarzen kaffee zu dir   

ich mein...das passt doch wie die faust aufs auge...hecki zu ersetzen is zwar net ohne..aber es sollte mit unseren fähigkeiten kein problem sein, wir lassen als einzigen anspruch das biken weg - dann sollten sich die möglichkeiten potenzieren....weil billig, ersatz, dumm babbeln und fittenkönig sind ja nicht so viele kriterien - die erfüllen viele andere auch


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hecki, schatz?   bekomme ich auch ohne dummggebabbel einen milchshake von dir? könnte ich bei den sommerlichen temperaturen in cape town echt gebrauchen.


Hehe...

face-to-ground, schatz?  bekomme ich auch ohne dummggebabbel einen f.h. von dir?


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, war schon mal auf der Suche nach ERSATZ. Bin sogar fündig geworden. Habe ihr Deine  ICQ Nummer gegeben und sie will sich heute abend melden
> 
> Man eigentlich bin ich wieder viel zu nett zu Dir, aber es wird Winter und mit der Lady bestimmt nicht kalt.



das warst du doch gestern...oder? da hast noch geprahlt, daß auch die xxl-1,5l-getränkepackung in deinen ausschnitt passt


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..klassisches eigentor, junge...nimm lieber mal nen schönen, kochend heißen, echt leckeren, schwarzen kaffee zu dir


Du hast ja garnichts begriffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe...
> 
> face-to-ground, schatz?  bekomme ich auch ohne dummggebabbel einen f.h. von dir?



ah...da herbst is und die offizielle saison doch nie zu ende ist - sicher..die sind sogar ganz kostenlos, aber nicht umsonst


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> das warst du doch gestern...oder? da hast noch geprahlt, daß auch die xxl-1,5l-getränkepackung in deinen ausschnitt passt


Du meinst wohl SuperSize... da sinds dann 2,0l...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..klassisches eigentor, junge...nimm lieber mal nen schönen, kochend heißen, echt leckeren, schwarzen kaffee zu dir
> 
> ich mein...das passt doch wie die faust aufs auge...hecki zu ersetzen is zwar net ohne..aber es sollte mit unseren fähigkeiten kein problem sein, wir lassen als einzigen anspruch das biken weg - dann sollten sich die möglichkeiten potenzieren....weil billig, ersatz, dumm babbeln und fittenkönig sind ja nicht so viele kriterien - die erfüllen viele andere auch



Man bin ich gut, die junge Dame fährt noch nicht mal Fahrrad allerhöchstens Trecker oder Truck und die kannst Du auch als Kaffeehalter verwenden. Genau die richtige für Dich. Ich mache mich selbständig. Partnersuche für hoffnungslose Fälle, fragt Hecki


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst wohl SuperSize... da sinds dann 2,0l...




loooooooooooooooool

hecki is also supersize *gg*


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Man bin ich gut, die junge Dame fährt noch nicht mal Fahrrad allerhöchstens Trecker oder Truck und die kannst Du auch als Kaffeehalter verwenden. Genau die richtige für Dich. Ich mache mich selbständig. Partnersuche für hoffnungslose Fälle, fragt Hecki



hehe..danke brauch ich net..da ich außerhalb dieses forums als gebildeter mensch mit manieren auftrete lol: ok...) und mir als südländer eh alle frauen zu füßen liegen, brauch ich deine dienste net...zumindest net die, die sich auf die vermittlung von partnern beziehen    du gehst ja gar nimmer auf den versprochenen shake ein *gg* bekomm ich den dann auch in deinem ausschnitt serviert? aber laß ihn bitte im becher


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Man bin ich gut, die junge Dame fährt noch nicht mal Fahrrad allerhöchstens Trecker oder Truck und die kannst Du auch als Kaffeehalter verwenden.


Die fährt höchstens sowas hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> loooooooooooooooool
> 
> hecki is also supersize *gg*




Jepp, genau, aber nur auf meine Klappe bezogen


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Die fährt höchstens sowas hier:



das is doch das neue santa cruz von hecki?   
wusste gar nicht, daß es das auch mit verstärktem fahrwerk gibt


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> das is doch das neue santa cruz von hecki?
> wusste gar nicht, daß es das auch mit verstärktem fahrwerk gibt


Und Stützrädern...


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, genau, aber nur auf meine Klappe bezogen



naja..ich muss dir ja heimliche sympathien gestehen    (moment mal..wenn ich das hier hinschreibe, is das ja gar nimmer heimlich...oder?)
wenn die net wär...wer weiß ob ich mich da so mit dir unterhalten würde...sonst würd ich dich wohl so abstempeln :


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Die fährt höchstens sowas hier:



Quatsch, das ist der Kinderwagen für ihre 1,5 jährige Tochter, das ist der Familienkombi den sie als Mitgift bietet.

Jagst sie einmal durch den Pfälzer Wald damit und schwupps habt ihr auch ne neue Rinne. Obwohl, würde vielleicht auch reichen wenn Du nur sie den Hang runterschubst.


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Und Stützrädern...



immerhin..es ist *rot* das zählt als sowas wie ein pluspunkt


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> naja..ich muss dir ja heimliche sympathien gestehen    (moment mal..wenn ich das hier hinschreibe, is das ja gar nimmer heimlich...oder?)
> wenn die net wär...wer weiß ob ich mich da so mit dir unterhalten würde...sonst würd ich dich wohl so abstempeln :


Knipex ist aber recht edel...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> naja..ich muss dir ja heimliche sympathien gestehen    (moment mal..wenn ich das hier hinschreibe, is das ja gar nimmer heimlich...oder?)
> wenn die net wär...wer weiß ob ich mich da so mit dir unterhalten würde...sonst würd ich dich wohl so abstempeln :




Mist, ich bin entarnt. Aber hey, fang jetzt bloss nicht an mich zu mögen


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, ich bin entarnt. Aber hey, fang jetzt bloss nicht an mich zu mögen



wieso? bring ich dich dann in verlegenheit?

@ nico klar..was sich an mitmenschen weiblichen geschlechts mit mir abgibt is immer edel    auch wenns manchmal billig scheint


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wieso? bring ich dich dann in verlegenheit?
> 
> 
> Mich, nein, aber ich muss dringend was an meiner Strategie ändern.
> Wo einer ist da sind auch mehr. Das könnte sich zur Epedemie entwickeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich, nein, aber ich muss dringend was an meiner Strategie ändern.
> Wo einer ist da sind auch mehr. Das könnte sich zur Epedemie entwickeln.



ach was...das glaub ich net..wer steht schon auf jemand, den man mit verbalaktrobatik versucht unterzubuttern und ständig kontra bekommt? außerdem is dein alter nicht zu unterschätzen   
also außer unserem bankfliegendem aussendienstler in dk fallen mir dann nimmer so viele ein..und der is ja schon vergeben


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ach was...das glaub ich net..wer steht schon auf jemand, den man mit verbalaktrobatik versucht unterzubuttern und ständig kontra bekommt? außerdem is dein alter nicht zu unterschätzen
> also außer unserem bankfliegendem aussendienstler in dk fallen mir dann nimmer so viele ein..und der is ja schon vergeben




Soso, Dir fällt keiner mehr ein. Na dann hast Du die letzten 2 Tage nicht aufgepasst   
Sogar unser "Mathegenie" Nico hat hier besser aufgepasst als in seinem Lieblingsfach. 

@ Chris
Jepp, Du bekommst auch ohne Dummgebabbel Deinen Milchshake und den Abend im Toulonaise  
Na Schmutzfink, jetzt wieder rauf dem neuesten Stand??


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

klar hab ich aufgepasst und mir das gemerkt...trotz meines aufmerksamkeitdefizits
aber dir scheint nicht aufgefallen zu sein, daß ich das u.u. einfach ignoriert habe   

was is nu mit meinem shake? ich mein dann, wenn ich ihn in 10 jahren bekommen sollte, wirst du schon *richtig* alt sein...aber naja... hauptsache der shake is gratis


----------



## KrossChris (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hehe..danke brauch ich net..da ich außerhalb dieses forums als gebildeter mensch mit manieren auftrete lol: ok...) und mir als südländer eh alle frauen zu füßen liegen, brauch ich deine dienste net...zumindest net die, die sich auf die vermittlung von partnern beziehen    du gehst ja gar nimmer auf den versprochenen shake ein *gg* bekomm ich den dann auch in deinem ausschnitt serviert? aber laß ihn bitte im becher


du willst ausserhalb dieses forums mit manieren auftreten? wie soll dass denn gehen wenn du aus frankenthal bist. das is ein ding der unmöglichkeit. und den shake kannste dir mal abschminken, da da meine schon sind wenn hecki und ich am wochenende die bikeparks unsicher machen werden.


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

nun...ich bin zwar hier in ft - aber mir fehlt der passende perso um so zu sein, wie du meinst, daß ich wär   
naja..die aufteilung is ja dann wohl ganz klar...viel spaß mit hecki am we in den bikeparks..ich übernehm dann die 'schicht' von mo-fr   und nein..hecki hat da net mitzureden
außerdem hat sie mir ja in 10 jahren nen gratis-shake versprochen, den sie mir ausgeben will, wenn ihre muttergefühle da sind und wir uns im frittenkönig treffen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> nun...ich bin zwar hier in ft - aber mir fehlt der passende perso um so zu sein, wie du meinst, daß ich wär
> naja..die aufteilung is ja dann wohl ganz klar...viel spaß mit hecki am we in den bikeparks..ich übernehm dann die 'schicht' von mo-fr   und nein..hecki hat da net mitzureden
> außerdem hat sie mir ja in 10 jahren nen gratis-shake versprochen, den sie mir ausgeben will, wenn ihre muttergefühle da sind und wir uns im frittenkönig treffen




Wie was, ich habe da nicht mitzureden? Pah, von wegen. Na warte!
Und ob ich da mitzureden habe.   

Haaallo, wenn ich das so praktizieren soll dann gibt es mich in 10 Jahren gar nicht mehr. Geschweige denn in 10 Monaten oder Wochen, nein Tagen.
Mo-Fr unter der Fuchtel von Gesicht runter, das kann auch kein Bikewochenende mit Chris wieder sanieren. 
Entweder sterbe ich den Freitot auf dem Downhill oder ich erhänge mich im Schlepplift.


----------



## KrossChris (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> nun...ich bin zwar hier in ft - aber mir fehlt der passende perso um so zu sein, wie du meinst, daß ich wär
> naja..die aufteilung is ja dann wohl ganz klar...viel spaß mit hecki am we in den bikeparks..ich übernehm dann die 'schicht' von mo-fr   und nein..hecki hat da net mitzureden
> außerdem hat sie mir ja in 10 jahren nen gratis-shake versprochen, den sie mir ausgeben will, wenn ihre muttergefühle da sind und wir uns im frittenkönig treffen


mmmh, also exilfrankenthaler? man könnte fast meinen, dass du echt da geboren bist, aber ich tippe eher dass du aus dem land der pizzabäcker stammst, nur die denken dass hecki weich wird bei denen, die iss unantastbar, zumindest für dich


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. Oktober 2005)

Man man man, ich werde mich jetzt ins WE verabschieden und mich auf dem Radl austoben. Soll helfen   
100% Sonnenschein fürs Wochenende gemeldet was will ich mehr?!
Morgen Dirtpark und am Sonntag evtl. Wildbad, jucheissa. 

"Kleines Gelbes" ich hol dich aus dem Wohnzimmer. Wenigstens will das keinen Milchshake


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie was, ich habe da nicht mitzureden? Pah, von wegen. Na warte!
> Und ob ich da mitzureden habe.
> 
> Haaallo, wenn ich das so praktizieren soll dann gibt es mich in 10 Jahren gar nicht mehr. Geschweige denn in 10 Monaten oder Wochen, nein Tagen.
> ...



also zuerst mal isses der freito*d* schäm dich..*gg* dich von nem ausländer korrigieren zu lassen und dann weiß ich gar net, warum du so schlecht von mir denkst?   wenn ich wollen würde, dann wären unter gegebenen umständen schon 10 minuten ausreichend - aber ich kann ja auch nett sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> mmmh, also exilfrankenthaler? man könnte fast meinen, dass du echt da geboren bist, aber ich tippe eher dass du aus dem land der pizzabäcker stammst, nur die denken dass hecki weich wird bei denen, die iss unantastbar, zumindest für dich



   
also...nix mit exil..bin hier geboren worden, aufgewachsen und lebe mittlerweile wieder hier - daß ich italiener bin hab ich ja schon mal früher hier erwähnt...wenn du magst, dann schenk ich dir ein paar paßgenaue maßgefertigte schuhe, die sind sogar wasserdicht   

aber davon abgesehen..  das mit dem antasten is noch net zu 100% geklärt und daß sie, wenn es denn so sein sollte, bei mir weich wird liegt einfach an mir und meiner unheimlich tollen persönlichkeit (daß ich dann noch italiener bin is nur schmückendes beiwerk...)


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> "Kleines Gelbes" ich hol dich aus dem Wohnzimmer. Wenigstens will das keinen Milchshake



naja..so ein milkshake is doch ne feine sache und schmeckt fast so lecker wie schöner heißer leckerer kaffee

aber ich weiß ja net, was du sonst noch so im angebot hast   also hart rannehmen lass ich mich auch und auf mir 'reiten' geht auch ohne grössere probleme..also kann ich mit deinem kleinen gelben fast mithalten - nur ausritte im gelände sind net drin *g* das machen meine alten knochen net mit..und du willst ja net riskieren, daß ich dich zu nem unpassenden zeitpunkt abwerfe   
hol doch das kleine schwarze aus dem kleiderschrank..


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> also zuerst mal isses der freito*d* schäm dich..*gg* dich von nem ausländer korrigieren zu lassen und dann weiß ich gar net, warum du so schlecht von mir denkst?   wenn ich wollen würde, dann wären unter gegebenen umständen schon 10 minuten ausreichend - aber ich kann ja auch nett sein




Werd Lehrer und kaufe Dir einen Rotstift


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

au ja! dann kann ich die tinte von den steuern absetzen..und lehren tu ich an der..hmm..wie wärs mit der uni mannheim???


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> au ja! dann kann ich die tinte von den steuern absetzen..und lehren tu ich an der..hmm..wie wärs mit der uni mannheim???



Was willst dort lesen???  

Ich komm dann mal in Deine Vorlesung! Aber nur wenn Du Deinen Pudel aufstetzt!


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst dort lesen???
> 
> Ich komm dann mal in Deine Vorlesung! Aber nur wenn Du Deinen Pudel aufstetzt!



lesen? wie? was? hä?

hmm..*gg* ok..aber ob ich dann ruhe in den saal bekomme?   aber ich mach dann deinetwegen ne ausnahme...ich lass nur frauen in die vorlesungen, aber die kriterien leg ich fest    (ok..nico als mädchen darf meinetwegen auch rein - als mein assi   )


btw: macht mal hinne...bald haben wir die drei mille voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (14. Oktober 2005)

Done... die Klausuren für dieses Semester wären geschafft. Jetzt müssen ich sie nur noch alle bestanden haben... 

Morgen erst mal Wildbad,... zum entspannen...


----------



## THBiker (14. Oktober 2005)

richtig spannend wird´s doch erst beim 3. mal wiederholen    ...sollte jeder mal mitgemacht haben


----------



## mtb_nico (15. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> richtig spannend wird´s doch erst beim 3. mal wiederholen    ...sollte jeder mal mitgemacht haben


Na,... kann ich gerne drauf verzichten....


----------



## THBiker (15. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Na,... kann ich gerne drauf verzichten....




Adrenalin wie beim DH...glaub´s mir!!   ....


----------



## mtb_nico (15. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Adrenalin wie beim DH...glaub´s mir!!   ....


Hehe,... hatte ich heute genug von. Wildbad macht mit jedem mal mehr Spass. Jetzt fehtl nur noch der ganz große Drop und der Graben. Vor dem geht mir einfach zu krass die Klammer. Da muss ich einfach mal mit meiner Geheimwaffe hin...


----------



## face-to-ground (16. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe,... hatte ich heute genug von. Wildbad macht mit jedem mal mehr Spass. Jetzt fehtl nur noch der ganz große Drop und der Graben. Vor dem geht mir einfach zu krass die Klammer. Da muss ich einfach mal mit meiner Geheimwaffe hin...



geheimwaffe? was denn? schöner kochend heißer, dunkelschwarzer kaffee? immerhin is der echt lecker


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> geheimwaffe? was denn? schöner kochend heißer, dunkelschwarzer kaffee? immerhin is der echt lecker


Na,... schönen kochend heißen Kaffee gibts ja jeden Morgen. Aber leider nur so einen Instantmüll...
Ich denke da eher an nen Spezel von mir. Ohne den hätte ich mich in Wildbad sicher schon umgebracht oder die Lust verloren... 
Je nach Wetter ists dann vielleicht am Donnerstag so weit... Mir geht schon jetzt leicht die Klammer...


----------



## KrossChris (17. Oktober 2005)

moin leute! moin bodengesicht! also das mit den maßgefertigten schuhen nehme ich gerne. dazu den service sie jedes mal geleckt zu bekommen, denn dann ist dein gesicht dem boden sehr nah und darauf stehst du doch. das kleine schwarze zieht hecki bestimmt gerne an, wenn sie mit mir essen geht, aber wenn du möchtest, darfst es auch sehen. musst uns halt nur bedienen, wenn wir es uns bei ner guten flasche rotwein beim spaghettifresser gut gehen lassen. aber ich denke uns bedienen is für dich ok, oder  ? also hecki, auf gehts zum italiener, wo gesicht zu boden mir die schuhe leckt und uns bedient, nur um dich im kurzen schwarzen zu sehen.


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Oktober 2005)

das mit den schuhen ist kein problem...und wenn hecki im kleinen schwarzen beim italiener vorbeischauen will, muss se mich nur nach meiner adresse fragen   
unglücklicherweise musst du aber draußen bleiben, da bei mir in der wohnung schuhe aus zement nicht geduldet sind - aber du kannst ja ne inspektion im rhein vornehmen, solange ich dann mit hecki speisen werde


----------



## KrossChris (17. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> das mit den schuhen ist kein problem...und wenn hecki im kleinen schwarzen beim italiener vorbeischauen will, muss se mich nur nach meiner adresse fragen
> unglücklicherweise musst du aber draußen bleiben, da bei mir in der wohnung schuhe aus zement nicht geduldet sind - aber du kannst ja ne inspektion im rhein vornehmen, solange ich dann mit hecki speisen werde


ich glaub bis hecki nach deiner adresse fragt, das wirst du wohl in diesem leben net mehr erfahren. aber die hoffnung stirbt ja nie. in ne spaghettibude will ich gar net und hecki erst recht net. aber frag sie am besten persönlich mal, auf den keks gehen kannste ihr ja schon ganz gut. also streng dich weiter an, so wie dieses wochenende, vielleicht haste ja mal erfolg. und mit beton kennste dich ja auch aus, weil heckis herz im bezug auf dich aus beton ist und du wohl noch oft reinbeissen wirst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (17. Oktober 2005)

Hey ihr 2
Hat euch das Wochenende nicht ausgelastet oder was ist hier los   
Wenn das so weiter geht werde ich lieber mit Nico ein Eis beim Frikadellen König essen gehen. Somit habe ich wenigstens ein gutes Werk getan


----------



## KrossChris (17. Oktober 2005)

ich bin voll ausgelastet. gesicht zu boden: sollten uns zusammentun, denn jetzt habe ich auch erfahrung mit beton gemacht. hecki hat mich in die härte von stahlbeton eingeführt.


----------



## Speedbullit (17. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe,... hatte ich heute genug von. Wildbad macht mit jedem mal mehr Spass. Jetzt fehtl nur noch der ganz große Drop und der Graben. Vor dem geht mir einfach zu krass die Klammer. Da muss ich einfach mal mit meiner Geheimwaffe hin...



der gang bang ist easy, enfach bremse auf und drüber, dadurch, dass es jetzt eher ein step down ist merks du den sprung gar nicht.


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> das mit den schuhen ist kein problem...und wenn hecki im kleinen schwarzen beim italiener vorbeischauen will, muss se mich nur nach meiner adresse fragen
> unglücklicherweise musst du aber draußen bleiben, da bei mir in der wohnung schuhe aus zement nicht geduldet sind - aber du kannst ja ne inspektion im rhein vornehmen, solange ich dann mit hecki speisen werde


Hehe,... die Interpretation ist einfach gut! 



			
				KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub bis hecki nach deiner adresse fragt, das wirst du wohl in diesem leben net mehr erfahren. aber die hoffnung stirbt ja nie. in ne spaghettibude will ich gar net und hecki erst recht net. aber frag sie am besten persönlich mal, auf den keks gehen kannste ihr ja schon ganz gut. also streng dich weiter an, so wie dieses wochenende, vielleicht haste ja mal erfolg. und mit beton kennste dich ja auch aus, weil heckis herz im bezug auf dich aus beton ist und du wohl noch oft reinbeissen wirst


 Hat bei dir in der Beziehung auch mal die Frau was zu sagen?! 



			
				Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ihr 2
> Hat euch das Wochenende nicht ausgelastet oder was ist hier los
> Wenn das so weiter geht werde ich lieber mit Nico ein Eis beim Frikadellen König essen gehen. Somit habe ich wenigstens ein gutes Werk getan


Da sag ich jetzt mal nix zu sondern grinse nur...  Außer das wir nicht unbedingt in den BK gehen müssen. Gibt auch vernünftige Lokalitäten wo man auch nen vernünftiges Spagettieis   bekommt... 



			
				Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> der gang bang ist easy, enfach bremse auf und drüber, dadurch, dass es jetzt eher ein step down ist merks du den sprung gar nicht.


Ach,... da bist du nicht der Einzigste der das sagt...  Habe am Samstag auch das erste mal den Jojo fahren sehen. Junge, Junge,...


----------



## KrossChris (17. Oktober 2005)

hey nico!
regel nummer eins, frauen haben dass zu tun was man ihnen sagt  .
wie kommst du drauf dass frauen bei mir nix zu melden haben. hecki meldet sich immer und fährt einem übers maul. 
also wenn es sich frauen so gefallen lassen, sind se selbst dran schuld. anonsten müssen sies halt so wie hecki machen, einfach die meinung drücken


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Oktober 2005)

...ihr habt Probleme   

Und ich hab die 3000!!!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (17. Oktober 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...ihr habt Probleme
> 
> Und ich hab die 3000!!!




Na, Du bist ja auch ein Held. Sich erst mal wochenlang nicht melden und dann drauf lauern die 3.000 einzuheimsen. Das haben wir gerne. Dann mal bis zur 4.000


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Oktober 2005)

...wenn du noch einen Bagger mehr in der Garage haben willst, kömmer gerne machen.
Sonst wird ja hier kaum noch geschrieben...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (17. Oktober 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn du noch einen Bagger mehr in der Garage haben willst, kömmer gerne machen.
> Sonst wird ja hier kaum noch geschrieben...



Nene lass mal, von Baggern habe ich genug. 

Wir wärs mal wieder mit einem anderen Thema. LÄSTERN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (17. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hey nico!
> regel nummer eins, frauen haben dass zu tun was man ihnen sagt  .
> wie kommst du drauf dass frauen bei mir nix zu melden haben. hecki meldet sich immer und fährt einem übers maul.
> also wenn es sich frauen so gefallen lassen, sind se selbst dran schuld. anonsten müssen sies halt so wie hecki machen, einfach die meinung drücken


Junge, Junge,... ließ dir mal deinen letzten Post durch. Klingt nicht gerade nach Selbstbestimmung...


----------



## KrossChris (17. Oktober 2005)

meine selbstbestimmung habe ich schon längst gefunden. die heisst, maschinenbau, biken und surfen. habe ich ja jetzt alles, also was will ich mehr? ja nico, dachte auch mal hecki wäre nett, aber sie kann halt auch mal der teufel persönlich sein, aber ansonsten isses ja ne nette und wie sie selbst geschrieben hat, harte schale, weicher kern


----------



## kona-patient (17. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Junge, Junge,... ließ dir mal deinen letzten Post durch. Klingt nicht gerade nach Selbstbestimmung...



keine ahnung was der letzte nacht geträumt hat? hecki macht noch alle irre   gut so

@nico die sprünge in wildbad sind wirklich nich sehr schwer, ist aber trotzdem eine sehr gefährliche strecke. also vorsicht und viel glück. vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal dort, wenn du ja in letzter zeit fast jedes wochenende da bist.   will auch

grüsse+ schönen tag


----------



## KrossChris (17. Oktober 2005)

ich hab natürlich von der perfekten welle geträumt, wovon auch sonst? bei den surfspots hier unten kannst ja von gar nix anderem träumen und wenn es so wäre bliebs mein geheimnis


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Oktober 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> @nico die sprünge in wildbad sind wirklich nich sehr schwer, ist aber trotzdem eine sehr gefährliche strecke. also vorsicht und viel glück. vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal dort, wenn du ja in letzter zeit fast jedes wochenende da bist.   will auch


Gefährlich bestimmt, aber auch sehr sehr geil... Macht inzwischen richtig Spass dort. Bis auf ein paar Schlüsselstellen die immer noch recht holprig laufen... 
Wie gesagt. Bin eventuell am Donnerstag dort und dann noch mal die Woche drauf unter der Woche. Die machen ja bald zu und dann muss ich das ausnutzen. 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Oktober 2005)

wieso auf den geist gehen @ chris? 
hab samstag, weils auf der tour gelegen hat hecki mal beim fahren zugesehen...nach einer überaus netten begrüssung meinerseits (so ein hässlich gelbes rad mit einer drauf erkenn ich immer wieder...oder so ähnlich war der wortlaut   )wäre sie fast über mich hergefall..öhm..fahren *gg*
und dann wollte sie mich überreden in den örtlichen frittenkönig zu gehen und nico abzuholen, der da anscheinend seiner dinge harrte und im kinderparadies darauf gewartet hat, abgeholt zu werden   

und zusammentun werd ich mich mit dir niemals   so weit kommts noch..erst hetzen, dann bläst dir mal die harte, kalte realität ins gesicht und du willst gleich freundschaft mit den betonprofis schliessen...   

aber eins muss ich ja sagen..süß sieht se schon aus, wenn se mitm radl in der gegend rumspringt und umgebracht hat se sich auch net - lobenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (17. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> und dann wollte sie mich überreden in den örtlichen frittenkönig zu gehen und nico abzuholen, der da anscheinend seiner dinge harrte und im kinderparadies darauf gewartet hat, abgeholt zu werden


Ja,... hab ganz schön lange warten müssen bis sie mich aufgegabelt hat. Dafür habe ich dann die Zeit an der Rutsche totgeschlagen. Hab mich immer wieder reingemogelt und bin trotz meiner 1,89m gerutscht! *freu*


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,... hab ganz schön lange warten müssen bis sie mich aufgegabelt hat. Dafür habe ich dann die Zeit an der Rutsche totgeschlagen. Hab mich immer wieder reingemogelt und bin trotz meiner 1,89m gerutscht! *freu*



daß du gerutscht bist, glaub ich dir ungesehen   
aber abgeholt hat die dich bestimmt net...der frittenkönig war 800m weg, während sich die filiale der goldschwünge auf der anderen straßenseite befand...ich kann ja auch nicht nachvollziehen, wieso hecki und konsorten da rüber sind


----------



## kona-patient (17. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab natürlich von der perfekten welle geträumt, wovon auch sonst? bei den surfspots hier unten kannst ja von gar nix anderem träumen und wenn es so wäre bliebs mein geheimnis



würde mir nicht anderst gehen. viel spass bei der perfekten welle. ich bekomme hier mitten in deutschland schon langsam beklemmungen, muß auch bald flüchten. 
zum glück gibt es noch so viel andere dinge die man auch ohne gute wellen machen kann.


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Oktober 2005)

ja....zb gestern bei bombenwetter zu beschließen mit dem radl den bismarckturm zu erklimmen - zum glück waren die massen an leuten nur am ungeheuersee und am turm selber zugange, die meisten haben wohl die variante auto am parkplatz abstellen und 200m hochlaufen gewählt, sonst wäre der wald total überlaufen gewesen  
aber so war ich die meiste zeit allein unterwegs (zum glück, sonst müsst ich mich noch schämen   ) und sogar in den weinbergen haben sich die meisten nicht weiter als rufweite von ihren kfz entfernt - nur in düw und kallstadt war action...jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, daß wir ne reiche nation sind - so viele nobelkarossen und teure cabrios hab ich selten in solchen anhäufungen gesehen


----------



## KrossChris (18. Oktober 2005)

moin leute!
@ kona-patient:
wäre ich zuhause würde ich jeden tag von netten trails träumen. irgendeine alternative muss man sich ja hier suchen wenn dein geliebtes big hit 13000km entfernt ganz allein im keller steht. ne, ohne witz, south africa ist zum surfen echt der oberknaller. da gibts echt kein tag wo man nicht irgendwo um cape town nen spot mit richtig geilen wellen hat. naja, dafür habt ihr zuhause ja die bike parks und dazu in worms ne menge action. also immer kräftig rocken.
@ gesicht-zu-boden:
jaja, recht haste, die hecki is ne süße und springen kann se auch mittlerweile echt gut, muss man nur mal die bilder in ihrem album betrachten. sind echt fett geworden. soso, da kommst du aus frankenthal und streifst durch fremdes revier wie bismarckturm und so. macht aber auch spass da runter zu düsen, leider jetzt halt ohne unsere schöne rinne

also, leute, frohes schaffen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (18. Oktober 2005)

@Gesicht auf den Boden
Ich dachte Du holst Nico da ab. Sitzt der jetzt immer noch dort?

Außerdem, ICH BIN NICHT SÜSS!!!!!!   

@Nico
Von wegen reingemogelt. Du hast den Kids die Leiter geklaut und warst doch der Einzige der mit 1,89m da hoch kam. Bist Du böse.
Leute esst mehr Burger damit sich die Kette wieder eine Leiter leisten kann und Nico mal Konkurrenz bekommt.


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ICH BIN NICHT SÜSS!!!!!!



...aber auf dem Bild mit Cedric, da lächelst du echt SÜSS!
Oder ist das dein "nimm-mich-hier-und-jetzt-Blick" ???


----------



## kona-patient (18. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> moin leute!
> @ kona-patient:
> wäre ich zuhause würde ich jeden tag von netten trails träumen. irgendeine alternative muss man sich ja hier suchen wenn dein geliebtes big hit 13000km entfernt ganz allein im keller steht. ne, ohne witz, south africa ist zum surfen echt der oberknaller. da gibts echt kein tag wo man nicht irgendwo um cape town nen spot mit richtig geilen wellen hat. naja, dafür habt ihr zuhause ja die bike parks und dazu in worms ne menge action. also immer kräftig rocken.
> @ gesicht-zu-boden:
> ...


----------



## kona-patient (18. Oktober 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber auf dem Bild mit Cedric, da lächelst du echt SÜSS!
> Oder ist das dein "nimm-mich-hier-und-jetzt-Blick" ???



wusste garnich das hecki solch einen blick auf lager hat.


----------



## Elmex (18. Oktober 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber auf dem Bild mit Cedric, da lächelst du echt SÜSS!
> Oder ist das dein "nimm-mich-hier-und-jetzt-Blick" ???



Moin
Das neue Bike ist fertig    und ich habe Fr. und Sa. den ganzen Tag Zeit. Wie siehts aus lassen wirs krachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (18. Oktober 2005)

@Kona_Tröte

Habe ich auch nicht!
Und der Blick auf dem Foto mit Cedric heißt: Mach hinne mir entgleisen gleich die Gesichtszüge und mir ist kalt!


----------



## kona-patient (18. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Kona_Tröte
> 
> Habe ich auch nicht!
> Und der Blick auf dem Foto mit Cedric heißt: Mach hinne mir entgleisen gleich die Gesichtszüge und mir ist kalt!



und ich müss zu konatröti, der von den grün-weißen mit seim mopet ge****t worde


----------



## KrossChris (18. Oktober 2005)

das wusste bisher keiner.
@ kona patient: wieso big shit? biste mit deinem net zufrieden?
wenns nimmer willst, geschenkt nehm ichs gern, zwei sind besser als eins  
morgen wird die hout bay zum big wave spot, mal sehn ob ich da raus geh, auf waschgänge steh ich eigentlich net so


----------



## face-to-ground (18. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Gesicht auf den Boden
> Ich dachte


...denken ist der erste fehler....


			
				Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Du holst Nico da ab. Sitzt der jetzt immer noch dort?


oh verdammt...ich wusste, daß da noch was war...naja..das fortgeschrittene alter erklärt die aufkeimende demenz...   
aber seine abwesenheit is hier fast gar net aufgefallen..du und dein schlechtes gewissen   


			
				Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem, ICH BIN NICHT SÜSS!!!!!!


klar...und wie    vor allem der gesichtsausdruck, als du mich begrüsst hast..sowas in der art wie 'verdammt..der is ja tatsächlich gekommen'


			
				Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nico
> Von wegen reingemogelt. Du hast den Kids die Leiter geklaut und warst doch der Einzige der mit 1,89m da hoch kam. Bist Du böse.
> Leute esst mehr Burger damit sich die Kette wieder eine Leiter leisten kann und Nico mal Konkurrenz bekommt.


der hat weder die leiter geklaut noch gemogelt...die lassen sich doch den ausweis zeigen, bevor da jemand rutschen darf


----------



## face-to-ground (18. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> moin leute!
> 
> @ gesicht-zu-boden:
> jaja, recht haste, die hecki is ne süße und springen kann se auch mittlerweile echt gut, muss man nur mal die bilder in ihrem album betrachten. sind echt fett geworden. soso, da kommst du aus frankenthal und streifst durch fremdes revier wie bismarckturm und so. macht aber auch spass da runter zu düsen, leider jetzt halt ohne unsere schöne rinne
> ...



ja..was soll ichn machen? ft is zu flach..und kinder in der fußgängerzone ärgern hat schon mit 16 kein spaß mehr gemacht...obwohl...früher sind die mit ihren boards und den bmx immer am rathausplatz die schrägen abgrenzungen der blumenbeete hochgefahren und die treppe an der kirche oder am rathaus...
aber ich glaub heutzutage sind die net so tolerant und lassen dich da einfach fahren


----------



## KrossChris (18. Oktober 2005)

so leutz!
heute war ja nich viel los, aber dafür alles friedlich. wünsch euch allen nen schönen feierabend und bis morgen, gehe jetzt bei 28°C und sonne surfen.
yeah


----------



## Pfalzyeti (18. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> so leutz!
> heute war ja nich viel los, aber dafür alles friedlich. wünsch euch allen nen schönen feierabend und bis morgen, gehe jetzt bei 28°C und sonne surfen.
> yeah



klasse und ich quäle mich hier an der FH mit c++ herum :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## firestorm. (18. Oktober 2005)

hey leutz
hab heut ma de tomac im krankenhaus besucht und ich soll euch danke für die besserungsgrüße sagen sieht net so gut aus sein schienbein is teiilweise durch metell ersetzt und das sprungelenk is total zermalen er hatte heute seine zweite op un bald kommt auch noch die dritte un zu aller scheise die er eh schon am hals hat wurd ihm auch noch sein bike aus dem keller geklaut (wie kann man nur so ein arsch sein)
des bike is en ellsworth dare 03
shiver gabel 03
atomlab laufräder
juli 05 vr bremse
juli03 hr bremse (griff ist für vr bremse war aber umgebaut)
husselfelt kurbeln
dicken vorderrat mantel (3.0 oder so)
der aufkleber auf der shiver der aussieht wie so eine zielscheibe is auf der linken seite einmal durchgekratz auserdem is unter dem rotem m auf der unteren brücke auch noch ein kratzer der rahmen hat am tretlager ein paar kratzer von einer zange

mehr kann ich auswendig jetzt leider net sagen aber ihr könnt euch ja mal umsehen ob ihr irgend etwas seht oder hört

ich find sowas echt ma voll scheise


----------



## KrossChris (19. Oktober 2005)

moin leute!
nach ner kräftigen surfsession gestern tut mir heute alles weh. wünsch euch mal allen nen guten start in tag und nicht vergessen: 9.30h ist knoppers-time


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (19. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> moin leute!
> nach ner kräftigen surfsession gestern tut mir heute alles weh. wünsch euch mal allen nen guten start in tag und nicht vergessen: 9.30h ist knoppers-time



wo bleiben eigentlich die beweisfotos, ich will wellen sehen


----------



## KrossChris (19. Oktober 2005)

kommen ja noch sascha. sind noch auf der suche nach nem günstige unterwassergehäuse für die cam. gestern war die hölle los, da konntest du echt von brett zu brett wandern und ständig sind dir irgendwelche leute in die welle gedropt. naja, irgendwann fängst du dann auch das auch zu tun und dann gibts richtig zoff mit den locals. aber ansonsten war es echt fett.


----------



## face-to-ground (19. Oktober 2005)

also sind deine schmerzen das resultat mit händen ausgetragener meinungsverschiedenheiten oder wie   
habt ihr wenigstens gewonnen?

muss bei südafrika immer an lethal weapon II denken...als Roger Murtaugh (Danny Glover) ein visum für die einreise in der botschaft beantragen will


----------



## KrossChris (19. Oktober 2005)

nene, handgreiflich wurde da keiner. bin doch nen friedlicher typ, denn gewalt ist keine lösung, lol


----------



## face-to-ground (19. Oktober 2005)

...stimmt..eine lösung ist es nicht...aber gewalt befriedigt ungemein


----------



## strandi (19. Oktober 2005)

Moinchen!
Wieder back von Gran Canaria...gut erholt und braun gebrannt    
Wie ich sehe wart ihr auch schön fleissig in der Zwischenzeit...
Bleibe jetzt noch bis Montag in der Pfalz...vielleicht sieht man ja noch jemanden im real life....*zu hecki zwinker*   
Bis denne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (19. Oktober 2005)

servus strandi!
ja dann schnapp dir ein radl, samstag morgen 0900 nw-hbf is abfahrt nach frankreich - flammkuchen bis de ranze zerrt, wie man in de palz zu sage pflegt


----------



## strandi (19. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> servus strandi!
> ja dann schnapp dir ein radl, samstag morgen 0900 nw-hbf is abfahrt nach frankreich - flammkuchen bis de ranze zerrt, wie man in de palz zu sage pflegt


samstag morgen 9 uhr   
da werd ich noch schlafen...dat kannste aber singen! is ja schliesslich mein gebi   
aber kann mir wirklich jemand n radl, helm, handschuhe und bikehose leihen   hätte bock auf ne tour am ecki


----------



## face-to-ground (19. Oktober 2005)

hmm...hätte sogar fast alles da....wenn du das ernst meinst und mit nem 'billig-rad' fahren kannst/magst kannst ja pm schicken


----------



## KrossChris (20. Oktober 2005)

ja servus strandi! bist auch wieder da? also bike klamotten kannste dir von mir ausleihen, liegen eh gerade unbenutzt im keller. biete dir sogar mein big hit schätzchen an, aber ob damit ne tour so wirklich spass macht wage ich zu bezweifeln. schick grad ne pm.
achja, is ja ganz schön frech. da fährt er 2 wochen mit seiner holden in urlaub, ist dann sogar noch bei ihr in der pfalz nach seiner rückkehr und zwinkert schon wieder hecki zu. nana, dann pass mal auf dass dir die holde nicht feuer unterm hintern mach  .
so, dann mal frohes schaffen leute


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Oktober 2005)

Na Strandi, auch wieder zurück.
Muss ich Chris aber mal recht geben. Hat Dich der Urlaub nicht ausgelastet   Meine Güte musst Du ausgehungert sein   

Leute gebt dem Strandi ein Rad damit er sich austoben kann.


----------



## strandi (20. Oktober 2005)

@Gesichtsbremse danke, wassen das fürn hobel?

@Chris sauber   wollt schon immer mal fully fahren   

werd mich bei euch beiden nochmal melden...allerdings bezweifel ich, das mir eure bikeklamotten passen   wer kommt mit auf ne tour?   
allerdings bin ich net ausgehungert, ich suche nur ne ausrede um mal kurz vor meiner holden zu fliehen...mir geht langsam die kraft aus


----------



## KrossChris (20. Oktober 2005)

dass dir die kraft ausgeht kann ich verstehen, würde mir auch ausgehen, wenn meine holde 120kg kampfgewicht hätte   . naja aber du weisst ja selbst dass hecki   net schwer ist. aber wenn dir zuzwinkern hilft, viel erfolg.
noch nen tip: müsli gibt power


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> @Gesichtsbremse danke, wassen das fürn hobel?
> 
> @Chris sauber   wollt schon immer mal fully fahren
> 
> ...




Wie Dir geht die Kraft aus und dann willst Du mich treffen. Mutig Mutig! 
Ich stehe aber nicht auf schwache Männer


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Oktober 2005)

auf denen steht man(oder frau) ja auch net rum....das tut denen nämlich weh


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> ... dass hecki   net schwer ist....




nein....aber alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> auf denen steht man(oder frau) ja auch net rum....das tut denen nämlich weh




Einem richtig starken Mann tut das nicht weh, aber das kannst Du ja nicht wissen   Es sei Dir verziehen. 

Und es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen alt sein und auch so aussehen (gell Schmutzfink) oder alt sein, aber es sich nicht anmerken lassen


----------



## KrossChris (20. Oktober 2005)

hey strandi! bring mir das mit dem zuzwinkern mal bei, scheint zu funktionieren


----------



## KrossChris (20. Oktober 2005)

@ gesichtsbremse: die hecki is nur aufm papier alt und net so wie du auch äußerlich. hast se doch selbst letzes wochenende gesehen oder war da dein bauch im weg


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Einem richtig starken Mann tut das nicht weh, aber das kannst Du ja nicht wissen   Es sei Dir verziehen.



hmm..hab ich was verpasst, daß du weißt, was ich nicht tu?    stark, gutaussehend, nett und zuvorkommend...diese begriffe wurden erfunden um mich zu beschreiben
davon abgesehen war meine antwort auf deinen beitrag gemünzt...nächstes mal schreib ich es halt aus, damit auch ältere noch mitkommen   
es hätte heißen sollen: auf schwachen männern (auf die hast du dich ja bezogen....) steht man/frau net rum, das tut denen nämlich weh   



			
				Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen alt sein und auch so aussehen (gell Schmutzfink) oder alt sein, aber es sich nicht anmerken lassen




ich seh noch lang noch net so alt aus, wie du!!! und nur, weil DU es dir net anmerken lässt (oder es versuchst) heißt da lang noch net, daß es anderen net auffällt


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> @ gesichtsbremse: die hecki is nur aufm papier alt und net so wie du auch äußerlich. hast se doch selbst letzes wochenende gesehen oder war da dein bauch im weg



der wär nur im weg gewesen, wenn ich auf meine füße hätte sehen müssen   

hehe..wenn du meinst..ich find aber, daß die farbe, die sie im gesicht hatte, ihr echt gestanden hat...so ein schönes kräftiges rot - net nur alt, auch noch außer form


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Oktober 2005)

wieso ergreifen alle partei für hecki? das fällt mir nur mal so auf...wehren kann sich die kleine ja selber (naja...halt ganz passabel   )
und ich bin nu der einzige, der auf ihr rumhackt, während alle anderen schleimen wie die weltmeister 
<-- stellt mal ein schild auf: 'slippery when wet'


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..hab ich was verpasst, daß du weißt, was ich nicht tu?    stark, gutaussehend, nett und zuvorkommend...diese begriffe wurden erfunden um mich zu beschreiben
> 
> Komisch, dann habe ich letzte Woche wohl jemand anderen in Worms gesehen
> 
> ich seh noch lang noch net so alt aus, wie du!!! und nur, weil DU es dir net anmerken lässt (oder es versuchst) heißt da lang noch net, daß es anderen net auffällt



Hast Du diese Woche wenigstens einmal in den Spiegel geguckt?   
Habe auch eine Lektüre für dich gefunden


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wieso ergreifen alle partei für hecki? das fällt mir nur mal so auf...wehren kann sich die kleine ja selber (naja...halt ganz passabel   )
> und ich bin nu der einzige, der auf ihr rumhackt, während alle anderen schleimen wie die weltmeister
> <-- stellt mal ein schild auf: 'slippery when wet'


----------



## KrossChris (20. Oktober 2005)

du lügst doch!!! kann gar nicht sein, du heisst doch nur gesicht-zu-boden, weil du so abartig hässlich bist dass du dich nicht traust jemand ins gesicht zu schauen. du schämst dich und deswegen schaust die ganze zeit auf den boden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (20. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du diese Woche wenigstens einmal in den Spiegel geguckt?
> Habe auch eine Lektüre für dich gefunden



wenn du so weitermachst, such ich die 'berühmte' folge vom siebten sinn raus
und ja..ich habe spiegel und ich trau mich, da hineinzuschauen

@ Kross: tz - von deinen erwiederungen hätte ich mehr erwartet..aber ok man soll leute auch loben, wenn sie mal ne schwache leistung abgegeben haben, das soll der motivation förderlich sein : tolle entgegnung   

@ hecki: du hast am samstag leider mein t-shirt net gesehen...


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Oktober 2005)

das erste is für den knusprigen   

und damit ich den rest der woche was anzuziehen hab, noch bissi auswahl


----------



## THBiker (20. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> .. und zuvorkommend.....



vor wem kommst du denn?? Vor Hecki     ..


...hmmm....vielleicht mal´s Gesicht wieder hochnehmen und in´n Spiegel schauen........soll bei manchen ziemlich ernüchternd sein!

@Strandi....wann geh´ma biken?? ich bin dabei am WE!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> vor wem kommst du denn?? Vor Hecki     ..



meinetwegen auch das...hauptsache ich hatt meinen spaß   



			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...hmmm....vielleicht mal´s Gesicht wieder hochnehmen und in´n Spiegel schauen........soll bei manchen ziemlich ernüchternd sein!
> 
> @Strandi....wann geh´ma biken?? ich bin dabei am WE!!!



fängst du auch noch mit an...*sfg* leute..wie oft soll ich das noch sagen: *schließt net von euch auf andere*


----------



## THBiker (20. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> fängst du auch noch mit an...*sfg* leute..wie oft soll ich das noch sagen: *schließt net von euch auf andere*



tja...kann leider tagsüber nicht mitmischen, da mein Arbeitgeber etwas altmodisch ist....und wir kein www haben    

Das mit´m Spaß...da geb ich dir recht....    

@all
wie schaut´s denn am WE mit ner Invalidentour aus??

Sa so um 11...start in Lowerchurch bzw 11:15 in Deidesheim


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Oktober 2005)

@Gesicht runter
Wenn Du so nach gutem Sex aussiehst denke ich, das sich die Frau die das Schicksal an Deine Seite treibt immer schön anstrengen wird oder die Schlafbrille den ganzen Tag nicht abnimmt   

Und zum Thema Handauflegen, ich glaube das einzige was sich allein nur bei dem Gedanken an Dein Handauflegen bei mir strafft sind die Waden. Bereit zum davon laufen   

Und die einzige Frau die eine ganze Nacht deinen Namen rufen wird, leidet wahrscheinlich unter einem Putzfimmel und liebt es Nachts die Wohnung zu reinigen und dabei die Möbel zu verschieben.   

So, Du hast einen Spiegel und reingeschaut hast Du auch schon, dann tue es mal wieder. Das letzte Mal ist schon lange her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (20. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> tja...kann leider tagsüber nicht mitmischen, da mein Arbeitgeber etwas altmodisch ist....und wir kein www haben
> 
> Das mit´m Spaß...da geb ich dir recht....
> 
> ...



11.00 is zu früh! Ich gehe morgen in die S.U.I.T.E einen trinken! Da werd ich warscheinlich  am Samstag um 11.00 gerade das letzte mal mit dem Kopf über der Kloschüssel hängen!  :kotz:


----------



## Pfalzyeti (20. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Gesicht runter
> Wenn Du so nach gutem Sex aussiehst denke ich, das sich die Frau die das Schicksal an Deine Seite treibt immer schön anstrengen wird oder die Schlafbrille den ganzen Tag nicht abnimmt
> 
> Und zum Thema Handauflegen, ich glaube das einzige was sich allein nur bei dem Gedanken an Dein Handauflegen bei mir strafft sind die Waden. Bereit zum davon laufen
> ...



harte Worte


----------



## THBiker (20. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> 11.00 is zu früh! Ich gehe morgen in die S.U.I.T.E einen trinken! Da werd ich warscheinlich  am Samstag um 11.00 gerade das letzte mal mit dem Kopf über der Kloschüssel hängen!  :kotz:



hmmm wann wolttest du starten?????????  

iss halt net mehr so lange hell....und ich brauch lange für 20 km


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> harte Worte




Wer soviel Arroganz äh Niveau besitzt kann das ab, gelle Schmutzfink


----------



## Pfalzyeti (20. Oktober 2005)

Kommt ganz drauf an, wie es mir am Samstag geht! Wie wärs mit Eckkopf-Stabenberg-Weinbiet? Sagen wir so gegen 14.00 wenns Wetter passt? 

Wir schreiben am Samstag morgen nochmal! Dann weiß ich was sache ist


----------



## Pfalzyeti (20. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer soviel Arroganz äh Niveau besitzt kann das ab, gelle Schmutzfink



Dann hoff mal, dass die Worte auch in der Höhe gehört wurden! Denn das Niveau scheint doch sehr hoch


----------



## THBiker (20. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt ganz drauf an, wie es mir am Samstag geht! Wie wärs mit Eckkopf-Stabenberg-Weinbiet? Sagen wir so gegen 14.00 wenns Wetter passt?
> 
> Wir schreiben am Samstag morgen nochmal! Dann weiß ich was sache ist




sooooooooooooo spät   ...ich  bin normalerweise der sät losfahrer...nene 14 Uhr ist mir zu spät----will um 4 [email protected] sein....  

starte um 11...ich denk das pack ich


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer soviel Arroganz äh Niveau besitzt kann das ab, gelle Schmutzfink



logo - sowie ich ne passende erwiederung ausformuliert habe, kracht es wieder


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hoff mal, dass die Worte auch in der Höhe gehört wurden! Denn das Niveau scheint doch sehr hoch



bin zwar blind wie ein maulwurf, aber hören tu ich spitzenmässig


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Gesicht runter
> Wenn Du so nach gutem Sex aussiehst denke ich, das sich die Frau die das Schicksal an Deine Seite treibt immer schön anstrengen wird oder die Schlafbrille den ganzen Tag nicht abnimmt



hmm..so negativ war das doch gar net...*sfg* also..von der seite hab ich das gar net betrachtet...   
wird auch allerhöchste zeit, daß sich mal ne frau findet, die sich anstrengt...



			
				Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zum Thema Handauflegen, ich glaube das einzige was sich allein nur bei dem Gedanken an Dein Handauflegen bei mir strafft sind die Waden. Bereit zum davon laufen



keine panik *sfg* das einzige, was hier zum davonlaufen is, bist du   gelände is keins in der nähe - also stehen meine fluchtchancen recht gut



			
				Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die einzige Frau die eine ganze Nacht deinen Namen rufen wird, leidet wahrscheinlich unter einem Putzfimmel und liebt es Nachts die Wohnung zu reinigen und dabei die Möbel zu verschieben.



wieso? übermannt dich ein putzfimmel nach dem sex? ich kann mir das sonst net erklären...also verhaltensweisen haben einige leute...und gedankengänge   



			
				Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> So, Du hast einen Spiegel und reingeschaut hast Du auch schon, dann tue es mal wieder. Das letzte Mal ist schon lange her


net so lange wie bei dir *gg* anders kann ich mir deine photophobie net erklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..so negativ war das doch gar net...*sfg* also..von der seite hab ich das gar net betrachtet...
> wird auch allerhöchste zeit, daß sich mal ne frau findet, die sich anstrengt...
> 
> Da kann ich Dir nur Glück und guten Willen von Amor wünschen
> ...



Wieso, weißt doch wie ich jetzt aussehe und schreibst immer noch


----------



## strandi (20. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> sooooooooooooo spät   ...ich  bin normalerweise der sät losfahrer...nene 14 Uhr ist mir zu spät----will um 4 [email protected] sein....
> 
> starte um 11...ich denk das pack ich


hm, also 11 uhr is mir zu früh...wie wärs mit 12 start am badehaisl?
ich brauch halt noch ne hose   denke net das mir die vom chris passt   meld mich nochmal bei dir...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (20. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..so negativ war das doch gar net...*sfg* also..von der seite hab ich das gar net betrachtet...
> wird auch allerhöchste zeit, daß sich mal ne frau findet, die sich anstrengt...
> 
> 
> ...



Wollte nur mal kurz an die Forums-Regel erinnern:


Keine Angriffe!
Greife keinen anderen Benutzer an. Persönliche Attacken werden hier nicht toleriert. Hinterfrage die Meinungen und den Standpunkt von anderern, aber tue dies überlegt und respektvoll - ohne Beleidigungen, Beschimpfungen, Verleumdungen usw.

Mag sein, dass das hier alles net ernst gemeint ist, aber  für dritte Leser siehts doof aus.

Also mal wieder die Bremse ziehen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (20. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, also 11 uhr is mir zu früh...wie wärs mit 12 start am badehaisl?
> ich brauch halt noch ne hose   denke net das mir die vom chris passt   meld mich nochmal bei dir...



Hey Strandi, alter Millionär!!!!

Kannst ja samstags noch schnell in die Stadt fahren, Dir eine kaufen!


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Strandi, alter Millionär!!!!
> 
> Kannst ja samstags noch schnell in die Stadt fahren, Dir eine kaufen!


Jap,... hier habe ich meine erste Radelhose gekauft...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (20. Oktober 2005)

Jepp is gar nicht weit weg! Klamotten ham se im Überfluss! Auch in Deiner größe Strandi


----------



## THBiker (20. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nur mal kurz an die Forums-Regel erinnern:
> 
> 
> Keine Angriffe!
> ...




also Yeti...jetzt spiel mal net den Moralapostel....wer diesen Fred ernst nimmt....naja der hat glaub ich......


----------



## strandi (20. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> also Yeti...jetzt spiel mal net den Moralapostel....wer diesen Fred ernst nimmt....naja der hat glaub ich......


generell haste ja recht...fand yeti´s einwand aber auch net verkehrt da das niveau einiger einträge wirklich etwas zu wünschen übrig liess   

@yeti alter scherzkeks


----------



## Pfalzyeti (20. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> also Yeti...jetzt spiel mal net den Moralapostel....wer diesen Fred ernst nimmt....naja der hat glaub ich......



 das weiß ich auch! Soll aber noch so Menschen geben die......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (20. Oktober 2005)

Kratzt euch - beisst euch - spuckt euch an - werft euch Tiernamen an den Kopf 
Mensch, es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, einen Thread zum "Closed" zu bringen. Das habe ja selbst ich schon geschafft  . Siehe hier 


K.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (20. Oktober 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Kratzt euch - beisst euch - spuckt euch an - werft euch Tiernamen an den Kopf
> Mensch, es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, einen Thread zum "Closed" zu bringen. Das habe ja selbst ich schon geschafft  . Siehe hier
> 
> 
> K.


----------



## plastikengel (20. Oktober 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Kratzt euch - beisst euch - spuckt euch an - werft euch Tiernamen an den Kopf
> Mensch, es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, einen Thread zum "Closed" zu bringen. Das habe ja selbst ich schon geschafft  . Siehe hier
> 
> 
> K.



na du lässt ja geistige ergüsse von dir!!!   das grenzt ja schon fast an genialität, wobei genialität und wahnsinn ja nah beieinander liegen...


----------



## strandi (20. Oktober 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Kratzt euch - beisst euch - spuckt euch an - werft euch Tiernamen an den Kopf
> Mensch, es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, einen Thread zum "Closed" zu bringen. Das habe ja selbst ich schon geschafft  . Siehe hier
> 
> 
> K.


und ich war dabei


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> generell haste ja recht...fand yeti´s einwand aber auch net verkehrt da das niveau einiger einträge wirklich etwas zu wünschen übrig liess
> 
> @yeti alter scherzkeks



soll ich da jetzt was zu sagen? ich versuche fast immer persönliche angriffe zu vermeiden (bsp: nick weil so hässlich ect pp) nehme das weder persönlich noch ernst...
aber..wie ich samstag zu jemand bestimmtes gesagt habe: blödsinn labern ist ein schmaler grat zwischen beleidigend sein und zoten reißen....manche kommen halt ins trudeln


----------



## Elmex (21. Oktober 2005)

Ich beteilige mich auch kaum noch da die Themen (Beschimpfungen) recht Niveaulos sind.
LEIDER !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (21. Oktober 2005)

...auch Plastikengel beobachtet mehr, als sie schreibt - wie meine Wenigkeit.

@Plastikengel:
gehst du überhaupt noch biken? Du verkaufst dein Bike und deine Jacke und
du meldest dich nicht mehr für Touren an, bei denen du eh nicht mitfährst...


----------



## KrossChris (21. Oktober 2005)

hey luetz was gehtn hier ab? da seid ihr die harten freerider die immer staben hill 
und edge head und was weiss ich für krasse trails fahren und dann auch noch hardcore die kanten klatschen und dann fangt ihr an zu heulen, wenn es hier mal bissl rund geht. also wer das gelaber hier ernst nimmt, der is echt selbst schuld. was meinst du dazu gesichtsbremse? bissl spass muss man doch jedem gönnen.
echt, dachte ihr hättet nen härteres fell. nehmt euch mal nen besipiel an der süßen hecki, die wehrt sich wenigstens und fängt net gleich an hier rumzuheulen.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (21. Oktober 2005)

oh je, da hab ich was angerichtet!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. Oktober 2005)

Also jetzt mal im ernst Leute. Was ist denn hier los?
Habt ihr heute "Sensible Flakes" gefrühstückt.
Mensch, schon mal was von Humor gehört? Also ich habe mich nicht angegriffen gefühlt und wenn jetzt der Moralapostel ins Spiel kommt, dann spiele ich nicht mehr mit. Ist ja albern.


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Oktober 2005)

ich mein gar nix zu, verteil lollies und arbeite an meinen fähigkeiten zur deeskalation   
und wenn des net klappt, hol ich nen wasserwerfer und ein paar hundertschaften knüppelschwingender hafenarbeiter   


nein..ernsthaft mal...vielleicht sind wir allesamt etwas vom momentum getrieben über das ziel hinausgeschossen

frühstücken tu ich grundsätzlich nur 'CLOWNS©' - auch wenn die komisch schmecken


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich mein gar nix zu, verteil lollies und arbeite an meinen fähigkeiten zur deeskalation
> und wenn des net klappt, hol ich nen wasserwerfer und ein paar hundertschaften knüppelschwingender hafenarbeiter
> 
> 
> nein..ernsthaft mal...vielleicht sind wir allesamt etwas vom momentum getrieben über das ziel hinausgeschossen




Und jetzt ducken, hey, Schmutzfink, was ist los??? Ich glaube da waren schon heftigere Beleidigungen im Spiel und alles hat gelacht. Ich glaube eher das hier einige Leute ihren Humor in der Straßenbahn haben liegen lassen.


----------



## KrossChris (21. Oktober 2005)

hey gesichtsbremse!!! haben dich die sensiblen dieses forums jetzt angesteckt? oder hängt das mit dem schock zusammen als du doch mal wieder in den spiegel geschaut hast? so kenn ich dich gar nicht, reiss dich mal am riemen. vollgas zum angriff  . und alle anderen, zieht euch nen helm und protektoren an, dann haltet ihr dass hier auch aus


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt ducken, hey, Schmutzfink, was ist los??? Ich glaube da waren schon heftigere Beleidigungen im Spiel und alles hat gelacht. Ich glaube eher das hier einige Leute ihren Humor in der Straßenbahn haben liegen lassen.



NIEMALS - lieber stehend sterben als knieend um gnade winseln


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hey gesichtsbremse!!! haben dich die sensiblen dieses forums jetzt angesteckt? oder hängt das mit dem schock zusammen als du doch mal wieder in den spiegel geschaut hast? so kenn ich dich gar nicht, reiss dich mal am riemen. vollgas zum angriff  . und alle anderen, zieht euch nen helm und protektoren an, dann haltet ihr dass hier auch aus



ja was nu? du steckst voller widersprüche...bist du ne frau? vollgas oder am riemen reißen? musst dich schon entscheiden...


----------



## KrossChris (21. Oktober 2005)

hey gesichselfmeter, äh, gesichtsbremse. am riemen reissen war darauf bezogen, dass du meinst wir wären übers ziel hinausgeschossen. das ziel is noch lange nicht in sicht, deswegen weiterhin vollgas geben. ja und recht hast schon, mit meinen langen zotteln bin ich fast so sexy wie manche frau  , aber da frägst besser die hecki zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (21. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hey gesichselfmeter, äh, gesichtsbremse. am riemen reissen war darauf bezogen, dass du meinst wir wären übers ziel hinausgeschossen. das ziel is noch lange nicht in sicht, deswegen weiterhin vollgas geben. ja und recht hast schon, mit meinen langen zotteln bin ich fast so sexy wie manche frau  , aber da frägst besser die hecki zu.


lange zotteln   als haare kann man das ja net mehr bezeichnen   
aber wie jetzt...is hecki ne verkappte lesbe oder warum steht sie auf so
weibliche typen wie dich   
naja, werd sie das mal fragen bei unserem date nachher


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> lange zotteln   als haare kann man das ja net mehr bezeichnen
> aber wie jetzt...is hecki ne verkappte lesbe oder warum steht sie auf so
> weibliche typen wie dich
> naja, werd sie das mal fragen bei unserem date nachher




 das war gemein - so, jetzt spiele ich nicht mehr mit euch   
Mich als Lesbe zu beschimpfen, das sage ich meiner Mama und die kommt mit dem Kochlöffel und versohlt Dir den Hintern.


----------



## strandi (21. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> das war gemein - so, jetzt spiele ich nicht mehr mit euch
> Mich als Lesbe zu beschimpfen, das sage ich meiner Mama und die kommt mit dem Kochlöffel und versohlt Dir den Hintern.


  versprochen?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> versprochen?




Ja, das ich nicht mehr mit dir spiele ist versprochen. 
Und nachher kannst Du dich mit Aschenbecher und Speisekarte unterhalten


----------



## KrossChris (21. Oktober 2005)

hey strandi, das wars dann wohl mit deinem date nachher, hecki als lesbe zu beschimpfen. aber wenns noch zustande kommt dein date dann frag sie nach meinen qualitäten und du wirst enttäuscht wieder nach dänemark zurückfahren und dir überlegen dir nicht auch deine haare wachsen zu lassen


----------



## strandi (21. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hey strandi, das wars dann wohl mit deinem date nachher, hecki als lesbe zu beschimpfen. aber wenns noch zustande kommt dein date dann frag sie nach meinen qualitäten und du wirst enttäuscht wieder nach dänemark zurückfahren und dir überlegen dir nicht auch deine haare wachsen zu lassen


also das wird nun wirklich nicht passieren...hab noch etwas würde in mir...und bis die gestorben is bleibts bei der kurzhaarfrisur   
und sollte hecki tatsächlich von deinen qualitäten begeistert sein, dann fehlt ihr halt einfach der vergleich


----------



## KrossChris (21. Oktober 2005)

man, man strandi! wenn deine holde wüsste was du hier so loslässt, da würde aber der dachstuhl gewaltig brennen. ob die so begeistert wäre wenn du hier von vergleichen redst? naja, dann streng dich mal an später um hecki nen vergleich zu ermöglichen, aber ich glaub eh nicht, dass sie nen vergleich braucht. wirst aber selbst merken  .


----------



## strandi (21. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> man, man strandi! wenn deine holde wüsste was du hier so loslässt, da würde aber der dachstuhl gewaltig brennen. ob die so begeistert wäre wenn du hier von vergleichen redst? naja, dann streng dich mal an später um hecki nen vergleich zu ermöglichen, aber ich glaub eh nicht, dass sie nen vergleich braucht. wirst aber selbst merken  .



 ich hab ja nie erwähnt das ich n vergleich anbieten will   
ausserdem weiss meine holde ja das ich mich mit hecki treffe...hab ihr allerdings kein foto vom heckilader gezeigt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ja nie erwähnt das ich n vergleich anbieten will
> ausserdem weiss meine holde ja das ich mich mit hecki treffe...hab ihr allerdings kein foto vom heckilader gezeigt




Was jetzt, lesbisch und schwul (Heckilader)   

Also Strandi, ich weiß ja nicht, aber irgendeine Stimme in mir sagt: "Treff Dich nicht mit geistig verwirrten Menschen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrossChris (21. Oktober 2005)

würde ich auch nicht machen ihr ein foto von der süßen hecki   zeigen, sonst is sie danach frustriert und deine kohle für nen rückflug nach dk darfst in ihr schönheitsop stecken


----------



## strandi (21. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> würde ich auch nicht machen ihr ein foto von der süßen hecki   zeigen, sonst is sie danach frustriert und deine kohle für nen rückflug nach dk darfst in ihr schönheitsop stecken


das hat meine liebste am allerwenigsten nötig   
bei dir würde übrigens schon ein friseurbesuch reichen um dein optisches aufzumöbeln   

@hecki verwirrt is lustig


----------



## KrossChris (21. Oktober 2005)

naja, da bin ich ja im vorteil, weil nen frisörbesuch um einiges billiger ist wie ne fettabsaugung. aber ich kann dich verstehen, dass du deine wampe magst, denn wozu nen six-pack nehmen wenn man auch nen ganzes fass haben kann


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hey gesichselfmeter, äh, gesichtsbremse. am riemen reissen war darauf bezogen, dass du meinst wir wären übers ziel hinausgeschossen. das ziel is noch lange nicht in sicht, deswegen weiterhin vollgas geben. ja und recht hast schon, mit meinen langen zotteln bin ich fast so sexy wie manche frau  , aber da frägst besser die hecki zu.



sexy wie manche frau..soso...also bist ein mädchen..und mädchen bekommen nen rock


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> naja, da bin ich ja im vorteil, weil nen frisörbesuch um einiges billiger ist wie ne fettabsaugung. aber ich kann dich verstehen, dass du deine wampe magst, denn wozu nen six-pack nehmen wenn man auch nen ganzes fass haben kann



das is mein spruch


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Was jetzt, lesbisch und schwul (Heckilader)
> 
> Also Strandi, ich weiß ja nicht, aber irgendeine Stimme in mir sagt: "Treff Dich nicht mit geistig verwirrten Menschen!"



oh verdammt...war ich so schlimm? hab doch kaum was gesagt....    muss wohl doch ein einschneidendes erlebnis gewesen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (21. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das hat meine liebste am allerwenigsten nötig
> bei dir würde übrigens schon ein friseurbesuch reichen um dein optisches aufzumöbeln



bist du dir da so sicher? anders muss net besser sein


----------



## strandi (21. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> naja, da bin ich ja im vorteil, weil nen frisörbesuch um einiges billiger ist wie ne fettabsaugung. aber ich kann dich verstehen, dass du deine wampe magst, denn wozu nen six-pack nehmen wenn man auch nen ganzes fass haben kann


ausserdem zeugt die wampe von wohlstand


----------



## strandi (21. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> bist du dir da so sicher? anders muss net besser sein


stimmt   allerdings wollte ich ihm net alle hoffnung nehmen


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem zeugt die wampe von wohlstand



mir war, als hätte ich vor vielen, vielen jahren mal in einer geo gelesen, daß vom standpunkt der evolution 'de ranze' das ideal wäre....es gibt kaum einen besseren energiespeicher, als das körperfett (noch dazu soll es eine gewisse 'intelligenz' besitzen)  


wieso das denn nicht? jemandes hoffnung zu zerstören und ihn niedergeschlagen zu sehen ist doch das ehrenwerte ziel...und wenn mans geschickt macht, merken das die umstehenden net mal


----------



## KrossChris (21. Oktober 2005)

die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## KrossChris (21. Oktober 2005)

du nimmst mir net die hoffnung strandi und könntest sie mir auch net nehmen, aber ich denke die hecki wird sie dir später nehmen bei eurem kaffeedate.


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> du nimmst mir net die hoffnung strandi und könntest sie mir auch net nehmen, aber ich denke die hecki wird sie dir später nehmen bei eurem kaffeedate.



die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hey luetz was gehtn hier ab? da seid ihr die harten freerider die immer staben hill
> und edge head und was weiss ich für krasse trails fahren und dann auch noch hardcore die kanten klatschen und dann fangt ihr an zu heulen, wenn es hier mal bissl rund geht. also wer das gelaber hier ernst nimmt, der is echt selbst schuld. was meinst du dazu gesichtsbremse? bissl spass muss man doch jedem gönnen.
> echt, dachte ihr hättet nen härteres fell. nehmt euch mal nen besipiel an der süßen hecki, die wehrt sich wenigstens und fängt net gleich an hier rumzuheulen.


 aber wer klatscht hier hardcore Kanten?! 



			
				face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> sexy wie manche frau..soso...also bist ein mädchen..und mädchen bekommen nen rock


Hehe! Gibt noch nen Daumen!


----------



## KrossChris (21. Oktober 2005)

können gerne mal zusammen ne runde in wildbad oder winterberg fahren gehen gesichtselfmeter, dann werden wir ja sehen wer sich wie ein mädchen anstellt.
und die röcke sind ausverkauft, die trägt der nico schon


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> können gerne mal zusammen ne runde in wildbad oder winterberg fahren gehen gesichtselfmeter, dann werden wir ja sehen wer sich wie ein mädchen anstellt.
> und die röcke sind ausverkauft, die trägt der nico schon


Das kannst du aber singen... Männerröcke sind doch glaube ich wieder in. Musst eben nur ein bisschen metrosexueller sein als andere! 

Ach und face-to-ground nehmen wir wirklich mal mit nach Wildbad. Da kann er dann mal den neuen Drop mit seinem Stevens springen. Ist ja immerhin rot...  

Ich freu mich. Noch etwa 2 Wochen und ich hab endlich nen Dualrädel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrossChris (21. Oktober 2005)

na wenn der wirklich mal mitkommen sollte muss er danach wohl seinen namen von face-to-ground ind face-in-ground ändern


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> na wenn der wirklich mal mitkommen sollte muss er danach wohl seinen namen von face-to-ground ind face-in-ground ändern


Hehe,... dann müsste ich aber auch heißen "face-to-fangzaun". Irgendwie ziehen mich die Dinger an...


----------



## KrossChris (21. Oktober 2005)

dürfen da überhaupt so hässliche leute wie face-to-ground fahren? und schafft die bahn es leute mit nem bauch, bei dem man die eigenen füße net mehr sieht zu befördern? oder haben die sowas wie ne horrorstrecke, wo es nicht auffallen würde?


----------



## KrossChris (21. Oktober 2005)

hey ihr müden krieger was denn hier los, habt ihr alle euer pulver schon verschossen? naja, wünsch euch allen ein erholsames wochende. bis montag


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> dürfen da überhaupt so hässliche leute wie face-to-ground fahren?


nein


			
				KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> und schafft die bahn es leute mit nem bauch, bei dem man die eigenen füße net mehr sieht zu befördern?


nein


			
				KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> oder haben die sowas wie ne horrorstrecke, wo es nicht auffallen würde?


und nein   

ich werde halt in zukunft die maske mit deinem konterfei wieder ausgezogen lassen...


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hey ihr müden krieger was denn hier los, habt ihr alle euer pulver schon verschossen? naja, wünsch euch allen ein erholsames wochende. bis montag



könnte ja sein, daß ich ab und an, zwischen 'sinnlosefredsfüttern' auch mal meiner arbeit nachgehe und versuche dir nachzueifern - ist gar nicht mal so schwer


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Oktober 2005)

Ihr zwei seit mal richtig böse zueinander. Ruhe bewaren ist die erste Bürgerpflicht. Habe eben 2 Stunden CoD gespielt und bin auch nicht durchgedreht, also bitte an mir nen Beispiel nehmen!


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr zwei seit mal richtig böse zueinander. Ruhe bewaren ist die erste Bürgerpflicht. Habe eben 2 Stunden CoD gespielt und bin auch nicht durchgedreht, also bitte an mir nen Beispiel nehmen!



du hattest ja auch zwei stunden lang die möglichkeit, deine aggressionen in form von virtuellen projektilen auf virtuelle menschliche wesen zu projizieren   

außerdem war ich net bös..im gegenteil..ich war sogar sowas von lieb!! hab nämlich die hälfte der forumlierungen wieder wegeditiert, bevor jemand genau das behauptet, was du gerade getan hast

ich persönlich sehe mich eher als männliche ausgabe davon:


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich persönlich sehe mich eher als männliche ausgabe davon:


Blond wäre mir lieber...
Etwa so :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrossChris (21. Oktober 2005)

jaja, bevor es hier noch tränen gibt mache ich dir ein friedensangebot face.


----------



## strandi (21. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hey ihr müden krieger was denn hier los, habt ihr alle euer pulver schon verschossen? naja, wünsch euch allen ein erholsames wochende. bis montag


ich hatte nur was besseres zu tun....z.b. mit hecki n kaffee zu trinken und shoppen zu gehen   
sind uns wirklich nahe gekommen...tut mir echt leid für dich chris...naja du bist halt zu weit weg und net männlich genug


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, bevor es hier noch tränen gibt mache ich dir ein friedensangebot face.



 

zu spät

als wiedergutmachung schlage ich vor, daß du bei deinem nächsten d-aufenthalt dir ein radl schnappst und wir mal eben nach frankreich gondeln und du mir nen flammkuchen ausgibst...morgen werde ich sehen, wo es sich dann lohnt, speisen zu gehen


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte nur was besseres zu tun....z.b. mit hecki n kaffee zu trinken und shoppen zu gehen
> sind uns wirklich nahe gekommen...tut mir echt leid für dich chris...naja du bist halt zu weit weg und net männlich genug








ps: wusste gar nicht, daß hier im forum eine mindestlänge vorgeschrieben ist....   (nein..nicht, was ihr denkt sondern: Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf:  
Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen. )


----------



## strandi (21. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ps: wusste gar nicht, daß hier im forum eine mindestlänge vorgeschrieben ist....   (nein..nicht, was ihr denkt sondern: Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf:
> Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen. )


naja, wenn´s hier ne andere mindestlängenverordnung geben würde, müssten wir ja leider auf unseren tapferen mitstreiter aus kapstadt verzichten


----------



## THBiker (21. Oktober 2005)

so Leute...habt ihr euch alle wieder lieb   



nachdem ja´n paar so rumgeheult haben     ....tse.....alles Schallmauerstreicher....oder so    

Wie schaut´s aus...was geht am WE??? Kommt nu wer mit??

laß mich noch auf 12 rauf handeln!!soll eh net sooooo doll werden das weder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (21. Oktober 2005)

um 0900 machen wir uns auf den weg, in frankreich einzufallen und lokale verwüstungen anzurichten...oder wie war das nochmal?

außerdem...is gar nich so einfach, ne schallmauer zu streichen....ich könnt dich ja mal lassen..aber das wird bestimmt nix..du kannst das doch gar nicht richtig


----------



## THBiker (21. Oktober 2005)

nee...iss net einfach....vor allem mit´m gesicht im Dreck....  ......

ahhh ihr seid alle bei´n Franz-Köppen....auch gut, dann ist Ruhe im Wald  

Mari...kommst du ne Runde mit??? Könntest ja mal wider deine Sekretärin mitnehmen, damit wir´n bissl spaß haben    ...oder so


----------



## han (21. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nee...iss net einfach....vor allem mit´m gesicht im Dreck....  ......
> 
> ahhh ihr seid alle bei´n Franz-Köppen....auch gut, dann ist Ruhe im Wald
> 
> Mari...kommst du ne Runde mit??? Könntest ja mal wider deine Sekretärin mitnehmen, damit wir´n bissl spaß haben    ...oder so


morgen mittach geht erstmal mein Bike vertisch mache und dann am Sunntach vllt in die Palz.. oder mit Frauchen und Hundi wandern..oder zu OBI


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> um 0900 machen wir uns auf den weg, in frankreich einzufallen und lokale verwüstungen anzurichten...oder wie war das nochmal?


Ich sehe du hast da was grundlegendes missverstanden.
Hast du eigentlich schon deine Vokabeln gelernt?! 

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nee...iss net einfach....vor allem mit´m gesicht im Dreck....    ......



ich sehe..du hast schon einschlägige erfahrungen gesammelt (hmm..ich liebe doppeldeutigkeiten)



			
				mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe du hast da was grundlegendes missverstanden.
> Hast du eigentlich schon deine Vokabeln gelernt?!
> 
> nico



öhm *schwitz* oui oui oO(wo war nochmal der beitrag?)


----------



## THBiker (23. Oktober 2005)

Hey Leute der Strandi hat Geburtstag

Happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Birthdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## han (23. Oktober 2005)

genau    

auch von mir   zu deinem XXX Geburtstag 

     

 und viele


----------



## face-to-ground (23. Oktober 2005)

auch von mir alles gute an den strandi


----------



## strandi (23. Oktober 2005)

jo danke jungs   
@mari danke das du mein alter net genannt hast


----------



## proclimber (23. Oktober 2005)

Alles Gute auch von mir!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (23. Oktober 2005)

Natürlich auch von mir alles Gute zum Burzeltach, Strandi.
Wir gaben uns alles Mühe einen deiner Gäste am gestrigen Tage ins Koma zu fahren. Zunächst durch Lullertempo und dann durch die Streckenlänge. Ist er vorzeitig auf der Couch eingeschlafen?
Wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm. Hauptsache er hat dir kein gelbes Schaf geschenkt.


K.


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Oktober 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich auch von mir alles Gute zum Burzeltach, Strandi.
> Wir gaben uns alles Mühe einen deiner Gäste am gestrigen Tage ins Koma zu fahren. Zunächst durch Lullertempo und dann durch die Streckenlänge. Ist er vorzeitig auf der Couch eingeschlafen?
> Wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm. Hauptsache er hat dir kein gelbes Schaf geschenkt.


Hehe,.. hatte mir wirklich überlegt den Witz noch mal zu erzählen... 

Naja eingeschlafen bin ich nicht. Aber fast... Habe auch ab 01:00 ziemlich gequengelt aber ich durfte einfach nicht gehen: O-Ton der Anderen: "Nico,... setzen...!"


----------



## face-to-ground (23. Oktober 2005)

hättest dir halt mal nen kaffee gemacht..so nen schönen, leckeren kochend heißen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hättest dir halt mal nen kaffee gemacht..so nen schönen, leckeren kochend heißen



Aber mit Schuss!!!


----------



## Elmex (23. Oktober 2005)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag strandi !


----------



## Elmex (23. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mit Schuss!!!



Habe das "schwere" Kona zweimal bis zum Eckkopf hochgetreten und war eigentlich sehr zufrieden.  
Ich habe natürlich beim zweiten Anstieg alles alles alles geben müssen aber ich habe es immerhin gepackt.
Wenn ich mir nächstes Jahr nicht wieder das Kreuzband abreisse wird die Kondition bestimmt besser!
Auch die Geometrie ist schwer in ordnung und ich kam überall bergauf mit der Doppelbrücke.  
Also nicht wie befürchtet!
Bergab hab ich es richtig krachen lassen und der Boxxer war SUPER und hat alles geschluckt.   
Das ganze nasse Laub war sehr gefährlich. Sogar so gefährlich dass einer von uns böse gestürzt ist.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. Oktober 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das "schwere" Kona zweimal bis zum Eckkopf hochgetreten und war eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
> Ich habe natürlich beim zweiten Anstieg alles alles alles geben müssen aber ich habe es immerhin gepackt.
> Wenn ich mir nächstes Jahr nicht wieder das Kreuzband abreisse wird die Kondition bestimmt besser!
> Auch die Geometrie ist schwer in ordnung und ich kam überall bergauf mit der Doppelbrücke.
> ...



Jetzt brauchst nur noch Reifen mit einem guten weichen Profil! Dann passt alles!  
Werde in Zukunft mehr Touren mit meinem anderen Rad fahren! Die Konditionsbolzerei is nu vorbei!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (23. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jo danke jungs
> @mari danke das du mein alter net genannt hast




Happy Birthday auch von mir. Hoffe Du hast die Karte über ICQ erhalten.


----------



## KrossChris (24. Oktober 2005)

moin strandi!
hab zuhause leider kein internet, auch von mir schöne grüsse und alles gute zum geburtstag. hoffe ihr habt euch kräftig mit caipi die kante gegeben.
meine chancen bei hecki stehn glaub ich immer noch ganz gut, aber war doch nen tolles geburtstagsgeschenk von ihr mit dir nen kaffee trinken zu gehen und dich glauben zu lassen sie habe dich gern.
@ gesichtsbremse:
da die meisten hier alle angefangen haben zu heulen sollten wir uns wenns heftig wird mit pm`s bekriegen. was meinst du dazu?

so leutz, dann mal frohes schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (24. Oktober 2005)

...und dann screener von den pm´s in den fred einfügen?


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hättest dir halt mal nen kaffee gemacht..so nen schönen, leckeren kochend heißen


Rate mal was ich gemacht habe nachdem ich geduscht habe. Richtig,... nen schönen heißen Kaffee und mich dann vors Notebook geflakst... 
Man gings mir dann gut. 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## THBiker (24. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> moin strandi!
> hab zuhause leider kein internet, auch von mir schöne grüsse und alles gute zum geburtstag. hoffe ihr habt euch kräftig mit caipi die kante gegeben.



höhö nöööööööööööö...gab nur bier...und wein...naja und´s bier war kaputt, bzw leer ;-)


----------



## strandi (24. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> höhö nöööööööööööö...gab nur bier...und wein...naja und´s bier war kaputt, bzw leer ;-)


hehe war net leer...und kaputt war nur das schwarzbier


----------



## THBiker (24. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe war net leer...und kaputt war nur das schwarzbier



dann hattest du´s für dich versteckt ;-) ...war schon ok so....muss ja net immer strernhagelvoll sein


----------



## Seppl2 (25. Oktober 2005)

Morgäääääääähn at all,

@strandi: Lieber spät als nie, also auch von mir . Das die Hecki aus ner Torte..., zum Geburtstag ... neee hätt ich nicht gedacht.
Gruss Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (25. Oktober 2005)

Seppl2 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgäääääääähn at all,
> 
> @strandi: Lieber spät als nie, also auch von mir . Das die Hecki aus ner Torte..., zum Geburtstag ... neee hätt ich nicht gedacht.
> Gruss Dirk


  ohje, hab ich das verschlafen   
so, back at work...endlich wieder regelmässig online


----------



## Hecklerin23 (25. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ohje, hab ich das verschlafen
> so, back at work...endlich wieder regelmässig online




 Wie wo war ich? In einer Torte   
Muss ich wohl auch verschlafen haben. 
Man, auf was ihr immer alles kommt


----------



## strandi (25. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wo war ich? In einer Torte
> Muss ich wohl auch verschlafen haben.
> Man, auf was ihr immer alles kommt


aber ich muss sagen: der gedanke hat was


----------



## KrossChris (25. Oktober 2005)

moin leutz!
bin wieder wach nach ettlichen kochendheißen kaffees


----------



## Seppl2 (25. Oktober 2005)

Wie jetzt, hab ich da was falsch verstanden oder zuviel rein interpretiert??? Kaffee - Geburtstag - Treffen. Okay geb zu ich bin wohl gedanklich über das Ziel hinausgeschossen. 

Aber ne geile Idee ist doch, oder?


----------



## face-to-ground (25. Oktober 2005)

lol..hecki springt mit ihrem radl aus ner torte   
wenn schon, muss es ja zum thema passen


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wo war ich? In einer Torte
> Muss ich wohl auch verschlafen haben.
> Man, auf was ihr immer alles kommt


Jap, hättest du nicht in der Tort geschlafen wärste auch rausgesprungen... War aber wohl nix. Hättest am Vortag nicht soviel Saufen sollen. Dann hättest du deinen Einsatz auch nicht verpasst...


----------



## strandi (25. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jap, hättest du nicht in der Tort geschlafen wärste auch rausgesprungen... War aber wohl nix. Hättest am Vortag nicht soviel Saufen sollen. Dann hättest du deinen Einsatz auch nicht verpasst...


jetzt weiss ich auch wo der alkoholgestank in der wohnung herkam...von hecki in der torte


----------



## Hecklerin23 (25. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt weiss ich auch wo der alkoholgestank in der wohnung herkam...von hecki in der torte




Oha, das ist aber eine böse Unterstellung. 
Zumal ihr mich wahrscheinlich abgefüllt habt damit ich in dieser Torte bleibe.
 
Muss eine ganze Menge gewesen sein sonst wüsste ich noch was davon.


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Oktober 2005)

Boah,... ich dreh noch durch. Skifahren am Wochenende wird nix, da die Schneelage doch etwas miserabel ist und es sich deswegen nicht rentiert soviele KM zu fahren. Könnte ich echt durchdrehen. Aber was will man machen? *guml*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (25. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Boah,... ich dreh noch durch. Skifahren am Wochenende wird nix, da die Schneelage doch etwas miserabel ist und es sich deswegen nicht rentiert soviele KM zu fahren. Könnte ich echt durchdrehen. Aber was will man machen? *guml*


komm doch spontan nach kbh...ich mache ne kleine birthdayparty


----------



## strandi (25. Oktober 2005)

hab mal wieder n ultrafettes bmx video aufgetrieben   
is ein quicktime stream:
http://www.bmxonline.com/bmx/video/image/0,15741,1121472_78_1,00.html
geile mucke, fette tricks (brakeless nosewheelie, double tailwhip etc   )
viel spass


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Oktober 2005)

Was'n hier los, nach elf und noch keiner hat geschrieben - Belustigung now!

Schönes Video Strandi, gerade gestern hab ich mir alle Final-Vids von Matt Hoffmann 2 (Playstation 2) nochmal angesehen,
aber BMX is nix für mich, hab's mal probiert und nicht mal nen Pseudo-Bunny-Hop hingekriegt...


----------



## strandi (26. Oktober 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> aber BMX is nix für mich, hab's mal probiert und nicht mal nen Pseudo-Bunny-Hop hingekriegt...


ach, stell dich net so an   es ist nicht leicht zu lernen...dat stimmt, aber wenn du so fährst wie die jungs in dem video, rockste glaub ich jeden bikepark mit deinem fully


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Oktober 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> aber BMX is nix für mich, hab's mal probiert und nicht mal nen Pseudo-Bunny-Hop hingekriegt...


Echt jetzt? Ich finde den BunnyHop mit dem BMX viel leichter als mit einem MTB. Da muss man ja fast nur am Lenker ziehen und das Teil hebt ab. Soll allerdings nicht heißen das es einfach ist so irgendwo drauf zu springen...


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Oktober 2005)

...vielleicht lag's auch dran, dass das Teil net besonders gut war...???
Aber ich hätte eh kein Geld für'n Zweitbike


----------



## strandi (26. Oktober 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...vielleicht lag's auch dran, dass das Teil net besonders gut war...???
> Aber ich hätte eh kein Geld für'n Zweitbike


bmx sind gar net sooo teuer...mein hat damals knapp 1300 DM (gott hab sie seelig) gezahlt...is jetzt fast 6 jahre alt und hält ohne ende! bräuchte nur mal ne neue kurbel...


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Oktober 2005)

das Teil, das ich mal kurz getestet hab hat nur max. 200 Euro gekostet...  
War mir aber schon bewusst, dasses Shize is. 1300 DM ist für ein BMX schon ne gute Summe (is ja nix dran).
Eher kauf ich mir mal noch ein Hardtail in 26" - oder evtl. in 24";
aber vorher brauch ich wahrscheinlich ein neues Fully, bin ja der Materialtester...
Um 15 hundert mach ich Feierabend und geh biken.     

Zum Gruße!


----------



## Elmex (26. Oktober 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> das Teil, das ich mal kurz getestet hab hat nur max. 200 Euro gekostet...
> War mir aber schon bewusst, dasses Shize is. 1300 DM ist für ein BMX schon ne gute Summe (is ja nix dran).
> Eher kauf ich mir mal noch ein Hardtail in 26" - oder evtl. in 24";
> aber vorher brauch ich wahrscheinlich ein neues Fully, bin ja der Materialtester...
> ...



Wohin gehst du biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (26. Oktober 2005)

was is den an deinem Fully??


----------



## Elmex (26. Oktober 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> was is den an deinem Fully??



Dein Bike schon fertig?


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Oktober 2005)

@Han:
-an meinem Fully ist zur Zeit (noch) nix, mal sehen was im Saarland passiert, kurz nach dem letzten Mal war mein Rahmen kaputt.

@Elmex:
Ich starte in Neustadt, oben am Parkplatz in Haardt - Feierabend-Biken geh ich i.d.R. alleine, weil die Zeit sehr knapp ist...

@Beide:
sieht man sich jetzt am Wochenende?

Gruß...ich geh mich jetzt umziehen.


----------



## strandi (26. Oktober 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß...ich geh mich jetzt umziehen.


geil...der zimbo gleich wieder mit strumpfhosen


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Oktober 2005)

...wenn Strumpfhosen, dann unter meiner coooolen ADIDAS-Bikeshort!
Die andere trag ich nur unter null Grad...


----------



## han (26. Oktober 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Bike schon fertig?


yep. Lenker fehlt zwar, aber der Thorsten hat mir einen ausgeliehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (26. Oktober 2005)

yippieh 
hab grad meine 2mbit adsl verbindung angeschlossen   
geht gut ab


----------



## Pfalzyeti (26. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> yippieh
> hab grad meine 2mbit adsl verbindung angeschlossen
> geht gut ab




Hast adsl auch zum Geburtstag bekommen?


----------



## strandi (26. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hast adsl auch zum Geburtstag bekommen?


nö...hatte adsl ja auch schon vorher...hab nur n neuen anbieter (gruppentarif) und somit doppelte geschwindigkeit und (fast) halber preis


----------



## THBiker (26. Oktober 2005)

Hihi Jungs...war heut auch biken!    das letzte mal dass man unter der Woche nach Feierabend biken kann...zumindest ich...    ....es sei denn ich such mir´n HAlbtagsjob  

Ganz schön viel Laub gefallen die letzten Tage...und gut rutshcig   

den Ukraine Trail runter hatte wohl auch einer mächtig Probleme, so wie der aufgewühlt ist mit Bremsspuren


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Oktober 2005)

ja wasn los hier?
sind alle in winterliche lethargie verfallen? kann wohl nicht sein...draußen ist es zur zeit ja wohl wesentlich wärmer und sonniger als im eigentlichen sommer   .
es obliegt wohl mir, den fred wieder nach oben zu holen, bevor er hier in den tiefen des forums versinkt...


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> sind alle in winterliche lethargie verfallen?


Werf nicht mit Worten um dich du nichtmal selbst verstehst...


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Oktober 2005)

Wikipedia.org schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wort Lethargie wird oft auch im übertragenen Sinne verwendet: Es drückt aus, dass Betroffene aufgrund von unangenehmen oder tragischen Ereignissen absolut *teilnahmslos * und unwillig bzw. unfähig zu Veränderungen sind.



hier..damit erspare ich dir einfach mal die suche   
hoffe, du verstehst, was da steht


----------



## strandi (27. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Werf nicht mit Worten um dich du nichtmal selbst verstehst...


huch...warum so bissig heute


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Oktober 2005)

...na..warum wohl...weil er net versteht, was da steht


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> huch...warum so bissig heute


Mal ganz im Ernst... Das brauch ich eben.... 

Ich weiß echt nicht weiter. Soll ich Morgen in die Klausureinsicht von TM oder nach Wildbad!?  Ich brauche Hilfe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (27. Oktober 2005)

So,.. fahr Morgen nach Wildbad und versuche den Graben zu bezwingen, oder ich werde untergehen. Eins von beidem... 
Drückt mir die Daumen, dass meine heil bleiben...


----------



## proclimber (28. Oktober 2005)

WB anstatt Klausureinsicht.... hast auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl getroffen.  
Bin Montag dort...mal die "neue" Strecke testen... war ja nach KOB nimmer dort... nur Todtnau...


----------



## KrossChris (28. Oktober 2005)

moin leutz!
also nico, wildbad is definitiv die bessere lösung, da eine klausureinsicht meistens eh nur frustet und man sich über dumme fehler aufregt. 
wünsch dir mal nen geilen tag in wildbad und net zu viel mitm fangzaun knutschen, gibt`s besseres  . (an wen ich dabei wohl denke?). egal, strandi, wirst es wohl wissen


----------



## Scott Freerider (28. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> So,.. fahr Morgen nach Wildbad und versuche den Graben zu bezwingen, oder ich werde untergehen. Eins von beidem...
> Drückt mir die Daumen, dass meine heil bleiben...



Laß es lieber......der Gang Bang ist tricky.......  

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## strandi (28. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> moin leutz!
> also nico, wildbad is definitiv die bessere lösung, da eine klausureinsicht meistens eh nur frustet und man sich über dumme fehler aufregt.
> wünsch dir mal nen geilen tag in wildbad und net zu viel mitm fangzaun knutschen, gibt`s besseres  . (an wen ich dabei wohl denke?). egal, strandi, wirst es wohl wissen


  an deine friends von der saunaparty


----------



## strandi (28. Oktober 2005)

Scott Freerider schrieb:
			
		

> Laß es lieber......der Gang Bang ist tricky.......
> 
> Gruß
> Dennis


na was is denn das fürne motivation   
jo nico...go for it   go for gold


----------



## KrossChris (28. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> an deine friends von der saunaparty


du bist ja pervers strandi. bei 30°C geht der auch noch in die sauna. nene, so krank bin ich dann auch wieder nicht. hab an die fette poolparty gedacht. schade dass du beim arschbombenkontest nicht dabei warst, da wär der poll sicherlich leer gewesen, bei deinem kampfgewicht und du hättest ne palette bier gewonnen.
hey dennis, lebst ja auch noch, lange nix mehr gehört, alles roger?


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Oktober 2005)

Bin doch nicht heute nach Wildbadbad. Dafür eben Morgen...


----------



## strandi (28. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Bin doch nicht heute nach Wildbadbad. Dafür eben Morgen...


warum das denn? keine ausreden mehr...der graben gehört dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (28. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> warum das denn? keine ausreden mehr...der graben gehört dir


Pflicht ist das erste und letzte Wort in meinem Wörterbuch... noch Fragen?


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na was is denn das fürne motivation
> jo nico...go for it   go for gold



tja...*gg* wenns doch schief gehen sollte, in oggersheim kriegen die den wieder zusammengeflickt   
kenn da auch ne süße schwester....die kümmert sich dann aufreizend um ihn, wenn er auf die richtige station kommt


----------



## strandi (28. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> tja...*gg* wenns doch schief gehen sollte, in oggersheim kriegen die den wieder zusammengeflickt
> kenn da auch ne süße schwester....die kümmert sich dann aufreizend um ihn, wenn er auf die richtige station kommt


ach ja, in oggersheim war ich auch schon...allerdings ohne übernachtung   
hab aber auch keine süsse schwester getroffen...somit hätte sich die übernachtung gar net gelohnt


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja, in oggersheim war ich auch schon...allerdings ohne übernachtung
> hab aber auch keine süsse schwester getroffen...somit hätte sich die übernachtung gar net gelohnt


Boah hört doch mal mit diesen Klischees auf...  Da müsste ich mich schon übelst zurichten, dass die Schwester sich meiner so annimmt wie ihr euch das wohl in euren Träumen ausmalt...


----------



## KrossChris (28. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> tja...*gg* wenns doch schief gehen sollte, in oggersheim kriegen die den wieder zusammengeflickt
> kenn da auch ne süße schwester....die kümmert sich dann aufreizend um ihn, wenn er auf die richtige station kommt


ich war da mal 2 wochen gelegen, aber süße schwstern fehlanzeige. gesichtsbremse, das lag wohl an den medikamenten und du dachtes dein spiegelbild wäre ne hübsche schwester. man man, die müssen ja krasse nebenwirkungen gehabt haben. schaust du keine werbung? zu risiken und nebenwirkungen fragen sie ihren arzt oder apotheker!!!!


----------



## strandi (28. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> ich war da mal 2 wochen gelegen, aber süße schwstern fehlanzeige. gesichtsbremse, das lag wohl an den medikamenten und du dachtes dein spiegelbild wäre ne hübsche schwester. man man, die müssen ja krasse nebenwirkungen gehabt haben. schaust du keine werbung? zu risiken und nebenwirkungen fragen sie ihren arzt oder apotheker!!!!


  der erste wirklich witzige spruch aus kapstadt seit langem...weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrossChris (28. Oktober 2005)

werde ja auch älter und entspannter  . liegt wohl an den netten süßigkeiten hier


----------



## strandi (28. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> werde ja auch älter und entspannter  . liegt wohl an den netten süßigkeiten hier


wat für süssigkeiten? haust du dir da immer xtc rein oder woot?


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> ich war da mal 2 wochen gelegen, aber süße schwstern fehlanzeige. gesichtsbremse, das lag wohl an den medikamenten und du dachtes dein spiegelbild wäre ne hübsche schwester. man man, die müssen ja krasse nebenwirkungen gehabt haben. schaust du keine werbung? zu risiken und nebenwirkungen fragen sie ihren arzt oder apotheker!!!!



hmm..nee..medikamente hab ich leider kaum eingefahren bekommen, trotz bekanntschaft der netten schwester   
musst nur lang genug dort liegen, dann klappt das auch...ich empfehle ne schulterlux und anschließende komplikationen - da ist dir mitleid sicher    und es klappt auch mit der schwester


----------



## KrossChris (28. Oktober 2005)

strandi, ich nehm doch keine drogen, weisst du doch. 
wenn du so lange darum gelegen bist gesichtsbremse und die schwester so süss war, dann frag ich mich echt, warum du net immer noch da liegst


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> strandi, ich nehm doch keine drogen, weisst du doch.
> wenn du so lange darum gelegen bist gesichtsbremse und die schwester so süss war, dann frag ich mich echt, warum du net immer noch da liegst



hmm..hat dir das echt noch niemand gesagt? also...eigentlich ist es kein geheimnis...schwestern arbeiten nur im krankenhaus!! die leben net ständig da und dürfen nie raus    das sind alles nur bösartige gerüchte!
gibs doch zu, du wolltest nur wissen, ob ich noch kontakt zu der hab und lecker dope ausm giftschrank besorgen kann....


----------



## Scott Freerider (28. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Bin doch nicht heute nach Wildbadbad. Dafür eben Morgen...



Wart doch bis Montag ,erst mach ich´s dir vor und dann Motz ich dich drüber!

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## proclimber (29. Oktober 2005)

montag... des machen wir doch glatt morgen schon...


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Oktober 2005)

So,... Graben ist bezwungen ohne Sturz...  Springt sich wirklich cremig! 

Mal schaun ob ichs Morgen auch noch hinbekomme...


----------



## strandi (30. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> So,... Graben ist bezwungen ohne Sturz...  Springt sich wirklich cremig!
> 
> Mal schaun ob ichs Morgen auch noch hinbekomme...


sauber   hätte es auch net anders erwartet von dir   
ich bin grad sowas von voll


----------



## strandi (30. Oktober 2005)

hab heute die neuen schoner spazieren gefahren...sind super   
thx nochmal! mussten zum glück net beweisen das sie was abkönnen   
war mal die neuen doubles ausprobieren...bin volles mett eingeschlagen im flatt zwischen dem ersten und zweiten   





bin einfach mit mach 2 drüber geschossen und auf dem vorderrad gelandet   die DJ verträgt das ja zum glück   aber nix passiert   stelle nachher vielleicht noch bilder ein...wenn ich sie denn geschickt kriege...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (30. Oktober 2005)

n kleines video von den neuen doubles:
http://www.ditrix.de/jesperholmen.rar


----------



## han (30. Oktober 2005)

servus,
der Bumble, Pfalzyeti und ich wollen uns zum Stammtisch treffen.
Wo: Ma - Barrios 
Wann: Mittwoch 2.11 um 20 Uhr

also wer Lust hat


----------



## THBiker (30. Oktober 2005)

gibt das eine dauerhafte Einrichtung??

Muss mal gucken, ich hab nämlich glaub ich am Mi Physio um 8...  ....meld mcih aber nochmal!!

vor allem...wo ist das??


----------



## han (30. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> gibt das eine dauerhafte Einrichtung??
> 
> Muss mal gucken, ich hab nämlich glaub ich am Mi Physio um 8...  ....meld mcih aber nochmal!!
> 
> vor allem...wo ist das??



guggemalemol .....

>Darum habe ich ja ein link gesetz. In Q5 in Mannheim. Aber bitte nich im Parkhaus am Bauhaus parken. Da kostet es ab 24 Uhr lockere 75 auslöse.


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Oktober 2005)

Hi!
Komme gerade aus Wildbad zurück und kann nur sagen es war geil...
Bis auf das mein Hinterbau wohl krumm ist und mal wieder die Bremsscheibe hin... Aber Dennis hatte bezüglich der Schmerzen das übelere Los gezogen... 

Werde den Rahmen mal nächstes Wochenende ausmessen. Wenn ich glück habe ists nur das Ausfallende/Schaltauge das beim Helius ST eine Einheit bildet oder die Felge, die ein paar Dellen hat...

Und Morgen ab 1000 Uni... :kotz:

nico

_Nachtrag:_ Wegen dem Stammtisch weiß ich noch nicht recht. Bin ja die Woche unter nun wieder in KL und das ist schon nen gutes Stück zu fahren, wobei die Entfernung das kleinere Übel ist... 
Werde vielleicht am Montag Abend in einer mir bekannten Lokalität in KL-Altstadt versacken...


----------



## Elmex (30. Oktober 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> der Bumble, Pfalzyeti und ich wollen uns zum Stammtisch treffen.
> Wo: Ma - Barrios
> Wann: Mittwoch 2.11 um 20 Uhr
> ...



Könnte zum Stammtisch kommen.
War biken am Eckkopf und es war geschissen voll mit Wanderer.


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Oktober 2005)

Und genau so machen wir das... 
Am besten finde ich eigentlich wie das Jersey im Wind flattert!


----------



## strandi (30. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau so machen wir das...
> Am besten finde ich eigentlich wie das Jersey im Wind flattert!


sauber buhl   
das sieht ja wohl fett aus


----------



## proclimber (31. Oktober 2005)

Hammer Bild!!!! Hab übrigens noch ne Videosequenz von der Europalette direkt nach dem Weg... von dir, Nico und vom Kretze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrossChris (31. Oktober 2005)

sauber nico, respekt!!! wirst ja immer besser. hast dich mal wieder fett eindecken lassen mit neuem stuff?
rockt weiter, an den rest frohes schaffen


----------



## han (31. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> sauber nico, respekt!!! wirst ja immer besser. hast dich mal wieder fett eindecken lassen mit neuem stuff?
> rockt weiter, an den rest frohes schaffen


schaffe   huete Urlaub und morgen Feiertag   und gestern hatten wir lockere 20°C.  Wir sehen uns in x-20 Tagen


----------



## THBiker (31. Oktober 2005)

Jo Urlaub...endlich mal wieder frei


----------



## KrossChris (31. Oktober 2005)

faules pack!!!


----------



## strandi (31. Oktober 2005)

jo aber ehrlich! vor allem der TH...hast du dieses jahr überhaupt schonmal länger als 4 wochen an einem stück gearbeitet    
ich komme grad vom zahnarzt...der einzige nachteil in dk. zahnarzt wird net von der krankenkasse bezahlt. durfte grad 320 EUR abdrücken


----------



## KrossChris (31. Oktober 2005)

na dann würde ich immer schön die beisser polieren. von 320, man da kann ich mir ne menge zahnbürsten leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (31. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> na dann würde ich immer schön die beisser polieren. von 320, man da kann ich mir ne menge zahnbürsten leisten.


jo, problem war das der zahnarzt in düw gepfuscht hatte und die plombe net richtig gesetzt hatte


----------



## KrossChris (31. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jo, problem war das der zahnarzt in düw gepfuscht hatte und die plombe net richtig gesetzt hatte


na, hättest immer schön geputzt, hättest auch keine plomben


----------



## strandi (31. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> na, hättest immer schön geputzt, hättest auch keine plomben


da ich immer gut geputzt habe, habe ich auch kaum plomben


----------



## Hecklerin23 (31. Oktober 2005)

Hut ab Nico   
Haben die Trockenübungen auf der Mc D. Rutsche doch was gebracht   
Jippiehh ich habe Urlaub und werde erst mal meine geschundenen Knochen von Winterberg schonen.
War obergenial und echt ganz schön was los. Man höre und staune wir hatten 2 Tage super Sonnenschein und das in Winterberg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott Freerider (31. Oktober 2005)

Gleiche Stelle,schlechte Quali.....


----------



## strandi (31. Oktober 2005)

habt ihr noch mehr pics aus wildbad? 
ich glaub ich muss mein wölfchen da auch mal runterjagen


----------



## face-to-ground (31. Oktober 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> faules pack!!!


aber echt!

und ich darf hier in der firma versauern...und zu allem übel fallen denen jetzt, wo´s mit großen schritten auf den feierabend zugeht, tausend sachen ein, die erledigt werden müssen - nicht, daß den ganzen vormittag zeit gewesen wäre, das zu erledigen


----------



## mtb_nico (31. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr noch mehr pics aus wildbad?
> ich glaub ich muss mein wölfchen da auch mal runterjagen


In meinem Fotoalbum habe ich noch ein paar hochgeladen. Allerdings ist nur auf einem Action zu sehen (Felsen oberhalb vom Graben). Das sieht ziemlich komisch aus da ich das Radel immer ein bissel vorschieben muss um das Hinterrad in der zerfurchten Landung einzufädeln um nicht noch mehr Dellen in die Felge zu hauen. Naja,... im Winter kommt ne neue rein...

nico


----------



## strandi (31. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> In meinem Fotoalbum habe ich noch ein paar hochgeladen. Allerdings ist nur auf einem Action zu sehen (Felsen oberhalb vom Graben). Das sieht ziemlich komisch aus da ich das Radel immer ein bissel vorschieben muss um das Hinterrad in der zerfurchten Landung einzufädeln um nicht noch mehr Dellen in die Felge zu hauen. Naja,... im Winter kommt ne neue rein...
> 
> nico


dann kauf dir endlich mal vernünftige felgen  meine doubletrack hält immer noch    trotz kampfgewicht


----------



## mtb_nico (31. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> aber echt!
> 
> und ich darf hier in der firma versauern...und zu allem übel fallen denen jetzt, wo´s mit großen schritten auf den feierabend zugeht, tausend sachen ein, die erledigt werden müssen - nicht, daß den ganzen vormittag zeit gewesen wäre, das zu erledigen


Heul doch...



			
				strandi schrieb:
			
		

> dann kauf dir endlich mal vernünftige felgen  meine doubletrack hält immer noch    trotz kampfgewicht


LOL... im Pfälzer Wald habe ich bis jetzt auch noch keine kaputt bekommen.  Fahre zwar noch nicht lange, aber Sun habe ich schon zu oft kaputt gehen sehen. Habe trotz der Dellen noch keinen Platten gehabt und der Reifen hat sich auch noch nie von der Felge gezogen... 
Werde mal nen Bild reinstellen wenn ich die irgendwann mal tausche... 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (31. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> LOL... im Pfälzer Wald habe ich bis jetzt auch noch keine kaputt bekommen.  Fahre zwar noch nicht lange, aber Sun habe ich schon zu oft kaputt gehen sehen. Habe trotz der Dellen noch keinen Platten gehabt und der Reifen hat sich auch noch nie von der Felge gezogen...
> Werde mal nen Bild reinstellen wenn ich die irgendwann mal tausche...
> Gruß!
> 
> nico


was fährste denn jetzt für eine? allerdings muss ich die doubletrack wirklich loben...auch streetfahren hält sie aus


----------



## proclimber (31. Oktober 2005)

Nico´s Dellen - Felge is echt krass... sehr stabil! Meine D. Track hält bis jetzt auch alles....
@Strandi: Dein Wölfchen kannst du da schon runterschicken... aber ob du noch draufsitzt, wenn das Bike unten ankommt   achwas, du schaffst das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## THBiker (31. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jo aber ehrlich! vor allem der TH...hast du dieses jahr überhaupt schonmal länger als 4 wochen an einem stück gearbeitet
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mtb_nico (31. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> was fährste denn jetzt für eine? allerdings muss ich die doubletrack wirklich loben...auch streetfahren hält sie aus


Mavic 729 ist das glaube ich...


----------



## face-to-ground (31. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Heul doch...



und sowas vom faulen studentenpack zu hören...das erst um *10* (ja..schrecklich wie früh das ist   )
in der uni sein muss....


----------



## mtb_nico (31. Oktober 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> und sowas vom faulen studentenpack zu hören...das erst um *10* (ja..schrecklich wie früh das ist   )
> in der uni sein muss....


Warte du nur noch 4 Jahre... dann bin ich dein Chef...


----------



## strandi (31. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ...arbeiten kann man das wohl nicht nennen was du da in DK betreibst...soviel Zeit hab ich selbst zu meinen betsen Zeiten nicht bei IFX im www verbracht


neidisch?   
ausserdem arbeite ich wirklich, auch wenn´s net so aussieht...bin nämlich multitaskingfähig


----------



## strandi (31. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Warte du nur noch 4 Jahre... dann bin ich dein Chef...


ohje...noch son student mit realitätsverlust   
sag bloss du rechnest auch allen ernstes mit nem einstiegsgehalt
von 100TEUR/p.a.


----------



## THBiker (31. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> neidisch?
> ausserdem arbeite ich wirklich, auch wenn´s net so aussieht...bin nämlich multitaskingfähig




ich wußt´s doch immer...du bist ne Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (31. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> von 100TEUR/p.a.


Ich weiß ja nicht wie du auf die Idee kommst? Kann froh sein wenn ich in 4 Jahren überhaupt hier in Deutschland nen Job bekomme...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (31. Oktober 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht wie du auf die Idee kommst? Kann froh sein wenn ich in 4 Jahren überhaupt hier in Deutschland nen Job bekomme...




Zumindest werden wir für ne deutsche Firma im Ausland arbeiten!    Hoffe nur, dass wir dann nicht am A..... der Welt landen!


----------



## strandi (31. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich wußt´s doch immer...du bist ne Frau


das sagt der richtige   naja, aber bei meinen brüsten könnte man das fast vermuten   


			
				mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht wie du auf die Idee kommst? Kann froh sein wenn ich in 4 Jahren überhaupt hier in Deutschland nen Job bekomme...


war net so wirklich ernst gemeint...kenne n bwl studenten aus celle der fest davon überzeugt ist, direkt nach dem studium ne führungsposition und min. 100TEUR zu kriegen


----------



## proclimber (31. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest werden wir für ne deutsche Firma im Ausland arbeiten!    Hoffe nur, dass wir dann nicht am A..... der Welt landen!



Am AdW is doch auch net schlecht... immerhin is sichergestellt, dass es dort steil nach unten geht... muss nur noch ein Lift her um wieder mit´m Bike aus dem "Tal" zu kommen....


----------



## strandi (31. Oktober 2005)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> Am AdW is doch auch net schlecht... immerhin is sichergestellt, dass es dort steil nach unten geht... muss nur noch ein Lift her um wieder mit´m Bike aus dem "Tal" zu kommen....


also dann doch lieber am busen der natur


----------



## proclimber (31. Oktober 2005)

stimmt... des is natürlich noch viel besser....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (31. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das sagt der richtige   naja, aber bei meinen brüsten könnte man das fast vermuten
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## strandi (31. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> strandi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THBiker (31. Oktober 2005)




----------



## strandi (31. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

>


heul doch   
du verrätst ja auch net wie lang deiner is


----------



## Pfalzyeti (31. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> THBiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THBiker (31. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> heul doch
> du verrätst ja auch net wie lang deiner is




  iss ja net wichtig......Quali zählt


----------



## strandi (31. Oktober 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> strandi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THBiker (31. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Pfalzyeti schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## strandi (31. Oktober 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> strandi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (31. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Pfalzyeti schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (31. Oktober 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> THBiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mtb_nico (1. November 2005)

Junge,... Junge,... bin gerade nach Hause gekommen. Kreze ist bei mir im Bad und gibt alles... Na legger... 

Bin gut zu.... hoffentlich gibt das kein Kopfweh...


----------



## KrossChris (1. November 2005)

moin faules pack!!!
also später mal im ausland zu arbeiten ist doch das geilste was es gibt. da sieht man wenigstens noch was von der welt. insofern hast alles richtig gemacht strandi, zumal die arbeit im ausland meistens viel stressfreier ist, zumindest hier in cape town. werde wenn`s klappt auf jeden fall mal für 5 jahre hergehen. geile dh-world-cup-strecke (hausstrecke vom greg minaar) liegt ja direkt vor der tür.
also dann relaxt heute mal schön, hab noch nen kopf von der beach-party, war aber sehr nett


----------



## strandi (1. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> moin faules pack!!!
> also später mal im ausland zu arbeiten ist doch das geilste was es gibt. da sieht man wenigstens noch was von der welt. insofern hast alles richtig gemacht strandi, zumal die arbeit im ausland meistens viel stressfreier ist, zumindest hier in cape town. werde wenn`s klappt auf jeden fall mal für 5 jahre hergehen. geile dh-world-cup-strecke (hausstrecke vom greg minaar) liegt ja direkt vor der tür.
> also dann relaxt heute mal schön, hab noch nen kopf von der beach-party, war aber sehr nett


jo, denke das ist fast überall relaxter als in deutschland...ihr sehr ja wie viel zeit ich im forum verbringe   
hab gestern einen artikel im netz gefunden, der einfach für "typisch deutsch" steht    
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/27/0,1872,2388027,00.html

@nico sauber...haste den kreze schön abgefüllt?


----------



## strandi (1. November 2005)

is ja wohl unglaublich...nur weil in D feiertag ist, ist hier nix los   
feiertage müssten verboten werden...sonst geht mein tag  ja nie rum


----------



## proclimber (1. November 2005)

moin strandi... du bist nicht alleine.... zumindest bis heut nachmittag.... dann gehts nämlich ab in die Vogesen....


----------



## han (1. November 2005)

Frühstück war lecker   . So, jetzt geht chillen und danach Mittagessen   .
Nur das Novemberwetter hat zugeschlagen. Es regnet


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. November 2005)

Habe Urlaub und kann nicht radeln. Musste in Winterberg unbedingt noch mein hinteres Laufrad zusammenfalten. Wieder mal perfektes Timing. Bei mir regnet es nicht.


----------



## strandi (1. November 2005)

bei uns regnet´s auch...hoffentlich wirds bald wieder trocken...hab mich nämlich für sonntag zu ner cc-tour verabredet   hab keine lust das dass zu ner schlammschlacht wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrossChris (1. November 2005)

hey strandi, mir is auch langweilig, obwohl ich net so faul wie die anderen bin. bin auch auf arbeit. geh mal online, können ja texten.


----------



## THBiker (1. November 2005)

Hier scheint die Sonne   ....werd jetz mal frühstücken und dann mal gucken ob meine Beine Lust zum biken haben  

Hecki, warum machst du sowas?? Hat dein Auto so´n kleinen Kofferraum?? Oder wolltest du´n 24 Zoll Hinterrad....  ...zur Info für dich....das macht man anders    ....da gibt´s nämlich welche zu kaufen die kleiner sind     

@Mari...gehst du biken??


----------



## strandi (1. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hey strandi, mir is auch langweilig, obwohl ich net so faul wie die anderen bin. bin auch auf arbeit. geh mal online, können ja texten.


mir is heute net grad langweilig...argh...keine zeit zum texten


----------



## mtb_nico (1. November 2005)

So, bin auch grade aufgewacht und habe schon die ersten Fotos gefunden...
War ein lustiger Abend,...


----------



## Scott Freerider (1. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin auch grade aufgewacht und habe schon die ersten Fotos gefunden...
> War ein lustiger Abend,...



Mhhh, sieht aus wie immer.....


----------



## KrossChris (1. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin auch grade aufgewacht und habe schon die ersten Fotos gefunden...
> War ein lustiger Abend,...


ach du ******** nico. was habt ihr euch denn für drogen gefahren? kannste mir was aufheben, will auch mal so wie gesichtsbremse aussehen. 
hoffe du bist heute wieder runter vom trip und kreze hat sich wieder von kotze in kreze verwandelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (1. November 2005)

Hehe... Kreze war noch recht fitt am Abend. Der hat auch noch 10 Bier (0,2l) mehr gedrunken als ich. Bei mir war irgendwann der Ofen aus, auch und meine Wohnung blieb sauber... Was bezahlt ist bleibt eben drinn...


----------



## han (1. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> @Mari...gehst du biken??



no.. es wird die bucklige verwandschaft besucht


----------



## THBiker (1. November 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> no.. es wird die bucklige verwandschaft besucht


    Glückwunsch


----------



## mtb_nico (1. November 2005)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> Hammer Bild!!!! Hab übrigens noch ne Videosequenz von der Europalette direkt nach dem Weg... von dir, Nico und vom Kretze...


Sauber... lade das mal bitte irgendwo bei Rapidshare rauf. Würde mich mal interessieren wie das aussieht wenn es einen fast auf nen Baumstumpf treibt...


----------



## proclimber (1. November 2005)

Is halt net die beste Qualli... aber ich finds lustig....
http://rapidshare.de/files/7052753/PICT0143.AVI.html


----------



## mtb_nico (1. November 2005)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> Is halt net die beste Qualli... aber ich finds lustig....
> http://rapidshare.de/files/7052753/PICT0143.AVI.html


Danke für den Upload. 
Aber was ist das denn für nen überzwerger Codec? Bei mir kommt nur Ton und habe eigentlich so ziemlich alle die ich kenne installiert XviD, DivX, usw...

_Nachtrag: _Habs neu codiert und nu gehts... Allerdings sieht man nicht viel von mir...


----------



## proclimber (1. November 2005)

du bist ja auch schnell   
bei sek. 50 sieht man dich kurz


----------



## mtb_nico (1. November 2005)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> du bist ja auch schnell
> bei sek. 50 sieht man dich kurz


Hehe,... danke danke... 
Die zwei direkt am Anfang waren aber irgendwelche anderen, oder? Dann kommt der Teamchef, markant mit lautstarkem M1, dann ich und dann Dennis.

Ach, ich habe es noch mal hochgeladen mit DivX 4.12 codiert. hat jetzt auch nur 7,2 MB.
Hier der Link: Wildbad Europalette _~ 7,2 MB_

Nur für den Fall das noch jemand Probleme mit dem Codec hat, dens interessiert.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## proclimber (1. November 2005)

jo.. die ersten zwei sind unbekannt... und dann, wie du schon sagtest, unverkennbar "leise" der Teamchef...


----------



## han (1. November 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> komm auch vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (1. November 2005)

Langeweile...


----------



## THBiker (1. November 2005)

guck dir´n paar schöne Bildchen an......hoffe deine Hände sind gesund...dann ist die Langeweile schnell vorbei   

http://digitalart.playground.tvtoday.de/ 

Viel Spaß


----------



## mtb_nico (1. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> guck dir´n paar schöne Bildchen an......hoffe deine Hände sind gesund...dann ist die Langeweile schnell vorbei
> 
> http://digitalart.playground.tvtoday.de/
> 
> Viel Spaß


Hehe... Danke für den Tipp aber ich habe mich jetzt in meinen Sitzsack geflackst und gucke Crusty Demons 9...


----------



## THBiker (1. November 2005)

Heb´s dir auf für die nächsten langweiligen Stunden ;-)


----------



## KrossChris (2. November 2005)

moin leute!
hey th, hey nico, seid ihr seitdem ich weg bin so hässlich geworden dass ihr keine mehr abbekommt oder warum gebt ihr euch jetzt schon mit irgendwelchen filmchen und euren händen zufrieden?
ok, nico zeigt meist wenig interesse, aber von dir th hätte ich das nicht gedacht


----------



## mtb_nico (2. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> moin leute!
> hey th, hey nico, seid ihr seitdem ich weg bin so hässlich geworden dass ihr keine mehr abbekommt oder warum gebt ihr euch jetzt schon mit irgendwelchen filmchen und euren händen zufrieden?
> ok, nico zeigt meist wenig interesse, aber von dir th hätte ich das nicht gedacht


Wir nehmen halt nicht jede die daher gewackelt kommt...


----------



## KrossChris (2. November 2005)

ich nehm ja auch net jede, gell hecki? aber jetzt is mir auch klar warum ihr alle soviel hornhaut an den händen habt


----------



## strandi (2. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehm ja auch net jede, gell hecki? aber jetzt is mir auch klar warum ihr alle soviel hornhaut an den händen habt


  das mit der hornhaut war ja jetzt ein eigentor...wer sich schon per icq verliebt, wird auch kaum auf anderem wege sex haben


----------



## KrossChris (2. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das mit der hornhaut war ja jetzt ein eigentor...wer sich schon per icq verliebt, wird auch kaum auf anderem wege sex haben


brauch ich auch nicht, außerdem woher willst denn wissen dass ich mich über icq verliebt habe und vorallem in wen denn? ich hab`s net so nötig wie du, nico oder th. ich geh einfach surfen, bei den geilen wellen hier ist das besser als sex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (2. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> brauch ich auch nicht, außerdem woher willst denn wissen dass ich mich über icq verliebt habe und vorallem in wen denn? ich hab`s net so nötig wie du, nico oder th. ich geh einfach surfen, bei den geilen wellen hier ist das besser als sex.


also warum ich was nötig hätte musst du mir nochmal erklären   
1. hab ich ne frau 2. hab ich dirts in der nähe 3. sehe ich so gut aus das ich jede haben könnte    
und zu dem rest sollte ich vielleicht mal die icq-historie posten


----------



## Kelme (2. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> und zu dem rest sollte ich vielleicht mal die icq-historie posten


Bitte nicht  .
Alles bloß das nicht  .


K.


----------



## KrossChris (2. November 2005)

dazu sag ich nur, tu was du nicht lassen kannst, mir is egal ob du hier was postest oder nicht. wenns dich geil macht, dann tu`s.


----------



## strandi (2. November 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nicht  .
> Alles bloß das nicht  .
> 
> 
> K.


husch husch...ab deine freds


----------



## KrossChris (2. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> husch husch...ab deine freds


aber echt strandi, glaub der hat sich verfahren, ab in deinen fred, kelme


----------



## Speedbullit (2. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wir nehmen halt nicht jede die daher gewackelt kommt...



und wie war der gang bang ?
hab gehört der neue drop ist schon wieder verändert worden, soll jetzt kürzer sein, stimmt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (2. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> brauch ich auch nicht, außerdem woher willst denn wissen dass ich mich über icq verliebt habe und vorallem in wen denn? ich hab`s net so nötig wie du, nico oder th. ich geh einfach surfen, bei den geilen wellen hier ist das besser als sex.


Du mussts ja wissen wer es hier nötig hat und wer nicht... 



			
				Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> und wie war der gang bang ?
> hab gehört der neue drop ist schon wieder verändert worden, soll jetzt kürzer sein, stimmt das?


Sehr schön zu fahren... Den merkt man kaum! 
Eigentlich schade das jetzt "Winterpause" ist... Ach in meiner Galerie habe ich nen Bild von,...


----------



## face-to-ground (2. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> dazu sag ich nur, tu was du nicht lassen kannst, mir is egal ob du hier was postest oder nicht. wenns dich geil macht, dann tu`s.



dazu sag *ich* nur: Getroffene Hunde bellen....


----------



## strandi (2. November 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> dazu sag *ich* nur: Getroffene Hunde bellen....


grins....war da auch net näher drauf eingegangen deswegen


----------



## Speedbullit (2. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Du mussts ja wissen wer es hier nötig hat und wer nicht...
> 
> 
> Sehr schön zu fahren... Den merkt man kaum!
> Eigentlich schade das jetzt "Winterpause" ist... Ach in meiner Galerie habe ich nen Bild von,...



und wat is jetzt mit dem neuen drop?


----------



## mtb_nico (2. November 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> und wat is jetzt mit dem neuen drop?


ARgh... hab ich vergessen. Also ich habe da keine Änderungen gesehen. Habe aber in der Bahn aufgeschnappt das er wohl bis zur Eröffnung im Frühjahr 2006 umgebaut werden soll. Anscheinend wollen die ne Landung aufschaufeln.


----------



## THBiker (2. November 2005)

Tja Chris....irgendwie blöd deine Situation....nur surfen     .....naja, wenn´d mal schöne Bildchen brauchst....kannst ja´n Fred aufmachen!!

Warum verscheucht ihr´n Kelme....der Fred ist doch für alle da die dumsmschwätzen wollen


----------



## strandi (2. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Warum verscheucht ihr´n Kelme....der Fred ist doch für alle da die dumsmschwätzen wollen


hm, stimmt...und da is er ein meister drin   ...keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelme....herkommen, weitermachen


----------



## mtb_nico (2. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, stimmt...und da is er ein meister drin   ...keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelme....herkommen, weitermachen


Also so dumm finde ich das Geschwätz von ihm garnicht. Die Formulierungen sind eben nur etwas klassischer als bei anderen...


----------



## strandi (2. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also so dumm finde ich das Geschwätz von ihm garnicht. Die Formulierungen sind eben nur etwas klassischer als bei anderen...


  also ich kann nur hoffen das er auch mal dumm babbelt...wär ja kaum vorstellbar wenn das alles sein ernst wäre


----------



## mtb_nico (2. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kann nur hoffen das er auch mal dumm babbelt...wär ja kaum vorstellbar wenn das alles sein ernst wäre


Das ist einfach die Erfahrung die uns zwei in unseren jungen Jahren fehlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (2. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist einfach die Erfahrung die uns zwei in unseren jungen Jahren fehlt...


    
oder seniler wahnsinn


----------



## Kelme (2. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ....der Fred ist doch für alle da die dumsmschwätzen wollen


Deshalb schau ich ja so selten in diesem Fred vorbei. wenn ihr mal so richtig nett unterhalten werden wollt: Nehmt das hier. Da geht's zur Sache Schätzchen.
Da man von den Protagonisten in diesem Thread hier zwei beliebige auswählen könnte, deren Alter addiert und immer noch unter meiner Jahreszahl bleibt (es gibt nur ganz wenige Ausnahmen), werde ich es halten wie bisher und nur gelegentlich vorbei schauen.


K.


----------



## strandi (2. November 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb schau ich ja so selten in diesem Fred vorbei. wenn ihr mal so richtig nett unterhalten werden wollt: Nehmt das hier. Da geht's zur Sache Schätzchen.
> Da man von den Protagonisten in diesem Thread hier zwei beliebige auswählen könnte, deren Alter addiert und immer noch unter meiner Jahreszahl bleibt (es gibt nur ganz wenige Ausnahmen), werde ich es halten wie bisher und nur gelegentlich vorbei schauen.
> 
> 
> K.


kelme, ich bin begeistert was du da fürn schätzchen ausgegraben hast...allerdings ist mir heute nicht nach randale, somit halte ich mich aus dem fred raus    
das du allerdings kurz vor der rente stehst (addiert man das alter von th+mir kommt man dahin), hat mich aber schon etwas schockiert...


----------



## THBiker (2. November 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Da man von den Protagonisten in diesem Thread hier zwei beliebige auswählen könnte, deren Alter addiert und immer noch unter meiner Jahreszahl bleibt (es gibt nur ganz wenige Ausnahmen), werde ich es halten wie bisher und nur gelegentlich vorbei schauen.
> 
> 
> K.



jo...oder nimm´n speebullit und han...uiuuiui..dann bist du schon fast Tod   ...oder den Bumble und Hecki....allein Hecki reißt´s schon raus   

also ich glaub die Minderjährigen, bzw Teenies sind hier wenig vertreten....auch im Alter kann man so´ne schei$$e verzapfen wie wir hier   ...also kein falschen Scham


----------



## Kelme (2. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...auch im Alter kann man so´ne schei$$e verzapfen wie wir hier   ...


Muss man aber nicht. Also vergiss es.


K.


----------



## THBiker (2. November 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man aber nicht. Also vergiss es.
> 
> 
> K.




achwas das Leben ist doch ernst genug....also´n bissl Spaß muss ja sein...ok, in letzter Zeit war wohl einiges daneben hier..naja kommt vor...sogar bei den besten Familien


----------



## mtb_nico (2. November 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man aber nicht. Also vergiss es.


So ists richtig! 
Ja nicht von den anderen einlullern lassen.


----------



## face-to-ground (2. November 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man aber nicht. Also vergiss es.
> 
> 
> K.



in der tat - hätte mich aber auch gewundert, wenn kelmes eloquenz hier in diesem fred verschwendet werden würde


----------



## strandi (2. November 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man aber nicht. Also vergiss es.
> 
> 
> K.


tz, also so weit würd´s am besten noch kommen, dass wir die leute anbetteln bei uns zu posten   entweder hat man die geistige reife, oder eben net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (2. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> entweder hat man die geistige reife, oder eben net


Ja genau, und hier werden nur solche geduldet denen sie fehlt...  *duck_und_weg*


----------



## strandi (2. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau, und hier werden nur solche geduldet denen sie fehlt...  *duck_und_weg*


hehe welcome home


----------



## mtb_nico (2. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe welcome home


----------



## THBiker (2. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau, und hier werden nur solche geduldet denen sie fehlt...  *duck_und_weg*



Eben...Nico....du bist ein gern gesehener gast


----------



## mtb_nico (2. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Eben...Nico....du bist ein gern gesehener gast


Jap,.. hier bin ich euer allwissender Regent...


----------



## strandi (2. November 2005)

hab gerade beim surfen auf www.verliebt-in-icq.de ein hübsches gemälde gefunden. gepostet von pfälzer biker...kennt den jemand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (2. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab gerade beim surfen auf www.verliebt-in-icq.de ein hübsches gemälde gefunden. gepostet von pfälzer biker...kennt den jemand


Boah keine Ahnung... Soll der hier im Forum auch gemeldet sein?


----------



## KrossChris (3. November 2005)

haha strandi! aber is ja witzig. selbst in diesem pompösen kleid ist hecki tausendmal schlanker als deine holde. scheint dich ja sehr zu treffen dass sie nicht auf dich steht, wenn du das thema immer wieder ausgräbst.  
@th: was meinst du mit blos surfen? hast wohl noch nie gemacht, wat? aber mit nem surfbrett kann man eben nicht so krasse trails wie edgehead oder famous soultrail und was du dir sonst noch für hardcore freerider namen ausdenkst rocken. und ner welle so krasse namen zu geben fällt mir schwer, aber dass kann ich ja dann dem kantenklatscher aus lower-church   überlassen


----------



## face-to-ground (3. November 2005)

...irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, daß einigen die fähigkeit abgängig ist 'dumm zu babble' - hat wohl mit der großen distanz zur pfalz zu tun...anders kann ich mir´s net erklären...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. November 2005)

*rofl* also Strandi ich muss schon sagen sehr Kreativ. Aber du hast vergessen das ich in dem Fetzen nicht radeln kann. Bitte dies bei Deiner nächsten phantasievollen Schöpfung zu beachten. So geht das nicht. 

So ihr Lieben, ich schmier Euch jetzt noch ein paar Brote und dann gehts ab in den Kindergarten


----------



## KrossChris (3. November 2005)

wenn du meinst gesichtsbremse. ich komm halt nicht aus frankenthal und mir ist dummbabbeln net angeboren. ich muss dafür hart trainieren. manchmal klappts eben, manchmal nicht


----------



## strandi (3. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> *rofl* also Strandi ich muss schon sagen sehr Kreativ. Aber du hast vergessen das ich in dem Fetzen nicht radeln kann. Bitte dies bei Deiner nächsten phantasievollen Schöpfung zu beachten. So geht das nicht.
> 
> So ihr Lieben, ich schmier Euch jetzt noch ein paar Brote und dann gehts ab in den Kindergarten


*grins* will mich ja net mit fremden federn schmücken....das ganze stammt nicht aus meiner feder...ich hab mich nur bereit erklärt es zu posten und somit die hasstiraden von chris auszubaden


----------



## strandi (3. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> haha strandi! aber is ja witzig. selbst in diesem pompösen kleid ist hecki tausendmal schlanker als deine holde. scheint dich ja sehr zu treffen dass sie nicht auf dich steht, wenn du das thema immer wieder ausgräbst.
> @th: was meinst du mit blos surfen? hast wohl noch nie gemacht, wat? aber mit nem surfbrett kann man eben nicht so krasse trails wie edgehead oder famous soultrail und was du dir sonst noch für hardcore freerider namen ausdenkst rocken. und ner welle so krasse namen zu geben fällt mir schwer, aber dass kann ich ja dann dem kantenklatscher aus lower-church   überlassen


mami mami! der strandi hat nen witz über mich gemacht. darf ich jetzt dicker zu ihm sagen? aber natürlich mein kleiner, der strandi is nämlich schon gross und kann das ab


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> *grins* will mich ja net mit fremden federn schmücken....das ganze stammt nicht aus meiner feder...ich hab mich nur bereit erklärt es zu posten und somit die hasstiraden von chris auszubaden



Man das lernt man schon im ersten Jahr Kindergarten, das man nicht den Kopf für andere Leute hinhält. Ich glaube wir versuchen es erst mal mit der Baumschule.


----------



## strandi (3. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Man das lernt man schon im ersten Jahr Kindergarten, das man nicht den Kopf für andere Leute hinhält. Ich glaube wir versuchen es erst mal mit der Baumschule.


das ist einfach ein zeichen von stärke   
sich für andere stark zu machen um deren leistungen zu huldigen


----------



## han (3. November 2005)

kleiner Bericht über unser Stammtisch treffen:
Anwesende:
Bumble, Pfalzyeti, Flugrost, Rockemaschine66, Smaug, KunoKluncker und ich.

Zugesagt aber nicht gekommen: Elmex   Hoecker, Sie sind rauß

Tatort: Ma - Barrios bis um 0:30 Uhr.. und es war lustiger als euch Gehirn Invaliden beim virtuellen Gebabbell zuzuschauen   . Geht mal wieder unter Leute und hab euch wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona-patient (3. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Man das lernt man schon im ersten Jahr Kindergarten, das man nicht den Kopf für andere Leute hinhält. Ich glaube wir versuchen es erst mal mit der Baumschule.



manche jungs hier sind schon in der laufschule sitzen geblieben. vom biken ganz zu schweigen. 
hey hecki  ich dachte du hast urlaub??? was machst du dann schon so früh am rechner? ich weiß du vermisst strandi  

turn off the computer, go ride a dirtbike    

schönen tag


----------



## KrossChris (3. November 2005)

ich verstehe diene eifersucht strandi. hecki will dich nicht, obwohl du dir die mühe machst und ständig aus dänemark bei ihr anrufst. da bist du eben in deinem stolz sehr verletzt was. denk dir bitte noch nen paar schöne bildchen aus, find sie lustig und werde sie auf meine hp stellen.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. November 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> manche jungs hier sind schon in der laufschule sitzen geblieben. vom biken ganz zu schweigen.
> hey hecki  ich dachte du hast urlaub??? was machst du dann schon so früh am rechner? ich weiß du vermisst strandi
> 
> turn off the computer, go ride a dirtbike
> ...



Würde ich ja gerne, aber habe doch Origami aus meiner Felge gemacht   
Muss heute erst eine neue besorgen. In der Zeit pass ich hier ein bisschen auf die Kids auf. Mein gute Tat für heute, ehrenamtlich


----------



## strandi (3. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> ich verstehe diene eifersucht strandi. hecki will dich nicht, obwohl du dir die mühe machst und ständig aus dänemark bei ihr anrufst. da bist du eben in deinem stolz sehr verletzt was. denk dir bitte noch nen paar schöne bildchen aus, find sie lustig und werde sie auf meine hp stellen.


  @nico ich hab gestern noch gesagt das er wieder damit anfängt   

chris, nochmal...ich bin mit meiner holden äusserst glücklich   daher kein bedarf an einer weiteren fernbeziehung   ausserdem warum eifersüchtig   sie is doch single   
und das du die bildchen lustig findest glaub ich net...dein erster post heute morgen sprach für sich...hast ihn ja aber wieder entschärft


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. November 2005)

So, jetzt ist aber Schluss.
Jeder ab in seine Ecke. Aber zack zack, sonst geht ihr alle ohne Sandmännchen und Abendbrot ins Bett.


----------



## han (3. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> jo...oder nimm´n speebullit und han...uiuuiui..dann bist du schon fast Tod



Drecksack


----------



## strandi (3. November 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Drecksack


hehe, bumble und mari unsere fred-opas (wenn kelme net da is   )


----------



## Bumble (3. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, bumble und mari unsere fred-opas (wenn kelme net da is   )




*Was iss los ?   



und schnell wieder raus ausm Kindergarten   *


----------



## kona-patient (3. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich ja gerne, aber habe doch Origami aus meiner Felge gemacht
> Muss heute erst eine neue besorgen. In der Zeit pass ich hier ein bisschen auf die Kids auf. Mein gute Tat für heute, ehrenamtlich



du hast ja so recht! hätte echt nich gedacht das du so kreativ bist, stahl wie butter aussehen zu lassen. oder hast du nur wieder mal rohe gewahlt angewendet?  
ich seh schon, du musst mal wieder ein machtwort sprechen bei deiner truppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Man das lernt man schon im ersten Jahr Kindergarten, das man nicht den Kopf für andere Leute hinhält. Ich glaube wir versuchen es erst mal mit der Baumschule.


Als Frau kann man das eben nicht verstehen. Als Mann bekommt man mit dem 18. Lebensjahr innerhalb von 9 Monaten das Gegenteil vermittelt. Das nennt sich dann *Kameradschaft*...



			
				KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> ich verstehe diene eifersucht strandi. hecki will dich nicht, obwohl du dir die mühe machst und ständig aus dänemark bei ihr anrufst. da bist du eben in deinem stolz sehr verletzt was. denk dir bitte noch nen paar schöne bildchen aus, find sie lustig und werde sie auf meine hp stellen.


Oh man, ich verstehs nicht. Da wird den Männern immer vorgeworfen das sie nicht romantisch genug seien und wenn nun mal was mit Romeo und Julia macht, dann drehen alle gleich am Rad. Haltet mal den Ball flach. Wenn ich mir so die Bilder angucke die über Strandi oder mich gepostet werden bin ich da total intollerant, wenn jemand gleich die Krise bekommt nur weil er mal selbst "einstecken" muss...

Ach und Kriss... Ist interessant zu wissen was du wirklich über mich denkst. Und das was ich da gehört habe halte ich nun nicht mehr für Spass.
Und Hecki: Vielleicht sollten sich hier mal andere Leute überlegen wer hier bei 16 Jahren stehen geblieben ist... Aber ich kanns ja nicht wissen, bin ja erst 21... 

nico - Trouble ohne Paddel hier, oder wie?

_Nachtrag:_


			
				strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das ist einfach ein zeichen von stärke
> sich für andere stark zu machen um deren leistungen zu huldigen


Strandi, ich will ein Kind von DIR!!!


----------



## strandi (3. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Als Frau kann man das eben nicht verstehen. Als Mann bekommt man mit dem 18. Lebensjahr innerhalb von 9 Monaten das Gegenteil vermittelt. Das nennt sich dann *Kameradschaft*...


  auch wenn ich nie bei dem verein war...hab trotzdem begriffen was damit gemeint ist  


			
				mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man, ich verstehs nicht. Da wird den Männern immer vorgeworfen das sie nicht romantisch genug seien und wenn nun mal was mit Romeo und Julia macht, dann drehen alle gleich am Rad. Haltet mal den Ball flach. Wenn ich mir so die Bilder angucke die über Strandi oder mich gepostet werden bin ich da total intollerant, wenn jemand gleich die Krise bekommt nur weil er mal selbst "einstecken" muss...


das hat noch n grösseren daumen verdient   
damit is alles gesagt...
so, und jetzt lasst uns das niveau mal wieder auf tischkantenhöhe heben


----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> so, und jetzt lasst uns das niveau mal wieder auf tischkantenhöhe heben


Hoffentlich lande ich heute Abend auf der Uniparty nicht unter der selbigen...


----------



## strandi (3. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich lande ich heute Abend auf der Uniparty nicht unter der selbigen...


wär doch dann ein gelungener abend   
aber heute is donnerstag...warum feiert ihr schon heute   
ich muss heute erstmal ne dänisch-prüfung bestehen...sonst flieg ich aus dem kurs


----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wär doch dann ein gelungener abend
> aber heute is donnerstag...warum feiert ihr schon heute
> ich muss heute erstmal ne dänisch-prüfung bestehen...sonst flieg ich aus dem kurs


Da sag ich nur skøl oder war das Schwedisch? 

Heute Mittag hab ich erstmal nen Vorstellungsgespräch am Werkstoffkundewerkstuhl. 
Wenn das klappt können wir dann das Wölfchen, falls es mal knackt, ins TEM packen...  Da siehste den Riss ganz bestimmt... 

nico


----------



## strandi (3. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Da sag ich nur skøl oder war das Schwedisch?
> 
> Heute Mittag hab ich erstmal nen Vorstellungsgespräch am Werkstoffkundewerkstuhl.
> Wenn das klappt können wir dann das Wölfchen, falls es mal knackt, ins TEM packen...  Da siehste den Riss ganz bestimmt...
> ...



das heisst skål   ist übrigens in dänisch, schwedisch und norwegisch gleich   die skandinavier verstehen sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das heisst skål   ist übrigens in dänisch, schwedisch und norwegisch gleich   die skandinavier verstehen sich


Und das heißt so viel wie _Bier_ oder was?!


----------



## strandi (3. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Und das heißt so viel wie _Bier_ oder was?!


ne...skål = prost 
bier = øl


----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ne...skål = prost
> bier = øl


Oha! Das Fachvokabular ist ja schon mal vorhanden. Da kann heute Abend beim Test ja nix mehr schief gehen...  Und ich habe mal wieder was neues um Heute Abend die Frauenwelt zu begeistern...


----------



## strandi (3. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Oha! Das Fachvokabular ist ja schon mal vorhanden. Da kann heute Abend beim Test ja nix mehr schief gehen...  Und ich habe mal wieder was neues um Heute Abend die Frauenwelt zu begeistern...


naja, um die frauenwelt zu beeindrucken solltest du aber noch mehr können   
ich denke wenn du einen _kniefall_ machst und sagst: "du er så en dejlig kvinde, jeg vil gerne ha´ et barn fra dig" stehen deine chancen net schlecht


----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> naja, um die frauenwelt zu beeindrucken solltest du aber noch mehr können
> ich denke wenn du einen _kniefall_ machst und sagst: "du er så en dejlig kvinde, jeg vil gerne ha´ et barn fra dig" stehen deine chancen net schlecht


Voulez vous couche avec moi?


----------



## strandi (3. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Voulez vous couche avec moi?


neeee "du bist so eine aussergewöhnliche frau, ich will ein kind von dir"


----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> neeee "du bist so eine aussergewöhnliche frau, ich will ein kind von dir"


Hehe,... nen Balg ist das letzte was ich gebrauchen kann...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe,... nen Balg ist das letzte was ich gebrauchen kann...




Das glaube ich gerne   dann müsstest Du ja dein Spielzeug teilen

Und Hecki: Vielleicht sollten sich hier mal andere Leute überlegen wer hier bei 16 Jahren stehen geblieben ist... Aber ich kanns ja nicht wissen, bin ja erst 21... 

Den hab ich nicht kapiert oder war das ein letzter verzweifelter Versuch dich aufzubäumen


----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Hecki: Vielleicht sollten sich hier mal andere Leute überlegen wer hier bei 16 Jahren stehen geblieben ist... Aber ich kanns ja nicht wissen, bin ja erst 21...
> 
> Den hab ich nicht kapiert oder war das ein letzter verzweifelter Versuch dich aufzubäumen


Dazu sag ich jetzt nix mehr... Will nicht an der Zeitmaschine drehen und wieder alles aufwühlen...


----------



## kona-patient (3. November 2005)

leute, schön das niveau unten lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu sag ich jetzt nix mehr... Will nicht an der Zeitmaschine drehen und wieder alles aufwühlen...




Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht   
Jetzt zieht mal alle wieder Eure Krallen ein.
Wie wärs wenn ich einen schönen Kuchen backe den in Mitte stelle und alle wieder lieb zueinander sind. Sonst wirds echt langsam albern.


----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht
> Jetzt zieht mal alle wieder Eure Krallen ein.
> Wie wärs wenn ich einen schönen Kuchen backe den in Mitte stelle und alle wieder lieb zueinander sind. Sonst wirds echt langsam albern.


LOL. Langsam wirds lustig. Hier hat nur einer jemals seine Krallen ausgefahren.


----------



## strandi (3. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> LOL. Langsam wirds lustig. Hier hat nur einer jemals seine Krallen ausgefahren.


och nico, jetzt aber net eifersüchtig werden


----------



## strandi (3. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht


gute einstellung   
wen nehmen wir uns als nächstes vor?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> LOL. Langsam wirds lustig. Hier hat nur einer jemals seine Krallen ausgefahren.



Nico mach Platz und sei wieder lieb. Du kannst heute Abend den Kniefall im Schneckenhof in einer historischen Kulisse üben. Die Frauen werden begeistert sein   

@Kona
Hättest Du mir das nicht sagen können das die Felge keine Aktionen dieser Art aushält?


----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> och nico, jetzt aber net eifersüchtig werden


Höchstens auf deine Freundin...


----------



## strandi (3. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Höchstens auf deine Freundin...


nana, auf welche denn jetzt?


----------



## kona-patient (3. November 2005)

gut so!

eigendlich verkraftet eine keramikfelge das ohne zu husten. doch wenn du nich entlich eine diät machst, wird sich ach die doubletrack bei der kleinsten kante in luft auflösen


----------



## strandi (3. November 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> gut so!
> 
> eigendlich verkraftet eine keramikfelge das ohne zu husten. doch wenn du nich entlich eine diät machst, wird sich ach die doubletrack bei der kleinsten kante in luft auflösen


lol...der war fies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. November 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> gut so!
> 
> eigendlich verkraftet eine keramikfelge das ohne zu husten. doch wenn du nich entlich eine diät machst, wird sich ach die doubletrack bei der kleinsten kante in luft auflösen




Autsch, der war gemein   
Aber wenn ich mir dein vorderes Laufrad (Double Track) anschaue, welches du mir gegeben hast, dann scheints du auch mit deinem Fliegengewicht alles kaputt zu kriegen


----------



## kona-patient (3. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Autsch, der war gemein
> Aber wenn ich mir dein vorderes Laufrad (Double Track) anschaue, welches du mir gegeben hast, dann scheints du auch mit deinem Fliegengewicht alles kaputt zu kriegen



ich weiss auch nich was ich da gemacht hab. warscheinlich kam die kleine hecklerin nachts und hat sich einfach draufgesetzt und nen stoppi gemacht.

sonst fahr ich eigendlich sehr gesittet, gell


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. November 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss auch nich was ich da gemacht hab. warscheinlich kam die kleine hecklerin nachts und hat sich einfach draufgesetzt und nen stoppi gemacht.
> 
> sonst fahr ich eigendlich sehr gesittet, gell



Mich in nem 2m breiten Holzanlieger zu jagen nennst Du gesittet   
Naja, ich weiß ja nicht. Aber pass das nächste mal auf wenn du da mit mir fährst, der könnte unter meinem Gewicht einstürzen


----------



## kona-patient (3. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich in nem 2m breiten Holzanlieger zu jagen nennst Du gesittet
> Naja, ich weiß ja nicht. Aber pass das nächste mal auf wenn du da mit mir fährst, der könnte unter meinem Gewicht einstürzen



smack 

L8´r


----------



## Pfalzyeti (3. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nico mach Platz und sei wieder lieb. Du kannst heute Abend den Kniefall im Schneckenhof in einer historischen Kulisse üben. Die Frauen werden begeistert sein
> 
> :



Nur dumm, dass er im Schneckenhof heut abend keine Frau antreffen wird! 

@Nico: Kannst dort aber für nächsten Sommer schon mal ein paar Trockenübungen machen!


----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Nur dumm, dass er im Schneckenhof heut abend keine Frau antreffen wird!
> 
> @Nico: Kannst dort aber für nächsten Sommer schon mal ein paar Trockenübungen machen!


Och, ich geh grundsätzlich nicht in Discos...

Hab mir eben mal ein Tannezäpfle aufgemacht um den Motor für heute Abend auch Betriebstemperatur zu bringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (3. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Och, ich geh grundsätzlich nicht in Discos...
> 
> Hab mir eben mal ein Tannezäpfle aufgemacht um den Motor für heute Abend auch Betriebstemperatur zu bringen...



Tztztz, man merkt dass Du nicht in Mannheim studierst!

Im Schneckenhof finden die Uni-Partys statt! Und die sind, wie ich schon selbst erfahren konnte, ein ganzes stück besser als in KL! Zumindest, was Frauen betrifft! Kannst Dich ja selbst überzeugen


----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Tztztz, man merkt dass Du nicht in Mannheim studierst!
> 
> Im Schneckenhof finden die Uni-Partys statt! Und die sind, wie ich schon selbst erfahren konnte, ein ganzes stück besser als in KL! Zumindest, was Frauen betrifft! Kannst Dich ja selbst überzeugen


Hehe... Schlechter können sie auch kaum sein... 

Naja,... aber schon ein leicht sexistischer Name... Schneckenhof...


----------



## face-to-ground (3. November 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Tztztz, man merkt dass Du nicht in Mannheim studierst!
> 
> Im Schneckenhof finden die Uni-Partys statt! Und die sind, wie ich schon selbst erfahren konnte, ein ganzes stück besser als in KL! Zumindest, was Frauen betrifft! Kannst Dich ja selbst überzeugen



sooo...lecker arbeitstag gehabt...  :kotz: 
hier mal bissi reingeguckt...nix neues wie gehabt *gg* - die startseite vom schneckenhof (wasn name   ) spricht ja mal net für sich...haben die auch gutaussehende wesen beiderlei geschlecht (war das jetzt ein astreines beispiel an political correctness oder was?) vorrätig?   

@ hecki: wo is mein nutella©brot?
und das mit dem kuchen find ich mal echt ein erstrebenswertes angebot    ich bin dabei und 'opfere' mich auch zum probieren und meinetwegen auch spülen (oh gott..ich ekel mich vor mir selbst...   seit wann bin ich so sozial?)


----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> sooo...lecker arbeitstag gehabt...  :kotz:


Genau... tu mal was für unser BSP...


----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2005)

Achtung... Klassiker!!!



> <Airframe> Männer sind wie Linux, sehen nach nix aus, können alles.
> <Airframe> Frauen sind wie MacOS, sehen toll aus, können nix.
> <Emmchen> Ich seh toll aus und kann alles.
> <Airframe> Emmchen ist OS/2, sieht toll aus, kann alles, aber keiner wills haben ... außer irgendwelchen fanatischen 40-jährigen IBM-Anhänger.



Und es hört nicht auf...


> <ToXedVirus> einfach nur genial: wenn man im wort "Mama" 4 buchstaben ändert, dann hat man auf einmal "Bier"



Das ist ein Mann...


> <Jenny> aber ich sehne mich danach mich an jemanden lehnen zu können der mich versteht und dem ich alles sagen kann egal was..
> <Jenny> noch da?
> <Nicolas> ja
> <Jenny> was machst du denn
> ...



Muhahaha...


> <coaxspi> ich hab das gemacht: Ich geh zu ihr und frag so "Würdest du dir Schuhe kaufen wenn du keine Beine hättest?" Sie: "Äh... nein wieso?" Ich:"Warum kaufste dir dann nen BH??" ... da hats klatsch gemacht xD



das ist nach meinem Geschmack:


> <seth> Hmmm wer macht mit bei der Kampange: Keine Chance dem Optimismus
> <Raptor> hat doch eh keinen sinn die kampagne



Die Sau... 


> <@pod-more> lol heute
> <@pod-more> ich so mit meinem chef unterwegs
> <@pod-more> sehn wir n mädchen
> <@pod-more> minirock, top, gipsbein und krücken
> <@pod-more> mein chef guckt mich an und meint nur "hrhr, wegrennen kann sie schonmal nicht"



Der Letzte für heute...


> <~coaxspi> ich kenn auch einen der wollte sich wegen seiner freundin umbringen
> <~coaxspi> und übergießt sich mit benzin
> <~coaxspi> und fängt dann an zu heulen weils in den augen brennt



Ich geh jetzt noch ne Runde CoD zocken...


----------



## THBiker (3. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> haha strandi! aber is ja witzig. selbst in diesem pompösen kleid ist hecki tausendmal schlanker als deine holde. scheint dich ja sehr zu treffen dass sie nicht auf dich steht, wenn du das thema immer wieder ausgräbst.
> @th: was meinst du mit blos surfen? hast wohl noch nie gemacht, wat? aber mit nem surfbrett kann man eben nicht so krasse trails wie edgehead oder famous soultrail und was du dir sonst noch für hardcore freerider namen ausdenkst rocken. und ner welle so krasse namen zu geben fällt mir schwer, aber dass kann ich ja dann dem kantenklatscher aus lower-church   überlassen




irgendwie bist du wohl beim surfen öfters mal zu lange unter Wasser  ....Sauerstoffmangel tut nicht gut....  ....na dann hoffen wir mal dass´s keine Langzeitschäden hinterläßt   

Sicherlich hast du mich aber verwechselt...kann ja vorkommen  


@Strandi...

meinst du Hecki würde wirklich lachen in der Situation....ich denk nicht


----------



## face-to-ground (3. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Genau... tu mal was für unser BSP...


nope nico..tut mir leid dir widersprechen zu müssen...ABER...ich mache, wenn überhaupt, was für unser EBIT


----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2005)

Hey Strandi...
wenn du wieder in Deutschland bist machen wir gemeinsam die Bikeparks unsicher... 
Street ist dann wahrscheinlich auch drin. Mein Hausmeister wird nicht all zu lange mehr auf sich warten lassen. 2005 ist eben das Jahr der großen Aufrüstung... 

nico


----------



## strandi (3. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Strandi...
> wenn du wieder in Deutschland bist machen wir gemeinsam die Bikeparks unsicher...
> Street ist dann wahrscheinlich auch drin. Mein Hausmeister wird nicht all zu lange mehr auf sich warten lassen. 2005 ist eben das Jahr der großen Aufrüstung...
> 
> nico


jo, so machen wir´s   
und nach dem bikepark noch ne leckere flasche wein und n gutes baguette...


----------



## strandi (3. November 2005)

also...idee:
es gab ja mal diesen witzigen quigong-thread 
da wir ja gestern abend eine sehr lustige fotomontage hier hatten    hab ich mir gedacht wir könnten ja öfters lustige montagen basteln. keine themenvorgabe   jeder der kreativ is soll´s hier reinstellen...aber bitte net zuuuu beleidigend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> also...idee:
> es gab ja mal diesen witzigen quigong-thread
> da wir ja gestern abend eine sehr lustige fotomontage hier hatten    hab ich mir gedacht wir könnten ja öfters lustige montagen basteln. keine themenvorgabe   jeder der kreativ is soll´s hier reinstellen...aber bitte net zuuuu beleidigend



Mein Beitrag fürn TH_Biker... 







nico - melde mich ab auf die Uniparty...


----------



## THBiker (3. November 2005)

hättest ja wenigstens HAARDTRIDER drunter schreiben können....dann wär´s kwel gewesen    

Weiter so


----------



## strandi (3. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaube ich gerne   dann müsstest Du ja dein Spielzeug teilen


so, als anlehnung an heckis kommentar gibbet hier den babybuhl   
zwar net son kalauer wie gestern, aber dafür mal n neuer deliquent


----------



## KrossChris (4. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie bist du wohl beim surfen öfters mal zu lange unter Wasser  ....Sauerstoffmangel tut nicht gut....  ....na dann hoffen wir mal dass´s keine Langzeitschäden hinterläßt
> 
> Sicherlich hast du mich aber verwechselt...kann ja vorkommen
> 
> ...


----------



## Speedbullit (4. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> THBiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## strandi (4. November 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> KrossChris schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KrossChris (4. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Speedbullit schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kona-patient (4. November 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> KrossChris schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KrossChris (4. November 2005)

und wo bleiben die winterbergfotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (4. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> und wo bleiben die winterbergfotos?


wer issen das


----------



## KrossChris (4. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wer issen das


ich weiss is schwer zu erkennen, an diesem tag hab ich meine orangenen schwimmflügel vergessen und habs mal ohne versucht. die sauerstoffflasche trage ich unterm anzug


----------



## mtb_nico (4. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> so, als anlehnung an heckis kommentar gibbet hier den babybuhl
> zwar net son kalauer wie gestern, aber dafür mal n neuer deliquent


Boah!! WIE GEMEIN!!! *heul*


----------



## strandi (4. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Boah!! WIE GEMEIN!!! *heul*


ach nicolein...net weinen...weisst doch wie´s gemeint is   
so, mache feierabend


----------



## mtb_nico (4. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ach nicolein...net weinen...weisst doch wie´s gemeint is
> so, mache feierabend


Hehe,... gibs zu... du willst mich wicklen...


----------



## Kelme (4. November 2005)

So Nico, weil das Bild schon so schön passt, bist du der erste (Achtung: Auszeichnung!) aus diesem Thread, der jetzt auch da spielen darf. Vielleicht werden die Kumpels ja alle neidisch und kommen mit. 


K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (4. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> und wo bleiben die winterbergfotos?



geile welle, nur macht wohl recht schnell zu. winterbergpics sind inmeiner gallery zu finden


----------



## plastikengel (4. November 2005)

@ kelme  - wie "jung" bist du denn nu eigentlich???


----------



## THBiker (4. November 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> @ kelme  - wie "jung" bist du denn nu eigentlich???



ich schätz mal fast dreimal so alt wie du


----------



## strandi (4. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich schätz mal fast dreimal so alt wie du


waaaas? 63     
dann is er ja wirklich der forumsopa   
das würde natürlich einige komische ansichten erklären


----------



## THBiker (4. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> waaaas? 63
> dann is er ja wirklich der forumsopa
> das würde natürlich einige komische ansichten erklären




deswegen schrieb ich ja fast....  ...ich weiß´s nicht!!   

Können ja mal ne muntere Rate-Runde machen!

Ich tipp mal 55


----------



## plastikengel (4. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tipp mal 55



nie und nimmer. ich sag mal anfang bis mitte 40.


----------



## Elmex (4. November 2005)

So um die 14


----------



## face-to-ground (4. November 2005)

hmm....ich weiß es...aber wenn k. keine notwendigkeit sieht, was dazu zu schreiben...warum sollte ich dann?


----------



## plastikengel (4. November 2005)

wer gaggert, kann auchs ei legen - also sag !!!!


----------



## Elmex (4. November 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm....ich weiß es...aber wenn k. keine notwendigkeit sieht, was dazu zu schreiben...warum sollte ich dann?



Piss dir nicht in deine Feinripp Unterhosen Modell "Walter" und rück raus damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (4. November 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Piss dir nicht in deine Feinripp Unterhosen Modell "Walter" und rück raus damit.



das geht wohl auch netter! nimm dir mal wieder ein "benimmdichbuch" als bettlektüre!


----------



## Elmex (4. November 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> das geht wohl auch netter! nimm dir mal wieder ein "benimmdichbuch" als bettlektüre!



Jetzt habe ich mich schon zusammengerissen und bin ausnahmsweise mal nicht nett um mich dem Gelabere von den meisten anzupassen und dann sagst du ich soll netter sein?!
Ich hatte mal kritisiert dass alle nur aufeinander rumhacken und was war die Reaktion?
Ich soll nicht so empfindlich sein.

Jetzt kommst du!


----------



## plastikengel (4. November 2005)

machst du den andern immer alles nach? müssen ja nich alle da unten rumgurken


----------



## face-to-ground (4. November 2005)

**GACKER**

hmm....nö...warum sollt ich? fragt doch kelme - oder habt ihr angst vor einer schlagfertigen antwort   

außerdem..hab ich das ganze ja nur eingeworfen um zu sehen, wie ihr euch da draufstürzt wie die geier auf aas


----------



## face-to-ground (4. November 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Piss dir nicht in deine Feinripp Unterhosen Modell "Walter" und rück raus damit.



muhahaha......der war gut - echt jetzt   

für gedöns: des sin´ die, die er auch immer trägt..deswegen weiß er so genau bescheid - elmex is übrigens linksträger (also eingriff links   - das hat er mir in ner pn eröffnet)


----------



## mtb_nico (5. November 2005)

Hackt nicht aufem Kelme rum...
Der hat mir soviel Schutzgeld bezahlt, das reicht für euch alle zusammen...  

Ach... hab jetzt auch endlich mal nen Hardtail, aber nur übergangsweiße...
Bissel dreckig isses und nen Sattel muss auch noch drauf.
Jetzt müsste ich nur noch fahren können, dann hätte der Bombenkrater Schriftzug wenigstens annähernd seine Daseinsberechtigung...


----------



## face-to-ground (5. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hackt nicht aufem Kelme rum...
> Der hat mir soviel Schutzgeld bezahlt, das reicht für euch alle zusammen...


DIR???


----------



## mtb_nico (5. November 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> DIR???


Nein,... nicht direkt, sondern DIR! Das nehm ich dir nur noch ab, aber du weißt noch nix davon...


----------



## face-to-ground (5. November 2005)

junge echt jetzt..wenn ich deine finger an meinem kaf...öhm..geld seh, dann schlag ich dir den kopp nach hinten - dann kannst ausm rucksack fressen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (5. November 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> junge echt jetzt..wenn ich deine finger an meinem kaf...öhm..geld seh, dann schlag ich dir den kopp nach hinten - dann kannst ausm rucksack fressen


was hab ich denn jetzt schon wieder damit zu tun


----------



## face-to-ground (5. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> was hab ich denn jetzt schon wieder damit zu tun



du bist derjenige, der bei der bank arbeitet und das geld auftreiben muss...um *dein* geld gehts hier.... - du wusstest es bloss noch nicht...


----------



## mtb_nico (5. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> was hab ich denn jetzt schon wieder damit zu tun


Wenn du es genau wissen willst... NIX... 

So, geh jetzt erstmal zum Friseur... Kugel abdrehen lassen...


----------



## strandi (5. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du es genau wissen willst... NIX...
> 
> So, geh jetzt erstmal zum Friseur... Kugel abdrehen lassen...


sag bloss du hast das wortspiel net kapiert


----------



## strandi (5. November 2005)

hej homies!
hab grad mal wieder n ganz kewles video gefunden:
http://www.tkdami.net/~stanczyk/duza_qpa_2=dwie_duze_qpy_divix.5.2.1.avi
dirt&street aus polen...quali is net der hit (53mb/3.11min - komisch   ), aber die vertonung gefällt mir


----------



## plastikengel (5. November 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> für gedöns: des sin´ die, die er auch immer trägt..deswegen weiß er so genau bescheid - elmex is übrigens linksträger (also eingriff links   - das hat er mir in ner pn eröffnet)



nette gespräche führt ihr da. das hat dich bestimmt brennend interessiert !!!  
also wenn sich zahnpasta vorstellt, dann aber auch gleich richtig mit allen details


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (5. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> sag bloss du hast das wortspiel net kapiert


Also die Anspielung wegen dem "Junge" hab ich schon geblickt, aber witzig war das ja nicht. Oder hast du was anderes gemeint?


----------



## strandi (5. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Anspielung wegen dem "Junge" hab ich schon geblickt, aber witzig war das ja nicht. Oder hast du was anderes gemeint?


doch doch...das meinte ich...fands auch witzig


----------



## face-to-ground (5. November 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> nette gespräche führt ihr da. das hat dich bestimmt brennend interessiert !!!
> also wenn sich zahnpasta vorstellt, dann aber auch gleich richtig mit allen details



mich vielleicht weniger...   aber daß du das wieder rausgekramt hast, zeigt ja wohl, wo das mit interesse verfolgt wird....


----------



## plastikengel (5. November 2005)

nein nein das siehst du aber gaaaaaaa nz falsch!!! ich bin lediglich nicht füher dazu gekommen zu antworten - musste arbeiten!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (5. November 2005)

DIESER BEITRAG WURDE ZENSIERT


----------



## face-to-ground (5. November 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> nein nein das siehst du aber gaaaaaaa nz falsch!!! ich bin lediglich nicht füher dazu gekommen zu antworten - musste arbeiten!!!



es ging net um den zeitlichen rahmen der antwort...    sondern in dem fall um den inhalt, süße  - steh doch einfach dazu..ich mag auch frauen in geschmackvoller unterwäsche


----------



## plastikengel (5. November 2005)

ich hab auch nix dagegen wenn die kerle mal was nettes drunter ham (aber ich glaub die meisten trauen sich einfach nicht) -  feinripp ist echt abtörnend  :kotz:  pfui!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (5. November 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch nix dagegen wenn die kerle mal was nettes drunter ham (aber ich glaub die meisten trauen sich einfach nicht) -  feinripp ist echt abtörnend  :kotz:  pfui!!!


 Feinripp ist aber ein richtiger Klassiker! 

Das hat doch was...


----------



## plastikengel (5. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Feinripp ist aber ein richtiger Klassiker!



 - aber sexy was andres!!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (5. November 2005)

wo du recht hast, haste recht....*sfg*
was findest du denn so sexy? @ gedöns nein nico..du brauchst net zu antworten - ich wills echt net wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (5. November 2005)

das verrat ich hier nicht. aber google doch mal ein wenig - da gibts schon hübsche sachen


----------



## face-to-ground (5. November 2005)

jetzt mal ganz im ernst...ich werd doch net nach halb - nackten männern im google suchen.....echt....


----------



## plastikengel (5. November 2005)

du sollst dir ja auch net die kerle anschaun, sondern das, was sie an ham!!!machste doch bei quelle oder otto usw. auch so oder nicht?? bei unterwäsche ham die jungs halt net soviel an, sonst könnt mans entweder net sehn, oder es wär keine unterwäsche - logisch. jetzt stell dich halt mal net so an!!! davon wirst schon net schwul!


----------



## face-to-ground (5. November 2005)

ich werd schon beim gedanken daran schwul *gg* 
oh mein gott...schnell das mantra...


----------



## mtb_nico (5. November 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd schon beim gedanken daran schwul *gg*
> oh mein gott...schnell das mantra...


Boah,... Toni, lass das blos sein mit dem Unterwäschegesuche... Ne Retroboxer und nen T-Shirt erfüllen den gleichen Zweck und man kann auch den alten Kram auftragen. Ich bevorzuge da mein "Keine Macht den Drogen" T-Shirt...


----------



## plastikengel (5. November 2005)

boah nico...isss nich dein ernst oder??? na dann kein wunder...


----------



## mtb_nico (5. November 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> boah nico...isss nich dein ernst oder??? na dann kein wunder...


Warum? Das T-Shirt habe ich bei der Pfalzmeisterschaft bekommen. War übrigens erster und noch auf vier Rädern unterwegs, aber das ist lange her.

Außerdem muss doch der Inhalt stimmen und nicht die Verpackung, solange die Ratten noch nicht dran genagt haben...
Muss ja nicht unbedingt immer nur bling bling sein.


----------



## plastikengel (5. November 2005)

aber bei ner hübschen geschenkverpackung macht das auspacken gleich viel mehr spaß


----------



## face-to-ground (5. November 2005)

ich pack lieber aus, als ausgepackt zu werden *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (5. November 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> aber bei ner hübschen geschenkverpackung macht das auspacken gleich viel mehr spaß


Okay,.. ich sehs ja ein... Frauen kommen von der Venus und Männer vom Mars. Ich meine ihr gebt ja auch Geld für sowas wie Schnittblumen aus?!


----------



## strandi (5. November 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich pack lieber aus, als ausgepackt zu werden *gg*


also ich lass mich lieber auspacken...bin da ganz egoistisch


----------



## mtb_nico (5. November 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich pack lieber aus, als ausgepackt zu werden *gg*


Jap... am liebsten dich selbst, oder?  Und du machst lieber das Licht vorher aus... 

Ach,... nächstes Frühjahr fahren wir in die Schweiz mit de Rädel... bin da schon leise was in meinem Hinterkopf am planen...


----------



## plastikengel (5. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Okay,.. ich sehs ja ein... Frauen kommen von der Venus und Männer vom Mars. Ich meine ihr gebt ja auch Geld für sowas wie Schnittblumen aus?!



als kleines präsent zwischendurch nehmen wir sowas aber auch ganz gern entgegen


----------



## face-to-ground (5. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine ihr gebt ja auch Geld für sowas wie Schnittblumen aus?!



wie jetzt..die kann man auch kaufen? ich lauer für gewöhnlich jemand am mannheimer hbf auf, und hau dem ne treppe in´ hals und nehm die blumen mit


----------



## mtb_nico (5. November 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> als kleines präsent zwischendurch nehmen wir sowas aber auch ganz gern entgegen


Jetzt beschwer dich ja nicht!!!

Und Toni... dein kriminelles Potential macht mir Angst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (6. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt beschwer dich ja nicht!!!
> 
> Und Toni... dein kriminelles Potential macht mir Angst...



du brauchst mich nicht zu fürchten...solange wir auf der selben seite sind....


----------



## mtb_nico (6. November 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> du brauchst mich nicht zu fürchten...solange wir auf der selben seite sind....


Ich werde NIEMALS zur dunklen Seite der Macht gehören!!!


----------



## THBiker (6. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Boah,... Toni, lass das blos sein mit dem Unterwäschegesuche... Ne Retroboxer und nen T-Shirt erfüllen den gleichen Zweck und man kann auch den alten Kram auftragen. Ich bevorzuge da mein "Keine Macht den Drogen" T-Shirt...



da wunderst du dich dass du keine frau findest....die rennen wahrscheinlich alle lautschreiend aus deinem Bett...oder wo auch immer    ..naja,<bist ja noch jung(e) und unerfahren    ...hol dir mal tipps beim strandi...oder mari...die kennen sich aus  glaubsch


----------



## mtb_nico (6. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> da wunderst du dich dass du keine frau findest....die rennen wahrscheinlich alle lautschreiend aus deinem Bett...oder wo auch immer    ..naja,<bist ja noch jung(e) und unerfahren    ...hol dir mal tipps beim strandi...oder mari...die kennen sich aus  glaubsch


Naja,.. ich komme ganz gut zurecht so wie es zur Zeit läuft und wenn eine Frau mich wegen meiner Nachtracht nicht will, naja,... dann ist sie auch in meinen Augen "nichts wert"... 

Infos beim Strandi erfragen? Der hat doch garkeine Zeit mehr. Ist doch nur den ganzen Tag mit seiner Eifersucht beschäftigt!!


----------



## Kelme (6. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde NIEMALS zur dunklen Seite der Macht gehören!!!


Die Familie hat viel für Dich getan.
Es wird Zeit, dass Du etwas für die Familie tust.

Küss den Ring.



K.


----------



## strandi (6. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Infos beim Strandi erfragen? Der hat doch garkeine Zeit mehr. Ist doch nur den ganzen Tag mit seiner Eifersucht beschäftigt!!


  genau...ausserdem bin ich net so gut im frauen abschleppen...sonst wär mir hecki ja schon langst hörig


----------



## face-to-ground (6. November 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Die Familie hat viel für Dich getan.
> Es wird Zeit, dass Du etwas für die Familie tust.
> 
> Küss den Ring.
> ...



so steht es geschrieben...so soll es sein

toni - vorsitzender der hafenarbeitergewerkschaft


----------



## kona-patient (7. November 2005)

ich glaub die quelle des unsinns ist am vertrocknen


----------



## mtb_nico (7. November 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> toni - vorsitzender der hafenarbeitergewerkschaft


Im Anhang etwas nur für dich!


----------



## face-to-ground (7. November 2005)

hmm...*gg*
hier mal die neuesten methoden, die wir importiert haben...einbetonieren und zu tode langweilen lassen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (7. November 2005)

Ich dacht' schon der Typ vorne links mit den "festen Schuhen" wäre dubbel. Sieht ihm irgendwie ähnlich. Ich hoffte wohl vergebens  .


Kelme - Beton- und Tiefbauexperte.


----------



## face-to-ground (7. November 2005)

kaum zu glauben, die ähnlichkeit....is mir letztens doch tatsächlich auch mit meinem ferrari und dem haufen goldbarren passiert......


----------



## strandi (7. November 2005)

hat eigentlich jemand bock nächstes jahr mit nach schweden zu kommen


----------



## mtb_nico (7. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hat eigentlich jemand bock nächstes jahr mit nach schweden zu kommen


Warum soweit fahren, wenn Wildbad so nah ist?! 
Übrigens nen toller blauer Foxpulli...


----------



## strandi (7. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soweit fahren, wenn Wildbad so nah ist?!
> Übrigens nen toller blauer Foxpulli...


weil schweden was besonderes is   
wer kann schon behaupten am polarkreis (das is wirklich in der nähe   ) n dh-rennen mitgefahren zu sein


----------



## THBiker (7. November 2005)

da tue ich mir nur wiedre weh    ...und wenn wegfahren, dann Richtung Süden


----------



## strandi (7. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> da tue ich mir nur wiedre weh    ...und wenn wegfahren, dann Richtung Süden


du tust dir bestimmt auch im süden weh   
und in den süden gehts im winter...im sommer in den norden...in nordschweden isses 24/7 hell im sommer...da kannste rund um die uhr biken


----------



## THBiker (7. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> du tust dir bestimmt auch im süden weh
> :




Da hast du wohl recht   ...aber was soll ich im Winter im Süden??? ok ab und zu boarden..aber sonst


----------



## strandi (7. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du wohl recht   ...aber was soll ich im Winter im Süden??? ok ab und zu boarden..aber sonst


richtig süden mein ich...biken auf teneriffa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (7. November 2005)

axooooooo  dachte eher so an Alpen...Südtirol und so´n Kram....Teneriffa ist ja dann doch eher westlich


----------



## strandi (7. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> axooooooo  dachte eher so an Alpen...Südtirol und so´n Kram....Teneriffa ist ja dann doch eher westlich


aber auch n ganzes stück weiter südlich als die alpen


----------



## THBiker (7. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> aber auch n ganzes stück weiter südlich als die alpen




jo das auch   ...!! südlich wäre eher so Richtung Chris   

egak..ich geh eh niergendwo hin


----------



## strandi (7. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> jo das auch   ...!! südlich wäre eher so Richtung Chris
> 
> egak..ich geh eh niergendwo hin


das is eher am ar... der welt   wenn du nördlich meinst, meinst du ja wohl auch net spitzbergen


----------



## THBiker (7. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du nördlich meinst, meinst du ja wohl auch net spitzbergen



wieso net


----------



## mtb_nico (7. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> jo das auch   ...!! südlich wäre eher so Richtung Chris
> 
> egak..ich geh eh niergendwo hin


Bist du irgendwie deprimiert zur Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (7. November 2005)

yeah...ab in den süden....


----------



## THBiker (7. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du irgendwie deprimiert zur Zeit?



nene...eher das Gegenteil...mir geht´s gut...keine Panik!!

nur weiß ich net ob´s dieses Jahr mit´m boarden klappt, bzw diesen Winter, weil ich mir vielleicht die Schrauben rausmachen lasse....die nerven so!! tja und dann ist die Saison gelaufen....aber ich hoffe dann zum biken wieder fit zu sein  

vielleicht warte ich mit der OP aber auch noch bis März/April und geh boarden....und fall dafür im Frühjahr wiedre aus   

die Qual der Wahl


----------



## strandi (7. November 2005)

hab mal wieder n video ausgegraben   
n paar kids mit nem amateurvideo...technisch aber sehr geil   
glaub die können jeden trick to manual   
http://park.web.aplus.net/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/tuff2.mov


----------



## plastikengel (7. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nene...eher das Gegenteil...mir geht´s gut...keine Panik!!
> 
> nur weiß ich net ob´s dieses Jahr mit´m boarden klappt



ich war dieses jahr schon boarden   - vor ner woche


----------



## mtb_nico (7. November 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich war dieses jahr schon boarden   - vor ner woche


Und wenns auch nur auf Kunstschnee war?!


----------



## plastikengel (7. November 2005)

der war echt!


----------



## THBiker (8. November 2005)

klar Opening war ja grad!! Naja...werd auch noch in´n Schnee kommen und boarden

wo warst du??


----------



## mtb_nico (8. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> klar Opening war ja grad!! Naja...werd auch noch in´n Schnee kommen und boarden
> 
> wo warst du??


I'm too...
Morgen Abend geh ich erst mal meine ersten Streetversuche starten. Schaun wir mal was das gibbet. Ich werde von jemanden mitgenommen der hier in KL wohl das ein oder andere kennt zum fahren.

Also falls es euch interessiert. Ich werde wohl Anfang Dezember Skifahren gehen... 
Ach und am 18ten gehts zu NWD VI Premiere nach München und Samstag dann an die FitPlus Trails. Bin ich mal gespannt was da so steht. Drüber komm ich wahrscheinlich am ersten Tag noch nicht wirklich...


----------



## THBiker (8. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und am 18ten gehts zu NWD VI Premiere nach München und Samstag dann an die FitPlus Trails. Bin ich mal gespannt was da so steht. Drüber komm ich wahrscheinlich am ersten Tag noch nicht wirklich...




doch doch die FitPlus Trails schaffst du...zumindest die kleine Line...das hab sogar ich geschafft nach´m Tag üben   ...naja hab die Line zwar net ganz durch geschafft...aber es wurde von mal zu mal besser!!!    

dann mal viel Spaß....und hoffentlich liegt kein Schnee auf´n trails....BK müßte ja auch wieder trocken gelegt sein....kannst deine Dropmachine mitnehmen


----------



## mtb_nico (8. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> kannst deine Dropmachine mitnehmen


Die ist außer Betrieb wegen verbogener Bremsscheibe und eventuell krummen Hinterbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (8. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> klar Opening war ja grad!! Naja...werd auch noch in´n Schnee kommen und boarden
> 
> wo warst du??




Das einzige, dass ich diese Saison im Schnee sehen werde ist am 3.Dezember in München der Air&Style 

Im nächsten Winter gehts dann wieder rund


----------



## plastikengel (8. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wo warst du??



hintertux. war super warm aber leider schmolz der ganze schnee weg


----------



## mtb_nico (8. November 2005)

War heute übrigens Blut spenden... Ist immer interessant dann seinen Hämoglobinwert zu erfahren. Ist wieder leicht über den Sommer angestiegen. Bin jetzt fast am oberen Ende der Skala...


----------



## THBiker (8. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> War heute übrigens Blut spenden... Ist immer interessant dann seinen Hämoglobinwert zu erfahren. Ist wieder leicht über den Sommer angestiegen. Bin jetzt fast am oberen Ende der Skala...



was willst du uns damit sagen??


----------



## strandi (8. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> War heute übrigens Blut spenden... Ist immer interessant dann seinen Hämoglobinwert zu erfahren. Ist wieder leicht über den Sommer angestiegen. Bin jetzt fast am oberen Ende der Skala...


gibs zu...du wolltest nur n kostenlosen aidstest


----------



## mtb_nico (8. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was willst du uns damit sagen??


-> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hämoglobin



			
				strandi schrieb:
			
		

> gibs zu...du wolltest nur n kostenlosen aidstest


Hehe,... genau... Bei sovielen Leuten die meine Zahnbürste benutzen ist nicht auszuschließen das mal einer davon Zahnfleischbluten hat... 

Ne,... im Ernst. Ist ein kleiner Beitrag fürs Allgemeinwohl (nehme auch kein Geld dafür) und außerdem bekomme ich dann in der Uni richtig gut Frühstück serviert!  Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen...


----------



## strandi (8. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hämoglobin
> 
> 
> Hehe,... genau... Bei sovielen Leuten die meine Zahnbürste benutzen ist nicht auszuschließen das mal einer davon Zahnfleischbluten hat...
> ...


jau...in celle gabs auch immer belegte brötchen


----------



## mtb_nico (8. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jau...in celle gabs auch immer belegte brötchen


Hehe...
Auf der Pritsche neben mir lag eine ältere Dame die war zu ihrem 92. Blutspendetermin erschienen. Da kann ich mit meinen 2 nicht gerade beeindrucken...


----------



## strandi (8. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe...
> Auf der Pritsche neben mir lag eine ältere Dame die war zu ihrem 92. Blutspendetermin erschienen. Da kann ich mit meinen 2 nicht gerade beeindrucken...


  na die war bestimmt schon ganz blass und faltig nach dem 92. liter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (9. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe...
> Auf der Pritsche neben mir lag eine ältere Dame die war zu ihrem 92. Blutspendetermin erschienen. Da kann ich mit meinen 2 nicht gerade beeindrucken...



der anfang ist gemacht, junge    und wenn du 3x die woche spenden gehst, holst du die ratz-fatz ein...  

edit:
natürlich zählen nur vollblutspenden 3x die woche...alles andere is ja kein männerkram


----------



## strandi (9. November 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> der anfang ist gemacht, junge    und wenn du 3x die woche spenden gehst, holst du die ratz-fatz ein...
> 
> edit:
> natürlich zählen nur vollblutspenden 3x die woche...alles andere is ja kein männerkram


da muss man ja zwangsläufig zum vampir werden um net an blutarmut zu sterben


----------



## face-to-ground (9. November 2005)

ach..der nico kann das ab


----------



## mtb_nico (9. November 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ach..der nico kann das ab


Ja klar,... bin ja auch ne MASCHINE...


----------



## face-to-ground (9. November 2005)

en ganze maschinepark, nico


----------



## THBiker (9. November 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> en ganze maschinepark, nico


aber mehr so in der microtechnologie bzw nanotechnologie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (10. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> aber mehr so in der microtechnologie bzw nanotechnologie


dann wär das aber schon recht fortschrittlich....


----------



## mtb_nico (10. November 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> dann wär das aber schon recht fortschrittlich....


Hier jetzt mal das labern einstellen und mal was für die Brine tuen. Integrier mir das hier mal mit Zwischenschritten. Weiß zwar was rauskommt, aber nicht wie ich da drauf komme...


----------



## strandi (10. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hier jetzt mal das labern einstellen und mal was für die Brine tuen. Integrier mir das hier mal mit Zwischenschritten. Weiß zwar was rauskommt, aber nicht wie ich da drauf komme...


was kommt denn dabei raus


----------



## mtb_nico (10. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> was kommt denn dabei raus


guckst du...


----------



## blank (10. November 2005)

Ah, sehr gut, aber wie kommt er darauf?

Nur dieses eine Mal: http://liinwww.ira.uka.de/~rahn/tmp/

Viel Spaß.


----------



## strandi (10. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> guckst du...


  und was soll mir das sagen? ich sehe schon...ich hab den richtigen beruf gewählt...dein zukünftiger wär nix für mich


----------



## face-to-ground (10. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hier jetzt mal das labern einstellen und mal was für die Brine tuen. Integrier mir das hier mal mit Zwischenschritten. Weiß zwar was rauskommt, aber nicht wie ich da drauf komme...



warum ich?
mal ganz im ernst - wer studiert hier..du oder ich? ich hab mein kram auch allein lernen müssen und net im internet in foren (ok..off topic passt hier ja net  ) zeug gepostet mit der bitte, daß die leute das für mich lösen


----------



## THBiker (12. November 2005)

Hey was´n hier los?? alle eingeschlafen...beim biken oder was????


----------



## face-to-ground (12. November 2005)

ich schwächel gerade krankheitsbedingt ab...dicker hals :-(


----------



## strandi (12. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey was´n hier los?? alle eingeschlafen...beim biken oder was????


und ich hab damenbesuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (14. November 2005)

so...fangen wir die woche doch gleich mal gut an   

und wenn ich schon mal beim thema bin...ich freu mich, euch alle hier zu haben


----------



## strandi (15. November 2005)

moooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin   
is hier noch jemand


----------



## Kelme (15. November 2005)

Es hätte ein so stiller und würdevoller Tod werden können.
Wieder nichts  .


Kelme - "...in hunnert Johr is' alles weg!" (Ernst Neger)


----------



## strandi (15. November 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Es hätte ein so stiller und würdevoller Tod werden können.
> Wieder nichts  .
> 
> 
> Kelme - "...in hunnert Johr is' alles weg!" (Ernst Neger)


tja kelme...manchmal sind träume eben doch nur schäume   
wollen wir doch mal hoffen das der fred bis in alle ewigkeit mit neuem schwachsinn gefüllt wird...
strandi - mann, war das ne ansage (frei nach ben becker)


----------



## proclimber (15. November 2005)

tach zusammen!
bin auch mal wieder hier. Garnix mehr los hier... dem Anschein nach müsste drausen ja super sonnenschein sein und alle sind biken.... ABER warsch. regenet es gleich oder es schneit und alle sind arbeiten.
War ja vorletzte Woche in Freiburg und den Vogesen... da haben mein Kumpel und ich genau die richtige Zeit erwischt.... es hat saumäßig spass gemacht...teilweise total verblockt und teilweise einfach finger von der Bremse....  
An einem Tag gings fast 15km nur bergab! Das war der Hammer!
(Hab leider nur 3 Fotos in der Galerie davon, weil das Heizen einfach mehr spass gemacht hat als ständig zu knipsen   )


----------



## strandi (15. November 2005)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> tach zusammen!
> bin auch mal wieder hier. Garnix mehr los hier... dem Anschein nach müsste drausen ja super sonnenschein sein und alle sind biken.... ABER warsch. regenet es gleich oder es schneit und alle sind arbeiten.
> War ja vorletzte Woche in Freiburg und den Vogesen... da haben mein Kumpel und ich genau die richtige Zeit erwischt.... es hat saumäßig spass gemacht...teilweise total verblockt und teilweise einfach finger von der Bremse....
> An einem Tag gings fast 15km nur bergab! Das war der Hammer!
> (Hab leider nur 3 Fotos in der Galerie davon, weil das Heizen einfach mehr spass gemacht hat als ständig zu knipsen   )



sieht doch ganz lustig aus dort...allerdings hätte ich mit meinem radl wohl eher weniger spass gehabt...kopfschmerzen vorprogrammiert


----------



## proclimber (15. November 2005)

...auf jeden Fall!


----------



## face-to-ground (15. November 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Es hätte ein so stiller und würdevoller Tod werden können.
> Wieder nichts  .
> 
> 
> Kelme - "...in hunnert Johr is' alles weg!" (Ernst Neger)



wär das aber nicht unterlassene hilfeleistung?


----------



## proclimber (16. November 2005)

einen wunderschönen guten Morgen! ich helfe diesem Fred dann mal wieder auf die Beine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (16. November 2005)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> einen wunderschönen guten Morgen! ich helfe diesem Fred dann mal wieder auf die Beine...


sehr löblich....gibt n   für


----------



## THBiker (16. November 2005)

Irgendwie sind alle im Winterschlaf....  ....hmmm.....was gibt´s sonst neues draußen in der großen weiten Welt??

Hecki und Chriss haben sich bestimmt auf ne einsame Insel verzogen.....   ...aber sicherlich nicht auf die Gleiche   

Der Rest???Irgendwelche Ausfälle in letzter Zeit???


----------



## strandi (16. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hecki und Chriss haben sich bestimmt auf ne einsame Insel verzogen.....   ...aber sicherlich nicht auf die Gleiche


mensch th...du immer mit deiner eifersucht...jetzt lass das thema doch mal ruhen


----------



## mtb_nico (16. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie sind alle im Winterschlaf....  ....hmmm.....was gibt´s sonst neues draußen in der großen weiten Welt??


Manche Leute haben eben auch nach Feierabend noch was zu tun...


----------



## Kelme (16. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Manche Leute haben eben auch nach Feierabend noch was zu tun...


... wie wär's denn mal mit Punkte sammeln   ??
Da geht noch was!


Kelme - nichts da unterlassene Hilfeleistung. Eher Sterbehilfe ab jetzt   .


----------



## mtb_nico (16. November 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie wär's denn mal mit Punkte sammeln   ??
> Da geht noch was!


Hehe,... musste heute auch das Lauftraining aus Zeitgründen sausen lassen... Bin auch nicht begeistert davon, aber Pflicht ist Pflicht und Schnaps ist Schnaps, und den Schnaps gibts nunmal nur in Dänemark wärend der Pflicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (16. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe,... musste heute auch das Lauftraining aus Zeitgründen sausen lassen... Bin auch nicht begeistert davon, aber Pflicht ist Pflicht und Schnaps ist Schnaps, und den Schnaps gibts nunmal nur in Dänemark wärend der Pflicht...


hehe...lernfähig is er ja der nico   und wo er recht hat, hat er recht


----------



## KrossChris (17. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie sind alle im Winterschlaf....  ....hmmm.....was gibt´s sonst neues draußen in der großen weiten Welt??
> 
> Hecki und Chriss haben sich bestimmt auf ne einsame Insel verzogen.....   ...aber sicherlich nicht auf die Gleiche
> 
> Der Rest???Irgendwelche Ausfälle in letzter Zeit???



Du bist ja lustig TH. Wie soll man denn bei 30°C im Schatten Winterschlaf halten? Ich schreibe mich übrigens nur mit einem S, sei dir aber verziehen.
Tja, wo Hecki ist, wer weiss? Schreib sie doch mal über ICQ an. Achso stimmt ja, ich vergaß nimmt ja keine Nachrichten von dir an   . 
Na dann,  greetz from Cape Town


----------



## KrossChris (17. November 2005)

ach hecki wo steckst du nur? 
wünsch euch nen schönen arbeitstag, ich liege heute faul in der sonne und geh ein wenig surfen


----------



## face-to-ground (17. November 2005)

die wird wohl fleissig und produktiv sein und dementsprechend halt bei der arbeit....


----------



## KrossChris (17. November 2005)

Jaja, die ist halt ne vielbeschäftige Frau.


----------



## strandi (17. November 2005)

uiuiui...meine homies hier haben einen neuen streetdrop aufgetrieben:




vom dach, übern zaun in die wiese


----------



## strandi (17. November 2005)

ohhh...und noch einen:




von der mauer zur rechten in die treppe...fiese sache auffem hardtail   
sieht auf dem bild etwas mickrig aus...war schonmal dort...von mauer bis boden ca. 5 meter   da mach ich dann mal keinen flatdrop mit hinterradlandung


----------



## el Zimbo (17. November 2005)

Moin Strandi,

warum bist du nicht auf den Fotos zu sehen, oder reichst du die bald nach???  

Gruß aus dem Ausland, du alter Däne!


----------



## strandi (17. November 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Strandi,
> 
> warum bist du nicht auf den Fotos zu sehen, oder reichst du die bald nach???
> 
> Gruß aus dem Ausland, du alter Däne!


is da überhaupt jemand zu sehen   is ja nur aus der spotbeschreibung   aber wird noch nachgereicht...übernächstes WE hab ich mal wieder zeit zum biken 

hehe zimbo...ich hab mir mal das BT video von burnz hp gesaugt...geile stürze


----------



## el Zimbo (17. November 2005)

...einerseits war's nur ein Sturz und zwei Ausrutscher wegen dem nassem Laub,
und andererseits könntest du mir ruhig gratulieren, immerhin hab ich auf dem Video zwei Jahresziele erfüllt.
(Die "Wolfsschanze" war Jahresziel 2004 und 2005...)

Gruß nochma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (17. November 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...einerseits war's nur ein Sturz und zwei Ausrutscher wegen dem nassem Laub,
> und andererseits könntest du mir ruhig gratulieren, immerhin hab ich auf dem Video zwei Jahresziele erfüllt.
> (Die "Wolfsschanze" war Jahresziel 2004 und 2005...)
> 
> Gruß nochma.


hab mich schon gewundert...der zimbo dropt    aber glückwunsch...sieht schon gut aus  aber war das net das wölfchen? so weit ich mich erinnern kann war die wolfsschanze gar net in dem video zu sehen


----------



## el Zimbo (17. November 2005)

beim Wölfchen hab ich mich hingelegt, die Schanze ist ganz am Schluss zu sehen - Burnz springt dann auch noch das Teil neben der Schanze.


----------



## strandi (17. November 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> beim Wölfchen hab ich mich hingelegt, die Schanze ist ganz am Schluss zu sehen - Burnz springt dann auch noch das Teil neben der Schanze.


hm, muss ich mir heute abend nochmal anschauen...was denn fürn teil neben der wolfsschanze   da kommt doch nur n double unterhalb   sag bloss mir ist da was entgangen...


----------



## el Zimbo (17. November 2005)

wenn du die Wolfsschanze von unten anschaust, dann siehst du rechts oberhalb der Schanze einen Kicker,
der etwa so hoch wie die Schanze ist - der ist da aber schon lange, den ist von uns nur noch keiner gesprungen...


----------



## strandi (17. November 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du die Wolfsschanze von unten anschaust, dann siehst du rechts oberhalb der Schanze einen Kicker,
> der etwa so hoch wie die Schanze ist - der ist da aber schon lange, den ist von uns nur noch keiner gesprungen...


hm mist...warum is der mir nie aufgefallen


----------



## kona-patient (17. November 2005)

von mauer bis boden ca. 5 meter   da mach ich dann mal keinen flatdrop mit hinterradlandung  [/QUOTE]

jetz untertreibst du aber strandi. das sind doch locker 10 meter 50  
alter pooser. das ist doch ein spassfreed und kein superspotfüranfängerfreed  
oh man, bin ich heut wieder schön gemein  

greeze


----------



## strandi (17. November 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> von mauer bis boden ca. 5 meter   da mach ich dann mal keinen flatdrop mit hinterradlandung



jetz untertreibst du aber strandi. das sind doch locker 10 meter 50  
alter pooser. das ist doch ein spassfreed und kein superspotfüranfängerfreed  
oh man, bin ich heut wieder schön gemein  

greeze[/QUOTE]
oh man...kona-gedöns...alter amateur


----------



## kona-patient (17. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jetz untertreibst du aber strandi. das sind doch locker 10 meter 50
> alter pooser. das ist doch ein spassfreed und kein superspotfüranfängerfreed
> oh man, bin ich heut wieder schön gemein
> 
> greeze


oh man...kona-gedöns...alter amateur  [/QUOTE]

jetz wirst du aber frech!  schon gewusst? hecki hat´n neuen freund


----------



## Hecklerin23 (17. November 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> oh man...kona-gedöns...alter amateur



jetz wirst du aber frech!  schon gewusst? hecki hat´n neuen freund [/QUOTE]

Jetzt muss ich doch eingreifen - Waaaaa, das wüsste ich aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (17. November 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> jetz wirst du aber frech!  schon gewusst? hecki hat´n neuen freund


Da könnte man ja glatt eifersüchtig werden...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (17. November 2005)

Das einzige was für mich im Moment zählt ist das hier

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/179731/size/big/ppuser/37312


----------



## kona-patient (17. November 2005)

da hat mir cedric aber was anderes geflüsstert  

so, hier hab ich noch was für euch singels.
die wohl kreativste HP aller zeiten http://julia273.tripod.com/Meine_Fotos_3/meine_fotos_3.html
hab mich auch schon beworben.


----------



## proclimber (17. November 2005)

mahlzeit! Video?? wo bekomm ich das video vom burnz denn her? BT Vids sind immer interessant.


----------



## proclimber (17. November 2005)

habs entdeckt...


----------



## strandi (17. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige was für mich im Moment zählt ist das hier
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/179731/size/big/ppuser/37312


na...lass das net chris hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (17. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na...lass das net chris hören



Nö, aber lesen


----------



## KrossChris (17. November 2005)

Stehst du also doch auf metall hecki. so eine bist du also, schläfst du auch auf nem nagelbett


----------



## Speedbullit (17. November 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du die Wolfsschanze von unten anschaust, dann siehst du rechts oberhalb der Schanze einen Kicker,
> der etwa so hoch wie die Schanze ist - der ist da aber schon lange, den ist von uns nur noch keiner gesprungen...



den haben wir gebaut ist aber nicht so der brüller weil man ins flache springt.


----------



## strandi (17. November 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> den haben wir gebaut ist aber nicht so der brüller weil man ins flache springt.


vielleicht kenne ich ihn noch net weil ich das letzte mal im januar bei der wolfsschanze war   wann habt ihr ihn gebaut?


----------



## mtb_nico (17. November 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> den haben wir gebaut ist aber nicht so der brüller weil man ins flache springt.


Der steht schon ne ganze Zeit oder? War aber als ich das letzte mal dort war ziemlich vergammelt...


----------



## Speedbullit (17. November 2005)

den gibts schon ewig, wo bekome ich denn die codes für das burnz vid her? bei mir geht immer ein fenster auf mit folgendem inhalt

classfacory kann angeforderte klasse nicht liefern

und nu?


----------



## strandi (17. November 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> den gibts schon ewig, wo bekome ich denn die codes für das burnz vid her? bei mir geht immer ein fenster auf mit folgendem inhalt
> 
> classfacory kann angeforderte klasse nicht liefern
> 
> und nu?


google mal nach elcard mpgplayer...der kann fast alles abspielen


----------



## strandi (17. November 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> den gibts schon ewig, wo bekome ich denn die codes für das burnz vid her? bei mir geht immer ein fenster auf mit folgendem inhalt
> 
> classfacory kann angeforderte klasse nicht liefern
> 
> und nu?


http://207.150.192.12/temp/elecar/ftp/pub/mpeg/player/EMpgPlayer.zip


----------



## Speedbullit (17. November 2005)

danke, es funkt. wenn du ein spassiges winterberg vid sehen willst www.hd-freeride.de das vid uncut, hecki hat auch einen spektakulären auftritt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (17. November 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> danke, es funkt. wenn du ein spassiges winterberg vid sehen willst www.hd-freeride.de das vid uncut, hecki hat auch einen spektakulären auftritt




Hahaha, als Felgenfalter   und Moderateuse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (17. November 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> danke, es funkt. wenn du ein spassiges winterberg vid sehen willst www.hd-freeride.de das vid uncut, hecki hat auch einen spektakulären auftritt


jau super    werds mir heute abend mal ziehen...glaub die leitungen der bank belaste ich eh schon stark genug


----------



## mtb_nico (17. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Moderateuse


Immer noch besser als Masseuse...


----------



## strandi (17. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Immer noch besser als Masseuse...


wobei ich hecki lieber als masseuse sehen (erleben) würde   
ich will 10 nackte masseusen...oder so ähnlich


----------



## mtb_nico (17. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hahaha, als Felgenfalter   und Moderateuse


Uarghs!!! Hast du die Felge übel zugerichtet!! Da sieht meine nach 10 Mal Wildbad ja noch besser aus...


----------



## Elmex (17. November 2005)

Wo befindet sich die Felgenzerstörende Bahn?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (17. November 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Wo befindet sich die Felgenzerstörende Bahn?




Winterberg ;0) Fun Park


----------



## Elmex (17. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Winterberg ;0) Fun Park


Leider etwas weiter weg als ich gehofft habe.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (17. November 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Leider etwas weiter weg als ich gehofft habe.



Brauchst dieses Jahr auch nimmer hinfahren! Es sei denn, Du hast Ski oder ein Snowboard im Gepäck! Luxus wäre natürlich ein Bob um im Eiskanal zu fahren!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (17. November 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> danke, es funkt. wenn du ein spassiges winterberg vid sehen willst www.hd-freeride.de das vid uncut, hecki hat auch einen spektakulären auftritt



geiles Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (17. November 2005)

hab mir gerade das BT Video angeschaut... helmkamera is doch wirklich was schönes! 
HD- Video... wie immer super...trotz reiner Sammlung.


----------



## mtb_nico (17. November 2005)

Boah, ich bin hier am verzweifeln. Ich finde einfach nicht die Fehler im Bilderrätsel der aktuellen Bravo. Könnt ihr mir helfen? Ich möchte doch so gerne die Autogrammkarte von Blümchen gewinnen!


----------



## proclimber (18. November 2005)

moin! ... bis auf die unterschiedlichen augenstellungen gibts da doch garkeine weiteren Fehler... hab ewig gesucht.. da is einfach keiner mehr zu finden


----------



## mtb_nico (18. November 2005)

So,... werde mal langsam meine Sachen packen. Um 1600 gehts ab nach München. Wird bestimmt nen Spass. Freu mich auch schon auf NWD VI...


----------



## KrossChris (18. November 2005)

jo nico! viel spass in münchen und grüss mir mal den kretze, denk ja mal dass du mit dem da bist.


----------



## Kelme (18. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> ...Um 1600 gehts ab nach München. Wird bestimmt nen Spass. ...


Hab' ich den Urlaubsschein unterschrieben? Scheint mir nicht so! Es ist wohl an der Zeit, dass du deinen alten Spieß mal von der wirklich ekligen Seite erlebst.

Also: Ausnahmsweise zack, zack nach München und komm' mir bloß nicht ohne das Filmchen zurück. Dann habe ich beim Rollentraining wenigstens was zum Fürchten.


Kelme - weggetreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (18. November 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' ich den Urlaubsschein unterschrieben? Scheint mir nicht so! Es ist wohl an der Zeit, dass du deinen alten Spieß mal von der wirklich ekligen Seite erlebst.
> 
> Also: Ausnahmsweise zack, zack nach München und komm' mir bloß nicht ohne das Filmchen zurück. Dann habe ich beim Rollentraining wenigstens was zum Fürchten.


Jawohl Stabsfeld! 

@Chriss: Wird gemacht...


----------



## Elmex (18. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, ich bin hier am verzweifeln. Ich finde einfach nicht die Fehler im Bilderrätsel der aktuellen Bravo. Könnt ihr mir helfen? Ich möchte doch so gerne die Autogrammkarte von Blümchen gewinnen!



Da hat sich einer Mühe gemacht (wenn man sonst nichts besseres zu tun hat)und es ist wirklich gut gelungen. 
Doch Brüder sehen sich meistens ähnlich.


----------



## Elmex (18. November 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst dieses Jahr auch nimmer hinfahren! Es sei denn, Du hast Ski oder ein Snowboard im Gepäck! Luxus wäre natürlich ein Bob um im Eiskanal zu fahren!



Du hattest mir für das Kona mal deine 190er Magura Scheibe angeboten.
Verkaust du die noch?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. November 2005)

Es ist vollbracht!
Ich darf Euch vorstellen - Tattaaaa - Mein Silberling

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/199606/cat/500/ppuser/37312


----------



## strandi (19. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist vollbracht!
> Ich darf Euch vorstellen - Tattaaaa - Mein Silberling
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/199606/cat/500/ppuser/37312


find die reifen n büschen schmal   
aber schöner holzfussboden...ähnlich wie meiner


----------



## Pfalzyeti (19. November 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Du hattest mir für das Kona mal deine 190er Magura Scheibe angeboten.
> Verkaust du die noch?



Ja kannst haben!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> find die reifen n büschen schmal
> aber schöner holzfussboden...ähnlich wie meiner




Grrr, muss jetzt erst mal noch 2 Schläuche mit Rennradventilen kaufen   
Und dann ziehe ich meinem Silberling die Mäntelchen an und auf gehts


----------



## proclimber (19. November 2005)

sehr schick, dein bullit!!


----------



## Elmex (19. November 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ja kannst haben!



Was willst haben?


----------



## Elmex (19. November 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ja kannst haben!



Fast vergessen!!!!!
Na ja noch eine Stunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (20. November 2005)

von mir auch alles gute..nachträglich      hoffe du hast viele   und danch  und  gehabt?!?!?!

noch x-6h bis Abflug


----------



## mtb_nico (20. November 2005)

Bääääck from Munich und ich habe überlebt!!!


----------



## KrossChris (21. November 2005)

moin moin! nach nem hammergeilen wochenende beim red bull cape town man mit fetter after event party bin ich wieder ansprechbar. heute trifft der han mit seiner holden hier ein. schickes radl hecki. hast das filmchen mitgebracht nico?
wünsch euch nen schönen arbeitstag,
greetz from cape town (30°C, blauer himmel  )


----------



## mtb_nico (21. November 2005)

Nö,... wurde dort nicht verkauft... Werde ihn wenn überhaupt über den Laden bestellen. Will eh noch den ein oder anderen Freeskiing Film bestellen.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Nö,... wurde dort nicht verkauft... Werde ihn wenn überhaupt über den Laden bestellen. Will eh noch den ein oder anderen Freeskiing Film bestellen.




Wie wars in München ansonsten? Hoffe der DJ war besser als der in Kölle


----------



## mtb_nico (21. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wars in München ansonsten? Hoffe der DJ war besser als der in Kölle


Es war so richtig geil! Kann mich erinnern selten soviel Spass gehabt zu haben. Wir waren ja auch noch Samstagabend weg. Allerdings dann nur im Kreise der BKM Jungs in einer ruhigen Kneipe.
Hab hier schon ein bissel was dazu geschrieben:
-> http://www.pfaelzer-biker.de/index.php?page=news_comment&newsid=122


----------



## THBiker (22. November 2005)

Alles ausgestorben hier??

Strandi bist du angesoffen?

Alle im Krankenhaus?? oder was


----------



## strandi (22. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Alles ausgestorben hier??
> 
> Strandi bist du angesoffen?
> 
> Alle im Krankenhaus?? oder was


angesoffen? höchstens abgesoffen   ne, momentan büschen viel um die ohren...ausserdem war das fotoalbum wirklich grad interessanter als der fred   hoffentlich ab nächster woche wieder aktiver


----------



## THBiker (22. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> angesoffen? höchstens abgesoffen   ne, momentan büschen viel um die ohren...ausserdem war das fotoalbum wirklich grad interessanter als der fred   hoffentlich ab nächster woche wieder aktiver




meinte ja auch abgesoffen   


Achja....die Bike-Mädels!?!?    ...iss Hecki schon wieder OUT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (22. November 2005)

abgesoffen.... achwas... der Fred hat nur geschlafen...


----------



## strandi (22. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> meinte ja auch abgesoffen
> 
> 
> Achja....die Bike-Mädels!?!?    ...iss Hecki schon wieder OUT


neeee, hecki is ja aber tabuzone


----------



## THBiker (22. November 2005)

sagt mal...habt ihr dem Smaug seine Signatur schon gelesen???

In wen ist der denn verliebt?????     

würd sagen das ist doch so´n klassisches Thema für diesen Fred

hätt ja auf Hecki getippt wg. Dickschädel und so  , aber er schreibt ja was von süß *duckundweg*


----------



## mtb_nico (22. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hätt ja auf Hecki getippt...


Da würde aber jemand hier im Forum eifersüchtig werden...


----------



## strandi (22. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal...habt ihr dem Smaug seine Signatur schon gelesen???
> 
> In wen ist der denn verliebt?????
> 
> ...


  pass bloss auf...die südafrikanische rache für gotteslästerung soll furchtbar sein


----------



## strandi (22. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde aber jemand hier im Forum eifersüchtig werden...


genau...das is mein part


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. November 2005)

Hört das denn nie auf   
Es muss doch noch andere Themen geben.


----------



## THBiker (22. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört das denn nie auf
> Es muss doch noch andere Themen geben.




nunja...dann soll Smaug mal das Geheimnis lüften......  ...hätt´s ja auch gar net erwartet  
und eigentlich ist´s ja´n anderes Thema...aber irgendwie bist du immer dabei    
aber dann lassen wir dich jetzt mal raus....wenn gibt´s denn noch so...  


@Strandi
ok....hast ja recht!!


----------



## strandi (22. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört das denn nie auf
> Es muss doch noch andere Themen geben.


tz...mach dich ma locker   
is doch eh nur n dummbabbel-fred


----------



## THBiker (22. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tz...mach dich ma locker
> is doch eh nur n dummbabbel-fred



aber wo Hecki recht hat, hat sie recht  .....könnten ja mal´n paar neue ins Spiel bringen! Denn immer die gleiche Frau wird ja auch langweilig


----------



## strandi (22. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> aber wo Hecki recht hat, hat sie recht  .....könnten ja mal´n paar neue ins Spiel bringen! Denn immer die gleiche Frau wird ja auch langweilig


dann sorg mal für nachschub   
wo issen eigentlich das gedöns


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tz...mach dich ma locker
> is doch eh nur n dummbabbel-fred



Was ist denn mit Dir los, heute Frosties gefrühstückt. Irgendwie wirds hier so kühl. Oder ist das deine Austrahlung die sich über den Bildschirm überträgt   ?
Langer, ich bin so was von locker, das glaubst Du gar nicht   
War das genug Dummgebabbel?


----------



## strandi (22. November 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn mit Dir los, heute Frosties gefrühstückt. Irgendwie wirds hier so kühl. Oder ist das deine Austrahlung die sich über den Bildschirm überträgt   ?
> Langer, ich bin so was von locker, das glaubst Du gar nicht
> War das genug Dummgebabbel?


  das war das erste mal das du mich "langer" und net "dicker" genannt hast   weiter so...dann wird das doch nochmal was mit uns beiden    
so, werd pennen gehen...morgen früh gehts nach hamburg


----------



## THBiker (22. November 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> höhö, geheimnisse sind da um geheim gehalten zu werden,
> war aber mal an der zeit farbe zu bekennen,
> mehr sag ich aber nicht...
> 
> ...




hmmmm  ....blond   .... wieso war die am Freitag nicht mit im Conni??  
Von den beiden Mädels auf der Tour war auch keine blond!!!

Kommt sie aus Grünstadt???

wie alt bist du smaug?? Das gedöhns könnt doch fast deine Klasse sein..oder  

@Hecki
sei net so hart um Strandi....der hockt dort im hohen Norden, weg von Frau und Kind....da muss man ja Frust haben ab und zu


----------



## THBiker (22. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das war das erste mal das du mich "langer" und net "dicker" genannt hast   weiter so...dann wird das doch nochmal was mit uns beiden
> so, werd pennen gehen...morgen früh gehts nach hamburg




Bist du gewachsen


----------



## strandi (23. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du gewachsen


klar...wurd ja auch immer gut gegossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrossChris (23. November 2005)

moin leute!
von welcher südafrikanischen rache sprecht ihr denn. bin mittlerweile in der beziehung sowas von locker geworden. der sommer is da und während ihr euch zuhaus den arsch abfriert lass ich mich bei 30°C jeden tag in der sonne bruzeln.
die letzten zwei tage war ja der han mit seiner holden. war lustig und in 2 wochen kommen se ja nochmal. 
south africa rocks, enjoy your day


----------



## mtb_nico (23. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> moin leute!
> von welcher südafrikanischen rache sprecht ihr denn. bin mittlerweile in der beziehung sowas von locker geworden. der sommer is da und während ihr euch zuhaus den arsch abfriert lass ich mich bei 30°C jeden tag in der sonne bruzeln.


Tut mir leid, aber da bleibt mir nur zu sagen:  

Übrigens, hier mal ein Bild meines neusten Spielzeuges... 







Das Ding hat ne Beschleunigung das der Boden bebt. Echt beeindruckend.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber da bleibt mir nur zu sagen:
> 
> Übrigens, hier mal ein Bild meines neusten Spielzeuges...
> 
> ...



Was ist das? Ein neuer Zahnarztstuhl?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (23. November 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das? Ein neuer Zahnarztstuhl?




Ich tippe auf eine vollautomatische Waschkammer für Bike und Rider mit Schleudertrommel.


----------



## KrossChris (23. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber da bleibt mir nur zu sagen:
> 
> Übrigens, hier mal ein Bild meines neusten Spielzeuges...
> 
> ...



also für mich sieht das dingens aus wie ne nico-wickel-und waschmaschine


----------



## KrossChris (23. November 2005)

wie schnell wickelt das dingens denn, wenns so krass beschleunigt nico?


----------



## mtb_nico (23. November 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das? Ein neuer Zahnarztstuhl?


Boah! Man merkt das du E-Techniker bist... 
Um hier Spekulationen vorzubeugen. Es ist keine 4-Achs Wickelmaschine...


----------



## el Zimbo (23. November 2005)

HA!
Ich hab zumindest eine ungefähre Vorstellung, was das Teil ist, bzw. macht - aber verraten musses der Nico!
Tip: Google weiß (fast) Alles...

...und jetzt: FEIERABEND!!!


----------



## Timebandit (23. November 2005)

Bin zwar nur Holztechniker, aber bei uns sehen die Fräszentren ähnlich aus. Ich tippe mal, dass das ne 3-achsige CNC-Fräse ist !?!? Was arbeitest, bzw. studierst Du??? Macht Spass an so Teilen zu arbeiten !!! Programmiert ihr noch selbst, oder generiert ihr die Programme aus euren CAD-Zeichnungen??
Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (23. November 2005)

@ nico..du hasts gut..ich durfte/darf mich mit folgendem rumschlagen:


----------



## face-to-ground (23. November 2005)

mal ne blöde frage   
wofür braucht ihr eigentlich da die propangasflasche?


----------



## mtb_nico (23. November 2005)

@Timebandit: Richtig! Ist ne 4-Achsen CNC Fräse. Wir nutzen die zum "Rührreibschweißen von Leichtbauwerkstoffen und Untersuchung des Ermüdungsverhaltens der erzeugten Verbunde. 
Von daher sind die Programme auch recht einfach gehalten. Man fährt einfach nur zwischen zwei Blechstößen hindurch.



			
				face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne blöde frage
> wofür braucht ihr eigentlich da die propangasflasche?


Um den ganzen Laden in die Luft zu sprengen. Ne kein Plan. Das ist nicht das Labor von dem Werkstuhl an dem ich Hiwi bin. Wir haben da nur einen Stellplatz für die Fräse bekommen da das so nen Oschi ist.

nico


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. November 2005)

Um den ganzen Laden in die Luft zu sprengen. Ne kein Plan. Das ist nicht das Labor von dem Werkstuhl an dem ich Hiwi bin. Wir haben da nur einen Stellplatz für die Fräse bekommen da das so nen Oschi ist.

nico[/QUOTE]

Bäh, Hiwi! Für was machst Du das? Bestimmt nicht für den lächerlichen Lohn, den da bekommst! :kotz:  Also doch eher nur um beim Prof. zu schleimen? Da würd ich lieber kellnern in einer Spilunke


----------



## mtb_nico (23. November 2005)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Bäh, Hiwi! Für was machst Du das? Bestimmt nicht für den lächerlichen Lohn, den da bekommst! :kotz:  Also doch eher nur um beim Prof. zu schleimen? Da würd ich lieber kellnern in einer Spilunke


LOL!!! Das ist nen Satz der könnte in die Grundschule passen.... 
Wenn du das so siehst kann man dir auch nicht mehr helfen! 

Vielleicht mache ich es aber auch weil ich später mal in der Luftfahrtindustrie beschäftigt werden will und die von uns untersuchten Schweißverfahren immer mehr im Kommen sind?! Aber nur vielleicht... 

Nachtrag: Höre diesen Prof garnicht mehr... würde mir also auch nix bringen zu "schleimen"...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> LOL!!! Das ist nen Satz der könnte in die Grundschule passen....
> Wenn du das so siehst kann man dir auch nicht mehr helfen!
> 
> Vielleicht mache ich es aber auch weil ich später mal in der Luftfahrtindustrie beschäftigt werden will und die von uns untersuchten Schweißverfahren immer mehr im Kommen sind?! Aber nur vielleicht...
> ...



Ja Grundschule, da würd ich wirklich im Moment gerne hinwechseln!   Wäre jedenfalls besser als die "schöne" FH in Mannheim!

Und net immer alles zu ernst nehmen! Sollte eigentlich nur ein kleiner spass am Rande sein! Die Hiwis bei uns sind zum größten Teil schleimer! Die meinen, dass man die Laborübungen ohne sie nicht bewältigen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrossChris (24. November 2005)

moin leutz! ja, da geb ich dir recht, die hiwis bei uns in mannem sind alle sehr wichtig bei laborübungen und die anderen angestellten (hiwis) die den ganzen tag da arbeiten sind meistens irgendwelche dipl.-ing. die es in der welt der industrie zu nix gebracht haben und jetzt für nen appel und nen ei meinen sie müssten prof. spielen. also um nen guten draht zum prof. zu haben sicher net schlecht. aber eigentlich biste als hiwi nur ne billige arbeitskraft für die, da würde ich kellnern auch vorziehen, zumal man da wesentlich coolere leute kennenlernt wie im labor oder am lehrstuhl.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (24. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> moin leutz! ja, da geb ich dir recht, die hiwis bei uns in mannem sind alle sehr wichtig bei laborübungen und die anderen angestellten (hiwis) die den ganzen tag da arbeiten sind meistens irgendwelche dipl.-ing. die es in der welt der industrie zu nix gebracht haben und jetzt für nen appel und nen ei meinen sie müssten prof. spielen. also um nen guten draht zum prof. zu haben sicher net schlecht. aber eigentlich biste als hiwi nur ne billige arbeitskraft für die, da würde ich kellnern auch vorziehen, zumal man da wesentlich coolere leute kennenlernt wie im labor oder am lehrstuhl.


----------



## mtb_nico (24. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> moin leutz! ja, da geb ich dir recht, die hiwis bei uns in mannem sind alle sehr wichtig bei laborübungen und die anderen angestellten (hiwis) die den ganzen tag da arbeiten sind meistens irgendwelche dipl.-ing. die es in der welt der industrie zu nix gebracht haben und jetzt für nen appel und nen ei meinen sie müssten prof. spielen. also um nen guten draht zum prof. zu haben sicher net schlecht. aber eigentlich biste als hiwi nur ne billige arbeitskraft für die, da würde ich kellnern auch vorziehen, zumal man da wesentlich coolere leute kennenlernt wie im labor oder am lehrstuhl.


Naja wie du meinst. Aber wenn man ne CNC Fräse nicht von ner Wickelmaschine unterscheiden kann weiß ich nicht wie sehr ich deine Aussage gewichten soll. 

Mir geht es einfach darum mir, im Studium, so viel Wissen wie möglich anzueignen. Um so besser wenn ich es noch bescheinigt bekomme. Will später nun mal keinen 08/15 Job bekommen... 
Ihr könnt jetzt dazu sagen was ihr wollt, am Ende ists doch eh nur Gebabbel wie in der Schule: "Guck mal der Streber...", und kurz vor den Klausuren wird dann doch nachgefragt weil man das ganze Semester auf der faulen Haut gelegen hat. Ich will jetzt nicht damit behaupten, dass das bei euch der Fall ist, aber euer Gerede von wegen "Schleimer" usw. lässt in mir diesen Eindruck gedeien.
Ach und ein Dipl.-Ing. der am Lehrstuhl arbeitet ist kein Hiwi, sondern ein wissenschaftlicher Mitarbeiter. Und ich würde sagen das ist ein großer Unterschied. Wobei viele dieser wissenschaftlichen Mitarbeiter irgendwann auch mal promovieren wollen/werden. Aber ich weiß... lernen und versuchen das Beste zu erreichen ist uncool...
Nun aber zurück zu witzigeren Themen...

nico


----------



## strandi (24. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wie du meinst. Aber wenn man ne CNC Fräse nicht von ner Wickelmaschine unterscheiden kann weiß ich nicht wie sehr ich deine Aussage gewichten soll.


  


			
				mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich weiß... lernen und versuchen das Beste zu erreichen ist uncool...


Genau...richtig cool wird´s erst wenn man ohne zu lernen das Beste erreicht     
Gruss aus Hamburg (scheiss Wetter - will wieder nach DK   )
Strandinator


----------



## KrossChris (24. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wie du meinst. Aber wenn man ne CNC Fräse nicht von ner Wickelmaschine unterscheiden kann weiß ich nicht wie sehr ich deine Aussage gewichten soll.
> 
> Mir geht es einfach darum mir, im Studium, so viel Wissen wie möglich anzueignen. Um so besser wenn ich es noch bescheinigt bekomme. Will später nun mal keinen 08/15 Job bekommen...
> Ihr könnt jetzt dazu sagen was ihr wollt, am Ende ists doch eh nur Gebabbel wie in der Schule: "Guck mal der Streber...", und kurz vor den Klausuren wird dann doch nachgefragt weil man das ganze Semester auf der faulen Haut gelegen hat. Ich will jetzt nicht damit behaupten, dass das bei euch der Fall ist, aber euer Gerede von wegen "Schleimer" usw. lässt in mir diesen Eindruck gedeien.
> ...




jetzt hat glaub ich nico seine tage. klar is es nie schlecht wenn man das beste erreichen will, aber spass muss auch sein und bis jetzt bin ich mit meinen noten äußerst zu frieden. außerdem hab ich nie behauptet das es uncool sei wenn man versucht das beste zu erreichen. ich lieg schon viel auf der faulen haut nico, aber wenn`s um die wurst geht geb ich eben vollgas und bis jetzt war´s so immer ganz ok. also kannst auch gern in zukunft wieder mit konstruktionsfragen kommen (zum glück habe KO 1,2,3,4 schon hinter mir)


----------



## mtb_nico (24. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt hat glaub ich nico seine tage. klar is es nie schlecht wenn man das beste erreichen will, aber spass muss auch sein und bis jetzt bin ich mit meinen noten äußerst zu frieden. außerdem hab ich nie behauptet das es uncool sei wenn man versucht das beste zu erreichen. ich lieg schon viel auf der faulen haut nico, aber wenn`s um die wurst geht geb ich eben vollgas und bis jetzt war´s so immer ganz ok. also kannst auch gern in zukunft wieder mit konstruktionsfragen kommen (zum glück habe KO 1,2,3,4 schon hinter mir)


Nunja,... Arbeit kann auch Spass machen und vielleicht machts mir ja auch Spass und beschäftige mich von daher schon mit dem Stoff über das Maß hinaus, das von mir erwartet wird.
Allerdings werde ich mich in Zukunft mit meinen Fragen an dich zurück halten. Habe eine kleine Abneigung dagegen mir bei jemanden Hilfe zu holen, der hintenrum eine etwas "unorthodoxe Einstellung" vertritt... Möchte hier nicht näher darauf eingehen, aber du weißt sicherlich was gemeint ist.


----------



## KrossChris (24. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja,... Arbeit kann auch Spass machen und vielleicht machts mir ja auch Spass und beschäftige mich von daher schon mit dem Stoff über das Maß hinaus, das von mir erwartet wird.
> Allerdings werde ich mich in Zukunft mit meinen Fragen an dich zurück halten. Habe eine kleine Abneigung dagegen mir bei jemanden Hilfe zu holen, der hintenrum eine etwas "unorthodoxe Einstellung" vertritt... Möchte hier nicht näher darauf eingehen, aber du weißt sicherlich was gemeint ist.


oh, fang doch an zu heulen. ne, ich hab das damals aus wut gesagt und net so gemeint, is jetzt aber egal, weil das thema jetzt eh erledigt ist. strandi kann also  wieder beruhigt schlafen. spass an der ganzen sahe ist enorm wichtig, logisch nico und ich kritisier ja auch net dass du dich extreeeeeeem anstrengst. vielleicht wirds dann ja doch mal was mit ner 3 in mathe


----------



## face-to-ground (24. November 2005)

was geht hier denn ab?

mann...los strandi - tu was..grab hecki an..oder sowas in der art..hauptsache, das thema wird ein anderes   

plasticgedöns könnte eigentlich mal wieder was über wäsche posten   


hab übrigens vor, meine fahrradfunzel aufzubrezeln - aber als elektronikfreak werd ich mich net mit nem halogenstrahler abgeben
ich hab das hier gefunden..und wenn ich den 5w-led-emitter kühlen kann, wie ich mir das denke, wird mir ein licht aufgehen   
mal sehen, was das wird


----------



## mtb_nico (24. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> oh, fang doch an zu heulen. ne, ich hab das damals aus wut gesagt und net so gemeint, is jetzt aber egal, weil das thema jetzt eh erledigt ist. strandi kann also  wieder beruhigt schlafen. spass an der ganzen sahe ist enorm wichtig, logisch nico und ich kritisier ja auch net dass du dich extreeeeeeem anstrengst. vielleicht wirds dann ja doch mal was mit ner 3 in mathe


Also bei dir jagt sich echt ein Klassiker nach dem anderen!  
Was hat das denn jetzt wieder mit dem Strandi zu tun?
Außerdem sollte man in deinem Alter sich zu beherrschen wissen. Auch wenn du dich für die gesagten Worte entschuldigt hast, sowas vergesse ich eben nicht.

@face-to-ground: Hinter unserem Gebäude steht ein "kleiner" Stickstofftank. Entnahme ist glaube ich immer montags und mittwochs. Kannst dich dann ja auch mal in die Schlange einreihen...


----------



## KrossChris (24. November 2005)

was heisst da in meinem alter, fühl mich noch total jung  .
lasst mal das thema wechseln jungs. aber wenn ich erhlich bin fällt mir nix ein. bitte darum um vorschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (24. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> strandi kann also  wieder beruhigt schlafen.


dabei hab ich doch gar nix gesagt/gemacht


----------



## kona-patient (24. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> was heisst da in meinem alter, fühl mich noch total jung  .
> lasst mal das thema wechseln jungs. aber wenn ich erhlich bin fällt mir nix ein. bitte darum um vorschläge.



erzähl uns doch etwas über das schöne wetter, den swell, die fraun  
euer angemotze bietet aber sehr viel mehr unterhaltung. auf nico in die letzte runde,jetz ist durchhaltevermögen gefragt.  

gong


----------



## KrossChris (24. November 2005)

hab ich doch auch gar nich behauptet strandi oder? hat sich von ganz allein erledigt  . aber bruhigen müsste dich das schon


----------



## KrossChris (24. November 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> erzähl uns doch etwas über das schöne wetter, den swell, die fraun
> euer angemotze bietet aber sehr viel mehr unterhaltung. auf nico in die letzte runde,jetz ist durchhaltevermögen gefragt.
> 
> gong



schau doch einfach mal im internet konagedöns. da gibts sogar wetterseiten mit webcam. dich dürfte es doch auch beruhigen, da du ja schon so lange an der einen hängst  . zum thema swell sag ich nur: wird fett am wochenende.


----------



## mtb_nico (24. November 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> euer angemotze bietet aber sehr viel mehr unterhaltung. auf nico in die letzte runde,jetz ist durchhaltevermögen gefragt.


Ach,... ich habe das Feld schon als Sieger der Herzen verlassen...


----------



## face-to-ground (24. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ach,... ich habe das Feld schon als Sieger der Herzen verlassen...



*räusper* diana war auch königin der herzen..und das resultat: pfeiler gefressen....    


und was den stickstofftank angeht...öhm..findeste das net bissi overkill für 5 Watt? ich mein..bin mir sicher, der trainingseffekt ist enorm, mit so ner flüssigstickstoffkühlung auf dem rücken, aber für das bisschen licht....


----------



## kona-patient (24. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> schau doch einfach mal im internet konagedöns. da gibts sogar wetterseiten mit webcam. dich dürfte es doch auch beruhigen, da du ja schon so lange an der einen hängst  . zum thema swell sag ich nur: wird fett am wochenende.



was dürfte mich beruhigen?


----------



## strandi (27. November 2005)

um kelme´s träume zu zerstören will ich diesen fred mal lieber zum leben erwecken   
also, schreibt mal was


----------



## mtb_nico (27. November 2005)

Ich fahr am 11.12. Skifahren in die Schweiz. Dat gibt nen Spass! 220 Pistenkm.

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (27. November 2005)

Noch 4 Wochen bis Weihnahcten!! was wünscht ihr euch denn???


----------



## mtb_nico (27. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Noch 4 Wochen bis Weihnahcten!! was wünscht ihr euch denn???


Hehe,... gutes Thema...
- Bremsscheibe für die Rohloff
- Dubbel
- Papula Formelsammlung
Sonst bin ich wunschlos glücklich!


----------



## THBiker (27. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe,... gutes Thema...
> - Bremsscheibe für die Rohloff
> - Dubbel
> - Papula Formelsammlung
> Sonst bin ich wunschlos glücklich!




immer so materiell    

Dubbel....hatt die Bibliothek

Papula hab ich shcon ;-)


----------



## mtb_nico (27. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> immer so materiell
> 
> Dubbel....hatt die Bibliothek
> 
> Papula hab ich shcon ;-)


Und selbst? Eine Umfrage starten ohne selbst eine Antwort zu geben ist pfui!


----------



## face-to-ground (27. November 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> um kelme´s träume zu zerstören will ich diesen fred mal lieber zum leben erwecken
> also, schreibt mal was




schämst dich net - sowas zur weihnachts zeit... da zerstört man doch keine träume....


----------



## THBiker (28. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Und selbst? Eine Umfrage starten ohne selbst eine Antwort zu geben ist pfui!



was ich mir wünsche kann man sich nicht kaufen    .....und da´s mir auch niemand schenken kann, wird das Geschenk wohl auch etwas materielles werden.....denk da an´n Hardtail-Rahmen...zumindest ein Teil davon...Chameleon vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (28. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was ich mir wünsche kann man sich nicht kaufen    .....und da´s mir auch niemand schenken kann, wird das Geschenk wohl auch etwas materielles werden.....denk da an´n Hardtail-Rahmen...zumindest ein Teil davon...Chameleon vielleicht


was machst du denn um diese uhrzeit im forum   
ich muss ehrlich gestehen das ich net so ganz weiss was ich mir wünschen soll...argh während ich das geschrieben hab, is mir meine halbe schüssel corn flakes ausgekippt   ich wünsche mir das dass net wieder passiert   
ansonsten wären neue kniegelenke ganz schön


----------



## KrossChris (28. November 2005)

also ich wünsche mir friede unter den menschen, lol  . ne eigentlich wünsche ich mir nur, dass es klappt meine diplomarbeit hier in cape town machen zu dürfen, da es einfach zu geil hier ist.
ansonsten hätte ich nichts gegen ein kona stab primo einzuwenden.


----------



## proclimber (28. November 2005)

... bei den Kniegelenken könnten wir eine Sammelbestellung machen.. ich nehm dann auch zwei Neue....


----------



## strandi (28. November 2005)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> ... bei den Kniegelenken könnten wir eine Sammelbestellung machen.. ich nehm dann auch zwei Neue....


boah...du bist doch noch jünger als ich...wie kann man eigentlich in unserem alter schon so kaputt sein


----------



## proclimber (28. November 2005)

bei mir liegts definitiv am Übermaß an Sport. Hab einfach schon zu viel Extremsport gemacht.... aber für was anderes bin ich halt einfach net zu haben  .. demnach zähne zusammen und weiter gehts...
Was mir da noch einfällt, Strandi: Stell dir mal vor, du hättest nie viel mit den Knien gemacht  und fängst plötzlich an zu Dirten oder DH´n.. da würden deine Knie jetzt garantiert in millionen Einzelteilen zu finden sein...  sie würden sich nicht nur ständig smerzhaft melden, wie jetzt, sondern sind einfach zerbröselt   welch eine vorstellung... wie gut, dass der Fred hier invalieden... fred heißt...


----------



## THBiker (28. November 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was ich mir wünsche kann man sich nicht kaufen    .....und da´s mir auch niemand schenken kann, wird das Geschenk wohl auch etwas materielles werden.....denk da an´n Hardtail-Rahmen...zumindest ein Teil davon...Chameleon vielleicht



Arbeiten gehen!!   

Ich hätte gern´n neuen Ellbogen!!!! Und nen Sack voll Kondition...ohne dass ich trainieren musss....und dann´n Bodo und Andreas eindosen      

aber nunja...man ´muss´s nehmen wie´s kommt


----------



## strandi (29. November 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> hast du den nicht schon erst bekommen
> 
> also wenn ich hier meine wünsche aufzählen würde könnt
> ich aufzählen bis nächstes jahr..einer wär schon gut, der zweite
> ...



also ich wünsch mir das der smaug das geheimnis um seine neue liebe lüftet   am besten mit bildmaterial


----------



## el Zimbo (29. November 2005)

...jaaa, da wünsch ich mit!

Also Smaug - raus damit, wenn du's nicht ins Forum setzen willst, kannste's dem Strandi und mir auch schicken  
Mal ne andere Frage:
Ist die Frau auch in dich verliebt, bzw. weiß sie schon von ihrem Glück???

UND:
Kommst du am Samstag/Sonntag mit zum Biken????????

Gruß, de Zimbo.


----------



## strandi (29. November 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> bzw. weiß sie schon von ihrem Glück???


  boah der war fies


----------



## KrossChris (29. November 2005)

@ smaug: also wenn de net willst dass es hier öffentlich im forum steht würd ich`s dem strandi net sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (29. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> @ smaug: also wenn de net willst dass es hier öffentlich im forum steht würd ich`s dem strandi net sagen


----------



## mtb_nico (29. November 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> @ smaug: also wenn de net willst dass es hier öffentlich im forum steht würd ich`s dem strandi net sagen


Genau! Der wird dann gleich wieder eifersüchtig...


----------



## strandi (30. November 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi, also dir würd ich sofort ein foto schicken,
> wenns mal so weit kommt und ich dann auch noch mit drauf bin


  der gute hats verstanden    

@Nico   genau...und dann will ich die beziehungen immer zerstören


----------



## KrossChris (30. November 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! Der wird dann gleich wieder eifersüchtig...


----------



## strandi (30. November 2005)

http://media.putfile.com/Du_bist_Deutschland


----------



## el Zimbo (30. November 2005)

hmmmm...

kann es sein, dass der clip nur mit Ton lustig ist? Die Fernseh-Version kenn ich ja schon - die ist eigentlich nicht besonders zum


----------



## strandi (30. November 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmm...
> 
> kann es sein, dass der clip nur mit Ton lustig ist? Die Fernseh-Version kenn ich ja schon - die ist eigentlich nicht besonders zum


yap, der ton macht die musik   ist nicht zu vergleichen mit der fernsehversion


----------



## face-to-ground (30. November 2005)

wie..das ist nicht die version, die im tv läuft? sowas auch...muss ich mich verhört haben


----------



## strandi (30. November 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wie..das ist nicht die version, die im tv läuft? sowas auch...muss ich mich verhört haben


hehe, wenn diese version im tv läuft, laufen andere amok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (30. November 2005)

wer denn?    ich nicht..wird doch eh höchste zeit für ein bisschen abwechslung ...da wird handyklauenden gorillas die show gestohlen, wir haben ne bundes-merkel und die schöne werbung zeigen die immer nur im ausland


----------



## THBiker (1. Dezember 2005)

was ist denn hier los???

Alle schon im Winterschlaf???


----------



## probiker67 (1. Dezember 2005)

nö... ich zumindest net. es gibt aber mom. einfach nix Neues. ... vielleicht hilft ja weihnachten dem Fred auf die Beine... aber bis dahin müssen wir ihn durchfüttern... jeden Tag etwas..


----------



## THBiker (1. Dezember 2005)

was ist denn nun mit euren Weihnachtswünschen?????  


Ist eigentlich jemand verletzt zur Zeit    

Wie wärßs eigentlich mal mit´ner F.a.L.v.E.-Snowboardsession


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Dezember 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn nun mit euren Weihnachtswünschen?????


Meines Wissens nach fällt Weihachten dieses Jahr aus. Wegen miserabler Wirtschaftslage. Das höchste der Gefühle, was unter dem armseeligen Gerippe von Baum stehen wird ist nen Kasten Wasser... Der muss aber bis Mai 2006 reichen...


----------



## THBiker (1. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Wissens nach fällt Weihachten dieses Jahr aus. Wegen miserabler Wirtschaftslage. Das höchste der Gefühle, was unter dem armseeligen Gerippe von Baum stehen wird ist nen Kasten Wasser... Der muss aber bis Mai 2006 reichen...




Mißerabele Wirtschaftslage?? Naja...die Konzerne schreiben Rekordgewinne...was ist daran schlecht....ja dass sie die Leute rausschmeißen  

normalweise gehört diesen lieben Herren "Top"-Managern mal ordentlich eins auf´s Maul gehauen....wobei 2 wären besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrossChris (2. Dezember 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Mißerabele Wirtschaftslage?? Naja...die Konzerne schreiben Rekordgewinne...was ist daran schlecht....ja dass sie die Leute rausschmeißen
> 
> normalweise gehört diesen lieben Herren "Top"-Managern mal ordentlich eins auf´s Maul gehauen....wobei 2 wären besser


wieso aufs maul hauen? wer gute arbeit abliefert fliegt in der regel auch nicht raus. oder man versucht eben selbst top-manager zu werden, damit man faulen mitarbeiten ordentlich in den hintern treten kann. also bei der arbeitsmoral der meisten, zu mindest was ich so bei daimler mitbekommen habe, würde ich denen auch kräftig in den hintern treten, bzw. werde ich, wenn ich da wieder einsteige.


----------



## strandi (2. Dezember 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> wieso aufs maul hauen? wer gute arbeit abliefert fliegt in der regel auch nicht raus. oder man versucht eben selbst top-manager zu werden, damit man faulen mitarbeiten ordentlich in den hintern treten kann. also bei der arbeitsmoral der meisten, zu mindest was ich so bei daimler mitbekommen habe, würde ich denen auch kräftig in den hintern treten, bzw. werde ich, wenn ich da wieder einsteige.


ich tu´s ja nur ungern, aber in deiner kernaussage geb ich dir recht   
kein manager feuert aus spass die leute. für ein unternehmen ist es immer besser zu expandieren und leute einzustellen. ziel ist es aktuell aber, bei stagnierenden umsätzen den gewinn zu steigern um wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben. würde die wirtschaft boomen und wäre der kündigungsschutz nicht so mittelalterlich, würden die "top-manager" auch wieder einstellen.


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Dezember 2005)

das ist aber auch nur eine hälfte der geschichte...
die andere nennt sich 'outsourcing' und wird gerne praktiziert um kosten zu senken, indem man äpfel mit birnen vergleicht und das auf dem offenen markt, wo sich ehemalige firmenteile mit externen firmen messen dürfen....und die leiden drunter, genauso wie firmen, die ausschreibungen machen dürfen und sich gegenseitig unterbieten dürfen, damit sie aufträge bekommen...der haken an der sache: sie verdienen bei sowas kaum was und gehen daran langsam kaputt...


----------



## strandi (2. Dezember 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> das ist aber auch nur eine hälfte der geschichte...
> die andere nennt sich 'outsourcing' und wird gerne praktiziert um kosten zu senken, indem man äpfel mit birnen vergleicht und das auf dem offenen markt, wo sich ehemalige firmenteile mit externen firmen messen dürfen....und die leiden drunter, genauso wie firmen, die ausschreibungen machen dürfen und sich gegenseitig unterbieten dürfen, damit sie aufträge bekommen...der haken an der sache: sie verdienen bei sowas kaum was und gehen daran langsam kaputt...


dat stimmt...aber warum sind externe firmen soviel billiger als ehemalige firmenteile   da stimmt doch was nicht...


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Dezember 2005)

yup..hab mal jemanden von so ner firma gefragt...bei den großen firmen legen die drauf mit ihren dumpingpreisen, nutzen das aber um anderswo mit zu werben und versuchen sich dort die kohle zu holen...

davon abgesehen, daß die wesentlich weniger geld bekommen...zb auch mal eben auf weihn8tsgeld verzichten 'dürfen' sowas steigert bei denen unheimlich die moral...


----------



## THBiker (2. Dezember 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> wieso aufs maul hauen? wer gute arbeit abliefert fliegt in der regel auch nicht raus. oder man versucht eben selbst top-manager zu werden, damit man faulen mitarbeiten ordentlich in den hintern treten kann. also bei der arbeitsmoral der meisten, zu mindest was ich so bei daimler mitbekommen habe, würde ich denen auch kräftig in den hintern treten, bzw. werde ich, wenn ich da wieder einsteige.




also wenn ich so´n schwachsinn höre gehört´s dir gleich mit!!! Heute reichts leider nicht mehr nur gut zu sein!!

Ich wünsch dir dasss du sofort nen Job hast wenn du fertig bist!!!  

Die Manager sind nur noch daran interessiert die Firmen auszupressen (gerade kleine und mittelständige) und die Aktionäre zu befriedigen....ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste....(personell meine ich).
Wie kann´s sein, dass Leute entlassen werden und die Manager sich ihr gehalt erhöhen  ...oder....Rekordgewinne geschrieben werden und trotzdem weiter Stellen abgebaut werden  

Sorry....wird mal wieder Zeit für´nen kleinen Aufstand


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Dezember 2005)

tja...in heutigen zeiten zählt halt der shareholder value oder das ebit eben mehr als ne einzelne stelle...und viele einzelne stellen ergeben dann unsere arbeitslosenquote *g*
so..und nu is schluß damit...schon wieder ernste themen hier...was soll das bitte? hier is de dummbabbel-fred und bald is weihn8...also ich wünsch mir so ne sexy nikoläusin *gg*
und weil geben seeliger als nehmen is, geb ich dem nico ne nicoläusin ab


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Dezember 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> und weil geben seeliger als nehmen is, geb ich dem nico ne nicoläusin ab


Sehr schön...   Habe allerdings kaum Zeit mich um diese zu kümmern. Ach und nur noch 7 Tage dann gehts ab in die Schweiz... *freu*


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Dezember 2005)

dir geb ich nochmal was ab....


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Dezember 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> dir geb ich nochmal was ab....


Hehe... Heul doch!  
Kann ja auch nix dafür... So,... werde mal inne Falle gehen. Wenigstens einmal in der Woche ausschlafen. Gutsnächtle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrossChris (5. Dezember 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich so´n schwachsinn höre gehört´s dir gleich mit!!! Heute reichts leider nicht mehr nur gut zu sein!!
> 
> Ich wünsch dir dasss du sofort nen Job hast wenn du fertig bist!!!
> 
> ...


naja, dann komm halt her und versuch mir eine zu geben. aber leistung wird eben belohnt und deshalb brauch ich mir mal keine sorgen machen, da ich von daimler gefördert werde und eine jobgarantie von ihnen habe. folglich werde ich auch wieder bei daimler einsteigen, die frage ist nur, ob ich das bei dem betriebsklima da will.
dass die leute entlassen ohne rücksicht auf verluste, da stimme ich dir zu. um heute hochzukommen musst du menschlich nen ********* sein und über leichen gehen. aber bevor ich mal auf der strasse sitze werde ich das tun. is zwar traurig, aber anders hast du in deutschland kaum noch ne chance richtig hoch zu kommen. da zählt nur leistung und kaltschnäuzigkeit.
äh, kann es sein, dass du mit deinem job net so zu frieden bist, oder bist du sexuell frustriert? ich bin später mal froh wenn ich überhaupt arbeiten darf. wenn nicht gibts ja immer noch südafrika, wohin ich auswandern kann.
in diesem sinne

frohes schaffen


----------



## KrossChris (5. Dezember 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> tja...in heutigen zeiten zählt halt der shareholder value oder das ebit eben mehr als ne einzelne stelle...und viele einzelne stellen ergeben dann unsere arbeitslosenquote *g*
> so..und nu is schluß damit...schon wieder ernste themen hier...was soll das bitte? hier is de dummbabbel-fred und bald is weihn8...also ich wünsch mir so ne sexy nikoläusin *gg*
> und weil geben seeliger als nehmen is, geb ich dem nico ne nicoläusin ab


hey! so geht das aber nicht. entscheide dich mal was du willst. zuerst die hecki, dann zwischendurch mal die nette krankenschwester und jetzt die sexy nikolausimausi. drei aufeinmal, aber italiener sind bekanntlich potent wie nen stier   und in deinem alter helfen ja auch noch diese kleinen blauen pillen


----------



## strandi (5. Dezember 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> naja, dann komm halt her und versuch mir eine zu geben. aber leistung wird eben belohnt und deshalb brauch ich mir mal keine sorgen machen, da ich von daimler gefördert werde und eine jobgarantie von ihnen habe. folglich werde ich auch wieder bei daimler einsteigen, die frage ist nur, ob ich das bei dem betriebsklima da will.
> dass die leute entlassen ohne rücksicht auf verluste, da stimme ich dir zu. um heute hochzukommen musst du menschlich nen ********* sein und über leichen gehen. aber bevor ich mal auf der strasse sitze werde ich das tun. is zwar traurig, aber anders hast du in deutschland kaum noch ne chance richtig hoch zu kommen. da zählt nur leistung und kaltschnäuzigkeit.
> äh, kann es sein, dass du mit deinem job net so zu frieden bist, oder bist du sexuell frustriert? ich bin später mal froh wenn ich überhaupt arbeiten darf. wenn nicht gibts ja immer noch südafrika, wohin ich auswandern kann.
> in diesem sinne
> ...



 kaltschnäuzigkeit und über leichen gehen   fang mal erstmal richtig an zu arbeiten   was viel mehr zählt, sind soft skills und soziale kompetenz. wenn du über leichen gehst und ständig kollegen in die pfanne haust um toll vorm chef zu wirken, wirst du richtig gross raus kommen....vorallem raus


----------



## KrossChris (5. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> kaltschnäuzigkeit und über leichen gehen   fang mal erstmal richtig an zu arbeiten   was viel mehr zählt, sind soft skills und soziale kompetenz. wenn du über leichen gehst und ständig kollegen in die pfanne haust um toll vorm chef zu wirken, wirst du richtig gross raus kommen....vorallem raus


das is mir auch klar, dass soziale kompetenz sauwichtig ist, auch teamfähigkeit schreiben die heut zu tage ganz groß. aber bei daimler hab ich das mitbekommen und da versucht jeder sich so gut wie möglich ins licht zu rücken. dabei hauen die auch ihre kollegen in die pfanne wenns sein muss. das is ja auch nen grund, weshalb ich da net unbedingt arbeiten will, da es net gerade förderlich für nen gutes arbeitsklima ist.


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> kaltschnäuzigkeit und über leichen gehen   fang mal erstmal richtig an zu arbeiten   was viel mehr zählt, sind soft skills und soziale kompetenz. wenn du über leichen gehst und ständig kollegen in die pfanne haust um toll vorm chef zu wirken, wirst du richtig gross raus kommen....vorallem raus



wo du recht hast, hast du recht


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Dezember 2005)

hey nico was war das denn gestern für eine lady?


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> hey nico was war das denn gestern für eine lady?


Du meinst die mit dem Stevens F-9?
Das war die Freundin vom Maik, der normalerweise ein Helius DH in camoflage fährt. Von der kann ich dir aber nur abraten, die ist starker Tobak. Bin bis jetzt nicht nur einmal mit der zusammengerauscht... 

Ich habe das Gefühl das hier manche mit dem Kopp durch die Wand wollen?


----------



## strandi (5. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Bin bis jetzt nicht nur einmal mit der zusammengerauscht...


bist halt kein frauenversteher...und das ist auch gut so


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> bist halt kein frauenversteher...und das ist auch gut so


Hehe,... aber wer die versteht, bei dem müssen glaube ich wirklich ein paar Stecker vertauscht worden sein...  

Die Jungs in den anderen Lokalforen könnten wirklich neidisch werden. Bei uns im Forum reiht sich ein Klassiker an den anderen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (5. Dezember 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hey! so geht das aber nicht. entscheide dich mal was du willst. zuerst die hecki, dann zwischendurch mal die nette krankenschwester und jetzt die sexy nikolausimausi. drei aufeinmal, aber italiener sind bekanntlich potent wie nen stier   und in deinem alter helfen ja auch noch diese kleinen blauen pillen



hmm...wieso unterstellst du mir die blauen pillen von pfitzer? die meinst du doch, oder? kennst dich in DEINEM alter verdammt gut damit aus   
davon abgesehen war das ja ein widerspruch in sich..entweder ich bin potent wie ein stier (ich sag nix zu) oder ich brauch die blauen pillen - dann wär ich ja eben net potent wie ein stier (sag ich auch nix zu   )

wie auch immer   als surferdude solltest doch genug badenixen zur verfügung haben  
  also net neidisch sein


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> bist halt kein frauenversteher...und das ist auch gut so



naja...wo du recht hast....


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Dezember 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> naja...wo du recht hast....


Boah! So gut kennste mich doch garnicht!  
Schau blos das du nie wieder abreißen lässt auf der Straße,... dann fahr ich dich nämlich nicht mehr ran! 
Bin immer noch am planen für unseren Frühjahresritt. Diesmal wirds aber hart und schmerzhaft werden...
nico


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Boah! So gut kennste mich doch garnicht!
> Schau blos das du nie wieder abreißen lässt auf der Straße,... dann fahr ich dich nämlich nicht mehr ran!
> Bin immer noch am planen für unseren Frühjahresritt. Diesmal wirds aber hart und schmerzhaft werden...
> nico



haste ja auch nur ein mal gemacht...*gg* kann man halt nix machen mit den vielen extra-pfunden....tonnenschwerer rucksack (hab ihn gewogen: 6kg) und dann noch der rettungsring   ...da isses am berg net leicht....


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Dezember 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> haste ja auch nur ein mal gemacht...*gg* kann man halt nix machen mit den vielen extra-pfunden....tonnenschwerer rucksack (hab ihn gewogen: 6kg) und dann noch der rettungsring   ...da isses am berg net leicht....


Nur das an der Stelle nunmal kein Berg war... 
Ach ja und der schwere Rucksack. Wenn du eben das ganze Schutzgeld mit dir rumfahren musst bist du selbst schuld...


----------



## strandi (5. Dezember 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> haste ja auch nur ein mal gemacht...*gg* kann man halt nix machen mit den vielen extra-pfunden....tonnenschwerer rucksack (hab ihn gewogen: 6kg) und dann noch der rettungsring   ...da isses am berg net leicht....


sauber   mein rucksack kam (inkl. trinken) auch bestimmt immer auf 8kg...bin glaub ich auch der einzige der ne wasserrohrzange, kompletten inbussatz und n zahnkranzabzieher mit auf tour nimmt   von meinem rettungsring wollen wir gar net reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (5. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> sauber   mein rucksack kam (inkl. trinken) auch bestimmt immer auf 8kg...bin glaub ich auch der einzige der ne wasserrohrzange, kompletten inbussatz und n zahnkranzabzieher mit auf tour nimmt   von meinem rettungsring wollen wir gar net reden




keine werkbank und nen montageständer fürs rad?


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Dezember 2005)

@face-to-ground: Es sei dir verziehen... immerhin haste mir ja ne Nikolausimausi ausgegeben...


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wo du recht hast, hast du recht


Sag mal Speedbullit, hast du als Probleme die Mindestwortanzahl im Forum zu erreichen um einen Beitrag abzuschicken?! 
Oder stehst du eher auf Qualität als Quantität?


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal Speedbullit, hast du als Probleme die Mindestwortanzahl im Forum zu erreichen um einen Beitrag abzuschicken?!
> Oder stehst du eher auf Qualität als Quantität?



der war ja bös...hat dir strandi bei dem beitrag geholfen?


----------



## strandi (5. Dezember 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> der war ja bös...hat dir strandi bei dem beitrag geholfen?


aus meiner feder kommen nur liebe & nette beiträge...kann z.b. mal ne flirtschule hier machen..."wie komme ich an hecki ran" oder "eifersucht besiegen"


----------



## THBiker (5. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> aus meiner feder kommen nur liebe & nette beiträge...kann z.b. mal ne flirtschule hier machen..."wie komme ich an hecki ran" oder "eifersucht besiegen"




mach mal


die 10 goldenen Flirt-Tipps von Strandi.....mit praktischen Bespielen/Übungen zum mitmachen


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> aus meiner feder kommen nur liebe & nette beiträge...kann z.b. mal ne flirtschule hier machen..."wie komme ich an hecki ran" oder "eifersucht besiegen"


oh..fast hätt ichs vergessen..also musst ich das wohl sein    schizo 4 life


----------



## KrossChris (6. Dezember 2005)

moin leutz!
wünsch euch nen fröhlichen arbeitstag. versinkt ihr zuhause schon im schnee?
bei uns läuft die air-conditioning auf hochtouren. 35°C, sonne pur.
frohes schaffen und frieren


----------



## Speedbullit (6. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal Speedbullit, hast du als Probleme die Mindestwortanzahl im Forum zu erreichen um einen Beitrag abzuschicken?!
> Oder stehst du eher auf Qualität als Quantität?



wie du weißt bin ich minimalist und habe momentan wenig zeit um ausschweifende antworten zu erteilen. nur noch soviel krisskross kennst du den wayen?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (6. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wie du weißt bin ich minimalist und habe momentan wenig zeit um ausschweifende antworten zu erteilen. nur noch soviel krisskross kennst du den wayen?



In der Kürze liegt die Würze, aber das gilt natürlich nicht für alles   
@All
Heute ist der Tag der zwergwüchsigen Schokoklumpen (womit wir wieder beim Thema wären).
Seid ihr alle auch schön lieb gewesen? 

Happy Nikolausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrossChris (6. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wie du weißt bin ich minimalist und habe momentan wenig zeit um ausschweifende antworten zu erteilen. nur noch soviel krisskross kennst du den wayen?


ne, kenne ich nich sascha, wer soll das sein, net der big wave surfer, der am we in tahiti ertrunken ist oder? oder meinste den wayne interessierts? wenn den meinst musst ja net lesen was ich schreib. und damit ich noch bisschen wayne interessierts-stoff liefere kurze info: am freitag soll hier nen 35 foot swell reinkommen, da nehm ich mir nen tag frei und fahre zum big wave spot dungeons. angeblich sollen da so leute wie laird hammilton usw kommen. bin ja mal gespannt.

greetz


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> nur noch soviel krisskross kennst du den wayen?


Meinste den Speedbullit?

Habe heute mein erstes Programm gefräst. Der Cheffe hat auch gleich mal nen Fräser verheizt. Lag aber nicht an meinem Programm!


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Dezember 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Kürze liegt die Würze, aber das gilt natürlich nicht für alles
> @All
> Heute ist der Tag der zwergwüchsigen Schokoklumpen (womit wir wieder beim Thema wären).
> Seid ihr alle auch schön lieb gewesen?
> ...



wie wird liebsein gemessen? mit bergen an schokolade? dann war ich definitiv lieb  (und die hab ich nich mal selber kaufen brauchen...mann..so wird das nix mit abspecken und nico mal zeigen wo der hammer hängt...)
oder etwa daran, daß ich heute die große umstruktuierung und schließung unserer abteilung ziemlich gut überstanden habe, um das mal vorsichtig auszudrücken


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Dezember 2005)

hab grad festgestellt, daß ich nico doch zeigen kann, wo der hammer hängt


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Dezember 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> oder etwa daran, daß ich heute die große umstruktuierung und schließung unserer abteilung ziemlich gut überstanden habe, um das mal vorsichtig auszudrücken


Biste nun zum Hausmeister aufgestiegen?


----------



## kona-patient (6. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Biste nun zum Hausmeister aufgestiegen?



bestimmt. dann kann er ja auch gleich die schraube vom krisscross festziehen, damits schneller schaltet


----------



## strandi (6. Dezember 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> bestimmt. dann kann er ja auch gleich die schraube vom krisscross festziehen, damits schneller schaltet


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Dezember 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> bestimmt. dann kann er ja auch gleich die schraube vom krisscross festziehen, damits schneller schaltet


Da brauch er aber dann sowas für! 






@Kriss: Warum machst du kein Link mit dem Wetterbericht von Capetown in deine Signatur? Würde dir viel Schreibarbeit ersparen!
Ach und wieso sollte man ein Surfebrett mit sich rumtragen wenn man Skifahren kann!


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Biste nun zum Hausmeister aufgestiegen?



schön wärs....hab immer noch nix zu melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (6. Dezember 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> schön wärs....hab immer noch nix zu melden


Jap, als Hausmeister könntest du wenigstens aufem Klo der Chefetage das warme Wasser abdrehen...


----------



## kona-patient (6. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Da brauch er aber dann sowas für!
> 
> @Kriss: Warum machst du kein Link mit dem Wetterbericht von Capetown in deine Signatur? Würde dir viel Schreibarbeit ersparen!
> Ach und wieso sollte man ein Surfebrett mit sich rumtragen wenn man Skifahren kann!



das wär echt cool kriss! da haben wir alle drauf gewartet.  
als gegenleistung biete ich dir eine berichterstattung an wies hecki so geht und wie der boden ist.

@nico: nette werkzeugsammlung. ich komm dann das nächste mal mit meim bike bei dir vorbei


----------



## strandi (6. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und wieso sollte man ein Surfebrett mit sich rumtragen wenn man Skifahren kann!


ich hab gehört der chris is vom surfbrett auf´s skatebrett umgestiegen...der frauen wegen   aber ich finde er macht das schon ganz gut


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Dezember 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> @nico: nette werkzeugsammlung. ich komm dann das nächste mal mit meim bike bei dir vorbei


Okay,... das Einpresswerkzeug hat face-2-ground ja schon gepostet, falls du mal Lager oder nen Steuersatz einpressen möchtest...


----------



## kona-patient (6. Dezember 2005)

@strandgedöns:   

sehr kreativ. war auch nicht anders zu erwarten. checker

so ich mach nochmal 5 liegestütze, dann ist schluss mit bodybuilding  
ja ich weiss. mehr schaff ich nich


----------



## strandi (6. Dezember 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> @strandgedöns:
> 
> sehr kreativ. war auch nicht anders zu erwarten. checker
> 
> ...


will mich ja net mit fremden federn schmücken...alleine der text stammt von mir   hab wieder nur meinen kopf hingehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (6. Dezember 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> @strandgedöns:
> 
> sehr kreativ. war auch nicht anders zu erwarten. checker
> 
> ...


Boah! Der trainiert hier kräftig... 
Bin gerade am Programmieren. Am Donnerstag fräse ich mir ne kleine Sattellehre für mein Hardtail. Natürlich aus Magnesium. Alu hat ja jeder... 

nico


----------



## strandi (6. Dezember 2005)

sagt mal jungs...ich hab leider net alle folgen von verliebt in icq gesehen. mir fehlen die 1.





sowie die letzte folge






speziell die letzte interessiert mich brennend...hat die jemand von euch


----------



## KrossChris (7. Dezember 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> @strandgedöns:
> 
> sehr kreativ. war auch nicht anders zu erwarten. checker
> 
> ...



na solltest schon noch bissl trainieren. machste bestimmt für die hecki oder? vielleicht haste nach nem jahr ja mal erfolg wenn du deinen körper täglich stählst  . 
@ strandi und nico: ihr hättet was mit design machen sollen oder so, da könntet ihr eure kreativität zu geld machen. nich schlecht


----------



## KrossChris (7. Dezember 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> bestimmt. dann kann er ja auch gleich die schraube vom krisscross festziehen, damits schneller schaltet


also wenn ich seit über nem jahr einer hinterherrenne die mich eh nur als freund ansieht, dann frag ich mich echt, wer hier ne schraube locker hat


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Dezember 2005)

leute..ihr versteht das falsch..ich bin net für schrauben andrehen zuständig...
nico, wie oft noch: ich bin für elektronik und meßtechnik zuständig..   kann ja mal ein eeg bauen, aber ich weiß net, obs die geräte mit so ner hohen empfindlichkeit gibt, daß die was bei den hier anwesenden anzeigen (ich schließ mich mal mit ein, in den erlauchten kreis   )


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. Dezember 2005)

@First
Der Thread lebt wieder

@Kona_Spatzl
Für die Schrauben brauchts ein speziell gehärtetes Werkzeug aus Vulkangestein und von Gollums geschmiedet   

@Nico und Strandi
Ob ihr die letzte Folge wirklich sehen wollt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Normalerweise läuft sowas nur auf Kanälen die zwischen Klingeltönen und anderen Low Budget Produktionen auch ein Herz für noch sinnloseres Filmmaterial haben    

@Kross
Man muss wissen wanns gut ist, aber das kann nicht jeder wissen   
Mal nur so am Rande, Du wiederholst Dich


----------



## KrossChris (7. Dezember 2005)

@Kross
Man muss wissen wanns gut ist, aber das kann nicht jeder wissen   
Mal nur so am Rande, Du wiederholst Dich  [/QUOTE]

oh sorry dass ich mich wiederhole, hab ich gar net gemerkt, vielleicht sollte ich doch mal dieses spezialwerkzeug testen von dem du redest. es gibt doch eigentlich nur ein gollum oder? oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
bitte um aufklärung. nico, du kennst dich doch da aus, oder?
woher soll ich denn wissen wanns gut ist, besitze dieses spezialwerkzeug aus vulkangestein noch net und kanns mir doch als armer student wohl auch gar nicht leisten.

achja an die anderen: wetter von cape town gibts hier:

www.wetter.com
windvorhersage:
www.windfinder.com
swellbericht:
www.wavewatch.com oder www.wavescape.co.za oder surf-forecast.com


----------



## strandi (7. Dezember 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nico und Strandi
> Ob ihr die letzte Folge wirklich sehen wollt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Normalerweise läuft sowas nur auf Kanälen die zwischen Klingeltönen und anderen Low Budget Produktionen auch ein Herz für noch sinnloseres Filmmaterial haben


apropos klingelton...gibbet jetzt eigentlich nach dem "crazy frog" schon n klingelton "crazy pferdehin"


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> apropos klingelton...gibbet jetzt eigentlich nach dem "crazy frog" schon n klingelton "crazy pferdehin"




Na klar, den habe ich schon im Bonuspack mit "Das ist die perfekte Welle" bestellt. Nimm 2 zahle einen


----------



## strandi (7. Dezember 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar, den habe ich schon im Bonuspack mit "Das ist die perfekte Welle" bestellt. Nimm 2 zahle einen


ehrlich   ich hab das zusammen mit "surfin usa" bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. Dezember 2005)

Sozusagen das Mamba-Sparabbo der "Beach Boys"
Nimm alle, zahle alle


----------



## kona-patient (7. Dezember 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich seit über nem jahr einer hinterherrenne die mich eh nur als freund ansieht, dann frag ich mich echt, wer hier ne schraube locker hat



wenigstens rennt sie nich vor mir weg  
reicht es nich das du schon die afrikanische urbevölkerung unterdrückst, brauchst es ja nich noch an uns auszulassen.


----------



## KrossChris (7. Dezember 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> wenigstens rennt sie nich vor mir weg
> reicht es nich das du schon die afrikanische urbevölkerung unterdrückst, brauchst es ja nich noch an uns auszulassen.


dass ich die afrikanische urbevölkerung unterdrücke is mir nich so ganz klar, aber vielleicht liegt das ja auch an den lockeren schrauben die du bei mir festgestellt hast. da bei dir alles fest angezogen zu sein scheint kannst mir das ja mal erklären, wo ich die urbevölkerung unterdrücke. 
is bestimmt wie ostern und weihnachten zusammen für dich wenn die hecki nich vor dir weg rennt. is aber ja auch egal, hecki sollten wir vielleicht besser da raus halten, das mag die glaub ich net.
hab gehört du bekommst nen morewood, schönes radl, hab ich hier auch schon gesehen, sind aber nicht wirklich billiger hier (obwohl sie ja von hier kommen).

greetz


----------



## kona-patient (7. Dezember 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> dass ich die afrikanische urbevölkerung unterdrücke is mir nich so ganz klar, aber vielleicht liegt das ja auch an den lockeren schrauben die du bei mir festgestellt hast. da bei dir alles fest angezogen zu sein scheint kannst mir das ja mal erklären, wo ich die urbevölkerung unterdrücke.
> is bestimmt wie ostern und weihnachten zusammen für dich wenn die hecki nich vor dir weg rennt. is aber ja auch egal, hecki sollten wir vielleicht besser da raus halten, das mag die glaub ich net.
> hab gehört du bekommst nen morewood, schönes radl, hab ich hier auch schon gesehen, sind aber nicht wirklich billiger hier (obwohl sie ja von hier kommen).
> 
> greetz



entschuldigung angenommen.


----------



## KrossChris (7. Dezember 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> entschuldigung angenommen.


  , hab gleich feierabend, dir und den anderen noch nen schönen tag.
bis morgen leutz. achja, nico und strandi, seid mal wieder über nacht kreativ, hab schon überlegt, ob ich hier nicht nen laden eröffnen soll indem ich eure kunstwerke für teures geld verkaufe.


----------



## strandi (7. Dezember 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> , hab gleich feierabend, dir und den anderen noch nen schönen tag.
> bis morgen leutz. achja, nico und strandi, seid mal wieder über nacht kreativ, hab schon überlegt, ob ich hier nicht nen laden eröffnen soll indem ich eure kunstwerke für teures geld verkaufe.


werd heute net so wirklich zeit haben...bis ausserdem jetzt schon platt   und ab morgen hab ich besuch   
nächste woche wieder


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> werd heute net so wirklich zeit haben...bis ausserdem jetzt schon platt   und ab morgen hab ich besuch
> nächste woche wieder


Jap! Bei mir ists heute auch ein bissel eng von der Zeit her. Gehe gleich noch Laufen und danach will ich mit meinem Triathlonlenker anfangen. 

nico


----------



## Speedbullit (7. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jap! Bei mir ists heute auch ein bissel eng von der Zeit her. Gehe gleich noch Laufen und danach will ich mit meinem Triathlonlenker anfangen.
> 
> nico



laufen, triathlonlenker, was willst du denn noch alles machen? da sieht man mal wieder, dass das studentenpack einfach zu viel zeit hat.


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> laufen, triathlonlenker, was willst du denn noch alles machen? da sieht man mal wieder, dass das studentenpack einfach zu viel zeit hat.


Okay,.. für dich ne kleine Erklärung:
Triathlon = Schwimmen + Radel fahren + Laufen 

Außerdem habe ich nicht zuviel Zeit. Ich sitze eben nicht vor der TV-Maschine rum und langweile mich, sondern nutze meine kostbare Lebenszeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (7. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> sondern nutze meine kostbare Lebenszeit.


und ich verkaufe meine  gerade an meinen brötchengeber


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> und ich verkaufe meine  gerade an meinen brötchengeber


Ich hoffe aber nicht unter Wert! 
Wenn wir 50 sind vergolden wir hier in Deutschland alles und ziehen nach Spanien. Da mach ich aus dir auf dem Rennrad einen Schlanki!  

nico


----------



## Pfalzyeti (7. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> laufen, triathlonlenker, was willst du denn noch alles machen? da sieht man mal wieder, dass das studentenpack einfach zu viel zeit hat.




Bist ja nur neidisch, weil Du selbst keiner mehr bist.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. Dezember 2005)

@Nico
Nutze diese Zeit solange du sie noch hast. Auch Du wirst irgendwann auf dem Arbeitnehmer Sklavenmarkt verhökert und kannst von Montags bis Freitags im Dunkeln zur Arbeit fahren und wieder im Dunkeln nach Hause   . Kontakt zur Außenwelt wird an diesen Tagen dann auch nur per Telefon und Internet möglich sein. Was freue ich mich schon wieder aufs Wochenende wenn ich meine Knochen wieder an der frischen Luft bewegen kann.


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Dezember 2005)

Eben hat nen LKW Fahrer schräg gegenüber nen Baum umgefahren. Hat es aber erst gemerkt als er schon komplett umlag. Den konnte man aber auch sau leicht übersehen, war nämlich nur 5 Meter hoch... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## strandi (7. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe aber nicht unter Wert!


leider immer unter wert   niemand kann mir das zahlen, was ich wert bin   um es schön auszudrücken:
ich lebe über meine verhältnisse aber immer noch unter meinem niveau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (7. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> leider immer unter wert   niemand kann mir das zahlen, was ich wert bin   um es schön auszudrücken:
> ich lebe über meine verhältnisse aber immer noch unter meinem niveau


Und an die Frauen verschenkst du dich UMSONST!! Merkste was? Irgendwie mach ich doch nicht ALLES falsch...


----------



## strandi (7. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Und an die Frauen verschenkst du dich UMSONST!! Merkste was? Irgendwie mach ich doch nicht ALLES falsch...


nicht umsonst, aber kostenlos


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Dezember 2005)

@Strandi: Schick mir mal deinen Alurahmen den du in der Signatur veramschen willst. Mal schaun was ich da draus basteln kann. Ich kürze einfach ein bissel das Sattelrohr und die Kettenstreben und schon kannste das Teil über den Dreck bewegen...


----------



## strandi (7. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi: Schick mir mal deinen Alurahmen den du in der Signatur veramschen willst. Mal schaun was ich da draus basteln kann. Ich kürze einfach ein bissel das Sattelrohr und die Kettenstreben und schon kannste das Teil über den Dreck bewegen...


das teil hab ich früher übern dreck bewegt...flog affengeil...bis zum rahmenbruch   das is doch mein decathlon rahmen...bzw der neue garantierahmen


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Dezember 2005)

Kommt ein Pferd in die Bar,... sagt der Barkeeper: "Warum so nen langes Gesicht?!"


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Dezember 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nico
> Nutze diese Zeit solange du sie noch hast. Auch Du wirst irgendwann auf dem Arbeitnehmer Sklavenmarkt verhökert und kannst von Montags bis Freitags im Dunkeln zur Arbeit fahren und wieder im Dunkeln nach Hause   . Kontakt zur Außenwelt wird an diesen Tagen dann auch nur per Telefon und Internet möglich sein. Was freue ich mich schon wieder aufs Wochenende wenn ich meine Knochen wieder an der frischen Luft bewegen kann.




naja..der einzige trost ist, daß man seinen frust an seiner kundschaft ablassen kann  das baut auf...


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Dezember 2005)

hmpf....doppelpost und ich kann den net löschen...naja..schreib ich halt irgendwas rein...*gg* vom niveau her passts


----------



## Hecklerin23 (8. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt ein Pferd in die Bar,... sagt der Barkeeper: "Warum so nen langes Gesicht?!"




Soeben auf einer Pferdewebsite gefunden - 
Zitat: JETZT noch , aber jedem Pferdemenschen sollte die alte Weisheit doch bekannt sein : Im Pferdehirn bleibt Negatives viel schneller haften als Positives.

Stimmt


----------



## Speedbullit (8. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe aber nicht unter Wert!
> Wenn wir 50 sind vergolden wir hier in Deutschland alles und ziehen nach Spanien. Da mach ich aus dir auf dem Rennrad einen Schlanki!
> 
> nico



träume ruhig weiter


----------



## strandi (8. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> träume ruhig weiter


meinst du den umzug nach spanien oder mich verschlanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (8. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du den umzug nach spanien oder mich verschlanken



eher das mit dem vergolden. und wer  will schon mit 50 auf einem rennrad durch die gegend eiern und jeden kieselstein mit den bandscheiben abfedern.

ach und strandi masse schiebt!!!!!


----------



## strandi (8. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ach und strandi masse schiebt!!!!!


yes sir


----------



## proclimber (8. Dezember 2005)

masse schiebt...   ....schon mal was vom Massen-Trägheitsgesetz gehört????


----------



## Speedbullit (9. Dezember 2005)

masseträgheit bedeutet aber nur, dass masse schwerer zu beschleunigen ist. auf einem gleitstück kommt wohl ein leichterer fahrer eher zum stehen als ein schwerer fahrer. aber ich lasse mich geren eines besseren belehren. nico der physik-könig müsste uns das doch genau erklären können.


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> massetrÃ¤gheit bedeutet aber nur, dass masse schwerer zu beschleunigen ist. auf einem gleitstÃ¼ck kommt wohl ein leichterer fahrer eher zum stehen als ein schwerer fahrer. aber ich lasse mich geren eines besseren belehren. nico der physik-kÃ¶nig mÃ¼sste uns das doch genau erklÃ¤ren kÃ¶nnen.


Also Reibungsfreiheit vorausgesetzt kommt keiner auf nem GleitstÃ¼ck zum stehen...  Wenn du aber Reibung berÃ¼cksichtigt hast du Recht.
TrÃ¤gheitskraft: F = - m * a

Ganz so einfach ists dann aber doch wieder nicht. Ich sage nur mal Gleitreibung und Colombsch'es Reibungsgesetz: R = Å³ * N

Technische Mechanik ist was feines!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also Reibungsfreiheit vorausgesetzt kommt keiner auf nem GleitstÃ¼ck zum stehen...  Wenn du aber Reibung berÃ¼cksichtigt hast du Recht.
> TrÃ¤gheitskraft: F = - m * a
> 
> Ganz so einfach ists dann aber doch wieder nicht. Ich sage nur mal Gleitreibung und Colombsch'es Reibungsgesetz: R = Å³ * N
> ...





     
Hiiiiilfe, jetzt wirds krass!!!
Gibts hier kein Smiley das eine weiÃe Flagge schwenkt *gg*
Hut ab! Ich bin beeindruckt, ehrlich.


----------



## strandi (9. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also Reibungsfreiheit vorausgesetzt kommt keiner auf nem GleitstÃ¼ck zum stehen...  Wenn du aber Reibung berÃ¼cksichtigt hast du Recht.
> TrÃ¤gheitskraft: F = - m * a
> 
> Ganz so einfach ists dann aber doch wieder nicht. Ich sage nur mal Gleitreibung und Colombsch'es Reibungsgesetz: R = Å³ * N
> ...


heisst das jetzt das ich beim dh n vorteil hab oder net   
bitte fÃ¼r mathematische legasteniker erklÃ¤ren


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Dezember 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiiiiilfe, jetzt wirds krass!!!
> Gibts hier kein Smiley das eine weiße Flagge schwenkt *gg*
> Hut ab! Ich bin beeindruckt, ehrlich.


Wird aber auch langsam mal Zeit das mir das gelingt!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> heisst das jetzt das ich beim dh n vorteil hab oder net
> bitte für mathematische legasteniker erklären



Ja, das würde mich jetzt auch interessieren. 
Wo bin ich mit 62 Kilo Kampfgewicht am besten aufgehoben   

@Nico
Congratulations - You got me


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (9. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> heisst das jetzt das ich beim dh n vorteil hab oder net
> bitte für mathematische legasteniker erklären


Nunja, wenn man das unter optimalen Bedingungen betrachtet, also Reibungsfreiheit voraussetzt, kann man das eigentlich "berechnen".
Der Energieerhaltungssatz muss erfüllt sein. D.h. die potentielle Energie (Lageenergie) die du auf dem Berg hast wandelst du komplett in kinetische Energie (Bewegungsernergie) um.
g*h*m = 1/2*m*v^2
Wie du siehst spielt die Masse keine Rolle, weil man sie kürzen kann. Nur die Höhe des Berges ists entscheidend:
v = (2*g*h)^(1/2)
Einsetzen und in den Taschenrechner einhacken... Viel Spass!

*Zusammenfassung:* Strandi,... du bist in DK ganz arm drann...


----------



## Speedbullit (9. Dezember 2005)

also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe kommt es auf die masse nicht an. damit sind dann wieder illusionen geplatzt.

hat zwar nichts mit dem thema zu tun, ist aber trotzdem heftig

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/05111001.html


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Dezember 2005)

...seeeehr heftig!!!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Dezember 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiiiiilfe, jetzt wirds krass!!!
> Gibts hier kein Smiley das eine weiße Flagge schwenkt *gg*
> Hut ab! Ich bin beeindruckt, ehrlich.



hab das ja mal leider viel zu spät gesehen..nico klebt irgendwo unter der decke nach so nem höhenflug..WEIL: das war ne glatte lüge, hecki...darfst du das? pfui...das ist böse


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe kommt es auf die masse nicht an. damit sind dann wieder illusionen geplatzt.
> 
> hat zwar nichts mit dem thema zu tun, ist aber trotzdem heftig
> 
> http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/05111001.html



heftig..und knapp dazu..hätt nich viel gefehlt und die rampe wär zu kurz gewesen...und das heißt aua...ich glaub gesehen zu haben, daß der auch fast den lenker geküsst hat...


----------



## proclimber (10. Dezember 2005)

@Nico: 
Technische Mechanik ist was feines!

da bin ich anderer Meinung! Nachdem ich die Sch.. jetzt 3,5 Jahre machen musste bin ich endlich davon befreit. 
Physik is was herliches aber mein Lehrer hat das Berechnen gerne mal übertriben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona-patient (12. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe kommt es auf die masse nicht an. damit sind dann wieder illusionen geplatzt.
> 
> hat zwar nichts mit dem thema zu tun, ist aber trotzdem heftig
> 
> http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/05111001.html




das nenne ich biken! da kommt das rumgegurke was wir veranstalten nich so richtig mit. 
es gibt auch einen neun weitsprung weltrec. mit mtb. über 100 feet. wenn es jemanden näher interessieren sollte müsste ich nochmal nochschauen.   
dann noch guten morgen und frohes schaffen an den haufen


----------



## strandi (12. Dezember 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> das nenne ich biken! da kommt das rumgegurke was wir veranstalten nich so richtig mit.
> es gibt auch einen neun weitsprung weltrec. mit mtb. über 100 feet. wenn es jemanden näher interessieren sollte müsste ich nochmal nochschauen.
> dann noch guten morgen und frohes schaffen an den haufen


immer her damit konagedöns


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Dezember 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> das nenne ich biken! da kommt das rumgegurke was wir veranstalten nich so richtig mit.
> es gibt auch einen neun weitsprung weltrec. mit mtb. über 100 feet. wenn es jemanden näher interessieren sollte müsste ich nochmal nochschauen.
> dann noch guten morgen und frohes schaffen an den haufen




Hey, was ist denn mit Dir los, hat jemand das Bett unterm Hintern weggezogen?
Wünsche einen fröhlichen Start in die neue Woche


----------



## kona-patient (12. Dezember 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, was ist denn mit Dir los, hat jemand das Bett unterm Hintern weggezogen?
> Wünsche einen fröhlichen Start in die neue Woche



hab nich so toll geschlafen
http://www.gymnasium-unterrieden.de/ereignis/2004/friedenspreis/mazedonien/aufwachen.jpg

nee, frühschicht. heißt halb6 aufstehen  also mitten in der nacht.
Dir auch ne schäne woche.


----------



## KrossChris (12. Dezember 2005)

moin leutz! hoffe ihr hatte alle nen geiles weekend. wollt euch nur mal schnell ne coole woche wünschen. achja, an die, die auch ab und an mal surfen. hab da nen coolen film gesehen über den jaws big wave contest, hiess glaub ich billabong oddysey. soll dir nen schönen gruss vom wayne ausrichten sascha, hab ihn getroffen


----------



## kona-patient (12. Dezember 2005)

@krisscross: kennst du ihn jetzt entlich.!  
hier wie versprochen der bericht.

MX-TO-MTB-Weitsprung

Der Australier Nathan Rennie hat mit der übersprungenen Entfernung von 121,2 Fuß (umgerechnet sind das 36,9Meter), einen neuen Weltrekord in MTB-Weitsprung erzielt. Der ehemalige DH-World-Cup-Sieger ließ sich in der Painted Desert in Südaustralien von niemand Geringerem  als Robbie Maddison und dessen MX-Motorrad ziehen, um dann seinen Rekordsprung sicher zu landen./tt
 

Eine fette Sequenz gibt es auch noch in der Aktuellen Moto-X


----------



## KrossChris (13. Dezember 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> @krisscross: kennst du ihn jetzt entlich.!
> 
> hey der is voll nett. und erzählen kannste mit dem, unglaublich  . jetz is mir auch klar warum du den so magst sascha  .
> den wayne interessierts, obs da irgendwo nen video von zum downloaden gibt.
> ...


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Dezember 2005)

mann muss ich mich grad nach der steilvorlage vom X zusammenreißen     und das nur, weil bald weihn8en is und ich auf viele geschenke kommerzieller art und weise hoffe und die nur bekommen werde, wenn ich nett zu den leuten bin


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Dezember 2005)

...Schleimer!


----------



## face-to-ground (15. Dezember 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...Schleimer!



in der tat...*g* ich muss üben...ich war am we wieder eklig zum weiblichen geschlecht   also muss ich, um in der balance zu bleiben, auch den konterpart ausüben können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrossChris (15. Dezember 2005)

Moin leute!
da heute mein letzter arbeitstag vor 5 wochen urlaub  ist und ich nur auf der arbeit ins internet komme wünsche ich euch schonmal auf diesem wege frohe weihnachten und nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.

greetz

chris


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Dezember 2005)

...du hast doch schon die ganze Zeit Urlaub, das was du Arbeit nennst scheint ja wohl sehr zweitrangig zu sein 

Mit anderen Worten:
schönen Urlaub!


----------



## strandi (15. Dezember 2005)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> Moin leute!
> da heute mein letzter arbeitstag vor 5 wochen urlaub  ist und ich nur auf der arbeit ins internet komme wünsche ich euch schonmal auf diesem wege frohe weihnachten und nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.
> 
> greetz
> ...


gehts ab nach D oder bleibste bei den chicks am strand?


----------



## KrossChris (15. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> gehts ab nach D oder bleibste bei den chicks am strand?


@ zimbo: ich arbeite hier so hart, das glaubst du gar nich  . ne is echt alles wie nen halbes jahr urlaub.

@strandi: nene, ich bleib schön hier in der sonne und dem strand. zum thema chicks sag ich nur, es rockt  . aber bekommst hier schon einiges geboten.


----------



## mtomac204de (17. Dezember 2005)

also erst einmal ein fettes hallo an alle
binn ja die ganze ******** verletz gewesen und binn es immer noch aber heute das erste mal am rechner
 wollte euch ein gutes fest und ein guten rutsch wünschen 
wir sehen uns im neuen jahr mit neuem bike 
grus:ellsworth


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Dezember 2005)

Servus!
Bin zuück aus der Schweiz und kann nur Positives berichten. Hatten zwar bis Donnerstag nur mäßig Schnee, dafür war dann aber freitags Tiefschneefahren in knie- bis hüfthohem Schnee angesagt!  Unglaublich, dass es über Nacht stellenweise 1 Meter Neuschnee runter gemacht hat. Haben uns dann auch gleich mal mit dem VR6 von nem Kumpel festgefahren, aber die nette Dame der Talstation hat uns dann mit ihrem Frontera rausgezogen. 
Ich kann übrigens nur betonen: In der Schweiz gibt es sehr viele, sehr hübsche Frauen... 

nico

P.S.: Ski sind nun auch kaputt (gebrochen), weiß echt nicht wie ich das hinbekommen habe. Sind aber zum Glück (?!) nur geliehen... Ich mach wohl jedes Sportgerät kaputt das ich in die Finger bekomme.  Ich würde bestimmt auch ein Surfbrett klein bekommen...


----------



## Elmex (17. Dezember 2005)

Frage an alle !!!!!

Ich habe eine sehr günstige Rock Shox Pike Race angeboten bekommen.
Im Internet sind die Race Modelle immer Rot oder Schwarz.
Diese Race Gabel ist Silber und der Verkäufer sagt die sei aus Ungarn und dort liefert Rock Shox die Pike Race auch in Silber.
KANN DAS SEIN?


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> Bin zuück aus der Schweiz und kann nur Positives berichten. Hatten zwar bis Donnerstag nur mäßig Schnee, dafür war dann aber freitags Tiefschneefahren in knie- bis hüfthohem Schnee angesagt!  Unglaublich, dass es über Nacht stellenweise 1 Meter Neuschnee runter gemacht hat. Haben uns dann auch gleich mal mit dem VR6 von nem Kumpel festgefahren, aber die nette Dame der Talstation hat uns dann mit ihrem Frontera rausgezogen.
> Ich kann übrigens nur betonen: In der Schweiz gibt es sehr viele, sehr hübsche Frauen...
> 
> nico



du wirst es kaum glauben..die gutaussehenden frauen gibt es überall *sfg* nur fallen die einem auswärts halt eher auf *gg*   



			
				mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Ski sind nun auch kaputt (gebrochen), weiß echt nicht wie ich das hinbekommen habe. Sind aber zum Glück (?!) nur geliehen... Ich mach wohl jedes Sportgerät kaputt das ich in die Finger bekomme.  Ich würde bestimmt auch ein Surfbrett klein bekommen...



typisch schlosser...was die net essen können, machen se kaputt...aber nu weiß ich wenigstens, wem ich niemals was leihen werde


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Dezember 2005)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an alle !!!!!
> 
> Ich habe eine sehr günstige Rock Shox Pike Race angeboten bekommen.
> Im Internet sind die Race Modelle immer Rot oder Schwarz.
> ...



schreib doch ne email an rock shox =) vielleicht isses ein plagiat...die können dirs aber genau sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (17. Dezember 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> du wirst es kaum glauben..die gutaussehenden frauen gibt es überall *sfg* nur fallen die einem auswärts halt eher auf *gg*


Mag sein, aber hier sprechen die aber auch nicht wie in der Schweiz. Ich sag nur: "Wer hat denn da ein doppeltes Knöpflie rein g'macht?" 



			
				face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> typisch schlosser...was die net essen können, machen se kaputt...aber nu weiß ich wenigstens, wem ich niemals was leihen werde


Also wenn se das bissel rumgeeiere nicht vertragen hätten es eindeutig keine Ski werden dürfen!  Übrigens steht da folgendes drauf: "Made in Italy"... noch Fragen face-to-ground?!  
So, ich geh in die Heija...

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (18. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein, aber hier sprechen die aber auch nicht wie in der Schweiz. Ich sag nur: "Wer hat denn da ein doppeltes Knöpflie rein g'macht?"


gut...aber die lustige art zu sprechen hat ja nix mit den gutaussehenden frauen zu tun..auch die in den jeweiligen augen des betrachters unattraktiven frauen sprechen dort so   


			
				mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn se das bissel rumgeeiere nicht vertragen hätten es eindeutig keine Ski werden dürfen!  Übrigens steht da folgendes drauf: "Made in Italy"... noch Fragen face-to-ground?!
> So, ich geh in die Heija...
> 
> nico


du weißt es einfach nicht zu würdigen...vielleicht sollte ich dir mal ein paar dieser tollen, wasser und wetterfesten beton-ski zukommen lassen, die kannst dann direkt im mannheimer hafenbecken ausprobieren


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Dezember 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> gut...aber die lustige art zu sprechen hat ja nix mit den gutaussehenden frauen zu tun..auch die in den jeweiligen augen des betrachters unattraktiven frauen sprechen dort so


So kann man aber beides haben: Lustige Art zu Sprechen und schöne Frauen. Außerdem ist dort der Sprit billiger, was will Mann mehr?!


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Dezember 2005)

Hier mal etwas weihnachtliches: http://www.pfaelzer-biker.de/index.php?page=downloads&dl_id=38
Zwei Tassen die sich mal aussprechen... 
Format: *.mpg
Größe: ~5 MB
Gruß!

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (19. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> So kann man aber beides haben: Lustige Art zu Sprechen und schöne Frauen. Außerdem ist dort der Sprit billiger, was will Mann mehr?!



weniger ausgaben für all den anderen kram, junge...ich hab verwandschaft dort und mal gesehen, was miete, lebensmittel und elektronik bei denen kosten...
lustige art zu sprechen hast du auch in den ganz nördlichen oder südlichen gefilden unseres landes und wenns gar ganz arg sein soll, dann halt ab in die östlichen gefilde (ich sag nur sa......en)  
und schöne frauen...wie gesagt *gg* obwohl..du kannst dir ja eine von dort mitbringen


----------



## strandi (19. Dezember 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> weniger ausgaben für all den anderen kram, junge...ich hab verwandschaft dort und mal gesehen, was miete, lebensmittel und elektronik bei denen kosten...
> lustige art zu sprechen hast du auch in den ganz nördlichen oder südlichen gefilden unseres landes und wenns gar ganz arg sein soll, dann halt ab in die östlichen gefilde (ich sag nur sa......en)
> und schöne frauen...wie gesagt *gg* obwohl..du kannst dir ja eine von dort mitbringen


mit den ausgaben haste recht...ne wohnung in zürich is wirklich kein geschenk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (19. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> mit den ausgaben haste recht...ne wohnung in zürich is wirklich kein geschenk


Hehe,... dann zieh ich eben einfach im Winter bei der ein... 
Habe mir auch das passende Fangimmig zugelegt. Ne rote Kaffeetasse mit nem weißen Kreuz drauf. So sollte es auf jeden Fall klappen... 
Vorallem bei mir...


----------



## strandi (20. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe,... dann zieh ich eben einfach im Winter bei der ein...
> Habe mir auch das passende Fangimmig zugelegt. Ne rote Kaffeetasse mit nem weißen Kreuz drauf. So sollte es auf jeden Fall klappen...
> Vorallem bei mir...


naja, so eine fantasse gehört ja seit den wm-qualifikationsspielen in jeden haushalt


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Dezember 2005)

Mir ist jetzt auch klar warum face-2-ground die deutschen Frauen in Schutz nimmt. Der ist ja Italienier und so sind die Deutschen für ihn auch etwas besonderes...


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> naja, so eine fantasse gehört ja seit den wm-qualifikationsspielen in jeden haushalt


Hier mal nen Bild das ihr genau wisst worum ihr mich beneidet... 

nico


----------



## strandi (20. Dezember 2005)

hey nico! nutz mal lieber deine zeit und bau mir mal sone bremsscheibe


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hey nico! nutz mal lieber deine zeit und bau mir mal sone bremsscheibe



Hui!
Da hatte einer echt zu viel Zeit. Aber die habe ich eindeutig nicht...


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Dezember 2005)

Anbei ein paar kleine, ausgesuchte Impressionen vom Skifahren...
Wie man unschwer erkennen kann sind wir nicht nur Ski gefahren sondern haben auch kräftig gefeiert...  Der Absint (schreibt man das so?) hat mir dann irgendwann den Rest gegeben... 

nico


----------



## THBiker (20. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Anbei ein paar kleine, ausgesuchte Impressionen vom Skifahren...
> Wie man unschwer erkennen kann sind wir nicht nur Ski gefahren sondern haben auch kräftig gefeiert...  Der Absint (schreibt man das so?) hat mir dann irgendwann den Rest gegeben...
> 
> nico




warum nimmst du keine Bilder von diesem Jahr   

Absynth schreibt man glaub ich so....vergesse das immer danach, bzw kann dann die flasche eh net mehr lesen..deswegen ist´s wurschd


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Dezember 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> warum nimmst du keine Bilder von diesem Jahr


Weil der Kerl der die Fotos gemacht hat nicht in der Lage ist seine eigene Kamera zu bedienen!


----------



## THBiker (20. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Weil der Kerl der die Fotos gemacht hat nicht in der Lage ist seine eigene Kamera zu bedienen!




Zum Glück bist du auf den Bildern    ...hast dich gut raus geredet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (20. Dezember 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück bist du auf den Bildern    ...hast dich gut raus geredet


Hehe,... hab garkeine DigiCam...


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Dezember 2005)

was ist denn das für eine rakete hinter der bar?


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn das für eine rakete hinter der bar?


Warum? Wär die was für dich??


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Dezember 2005)

der traum meiner schlaflosen nächte


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> der traum meiner schlaflosen nächte


Also mich wundert es da nicht das du nicht in Ruhe schlafen kannst...


----------



## THBiker (21. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> der traum meiner schlaflosen nächte




Jetzt spann dem Nico nicht auch noch seine 1.   Freundin aus.....die hat er sich dieses Jahr verdient   ....hast schon´n guten Gschmack Nico     ....dann sind die wenigstens auch von der Straße


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Dezember 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt spann dem Nico nicht auch noch seine 1.   Freundin aus.....die hat er sich dieses Jahr verdient   ....hast schon´n guten Gschmack Nico     ....dann sind die wenigstens auch von der Straße


Der war jetzt echt gemein...


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hey nico! nutz mal lieber deine zeit und bau mir mal sone bremsscheibe



ich finde, der nico sollte, um in übung zu bleiben, sowas aus nem vollen block FEILEN...so kann der wenigstens irgendwann auch mitreden, wenns ums arbeiten geht


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Dezember 2005)

Mit sowas durften wir uns am Freitag rumärgern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (21. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Der war jetzt echt gemein...




Tschuldigung................ist doch das Fest derLiebe     

Hab´s ja nur gut gemeint


----------



## strandi (22. Dezember 2005)

Der Termin für die nächste Åre Mountain Mayhem steht. 31.7.06 - 6.8.06
Mehr Infos: www.mtbfreerider.com
Hier ein Videoclip:
http://sports.freecaster.com/playmovie.php?req=249_1_272_0_0_aaaac
und noch eins
http://sports.freecaster.com/playmovie.php?req=250_1_273_0_0_aaaac
Ich habe fest geplant dort hinzufahren/mitzufahren. Geile DH´s in fetter Natur! Auf den Bergen liegt im Sommer teils noch etwas Schnee ;-) Längster DH 6,8km. 900hm. 2 verschiedene Lifts. Special Liftpreise für das Festival. Ein Tag 15 EUR, Rabatt für eine Woche. Saubillige Hütten!!!
Also: mitmachen


----------



## strandi (22. Dezember 2005)

Grad noch n paar Pics:





























Bietet sich natürlich an für die Leute mit der langen Anreise noch etwas Urlaub in Schweden dranzuhängen. Flughafen in der Nähe heisst "Östersund". In der Festivalzeit bietet ein Taxiunternehmen Shuttle an. 4 Personen inkl. Bikes für 140 EUR. Fahrzeit 1 Stunde. Also mehr als fair!!!


----------



## strandi (22. Dezember 2005)

Als Vielflieger   hab ich mal schnell für euch ne Flugverbindung abgecheckt.
www.skyways.de
FFM - Östersund - FFM 31.7. bis 06.08. kostet 245 EUR. Innerhalb von Schweden kostet es nix ein Bike mitzunehmen bei SAS. Ich glaub von D aus 20,- EUR. 
Also, eine Woche Bikeurlaub
300 Anreise (mit Taxi etc)
80 Lift
60 Hütte
200 Alk und Essen   (mein Verbrauch)
-------
640 EUR für eine Woche Urlaub nahe am Polarkreis mit jeder Menge Action, biken und dem Strandinator    
Organisation kann ich übernehmen....
Wer is dabei?


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Bietet sich natürlich an für die Leute mit der langen Anreise noch etwas Urlaub in Schweden dranzuhängen. Flughafen in der Nähe heisst "Östersund". In der Festivalzeit bietet ein Taxiunternehmen Shuttle an. 4 Personen inkl. Bikes für 140 EUR. Fahrzeit 1 Stunde. Also mehr als fair!!!


Sieht schon nicht schlecht aus. Jetzt müsste man nur noch fahren können... 
Was mich so ein bissel wundert, auch an dem Video das Speedbullit mir geschickt hat, ist das die ganzen Trails dort kaum verblockt aussehen. Da ist Wildbad ihrgendwie nen anderes Kalibier. Hach... ich habs einfach lieb gewonnen... Aber bald ists ja wieder Sommer!  Dann geht auch mal ne Dauerkarte für nächste Saisson... 

nico


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Als Vielflieger   hab ich mal schnell für euch ne Flugverbindung abgecheckt.
> www.skyways.de
> FFM - Östersund - FFM 31.7. bis 06.08. kostet 245 EUR. Innerhalb von Schweden kostet es nix ein Bike mitzunehmen bei SAS. Ich glaub von D aus 20,- EUR.
> Also, eine Woche Bikeurlaub
> ...


Wenn du auch die Finanzierung übernimmst (bist ja Bankier... ): ICH!!!

Ich will im Frühjahr noch mal ne Woche Skifahren gehen. Da ist das dann finanziell nicht drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (22. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du auch die Finanzierung übernimmst (bist ja Bankier... ): ICH!!!
> 
> Ich will im Frühjahr noch mal ne Woche Skifahren gehen. Da ist das dann finanziell nicht drin...


Die Trails sind teilweise richtig verblockt (im oberen Bereich). Auf der HP wird´s so beschrieben _Åre mountain offers a great variety of downhill trails. There are numerous downhill loops, everything from technical rocky sections to fast rolling singletrack. Every year, the Mayhem building crew put a big effort into building plenty of jumps and drops and north shore sections to keep the most extreme of riders happy. We will post trial descriptions on the site shortly. 
_ 
Und das mit dem Brettl rutschen kannste grad vergessen...glaub ich muss mal mit deinem Kaleu reden


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Und das mit dem Brettl rutschen kannste grad vergessen...glaub ich muss mal mit deinem Kaleu reden


Oh nein... der ist schon geladen genug!! Ich erfülle einfach nicht meinen Soll... 
Wenn der das jetzt auch noch spitz bekommt sperrt er mich wieder das ganze Wochenende in den Maschinenraum zum Dieselputzen...  Du weißt ja garnicht wie übel das ist...


----------



## Speedbullit (22. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht schon nicht schlecht aus. Jetzt müsste man nur noch fahren können...
> Was mich so ein bissel wundert, auch an dem Video das Speedbullit mir geschickt hat, ist das die ganzen Trails dort kaum verblockt aussehen. Da ist Wildbad ihrgendwie nen anderes Kalibier. Hach... ich habs einfach lieb gewonnen... Aber bald ists ja wieder Sommer!  Dann geht auch mal ne Dauerkarte für nächste Saisson...
> 
> nico



am ende des vids sind allerdings einige stellen die recht technisch aussehen, außerdem nimm mal die länge von wildbad und die streckenlänge im vid. ist ja wohl ein unterschied wie tag und nacht. hab auch gehört, dass in whistler für nächstes jahr eine strecke geplant ist, die auf 600 hm 200 sprünge hat. wird dann wohl eine endlos dirtline.

ach ja strandi kann an dem weekend nicht, bin anfang august die erste woche in port du soleil


----------



## strandi (22. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> am ende des vids sind allerdings einige stellen die recht technisch aussehen, außerdem nimm mal die länge von wildbad und die streckenlänge im vid. ist ja wohl ein unterschied wie tag und nacht. hab auch gehört, dass in whistler für nächstes jahr eine strecke geplant ist, die auf 600 hm 200 sprünge hat. wird dann wohl eine endlos dirtline.
> 
> ach ja strandi kann an dem weekend nicht, bin anfang august die erste woche in port du soleil


hm schade...glaub du hättest da richtig rocken können   
auch schade das whistler net bei mir um die ecke is   aber vielleicht gibts da auch banken die mich gebrauchen können


----------



## proclimber (23. Dezember 2005)

Das sieht ja mal echt nach sehr viel Spass aus!!!! 
Bin leider auch schon verplant für die Zeit


----------



## strandi (24. Dezember 2005)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht ja mal echt nach sehr viel Spass aus!!!!
> Bin leider auch schon verplant für die Zeit


oh man...nur amateure hier


----------



## proclimber (24. Dezember 2005)

amateure??? in der zeit bin ich in Whistler und mach mich bereit für Crankworks.....    achwas!


Ich wünsche euch allen schöne Weihnachten!!!


----------



## THBiker (24. Dezember 2005)

Hey wünshc euch allen eine schöne Wiehnachten und viele bunte Eier     ..oh da verwechsel ich wohl grad was!!


Trotzdem schöne Feiertage


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> oh man...nur amateure hier


Nachdem ich nach dem gestrigen Abend tatsächlich noch mal aufgewacht bin muss ich da noch mal meinen Senf zu ablassen.
Wir schnacken da noch mal drüber. Wenn ich Zeit haben sollte muss ich halt eine Niere von mir verkaufen! 
Was mich allerdings ein bisschen abschreckt ist die Tatsache das da zu der Zeit ein "Festival" statt findet und dann der Park bestimmt übelst überlaufen ist. Das regt mich nur auf... ständig Leute auf dem DH überholen zu müssen... 

Wünsch euch auch viel buntes Gedöns und zum Glück haben wir dieses Jahr keinen Baum...  Das Teil macht nur unnötige Arbeit. Wir konzentrieren uns da lieber auf die wesentlichen Dinge von Weihnachten... 

nico


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Dezember 2005)

Boah ist hier wenig los?! Müsst ihr euch alle mit der Verwandschaft rumärgern? Schön wenn man keine hat, dann hat man auch über Weihnachten Zeit...   






Also ich habe mir jetzt mal Earthed I+II angeguckt und muss sagen: ULTRA...  Die Jungs lassen echt nix angbrennen. Ich finde es fast aaufregender als die ganzen NWD und Kranked Filme. Sehenswert sind auf jedenfall in Earthed I das Minibikerennen, bei dem ne Vespa alles in Grund und Boden fährt und der Worldcup in Lugano. Da sieht man mal was die Jungs schaffen wenns drauf ankommt... 
Auf jeden Fall ne super Sache um den Winter zu überbrücken... 

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (25. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wir schnacken da noch mal drüber. Wenn ich Zeit haben sollte muss ich halt eine Niere von mir verkaufen!


Jawoll! Mal Einsatz zeigen!


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Jawoll! Mal Einsatz zeigen!


Hehe... kennst mich doch...

Werde mir, sobald ich wieder in KL bin, nochmal die Videos die du da mal irgendwann gepostet hast genau angucken, ob das überhaupt was für mich ist. Dieser ganze Slopestylehype geht irgendwie an mir vorbei...  Will lieber nur berg abfahren, aber denn noch kein Holz dabei hacken.


----------



## strandi (27. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe... kennst mich doch...
> 
> Werde mir, sobald ich wieder in KL bin, nochmal die Videos die du da mal irgendwann gepostet hast genau angucken, ob das überhaupt was für mich ist. Dieser ganze Slopestylehype geht irgendwie an mir vorbei...  Will lieber nur berg abfahren, aber denn noch kein Holz dabei hacken.


Dort gibts n 4X, DH, Slopestylem sowie Street Contest.
4X sowie DH wär ja was für uns...man kann dort aber auch mal ne Tour drehen wenn man will   
noch ein paar Pics zum einstimmen   

























Dann nehmen wir noch den Burnz für den Slopestyle mit und Hecki als Krankenschwester


----------



## Speedbullit (27. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Boah ist hier wenig los?! Müsst ihr euch alle mit der Verwandschaft rumärgern? Schön wenn man keine hat, dann hat man auch über Weihnachten Zeit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die sprung serie ist ebenfalls sehr zu empfehlen. vor allem gute mucke


----------



## strandi (27. Dezember 2005)

kann schon langsam an nix anderes mehr denken   
und soviel zum thema nicht verblockt   














Das wird ein Spasssssssssss


----------



## THBiker (27. Dezember 2005)

würd aber eher sagen es ist felsiger Untergrund, aber verblockt ist anders...zumindest dort wo die Spur ist...es sei denn die fahren über die großen Felsen    

aber schaut trotzdem witzig aus


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Dezember 2005)

@Strandi: Die Bilder die du heute Morgen um 08:41 gepostet hast gefallen mir da schon besser... 
Wie THBiker schon sagte, verblockt ist was anderes, aber man muss ja nicht immer mit nem 200er Puls unterwegs sein... 

nico


----------



## strandi (27. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi: Die Bilder die du heute Morgen um 08:41 gepostet hast gefallen mir da schon besser...
> Wie THBiker schon sagte, verblockt ist was anderes, aber man muss ja nicht immer mit nem 200er Puls unterwegs sein...
> 
> nico


mir gefallen sie alle   
oh man...ich freu mich drauf


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> mir gefallen sie alle
> oh man...ich freu mich drauf


Wie ist denn das Wetter im August dort? Beständig, oder läuft man da Gefahr ne ganze Woche im Dirt rumzupulen? Hätte ich nämlich keine Lust drauf. 

Muss dann auch erst mal schauen wie die Klausuren liegen (Termine stehen noch nicht fest), will ja mein Vordiplom nächsten Sommer haben.

Aber die größte Hürde ist schon fast genommen. Die Führung hat soetwas wie zugestimmt... 

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (28. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist denn das Wetter im August dort? Beständig, oder läuft man da Gefahr ne ganze Woche im Dirt rumzupulen? Hätte ich nämlich keine Lust drauf.
> 
> Muss dann auch erst mal schauen wie die Klausuren liegen (Termine stehen noch nicht fest), will ja mein Vordiplom nächsten Sommer haben.
> 
> ...


naja, wetter is halt skandinavisch  
generell im sommer recht gut, kann aber auch richtig regnen...und auf den bergen kann schon noch etwas schnee liegen  im tal aber warm...
sauber @ regierung  aber wenn der sohnemann mit nemvertrauenserweckenden bankmann loszieht kann man ja keine einwände haben


----------



## Hecklerin23 (28. Dezember 2005)

Salve
ich hoffe ihr habt Weihnachten alle gut überstanden und Euch viele leckere Schlemmereien zugute kommen lassen?! 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen beim abtrainieren


----------



## strandi (28. Dezember 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Salve
> ich hoffe ihr habt Weihnachten alle gut überstanden und Euch viele leckere Schlemmereien zugute kommen lassen?!
> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen beim abtrainieren


Als wenn wir das nötig hätten  
Musst Du heute auch wieder arbeiten


----------



## Hecklerin23 (28. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Als wenn wir das nötig hätten
> Musst Du heute auch wieder arbeiten



Wieso, hast Du Dich angesprochen gefühlt  
Natürlich sind Anwesende immer ausgeschlossen und da Du heute morgen anscheinend der Einzige mit mir in unserem Fred bist, habe ich Dich nicht gemeint  
Ja, heute und morgen muss ich auch mal wieder was tun für mein Geld, aber hier ist nix los und die komplette Uni scheint wie ausgestorben.
Ich will aufs Radel, hier liegt Schnee und bei mir im Odenwald noch viel mehr.
Gestern haben wir eine spaßige Schneetour gemacht und es war traumhaft. Ich hoffe der Schnee bleibt noch bis Freitag liegen oder wird noch mehr.


----------



## strandi (28. Dezember 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso, hast Du Dich angesprochen gefühlt
> Natürlich sind Anwesende immer ausgeschlossen und da Du heute morgen anscheinend der Einzige mit mir in unserem Fred bist, habe ich Dich nicht gemeint
> Ja, heute und morgen muss ich auch mal wieder was tun für mein Geld, aber hier ist nix los und die komplette Uni scheint wie ausgestorben.
> Ich will aufs Radel, hier liegt Schnee und bei mir im Odenwald noch viel mehr.
> Gestern haben wir eine spaßige Schneetour gemacht und es war traumhaft. Ich hoffe der Schnee bleibt noch bis Freitag liegen oder wird noch mehr.


Ich würd auch lieber radeln...allerdings net hier...eiskalt isses  
kann ich eigentlich mit dir als krankenpflegerin rechnen bei dem trip nach schweden mit nico


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> naja, wetter is halt skandinavisch
> generell im sommer recht gut, kann aber auch richtig regnen...und auf den bergen kann schon noch etwas schnee liegen  im tal aber warm...
> sauber @ regierung  aber wenn der sohnemann mit nemvertrauenserweckenden bankmann loszieht kann man ja keine einwände haben


Naja,... das müssen wir dann aber irgendwie kurzfristig abpassen wegen dem Wetter. Habe keine Lust da hinzufliegen, mein Radel von den Lufthanser Luftpumpen demolieren zu lassen und dann dort 5 Tage im Regen zu stehen...
Wann bist du mal im ICQ wieder online. Müssen mal schnacken... 

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (28. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd auch lieber radeln...allerdings net hier...eiskalt isses
> kann ich eigentlich mit dir als krankenpflegerin rechnen bei dem trip nach schweden mit nico




Höhö, klar könnt ihr mit mir rechnen. Mein Spezialität sind EINLÄUFE    
Eisig kalt ist es bei uns auch, aber wenn man sich warme Gedanken macht geht's ;0)


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Dezember 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Höhö, klar könnt ihr mit mir rechnen. Mein Spezialität sind EINLÄUFE
> Eisig kalt ist es bei uns auch, aber wenn man sich warme Gedanken macht geht's ;0)


Hehe,... davon kann ich ein paar abgeben... Wenn ich mir den Strandi so in dicker Daunenjacke vorstelle.... Mhhhh,... zum träumen...


----------



## strandi (28. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Naja,... das müssen wir dann aber irgendwie kurzfristig abpassen wegen dem Wetter. Habe keine Lust da hinzufliegen, mein Radel von den Lufthanser Luftpumpen demolieren zu lassen und dann dort 5 Tage im Regen zu stehen...
> Wann bist du mal im ICQ wieder online. Müssen mal schnacken...
> 
> nico


generell geb ich dir recht...problem is nur das die flüge net billiger werden im last minute  andere möglichkeit: du kommst mit dem auto nach cph und wenn gutes wetter is cruisen wir hoch oder bleiben hier und machen party


----------



## strandi (28. Dezember 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Höhö, klar könnt ihr mit mir rechnen. Mein Spezialität sind EINLÄUFE
> Eisig kalt ist es bei uns auch, aber wenn man sich warme Gedanken macht geht's ;0)


na bei dem gedanke an die einläufe fang ich ja sogar an zu schwitzen


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Dezember 2005)

wo isn hier kalt? leute....es is noch weit entfernt davon, kalt zu sein


----------



## strandi (28. Dezember 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wo isn hier kalt? leute....es is noch weit entfernt davon, kalt zu sein


dachte du bist italiener und net eskimo


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> dachte du bist italiener und net eskimo



tja..hardcore-italiener...meine eltern sind aus so nem bergdorf..da hats jetzt nen guten meter schnee und die skilifte sind mittlerweile in betrieb


----------



## strandi (28. Dezember 2005)

da ich mal wieder net so viel zu tun hab  hab ich mal wieder n paar videos angeschaut  
åre mountain mayhem
http://sports.freecaster.com/htch/l2/play.php?mid=612&aid=656&cat=00003&br=256

earthed 3 
http://sports.freecaster.com/htch/l2/play.php?mid=595&aid=639&cat=00003&br=256


----------



## Speedbullit (28. Dezember 2005)

das dürfte die herzen der hier anwesenden dhler auch schneller schlagen lassen

http://sports.freecaster.com/Media/Files/00003/img/564.jpg


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Dezember 2005)

@Strandi: Bist du unser Nordlicht, könntest du mal bei Odin nachfragen ob Ragnarök vor der Tür steht? Langsam macht mir das Wetter hier Sorgen, es schneit und schneit uns schneit und schneit... (usw....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (29. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi: Bist du unser Nordlicht, könntest du mal bei Odin nachfragen ob Ragnarök vor der Tür steht? Langsam macht mir das Wetter hier Sorgen, es schneit und schneit uns schneit und schneit... (usw....)


nene keine angst...kommt euch vielleicht komisch vor im süden...ganz normale vorgänge  ragnarök kündigt sich ja durch ein geisterschiff an das aus dem nebel auftaucht...hier hab ich keins gesehen...vielleicht war eins auf dem rhein


----------



## bikeburnz (29. Dezember 2005)

DAs WETTER SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKT  so dermaßen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (29. Dezember 2005)

Ich finde das Wetter einfach traumhaft. Heute Morgen lag bei mir noch mehr Schnee vor der Tür - Pulverschnee!!
Die Tour vom Dienstag muss ich morgen noch mal wiederholen  
In dieser weißen Pracht zu radeln macht einfach eine riesen Gaudie - 
Frau Holle lass es bitte weiterschneien


----------



## strandi (29. Dezember 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das Wetter einfach traumhaft. Heute Morgen lag bei mir noch mehr Schnee vor der Tür - Pulverschnee!!
> Die Tour vom Dienstag muss ich morgen noch mal wiederholen
> In dieser weißen Pracht zu radeln macht einfach eine riesen Gaudie -
> Frau Holle lass es bitte weiterschneien


Also ich find das Wetter auch net so übel...klar, dirten geht net...aber Tour bei dem Wetter is doch traumhaft


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> nene keine angst...kommt euch vielleicht komisch vor im süden...ganz normale vorgänge  ragnarök kündigt sich ja durch ein geisterschiff an das aus dem nebel auftaucht...hier hab ich keins gesehen...vielleicht war eins auf dem rhein


Also ich bin hier außer Reichweite des Rheins, könnte natürlich sein das es mir deswegen entgangen ist.  Allerdings scheint hier die Sonne, d.h. wir hatten wohl noch mal Glück... 

Der Winter stinkt im Allgemeinen, es sei denn man ist Skifahren. Hier in der Pfalz brauche ich keinen Schnee... Wird Zeit das es wieder Frühjahr wird und Wildbad die Tore öffnet. Oh man, ich freu mich! 

nico


----------



## Hecklerin23 (29. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich find das Wetter auch net so übel...klar, dirten geht net...aber Tour bei dem Wetter is doch traumhaft



Da hast Du wohl recht, außer Touren ist im Moment nicht viel drin. Aber somit bin ich fast genötigt endlich mal wieder Touren zu fahren und die Abfahrten im Schnee sind auch nicht zu verachten  
Hier in Mannheim scheint auch die Sonne und der Schnee taut etwas, bin mal gespannt wie es heute Abend bei mir zu Hause im Odenwald ausschaut.

@Nico - Na mit Wildbad musst Du aber noch ein bisserl warten, da lag dieses Jahr und auch letztes Jahr noch bis Ende März Schnee *gg*


----------



## strandi (29. Dezember 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast Du wohl recht, außer Touren ist im Moment nicht viel drin. Aber somit bin ich fast genötigt endlich mal wieder Touren zu fahren und die Abfahrten im Schnee sind auch nicht zu verachten
> Hier in Mannheim scheint auch die Sonne und der Schnee taut etwas, bin mal gespannt wie es heute Abend bei mir zu Hause im Odenwald ausschaut.
> 
> @Nico - Na mit Wildbad musst Du aber noch ein bisserl warten, da lag dieses Jahr und auch letztes Jahr noch bis Ende März Schnee *gg*


hm hier schneits noch...aber tour fahren kann ich erst nächstes jahr.
1. hab ich ne fette erkältung
2. hab ich ne süsse freundin die auf mich wartet  
grmpf...kennt einer noch ne seite wo ich rumsurfen kann? mir is sooooo langweilig...ich geh heute um 15 uhr...


----------



## Speedbullit (29. Dezember 2005)

so, ich geh jetzt boardn von mir aus kann noch 1m neuschnee fallen.


----------



## THBiker (29. Dezember 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> so, ich geh jetzt boardn von mir aus kann noch 1m neuschnee fallen.



wollt ich heut auch machen...lieg aber mit´ner fetten Erkältung zu Hause :-(...nix mit biken nix mit boarden.....eigentlich nix machen und schwitzen und Nase putzen  

Viel Spaß allen anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (30. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> nene keine angst...kommt euch vielleicht komisch vor im süden...ganz normale vorgänge  ragnarök kündigt sich ja durch ein geisterschiff an das aus dem nebel auftaucht...hier hab ich keins gesehen...vielleicht war eins auf dem rhein



öhm..hab das schiff aus versehen versenkt..is das irgendwie schlimm? die niete von kapitän hat ne schramme in meine neue champagnerfarbene 40m maf...ooops...das wollt ich net hinschreiben *räusper* also jeden falls is da ne schramme im lack


----------



## strandi (30. Dezember 2005)

Bilderrätsel: Wonach schmeckt das Wasser  





oh man, diese cc´ler tun alles um schneller zu werden


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Dezember 2005)

@Speedbullit: Wo gehts denn hin? Außerdem solltest du dir mal ordentliches Wintersportgerät zulegen... 

@Rest: Die MTBRider hat jetzt ihren eigenen "bike Workshop". Das Ganze nennt sich Product Special 2006.
Man bekommt einen guten Überblick über die existierenden Teile, ohne sich durch Internetshops klicken zu müssen. Außerdem sind alle Teile die WIR brauchen aufgeführt. 
Für  4,50 am Kiosk zu bekommen.
So Werbung Ende... wollte nur mal darauf hinweisen nicht das ich dann am Ende wieder böse Anrufe bekomme... 

nico


----------



## THBiker (30. Dezember 2005)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> @Speedbullit: Wo gehts denn hin? Außerdem solltest du dir mal ordentliches Wintersportgerät zulegen...
> 
> @Rest: Die MTBRider hat jetzt ihren eigenen "bike Workshop". Das Ganze nennt sich Product Special 2006.
> Man bekommt einen guten Überblick über die existierenden Teile, ohne sich durch Internetshops klicken zu müssen. Außerdem sind alle Teile die WIR brauchen aufgeführt.
> ...



hab den Workshop gesucht aber nirgends gefunden


----------



## proclimber (30. Dezember 2005)

hab den workshop. also im gegensatz zum BIKE workshop is der mal net so der bringer. Da fehlen so viele Teile, besonders die Bremsenabteilung is so gut wie leer. Is zwar günstig und man sieht schon einige neue Produkte aber meiner meinug nach sollte sich die redaktion für nächstes jahr lieber etwas länger hinsetzen.... zudem sind einfach die workshops aus den heften zusammenkopiert...naja.. hab mehr erwartet.


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Dezember 2005)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hab den Workshop gesucht aber nirgends gefunden


Kein Plan, habe den daher wo ich auch normalerweise die MTB Rider kaufe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (30. Dezember 2005)

also ich find den rider workshop auch nit so gut. da fehlt echt einiges . da ist der bike workshop doch viel besser, da man hier auch (fast) alles findet.


----------



## THBiker (30. Dezember 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> also ich find den rider workshop auch nit so gut. da fehlt echt einiges . da ist der bike workshop doch viel besser, da man hier auch (fast) alles findet.




Ist im Rider Workshop nichts anderes als im Bike Workshop??  ...d.h. wenn man den Bike Workshop hat reichts


----------



## proclimber (30. Dezember 2005)

definitiv: JA!


----------



## face-to-ground (30. Dezember 2005)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Bilderrätsel: Wonach schmeckt das Wasser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das is ja gestellt... :-(((( der eine trinkt gar nicht - man sieht sein gesicht als spiegelung im wasser


----------



## face-to-ground (31. Dezember 2005)

so...mal für kelme..hier ein stümperhafter versuch von latte art =)
aber ich bin noch am üben...da geht noch was
latte art-versuch


----------



## mtb_nico (31. Dezember 2005)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> so...mal für kelme..hier ein stümperhafter versuch von latte art =)
> aber ich bin noch am üben...da geht noch was
> latte art-versuch


Sieht irgendwie nicht nach Milch aus was da drin ist..


----------



## bikeburnz (31. Dezember 2005)

ich sag schon mal allen Junx und Mädels nen guten Rutsch und hoffe das 2006 ein bikereiches Jahr ohne Verletzungen wird!
so long...


----------



## THBiker (31. Dezember 2005)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag schon mal allen Junx und Mädels nen guten Rutsch und hoffe das 2006 ein bikereiches Jahr ohne Verletzungen wird!
> so long...




Hallo Mädelz und Jungs wünsch Euch allen auch einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr....das hoffentlich besser wird  

Endlich wieder biken....hoffe ich 

also bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## proclimber (31. Dezember 2005)

Yo! Genau, allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! 
und... trinkt net mehr wie mit aller gewalt rein geht!


----------



## strandi (1. Januar 2006)

moooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  
da isser wieder...bin wieder unter den lebenden  
wünsche allen n frohes neues...
ich hab gestern noch im alten jahr meinen neuen lenker/vorbau angeschraubt...chopperfeeling pur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. Januar 2006)

Olé Olé,
wünsche ein frohes, erfolgreiches und gesundes Jahr 2006 mit vielen schönen Bikeerlebnissen und netten Menschen.

Greetz Hecky


----------



## bikeburnz (1. Januar 2006)

prost neujahr 
strandi zeig doch mal n bild von deinem chopper wölfchen...


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Januar 2006)

Jap! Alles gute auch von mir!


----------



## strandi (1. Januar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> prost neujahr
> strandi zeig doch mal n bild von deinem chopper wölfchen...


hab doch keine digicam


----------



## bikeburnz (1. Januar 2006)

ohje du armer.. dann mal doch n bild davon


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab doch keine digicam


Zum Glück,... sonst gibts noch nen Menschen auf der Welt der mit der DigiCam bei allen Anlässen nerven kann...


----------



## face-to-ground (1. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht irgendwie nicht nach Milch aus was da drin ist..



junge..das is auch das durch hitze und luft veränderte eiweiß der milch...aber denk dran junge...daß das dann kein schöner heißer schwarzer leckerer kaffee is...


----------



## face-to-ground (1. Januar 2006)

soo...ich wünsch auch mal allen hier vorbeischauenden (und meinetwegen den anderen auch  ) ein von erfolg gekröntes jahr 2006


----------



## strandi (2. Januar 2006)

Noch ein schöner Trailer  
http://sports.freecaster.com/playmovie.php?req=248_1_271_0_0_aaaac
Nordic Ride - Finnland, DK, Schweden und Norwegen.
Viele schöne Szenen aus Åre...der Trailer is net sooo der Hit von der Action her, aber trotzdem sehenswert. Go for it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (2. Januar 2006)

lol..strandi stiftet uns an den traffic von internetsites hochzutreiben


----------



## strandi (2. Januar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> lol..strandi stiftet uns an den traffic von internetsites hochzutreiben


tz, die seite lebt schliesslich von traffic


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tz, die seite lebt schliesslich von traffic



und ich dachte, das wäre einer der hauptkostenfaktoren im internet...


----------



## strandi (2. Januar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> und ich dachte, das wäre einer der hauptkostenfaktoren im internet...


einerseits...aber da die seite werbefinanziert ist, freuen die  sich natürlich immer über besuch...wer wirbt schon auf ner toten seite


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Januar 2006)

werbung wird von mir geflissentlich ignoriert


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Januar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> werbung wird von mir geflissentlich ignoriert


Dito...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. Januar 2006)

*Moin Jungs und Mädels,  meld mich auch ma wieder zu Wort 

Ich wünsch ma allen, die mich kennen oder auch nicht ein Frohes Neues Jahr   

Haut 2006 ordentlich rein  

Grüßle vom Onkel Bumble  *


----------



## strandi (2. Januar 2006)

Weiss jemand wie´s auf den Bahamas mit DH aussieht?  
Hab da ne Stellenanzeige gelesen die passen würde  Bahamas wären ja schon fett   bringt nur nix wenn´s da nur Dünen gibt


----------



## THBiker (2. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss jemand wie´s auf den Bahamas mit DH aussieht?
> Hab da ne Stellenanzeige gelesen die passen würde  Bahamas wären ja schon fett   bringt nur nix wenn´s da nur Dünen gibt




wieso  ...im Gegensatz du DK ist´s dort warm...und hügel hast du in DK mit sicherheit auch nicht mehr   ....und zum biken shipperst du mal schnell rüber ind große Land!!!...und du kannst billig einkuafen


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss jemand wie´s auf den Bahamas mit DH aussieht?
> Hab da ne Stellenanzeige gelesen die passen würde  Bahamas wären ja schon fett   bringt nur nix wenn´s da nur Dünen gibt




kannst ja auf die cayman inseln fahren - da sind banker auch immer gesucht  
und wenn du dir ne insel vulkanischen ursprungs suchst, haste massig dh-möglichkeiten vom feinsten...


----------



## strandi (3. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wieso  ...im Gegensatz du DK ist´s dort warm...und hügel hast du in DK mit sicherheit auch nicht mehr   ....und zum biken shipperst du mal schnell rüber ind große Land!!!...und du kannst billig einkuafen


naja, mal eben zum biken rüber is net so einfach...ich weiss net wie du mein einkommen einschätzt, aber fürn privatjet reichts noch net  ausserdem is der nächste zipfel vom grossen land florida...da müsste ich ja in den everglades rumcruisen  nene, da warte ich lieber auf ne ausschreibung in whistler


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> naja, mal eben zum biken rüber is net so einfach...ich weiss net wie du mein einkommen einschätzt, aber fürn privatjet reichts noch net  ausserdem is der nächste zipfel vom grossen land florida...da müsste ich ja in den everglades rumcruisen  nene, da warte ich lieber auf ne ausschreibung in whistler



wie du hast kein privatjet? junge.....ich bin enttäuscht von dir


----------



## strandi (3. Januar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wie du hast kein privatjet? junge.....ich bin enttäuscht von dir


ich arbeite dran


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Januar 2006)

welch halbherzige antwort...vielleicht müsste ich dich mal in die familiären kreise einführen...*g*


----------



## strandi (3. Januar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> welch halbherzige antwort...vielleicht müsste ich dich mal in die familiären kreise einführen...*g*


na gut, dann eben: ich arbeite mit ehrlicher arbeit daran...lass mal mit deiner familie


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich arbeite dran


Den Pilot kennst du schon seit längerem...  Musst mir dann nur noch den CPL bezahlen, aber wenn du dir nen Learjet kööfen kannst fällt der auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht! 

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (3. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na gut, dann eben: ich arbeite mit ehrlicher arbeit daran...:



dann bekommst du nie einen


----------



## strandi (3. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> dann bekommst du nie einen


das befürchte ich auch


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das befürchte ich auch


Den Pilotenschein könntest du mir aber trotzdem bezahlen. 
Und wenn du noch ein paar Euro für die Chaterstunden drauf legst komm ich dich dann auch mal besuchen! 

nico


----------



## THBiker (3. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das befürchte ich auch




bist du nächste Woch zufällig i.d. Pfalz


----------



## strandi (3. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> bist du nächste Woch zufällig i.d. Pfalz


leider net  eine woche später erst...ich weiss...du wirst mich wieder net mehr mögen jetzt, aber ging net anders


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> leider net  eine woche später erst...ich weiss...du wirst mich wieder net mehr mögen jetzt, aber ging net anders


Oha! Kommste mich dann mal in KL besuchen?


----------



## strandi (4. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Oha! Kommste mich dann mal in KL besuchen?


klappt leider net  
komme freitag abend an...samstag volles programm...frisör, kundenbesuch in mannheim und abends eingeladen....sonntag rückflug


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> klappt leider net
> komme freitag abend an...samstag volles programm...frisör, kundenbesuch in mannheim und abends eingeladen....sonntag rückflug


Schade,... na dann muss mir dein Bild reichen...  

Ich bin übrigens in der Januarausgabe der Bike zu sehen. Seite 13. Aber nur sehr klein. Wer mich findet darf mich behalten, vorausgesetzt es ist eine junge Dame nach meinem Geschmack. 

nico


----------



## strandi (4. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Schade,... na dann muss mir dein Bild reichen...
> 
> Ich bin übrigens in der Januarausgabe der Bike zu sehen. Seite 13. Aber nur sehr klein. Wer mich findet darf mich behalten, vorausgesetzt es ist eine junge Dame nach meinem Geschmack.
> 
> nico


scann ma ein und stell das dann in den fred...in kbh gibbet keine bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (4. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> scann ma ein und stell das dann in den fred...in kbh gibbet keine bike


Sorry,... habe keinen Scanner und die bike kaufe ich mir erst recht nicht. Da kann ich mir genauso gut die Cosmopolitan kaufen. 

Habe das Bild im Laden gesehen, dort haben sie die bike aboniert.
Vielleicht kann ja ein andere treuer  bike-Leser die Site/Bild einscannen?!

nico


----------



## proclimber (4. Januar 2006)

Hier mal was Anderes: Hab wärend des nicht ganz so guten Wetters eine neue HP für die Haardt Biker geschrieben.... könnt ja mal reinschauen..
http://www.haardt-biker.tk/
etwas geschliffen wird noch...


----------



## bikeburnz (4. Januar 2006)

Wenn einer von euch zum Thema DH mal was gutes schreiben will, was evtl. unseren Bikepark (in naher Zukunft?) pusht, kann dies gerne im Saarland Forum tun... Ich denk das Unterstützung aus der pFAlz auch gut ist...denn ihr würdet es ja dann auch nit so weit haben..
Es geht aber generell ums Thema DH/FR/DIRT
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2377057#post2377057


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Januar 2006)

Und woran erkennt man, dass ich mich richtig entschieden habe ich Richtung Metall zu gehen?
Die Chance zu haben, so jemandem in der Fertigung über die Schulter schauen zu können/müssen...


----------



## strandi (4. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Und woran erkennt man, dass ich mich richtig entschieden habe ich Richtung Metall zu gehen?
> Die Chance zu haben, so jemandem in der Fertigung über die Schulter schauen zu können/müssen...


gibs zu...du hast nie über die schulter geschaut...deine blicke sind immer etwas tiefer kleben geblieben


----------



## THBiker (4. Januar 2006)

zeig mal´n Bild von vorne   ....wird schon Grund haben warum die nur von hinten drauf ist!

Oder hat sie sich verlaufen.....wollte ihr Goldkettchen reparieren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (4. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> gibs zu...du hast nie über die schulter geschaut...deine blicke sind immer etwas tiefer kleben geblieben


Hey!! Bin doch erst im 3. Semester. Da bin ich zu sowas noch nicht qualifiziert genug! 

@THBiker: Habe leider kein Bild von vorne, aber vielleicht findest du ja eins auf der Site von der ich das Bild habe (Link beachten). Falls du was findest -> posten. Habe keinen Nerv mit 56k die Gallery dort durchzusehen. Außerdem kommt gleich Dakar 2006... und wech...

nico


----------



## THBiker (4. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Link beachten
> nico




Welchen


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen


Da kommste über ein paar kleine Umwege dran -> Rechtsklick auf Bild -> Eigenschaften und dann noch ein bissel googlen.
Hier der Link im Klartext... 
-> http://www.hta-bi.bfh.ch/F/schnuppertag/g2003.html


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Januar 2006)

bitte schön


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Januar 2006)

Uarghs... die Ohrringe gehen mal garnicht. Die würde ich ihr sofort verbieten... wenn die sich in der Fräse verfangen würden...


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Uarghs... die Ohrringe gehen mal garnicht. Die würde ich ihr sofort verbieten... wenn die sich in der Fräse verfangen würden...



naja wenn das alles ist


----------



## strandi (5. Januar 2006)

also ich glaub ich würd die lieber fragen ob sie net ne grosse schwester hat  und die ohrringe sind wirklich abstossend :kotz:


----------



## strandi (5. Januar 2006)

Ich dachte  ich versüsse euch nochmal die Wartezeit auf die nächste Saison mit ein paar Pics aus Schweden  Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Januar 2006)

der ist ja fett


----------



## Didgi (5. Januar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> der ist ja fett



Ach du ********, wie weit fliegt der denn??? Sind doch bestimmt an die 20m oder täuscht das durch die Kamera-Einstellung?  

Echt krass!

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (5. Januar 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach du ********, wie weit fliegt der denn??? Sind doch bestimmt an die 20m oder täuscht das durch die Kamera-Einstellung?
> 
> Echt krass!
> 
> Daniel


Is wirklich so weit!
Kurz zu sehen hier:
http://sports.freecaster.com/htch/l2/play.php?mid=612&aid=656&cat=00003&br=256
Allerdings waren da einige die das probierten und n Flug im Rettungsheli gewonnen haben


----------



## strandi (5. Januar 2006)

Weil ich Euch alle so lieb hab, gibs noch n Wallpaper  





und noch n kleines Bild das Lust auf Sommer macht...





Warum is hier son Scheisswetter  Will fahren  
Krieg heute meine Kettenführung montiert...das Wölfchen is echt bald worldcup-tauglich


----------



## proclimber (5. Januar 2006)

... das wölfchen schon... wie siehts mit dir aus???


----------



## strandi (5. Januar 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> ... das wölfchen schon... wie siehts mit dir aus???


schon lange  
wenn ich weiter so zunehme brauch ich auch bald kein jacket mehr  
da nico aber meine träume zerstört hat das masse am berg besser beschleunigt, werd ich wohl versuchen abzunehmen


----------



## Didgi (5. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Is wirklich so weit!
> Kurz zu sehen hier:
> http://sports.freecaster.com/htch/l2/play.php?mid=612&aid=656&cat=00003&br=256
> Allerdings waren da einige die das probierten und n Flug im Rettungsheli gewonnen haben




Hey Strandi,

cooles Video, da bekommt man richtig Lust auf den Sommer  

Hab dich mal bei icq geaddet. Hoffe das ist ok.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Januar 2006)

nur fliegen ist schöner

















und nette chickas gabs wohl auch


----------



## strandi (5. Januar 2006)

is das etwa ein hardtail auf dem ersten bild   
tüllich gabs da geile chickas...is ja skandinavien...strandinavien  

@didgi klar, werd dich heute abend authorizen wenn ich daheim bin


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Januar 2006)

Leute, Leute,... lasst doch das mit den Frauen sein,... hat doch eh kein Sinn...

Apropos Hardtail. War heute Morgen mit meinem Hardtail radeln. Also die RS Judy ist echt eine Krankheit. Das einzige wodurch die federt ist der Flex vom Steuerrohr + Gabelschaft, und irgendwie macht mir das Angst. Ist es doch immerhin die SL Version mit U-Turn, den kein Schwein braucht...


----------



## strandi (5. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, Leute,... lasst doch das mit den Frauen sein,... hat doch eh kein Sinn...
> 
> Apropos Hardtail. War heute Morgen mit meinem Hardtail radeln. Also die RS Judy ist echt eine Krankheit. Das einzige wodurch die federt ist der Flex vom Steuerrohr + Gabelschaft, und irgendwie macht mir das Angst. Ist es doch immerhin die SL Version mit U-Turn, den kein Schwein braucht...


vielleicht solltest du den lockout lösen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (5. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht solltest du den lockout lösen


Ganz so krasser Hightech ist es nun auch wieder nicht...


----------



## THBiker (5. Januar 2006)

wie wohl die Landung ausging     ....schaut nicht so geschmeidig aus


----------



## strandi (5. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wie wohl die Landung ausging     ....schaut nicht so geschmeidig aus



jo net so wirklich...bei der vorstellung ich sei das lief es mir grad kalt den rücken runter


----------



## bikeburnz (5. Januar 2006)

autsch!


----------



## strandi (6. Januar 2006)

Ui...wusste gar net das NWD 4 in Åre gedreht wurde...


----------



## strandi (6. Januar 2006)

Da ich ja sonst nix zu tun hab, gibs nochmal n paar Pics aus Åre...ich kann´s kaum noch abwarten  
Postkartenmotiv




Da spring ich net runter...




Sieht geil aus mit dem See im Hintergrund...




Ich nehm die rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (7. Januar 2006)

@ nico wasn mit dir los? neues jahr, neues nutzerbild? ;D


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Januar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> @ nico wasn mit dir los? neues jahr, neues nutzerbild? ;D


Genau so sieht's aus...


----------



## kona-patient (9. Januar 2006)

schöner W8
gesundes neues noch ihr langweiler

ist die linke auf dem bild nich unsre heckherrin


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. Januar 2006)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> schöner W8
> gesundes neues noch ihr langweiler
> 
> ist die linke auf dem bild nich unsre heckherrin




Gaaanz sicher nicht  
Dafür müsste ich noch einige Pfunde zunehmen um dieses Doppelkinn zu erreichen


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Januar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gaaanz sicher nicht
> Dafür müsste ich noch einige Pfunde zunehmen um dieses Doppelkinn zu erreichen


Das kommt bei Frauen mit dem Alter automatisch...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt bei Frauen mit dem Alter automatisch...




Hmm, dann habe ich ja noch Zeit bis ich so alt bin


----------



## strandi (9. Januar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gaaanz sicher nicht
> Dafür müsste ich noch einige Pfunde zunehmen um dieses Doppelkinn zu erreichen


hm, sicher?  

boah dat war ein tag heute...hatte mal richtig was zu tun...konnte ja gar net meiner position als forumswart (@kitticat  ) gerecht werden


----------



## THBiker (9. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, sicher?
> 
> boah dat war ein tag heute...hatte mal richtig was zu tun...konnte ja gar net meiner position als forumswart (@kitticat  ) gerecht werden




wieso forumswart??


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, sicher?
> 
> boah dat war ein tag heute...hatte mal richtig was zu tun...konnte ja gar net meiner position als forumswart (@kitticat  ) gerecht werden


Kannst gerne mal hier vorbei kommen und die Sauerrei weg machen wenn ich explodiert bin...


----------



## strandi (9. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wieso forumswart??


frag ma kitticat...sie sagt ich sei am aktivsten und bin eh über alles informiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (9. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> frag ma kitticat...sie sagt ich sei am aktivsten und bin eh über alles informiert


Da hat se glaube ich auch nicht ganz unrecht... *duckundweg*


----------



## THBiker (9. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> frag ma kitticat...sie sagt ich sei am aktivsten und bin eh über alles informiert




wer ist kitticat    

aber ich denke dass du die längste onlinezeit hier im PW-Forum hast


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Januar 2006)

hehe..solange der strandi net rumzickt wie diverse platzwarte oder eismeister solls mir recht sein


----------



## THBiker (9. Januar 2006)

Ein Däne unser Forumswächter...das geht nicht


----------



## strandi (9. Januar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hehe..solange der strandi net rumzickt wie diverse platzwarte oder eismeister solls mir recht sein


deswegen war ich ja so schockiert...als wenn ich ein typischer platzwart wäre  
naja gut...das mit der onlinezeit kann schon stimmen


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Januar 2006)

hehe...strandi wacht mit argusaugen über den sinnlos-fred


----------



## strandi (10. Januar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hehe...strandi wacht mit argusaugen über den sinnlos-fred


ich glaub eher mit arglos-augen


----------



## Kitticat (12. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> boah dat war ein tag heute...hatte mal richtig was zu tun...konnte ja gar net meiner position als forumswart (@kitticat  ) gerecht werden




Ach, so ein kleiner Ausfall ist schon zu verkraften...aber im grossen und ganzen bist Du im Zeitplan  Was man sicher von Deiner Diät nicht behaupten kann Aber hauptsache man fühlt sich wohl!!!


----------



## strandi (12. Januar 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, so ein kleiner Ausfall ist schon zu verkraften...aber im grossen und ganzen bist Du im Zeitplan  Was man sicher von Deiner Diät nicht behaupten kann Aber hauptsache man fühlt sich wohl!!!


ich bin schockiert  jegliche sympathiepunkte verloren 
pass mal auf...wenn ich jetzt mit meinem neuen renner (siehe schlachtplatte) erstmal loslege, werd ich innerhalb kürzester zeit zum adonis der neuzeit ernannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin schockiert  jegliche sympathiepunkte verloren
> pass mal auf...wenn ich jetzt mit meinem neuen renner (siehe schlachtplatte) erstmal loslege, werd ich innerhalb kürzester zeit zum adonis der neuzeit ernannt




Jetzt muss ich aber doch mal wieder lachen  
Wie war das, Adonis der Neuzeit  
Strandi, was ist denn bei Dir passiert, ist das der gute Vorsatz fürs neue Jahr?

Leute, Achtung: Strandi wird der Adonis der Pfalz bzw. Dänemarks


----------



## strandi (12. Januar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss ich aber doch mal wieder lachen
> Wie war das, Adonis der Neuzeit
> Strandi, was ist denn bei Dir passiert, ist das der gute Vorsatz fürs neue Jahr?
> 
> Leute, Achtung: Strandi wird der Adonis der Pfalz bzw. Dänemarks


von wegen gute vorsätze, ich versuche nur zu alte form zurückzufinden


----------



## Kitticat (12. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin schockiert  jegliche sympathiepunkte verloren
> pass mal auf...wenn ich jetzt mit meinem neuen renner (siehe schlachtplatte) erstmal loslege, werd ich innerhalb kürzester zeit zum adonis der neuzeit ernannt



Echt, jegliche?? Sei doch nicht so kleinkariert!!! Aber wenn ich Dich zum Adonis motiviere hats doch seinen Zweck erfüllt Poste dann gleich mal ein Bild! Aber, wie gesagt, jeder der gerne isst hat mein totales Verständnis!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Januar 2006)

Na dann mal viel Erfolg  
Das versuche ich auch seit 2 Monaten, aber irgendwie kann ich glaube ich froh sein, wenn ich in meinem Alter die momentane Form behalte und sie nicht noch umfangreicher wird


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> von wegen gute vorsätze, ich versuche nur zu alte form zurückzufinden


Brauchste nen Trainer? Aber geheult wird dann nicht...


----------



## strandi (12. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchste nen Trainer? Aber geheult wird dann nicht...


ne lass mal...will ja net so abmagern wie du  
soll ja ein wohlgeformter körper sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (12. Januar 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Echt, jegliche?? Sei doch nicht so kleinkariert!!! Aber wenn ich Dich zum Adonis motiviere hats doch seinen Zweck erfüllt Poste dann gleich mal ein Bild! Aber, wie gesagt, jeder der gerne isst hat mein totales Verständnis!


ja und wie...du steigerst meine motivation ins unermessliche  
essen ist wirklich eine tolle beschäftigung...es hält leib und seele zusammen


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Januar 2006)

da muss ich dir doch mal beipflichten *schleim*


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> frag ma kitticat...sie sagt ich sei am aktivsten und bin eh über alles informiert



also bist du quasi die bild-zeitung des forums


----------



## strandi (13. Januar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> also bist du quasi die bild-zeitung des forums


 das wird ja immer besser


----------



## THBiker (13. Januar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> also bist du quasi die bild-zeitung des forums



wenn nicht noch schlimmer


----------



## strandi (13. Januar 2006)

ach kinners...was soll ich nur machen   
heute kam eine interne stellenausschreibung für unsere filiale in gibraltar  deutschsprachiger anlageberater gesucht...tätigkeit umfasst reisen an der costa del sol, nach D und nach portugal  aber schon wieder umziehen  weiss einer wie man in gibraltar (in gib wohl weniger  ) bzw. im spanischen umland radfahren kann?


----------



## Speedbullit (13. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ach kinners...was soll ich nur machen
> heute kam eine interne stellenausschreibung für unsere filiale in gibraltar  deutschsprachiger anlageberater gesucht...tätigkeit umfasst reisen an der costa del sol, nach D und nach portugal  aber schon wieder umziehen  weiss einer wie man in gibraltar (in gib wohl weniger  ) bzw. im spanischen umland radfahren kann?










ich denke da wird es schon ein paar schöne trails geben. ich würde sofort tauschen.


----------



## strandi (13. Januar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke da wird es schon ein paar schöne trails geben. ich würde sofort tauschen.


hm, das bild sieht ja gut aus  
allerdings scheint das etwas von GIB entfernt zu sein....GIB an sich is ja nur ein grosser felsen


----------



## THBiker (13. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ...GIB an sich is ja nur ein grosser felsen




FELSEN!! und....da kannst du bestimmt bergab fahren   ..und noch groß dazu.... .....da könnt man dich auch eher mal besuchen als in DK


----------



## strandi (13. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> FELSEN!! und....da kannst du bestimmt bergab fahren   ..und noch groß dazu.... .....da könnt man dich auch eher mal besuchen als in DK


da bin ich mir net so sicher  ist zwar 400m hoch das teil, aber:
a) vollgebaut mit strassen und militärischen anlagen
b) voll mit frechen affen
c) ausflugspunkt
einziger haken in der stellenausschreibung is das man sich für 3 jahre binden muss  war noch nie so lange bei einem arbeitgeber (ausser ausbildung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (13. Januar 2006)

HEY hat´s jemand gemerkt...Strandi hat dein 4000. Eintrag (Antworten!!!) in den Fred gemacht...Strandi...ich fürchte da mußt du ne kleine Party schmeißen...aber hier i.d. Pfalz...ist ja schließlich das Pfalz-Forum....und du als Hüter und Wächter bist sowieso verpflichtet deinen Einstand hier zu geben   

Was meinen die Anderen


----------



## proclimber (13. Januar 2006)

da stimme ich dir zu!!!! 
ich muss schon sagen, der fred hier lebt echt sehr gut! Dafür, dass er zwischenzeitlich mal todtsterbenskrank war und strandi und ich ihn med. versorgt haben.....


----------



## strandi (13. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> HEY hat´s jemand gemerkt...Strandi hat dein 4000. Eintrag (Antworten!!!) in den Fred gemacht...Strandi...ich fürchte da mußt du ne kleine Party schmeißen...aber hier i.d. Pfalz...ist ja schließlich das Pfalz-Forum....und du als Hüter und Wächter bist sowieso verpflichtet deinen Einstand hier zu geben
> 
> Was meinen die Anderen


bist du besoffen? (ich bin´s  )  du hast den 4000. eintrag  
bin grad noch in der bank...aufwärmen für nachher


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ach kinners...was soll ich nur machen
> heute kam eine interne stellenausschreibung für unsere filiale in gibraltar  deutschsprachiger anlageberater gesucht...tätigkeit umfasst reisen an der costa del sol, nach D und nach portugal  aber schon wieder umziehen  weiss einer wie man in gibraltar (in gib wohl weniger  ) bzw. im spanischen umland radfahren kann?


Oha! Du könntest aber rumkommen wenn du wollstest!  Kauf dir nen Rennrad und dann nichts wie ab nach Spanien!


----------



## THBiker (13. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> bist du besoffen? (ich bin´s  )  du hast den 4000. eintrag
> bin grad noch in der bank...aufwärmen für nachher



nene...die 4000. Antwort ist von dir...guck mal genau...ich hab ja nur den 4000. Post gemacht...aber der Start Post zählt ja i.d. Anzeige nicht mit    ...also...dein Part Strandi ;-)


----------



## THBiker (13. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> bist du besoffen? (ich bin´s  )




frag ich das morgen um die Zeit nochmal...dann kann ich das eindeutig mit JA beantworten...schade dass du net da bist


----------



## strandi (13. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nene...die 4000. Antwort ist von dir...guck mal genau...ich hab ja nur den 4000. Post gemacht...aber der Start Post zählt ja i.d. Anzeige nicht mit    ...also...dein Part Strandi ;-)


LALALA...mehr hör ích net wenn du was sagst  
du hast den 4000. post und damit gehört die party dir   
wenn ich ne party mache dann hier


----------



## THBiker (13. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> LALALA...mehr hör ích net wenn du was sagst
> du hast den 4000. post und damit gehört die party dir
> wenn ich ne party mache dann hier



ich mach morgen eine   ...nene...die 4000. Antwort gehört dir!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitticat (13. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ja und wie...du steigerst meine motivation ins unermessliche
> essen ist wirklich eine tolle beschäftigung...es hält leib und seele zusammen



Na siehsde, ist doch mein job sportler zu motivieren  Und wie gut, dass unser leib fest verbunden ist mit unsere seele 
Ach ja, nach GIB komm ich fast lieber als nach DK...Sonne ist auch gut für die seele und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (13. Januar 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Na siehsde, ist doch mein job sportler zu motivieren  Und wie gut, dass unser leib fest verbunden ist mit unsere seele
> Ach ja, nach GIB komm ich fast lieber als nach DK...Sonne ist auch gut für die seele und so


na dann hab ich ja noch einen anreiz mehr mich zu bewerben


----------



## Kitticat (13. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na dann hab ich ja noch einen anreiz mehr mich zu bewerben



Jo!!!! Bin ja froh, dass  Du mir wieder gut bist


----------



## strandi (13. Januar 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Jo!!!! Bin ja froh, dass  Du mir wieder gut bist


aber nur heute...und nur weil ich voll bin


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Januar 2006)

sommer, sonne, meer...ich würd auf die trails pfeiffen 
kannst dich ja dann als surferdude in gib tätigen...oder wenigstens so lockere sprü...*räusper* öhm...hab ich was gesagt?


----------



## strandi (13. Januar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> sommer, sonne, meer...ich würd auf die trails pfeiffen
> kannst dich ja dann als surferdude in gib tätigen...oder wenigstens so lockere sprü...*räusper* öhm...hab ich was gesagt?


 is nich so meine art mit den sprüchen  
sommer, sonne, meer und mehr werd ich in 5 monaten hier auch wieder haben


----------



## Kitticat (13. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> aber nur heute...und nur weil ich voll bin



Okay, da gibts noch mehr Leute die mich am liebsten besoffen ertragen 
Ich hol jetzt meine Freundin ab und mach das gleiche!!
Schön mit Äbbelwoi, wie sich das für Hessische Mädels gehört 
By by und schönes Woende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (13. Januar 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, da gibts noch mehr Leute die mich am liebsten besoffen ertragen
> Ich hol jetzt meine Freundin ab und mach das gleiche!!
> Schön mit Äbbelwoi, wie sich das für Hessische Mädels gehört
> By by und schönes Woende


und ich trinke grad grøn tuborg...typisch dänisch halt  
hat was im büro zu sitzen mit kollegen und richtig zu ballern   
onlineradio läuft und pläne für den abend werden geschmiedet


----------



## strandi (14. Januar 2006)

puh...so langsam werd ich wieder nüchtern  
war ein völlig willenloser abend in kbh mit anständiger kneipentour...hab einen caipi getrunken der einfach nicht zu ertragen war :kotz: dachte ja schon meine wären stark, aber der schmeckte nach benzin  
morgen gehts ab nach Fyn (nachbarinsel) zum DH fahren...bin mal gespannt auf die strecke.

büschen was zu lachen: die beste deutsche mountainbikerin  
http://www.flurl.com/uploaded/best_mountainbikerin_36833.html

und noch was wichtiges:
*happy birthday THBiker*


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Januar 2006)

wow...die is wirklich die beste fahrerin, die ich je gesehen habe...
also der face-to-ground von der war vom feinsten...


----------



## han (14. Januar 2006)

auf der gleichen Seite..aber eher nichts zu Lachen hatte dieser Biker

http://www.flurl.com/uploaded/Oeps_30314.html


----------



## strandi (14. Januar 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> auf der gleichen Seite..aber eher nichts zu Lachen hatte dieser Biker
> 
> http://www.flurl.com/uploaded/Oeps_30314.html


jau den kannte ich schon...sieht echt übel aus


----------



## bikeburnz (14. Januar 2006)

die beste bíkerin is geil.muahahaha


----------



## bikeburnz (14. Januar 2006)

wenn wir schon dabei sind..
deshalb nen fullfacehelm tragen..
http://www.totallyshocking.com/media/10152005_bike_crash.php


----------



## mtb_nico (15. Januar 2006)

@Strandi: Ein User aus dem Board hat mir das Bild von der NWD6 Premiere in München eingescannt! 

Wer findet die zwei Pfälzer? 





nico

P.S.: Auch von mir alles gute zum Burtzeltach THBiker!


----------



## bikeburnz (15. Januar 2006)

der eine is der mit dem rücken zum film steht und der andere macht das foto....
typisch pälzer  Muhahaha


----------



## han (15. Januar 2006)

*alles gute auch von mir *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (15. Januar 2006)

na von mir doch auch...Happy Birthday TH!


----------



## face-to-ground (15. Januar 2006)

alles gute auch von mir zum x-ten


----------



## strandi (15. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi: Ein User aus dem Board hat mir das Bild von der NWD6 Premiere in München eingescannt!
> 
> Wer findet die zwei Pfälzer?
> 
> ...


die beiden kahlköpfe in grünen t-shirts


----------



## mtb_nico (15. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> die beiden kahlköpfe in grünen t-shirts


Oha! Herzlichen Glühstrumpf!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (15. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi: Ein User aus dem Board hat mir das Bild von der NWD6 Premiere in München eingescannt!
> 
> Wer findet die zwei Pfälzer?
> 
> ...



Einer der Pfälzer hat ein grünes T-shirt an und streckt die Nase in die Luft!


----------



## strandi (15. Januar 2006)

woran merkt man das der strandinator zu alt wird zum droppen mit dem hardtail? bin heute über nen kicker gebraust vom ausmass von der wolfsschanze...landung war ähnlich wie bei der wolfsschanze...also leicht abfallender waldboden. dachte es zerreisst mir den fuss!!!  diese sch...verletzung vom letzten mai is immer noch net so richtig weg   brauch wohl doch bald mal ein fully  

naja, aber dafür ein paar nette andere sachen gemacht...bilder sind net von heute...sollen nur die strecke demonstrieren:






sehr geiler drop, aber mit dem hardtail auch sehr grenzwertig gewesen  










dieser anlieger is einfach nur geil...man kommt da echt mit lichtgeschwindigkeit an...





das ist der northshore der zu dem drop führt...nicht gefährlich und mit mittlerweile mit geländer, aber einfach saugeil zwischen den baumwipfeln rumzucruisen


----------



## strandi (15. Januar 2006)

damit ihr mal einen überblick bekommt  
home of the strandinator


----------



## proclimber (16. Januar 2006)

nette karte... fette holzkonstruktion!
wie viele km liegen denn zwischen den einzelnen punkten?? hab keinen plan von DK....


----------



## strandi (16. Januar 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> nette karte... fette holzkonstruktion!
> wie viele km liegen denn zwischen den einzelnen punkten?? hab keinen plan von DK....


hm, also von kopenhagen zu der DH strecke hab ich mitm zug 1,5 stunden gebraucht...und von der deutsch-dänischen grenze bis zur schnittendisco sinds ca. 300km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (16. Januar 2006)

@TH_Biker
Happy Birthday nachträglich auch von mir ;0)


----------



## THBiker (16. Januar 2006)

Hey Danke an alle...bin auch wider nüchtern und hab das Chaos beseitigt....so schlimm wie letztes Jahr war´s aber nicht...naja hat trotzdem gereicht   

Dann hoffen wir mal auf einbesseres Jahr


----------



## han (16. Januar 2006)

du meinst, ein Jahr so ohne Verletzungen?


----------



## Pfalzyeti (16. Januar 2006)

Hey TH, auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zu Geburtstag! 
Sorry, dass ich mich net früher gemeldet hab! Aber ich bin voll im Stress! In zwei Wochen beginnen bei mir die Klausuren.

Wenn die mal rum sind könnten wir ja endlich mal ne Runde zusammen fahren! Naja ich denke bis dahin bin ich Dir konditionell gnadenlos unterlegen!

Also machs gut, bis dann!


----------



## THBiker (16. Januar 2006)

@han
es können auch gerne mehrere JAhre sein   

@yeti
haha...ich komm gar net zum biken...mir ist´s zu glatt und zu riskant mit dem Ellbogen  ...also keine Angst, ich bin froh wenn ich den Ecki hoch komm


----------



## Speedbullit (16. Januar 2006)

Auch von mir happy b-day


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (16. Januar 2006)

Strandi ...das sieht ja sau geil aus da oben


----------



## strandi (16. Januar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi ...das sieht ja sau geil aus da oben


die strecke is auch geil...aber kein ersatz für den PW  
ausserdem kostet die zugfahrt auch 70 eur...geht also mal net so kurz nach feierabend


----------



## bikeburnz (16. Januar 2006)

ja das si schade..wär ja auch frech wenn das gerade hinter deinem haus wär  und du jeden Tag dort fahren könnst


----------



## strandi (16. Januar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> ja das si schade..wär ja auch frech wenn das gerade hinter deinem haus wär  und du jeden Tag dort fahren könnst


das wär nicht frech sondern angemessen


----------



## strandi (17. Januar 2006)

So, der Strandinator hat seinen Flug für Fasching gebucht.
Werde schon am schmutzigen Donnerstag auf Piste gehen  
Wer Bock hat Strandinator aka Elvis live zu erleben soll sich mal melden


----------



## Kitticat (17. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> So, der Strandinator hat seinen Flug für Fasching gebucht.
> Werde schon am schmutzigen Donnerstag auf Piste gehen
> Wer Bock hat Strandinator aka Elvis live zu erleben soll sich mal melden



Na, dann würde ich mit der Adonisnummer noch warten...obwohl...auch Elvis war mal jung und....   Neee ehrlich Rock`n Roll ist SUPER und Du bestimmt genau der richtige (hast du auch so einen tollen Gürtel?)


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Januar 2006)

hehe...strandi hat vielleicht nich so tolle gürtel, kann aber so viele burger essen, wie elvis zu seinen besten zeiten


----------



## strandi (17. Januar 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann würde ich mit der Adonisnummer noch warten...obwohl...auch Elvis war mal jung und....   Neee ehrlich Rock`n Roll ist SUPER und Du bestimmt genau der richtige (hast du auch so einen tollen Gürtel?)


neee, son gürtel hab ich net...bin ja keine billige kopie von elvis sondern eine verbesserte variante  

@gesichtsbremse  stimmt genau


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Januar 2006)

ich weiß halt, was sich gehört *g* @ strandi


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> So, der Strandinator hat seinen Flug für Fasching gebucht.
> Werde schon am schmutzigen Donnerstag auf Piste gehen
> Wer Bock hat Strandinator aka Elvis live zu erleben soll sich mal melden


Oha! Von wann bis wann bist du denn hier? (Datum)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (18. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Oha! Von wann bis wann bist du denn hier? (Datum)


23.2. - 27.2.


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> 23.2. - 27.2.


Schade, dann bin ich wohl raus. Schreibe am 27.2. Elektrotechnik, und danach gehts im Einwochentakt weiter,...


----------



## strandi (18. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dann bin ich wohl raus. Schreibe am 27.2. Elektrotechnik, und danach gehts im Einwochentakt weiter,...


hm, mist...am 26.2. ist strassenfasching in schifferstadt...da gehts immer ab


----------



## face-to-ground (18. Januar 2006)

ach du liebe zeit...schifferstadt *g* aber pass bloss auf, daß die dich auch wieder zurücklassen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (18. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm, mist...am 26.2. ist strassenfasching in schifferstadt...da gehts immer ab



Ahhh dann sehe ich den Elvis, ähhh den Standi!!!


----------



## strandi (18. Januar 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhh dann sehe ich den Elvis, ähhh den Standi!!!


hehe, beim strassenfasching bin ich aber moorhuhn...elvis nur indoor


----------



## Pfalzyeti (18. Januar 2006)

Auch egal! Auf jeden Fall saufen wir dann zusammen


----------



## strandi (18. Januar 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Auch egal! Auf jeden Fall saufen wir dann zusammen


sauber  das wird ein spasssssss


----------



## Pfalzyeti (18. Januar 2006)

Deine Handynr müsste ich ja noch irgendwo haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrossChris (19. Januar 2006)

hi leute!
nach 5 wochen urlaub bin ich auch mal wieder da. hoffe ihr seid alle gut ins neue jahr gerutscht und das christkind war brav zu euch allen.

dann mal frohes schaffen und nen schönen tag

Chris


----------



## strandi (19. Januar 2006)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute!
> nach 5 wochen urlaub bin ich auch mal wieder da. hoffe ihr seid alle gut ins neue jahr gerutscht und das christkind war brav zu euch allen.
> 
> dann mal frohes schaffen und nen schönen tag
> ...


wird ja auch mal zeit das du wenigstens ein bischen was machst...arbeit kann man das ja eh net nennen bei dir  
also, dann gib mal gas hier im thread


----------



## KrossChris (20. Januar 2006)

moin strandi!
deswegen hab ich mein praxissemester doch in südafrika gemacht, da mir klar war dass ich mir hier kein bein ausreißen muss. wenn dagegen von meinen mitstudierenden aus deutschland von ner 60h woche hörst kann ich nur sagen: selbst schuld wenn du nicht weggehst. naja, so viel tut sich hier ja nicht mehr.
frohes schaffen


----------



## strandi (20. Januar 2006)

so...der strandinator verabschiedet sich ins WE...mein flieger in die pfalz geht bald los...  
werde in dieser zeit mein amt als forumswart vertrauensvoll an kittikat übertragen  bis montag


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Januar 2006)

Ui, Strandi hat ein neues Opfer  
Dann mal schönes WE und viel Spaß in der Pfalz


----------



## Kitticat (20. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> so...der strandinator verabschiedet sich ins WE...mein flieger in die pfalz geht bald los...
> werde in dieser zeit mein amt als forumswart vertrauensvoll an kittikat übertragen  bis montag




Ich bin HESSE!!! Das geht net !!! Da musst Du Dir wohl einen anderen Suchen!!! Freiwillige??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Januar 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin HESSE!!! Das geht net !!! Da musst Du Dir wohl einen anderen Suchen!!! Freiwillige??



Huhu Kitticat,
das Bundesland spielt hier keine Rolle, eigentlich sollte man nur Invalide sein, flirten können oder ein Alkoholproblem haben um ins Bewerbungsraster für den Forumswart zu passen.  
Aber ich empfehle Dir trotzdem dieses Amt zu verweigern  

Grüße


----------



## Kitticat (20. Januar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu Kitticat,
> das Bundesland spielt hier keine Rolle, eigentlich sollte man nur Invalide sein, flirten können oder ein Alkoholproblem haben um ins Bewerbungsraster für den Forumswart zu passen.
> Aber ich empfehle Dir trotzdem dieses Amt zu verweigern
> 
> Grüße



Zu dem Bewertungsraster möchte ich hier keine Stellung nehmen... 
Aber ich werde Deiner Empfehlung auf jeden Fall entsprechen!!!!!
Würde mich damit auch total überfordert fühlen...und wer will das schon am Wochenende?? Das Forum wirds schon schaffen bis Montag und dann ist ja alles wieder gut 

Grüsse Uli


----------



## strandi (20. Januar 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh    
ich werd alle verklagen     
mein flug wurde gecancelt wegen eisregen  
ich sass seit heute 13 uhr am flughafen...krieg mein gepäck net wieder, weil is eingecheckt...wurde auf morgen früh umgebucht....eventuell kommt auch mein gepäck mit  alles amateure


----------



## THBiker (20. Januar 2006)

da hilft nur


----------



## strandi (20. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> da hilft nur


dann verpass ich aber meinen flug um 7.15


----------



## THBiker (20. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> dann verpass ich aber meinen flug um 7.15



dann mach´s doch auf´m Flughafen und lass dich von irgendjemand wecken bzw ins Flugzeug tragen ;-)


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh
> ich werd alle verklagen
> mein flug wurde gecancelt wegen eisregen
> ich sass seit heute 13 uhr am flughafen...krieg mein gepäck net wieder, weil is eingecheckt...wurde auf morgen früh umgebucht....eventuell kommt auch mein gepäck mit  alles amateure


Die Sovjets hatten für sowas alte Strahltriebwerke auf Uraltrucks montiert und mit einer Art Staubsaugeraufsatz die Landebahnen enteist... 

Mussts halt auch mal so sehen,... besser als mit der Maschine beim Start zu zerschellen. Wäre doch schade wenn du uns verlohren gingest... 

nico


----------



## proclimber (20. Januar 2006)

das hört sich ja schlimm an! du armer! 
naja ne nacht im flughafen is auch mal was anderes... such dir ne nette flugbekleiterin mit der du dich die nacht über unterhalten kannst...nur unterhalten net untreu werden


----------



## strandi (20. Januar 2006)

selbst die sovjets haben das hingekriegt...solche amateure hier  
an hübschen frauen hat es net gemangelt auf dem flughafen...allerdings war die allgemeine stimmung nicht so gut...bei ca. 90 gestrichenen flügen waren da so ein paar leute zusammen gekommen  dazu kamen noch die, die gelandet waren und ihr gepäck net bekamen  bin froh daheim zu sein...auch ohne koffer   so wie das wetter grad aussieht werde ich auch morgen net fliegen können....schneesturm ohne ende...ragnarök steht vor der tür


----------



## proclimber (20. Januar 2006)

ragnarök
wer???
kann man den reinlassen? hat der was zu essen un trinken dabei???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (20. Januar 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> ragnarök
> wer???
> kann man den reinlassen? hat der was zu essen un trinken dabei???


amateur   
http://www.sungaya.de/schwarz/germanen/ragnarok.htm
der untergang der existierenden welt...kündigt sich durch den "fimbulwinter" (dauert 3 jahre) an...und ich glaub dieser bricht gerade über DK herein


----------



## proclimber (20. Januar 2006)

ok... den lässt du dann besser net rein.. wäre schade um dich und dein wölfchen..


----------



## strandi (21. Januar 2006)

so, hat aufgehört zu schneien...nächster anlauf  
hab auch suuuuper geschlafen heute nacht...hab eben in den spiegel geschaut...adams family lässt grüssen  
drückt mir die


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Januar 2006)

macht se das nich immer? *g*


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Januar 2006)

Habe gestern meinen zukünftigen "Triathlonrahmen" abgeholt...
Jetzt muss er nur noch gepulvert werden...


----------



## strandi (23. Januar 2006)

so, der strandinator is wieder back...am samstag is dann mein flieger tatsächlich nach diversen pannen gegen 13.15 abgehoben  
war ein kurzer trip in die pfalz...samstag abend war ich dann noch (nach steuerberater und kundentermin) auf nem geburtstag...hatte ich aber net so viel von aufgrund massiver müdigkeit  aber im februar dafür umso doller


----------



## Bumble (23. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gestern meinen zukünftigen "Triathlonrahmen" abgeholt...
> Jetzt muss er nur noch gepulvert werden...




*Und was iss das im Hintergrund feines ???*


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Januar 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Und was iss das im Hintergrund feines ???*


Das links ist eine Stehlampe aus gebürstetem Aluminium und rechts das ist mein, in die Wand eingelassener, Kleiderschrank...


----------



## face-to-ground (23. Januar 2006)

tolle fliesen hast da übrigens..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (23. Januar 2006)

und das Radl schaut aus als wär´s Kretzes altes Pure Power


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Januar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> tolle fliesen hast da übrigens..


Danke, danke... war ein Sonderangebot... 



			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> und das Radl schaut aus als wär´s Kretzes altes Pure Power


Richtig... er meint ich brauche unbedingt was zum Trailsspringen und wenn ich dann süchtig bin würde ich mir schon nen Hausmeister bestellen...


----------



## Bumble (23. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> und das Radl schaut aus als wär´s Kretzes altes Pure Power




*genau das hatte ich gemeint, obwohl Schrank und Fliesen auch nicht von schlechten Eltern sind   *


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Januar 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *genau das hatte ich gemeint, obwohl Schrank und Fliesen auch nicht von schlechten Eltern sind   *


Aber hallo! Das will ich aber meinen, dass der Schrank top ist!


----------



## guru39 (23. Januar 2006)

Hi
und die Steckdose erst!!
Gruß


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Januar 2006)

lol...nu verkneif ich mir die steckdose..aber es findet sich immer einer der so denkt wie ich 
(..auch wenn ich der meinung bin, daß das nach billig-baumarkt-design aussieht..aber nico hat dafür tolle räder  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ...auch wenn ich der meinung bin, daß das nach billig-baumarkt-design aussieht..aber nico hat dafür tolle räder  )


Kän Plan,dafür is des Bild dann doch zu unscharf
awer mit den rädern geb isch da recht!!!
Gruß


----------



## strandi (25. Januar 2006)

mensch kinners...hier is ja schon wieder nix los  wo steckt ihr denn alle?
ich werd heute abend hier net mitmischen können...fahre gleich nach hamburg


----------



## proclimber (25. Januar 2006)

hamburg...??? 
Achsoo!!! Die Burger abholen für dein Elviskostüm


----------



## Speedbullit (26. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> mensch kinners...hier is ja schon wieder nix los  wo steckt ihr denn alle?
> ich werd heute abend hier net mitmischen können...fahre gleich nach hamburg



ab und an muss man halt auch mal was schaffen


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Januar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ab und an muss man halt auch mal was schaffen


Genau,... strandi hat wohl bei seinem Umzug nicht nur seine Freunde zurück gelassen sondern auch die Arbeit...


----------



## strandi (26. Januar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ab und an muss man halt auch mal was schaffen


dann hat man den falschen job


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> dann hat man den falschen job


Hehe,... oder vielleicht mit 50 sein Häusle in Spanien...


----------



## strandi (26. Januar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe,... oder vielleicht mit 50 sein Häusle in Spanien...


könig ist, wer das ohne viel arbeit schafft  hab ja noch 27 jahre zeit bis dahin   
so, nächster kunde kommt gleich...bis denne


----------



## guru39 (26. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab ja noch 27 jahre zeit


kinnas seid ihr jung 
*dug un weg*
Gruß Guru.


----------



## strandi (27. Januar 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> kinnas seid ihr jung
> *dug un weg*
> Gruß Guru.


jung, gutaussehend, charmant, erfolgreich, sexy, gebildet...ach ich könnte ewig so weitermachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (27. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jung, gutaussehend, charmant, erfolgreich, sexy, gebildet...ach ich könnte ewig so weitermachen




Und morgens um die Uhrzeit anscheinend schon oder noch besoffen


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Januar 2006)

...klingt eher nach Koks - die Banker halt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (27. Januar 2006)

Was ist los Strandi, bist Du gerade s'Näschen pudern oder warum gibts kein Feedback?


----------



## strandi (27. Januar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist los Strandi, bist Du gerade s'Näschen pudern oder warum gibts kein Feedback?


hatte grad kundenbesuch...muss die tage grad richtig was schaffen  
bin ja momentan in HH und hab im stundentakt termine...
aber: weder besoffen noch zugekokst...einfach gut gelaunt


----------



## KrossChris (27. Januar 2006)

na, ein bissl doping braucht doch jeder, solltest aber das poster von brad pitt mal abhängen strandi. scheinst überarbeitet zu sein und hältst es für nen spiegel oder wie kommst du auf so dinge wie "gutaussehend"? 
gönn dir mal ne pause


----------



## strandi (27. Januar 2006)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> na, ein bissl doping braucht doch jeder, solltest aber das poster von brad pitt mal abhängen strandi. scheinst überarbeitet zu sein und hältst es für nen spiegel oder wie kommst du auf so dinge wie "gutaussehend"?
> gönn dir mal ne pause


brad pitt is gegen mich ne luftpumpe


----------



## Hecklerin23 (27. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hatte grad kundenbesuch...muss die tage grad richtig was schaffen
> bin ja momentan in HH und hab im stundentakt termine...
> aber: weder besoffen noch zugekokst...einfach gut gelaunt



Hey, da hast Du ja tatsächlich mal was zu tun


----------



## strandi (27. Januar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, da hast Du ja tatsächlich mal was zu tun


völlig ungewohnt  naja, heute abend gehts ja wieder nach dk...dann hat der stress ein ende  heute haben aber 2 kunden abgesagt...das heisst: zeit zum shoppen


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> brad pitt is gegen mich ne luftpumpe


Da ist was drann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (28. Januar 2006)

hab mal wieder n chilliges video aufgetrieben  
http://media.putfile.com/promo-reel-net-version-party-on
macht lust auf sommer und schön vertont...


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2006)

scheenes vid  
Gruß Guru.


----------



## strandi (30. Januar 2006)

fake oder einfach heller wahnsinn  
http://www.nike.com/nke6/v2/assets/video/nke6_hogtied.mov


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Januar 2006)

Hey Strandi,

also wenn das mal kein Fake ist...nen Tailwhip ohne Hand am Lenker ist physikalisch unmöglich.
Außerdem geht auch kein Barspin, ohne den Lenker manuell anzuschubsen. Falls es doch geht, dann viel Spaß bei der Landung...

Und dir noch viel Spaß beim Nachmachen


----------



## strandi (30. Januar 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Strandi,
> 
> also wenn das mal kein Fake ist...nen Tailwhip ohne Hand am Lenker ist physikalisch unmöglich.
> Außerdem geht auch kein Barspin, ohne den Lenker manuell anzuschubsen. Falls es doch geht, dann viel Spaß bei der Landung...
> ...


bei bmx´ern sollte man vorsichtig sein mit der aussage "physikalisch unmöglich"  schonmal einen backflip-handplant gesehen?  
http://www.localexposuretour.com/video/4.mov  
wobei ich auch glaube das dass hogtied video n fake is


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Januar 2006)

...net schlecht, der Handplant-Backflip; nen 360 Nothing hab ich mal gesehen, aber das war bei "Matt Hoffman's Pro BMX 2" auf meiner PS2...
Den Barspin und den Tailwhip halte ich ohne Hände trotzdem für unmöglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (30. Januar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> fake oder einfach heller wahnsinn
> http://www.nike.com/nke6/v2/assets/video/nke6_hogtied.mov


Irgendwo im DDD-Mediaforum ist dazu nen Thread. Der Crossie hat da mal einzelne Bilder aus der Bewegung untersucht und wohl nen Fehler im Bewegungsablauf gefunden.
Schaut da einfach mal bei interesse rein.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## guru39 (30. Januar 2006)

Hi leutz
Ok,der macht än barspin,oda so, das geht net ohne Hände.
Hab dés im G`schäft gesehn,un da is der Bildschirm zu dunkel!!!
isch werd sache oindeutisch än Fake,awer boi än Nike vid
geht halt alles
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Didgi (31. Januar 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leutz
> Ok,der macht än barspin,oda so, das geht net ohne Hände.
> Hab dés im G`schäft gesehn,un da is der Bildschirm zu dunkel!!!
> isch werd sache oindeutisch än Fake,awer boi än Nike vid
> ...



Auch wenns ein fake ist, ich finds total geil gemacht! Ist ja auch ne werbung und kein bike video.

Daniel


----------



## Hecklerin23 (31. Januar 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leutz
> Ok,der macht än barspin,oda so, das geht net ohne Hände.
> Hab dés im G`schäft gesehn,un da is der Bildschirm zu dunkel!!!
> isch werd sache oindeutisch än Fake,awer boi än Nike vid
> ...




Sag' mal, sprichst Du auch Deutsch?

Nix für ungut, aber Mundart kann in schriftlicher Form doch sehr anstrengend sein


----------



## guru39 (31. Januar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag' mal, sprichst Du auch Deutsch?
> 
> Nix für ungut, aber Mundart kann in schriftlicher Form doch sehr anstrengend sein




Hi
spreche jo!!!schroiwe net 
war für mich am Anfang auch sehr anstrengend,aber mit der Zeit geht`s dann schon.  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (31. Januar 2006)

war für mich am Anfang auch sehr anstrengend,aber mit der Zeit geht`s dann schon.  

Gruß Guru.[/QUOTE]


Hey, geht doch  

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## guru39 (31. Januar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, geht doch
> 
> Sonnige Grüße



des war awer a rischdisch oschtrengend 
Sunnische grüße zurück.


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Januar 2006)

Des heeßt "sunnische Grieß" !!!
Wenn schunn dumm babble, donn rischdisch!


----------



## Flugrost (31. Januar 2006)

Der kummt doch vunn de annere Soit vum Rhoi der guru do, vaschtehsch?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (31. Januar 2006)

Ich habe das Gefühl hier handelt es sich bei allen um Freestyle-Badisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. Januar 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Des heeßt "sunnische Grieß" !!!
> Wenn schunn dumm babble, donn rischdisch!


Dange,widda was g`lernd 
sunnische Grieß


----------



## face-to-ground (31. Januar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Gefühl hier handelt es sich bei allen um Freestyle-Badisch



uffbasse....!!


----------



## guru39 (31. Januar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Gefühl hier handelt es sich bei allen um Freestyle-Badisch



Isch glab das des än "Viraler Infekt" is 
viele Grieße Guru.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (31. Januar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> uffbasse....!!



Wovor, das der Virus auf mich übergreift? Dagegen bin ich gefeit


----------



## de´ AK77 (31. Januar 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Isch glab das des än "Viraler Infekt" is
> viele Grieße Guru.



  isch glaabs jo nett endlisch mol en Fred wo deitsch gebabbelt werd  
Also dieser Virale Infekt is´ quasi en Kurpfäzer Platt 
und wenn ma denn ehmol hot isses gonz schee schwer sisch annerscht auszudricke!!

ALLA, scheene Griess*-*

de´ AK77


----------



## guru39 (1. Februar 2006)

de´ AK77 schrieb:
			
		

> isch glaabs jo nett endlisch mol en Fred wo deitsch gebabbelt werd
> Also dieser Virale Infekt is´ quasi en Kurpfäzer Platt
> und wenn ma denn ehmol hot isses gonz schee schwer sisch annerscht auszudricke!!
> 
> ...


@de Großmoischta in platt
    
schtimmt 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. Februar 2006)

Alter Schwede, ich bevorzuge dann doch das gute alte Hochdeutsch.

Hier werden ja alle möglichen lokalen Dialekte bunt durcheinander gemischt, das sich einem die Haare sträuben.

Kennt jemand eine Wurstsorte mit "U"?

P.S. Heute ist es SAUKALT


----------



## strandi (1. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand eine Wurstsorte mit "U"?


rullepølse (dänische spezialität)


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> rullepølse (dänische spezialität)




Korrektur: Die mit "U" anfängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (1. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Korrektur: Die mit "U" anfängt


uffschnitt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> uffschnitt




Yes, Sir  
Jetzt bist Du offiziel im Dummbabbler-Team aufgenommen


----------



## strandi (1. Februar 2006)

ich bitte um mehr solidarität zu dänemark - zeichnet mehr mohammedkarikaturen   
die sind doch echt bescheuert    
regen sich wegen sowas auf:





und machen dann sowas:




ich weiss ja net wie viel ihr in D davon mitkriegt, aber die ganzen islamischen staaten wollen dänische produkte boykottieren und wollen das der chefredakteur der zeitung ins gefängnis kommt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich bitte um mehr solidarität zu dänemark - zeichnet mehr mohammedkarikaturen
> die sind doch echt bescheuert
> regen sich wegen sowas auf:
> 
> ...




 davon kriege ich gar nichts mit


----------



## strandi (1. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> davon kriege ich gar nichts mit


   
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,398418,00.html
ich finds schade das die dänische regierung nachgegeben hat  
naja, die dänen lachen sich immer kaputt wenn neue meldungen kommen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (1. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,398418,00.html
> ich finds schade das die dänische regierung nachgegeben hat
> naja, die dänen lachen sich immer kaputt wenn neue meldungen kommen




Ich kann über sowas nur den Kopf schütteln und mich noch nicht mal wundern. 
Wenn ich mir überlege was sich manche Völker hier und anscheinend auch in Dänemark herausnehmen und auf ihre politische oder auch religiöse Gesinnung pochen, aber keinerlei Humor beweisen oder sich auch nur im Ansatz mal etwas zusammenreißen und sich der europäischen Kultur anpassen, dann wundert es mich nicht wenn es früher oder später wieder eskaliert. Ich persönlich finde das Deutschland schon sehr tolerant ist im Vergleich zu anderen Völkern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich bitte um mehr solidarität zu dänemark - zeichnet mehr mohammedkarikaturen
> die sind doch echt bescheuert
> regen sich wegen sowas auf:
> 
> ...




Da bevorzuge ich doch lieber unsern Virus,was da in der der Welt abgeht ist doch echt verrückt 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## strandi (1. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann über sowas nur den Kopf schütteln und mich noch nicht mal wundern.
> Wenn ich mir überlege was sich manche Völker hier und anscheinend auch in Dänemark herausnehmen und auf ihre politische oder auch religiöse Gesinnung pochen, aber keinerlei Humor beweisen oder sich auch nur im Ansatz mal etwas zusammenreißen und sich der europäischen Kultur anpassen, dann wundert es mich nicht wenn es früher oder später wieder eskaliert. Ich persönlich finde das Deutschland schon sehr tolerant ist im Vergleich zu anderen Völkern.


jo, und ich verstehe erst recht nicht warum die dänen sich nun nach 4 monaten doch entschuldigen.(ok, die deutschen hätten sich schon nach 2 wochen entschuldigt  )...immerhin werden ja auch die dänischen gefühle verletzt wenn auf ihrer flagge rumgetrampelt wird...
angeblich standen ja 11000 arbeitsplätze durch den boykott auf dem spiel...ok, dann verlieren eben 11000 die arbeit...dann kann man ja gleichzeitig 11000 moslems aus DK ausweisen


----------



## strandi (1. Februar 2006)

Kopenhagen - Die islamische Glaubensgemeinschaft in Dänemark hatte die Erklärung der Zeitung gestern zunächst begrüßt. Nach einem von Treffen von 27 islamischen Gruppen hieß es jedoch, die Formulierung sei nicht eindeutig. " Es ist keine klare Stellungnahme, in der die Zeitung sich für ihre Beleidigungen entschuldigt und zu ihnen steht" , sagte Sprecher Ahmed Akkari.


Die Zeitung hatte sich am Montagabend auf ihrer Web-Site für die Karikaturen entschuldigt. Der Chefredakteur von " Jyllands-Posten" , Carsten Juste, erklärte, die Zeichnungen hätten nicht gegen dänische Gesetze verstoßen, aber unzweifelhaft viele Muslime beleidigt. Bei ihnen wolle man sich entschuldigen.

Die Büros der " Jyllands-Posten" in Kopenhagen und im Westen Dänemarks wurden gestern Abend geräumt, nachdem ein Anrufer vor Bomben gewarnt hatte. Die Polizei durchsuchte die Gebäude, fand aber keine Sprengsätze. Im Internet riefen irakische Aufständische ihre Anhänger zu Anschlägen in Dänemark und Norwegen auf.

sind die noch zu retten    
als wenn diese entschuldigung nicht genug wäre (ich finde sogar zu viel) 
wenn die nun auch noch anfangen bomben in dk zu legen wegen einer zeichnung, läuft das fass hier bald über....mittlerweile wird in dk per sms zum boykott von dönerläden und arabischen gemüsehändlern aufgerufen


----------



## KrossChris (1. Februar 2006)

ich sag ja, chirac schmeiss die atombombe hin, dann is ruhe mit diesen spinnern. scheinbar können die alle nicht richtig lesen, weil im koran bestimmt nicht steht du sollst töten und dich und andere unschuldige mit sprengstoffgürteln in die luft jagen. die haben doch echt alle einen an der klatsche, also ich mach mit und esse keinen dönerscheiss mehr, am ende fliegt der direkt vor der schnauze in die luft und mit integralhelm macht döneressen irgendwie doch keinen spass. also ich bin beim beukott dabei strandi

greetz

chris


----------



## Pfalzyeti (1. Februar 2006)

Also ich schließe mich hiermit auch an und werde in Zukunft die Finger öfters vom Döner lassen!


----------



## proclimber (1. Februar 2006)

Die haben schon immer was am Kop! Total plemplem!! Ich wäre ja für ein richtig großes Mais- oder Getreidefeld in der gegend... da könnte man den 3 Weltländern wenigstens was zu essen geben und es gibt keine Sprengstorries mehr...  dazu müsste man zuvor natürlich erst mal "zackern".... aber neee, "wir" zahlen denen lieber aufbaugeld... damit sie die nächsten 100 Jahre ruhig weiterballern können ääähh sich an europa anpassen *fingerunterauge* wer glaubt denn noch an sowas??? ein volk, dass so voller hass ist und noch zusätzlich von den Amis gequält wurde kann nicht einfach von heute auf morgen aufhören. 
Die einigste Lösung für dieses Volk ist ein Diktator, der ihnen quasi positives gehorsam beibringt., der sie voll kontrollieren kann (wie bei uns vor 60 Jahren....) nur dann ne positive gehirnwäsche durchführt... so etwas gibt es ja leider nicht...

ABER nun zum Beukot:
machen wirs noch ne stufe härter: s gibt nur noch pälzer esse! Lewwerknedel un annere hausmacher sache... die sin wenigschdens gud


----------



## strandi (1. Februar 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich schließe mich hiermit auch an und werde in Zukunft die Finger vom Döner lassen! Ab jetzt gibts nur neuch echte DEUTSCHE kost!!!!!!!!!


du hast da was falsch verstanden  du solltest dänische sachen futtern um die verluste auszugleichen die ihnen durch den boykott entstehen...umgerechnet etwas mehr als 1 milliarde euronen  

@KnusperChris das is ja das wahnsinnige!!! im koran steht ja tatsächlich geschrieben das man "ungläubige" umbringen darf...bzw soll


----------



## proclimber (1. Februar 2006)

was´n cooles shirt.. das könnt man zusammen mit "Danke Schweiz" in der Ludwigshafener Fußgängerzone tragen... wenn man nimmer gefunden werden will


----------



## Speedbullit (1. Februar 2006)

ich esse auch weiterhin döner, der kleine dönermann kann ja schließlich  nichts für irgendwelche religiösen fanatiker.

und die parole kaufe nur bei (dänen) deutschen ist mir dann doch etwas zu platt und entschieden zu weit rechts, zumindest für meinen geschmack, angesiedelt.


----------



## strandi (1. Februar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ich esse auch weiterhin döner, der kleine dönermann kann ja schließlich  nichts für irgendwelche religiösen fanatiker.
> 
> und die parole kaufe nur bei (dänen) deutschen ist mir dann doch etwas zu platt und entschieden zu weit rechts, zumindest für meinen geschmack, angesiedelt.


die parole kommt ja net um den kleinen dönermann zu schädigen. entstanden ist das ganze nachdem sich fast alle islamistischen länder dieser welt zu einem boykott gegen dänischen waren ausgesprochen haben. das finde ich auch äusserst rechts angesiedelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (1. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das finde ich auch äusserst rechts angesiedelt...



keine frage, aber leben wir noch in der zeit auge um auge zahn um zahn. ich will mich mit diesen leuten nicht auf eine stufe stellen und verurteile daher auch ihr vorgehen und kopiere es nicht.


----------



## strandi (1. Februar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> keine frage, aber leben wir noch in der zeit auge um auge zahn um zahn. ich will mich mit diesen leuten nicht auf eine stufe stellen und verurteile daher auch ihr vorgehen und kopiere es nicht.


generell finde ich dieses verhalten auch nicht gut, aber meiner meinung nach fehlt es dem westen an zusammenhalt und solidarität. da können wir von den islamistischen ländern noch etwas lernen. problem war einzig eine zeichnung!!!
deswegen sollen 11.000 menschen ihre arbeit verlieren weil manche leute sich beleidigt fühlen? da sollte man eben verstärkt die dänischen produkte kaufen um eben arbeitsplätze zu retten. das hat nichts mit rechts zu tun, sondern mit nachbarschaftshilfe  und der aufruf arabische gemüsehändler zu boykottieren ist vielleicht etwas populistisch, aber vielleicht kapieren die dann was sie angerichtet haben (hätten die moslems in DK nicht so ein aufsehen erregt wäre das ganze ja nie so hochgekocht). der hammer ist ja wirklich das diese "dänischen" moslems nun die entschuldigung nicht akzeptieren. das ginge ihnen net weit genug


----------



## strandi (1. Februar 2006)

hier nochmal alle 12 karikaturen auf einen blick  
http://www.arcor.de/17ewqOl-vlX2nNfaNjFiBAp/palb/thumbs_public.jsp?catID=0&albumID=3556411


----------



## Speedbullit (1. Februar 2006)

die finde ich am besten.


----------



## strandi (1. Februar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> die finde ich am besten.


hehe ich auch  
hier nochmal die ganze geschichte wie alles begann...mit einem kinderbuch  
http://www.zeit.de/2006/06/D_8anemark_neu?page=1


----------



## plastikengel (1. Februar 2006)

von meinungsfreiheit halten die wohl nicht viel. 
und sich wegen einer kleinen karrikatur gleich so angepisst zu fühlen? total übertrieben!!


----------



## proclimber (1. Februar 2006)

wie speedbullit schon sagte, den kleinen, netten Dönermann von nebenan zu schädigen wäre hirnlos und wir könnten uns alle auf eine stufe stellen mit den fanatikern. es gibt viele menschen - auch moslems - die nicht zu den "Bösen" gehören, die es auch nicht gut finden, was ihre glaubensgeschwister da fabrizieren. Es sind genauso Menschen wie du und ich. Klar, in DK is es echt abnormal zugegengen mit der Aktion bzw. ist ja immer noch aber WIR sollten so vernünftig sein und unsere Mitmenschen nicht vorschnell verurteilen. 
Das mit dem Boykott finde ich auch def. zu weit rechts, desshalb auch die übertreibung mit "Pfalzessen".
Aus der steinzeit sind wir ja längst drausen - obwohls das sicherlich cool war zum biken....keine 2-Metergesetze...aber leider keine bikes


----------



## face-to-ground (1. Februar 2006)

hmm...ihr habt, wenn wir schon beim thema total bescheuert und übertrieben sind,  auch davon gehört, daß die palästinenser davon gesprochen haben, daß die deutschen, wenn sich rausstellen sollte daß der holocaust echt war, land an die palästinenser abtreten sollen/müssen, damit die ihren staat aufbauen können?

also irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, daß im tiefsten südosten irgendwas schief läuft, bzw. aus der spur...


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Februar 2006)

LOL!! Also da fällt mir nur ein Wort ein: DUMM...
Ist euch mal aufgefallen was auf der Karikatur über die sich die Leute aufreden gezeigt ist? Und mancher Fanatiker ruft nun zu Bombenanschlägen auf?! Das spielt dem Zeichner der Karikatur doch geradezu in die Hände... 

Ich finds witzig. Irgendwann wird sich das alles selbst regulieren. Regulierende Dynamik... 

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (1. Februar 2006)

habe ich im INet gefunden:

nicht jeder Moslem ist ein Terrorist, aber die meisten Terroristen sind Moslems.


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Februar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ich esse auch weiterhin döner, der kleine dönermann kann ja schließlich  nichts für irgendwelche religiösen fanatiker.


Ich esse keinen Döner,... aber eigentlich nur weil er mir nicht wirklich schmeckt. Da bleibe ich lieber bei Pizza! 

nico


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> wie speedbullit schon sagte, den kleinen, netten Dönermann von nebenan zu schädigen wäre hirnlos und wir könnten uns alle auf eine stufe stellen mit den fanatikern. es gibt viele menschen - auch moslems - die nicht zu den "Bösen" gehören, die es auch nicht gut finden, was ihre glaubensgeschwister da fabrizieren. Es sind genauso Menschen wie du und ich. Klar, in DK is es echt abnormal zugegengen mit der Aktion bzw. ist ja immer noch aber WIR sollten so vernünftig sein und unsere Mitmenschen nicht vorschnell verurteilen.
> Das mit dem Boykott finde ich auch def. zu weit rechts, desshalb auch die übertreibung mit "Pfalzessen".



kling jetzt wirklich wie ein erzkonservativer stockkatholischer obrigkeitshöriger vorzeigewessi!! 

aber du meinst es ja nicht wirklich sooo sondern schriebst es nur weil die breite masse es hören wollte.  

nun deine meinung wird sich bestimmt ändern wenn die mullahs dich oder deine freunde bei einem urlaub in ihrem land entführen oder einfach wegbomben. wobei der einzelne kleine bombenleger ja auch nix für kann denn er wurde ja von seinem staffelführer dazu gezwungen. Und ich mein son paar granatsplitter eitern schon mit der zeit wieder raus und mit deinem überproportionalen verdienst kannst du dir die schönheitsoperation sicher locker leisten.

es soll auch schon vorrgekommen sein das einzelne nichtbeteiligte (am glaubenskrieg) das ganze überlebt haben. Ob die noch Döner fressen wage ich zu bezweifeln. Zumal DÖNER ausserhalb Berlins zu den gefahrstoffen zählt  und schon der gedanke daran erzeugt bei mir übelkeit.

Ihr wisst auch sicherlich das Deutschland von den mullahs als BESTES Land für den aufbau ihres muslimischen staates  gewertet wird!!!!! Denn in deutschland gibt es sooviele erzkonservative stockkatholische obrigkeitshörige feiglinge sodas ihnen dort für ihre fehltritte keine strafe droht.

jaja so iss das in fortschreitendem kapitalismus mit scheindemokratie.


----------



## proclimber (1. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> kling jetzt wirklich wie ein erzkonservativer stockkatholischer obrigkeitshöriger vorzeigewessi!!
> 
> aber du meinst es ja nicht wirklich sooo sondern schriebst es nur weil die breite masse es hören wollte.   ........


----------



## strandi (1. Februar 2006)

eL...du sprichst mir aus der seele  

und was ich echt schwach finde ist, dass in deutschland sofort immer die "rechts-keule" geschwungen wird wenn man irgendwo was sagt was nicht zum pseudoliberalen schmusekurs zählt. die dänen würden nie im leben in diesem zusammenhang etwas von "rechts" schreiben wenn sie ihre arbeitsplätze retten wollen indem sie lieber dänische als arabische produkte kaufen...es geht ja nicht darum das man den dönermann aushungern soll, aber woher bezieht der denn seine waren? die meisten definitiv nicht aus dänischer produktion. ich persönlich unterstütze lieber meine europäischen nachbarn als irgendwelche kameltreiber (sorry...) bin ich dann euro-nazi  und der oberhammer ist: länder wo frauen gesteinigt, unterdrückt und vergewaltigt (rechtlich geduldet) werden haben sich ganz bestimmt nicht das recht rauszunehmen einem zivilisierten land etwas vorzuschreiben  und wie eL schon schrieb: deutschland ist das lieblingsland der mullahs und heimstätte vieler "schläfer" weil die deutschen einfach zu blöd sind und sich aufgrund der "rechts-keule" nie trauen etwas zu sagen...wartet mal ab bis die islamisierung weiter fortgeschritten ist(ein schelm wer einen plan zu entdecken meint)...dann zieh ich sogar noch weiter nördlich...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (1. Februar 2006)

Also ich kann mich der Meinung von el nur anschließen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (1. Februar 2006)

das sich in deutschland keiner traut was zu sagen
Das wenn er was sagt gleich in der luft zerrissen wird 

Das liegt an eurer mentalität. An der mentalität das der eine dem andern sein feind ist. Das liegt daran das es im westen keine solidarität gibt. das es kein WIR gibt sondern nur viele einzelne ICH´s

Die Ossis haben sich von ihrer unterjochung befreit (um vom regen in die traufe zu kommen) weil sie sich einig waren. Wessis werden alle einzeln sterben.


Dönermann aushungern!!??

Soooo dann überleget doch mal gaaaanz logisch.
Was kann der einzelne tun um dem was in DK gerade passiert entgegenzuwirken?? ja genau den dönermann aushungern!!!!! jedenfalls ist das das mindeste und einzigste was man ohne sich mehr oder minder nach dem deutschen gesetz strafbar zu machen. Vor vielen vielen jahren hieß es schon einmal "kauft nicht beim Juden" Wenn es jetzt heißt kauft nicht beim Dänen... sind dann die Mullahs RECHTS!!!!!!

zu weit rechts????? 

wer das sagt behauptet oder denkt der sollte mal überlegen ob er nicht den gesunden Lokalpatriotismus mit dem gröhlgesängen der menschenhassenden neonazis verwechselt!!

auge um auge zahn um zahn????

Wer meint das wir aus dieser zeit raus sind der irrt aber obergewaltig oder sollte , was immer er auch einwirft, weniger davon nehmen. Kapitalismus bedeutet nichts anderes!!! du oder ich barfuß oder lackschuh sekt oder selters. allerdings haun wir uns nichtmehr mit der großen keule auffe omme sondern reichern uran an um damit menschenvernichtende Friedensbomben herzustellen. nagasaki und hiroshima brachten dann doch frieden oder??

Wusstet ihr das aus solch diskussionen vor vielen vielen jahren Kräfte entstanden welche die weltordnung neu ausrichteten. Hätte man ihnen damals das internet gegeben ... mein gott was hätte daraus werden können.

ich geh dann mal schon los die kanone des panzerkreuzer potjemkin zu laden.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (1. Februar 2006)

Aber Leute wir sind hier in einem MTB-Forum! Lasst uns doch lieber über´s biken diskutieren!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (1. Februar 2006)

Hey el bei dem Thema gehst ja richtig ab!

So lange Beiträge bin ich von Dir ja gar nicht gewohnt!


----------



## plastikengel (1. Februar 2006)

warum gehen wir nicht einfach alle mal auf die barrikaden? in anderen ländern ist das gang und gäbe, nur der kleine gemeine deutsche traut sich nicht - könnt ja ärger geben!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (1. Februar 2006)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> warum gehen wir nicht einfach alle mal auf die barrikaden? in anderen ländern ist das gang und gäbe, nur der kleine gemeine deutsche traut sich nicht - könnt ja ärger geben!



Könnten ja einen Fred-Streik organisieren!


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2006)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> warum gehen wir nicht einfach alle mal auf die barrikaden? in anderen ländern ist das gang und gäbe, nur der kleine gemeine deutsche traut sich nicht - könnt ja ärger geben!



ja watt meinst was ich gerade eben am organisieren bin am tun.



sach ma yeti bist du gegen die heuchelei und arschkricherei in deiner näheren umgebung eigentlich immun? oder was wirfst du sonst so ein um sowas zu ertragen??

Bei mir reicht das spektrum von ignoranz über sarkassmus bis zum völligen blutrausch. 

eL


----------



## Pfalzyeti (1. Februar 2006)

Vieeeeeeeeeel Bier!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dann geht das!!!


----------



## strandi (1. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> das sich in deutschland keiner traut was zu sagen
> Das wenn er was sagt gleich in der luft zerrissen wird


Jo, immer schön in die rechte Ecke abschieben...


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt an eurer mentalität. An der mentalität das der eine dem andern sein feind ist. Das liegt daran das es im westen keine solidarität gibt. das es kein WIR gibt sondern nur viele einzelne ICH´s


Das sieht man ja schon bei Schulhofschlägereien...der Deutsche steht alleine gegen 10 sympathische Jungs aus dem Morgenland


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ossis haben sich von ihrer unterjochung befreit (um vom regen in die traufe zu kommen) weil sie sich einig waren. Wessis werden alle einzeln sterben.


Naja, da haben die Wessis aber auch einen Beitrag zu geleistet  
Aber mehr Zusammenhalt tut schon gut...


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Dönermann aushungern!!??
> Soooo dann überleget doch mal gaaaanz logisch.
> Was kann der einzelne tun um dem was in DK gerade passiert entgegenzuwirken?? ja genau den dönermann aushungern!!!!! jedenfalls ist das das mindeste und einzigste was man ohne sich mehr oder minder nach dem deutschen gesetz strafbar zu machen.


Man sollte nicht jeden Menschen islamischer Herkunft vorverurteilen. Es gibt durchaus Dönermänner die westlich orientiert sind. Es würde mir Leid tun wenn diese Leiden müsste, aber man sollte die Zuwanderung aus "nicht westlich orientierten" Ländern aufs minimalste reduzieren.


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Vor vielen vielen jahren hieß es schon einmal "kauft nicht beim Juden" Wenn es jetzt heißt kauft nicht beim Dänen... sind dann die Mullahs RECHTS!!!!!!


Natürlich sind die Mullahs rechts! Die sind die grössten Antisemiten auf dieser Erde! Und nun wird offen ihre Gesinnung zum Westen gezeigt...
Goldene Zeiten stehen uns bevor... 


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> zu weit rechts?????
> wer das sagt behauptet oder denkt der sollte mal überlegen ob er nicht den gesunden Lokalpatriotismus mit dem gröhlgesängen der menschenhassenden neonazis verwechselt!!


Sag ich ja...


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> auge um auge zahn um zahn????
> 
> Wer meint das wir aus dieser zeit raus sind der irrt aber obergewaltig oder sollte , was immer er auch einwirft, weniger davon nehmen. Kapitalismus bedeutet nichts anderes!!! du oder ich barfuß oder lackschuh sekt oder selters. allerdings haun wir uns nichtmehr mit der großen keule auffe omme sondern reichern uran an um damit menschenvernichtende Friedensbomben herzustellen. nagasaki und hiroshima brachten dann doch frieden oder??


Najaaaa, also Kapitalismus ist gar net mal so verkehrt...sonst würde es ja keinen Leistungsanreiz geben...
Aber Auge um Auge ist leider die einzige Sprache die die Mullahs sprechen...und auch die einzige die sie verstehen  


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Wusstet ihr das aus solch diskussionen vor vielen vielen jahren Kräfte entstanden welche die weltordnung neu ausrichteten. Hätte man ihnen damals das internet gegeben ... mein gott was hätte daraus werden können.
> 
> ich geh dann mal schon los die kanone des panzerkreuzer potjemkin zu laden.


Ich persönlich denke auch das es diese Neuausrichtung der Weltordnung in nicht so sehr ferner Zukunft geben wird. Und dann heisst es entweder Christentum oder Islam...eine von beiden Religionen wird verschwinden...
Das werden dann die modernen Kreuzzüge...


----------



## plastikengel (1. Februar 2006)

es ist nur erschreckend, wenn man immer wieder mitbekommt, das diese "netten" einwanderer manchmal nicht ein wort deutsch können - wozu auch?! der freundeskreis spricht ja auch die gleiche sprache und einkaufen kann man ja im türken-supermarkt. und natürlich muss nach ein paar jahren auch die gesamte verwandschaft eingeschleppt werden. die heiraten ja nur gleichgesinnte, von denen dann auch wieder die verwandschaft eingeschleppt wird usw...
und das schlimmste. die ham ich ahnung mehr von unseren gesetzen als wir selbst, damit sie unsern staat und uns steuerzahler richtig schon ausnutzen und abzocken können. 


*edit: heißt nicht dass das jeder von denen macht, gibt auch genug deutsche sozialschmarotzer.


----------



## guru39 (1. Februar 2006)

Hi
Der Glaube an diesen Gott, egal welcher Relgion ist die Wurzel des "Übels"!
Und die Ami`s mit ihrem Kreationnismus schütten da auch noch "Benzin" ins Feuer! 
Ich finde auch das wir Deutschen uns zuviel gefallen lassen,aber wie kann man da was ändern (auf Politischer ebene)?
Wir sind alle nur Menschen egal ob Muslime oder Christen
wenn dieses(Glaubens)Problem gelöst wäre könnte wir uns auf das wesendliche konzentrieren,leben und leben lassen!
Denn wir sitzen alle im gleichen Boot!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (2. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich esse keinen Döner,... aber eigentlich nur weil er mir nicht wirklich schmeckt. Da bleibe ich lieber bei Pizza!
> 
> nico



junge echt jetzt..weißt du eigentlich wie lecker so ne pizza ist? ich mein...so ne heiße, knusprige, fettige, leckere pizza...  
ok..also diese aussage hat dich vor einer unglücklichen verkettung ungünstiger zustände bewahrt (umgangssprachlich auch als 'unfall' bekannt)

so leute..nu langts aber, wenn ihr eure politische, polarisierende diskussion über ausländer in deutschland und muslimische gläubige im speziellen weiterführen wollt, dann tut es hier


----------



## strandi (2. Februar 2006)

das wird ja immer schöner...
_Sehr empört war der Staatsminister über das Vorgehen des dänischen Großmufti Abu Laban, der sich in TV2 dafür ausgesprochen hatte, für Ruhe zu sorgen, auf arabisch dann allerdings die Situation angeheizt hatte. Fogh versicherte, dass man sehr genau verfolgen werde, welche Äußerungen in welcher Sprache gemacht würden.
_
http://www.nordschleswiger.dk/SEEEMS/129.asp?artid=4162
Es gibt auch Gerüchte das die Stimmung angeheizt wurde durch sehr viel schlimmere Karrikaturen - die allerdings nicht aus der Feder der Beschuldigten stammen


----------



## proclimber (2. Februar 2006)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen!
Könnten wir uns hier wieder über Bikes und Co. unterhalten anstatt von Politischen Problemen?!!!


----------



## strandi (2. Februar 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen!
> Könnten wir uns hier wieder über Bikes und Co. unterhalten anstatt von Politischen Problemen?!!!


na gut  
dann gibts hier mal wieder n link zu nem chilligen dirtvideo...auf der line würd ich auch gern mal fahren  
http://www.ffat.biz/FFAT/Video/ogFiles/sdjumps.wmv
aber denkt dran, sowas gibts nur in der freiheit einer demokratie


----------



## Speedbullit (2. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> das sich in deutschland keiner traut was zu sagen
> Das wenn er was sagt gleich in der luft zerrissen wird
> 
> Das liegt an eurer mentalität. An der mentalität das der eine dem andern sein feind ist. Das liegt daran das es im westen keine solidarität gibt. das es kein WIR gibt sondern nur viele einzelne ICH´s
> ...



wenn ich den bullshit lesen wird mir echt schlecht, wenn jeder so denken würde gebe es niemals frieden. Mr. Bush der gegen die Mullas in den Krieg zieht, muss ja für dich der große held sein. Ein mann der tat, der denen mal so richtig zeigt wo der hammer hängt. am besten werfen wir gleich noch, aber lediglich rein vorsorglich, ein a-bömbchen auf den iran, bevor die auch noch a waffen haben.

im irak hat es ja auch klasse funktioniert. 

eure meinung konsequent umgedacht würde bedeuten, das ich jetzt nicht mehr mit einem islamischen bikekollegen biken könnte, da ich ja angst haben müsste, dass im unterrohr ne menge tnt steckt und der scheiß schläfer mich gleich in du luft bombt.

und ja die islamisten sind rechts, rechter geht es schon gar nicht mehr, was mich allerdings nicht dazu verleitet mit gleichen mitteln zurückzuschlagen.

und ungeachtet unserer vergangenheit, mit der ich nichts zu tun habe und für die ich mich auch nicht verantwortlich fühle, halte ich soche parolen für antisemitisch. 

ach el die patriotische einstellung der australier, die letzten monat eine hetzjagd auf ausländer angezettelt haben, weil ein paar einwanderer eine gruppe von beachboys überfallen haben, findest du sicherlich auch super.


----------



## Speedbullit (2. Februar 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Der Glaube an diesen Gott, egal welcher Relgion ist die Wurzel des "Übels"!
> Und die Ami`s mit ihrem Kreationnismus schütten da auch noch "Benzin" ins Feuer!
> Ich finde auch das wir Deutschen uns zuviel gefallen lassen,aber wie kann man da was ändern (auf Politischer ebene)?
> ...



so isses


----------



## strandi (2. Februar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> und ungeachtet unserer vergangenheit, mit der ich nichts zu tun habe und für die ich mich auch nicht verantwortlich fühle, halte ich soche parolen für antisemitisch.


<klugscheissmodus>antisemitisch bedeutet antijüdisch - hat keiner was von gesagt  </klugscheissmodus>


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. Februar 2006)

Sorry Guys, könntet ihr hierfür einen gesonderten Polit-Thread eröffnen?? 
Biiiitte


----------



## Speedbullit (2. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> <klugscheissmodus>antisemitisch bedeutet antijüdisch - hat keiner was von gesagt  </klugscheissmodus>




Welch unüberlegte Wortwahl, rassistisch wäre wohl besser gewesen obwohl
als Rassismus wird eine Ideologie bezeichnet, die die Menschheit auf Grund realer körperlicher (wie Hautfarbe, Gesichtszüge) oder zugeschriebener Merkmale (wie vermeintliche Mentalität) in "Rassen" zu teilen versucht und unterschiedlich bewertet.

Wenn man Religion als mentalität ansieht, trifft es wohl zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (2. Februar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> Welch unüberlegte Wortwahl, rassistisch wäre wohl besser gewesen obwohl
> als Rassismus wird eine Ideologie bezeichnet, die die Menschheit auf Grund realer körperlicher (wie Hautfarbe, Gesichtszüge) oder zugeschriebener Merkmale (wie vermeintliche Mentalität) in "Rassen" zu teilen versucht und unterschiedlich bewertet.
> 
> Wenn man Religion als mentalität ansieht, trifft es wohl zu.


wenn du es unbedingt in die rechte ecke drängen willst, wird das wohl die beste wortwahl sein. ich würde es einfach als "ablehnung von religiösen fanatikern" bezeichnen. wobei ich generell kein freund von religionen bin...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. Februar 2006)

Na gut, wenn ihr unbedingt einen fröhlichen Thread mit politischen Themen vertrocknen wollt, bitte. Aber mal im ernst, wer hat es schon gerne wenn das Land in dem man lebt und geboren wurde von anderen Völkern dominiert wird. Ich habe keine Probleme mit Mitbewohnern anderer Völker und Religionen. Was mich stören würde ist, wenn meine Kinder später mal von Frauen mit Kopftüchern unterrichtet werden und auf dem Schulhof nur noch 2 Freunde haben mit denen sie Deutsch sprechen können. Was mich auch stört ist, wenn die Männer gewisser Rassen meinen, ihre Frauen in Stoffbahnen einwickeln zu müssen und europäische Frauen betatschen und bedrängen um dann wieder abends in ihrer Sippe Gebete sprechen und fromm tun.
Und ich Angst haben muss z.B. auf dem Münchner Oktoberfest von irgendwelchen laufenden Bomben in die Luft gejagt zu werden weil Allah das angeblich so will.


----------



## strandi (2. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, wenn ihr unbedingt einen fröhlichen Thread mit politischen Themen vertrocknen wollt, bitte. Aber mal im ernst, wer hat es schon gerne wenn das Land in dem man lebt und geboren wurde von anderen Völkern dominiert wird. Ich habe keine Probleme mit Mitbewohnern anderer Völker und Religionen. Was mich stören würde ist, wenn meine Kinder später mal von Frauen mit Kopftüchern unterrichtet werden und auf dem Schulhof nur noch 2 Freunde haben mit denen sie Deutsch sprechen können. Was mich auch stört ist, wenn die Männer gewisser Rassen meinen, ihre Frauen in Stoffbahnen einwickeln zu müssen und europäische Frauen betatschen und bedrängen um dann wieder abends in ihrer Sippe Gebete sprechen und fromm tun.
> Und ich Angst haben muss z.B. auf dem Münchner Oktoberfest von irgendwelchen laudfenden Bomben in die Luft gejagt zu werden weil Allah das angeblich so will.


ich hör ja schon auf  
wir sollten uns wieder dem hauptthema hier widmen...unsinn und allohol...und damit protestieren wir ja indirekt gegen den islam...den die dürfen net saufen


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hör ja schon auf
> wir sollten uns wieder dem hauptthema hier widmen...unsinn und allohol...und damit protestieren wir ja indirekt gegen den islam...den die dürfen net saufen


Saubere Sache! Heute Abend ist Maschfasch und ich werde schon gegen 18:00 die erste Flasche Bier öffnen. 
Schauen wir mal ob ichs überhaupt bis auf den Campus schaffe oder schon wauf einer der verschiedenen Vorglühstationen auf der Strecke bleibe,... 

nico - ich trinke für alle von euch mehr als einen mit!


----------



## strandi (2. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Saubere Sache! Heute Abend ist Maschfasch und ich werde schon gegen 18:00 die erste Flasche Bier öffnen.
> Schauen wir mal ob ichs überhaupt bis auf den Campus schaffe oder schon wauf einer der verschiedenen Vorglühstationen auf der Strecke bleibe,...
> 
> nico - ich trinke für alle von euch mehr als einen mit!


hast du das gut...würd auch gern  
bin so müde irgendwie das ich wohl am WE gar nix machen werde...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. Februar 2006)

Und schwupps ist wieder alles beim alten  

Und der Nico ist auch wieder in seinem Element ;0)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (2. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Nico ist auch wieder in seinem Element ;0)


Das liegt alles am Leistungsdruck der mich irgendwann klein bekommen hat...


----------



## proclimber (2. Februar 2006)

ohhh...Maschfasch.. da wär ich auch gern dabei.. war da vor 3 Jahren mal...echt genial....


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Februar 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> ohhh...Maschfasch.. da wär ich auch gern dabei.. war da vor 3 Jahren mal...echt genial....


Noch knappe 45 Minuten... dann öffne ich mein erstes Zäpfle...


----------



## eL (2. Februar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich den bullshit lesen wird mir echt schlecht, wenn jeder so denken würde gebe es niemals frieden. Mr. Bush der gegen die Mullas in den Krieg zieht, muss ja für dich der große held sein. Ein mann der tat, der denen mal so richtig zeigt wo der hammer hängt. am besten werfen wir gleich noch, aber lediglich rein vorsorglich, ein a-bömbchen auf den iran, bevor die auch noch a waffen haben.
> 
> im irak hat es ja auch klasse funktioniert.
> 
> ...




immer schön den ball flachhalten!!! am besten noch flacher als dein humor

Meister ich hab mit keiner silbe gesagt wir sollen den mullahs atombomben vor die füße werfen!! ich glaub es hackt
Ich bin einzig und allein dagegen wir uns alles gefallen lassen. und damit meine ich alle staaten. ob bush ob jud ob mullah. Wer sich von denen dummkommen lässt und kleinbeigibt hat eh verloren. 
Ansonsten muss ich der hecklerin schon zustimmen.

Multikulti ist eine total geniale sache das sieht man an weltstädten wie berlin. Nur wenn versucht wird die vorherrschaft zu erlangen oder der andere nicht akzeptiert wird dann rauchts aber im karton. Es ist nunmal so das wir für sie Ungläubige sind... und das ist ihr feindbild. sorry so siehts aus.

so jetz aber schluß mit lustig.

eL


----------



## Speedbullit (2. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> immer schön den ball flachhalten!!! am besten noch flacher als dein humor
> 
> Meister ich hab mit keiner silbe gesagt wir sollen den mullahs atombomben vor die füße werfen!! ich glaub es hackt
> Ich bin einzig und allein dagegen wir uns alles gefallen lassen. und damit meine ich alle staaten. ob bush ob jud ob mullah. Wer sich von denen dummkommen lässt und kleinbeigibt hat eh verloren.
> ...



dem frieden willen gehe ich nicht näher auf dieses post ein. vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal in der pfalz, wenn du wieder singeltrails am wildern bist, dann können wir die angelegenheit in ruhe bei einer schorle ausdiskutieren. und el puste bitte nicht immer die backen so dick auf.


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Februar 2006)

Das muss am Bier liegen.. aber ich spüre hier Ansätze negativer vibrations...


----------



## Speedbullit (2. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Das muss am Bier liegen.. aber ich spüre hier Ansätze negativer vibrations...



nico nur weil ich keine lustigen smileys verwende heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich negative vibrationen verspüre. ich dikutiere nur gerne. 

so feierabend, bis morgen


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Februar 2006)

so macht das keinen spaß..da geb ich mir lieber das geflame mit knusperchris als euer dummes geschwätz über irgendwelche politik zu überfliegen, welches (egal aus welchem standpunkt) engstirnig und ohne hintergrundwissen hier hochstilisiert wird und mit polarisierenden aussagen ein typisches trollverhalten an den tag gelegt wird (nix gegen dich, strandi  )
ich finde, ihr solltet eure meinung für euch behalten, solange das nicht in nem gesitteten ton von statten geht


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Februar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> nico nur weil ich keine lustigen smileys verwende heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich negative vibrationen verspüre. ich dikutiere nur gerne.


Und genau aus diesem Grund freue ich mich immer was von dir zu lesen... 
Das war auch nicht auf eine Person hier im Forum bezogen sondern eben auf die ganzen Hirnies die hier ihre Meinung eingestreut haben! 

nico - sorry,... hab was intus... so und nu Earthed3...


----------



## strandi (2. Februar 2006)

@gesicht-runter also das von wegen ohne hintergrundwissen hab ich mal net gehört  
@nico prost 
@alle komme grad vom dänischunterricht...meine lehrerin hat gerade ihren senf zu der thematik abgegeben...dagegen waren wir harmlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (2. Februar 2006)

hab grad wieder n kewles video aufgetrieben  
roadtrip von ein paar dänen zur bmx wm 2002 in köln...ganz gut gemacht...
http://www.runebernth.dk/video/bmxworldscologne2002.WMV
enjoy


----------



## eL (2. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wir harmlos



:räusper:  wir ja... wir sind nie harmlos :räusper:


----------



## strandi (2. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> :räusper:  wir ja... wir sind nie harmlos :räusper:


den versteh ich grad net


----------



## strandi (3. Februar 2006)

http://sports.freecaster.com/htch/l2/play.php?mid=752&aid=796&cat=00003&br=256
super 8 trailer...kewle dh race action...macht lust auf Åre Mountain Mayhem


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. Februar 2006)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben
wer Lust hat sich weiter über das von Strandi angeschnittene Thema auszulassen kann jetzt auch hier hin gehen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2449032#post2449032

Ansonsten muss ich auch mal langsam meiner Entrüstung freien Lauf lassen, aber nicht über das Thema sondern eher über das doch recht bissige Verhalten von manch einem Hobbypsychologen hier in unserem freundlichen und oftmals etwas kindischen Thread. Man echt, das Leben ist ernst genug und jeder von uns muss jeden Tag der Gesellschaft beweisen wie kompetent man doch ist. Das ist im Berufsleben zwangsläufig so, aber ich habe in meiner Freizeit und vor allem hier im Forum nicht wirklich immer Lust jedem zu beweisen wie schlau und wichtig (das sei mal so dahingestellt) ich eigentlich bin. Hierfür schlage ich z.B. Open BC vor, da könnt ihr wichtig tun bis zum erbrechen. Ansonsten bitte ich hier den einen oder anderen mal etwas Humor zu beweisen, denn allein das Thema dieses Freds sollte zeigen das es hier um fröhliche Dinge geht. Übrigens ist das der billigste Spaß den man haben kann wenn man nur mal in der Lage ist den Stock der Gesellschaft aus dem eigenen Ar... zu ziehen.
So, jetzt kann mich der eine oder andere mal für wichtig oder nicht halten und ich werde mich wieder mit meinen 30 Jahren auch mal in kindische Sphären schmeißen und zwischendrin bei meinen Professoren und Kollegen wichtig tun  Horrido


----------



## guru39 (3. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen ihr Lieben
> 
> 
> Ansonsten muss ich auch mal langsam meiner Entrüstung freien Lauf lassen, aber nicht über das Thema sondern eher über das doch recht bissige Verhalten von manch einem Hobbypsychologen hier in unserem freundlichen und oftmals etwas kindischen Thread. Man echt, das Leben ist ernst genug und jeder von uns muss jeden Tag der Gesellschaft beweisen wie kompetent man doch ist. Das ist im Berufsleben zwangsläufig so, aber ich habe in meiner Freizeit und vor allem hier im Forum nicht wirklich immer Lust jedem zu beweisen wie schlau und wichtig (das sei mal so dahingestellt) ich eigentlich bin. Hierfür schlage ich z.B. Open BC vor, da könnt ihr wichtig tun bis zum erbrechen. Ansonsten bitte ich hier den einen oder anderen mal etwas Humor zu beweisen, denn allein das Thema dieses Freds sollte zeigen das es hier um fröhliche Dinge geht. Übrigens ist das der billigste Spaß den man haben kann wenn man nur mal in der Lage ist den Stock der Gesellschaft aus dem eigenen Ar... zu ziehen.
> So, jetzt kann mich der eine oder andere mal für wichtig oder nicht halten und ich werde mich wieder mit meinen 30 Jahren auch mal in kindische Sphären schmeißen und zwischendrin bei meinen Professoren und Kollegen wichtig tun  Horrido




dann werd isch jetzat widda dumm babble
Gruß


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. Februar 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> dann werd isch jetzat widda dumm babble
> Gruß




Aaaargh, aber bitte so das man es versteht sonst verpasse ich wieder den Witz 
Es sei Dir gegönnt *sfg*


----------



## guru39 (3. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaargh, aber bitte so das man es versteht sonst verpasse ich wieder den Witz
> Es sei Dir gegönnt *sfg*



Ok.isch versuchs!!! 
Gruß


----------



## strandi (3. Februar 2006)

ui hecki...danke für den hinweis...da werd ich mich mal austoben gehen  
eL...kommste mit?  
ich find einige beiträge hier auch etwas daneben...aber freie meinungsäusserung is ja wichtig...haben wir ja grad von den dänen gelernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ui hecki...danke für den hinweis...da werd ich mich mal austoben gehen
> eL...kommste mit?
> ich find einige beiträge hier auch etwas daneben...aber freie meinungsäusserung is ja wichtig...haben wir ja grad von den dänen gelernt



Wo jetzt im Open BC oder im anderen Fred.
Strandi will fremd gehen, ich glaubs ja nicht. Du Rabenvater!!!!

Ja, freie Meinung äußern ist wichtig, aber ab und zu schadet ein bisserl Leinenzwang auch nicht sonst werden hier einige gerne mal übermütig.

Also, Schorle trinken und lieb sein


----------



## strandi (3. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo jetzt im Open BC oder im anderen Fred.
> Strandi will fremd gehen, ich glaubs ja nicht. Du Rabenvater!!!!
> 
> Ja, freie Meinung äußern ist wichtig, aber ab und zu schadet ein bisserl Leinenzwang auch nicht sonst werden hier einige gerne mal übermütig.
> ...


hier  im open bc bin ich seriös


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hier  im open bc bin ich seriös




*lol* Du und seriös, das will ich sehen bzw. lesen


----------



## strandi (3. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> *lol* Du und seriös, das will ich sehen bzw. lesen


dann komm halt mal im openbc in den bankingclub...da bin ich sowas von seriös


----------



## Kitticat (3. Februar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal in der pfalz, wenn du wieder singeltrails am wildern bist, dann können wir die angelegenheit in ruhe bei einer schorle ausdiskutieren.



Apropos: Wen seh ich denn am Sonntag aufm Trail? Macht da keiner ne Tour oder was? Ihr wollt mich alleine in Eis,Schnee und kälte lassen?... ... ...okay.. !!!!!! Meine Schorle trink ich dann aber auch alleine!!!!


----------



## han (3. Februar 2006)

Glühwein im Schorleglas bitte bestellen. Alles andrer geht auf dem Magen z.Z.

ciao
mari

PS: Am Sonntag bin wandermäßig im PW unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (3. Februar 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Glühwein im Schorleglas bitte bestellen. Alles andrer geht auf dem Magen z.Z.



He Mari! Du meinst wohl verträgt sich nicht so gut mit dem Kuchen....


----------



## eL (3. Februar 2006)

sonntag wird gefahren(geschliddert) wie jeden sonntag. Das es bis jetzt keinen hochoffiziellen fred zu diesem thema gibt hat nichts zu bedeuten. Bodo soll denn ma anrufen wegen sunndach

Strandi geh ma lieber alleine.... ick bin im moment so vollkommen fertichgemacht  
Und Hecki.... von einfach ma die fresse halten wurde noch kein problem gelöst. Nur hast du natürlich recht das es dann dafür ne eigene plattform geben sollte. Damit hier wieder dummgebabbelt werden darf.

eL


----------



## strandi (3. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi geh ma lieber alleine.... ick bin im moment so vollkommen fertichgemacht


bin schon voll im gange


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Februar 2006)

ich nagel mal ein schild an den eingang vom fred: Please leave brain here ->


..damit sollte der fred wieder sein gewohntes niveau erreichen


----------



## guru39 (3. Februar 2006)

Hi leutz
noch ma zu dem ernsten Thema(sorry vielleicht ne doofe Idee)aber könnte bitte jemand Bilder oder link`s von den boykottierten Dänischen Produkten posten,vielleicht gibt es die ja hier in Deutschland, ich würde sie kaufen, wenn sie gut sind und vielleicht kauft sie ja noch wer!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. Februar 2006)

Und Hecki.... von einfach ma die fresse halten wurde noch kein problem gelöst. Nur hast du natürlich recht das es dann dafür ne eigene plattform geben sollte. Damit hier wieder dummgebabbelt werden darf.

eL[/QUOTE]

Ich glaube die meisten hier wissen, das Klappe halten normalerweise nicht zu meinen Stärken zählt *gg* Aber ich weiß (zumindest meistens) wann es besser ist lieber zu schweigen oder versuche es (wenn mein innerer Schweinhund dies zulässt) im Ansatz mit Diplomatie. Aber verbale Entgleisungen tun selten gut ;0) Immerhin kommen wir alle aus der gleichen Gegend und sollten ein wenig Anstand und Freundlichkeit bewahren auch wenn man nicht immer einer Meinung sein kann. Bla bla bla ...

Ihr wisst schon was ich meine, also in diesem Sinne weiterhin ...

Fröhliche Grüße


----------



## strandi (3. Februar 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leutz
> noch ma zu dem ernsten Thema(sorry vielleicht ne doofe Idee)aber könnte bitte jemand Bilder oder link`s von den boykottierten Dänischen Produkten posten,vielleicht gibt es die ja hier in Deutschland, ich würde sie kaufen, wenn sie gut sind und vielleicht kauft sie ja noch wer!
> Gruß Guru.


gerne doch  
http://www.arlafoods.de/ wird hauptsächlich boykottiert
sehr empfehlen kann ich dir aber auch:





oder




hm, mehr fällt mir grad net ein...


----------



## guru39 (3. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> gerne doch
> http://www.arlafoods.de/ wird hauptsächlich boykottiert
> sehr empfehlen kann ich dir aber auch:
> 
> ...



Hi Standi
sache die ma brauche konn 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> gerne doch
> http://www.arlafoods.de/ wird hauptsächlich boykottiert
> sehr empfehlen kann ich dir aber auch:
> 
> ...




öhm..die boykottieren alk? ich dachte die dürfen sowieso net   toller boykott...


----------



## THBiker (4. Februar 2006)

Strandi...steht DK noch??? warst heut schon Döner essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (4. Februar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi...steht DK noch??? warst heut schon Döner essen


jo steht noch...allerdings haben muslimische einwanderer ne sbahn auseinander genommen  hab heute gebackenen feta gegessen...feta aus dänischer herstellung von arla mit peppis und oliven aus griechenland...hab also ein reines gewissen


----------



## eL (4. Februar 2006)

na da wird doch Koscha essen neu definiert.

schätze in berlin wird es bald einige arbeitslose dönertierschnitzer geben.

und zugegebener maßen überlege ich mir am alex ne imbissbude mit leberknödel und spätzle zu eröffnen.

mal den dönerpreis im auge behalten.

achja meine nette türkische friseuse hat auch das letzte mal an meinen haaren rumgeschnippelt.


----------



## THBiker (4. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> na da wird doch Koscha essen neu definiert.
> 
> schätze in berlin wird es bald einige arbeitslose dönertierschnitzer geben.
> 
> ...




   so muss das sein!!!   

aber die dönertierschnitzer haben doch noch genug Klorollenköppe die das zeugs vertilgen  ....


----------



## eL (5. Februar 2006)

alter du vergiss aber wieviele deutsche kurz nach der wende zum mullahessen konvertiert sind!!!!

wenn du die zurückgewinnst !!!

perfekt

musst halt mehr bieten als nur ne currywuarst


----------



## THBiker (5. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> alter du vergiss aber wieviele deutsche kurz nach der wende zum mullahessen konvertiert sind!!!!
> 
> wenn du die zurückgewinnst !!!
> 
> ...



joo leider....aber da ist das Problem wiedre, dass man in deutschland nicht zusammenhält....! 

Was gibt´s bei euch heute zu essen??

SCHWEINSHAXE    oder LEBERKNÖDEL


----------



## strandi (5. Februar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> joo leider....aber da ist das Problem wiedre, dass man in deutschland nicht zusammenhält....!
> 
> Was gibt´s bei euch heute zu essen??
> 
> SCHWEINSHAXE    oder LEBERKNÖDEL


also ich denke bei mir wirds heute hotdogs geben...oder irgendwas mit schweinefleisch


----------



## THBiker (5. Februar 2006)

wer fliegt eigentlich dieses Jahr in die Türkei in Urlaub    :kotz: :kotz: ...dass ihr euch ja anständig aufführt...sonst gibt´s ne bombe untern arsch  ...


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Februar 2006)

Glaut ihr nicht das ihr den Bogen langsam überpannt? Eine Diskussion ist das hier schon lange nicht mehr.
Dieses Gerede hier würde ich nun auch als Christ beleidigend empfinden. Und ich bin sicherlich nicht überempfindlich.

nico - denken, drücken, sprechen...


----------



## THBiker (5. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Glaut ihr nicht das ihr den Bogen langsam überpannt? Eine Diskussion ist das hier schon lange nicht mehr.
> Dieses Gerede hier würde ich nun auch als Christ beleidigend empfinden. Und ich bin sicherlich nicht überempfindlich.
> 
> nico - denken, drücken, sprechen...




welchen Bogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (5. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Glaut ihr nicht das ihr den Bogen langsam überpannt? Eine Diskussion ist das hier schon lange nicht mehr.
> Dieses Gerede hier würde ich nun auch als Christ beleidigend empfinden. Und ich bin sicherlich nicht überempfindlich.
> 
> nico - denken, drücken, sprechen...


hm, also ich kann deine kritik gerade nicht nachempfinden...nur weil wir etwas witze machen  is doch immerhin der sinnlosthread


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Februar 2006)

Naja,... ich finde nunmal das die Wörter die hier fallen nicht mehr lustig sind...


----------



## THBiker (5. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Naja,... ich finde nunmal das die Wörter die hier fallen nicht mehr lustig sind...




WElche?? 

Leberknödel und Schweinshaxe??  ...oder Türkei?? oder was??

wurde doch nix unanständiges gesagt


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> achja meine nette türkische friseuse hat auch das letzte mal an meinen haaren rumgeschnippelt.



des gibt dann beim nächsten Friseurbesuch wohl
nen "retrolock" 
isch find des a nimma witzisch was hier abgeht! 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Februar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> WElche??
> 
> Leberknödel und Schweinshaxe??  ...oder Türkei?? oder was??
> 
> wurde doch nix unanständiges gesagt


Jetzt mal im Ernst? Verstehste das wirklich nicht?


----------



## THBiker (5. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal im Ernst? Verstehste das wirklich nicht?




nööö ehrlich gesagt nicht....also das ist eigentlich ganz harmlos...hat weder jemand beleidigt noch angegriffen...wenn du die Schweinshaxe gemeint hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (5. Februar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nööö ehrlich gesagt nicht....also das ist eigentlich ganz harmlos...hat weder jemand beleidigt noch angegriffen...wenn du die Schweinshaxe gemeint hast


er meinte klorollenköppe...der ausdruck ist wirklich etwas unschön  
allerdings finde ich deswegen nicht wir hätten den bogen überspannt


----------



## THBiker (5. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> er meinte klorollenköppe...der ausdruck ist wirklich etwas unschön
> allerdings finde ich deswegen nicht wir hätten den bogen überspannt




ok...da geb ich ihm sogar recht....aber ob Windelköpfe (kommt nicht von mir) besser ist   

naja erinnert einem nun mal daran wenn man´s sieht...sag´s aber nicht mehr


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Februar 2006)

Ich habe das nicht nur auf einen Post hier drin bezogen. Aber ich sehe schon das wir da nicht auf eine Linie kommen. Ich ziehe mich von daher mal zurück...


----------



## strandi (5. Februar 2006)

http://trials.tupload.net/bongo - the cube of joyfullness small dominate.wmv
dieses bmx video ist einfach der knaller  so eine radbeherrschung ist net mehr normal


----------



## eL (5. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mich heut mal mit den skandinaviern solidarisiert und bin schön den Schwedentrail von schimmelwingen aus hochgefahren zur knusperknaserhütt. und als abschluß den dänentrail von der weinbiet. achja der finnentrail von lambertzkreutz bis weinbiet war auch net. aber das geilste war heut der finnentrail vom eckkopf runter  
ein gripp auf den trails als ob man pattex an den reifen hätt und irgendwie scheint es auch frühling zu werden. Mir war heut soo warm.

achja iss mir doch heut nen kätzchen zugelaufen und den ganzen tach hinner mir her  sis wollt nur spielen  

eL


----------



## Kitticat (6. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> achja iss mir doch heut nen kätzchen zugelaufen und den ganzen tach hinner mir her  sis wollt nur spielen
> 
> eL



Zu "zugelaufen" sag ichmal nix!! Und zu "die ganze Zeit hinterher" sag ich noch weniger!!!!! Aber ich muss mich doch ganz leise fragen ob zu dem "anti-Muslem-Wahn" jetzt noch ein "Chauvinisten-Wahn" kommt???


----------



## strandi (6. Februar 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Zu "zugelaufen" sag ichmal nix!! Und zu "die ganze Zeit hinterher" sag ich noch weniger!!!!! Aber ich muss mich doch ganz leise fragen ob zu dem "anti-Muslem-Wahn" jetzt noch ein "Chauvinisten-Wahn" kommt???


soso, aber das "sie wollte nur spielen" lässt du also im raum stehen


----------



## Kitticat (6. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> soso, aber das "sie wollte nur spielen" lässt du also im raum stehen


----------



## eL (6. Februar 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> "Chauvinisten-Wahn" ???


 ich kenn nur rinderwahn.

Naja gut ich gebs zu.... ich bekenne mich schuldig. Jaa ich hab ihr beigebracht wie man steile treppen runterfährt. Ich bin ja sooo gemein. Dann hab ich ihr vorgemacht wie man enge kehren berghoch fährt. kann sie jetzt auch. Zu allem übel wurd sie von mir den Blauweiß vom eckkopf runtergelock. Da hieß es dann "folg oder stirb in der wildnis". Sie iss scho folgsam. nur Männchen machen...det kannse nonnich  

/L


----------



## Kitticat (6. Februar 2006)

Ach El, Du bist ja soooooooo ein Guter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (7. Februar 2006)

psssst verrate doch nich immer alles


----------



## strandi (7. Februar 2006)

so meine lieben...nicht das ihr mich die nächsten tage vermisst  
ich werd mich gleich in den flieger nach berlin schmeissen...habe da leider kein internet  es sei denn, ich werde mal zwischendurch ins inetcafe gehen  
bis donnerstag abend dann


----------



## eL (7. Februar 2006)

vom wehm haste dat visa? 
mach nen bogen um kreuzberch mit deinem dänischen akzent und lass die flagge zuhause


----------



## proclimber (9. Februar 2006)

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1128060000/Most_Flexible_Face_Ever

das is ma was anderes...


----------



## strandi (9. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> vom wehm haste dat visa?
> mach nen bogen um kreuzberch mit deinem dänischen akzent und lass die flagge zuhause


wie empfohlen habe ich die dänische flagge daheim gelassen...hängt nach wie vor überm bett  (ohne witz  )
ansonsten habe ich den besuch in der islamistischen republik berlin gut überlebt...bin aber trotzdem froh wieder in dk zu sein


----------



## eL (9. Februar 2006)

und wie ist die lage??

werd da morgen hin für nen we

eL


----------



## strandi (9. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> und wie ist die lage??
> 
> werd da morgen hin für nen we
> 
> eL


hatte polizeischutz...rund ums maritim standen überall einsatzwagen rum...war vielleicht auch besser nach meinen äusserungen im ktwr thread  neee, war atomtagung und das nutzen ja einige freizeitrevoluzer gerne zur sportlichen ertüchtigung  ansonsten alles friedlich, war ja aber auch nur in mitte, neuköln und kreuzberg hab ich ausgelassen


----------



## eL (9. Februar 2006)

ja strandi bist halt nicht der Dangerseeker

werd mich samstag nach so36 trauen zum


----------



## strandi (9. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ja strandi bist halt nicht der Dangerseeker
> 
> werd mich samstag nach so36 trauen zum


wat issen so36  
dangerseeker bin ich wirklich net...mache alles immer sehr überlegt  
und meine überlegung war einfach, das ich die tage in berlin geniessen wollte (soweit das möglich ist auf ner geschäftsreise) anstatt mich auf irgendwelche strassenschlachten einzulassen...die hätte ich zwar wohl gewonnen  aber das macht das ganze nicht spannender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (9. Februar 2006)

ganz cooles dirt-video  
http://madstyle.autisticpig.com/dirt_gathering06LG.wmv
allerdings beschleicht mich das gefühl, das der backflip langsam zu den cheaptricks gehört


----------



## eL (10. Februar 2006)

so36 ist kreuzberch

dein sehr überlegtes handeln färbt aus deinem beruf über. macht dich nich gerade verwegen


----------



## strandi (10. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> so36 ist kreuzberch
> 
> dein sehr überlegtes handeln färbt aus deinem beruf über. macht dich nich gerade verwegen


ja das stimmt. ich bin eher so der frauenverstehertyp...fahre aber ganz gut damit


----------



## eL (10. Februar 2006)

:gröhl:

dem will ich sehn


----------



## Speedbullit (10. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ganz cooles dirt-video
> http://madstyle.autisticpig.com/dirt_gathering06LG.wmv
> allerdings beschleicht mich das gefühl, das der backflip langsam zu den cheaptricks gehört



ich glaube, dass ein backflip einfacher ist als ein 360, kostet halt nur mehr überwindung. kennst du nicht die mtv folge " made"in der ein chick den backflip innerhalb 30 tagen gelernt hat und sie saß zuvor noch nie auf einem bmx.


----------



## strandi (10. Februar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube, dass ein backflip einfacher ist als ein 360, kostet halt nur mehr überwindung. kennst du nicht die mtv folge " made"in der ein chick den backflip innerhalb 30 tagen gelernt hat und sie saß zuvor noch nie auf einem bmx.


jo danke, damit hast du mich vollends demotiviert  ich werde wohl nie einen 360, geschweige denn einen backflip springen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (10. Februar 2006)

Moin Strandi!

Mach doch auch mit bei "MTV-Made" - die bringen dir dann den Handplant-Backflip UND den 360-Nothing in nur einem Tag bei...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. Februar 2006)

Tja Männers, wir Mädels schaffen das auch innerhalb von 30 Tage ohne vorherige Grundkenntnisse. 
Jetzt kommt ja das Wochenende, macht Euch mal Gedanken darüber


----------



## strandi (10. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Männers, wir Mädels schaffen das auch innerhalb von 30 Tage ohne vorherige Grundkenntnisse.
> Jetzt kommt ja das Wochenende, macht Euch mal Gedanken darüber


jo hecki, und wenn du demnächst n backflip springst fahr ich nur noch cc!!! also überlegs dir


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Februar 2006)

Dann poste mal ein Bild mit dem Titel "Tanja beim Backflip" und zwar spätestens am Sonntagabend


----------



## Flugrost (10. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Männers, wir Mädels schaffen das auch innerhalb von 30 Tage ohne vorherige Grundkenntnisse.
> Jetzt kommt ja das Wochenende, macht Euch mal Gedanken darüber



muss ich jetzt`n Mädel werden?


----------



## Pfalzyeti (10. Februar 2006)

Ich schließe mich dann auch Strandi an!


----------



## strandi (10. Februar 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schließe mich dann auch Strandi an!


sauber  dann können wir uns gegenseitig die beine rasieren


----------



## strandi (10. Februar 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Dann poste mal ein Bild mit dem Titel "Tanja beim Backflip" und zwar spätestens am Sonntagabend


du willst mich wohl absichtlich an den abgrund treiben...he? aber pass mal lieber auf freundchen


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Februar 2006)

Deine Antwort hab ich erst nach meiner gelesen...
Also ich fahr weiter meinen Stil, egal ob Die Heck-Herrin den Backflip springt oder nicht,
aber meine Ehrfurcht, Anerkennung und Bewunderung würden ins Unermessliche steigen...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. Februar 2006)

Grandios, wie man hier mit einem dummen Spruch wieder Leben in die Sache bringt.  
@Strandi und Yeti
Ich könnt Euren Urwald an den Beinen lassen und braucht nicht auf CC umrüsten. 
Einem alten Gaul bringt man keine Kunststücke mehr bei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (10. Februar 2006)

Der alte Gaul ist doch eigentlich ne relativ junge Stute, aber da ich selbst niemals den Backflip springen werde,
bin ich auch mit ner gut gemachten Fotomontage zufrieden...Bikini-Fotos kriegen wir von dir halt keine...


----------



## strandi (10. Februar 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Der alte Gaul ist doch eigentlich ne relativ junge Stute, aber da ich selbst niemals den Backflip springen werde,
> bin ich auch mit ner gut gemachten Fotomontage zufrieden...Bikini-Fotos kriegen wir von dir halt keine...


  zimbo was issen mit dir los  zweiter frühling oder was


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. Februar 2006)

@El_Zimbo
 was ist los? Liegt es daran das heute Freitag ist oder hat Strandi es eher auf den Punkt gebracht und liegt es an den wärmeren Temperaturen *gg* Hut ab, ich fühle mich geschmeichelt, aber Du weißt ja womit man Frauen in meinem Alter Honig ums Mäulchen schmiert ;0)

Von Bikini Fotos werde ich in anbetracht Eures wertvollen Augenlichtes absehen  

Bzgl. Fotomontagen, jetzt seid ihr gefragt, Strandi + Nico ich warte


----------



## strandi (10. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bzgl. Fotomontagen, jetzt seid ihr gefragt, Strandi + Nico ich warte


du bringst mich grad auf ideen 
na mal schauen was ich morgen so zaubern werde


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Februar 2006)

...also von wärmeren Temperaturen können wir höchstens träumen. Lasst mich doch auch mal ein bisschen schleimen,
das ist wohl nur ein Zeichen dass ich gut drauf bin, was wiederum durchaus mit dem Freitag zu tun haben könnte...

PS: Bin auch "nur" ein Mann.


----------



## strandi (10. Februar 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...also von wärmeren Temperaturen können wir höchstens träumen. Lasst mich doch auch mal ein bisschen schleimen,
> das ist wohl nur ein Zeichen dass ich gut drauf bin, was wiederum durchaus mit dem Freitag zu tun haben könnte...
> 
> PS: Bin auch "nur" ein Mann.


aber trotzdem gilt auch für dich: finger weg von meiner hecki


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> aber trotzdem gilt auch für dich: finger weg von meiner hecki




Zeig mir mal den Kaufbeleg


----------



## strandi (10. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Zeig mir mal den Kaufbeleg


bist du käuflich???  
neee, du bist mir doch sozusagen zugelaufen


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Februar 2006)

...bist du sicher, dass sie nicht versucht hat vor dir weg zu laufen?  
Aber mit dem Wettbuhlen um Fräulein Hecklerin können wir wohl aufhören, wir dürfen beide nicht (zumindest nicht offiziell).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (10. Februar 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...bist du sicher, dass sie nicht versucht hat vor dir weg zu laufen?
> Aber mit dem Wettbuhlen um Fräulein Hecklerin können wir wohl aufhören, wir dürfen beide nicht (zumindest nicht offiziell).


wettbuhlen mach ich eh nur mit nico


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> bist du käuflich???
> neee, du bist mir doch sozusagen zugelaufen




Wenn ich mein Alter gegenüber dem Deinen stelle wohl eher abgelaufen  

Und El_Zimbo, was das weglaufen betrifft, ich habe es mehrfach versucht, aber Du glaubst es nicht der Kerle ist hartnäckig


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Februar 2006)

tja, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten...
So'n Sensibelchen wie ich hat's schon schwer in der Welt


----------



## strandi (10. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mein Alter gegenüber dem Deinen stelle wohl eher abgelaufen


ach du bist einfach wie ein guter wein...mit der zeit immer besser


----------



## Flugrost (10. Februar 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> tja, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten...
> So'n Sensibelchen wie ich hat's schon schwer in der Welt



du bist nicht alleine, auffer Welt, immerhin stalke ich dir ja hinterher


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ach du bist einfach wie ein guter wein...mit der zeit immer besser



Dann sehe mich als einen guten alten Rotwein der hat Weinstein, an dem wirst Du Dir die Zähne ausbeißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (10. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sehe mich als einen guten alten Rotwein der hat Weinstein, an dem wirst Du Dir die Zähne ausbeißen


 der war net schlecht  wenn auch traurig  
aber dann muss ich dich nur dekantieren und schon hab ich den puren weingenuss


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> der war net schlecht  wenn auch traurig
> aber dann muss ich dich nur dekantieren und schon hab ich den puren weingenuss



Ich hoffe Du kannst das auch ordentlich, weißt ja mit Kerze etc. (aber mit Kerzen kennst Du Dich ja aus  ) ansonsten mit Vorsicht zu genießen wie ich auch


----------



## strandi (10. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe Du kannst das auch ordentlich, weißt ja mit Kerze etc. (aber mit Kerzen kennst Du Dich ja aus  ) ansonsten mit Vorsicht zu genießen wie ich auch


hehe, mein kerzenmeer in der wohnung hats dir wohl angetan  
aber seit wann dekantiert man mit kerzen  du meinst wohl destillieren


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, mein kerzenmeer in der wohnung hats dir wohl angetan
> aber seit wann dekantiert man mit kerzen  du meinst wohl destillieren




Du Banause http://weinlexikon.germanwine.de/weinekantieren.0.html
Du sprichst hier mit einer erstklassig ausgebildeten Hotelfachfrau wenn auch schon lange nicht mehr in der Sparte tätig, dennoch, das habe ich behalten  

Was die Kerzen in Deiner Wohnug betrifft, ich habe mich noch nicht entschlossen was ich darüber denken soll


----------



## strandi (10. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Du Banause http://weinlexikon.germanwine.de/weinekantieren.0.html
> Du sprichst hier mit einer erstklassig ausgebildeten Hotelfachfrau wenn auch schon lange nicht mehr in der Sparte tätig, dennoch, das habe ich behalten
> 
> Was die Kerzen in Deiner Wohnug betrifft, ich habe mich noch nicht entschlossen was ich darüber denken soll


ups...peinlich  das war mir neu mit der kerze...aber man lernt nie aus  
soso, warum weisst du net was du von den kerzen halten sollst  
antwort bitte per PN


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ups...peinlich  das war mir neu mit der kerze...aber man lernt nie aus
> soso, warum weisst du net was du von den kerzen halten sollst
> antwort bitte per PN




Och Kerzchen, eigentlich dachte ich Du wüßtest was man alles mit den Wachsstumpen anstellen kann. Naja, dann wohl doch eher in einschlägiger Richtung


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. Februar 2006)

Hoppala, ich wollte das eigentlich als PM schicken. Da habe ich mich doch prompt vertan


----------



## strandi (10. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Och Kerzchen, eigentlich dachte ich Du wüßtest was man alles mit den Wachsstumpen anstellen kann. Naja, dann wohl doch eher in einschlägiger Richtung


viele schöne dinge  



			
				Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoppala, ich wollte das eigentlich als PM schicken. Da habe ich mich doch prompt vertan


na was für ein zufall


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. Februar 2006)

So ihr alle,
bevor unser Kerzchen noch mehr in die Tiefen der wunderbaren Welt des Wachses eintaucht, wünsche ich Euch ein fröhliches Wochenende mit tollen Erlebnissen und kreativen Fotomontagen.

Ich werde mich dann jetzt auch in ein solches, allerdings ohne den Zeitvertreib mit Photoshop  , verabschieden. Bis nächste Woche


----------



## strandi (10. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> So ihr alle,
> bevor unser Kerzchen noch mehr in die Tiefen der wunderbaren Welt des Wachses eintaucht, wünsche ich Euch ein fröhliches Wochenende mit tollen Erlebnissen und kreativen Fotomontagen.
> 
> Ich werde mich dann jetzt auch in ein solches, allerdings ohne den Zeitvertreib mit Photoshop  , verabschieden. Bis nächste Woche


schönes wochenende und treibs net zu wild   und glückwunsch zur 4300


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (11. Februar 2006)

so sieht das aus wenn dänen in deutschland wohnen und dort ein icerace mitfahren  





martin stenstrup letztes WE irgendwo in D


----------



## strandi (11. Februar 2006)

will auch solche trails vor der haustür haben  












mehr lecker bilder davon gibbet hier


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Februar 2006)

OH MEIN GOTT!! unser liebster aller threads ist gerade dabei in der versenkung des forums zu verschwinden!!
zum glück hab ich das gerade eben noch so gesehen *kelmeshoffnungenzerstör*


----------



## strandi (14. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> OH MEIN GOTT!! unser liebster aller threads ist gerade dabei in der versenkung des forums zu verschwinden!!
> zum glück hab ich das gerade eben noch so gesehen *kelmeshoffnungenzerstör*


ich war gerade dabei einen kleinen altar herzurichten...aber du hast ihn gerettet


----------



## THBiker (14. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> OH MEIN GOTT!! unser liebster aller threads ist gerade dabei in der versenkung des forums zu verschwinden!!
> zum glück hab ich das gerade eben noch so gesehen *kelmeshoffnungenzerstör*




Leute Leute sowas darf doch nicht passieren!!  ...wo kommen wir denn dahin ;-)

Also weiterhin dummbabble.....wo bleiben eigentlich die Fotomontagen??


----------



## strandi (14. Februar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Leute Leute sowas darf doch nicht passieren!!  ...wo kommen wir denn dahin ;-)
> 
> Also weiterhin dummbabble.....wo bleiben eigentlich die Fotomontagen??


irgendwie lässt das engagement sehr zu wünschen übrig...und fotomontagen meinerseits müssen noch etwas auf sich warten lassen...hab momentan keinen bock zu basteln


----------



## Kitticat (14. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt was da wohl los is.... Aber auf Strandi is ja verlass. Lob dem Forumswart!!!!


----------



## strandi (14. Februar 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt was da wohl los is.... Aber auf Strandi is ja verlass. Lob dem Forumswart!!!!


*knuff*


----------



## THBiker (14. Februar 2006)

Strandi, stimmt das, dass die Dänen bei Olympia nicht gewinnen dürfen...bzw Plätze 1-3 belegen??     

weil´s angeblich keine dänischen Flaggen mehr gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (14. Februar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi, stimmt das, dass die Dänen bei Olympia nicht gewinnen dürfen...bzw Plätze 1-3 belegen??
> 
> weil´s angeblich keine dänischen Flaggen mehr gibt


hehe die produktion läuft auf hochtouren...anstelle von nahrungsmitteln und medikamenten werden jetzt nur noch flaggen als entwicklungshilfe geschickt


----------



## THBiker (14. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe die produktion läuft auf hochtouren...anstelle von nahrungsmitteln und medikamenten werden jetzt nur noch flaggen als entwicklungshilfe geschickt




da kann man gutes Geld mit verdienen...die sind gefragt zur Zeit....jetzt weiß ich auch warum die Österreicher nix gewinnen   .....die sind auch alle verbraucht...weiß/rot halt


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Februar 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt was da wohl los is.... Aber auf Strandi is ja verlass. Lob dem Forumswart!!!!



na dankeschön.. und ich werd hier geflissentlich übergangen oder wie? na warte.... ´

*g* das is übrigens ne sonderedition der italienischen flagge


----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> na dankeschön.. und ich werd hier geflissentlich übergangen oder wie? na warte.... ´
> 
> *g* das is übrigens ne sonderedition der italienischen flagge


du hast mich ja auch das ganze WE über im stich gelassen


----------



## Kitticat (15. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> na dankeschön.. und ich werd hier geflissentlich übergangen oder wie? na warte.... ´
> 
> *g* das is übrigens ne sonderedition der italienischen flagge



Ich werde über ein entsprechendes Pöstchen für Dich nachdenken....Du könntest vielleich die Arbeit des Forumwartes überwachen, quasi Forumswartüberwachungsbeauftragter....


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Februar 2006)

Moin!

Ihr macht immer so ne Panik wegen dem Thread, aber der lebt immer noch!
Hört doch endlich mal auf zu posten, dann machen wir nen Politik-Thread
und nen "Grab-die-Hecklerin-an-Thread"...
...den Rest kann man sich eh schenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Ihr macht immer so ne Panik wegen dem Thread, aber der lebt immer noch!
> Hört doch endlich mal auf zu posten, dann machen wir nen Politik-Thread
> ...


ne, n grab-die-hecki-an fred können wir uns auch schenken...die hat zickige freunde die einen anpöbeln wenn man baggert 
bin für die einführung eines bagger-die-kitti-an freds...man muss sich ja auch mal weiterentwickeln


----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde über ein entsprechendes Pöstchen für Dich nachdenken....Du könntest vielleich die Arbeit des Forumwartes überwachen, quasi Forumswartüberwachungsbeauftragter....


als wenn ich überwacht werden müsste


----------



## Hecklerin23 (15. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ne, n grab-die-hecki-an fred können wir uns auch schenken...die hat zickige freunde die einen anpöbeln wenn man baggert
> bin für die einführung eines bagger-die-kitti-an freds...man muss sich ja auch mal weiterentwickeln




Hö - Wat  
Meine Freunde sind keine Zicken, vielleicht ab und zu mal Diven  
Außerdem bist Du doch sonst auch nicht so zimperlich 
Aber über eine Nachfolgerin würde ich mich trotzdem nicht beklagen,
weißt ja Strandi, Beim nächsten Mal wird alles anders *lol*


----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> weißt ja Strandi, Beim nächsten Mal wird alles anders *lol*


hö  den versteh ich net...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (15. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hö  den versteh ich net...




Hätte vielleicht schreiben sollen, bei der nächsten Frau hier im Fred wird alles anders


----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte vielleicht schreiben sollen, bei der nächsten Frau hier im Fred wird alles anders


achsoooo  du meinst das die dann keine heisse affäre mit nem südafrikanischen surferstar beginnt sondern eher die nordische gelassenheit bevorzugt?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (15. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> achsoooo  du meinst das die dann keine heisse affäre mit nem südafrikanischen surferstar beginnt sondern eher die nordische gelassenheit bevorzugt?



Es ist doch immer wieder lustig wie manch ein Mann zickig wird wenn er sich abgewiesen fühlt  
Och Strandi, glaub nicht immer alles was Dir ein Kumpel bei nem hübschen kühlen Blonden an der Bar erzählt


----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch immer wieder lustig wie manch ein Mann zickig wird wenn er sich abgewiesen fühlt
> Och Strandi, glaub nicht immer alles was Dir ein Kumpel bei nem hübschen kühlen Blonden an der Bar erzählt


ich glaub ich schreib gleich gar nix mehr  ist vielleicht vollmond?
ich fühl mich nicht verstanden


----------



## Hecklerin23 (15. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ich schreib gleich gar nix mehr  ist vielleicht vollmond?
> ich fühl mich nicht verstanden




Och Strandi, komm jetzt nehm nicht alles so persönlich. Was wäre der Thread hier ohne Deine Kommentare. Und was wären Kitticat (sorry wenn ich jetzt einfach mal für Dich spreche) und ich ohne Deine Komplimente und Schmeichlereien  
Jetzt sei wieder lieb und fühl Dich verstanden


----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Och Strandi, komm jetzt nehm nicht alles so persönlich. Was wäre der Thread hier ohne Deine Kommentare. Und was wären Kitticat (sorry wenn ich jetzt einfach mal für Dich spreche) und ich ohne Deine Komplimente und Schmeichlereien
> Jetzt sei wieder lieb und fühl Dich verstanden


hecki, ich will ein kind von dir   
na gut, dann mag ich dich jetzt wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (15. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hecki, ich will ein kind von dir
> na gut, dann mag ich dich jetzt wieder



The show must go on


----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> The show must go on


genau, wir sind ja profis  
ich mach den ganzen zirkus hier eh nur für´s geld   
so, spinning ruft...bis später


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Februar 2006)

Spinning!?!
...spinnst du???

Vorsicht Frauen, der hat was vor!!!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (15. Februar 2006)

Vorsicht Frauen, der hat was vor!!![/QUOTE]

Richtig erkannt EL_Zimbo, habe mir bereits für Strandis nächsten Deutschland Aufenthalt einen Atombunker bauen lassen *gg*


----------



## face-to-ground (15. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Och Strandi, komm jetzt nehm nicht alles so persönlich. Was wäre der Thread hier ohne Deine Kommentare. Und was wären Kitticat (sorry wenn ich jetzt einfach mal für Dich spreche) und ich ohne Deine Komplimente und Schmeichlereien
> Jetzt sei wieder lieb und fühl Dich verstanden



was ein glück, daß ich schuhe mit rutschfester sohle habe...wäre fast auf dem ganzen schleim ausgerutscht und hätte mir sonstwas gebrochen (lol...vielleicht was anderes als schulterlux  )


----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Spinning!?!
> ...spinnst du???
> 
> Vorsicht Frauen, der hat was vor!!!


jo  also spinnen sowieso  und spinning so 2-3 mal pro woche   
hat aber eher weniger was mit frauen zu tun...das klappt ja auch mit bauch  nein, wenn ich wieder in der pfalz bin fahre ich andreas und bodo in grund und boden  yes sir!


----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> was ein glück, daß ich schuhe mit rutschfester sohle habe...wäre fast auf dem ganzen schleim ausgerutscht und hätte mir sonstwas gebrochen (lol...vielleicht was anderes als schulterlux  )


ach, auch wenn´s sich net so angehört hat...die hecki meint das so...des kam scho von herzen


----------



## face-to-ground (15. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ach, auch wenn´s sich net so angehört hat...die hecki meint das so...des kam scho von herzen



hmm...wenn du das meinst 

wow...du willst bodo und andreas in grund und boden fahren?  
ich werde mir ein mx-maschinchen ausleihen und mir das beim hinterherfahren ansehen


----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm...wenn du das meinst
> 
> wow...du willst bodo und andreas in grund und boden fahren?
> ich werde mir ein mx-maschinchen ausleihen und mir das beim hinterherfahren ansehen


jo, der gedanke kam mir mal als ich am strand entlang rollte...hier kann man ja nix anderes als grundlagenausdauer üben  na mal schauen wann ich fit genug bin...jetzt muss erstmal mein cc-renner feddig werden und dann gehts in den wald  
aber nimm ne mx-maschine mit genug ps...sonst siehst du von dem schauspiel net viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (15. Februar 2006)

cc-renner? kommt da eine gewisse altershomosexualität hervor?


----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> cc-renner? kommt da eine gewisse altershomosexualität hervor?


nun dieser begriff war mir bis eben unbekannt, da du ja aber weitaus mehr jahre auf dem buckel hast, kann das schon sein das es das gibt  
ich würde es einfach als altersschwäche bezeichnen  mein körper macht leider nicht mehr so mit wie früher


----------



## face-to-ground (15. Februar 2006)

lol viel ps? naja...vielleicht bekomm ich nochmal die wettbewerbs-zwofuffziger von nem bekannten , die vereint alles was so ein mopedchen braucht: höllisch laut, höllisch schnell, höllisch zickig, braucht höllische drehzahlen und ist höllisch geeignet nen acker umzupflügen - wenn dann noch ein ass auf dem teil sitzt, kannst noch höllisch eindruck schinden (öhm..also ich kanns net, könnt höchstens höllisch posen und bei irgendwelchen aktionen höllisch mitm gesicht auf den boden...naja  lassen wir das mal, zum hinterherfahren im wald reichen meine skills grad noch so)


----------



## mtb_nico (15. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jo, der gedanke kam mir mal als ich am strand entlang rollte...hier kann man ja nix anderes als grundlagenausdauer üben  na mal schauen wann ich fit genug bin...jetzt muss erstmal mein cc-renner feddig werden und dann gehts in den wald
> aber nimm ne mx-maschine mit genug ps...sonst siehst du von dem schauspiel net viel


Aha... also du *rollst* am Strand rum und nennst das Training? Ich nenne sowas Urlaub machen...


----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Aha... also du *rollst* am Strand rum und nennst das Training? Ich nenne sowas Urlaub machen...


das war ja bevor ich beschlossen hatte zu trainieren


----------



## face-to-ground (16. Februar 2006)

strandi macht uns hier den lance *gg* hat der nich auch immer spinning betrieben um im training für die tdf zu sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (16. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na mal schauen wann ich fit genug bin...jetzt muss erstmal mein cc-renner feddig werden und dann gehts in den wald




glaub bis dahin sind Andreas und Bodo in Rente


----------



## Kitticat (16. Februar 2006)

Hab ich gestern irgendwas verpasst  Nachfolgerin? Hecki, Du willst mich doch nicht mit den Frischlingen alleine lassen?

@strandi: Ich finde schon, dass Du jemanden brauchen kannst der Dir bissi auf die Finger schaut....und was mich noch seeeehr interessieren würde: trägst Du beim spinning lycra? Und was hast Du an,wenn Du am Strand rollst?


----------



## strandi (16. Februar 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich gestern irgendwas verpasst  Nachfolgerin? Hecki, Du willst mich doch nicht mit den Frischlingen alleine lassen?
> 
> @strandi: Ich finde schon, dass Du jemanden brauchen kannst der Dir bissi auf die Finger schaut....und was mich noch seeeehr interessieren würde: trägst Du beim spinning lycra? Und was hast Du an,wenn Du am Strand rollst?


na gut...dann oute ich mich mal  jaaaa, beim spinning trage ich lycra  bikehose und trikot von der bank gesponsort....schön mit grossen werbeaufdrucken   und clickschuhe  
was ich am strand anhabe musst du schon selbst rausfinden...das wird hier net verraten


----------



## Kitticat (16. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> was ich am strand anhabe musst du schon selbst rausfinden...das wird hier net verraten



Klar!!! Wollte ja eh im Sommer kommen  Da lohnt es sich sicher mehr
                         1. weil man weniger anhat und
                         2. weil Du dann mit Deinem training schon weiter 
                             fortgeschritten bist...


----------



## strandi (16. Februar 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Klar!!! Wollte ja eh im Sommer kommen  Da lohnt es sich sicher mehr
> 1. weil man weniger anhat und
> 2. weil Du dann mit Deinem training schon weiter
> fortgeschritten bist...


na dann pass mal auf das ich nicht schon zu weit fortgeschritten bin in meinem training  aber das argument mit weniger kleidung unterstütze ich


----------



## Kitticat (16. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na dann pass mal auf das ich nicht schon zu weit fortgeschritten bin in meinem training  aber das argument mit weniger kleidung unterstütze ich



Zu weit für wen? Mich? Ach strandilein, das quittiere ich mit einem müden lächeln...aber wenn Du mal wieder in D Land bist kannsde gern mal zu mir ins Spinning kommen. Mit komplettem Outfit natürlich


----------



## strandi (16. Februar 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Zu weit für wen? Mich? Ach strandilein, das quittiere ich mit einem müden lächeln...aber wenn Du mal wieder in D Land bist kannsde gern mal zu mir ins Spinning kommen. Mit komplettem Outfit natürlich


wie jetzt  erst kann´s net wenig genug sein und jetzt doch in vollem outfit


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Februar 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Zu weit für wen? Mich? Ach strandilein, das quittiere ich mit einem müden lächeln...aber wenn Du mal wieder in D Land bist kannsde gern mal zu mir ins Spinning kommen. Mit komplettem Outfit natürlich


Im Kompletten Outfit? D.h. also angeschrumpfte Hosen und Trikot! Da habe ich noch nen entsprechendes Bild von uns zwei auf der Festplatte...


----------



## THBiker (16. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wie jetzt  erst kann´s net wenig genug sein und jetzt doch in vollem outfit




Strandi Strandi...das willst du doch niemand antun...in einem Hauch von nichts    ........


----------



## strandi (16. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Im Kompletten Outfit? D.h. also angeschrumpfte Hosen und Trikot! Da habe ich noch nen entsprechendes Bild von uns zwei auf der Festplatte...


hehe das bild hab ich auch noch...aber im vergleich zu meinem spinningoutfit war das auf unserer tour das reinste freerider outfit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (16. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wie jetzt  erst kann´s net wenig genug sein und jetzt doch in vollem outfit



Alles zu seiner Zeit!!!! Will ja nicht, dass mir die Mitglieder weglaufen...


----------



## strandi (16. Februar 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Alles zu seiner Zeit!!!! Will ja nicht, dass mir die Mitglieder weglaufen...


als wenn die weglaufen würden wenn sie mich nackig sehen   
höchstens ein paar männer würden sich vor neid verziehen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (16. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> als wenn die weglaufen würden wenn sie mich nackig sehen
> höchstens ein paar männer würden sich vor neid verziehen




Wenn jemand wegläuft, dann nur um schnell eine Kamera zu holen - Strandi im Ganzkörperkondom oder nackig - Der Knaller


----------



## strandi (16. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand wegläuft, dann nur um schnell eine Kamera zu holen - Strandi im Ganzkörperkondom oder nackig - Der Knaller


die fotos sind millionen wert


----------



## Hecklerin23 (16. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> die fotos sind millionen wert




Millionen von Beschwerden über den armen Nar(r)wal den keiner wieder ins Meer schmeißt  Upps, war der böse  
Nein, nach dem Spinning wirst Du Dich bald als Adonis präsentieren und vielleicht sogar mich dann doch noch aus dem Bunker locken


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> die fotos sind millionen wert


Schön wärs...  

Apropos Kameras. Hat hier irgendjemand Ahnung von Digicams und könnte mir die ein oder andere Frage, bzgl. Belichtungszeit und Blendengedöns, dazu beantworten?

nico


----------



## Hecklerin23 (16. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Schön wärs...
> 
> Apropos Kameras. Hat hier irgendjemand Ahnung von Digicams und könnte mir die ein oder andere Frage, bzgl. Belichtungszeit und Blendengedöns, dazu beantworten?
> 
> nico




Nö


----------



## strandi (16. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Millionen von Beschwerden über den armen Nar(r)wal den keiner wieder ins Meer schmeißt  Upps, war der böse
> Nein, nach dem Spinning wirst Du Dich bald als Adonis präsentieren und vielleicht sogar mich dann doch noch aus dem Bunker locken


du glaubst doch wohl net das ich das nach dieser bemerkung noch will  
versauer doch in deinem blöden bunker, wenn ich erstmal adonisgleich aussehe kann ich ALLE haben


----------



## Hecklerin23 (16. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> du glaubst doch wohl net das ich das nach dieser bemerkung noch will
> versauer doch in deinem blöden bunker, wenn ich erstmal adonisgleich aussehe kann ich ALLE haben




 Wenn aber nicht, dann glaube ja nicht, dass ich Dich wieder aus dem Meer ziehe nur weil ein Tierschützer es gut mit Dir gemeint hat, pah 
Brauchst dann auch nicht um Hilfe zu rufen statt Baywatch kommt dann Weight Watch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (16. Februar 2006)

wir wolln bilder sehn!!

die frage ist:

Kann strandi überhaupt lycra tragen?

bis jetzt kann ich das nur von mietzekatze behaupten. der rest sind eh allet freeraida


----------



## face-to-ground (16. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn aber nicht, dann glaube ja nicht, dass ich Dich wieder aus dem Meer ziehe nur weil ein Tierschützer es gut mit Dir gemeint hat, pah
> Brauchst dann auch nicht um Hilfe zu rufen statt Baywatch kommt dann Weight Watch




wow..sind das die frühlingsgefühle, die bei hecki dafür sorgen, daß sie den verbalen vorschlaghammer auspackt?


----------



## strandi (16. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wow..sind das die frühlingsgefühle, die bei hecki dafür sorgen, daß sie den verbalen vorschlaghammer auspackt?


weiss auch net was mit der abgeht...und mir sagen ich sei zickig  
frauen halt


----------



## face-to-ground (16. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> weiss auch net was mit der abgeht...und mir sagen ich sei zickig
> frauen halt



so ist das bei denen...andere sind zickig..aber die selbst..das ist dann was gaaaaaanz anderes!!  

naja..das rumgespinne macht die frauen halt auch irgendwie interessant


----------



## Pfalzyeti (16. Februar 2006)

Hab grad was geiles gefunden!

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/homerun.html 

Mal gespannt wie weit ihr kommt!

Ich finds nur geil! Kommt mir wie letzten Freitag vor!


----------



## strandi (16. Februar 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad was geiles gefunden!
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/homerun.html
> 
> ...


sauber...schonmal für morgen üben  
54 meter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (17. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> weiss auch net was mit der abgeht...und mir sagen ich sei zickig
> frauen halt



Pah, was mir abgeht  Tze
Ich mache mir nur Sorgen um Dich  

Ich möchte doch auch nicht, dass Du von diesen Damen gerettet wirst


----------



## proclimber (17. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> sauber...schonmal für morgen üben
> 54 meter



respkt! bei mir schläft er immer bei 46 m ein


----------



## strandi (17. Februar 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> respkt! bei mir schläft er immer bei 46 m ein


hehe die übung machts


----------



## strandi (17. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Pah, was mir abgeht  Tze
> Ich mache mir nur Sorgen um Dich
> 
> Ich möchte doch auch nicht, dass Du von diesen Damen gerettet wirst


na das sind doch echte leckerbissen :kotz:


----------



## Kitticat (17. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na das sind doch echte leckerbissen :kotz:



Nicht Dein Ding? Ich dachts mir fast!! 
Wann und wo war eigendlich die Nummer mit dem Elvis Kostüm? Vorher ist die Adonisnummer eh überflüssig. Und bis zum Sommer schaffst Du das schon, in Deinem A lter doch kein Problem!! Nur immer schön weiter spinnen und Strand-rollen...


----------



## strandi (17. Februar 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht Dein Ding? Ich dachts mir fast!!
> Wann und wo war eigendlich die Nummer mit dem Elvis Kostüm? Vorher ist die Adonisnummer eh überflüssig. Und bis zum Sommer schaffst Du das schon, in Deinem A lter doch kein Problem!! Nur immer schön weiter spinnen und Strand-rollen...


elvis randaliert nächste woche donnerstag in ketsch...frag mich aber net wie der laden heisst 
sonntag ist dann strassenfasching in schifferstadt...dort allerdings aufgrund temperatur als moorhuhn und net als elvis  der pfalzyeti wird auch dort sein  also komm auch mal vorbei


----------



## strandi (17. Februar 2006)

es rückt immer näher: das Åre Mountain Mayhem Festival 31.07. - 06.08.2006 in Åre (Nordschweden dicht an der norwegischen Grenze)
chilliges festival...





geile strecken...





geiles wetter in grandioser natur





nette dirts...





blonde mädels   





slopestyle...





4x





...und lustige sanitöter  





wer interesse hat sollte sich bei "strandi tours" melden zwecks organisation der anreise etc...


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Pah, was mir abgeht  Tze
> Ich mache mir nur Sorgen um Dich
> 
> Ich möchte doch auch nicht, dass Du von diesen Damen gerettet wirst



ich wusste gar nicht, daß du bei baywatch bist..auf dem linken bild die rechts hinten, das bist doch du, oder?


----------



## strandi (17. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich wusste gar nicht, daß du bei baywatch bist..auf dem linken bild die rechts hinten, das bist doch du, oder?


jetzt wo du´s sagst  ich hatte sie gar nicht gesehen...war von der vorne links so begeistert


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Februar 2006)

uii...*g* was ist denn mit dir los? ist hecki uninteressant geworden? hast ne neue? *neidischguck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (18. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> uii...*g* was ist denn mit dir los? ist hecki uninteressant geworden? hast ne neue? *neidischguck*


ja...die hier


----------



## face-to-ground (18. Februar 2006)

du immer mit deinen blondinen....


----------



## guru39 (18. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Kameras. Hat hier irgendjemand Ahnung von Digicams und könnte mir die ein oder andere Frage, bzgl. Belichtungszeit und Blendengedöns, dazu beantworten?
> 
> nico



Hi Nico
wat willst den Wissen?
Ich hab zwar känn plan,awer moi Freundin hot änen, vielleicht kann sie dir Helfen!!!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich wusste gar nicht, daß du bei baywatch bist..auf dem linken bild die rechts hinten, das bist doch du, oder?



Ja das bin ich, wollte Strandi bei einer gemütlichen Runde im Meer begleiten, aber so wie das immer ist. Da passt man sich an und prompt wird man wegen einer anderen verlassen


----------



## face-to-ground (19. Februar 2006)

mit deiner lebenserfahrung solltest eigentlich wissen, daß man das mit dem anpassen halt auch net macht...zumindest is das im bezug auf frauen so 
aber davon abgesehen..wem oder was hast dich angepasst?
nimmst auch nen neuen nick? á la "mainstream-hecki"?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> mit deiner lebenserfahrung solltest eigentlich wissen, daß man das mit dem anpassen halt auch net macht...zumindest is das im bezug auf frauen so
> aber davon abgesehen..wem oder was hast dich angepasst?
> nimmst auch nen neuen nick? á la "mainstream-hecki"?


----------



## strandi (20. Februar 2006)

also jetzt mal hergehört...das kann ja wohl net warstein das kelme und seine mannen mehr postings zusammenbringen in ihrem winterpokalfred als wir hier in unserem hochwertigen, philosophischen weltverbesserungsthread  
also: posten


----------



## kona-patient (20. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> also jetzt mal hergehört...das kann ja wohl net warstein das kelme und seine mannen mehr postings zusammenbringen in ihrem winterpokalfred als wir hier in unserem hochwertigen, philosophischen weltverbesserungsthread
> also: posten



bitte, hier mein beitrag. wird mal wieder zeit

face: hast du aus fehlern gelernt?


----------



## strandi (20. Februar 2006)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> bitte, hier mein beitrag. wird mal wieder zeit
> 
> face: hast du aus fehlern gelernt?


ich will net sagen das du mir gefehlt hast   
aber ich freu mich trotzdem das du den thread mit leben füllst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2006)

Das Ende ist nah! 

Schon hilft nur noch künstliche Beatmung und die Magensonde für den Fred ist wahrscheinlich schon gelegt. Das wird aus humanitären Gründen irgendwann abgeschaltet ... 


Kelme - hoffnungsfroh


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich will net sagen das du mir gefehlt hast
> aber ich freu mich trotzdem das du den thread mit leben füllst



Hey Strandi, watn los. Jetzt wo Du einen Neue hast sollte sich die Fehde zwischen Dir und Kona-Tröte doch eigentlich in Luft auflösen  

Und Kleme, nein dieser Fred wird nicht beatmet werden müssen solange Strandi noch selbstständig atmen kann


----------



## strandi (20. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Strandi, watn los. Jetzt wo Du einen Neue hast sollte sich die Fehde zwischen Dir und Kona-Tröte doch eigentlich in Luft auflösen
> 
> Und Kleme, nein dieser Fred wird nicht beatmet werden müssen solange Strandi noch selbstständig atmen kann


das du auch immer alles auf dich beziehen musst


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das du auch immer alles auf dich beziehen musst




Ruder, ruder, paddel, paddel


----------



## strandi (20. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ruder, ruder, paddel, paddel


probierst du jetzt grade im ruderboot auf "meine" insel rüberzukommen oder was


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> probierst du jetzt grade im ruderboot auf "meine" insel rüberzukommen oder was



 nein mit Sicherheit nicht, aber ich freue mich über mein wohlverdientes Gnadenbrot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona-patient (20. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich will net sagen das du mir gefehlt hast
> aber ich freu mich trotzdem das du den thread mit leben füllst



komm schon. sei lieb.ich werd verrückt! strandi hat ne neue??? ich dacht schon du wärst monogam. post mal ein bild von deiner flamme, ich will mal lachen  

hecki: war das böse?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Februar 2006)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> komm schon. sei lieb.ich werd verrückt! strandi hat ne neue??? ich dacht schon du wärst monogam. post mal ein bild von deiner flamme, ich will mal lachen
> 
> hecki: war das böse?



@Tröti
siehe Post 4377 auf dieser Seite  
Meine Erlösung  

Wie, was soll daran böse sein????


----------



## strandi (20. Februar 2006)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> ich dacht schon du wärst monogam.


monogam? kann man das essen?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> monogam? kann man das essen?




Du mit Sicherheit


----------



## mtomac204de (20. Februar 2006)

hallo hecklerin kannst du dich noch an mich erinnern hatte den unfall auf der bahn in worms


----------



## strandi (20. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Du mit Sicherheit


hm, war nicht witzig  
oder meinst du damit ich würde mich nur von luft und liebe ernähren


----------



## strandi (20. Februar 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> hallo hecklerin kannst du dich noch an mich erinnern hatte den unfall auf der bahn in worms


@hecki  kaum biste mich (scheinbar) los, kommt der nächste


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> @hecki  kaum biste mich (scheinbar) los, kommt der nächste




Wie konnte ich nur annehmen, dass Du mich ohne einen Nachfolger generiert zu haben, verlässt  
Naja, ob man von Luft und Liebe solch einen prächtigen Körperbau erreicht wage ich mal zumindest im Ansatz zu bezweifeln  Das war doch charmant, oder?! Gucke mal, selbst ich habe von Dir was lernen können  

@mtomac
Ja, ich weiß noch wer Du bist. Wie gehts Deinem Haxen? Kannst Du wieder fahren? Grüße


----------



## strandi (20. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie konnte ich nur annehmen, dass Du mich ohne einen Nachfolger generiert zu haben, verlässt
> Naja, ob man von Luft und Liebe solch einen prächtigen Körperbau erreicht wage ich mal zumindest im Ansatz zu bezweifeln  Das war doch charmant, oder?! Gucke mal, selbst ich habe von Dir was lernen können


sagen wir mal so...ein ansatz von besserung is erkennbar  aber ich mag ja die zickige hecki


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> sagen wir mal so...ein ansatz von besserung is erkennbar  aber ich mag ja die zickige hecki




Au man, jetzt magst Du mich ja doch wieder. Auf den Schreck muss ich erst mal eine rauchen gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (20. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie konnte ich nur annehmen, dass Du mich ohne einen Nachfolger generiert zu haben, verlässt
> Naja, ob man von Luft und Liebe solch einen prächtigen Körperbau erreicht wage ich mal zumindest im Ansatz zu bezweifeln  Das war doch charmant, oder?! Gucke mal, selbst ich habe von Dir was lernen können
> 
> @mtomac
> Ja, ich weiß noch wer Du bist. Wie gehts Deinem Haxen? Kannst Du wieder fahren? Grüße


nein bin null fitt mein fuß ist total zertrümmert und habe noch immer null belastung werde 2006 noch nicht fahren können aber wenn ich glück habe kann ich laufen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Februar 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> nein bin null fitt mein fuß ist total zertrümmert und habe noch immer null belastung werde 2006 noch nicht fahren können aber wenn ich glück habe kann ich laufen




Hossa, das klingt ja heftig. Ich wünsche Dir einen guten Heilungsprozess auf das Du wenigstens bald wieder ordentlich auftreten kannst.


----------



## mtomac204de (20. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hossa, das klingt ja heftig. Ich wünsche Dir einen guten Heilungsprozess auf das Du wenigstens bald wieder ordentlich auftreten kannst.


ichweiß nicht ob du es gehört hast aber einen tag nach meinem unfall haben sie mir mein ellsworth dare aus dem keller geklaut und bin jetzt auf der suche danach


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Februar 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> ichweiß nicht ob du es gehört hast aber einen tag nach meinem unfall haben sie mir mein ellsworth dare aus dem keller geklaut und bin jetzt auf der suche danach



Ja hatte davon gehört. Krasse Aktion. Hast Du bisher wenistens den ein oder anderen Ansatzpunkt? Poste doch mal ein Bild von dem Radel wenn Du eins hast. Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du es wieder findest, obwohl viel Hoffnungen kann man sich nach einem halben Jahr sicherlich nicht mehr machen, so hart wie es klingt, ist aber leider so. Echt Schei$$e


----------



## mtomac204de (20. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hatte davon gehört. Krasse Aktion. Hast Du bisher wenistens den ein oder anderen Ansatzpunkt? Poste doch mal ein Bild von dem Radel wenn Du eins hast. Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du es wieder findest, obwohl viel Hoffnungen kann man sich nach einem halben Jahr sicherlich nicht mehr machen, so hart wie es klingt, ist aber leider so. Echt Schei$$e


null verdach kann jeder gewesen sein binn aber seit heute erst wieder fitt und kann länger als 10 min sitzen ohne das der haxen mit blut voll leuft naja werde suchen und suchen werden wir euch imm sommer wieder bei uns sehen?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Februar 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> null verdach kann jeder gewesen sein binn aber seit heute erst wieder fitt und kann länger als 10 min sitzen ohne das der haxen mit blut voll leuft naja werde suchen und suchen werden wir euch imm sommer wieder bei uns sehen?



Mit Sicherheit  
Im Moment sind wir mehr im Wald unterwegs. 
Alles Gute
Tanja


----------



## mtomac204de (20. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Sicherheit
> Im Moment sind wir mehr im Wald unterwegs.
> Alles Gute
> Tanja


servus biss dann melde mich wieder


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Februar 2006)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> bitte, hier mein beitrag. wird mal wieder zeit
> 
> face: hast du aus fehlern gelernt?



natürlich nicht - denn es würde ja heißen, daß ich mal fehler gemacht hätte...  

es gilt noch der alte spruch: früher dachte ich immer, ich wäre eingebildet - heute weiß ich, daß ich was besseres bin  


hecki raucht? ein schlechtes zeichen - normalerweise rauchen doch dinge, kurz bevor sie kaputt gehen - is dein MHD überschritten, hecki?  

@ mtomac: gute besserung und viel glück beim finden deines radls - wahrscheinlich ist es aber schon  in einzelteilen in der e-bucht verscheuert worden oder jemand weit weg von hier freut sich über ein schnappchen. hoffe, du hast anzeige erstattet, ein hübsches foto beigepackt und den herren in grün die rahmennummer gegeben...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich nicht - denn es würde ja heißen, daß ich mal fehler gemacht hätte...
> 
> es gilt noch der alte spruch: früher dachte ich immer, ich wäre eingebildet - heute weiß ich, daß ich was besseres bin
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (20. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich nicht - denn es würde ja heißen, daß ich mal fehler gemacht hätte...
> 
> es gilt noch der alte spruch: früher dachte ich immer, ich wäre eingebildet - heute weiß ich, daß ich was besseres bin


grins...etwas das uns verbindet


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hach Dreckspatzi, ich fröhne noch den guten alten Genussmitteln und genieße es. Määääp Feeehler  Ok, ich gestehe



was gestehst du? MHD überschritten? nun...das wissen wir doch alle schon lange


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2006)

aus fehlern kann man nur lernen 
(isch machä gerne fähler )
Gruß Guru


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Februar 2006)

klaro...wenn man lernbedarf hat, muss man auch fehler machen, um sich daran zu verbessern...
aber strandi und ich wissen halt, was sache ist - so sparen wir uns das lernen


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> klaro...wenn man lernbedarf hat, muss man auch fehler machen, um sich daran zu verbessern...
> aber strandi und ich wissen halt, was sache ist - so sparen wir uns das lernen



auch klaro 
isch bin halt net Perfekt, un deshalb is des a gut so


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Februar 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> auch klaro
> isch bin halt net Perfekt, un deshalb is des a gut so




 
ich bin italiener...des langt doch schon, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (20. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin italiener...des langt doch schon, oder?


und ich nordmann  wir haben schon den alten römern gezeigt wo der hammer hängt


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> und ich nordmann  wir haben schon den alten römern gezeigt wo der hammer hängt


un isch hab schon mit Dino`s gekämpft


----------



## strandi (20. Februar 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> un isch hab schon mit Dino`s gekämpft


glaub dir fehlt der nötige ernst bei dieser sache  
so, ich geh pennen...bis morgen


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> und ich nordmann  wir haben schon den alten römern gezeigt wo der hammer hängt



aber nur, weil wir keinen bock mehr hatten und schon die ganze bekannte welt beherrscht haben


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> glaub dir fehlt der nötige ernst bei dieser sache
> so, ich geh pennen...bis morgen


Sorry isch meinte Gino`s


----------



## strandi (20. Februar 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry isch meinte Gino`s


----------



## strandi (20. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> aber nur, weil wir keinen bock mehr hatten und schon die ganze bekannte welt beherrscht haben


achso, die bekannte welt endete am teutoburger wald


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> achso, die bekannte welt endete am teutoburger wald


Ne, hat awer grad so gut gepasst


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Februar 2006)

rischdiiiiisch


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> rischdiiiiisch


jenau 
Gruß Guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona-patient (21. Februar 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> null verdach kann jeder gewesen sein binn aber seit heute erst wieder fitt und kann länger als 10 min sitzen ohne das der haxen mit blut voll leuft naja werde suchen und suchen werden wir euch imm sommer wieder bei uns sehen?



oh man, da hat dich der liebe gott aber sehr bestraft. gute besserung. 
und kauf dir bitte kein mopet mit strassenreifen  

ich will wieder ins bett
guten tag


----------



## mtomac204de (21. Februar 2006)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> oh man, da hat dich der liebe gott aber sehr bestraft. gute besserung.
> und kauf dir bitte kein mopet mit strassenreifen
> 
> ich will wieder ins bett
> guten tag


auf keinen fall mit motor bin schon auf der suche daswenn ich fit bin gleich los legen kann


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. Februar 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> un isch hab schon mit Dino`s gekämpft




Auch nicht schlecht Guru  

Und ich kämpfe bald täglich mit einem Exil-Deutschen der sich schon für den Dänischen Casanova hält und jeder zeigt wo sein Hammer hängt und
mit einem Exil-Italiener der mit seinem Temprament und Selbstsicherheit versucht krampfhaft Fehler zu kaschieren. 
Also, was wollt ihr mir eigentlich erzählen


----------



## strandi (21. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, was wollt ihr mir eigentlich erzählen


hm...das du keine ahnung hast?


----------



## han (21. Februar 2006)

Genau Hecki:  
kämpfe lieber mit Einheimischen, die ohne Punkt und Komma Sätze schreiben können...oder halt nicht


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm...das du keine ahnung hast?




Von Dingen die mich nicht interessieren? Stimmt!!  

@Han
Punkt Punkt Komma Strich - Nun zufrieden? 
Ich bin wenigstens schon aus dem Alter raus, wo ich jedem stolz beweisen kann, dass ich die Zeichensetzung der deutschen Sprache beherrsche ;0)


----------



## mtomac204de (21. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Dingen die mich nicht interessieren? Stimmt!!
> 
> @Han
> Punkt Punkt Komma Strich - Nun zufrieden?
> Ich bin wenigstens schon aus dem Alter raus, wo ich jedem stolz beweisen kann, dass ich die Zeichensetzung der deutschen Sprache beherrsche ;0)


guten morgen
du mach dir nix draus ich setze auch keine zeichen und wegen der rechtschreibung mach ich mich auch nicht verrückt die haubsache ist doch das mann versteht was gemeint ist oder
.,,.,.-.,-. das muß reichen


----------



## strandi (21. Februar 2006)

han...das war ein knaller


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. Februar 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen
> du mach dir nix draus ich setze auch keine zeichen und wegen der rechtschreibung mach ich mich auch nicht verrückt die haubsache ist doch das mann versteht was gemeint ist oder
> .,,.,.-.,-. das muß reichen




Nee, da mache ich mir echt nichts draus  
Aber mancheiner versteht anscheinend die Zeichensprache besser und da ich ja qualme, kann ich Zukunft auch mal Rauchzeichen geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (21. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, da mache ich mir echt nichts draus
> Aber mancheiner versteht anscheinend die Zeichensprache besser und da ich ja qualme, kann ich Zukunft auch mal Rauchzeichen geben


ja das mit dem rauchen ist auch so ein ding


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. Februar 2006)

Hey Strandi, what's up. Bewirbst Dich jetzt als bekennendes Nordlicht
bei den Pfälzer Buwe. Und das nur wegen dem fehlenden Humor hier in diesem Fred? Wo ist denn Deiner geblieben


----------



## strandi (21. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Strandi, what's up. Bewirbst Dich jetzt als bekennendes Nordlicht
> bei den Pfälzer Buwe. Und das nur wegen dem fehlenden Humor hier in diesem Fred? Wo ist denn Deiner geblieben


glaub langsam ich passe besser zu den pälzer buwe...trage ja schliesslich heute abend beim spinning wieder clickschuhe und lycra  
ausserdem wird man da net für jeden spruch blöd angepöbelt...finde wirklich das dieser thread hier den charme verliert...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> glaub langsam ich passe besser zu den pälzer buwe...trage ja schliesslich heute abend beim spinning wieder clickschuhe und lycra
> ausserdem wird man da net für jeden spruch blöd angepöbelt...finde wirklich das dieser thread hier den charme verliert...



Sowas nenne ich sprunghaft. 
Woran das wohl liegt - Wie es in den Wald hinein ruft so schalts heraus. 
An Charme verliert der Fred nur weil Du nicht mehr charmant bist, aber der Humor ist wie eh und je


----------



## strandi (21. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas nenne ich sprunghaft.
> Woran das wohl liegt - Wie es in den Wald hinein ruft so schalts heraus.
> An Charme verliert der Fred nur weil Du nicht mehr charmant bist, aber der Humor ist wie eh und je


tja, bin halt kein casanova mehr  
und der humor is im keller find ich...aber ok...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tja, bin halt kein casanova mehr
> und der humor is im keller find ich...aber ok...



Wuuuuaaaaaah, Strandi ist geheilt  
Dann könnte man ja fast sagen I-F-S + sonstwas Fred - R.I.P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona-patient (21. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wuuuuaaaaaah, Strandi ist geheilt
> Dann könnte man ja fast sagen I-F-S + sonstwas Fred - R.I.P.



naaaaaain, bitte nich. das ist der besste freed im forum!  
mach mal das licht im keller an strandi.
was macht eigendlich unser downhiller nico? 

@mtomac204de hat deine lunge auch was abekommen


----------



## han (21. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> glaub langsam ich passe besser zu den pälzer buwe...trage ja schliesslich heute abend beim spinning wieder clickschuhe und lycra
> ausserdem wird man da net für jeden spruch blöd angepöbelt...finde wirklich das dieser thread hier den charme verliert...


yo besser ist das. Kelme wird sich freuen und wir sollten LIVE einen trinken gehen


----------



## mtomac204de (21. Februar 2006)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> naaaaaain, bitte nich. das ist der besste freed im forum!
> mach mal das licht im keller an strandi.
> was macht eigendlich unser downhiller nico?
> 
> @mtomac204de hat deine lunge auch was abekommen


meine lunge gutschter is total ok  habe nur ein problem kann des jahr net biken 
aber dafür wird gebaut und genagelt im frühjahr kommt nochmal der tieflader mit raupe und bretter bretter bretter


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Februar 2006)

wasn hier los...schlägt beim strandi die frühjahrsdepression zu? *g* ernüchterung?
und dann..was für ein humor? hier wird doch nur dumm gebabbelt...aber das ist ja net lustig 

hmpf..und was heißt hier exil-italiener? ich bin hier geboren und aufgewachsen...ich such mir halt immer passend zur situation aus, ob ich grad italiener oder pfälzer bin 
und dank meiner tollen und umwerfenden selbstbeherrschung, meiner gottgleichen selbstsicherheit und dem heißen südländischen temperament (ich nehm die ausführung mit einem e mehr, hecki ) hab ich ne riesengroße klappe, laber mich in alles mögliche rein und übersteh es irgendwie halbwegs würdevoll (aber ich steh dazu...)


----------



## strandi (21. Februar 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> yo besser ist das. Kelme wird sich freuen und wir sollten LIVE einen trinken gehen


ja schon, aber wie kommste da grad drauf?  biste sonntag in pinkeltown am start? oder donnerstag in ketsch?


----------



## strandi (21. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wasn hier los...schlägt beim strandi die frühjahrsdepression zu? *g* ernüchterung?
> und dann..was für ein humor? hier wird doch nur dumm gebabbelt...aber das ist ja net lustig


man weiss es nicht...ernüchterung im wahrsten sinne des wortes  puh hab eben beim spinning das letzte WE ganz gut gemerkt  
so, weiter dumm babbeln...find das alles zu ernst hier


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> (ich nehm die ausführung mit einem e mehr, hecki ) hab ich ne riesengroße klappe, laber mich in alles mögliche rein und übersteh es irgendwie halbwegs würdevoll (aber ich steh dazu...)



Is des jetzt kleinlüsch,oder lustüsch gemeint 
isch verstehs net 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Februar 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Is des jetzt kleinlüsch,oder lustüsch gemeint
> isch verstehs net
> Gruß Guru.




des kann man auch net verstehen...dafür brauchste so´n twistät prehn, sonst wirste verrückt beim versuch das zu raffen


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> dafür brauchste so´n twistät


Hi Face
des verstäh.isch jetzt widda net


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Februar 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Face
> des verstäh.isch jetzt widda net



twistät prähn is ein begriff ausm ausland, ne beschreibung in der fremdsprache findeste hier, unten rechts is ein foto von meinem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Februar 2006)

Hi Face
wie jetzt,prehn oda prähn 
ansonsten verstanden 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. Februar 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Face
> des verstäh.isch jetzt widda net



Ist auch nicht wischtisch Gurulein.
Dreckspatz wollte mich darauf hinweisen, dass ich in dem Wort Temp(e)rament ein E vergessen habe.
So, jetzt kaufe ich ein Vokal und hoffe das unser Italienischer Pfälzer nur wieder gut mit mir ist. (Mist und dafür gebe ich noch meine letzten Kröten für diesen Monat aus)
Dreckspatz, das ziehe ich Dir von Deinem Taschengeld ab und kaufe Dir dafür einen Rotstift  Und Du bist schuld, dass ich mir heute keinen schönen schwarzen Kaffe mehr leisten kann 
Man seid ihr kleinkariert geworden.


----------



## strandi (22. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Man seid ihr kleinkariert geworden.


was heisst denn hier "ihr"


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> was heisst denn hier "ihr"



Du auch Du Schmollbär  
Du gehst doch seit neuesten auch zum lachen in den Keller und das noch ohne Licht  Komm Strandi sei wieder lieb und geb Gas


----------



## strandi (22. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Du auch Du Schmollbär
> Du gehst doch seit neuesten auch zum lachen in den Keller und das noch ohne Licht  Komm Strandi sei wieder lieb und geb Gas


wenn ich dann net wieder gleich angezickt werde


----------



## han (22. Februar 2006)

nur nicht weich werden strandi.... alter Frauenversteher  



-----------------------------------
es kann nur einen Italopfälzer geben


----------



## strandi (22. Februar 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> nur nicht weich werden strandi.... alter Frauenversteher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neee, nur freundlich nicht weich  
was issen das fürne signatur  kommt jetzt der machtkampf der paten in der pfalz oder was


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich dann net wieder gleich angezickt werde



Mensch Strandi, dann laufe halt im Kleidchen rum statt dein dickes Fell zu tragen


----------



## strandi (22. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Strandi, dann laufe halt im Kleidchen rum statt dein dickes Fell zu tragen


meinst wohl mein lycra-kleidchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> meinst wohl mein lycra-kleidchen



Genau dieses  Das Bärenfell stand Dir besser


----------



## Pfalzyeti (22. Februar 2006)

Hui-Buh!


----------



## face-to-ground (22. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist auch nicht wischtisch Gurulein.
> Dreckspatz wollte mich darauf hinweisen, dass ich in dem Wort Temp(e)rament ein E vergessen habe.
> So, jetzt kaufe ich ein Vokal und hoffe das unser Italienischer Pfälzer nur wieder gut mit mir ist. (Mist und dafür gebe ich noch meine letzten Kröten für diesen Monat aus)
> Dreckspatz, das ziehe ich Dir von Deinem Taschengeld ab und kaufe Dir dafür einen Rotstift  Und Du bist schuld, dass ich mir heute keinen schönen schwarzen Kaffe mehr leisten kann
> Man seid ihr kleinkariert geworden.



du ärmste...mein mitleid ist mit dir!!
ich würde dir ja einen schönen, schwarzen, heißen, leckeren kaffee anbieten, aber das würde implizieren, daß ich dich zu mir einlade...(so...genug bemitleidet, mal so nebenbei...)
wenn wir schon bei den kleinen karos sind - heißt das nicht ein*en* vokal?  
des weiteren solltest du ja wissen, daß ich dir immer verzeihen kann  

aber..wenn du mir von meinem taschengeld nen rotstift kaufst, dann hol ich mir vom erbärmlichen rest einen satz süßer tier-aufkleber die ich dann immer ins fleissheftchen klebe neber einen positiven kommentar


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Februar 2006)

Ultra...
Habe eben durch den ZDF Olympialivestream festgestellt das ich im Herbst 2005 wohl wegen Doping gesperrt worden wäre wenn ich Straßenrennen fahren würde...


----------



## strandi (23. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ultra...
> Habe eben durch den ZDF Olympialivestream festgestellt das ich im Herbst 2005 wohl wegen Doping gesperrt worden wäre wenn ich Straßenrennen fahren würde...


warum  zuviel woi im blut gehabt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (23. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> du ärmste...mein mitleid ist mit dir!!
> ich würde dir ja einen schönen, schwarzen, heißen, leckeren kaffee anbieten, aber das würde implizieren, daß ich dich zu mir einlade...(so...genug bemitleidet, mal so nebenbei...)
> wenn wir schon bei den kleinen karos sind - heißt das nicht ein*en* vokal?
> 
> ...



 Und wir üben noch mal die Groß(kotzig)- und Klein(kotzig)schreibung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (23. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> warum  zuviel woi im blut gehabt


Ne... zu hoher Hämoglobinwert. Hatte damals beim Blutspenden einen von 16,4 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere und Maximum ist laut dem Dopingtyp im TV 16?!


----------



## han (23. Februar 2006)

es es genetisch bedingt ist, geht das klar  Wenn in deiner Familie hohe Werte die Regel sind  solltes du Hochleisungssport treiben > aufs Rad loß, loß


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. Februar 2006)

Nico der Edelhelfer vom Jan!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelme (23. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ne... zu hoher Hämoglobinwert. Hatte damals beim Blutspenden einen von 16,4 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere und Maximum ist laut dem Dopingtyp im TV 16?!


16? War der nicht nur für die Mädchen? Haben die Männers nicht 17? Welcher Wert gilt denn dich dann für dich jetzt?


Kelme - schneller. Höher. Weiter. Kaputter.


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Februar 2006)

Strandi? Hast du mich gerade angerufen? Landesvorwahl von Dänemark auf meinem Handy...?!


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Februar 2006)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> 16? War der nicht nur für die Mädchen? Haben die Männers nicht 17? Welcher Wert gilt denn dich dann für dich jetzt?
> 
> 
> Kelme - schneller. Höher. Weiter. Kaputter.


Öhhm... keine Ahnung.
Ich hatte anfang des Jahres 2005 einen um 14,9 oder so. Habe dann aber viel Ausdauer trainiert im Sommer...


----------



## strandi (23. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi? Hast du mich gerade angerufen? Landesvorwahl von Dänemark auf meinem Handy...?!


ja...dann geh doch ran du pappnase


----------



## Kelme (23. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> ...Habe dann aber viel Ausdauer trainiert im Sommer...


Ja, ja im Sommer, da war die Welt noch in Ordnung. Aber jetzt ist halt blöderweise Winter ...

K.


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Februar 2006)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ja im Sommer, da war die Welt noch in Ordnung. Aber jetzt ist halt blöderweise Winter ...
> 
> K.


Ja, Ja... Habt ihr im Winter eigentlich nichts zu tun bei der Arbeit?!


----------



## face-to-ground (23. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wir üben noch mal die Groß(kotzig)- und Klein(kotzig)schreibung



Sooo, nur für Dich werde ich eine Ausnahme machen und mal Groß(kotzige)- und Klein(kotzige)schreibung darstellen.
Um mein Verhalten zu rechtfertigen, reichen zwei Argumente:
-Ich pflege immer Klein zu schreiben.
-Regionstypische Redewendungen oder Schreibweisen anzukreiden sieht für mich nach Millimeterpapier aus, das sind schon keine 0,5er-Kästchen mehr. Mir das schöne Pfälzer Lokalkolorit mit dem Rotstift anzumalen - dabei hab ich fast drei Jahrzehnte geübt...

und um in alte gewohnheiten zu verfallen und nochmal nachzutreten  :
wenn man jemand zitiert, dann kann man die jeweiligen abschnitte mit einem [/quote] beenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (23. Februar 2006)

bitte keine pfälzer mundart schreiben!!!!!
das geht überhaupt nicht!!!
da bekommt man knoten in augen und zunge beim lesen.



danke

eL


----------



## face-to-ground (23. Februar 2006)

so weit kommts noch....hier im PFÄLZER WALD-forum unterwegs sein, aber die sprache leugenen wollen...horschemol....so geht des net!


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2006)

also werklisch, isch will so räde wie ma de schnawel
gewaxe is,des loss ich ma net vunem "icke"sache 
Gruß Gurulein


----------



## Hecklerin23 (24. Februar 2006)

Männers Männers, ihr seid teilweise echt schlimmer als die Mädels. Von wegen Zicken, Männer sind Böcke und das ist zwar nicht das Gleiche, aber durchaus nicht besser  

@Drecksspatz
Wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können und dieses Forum als Pfälzer Forum zu dominieren ist wohl auch nicht korrekt  . Denn soweit es meine Kenntnis der Region zulässt, ist Heidelberg und Mannheim nicht gleich Pfalz sondern BaWü. Und, dass wir auch stolz auf unsere Region sind sollte man uns gewähren. In diesem Sinne auf Württembergisch und Pfälzische Freundschaft


----------



## mtomac204de (24. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Männers Männers, ihr seid teilweise echt schlimmer als die Mädels. Von wegen Zicken, Männer sind Böcke und das ist zwar nicht das Gleiche, aber durchaus nicht besser
> 
> @Drecksspatz
> Wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können und dieses Forum als Pfälzer Forum zu dominieren ist wohl auch nicht korrekt  . Denn soweit es meine Kenntnis der Region zulässt, ist Heidelberg und Mannheim nicht gleich Pfalz sondern BaWü. Und, dass wir auch stolz auf unsere Region sind sollte man uns gewähren. In diesem Sinne auf Württembergisch und Pfälzische Freundschaft


naja so schlimm sind wir nun auch wieder net


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Februar 2006)

Genau! Mehr Völkerverständigung!

...also kommen jetzt die Mannheimer nach LU zum shoppen und die BASF zieht um nach MA?
Für mich sind LU und MA eh eine Stadt mit nem Fluss in der Mitte und Landesgrenzen
sind spätestens seit der Öffnung der europäischen Grenzen sowieso überbewertet.
Die Welt ist eins! Kann das mal jemand den Deppen sagen, die immer noch Krieg spielen und Terror verbreiten?


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Februar 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Männers Männers, ihr seid teilweise echt schlimmer als die Mädels. Von wegen Zicken, Männer sind Böcke und das ist zwar nicht das Gleiche, aber durchaus nicht besser
> 
> @Drecksspatz
> Wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können und dieses Forum als Pfälzer Forum zu dominieren ist wohl auch nicht korrekt  . Denn soweit es meine Kenntnis der Region zulässt, ist Heidelberg und Mannheim nicht gleich Pfalz sondern BaWü. Und, dass wir auch stolz auf unsere Region sind sollte man uns gewähren. In diesem Sinne auf Württembergisch und Pfälzische Freundschaft



*g* wasn mit dir los? so nen sanften ton? hab ich was übersehen/-lesen? kommt irgendwann, wenn ich es nicht erwarte ein verbaler hammer?

da stellt man sich auf die schrecklichste, aller verbalen attacken ein und dann das...schmusekurs... 
bist du irgendwie kaputt gegangen?   oder....nein..das kann nicht sein  wer bist du und was hast du mit unserer hecki gemacht?


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> naja so schlimm sind wir nun auch wieder net


Da geb isch da recht 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## strandi (28. Februar 2006)

kaum bin ich mal net da, geht hier gar nix...tztz...
jetzt is aber vorbei mit alaaf und helau - jetzt wird wieder gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (28. Februar 2006)

genau..zeigs uns allen....


----------



## strandi (28. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> genau..zeigs uns allen....


ich bin doch forumswart und net kindergärtner


----------



## proclimber (28. Februar 2006)

wo bitte is hier der Unterschied???


----------



## strandi (28. Februar 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> wo bitte is hier der Unterschied???


hm, stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Kitticat (28. Februar 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> wo bitte is hier der Unterschied???



Ha ha!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Februar 2006)

Oh man,... kann ich düftig kochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (28. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man,... kann ich düftig kochen...


darum biste wohl auch so dünn  
ich kann übrigens gut kochen


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Februar 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> darum biste wohl auch so dünn
> ich kann übrigens gut kochen


So dünn bin ich auch wieder nicht. Das Mensaessen ist schon recht fett und so richtig Sport habe ich auch nicht mehr gemacht in den letzten Wochen...

Aber das du kochen kannst glaube ich dir direkt! 

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Februar 2006)

gehst halt mal beim strandi in die lehre 

und so nebenbei..du bist schon ein ziemlicher spargel *g*


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> gehst halt mal beim strandi in die lehre
> 
> und so nebenbei..du bist schon ein ziemlicher spargel *g*


Nur weil ich nicht die Wohlstandskrankheit habe?!


----------



## Kelme (28. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> ...und so richtig Sport habe ich auch nicht mehr gemacht in den letzten Wochen...
> ... nico


Stimmt  


K.


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Februar 2006)

der war bestimmt wieder faul wie sau...
hier nix gepostet....kein sport gemacht...

dann erst behaupten, kein spargeltarzan zu sein, im nächsten posting aber direkt mal das gegenteil zu behaupten und stolz drauf zu sein...


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Februar 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> der war bestimmt wieder faul wie sau...
> hier nix gepostet....kein sport gemacht...
> 
> dann erst behaupten, kein spargeltarzan zu sein, im nächsten posting aber direkt mal das gegenteil zu behaupten und stolz drauf zu sein...


Oh man oh man... Ihr wollt mich fertig machen? Stimmts? Hab ich nicht recht!?!

Ach es gibt auch etwas zwischen hungerkrank und stämmig...


----------



## proclimber (28. Februar 2006)

tja so sin se halt...die neureichen...nix zu futtern aber´n fettes bike unterm hintern


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Februar 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> tja so sin se halt...die neureichen...nix zu futtern aber´n fettes bike unterm hintern


Hehe... vielleicht wird euch jetzt ja klar warum ich nix zu essen zu hause habe?!
Zum Glück gibts die Unimensa in der es reichlich Nachschlag gibt...


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Februar 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe... vielleicht wird euch jetzt ja klar warum ich nix zu essen zu hause habe?!
> Zum Glück gibts die Unimensa in der es reichlich Nachschlag gibt...



mach nur weiter so *g* und aus nico, dem spargeltarzan mit dem fetten bike, wird der fette nico mit dem spargelfahrrad....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (1. März 2006)

So... drückt mir die Daumen. Muss jetzt an die Uni und Klausur in meiner Paradedisziplin schreiben (hoffentlich nehme ich da den Mund jetzt nicht zu voll... ).
Bis heute Abend...

nico


----------



## strandi (1. März 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> So... drückt mir die Daumen. Muss jetzt an die Uni und Klausur in meiner Paradedisziplin schreiben (hoffentlich nehme ich da den Mund jetzt nicht zu voll... ).
> Bis heute Abend...
> 
> nico


wusste noch gar net das man klausuren in dumm babbeln schreiben kann  oder was meintest du mit paradedisziplin   
viel glück


----------



## mtb_nico (1. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wusste noch gar net das man klausuren in dumm babbeln schreiben kann  oder was meintest du mit paradedisziplin
> viel glück


Technische Mechanik. Lief auch ganz gut, falls es einen interessiert. Nur habe ich danach den Fehler begangen direkt mit technischer Thermodynamik anzufangen. Ich bin schon wieder so geladen... 
Habe eben auch mal schön Hefeweizen gekauft. Oder wie ich es gerne nennen: Medizin...

nico


----------



## Speedbullit (1. März 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Technische Mechanik. Lief auch ganz gut, falls es einen interessiert. Nur habe ich danach den Fehler begangen direkt mit technischer Thermodynamik anzufangen. Ich bin schon wieder so geladen...
> Habe eben auch mal schön Hefeweizen gekauft. Oder wie ich es gerne nennen: Medizin...
> 
> nico



interessiert glaube ich keinen


----------



## mtb_nico (1. März 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> interessiert glaube ich keinen


Deine Teilnahmslosigkeit besorgt mich langsam etwas. Überall lese ich von dir nur den Wayne...

Hab ich dir übrigens mal erzählt, dass ich mir zu anfangs überlegt habe Jura zu studieren? Ich war sogar schon mit unserem Anwalt auf Achse um mir das mal anzugucken.
Sei froh das das nicht der Fall war. Sonst würde ich dich noch viel mehr nerven, als mit uninteressanten Geschichten aus meinem Unileben... 

nico


----------



## proclimber (1. März 2006)

Anwalt Nico....kann ich mir garnet vorstellen, so im flecktarnanzug und kravatte  ...


----------



## mtb_nico (1. März 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> Anwalt Nico....kann ich mir garnet vorstellen, so im flecktarnanzug und kravatte  ...


Ich glaube du guckst zuviel J*A*G!  

Außerdem steht mir Uniform ganz gut. Und ne Krawatte gibts dafür auch! 
Beweißbilder liegen vor, dürfen aber aufgrund der Staatssicherheit nicht veröffentlicht werden. Im Gegensatz zu den Grünen ist mir die Bedeutung des Wortes geheim bewusst/bekannt...


----------



## face-to-ground (1. März 2006)

staatssicherheit? ich dacht, die stasi gabs nur bei den ossis *sfg*
aber für das allgemeinwohl ist es wohl besser, daß diese bilder unter verschluß bleiben - sonst gäbs ne massenpanik


----------



## mtb_nico (1. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> staatssicherheit? ich dacht, die stasi gabs nur bei den ossis *sfg*
> aber für das allgemeinwohl ist es wohl besser, daß diese bilder unter verschluß bleiben - sonst gäbs ne massenpanik


Dsa du das als Italiener nicht verstehst war mir klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (1. März 2006)

ey...willst du mich hier als ethnische minderheit im board diskriminieren? 
wenn du so weitermachst, komm ich mal nach w.a.b vorbei und laß dir meine espressomaschine auf den fuß fallen...


----------



## strandi (1. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> staatssicherheit? ich dacht, die stasi gabs nur bei den ossis *sfg*


da müssen wir wohl mal den eL fragen  
*duck & wech*


----------



## Pfalzyeti (1. März 2006)

Hey Strandi! Nächstes Jahr musst bis Aschermittwoch in D bleiben! 

Strassenfasching in MA war mehr als genial!


----------



## face-to-ground (1. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> da müssen wir wohl mal den eL fragen
> *duck & wech*



wieso? war er dabei? *sfg* oder hat der die zufällig gekannt? 

hey...ihr wart in mannheim? *hmpf* hättet ruhig was sagen können *g* bin da auch rumgetigert


----------



## strandi (1. März 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Strandi! Nächstes Jahr musst bis Aschermittwoch in D bleiben!
> 
> Strassenfasching in MA war mehr als genial!


das glaub ich gern  
nächstes jahr wieder  

@gesichtsbremse na ich war ja net in mannheim...sonst hätte ich dir bestimmt bescheid gesagt


----------



## THBiker (1. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das glaub ich gern
> nächstes jahr wieder
> 
> @gesichtsbremse na ich war ja net in mannheim...sonst hätte ich dir bestimmt bescheid gesagt




wußte gar nicht dass du da warst...hab ich wohl verpaßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (1. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ey...willst du mich hier als ethnische minderheit im board diskriminieren?
> wenn du so weitermachst, komm ich mal nach w.a.b vorbei und laß dir meine espressomaschine auf den fuß fallen...


Was du da so alles reininterpretierst... 

P.S.: Es sei dir verziehen bei eurer heutigen Leistung in Sachen Fußball!


----------



## strandi (2. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wußte gar nicht dass du da warst...hab ich wohl verpaßt


habs doch im forum angekündigt 
naja, nächstes mal bin ich zu kallstadt da und danach zu wachenheim


----------



## face-to-ground (2. März 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Was du da so alles reininterpretierst...
> 
> P.S.: Es sei dir verziehen bei eurer heutigen Leistung in Sachen Fußball!



naja..wenn die azzurri gegen nen gegner angetreten wären, dann hätte man auch von einer leistung sprechen können... *gähn*


----------



## strandi (2. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> naja..wenn die azzurri gegen nen gegner angetreten wären, dann hätte man auch von einer leistung sprechen können... *gähn*


tja, die deutsche mannschaft ist leider die einzige, die die italienische mannschaft als gegner bezeichnen muss


----------



## THBiker (2. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> habs doch im forum angekündigt
> naja, nächstes mal bin ich zu kallstadt da und danach zu wachenheim



öhm hab ich wohl überlesen oder vergessen....ich verfolg diesen fred nicht mehr so regelmäßig   

Kallstadt ist ja auch bald...könn´ma zusammen hinfahren


----------



## strandi (2. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> öhm hab ich wohl überlesen oder vergessen....ich verfolg diesen fred nicht mehr so regelmäßig
> 
> Kallstadt ist ja auch bald...könn´ma zusammen hinfahren


naja, bald...ende april


----------



## Kitticat (2. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> naja, bald...ende april



Ok OK, ich habs abgespeichert!! Nachdem ich Dich/Euch am Sonntag versetzt habe muss ich mich da wohl ranhalten....


----------



## strandi (2. März 2006)

ui, grad gesehen...das åre festival hat ne neue website: http://www.mayhemfestival.com/
folgende stelle auf der seite fand ich sehr überzeugend   
MTV MAYHEM PARTY'S 
In association with MTV, Åre town will be belting out a whole feast of parties throughout the week. More info on mayhem party details and locations coming shortly. *Start putting away some money now towards that new liver transplant. *


----------



## mtb_nico (2. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> naja, bald...ende april


da hab dann sogar ich Zeit...


----------



## strandi (2. März 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> da hab dann sogar ich Zeit...


das will ich doch wohl hoffen...immerhin haben wir dann unser 2 jähriges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (2. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das will ich doch wohl hoffen...immerhin haben wir dann unser 2 jähriges



bist du "umgestiegen" 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## mtb_nico (2. März 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> bist du "umgestiegen"
> Gruß Guru.


Das muss man nicht verstehen,... das muss man genießen...


----------



## strandi (2. März 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Das muss man nicht verstehen,... das muss man genießen...


schöner hätte ich es net sagen können


----------



## guru39 (2. März 2006)

naja,wo die liebe "hin" fällt 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## strandi (3. März 2006)

so, der strandinator fährt gleich nach schweden zum skifahren  
zum ersten mal abfahrt  das wird ein spass  
hier gehts hin: http://www.nettski.dk/isaberg/webcam/
bis sonntag dann


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2006)

Na dann mal viel Spass Strandi!
So langsam könnte ich hier auch die Langlaufski auspacken wenn ich welche hätte. Mit dem Auto fahre ich heute nämlich nirgens mehr hin...

nico


----------



## Kelme (3. März 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> So langsam könnte ich hier auch die Langlaufski auspacken wenn ich welche hätte. Mit dem Auto fahre ich heute nämlich nirgens mehr hin...
> 
> nico


Langlauf ist ok. Bringt Punkte wie Rad fahren.


Kelme - auf die Bretter - fertig - los


----------



## face-to-ground (3. März 2006)

hmm..irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, daß da jemand nen feinen, leisen hinweis bekommen hat 

ihr luschen...ich hab mich heute tapfer mit 32mm breiten reifen durch verkehr, schnee, dreck, matsch und eis gekämpft und es ging irgendwie..auch wenn ich den einen oder anderen außenspiegel gerne als trophäe behalten hätte - ich muss nämlich in der fahrschule vor vielen jahren was falsch verstanden haben - ich dachte bisher, daß der korrekte abstand eines autos beim überholen eines radfahrers 1.5m wäre...tatsächlich sind es aber nur 1.5cm....


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, daß da jemand nen feinen, leisen hinweis bekommen hat
> 
> ihr luschen...ich hab mich heute tapfer mit 32mm breiten reifen durch verkehr, schnee, dreck, matsch und eis gekämpft und es ging irgendwie..auch wenn ich den einen oder anderen außenspiegel gerne als trophäe behalten hätte - ich muss nämlich in der fahrschule vor vielen jahren was falsch verstanden haben - ich dachte bisher, daß der korrekte abstand eines autos beim überholen eines radfahrers 1.5m wäre...tatsächlich sind es aber nur 1.5cm....


Hi Face
isch dachte 1,5mm wäre der richtige Abstand,als Autofahrer 
Gruß Guru.
Sag mal geht euch des Wetter net uff`m Sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal geht euch des Wetter net uff`m Sack


Aber hallo... ich bin hier in KL quasi eingeschneit... aber wenn ich mal ehrlich bin. Ob ich hier rumhocke oder zu hause... völlig egal...

nico


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2006)

Jo, awer es geht doch net ums rumhogge, mir geht`s total auf den (alten)Sack das ich net richtig Biken kann 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, awer es geht doch net ums rumhogge, mir geht`s total auf den (alten)Sack das ich net richtig Biken kann
> Gruß Guru.


Achso... na,.. dazu habe ich in letzter Zeit viel zu wenig Zeit. Wenn ich nicht am lernen bin dann darf ich mich mit Zylinderschäften für Fräser beschäftigen und wie ichs schaffe eine analoge Messuhr an einem SK40 Futter zu befestigen...

nico


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Achso... na,.. dazu habe ich in letzter Zeit viel zu wenig Zeit. Wenn ich nicht am lernen bin dann darf ich mich mit Zylinderschäften für Fräser beschäftigen und wie ichs schaffe eine analoge Messuhr an einem SK40 Futter zu befestigen...
> 
> nico



Des kann isch da a net sage,bin zwar Foinmechaniker awer isch hab mit "der" Materie schon 18Jahr nix mehr am Hut,
wo isch a froh drum bin!!!
Mir geht halt nur des Wetter auf den Sack:kotz: des geht vermutlich vielen hier so,aber wir haben ja "fast" Frühling
und es kann nur besser werden.
Gruß Guru.


----------



## mtb_nico (4. März 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Des kann isch da a net sage,bin zwar Foinmechaniker awer isch hab mit "der" Materie schon 18Jahr nix mehr am Hut,
> wo isch a froh drum bin!!!


Junge,... junge... Hochdeutsch ist das aber nicht...


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Junge,... junge... Hochdeutsch ist das aber nicht...


wieso,braucht man das "*Hier*"? 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (4. März 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, awer es geht doch net ums rumhogge, mir geht`s total auf den (alten)Sack das ich net richtig Biken kann
> Gruß Guru.




jo meine güte....lernsts halt...  aber net von mir..ich kanns auch net


----------



## face-to-ground (4. März 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hallo... ich bin hier in KL quasi eingeschneit... aber wenn ich mal ehrlich bin. Ob ich hier rumhocke oder zu hause... völlig egal...
> 
> nico



das war mir auch egal..hab ca 15-20cm schnee von der windschutzscheibe geschaufelt und dann nachts die sau rausgelassen...wird höchste zeit, daß ich nen evo VIII bekomme, dann komm ich dich mal abholen und zeig dir, wie man spaß im schnee hat


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> jo meine güte....lernsts halt...  aber net von mir..ich kanns auch net



dann sin ma ja schun zu zwet awer des mit`m "Hochdeitsch" lern isch  nimma!!!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## face-to-ground (4. März 2006)

wer will schunn hochdeitsch kenne (außer de hecki.... un selbst die macht des nur zum strunze...)


----------



## KrossChris (6. März 2006)

moinsen leute! na alles klar bei euch? wollte nur verkünden, dass ich wieder zurück bin vom schwarzen kontinent. also wenn jemand zeit und lust zum biken hat, bitte melden. ansonsten sieht man einige von euch hoffentlich am 25.3. in wildbad, sofern da dann kein schnee mehr liegt. also dann kameraden, frohes schaffen oder für die studenten wie mich, frohes abhängen oder biken.

greetz

chris


----------



## strandi (6. März 2006)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen leute! na alles klar bei euch? wollte nur verkünden, dass ich wieder zurück bin vom schwarzen kontinent. also wenn jemand zeit und lust zum biken hat, bitte melden. ansonsten sieht man einige von euch hoffentlich am 25.3. in wildbad, sofern da dann kein schnee mehr liegt. also dann kameraden, frohes schaffen oder für die studenten wie mich, frohes abhängen oder biken.
> 
> greetz
> 
> chris


moin knusper chris!
biste schön am frieren in mannem?  seit wann biste wieder da?
kannst dann ja wieder regelmässiger hier den thread aufmischen


----------



## proclimber (6. März 2006)

Moin chris! schön, dass du wieder da bist! Wenn das wetter mitspielet wirste Dennis, Markus, Marc und mich auf jeden Fall in Wildbad antreffen. bis dato vertreib ich mir hier noch ein wenig die zeit...


----------



## Speedbullit (6. März 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> Moin chris! schön, dass du wieder da bist! Wenn das wetter mitspielet wirste Dennis, Markus, Marc und mich auf jeden Fall in Wildbad antreffen. bis dato vertreib ich mir hier noch ein wenig die zeit...



zum schlittenfahren


----------



## proclimber (6. März 2006)

klar zum schlitten fahren...oder meinst du etwa, dass der schnee schon weg is. wollte den DH mal mit meinem Davos Schlitten abfahren...
ne, du hast schon recht, warscheinlich machen die parks alle erst im april auf, da die schneeverhältnisse ja echt katastriphal sind...leider


----------



## Kitticat (8. März 2006)

The Fred is dead?? Wasn mit unserm Forumswart los?? Hat der jetzt en Ski-Alpin-Fred aufgemacht oder was? Muss ich jetzt doch zu den total langweiligen Frankfurtern wechseln? Das könnt ihr mir doch net antuen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (8. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> The Fred is dead?? Wasn mit unserm Forumswart los?? Hat der jetzt en Ski-Alpin-Fred aufgemacht oder was? Muss ich jetzt doch zu den total langweiligen Frankfurtern wechseln? Das könnt ihr mir doch net antuen...




haben alle nur auf dich gewartet  ....Skialpin???? ...nene...wenn schon boarden!!!! ...apropos...hier schneit´s schon wieder


----------



## Kitticat (8. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> haben alle nur auf dich gewartet  ....Skialpin???? ...nene...wenn schon boarden!!!! ...apropos...hier schneit´s schon wieder



Boarden? So ein modernes Zeug macht der Strandi? In Lycra?
Ich glaub schon nemmer dran, das der Feldberg nochma Schneefrei wird. ICH WILL ENDLICH KURZE HOSEN BEI DEN JUNGS!!!!!!


----------



## THBiker (8. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Boarden? So ein modernes Zeug macht der Strandi? In Lycra?
> Ich glaub schon nemmer dran, das der Feldberg nochma Schneefrei wird. ICH WILL ENDLICH KURZE HOSEN BEI DEN JUNGS!!!!!!




denk da eher an kurze Röckchen und enge Tops   ....Strandi in Lycra.....das ist auch´n shcöner Anblick   


Könnt´n ja statt biken boarden gehen


----------



## han (8. März 2006)

yo, ich gehe nächste Woche für 2 Tage boarden.  
Biken bei dem Wetter ist zum *kot*****


----------



## Kitticat (8. März 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> yo, ich gehe nächste Woche für 2 Tage boarden.
> Biken bei dem Wetter ist zum *kot*****



Jo!!! Jammer Heul schimpf!!!! 

Okay, ich wär auch dafür. Wir machen einfach mal en Date aufm Berg. War zwar seid 5 Jahren nemmer boarden, krieg das aber sicher noch hin...Spass hätten wir allemal mehr als in dem Schlamm. Übrigens, Mari, mein Rad putz ich unter den Umständen überhaupt gar nie mehr!!!!


----------



## THBiker (8. März 2006)

mari

wo gehst du hin?? Wann??

will auch  .....


----------



## strandi (8. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> denk da eher an kurze Röckchen und enge Tops


grins...haste die faschingsbilder gesehen


----------



## THBiker (8. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> grins...haste die faschingsbilder gesehen



neee wo denn??


----------



## el Zimbo (8. März 2006)

...die Faschingsbilder will ich auch sehen! Biiiiiiiiitte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (8. März 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Faschingsbilder will ich auch sehen! Biiiiiiiiitte!!!


is nich  

by the way... auf http://www.arebikepark.com/ gibts ein kleines video das den bikepark zeigt...viel spass...das wird ein hammer sommer


----------



## el Zimbo (8. März 2006)

...na dann wenigstens ein Foto von dir im Kostüm, von mir aus auch nüchtern 
und ich werd's nicht ins Forum stellen, falls du das nicht selbst tust.


----------



## han (8. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> mari
> 
> wo gehst du hin?? Wann??
> 
> will auch  .....


Dienstag und Mittwoch nach Damüls (Voralberg)
liegt viel Schnee dort, habe ich mir sagen lassen


----------



## Flugrost (8. März 2006)

Ich war gestern am Mehliskopp Flutlichtschlittern - Schnee war klasse und mal rasch nach Feieramd da runterhuschen is auch kein wirklicher Stress.


----------



## THBiker (8. März 2006)

wer geht eigentlich von euch zum IG Treffen??? Wäre ja nicht schlecht wenn´n paar aus der Bergabfraktion auch dabei wären


----------



## face-to-ground (8. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> The Fred is dead?? Wasn mit unserm Forumswart los?? Hat der jetzt en Ski-Alpin-Fred aufgemacht oder was? Muss ich jetzt doch zu den total langweiligen Frankfurtern wechseln? Das könnt ihr mir doch net antuen...



lol...komisch...wenn ich nach ffm komm, is immer was los - du machst was verkehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrossChris (8. März 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> yo, ich gehe nächste Woche für 2 Tage boarden.
> Biken bei dem Wetter ist zum *kot*****


wusste doch schon immer dass du nen schönwetterbiker bist


----------



## han (8. März 2006)

@chris  komm du mal in mein alter. Wann gehen wir einen trinken? Bin z.Z. Strohwitwer

@TH: muss mal schauen, ob ich an diesem WE Zeit habe. Melde mich dann bei dir.

@Achim: war dar schon vor 2 Wochen. Zum einschwingen ganz OK..aber so ein paar Tiefschneehänge


----------



## Kitticat (8. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> lol...komisch...wenn ich nach ffm komm, is immer was los - du machst was verkehrt



Grossmaul!!!  Ich mein doch die Supersportler im Ffm Forum... In meiner Stadt kann ich mich seeeehr gut amüsieren!!! Aber was machst Du in Ffm? In Wackers Kaffee einkehren?


----------



## face-to-ground (9. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Grossmaul!!!  Ich mein doch die Supersportler im Ffm Forum... In meiner Stadt kann ich mich seeeehr gut amüsieren!!! Aber was machst Du in Ffm? In Wackers Kaffee einkehren?



jo klar....*g* daß dir das mit dem großmaul erst jetzt auffällt...  
im wo geh ich kaffee trinken? mir erscheint, daß du dich unverhältnismässig gut mit sonntagnachmittäglichen "vergnügungen" auskennst...wenn ich da vorbei kommen sollte, werde ich dich bestimmt bei deinem stammkaffeekränzchen antreffen, oder?


----------



## Flugrost (9. März 2006)

@Strohwitwer:





ich zieh mit


----------



## KrossChris (9. März 2006)

hey mari! wie siehts denn da heut abend aus? morgen und am wochenende bin ich schon ziemlich verplant. ich sag dir heimkehren is nen stress, glaub ich nehm den nächsten flieger und düse wieder ab ins land des windes und der wellen. lass mal schnacken wegen einen trinken gehen.

greetz

chris


----------



## Kitticat (9. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> jo klar....*g* daß dir das mit dem großmaul erst jetzt auffällt...
> im wo geh ich kaffee trinken? mir erscheint, daß du dich unverhältnismässig gut mit sonntagnachmittäglichen "vergnügungen" auskennst...wenn ich da vorbei kommen sollte, werde ich dich bestimmt bei deinem stammkaffeekränzchen antreffen, oder?



Du armer Ahnungsloser...Wacker ist DIE Kaffeerösterei hier am Ort. NATÜRLICH mit schmuckem Oma-Kaffee aber lecker lecker Kaffee!! Aber Du bist bestimmt so einer der alles auser Italomade verpönt... Und Sonntags suhle ich mich total gerne im Pfälzer Schlamm...gut für die Haut! Und krank bin ich auch nie


----------



## strandi (9. März 2006)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> glaub ich nehm den nächsten flieger und düse wieder ab ins land des windes und der wellen.


was willste denn in dk


----------



## han (9. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> was willste denn in dk


er meint wohl Nürnberg, das Land der Winde, seit Bumble dort wohnt


----------



## strandi (9. März 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> er meint wohl Nürnberg, das Land der Winde, seit Bumble dort wohnt


   
aber das dass auch schon wellen schlägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (9. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Du armer Ahnungsloser...Wacker ist DIE Kaffeerösterei hier am Ort. NATÜRLICH mit schmuckem Oma-Kaffee aber lecker lecker Kaffee!! Aber Du bist bestimmt so einer der alles auser Italomade verpönt... Und Sonntags suhle ich mich total gerne im Pfälzer Schlamm...gut für die Haut! Und krank bin ich auch nie




riiiischdiiisch... ich weiß, daß wacker DER kaffeeröster in ffm ist, aber leider ist für mich eben ein caffé das, was landesläufig als espresso bekannt ist und ich musste die erfahrung machen, daß hier in d sich die herren viel mühe geben, aber die guten noch lichtjahre hinter einem mittelmässigen italienischen kaffee hinterherhinken (ja, ich habe auch schon echt leckeren filterkaffee getrunken, aber das ist nicht meine welt...)
was das mit dem nicht krank sein zu tun hat, kann ich gut nachvollziehen - ich fahr täglich bei wind und wetter (und schnee  ) mit dem rad zur arbeit. obwohl..die abgasgeschwängerte luft in ffm und die tachos, die bei euch grundsätzlich 20km/h weniger anzeigen, als man tatsächlich fährt, wären auch ne nette herausforderung...das schult bestimmt die reflexe, wenn man ahnungslos die straße langbrettert und dann einer mit 70+ irgendwo herangeschossen kommt (und wenn nicht, so fördert es wenigstens die adrenalinausschüttung)


----------



## THBiker (9. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wer geht eigentlich von euch zum IG Treffen??? Wäre ja nicht schlecht wenn´n paar aus der Bergabfraktion auch dabei wären




Hallo Leute!! Ist denn das Interesse seitens der Bergab Fraktion so gering an dem Treffen


----------



## Kitticat (10. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl..die abgasgeschwängerte luft in ffm und die tachos, die bei euch grundsätzlich 20km/h weniger anzeigen, als man tatsächlich fährt, wären



Ha!! Das erklärt meine unzähligen Strafzettel. Ich bin mir IMMER sicher, dass ich nicht zu schnell bin!!! Kann ich Dich bei der nächsten Anfechtung als Zeugen angeben?


----------



## el Zimbo (10. März 2006)

@TH-Biker:
Ich wär hingegangen, wenn ich an dem Tag nicht in Würzburg wäre...
Aber mich hat's auch gewundert, dass sich niemand sonst von den üblichen Verdächtigen angemeldet hat.

Kriegste jetzt endlich das Metall aus'm Arm?
Gute Besserung!


----------



## strandi (10. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!! Ist denn das Interesse seitens der Bergab Fraktion so gering an dem Treffen


kriegt man flugkostenzuschuss von der IG  
dann wär ich dabei


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. März 2006)

@TH-Biker
Wusste gar nicht das die Bergabfraktion auf einmal gefragt ist. 
Sonst sind wir doch immer die unsportlichen Rowdies die alles kapputt machen 
Sicher das diese Fraktion dabei sein soll?


----------



## Flugrost (10. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @TH-Biker
> Wusste gar nicht das die Bergabfraktion auf einmal gefragt ist.
> 
> Sicher das diese Fraktion dabei sein soll?



Wenn Du Bergab die zwei Meterregel befolgst, dann bist Du natürlich nicht gefragt. Solltest Du ständig überm Boden schweben, dann vermutlich auch nicht.


----------



## el Zimbo (10. März 2006)

Gehst du hin, Flugrost?


----------



## Kelme (10. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Sicher das diese Fraktion dabei sein soll?


Ganz sicher!
Jeden einzelnen kann und will die IG zwar nicht vertreten, aber das kann meiner Meinung nach kein Grund sein, sich von Anfang an dezent aus dem Thema heraus zu halten.
Es sei denn die Position lautet: "Was kümmerst mich? Ich fahre mein Ding wo auch immer und sollen die nur mal daherreden. Kommt eh nichts bei raus!" Dann aber bitte nachher nicht jammern, dass ggfs. dort Meinungen verlautbart werden, die sich mit denen der "bergab Fraktion" als nicht 100% kompatibel erweisen.
Andere Variante: "Die werden das schon richtig machen. Mal schauen was raus kommt." Wäre mir zu bequem, aber das ist Einzelschicksal.

Letzte Frage: Wer hätte ein Interesse daran, die "bergab Fraktion" außen vor zu lassen?


K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (10. März 2006)

Warum net? 'bin doch CCler


----------



## Flugrost (10. März 2006)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte Frage: Wer hätte ein Interesse daran, die "bergab Fraktion" außen vor zu lassen?


Bergab Fraktion herself vielleicht?


----------



## THBiker (10. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @TH-Biker
> Wusste gar nicht das die Bergabfraktion auf einmal gefragt ist.
> Sonst sind wir doch immer die unsportlichen Rowdies die alles kapputt machen
> Sicher das diese Fraktion dabei sein soll?




Also Hecki....ist jetzt nicht dein ernst   ....wir wollen doch auch weiterhin auf den Trails fahren...oder sehe ich das falsch? Klar....ich weiß schon, wir machen es auch weiterhin, auch wenn´s verboten ist ....aber im Moment geht´s doch nur mal darum unsere Interessen zu vertreten....und ich denke, je mehr wir sind (Bergabfraktion), desto mehr nimmt man uns ernst, bzw berücksichtigt unsere Belange!
Mit einem fernbleiben bestätigt ihr doch nur das Vorurteil das gegen uns besteht.....verantwortungslose Heizer!  ....was aber in keinster weise stimmt, bei denen die ich kenne!
Ich bin ja auch kein Fan von einem Verein, aber das soll´s ja auch nicht werden, deswegen werde ich mal hingehen und mir anhören was man so vor hat! Danach kann ich für mich immer noch entscheiden ob das meine Interessen trifft oder nicht 
Nur sich dann vielleicht hinterher hinzustellen und schimpfen  über das was beschlossen wird(was sicherlich der ein oder andere tun wird....ich spreche ausdrücklich niemanden direkt an!!)....das wäre nicht fair!

Vielleicht schafft man es ja auch gemeinsam mal ne legale Strecke zu bekommen (woran wir ja kläglich gescheitert sind ).....und ich denke auch, dass das an mangelndem Engagement lag....was jedeoch nur eine Vermutung ist 

Es ist leider so, dass WIR etwas wollen und es wid niemand zu uns kommen und uns darum bitten, dass wir doch mal etwas in Angriff nehmen, sei´s jetzt das Befahren der Trails oder die Umsetzung einer legalen Strecke!

Ich fänd´s wirklich klasse, wenn wir auch zahlreich erscheinen und zeigen, dass wir auch Verantwortung übenehmen können und nicht nur dummschwätzen   (was ja aber auch dazu gehört ), aber letztendlich bleibt´s natürlich jedem selbst überlassen.

also dann bis zum....31.3. in Lambrecht


----------



## THBiker (10. März 2006)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz sicher!
> Jeden einzelnen kann und will die IG zwar nicht vertreten, aber das kann meiner Meinung nach kein Grund sein, sich von Anfang an dezent aus dem Thema heraus zu halten.
> Es sei denn die Position lautet: "Was kümmerst mich? Ich fahre mein Ding wo auch immer und sollen die nur mal daherreden. Kommt eh nichts bei raus!" Dann aber bitte nachher nicht jammern, dass ggfs. dort Meinungen verlautbart werden, die sich mit denen der "bergab Fraktion" als nicht 100% kompatibel erweisen.
> Andere Variante: "Die werden das schon richtig machen. Mal schauen was raus kommt." Wäre mir zu bequem, aber das ist Einzelschicksal.
> ...



da hatte der Kelme schnellere Finger als ich     ....

...nunja, ich denke sicherlich, dass die Bergabfraktion manchen Bikern ein Dorn im Auge ist, was sich aber vermutlich nur aus Vorurteilen begründet!
Meiner Meinung nach tut das aber nichts zur Sache momentan! man sollte vielleicht mal wider etwas mehr zusammenhalten in unseren deutschen Landen....schließlich haben wir doch im Grunde alle ein gemeinsames Interesse....wir wollen BIKEN...egal ob bgerhoch oder runter


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. März 2006)

Als erstes muss ich sagen, dass ich mich durchaus sehr gerne für so etwas einsetze, wenn es denn gut organisiert ist und Sinn macht. 
Allerdings gab es hier schon diverse Anklagen bzgl. der DH-Fraktion. Und ich befürchte das die CC-Fraktion sich durch unsere Vertreter in Gefahr sieht. 
Bloss nicht die DHler, die machen uns wieder alles kaputt   
Ich habe somit, ganz klar, keinen Nerv auf solch unqualifizierte Bemerkungen wie z.B. das Fluggitter hier schon wieder an den Tag legt und meine Zeit habe ich auch nicht gestohlen.
Ich glaube nicht, das durch mein fernbleiben oder das meiner Kollegen die Meinung über die DHler bestätigt wird, eher glaube ich, das eine gewisse andere Fraktion ganz zufrieden wäre wenn wir "Rowdies" dieser Veranstaltung fern blieben. 
Also, mal Balle flach!
Ich bin auf toleranter Ebene durchaus dafür zu begeistern, aber weder durch Einschränkungen von 2-Meter Regeln (was issn das überhaupt) noch durch Kritik an längeren Flugphasen (die nun bei mir auch nur Hüpferle sind) zu gewinnen.


----------



## THBiker (10. März 2006)

Ihr versteht das im Moment wohl nicht   (oder ich hab die rosa Brille auf )....aber es geht doch im Moment nicht um CC, DH, FR, und den ganzen Rest....es geht ums BIKEN....!

Warum kann man nicht mal zusammenhalten?

Mit deinem fernbleiben (wobei ich das bei denen noch verstehen würde die nicht im Pfälzerwald biken) bestätigst du doch nur das vorurteil von verantwortungslosen Begrab-Heizern! 

Ich bin sicherlich auch nicht der Freund eines DIMB-Vereins.

Und wenn wir nicht mal unter uns Bikern einig sind (nach außen hin zumindest), dann stärkt das doch nur den PWV oder sonstige Organisationen die gegen uns Biker sind!
Du mußt ja nicht gleich mit allen Best-Friends werden   


Ach noch was.....das Forum ist heut sch.... lahm....was´n da los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr versteht das im Moment wohl nicht   (oder ich hab die rosa Brille auf )....aber es geht doch im Moment nicht um CC, DH, FR, und den ganzen Rest....es geht ums BIKEN....!
> 
> Warum kann man nicht mal zusammenhalten?
> 
> ...




So schwer ist das doch nicht zu verstehen. Die DHler sind die letzten die sich für sowas nicht einsetzen würden oder wollen, aber man denkt auch 2-3 Ecken weiter. Hier geht es nicht um die Schließung von Freundschaften sondern darum das wir keinen Bock haben später als Sündenbock dazustehen, wenn es denn schief geht. Fängt ja jetzt schon an, siehe Äusserung von Flugrost. Ich höre es schon ganz laut "Wären die nicht dabei gewesen hätte es geklappt"! 
Und jetzt hör mir bitte auf mit diesem Vorwurf von der Bestätigung der verantwortungslosen Bergabheizer. So ein Blödsinn, mal im Ernst.
Sorry, aber evtl. sind ja ein paar dabei, aber ich weiß wo ich mich lieber raushalte


----------



## Flugrost (10. März 2006)

Es geht uns alle gleichermaßen an, die wir uns stollenbewehrt im PW bewegen wollen! und da sind stilistische Vorlieben extrem nebensächlich. Da wieder den Gähnklassiker von wegen Fraktion xy ist aber/sagt aber/hat den Ruf...zu bringen zeugt für mich von wenig Reflektion.
Für manche scheint es echt schwer zu verstehen zu sein, dass wir ausnahmsweise mal an einem Strang ziehen sollten. 

Achim - nie wieder ironisch


----------



## THBiker (10. März 2006)

na gut, vielleicht schimpfen sie über uns, wenn´s nicht klappt, aber ich kann dann wenisgtens behaupten, dass ich versucht habe meine Interessen durchzusetzen, bzw einzubringen!
Ich werde auch brav SIngletrails weiter fahren...auch wenn´s verboten wird! Ist bestimmt lustig so´n DH-Rennen mit´m Förster ;-) oder dem Herrn Wallner...aber ich höre mir zumindest an, was die Jungs vorhaben und ob das meine Interessen vertritt! WEnn nicht, werde ich mich nicht mehr daran beteiligen, bzw versuchen meine Interessen mehr durchzusetzten ...wie auch immer, das kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen!

Aber letztendlich muss das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden....wäre halt shcön gewesen, wenn man mal etwas mehr Zusammenhalt gezeigt hätte!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. März 2006)

@Fallgitter

Aha, jetzt wurde das Blatt schnell noch mal gedreht  

 An einem Strang zu ziehen ist für mich die leichteste Übung solange sich andere mal am Riemen reißen


----------



## Flugrost (10. März 2006)

@Hechlerin


> An einem Strang zu ziehen ist für mich die leichteste Übung solange sich andere mal am Riemen reißen



das sah bisher so nicht aus - freut mich, wenn Blättchen sich wenden


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. März 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> @Hechlerin
> 
> 
> das sah bisher so nicht aus - freut mich, wenn Blättchen sich wenden



 Is klar - somit wäre es geklärt


----------



## Flugrost (10. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ach noch was.....das Forum ist heut sch.... lahm....was´n da los



Mozilla geht sehr viel schneller als IE


----------



## strandi (10. März 2006)

das forum passt sich halt dem user an  
lädt übrigens blitzschnell bei mir


----------



## Flugrost (10. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das forum passt sich halt dem user an


...wäre dem so, müsste es öfter mal abstürzen...


----------



## Kitticat (10. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das forum passt sich halt dem user an
> lädt übrigens blitzschnell bei mir



Boah...Strandi...gabs heut großkotzfrühstück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (10. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Boah...Strandi...gabs heut großkotzfrühstück...




Strandi will nur, dass wir ihn übers Wochenende nicht vergessen


----------



## Kitticat (10. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi will nur, dass wir ihn übers Wochenende nicht vergessen



WIE???? könnten wir?


----------



## THBiker (10. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> WIE???? könnten wir?




Eben.....uns Kleiner in DK.....den kann man (leider ) net vergessen


----------



## face-to-ground (10. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ha!! Das erklärt meine unzähligen Strafzettel. Ich bin mir IMMER sicher, dass ich nicht zu schnell bin!!! Kann ich Dich bei der nächsten Anfechtung als Zeugen angeben?



können schon, aber du *darfst* nicht  
davon abgesehen...wie machst du das mit den vielen strafzetteln? ich bekomm NIE welche..und ich öhm...fahre immer so, wie es sich gehört  

@ hecki: wasn dir für ne laus über die leber gelaufen? so nen ton kenn ich von dir gar net  

ich sehs schon kommen..nicht, daß mein rucksack beim biken eh schon bleischwer wäre..demnächst darf ich noch meinen .44 Magnum-Argumentationsverstärker mitnehmen, wenn ich mich mal ab und an in den wald verirre....


----------



## THBiker (10. März 2006)

Ja Hecki war heut net gut drauf ....war wohl das falsche Thema.....naja so´n bissl kann ich sie ja nachvollziehen (wenn man(n) das bei´ner Frau überhaupt kann  )

na dann erholt euch mal alle schön am WE und macht euch net Aua


----------



## Kitticat (10. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> können schon, aber du *darfst* nicht
> davon abgesehen...wie machst du das mit den vielen strafzetteln? ich bekomm NIE welche..und ich öhm...fahre immer so, wie es sich gehört



Ja, genau SO fahr ich auch. Weiss auch net warum die MICH so gerne blitzen  Ich hab da verschiedene Taktiken
                 1. auf Verjährung warten     -klappt eigendlich nie 
                 2. Anfechten...musste mit meinem todkranken Kind zum Dr.,
                     der vor mir hat mich ausgebremst etc
                                                         -klappt manchmal 
                 3. Klappe halten,bezahlen, Punkte zählen
                                                         -klappt todsicher IMMER


----------



## strandi (10. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> @ hecki: wasn dir für ne laus über die leber gelaufen? so nen ton kenn ich von dir gar net


ich schon


----------



## face-to-ground (10. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich schon



jeder, wie er´s verdient


----------



## face-to-ground (10. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, genau SO fahr ich auch. Weiss auch net warum die MICH so gerne blitzen  Ich hab da verschiedene Taktiken
> 1. auf Verjährung warten     -klappt eigendlich nie
> 2. Anfechten...musste mit meinem todkranken Kind zum Dr.,
> der vor mir hat mich ausgebremst etc
> ...



genau so kann ja mal gar nich sein, sonst würden die dich nich so oft blitzen...hier kann ich dir leider nur 2 tipps geben: langsamer fahren: du bist so langsam, daß du innerhalb der erlaubten möglichkeiten bist; schneller fahren: du fährst so schnell, daß die verschlußzeit vom fotoapparat nicht mitkommt (ich glaube mich zu erinnern, daß das ab ca 320km/h der fall ist), zumindest bei den einstellungen in der stadt  

hmm...zum zweiten punkt: wenn der vordermann dich ausbremst, wieso bist du dann noch so schnell gewesen? 

ich wüsste noch einen punkt, warum die dich so gern anhalten: du siehst umwerfend aus und alle sind stolz wie oscar, wenn sie dich mal anhalten und nach deinen papieren fragen durften (ey mann, du hättest mich heute erleben sollen..ich halt die an, mach voll auf cool..und die wirft mir ein lächeln zu, das einen glatt umhaut (jaja...zähne wie sterne....so gelb..und so weit auseinander  ) - nee..du meinst doch nicht etwa, du hast DIE angehalten..usw, ect. pp....)

so...ich stell mal das "vorsicht, rutschgefahr"-schild vor den thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (10. März 2006)

http://www.sinn-frei.com/tv-total-du-bist-deutschland_2221.htm


----------



## Kitticat (13. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm...zum zweiten punkt: wenn der vordermann dich ausbremst, wieso bist du dann noch so schnell gewesen?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Schon mal was von Ampelblitz gehört?? Und zu dem Rest...da muss ich mich erstnoch von erholen....


----------



## face-to-ground (13. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal was von Ampelblitz gehört?? Und zu dem Rest...da muss ich mich erstnoch von erholen....




ein ampelblitz ist doch jemand, der an der ampel immer als erster fährt. also quasi durchstartet, noch während die glühlampe daran denkt, daß sie anfangen könnte zu leuchten, stehst du schon an der nächsten roten ampel  
die nette alternative ist, jemand zu einem blitzstart zu animieren und viel zu schnell durch die stadt zu rasen, während du ganz gemütlich mit strich 50 loszockelst...der clou: hinter dir steht die polizei und kümmert sich um den netten herren, während du vor lachen kaum geradeaus fahren kannst


----------



## THBiker (14. März 2006)

was´n hier los???

Der Fred net mehr unter den Top 10....ihr seid ziemlich nachlässig geworden


----------



## strandi (14. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was´n hier los???
> 
> Der Fred net mehr unter den Top 10....ihr seid ziemlich nachlässig geworden


mir fällt einfach kein dummes zeug mehr ein das ich posten könnte  
will endlich sommer...blöder dauerfrost


----------



## THBiker (14. März 2006)

Hmmm....dann mal was erfreuliches....mein Santa ist gestern gekommen   .....aber das gehört ja eigentlich i.d. schlachtplatte  

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch weiße Felgen....dass das sos chwer sein kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (14. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm....dann mal was erfreuliches....mein Santa ist gestern gekommen   .....aber das gehört ja eigentlich i.d. schlachtplatte
> 
> Jetzt brauch ich nur noch weiße Felgen....dass das sos chwer sein kann


warum weisse felgen  nach der ersten richtigen runde im dirt sind die eh braun


----------



## THBiker (14. März 2006)

ich putz ja mein Radl im Gegensatz zu dir ;-)

nee schaut einfach goil aus....find ich...geschmacksache halt.....aber wenn die jetzzt nicht kommen, dann nehme ich halt auch wieder schwarze ...und ich hätte so gern die Syncros gehabt


----------



## Flugrost (14. März 2006)

Weiß?


----------



## kona-patient (14. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> warum weisse felgen  nach der ersten richtigen runde im dirt sind die eh braun



genau! nur nich bei schönwetterfahrer  


hier strandi, ich hab da was gefunden, das wird dir sicher gefallen. besser als deine lachhaften fahrradfilme. 
http://ntropie.de/2006/03/03/the-next-big-thing/
isch libä disch, warum hat du disch verpischt    
enfach hammer. wie ich finde, besser als die tokiohostessen. was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## strandi (14. März 2006)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> genau! nur nich bei schönwetterfahrer
> 
> 
> hier strandi, ich hab da was gefunden, das wird dir sicher gefallen. besser als deine lachhaften fahrradfilme.
> ...


amateur...kenne ich doch schon längst...da gibts auch ne geile coverversion zu  die poste ich nachher wenn ich daheim bin


----------



## kona-patient (14. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> amateur...kenne ich doch schon längst...da gibts auch ne geile coverversion zu  die poste ich nachher wenn ich daheim bin



sorry, das schein ja echt seine runde zu machen. ne coverversion??? is ja zu arg. ich setz mich auch ´heut abend hin und bastel ne version für meine liebe "hecki"


----------



## strandi (14. März 2006)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, das schein ja echt seine runde zu machen. ne coverversion??? is ja zu arg. ich setz mich auch ´heut abend hin und bastel ne version für meine liebe "hecki"


 an hecki hab ich (ausnahmsweise  ) mal net gedacht bei dem teil...ich hab ehrlich gesagt gar net mehr gedacht, sondern auf dem boden gelegen  
hier die coverversion  
http://www.spreeblick.com/2006/03/08/sonnenlicht-reloaded/


----------



## Elmex (14. März 2006)

Hallo miteinander!  
Ich dachte mir jetzt wo es bald wieder losgeht mit dem biken
schau ich mal rein was geht und welche Themen anstehen.


----------



## face-to-ground (14. März 2006)

...wie jetzt...wenns so langsam losgeht..ich hab nie aufgehört


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie jetzt...wenns so langsam losgeht..ich hab nie aufgehört


jo, jetzt gehts widda los:wir treten den Winter in seinen 
fetten Arsch 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (15. März 2006)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, das schein ja echt seine runde zu machen. ne coverversion??? is ja zu arg. ich setz mich auch ´heut abend hin und bastel ne version für meine liebe "hecki"






Ich kann das nicht öffnen  
What the heck, hat das ganze wieder mit mir zu tun????
Tröti, was willst Du da basteln. Bitte keine erneuten skandalösen Fotomontagen!!!! Sags mir, bin doch so neugierig


----------



## mtomac204de (15. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann das nicht öffnen
> What the heck, hat das ganze wieder mit mir zu tun????
> Tröti, was willst Du da basteln. Bitte keine erneuten skandalösen Fotomontagen!!!! Sags mir, bin doch so neugierig


hallo hecklerin lange nichts gehört warst du krank?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (15. März 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> hallo hecklerin lange nichts gehört warst du krank?



Salve Du,

nö bin fit wie ein Turnschuh und eigentlich geister ich jeden Tag hier durchs IBC.
Darf das ja neben der Arbeit machen  
Allerdings sind in der letzten Zeit die Kommentare nicht mehr ganz so spaßig und von daher bleibt meine kreative Ader in Bezug auf Kontra auch etwas zurückhaltend ;0)
Was macht Dein Haxen? Habe gehört, das er schon auf 20kg belastet werden kann. Wünsche Dir weiterhin gute Besserung. 
Was macht die Planung für ein neues Radel?


----------



## Elmex (15. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie jetzt...wenns so langsam losgeht..ich hab nie aufgehört



Seid ihr den ganzen Winter auf dem Mountainbike gewesen und habt das kalte Wetter durchgebissen oder zuhause auf dem Heimtrainer?


----------



## THBiker (15. März 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß?




Jo, die Spank will ich aber nicht....das grün passt gar nicht  ...und ich denk die sind recht schwer....

hab mir jetzt mal MTX bestellt...ich hoffe die sind lieferbar  ...und wenn ich die dann putt hab, bestell ich mir im Sommer die Syncros DPS32  ....

trotzdem Danke!!

hat irgendjemand Lust draußen´n bissl rumzueiern??


----------



## THBiker (15. März 2006)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr den ganzen Winter auf dem Mountainbike gewesen und habt das kalte Wetter durchgebissen oder zuhause auf dem Heimtrainer?




beides....wobei ich ja eher Weichei war...aber aus anderen Gründen  ....ich war wohl nur alle 2-3 Wochen biken,wenn´s net gaaaanz so glatt war!

Hehe wir können ja raus...haben ja alle Haar auf´m Kopp und frieren net


----------



## Hecklerin23 (15. März 2006)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr den ganzen Winter auf dem Mountainbike gewesen und habt das kalte Wetter durchgebissen oder zuhause auf dem Heimtrainer?




Na klar, wir haben den ganzen Winter über Vollgas gegeben  
Gibt kein schlechtes Wetter. Nur schlechte Kleidung und unzureichenden Fahrstil


----------



## mtomac204de (15. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Salve Du,
> 
> nö bin fit wie ein Turnschuh und eigentlich geister ich jeden Tag hier durchs IBC.
> Darf das ja neben der Arbeit machen
> ...


du mir geht es eigentlich sau gut ich habe ja vergangene woch gesagt bekommen das ich belasten darf und darauf habe ich mir am samstag bei hibike ein neues radel geholt 
ich kann zwar noch nicht fahren  aber das ist ja egal hauptsache ich habe ein neues und kann es mir anschauen  jeden tag biss es soweit ist
du wenn das wetter soweiter geht werde ich in der kommenden woche die tore bei uns öfnen
wenn ihr lust und laune mitbringt seit ihr herzlich eingeladen  werde aber noch einmal bescheit geben wetter määääääsig 
gruss:matthias


----------



## Elmex (15. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> beides....wobei ich ja eher Weichei war...aber aus anderen Gründen  ....ich war wohl nur alle 2-3 Wochen biken,wenn´s net gaaaanz so glatt war!
> 
> Hehe wir können ja raus...haben ja alle Haar auf´m Kopp und frieren net



Wie die Hecklerin schon gesagt hat es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Kleidung und ich habe eine GUTE MÜTZE. 
Bei mir war es vom Wetter abgesehen zu stressig so dass keine Zeit zum biken war. Mein Kona habe ich auch verkauft, da ich es sowieso nicht richtig nutzen werde und kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (15. März 2006)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Kona habe ich auch verkauft, da ich es sowieso nicht richtig nutzen werde und kann.




aha....was hast du jetzt?? ein Kona Stab??  oder´n Puky  ....man man....noch kein Jahr fahrrad gefahren und schon beiom 3. Bike...Respekt  


Bei mir lag´s auch prmär net am Wetter, sondern an bestimmten Bauteilen in meinem Körper   ....safty firt im Moment


----------



## face-to-ground (15. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar, wir haben den ganzen Winter über Vollgas gegeben
> Gibt kein schlechtes Wetter. Nur schlechte Kleidung und unzureichenden Fahrstil



richtig...blöde nur, daß man fahrstil net einkaufen gehen kann


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann das nicht öffnen
> What the heck, hat das ganze wieder mit mir zu tun????
> Tröti, was willst Du da basteln. Bitte keine erneuten skandalösen Fotomontagen!!!! Sags mir, bin doch so neugierig


Hi Hecki
die sin morsche beim Raab,un denen ihr Deutsch
is bessa wie moins "Versprochen" 
@Face 
"fahrstiel", kann man kaufen,war heut im Baumarkt 3,99
sag awer net wo 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## face-to-ground (16. März 2006)

du bisch gemein!! un sowas schimpft sich guru.....


----------



## Hecklerin23 (16. März 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Hecki
> die sin morsche beim Raab,un denen ihr Deutsch
> is bessa wie moins "Versprochen"
> @Face
> ...




Salve Guru,
vielleicht auch besser das ich es nicht öffnen konnte  
Habe schon bei der Echoverleihung den Glauben an die Menschheit zum Großteil verloren. Wahrscheinlich wäre sie mit einem erfolgreichen Klick auf diesen Link völlig im Eimer gewesen. Somit existiert noch ein Funke Glauben in mir. Um diesen auch weiterhin zu bewahren und zu schützen, werde ich mir für heute Abend Fernsehverbot erteilen, damit nicht wieder sowas wie bei der Echoverleihung passiert.

Tja, und für Dreckspatzerl gilt - ne babble, fahrn sollscht - dann kommt die
Technik von ganz alleine und ist fer umme. 

Gucke mol do Guru - s'Hecky kann auch den Bergsträßer Dialekt


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Salve Guru,
> vielleicht auch besser das ich es nicht öffnen konnte
> Habe schon bei der Echoverleihung den Glauben an die Menschheit zum Großteil verloren. Wahrscheinlich wäre sie mit einem erfolgreichen Klick auf diesen Link völlig im Eimer gewesen. Somit existiert noch ein Funke Glauben in mir. Um diesen auch weiterhin zu bewahren und zu schützen, werde ich mir für heute Abend Fernsehverbot erteilen, damit nicht wieder sowas wie bei der Echoverleihung passiert.
> 
> Gucke mol do Guru - s'Hecky kann auch den Bergsträßer Dialekt



Hi Hecki
wieso, warscht traurig weil "Tokio Hotel" nur einen Echo bekumme hawe 
Gruß de gemeine Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (16. März 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Hecki
> wieso, warscht traurig weil "Tokio Hotel" nur einen Echo bekumme hawe
> Gruß de gemeine Guru.




Die hätten TH mit sämtlichen Echos die es zu verleihen gab direkt auf der Bühne bewerfen sollen. Dann wäre jetzt Ruhe  
Man, ich hoffe der Sänger wird sich írgendwann mal so richtig schämen. Wieso muss sich ein Junge in dem Alter schon schminken   
Oder ist es doch ein Mädscha?
http://oe3.orf.at/aktuell/stories/96011/


----------



## face-to-ground (16. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, und für Dreckspatzerl gilt - ne babble, fahrn sollscht - dann kommt die
> Technik von ganz alleine und ist fer umme.
> 
> Gucke mol do Guru - s'Hecky kann auch den Bergsträßer Dialekt




war des e versehe, mit dem dialekt? 

solang die deschnigg fer umme is un net umsunschd...


----------



## THBiker (16. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Die hätten TH mit sämtlichen Echos die es zu verleihen gab direkt auf der Bühne bewerfen sollen. Dann wäre jetzt Ruhe




Warum mich


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2006)

Hi
des find isch a ziemlisch witzisch 

http://www.krismon.de/video.html

Gängschdarrap-Musikvideo aus Eppelheim 
is definitiv bessa als "Sonnenschein "
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Elmex (16. März 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> des find isch a ziemlisch witzisch
> 
> http://www.krismon.de/video.html
> ...



Ist wirklich GUT aber die Biker (eins untendrunter) sind auch krass drauf.


----------



## T.I.M. (16. März 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> des find isch a ziemlisch witzisch
> 
> http://www.krismon.de/video.html
> ...



Hm..hm..hm... Erst schickst Du uns mit den Sonnenschein Krassomaten runter, und jetzt kommste uns hier mit den Jungs ausm Eppelwood Ghetto (Jim Pansen und Horst Cartridge) oda was? Aber die Gangster sind wenigstens Lustig.  

Fer Disch wärds escht Zeit das de Sommer kummt!!!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (17. März 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> des find isch a ziemlisch witzisch
> 
> http://www.krismon.de/video.html
> ...




Nein, nein, nein nicht noch mehr von diesem Trash biiiiiitte. 
 es ist schon bemerkenswert, wie sich manche Menschen ohne Skrupel zum Lachblatt machen  Frei nach dem Motto: "Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun" 
@Elmex - Eine Mütze ist schon mal ein Anfang  
@mtomac204de - Jetzt stell Dich mal nicht so divenhaft an und verrate uns welch 2Rad Du jetzt dein eigen nennst  
@TH_Biker - Nein, nicht Du - übrigens sind diese Initialen auch meine.
@Vogelstrauss - Ja, das war nur ein kurzer Anflug eines Dialekt-Syndroms


----------



## mtomac204de (17. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, nein, nein nicht noch mehr von diesem Trash biiiiiitte.
> es ist schon bemerkenswert, wie sich manche Menschen ohne Skrupel zum Lachblatt machen  Frei nach dem Motto: "Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun"
> @Elmex - Eine Mütze ist schon mal ein Anfang
> @mtomac204de - Jetzt stell Dich mal nicht so divenhaft an und verrate uns welch 2Rad Du jetzt dein eigen nennst
> ...


ich dacht du hast es dir schon angeschaut 
kona stinky 2006
aber bei meine photos ist es zu sehen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (17. März 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> ich dacht du hast es dir schon angeschaut
> kona stinky 2006
> aber bei meine photos ist es zu sehen




Ah, ok. Net schlecht her Specht  
Die Buttablömscha find ich aber auch schöööön


----------



## THBiker (17. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @TH_Biker - Nein, nicht Du - übrigens sind diese Initialen auch meine.



wenn ich jetzt Strandi wäre würde ich sagen

ach wie schöööön, dass wir was gemeinsam haben 

    

allen ein sonniges Wochenende..ich geh jetzt mein Santa anfangen zusammen zu bauen....und dann Laufräder einspeichen  ...aargh-...was´n Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (17. März 2006)

ja ja..die lieben laufräder....viel spass damit!!!


----------



## strandi (17. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich jetzt Strandi wäre würde ich sagen
> 
> ach wie schöööön, dass wir was gemeinsam haben
> 
> ...


hehe...das einzige was hecki und ich gemeinsam haben ist, dass wir beide aussergewöhnlich hübsch sind


----------



## Hecklerin23 (17. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich jetzt Strandi wäre würde ich sagen
> 
> ach wie schöööön, dass wir was gemeinsam haben
> 
> ...




Welcome to the SANTA Club. Welches hast Du Dir geleistet? Ok, das es weiß ist habe ich bereits mitbekommen.
Viel Spaß beim einspeichen, ist wie beim stricken - Eine rechts, eine links, eine fallen lassen


----------



## eL (17. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß beim einspeichen, ist wie beim stricken - Eine rechts, eine links, eine fallen lassen



wie gut das ich DAS immer einer Frau überlasse


----------



## THBiker (17. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Welcome to the SANTA Club. Welches hast Du Dir geleistet? Ok, das es weiß ist habe ich bereits mitbekommen.
> Viel Spaß beim einspeichen, ist wie beim stricken - Eine rechts, eine links, eine fallen lassen



Hehe Danke für den Tip Hecki...ich weiß ja was da auf mich zu kommt!!  ....egal, macht ja Spaß

Hier mal´n 1.  Bildchen von meinem Schatzl


----------



## mtomac204de (17. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe Danke für den Tip Hecki...ich weiß ja was da auf mich zu kommt!!  ....egal, macht ja Spaß
> 
> Hier mal´n 1.  Bildchen von meinem Schatzl


schick


----------



## Flugrost (17. März 2006)

Sehr hübsch!!! ... aber wozu Cantisockel?


----------



## THBiker (17. März 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> schick




wart mal wenn´s fertig ist  ....nur blöd das die Jungs aus´m Laden mein Innenlager und die Speichennippel verkauft haben  ...d.h. ich kann net mal viel zusammenbauen! 

weiter warten  ...egal...bleibt´s länger neu


----------



## THBiker (17. März 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr hübsch!!! ... aber wozu Cantisockel?




Die kommen ja noch ab...hab´s doch eben erst bekommen  

Die sind halt nun mal standard dran...dachte acuh, dass´s 2 Versionen gibt.... ..aber anscheinend nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (17. März 2006)

Cool, gefällt mir *thumbsup* aber war ja klar das mir das gefällt *gg*


----------



## THBiker (20. März 2006)

Moin Mädels und Jungs....allen ne schöne tolle Arbeitswoche


----------



## mtomac204de (20. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Mädels und Jungs....allen ne schöne tolle Arbeitswoche


danke 
aber ich bin nicht angesprochen


----------



## strandi (20. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Mädels und Jungs....allen ne schöne tolle Arbeitswoche


hab frei heute


----------



## koch (20. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Mädels und Jungs....allen ne schöne tolle Arbeitswoche


hab heute frei, geilstes wetter und...ne riesenerkältung. toll,was? naja, viel spass an die, die heute fahren können!


----------



## face-to-ground (20. März 2006)

koch: schicksal würde ich sagen...oder? nun..dann laß das rad halt zu hause und geh ne runde spazieren  

dein zitat von mario andretti is einfach super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ich (20. März 2006)

wunder schönen guten tag an alle freunde des 2-rads...
wie lange fährst n du schon miss hecklerin???
ist ja doch eher selten das hübsche frauen biken
und erst recht ddd
wenn dann fahren sie ja sonst trial oder cc...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab frei heute




Ich auch  

@ich
Vor 2 Jahren das erste MTB gekauft. 
DH seit einem Jahr, vorher nur ein bisserl den Berg runtergecruised.
Der Rest (auf Dirt oder auf Rampen rumdoppsen) seit ca. einem halben Jahr, aber nur sporadisch wenn es sich ergibt.

Grüße von der Bergstraße


----------



## ich (20. März 2006)

schön schön

schade das du so weit weg wohnst, sonst könnten wir ma zusammen ne runde drehen 

wie bistn eigentlich auf santa cruz gekommen???

ist ja doch schon ne bissl edlere marke die man eher kauft wenn man etwas ahnung hat!(soll nicht heißen das du keine ahnung hast...)


----------



## THBiker (20. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab frei heute




Ihr Är............ e   ....ich mußte heute wieder ran.....naja wat soll´s! 


ich hoffe ihr wart bei dem Wetter wenigstens biken


----------



## strandi (20. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Är............ e   ....ich mußte heute wieder ran.....naja wat soll´s!
> 
> 
> ich hoffe ihr wart bei dem Wetter wenigstens biken


ne...weil:
1. hab ich besuch  
2. isses ar... kalt  
morgen wieder arbeiten


----------



## THBiker (20. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ne...weil:
> 1. hab ich besuch
> 2. isses ar... kalt
> morgen wieder arbeiten




hier ist´s endlich mal warm


----------



## guru39 (20. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Är............ e   ....ich mußte heute wieder ran.....naja wat soll´s!
> 
> 
> ich hoffe ihr wart bei dem Wetter wenigstens biken



Hi Tokio HotelBiker
Naja,isch hab Schnupfen,war Schaffe,und war Gestern Biken 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## koch (21. März 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tokio HotelBiker
> Naja,isch hab Schnupfen,war Schaffe,und war Gestern Biken
> 
> Gruß Guru.



hör mir bloss mit schnupfen auf, muss mittwoch wieder arbeiten.
GUTE BESSERUNG!!!


----------



## ich (21. März 2006)

einen wunder schönen guten morgen

scheint bei euch auch die sonne


----------



## strandi (21. März 2006)

ich schrieb:
			
		

> einen wunder schönen guten morgen
> 
> scheint bei euch auch die sonne


na klar...in dk scheint sogar nachts die sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. März 2006)

ich schrieb:
			
		

> schön schön
> 
> schade das du so weit weg wohnst, sonst könnten wir ma zusammen ne runde drehen
> 
> ...




In dem man sich von Leuten beraten lässt, die Ahnung haben  
SC fahren einige Leute bei uns und bisher sind alle soweit zufrieden.


----------



## guru39 (21. März 2006)

koch schrieb:
			
		

> hör mir bloss mit schnupfen auf, muss mittwoch wieder arbeiten.
> GUTE BESSERUNG!!!


Hi Koch
Danke, dir auch 
@Ich
In Heidelberg is es am Regnen, nix mit Sonne heut 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## ich (21. März 2006)

In dem man sich von Leuten beraten lässt, die Ahnung haben  
SC fahren einige Leute bei uns und bisher sind alle soweit zufrieden.

bei uns gibt es leider gar keine sc's...
aber viele nicolai und zonenschein(da die letzteren hier in halle hergestellt werden)
sind auch sehr zu empfehlen...


----------



## KrossChris (21. März 2006)

hey strandi!
haste das gelesen? sieht schwer nach ner neuen serie aus. mach mal, verliebt bei ibc  .
jaja, unsere hecki is ja schon begehrt.

greetz an alle, geh jetzt noch bissl bt fahrn


			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> wunder schönen guten tag an alle freunde des 2-rads...
> wie lange fährst n du schon miss hecklerin???
> ist ja doch eher selten das hübsche frauen biken
> und erst recht ddd
> wenn dann fahren sie ja sonst trial oder cc...


----------



## strandi (21. März 2006)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> hey strandi!
> haste das gelesen? sieht schwer nach ner neuen serie aus. mach mal, verliebt bei ibc  .
> jaja, unsere hecki is ja schon begehrt.
> 
> greetz an alle, geh jetzt noch bissl bt fahrn


ne ne bei solchen themen halte ich mich jetzt schön zurück...sonst wird mir wieder vorgeworfen ich sei eifersüchtig, unlustig oder sonstewas  
viel spass am bt...hätte ich ja auch mal wieder bock drauf


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ne ne bei solchen themen halte ich mich jetzt schön zurück...sonst wird mir wieder vorgeworfen ich sei eifersüchtig, unlustig oder sonstewas
> 
> Das doch nicht Strandilein - Du bist
> 1. Nachtragend und
> ...


----------



## strandi (21. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das doch nicht Strandilein - Du bist
> 1. Nachtragend und
> 2. Schmollig
> 
> War nur ein Scherz


und du bist zickig


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> und du bist zickig




Ja, das stimmt  
Aber ich dachte das mögt ihr Männer  
Mist, wohl doch nicht. Naja, jetzt bin ich zu alt um mich zu ändern


----------



## strandi (21. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das stimmt
> Aber ich dachte das mögt ihr Männer
> Mist, wohl doch nicht. Naja, jetzt bin ich zu alt um mich zu ändern


die mischung machts  
ach hecki...das hört sich ja bald so an als hättest du deine midlifecrisis...dabei bist du doch noch so jung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> die mischung machts
> ach hecki...das hört sich ja bald so an als hättest du deine midlifecrisis...dabei bist du doch noch so jung




Nö, ich habe nur nach einer Ausrede gesucht und diese klang für mich sehr plausibel.
Weißt ja, einem alten Gaul bringt man keine Kunststücke mehr bei  
Die MLC kann noch warten bis ich nicht mehr nur zickig sondern auch noch senil bin


----------



## Speedbullit (21. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, ich habe nur nach einer Ausrede gesucht und diese klang für mich sehr plausibel.
> Weißt ja, einem alten Gaul bringt man keine Kunststücke mehr bei
> Die MLC kann noch warten bis ich nicht mehr nur zickig sondern auch noch senil bin



das mit den kunststücken wird doch immer besser, zumindest auf dem rad


----------



## face-to-ground (21. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, ich habe nur nach einer Ausrede gesucht und diese klang für mich sehr plausibel.
> Weißt ja, einem alten Gaul bringt man keine Kunststücke mehr bei
> Die MLC kann noch warten bis ich nicht mehr nur zickig sondern auch noch senil bin



also wartest du bis nächstes jahr? oder wie war das nochmal


----------



## strandi (21. März 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> das mit den kunststücken wird doch immer besser, zumindest auf dem rad


*mal schild rauskram* <<vorsicht rutschgefahr>>


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> *mal schild rauskram* <<vorsicht rutschgefahr>>



Wie unsportlich, Strandi ;0)
Wären Dir die Ideen nicht ausgegangen, hätte Dein Weltrekordversuch im Dauerrutschen gelingen können  

Merci Sasch, das Bullit eben  

@Dreckfink
Frechdachs


----------



## strandi (21. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie unsportlich, Strandi ;0)
> Wären Dir die Ideen nicht ausgegangen


du meinst wohl motivation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst wohl motivation



Wenn es am schönsten ist soll man(n) aufhören


----------



## strandi (21. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es am schönsten ist soll man(n) aufhören


mein reden


----------



## face-to-ground (21. März 2006)

das wars? nur frechdachs? ich glaube, die senilität ist schon partiell vorhanden...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> das wars? nur frechdachs? ich glaube, die senilität ist schon partiell vorhanden...



Gar nicht.
Strandis Virus der Demotivation hat von mir Besitz ergriffen. Die Inkubationszeit beträgt hier nur 2 Minuten und dann tritt eine Lähmung der Finger ein. Ein bedienen der Tastatur ist dann nur noch in grobmotorischer Form möglich. *gg* Der Geist ist willig nur die Finger sind schwach ;0)


----------



## guru39 (22. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gar nicht.
> Strandis Virus der Demotivation hat von mir Besitz ergriffen. Die Inkubationszeit beträgt hier nur 2 Minuten und dann tritt eine Lähmung der Finger ein. Ein bedienen der Tastatur ist dann nur noch in grobmotorischer Form möglich. *gg* Der Geist ist willig nur die Finger sind schwach ;0)




Schoiße,ich kann die Schlagzeile in der "Bild" schon vor mir sehn!
H5N1 war Gestern!!!
I-F-S-u.s.F  Virus entdeckt!
junge Frau mit verkrampften Fingern vorm Computer gefunden!!!Der erste Virus der vom Computer auf den Menschen übertragbar ist!!!!!
Ursprung vermutlich DK!?!?!?

mISSt, isCH gLAuPPPBB iScH habSS AuCh
gRuß?? GuuRu


----------



## face-to-ground (22. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gar nicht.
> Strandis Virus der Demotivation hat von mir Besitz ergriffen. Die Inkubationszeit beträgt hier nur 2 Minuten und dann tritt eine Lähmung der Finger ein. Ein bedienen der Tastatur ist dann nur noch in grobmotorischer Form möglich. *gg* Der Geist ist willig nur die Finger sind schwach ;0)



hmm...den strandi als ausrede zu nehmen..das klingt für mich eher nach :" Der Geist ist schwach und die Finger erst recht"


----------



## Hecklerin23 (23. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm...den strandi als ausrede zu nehmen..das klingt für mich eher nach :" Der Geist ist schwach und die Finger erst recht"



Kennst mich lange genug um zu wissen, das mir die dummen Ausreden/Sprüche nie ausgehen. Soviel zum Thema der Geist ist schwach  
Aber da ich auch anpassungsfähig bin, wollte ich hier nicht aus der Reihe tanzen. Bei diesem doch sehr rückgängigen Spaßniveau brauche ich mein Pulver nicht unnötig verschießen


----------



## face-to-ground (23. März 2006)

hach ja..das war ein konter, von der hecki, wie ich ihn liebe 
geht doch...sag jetzt bloss nich, daß ich der einzige bin, der dich noch ein bisschen aus der reserve locken kann...


----------



## mtb_nico (24. März 2006)

Oh man... ich glaube die Generation Golf wird langsam erwachsen. Hier ists ja sooo lustig, dass ich echt die Lust verliere mitzulesen...


----------



## face-to-ground (24. März 2006)

ok...nico motzt..hecki motzt..strandi motzt...aber tut jemand was dagegen? nööööö....das hab ich ja mal gern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (24. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ok...nico motzt..hecki motzt..strandi motzt...aber tut jemand was dagegen? nööööö....das hab ich ja mal gern...




ICH hab nich gemotz!!! Wieso auch? Is doch Freitag!!! Und ich hab die Sonne im Herzen


----------



## face-to-ground (24. März 2006)

dich hab ich ja auch nich aufgezählt..oder? 
kein wunder, daß es hier geregnet hat..gib die sonne wieder her *grrr*


----------



## Kitticat (24. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> dich hab ich ja auch nich aufgezählt..oder?
> kein wunder, daß es hier geregnet hat..gib die sonne wieder her *grrr*



Hergeben nicht...aber teilen würd ich. Ich versuche mich die ganze Zeit zu erinnern ob Du bei meiner 1. Andreas/Bodo Tour nicht auch dabei warst  Irgendwie hab ich da Erinnerungslücken...Unterzuckerung warscheinlich...


----------



## face-to-ground (25. März 2006)

oder fortgeschrittenes alter 
na gut...geb ich mich mit der hälfte zufrieden

und nein, ich war nicht nicht dabei. aber ich bin letzten sommer mal mit bodo gefahren und bin, wenn ich mich recht erinner, die 12. kerbe von oben an seinem rahmen


----------



## Kitticat (25. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> oder fortgeschrittenes alter
> na gut...geb ich mich mit der hälfte zufrieden
> 
> und nein, ich war nicht nicht dabei. aber ich bin letzten sommer mal mit bodo gefahren und bin, wenn ich mich recht erinner, die 12. kerbe von oben an seinem rahmen



Boah!!! Du mieses Jungchen!!!! Und mit was für ner hälfte Meiner hälfte Oder mit der hälfte an Jahren 
Und übrigens:man fährt keine Leute um...naja wenn man mal einen nicht leiden kann vielleicht ein ganz klitzeklein bisschen


----------



## face-to-ground (25. März 2006)

ich meinte eigentlich die hälfte der sonne, die du auf ganz egoistische art und weise für dich behalten wolltest....
und nein..ich bin nicht umgefahren worden...bodo hat da seine eigene art und weise, einen fertig zu machen  (oder anders gesagt: du rechnest nicht damit, was der dir antun kann)


----------



## strandi (27. März 2006)

wieder mal was feines ausgegraben  
bmx freeride  fährt/springt auf zügen, dächern etc rum...
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-590226770575549750&q=jason+levy


----------



## Kitticat (27. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte eigentlich die hälfte der sonne, die du auf ganz egoistische art und weise für dich behalten wolltest....
> und nein..ich bin nicht umgefahren worden...bodo hat da seine eigene art und weise, einen fertig zu machen  (oder anders gesagt: du rechnest nicht damit, was der dir antun kann)



Joa, is ne harte Schule mit den Jungs...und dann kommt sowas wie ich dabei raus 
Und die Sonne...ich hatte gestern auf jeden Fall keinen Regen!!!
Strandi, wann und wo is nun ende April die Veranstaltung wo ich Euch alle kennen lerne? Bin ja schon neugierig


----------



## strandi (27. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi, wann und wo is nun ende April die Veranstaltung wo ich Euch alle kennen lerne? Bin ja schon neugierig


in kallstadt (bei düw) am 28+29 april  
und die "veranstaltung" is ein weinfest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (27. März 2006)

das mit dem weinfest musst der kitty noch erklären...die is doch aus hessen  - net, daß die noch meint, daß da leute sind, denen die tränen kommen...


----------



## Kitticat (27. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> in kallstadt (bei düw) am 28+29 april
> und die "veranstaltung" is ein weinfest



Okay okay...da kommt der Hesse wieder durch Aber ein buntes Rahmenprogramm will ich trotzdem!!! Kannst Du nicht da strippen?


----------



## strandi (27. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Okay okay...da kommt der Hesse wieder durch Aber ein buntes Rahmenprogramm will ich trotzdem!!! Kannst Du nicht da strippen?


da ich das WE vorher eventuell in schweden ein dh rennen fahre, könnte mein strip wirklich ein "buntes" programm werden mit vielen lustigen flecken


----------



## Kitticat (27. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> da ich das WE vorher eventuell in schweden ein dh rennen fahre, könnte mein strip wirklich ein "buntes" programm werden mit vielen lustigen flecken




Ooooch....ich mag bunte Haut


----------



## strandi (27. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ooooch....ich mag bunte Haut


aber meine kriegste net zu sehen  
zumindest net auf dem weinfest


----------



## face-to-ground (27. März 2006)

lol...laß das lieber mit dem ausziehen, strandi..sonst wird :
1. hecki eifersüchtig 
und
2. das wirklich ein "wein"fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (27. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> aber meine kriegste net zu sehen
> zumindest net auf dem weinfest



Da haste Dein Mädchen mit und traust Dich net, gelle? 
Aber mir ist ein ruhigerer Bunte-Haut-Date auch lieber 

@ Mr f-t-g: kommste auch?


----------



## strandi (27. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> lol...laß das lieber mit dem ausziehen, strandi..sonst wird :
> 1. hecki eifersüchtig
> und
> 2. das wirklich ein "wein"fest


 endlich erreicht das witzeniveau wieder altbekannte höhen


----------



## strandi (27. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Da haste Dein Mädchen mit und traust Dich net, gelle?


stimmt  



			
				Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mir ist ein ruhigerer Bunte-Haut-Date auch lieber


----------



## face-to-ground (27. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Da haste Dein Mädchen mit und traust Dich net, gelle?
> Aber mir ist ein ruhigerer Bunte-Haut-Date auch lieber
> 
> @ Mr f-t-g: kommste auch?



is das ne einladung?


----------



## face-to-ground (27. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> endlich erreicht das witzeniveau wieder altbekannte höhen



siehste..kaum scheiß ich euch zusammen, schon läuft die sache wieder...
so herr forumswart..ab auf den aufsitzmäher und mal durch den thread und zurück 

das nette mädel gibts dazu 
oh...john deere verkauft nicht nur landmaschinen und ähnliches, du kannst auch dein handy mit "klingeltönen" und logos, also den sounds irgendwelchen maschinen, personalisieren


----------



## strandi (27. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> siehste..kaum scheiß ich euch zusammen, schon läuft die sache wieder...
> so herr forumswart..ab auf den aufsitzmäher und mal durch den thread und zurück


moment...das lag nich an deinem zusammen********n sondern daran das *dein* niveau wieder gestiegen ist (ich wollts nur net so sagen  )


----------



## strandi (27. März 2006)

bei dem weinfest muss ich aufpassen wieviel ich trinke 
http://www.yuretz.ru/radostnaja_obezjanka_p545.html
achtet mal auf den namen des bieres


----------



## face-to-ground (27. März 2006)

*mein* niveau hat hier nie zur disposition gestanden - ich operiere immer am unteren limit, damit du mich auch verstehst


----------



## strandi (27. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> *mein* niveau hat hier nie zur disposition gestanden - ich operiere immer am unteren limit, damit du mich auch verstehst


*mein* niveau auch net...denn ich hab nix mehr gepostet in der letzten zeit


----------



## Kitticat (27. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> is das ne einladung?




Was glaubst Du denn? Ne Nachfrage damit ich mir noch rechtzeitig ne Ausrede einfallen lassen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (27. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Was glaubst Du denn? Ne Nachfrage damit ich mir noch rechtzeitig ne Ausrede einfallen lassen kann?



ne Nachfrage...Ausrede...
...kommt mir bekannt vor, manche Frauen gehen so mit uns armen zerbrechlichen Männlein um. 
Aber doch bestimmt nicht unser Miezekätzchen! 

In drei Wochen darfst du dann zum ersten Mal meine Beine "unten ohne" sehen...
Vorher schaff ich's nur unter der Woche in den Wald.
Gruhuuß!


----------



## Kitticat (27. März 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ne Nachfrage...Ausrede...
> ...kommt mir bekannt vor, manche Frauen gehen so mit uns armen zerbrechlichen Männlein um.
> Aber doch bestimmt nicht unser Miezekätzchen!
> 
> ...




Ohje, Ihr armen armen armen(streichelüberkopf)
Öhm, Zimbo, ohne was? Pelz oder Hose


----------



## face-to-ground (27. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Was glaubst Du denn? Ne Nachfrage damit ich mir noch rechtzeitig ne Ausrede einfallen lassen kann?



so hatt ich mir das gedacht...ja  

@ strandi: klar..keine posts=kein niveau


----------



## Kitticat (27. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> so hatt ich mir das gedacht...ja




Dann muss ich wohl noch an mir arbeiten, wenn ich sooo leicht zu durchschauen bin 
Kommste oder net? Du willst mich doch nicht mit dem wilden Stripper-Strandi alleine lasse?  Aaaaaaah!!! Wer kommt noch??


----------



## face-to-ground (27. März 2006)

joah..verbesser du dich mal, zumindest seh ich für mich in diesem bereich keine notwendigkeit, mich weiter zu steigern 

außerdem..gibs doch zu..du willst den wilden stripper-strandi für dich alleine haben  ich soll nur seine beste ablenken oder von dir fernhalten 

ne feste zusage werd ich wohl nich abgeben können, da ich ja noch nich mal weiß, was ich nächstes we mach  so weit plan ich doch net voraus...


----------



## Kitticat (28. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> joah..verbesser du dich mal, zumindest seh ich für mich in diesem bereich keine notwendigkeit, mich weiter zu steigern
> 
> außerdem..gibs doch zu..du willst den wilden stripper-strandi für dich alleine haben  ich soll nur seine beste ablenken oder von dir fernhalten
> 
> ne feste zusage werd ich wohl nich abgeben können, da ich ja noch nich mal weiß, was ich nächstes we mach  so weit plan ich doch net voraus...



Wir planen nix. Alles wird so genommen wies kommt. Strippende Strandis, oder was auch immer... 

Bis dann Uli


----------



## strandi (28. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Wir planen nix. Alles wird so genommen wies kommt. Strippende Strandis, oder was auch immer...
> 
> Bis dann Uli


moment...ich hab da nix versprochen  
also keine enttäuschten mienen wenn ich angezogen bleibe


----------



## face-to-ground (28. März 2006)

wenn du angezogen bleibst..dann reißen *wir* dir halt die klamotten vom leib


----------



## Kitticat (28. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> moment...ich hab da nix versprochen
> also keine enttäuschten mienen wenn ich angezogen bleibe



Strandilein, Du wirst mich doch nicht um so ein bisschen Spaß im Alter bringen?? 

@Mr,FTG: Kennst Du den näher? Ist der junge Mann etwa verklemmt? Alkohol enthemmt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (28. März 2006)

mr? ich komm mir grad so alt vor...


----------



## Kitticat (28. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> mr? ich komm mir grad so alt vor...



Dann mußte zum Bumble-Fred wechseln. Grad gaaaanz großes Thema da 
Oder wär Miss besser?


----------



## face-to-ground (28. März 2006)

lol..nein..das miss überlass ich dir

vielleicht weiger ich mich ja nur, das fortschreiten des alters wahrzuhaben, aber ich komm mir immer alt vor, wenn mich jemand siezt...


----------



## Kitticat (28. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> lol..nein..das miss überlass ich dir
> 
> vielleicht  mir immer alt vor, wenn mich jemand siezt...



Ich fühl mich grad wie 16!!!! Oh, da muss ich auch den Fred wechseln...Ach nööööö, ich mags hier


----------



## face-to-ground (28. März 2006)

das gefühl gönn ich dir mal, bevor ich mich zu verbalakrobatischen höhen aufschwinge und wieder alles niedermache


----------



## strandi (29. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Alkohol enthemmt....


du kriegst den ganzen abend keinen tropfen!!!!  
jetzt müsst ihr heute nochmal auf mich verzichten - hab schulung.
aber ab morgen wieder im büro und als forumswart aktiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (29. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> du kriegst den ganzen abend keinen tropfen!!!!
> jetzt müsst ihr heute nochmal auf mich verzichten - hab schulung.
> aber ab morgen wieder im büro und als forumswart aktiv



Frühaufsteher unser Strandi...und wenn Du noch lange machst lass ich mich da total vollaufen(wer sagt mir jetzt ob das nach der neuen Reform mit 2 oder 3 l geschrieben wird? Kelme?) Da kannste mal sehen was da los is...enthemmte Hessin auf Pfälzer Weinfest  


@FTG(ohne Mr.) Danke ,daß Du mir das gönnst. Aber Du schaffst es eh nicht das zu zerstören!!!


----------



## Kelme (29. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> ...(wer sagt mir jetzt ob das nach der neuen Reform mit 2 oder 3 l geschrieben wird? Kelme?)
> ...


Kauf' dir ein "l".


K. - du Pendant du! 
Pedant heißt das!
Sag' ich doch.


----------



## Kitticat (29. März 2006)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf' dir ein "l".
> 
> 
> K. - du Pendant du!
> ...



Danke!!! Und schön, daß die Brücken noch da sind...


----------



## Kelme (29. März 2006)

Verkaufe das "ß" und nimm zwei "s" dafür.


Kelme - Brücke niemals eingerissen


----------



## Kitticat (29. März 2006)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe das "ß" und nimm zwei "s" dafür.
> 
> 
> Kelme - Brücke niemals eingerissen



Stimmt!!! Ein "kurzes" a Hoffe ich habs drauf bis meine Kleine im Sommer in die Schule kommt. Schaaaaade, dass ich am 1.4. nicht kann. Sonst wäre ich echt gern mal mitgefahren zum Drachenfels


----------



## Kitticat (29. März 2006)

StrippiStrandi!!!! Da biste ja schon. Net ausgehalten ohne uns?


----------



## strandi (29. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> StrippiStrandi!!!! Da biste ja schon. Net ausgehalten ohne uns?


soll ich ehrlich sein?


----------



## Kitticat (29. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich ehrlich sein?



Klar!!! Raus mit der Wahrheit. Mich kann eh fast nixmehr schocken


----------



## face-to-ground (29. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Frühaufsteher unser Strandi...und wenn Du noch lange machst lass ich mich da total vollaufen(wer sagt mir jetzt ob das nach der neuen Reform mit 2 oder 3 l geschrieben wird? Kelme?) Da kannste mal sehen was da los is...enthemmte Hessin auf Pfälzer Weinfest
> 
> 
> @FTG(ohne Mr.) Danke ,daß Du mir das gönnst. Aber Du schaffst es eh nicht das zu zerstören!!!



ich hab schon ganz andere sachen zerstört...


----------



## Kitticat (29. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab schon ganz andere sachen zerstört...




 trau Dir mal net zu viel zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (29. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> trau Dir mal net zu viel zu...




ganz schön frech das alte Kätzchen


----------



## Kitticat (29. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ganz schön frech das alte Kätzchen




Kann es sich leisten---hat 9 Leben!


----------



## THBiker (29. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sich leisten---hat 9 Leben!




die brauch ich nicht, da ich ja alterlos bin und somit eigentlich auch unsterblich  ...wird ja immer besser

dann ma gut´s nächtle


----------



## Kitticat (29. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> die brauch ich nicht, da ich ja alterlos bin und somit eigentlich auch unsterblich  ...wird ja immer besser
> 
> dann ma gut´s nächtle




Puh!!! Wie war das mit dem Hochmuth und dem Fall?


----------



## face-to-ground (29. März 2006)

tja....was mich hervorragend qualifiziert: ich bin ein mann...was ich net essen kann, mach ich kaputt  und ich hab einige erfahrung...zu all dem kommt noch hinzu, daß ich italiener bin....das steigert das ganze ins quadrat


----------



## THBiker (30. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Puh!!! Wie war das mit dem Hochmuth und dem Fall?


also mit fallen kenn ich mich auch...quasi Expert    


dann mal frohes schaffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## Kitticat (30. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> tja....was mich hervorragend qualifiziert: ich bin ein mann...was ich net essen kann, mach ich kaputt  und ich hab einige erfahrung...zu all dem kommt noch hinzu, daß ich italiener bin....das steigert das ganze ins quadrat



Vergiss es!!!! Du KANNST mich nicht einschüchtern!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (30. März 2006)

war/ist nicht meine absicht - wer gibt sich heutzutage schon mit einschüchtern ab, wenn es viel mehr spaß macht, die geschockten gesichter zu erleben...


----------



## Kitticat (30. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> war/ist nicht meine absicht - wer gibt sich heutzutage schon mit einschüchtern ab, wenn es viel mehr spaß macht, die geschockten gesichter zu erleben...




Ich freu mich drauf!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (30. März 2006)

Strandi!!!! Du bist ja echt ruhig geworden. Wasn los? Halsweh? Komm, Du muss auch net strippen...ich kann ja verstehen, dass Du nicht willst. Jetzt wo Du kein Spinning mehr machen kannst Nicht auszudenken die Auswirkungen... Mir würds reichen wenn Du in Lycra kommst


----------



## face-to-ground (30. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freu mich drauf!!!!




...ein geschocktes gesicht machen zu dürfen?


----------



## Kitticat (30. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ...ein geschocktes gesicht machen zu dürfen?



Auf Deinen Versuch das hinzubekommen


----------



## face-to-ground (30. März 2006)

nööö...jetzt, wo du das erwartest....
ich nutze einfach eiskalt aus, daß du schon alt..bist *hrhrhr* und baue darauf, daß du nicht immer wachsam bist oder das gar ganz vergisst - und dann kommt mein großer moment


----------



## Kitticat (30. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> nööö...jetzt, wo du das erwartest....
> ich nutze einfach eiskalt aus, daß du schon alt..bist *hrhrhr* und baue darauf, daß du nicht immer wachsam bist oder das gar ganz vergisst - und dann kommt mein großer moment



Ich sag doch: vergiss es!!! Katze=immer wachsam    Okay vielleicht vollgefressen in der Sonne liegend nicht....


----------



## strandi (30. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Strandi!!!! Du bist ja echt ruhig geworden. Wasn los? Halsweh? Komm, Du muss auch net strippen...ich kann ja verstehen, dass Du nicht willst. Jetzt wo Du kein Spinning mehr machen kannst Nicht auszudenken die Auswirkungen... Mir würds reichen wenn Du in Lycra kommst


boah weiss auch net...frühjahrsmüdigkeit oder so  bin sogar zum posten zu faul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (30. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag doch: vergiss es!!! Katze=immer wachsam    Okay vielleicht vollgefressen in der Sonne liegend nicht....



kein problem...*g* sowohl das vollgefressen in der sonne liegende lässt sich einrichten, wie auch diverse andere kleinigkeiten, welche "katzen" ablenken..die haben übrigens ein ziemlich schlechtes gedächtnis...


----------



## Kitticat (31. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> kein problem...*g* sowohl das vollgefressen in der sonne liegende lässt sich einrichten, wie auch diverse andere kleinigkeiten, welche "katzen" ablenken..die haben übrigens ein ziemlich schlechtes gedächtnis...



Die konzentrieren sich eben auf das Wesentliche!


----------



## Kitticat (31. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> boah weiss auch net...frühjahrsmüdigkeit oder so  bin sogar zum posten zu faul




Oooohhhh jeeeee...meine Strandi-Welt-Anschauung bricht zusammen


----------



## THBiker (31. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Oooohhhh jeeeee...meine Strandi-Welt-Anschauung bricht zusammen




Sowas gibt´s????


----------



## Kitticat (31. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas gibt´s????




Jaaaaa 
Aber, ok, Schultern straffen, Brust raus...weiter gehts!!!


----------



## strandi (31. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Brust raus...


da wach ich doch gleich wieder auf  
titten raus es wird sommer!!!!!


----------



## THBiker (31. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> da wach ich doch gleich wieder auf
> titten raus es wird sommer!!!!!




Hmm...Kitty...in deinem Alter kann man dann mal langsam über Brust straffen nachdenken     

Klar dass du da wieder wach wirst Strandi.........


----------



## strandi (31. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm...Kitty...in deinem Alter kann man dann mal langsam über Brust straffen nachdenken


 fies aber witzig


----------



## Kitticat (31. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm...Kitty...in deinem Alter kann man dann mal langsam über Brust straffen nachdenken
> 
> Klar dass du da wieder wach wirst Strandi.........



Ich steck doch mein ganzes Geld in Sportequipment, da bleibt nix übrig für Schönheits OP´s. Da müsst ihr mich schon so nehmen wie ich bin


----------



## THBiker (31. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steck doch mein ganzes Geld in Sportequipment, da bleibt nix übrig für Schönheits OP´s. Da müsst ihr mich schon so nehmen wie ich bin



Hehe, da müssen wir wohl mal sammeln  nur wozu! Was hätten wir davon? Naja Strandi vlt, wenn du dich bei dem am Weinfest einquartierst     

Ich glaub wir wechseln mal das Thema! Wer geht am Sonntag biken??? Und wo???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (31. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe, da müssen wir wohl mal sammeln  nur wozu! Was hätten wir davon? Naja Strandi vlt, wenn du dich bei dem am Weinfest einquartierst
> 
> Ich glaub wir wechseln mal das Thema! Wer geht am Sonntag biken??? Und wo???



Ich möchte nur noch anmerken, dass ich mich garnicht bei Strandi einquatieren WILL. Ich bin nämlich total gut untergebracht


----------



## Pfalzyeti (31. März 2006)

Is ja geil! Der Fred erlebt anscheinend gerade seinen zweiten Frühling 

@TH: Wie siehts morgen mit biken aus? Oder muss ich da jetzt nen extra Fred aufmachen? 

Also ich werde, wenns Wetter hält morgen mit Mari ne Runde drehen! Start ca. 10.00Uhr am TÜV in Neustadt!


Gruß


----------



## THBiker (31. März 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Is ja geil! Der Fred erlebt anscheinend gerade seinen zweiten Frühling
> 
> @TH: Wie siehts morgen mit biken aus? Oder muss ich da jetzt nen extra Fred aufmachen?
> 
> ...




kann morgen nicht, bzw erst ganz spät so ab 5  .....aber Sonntag wäre möglich 

Ja 2. Frühling ist immer gut...an was das wohl liegt


----------



## THBiker (31. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte nur noch anmerken, dass ich mich garnicht bei Strandi einquatieren WILL. Ich bin nämlich total gut untergebracht



der arme Strandiiii   ...da wird´s ja ein richtiges  -fest....es sei denn Hecki.........öhm, ok lassen wir das


----------



## Pfalzyeti (31. März 2006)

Lass uns über Sonntag noch mal schreiben! Ich hab auf jeden Fall vor am Sonntag zu fahren!

Frank wäre da mit Sicherheit auch dabei!


----------



## Kitticat (31. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> der arme Strandiiii   ...da wird´s ja ein richtiges  -fest....es sei denn Hecki.........öhm, ok lassen wir das


----------



## strandi (31. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> der arme Strandiiii   ...da wird´s ja ein richtiges  -fest....es sei denn Hecki.........öhm, ok lassen wir das


hach ihr seid ja wieder so besorgt um mich


----------



## THBiker (31. März 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hach ihr seid ja wieder so besorgt um mich




nu klar...imer doch  hattest du was anderes erwartet  

so, noch 1,5 Stunden bis Feierabend...dann ab zum EKG


----------



## strandi (31. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nu klar...imer doch  hattest du was anderes erwartet
> 
> so, noch 1,5 Stunden bis Feierabend...dann ab zum EKG


 wofür das denn? herzprobleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrossChris (31. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nu klar...imer doch  hattest du was anderes erwartet
> 
> so, noch 1,5 Stunden bis Feierabend...dann ab zum EKG


haha, der th is nen heiliger, oder? steht ekg nicht für evangelische kirchen gemeinde? also doch so nen gläubiger. naja, dann mal viel spass beim beten und bete mal für gutes wetter am wochenende für mich mit


----------



## THBiker (31. März 2006)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> haha, der th is nen heiliger, oder? steht ekg nicht für evangelische kirchen gemeinde? also doch so nen gläubiger. naja, dann mal viel spass beim beten und bete mal für gutes wetter am wochenende für mich mit


  oh jetzt ist´s mir raus gerutscht   ...ich steh dazu  ...hoff macht dir nix aus Knusperchris´chen


----------



## KrossChris (31. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> oh jetzt ist´s mir raus gerutscht   ...ich steh dazu  ...hoff macht dir nix aus Knusperchris´chen


awas, jder sollte doch an irgendwas glauben, manche an den weihnachtsmann, manche an den osterhasen und andere eben an sowas wie gott. ja knusprig bin ich, knusprig braun von der sonne südafrikas, aber weisst du das denn, wohl ne göttliche eingebung gehabt


----------



## face-to-ground (31. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe, da müssen wir wohl mal sammeln  nur wozu! Was hätten wir davon? Naja Strandi vlt, wenn du dich bei dem am Weinfest einquartierst
> 
> Ich glaub wir wechseln mal das Thema! Wer geht am Sonntag biken??? Und wo???



strandi war ein guter einwurf...wir spenden einfach ihm ein hübsches paar brüste


----------



## Kitticat (31. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> strandi war ein guter einwurf...wir spenden einfach ihm ein hübsches paar brüste



Wer nicht strippt kriegt auch keine Brüste! Maximal ne Hormonbehandlung


----------



## THBiker (31. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> strandi war ein guter einwurf...wir spenden einfach ihm ein hübsches paar brüste



Die braucht er doch gar net mehr     ...da wäre manche Frau neidisch     



Zum Glück wohnt der Strandi weit weit weg...sonst w+rd er mcih jetzt glaub ich ....öhm...ja keine Ahnung ...ich mal´s mir net aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (31. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Wer nicht strippt kriegt auch keine Brüste! Maximal ne Hormonbehandlung



musst du deine wieder abgeben oder war das grad ne einladung?


----------



## Kitticat (31. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> musst du deine wieder abgeben oder war das grad ne einladung?



 Öhm, ich kapiers net....Aber meine warn auf jeden Fall schon von Anfang an im Startpaket.Musst ich garnix für machen


----------



## THBiker (31. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, ich kapiers net....Aber meine warn auf jeden Fall schon von Anfang an im Startpaket.Musst ich garnix für machen




Gehört bei euch quasi zur Grundausstattung    .....aber manche Männer wissen das wohl nicht


----------



## Kitticat (31. März 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Gehört bei euch quasi zur Grundausstattung    .....aber manche Männer wissen das wohl nicht



 Unglaublich  Ich dachte DAS wüssten alle Männer


----------



## face-to-ground (31. März 2006)

da kann ich doch nix für, wenn manche männer das net wissen...


----------



## Kitticat (31. März 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> da kann ich doch nix für, wenn manche männer das net wissen...



Mir wirds hier zu kompliziert. Ich mach jetzt Feierabend und geh mit netten!!!Freunden in ne schöööne Apfelweinkneipe lecker Bembelchen trinken. Muss ja trainieren fürs  -Fest 
Schönen Abend Euch...


----------



## THBiker (31. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaublich  Ich dachte DAS wüssten alle Männer




hmmm....wenn man immer mit´m Gesicht auf´m Boden rumschleift, kann man sowas leicht übersehen.....


----------



## face-to-ground (31. März 2006)

@th immer? nee..nur beim mtb-fahren, wenn ich mich mal wieder was trau und mir dann den waldboden von nahem anseh...

@ kitty: wie nu....wir sind doch alle nett hier


----------



## THBiker (31. März 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> ............schöööne Apfelweinkneipe lecker Bembelchen trinken. Muss ja trainieren fürs  -Fest
> ...




da gibt´s keine bembelchen   .....wir sind alle groß und trinken aus g´scheiten Gläsern    

ebenfalls´n shcönen abend...bin jetzt auf´m DIMB Treff


----------



## Kitticat (1. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> da gibt´s keine bembelchen   .....wir sind alle groß und trinken aus g´scheiten Gläsern
> 
> ebenfalls´n shcönen abend...bin jetzt auf´m DIMB Treff




Haloo Ihr Netten!!!  Da seid Ihr alleine und-zack-der Fred ganz unten...
He TH weisst Du eigendlich wie gross so Bembelchen sind? Da kann man schon mal schön Kopfschmerzen bekommen  Euch noch weiter ein schönes Woende las Grosse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (1. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Haloo Ihr Netten!!!  Da seid Ihr alleine und-zack-der Fred ganz unten...
> He TH weisst Du eigendlich wie gross so Bembelchen sind? Da kann man schon mal schön Kopfschmerzen bekommen  Euch noch weiter ein schönes Woende las Grosse




Ja Sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy   ich mußte grad alles neu mahcen...bin zu t-online gewechselt  

Nee keine Ahnung kenn mich bei euch Hesse ja net aus ...obwohl ich schaff da jetzt ja....außerdem sind die eh alle unfreundlich und laden usn Pfälzer nie auf´n Schöpp´che ein


----------



## Kitticat (2. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy   ich mußte grad alles neu mahcen...bin zu t-online gewechselt
> 
> Nee keine Ahnung kenn mich bei euch Hesse ja net aus ...obwohl ich schaff da jetzt ja....außerdem sind die eh alle unfreundlich und laden usn Pfälzer nie auf´n Schöpp´che ein



DAS ist nicht richtig!!! Meine greisenhaften Gehirnzellen erinnern sich, dass ich genau in diesem Fred schonmal gezwungen wurde Euch einzuladen...weisste nemmer? Aber es wollt ja keiner nach Ffm kommen. Uuuuund dann haben wirs aufs Weinfest verlegt. Ich weiss es noch und steh natürlich dazu  Und-ehrlich-es gibt auch nette Hessen


----------



## face-to-ground (2. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Haloo Ihr Netten!!!  Da seid Ihr alleine und-zack-der Fred ganz unten...
> He TH weisst Du eigendlich wie gross so Bembelchen sind? Da kann man schon mal schön Kopfschmerzen bekommen  Euch noch weiter ein schönes Woende las Grosse



soso...die sind also groß...bist du auch noch eine von denen, die glauben das:
--->|                                        |<--- ist ein halber meter?


----------



## Kitticat (2. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> soso...die sind also groß...bist du auch noch eine von denen, die glauben das:
> --->|                                        |<--- ist ein halber meter?



Pah! Coffein verengt die Gefässe...vielleicht bei dir auch den"weit"blick? 

Komm her und wir gucken wie dir das kleine Bembelchen bekommt 

Ausserdem wissen Frauen GENAU was gross ist


----------



## face-to-ground (2. April 2006)

joah...*klischeeauspack* das sieht man beim einparken hrhrhrhrhr
das mit dem vertragen ist leider unfair, da ich nicht trinke... (dafür umso mehr esse )


----------



## Kitticat (2. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> joah...*klischeeauspack* das sieht man beim einparken hrhrhrhrhr
> das mit dem vertragen ist leider unfair, da ich nicht trinke... (dafür umso mehr esse )



Oh man, auf den alten Einparkzopf geh ich erst garnet ein(ich weiss ja was ich kann )
Wir können aber auch sehhhr gerne gucken wer mehr zu essen verträgt...da bin ich mindestens genau so gut wie mit den Bembelchen und gibt auch keine Kopfschmerzen. Nur schlechtes Gewissen 

He!!! Das ist doch jetzt keine Einleitung zu nem Trick um meine Aufmerksamkeit herab zu setzen?*habichdochgleichdurchschaut*


----------



## strandi (3. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man, auf den alten Einparkzopf geh ich erst garnet ein(ich weiss ja was ich kann )
> Wir können aber auch sehhhr gerne gucken wer mehr zu essen verträgt...da bin ich mindestens genau so gut wie mit den Bembelchen und gibt auch keine Kopfschmerzen. Nur schlechtes Gewissen
> 
> He!!! Das ist doch jetzt keine Einleitung zu nem Trick um meine Aufmerksamkeit herab zu setzen?*habichdochgleichdurchschaut*


fresswettkampf? da könnt ihr gleich nach hause gehen


----------



## face-to-ground (3. April 2006)

wieso aufmerksamkeit herab setzen? tz....
ok..bin dabei, strandi


----------



## THBiker (3. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> fresswettkampf? da könnt ihr gleich nach hause gehen




dachte du bist unter die Hungerlappen gegangen und speckst ab  udn wirst zum Konditionswunder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (3. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> dachte du bist unter die Hungerlappen gegangen und speckst ab  udn wirst zum Konditionswunder


generell ja...aber für so einen wettkampf würd ich mich nochmal auf alte qualitäten berufen und mal meinen hunger stillen  
konditionswunder sowieso...war gestern büschen cc und dh fahren...beim cc hab ich alle abgehängt  und beim dh gestern das grosse roadgap gesprungen...war ein geiler tag


----------



## Kitticat (3. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> generell ja...aber für so einen wettkampf würd ich mich nochmal auf alte qualitäten berufen und mal meinen hunger stillen
> konditionswunder sowieso...war gestern büschen cc und dh fahren...beim cc hab ich alle abgehängt  und beim dh gestern das grosse roadgap gesprungen...war ein geiler tag



Na Strandi, schon gross am trainieren für Dein Blau-Flecken-DH-Rennen? Du wirst es den Dänen doch zeigen, oder? Sowas macht doch total Eindruck auf Mädels...mit sicherheit deutlich mehr als ein Fresswettkampf Aber wenn Du Dich unbedingt mit uns anlegen willst, bittesehr! Wir können ja mit Paprikawettessen anfangen


----------



## strandi (3. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Na Strandi, schon gross am trainieren für Dein Blau-Flecken-DH-Rennen? Du wirst es den Dänen doch zeigen, oder? Sowas macht doch total Eindruck auf Mädels...mit sicherheit deutlich mehr als ein Fresswettkampf Aber wenn Du Dich unbedingt mit uns anlegen willst, bittesehr! Wir können ja mit Paprikawettessen anfangen


1. schweden! das rennen is in schweden  
2 paprika :kotz:


----------



## face-to-ground (3. April 2006)

wen meinst du eigentlich mit uns, kitty? du wirst doch nicht das wort für mich erhoben haben 
und wenn schon paprikas, dann scharfe bitte..ich hab hier noch ein paar fiese kleine Caribbian Red Habanero´s 

wenn nicht...da unten hab ich noch was feines...hab noch ne halbe flasche davon im kühlschrank stehen...für alle, die´s wissen wollen...


----------



## mtb_nico (3. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> paprika :kotz:


Paprika ist was feines. Und Strandi... ich mag dich so wie du bist! 

nico


----------



## Kitticat (3. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> 1. schweden! das rennen is in schweden
> 2 paprika :kotz:



Zu 1. Sind doch alle gleich Blond da...Oder ham die Schwedinnen dickere M....?
Zu 2.   Wusst ich doch!!!!

@FTG klar mein ich mit uns uns. Ist doch schliesslich unser Wettkampfessen. Ich dachte der Strandi wär für die Alknummer aber ok, er darf sich anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (3. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 1. Sind doch alle gleich Blond da...Oder ham die Schwedinnen dickere M....?



Ja haben sie    .... kenn mich da aus


----------



## Kitticat (3. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja haben sie    .... kenn mich da aus



Habs mir doch gleich gedacht...wo der Strandi doch so Mops bezogen is 
TH...Du etwa auch?  Männer....grmpf


----------



## strandi (3. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Habs mir doch gleich gedacht...wo der Strandi doch so Mops bezogen is


   
wo hast du das denn aufgeschnappt   
also du hast ja net unrecht  aber trotzdem wunderts mich


----------



## THBiker (3. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Habs mir doch gleich gedacht...wo der Strandi doch so Mops bezogen is
> TH...Du etwa auch?  Männer....grmpf




Ich..nene, ich hatte nur viele Snowboard Schülerinnen und sonstige Schwedinnen während meiner Zeit in Österreich kennen gelernt    

@Strandi
das sieht man die doch an


----------



## Kitticat (3. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> da wach ich doch gleich wieder auf
> titten raus es wird sommer!!!!!



Vielleicht hab ichs da aufgeschnappt...oder bei 1000 anderen kleinen Gelegenheiten...

@TH: jaja is schon klar...


----------



## THBiker (3. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @TH: jaja is schon klar...



ja ehrlich jetzt....waren aber auch Däninnen und Holänderinnen dabei  ...kann ja nix dafür dass die alle nach Mayrhofen in Urlaub fahren


----------



## strandi (3. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hab ichs da aufgeschnappt...oder bei 1000 anderen kleinen Gelegenheiten...
> 
> @TH: jaja is schon klar...


ok...überredet  
anscheinend  ich manchmal zu viel


----------



## THBiker (3. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ok...überredet
> anscheinend  ich manchmal zu viel



vielleicht wenn du zu viel    .....


----------



## face-to-ground (3. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 1. Sind doch alle gleich Blond da...Oder ham die Schwedinnen dickere M....?
> Zu 2.   Wusst ich doch!!!!
> 
> @FTG klar mein ich mit uns uns. Ist doch schliesslich unser Wettkampfessen. Ich dachte der Strandi wär für die Alknummer aber ok, er darf sich anmelden.



müssen wir nur noch nen deppen finden, der kocht  (und kochen kann...)


----------



## strandi (3. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> müssen wir nur noch nen deppen finden, der kocht  (und kochen kann...)


quatsch  wir machen auf dem weinfest steakbrötchen-wettessen   danach können wir dann zum wetttrinken übergehen um den durst zu stillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (3. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> quatsch  wir machen auf dem weinfest steakbrötchen-wettessen   danach können wir dann zum wetttrinken übergehen um den durst zu stillen



Nimm die Thüringer Bratwürste die kannst du an einem stück rein schieben


----------



## face-to-ground (3. April 2006)

hmm....*sabber* steakbrötchen

edit:
und der verlierer zahlt


----------



## THBiker (4. April 2006)

Moin MOin Jungs
auf zum fröhlichen schaffen......die letzten Stunden or Ostern   

wann findet das wett essen statt?? Ich mach Schiedsrichter


----------



## Kitticat (4. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm....*sabber* steakbrötchen
> 
> edit:
> und der verlierer zahlt



Hhhmmm, gibts auch ne Veggi Gruppe? Ansonsten steig ich dann doch erst beim trinken ein...nur weil Ihr alle keine gesunde Paprika wollt-ausser Nico natürlich


----------



## Speedbullit (4. April 2006)

Wann soll denn das große gelage steigen? reiche gerne pfefferminzblättchen


----------



## Kitticat (4. April 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> Wann soll denn das große gelage steigen? reiche gerne pfefferminzblättchen



Du willst uns umbringen  Das wird nich klappen Ich mag Pfefferminzblättchen...ist ja quasi vegi


----------



## el Zimbo (4. April 2006)

Was? Das Kätzchen ist Vegetarierin???
Das hätt ich nie gedacht - lass die Jungs ruhig ihr triefendes Steakbrötchen-Wettessen machen,
wir sitzen dann abseits und werden stattdessen etwas gesundes, wie z.B. Kartoffelpuffer zu uns nehmen...
Weinfeste sind halt doch eher zum Trinken gemacht, vor allem wenn man nicht auf Saumagen und Co. steht.

Wer fährt uns eigentlich alle heim, wenn Weinfest ist???


----------



## Kitticat (4. April 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Was? Das Kätzchen ist Vegetarierin???
> Das hätt ich nie gedacht - lass die Jungs ruhig ihr triefendes Steakbrötchen-Wettessen machen,
> wir sitzen dann abseits und werden stattdessen etwas gesundes, wie z.B. Kartoffelpuffer zu uns nehmen...
> Weinfeste sind halt doch eher zum Trinken gemacht, vor allem wenn man nicht auf Saumagen und Co. steht.
> ...



Kartoffelpuffer ist prima!!!! Und übers heimkommen mach ich mir doch jetzt noch keine Gedanken...


----------



## el Zimbo (4. April 2006)

Ich mag ja auch Kartoffelpuffer, aber die Dinger triefen vor Fett, wenn man sie an ner Imbißbude kauft...
Das mit dem Heimkommen kann auch durch Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in unmittelbarer Nähe ausgeglichen werden.

Also wenn ein lustiges Bikertrüppchen zusammenkommt, dann geh sogar ich dieses Jahr mal wieder auf ein Weinfest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (4. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst uns umbringen  Das wird nich klappen Ich mag Pfefferminzblättchen...ist ja quasi vegi



ich mag sie am liebsten in einem mochito


----------



## THBiker (4. April 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt uns eigentlich alle heim, wenn Weinfest ist???



TAXI


----------



## el Zimbo (4. April 2006)

...Taxi von Kallstadt bis LU = ca. 50 Euronen (mindestens) - und somit viel zu teuer!


----------



## strandi (4. April 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...Taxi von Kallstadt bis LU = ca. 50 Euronen (mindestens) - und somit viel zu teuer!


fahrrad fahren oder im wingert pennen


----------



## Kitticat (4. April 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ich mag sie am liebsten in einem mochito



Sehr sympathisch...aber obs auf dem ollen Weinfest einen Cocktailstand gibt...

@strandi: Haha, der hat mir gefallen!


----------



## el Zimbo (4. April 2006)

...ich vergess immer wieder, in welchem Thread ich hier bin.
Aber ich muss dem Strandi ja nicht alles nachmachen  

Irgend eine Lösung werden wir da schon finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. April 2006)

Kinners Kinners - was ist denn hier los?
Hier schlafen einem ja die Füße ein wenn man das liest.

Von Bratwürstchen über Steakbrötchen Wettfuttern bis hin zu Veggi-Gruppen über Paprika Fetischisten dann zu fettischen Kartoffelpuffern und Saumagen und Co., weiter zu Pfefferminzblättchen ... Burrrp, mir wird ja schon beim lesen schlecht.

Leute der Frühling kommt, was ist denn hier los. Männers, so wird das nichts mit dem Adoniskörper bis zum Sommer. Also, haut mal schön rein, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## el Zimbo (4. April 2006)

Typisch Tanja,

erst tagelang nix schreiben, dann gleich wieder rummeckern...


----------



## strandi (4. April 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Typisch Tanja,
> 
> erst tagelang nix schreiben, dann gleich wieder rummeckern...


einmal zicke, immer zicke


----------



## strandi (4. April 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich muss dem Strandi ja nicht alles nachmachen


muss man nicht, kann man aber  
ich fahr übrigens taxi


----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. April 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Typisch Tanja,
> 
> erst tagelang nix schreiben, dann gleich wieder rummeckern...




Ich mecker doch gar nicht, das war nur eine knappe Zusammenfassung der  Posts der letzten Tage  
Übrigens, kennen wir uns oder warum sprichst Du mich hier mit meinem Namen an, hm? Dazu muss man eigentlich erst mal Brüderschaft mit mir trinken und einmal geradelt sein


----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> einmal zicke, immer zicke




Ach Strandi-Spatzerl - Ich weiß doch, dass Du das magst und brauchst


----------



## el Zimbo (4. April 2006)

...dann komm doch auf eine Oster-Tour, ich bring dann was zum Trinken mit


----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. April 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann komm doch auf eine Oster-Tour, ich bring dann was zum Trinken mit




Ach El, Du weißt doch ich bin keine Touren-Lady  
Auch wenn ich mich jetzt wieder verbal steinigen lassen muss, aber ich steh dazu. Ich bin eine Freundin der Abfahrten und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern  Aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass ich Dein Angebot abschlage. Wer weiß, evtl. lasse ich mich ja doch mal zu einer Tour überreden. Kommt auf das Getränk an, das mich am Ende erwartet


----------



## Kitticat (4. April 2006)

TH Dir nochmal alles Gute für Deine OP morgen!!! Vom Weinfest wird Dich das ja nicht abhalten 

Bis dann


----------



## Speedbullit (4. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr sympathisch...aber obs auf dem ollen Weinfest einen Cocktailstand gibt...
> 
> @strandi: Haha, der hat mir gefallen!



das wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber ein gutes pfälzer schörlchen läuft immer.

lady heckmeck, ich weiß gar nicht was du willst, hier treiben sich doch nur  durchtrainierte athleten rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (4. April 2006)

@Hecklerin:
Bei mir und den meisten, die mit mir fahren stehen die Abfahrten auch deutlich im Vordergrund...
Unsere Touren sind meistens eine Aneinanderreihung von Highlights, nur fahren wir halt auch hoch.
Was trinkst du denn gerne? Vielleicht kann man das ja in einer Hütte bei der Einkehr kaufen,
oder wir weinen alle gemeinsam in Kallstadt oder so...dann braucht der Strandi auch nicht
eifersüchtig werden, wenn er selbst auch dabei ist  

Tschüß, FEIERABEND!!!


----------



## Speedbullit (4. April 2006)

Kitticat warum ist in deiner galerie eigentlich kein bildchen zu finden?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. April 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> das wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber ein gutes pfälzer schörlchen läuft immer.
> 
> lady heckmeck, ich weiß gar nicht was du willst, hier treiben sich doch nur  durchtrainierte athleten rum.



Hey Dicker, öhöm, verzeihung, Du Vollathlet  
Wir sprechen uns am WE, har har har 

@El
Klingt ja ganz lustig, aber ob man das Getränk meiner Wahl an irgendeiner Hütte erwerben kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Der Strandi und eifersüchtig, pah, der tut immer nur so


----------



## Speedbullit (4. April 2006)

am sonntach könnte man mal boppart andenken


----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. April 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> am sonntach könnte man mal boppart andenken




Hmmmmm, das hört sich lecker an. Und hey, hat's jemand bemerkt, Speedy hat einen Grinsekreis gesetzt


----------



## strandi (4. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Strandi und eifersüchtig, pah, der tut immer nur so


ich hätte es ja nie für möglich gehalten, aber du hast es rausgefunden  dafür gibts n  und ne umarmung wenn wir uns mal wieder sehen


----------



## Kitticat (4. April 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> Kitticat warum ist in deiner galerie eigentlich kein bildchen zu finden?



Du wirst es nicht glauben wollen, aber ich hab keine Kamera.


----------



## Speedbullit (4. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst es nicht glauben wollen, aber ich hab keine Kamera.



ja, ja knick knack


----------



## Kitticat (4. April 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ja knick knack



Was knick knack...? Is echt wahr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (4. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Was knick knack...? Is echt wahr!!!



war ja nur ein scherz, würde auch wohl nur dazu führen, dass dein postfach aus allen nähten platzt.


----------



## Kitticat (4. April 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> war ja nur ein scherz, würde auch wohl nur dazu führen, dass dein postfach aus allen nähten platzt.



Danke für die Blumen...aber jetzt muss die Warheit ans Licht. Ich bin ne ganz hässliche Sumpfhexe mit Buckel. Wollte mich am Weinfest outen...aber jetzt ises raus


----------



## Deleted 48198 (4. April 2006)

mmmmm brummel brummel, Katze seit wann stellst du dich unter Wert dar???   ich glaube ich brauche einen Blindenhund mit Bike lololo


----------



## Speedbullit (4. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Blumen...aber jetzt muss die Warheit ans Licht. Ich bin ne ganz hässliche Sumpfhexe mit Buckel. Wollte mich am Weinfest outen...aber jetzt ises raus



ist mir eigentlich ziemlich wurscht, stört solch ein buckel nicht beim biken? dürfte nicht so aerodynamisch sein.


----------



## Speedbullit (4. April 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:
			
		

> mmmmm brummel brummel, Katze seit wann stellst du dich unter Wert dar???   ich glaube ich brauche einen Blindenhund mit Bike lololo



das ist doch weibliche taktik  , so feierabend


----------



## eL (4. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach El,



zimbo!!!!
der typ heißt zimbo und nicht EL

sonst verwechselt hier noch irgendjemandirgendwas

sooo jetzt darfst weiterziggen

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (4. April 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ist mir eigentlich ziemlich wurscht, stört solch ein buckel nicht beim biken? dürfte nicht so aerodynamisch sein.



Fällt hoch kaum auf und runter brems ich eh immer.


----------



## THBiker (4. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> TH Dir nochmal alles Gute für Deine OP morgen!!! Vom Weinfest wird Dich das ja nicht abhalten
> 
> Bis dann




Dankeeeeeschöööööööööööööööööööön


----------



## face-to-ground (4. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Hhhmmm, gibts auch ne Veggi Gruppe? Ansonsten steig ich dann doch erst beim trinken ein...nur weil Ihr alle keine gesunde Paprika wollt-ausser Nico natürlich



also ich hab nix gegen tote pflanzen..ab und an totes tier gehört aber eben auch dazu...
hab aber gehört, daß neuerdings ein kunststoff entwickelt worden is, der so aussieht und schmeckt wie totes tier, ohne dass bei der herstellung welches dafür leiden muss  

aus welcher versenkung isn die hecki aufgetaucht? wer isn das überhaupt  und vor allem - warum?


----------



## THBiker (4. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> aus welcher versenkung isn die hecki aufgetaucht? wer isn das überhaupt  und vor allem - warum?



Die Frage sollte eher lauten, wo sind denn EL und HECKI gewesen   
schon auffällig  

Nunaj...Heckie hat man(n) ja vermißt....aber´n El    ....war so angenehm hier  

trotzdem schön dass ihr wieder da seid.....


----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. April 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> zimbo!!!!
> der typ heißt zimbo und nicht EL
> 
> sonst verwechselt hier noch irgendjemandirgendwas
> ...



Mea culpa, mea maxima culpa  
Asche auf mein Haupt 

Nu aber wieder gut, wer sagt denn das ich zicke? Tse Männer  
Flöt, träller, zwitscher ... Besser so. 
Menno, nur weil Frau mal ihre Meinung äußert, da wird man von Mann gleich als zickig verurteilt. Weicheier


----------



## face-to-ground (4. April 2006)

hehe...getroffene heckis bellen  so oder so ähnlich ging das doch...

aber wie du willst..asche soll ja super sein, um das wachstum zu beschleunigen. also kipp ich mal ein kilo asche auf heckis haupt 



und wo se war, is doch klar...knusper residiert wieder in d, also war se in mannem


----------



## eL (4. April 2006)

wieso das denn? ich find dein gezicke (bei frauen heißt das nun mal so) sehr kurzweilig. endlich jemand (ausser mir) der seine meinung sagt. zwar ne frau.... aber ich bin ja tolerannt

eL


----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hehe...getroffene heckis bellen  so oder so ähnlich ging das doch...
> 
> aber wie du willst..asche soll ja super sein, um das wachstum zu beschleunigen. also kipp ich mal ein kilo asche auf heckis haupt
> 
> ...



In Mannheim bin ich täglich  ... zum arbeiten. Aber bevor ihr Euch nach Fressorgien noch zu Tuppa Abenden verabredet, wollte ich noch einen letzten verzweifelten Versuch unternehmen, das Blatt zu wenden  
Und übrigens, zu klein kann ich zumindest dir nicht sein, bist doch Italiener


----------



## strandi (4. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Blumen...aber jetzt muss die Warheit ans Licht. Ich bin ne ganz hässliche Sumpfhexe mit Buckel. Wollte mich am Weinfest outen...aber jetzt ises raus


is son buckel net wie ein spoiler


----------



## Kitticat (4. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab nix gegen tote pflanzen..ab und an totes tier gehört aber eben auch dazu...
> hab aber gehört, daß neuerdings ein kunststoff entwickelt worden is, der so aussieht und schmeckt wie totes tier, ohne dass bei der herstellung welches dafür leiden muss



Mit oder ohne Kalorien?...wenn se schon mal was entwickeln...

@strandi: Spoiler? Das wäre doch dann FÜR die Aerodynamik, oder? Hattet ihr hier nichma so ein Physikheini? Wird wohl auf den Buckel ankommen 

@hecklerin: ich bin froh, dass Du wieder da bist. Fühlt Frau sich doch gleich viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (4. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> is son buckel net wie ein spoiler



ja logo..dumm nur, daß die luft über den buckel muss und so auftrieb statt abtrieb erzeugt..also gut zum springen oder weit fliegen, aber schlecht, um irgendwo runterzubraten, ohne den bodenkontakt zu verlieren  


@ hecki ich meinte eigentlich...naja..nicht deine grösse..also nicht die des körpers  die asche war schon richtig aufm kopp  
außerdem kann ich ja nix für, wenn meine eltern früher immer zu mir gesagt haben: wenn du groß bist, musste arbeiten gehn  

(un des mit mannem hab ich ja schon gewusst....)

@kitty: hecki hat da nen tollen einwurf gemacht...lol..wann is tupper-abend?


----------



## face-to-ground (4. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Mit oder ohne Kalorien?...wenn se schon mal was entwickeln...
> 
> @strandi: Spoiler? Das wäre doch dann FÜR die Aerodynamik, oder? Hattet ihr hier nichma so ein Physikheini? Wird wohl auf den Buckel ankommen
> 
> @hecklerin: ich bin froh, dass Du wieder da bist. Fühlt Frau sich doch gleich viel besser



natürlich ohne kalorien... gesund und garantiert und sicher ohne schädliche nebenwirkungen


----------



## THBiker (4. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> @kitty: hecki hat da nen tollen einwurf gemacht...lol..wann is tupper-abend?



gibt´s net auch Dessous Abende    ....stellt euch´n strandi in schicker wäsche vor


----------



## face-to-ground (4. April 2006)

ich dachte, daß wir sowas dann den frauen überlassen und das ganze nur mit schulnoten bewerten


----------



## THBiker (4. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ...............und das ganze nur mit schulnoten bewerten




die gehen doch aber nur bis 6    *duckundweg*


----------



## face-to-ground (4. April 2006)

hrhrhr


----------



## KrossChris (5. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hehe...getroffene heckis bellen  so oder so ähnlich ging das doch...
> 
> aber wie du willst..asche soll ja super sein, um das wachstum zu beschleunigen. also kipp ich mal ein kilo asche auf heckis haupt
> 
> ...



so siehts aus gesicht zum boden. und so schwarz vor asche wie hecki jetzt ist hab ich ja auch hier nen bissl afrika. forhes schaffen allen zusammen. leg mich jetzt wieder pennen. hach is das studentenleben schön


----------



## KrossChris (5. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> In Mannheim bin ich täglich  ... zum arbeiten. Aber bevor ihr Euch nach Fressorgien noch zu Tuppa Abenden verabredet, wollte ich noch einen letzten verzweifelten Versuch unternehmen, das Blatt zu wenden
> Und übrigens, zu klein kann ich zumindest dir nicht sein, bist doch Italiener


der war klasse hecki, weil das einzig grosse an italienern ist die nase, siehe zum beispiel auch han


----------



## strandi (5. April 2006)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> der war klasse hecki, weil das einzig grosse an italienern ist die nase, siehe zum beispiel auch han


ich bin doch kein italiener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. April 2006)

@ Dreckspatz, den Selbsttest mit der Asche hast Du ja anscheinend schon hinter Dir, aber mir Dinge zu empfehlen, die bei Dir nicht funktioniert haben ist doch recht einfallslos  
Ich bin blond, sportlich, nicht auf Gelder des Landes angewiesen und habe ein eigenes KFZ. Wozu brauche ich jetzt noch Hirn?  
Übrigens hat man sich im Krieg mit Asche die Zähne geputzt und wenn kleine Kinder frech wurden hat man denen den Mund mit Seife ausgewaschen. Vielleicht solltest Du mal Deine Kauleisten mit Asche reinigen, dann kommen evtl. auch wieder smartere Wortkreationen aus Deinem Mund  

@Kitty
So ein bisserl Verstärkung tut in diesem Fred ganz gut  

@Strandi
Zum Thema Dessous Abend muss ich da an ein ganz besonderes Foto von Dir denken. Pssst, das wird aber nicht verraten. Du weißt schon welches ich meine. Dafür gäbe es von mir die Note 1 für besonderes großen Mut


----------



## strandi (5. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi
> Zum Thema Dessous Abend muss ich da an ein ganz besonderes Foto von Dir denken. Pssst, das wird aber nicht verraten. Du weißt schon welches ich meine. Dafür gäbe es von mir die Note 1 für besonderes großen Mut


jetzt steh ich grad auf dem schlauch...meinst du fasching?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. April 2006)

KrossChris schrieb:
			
		

> so siehts aus gesicht zum boden. und so schwarz vor asche wie hecki jetzt ist hab ich ja auch hier nen bissl afrika. forhes schaffen allen zusammen. leg mich jetzt wieder pennen. hach is das studentenleben schön




Nichts pennen, aufstehen und ran ans Werk  
Nene, das mit der Asche lassen wir mal lieber. Siehst doch an Dreckspatz was dabei rauskommt. Habe keine Lust den Rest meines Lebens vor Scham mit dem Gesicht über den Boden zu schrappen  

Jaja, die Nase des Mannes so sein Johannes


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt steh ich grad auf dem schlauch...meinst du fasching?




Bingo, genau das meinte ich


----------



## KrossChris (5. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts pennen, aufstehen und ran ans Werk
> Nene, das mit der Asche lassen wir mal lieber. Siehst doch an Dreckspatz was dabei rauskommt. Habe keine Lust den Rest meines Lebens vor Scham mit dem Gesicht über den Boden zu schrappen
> 
> Jaja, die Nase des Mannes so sein Johannes


 naja, schlecht isses für gesicht im dreck aber nich mit der asche, da der ganze dreck vom rümschnüffeln im schlamm dann nich so auffällt. hat schon seinen sinn bei dem.
schaff net so viel, geh lieber später mal bei icq online. 
gute nacht


----------



## Kitticat (5. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> die gehen doch aber nur bis 6    *duckundweg*



Du magst keine Dessous?  Naja, vielleicht findet Frau für Dich noch ne geblümte Frotteehose...oder lieber Baumwolle? Passt dann auch prima zu Deinem OP-Hemdchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (5. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bingo, genau das meinte ich


hatte ich dir die bilder mal geschickt  kann mich gar net dran erinnern...ich werd wohl langsam alt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hatte ich dir die bilder mal geschickt  kann mich gar net dran erinnern...ich werd wohl langsam alt




Kannst es ja mal mit der Asche versuchen, evtl. hilft das Deiner Erinnerung


----------



## face-to-ground (5. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dreckspatz, den Selbsttest mit der Asche hast Du ja anscheinend schon hinter Dir, aber mir Dinge zu empfehlen, die bei Dir nicht funktioniert haben ist doch recht einfallslos


ich geb die hoffnung niemals auf...wenns bei mir net klappt..warum dann net vielleicht bei dir?


			
				Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin blond, sportlich, nicht auf Gelder des Landes angewiesen und habe ein eigenes KFZ. Wozu brauche ich jetzt noch Hirn?


...und blauäugig? *ggggggg* 


			
				Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens hat man sich im Krieg mit Asche die Zähne geputzt und wenn kleine Kinder frech wurden hat man denen den Mund mit Seife ausgewaschen. Vielleicht solltest Du mal Deine Kauleisten mit Asche reinigen, dann kommen evtl. auch wieder smartere Wortkreationen aus Deinem Mund


ich weiß ja, daß du hier fast die fred-oma bist..aber daß du dich noch an den krieg erinnern kannst...wow...

was meine verbalakrobatik betrifft, so nehme ich natürlich einen großteil der schuld auf mich, aber wenn mich niemand fordert und von euch nur so ein lascher kram kommt dann pass ich mich halt dem niveau an (unterbewusst  ) und dann kommt halt so ein mist bei raus



			
				krosschris schrieb:
			
		

> der war klasse hecki, weil das einzig grosse an italienern ist die nase, siehe zum beispiel auch han
> 
> 
> > damit wär ich dir ja um die berühmte nasenlänge voraus...
> ...


----------



## strandi (5. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hehe...wow...net übel strandi..da könnt man(n) fast neidisch werden


naja, so toll is das auch net das du neidisch werden musst...ist schon nervig mit dem ewigen aufrollen und so


----------



## strandi (5. April 2006)

http://www.funkhaus.de/n1/grup_n1.asp
das sonnenlischt hat geantwortet


----------



## face-to-ground (6. April 2006)

ich glaub, ich geb die pässe und die urkunde zurück...den haufen geld, den die ganzen papiere gekostet haben könnt ihr behalten...OMG!! deutschland geht vor die hunde 

da bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen: i pwn you n00bs....

das:
hier
macht wenigstens spaß zu gucken...


----------



## KrossChris (6. April 2006)

krosschris schrieb:
			
		

> der war klasse hecki, weil das einzig grosse an italienern ist die nase, siehe zum beispiel auch han
> 
> 
> > damit wär ich dir ja um die berühmte nasenlänge voraus...
> ...


----------



## THBiker (6. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Du magst keine Dessous?  QUOTE]
> 
> hab ich nie behauptet
> 
> ...


----------



## face-to-ground (6. April 2006)

hmm..du lässt mir keine andere wahl:
hast du eigentlich auch andere sprüche auf lager? ich mein...das mit FT und den sprüchen hatten wir schon vor 20 seiten mal...
und NEIN, nur weil du jetzt wieder in D bist, iss das noch lang kein grund, die sprüche zu recyclen...
und umweltfreundlich ist das auch nicht...da müssteste schon gescheite sprüche bringen


----------



## Kitticat (7. April 2006)

Guten Morgen Jungs UND Mädels!!!

Ist die Stimmung hier schlecht He!! Es ist Freitag, gleich Wochenende, die SONNE scheint, TH hat seine Schrauben raus und 
ZIMBO hat GEBURTSTAG!!!!!!!
In diesem Sinne: Alles alles Gute und einen wunderschönen Tag für Dich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (7. April 2006)

Guten Morgen und viiiielen Dank!

Ich glaub die andern sind verwirrt, weil sie nicht mehr wissen, wie so'n blauer Himmel aussieht.
Vielleicht schreibt auch niemand, weil sie alle faul in der Sonne liegen? Wenn ich Student wär...

Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall auch nen schönen Tag und viel Spaß am Wochenende,
wir sehen uns an Ostern!


----------



## KrossChris (7. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..du lässt mir keine andere wahl:
> hast du eigentlich auch andere sprüche auf lager? ich mein...das mit FT und den sprüchen hatten wir schon vor 20 seiten mal...
> und NEIN, nur weil du jetzt wieder in D bist, iss das noch lang kein grund, die sprüche zu recyclen...
> und umweltfreundlich ist das auch nicht...da müssteste schon gescheite sprüche bringen


hey, bin heut zu verkatert, sorry, aber hab auch keine zeit heute dumm zu babbeln. das wetter ist zu geil und ich geh jetzt biken und genieße diesen achso geilen tag. hach studentenleben kann manchmal so schön sein . 
also, nen schönes wochenende wünscht euch allen

der blaue engel

ps: recycling is gut


----------



## KrossChris (7. April 2006)

ach ja zimbo, von mir auch alles gute und du hast recht, dass heut wenig geschrieben wird liegt am geilen wetter und am student sein .

greetz


----------



## strandi (7. April 2006)

moin zimbo!
auch von mir happy burtzeltach!
komm grad vom doc...endlich hat mal jemand rausgefunden was meine knieschmerzen sind:
http://orthopedics.about.com/cs/patelladisorders/a/chondromalacia.htm
leider kann man da net viel machen  
aber spinning is wohl erstmal gestrichen  
schönes WE allen


----------



## el Zimbo (7. April 2006)

Danke nochmal...

@Strandi:
pausieren ist mit Sicherheit nur eine Übergangslösung, meine Knieprobleme haben sich durch Krankengymnastik
und Gewichtsreduktion erledigt, Reizstromtherapie ist eher was für die runde Ablage.
Jahre Später, als im Fitness-Studio die Probleme wieder anfingen, hab ich mit korrekt ausgeführten Kniebeugen,
zuerst ohne Gewicht, später dann immerhin 120 Kilo, alles in den Griff gekriegt. Bei mir haben sie damals aber
nicht dieses Kranheitsbild genannt, es hieß nur "Miniskusschaden aufgrund einer Muskelverkürzung des Quatrizeps"...

Viel Glück und gute Besserung, auch an den TH-Biker!


----------



## strandi (7. April 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Danke nochmal...
> 
> @Strandi:
> pausieren ist mit Sicherheit nur eine Übergangslösung, meine Knieprobleme haben sich durch Krankengymnastik
> ...



hm gewichtsreduktion wär sicher ne möglichkeit...aber soooo viel wiege ich ja nun net...sind ja "nur" 92kg. hab eben auch gelesen das einlagen helfen können...das wär ne idee...hab ja eh plattfüsse  
muskelverkürzung ist auch ne möglichkeit...die habe ich aber schon jahrelang (bestimmt 15 jahre oder so)...langsam rächen sich meine ganzen jugendsünden


----------



## Flugrost (7. April 2006)

happy birthday!


----------



## Kitticat (7. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm gewichtsreduktion wär sicher ne möglichkeit...aber soooo viel wiege ich ja nun net...sind ja "nur" 92kg. hab eben auch gelesen das einlagen helfen können...das wär ne idee...hab ja eh plattfüsse
> muskelverkürzung ist auch ne möglichkeit...die habe ich aber schon jahrelang (bestimmt 15 jahre oder so)...langsam rächen sich meine ganzen jugendsünden



Jugendsünden...prust!!!...da bist Du doch noch mitten drinn....
Und ich sehe auch schon wie traurig Du bist wegen des Spinning. Und, ja, Einlagen sind ner Gewichtsreduktion in jeden Fall vorzuziehen...


----------



## strandi (7. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Jugendsünden...prust!!!...da bist Du doch noch mitten drinn....
> Und ich sehe auch schon wie traurig Du bist wegen des Spinning. Und, ja, Einlagen sind ner Gewichtsreduktion in jeden Fall vorzuziehen...


neee, meine wilde zeit ist schon längst vorbei...als du in meinem alter warst, war das natürlich noch etwas anders   
gewichtsreduktion: ok, aber nicht so viel...will ja kein strich in der landschaft sein...momentan brauch ich auch kein safetyjacket  
schönes WE - feierabend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (7. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> neee, meine wilde zeit ist schon längst vorbei...als du in meinem alter warst, war das natürlich noch etwas anders
> gewichtsreduktion: ok, aber nicht so viel...will ja kein strich in der landschaft sein...momentan brauch ich auch kein safetyjacket
> schönes WE - feierabend!



Wie war das noch Lebe schnell, sterbe jung....
Und da ich ja auch nicht gerade dürr bin, bin ich die letzte, die auf hagere Männer stehet.


----------



## face-to-ground (7. April 2006)

auf hageren männern steht man auch net @ kitty


----------



## face-to-ground (7. April 2006)

alles gute zimbo!! feier schön und trink einen für mich mit


----------



## THBiker (7. April 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZIMBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kitticat (7. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> auf hageren männern steht man auch net @ kitty



Ja, sag ich doch!!! Aber dann verrat mir doch mal was man Deiner Meinung nach mit denen machen soll


----------



## face-to-ground (7. April 2006)

na..denen überlassen, die auf solche stehen...geschmäcker sind ja verschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (7. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> na..denen überlassen, die auf solche stehen...geschmäcker sind ja verschieden



Gut!!! Das krieg ich prima hin


----------



## THBiker (7. April 2006)

Hi Mädels und Jungs ,


wünsch euch´n shcönes Wochenende und fahrt´n paar Runden für mich mit


----------



## eL (7. April 2006)

glückwunsch!!


----------



## face-to-ground (7. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Gut!!! Das krieg ich prima hin




wow..echt? *anhimmel*


----------



## strandi (7. April 2006)

argh...hatte mein bike zur werkstatt gegeben weil die gabel "schwammig" war. diagnose: neue gleitbuchsen müssen her  
problem: kein importeur für marzocchi in dk  
folgeproblem: mein bikeguru hat net das passende werkzeug  
-> lösungsansatz: habe eine werkstatt mit passendem werkzeug gefunden. was der einbau kostet  die buchsen kosten in deutschland inkl. versand 30 euronen  nun überleg ich ob sich das lohnt...gabel hat 200 euronen gekostet...schätze mal der service all inclusive wird mich dann ca 50 euronen kosten...soll ich mir da net lieber gleich ne neue gabel kaufen  
z.b. die hier:




passt in weiss natürlich herrlich zum wölfchen  
kostenpunkt 300 eur  
so, die holde wartet  
schönes WE


----------



## face-to-ground (7. April 2006)

ob sich das lohnt musste selber wissen...aber das is immerhin das 10-fache....(andererseits ist der reiz des neuen ungeheuer stark...)


----------



## eL (8. April 2006)

Der vorzeigekapitalist kauft
Der schwabenschotte repariert


----------



## strandi (8. April 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Der vorzeigekapitalist kauft
> Der schwabenschotte repariert


vorzeigekapitalist   
und was macht der ossi?


----------



## face-to-ground (8. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> vorzeigekapitalist
> und was macht der ossi?




na was wohl...das ganze fix zerlegen, die kaputten teile gegen selbst gebastelte austauschen und das ganze verbessert wieder zusammenbauen


----------



## eL (8. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> na was wohl...das ganze fix zerlegen, die kaputten teile gegen selbst gebastelte austauschen und das ganze verbessert wieder zusammenbauen




genau
ich wollts nur noch mal von dir hören  

egal was du tust.... lass es viel kohle kosten... trifft ja kein armen

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (8. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> passt in weiss natürlich herrlich zum wölfchen
> kostenpunkt 300 eur



*Optisch iss das Teil jedenfalls mal der Overkill    




@ Zimbo: Bin mal wieder der letzte, wie immer  

Natürlich von mir auch nachträglich ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG    *


----------



## face-to-ground (8. April 2006)

irgendwie is dieses jahr weiß bei den bikes schwer angesagt...also um mal nen anderen fred zu zitieren: werden jetzt die schwarzen schafe auf unschuldig weißen rädern den waldboden durchpflügen?


----------



## face-to-ground (8. April 2006)

wusste gar nicht, daß die reifenheinis aus italien auch richtig gute filme machen

http://www.pirellifilm.com/thefilm/home.jhtml

mit john malcovitch und naomi campbell  und einem TVR (is ein Sagaris, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht... es is einer...die auspuffrohre, die seitlich rausschauen haben die karre verraten *sabber*)


----------



## face-to-ground (10. April 2006)

was isn los? nur weil heute mal wieder die sonne net scheint liest, sieht und hört man nix mehr von euch??


----------



## Kitticat (10. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> was isn los? nur weil heute mal wieder die sonne net scheint liest, sieht und hört man nix mehr von euch??



Guten Morgen Alle!!!

Ich hatte Wochenende...mit allem was man so am Woende macht und quasi Forumsfrei!!!
Jetzt bin ich wieder auf der Arbeit...grummel grummel...aber bald is ja langes Osterwochenende.Und dann sinds ja auch nurnoch 7 Tage bis zum Weinfest... 
Strandi, wann kommst Du genau in die Pfalz? Und wer leiht Dir diesmal ein Rad?Freiwillige vor!!!!!!


----------



## Bumble (10. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann sinds ja auch nurnoch 7 Tage bis zum Weinfest...
> Strandi, wann kommst Du genau in die Pfalz? Und wer leiht Dir diesmal ein Rad?Freiwillige vor!!!!!!



*Weinfest im April   Nee, oder  

Wenn ich so rausschau, würd Glühwein ganz gut passen  *


----------



## Kitticat (10. April 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Weinfest im April   Nee, oder
> 
> Wenn ich so rausschau, würd Glühwein ganz gut passen  *



Hier wird nicht gememmt!!! Ab jetzt nurnoch kurze Hosen und Schorle!!!


----------



## strandi (10. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Alle!!!
> 
> Ich hatte Wochenende...mit allem was man so am Woende macht und quasi Forumsfrei!!!
> Jetzt bin ich wieder auf der Arbeit...grummel grummel...aber bald is ja langes Osterwochenende.Und dann sinds ja auch nurnoch 7 Tage bis zum Weinfest...
> Strandi, wann kommst Du genau in die Pfalz? Und wer leiht Dir diesmal ein Rad?Freiwillige vor!!!!!!


dumdidum...in DK is auch schon donnerstag feiertag...also nur noch 2 tage arbeiten + rest von heute  
komme am 28.04. inne palz...denke aber das ne tour eher flachfällt da ich sonntag abend schon wieder zurückfliege...
aber weinfest geht klar


----------



## el Zimbo (10. April 2006)

Hallo!

Also am 28. oder 29.4. steppt der Strandi in Kallstadt...
Vorraussichtlich wird da meine Holde zu Besuch sein, da könnt ich sie glatt mitbringen,
vielleicht hat sich dann auch die Frage mit dem Heimkommen geklärt.  
Tendenziell wär mir der Samstag lieber, aber da ich eh noch nix versprechen kann
solltet ihr das unter euch ausmachen. Ich werd dann schauen, ob das bei mir/uns klappt.

Beim Biken steck ich zwar gerade im Trainingsdefizit, aber auf ein Weinfest müsste ich eigentlich ganz gut vorbereitet sein...
Gruß, de Zimbo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (10. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> dumdidum...in DK is auch schon donnerstag feiertag...also nur noch 2 tage arbeiten + rest von heute
> komme am 28.04. inne palz...denke aber das ne tour eher flachfällt da ich sonntag abend schon wieder zurückfliege...
> aber weinfest geht klar



Ha!! Das kommt Dir doch gelegen...kein Sport aber saufen 
Ich kann def nur am 29. Ich dachte aber auch das sei schon fix...?


----------



## strandi (10. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ha!! Das kommt Dir doch gelegen...kein Sport aber saufen
> Ich kann def nur am 29. Ich dachte aber auch das sei schon fix...?


öh ja klar is das fix  es sei denn es schüttet aus kübeln...


----------



## el Zimbo (10. April 2006)

...fein!

Dann klär ich das noch mit meiner Freundin ab und trainiere fleißig weiter.  

@Kitty:
Kein Sport ist mir gar nicht recht - ich will doch endlich mal mein Zielgewicht erreichen,
außerdem stand früher unter meinem Nickname "Bike-addicted"...
Aber morgen gibbet wieder ne Feierabendrunde!


----------



## strandi (10. April 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...fein!
> 
> Dann klär ich das noch mit meiner Freundin ab und trainiere fleißig weiter.
> 
> ...


sag bloss du hast abgenommen seit wir uns das letzte mal gesehen haben  wo issen dein zielgewicht bzw wie viel fehlt denn noch  
wollte heute eigentlich auch ne runde heizen gehen...aber kein mensch hat zeit bzw. lust auf dh...und ich hab keine lust auf street/park


----------



## el Zimbo (10. April 2006)

Nee, eben nicht - ich dürfte jetzt wieder so viel wiegen wie beim letzten Mal,
d.h. ich hab ca. 2 Kilo abgenommen. Und da fehlen noch einige...


----------



## Levty (10. April 2006)

Invalidenthread? Darf ich mich auch beteiligen=?
Bei dem Sturz schon, oder?




 Bin auch körperlich genauso angeschlagen. Also, nächste Woche is wieder ne Tour! (Mit mir  -> Crashkurs mit Lev)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (10. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Invalidenthread? Darf ich mich auch beteiligen=?
> Bei dem Sturz schon, oder?
> 
> Bin auch körperlich genauso angeschlagen. Also, nächste Woche is wieder ne Tour! (Mit mir  -> Crashkurs mit Lev)


du kannst ja noch stehen  also das zählt dann noch net


----------



## Levty (10. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst ja noch stehen  also das zählt dann noch net



Ich stehe im Hintergrund, rechts oben, mit den Schonern! (Ich zieh doch kein VOTEC Shirt an :kotz: ). Analysiere den entstandenen Sturz!


----------



## face-to-ground (10. April 2006)

ob im vordergrund oder nich..du stehst  und ein fahrrad kann kein invalide sein...trotzdem willkommen im kreis derer, welche verbalen unsinn im internet hinterlassen


----------



## Levty (10. April 2006)

> ob im vordergrund oder nich..du stehst  und ein fahrrad kann kein invalide sein...trotzdem willkommen im kreis derer, welche verbalen unsinn im internet hinterlassen


Dachte dafür wäre das ganze IBC


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> (Ich zieh doch kein VOTEC Shirt an :kotz: ).



DRECKSACK. Ich werde noch einmal Dein Fahrrädchen halten. Und das nächste Mal springe ich doch hinterher!


----------



## face-to-ground (10. April 2006)

hättest hinten auch noch so nen schicken knick reingetreten...dann wär das rad wenigstens gleichmässig kaputt gewesen


----------



## Levty (10. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> DRECKSACK. Ich werde noch einmal Dein Fahrrädchen halten. Und das nächste Mal springe ich doch hinterher!



Sollte ich noch hinzufügen dass Jens ein FRAUEN-VOTEC Trikot fährt? DAs ist ja wohl die Sünde überhaupt!


----------



## guru39 (10. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> verbalen unsinn im internet hinterlassen



des is moi ding 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte ich noch hinzufügen dass Jens ein FRAUEN-VOTEC Trikot fährt? DAs ist ja wohl die Sünde überhaupt!



Irgendwo muß ich ja meine Brustmuskulatur verpacken.

Aber mal davon abgesehen. Es wurde als Frauen Trikot verkauft ist aber nachweislich UNISEX. Habe ich zudem schon erwähnt, daß Lev Shimano XT Pussy Scheibenbremsen fährt


----------



## Levty (11. April 2006)

Shimano XT 4-Kolben DH Bremse, aber sorry, die Brese alleine ist schon schwerer als dein "Rahmen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (11. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Shimano XT 4-Kolben DH Bremse, aber sorry, die Brese alleine ist schon schwerer als dein "Rahmen"



       

Fällt Dir nicht mal was neues ein. So langsam wird´s langweilig!


----------



## strandi (11. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Fällt Dir nicht mal was neues ein. So langsam wird´s langweilig!


und das auch noch in unserem schönen fred


----------



## Levty (11. April 2006)

> und das auch noch in unserem schönen fred


Ich sehe keine "Dieser Thread gehört  - - - " Aufschrift, also: KLAPPE! 

Aber naja, eine Doppelbrücke am CC Bike . . .


----------



## strandi (11. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe keine "Dieser Thread gehört  - - - " Aufschrift, also: KLAPPE!
> 
> Aber naja, eine Doppelbrücke am CC Bike . . .


hab ja auch net gesagt das du nix posten sollst...fand deine posts aber recht unlustig...und das passt so gar net hier rein


----------



## eL (11. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwo muß ich ja meine Brustmuskulatur verpacken.



wenn man sich als mann die beine rasiert dann ist frauentrikot tragen voll erlaubt  
metrosexualität ist voll am kommen


----------



## face-to-ground (11. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe keine "Dieser Thread gehört  - - - " Aufschrift, also: KLAPPE!
> 
> Aber naja, eine Doppelbrücke am CC Bike . . .



hoffe, du siehst sie nun... 

das zweite schild is ein geschenk von mir an strandi, unseren fred-wart


----------



## face-to-ground (11. April 2006)

oh..und was das thema räder angeht...da hab ich doch tatsächlich noch was in meinem fundus....


----------



## Levty (11. April 2006)

Ahja, also in strandis Thread postet man nur mit seiner Erlaubnis, und die Vorraussetzung dafür ist dass man nur 26 Zoll fährt und nicht weniger oder wie soll ich das Letzte deuten? 

Zum letzten Schild hab ich noch was zu bieten: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0Rr2p8SSXw&search=backflip


----------



## strandi (11. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe, du siehst sie nun...
> 
> das zweite schild is ein geschenk von mir an strandi, unseren fred-wart


 
kewle aktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (11. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahja, also in strandis Thread postet man nur mit seiner Erlaubnis, und die Vorraussetzung dafür ist dass man nur 26 Zoll fährt und nicht weniger oder wie soll ich das Letzte deuten?
> 
> Zum letzten Schild hab ich noch was zu bieten: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0Rr2p8SSXw&search=backflip


einzige regel in meinem  fred: keinen müll posten sondern witzige beiträge...so wie die gesichtsbremse eben


----------



## guru39 (11. April 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man sich als mann die beine rasiert dann ist frauentrikot tragen voll erlaubt
> metrosexualität ist voll am kommen



Lippenstift und Strapse fänd isch a noch cool


----------



## face-to-ground (11. April 2006)

ja, hast du *g* deutest du immer sachen absichtlich falsch?
man braucht seine erlaubnis auch nicht um zu posten - er hat ja nicht umsonst "unser" geschrieben...junge..dumm babbeln will gelernt sein, kannst ja zusammen mit knusperchris nochmal die schulbank drücken. die materialfetis geben sich schon in den anderen foren die kante mit sram is besser als shimano, xc-fahrer sind schwul, dh´ler rollen nur den berg runter und campa is besser als shimano....das wollen wir hier nich, das brauchen wir hier nich (ich erlaub mir mal, für die öffentlichkeit zu sprechen  ). trag also deinen teil an blöden sprüchen bei und du bist hier willkommen


----------



## face-to-ground (11. April 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Lippenstift und Strapse fänd isch a noch cool



joah..am besten, da kommt direkt ne frau aufm rad gefahren..oder?  
oder bist du etwa..nein..ich wage den gedanken, der da in mir aufkeimt, nicht hinzuschreiben...


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. April 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man sich als mann die beine rasiert dann ist frauentrikot tragen voll erlaubt
> metrosexualität ist voll am kommen



Ja, leider sieht man meine lackierten Fingernägel unter den Handschuhen nicht. Und auch der Lidschatten kommt beim Full Face Helm einfach nicht richtig zur Geltung.

Ich muß mal mit meinem Modeberater sprechen!


----------



## guru39 (11. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> joah..am besten, da kommt direkt ne frau aufm rad gefahren..oder?
> oder bist du etwa..nein..ich wage den gedanken, der da in mir aufkeimt, nicht hinzuschreiben...



Hi Face
nein,was keimt den da bei dir auf 
Isch dachte da nur an sowas,schüttel(net des geschüttel
was du jetzt widda meinscht )



Warme grüße  Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (11. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe, du siehst sie nun...
> 
> das zweite schild is ein geschenk von mir an strandi, unseren fred-wart



Ha! Sehr sehr schön!!! Und ich kann Euch da nur unterstützen. War auch mein erster Gedanke als ich heute mal alles nachgelesen habe. Und Mädchen kriegt man mit dem ganzen Schraubenkram auch nicht in den Fred...und auch sonst net!!!  Auser vielleicht solche wie in dem Post über mir


----------



## eL (11. April 2006)

und schienbeinschoner sowie schlabberhosen verzerren die eleganz deiner schlanken beine  wobei strapse aufem trail wieder unpraktisch sein könnten.
nich so einfach das richtige outfit für den freereiter von heut und übermorjen


----------



## Flugrost (11. April 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ...nich so einfach das richtige outfit für den freereiter von heut und übermorjen...


findste?

frairaiter tragen noierdings pömps


----------



## eL (12. April 2006)

das iss ja heidi aus nürnberg ;-)
singlespeeder können halt alles tragen!!


----------



## face-to-ground (12. April 2006)

soo..weil bald ostern ist...

sag mal strandi...hast du dich wieder mal nicht zusammenreißen können??


----------



## THBiker (12. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe, du siehst sie nun...
> 
> das zweite schild is ein geschenk von mir an strandi, unseren fred-wart



Jezt bekomm ich auch noch "meinen" Fred weggenommen   ....reicht´s net, dass ich schon Invalide bin  

Aber immerhin ist er bei Strandi in guten Händen ...wenn man sich sonst so anguckt was sich hier im Fred/Forum so rumtreibt


----------



## strandi (12. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Jezt bekomm ich auch noch "meinen" Fred weggenommen   ....reicht´s net, dass ich schon Invalide bin
> 
> Aber immerhin ist er bei Strandi in guten Händen ...wenn man sich sonst so anguckt was sich hier im Fred/Forum so rumtreibt


nicht weinen TH  wenn du gross bist kriegst du ihn vielleicht wieder


----------



## THBiker (12. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> nicht weinen TH  wenn du gross bist kriegst du ihn vielleicht wieder




jetzt fällst DUUUUUUUUUU mir auch noch in´n Rücken         ....sowas nennt man Freunde


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> soo..weil bald ostern ist...



So nachdem ich jetzt in die Thread Regeln eingewiesen worden bin...

Ich weiß, er ist uralt. Aber für Ostern gibt es einfach nur ein Comic-Strip!


----------



## strandi (12. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt fällst DUUUUUUUUUU mir auch noch in´n Rücken  ....sowas nennt man Freunde


falsch...ich stelle mich vor dich  ich verwalte den fred ja nur solange wie du invalide bist  sowas machen nur *echte* freunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (12. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> falsch...ich stelle mich vor dich  ich verwalte den fred ja nur solange wie du invalide bist  sowas machen nur *echte* freunde



Tja, TH, hier bahnt sich ein Generationenwechsel an...Der Strandi kann da noch mit. Aber wir....Schreit ja förmlich nach einem ü 30 Fred


----------



## THBiker (12. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, TH, hier bahnt sich ein Generationenwechsel an...Der Strandi kann da noch mit. Aber wir....Schreit ja förmlich nach einem ü 30 Fred




Ich wollt´s nicht wahrhaben Kitty   ...aber diese kleinen Stinker    werden aufständig......das sollten wir unterdrücken  

@STrandi
wann soll ich den Fred denn besser verwalten als jetzt wo ich zu Hause bin  ...aber du machst das schon.....und laß dir nix gefallen...außer von mir


----------



## strandi (12. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> .....und laß dir nix gefallen...außer von mir


   soweit kommts noch...


----------



## Kitticat (12. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollt´s nicht wahrhaben Kitty   ...aber diese kleinen Stinker    werden aufständig......das sollten wir unterdrücken
> 
> @STrandi
> wann soll ich den Fred denn besser verwalten als jetzt wo ich zu Hause bin  ...aber du machst das schon.....und laß dir nix gefallen...außer von mir



Naja, einer von den kleinen Stinkern hat ein hohes suizidpotential...das regelt sich vielleicht von alleine... dann is die Moral von den anderen angeknackst...auf den Moment warten wir(Je älter umso besser kann man warten...)


----------



## strandi (12. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, einer von den kleinen Stinkern hat ein hohes suizidpotential...das regelt sich vielleicht von alleine... dann is die Moral von den anderen angeknackst...auf den Moment warten wir(Je älter umso besser kann man warten...)


aber wartet nicht zu lange...die natur is da auf unserer seite


----------



## el Zimbo (12. April 2006)

...und ich steh mal wieder zwischen den Fronten - DECKUUUUNG!!!


----------



## Kitticat (12. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> aber wartet nicht zu lange...die natur is da auf unserer seite



So wie die Dinge im Moment liegen dauert es nicht lange.... 
Und Frauen werden eh älter als Männer -zurück!!!


----------



## Flugrost (12. April 2006)

Warts ab


----------



## THBiker (12. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> soweit kommts noch...




wie??? aufständig werden     

aber ich denke auch, dass wir euch überleben...zumidnest dich strandi  entweder du machst dich selbst kaputt mit´m Bike....säufst dich kaputt  ...susi erschlägt dich, weil du..... ....oder irgendein Klorollenkopp sprengt dänemark i.d. Luft  ....du siehst, deine Chancen stehen gut 

also genieße die Zeit mit uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (12. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wie??? aufständig werden
> 
> aber ich denke auch, dass wir euch überleben...zumidnest dich strandi  entweder du machst dich selbst kaputt mit´m Bike....säufst dich kaputt  ...susi erschlägt dich, weil du..... ....oder irgendein Klorollenkopp sprengt dänemark i.d. Luft  ....du siehst, deine Chancen stehen gut
> 
> also genieße die Zeit mit uns


 die 1 und 3 möglichkeit halte ich für am wahrscheinlichsten    
so, ich verabschiede mich bis montag abend in den wohlverdienten osterurlaub...treffe mich mit der familiy...die macht nämlich grad urlaub...in dänemark


----------



## THBiker (12. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ...treffe mich mit der familiy...die macht nämlich grad urlaub...in dänemark



dann würde ich sagen kommt eher 2 in Frage  

Dann mal schöne Ostern und dicke....öhm bunte Eier


----------



## face-to-ground (12. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> So wie die Dinge im Moment liegen dauert es nicht lange....
> Und Frauen werden eh älter als Männer -zurück!!!




hrhrhr..und südländer haben nochmal ne höhere lebenserwartung (und auch bei mir ist das alter auf meiner seite  )


----------



## face-to-ground (12. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> So nachdem ich jetzt in die Thread Regeln eingewiesen worden bin...
> 
> Ich weiß, er ist uralt. Aber für Ostern gibt es einfach nur ein Comic-Strip!




  der war NICHT lustig...


----------



## THBiker (12. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hrhrhr..und südländer haben nochmal ne höhere lebenserwartung (und auch bei mir ist das alter auf meiner seite  )




wenn sie net vorher von der Mafia erschossen werden


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> der war NICHT lustig...



Stimmt. Aber sag´s keinem weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (12. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sie net vorher von der Mafia erschossen werden



jetzt, wo ich den letzten mafiaboss alter schule verpfiffen habe...öhm...ich glaub, das gehört net hierher


----------



## THBiker (12. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt, wo ich den letzten mafiaboss alter schule verpfiffen habe...öhm...ich glaub, das gehört net hierher




ich denke du bist eine gesuchter mann  ....ob´s lebensverlängert ist...hmmmm...kenn mich da net aus


----------



## face-to-ground (12. April 2006)

nun...jetzt wo die jemand anderen haben...geben sich die behörden für die nächsten paar jährchen damit zufrieden, zu prahlen, daß sie nach über 40(!) jahren nen mafiaboss geschnappt haben...

und wenn mich ne frau sucht...naja..die wissen, wo se mich finden


----------



## Kitticat (13. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hrhrhr..und südländer haben nochmal ne höhere lebenserwartung (und auch bei mir ist das alter auf meiner seite  )



Du meinst wegen des Mediterranen Essens? Ich hab gestern gelesen, dass bei Männern ab 90cm Bauchumfang(gemessen an der dicksten Stelle OHNE einziehen) das Herzinfarktrisiko steigt...

Ach ja, für mich wirds am 29. wirklich ein  -Fest. Da es die Eintracht geschafft hat ins Pokalendspiel zu kommen hab ich an diesem Abend keinen Babysitter für meine Kleine...der is in B. Also, vielleicht können wir es auf den 28. verschieben oder ich kann leider nicht kommen...seufz!


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst wegen des Mediterranen Essens? Ich hab gestern gelesen, dass bei Männern ab 90cm Bauchumfang(gemessen an der dicksten Stelle OHNE einziehen) das Herzinfarktrisiko steigt...
> 
> Ach ja, für mich wirds am 29. wirklich ein  -Fest. Da es die Eintracht geschafft hat ins Pokalendspiel zu kommen hab ich an diesem Abend keinen Babysitter für meine Kleine...der is in B. Also, vielleicht können wir es auf den 28. verschieben oder ich kann leider nicht kommen...seufz!



Wir fahren nach Berlin! 

Scheiß Lokalpatriotismus!


----------



## el Zimbo (13. April 2006)

Hey Kitty,

es gibt doch nicht nur einen Babysitter...aber sollen die anderen mal was zu schreiben.
Wer hat jetzt eigentlich alles vor, nach Kallstadt zu kommen???


----------



## THBiker (13. April 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat jetzt eigentlich alles vor, nach Kallstadt zu kommen???



Na ICH   .....nur wie komm ich hin, bzw heim


----------



## el Zimbo (13. April 2006)

...bei mir hängt das noch sehr in der Schwebe, hab gerade nachgeschaut,
wie's um die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel nach Kallstadt steht,
und das Ergebnis ist seeehr bescheiden.  

Schaumermal...


----------



## face-to-ground (13. April 2006)

ich würde wohl auch auf einen becher in kallstadt aufkreuzen  
wenn jemand aus der gegend um ft mitgehen wollen würde, mir vorher hoch und heilig verspricht, mir net ins auto zu kotzen (wenn net, brech ich ihm/ihr halt die beine), könnte man da was organisieren


----------



## eL (13. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahren nach Berlin!
> 
> Scheiß Lokalpatriotismus!




da kommscht du nich rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (14. April 2006)

wie geil ist das denn       


Freeride-Comic


----------



## face-to-ground (14. April 2006)

der fällt ja gar nich hin...und blut spritzt auch keins...


----------



## THBiker (14. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> der fällt ja gar nich hin...und blut spritzt auch keins...




können ja nicht alle so fahren wie du     ......


----------



## face-to-ground (14. April 2006)

ja eben deswegen 
am blut übe ich noch....


----------



## Elmex (15. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wie geil ist das denn
> 
> 
> Freeride-Comic


 garnicht


----------



## THBiker (15. April 2006)

Elmex schrieb:
			
		

> garnicht



  wie.....alle paar Monta mal was psoten und dann sowas   

wie geht´s alte Zahnpastatube ...bald wieder  -Fest...kommst auch!


----------



## face-to-ground (16. April 2006)

frohes osterfest an alle


----------



## Elmex (16. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wie.....alle paar Monta mal was psoten und dann sowas
> 
> wie geht´s alte Zahnpastatube ...bald wieder  -Fest...kommst auch!



Ich schau eigentlich fast jeden Tag ins Forum !
Mir geht es "naja", möchte doch demnächst wieder Fahrradtechnisch wieder anfangen was zu unternehmen.
Ich schraube auch wieder mal an einem neuen Bike und hoffe dass es diesmal die eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist.


----------



## Speedbullit (18. April 2006)

schon gesehen, winterberg rüstet auf


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/11607


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (18. April 2006)

Ja Helau  ....würd sagen die kleinen Drops da sind genau das richtige für mich   ......

nee schaut ja aus als wär für jeden was dabei


----------



## Kitticat (18. April 2006)

Na, alle Ostern gut überstanden? Zum Glück gibts ja übernächsten Montag wieder nen Feiertag... 
Allen ne angenehme Woche!


----------



## face-to-ground (18. April 2006)

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, daß unsere kitty ne ganz faule ist...


----------



## Levty (18. April 2006)

Dein Gefühl täuscht dich nicht, die ist sogar zu faul um den Lenker zu reißen, stimmts Kätzchen!?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. April 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> schon gesehen, winterberg rüstet auf
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/11607




Herrlich herrlich. Bald gehts wieder auf in die fröhlichen Bikepark Wochenenden - Huuuurraaaa! 
Wildbad habe ich schon angetestet, so als Vorgeschmack und ich muss sagen, das war ein riesen Spaß  Hach wie schön, das wieder Frühling ist.
Wenn auch nicht täglich spürbar (Wetter) aber das wird schon


----------



## Kitticat (19. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, daß unsere kitty ne ganz faule ist...



 Frau versucht keine überflüssige Energie zu verschwenden...aber faul Nö!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmex (19. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Helau  ....würd sagen die kleinen Drops da sind genau das richtige für mich   ......
> 
> nee schaut ja aus als wär für jeden was dabei



Was machen eigentlich deine Knochen?
Bist du bereit für den Park?


----------



## face-to-ground (19. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Frau versucht keine überflüssige Energie zu verschwenden...aber faul Nö!!!



erzähl mir nix...ich bin südländer!!  wie man arbeitet, ohne überflüssige energie aufzuwenden kenn ich aus dem effeff  
und so ein wortkarger beitrag oder gar ganz abwesend sein im forum, is FAUL, ich buchstabiers auch gerne, zum mitschreiben: eff aaaahhh uuuuhhh elll


----------



## Kitticat (19. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> erzähl mir nix...ich bin südländer!!  wie man arbeitet, ohne überflüssige energie aufzuwenden kenn ich aus dem effeff
> und so ein wortkarger beitrag oder gar ganz abwesend sein im forum, is FAUL, ich buchstabiers auch gerne, zum mitschreiben: eff aaaahhh uuuuhhh elll



Pfffff!!!! Es GIBT ein Leben neben dem Forum!!! Auserdem musste ich doch meine Energien darauf verwenden einen Babysitter für den 29. zu finden. Und: Es hat geklappt!!!! Jetzt musst nurnoch Du Deinen südländischen Hintern-ohne überflüssige Energie zu verschwenden- auf das Weinfest schaffen. Dann läuft doch alles wieder rund! Auserdem könntest Du mir sooo ein bissi faulsein ruhig gönnen...


----------



## strandi (19. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Pfffff!!!! Es GIBT ein Leben neben dem Forum!!!


ehrlich   
aber schön das dass mit dem babysitter geklappt hat  
wer issen jetzt eigentlich alles dabei


----------



## face-to-ground (19. April 2006)

da das ja quasi vor meiner haustür ist, ist das wohl das kleinste problem - und ohne überflüssige energie heißt in diesem fall, daß ich mit dem auto kommen werde 
nööö...wenn du faul bist, kann ich nimmer so faul sein, wie ich gern würde - und DAS geht mal gar net...


----------



## guru39 (19. April 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> schon gesehen, winterberg rüstet auf
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/11607



Hi Speedy
wäre schön wenn wir mal alle zusammen(die,die lust haben)
mal in WB ein WE verbringen würden 
Das wäre richtig geil!!!!!!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (19. April 2006)

Zählt das Nichtbeachten der Groß- und Kleinschreibung ebenfalls zum Kritikpunkt "Faul"?


----------



## face-to-ground (19. April 2006)

richtig 

...und ja..kurze, einsilbige antworten ebenfalls...


----------



## guru39 (19. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Zählt das Nichtbeachten der Groß- und Kleinschreibung ebenfalls zum Kritikpunkt "Faul"?



Hi Killa
Hier gähts umms Bieken.wier sind nischt inn der Schuhle 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (20. April 2006)

> Invaliden - Flirt - Sauf - und sonstwas Fred (..und Freunde)



Seh da nix vom Bikn, nur flirten saufen und invaliden (kann man das auch als Verb benutzen? ). 

Na jut, das ist ja das MTB Forum, will ja nicht pingelich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Seh da nix vom Bikn, nur flirten saufen und invaliden (kann man das auch als Verb benutzen? ).
> 
> Na jut, das ist ja das MTB Forum, will ja nicht pingelich sein.




Bist Du aber  
Wenn Du weiter liest, dann steht da noch ... und sonstwas Fred  
Sonst noch was?  

Gute Idee Guru, aber im Moment ist Winterberg noch ziemlich zerstört, habe ich mir von Augenzeugen berichten lassen. In einem Monat sollte es sich aber lohnen dort mal aufzuschlagen. Wildbad ist aber glaube ich soweit schon ok.


----------



## Kitticat (20. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> nööö...wenn du faul bist, kann ich nimmer so faul sein, wie ich gern würde - und DAS geht mal gar net...



Hä? Diese Theorie verschliesst sich meinem faulen Hirn 

@Strandi: Jo, freu mich auch. Den Burnzi überreden wir schon  Schade, dass es mim biken net klappt. Wo ich doch jetzt so viel von Dir gehört habe


----------



## guru39 (20. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee Guru, aber im Moment ist Winterberg noch ziemlich zerstört, habe ich mir von Augenzeugen berichten lassen. In einem Monat sollte es sich aber lohnen dort mal aufzuschlagen.



Guten Morsche Hecky
so war der Plan 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## THBiker (20. April 2006)

Moin Leute

wer hat den prinzipiell mal Lust mit auf´n verlängertes WE nach Südtirol zu fahren.....z.B. Bozen und Meran....Gondeln hoch und Trails bergab  ....könnt man evtl mit nemBikepark kombinieren!

Hab nix kongret geplant, hätte nur Lust und will nicht allein! Muss eh erstmal wider Bewegungstherapie machen  ...


@Strandi...nächste Woche ist auch Hambacher Weinfest....ist besser


----------



## strandi (20. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute
> 
> wer hat den prinzipiell mal Lust mit auf´n verlängertes WE nach Südtirol zu fahren.....z.B. Bozen und Meran....Gondeln hoch und Trails bergab  ....könnt man evtl mit nemBikepark kombinieren!
> 
> ...


nächstes wochenende oder am 29? ich find ehrlich gesagt kallstadt besser...hambach gefällt dir ja nur weil´s näher dran ist


----------



## strandi (20. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Hä? Diese Theorie verschliesst sich meinem faulen Hirn
> 
> @Strandi: Jo, freu mich auch. Den Burnzi überreden wir schon  Schade, dass es mim biken net klappt. Wo ich doch jetzt so viel von Dir gehört habe


ach glaub net alles was man dir erzählt


----------



## THBiker (20. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> nächstes wochenende oder am 29? ich find ehrlich gesagt kallstadt besser...hambach gefällt dir ja nur weil´s näher dran ist



am 29.

find Kallstadt wird immer so viel gekloppt   

naja werden´s sehen


----------



## strandi (20. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> am 29.
> 
> find Kallstadt wird immer so viel gekloppt
> 
> naja werden´s sehen


darum ja    
ne schmarn...in hambach wurd auch viel gekloppt letztes jahr...


----------



## Kitticat (20. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ach glaub net alles was man dir erzählt



Wiiieso? Faul und naiv-passt doch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NBB (20. April 2006)

HEy Guru,
sollst Schaffen und net Flirten 
Hast mein Laufrad fertig?
Dann komme ich es gegen halb 5 abholen 

Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Elmex (20. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute
> 
> wer hat den prinzipiell mal Lust mit auf´n verlängertes WE nach Südtirol zu fahren.....z.B. Bozen und Meran....Gondeln hoch und Trails bergab  ....könnt man evtl mit nemBikepark kombinieren!
> 
> ...



Südtirol hört sich "SEHR GUT" an.
Ich wollte dieses Jahr sowieso auf alle Fälle in die Alpen mit dem Bike.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. April 2006)

NBB schrieb:
			
		

> HEy Guru,
> sollst Schaffen und net Flirten
> Hast mein Laufrad fertig?
> Dann komme ich es gegen halb 5 abholen
> ...




 ach der Herr lebt auch noch  
Hoffe Dir geht es gut.

Viele Grüße
Tanja

@Guru
dann sollten wir hier mal ein Datum und Bikepark Vorschlag posten (so in 2-3 Wochen) und sehen welch Resonanz darauf erfolgt.
Sonnige Grüße


----------



## mtb_nico (20. April 2006)

Wo hier gerade Reiseaufrufe sind!
Ich möchte am Freitag noch mal einen Tag nach Wildbad? Hat jemand Lust mit zu kommen? Sprit geht dann 50:50... 
Also dann meldet euch mal. Am besten per PM. Hier im Thread verliere ich nach 3 sek. eh wieder die Übersicht! 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## strandi (20. April 2006)

wo wir grad bei reiseplanungen sind...wer hat denn bock auf nen roadtrip durch DK und schweden?


----------



## NBB (20. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> ach der Herr lebt auch noch
> Hoffe Dir geht es gut.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Tanja



na klar, hab den Winter über gearbeitet um mein Bike wieder fit zu machen 
Wenn der Guru meine Nabe eingespeicht hat, ist mein Bike wieder so gut wie fertig. Hab auch schon ne 888rc in peto für mein Baby, die Junior hat ausgedient...
Wie gehts dir denn?
Von Fabse Marten und Co liest man hier ja gar nix mehr, leben die noch?
Liebe Grüße zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (20. April 2006)

NBB schrieb:
			
		

> na klar, hab den Winter über gearbeitet um mein Bike wieder fit zu machen
> Wenn der Guru meine Nabe eingespeicht hat, ist mein Bike wieder so gut wie fertig. Hab auch schon ne 888rc in peto für mein Baby, die Junior hat ausgedient...
> Wie gehts dir denn?
> Von Fabse Marten und Co liest man hier ja gar nix mehr, leben die noch?
> Liebe Grüße zurück



Na dann bist Du ja bald mal wieder mit von der Partie  
We are still alive und alle kriechen so langsam wieder aus ihren Winterbauten. Dem Rest von der Truppe geht es gut und wir waren schon wieder das ein odere andere Wochenende auch Achse. Wird Zeit das dein Baby fertig wird.

C U soon


----------



## guru39 (20. April 2006)

NBB schrieb:
			
		

> HEy Guru,
> sollst Schaffen und net Flirten
> Hast mein Laufrad fertig?
> Dann komme ich es gegen halb 5 abholen
> ...



Hey Manu
hetz mich net sonst speich ich dein Laufrad grad wieder aus 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## NBB (20. April 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Manu
> hetz mich net sonst speich ich dein Laufrad grad wieder aus
> Gruß Guru.



Mensch Meistäää,

ich weiß, gut Ding braucht Weile 
Aber schau aus dem Fenster... mein Banshee braucht Auslauf...
Bis später 
Manuel


----------



## guru39 (20. April 2006)

NBB schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Meistäää,
> 
> ich weiß, gut Ding braucht Weile
> Aber schau aus dem Fenster... mein Banshee braucht Auslauf...
> ...



Ich schau aus den Fenster (muss bis 18:30Uhr schaffe)
Bis später 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## face-to-ground (20. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Wiiieso? Faul und naiv-passt doch!!



moah bist du bös 


daß du das als frau net raffst, wundert mich bissi  musst halt mal um ne ecke denken: da nur ein gewisses grundmaß an faulheit zulässig ist und ich das in diesem fall voll ausschöpfe  , musst du produktiver sein. wenn du zu faul bist, knabberst du also direkt an meinem faulheitspensum, womit ich mehr arbeiten muss, was sich wiederum nicht mit meiner maxime, möglichst faul zu sein, vereinbaren lässt - alles klar? 

oder wie es in einer gewissen, von der ARD produzierten sendung heißt: klingt komisch, ist aber so


----------



## Kitticat (20. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> moah bist du bös
> 
> 
> daß du das als frau net raffst, wundert mich bissi  musst halt mal um ne ecke denken: da nur ein gewisses grundmaß an faulheit zulässig ist und ich das in diesem fall voll ausschöpfe  , musst du produktiver sein. wenn du zu faul bist, knabberst du also direkt an meinem faulheitspensum, womit ich mehr arbeiten muss, was sich wiederum nicht mit meiner maxime, möglichst faul zu sein, vereinbaren lässt - alles klar?
> ...



Pah! Kan doch nicht mein Job sein Dir das Faulsein zu ermöglichen!!! Und immerhin war das ja grad ein 9 Zeiler...seeehr fleisig!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (20. April 2006)

du hast gemotzt und dich aufgeregt....das ist bestimmt mehr arbeit, als jemand damit zu beauftragen, das hier zu schreiben...moment mal...was mach ich hier eigentl....


----------



## Kitticat (20. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> du hast gemotzt und dich aufgeregt....das ist bestimmt mehr arbeit, als jemand damit zu beauftragen, das hier zu schreiben...moment mal...was mach ich hier eigentl....



Motzen und Aufregen ist mit Seehr viel Energie verbunden=nicht faul-> EIGENTOR!!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (20. April 2006)

richtig..deswegen hab ich ja auch *du* geschriben..nu freust dich auch noch drüber...seltsam...versteh mal einer die frauen... 




			
				face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> du hast gemotzt und dich aufgeregt....das ist bestimmt mehr arbeit, als jemand damit zu beauftragen, das hier zu schreiben...moment mal...was mach ich hier eigentl....


----------



## Kitticat (20. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> richtig..deswegen hab ich ja auch *du* geschriben..nu freust dich auch noch drüber...seltsam...versteh mal einer die frauen...



 Die habt Ihr doch eh nur ganz selten verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Guru
> dann sollten wir hier mal ein Datum und Bikepark Vorschlag posten (so in 2-3 Wochen) und sehen welch Resonanz darauf erfolgt.
> Sonnige Grüße




Hi Hecky
wie wäre es zum/beim Slopstyle?
Gruß Guru.


----------



## face-to-ground (21. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Die habt Ihr doch eh nur ganz selten verstanden



in meinem fall einfach zu erklären: es kostet zu viel energie, ne frau zu verstehen  ...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. April 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Hecky
> wie wäre es zum/beim Slopstyle?
> Gruß Guru.




Hm, ich glaube an diesem Wochenende wird es für einige von uns nicht möglich sein. Das Wochenende danach habe ich mich für das Ilmenau-Rennen angemeldet. Da werden bestimmt auch viele mitfahren. Aber Ende Mai wäre doch mal ein guter Termin. Bis dahin ist dort bestimmt auch schon vieles oder alles fertig und die Reise lohnt sich. Sprich 27.-28.05.2006 

Was meinst Du Guru und ihr anderen, sollen wir den Termin mal fix machen?

Leute, es ist Freitag und die Sonne scheint. Bald ist Wochenendeeeee  
Was steht bei Euch auf dem Plan, Petrus hat uns ja über seine Berater/Meterologen ausrichten lassen, das der Wetterfrosch nicht wieder von der Leiter plumpst. 
Sonnige Grüße Hecky


----------



## strandi (21. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, ich glaube an diesem Wochenende wird es für einige von uns nicht möglich sein. Das Wochenende danach habe ich mich für das Ilmenau-Rennen angemeldet. Da werden bestimmt auch viele mitfahren. Aber Ende Mai wäre doch mal ein guter Termin. Bis dahin ist dort bestimmt auch schon vieles oder alles fertig und die Reise lohnt sich. Sprich 27.-28.05.2006
> 
> Was meinst Du Guru und ihr anderen, sollen wir den Termin mal fix machen?
> 
> ...


grmpf...sonnenschein haben wir net im moment  
aber am sonntag gehts biken  wurden wieder viele wilde sache gebaut auf fyn...die muss ich alle ausprobieren  
schönes WE an alle!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> grmpf...sonnenschein haben wir net im moment
> aber am sonntag gehts biken  wurden wieder viele wilde sache gebaut auf fyn...die muss ich alle ausprobieren
> schönes WE an alle!




Tja, wärst Du hier, dann würde auch Dir die Sonne scheinen  
Viel Spaß bei den wilden Sachen


----------



## strandi (21. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wärst Du hier, dann würde auch Dir die Sonne scheinen
> Viel Spaß bei den wilden Sachen


die sonne scheint für mich schon wenn ich an dich denke    
und bei wilden sachen hab ich generell spass


----------



## KrossChris (21. April 2006)

ja, das wetter is geil, bringt einem aber nix wenn man mit fieber zuhause hockt. naja, werd gleich mal zum onkel doc und ne guuude medizin holen. einwerfen und los gehts. geht heut abend jemand von euch nach kallstadt aufs weinfest? eventuell sieht man sich ja da. ansonsten steh evtl. wildbad aufm plan wenn ich nich wieder fieber bekomm.
ansonsten frohes schaffen, genießt die sonne und nen geiles wochenende.

greetz

Chris


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> die sonne scheint für mich schon wenn ich an dich denke
> und bei wilden sachen hab ich generell spass



Strandilein, so gefällst Du mir wieder. 
Ganz der Alte, aber denke nicht zu viel an mich sonst zieht die Sonne wieder nach Dänemark und wir hier müssen am Wochenende schon wieder im Matsch fahren


----------



## strandi (21. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Strandilein, so gefällst Du mir wieder.
> Ganz der Alte, aber denke nicht zu viel an mich sonst zieht die Sonne wieder nach Dänemark und wir hier müssen am Wochenende schon wieder im Matsch fahren


ich denke doch tag und nacht an dich...besonders im sommer...darum gibts in skandinavien ja auch die mitternachtssonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke doch tag und nacht an dich...besonders im sommer...darum gibts in skandinavien ja auch die mitternachtssonne




 immer einen passenden Spruch parat.


----------



## strandi (21. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> immer einen passenden Spruch parat.


sonst wär ich ja auch net der strandinator wenn das net so wäre  
bin gut gelaunt heute...wochenende...dumdidum...heute abend entspannen...morgen abend/nacht discotour und sonntag DH fahren


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> sonst wär ich ja auch net der strandinator wenn das net so wäre
> bin gut gelaunt heute...wochenende...dumdidum...heute abend entspannen...morgen abend/nacht discotour und sonntag DH fahren




Zwitscher, flöööööt, träller, ich kanns auch kaum erwarten, das die Uhr 3 schlägt und ich endlich ins Radel Wochenende kann. Schallali und schallalaaaaha


----------



## NBB (21. April 2006)

und ich muss noch bis 21Uhr arbeiten...

aber dafür gehts morgen früh gleich los
hab die 888rc jetzt, und gestern nacht noch alles eingebaut.
Des Baby steht im Keller und muss dringend "Gassi" 

RIDE ON, YIHAAA


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. April 2006)

NBB schrieb:
			
		

> und ich muss noch bis 21Uhr arbeiten...
> 
> aber dafür gehts morgen früh gleich los
> hab die 888rc jetzt, und gestern nacht noch alles eingebaut.
> ...




Oooh Du Armer  
Naja, aber das WE verspricht schön zu werden und auch dieser Tag geht rum.
Wünsche Dir viel Gaudie mit deinem Baby, vielleicht kreuzen sich ja unsere Wege am Wochenende.


----------



## NBB (21. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Oooh Du Armer
> Naja, aber das WE verspricht schön zu werden und auch dieser Tag geht rum.
> Wünsche Dir viel Gaudie mit deinem Baby, vielleicht kreuzen sich ja unsere Wege am Wochenende.



wo bist du denn voraussichtlich unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. April 2006)

NBB schrieb:
			
		

> wo bist du denn voraussichtlich unterwegs?




Hm, auf jeden Fall steht Wildbad und Buuuaaarg auf dem Plan. Aber wann und wohin ist noch nicht ausklabüstert


----------



## strandi (21. April 2006)

argh...es regnet grad  
hecki...der himmel weint weil du net an mich denkst


----------



## Hecklerin23 (21. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> argh...es regnet grad
> hecki...der himmel weint weil du net an mich denkst




Öööhm, dann müsste Dänemark aber bereits geflutet sein  
Nein war ein Spaß, das liegt daran, dass ich die ganze Zeit ans radeln denke und die Sonne dafür ihre Energie hierher verlagert hat. Wart bis Montag, dann denke ich wieder an die Arbeit und die Sonne kommt zu Dir


----------



## strandi (21. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Öööhm, dann müsste Dänemark aber bereits geflutet sein
> Nein war ein Spaß, das liegt daran, dass ich die ganze Zeit ans radeln denke und die Sonne dafür ihre Energie hierher verlagert hat. Wart bis Montag, dann denke ich wieder an die Arbeit und die Sonne kommt zu Dir


du sollst net an die arbeit denken...du sollst an mich denken


----------



## face-to-ground (21. April 2006)

leute...sonnenschein, fast schon sommerliche temperaturen...ich werd mich jetzt aufs radl schwingen, nach worms fahren und mir dort ein lecker eis zu gemüte führen...
euch allen mal ein schönes we und achtet darauf, daß die knochen heil bleiben


----------



## Kitticat (21. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> leute...sonnenschein, fast schon sommerliche temperaturen...ich werd mich jetzt aufs radl schwingen, nach worms fahren und mir dort ein lecker eis zu gemüte führen...
> euch allen mal ein schönes we und achtet darauf, daß die knochen heil bleiben



Kann ja dann net weit sein nach Worms...


----------



## face-to-ground (21. April 2006)

nö, war es auch nicht..von hier aus knappe 15km, auf dem rückweg noch ein bisschen verlängert und schon hatte ich (mit arbeit und zurück) meine 60km voll


----------



## strandi (21. April 2006)

das wetter bei euch is echt ne frechheit  
bei uns regnets grad


----------



## Kitticat (21. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das wetter bei euch is echt ne frechheit
> bei uns regnets grad



Jeder wie ers verdient   Ab nächste Woche bisde ja hier, dann scheint auch für Dich die Sonne Es äussert sich zwar hier keiner so recht ob er zum  -Fest kommt aber wir sind da, ne?!


@Face: Dacht ich mirs doch...und 60km flach sind ja auch schonmal was für sonen faulen Italo


----------



## face-to-ground (21. April 2006)

was dachtest dir? 
ich will ja nicht arg gehässig sein, aber ich hoffe, daß mieses wetter ist, wenn strandi hier ist...  und nach seiner abreise die sonne scheint, wie blöde....einfach nur, damit wir ihm das unter die nase reiben können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (22. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> was dachtest dir?
> ich will ja nicht arg gehässig sein, aber ich hoffe, daß mieses wetter ist, wenn strandi hier ist...  und nach seiner abreise die sonne scheint, wie blöde....einfach nur, damit wir ihm das unter die nase reiben können


moin moin...wurde gerade von der sonne wachgekitzelt...strahlend blauer himmel  ja ich weiss...bei euch isses ca 10 grad wärmer...aber was solls


----------



## Kitticat (22. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin...wurde gerade von der sonne wachgekitzelt...strahlend blauer himmel  ja ich weiss...bei euch isses ca 10 grad wärmer...aber was solls



Nicht wirklich...in Ffm hats heute morgen geregnet...aber am Nachmittag dann auch wieder Sonne 

@face: sei net so hartherzig!!! Ich hab keine Lust auf Weinfest im Regen nur damit DU es strandi unter die Nase reiben kannst.


----------



## bikeburnz (22. April 2006)

na bei uns war heut ca.20 ° blauer Himmel, Sonne....
n bissl in der Sonne gedroppt und 3-4 Bier im biergarten gezischt und n bissl gespäht


----------



## strandi (22. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> na bei uns war heut ca.20 ° blauer Himmel, Sonne....
> n bissl in der Sonne gedroppt und 3-4 Bier im biergarten gezischt und n bissl gespäht


wir hatten sonne, 15 grad, dh gefahren, knochen ganz geblieben und jetzt gehts inne city...büschen durch die clubs ziehen...und morgen wieder dh fahren gehen


----------



## Kitticat (22. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wir hatten sonne, 15 grad, dh gefahren, knochen ganz geblieben und jetzt gehts inne city...büschen durch die clubs ziehen...und morgen wieder dh fahren gehen



Mussde üben für Dein Rennen nächste Woche...in..Schweden?
Wannisdas?


----------



## strandi (23. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Mussde üben für Dein Rennen nächste Woche...in..Schweden?
> Wannisdas?


das wär heute


----------



## face-to-ground (23. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht wirklich...in Ffm hats heute morgen geregnet...aber am Nachmittag dann auch wieder Sonne
> 
> @face: sei net so hartherzig!!! Ich hab keine Lust auf Weinfest im Regen nur damit DU es strandi unter die Nase reiben kannst.



macht nix..so kann ich meine tolle gore-tex-paclite-jacke mal wieder bestimmungsgemäß verwenden, statt sie nur als windjacke zu mißbrauchen


----------



## strandi (23. April 2006)

war ja heute mal wieder DH fahren...und bin wieder Invalide  
Das ganze fing schon damit an, das ich erst heute morgen um 6 Uhr nach Hause kam - stockbesoffen. Um 14 Uhr dann auf dem Rad gesessen  
Erster Sprung: voll auf die Fresse  Zum Glück nix passiert...
Den ganzen Nachmittag gefahren ohne Stürze...nur das Fussgelenk hat nach ner harten Landung rumgemotzt...
Am Ende habe ich leider einen Sprung etwas verrissen und hab bei der Landung die Kontrolle verloren...von Pedalen abgerutscht und mit den Händen vom Lenker  muss wohl ziemlich Panne ausgesehen haben...der Strandinator halb auf dem Lenker liegend den Berg runtergeeiert  
Dummerweise wurde meine Irrfahrt an einem Baum gestoppt...volles Rohr mit dem Knie gegen den Baum  Vorhin gings noch, jetzt kann ich es aber kaum mehr bewegen  Hoffentlich nix schlimmes...
Werd aber in den nächsten Tagen Pics von heute kriegen - die stell ich dann hier rein (keine von dem Crash  )


----------



## THBiker (23. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Werd aber in den nächsten Tagen Pics von heute kriegen - die stell ich dann hier rein (keine von dem Crash  )




dann brauchen wir auch keine Bilder    

Dann mal gute Besserung...ich war auch on Tour....nix weiter passiert...außer ein Platten und Cleats aus´n neuen Schuhen gerissen 

Guten Start in die neue Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (24. April 2006)

junge...
daß du das mal raffst....du brauchst dich net halb umzubringen, um hier posten zu dürfen...


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> junge...
> daß du das mal raffst....du brauchst dich net halb umzubringen, um hier posten zu dürfen...


   .......da hat die Gesichtsbremse allerdings recht


----------



## strandi (24. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> .......da hat die Gesichtsbremse allerdings recht


jaja...weiss ja auch net warum ich sowas mache  
werd aus meinem knie net schlau...es tut weh, ist aber nicht blau und auch nicht geschwollen   bin frontal gegen den baum aber in der kniekehle tut´s weh  fühlt sich an wie ne mischung aus krampf und muskelkater...was kann das sein?


----------



## Speedbullit (24. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ..........und Cleats aus´n neuen Schuhen gerissen
> 
> Guten Start in die neue Woche


zu viel power, oder was ?

und strandi es ist immer wieder erstaunlich wie hart solch ein baum doch sein kann. gute besserung


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> zu viel power, oder was




schön wär´s  ....aber ich denk, dass da einfach das Gewinde nicht ok war... ..hoff mal 661 tauscht die um (Schuh grad 2mal gefahren)


----------



## Kitticat (24. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das wär heute



Lückenhaftes Erinnerungsvermögen...aber immerhin 
Bisde wenigstens gegen Dein eh schon wehes Knie gedonnert oder brauchsde jetzt en Rollstuhl Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!!!
Ach ja, vielleicht sinds die Bänder...

@Face: Schööön für Dich, dass Du so ne tolle Jacke hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (24. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Lückenhaftes Erinnerungsvermögen...aber immerhin
> Bisde wenigstens gegen Dein eh schon wehes Knie gedonnert oder brauchsde jetzt en Rollstuhl Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!!!
> Ach ja, vielleicht sinds die Bänder...
> 
> @Face: Schööön für Dich, dass Du so ne tolle Jacke hast...


da beide knie wehtaten, waren die chancen gut das richtige zu erwischen  
das mit den bändern befürchte ich auch...bein wurde beim aufprall nämlich ordentlich überstreckt  auf der anderen seite konnte ich gestern noch ohne probleme mein bike die treppen rauftragen...d.h. es kann keine "tragende" sehne sein...auf der anderen seite ist heute die bewegungsfreiheit arg eingeschränkt  hab aber keine lust 4 stunden im krankenhaus zu warten um zu hören das nix ist


----------



## Kitticat (24. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> da beide knie wehtaten, waren die chancen gut das richtige zu erwischen
> das mit den bändern befürchte ich auch...bein wurde beim aufprall nämlich ordentlich überstreckt  auf der anderen seite konnte ich gestern noch ohne probleme mein bike die treppen rauftragen...d.h. es kann keine "tragende" sehne sein...auf der anderen seite ist heute die bewegungsfreiheit arg eingeschränkt  hab aber keine lust 4 stunden im krankenhaus zu warten um zu hören das nix ist



Eispackung, Schmerzmittel und ma 24 h warten...ins KH kannsde immernoch. Hauptsache Du kommst zum  -Fest!!!


----------



## strandi (24. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Eispackung, Schmerzmittel und ma 24 h warten...ins KH kannsde immernoch. Hauptsache Du kommst zum  -Fest!!!


das problem ist nur, das man in DK spätestens 24 stunden nach dem unfall im KH gewesen sein muss...sonst darf man nur noch zum hausarzt  
na mal schauen, vielleicht gehe ich ja heute abend noch ins KH...


----------



## Kitticat (24. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das problem ist nur, das man in DK spätestens 24 stunden nach dem unfall im KH gewesen sein muss...sonst darf man nur noch zum hausarzt
> na mal schauen, vielleicht gehe ich ja heute abend noch ins KH...



Na, dann is der Unfall eben erst 24 h her... aber wenns schlimmer wird geh lieber. Also: alles Gute!!! Ich geh jetzt meine Kleine abholen und die Sonne geniessen


----------



## face-to-ground (24. April 2006)

also echt, strandi....schaff dich ins kh - lieber 4h warten und vom arzt mit nem blöden grinsen im gesicht eröffnet zu bekommen, daß man zu blöde is zu biken, als den herren mit nem vorwurfsvollen gesichtsausdruck zu sehen zu bekommen und sich anhören zu dürfen, daß es totaler mist ist, daß du so lang gewartet hast, weil das jetzt unnötig kompliziert wird usw usf...

@ kitty: jaaaaa..find ich auch  da ich bei wind und wetter und sommer wie winter mit dem rad zur arbeit fahre, hab ich mir gedacht, daß ich mir so nen luxus leisten kann....


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

armer strandi... ich tippe auch auf eine Kreuzbanddehnung oder sowas...wenn se ab wären könnteste nimmer laufen..Als meine Bänder im Fuß gerissen waren konnte ich zwar noch n bisll biken, aber abends konnt eich nimmer laufen ;(
Mach das du aufs Wein fest kommst..und wenn du mit Krücken kommst ..bin nämlich auch am Start ...achja BIlder vom Crash wären mal geil...


----------



## Kitticat (24. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> @ kitty: jaaaaa..find ich auch  da ich bei wind und wetter und sommer wie winter mit dem rad zur arbeit fahre, hab ich mir gedacht, daß ich mir so nen luxus leisten kann....



Alsoooo Du bist ein Fauler-Italo-Naturbursche? Das erscheint mir ne ziemlich einzigartige Mischung


----------



## face-to-ground (24. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Alsoooo Du bist ein Fauler-Italo-Naturbursche? Das erscheint mir ne ziemlich einzigartige Mischung



scheint wohl so...ich seh das sogar positiv...  
und nicht nur das...die gegend, aus der ich in italien stamme - die ist total ohne meer und strand. und im winter hats da massig schnee... aber ein tolles gebirge - garantiert ohne wanderer...da kann man super biken und sich total verfahren... *räusper* aber das nur vom hörensagen...


----------



## strandi (24. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> armer strandi... ich tippe auch auf eine Kreuzbanddehnung oder sowas...wenn se ab wären könnteste nimmer laufen..Als meine Bänder im Fuß gerissen waren konnte ich zwar noch n bisll biken, aber abends konnt eich nimmer laufen ;(
> Mach das du aufs Wein fest kommst..und wenn du mit Krücken kommst ..bin nämlich auch am Start ...achja BIlder vom Crash wären mal geil...


so der strandinator is back aus dem krankenhaus...wie immer glück im unglück gehabt   bänder haben zwar kräftig was auf die mütze gekriegt, sind aber doch aus stahl und somit nich kaputt  geil das du auch aufs weinfest kommst


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

na sauba... dänemark macht hart.... 
übrigens wie komme ich eigentlich zu dem weinfest? wo isn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (24. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> so der strandinator is back aus dem krankenhaus...wie immer glück im unglück gehabt   bänder haben zwar kräftig was auf die mütze gekriegt, sind aber doch aus stahl und somit nich kaputt  geil das du auch aufs weinfest kommst



Na, das is doch mal ne gute Nachricht! Freut mich!

@Face: Da war ich schonma...da gibts doch noch Wölfe!!!


----------



## strandi (24. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> na sauba... dänemark macht hart....
> übrigens wie komme ich eigentlich zu dem weinfest? wo isn das?


das is in kallstadt...jetzt frag aber net wie du da hinkommst  
irgendwo bei leistadt um die ecke...frag ma den TH


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

ist doch da wo jetzt die Umleitung nach DÜW ist?? Kenn ich ..find ich...


----------



## strandi (24. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch da wo jetzt die Umleitung nach DÜW ist?? Kenn ich ..find ich...


umleitung  keine ahnung...bin schon seit nem jahr net mehr dort auto gefahren


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

jo ich vergas....
aber mit deiner neuen Kiste würdest hier eh nit reingelassen


----------



## face-to-ground (24. April 2006)

naja..wenn du ein stahl-knie gehabt hättest, dann wäre der baum kleinholz gewesen...


----------



## face-to-ground (24. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Na, das is doch mal ne gute Nachricht! Freut mich!
> 
> @Face: Da war ich schonma...da gibts doch noch Wölfe!!!



ja, gibt es...aber öhm...daß du da warst bezweifel ich...außerdem: schon vergessen..*g* das gebirge zieht sich durch ganz italien?!


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

Genau...Umleitung....mußt also genau da hin fahren wo eigentlich gesperrt ist dann kommst du nach Kallstadt  ....oder du holst mich ab  und ich zeig dir den weg


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

ok dann weiss ich wo es ist..wir fahren normal immer den Weg wenn wir biken gehn.... da müsst man nur noch aufm Fest nen Treff ausmachen oder Handynr...??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> ok dann weiss ich wo es ist..wir fahren normal immer den Weg wenn wir biken gehn.... da müsst man nur noch aufm Fest nen Treff ausmachen oder Handynr...??




hmm hoff du verwechselst das nicht mit Leistadt  ...aber ist in der Nähe!!

Treffpunkt an der Kreuzung...an dem Sängerheim...so da rum halt irgendwo....in der Menge...du weißt schon..ahoi....und so


----------



## strandi (24. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> naja..wenn du ein stahl-knie gehabt hättest, dann wäre der baum kleinholz gewesen...


ohne witz...da is ne richtig dicke kerbe in der rinde


----------



## Kitticat (24. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ja, gibt es...aber öhm...daß du da warst bezweifel ich...außerdem: schon vergessen..*g* das gebirge zieht sich durch ganz italien?!



Das mit den Wölfen auch? Ich weiss eh nemmer wo ich da genau war...nichtmal in dem Moment als ich da war...verfahren nämlich


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

das finde mer...


----------



## face-to-ground (24. April 2006)

looool...tja....ich würde sagen, das war ne verfahrene situation


----------



## Kitticat (24. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> looool...tja....ich würde sagen, das war ne verfahrene situation



Aber ich konnte mich retten! Mit Gottvertrauen immer Richtung Süden...irgenwann muss ja das Meer kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (24. April 2006)

wo warst denn am meer?


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

mach mal hier weiter...hier páßt´s doch besser   

hier nochmal die Highlights


----------



## face-to-ground (24. April 2006)

und welcher bist du? *gg*


----------



## Kitticat (24. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wo warst denn am meer?



Mittelmeer, irgendwo südlich von Livorno...lange her...DA war ich noch jung. Müsste im Atlas gucken ums rauszufinden. Guck jetzt aber nurnoch mein Kissen an!!!( zu Faul )


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> und welcher bist du? *gg*




ah...du hast vielleicht den Anfang nicht mitbekommen...schau mal i.d. Pfälzer Schlachtplatte   ...haben das nur umverlegt 

Ich...ach ich bin da nicht dabei


----------



## face-to-ground (25. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Mittelmeer, irgendwo südlich von Livorno...lange her...DA war ich noch jung. Müsste im Atlas gucken ums rauszufinden. Guck jetzt aber nurnoch mein Kissen an!!!( zu Faul )



wenn man bedenkt, daß italien an 3 seiten vom mittelmeer umgeben ist...seehr präzise ortsangabe..und livorno...naja..das ist nicht im tiefen süden...viel nördlicher geht ja kaum...
wenn ich süden sag, mein ich eher das ionische meer, nicht das tyrrhenische...kuckst du 
hier 
empfehlenswert isses übrigens auch, bei "region" den obersten vergrösserungsgrad zu wählen...


----------



## strandi (25. April 2006)

das bild is ja geil
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=110525&d=1145914355
du guckst als hättest du dich auf n paar reisszwecken gesetzt


----------



## THBiker (25. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> du guckst als hättest du dich auf n paar reisszwecken gesetzt




nee hatte da vorher auf dein Profil geschaut


----------



## strandi (25. April 2006)

hab grad mal n videoclip von sonntag ins netz gestellt:
http://www.ditrix.de/strandi.avi (ca. 2 MB)
Bei der Stelle hab ich mich dann kurze Zeit später um den Baum gewickelt


----------



## Speedbullit (25. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad mal n videoclip von sonntag ins netz gestellt:
> http://www.ditrix.de/strandi.avi (ca. 2 MB)
> Bei der Stelle hab ich mich dann kurze Zeit später um den Baum gewickelt



sauber, sieht schön flowig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (25. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man bedenkt, daß italien an 3 seiten vom mittelmeer umgeben ist...seehr präzise ortsangabe..und livorno...naja..das ist nicht im tiefen süden...viel nördlicher geht ja kaum...
> wenn ich süden sag, mein ich eher das ionische meer, nicht das tyrrhenische...kuckst du
> hier
> empfehlenswert isses übrigens auch, bei "region" den obersten vergrösserungsgrad zu wählen...



Moahhh! Du Erbsenzähler!!! Da war Sonne, Strand und Meer...total ausreichend! Auch ohne "obersten vergrösserungsgrad"


----------



## strandi (25. April 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> sauber, sieht schön flowig aus


fährt sich auch sehr schön flowig...bis eben halt auf manche unvorhersehbaren ereignisse  da wo ich dann zwischen den bäumen verschwinde kommt dann auch das roadgap...fotos davon gibts wahrscheinlich heute abend


----------



## face-to-ground (25. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Moahhh! Du Erbsenzähler!!! Da war Sonne, Strand und Meer...total ausreichend! Auch ohne "obersten vergrösserungsgrad"



das hat ausnahmsweise nix mit erbsenzählerei zu tun...der norden und der süden von italien...das ist schon ein unterschied...ein anderer schlag leute (klar sind die aus dem süden besser  ), eine andere landschaft, ein ganz anderer touristenandrang (noch...). außerdem mögen sich die italiener aus dem süden und die aus dem norden ungefähr so wie bayern und preußen...


----------



## bikeburnz (25. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad mal n videoclip von sonntag ins netz gestellt:
> http://www.ditrix.de/strandi.avi (ca. 2 MB)
> Bei der Stelle hab ich mich dann kurze Zeit später um den Baum gewickelt



scheint ne schöne strecke zu sein...aber da liegt ja noch schnee...ihhhhh


----------



## strandi (25. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> scheint ne schöne strecke zu sein...aber da liegt ja noch schnee...ihhhhh


wo liegt denn da schnee


----------



## Kitticat (25. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> das hat ausnahmsweise nix mit erbsenzählerei zu tun...der norden und der süden von italien...das ist schon ein unterschied...ein anderer schlag leute (klar sind die aus dem süden besser  ), eine andere landschaft, ein ganz anderer touristenandrang (noch...). außerdem mögen sich die italiener aus dem süden und die aus dem norden ungefähr so wie bayern und preußen...



Ah, kenn ich! Is hier Offenbach und Frankfurt


----------



## face-to-ground (25. April 2006)

joah...oder pfalz und saarland (hehe...des is allerdings auch verdient ) oder köln und düsseldorf, deutschland und holland ect, pp


----------



## guru39 (25. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> joah...oder pfalz und saarland (hehe...des is allerdings auch verdient ) oder köln und düsseldorf, deutschland und holland ect, pp



Jo,und net zu vernachlässigen sind der Krieg zwischen den Heidelbergern,Schwetzingern und Plankstädtern und nicht zu vergessen die.......   
Viel Spaß boim Woifest 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## bikeburnz (25. April 2006)

ich werde als Saarländer das Weinfest infiltrieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (25. April 2006)

lol..hast deine einreisegenehmigung schon bekommen


----------



## bikeburnz (26. April 2006)

jo hab so ne 10 er Karte :...jedes Mal wo ich einreise, wirdse abgestempelt..
sind noch n paar drauf


----------



## face-to-ground (26. April 2006)

aso...wusste nicht, daß es die wieder gibt 
nimm doch die "pfalzcard 100" mit kostenloser einreise so oft du willst


----------



## Kitticat (26. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> aso...wusste nicht, daß es die wieder gibt
> nimm doch die "pfalzcard 100" mit kostenloser einreise so oft du willst



Hoffe das gilt nur für Saarländer...


----------



## THBiker (26. April 2006)

Hi Leutz

am WE soll´s regnen und arschkalt werden....mal wieder   

das darf net wahr sein......hatte doc gestern erst ne ausgiebige Dusche


----------



## strandi (26. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz
> 
> am WE soll´s regnen und arschkalt werden....mal wieder
> 
> das darf net wahr sein......hatte doc gestern erst ne ausgiebige Dusche


naja soooo schlimm isses ja nun auch net
http://www.rheinneckarweb.de/index.php?id=435


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (26. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> naja soooo schlimm isses ja nun auch net
> http://www.rheinneckarweb.de/index.php?id=435



Vielleicht verleiht der faule Naturburschenitalo ja seine tolle Jacke 

Wann und wo issen jetzt Treffpunkt


----------



## el Zimbo (26. April 2006)

Hallo!

Was das Weinfest betrifft, bin ich wohl raus - hab auch schon was anderes ausgemacht...
Wie schaut's bei euch denn an "Hexennacht" aus - geht wer auf die Thingstätte in HD???


----------



## Flugrost (26. April 2006)

Die Stufen dort würd ich lieber bei Tageslicht runterknattern - außerdem is So Nacht dort fürchterlich voll ...


----------



## strandi (26. April 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Was das Weinfest betrifft, bin ich wohl raus - hab auch schon was anderes ausgemacht...


amateur


----------



## bikeburnz (26. April 2006)

loser ...


----------



## face-to-ground (26. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht verleiht der faule Naturburschenitalo ja seine tolle Jacke



nein


----------



## face-to-ground (26. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz
> 
> am WE soll´s regnen und arschkalt werden....mal wieder
> 
> das darf net wahr sein......hatte doc gestern erst ne ausgiebige Dusche



hatte heute morgen ne nette dusche...eiskalt, schuhe vollgesogen, hose vollgesogen, der helm war sogar heut abend auf der heimfahrt noch naß....  aber meine 





			
				kittycat schrieb:
			
		

> tolle jacke


 hat den rest dann noch trocken gehalten


----------



## THBiker (26. April 2006)

guck mal bei www.wetteronline.de oder www.wetter.de  Regen

naja.....wird schon werden


----------



## bikeburnz (26. April 2006)

gibts da  sowas wie´n Bierzelt? zum unterstellen oder hinsetzen.. ?


----------



## bikeburnz (26. April 2006)

also hier http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=49731
siehts ganz gut aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (26. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> gibts da  sowas wie´n Bierzelt? zum unterstellen oder hinsetzen.. ?




Typisch Saarländer  ...würde es Weinfest heißen, wenn´s da Bierzelte gibt  ...also NEIN, es gibt keine Bierzelte (für die Ausländer), aber es gint Weinstände und Höfe wo man rein kann...aber eh nicht macht, außer um nachzutanken


----------



## THBiker (27. April 2006)

Guten Morgen faule Rasselbande

Na alle schon fit und fleißig???


----------



## Optimizer (27. April 2006)

Jepp,
schon wach, aber noch müde von der "Feierowendrunde"...

Gruß
Opti


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Was das Weinfest betrifft, bin ich wohl raus - hab auch schon was anderes ausgemacht...
> Wie schaut's bei euch denn an "Hexennacht" aus - geht wer auf die Thingstätte in HD???



Verräter!!! was ANDERES ausgemacht..pah!

@face: Geizkragen!!!

@TH: Das klappt schon mit dem Wetter


----------



## THBiker (27. April 2006)

Optimizer schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp,
> schon wach, aber noch müde von der "Feierowendrunde"...
> 
> Gruß
> Opti




die gab´s gestern nicht...gestern war Studiotag und danach schön zur Physio...Ärmchen wieder grad machen  

müd bin ich trotzdem...kein Wunder...um 5 aus´m Bett gefallen


----------



## THBiker (27. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> @TH: Das klappt schon mit dem Wetter




wenn nicht mußt du Schirmchen halten  ... 

wurde schon ne Uhrzeit und ein Treffpunkt definiert?

Strandi. machen wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft...also mit´m Txi oder der Bahn halt


----------



## strandi (27. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wenn nicht mußt du Schirmchen halten  ...
> 
> wurde schon ne Uhrzeit und ein Treffpunkt definiert?
> 
> Strandi. machen wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft...also mit´m Txi oder der Bahn halt


muss mal schauen...zurück gehts bestimmt irgendwie...nur hin wird problematisch da wir noch in mannheim sind...werden wohl erst gegen 22 uhr auf dem  -fest eintrudeln...


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wenn nicht mußt du Schirmchen halten  ...
> 
> wurde schon ne Uhrzeit und ein Treffpunkt definiert?
> 
> Strandi. machen wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft...also mit´m Txi oder der Bahn halt



Du warst doch gestern im Studio und bist der Kraftprotz...selbst Schirmchen halten 
Lass uns jetzt einfach was ausmachen, wenn die Andern sich so zieren. Würde sagen...halb 9 ? Wo musst Du sagen, ich kenn mich ja da net aus.


----------



## THBiker (27. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Du warst doch gestern im Studio und bist der Kraftprotz...selbst Schirmchen halten
> Lass uns jetzt einfach was ausmachen, wenn die Andern sich so zieren. Würde sagen...halb 9 ? Wo musst Du sagen, ich kenn mich ja da net aus.



Von wegen...mein Ärmchen ist ganz dünn  muss erstmal wieder aufgebaut werden! Tse....Frauen...kein bisschen hilfsbereit   

würd mal sagen so um 9 am Sängerheim...ist an der Kreuzung....also die Kreuzung wo´s nach Leistadt hoch geht...da ist auch ne Kirche!!
Bzw von wo kommst du denn?

Schick dir dann mal mein Nr per PM...weil wie soll ich dich erkennen  ....und Mr Burnz??? Mari kommst du auch? Wer kommt denn noch?

@Strandi
so spät  ..da erkenn ich dich ja net mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Von wegen...mein Ärmchen ist ganz dünn  muss erstmal wieder aufgebaut werden! Tse....Frauen...kein bisschen hilfsbereit
> 
> würd mal sagen so um 9 am Sängerheim...ist an der Kreuzung....also die Kreuzung wo´s nach Leistadt hoch geht...da ist auch ne Kirche!!
> Bzw von wo kommst du denn?
> ...



Sängerheim... sehr schön...Mich erkennsde schon. Ansonsten gucksde mal bei Sinus, da war glaub ich ein Bild von mir mit Andreas von hinten.
Komme von der Autobahn aus Ffm oder Ma. Versuche mich vorher mit burnz zu treffen. Wir finden das schon


----------



## THBiker (27. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Sängerheim... sehr schön...Mich erkennsde schon. Ansonsten gucksde mal bei Sinus, da war glaub ich ein Bild von mir mit Andreas von hinten.
> Komme von der Autobahn aus Ffm oder Ma. Versuche mich vorher mit burnz zu treffen. Wir finden das schon


Du meinst am hessischen Dialekt ;-)oder soll ich allen weiblichen Wesen auf´n A. gucke  na den Burnz den kenn ich ja! Und Strandi.hoffentlich auch noch, wenn nicht´n Strich i.d. Landschaft geworden ist


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst am hessischen Dialekt ;-)oder soll ich allen weiblichen Wesen auf´n A. gucke  na den Burnz den kenn ich ja! Und Strandi.hoffentlich auch noch, wenn nicht´n Strich i.d. Landschaft geworden ist



 hast Du falsch verstanden!!! Andreas is von hinten, ich von VORNE!!!


----------



## strandi (27. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst am hessischen Dialekt ;-)oder soll ich allen weiblichen Wesen auf´n A. gucke  na den Burnz den kenn ich ja! Und Strandi.hoffentlich auch noch, wenn nicht´n Strich i.d. Landschaft geworden ist


naja, ganz so schlimm/schön ist es noch net geworden


----------



## strandi (27. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> hast Du falsch verstanden!!! Andreas is von hinten, ich von VORNE!!!


da is das kätzchen


----------



## THBiker (27. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> hast Du falsch verstanden!!! Andreas is von hinten, ich von VORNE!!!



    noch schlimmer...da muss ich ja....öhm..wo soll ich dann hingucken     


  

@strandi
schöööööööön?  ....hm.....da guck ich dann doch lieber nach was anderem   

klar...Kitti kommt bestimmt in Bike-Klamotten

Hab Hungeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (27. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> :Hab Hungeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer .......




frag sich nur auf was


----------



## Hecklerin23 (27. April 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> frag sich nur auf was




Frag lieber nicht nach


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Frag lieber nicht nach



Kommst Du auch? Würde mich echt freuen! Weibliche Unterstützung kann da bestimmt nicht schaden...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (27. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst Du auch? Würde mich echt freuen! Weibliche Unterstützung kann da bestimmt nicht schaden...




Huhu Kitti, wann ist das noch mal?
Das kommende WE oder?!
Hm, die nächsten Tage bin ich leider schon mit biken im Schwarzwald etc. verplant. Ansonsten hätte ich Dich gerne unterstützt.


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu Kitti, wann ist das noch mal?
> Das kommende WE oder?!
> Hm, die nächsten Tage bin ich leider schon mit biken im Schwarzwald etc. verplant. Ansonsten hätte ich Dich gerne unterstützt.



Jo, Übermorgen. Das is schade... Aber wenn sie sich schlecht benehmen petz ich alles an Dich


----------



## strandi (27. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, Übermorgen. Das is schade... Ber wenn sie sich schlecht Benehmen petz ich alles an Dich


alles nur das nicht


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> alles nur das nicht



DOCH!!! Genau DAS!!!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (27. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> DOCH!!! Genau DAS!!!



Gute Idee Kitti - So machen wir das  
Wenn die sich nicht benehmen, kriegen sie was zu hören auf die Öhren, gelle Strandi ;0)


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee Kitti - So machen wir das
> Wenn die sich nicht benehmen, kriegen sie was zu hören auf die Öhren, gelle Strandi ;0)



Perfect!!!!


----------



## strandi (27. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee Kitti - So machen wir das
> Wenn die sich nicht benehmen, kriegen sie was zu hören auf die Öhren, gelle Strandi ;0)


äh ich glaub ich hab mich für den abend schon anderweitig verabredet...mit zimbo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (27. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn sie sich schlecht benehmen petz ich alles an Dich



ich komm nicht


----------



## Hecklerin23 (27. April 2006)

Bin ich tatsächlich so furchteinflößend  

Gut so, gut so


----------



## Pfalzyeti (27. April 2006)

Also ich bin jetzt zu faul den Fred zu durchwühlen.

Ist das Treffen jetzt Samstags oder Freitags? 

Ich werde warscheinlich nur am Freitag, also morgen dort sein! Samstag hab ich keine Zeit!


----------



## strandi (27. April 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin jetzt zu faul den Fred zu durchwühlen.
> 
> Ist das Treffen jetzt Samstags oder Freitags?
> 
> Ich werde warscheinlich nur am Freitag, also morgen dort sein! Samstag hab ich keine Zeit!


samstag ist das treffen...ich werde aber wohl morgen abend gemütlich für ein schöppchen hingehen...


----------



## mtb_nico (27. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> samstag ist das treffen...ich werde aber wohl morgen abend gemütlich für ein schöppchen hingehen...


alter Kampftrinker...


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich tatsächlich so furchteinflößend
> 
> Gut so, gut so




Frauen des ISF Fred vereinigt Euch!!! Und die Alpträume der Männerwelt werden wahr 

@ strandi, TH etc: Feiglinge!!!!


----------



## THBiker (27. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Frauen des ISF Fred vereinigt Euch!!! Und die Alpträume der Männerwelt werden wahr
> 
> @ strandi, TH etc: Feiglinge!!!!




Boah....Kitti ruft zur Revolution auf  ...da will man(n) einmal nett sein und die Frauen auf´n Weinfest mitnehmen....damit sie net nur hinterm Herd stehen, bzw putzen müssen ....und schon werden sie übermütig  

@Hecki.....naja was man so von dir hört....der Schreck aller Männer...oder so      

@Yeti
zum Glück gehst du Freitags..da bleibt man Wohnzimmer verschont


----------



## Speedbullit (27. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Frauen des ISF Fred vereinigt Euch!!! Und die Alpträume der Männerwelt werden wahr
> 
> @ strandi, TH etc: Feiglinge!!!!



naja das sind ja dann nicht so viele


----------



## Levty (27. April 2006)

> Und die Alpträume der Männerwelt werden wahr



Also ich wollte dieses Jahr in die Alpen...aber wenn sich da die Frauen vereinigen, dann überleg ichs mir 2 Mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (27. April 2006)

also werd ich zusehen, daß ich am samstag auch aufkreuze... allerdings weiß ich net, ob ich schon um neun auftauchen kann oder obs bei mir auch später wird.
also so schrecklich fand ich die hecki bisher net...eher grausam, aber selbst das würde ich überstehen


----------



## bikeburnz (27. April 2006)

also den Treffpunkt kenn ich ..(glaub ich) ich weiß wo´s hoch nach Leistadt geht und da ist auch ne Kirche.. dann finden wir euch ..
Bei regen werd ich aber wohl zu hause bleiben...


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Bei regen werd ich aber wohl zu hause bleiben...



Boah...die Männer heutzutage sind echt harte Typen!!!


----------



## THBiker (27. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Boah...die Männer heutzutage sind echt harte Typen!!!


nunja...da haben wir wenigstensunsere Ruhe wenn ihr alle weg seid


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nunja...da haben wir wenigstensunsere Ruhe wenn ihr alle weg seid



Du vergisst face mit seiner Superregenjacke...und strandi mit seinem Wunsch nach alkohol 

@speedbullit: mitunter sind 2 schlimmer als 100!!!


----------



## THBiker (27. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Du vergisst face mit seiner Superregenjacke...und strandi mit seinem Wunsch nach alkohol



das schieben die nur vor....in Wirklichkeit suchen die was gaaaaaaaaaaanz anderes   .....der Strandi is´n ganz schlimmer.....und der Burnz..uiuiui, was man da so mitbekommen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (27. April 2006)

hä wie?  was?  wo? warum?


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> das schieben die nur vor....in Wirklichkeit suchen die was gaaaaaaaaaaanz anderes   .....der Strandi is´n ganz schlimmer.....und der Burnz..uiuiui, was man da so mitbekommen hat



Ooooch...ich mag schlimme Früchtchen


----------



## KrossChris (27. April 2006)

moinsen!
is jemand von euch morgen aufm weinfest in kallstadt oder geht ihr nur samstags. eventuell bin ich an beiden abenden da. hoffe den ein oder anderen anzutreffen.

greetz

chris


----------



## THBiker (27. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ooooch...ich mag schlimme Früchtchen




    ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..............


----------



## THBiker (27. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> hä wie?  was?  wo? warum?




nunja.....wenn ich mich so an Nürnberg zurück erinnere   ...alter schwerenöter


----------



## bikeburnz (27. April 2006)

na gut war ne fette Party aber ich war anständig..glaub ich :


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..............



Na, Langweiler sind....langweilig...


----------



## strandi (27. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> das schieben die nur vor....in Wirklichkeit suchen die was gaaaaaaaaaaanz anderes   .....der Strandi is´n ganz schlimmer.....und der Burnz..uiuiui, was man da so mitbekommen hat


also meistens suche ich was zu essen


----------



## face-to-ground (27. April 2006)

dann können wir ja gemeinsam chaos und verderben über irgendwelche büdchenbesitzer bringen..


----------



## bikeburnz (27. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> also meistens suche ich was zu essen



der war gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (27. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> dann können wir ja gemeinsam chaos und verderben über irgendwelche büdchenbesitzer bringen..


naja, dieses WE nun nicht gerade...operation "strandkörper" läuft grad auf hochtouren


----------



## bikeburnz (27. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ...operation "strandkörper" läuft grad auf hochtouren



es wird ja immer besser


----------



## strandi (27. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> es wird ja immer besser


glaub ich hab grad n neuen fan gefunden


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> naja, dieses WE nun nicht gerade...operation "strandkörper" läuft grad auf hochtouren



Is immer wieder schön, wenn man abends um 21 Uhr noch herzhaft lachen kann 
Hatten wir zum Jahreswechsel nicht schonmal die operation"Adonis"?


----------



## bikeburnz (27. April 2006)

na wenn du mit starndkörper aufläufst muss ich meine freundin da für dich mitbringen(siehe Bild) musst evtl. n bissl reinzoomen, weil ich das Bild kleiner machen musste


----------



## strandi (27. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Is immer wieder schön, wenn man abends um 21 Uhr noch herzhaft lachen kann
> Hatten wir zum Jahreswechsel nicht schonmal die operation"Adonis"?


ja, wurde aber mangels nachfrage wieder eingestellt  
"strandkörper" verkauft sich wesentlich besser und wird vom endkonsumenten akzeptiert und gefördert


----------



## strandi (27. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> na wenn du mit starndkörper aufläufst muss ich meine freundin da für dich mitbringen(siehe Bild) musst evtl. n bissl reinzoomen, weil ich das Bild kleiner machen musste


ach die...die kenne ich...hab mich von ihr getrennt...die wollte immer nur das eine


----------



## eL (27. April 2006)

shoppen


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ja, wurde aber mangels nachfrage wieder eingestellt
> "strandkörper" verkauft sich wesentlich besser und wird vom endkonsumenten akzeptiert und gefördert



Mit Nahrungsentzug? Glaub blos net, dass Du am Samstag einen auf grantig machen kannst wenn wir die Buden plündern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (27. April 2006)

plündern? feine sache...wie wärs denn direkt mit brandschatzen?


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> plündern? feine sache...wie wärs denn direkt mit brandschatzen?



Neee, das hört sich zu sehr nach "hinterlasst keine Überlebenden" an. Das wird mir als Hessin dann wieder angekreidet...


----------



## strandi (27. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> plündern? feine sache...wie wärs denn direkt mit brandschatzen?


dann sieht man´s mal wieder: alles was südlich von hannover liegt ist absolut unzivilisiert und barbarisch


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> dann sieht man´s mal wieder: alles was südlich von hannover liegt ist absolut unzivilisiert und barbarisch



Dafür aber nicht hungrig


----------



## THBiker (27. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> also meistens suche ich was zu essen



was zum (ver-)naschen


----------



## strandi (27. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was zum (ver-)naschen


ich glaub du hast n völlig falsches bild von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (27. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> dann sieht man´s mal wieder: alles was südlich von hannover liegt ist absolut unzivilisiert und barbarisch



wolltest du Kallstadt lebend verlassen


----------



## face-to-ground (27. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Neee, das hört sich zu sehr nach "hinterlasst keine Überlebenden" an. Das wird mir als Hessin dann wieder angekreidet...



wir hatten eh vor, dir alles in die schuhe zu schieben...


----------



## THBiker (27. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub du hast n völlig falsches bild von mir


nööööööööööööö


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wir hatten eh vor, dir alles in die schuhe zu schieben...



Danke!!! Sonst noch was? Ich zieh wohl besser Stiefel an, da is mehr Platz


----------



## strandi (27. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nööööööööööööö


hehe da erinner ich mich noch gut dran...da lag doch tatsächlich genau an der stelle ein stein wo meine hüfte landen wollte


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe da erinner ich mich noch gut dran...da lag doch tatsächlich genau an der stelle ein stein wo meine hüfte landen wollte



DAS is ja ne Frechheit!!!


----------



## strandi (27. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> DAS is ja ne Frechheit!!!


hab ich dem stein auch gesagt...ich denke er hats verstanden


----------



## THBiker (27. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich dem stein auch gesagt...ich denke er hats verstanden



wie nennt sich der trick eigentlich?


----------



## strandi (27. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wie nennt sich der trick eigentlich?


welcher? meinst du den "cornerjump-to-nearly-beckenbruch"?


----------



## THBiker (27. April 2006)

wer ist eigentlich Stumpjumperin .  ...Kittis VErstärkung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (27. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist eigentlich Stumpjumperin .  ...Kittis VErstärkung


hm gute frage...leider kein alter angegeben


----------



## THBiker (27. April 2006)

Vielleicht ne getarnte Hecki oder Kitti   .....wird unheimlich mit den vielen Frauen..ich geh schlafen   ...schön anständig bleiben


----------



## Stumpjumperin (27. April 2006)

man sieht sich in Kallstadt


----------



## face-to-ground (27. April 2006)

des hammer gern...beim dumm babble raushalte, aber beim saufe dabei sein wollen...


----------



## strandi (27. April 2006)

Stumpjumperin schrieb:
			
		

> man sieht sich in Kallstadt


und wie erkennt man sich


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> und wie erkennt man sich



alter Bremsbelag im Knopfloch?


----------



## face-to-ground (27. April 2006)

scheibe oder felge? *gg*


----------



## Kitticat (27. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> scheibe oder felge? *gg*



 ich seh wir sind uns einig!!! Ich geh ins Bett. Seid nett zu dem Mädel!!!


----------



## Stumpjumperin (27. April 2006)

euch werde ich sicherlich erkennen...
Prost! :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (27. April 2006)

oder wir dich, wenn du irgendwo im eck stehst und.... :kotz:


----------



## Stumpjumperin (27. April 2006)

echte Pfälzerinnen kotzen nicht


----------



## bikeburnz (27. April 2006)

na da bin cih ja gespannt..ob Pfälzer und Pfälzerinnen nit kotzen... muhaha


----------



## THBiker (28. April 2006)

Stumpjumperin schrieb:
			
		

> echte Pfälzerinnen kotzen nicht




das ist mir neu      ....na dann willkommen im Dummlaber-Fred   

Diese Frauen-Macht hier nimmt landsam Überhand!


----------



## strandi (28. April 2006)

Stumpjumperin schrieb:
			
		

> echte Pfälzerinnen kotzen nicht


ich finds gar net schlimm wenn man sich mal zwischendurch etwas erleichterung verschafft...peinlich ist es nur wenn man hinterher net weitertrinkt


----------



## THBiker (28. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich finds gar net schlimm wenn man sich mal zwischendurch etwas erleichterung verschafft...peinlich ist es nur wenn man hinterher net weitertrinkt


was hast du vor   .....also was bezahlt ist, bleibt drin....schade ums Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (28. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was hast du vor   .....also was bezahlt ist, bleibt drin....schade ums Geld


hehe ganz normale vorgänge


----------



## THBiker (28. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe ganz normale vorgänge



Nee normal ist das nicht   .... benimm dich mal...oder meinst Susi ist erfreut darüber


----------



## strandi (28. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Nee normal ist das nicht   .... benimm dich mal...oder meinst Susi ist erfreut darüber


ach bestimmt


----------



## THBiker (28. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ach bestimmt


ach ist´s schon soweit     

wo ist eigentlich der Rest der Rasselbande?


----------



## Kitticat (28. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ach ist´s schon soweit
> 
> wo ist eigentlich der Rest der Rasselbande?



Es gibt Leute die müssen WIRKLICH arbeiten  
Ach ja, hier scheint die Sonne 
strandi, wann geht Dein Flieger ins Land der Weinberge...und "Erbrecher"?


----------



## strandi (28. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Leute die müssen WIRKLICH arbeiten
> Ach ja, hier scheint die Sonne
> strandi, wann geht Dein Flieger ins Land der Weinberge...und "Erbrecher"?


hier scheint auch die sonne - nicht eine wolke weit und breit  
flieger geht um 17.15....bin bis ca 14.30 im büro...


----------



## THBiker (28. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Leute die müssen WIRKLICH arbeiten



und da behaupten die Frauen immer sie seien Multitaskingfähig    ...nix als leete Sprüche


----------



## Kitticat (28. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> und da behaupten die Frauen immer sie seien Multitaskingfähig    ...nix als leete Sprüche



Meine Arme sind leider zu kurz um gleichzeitig vorne im Laden zu bedienen und hinten mails zu schreiben...


----------



## THBiker (28. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Arme sind leider zu kurz um gleichzeitig vorne im Laden zu bedienen und hinten mails zu schreiben...




Immer diese faulen Ausreden  ...wo ein will ist, ist auch ein Weg!! Geht net, gibt´s net   

was verkaufst du denn schönes??


----------



## el Zimbo (28. April 2006)

Vorsicht, die Frau verkauft DROGEN!!!  

@Kitty:
wie lief's eigentlich beim Duathlon??? Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (28. April 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht, die Frau verkauft DROGEN!!!
> 
> @Kitty:
> wie lief's eigentlich beim Duathlon??? Gruß...



Danke, Frau kann auch mit so nem gebrochenen Rippchen ganz schön schnell laufen.Wir ham uns nur geärgert, dass es keine extra Staffelwertung für Frauen gab. Aber wir waren mit unseren Zeiten zufrieden und das is ja die Hauptsache


----------



## face-to-ground (28. April 2006)

oh...kitty ist eine von denen, deren job man mit kryptischen buchstabenkürzeln abkürzen kann? PTA? *gg*


----------



## Kitticat (28. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> oh...kitty ist eine von denen, deren job man mit kryptischen buchstabenkürzeln abkürzen kann? PTA? *gg*



Wenn man/n zu faul ist es auszuschreiben...jo!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (28. April 2006)

klar..du versuchst mir weiszumachen, daß du jede abkürzung immer ausschreibst?  nachdem du vor nicht allzulanger zeit vehement drauf bestanden hast, auch faul sein zu dürfen, wirkst du ein bisschen unglaubwürdig (ein kleines bisschen)


----------



## THBiker (28. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> .......... wirkst du ein bisschen unglaubwürdig (ein kleines bisschen)




tun sie das nicht alle, die Frauen


----------



## face-to-ground (28. April 2006)

ja klar...
und je nachdem, wie sie das machen, ist es eben reizvoll...oder auch nicht


----------



## Kitticat (29. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> klar..du versuchst mir weiszumachen, daß du jede abkürzung immer ausschreibst?  nachdem du vor nicht allzulanger zeit vehement drauf bestanden hast, auch faul sein zu dürfen, wirkst du ein bisschen unglaubwürdig (ein kleines bisschen)



DAS hab ich ja nie gesagt. Aber ich glaub wir verstricken uns in einer Sinnlos-Diskussion. Die heben wir besser für heut abend auf


----------



## THBiker (29. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> DAS hab ich ja nie gesagt. Aber ich glaub wir verstricken uns in einer Sinnlos-Diskussion. Die heben wir besser für heut abend auf




du willst heut abend diskutieren     .....so...hier scheint (noch) die Sonne und es ist arschkalt...dann geh ma mal biken  

bis schbäääääääääädddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bikeburnz (29. April 2006)

na ihr pälzer..    wie siehts denn bei euch wettermässig aus?...werd wohl kommen heut abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (29. April 2006)

Super Wetter...Sonnenschein...bissl frisch....aber geht!! 

Hatten ne super lustige, nette Tour heute


----------



## Kitticat (29. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Super Wetter...Sonnenschein...bissl frisch....aber geht!!
> 
> Hatten ne super lustige, nette Tour heute



Schön schön...ich bin ETWAS unter Zeitdruck...wie ich sehe gibts nix neues also: 21 Uhr Sängerheim

Bis dann


----------



## THBiker (30. April 2006)

Moin Moin liebe Leut,

alle schon wieder nüchtern und fit    

Hier ein paar Bildchen....

Strandinator...back in town 







unsrer Kätzchen  ..... jaja der Wein  (fast noch besser als das Sturzvideo )





will ja net wissen, welchen Blick unsere Gesichtsbremse hat wenn er Alkohol trinkt   





und mal Alle (außer mir )


----------



## face-to-ground (30. April 2006)

ich werd auch noch bilder nachreichen... dann bekommen die anderen dich auch zu sehen


----------



## THBiker (30. April 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd auch noch bilder nachreichen... dann bekommen die anderen dich auch zu sehen


     

das kannst du doch nicht machen


----------



## Kitticat (30. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> das kannst du doch nicht machen




Doch!!!! Tu es!!! Nach den Bildern sinn ich auf Rache!!! Und es erklärt meine Kopfschmerzen von heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (30. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Doch!!!! Tu es!!! Nach den Bildern sinn ich auf Rache!!! Und es erklärt meine Kopfschmerzen von heute...




Oh ....kaum ist das Kätzchen wieder nüchtern, fährt es seine Krallen wieder aus     


Rache ist Blutwurst...oder so


----------



## mtb_nico (30. April 2006)

Jo,... war wirklich ein lustiger Abend gestern. Auch wenn ich ein bissel spät zu der Gruppe gefunden habe.
Und das Strandi gefrohren hat und deswegen heim musste kann ich ja mal garnicht glauben. 

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (30. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Doch!!!! Tu es!!! Nach den Bildern sinn ich auf Rache!!! Und es erklärt meine Kopfschmerzen von heute...




hab ich was verpasst? auf den bildern is doch nix rachemässiges drauf...  
der letzte schorle muss schlecht gewesen sein, anders kann ich mir deine kopfschmerzen nicht erklären 
so..nette fahrt gehabt heute (kaum zu glauben, ich hab zwei räder an meinem fahrrad  ), gegrillt...jetzt zieh ich nochmal los...die bilder kommen heut n8 oder morgen im laufe des tages


----------



## bikeburnz (30. April 2006)

hi leute...ich hab ebenfalls nen dicken kopp... war aber lustig gestern. Wie spät wars eigentlich als wir gingen?? Hab gar keine Ahnung mehr.. ;(


----------



## Kitticat (30. April 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jo,... war wirklich ein lustiger Abend gestern. Auch wenn ich ein bissel spät zu der Gruppe gefunden habe.
> Und das Strandi gefrohren hat und deswegen heim musste kann ich ja mal garnicht glauben.
> 
> nico



Ach, das war die offizielle Erklärung....glaub ich auch nicht!!! 
Nochmal Danke, Nico, für die wunderschönen Rosen


----------



## strandi (30. April 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jo,... war wirklich ein lustiger Abend gestern. Auch wenn ich ein bissel spät zu der Gruppe gefunden habe.
> Und das Strandi gefrohren hat und deswegen heim musste kann ich ja mal garnicht glauben.
> 
> nico


du bist auch echt ein amateur  wo warst du denn so lange?
naja, ich hatte einfach das dringende bedürfnis gewärmt zu werden  
war ein witziger abend  schreit nach wiederholung beim wachenheimer weinfest...bin dann grad frisch aus griechenland zurück und braungebrannt und durchtrainiert


----------



## Bumble (30. April 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> war ein witziger abend  schreit nach wiederholung beim wachenheimer weinfest...bin dann grad frisch aus griechenland zurück und braungebrannt und durchtrainiert



*Wann ist denn Wachenheim ???

Vielleicht klappts ja dann mal bei mir und wir können als krönenden Abschluss noch den Assi-Karaoke-Schuppen dranhängen  *


----------



## strandi (30. April 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Wann ist denn Wachenheim ???
> 
> Vielleicht klappts ja dann mal bei mir und wir können als krönenden Abschluss noch den Assi-Karaoke-Schuppen dranhängen  *


9.-11. juni...die karaokebar wär natürlich sensationell


----------



## mtb_nico (30. April 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal Danke, Nico, für die wunderschönen Rosen


Was gibts da zu lachen? Du kannst froh sein das du welche von mir bekommen hast! Frauen haben manchmal keinen sonderlich leichten Stand bei mir! 



			
				bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute...ich hab ebenfalls nen dicken kopp... war aber lustig gestern. Wie spät wars eigentlich als wir gingen?? Hab gar keine Ahnung mehr.. ;(


Ich war um 0300 daheim. Bin schön nach Hause gelaufen und dabei noch im Tal zwischen Weisenheim und Leistadt in so nen Graben gefallen. War ganz schön tricky da wieder raus zu kommen! 

nico

P.S.: Bei der Miss Saigon wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## strandi (30. April 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Bei der Miss Saigon wäre ich auch dabei!


stammbesetzung halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (30. April 2006)

@ nico..da hättest du nen Gap über den graben machen müssen


----------



## strandi (1. Mai 2006)

moin moin!
lasst mich heute net hängen...nur weil ihr alle frei habt, heisst das noch lange net das ihr net posten dürft  
nachher gehts schon wieder nach deutschland


----------



## Kitticat (1. Mai 2006)

Moin strandi und burnz...Frühaufsteher ihr. Na, habt ihr die Protectoren schon an? Ich geh jetzt zum Radrenner...Beine und Hintern gucken  

@nico: ich hab nicht gelacht, sondern mich GEFREUT!!! Und mein Stand war ansich nichtmehr sooo gut


----------



## strandi (1. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin strandi und burnz...Frühaufsteher ihr. Na, habt ihr die Protectoren schon an? Ich geh jetzt zum Radrenner...Beine und Hintern gucken
> 
> @nico: ich hab nicht gelacht, sondern mich GEFREUT!!! Und mein Stand war ansich nichtmehr sooo gut


bin um 6 aufgestanden  faules pack in deutschland  
viel spass beim hintern anschauen..."guck nicht so"


----------



## THBiker (1. Mai 2006)

Oh Strandiii hast du gar net frei    ...ich geh jetzt gleich biken   

@Kitti
soso du hattest dich gefreut....denk dran, ich hab noch 2 Beweisvideos   .....


dann mal allen einen schönen freien Tag...außer´m Strandi natürlich


----------



## strandi (1. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Strandiii hast du gar net frei    ...ich geh jetzt gleich biken
> 
> @Kitti
> soso du hattest dich gefreut....denk dran, ich hab noch 2 Beweisvideos   .....
> ...


----------



## THBiker (1. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

>




war was   
Es scheint übrigens die Sonne 

  

Gibt´s bei euch die anderen feiertage??


----------



## strandi (1. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> war was
> Es scheint übrigens die Sonne
> 
> 
> ...


sonne scheint hier auch  
haben sonst fast die gleichen feiertage...anstelle 1. oktober haben wir grundlovsdag am 5. juni...am 12.5. haben wir auch frei...und gründonnerstag sowieso  und 35 tage jahresurlaub...will mich also net beschweren


----------



## THBiker (1. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> und 35 tage jahresurlaub...will mich also net beschweren



tse und da jammert er uns was vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (1. Mai 2006)

paar pics vom letzten DH training


----------



## proclimber (1. Mai 2006)

cool!!


----------



## Bumble (1. Mai 2006)

*@ Strandi:  Vor allem die vielen Leuchtstreifen sind  
                 Dann können dich die Jungs besser finden, wenn du mal
                 wieder irgendwo im Graben liegst.  *


----------



## strandi (1. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *@ Strandi:  Vor allem die vielen Leuchtstreifen sind
> Dann können dich die Jungs besser finden, wenn du mal
> wieder irgendwo im Graben liegst.  *


das sind keine leuchtstreifen...meine kleidung fängt dort an zu glühen aufgrund der hohen geschwindigkeit


----------



## THBiker (1. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das sind keine leuchtstreifen...meine kleidung fängt dort an zu glühen aufgrund der hohen geschwindigkeit




hey strndi, was hast du denn alles *unter *der Jacke versteckt


----------



## Kitticat (1. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> @Kitti
> soso du hattest dich gefreut....denk dran, ich hab noch 2 Beweisvideos   .....
> :



Ich hasse Videos..da kam in letzter Zeit nix gutes bei raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (1. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hey strndi, was hast du denn alles *unter *der Jacke versteckt



*Strandi hat doch immer seinen geliebten Bundeswehr-Rucksack und lauter lustiges Werkzeug dabei  neuerdings trägt er ihn sogar vorne  *


----------



## bikeburnz (1. Mai 2006)

hiho bin auch wieder zurück... war in Boppard heute...war ganz schön, bis aufs wetter...
hier mal 2-3 Pix von mir...


----------



## THBiker (1. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> ..da kam in letzter Zeit nix gutes bei raus...



aber lustiges    ...wie kann man denn Videos hier reinstellen, damit alle ihren Spaß haben


----------



## Kitticat (1. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> aber lustiges    ...wie kann man denn Videos hier reinstellen, damit alle ihren Spaß haben



 

@burnz: sehr cool!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Mai 2006)

Ich war heute in Wildbad...
Fazit: Teurer Tag.... Die Rohloff ist ausgelaufen und hoffentlich habe ich mir nicht die Lagersitze versaut weil ichs erst so spät gemerkt habe und dann noch durch Zufall... Hinzukommen noch die mit Öl versauten Bremsbeläge die ich auch erst heute montiert habe.
Wir haben auf gefilmt. Auch mit einer von mir unter Feldbedinungen gebastelten Helmcam aus nem Alten Lappen, nen paar Kabelbindern und nem Müsliriegel... 

Allerdings ist das alles nicht so schlimm. Gerade als wir zusammengepackt haben kam der Hubschrauber, ist auf dem Parkplatz gelandet, und hat wohl nen Biker abgeholt. So lange haben wir aber nicht gewartet...
Gruß!

nico

Nachtrag: @Kitticat: Das hoffe ich aber das du dich gefreut hast. Habe immerhin alles gegeben um im angetrunkenen Zustand alle Schuss zu treffen!


----------



## Kitticat (1. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag: @Kitticat: Das hoffe ich aber das du dich gefreut hast. Habe immerhin alles gegeben um im angetrunkenen Zustand alle Schuss zu treffen!


----------



## THBiker (1. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

>




du fällst ja jedem zu Füßen  ...nur wegen so´n paar Plastikblümchen   

so...WE rum, ich geh ins Bettchen.....  GN8


----------



## Kitticat (1. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> du fällst ja jedem zu Füßen  ...nur wegen so´n paar Plastikblümchen
> 
> so...WE rum, ich geh ins Bettchen.....  GN8



Wer is denn hier jeder??? Und-Einsatz muss belohnt werden!!!


----------



## THBiker (1. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Wer is denn hier jeder??? Und-Einsatz muss belohnt werden!!!



Na der Nico  ...aber hast recht..er hat alles gegeben  .....


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Wer is denn hier jeder??? Und-Einsatz muss belohnt werden!!!


Aber hallo. Anders würde es ja kein Sinn machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (2. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute in Wildbad...
> Fazit: Teurer Tag.... Die Rohloff ist ausgelaufen und hoffentlich habe ich mir nicht die Lagersitze versaut weil ichs erst so spät gemerkt habe und dann noch durch Zufall... Hinzukommen noch die mit Öl versauten Bremsbeläge die ich auch erst heute montiert habe.
> Wir haben auf gefilmt. Auch mit einer von mir unter Feldbedinungen gebastelten Helmcam aus nem Alten Lappen, nen paar Kabelbindern und nem Müsliriegel...
> 
> ...



wie war das? rohloff ist unkaputtbar? daß du da mal nich was beschworen hast....
was hat denn dein müsliriegel für ne speicherkapazität  

@ strandi: soso..das ist also das glühen...und es glüht überall an den ganzen vorstehenden....körperteilen  

soo...hier auch die bilder - lieber spät als nie....

irgendwie muss ich bei dem gesichtsausdruck an den beaker von der muppet show denken (ihr wisst schon..der adjutant vom dr. bunsenbrenner....)






(edit: )
hier zum vergleich:







ja...er ist wirklich aufgetaucht...nico - fast auf die minute püntklich....





und naja..ich kann mir net helfen...aber der ganz links...der schaut so, als ob es im saarland keine handies gibt...


----------



## THBiker (2. Mai 2006)

Boah Gesichtsbremse.....auch nicht schlecht das Bild.....dachte ich hätt net so viel getrunken und weniger Gesichtsentgleisungen   .....

Dann mal allen einne guten Start i.d. neue Woche  ....4 lange Tage


----------



## bikeburnz (2. Mai 2006)

hehe..der beaker ist geil!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. Mai 2006)

Zitat TH_Biker
@Hecki.....naja was man so von dir hört....der Schreck aller Männer...oder so      

Korrektur: Ich bin der schlimmste Alptraum aller Männer


----------



## THBiker (2. Mai 2006)

da kann ich dir wohl nicht wiedersprechen


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Mai 2006)

@Hecklerin23: Warst du am Montag mit den Bruchpilotjungs in Wildbad?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> @Hecklerin23: Warst du am Montag mit den Bruchpilotjungs in Wildbad?



Jepp, wir waren am Sonntag und gestern in Wildbad. Allerdings nicht nur mit den Bruchpiloten. 2 Tage sind aber echt hart. Fühle mich heute wie ein geprügelter Hund. Aber scheeeeee wars. Warst Du auch da?
Gruß


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Mai 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, wir waren am Sonntag und gestern in Wildbad. Allerdings nicht nur mit den Bruchpiloten. 2 Tage sind aber echt hart. Fühle mich heute wie ein geprügelter Hund. Aber scheeeeee wars. Warst Du auch da?
> Gruß


Jap war ich. Bin an euch vorbeigelaufen vor der Talstation vorbeigelaufen. Ich glaube ihr habt da grade Döner gegessen. Hätte auch mal deinen Namen auf verdacht gerufen wenn ich ihn den wissen würde! 
Ich war der Kerl in den olivnen Shift Klamotten...
Aufem DH haben wir uns aber glaube ich nicht gesehen.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jap war ich. Bin an euch vorbeigelaufen vor der Talstation vorbeigelaufen. Ich glaube ihr habt da grade Döner gegessen. Hätte auch mal deinen Namen auf verdacht gerufen wenn ich ihn den wissen würde!
> Ich war der Kerl in den olivnen Shift Klamotten...
> Aufem DH haben wir uns aber glaube ich nicht gesehen.
> Gruß!
> ...



Jepp, da haben wir gerade Mittagspause gemacht. Mein Name ist Tanja für das nächste Mal  War eigentlich nur auf dem DH, aber gesehen habe ich Dich auch nicht. War ziemlich viel los. Nächsten Samstag werden wir höchstwahrscheinlich wieder dort sein. Wenn ich bis dahin meine Kampfspuren auskuriert habe und die Blessuren an meinem Rad ins Lot gebracht habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (2. Mai 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, da haben wir gerade Mittagspause gemacht. Mein Name ist Tanja für das nächste Mal  War eigentlich nur auf dem DH, aber gesehen habe ich Dich auch nicht. War ziemlich viel los. Nächsten Samstag werden wir höchstwahrscheinlich wieder dort sein. Wenn ich bis dahin meine Kampfspuren auskuriert habe und die Blessuren an meinem Rad ins Lot gebracht habe


Mmh,.. also Mittagspause gibts bei mir nicht. Wenn ich in Wildbad bin dann zum Fahren! 

Am Samstag werde ich nicht dort sein. Am Sonntag ist der Triathlon und dann wird mir das zuviel!
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Mmh,.. also Mittagspause gibts bei mir nicht. Wenn ich in Wildbad bin dann zum Fahren!
> 
> Am Samstag werde ich nicht dort sein. Am Sonntag ist der Triathlon und dann wird mir das zuviel!
> Gruß!
> ...




Ja ne ist klar, Du fährst dort 8 Stunden ohne Pause durch  
Pizza war lecker


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Mai 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ne ist klar, Du fährst dort 8 Stunden ohne Pause durch
> Pizza war lecker


Das läuft so: Rad auspacken und um 1000 am Schlepplift -> DH -> Bergbahn -> Parkplatz -> trinken -> Schlepplift -> DH usw. usw.
Pause machen wir in der Bergbahn, beim Sektionstraining oder wenn man mal ne Bahn verpasst. Ich finde man braucht nicht in den Park zu fahren wenn man sich in die Sonne setzen will, dass kann ich auch in Kaiserslautern im Freibad! 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Das läuft so: Rad auspacken und um 1000 am Schlepplift -> DH -> Bergbahn -> Parkplatz -> trinken -> Schlepplift -> DH usw. usw.
> Pause machen wir in der Bergbahn, beim Sektionstraining oder wenn man mal ne Bahn verpasst. Ich finde man braucht nicht in den Park zu fahren wenn man sich in die Sonne setzen will, dass kann ich auch in Kaiserslautern im Freibad!
> Gruß!
> 
> nico




In deinem Alter konnten wir das auch noch  . Und nach 2 Tagen sieht man das ganze etwas entspannter und genießt es auch mal zwischendrin zu chillen. Ich finde die Sonne überall toll


----------



## Kitticat (2. Mai 2006)

He Hecki!!

Für das perfecte Alptraumprogramm solltest Du beim nächsten Weinfest unbedingt dabei sein  
Leider hab ich garnix zu petzen...strandi hatte seine Freundin mit und war 0 betrunken. Alle anderen haben sich trotz Schwips benommen-nico hat in seinem jugendlichen Elan sogar Rosen geschossen 
Also: Das nächste mal mussde mit 

Gruss Uli


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> He Hecki!!
> 
> Für das perfecte Alptraumprogramm solltest Du beim nächsten Weinfest unbedingt dabei sein
> Leider hab ich garnix zu petzen...strandi hatte seine Freundin mit und war 0 betrunken. Alle anderen haben sich trotz Schwips benommen-nico hat in seinem jugendlichen Elan sogar Rosen geschossen
> ...



Huhu Kitti,
oh je oh je, Rosen schießen und keiner betrunken. Welch Trauerspiel  
Vielleicht lag das an der vorab ausgesprochenen Drohung *gg*
Nun denn, dann sollten wir beim nächsten Mal den Männern zeigen wie man feiert, gelle?! 

Sonnige Grüße aus Mannheim
Tanja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (2. Mai 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> .... und genießt es auch mal zwischendrin zu chillen. Ich finde die Sonne überall toll



in der ruhe liegt die kraft


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. Mai 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> in der ruhe liegt die kraft



 wir verstehen uns


----------



## Speedbullit (2. Mai 2006)

jup, nachdem jetzt auch so langsam meine hand wieder ruhig ist und nicht mehr zittert kann ich mich hier ja auch zu wort melden


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Mai 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu Kitti,
> oh je oh je, Rosen schießen und keiner betrunken. Welch Trauerspiel
> Vielleicht lag das an der vorab ausgesprochenen Drohung *gg*
> Nun denn, dann sollten wir beim nächsten Mal den Männern zeigen wie man feiert, gelle?!


Also ich war sicherlich nicht betrunken, aber schon gut lustig. Und zu später Stund an die Schießbude zu gehen ist bei mir schon eine kleine Tradition in Kalle... 
Und das ist dann auch einer der wenigen Abende an denen ich bei den Frauen Punkte sammeln, auch wenn sie nicht in meiner Altersklasse liegen, die hassen mich nämlich ob ich ihnen nun Rosen schenke oder nicht!



			
				Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> in der ruhe liegt die kraft


Da könntest du manchmal echt Recht haben.


----------



## strandi (2. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> He Hecki!!
> 
> Für das perfecte Alptraumprogramm solltest Du beim nächsten Weinfest unbedingt dabei sein
> Leider hab ich garnix zu petzen...strandi hatte seine Freundin mit und war 0 betrunken. Alle anderen haben sich trotz Schwips benommen-nico hat in seinem jugendlichen Elan sogar Rosen geschossen
> ...


jo was soll ich machen  ich stand ja unter aufsicht  
ausserdem is zuviel alk grad net gut für die operation strandkörper


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Mai 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Korrektur: Ich bin der schlimmste Alptraum aller Männer




da kann ich nur gelangweilt gähnen


----------



## Kitticat (2. Mai 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu Kitti,
> oh je oh je, Rosen schießen und keiner betrunken. Welch Trauerspiel
> Vielleicht lag das an der vorab ausgesprochenen Drohung *gg*
> Nun denn, dann sollten wir beim nächsten Mal den Männern zeigen wie man feiert, gelle?!
> ...



Jo!!! Auf jeden Fall! Und ich-naja-hatte meinen Schwips! 

@strandi: ich dachte das heisst jetzt "Operation Leuchtkörper"


----------



## THBiker (2. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> He Hecki!!
> 
> Für das perfecte Alptraumprogramm solltest Du beim nächsten Weinfest unbedingt dabei sein
> Leider hab ich garnix zu petzen...strandi hatte seine Freundin mit und war 0 betrunken. Alle anderen haben sich trotz Schwips benommen-nico hat in seinem jugendlichen Elan sogar Rosen geschossen
> ...




Kitti, das hast du nur nicht mehr alles mitbekommen    ...am Wochenende wäre in Hambach  -fest.....wer geht hin/mit??


----------



## Kitticat (2. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Kitti, das hast du nur nicht mehr alles mitbekommen    ...am Wochenende wäre in Hambach  -fest.....wer geht hin/mit??



Uiiii, ich fang an  -Feste zu mögen...aber dieses Wochenende kann ich leider leider nicht...


----------



## THBiker (2. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Uiiii, ich fang an  -Feste zu mögen...aber dieses Wochenende kann ich leider leider nicht...




du mußt eindeutig in die Pfalz ziehen  ...das nächste ist dan Meckenheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (2. Mai 2006)

soso kitty...schwips nennt man das also...


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> soso kitty...schwips nennt man das also...


Hehe... man könnte es auch dicht nennen... *duck_und_weg*


----------



## Kitticat (2. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe... man könnte es auch dicht nennen... *duck_und_weg*



ICH bin NICHT in den Graben gefallen...


----------



## THBiker (2. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> ICH bin NICHT in den Graben gefallen...




du weißt das nur nicht mehr


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> ICH bin NICHT in den Graben gefallen...


Ganz schöööön frech...


----------



## Kitticat (2. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> du weißt das nur nicht mehr



Das wünschst Du Dir nur!!! Du weisst doch, Frauen vergessen nur was sie wollen


----------



## THBiker (2. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Das wünschst Du Dir nur!!! Du weisst doch, Frauen vergessen nur was sie wollen




aha........na wenn das so ist!!!  ...ich erinner dich mal wieder dran


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Das wünschst Du Dir nur!!! Du weisst doch, Frauen vergessen nur was sie wollen



und männer erinnern die frauen höchst gerne daran, wenn sie das mal wieder vergessen sollten...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> da kann ich nur gelangweilt gähnen




Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (3. Mai 2006)

lol..hiermit haben wir den beweis...gähnen ist doch ansteckend


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Mai 2006)

http://www.triathlon-kl.de

Am Sonntag!!! Mitmachen!


----------



## proclimber (3. Mai 2006)

gehts noch nico???? am Sonntag is todtnau angesagt...


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Mai 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> gehts noch nico???? am Sonntag is todtnau angesagt...


Bei mir ist Todtnau vom 24.-28. angesagt...


----------



## THBiker (3. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist Todtnau vom 24.-28. angesagt...




Leute verunstaltet doch diesen schönen Fred nicht mit Bike-Themen    

Es ist wieder Sommer...da fällt mir sowas ein  







oder






oder surfen 







was fällt euch zum Thema Sommer ein


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was fällt euch zum Thema Sommer ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (3. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

>



          

aber net hier  

hast sonst nix im Kopp


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hast sonst nix im Kopp


Jo.... nix außer Radel fahre!


----------



## proclimber (3. Mai 2006)

was sollten wir denn sonst im kopp haben???  alles andere musste dem alc weichen..*lol*


----------



## THBiker (3. Mai 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> was sollten wir denn sonst im kopp haben???  alles andere musste dem alc weichen..*lol*



auch wieder wahr    ...jetzt kann ich mir einiges erklären


----------



## Kitticat (3. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.triathlon-kl.de
> 
> Am Sonntag!!! Mitmachen!



Mach Du doch mit:

http://www.tvlorsbach.de 

 aber ooohne wasser...mögen Katzen nicht!!! 

@TH Wo sind die spärlich bekleideten Männer


----------



## THBiker (3. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> @TH Wo sind die spärlich bekleideten Männer



hab leider keine nacktfotos vom Strandi  


oder wart mal....kann ihn net finden


----------



## THBiker (3. Mai 2006)

die Bikinimode 2006   

Kitti, Hecki tragt ihr sowas auch??


----------



## plastikengel (3. Mai 2006)

dat sind keine bikinis, das sind badeanzüge, wobei das der worte schon soviel. da kann man auch gleich annen fkk strand


----------



## plastikengel (3. Mai 2006)

hier was schönes zum kucken.
so sollte das aussehen


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Mai 2006)

sieh mal einer an...plastikgedöns hat den "power-button" an ihrem pc gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (3. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Mach Du doch mit:
> 
> http://www.tvlorsbach.de
> 
> ...




was hat das mit mögen zu tun, wenn man/frau/katze nich schwimmen kann?


----------



## eL (3. Mai 2006)

sieht es doch!!!
nur das falsche fahrad  ;-)


----------



## Kitticat (3. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> was hat das mit mögen zu tun, wenn man/frau/katze nich schwimmen kann?



Was ich nicht kann mag ich natürlich auch nicht Und die haben da im Wald auch garkein Wasser

@plasticengel: Danke!!! Jetzt kann ich bestimmt besser schlafen


----------



## bikeburnz (3. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> die Bikinimode 2006


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Mai 2006)

tz..schwimmen is nich schwer...solang du net vorhaben solltest im meer bei 2m hohen wellen schwimmen zu wollen, ist das fix gelernt...der schwierigste teil ist es, seinem körper klarzumachen, daß man fit ist (auch wenn der sich bei so ner belastung irgendwie weigert  )


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Mach Du doch mit:
> 
> http://www.tvlorsbach.de


Habe leider keine CC Feile. Ich muss ja auch schon den Gäsbockmarathon sausen lassen!


----------



## Bumble (4. Mai 2006)

*Das Gummigedöhns iss noch unter uns, jetzt kann ich beruhigt schlafen  

und das TH-Pseudo-Model-Foto iss schei$$e, ich hasse Gummitittenweiber  *


----------



## THBiker (4. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *und das TH-Pseudo-Model-Foto iss schei$$e, ich hasse Gummitittenweiber  [/FONT]*


   nee oder??   ....... guckst dir doch lieber den Kerl vom Gummigedöhns an   ...ich hab´s befürchtet, unser Bumble iss´n Hecklader


----------



## Bumble (4. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nee oder??   ....... guckst dir doch lieber den Kerl vom Gummigedöhns an   ...ich hab´s befürchtet, unser Bumble iss´n Hecklader



*Das heisst Hinterlader  

Nee, aber sowas künstlich Aufgepumptes iss net so mein Ding :kotz: *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (4. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Das heisst Hinterlader
> 
> Nee, aber sowas künstlich Aufgepumptes iss net so mein Ding :kotz: *




...ach Bumble...


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Mai 2006)

ob th hecki-lader sagen wollt?


----------



## THBiker (4. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Das heisst Hinterlader
> 
> Nee, aber sowas künstlich Aufgepumptes iss net so mein Ding :kotz: *


Moin, auch schon wach 
Naja besser als gar keine.und Bügelbretter.hmwer´s mag

Also ich glaub net, dass du die wegschicken würdest wenn sie vor deiner Tür stehen und ne Übernachtungsmöglichkeits suchen


----------



## THBiker (4. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ob th hecki-lader sagen wollt?



nene das Thema hatten wir schon und ist uralt.....älter als du     (und ich und Bumble...und und und )


----------



## strandi (4. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ob th hecki-lader sagen wollt?


das bin doch ich  oder wär´s zumindest gern  
der sommer hat auch den norden erreicht...also zumindest HH  
heute abend gehts home ins gelobte land


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Mai 2006)

wie konnt ich das nur vergessen, strandi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (4. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Nee, aber sowas künstlich Aufgepumptes iss net so mein Ding :kotz: *


Geht mir genauso...


----------



## Kitticat (4. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Geht mir genauso...




Unter diesen Umständen würde ich Dich am 11.6. auch ins supportteam aufnehmen


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Unter diesen Umständen würde ich Dich am 11.6. auch ins supportteam aufnehmen


Wenn ich schon verplant werde, darf ich auch erfahren wofür?! 

So ich geh jetzt erst mal aufe Uniparty... Wird bestimmt wieder endschlecht, da ändert auch meine Anwesenheit nix dran...


----------



## strandi (4. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich schon verplant werde, darf ich auch erfahren wofür?!
> 
> So ich geh jetzt erst mal aufe Uniparty... Wird bestimmt wieder endschlecht, da ändert auch meine Anwesenheit nix dran...


is zufällig auch eine am donnerstag 8.6.?  
wird mir sone uniparty ja zugerne mal reinziehen


----------



## Kitticat (4. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich schon verplant werde, darf ich auch erfahren wofür?!
> 
> So ich geh jetzt erst mal aufe Uniparty... Wird bestimmt wieder endschlecht, da ändert auch meine Anwesenheit nix dran...




Klar!!! Schlaue Tips geben, zujubeln, helfend zur Seite stehen bei technischen Fragen und meine Ankunft ins Ziel feiern 

@strandi: was willsten Du auf ner Uniparty Die Mädchen da ind eh zu jung für Dich


----------



## strandi (4. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi: was willsten Du auf ner Uniparty Die Mädchen da ind eh zu jung für Dich


ja schon...aber bei der altersgruppe kann man sich sowas von daneben benehmen und wird dann als "cool" abgestempelt


----------



## Kitticat (4. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ja schon...aber bei der altersgruppe kann man sich sowas von daneben benehmen und wird dann als "cool" abgestempelt



Vielleicht hätte ich es auch"cool" gefunden wenn Du Dich letzten Sa mal daneben benommen hättest...*gähn*


----------



## strandi (4. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hätte ich es auch"cool" gefunden wenn Du Dich letzten Sa mal daneben benommen hättest...*gähn*


tz, jetzt wollte ich dir gegenüber mal seriös wirken und dann war das auch verkehrt


----------



## Kitticat (4. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> tz, jetzt wollte ich dir gegenüber mal seriös wirken und dann war das auch verkehrt



klar wars verkehrt...seriös aufm Weinfest...wasndas???


----------



## THBiker (4. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> klar wars verkehrt...seriös aufm Weinfest...wasndas???



Kitti, dafür hast du ja alle gegeben    ...das hat für 2 gereicht...oder 3 sogar    

So...gut´s Nächtle.....auf in den Endspurt!

War übrigens ein geiler Biketag heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (4. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Kitti, dafür hast du ja alle gegeben    ...das hat für 2 gereicht...oder 3 sogar
> 
> So...gut´s Nächtle.....auf in den Endspurt!
> 
> War übrigens ein geiler Biketag heute



Da hab ich ja schon den ganzen abend drauf gewartet, dass Du damit kommst  Männer sind einfach total berechenbar...


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> klar wars verkehrt...seriös aufm Weinfest...wasndas???



das gegenteil von deinem verhalten


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Mai 2006)

Komme gerade von der Uniparty heim und ich muss sagen: Die war mal wieder endschlecht. Das beste war noch das heim laufen, echt jetzt...
Das hat mir mal wieder für die nächsten 16 Wochen gelangt...

Ach und Frauen sind in KL eigentlich auch ziemlich mau, und die wenigen die es gibt geben sich doch schon recht eingebildet, da das Angebot an Männern so groß ist.
Naja... egal...
Guts Nächtle!

nico


----------



## THBiker (5. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Da hab ich ja schon den ganzen abend drauf gewartet, dass Du damit kommst  Männer sind einfach total berechenbar...



das ist doch schön  ...sorry, hatte aber vorher keine Zeit, ich war biken    

ach, wegen biken am Sonntag....da ist ja Formel 1  ....ich glaub ich starte doch früh


----------



## strandi (5. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Komme gerade von der Uniparty heim und ich muss sagen: Die war mal wieder endschlecht. Das beste war noch das heim laufen, echt jetzt...
> Das hat mir mal wieder für die nächsten 16 Wochen gelangt...
> 
> Ach und Frauen sind in KL eigentlich auch ziemlich mau, und die wenigen die es gibt geben sich doch schon recht eingebildet, da das Angebot an Männern so groß ist.
> ...


bewirb dich mal um einen studienplatz in schweden oder dänemark...das kann ja so net weitergehen


----------



## THBiker (5. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> bewirb dich mal um einen studienplatz in schweden oder dänemark...das kann ja so net weitergehen




naja, wenn er nur biken im Kopp hat wundert´s mich net    ...gibt halt so wenig Frauen die in Wildbad gerne fahren und Hecki "gehört" ja dir    

Bico, sattel doch mal um.....wie wär´s mit´m Bumble   ....ihr wärt´n hübsches paar


----------



## Kitticat (5. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen!!!

Sind doch immer die selben Nasen die hier schon morgens abhängen... 

So, werd jetzt mal mein Radel ins Auto stopfen. Will mich heute abend mal einer Frankfurter "Feierabendrunde"  anschliessen. Mal sehen wie die hier so sind... 

Guten Start ins Woende!!!!


----------



## THBiker (5. Mai 2006)

Wie heißt´s so schön:
Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm!

Dann viel Spaß und´n schönes Wochenende


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen!!!
> 
> Sind doch immer die selben Nasen die hier schon morgens abhängen...
> 
> ...



vergiß aber net, das VORDERRAD mitzunehmen  

@ th: die würmer kannst du gerne alle haben *würg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (5. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> vergiß aber net, das VORDERRAD mitzunehmen
> 
> @ th: die würmer kannst du gerne alle haben *würg*




Danke, habs dabei ...und von den Würmern will ich auch nix!!!


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Komme gerade von der Uniparty heim und ich muss sagen: Die war mal wieder endschlecht. Das beste war noch das heim laufen, echt jetzt...
> Das hat mir mal wieder für die nächsten 16 Wochen gelangt...
> 
> Ach und Frauen sind in KL eigentlich auch ziemlich mau, und die wenigen die es gibt geben sich doch schon recht eingebildet, da das Angebot an Männern so groß ist.
> ...



du kannst nach einer uniparty noch den computer einschalten und nachvollziehbare sätze schreiben. nico muss ich mir sorgen machen?


----------



## han (5. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen!!!
> 
> Sind doch immer die selben Nasen die hier schon morgens abhängen...
> 
> ...


wie? du fährst fremd? sind wir dir zu langsam? zu alt? zu unlustig?

hallo?????


----------



## Kitticat (5. Mai 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> wie? du fährst fremd? sind wir dir zu langsam? zu alt? zu unlustig?
> 
> hallo?????



...zu weit weg


----------



## Hecklerin23 (5. Mai 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst nach einer uniparty noch den computer einschalten und nachvollziehbare sätze schreiben. nico muss ich mir sorgen machen?




Sag ja, den Jungs sollte mal einer zeigen wie man ordentlich Party macht, so das auch die Kontagan-Taschen-Tussies hübsch und zugänglich werden


----------



## THBiker (5. Mai 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag ja, den Jungs sollte mal einer zeigen wie man ordentlich Party macht, so das auch die Kontagan-Taschen-Tussies hübsch und zugänglich werden


man kann niemand hübsch trinken, nur egal trinken geht..aber der Schock am Day After kann schwerwiegende Schäden hinterlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (5. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> bewirb dich mal um einen studienplatz in schweden oder dänemark...das kann ja so net weitergehen


Ähhm... da ist mir Kanada ehrlich gesagt lieber. Mal schaun, vielleicht im 5. Semester...



			
				Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst nach einer uniparty noch den computer einschalten und nachvollziehbare sätze schreiben. nico muss ich mir sorgen machen?


Ja,... ehrlich gesagt ists mir das nicht wert am nächsten Tag so nen dicken Kopf zu haben. Deswegen mache ich nach 5 Bier Schluss. Hinzu kommt noch der Wettkampf am Sonntag für den ich meinen Astralkörper nicht ganz hinrichten will...


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhm... da ist mir Kanada ehrlich gesagt lieber. Mal schaun, vielleicht im 5. Semester...
> 
> 
> Ja,... ehrlich gesagt ists mir das nicht wert am nächsten Tag so nen dicken Kopf zu haben. Deswegen mache ich nach 5 Bier Schluss. Hinzu kommt noch der Wettkampf am Sonntag für den ich meinen Astralkörper nicht ganz hinrichten will...



5 Bier, jetz mache ich mir erst recht gedanken, nach 5 weizen bin ich froh wenn ich in der falle liege.


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Mai 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> 5 Bier, jetz mache ich mir erst recht gedanken, nach 5 weizen bin ich froh wenn ich in der falle liege.


Wenn ich die mir als Durckbetankung zuführen würde, würde auch nix mehr gehen bei mir. Aber über den ganzen Abend verteilt passt das schon.

Ach und Weizen sind auch a bissel mächtiger, aber eben auch leckerer... 

_Nachtrag:_ Ach, und jemand schöntrinken habe ich noch nie geschafft...


----------



## Bumble (5. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Bico, sattel doch mal um.....wie wär´s mit´m Bumble   ....ihr wärt´n hübsches paar



*Versuchst du grade die Schwarze-Peter-Schwuchtel-Karte jemand anderem unterzujubeln ???      *


----------



## THBiker (5. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Versuchst du grade die Schwarze-Peter-Schwuchtel-Karte jemand anderem unterzujubeln ???      *




wieso hatte ich die   ....hmmm....ich glaub da spricht einiges dagegen


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Mai 2006)

Ich habe langeweile...


----------



## guru39 (5. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe langeweile...


#

Isch auch 
aber ich freu mich auf Morgen und auf den Sonntach 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## THBiker (5. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe langeweile...




na dann beschäftige dichh  ....wird ja net so schwer sein in KL was zum weggehen finden


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> na dann beschäftige dichh  ....wird ja net so schwer sein in KL was zum weggehen finden


Geh jetzt gleich in die Heija. Hab Morgen noch mal Training...


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Mai 2006)

alles gute zum geburtstag, nico!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (6. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> alles gute zum geburtstag, nico!!




Der Nico hat Geburtstag  Na dann auch von mir ganz ganz herzliche Geburtstagsgrüsse und Küsschen. Du Aaaaarmer darfst dann ja heute garnet feiern so ein Tag vorm Wettkampf...schlimm sowas Drück Dir auf jeden Fall für morgen die Daumen 

Uli


----------



## THBiker (6. Mai 2006)

Nico hat heut Geburtstag  ...und da war´s dir gestern Abend langweilig???   Du machst mir immer mehr Sorgen Nico  

Ich wünshc dir auf jeden Fall auch alles gute zum Geburtstag, eine unfallfreie Saison und endlich mal sowas:






damit du auf andere Gedanken kommst    

Feier schön


----------



## Bumble (6. Mai 2006)

*Von mir bekommste auch`n Geburtstags-Geschenk  

leckre Bikini-Fotos  












*


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

>


Aber hallo! Die würde ich doch glatt nehmen! 

Ist ja nicht so als hätte ich an Frauen kein Interesse...


----------



## THBiker (6. Mai 2006)

Hey Kitti wie war´s Fahrtechnik-training    ....hab gehört du hast sau viel gelernt    ...


@nico
ich auch    

dann mal´n schönen Abend


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Mai 2006)

lol...genau..du bringst kitty das fahren bei, ich ihr das schwimmen (aber erst guck ich, ob ich selber noch im wasser vorankomme  ) - dann kann se sich nimmer rausreden, wenn sie nochmal nach nem triathlon gefragt wird - und der letzte platz ist ihr sicher


----------



## THBiker (7. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> lol...genau..du bringst kitty das fahren bei, :



wie soll ich jemand was beibringen was ich selbst nicht kann


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Mai 2006)

Apropos Triathlon...
war echt kagge... Habe einfach 100 Meter zuviel geschwommen weil die die letzte Bahn *******, oder überhauptnicht (???) angezeigt haben. Die hätten mich auch noch weiterschwimmen lassen wenn ich nicht irgendwann was gesagt hätte.
Radfahren war eigentlich ganz gut, da konnte ich das vom Schwimmen wieder rausholen, aber bin beim Laufen wieder eingebrochen. Da hat sich dann gerächt das ich sowenig trainiert habe...

Naja,... zumindest habe ich nur 10 Minuten auf nen Oberfeldwebel der uns in meiner AGA so abartig geschunden hat.  Der hat dort auch teilgenommen und mich nach 3 Jahren direkt wiedererkannt!  Habe wohl einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen! 
Also für mich ist das Ziel klar. Solange Triathlon weitermachen bis ich dem seine Zeit geschlagen habe... 

nico


----------



## THBiker (7. Mai 2006)

Strandi hast du dir wieder Aua gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (7. Mai 2006)

der strandinator ist wohlbehalten vom ersten rennwochenende der saison zurück   
und hier nun der erlebnisbericht:
samstag morgen aufstehen um 5 uhr   und um 6.15 losfahren um den mitfahrer aufzusammeln. pünktlich an der fähre angekommen gings dann aufs dänische festland. dort festgestellt das wir wirklich viel zu spät sind und so gut wie jede verkehrsregel verletzt um halbwegs pünktlich anzukommen  mit viel glück haben wir dann direkt den austragungsort mitten im wald entdeckt und dann auch sofort angemeldet. aber aufgepasst: die regeln wurden geändert! es gab jetzt:
- rookieklasse (für blutige anfänger)
- hardtailklasse (selbsterklärend)
- fullyklasse (selbsterklärend)
- cup-klasse (für die die das ganze etwas sportlicher sehen und gas geben)

ich habe mich dann für die cup-klasse entschieden weil es hier eben auch einen gesamtsieger gibt am ende der rennsaison. was mir aber nicht gesagt wurde war, das hier nicht zwischen fully und hardtail unterschieden wird   macht nicht so wirklich sinn  
nach dem anmelden hatte ich unglaubliche 2 abfahrten bevor der cup losging mit dem seedingrun. die strecke war mir vollkommen unbekannt, ähnelte aber doch sehr einer PW-abfahrt (viele wurzeln, steine und lecker absätze). das einzige was ich dankend umfahren habe war ein speedjump mit 6 meter gap  das kostete natürlich wertvolle sekunden  nach dem seedingrun (zeit 1,32) gabs zwei wertungsläufe (1. 1,29 und 2. 1,25). ich konnte gut merken das ich sicherer auf der strecke wurde. in der cupklasse waren wir insgesamt 31 teilnehmer. ich habe die genauen ergebnisse noch net, dürfte aber im mittelfeld liegen. sofern ich mich net irre, hätte ich in der cup-hardtail-wertung den 3. platz gemacht, sofern diese denn vorhanden gewesen wäre  der sieger fuhr übrigens auf unglaubliche 1,06  hätte ich mich in der hardtailklasse angemeldet, wär ich 1. gewesen. mit 10 sekunden vorsprung 
fazit: geile strecke, geiles wetter, geile stimmung aber blöde klasseneinteilung
da wir dann eh dort übernachtet haben dachten wir uns dann sonntag wir können ja mal das dänische festland abchecken und sind zu einer dirt/slopestyle strecke gefahren. schöne doubles, drops, anlieger und ein fetter wallride "um die ecke" (so wie in winterberg glaub ich). das ging zwar nicht ohne sturz, aber dafür ohne ernste schäden  hab nur ein leichtes ziehen in der schulter  
bilder werden nachgereicht!


----------



## bikeburnz (7. Mai 2006)

sauba..hört sichgut an.. bilder werden erwartet 
Bis dann


----------



## Kitticat (8. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen Alle!!!

@strandi: finde auch, dass sich das gut anhört...vor allem, dass Du Dich mal nicht schlimmer verletzt hast 

@nico: ich sag doch...schwimmen...:kotz: 

Und mein Fahrtechniktraining..naja...ich bin ja hin, weil ich keine Spitzkehren Bergab kann...kann ich jetzt auch noch net wirklich. Aber THEORETISCH kann ichs jetzt Ich hatte einfach schon zu viel bei Euch im Pfälerwald gelernt und hab mich eher gelangweilt=Schuleffekt=andere Leute vom zuhören abgehalten und quatsch gemacht Und von den Guids ne Einladung bekommen mit denen zu fahren. Aber nee nee, ich hab ja Euch 
Schööööne Woche


----------



## Kitticat (8. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen Alle!!!

@strandi: finde auch, dass sich das gut anhört...vor allem, dass Du Dich mal nicht schlimmer verletzt hast 

@nico: ich sag doch...schwimmen...:kotz: 

Und mein Fahrtechniktraining..naja...ich bin ja hin, weil ich keine Spitzkehren Bergab kann...kann ich jetzt auch noch net wirklich. Aber THEORETISCH kann ichs jetzt Ich hatte einfach schon zu viel bei Euch im Pfälerwald gelernt und hab mich eher gelangweilt=Schuleffekt=andere Leute vom zuhören abgehalten und quatsch gemacht Und von den Guids ne Einladung bekommen mit denen zu fahren. Aber nee nee, ich hab ja Euch 
Schööööne Woche


----------



## Kitticat (8. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen Alle!!!

@strandi: finde auch, dass sich das gut anhört...vor allem, dass Du Dich mal nicht schlimmer verletzt hast 

@nico: ich sag doch...schwimmen...:kotz: 

Und mein Fahrtechniktraining..naja...ich bin ja hin, weil ich keine Spitzkehren Bergab kann...kann ich jetzt auch noch net wirklich. Aber THEORETISCH kann ichs jetzt Ich hatte einfach schon zu viel bei Euch im Pfälerwald gelernt und hab mich eher gelangweilt=Schuleffekt=andere Leute vom zuhören abgehalten und quatsch gemacht Und von den Guids ne Einladung bekommen mit denen zu fahren. Aber nee nee, ich hab ja Euch 
Schööööne Woche


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

hey kitti du olle spammerin  

hier ein paar erste pics...leider noch keins von mir entdeckt  














hier der jump den ich ausgelassen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (8. Mai 2006)

moin leute,

mir is heut nacht was ganz schlimmes passiert:

Ich hab von Kelme geträumt.... 

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

Optimizer schrieb:
			
		

> moin leute,
> 
> mir is heut nacht was ganz schlimmes passiert:
> 
> ...


war das jetzt ein outing


----------



## Hecklerin23 (8. Mai 2006)

Hey Strandi!
Coole Strecke, sieht richtig lecker aus. Gratulation für Deinen unfallfreien und guten Lauf. Wir waren wieder in Wildbad und haben geiles Wetter und viel Spaß gehabt. War kaum was los, die meisten werden wohl in Todtnau gewesen sein und sich bei deftigen Preisen am Lift die Beine in den Bauch gestanden haben  
Fröhlichen Start in die neue Woche auch von mir


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Mai 2006)

@Kitticat: Schwimmen hat eigentlich super geklappt. Habe mich auch voll schnell gefühlt. Allerdings bin ich immer auf den Vordermann aufgelaufen. Zwei konnte ich überholen, aber wir waren eben 4 oder 5 auf einer Bahn. Das Wasser war auch auf 24°C geheizt, was mir morgens um 0830 doch recht war!
Nur eben die zwei Bahnen haben mich 9 Plätze in der Gesamtwertung gekostet!!!

@Strandi: Wirst ja so nen richtiger DH Renner. Wenn du zurück bist weiß ich ja wen ich immer mit nach Wildbad nehmen kann ohne das er rumheult er hätte keine Zeit oder das arme Material... 

nico


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Mai 2006)

Optimizer schrieb:
			
		

> moin leute,
> 
> mir is heut nacht was ganz schlimmes passiert:
> 
> ...


Irgendwann gewöhnt man sich daran!


----------



## Optimizer (8. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann gewöhnt man sich daran!



Du hast Ihn ja auch während des ganzen Winterpokals drohend im Nacken gehabt...

Erscheint er Dir auch mit schwingendem Klappspaten?  

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Mai 2006)

Optimizer schrieb:
			
		

> Erscheint er Dir auch mit schwingendem Klappspaten?


Der ist mit dem Klappspaten hinter mir her und ich sitze auf nem Rad und komme einfach nicht weg. Ich trete wie ein Irrer in die Pedale aber er kommt immer näher. Liegt einfach daran weil mein Radel auf ne Rolle gespannt ist.
Dieser Teil ist wohl im Rollentraining begründet das ich schon mit den Gäsbockbikern bestritten habe.
Ach und im Hintergrund läuft immer ACDC - Highway to hell (insider!!! )

nico


----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2006)

Optimizer schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Ihn ja auch während des ganzen Winterpokals drohend im Nacken gehabt...
> 
> Erscheint er Dir auch mit schwingendem Klappspaten?
> 
> ...


müssen wir uns Sorgen machen???  kann mir schönere Träume vorstellen!!
@Strandiwann wirst du denn dänsicher Meister?
@kittibist du nächstes WE dabei?? dann könnt ma ja extra für dich´ne Spitzkehren-Tour machen, dann kannst du uns erlerntes zeigen


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandi: Wirst ja so nen richtiger DH Renner. Wenn du zurück bist weiß ich ja wen ich immer mit nach Wildbad nehmen kann ohne das er rumheult er hätte keine Zeit oder das arme Material...
> 
> nico


aber sicher dat  dann muss das wölfchen halt n büschen leiden   

@TH dänischer meister werd ich wenn ich etwas schneller fahre


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> @kittibist du nächstes WE dabei?? dann könnt ma ja extra für dich´ne Spitzkehren-Tour machen, dann kannst du uns erlerntes zeigen


Da könnte ich mich ja glatt hinreißen lassen mitzufahren wenn da Mädels am Start sind! 

Muss aber Samstag schaufeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (8. Mai 2006)

Mein Gott habt ihr Sorgen  . Ich liege schlaflos wach und denke drüber nach, ob es am Samstag auch ja ausreichend regnet und dann so'n Kinderkram mit einem alten Mann im Nacken, der seinen Klappspaten in Rotation versetzt  .

@Nico: Den Hintergrund der "Versagensträume" kennst du. Ich hab's ja immer gesagt.

@Optimizer: So eine Garage habe ich auch. Meine steht zwar recht gerade, aber ich war zu blöd zum Einparken.




Wenn du den Blick am kommenden Samstag aufmerksam durch den Wald streifen lässt, kannst du die Garage übrigens live sehen. Stichwort: Mollenkopf.


Kelme - Parkscheinzieher


----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Da könnte ich mich ja glatt hinreißen lassen mitzufahren wenn da Mädels am Start sind!
> 
> Muss aber Samstag schaufeln...


schaufeln  wo denn, was denn? das machst du doch net freiwillig wenn´s sich net um irgendwelche Dirts handelt
Am Samstag haben wir übrigens am Ende des rot/weißen Trails(oder weiß/rot) vom Stabenberg nach Gimmeldingen 2 Kiddies getroffen (schätz mal so 8-10) mit Baumarktradl, Fullface und Spaten.die haben schön´n Kicker auf den Weg gebautich hab dann zwar versucht den beiden unser momentanes Problem klar zu machen, aber ich denke doch recht erfolglos ob´s an mangelnder Autorität lag  .

@Kelme
du weißt doch, dass man mit Alk nicht mehr fahren, auch nicht einparken


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> schaufeln  wo denn, was denn? das machst du doch net freiwillig wenn´s sich net um irgendwelche Dirts handelt


-> http://www.acker-lokal.de


----------



## Optimizer (8. Mai 2006)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> @Optimizer: So eine Garage habe ich auch. Meine steht zwar recht gerade, aber ich war zu blöd zum Einparken.



Wie!?! Du warst mit'm Fully unterwegs....? Ich dachte, du wärst momentan auf'm Hardtail-Sado-Trip...!?! 

Gruß
Der Optimizer - Randzonenfahrer unterwandert Invalidenthread...


----------



## Kelme (8. Mai 2006)

Das Foto ist ja auch nicht vom Wochenende, sondern aus 2004 oder 2005. Die Garage steht aber immer noch. Hab' mein Pucky für den Notfall untergestellt.
Klar ist im Moment HT angesagt. Kannst dir den Eintrag (100 oder 101) im "Regenritter-Thread" mit den Passagen anschauen. Kommt lecker mit 63 mm-Federweg  und die nur vorne.


Kelme - ab in die Randzone


----------



## Kitticat (8. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> @kittibist du nächstes WE dabei?? dann könnt ma ja extra für dich´ne Spitzkehren-Tour machen, dann kannst du uns erlerntes zeigen



Diesen Sa geht leider garnet, muss arbeiten Wie wärs mit dem 20.5.?
Da könnte ich direkt aus meinem Schwarzwaldurlaub zu Euch kommen. Aber bitte KEIN Start um 9:00 Uhr!!!

@strandi: ich versuch mich demnächst zurück zu halten


----------



## Optimizer (8. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist mit dem Klappspaten hinter mir her und ich sitze auf nem Rad und komme einfach nicht weg. Ich trete wie ein Irrer in die Pedale aber er kommt immer näher. Liegt einfach daran weil mein Radel auf ne Rolle gespannt ist.
> Dieser Teil ist wohl im Rollentraining begründet das ich schon mit den Gäsbockbikern bestritten habe.
> Ach und im Hintergrund läuft immer ACDC - Highway to hell (insider!!! )
> 
> nico



Bei mir war's so: Es geht da den langen Anstieg ans Forsthaus Taubensuhl hoch... hinter mir "der Mann im Gäsbocktrikot mit dem rotierenden Klappspaten"... Meine Vorderradebremse fängt an zu schleifen und zu quietschen und macht immer mehr zu.... es wird immer schwerer den Berg hoch, welcher nicht enden will... hinter mir immer noch "der Mann..."... im Augenwinkel kann ich nico in der Hecke liegend erblicken... mit einer tiefen Hiebwunde am Hinterkopf, welche blutet...

grauenhaft... ich glaub, das sind die Alpträume vorm Gäsbockmarathon...

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## Optimizer (8. Mai 2006)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Kelme - ab in die Randzone



hmmm....
Der olle Randzonenfahrer veranstaltet wahrscheinlich am Sa 20. Mai die "Codex Rodalbensis"-Tour. Von der Mündung zur Quelle der Rodalb und zurück... *blubb* 

Gruß
Der Optimizer - back from the Randzonenhell


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Mai 2006)

Optimizer schrieb:
			
		

> ... im Augenwinkel kann ich nico in der Hecke liegend erblicken... mit einer tiefen Hiebwunde am Hinterkopf, welche blutet...


Soviel zu dem Thema "Kein Mann wird zurück gelassen..."!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (8. Mai 2006)

richtig, nico "MANN" 

@ kelme: seh ich das richtig, daß dein radl den armen stein anfällt? ab in den dunklen keller damit und verprügeln


----------



## Kelme (8. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ... ab in den dunklen keller damit und verprügeln


Es hat gerade sowieso Ausgehverbot. Fahre lieber starr oder Hardtail.

K.


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Mai 2006)

kelme: hmm...so hab ich das schon immer gemacht


----------



## THBiker (9. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Sa geht leider garnet, muss arbeiten Wie wärs mit dem 20.5.?
> Da könnte ich direkt aus meinem Schwarzwaldurlaub zu Euch kommen. Aber bitte KEIN Start um 9:00 Uhr!!!
> D



oh am 20.5. muss ich früh starten, weil ich da abends um 5 in Offenbach sein muss ....d.h. spätestens um 14 zurück vom biken...eher 13:00, d.h. da werd sogar ich in´n sauren Apfel beißen und um 9 los radeln. ....hoff ich!
wir werden sehen


----------



## Kitticat (9. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> oh am 20.5. muss ich früh starten, weil ich da abends um 5 in Offenbach sein muss ....d.h. spätestens um 14 zurück vom biken...eher 13:00, d.h. da werd sogar ich in´n sauren Apfel beißen und um 9 los radeln. ....hoff ich!
> wir werden sehen



Was willst Du denn in meiner Geburtsstadt? Muss ich jemanden warnen  Hättest ja eigendlich mal kommen können wenn ich nicht gerade in der Pfalz bin...


----------



## THBiker (9. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst Du denn in meiner Geburtsstadt? Muss ich jemanden warnen  Hättest ja eigendlich mal kommen können wenn ich nicht gerade in der Pfalz bin...



Bin da ab und zu, ne Freundin aus Heusenstamm feiert Geburtstag!

hab das extra so gelegt dass du nicht da bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (9. Mai 2006)

hab grad ein foto von mir aufgetrieben...bin zwar net so ganz gut zu erkennen, aber ich gebe gas


----------



## Pfalzyeti (9. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad ein foto von mir aufgetrieben...bin zwar net so ganz gut zu erkennen, aber ich gebe gas



Falscher Fred!


----------



## strandi (9. Mai 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Falscher Fred!


hö den versteh ich net


----------



## Kitticat (9. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Bin da ab und zu, ne Freundin aus Heusenstamm feiert Geburtstag!
> 
> hab das extra so gelegt dass du nicht da bist




Is auch besser so!!!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Mai 2006)

lol...das is doch strandis fred - da wird er wohl doch seinem ego schmeicheln dürfen und bilder von sich selber posten


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Is auch besser so!!!!!



ab und an bissi zusammenreißen und man kann auch jede party mitnehmen, ohne jedesmal ein halbes jahr dazwischen pause machen zu müssen


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Mai 2006)

Hey Leute!
Falls jemand am Samstag den 13.5. nichts vorhat kann er gerne zu uns ans Gelände kommen und Schaufeln helfen.
Ihr braucht jediglich ne Schaufel und gute Nerven um mit uns arbeiten zu können! 
Falls Interesse besteht bitte per PM melden!
Gruß!

nico


----------



## strandi (9. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> lol...das is doch strandis fred - da wird er wohl doch seinem ego schmeicheln dürfen und bilder von sich selber posten


wenigstens einer versteht mich hier


----------



## Kitticat (9. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ab und an bissi zusammenreißen und man kann auch jede party mitnehmen, ohne jedesmal ein halbes jahr dazwischen pause machen zu müssen



Pah! Ich reiss mich NICHT zusammen und geh TROTZDEM überallhin Hab ja schliesslich min 7 Leben 

@strandi:wir versuchen doch alle Dich zu verstehen...und war es nicht TH`s Fred  Übernahme aus dem hohen Norden oder was? Aber der TH hat ja jetzt auch wischdisch annern Sache zu tuen


----------



## THBiker (10. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi:wir versuchen doch alle Dich zu verstehen...und war es nicht TH`s Fred  Übernahme aus dem hohen Norden oder was? Aber der TH hat ja jetzt auch wischdisch annern Sache zu tuen



  eine hat´s gemerkt  
was hab ich denn so wichtiges zu tun  

wer Nico beim schaufeln hilft, sollte vielleicht Ohropax mitnehmen   ...zumindest wenn er net wie bei Hesse-James enden will   


@yeti
ich versteh´s...glaub ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (10. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> :
> 
> @yeti
> ich versteh´s...glaub ich


----------



## strandi (10. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> @yeti
> ich versteh´s...glaub ich


dann klärt mich doch mal auf


----------



## Pfalzyeti (10. Mai 2006)

Wir wollen hier im Fred nur Bilder von Dir, auf denen Du alkoholisiert oder nagisch bist sehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. Mai 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen hier im Fred nur Bilder von Dir, auf denen Du alkoholisiert oder nagisch bist sehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Yeah yeah yeah


----------



## strandi (10. Mai 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen hier im Fred nur Bilder von Dir, auf denen Du alkoholisiert oder nagisch bist sehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wer sagt denn das ich bei dem rennen nüchtern war


----------



## Pfalzyeti (10. Mai 2006)

Ich weiß, dass DU nüchtern warst


----------



## THBiker (10. Mai 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah yeah yeah


genau so ist´s        

oder wo du dich ablegst...oder sowas...aber keine normalen Bikebilder


----------



## strandi (10. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> genau so ist´s
> 
> oder wo du dich ablegst...oder sowas...aber keine normalen Bikebilder


werd heute dirten gehen...werd dann extra für euch oben ohne fahren damit ich die bilder hier posten darf


----------



## THBiker (10. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> werd heute dirten gehen...werd dann extra für euch oben ohne fahren damit ich die bilder hier posten darf



ach du sch...e ...     das haben wir nu davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (10. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ach du sch...e ...     das haben wir nu davon


ihr habt es so gewollt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. Mai 2006)

Ach Du meine Güte, was haben wir da herauf beschworen


----------



## Pfalzyeti (10. Mai 2006)

Ich muss mich wohl für meinen Beitrag bei allen entschuldigen!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (10. Mai 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mich wohl für meinen Beitrag bei allen entschuldigen!




Zu spät, das Übel nimmt seinen Lauf


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wer Nico beim schaufeln hilft, sollte vielleicht Ohropax mitnehmen   ...zumindest wenn er net wie bei Hesse-James enden will


Ich muss ja echt furchtbar auf euch wirken!
So ich geh jetzt Radel fahren.
Bis später,...

nico


----------



## strandi (10. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss ja echt furchtbar auf euch wirken!
> So ich geh jetzt Radel fahren.
> Bis später,...
> 
> nico


gibt schlimmere als dich   
war auch grad radeln...saisonstart auf den dirts  
soooo geil...sonnenschein, 22 grad, perfekt geshapte dirts und ne leichte meeresbrise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (10. Mai 2006)

Wassen hier für ne tote Hose heute Abend?
Ich lasse mir gerade mein lecker Banenweizen schmecken und suche nach Gleichgesinnten...


----------



## Kitticat (10. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wassen hier für ne tote Hose heute Abend?
> Ich lasse mir gerade mein lecker Banenweizen schmecken und suche nach Gleichgesinnten...



He Du Zauberschwimmer!  Ich mag kein Weizen...wir Hessen trinken Äbbelwoi! Aber trotzdem Prost!!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> He Du Zauberschwimmer!  Ich mag kein Weizen...wir Hessen trinken Äbbelwoi! Aber trotzdem Prost!!!!


Teufelszeug, mit dem kannst du mich jagen. Also so wird das nix mit uns zwei. Tut mir leid...


----------



## Kitticat (10. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Teufelszeug, mit dem kannst du mich jagen. Also so wird das nix mit uns zwei. Tut mir leid...



...wollte sowieso ins Bett...und muss Dir auch nicht leidtuen


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> ...wollte sowieso ins Bett...und muss Dir auch nicht leidtuen


Alles klar... da stehe ich drüber...


----------



## Bumble (10. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Teufelszeug, mit dem kannst du mich jagen. Also so wird das nix mit uns zwei. Tut mir leid...



*Na das war jetzt aber nix, du Held    *


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Na das war jetzt aber nix, du Held    *


Hehe... kennst mich doch! Ich winke den Chancen immer gerne zu wenn sie vorüberziehen...


----------



## Bumble (10. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich winke den Chancen immer gerne zu wenn sie vorüberziehen...



*Chancen ?  Ich hab da wohl was verpasst  *


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Chancen ?  Ich hab da wohl was verpasst  *


Boah du willsts aber genau wissen. Nen anderer Spruch ist mir nicht eingefallen...


----------



## Bumble (10. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Boah du willsts aber genau wissen. Nen anderer Spruch ist mir nicht eingefallen...



*Okay belassen wir`s dabei  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (10. Mai 2006)

nico auch 

edit:
das war auf die chancen bezogen


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> nico auch
> 
> edit:
> das war auf die chancen bezogen


Aufpassen... sonst wird die Achse KL - Frankenthal gekündigt!


----------



## THBiker (11. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss ja echt furchtbar auf euch wirken!
> So ich geh jetzt Radel fahren.
> Bis später,...
> 
> nico




ich dachte Martin ist auch dabei     ..und ihr 2.... ...also wer euch beide kennt, versteht was ich meine


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte Martin ist auch dabei     ..und ihr 2.... ...also wer euch beide kennt, versteht was ich meine


Hehe,.. zumindest ist dann mal alles besprochen bevor ihr zum Helfen kommt!


----------



## THBiker (11. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe,.. zumindest ist dann mal alles besprochen bevor ihr zum Helfen kommt!




das kann nicht sein...dann müßtet ihr ja schweigen wenn wir da sind!   

@strandi

wo steckst du denn


----------



## strandi (11. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> das kann nicht sein...dann müßtet ihr ja schweigen wenn wir da sind!
> 
> @strandi
> 
> wo steckst du denn


da bin ich doch  war beim dänischunterricht...


----------



## THBiker (11. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> da bin ich doch  war beim dänischunterricht...




den ganzen Tag???   war nix los im ISF Thread


----------



## Kitticat (11. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> den ganzen Tag???   war nix los im ISF Thread



Nöööö, nix los. Wetter zu gut!!!


----------



## strandi (11. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> den ganzen Tag???   war nix los im ISF Thread


ne, vorher war ich arbeiten...und hab mal was geschafft sogar  aber wo war der rest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (11. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ne, vorher war ich arbeiten...und hab mal was geschafft sogar  aber wo war der rest




 alle draußen bei dem Wetter


hab heut das 1. Mal mein Heiliges Kreuz ausgeführt.....   ....muss man sich mal wiedre dran gewöhnen HT fahren...macht aber Laune...

So morgen noch ein paar STündhcen in den Laden schaffen und dann....Wochenende  ...und hurra  es soll regnen


----------



## strandi (11. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> alle draußen bei dem Wetter
> 
> 
> hab heut das 1. Mal mein Heiliges Kreuz ausgeführt.....   ....muss man sich mal wiedre dran gewöhnen HT fahren...macht aber Laune...
> ...


ach hab ich eigentlich schon erzählt das morgen in DK feiertag ist?   
werd mal schön ausschlafen, mittags mit nem kollegen am hafen n kaffee trinken gehen und danach entweder ne runde XC oder ne runde dirt fahren gehen   samstag bin ich zum DH fahren verabredet und sonntag für XC verabredet


----------



## THBiker (12. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ach hab ich eigentlich schon erzählt das morgen in DK feiertag ist?
> werd mal schön ausschlafen, mittags mit nem kollegen am hafen n kaffee trinken gehen und danach entweder ne runde XC oder ne runde dirt fahren gehen   samstag bin ich zum DH fahren verabredet und sonntag für XC verabredet




ich wollte jetz nicht schon wieder einen Feiertag  ....da kann man ja nie gescheit schaffen mit diesen blöden langen WE´s

Dann mal viel Spaß Strandi....aber alt werd ich heut auch net.....


----------



## Kitticat (12. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ach hab ich eigentlich schon erzählt das morgen in DK feiertag ist?
> werd mal schön ausschlafen, mittags mit nem kollegen am hafen n kaffee trinken gehen und danach entweder ne runde XC oder ne runde dirt fahren gehen   samstag bin ich zum DH fahren verabredet und sonntag für XC verabredet




Hab ich schon erzählt, dass ich nächste Woche Urlaub habe und mit meinem Radel in den schönen Schwarzwald fahre? 
7 Tage lang radfahren, essen, schlafen, laufen, in der Sonne liegen....  Das mit dem Wetter wird schon  

@strandi: pass auf Deine jungen aber doch ziemlich gefährdeten Knochen auf!!!


----------



## THBiker (12. Mai 2006)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih Urlaub :kotz: :kotz: ...da geh ich doch lieber arbeiten und hab´s schön warm im Büro...bekomm mein Essen und kann die vielen netten Kollgen genießen!
Urlaub...nenene


----------



## strandi (12. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich schon erzählt, dass ich nächste Woche Urlaub habe und mit meinem Radel in den schönen Schwarzwald fahre?
> 7 Tage lang radfahren, essen, schlafen, laufen, in der Sonne liegen....  Das mit dem Wetter wird schon
> 
> @strandi: pass auf Deine jungen aber doch ziemlich gefährdeten Knochen auf!!!


hm ich hab ab übernächster woche urlaub...ganze 3 wochen lang  zwei davon bin ich in griechenland  aber leider ohne bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (12. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Wetter wird schon



da gibts nen passenden und auch guten spruch: Optimismus ist nur ein Mangel an Information


----------



## Kitticat (12. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih Urlaub :kotz: :kotz: ...da geh ich doch lieber arbeiten und hab´s schön warm im Büro...bekomm mein Essen und kann die vielen netten Kollgen genießen!
> Urlaub...nenene



Is schon klar... 


@strandi:  Da hören wir ja lange nix voneinander...viel spass, sonne und....


----------



## strandi (12. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Is schon klar...
> 
> 
> @strandi:  Da hören wir ja lange nix voneinander...viel spass, sonne und....


naja, ich bin montag und dienstag übernächste woche noch online...wird also halb so schlimm  

hier noch ein link zu ner gallery vom dh cup...geile pics dabei  
http://www.hilarm.dk/cupm/


----------



## Kitticat (13. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ich bin montag und dienstag übernächste woche noch online...wird also halb so schlimm
> 
> hier noch ein link zu ner gallery vom dh cup...geile pics dabei
> http://www.hilarm.dk/cupm/



Komme gerade vom "Afterworkbiken"...da hier alle schon im Bett sind  geh ich halt auch... Pics guck ich mir morgen an Da bin ich ja sowas von froh, dass Du mo und di noch online bist...hab schon überlegt was es für einen strandi-ersatz-plan geben könnte Hatte aber 0 Erleuchtung


----------



## strandi (13. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> hab schon überlegt was es für einen strandi-ersatz-plan geben könnte Hatte aber 0 Erleuchtung


ich bin durch nichts und niemanden zu ersetzen  aber ich brauche noch einen würdigen stellvertreter für die forumswartposition während meines urlaubes


----------



## Kitticat (13. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin durch nichts und niemanden zu ersetzen  aber ich brauche noch einen würdigen stellvertreter für die forumswartposition während meines urlaubes



Da wird sich sicher jemand finden...aber würdig ich würde sagen DA lieg das Problem


----------



## bikeburnz (13. Mai 2006)

schöne pix von dem dh cup strandi...
heut hab ich auch was neues gelernt


----------



## THBiker (13. Mai 2006)

Glückwunsch Burnz  

ich hab heute wieder gezeigt bekommen dass ich nicht radfahren kann    ...... will jemand ne Wildsau und´s Santa...ich kauf mir´n Hollandrad


----------



## strandi (13. Mai 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> schöne pix von dem dh cup strandi...
> heut hab ich auch was neues gelernt



sauber  den trau ich mich noch net  
war heute wieder dh heizen...wieder schön überschlagen, aber nix passiert    und morgen wieder XC


----------



## strandi (13. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch Burnz
> 
> ich hab heute wieder gezeigt bekommen dass ich nicht radfahren kann    ...... will jemand ne Wildsau und´s Santa...ich kauf mir´n Hollandrad


mit wem fahrste denn fahren  ich mein soooo schlecht bist du nun auch wieder net...aber die wildsau würd ich schon nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (13. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> mit wem fahrste denn fahren  ich mein soooo schlecht bist du nun auch wieder net...aber die wildsau würd ich schon nehmen



mit´m Waldemar.....und der ist low gefahren und auf Sicherheit    .... und Christof war dabei!!! ich hab die beim DH net mal gesehen...nur die ersten paar hundert Meter....naja kann nur besser werden


----------



## strandi (13. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> mit´m Waldemar.....und der ist low gefahren und auf Sicherheit    .... und Christof war dabei!!! ich hab die beim DH net mal gesehen...nur die ersten paar hundert Meter....naja kann nur besser werden


wer issen waldemar  kenn ich den  naja, warst ja auch lange zeit verletzt  ich muss auch mal wieder n gang zurückschalten...hatte in der letzten zeit sauviel glück das ich mich nie richtig arg verletzt habe...mir is heute nämlich mal aufgefallen das ich eigentlich jedes WE gestürzt bin


----------



## THBiker (13. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ...mir is heute nämlich mal aufgefallen das ich eigentlich jedes WE gestürzt bin



ich bin nicht gestürzt, ich fahr so langsam, da fall ich höchstens um


----------



## strandi (13. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin nicht gestürzt, ich fahr so langsam, da fall ich höchstens um


war gestern wieder weinfest   ach ne, dann drehst du ja um anstelle langsam zu machen


----------



## THBiker (13. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> war gestern wieder weinfest   ach ne, dann drehst du ja um anstelle langsam zu machen




nöööö war keins...da hätt ich ja ne Ausrede, aber die brauch ich in dem Fall eh nicht....ich glaub die wenigstens kämen da nach  

Wenigstens war ich bergauf diesesmal nicht der Letzte.... ...dass´s mal soweit kommen würde...wer hätte das gedacht


----------



## bikeburnz (13. Mai 2006)

du sollst dich doch nicht überschlagen strandi.. 

@th: wieso hollandrad?? wie wärs mit nem Hochrad 

nee im ernst bei so einer verletzung braucht man halt wieder ne zeit bis es funzt...


----------



## THBiker (13. Mai 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> du sollst dich doch nicht überschlagen strandi..
> 
> @th: wieso hollandrad?? wie wärs mit nem Hochrad
> 
> nee im ernst bei so einer verletzung braucht man halt wieder ne zeit bis es funzt...




acuh gut...oder eins mit Stützrädchen


----------



## Kitticat (13. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> acuh gut...oder eins mit Stützrädchen




Öhm, ich nehm dann auch so eins!! Wie soll das diesen Sommer mit den kurzen Röckchen werden bei dieser permanenten Anhäufung von blauen Flecken 

@burnz: sehr cool!!!


----------



## THBiker (13. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, ich nehm dann auch so eins!! Wie soll das diesen Sommer mit den kurzen Röckchen werden bei dieser permanenten Anhäufung von blauen Flecken
> 
> @burnz: sehr cool!!!




Ich trag keine Röckchen...net mal heimlich   ....das macht nur Strandi, der fährt jetzt ja auch CC    

Und wieso blaue Flecken? wer hat denn welche??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (14. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trag keine Röckchen...net mal heimlich   ....das macht nur Strandi, der fährt jetzt ja auch CC
> 
> Und wieso blaue Flecken? wer hat denn welche??


nicht nur heimlich...sogar auf partys  
blaue flecken und narben an den beinen sind umheimlich männlich find ich


----------



## Kitticat (14. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> blaue flecken und narben an den beinen sind umheimlich männlich find ich




Witzbold!!! Ich werd mir ein paar lange leichte Sommerhosen kaufen


----------



## strandi (14. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Witzbold!!! Ich werd mir ein paar lange leichte Sommerhosen kaufen


son schmarn...steh doch zu deinen wunden und trage sie mit stolz


----------



## Kitticat (14. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> son schmarn...steh doch zu deinen wunden und trage sie mit stolz




Würd ich ja, wenn sie nicht immer bei total dämlichen Aktionen passieren würden... Aber Du hast recht...hab einen sehr süssen Bikerock gesehen, den werd ich mir anschaffen


----------



## strandi (14. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Würd ich ja, wenn sie nicht immer bei total dämlichen Aktionen passieren würden... Aber Du hast recht...hab einen sehr süssen Bikerock gesehen, den werd ich mir anschaffen


dann aber auch in die pfälzer schlachtplatte posten...wenn du ihn anhast natürlich


----------



## Kitticat (14. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> dann aber auch in die pfälzer schlachtplatte posten...wenn du ihn anhast natürlich



Okay!!!Wenn ich jemanden finde der mich fotographiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (14. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Okay!!!Wenn ich jemanden finde der mich fotographiert...


denke da dürften sich hier im forum einige freiwillige finden lassen


----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> denke da dürften sich hier im forum einige freiwillige finden lassen




glaubst


----------



## strandi (14. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> glaubst


ja der msc zum beispiel...wenn kitti sich bereit erklärt mit ihm zu biken tut er bestimmt alles für sie


----------



## Sinus (14. Mai 2006)

Aber nur mit Einverständiserklärung der Eltern


----------



## strandi (14. Mai 2006)

Sinus schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur mit Einverständiserklärung der Eltern


----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ja der msc zum beispiel...wenn kitti sich bereit erklärt mit ihm zu biken tut er bestimmt alles für sie


wer oder was ist MSC   kenn nur den MCV


----------



## strandi (14. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wer oder was ist MSC   kenn nur den MCV


boah kurzzeitgedächtnis...kannste dich net mehr an den netten jungen mann mit rechtschreibschwäche erinnern der jeden tag einen neuen thread aufgemacht hat ob net jemand mit ihm fahren will???


----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> boah kurzzeitgedächtnis...kannste dich net mehr an den netten jungen mann mit rechtschreibschwäche erinnern der jeden tag einen neuen thread aufgemacht hat ob net jemand mit ihm fahren will???




ach der...ok....sowas ist´s doch net Wert meine Festplatte zu belegen   .... ich speicher doch net jeden Müll...nur den Guten


----------



## bikeburnz (14. Mai 2006)

ich bin ein guter fotograf   ichmach das dann...


----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ein guter fotograf   ichmach das dann...



du meinst, du kannst alles ins rechte Licht rücken  ....alles eine Sache der Perspektive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (14. Mai 2006)

..hehe... das braucht man ja nicht so zu rücken bei der Kitti 

 aber man aknn eine gute "Stellung" wählen , um ein gutes Foto zu schießen


----------



## strandi (14. Mai 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> ..hehe... das braucht man ja nicht so zu rücken bei der Kitti


schleimer  


			
				bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> aber man aknn eine gute "Stellung" wählen , um ein gutes Foto zu schießen


ferkel


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, ich nehm dann auch so eins!! Wie soll das diesen Sommer mit den kurzen Röckchen werden bei dieser permanenten Anhäufung von blauen Flecken


Vom Freund verhauen worden oder doch nur die Kellertreppe runtergefallen?! 

nico

P.S.: Habe jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von unserem Acker online gestellt...


----------



## strandi (14. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Freund verhauen worden oder doch nur die Kellertreppe runtergefallen?!
> 
> nico
> 
> P.S.: Habe jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von unserem Acker online gestellt...


wahrscheinlich vom freund die kellertreppe runtergeschubst worden...dauerte zu lange mit dem bierholen


----------



## Kitticat (14. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich vom freund die kellertreppe runtergeschubst worden...dauerte zu lange mit dem bierholen



Hab mein Bier im Kühlschrank!!!!


----------



## strandi (14. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mein Bier im Kühlschrank!!!!


pluspunkt


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mein Bier im Kühlschrank!!!!


Aber kein Weizen oder? Daher: [size=+2]-[/size]


----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Habe jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von unserem Acker online gestellt...




was wollt ihr denn da anbauen    Kartoffeln???? oder schlimmeres


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was wollt ihr denn da anbauen    Kartoffeln???? oder schlimmeres


Was ganz exotisches: Dirts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Was ganz exotisches: Dirts...




immer schön gießen!!!!! 

Braucht ihr eigentlich Hilfe?? 


Achja...ich brauche eure Hilfe nämlich auch bald   ...stichwort RINNE  .....muss weg bis zum 17.6.06 .... schreib aber noch was in den Rinne Thread


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Achja...ich brauche eure Hilfe nämlich auch bald   ...stichwort RINNE  .....muss weg bis zum 17.6.06 .... schreib aber noch was in den Rinne Thread


Ist mir schon bekannt und bereits Planungen (viel Gerede) für den Rückbau vom Northshore und der Betty in die Wege geleitet. Vermutlich nächsten Freitag...

nico


----------



## Kitticat (14. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Aber kein Weizen oder? Daher: [size=+2]-[/size]



Nö! Ich mag ja keines!!  Aber wenn Du zum supporten kommst kümmer ich mich vorher drum


----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> ........... (viel Gerede) ....................nico




  dein Spezialgebiet    

Ich werd nächste Woche starten oder am WE...mal gucken! und dann an den Brückentagen


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn Du zum supporten kommst kümmer ich mich vorher drum


??? Hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?! 

_Nachtrag:_ An alle die hier Langeweile haben: Ich suche die Einbauhöhe und das Gewicht der RockShox Judi SL mit U-Turn. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Kitticat (14. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> ??? Hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?!




Scheint so   vieleicht weniger Weizen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (14. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint so   vieleicht weniger Weizen???


Öhhmm habe doch heute noch garkeins drinne...


----------



## Kitticat (15. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Öhhmm habe doch heute noch garkeins drinne...



Noch schlimmer...dann lags vielleicht daran 

Bin jetzt den Rest der Woche ofline. Erholt Euch gut, ich machs auf jeden Fall 

@zimbo,andreas,wolfman: wit smsen wegen der Tour am Samstag


----------



## mtb_nico (15. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Noch schlimmer...dann lags vielleicht daran
> 
> Bin jetzt den Rest der Woche ofline. Erholt Euch gut, ich machs auf jeden Fall
> 
> @zimbo,andreas,wolfman: wit smsen wegen der Tour am Samstag


Will auch mal ne SMS von ner Frau bekommen...


----------



## mtb_nico (15. Mai 2006)

mikethebike Filmstudio präsentiert:

*Nico Buhl & Maik Sokolowski im Mai 2006 in Wildbad*
-> http://rapidshare.de/files/20473287/Bad_Wildbad_0001.wmv.html - 48mb - 11:54 min

Sieht zwar sau langsam aus aber das ist nicht so wenn man drauf sitzt! 
Viel Spass beim gucken!

nico


----------



## Bumble (15. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> mikethebike Filmstudio präsentiert:
> 
> *Nico Buhl & Maik Sokolowski im Mai 2006 in Wildbad*
> -> http://rapidshare.de/files/20473287/Bad_Wildbad_0001.wmv.html - 48mb - 11:54 min
> ...



*Hmmm, also ich würd mal die Kameraposition etwas nach oben korrigieren und das Gefussel vor der Linse wegmachen oder was auch immer da rumbaumelt *


----------



## face-to-ground (15. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Will auch mal ne SMS von ner Frau bekommen...



lässt sich einrichten


----------



## mtb_nico (15. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Hmmm, also ich würd mal die Kameraposition etwas nach oben korrigieren und das Gefussel vor der Linse wegmachen oder was auch immer da rumbaumelt *


Hehe... schon klar. Den Winkel haben wir mit nem eingeklemmten Müsliriegel eingestellt. Das war alles ziemlich "gebastelt"...


----------



## Bumble (15. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe... schon klar. Den Winkel haben wir mit nem eingeklemmten Müsliriegel eingestellt. Das war alles ziemlich "gebastelt"...



*Schau dass du im Sommer mit dabei bist, da wird der Burnz bestimmt wieder einen auf Star-Regisseur machen   Der hat da nen leichten Hang zum Perfektionismus.  *


----------



## strandi (15. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Schau dass du im Sommer mit dabei bist, da wird der Burnz bestimmt wieder einen auf Star-Regisseur machen   Der hat da nen leichten Hang zum Perfektionismus.  *


apropos sommer...sieht ganz danach aus als wenn der strandinator auch am start wäre  muss mir nur mal gedanken mit dem transport machen...


----------



## THBiker (15. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> apropos sommer...sieht ganz danach aus als wenn der strandinator auch am start wäre  muss mir nur mal gedanken mit dem transport machen...




wo denn dabei  kann man irgendwo mit??? Ich auch  bin auch brav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (15. Mai 2006)

*@ Strandi & TH

Das besprechen wir dann genauer per PN, muss ja nicht jeder erfahren  

Es soll jedenfalls am 28./29.7. losgehn und am darauffolgenden WE ist ja dann hier in NBG der District Ride, den hängen wir dann noch dran.  *


----------



## THBiker (15. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *@ Strandi & TH
> 
> Das besprechen wir dann genauer per PN, muss ja nicht jeder erfahren
> 
> Es soll jedenfalls am 28./29.7. losgehn und am darauffolgenden WE ist ja dann hier in NBG der District Ride, den hängen wir dann noch dran.  *




der District Ride ist dch im September   

Ok Irrtum.....tse..ich wär da glatt im September gekommen


----------



## Bumble (15. Mai 2006)

*2005 war`s im September, dieses Jahr isses früher  

Guggst du:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215828*


----------



## THBiker (15. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *2005 war`s im September, dieses Jahr isses früher
> 
> Guggst du:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215828*




jo...gut dass wir drüber gesprochen haben...sonst hätt ich wohl sehr viel Platz in Nbg gehabt...im September


----------



## bikeburnz (15. Mai 2006)

das wird ne super gaudi die woche..denk ich mal...
ROCKIN


----------



## bikeburnz (15. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Schau dass du im Sommer mit dabei bist, da wird der Burnz bestimmt wieder einen auf Star-Regisseur machen   Der hat da nen leichten Hang zum Perfektionismus.  *




...ok..bitte ruhe am set....uuuund Action!  

das wird dann das nächste meisterwerk von d-town-productions


----------



## THBiker (15. Mai 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> ...ok..bitte ruhe am set....uuuund Action!
> 
> das wird dann das nächste meisterwerk von d-town-productions




vorher New Pfalz Disorder II


----------



## Bumble (15. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> vorher New Pfalz Disorder II



*
na dann fang schon mal mit der Organisation an  *


----------



## THBiker (15. Mai 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *
> na dann fang schon mal mit der Organisation an  *



mach ich doch schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (15. Mai 2006)

dann wirds aber zeit


----------



## THBiker (15. Mai 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> dann wirds aber zeit



will erst fit sein


----------



## bikeburnz (15. Mai 2006)

na.da haste recht..dann bleibt aber nimmer viel zeit bis zum sommer...


----------



## THBiker (15. Mai 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> na.da haste recht..dann bleibt aber nimmer viel zeit bis zum sommer...



jetzt mach mal halblang ,,, noch´n bissl Zeit


----------



## Hecklerin23 (16. Mai 2006)

Moin,
sagt mal ist einer von Euch eigentlich in Ilmenau mit von der Partie?
Grüße


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Mai 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> sagt mal ist einer von Euch eigentlich in Ilmenau mit von der Partie?
> Grüße


Ich wollte eigentlich. Allerdings habe ich niemanden gefunden der mit mir fährt und deswegen ist mir der Weg a bissel weit + teuer. Außerdem würde ich auf meinem ersten Rennen ziemlich verloren da rumstehen das Wochenende! 
Außerdem gehts ja ne Woche später 3 Tage in nen Bikepark. Da will ich mich nicht noch vorher verletzen. So genug Ausreden...
Wünsche dir viel Spass + Erfolg!

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (16. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte eigentlich. Allerdings habe ich niemanden gefunden der mit mir fährt und deswegen ist mir der Weg a bissel weit + teuer. Außerdem würde ich auf meinem ersten Rennen ziemlich verloren da rumstehen das Wochenende!
> Außerdem gehts ja ne Woche später 3 Tage in nen Bikepark. Da will ich mich nicht noch vorher verletzen. So genug Ausreden...
> Wünsche dir viel Spass + Erfolg!
> 
> nico



Naja, eine Ausrede könnte ich schon mal abschmettern. Verloren da rum stehen wird in Ilmenau nicht passieren, da ist heftigst was los.
Ok, ohne Mitfahrer kann ich das verstehen, das es Dir zu weit und zu teuer ist.
Aber die Ausrede mit dem Bikepark kann ich nicht aktzeptieren, Ilmenau ist das Risiko wert   
Trotz allem, ich werde mir Mühe geben und hoffentlich die IFS Fraktion nicht enttäuschen.


----------



## bikeburnz (16. Mai 2006)

meine soulrider buddies sind dort am start ... die siehste bestimmt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (17. Mai 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> meine soulrider buddies sind dort am start ... die siehste bestimmt



Ja fein fein. Wir Bruchpiloten werden auch in neuem Teamlook einlaufen.
Yeah, Invasion der BP's in Ilmenau


----------



## strandi (17. Mai 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja fein fein. Wir Bruchpiloten werden auch in neuem Teamlook einlaufen.
> Yeah, Invasion der BP's in Ilmenau


also bei dem teamnamen müsste ich eigentlich euer vorsitzender sein


----------



## Hecklerin23 (17. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> also bei dem teamnamen müsste ich eigentlich euer vorsitzender sein



Da musst Du Dich aber erst bewähren und Dich vor unseren Augen voll zermaulen  
So einfach kommscht Du da nisch rein


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Mai 2006)

Es gibt wieder neue Bilder vom Gelände!
Grundlegende Erdarbeiten werden wohl ende der Woche abgeschlossen. Die Lines werden wohl echt für die Ewigkeit...


----------



## strandi (17. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt wieder neue Bilder vom Gelände!
> Grundlegende Erdarbeiten werden wohl ende der Woche abgeschlossen. Die Lines werden wohl echt für die Ewigkeit...


 sollen die lines wirklich so lang werden wie die trassen es sind      
ich glaub ich zieh zurück


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> sollen die lines wirklich so lang werden wie die trassen es sind
> ich glaub ich zieh zurück


Jo ist so geplant...
Dann schau nur zu das du nicht zu früh zum helfen zurück kommst! Bis jetzt sind wir grade mal zu dritt und davon fährt einer nicht mal Rad...


----------



## strandi (17. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jo ist so geplant...
> Dann schau nur zu das du nicht zu früh zum helfen zurück kommst! Bis jetzt sind wir grade mal zu dritt und davon fährt einer nicht mal Rad...


eh der knaller...so ein riesen acker für 2 leute  aber wenn´s feddig is komm ich vorbei


----------



## THBiker (17. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jo ist so geplant...
> Dann schau nur zu das du nicht zu früh zum helfen zurück kommst! Bis jetzt sind wir grade mal zu dritt und davon fährt einer nicht mal Rad...



hmmm dann sag ahalt mal an! Würd auch mal helfen wenn das mit der Rinne erledigt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (17. Mai 2006)

hi leute..ich hab wieder was neues gelernt.. *freu*


----------



## Bumble (17. Mai 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute..ich hab wieder was neues gelernt.. *freu*



*Und ich bin immer froh wenn die Füße da bleiben wo sie hingehören  

War heute ne Runde biken und hab schon wieder neue Schmankerl entdeckt, das wird fein wenn ihr im Sommer da seid.  
Massenweise Stoff für Onkel-Starregisseur-Burnz  *


----------



## bikeburnz (17. Mai 2006)

sabber--- da muss ich ja nen extra film koffer mitnehmen...


----------



## THBiker (18. Mai 2006)

hey Jungs und Mädels

wer geht eigentlich nach Mecknheim auf´s Weinfest   ..... könnt ma wieder so´n netten Treff wie in Kallstadt machen...nur wärmer


----------



## strandi (18. Mai 2006)

ui hab grad noch pics vom cup gefunden  
der strandinator in voller schönheit  






einfach ne coole strecke





furchterregend...


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hey Jungs und Mädels
> 
> wer geht eigentlich nach Mecknheim auf´s Weinfest   ..... könnt ma wieder so´n netten Treff wie in Kallstadt machen...nur wärmer


Wo ist denn Meckenheim? Läuft man da Gefahr von der Erdscheibe zu fallen?


----------



## THBiker (18. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn Meckenheim? Läuft man da Gefahr von der Erdscheibe zu fallen?



neben Lower Church   quasi bei mir um die Ecke....wohl in Erdkunde net augepaßt


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> furchterregend...


Junge, Junge... ihr Nordlichter baut aber mit aller Gewalt irgendwo nen Sprung ein.

Ich freue mich schon mit dir nach Wildbad zu fahren. Dann ist Schluss mit diesen "waldbodenglatten DH's"...
Nen DH muss einen durchschütteln, auch wenn man die Linie trifft! 

_Nachtrag:_ @THBiker: Da könntest du echt recht haben. Allerdings hats mich seltenst soweit in den Süden verschlagen...


----------



## THBiker (18. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> _Nachtrag:_ @THBiker: Da könntest du echt recht haben. Allerdings hats mich seltenst soweit in den Süden verschlagen...



Banause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (18. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Junge, Junge... ihr Nordlichter baut aber mit aller Gewalt irgendwo nen Sprung ein.
> 
> Ich freue mich schon mit dir nach Wildbad zu fahren. Dann ist Schluss mit diesen "waldbodenglatten DH's"...
> Nen DH muss einen durchschütteln, auch wenn man die Linie trifft!


zu meiner verteidigung kann ich sagen das es dort passagen gab wo mir fast die füllungen aus den zähnen gefallen sind   aber ganz klar nicht mit wildbad zu vergleichen...das wär ja auch das optimum...schliesslich hatten wir vom berg aus aussicht auf´s meer  
der sprung stand auf einer ebenen fläche direkt nach einem speedstück...man hatte also gut karacho drauf...brauchte man wohl auch...gab auch einige die es net geschafft haben  und dann gabs einige wie mich die´s gar net erst probiert haben


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> zu meiner verteidigung kann ich sagen das es dort passagen gab wo mir fast die füllungen aus den zähnen gefallen sind   aber ganz klar nicht mit wildbad zu vergleichen...das wär ja auch das optimum...schliesslich hatten wir vom berg aus aussicht auf´s meer
> der sprung stand auf einer ebenen fläche direkt nach einem speedstück...man hatte also gut karacho drauf...brauchte man wohl auch...gab auch einige die es net geschafft haben  und dann gabs einige wie mich die´s gar net erst probiert haben


Da hast du dann wohl einen schlechten Zahnarzt! 

Schaff dich endlich mal wieder bei nach Deutschland und zwar mit nem Radel... Ist ja nicht auszuhalten hier ohne dich. 

Wisst ihr übrigens wie die Chinesen zu Deutschland sagen?! -> Titanic


----------



## strandi (18. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du dann wohl einen schlechten Zahnarzt!


oder zuwenig federweg  



			
				mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Schaff dich endlich mal wieder bei nach Deutschland und zwar mit nem Radel... Ist ja nicht auszuhalten hier ohne dich.


schön gesagt  würd ja auch gern mal wieder in der pfalz radeln...mal schauen...anfang august solltest du dich uns anschliessen  



			
				mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wisst ihr übrigens wie die Chinesen zu Deutschland sagen?! -> Titanic


und rot-grün war der eisberg oder was


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> und rot-grün war der eisberg oder was


Ne der Kapitän. Aber anders als sonst üblich, wo der Kapitän als letztes vom Schiff geht und am besten mit ihm unter geht, war Rot-Grün als erstes von Bord...


----------



## strandi (18. Mai 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-162891478515007486
da sieht man das man nicht an der gabel sparen sollte


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Mai 2006)

Sauberer Einschlag...

Wer mal nen richtigen Lautrer sehe will:
http://www.mehr-schbass.de/news/link.php?id=1881

Extrem geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (18. Mai 2006)

So, noch eine Stunde die Schlingenware unter meinem Schreitisch vom Boden rubbeln (kann meine Füße nicht mehr stillhalten) und dann ab ins Auto und auf auf nach Ilmenau. 
3 Tage im Schlamm suhlen und mit Gleichgesinnten Ilmenaus Strecke genießen.
Wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende und bis nächste Woche


----------



## strandi (18. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sauberer Einschlag...
> 
> Wer mal nen richtigen Lautrer sehe will:
> http://www.mehr-schbass.de/news/link.php?id=1881
> ...


ach du sch...  
und jetzt fragt mich nochmal warum ich weggezogen bin


----------



## face-to-ground (18. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-162891478515007486
> da sieht man das man nicht an der gabel sparen sollte



geht das noch auf garantie?    
immerhin hat der saubere 172km/h gerissen und die paar blauen flecken...solang er noch zuckt, isses net so schlimm


----------



## THBiker (18. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-162891478515007486
> da sieht man das man nicht an der gabel sparen sollte



hmmmm......   ....... schaut net gut aus....sag´s ja immer...nicht so rasen Jungs und Mädels


----------



## THBiker (20. Mai 2006)

Hey...warum laßt ihr den Fred soweit abrutschen   

wie war euer Tag....


----------



## proclimber (20. Mai 2006)

tja..wir alle hatten angst um unsere rechner...bei dem sturm


----------



## strandi (21. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey...warum laßt ihr den Fred soweit abrutschen
> 
> wie war euer Tag....


war auf betriebsfest...dicke sache gewesen  3600 menschen haben zusammen gefeiert  heute bin ich total hinüber


----------



## Kitticat (22. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> war auf betriebsfest...dicke sache gewesen  3600 menschen haben zusammen gefeiert  heute bin ich total hinüber




Ja ja...mit den Dänen kannsde feiern.... Wann geht denn Dein Flug in den sonnigen Süden? Da kann man Dich ja bei dem top Wetter hier nur beneiden...

Mein Urlaub war nicht sehr sonnig, aber erfolgreich. Viele km und hm gefahren  Dir eine gute Zeit!!!!!


----------



## strandi (22. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja...mit den Dänen kannsde feiern.... Wann geht denn Dein Flug in den sonnigen Süden? Da kann man Dich ja bei dem top Wetter hier nur beneiden...
> 
> Mein Urlaub war nicht sehr sonnig, aber erfolgreich. Viele km und hm gefahren  Dir eine gute Zeit!!!!!


morgen  also morgen abend gehts nach D und dann mittwoch morgen ganz früh (glaub um 6 oder so) gehts los nach kos  
örgz...morgen früh muss ich aber erstmal meine dänischprüfung schreiben  
wetter hier is auch spitze...vorhin im strömenden regen bike ins auto gebracht...am wald angekommen und immer noch wie aus kübeln gegossen...eine stunde durch den regen und den fast überfluteten wald geradelt (bis auf die knochen durch) und plötzlich kommt die sonne vor...im wald dampfte es und unter meiner jacke war sauna angesagt  runter an den see gefahren, bike einmal versenkt (um bremsen, clickies und schaltung wieder funktionstüchtig zu machen  ) und im kurzen trikot und (sowieso) kurzen hosen über die strasse zum auto zurück...wollte das bike net mehr einsauen


----------



## Kitticat (22. Mai 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> morgen  also morgen abend gehts nach D und dann mittwoch morgen ganz früh (glaub um 6 oder so) gehts los nach kos
> örgz...morgen früh muss ich aber erstmal meine dänischprüfung schreiben
> wetter hier is auch spitze...vorhin im strömenden regen bike ins auto gebracht...am wald angekommen und immer noch wie aus kübeln gegossen...eine stunde durch den regen und den fast überfluteten wald geradelt (bis auf die knochen durch) und plötzlich kommt die sonne vor...im wald dampfte es und unter meiner jacke war sauna angesagt  runter an den see gefahren, bike einmal versenkt (um bremsen, clickies und schaltung wieder funktionstüchtig zu machen  ) und im kurzen trikot und (sowieso) kurzen hosen über die strasse zum auto zurück...wollte das bike net mehr einsauen



Ha! Wieso solls Dir in DK besser gehen als uns in der Pfalz am Sa?! Wir hatten bei der letzten Abfahrt auch Sonne. Aber meine Idee nochmal Stabenberg zu fahren wurde schlichtweg einfach überhört...wieso blos Im nachhinein muss ich den Jungs ja dankbar sein. Denn kurz drauf ging ja die Sintflutnummer los...

Dir auf jeden Fall einen supersonnigschönen Urlaub!!! Und viel Erfolg bei der Dänischprüfung ....Ach ja...konntest Du die Operation Strandkörper positiv abschliessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (22. Mai 2006)

Könne mir jetzt auch mal wieder über mich reden?!

Suche einen Sponsor... meine Mutter ist irgendwie nicht bereit den Geldhahn aufzudrehen?!


----------



## Kitticat (22. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Könne mir jetzt auch mal wieder über mich reden?!
> 
> Suche einen Sponsor... meine Mutter ist irgendwie nicht bereit den Geldhahn aufzudrehen?!



Sowas hab ich hier im Forum doch irgendwo schonmal gelesen 
Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## strandi (22. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> ....Ach ja...konntest Du die Operation Strandkörper positiv abschliessen?


naja, das letzte WE war nicht gerade förderlich  aber gewicht liegt momentan bei 84kg...tendenz weiter fallend...von daher ein klares "YES SIR"


----------



## bikeburnz (22. Mai 2006)

..ähmm Yes Mam


----------



## strandi (22. Mai 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> ..ähmm Yes Mam


jo hast ja recht...das yes sir war aus meiner lieblingsserie...deswegen  
http://www.dr.dk/dolph


----------



## THBiker (23. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber meine Idee nochmal Stabenberg zu fahren wurde schlichtweg einfach überhört...wieso blos




weil ich da schon war bevor wir uns getroffen hatten


----------



## Kitticat (23. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich da schon war bevor wir uns getroffen hatten



Ach deshalb lagst Du aufem Weinbiet in der Blechhütte und hast ein Nickerchen gemacht als wir kamen...


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Mai 2006)

Öhmm,... wieso gibts eigentlich keine Kommentare zu dem von uns gedrehten Video?!


----------



## THBiker (23. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ach deshalb lagst Du aufem Weinbiet in der Blechhütte und hast ein Nickerchen gemacht als wir kamen...




Nee weil ihr so langsam wart und ich so lange warten mußte    ...hab mich gelangweilt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (23. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Nee weil ihr so langsam wart und ich so lange warten mußte    ...hab mich gelangweilt



Du Armer....dabei haben Sabine und ich uns soooo mühe gegeben die Truppe anzutreiben  Aber der Start hatte sich insgesamt etwas verzögert


----------



## THBiker (23. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Du Armer....dabei haben Sabine und ich uns soooo mühe gegeben die Truppe anzutreiben  Aber der Start hatte sich insgesamt etwas verzögert



ich wei ich weiß...ich hab´s net leicht...immer diese Warterei auf diese langsamen Schnecken


----------



## Kitticat (23. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich wei ich weiß...ich hab´s net leicht...immer diese Warterei auf diese langsamen Schnecken



Mussde halt langsamer Bergauf schieben...


----------



## THBiker (23. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Mussde halt langsamer Bergauf schieben...



 ...dann wird´s mir kalt und ich schlaf vielleicht noch ein


----------



## Kitticat (23. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann wird´s mir kalt und ich schlaf vielleicht noch ein



Okay, ich seh schon, es ist hoffnungslos mit Dir.... Du bist ein "ichhabimmerdasletzteworttyp"


----------



## THBiker (23. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, ich seh schon, es ist hoffnungslos mit Dir.... Du bist ein "ichhabimmerdasletzteworttyp"



    Hab ich´s etwas geschafft     

trotzdem Gut´s Nächtle...bis morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (23. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich´s etwas geschafft
> 
> trotzdem Gut´s Nächtle...bis morsche




...hab nur gelauert bis Du ins Bett gehst


----------



## THBiker (23. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> ...hab nur gelauert bis Du ins Bett gehst



reingelegt     ...bin noch da...weil ich doch weiß, dass keine Frau sich das letzte Wort nehmen läßt


----------



## bikeburnz (23. Mai 2006)

ok dann sach ich das letzte wort.. n8


----------



## THBiker (23. Mai 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> ok dann sach ich das letzte wort.. n8




Nix gibt´s


----------



## Kitticat (23. Mai 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> ok dann sach ich das letzte wort.. n8



Pah!!! Katzen sind nachtaktiv!!!


----------



## THBiker (23. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Pah!!! Katzen sind nachtaktiv!!!



   huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh....ich muss um 5 raus ich geb mich geschlagen   

G´N8


----------



## bikeburnz (23. Mai 2006)

da ich später aufsteh.. sag ich´s dann nochmal ... 
 N8


----------



## THBiker (23. Mai 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> da ich später aufsteh.. sag ich´s dann nochmal ...
> N8




ich auch...over&out


----------



## Kitticat (23. Mai 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> da ich später aufsteh.. sag ich´s dann nochmal ...
> N8



Ich muss um 6 Uhr raus....deshalb sag ichs jetzt auchma..guuute Naacht!!!


....echt krank so ein Sinnlosfred!!!!


----------



## THBiker (23. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss um 6 Uhr raus....deshalb sag ichs jetzt auchma..guuute Naacht!!!
> 
> 
> ....echt krank so ein Sinnlosfred!!!!




sehr krank   ...gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (23. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> sehr krank   ...gn8




Ich fühl mich BESTENS aufgehoben...und in guter Gesellschaft!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Mai 2006)

tztztz...wenn ich schon nich das letzte wort haben kann, dann das erste für den tag 

@ nico: macht sich net übel, aber das mit der kameraführung müsst ihr echt nochmal üben - kannst die perspektive net direkt vor dem losfahren mal checken?


----------



## THBiker (24. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> tztztz...wenn ich schon nich das letzte wort haben kann, dann das erste für den tag
> 
> @ nico: macht sich net übel, aber das mit der kameraführung müsst ihr echt nochmal üben - kannst die perspektive net direkt vor dem losfahren mal checken?


Das zählt nicht  du warst ja noch nicht im Bett....also


Guten Moooooooooooooorgäääääääääääääääääääähn.......auf in einen schönen, sonnigen....arschkalten (2°C. ..glaub ich spinn) Tag


----------



## Kitticat (24. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Das zählt nicht  du warst ja noch nicht im Bett....also
> 
> 
> Guten Moooooooooooooorgäääääääääääääääääääähn.......auf in einen schönen, sonnigen....arschkalten (2°C. ..glaub ich spinn) Tag



Tja...nicht der Erste, nicht der Letzte...klassisches Mittelfeld würd ich sagen


----------



## THBiker (24. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Tja...nicht der Erste, nicht der Letzte...klassisches Mittelfeld würd ich sagen


   

nenene....dafür geh ich um 12:30 heim


----------



## Kitticat (24. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> nenene....dafür geh ich um 12:30 heim



Na DAS hört sich doch gut an ich bin noch bis 21:30 am arbeiten aber dann...WOCHENENDE!!!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Mai 2006)

ich fahr jetzt nach ffm und geh nen haufen geld ausgeben


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr jetzt nach ffm und geh nen haufen geld ausgeben


Zur Deutschen Zentralbank endlich mal deine Schulden begleichen?!


----------



## THBiker (24. Mai 2006)

Wer kommt eigentlich nach Meckenheim auf´s  -Fest???  ..... geht jemand mit????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (24. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Deutschen Zentralbank endlich mal deine Schulden begleichen?!



zum einen wär es die bundesbank....zum anderen geh ich mir da ne neue pulsuhr kaufen....


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> zum einen wär es die bundesbank....zum anderen geh ich mir da ne neue pulsuhr kaufen....


Is doch egal wie die Bank heißt. Oder willste mir jetzt kleinquariert da herkommen?!

Wolltest du mir nicht mal über ne Kumpel ne Uhr organisieren?! Wassen aus dem geworden? Nicht mal ne eigene Uhr bekommen aber an andere Leute verchecken wollen... Junge... das kann net so weitergehen mit dir...


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Mai 2006)

tja..wenn du willst, daß etwas richtig getan wird, dann musst du das selbst erledigen...
ich hatte für mich noch gar net gefragt....und wenn der sich net meldet...was soll ich tun? dem die beine brechen? jedenfalls hat es sich mal wieder gelohnt, frech zu sein und mal nach nem utopischen preis zu fragen  ich hab quasi ein schnäppchen gemacht...


jetzt hab ich nen sigma bc 1200 rds und nen ciclosport cm 436m mit allem pipapo zu verkaufen...


----------



## Kitticat (25. Mai 2006)

Des is ja ein Trauerspiel hier!!! Kaum ist der Forumswart im sonnigen Süden is hier nix mehr los....!

nico: schick mir mal ne PN was Du für ne Pulsuhr brauchst

Okay, dann weiter schönes schweigsames Wochenende...bei Stille hört man auch den Regen besser fallen....


----------



## Flugrost (25. Mai 2006)

Mach Du doch den Fredwart.


----------



## face-to-ground (25. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Des is ja ein Trauerspiel hier!!! Kaum ist der Forumswart im sonnigen Süden is hier nix mehr los....!
> 
> nico: schick mir mal ne PN was Du für ne Pulsuhr brauchst
> 
> Okay, dann weiter schönes schweigsames Wochenende...bei Stille hört man auch den Regen besser fallen....



nico will ne polar s720


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (26. Mai 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Qui s`endort avec le cul qui gratte se reveille avec le doigt qui pue.


Eigene Erfahrung?


----------



## Kitticat (26. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> nico will ne polar s720



Aha! Sind dem die Finger abgefallen oder was?


----------



## face-to-ground (26. Mai 2006)

scheint so 

lol..wenn du schon connections hast, die zuverlässiger sind als meine: ich bräucht für ne polar s700er noch nen tachoabgriff


----------



## face-to-ground (26. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Des is ja ein Trauerspiel hier!!! Kaum ist der Forumswart im sonnigen Süden is hier nix mehr los....!
> 
> nico: schick mir mal ne PN was Du für ne Pulsuhr brauchst
> 
> Okay, dann weiter schönes schweigsames Wochenende...bei Stille hört man auch den Regen besser fallen....



hab gestern 3.5h auf dem rad im regen verbracht....sch....pitzenwetter...und als ich wieder zu hause war...yup...da hats aufgehört  naja..so hatt ich wenigstens nen grund, mich aufs bad zu freuen


----------



## Flugrost (26. Mai 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Eigene Erfahrung?



erzählt bekommen - sag`aber nich von wem


----------



## Kitticat (26. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hab gestern 3.5h auf dem rad im regen verbracht....sch....pitzenwetter...und als ich wieder zu hause war...yup...da hats aufgehört  naja..so hatt ich wenigstens nen grund, mich aufs bad zu freuen



Okay, ich hör mich um und teil euch die Preise mit. Aber ab jetzt mit PN.

Wieso stört Dich der Regen...Du hast doch ne top Jacke....


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Aha! Sind dem die Finger abgefallen oder was?


So in etwa. Scherz beiseite... habe zu hause keinen eigenen Rechner. Nur in meiner Unibude... Daher ist am Wochenende immer Sendepause.

Das wegen der Pulsuhr habe ich mal auf die lange Bank geschoben. Ich will mir in naher Zukunft noch ein Radel zulegen und da brauche ich dann wohl jeden Cent... 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Kitticat (26. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> So in etwa. Scherz beiseite... habe zu hause keinen eigenen Rechner. Nur in meiner Unibude... Daher ist am Wochenende immer Sendepause.
> 
> Das wegen der Pulsuhr habe ich mal auf die lange Bank geschoben. Ich will mir in naher Zukunft noch ein Radel zulegen und da brauche ich dann wohl jeden Cent...
> Gruß!
> ...



Hmmmm...hat dann wohl net geklappt mit den Sponsoren... 

Ich hätt auch gern noch ein Rad. Wie wärs mit Bankraub


----------



## face-to-ground (26. Mai 2006)

bankraub bringts net - die noten sind alle registriert und sobald du da was von ausgibst, können die das nachverfolgen. ich hätte da ein paar ideen am start - aber nur per pn


----------



## face-to-ground (26. Mai 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätt auch gern noch ein Rad. Wie wärs mit Bankraub



davon abgesehen kannst du dir den bankraub sparen - nimm beim nächsten mal einfach dein vorderrad mit, wenn du beim händler warst  und dein fahrrad abholst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (27. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> davon abgesehen kannst du dir den bankraub sparen - nimm beim nächsten mal einfach dein vorderrad mit, wenn du beim händler warst  und dein fahrrad abholst




Ja ja, streu nur Salz in die Wunde...SOWAS passiert nur 1x...hoff ich Wo ist die PN?


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Mai 2006)

moment mal eben....ich hol nur fix das grobkörnige meersalz


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Mai 2006)

hab ne alternative zum bankraub gefunden...hier sind gerade eben 2 helis runtergekommen - ein grün/weißer mit seltsamer aufschrift, dafür nagelneu und der andere in signalorange - für die müsste man bei ebay gutes geld bekommen, so, daß es für das eine oder andere rad reichen könnte...


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hab ne alternative zum bankraub gefunden...hier sind gerade eben 2 helis runtergekommen - ein grün/weißer mit seltsamer aufschrift, dafür nagelneu und der andere in signalorange - für die müsste man bei ebay gutes geld bekommen, so, daß es für das eine oder andere rad reichen könnte...


Alles klar... die kann man bestimmt nicht zurück verfolgen. Da machste einfach andere Nummernschilder dran, gell?!


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Mai 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar... die kann man bestimmt nicht zurück verfolgen. Da machste einfach andere Nummernschilder dran, gell?!



junge...echt jetzt...
glaubst du ich bin so blöde und würde das hier in d verkaufen wollen? irgendwo in südostasien interessiert das keine sau, wo das ding her ist, wenn der preis stimmt....


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Mai 2006)

wasn los hier? aufwachen leute *g*
oder sind alle beim strohhutfest und saufen?


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> oder sind alle beim strohhutfest und saufen?


bestimmt nicht...


----------



## face-to-ground (29. Mai 2006)

also echt...sowas faules hab ich noch net erlebt....schreibt mal "was" hier... *g*


----------



## Kitticat (29. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> also echt...sowas faules hab ich noch net erlebt....schreibt mal "was" hier... *g*



Ach Toni, wir müssen uns gerade um TOTAL WICHTIGE Sachen kümmern.  Aber wir haben den Fred immer im Auge. Wenn er unter die ersten 15 rutscht...zack...sind wir da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (30. Mai 2006)

ihr? tzzzz....total wichtig? öhm..der erste april war schon und zum nächsten sinds etwas über 10 monate...für den fall, daß ihr in ffm das noch net wisst


----------



## Kitticat (30. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ihr? tzzzz....total wichtig? öhm..der erste april war schon und zum nächsten sinds etwas über 10 monate...für den fall, daß ihr in ffm das noch net wisst



....was ich wissen muss weiss ich!!!! Auser ich habs vergessen


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Mai 2006)

man ist das hier lahm...


----------



## face-to-ground (30. Mai 2006)

genau...kitti is sowas von lahm....  also aufm -fest war mehr action...

andererseits müsste ich ihr zu gute halten, daß sie überhaupt was postet... - aber ich tu´s nich


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> genau...kitti is sowas von lahm....  also aufm -fest war mehr action...


Da war se aber auch voll wie ne Strandhaubitze...


----------



## face-to-ground (30. Mai 2006)

...hmm..meinst du echt, daß es nötig ist, daß kitty sich jedes mal zusäuft damit se lustig ist? das kanns ja net sein....*g* sind die hessen etwa ohne alk so unlocker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (30. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ...hmm..meinst du echt, daß es nötig ist, daß kitty sich jedes mal zusäuft damit se lustig ist? das kanns ja net sein....*g* sind die hessen etwa ohne alk so unlocker?


Vielleicht kann sie uns anders einfach nicht ertragen?!


----------



## face-to-ground (30. Mai 2006)

hmm...nnääääääähh...das kanns net sein *g* die hat nen saarlänner ausgehalten, also hält se uns 2x aus


----------



## face-to-ground (31. Mai 2006)

ich zerstör mal eben wieder kelmes hoffnungen


----------



## mtb_nico (31. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich zerstör mal eben wieder kelmes hoffnungen


Tu das ja nicht! Sonst machst du dir einen Feind mehr...


----------



## face-to-ground (31. Mai 2006)

?? 
redest du von dir? junge..da müssen brotlaiber kommen, keine krumen...
davon abgesehen, hast du ja kräftig mitgeholfen, kelmes träume zu zerstören...(oder einen davon...)


----------



## mtb_nico (31. Mai 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ??
> redest du von dir? junge..da müssen brotlaiber kommen, keine krumen...
> davon abgesehen, hast du ja kräftig mitgeholfen, kelmes träume zu zerstören...(oder einen davon...)


Sag mal... worum gehts eigentlich?!


----------



## face-to-ground (31. Mai 2006)

na....kelme träumt heimlich nachts davon, daß der isf-fred in den untiefen des forums verschwindet...


----------



## Kitticat (2. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> na....kelme träumt heimlich nachts davon, daß der isf-fred in den untiefen des forums verschwindet...




....es ist halt Alles max. halb so schön ohne den Strandi....


----------



## THBiker (2. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> ....es ist halt Alles max. halb so schön ohne den Strandi....



wo iss´n unser Dickerchen eigentlich  Urlaub???

Naja....der ISF Fred geht schon net unter.....ist ja mein Kindchen ;-) ....aber auf Invalide kann ich erstmal verzichten

Gesichtsbremse, kommst du auch zum Waldtag???


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Juni 2006)

wann isn der? ich trainiere gerade fleissig für ne straßenfahrt in zwei wochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (2. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wann isn der? ich trainiere gerade fleissig für ne straßenfahrt in zwei wochen...



wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Juni 2006)

uff..soll ich mich auch noch durchs forum wühlen.... 

werd ich heute abend machen..ich bin erstmal wieder produktiv...


----------



## THBiker (2. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> uff..soll ich mich auch noch durchs forum wühlen....
> 
> werd ich heute abend machen..ich bin erstmal wieder produktiv...



ist ja wohl kaum zu übersehen


----------



## Kitticat (2. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wo iss´n unser Dickerchen eigentlich  Urlaub???



Jo, bräunt in Griechenland. Insel Kos glaub ich..Aber das mit dem Dickerchen is wohl nichtmehr. Er hat seine "AktionStrandkörper" positiv abgeschlossen...sagt er... Eiteles Geschöpf


----------



## THBiker (2. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, bräunt in Griechenland. Insel Kos glaub ich..Aber das mit dem Dickerchen is wohl nichtmehr. Er hat seine "AktionStrandkörper" positiv abgeschlossen...sagt er... Eiteles Geschöpf




was ist positiv  ....... naja kommen bestimmt Bildchen mit dem Waschbärbauch drauf


----------



## Kitticat (3. Juni 2006)

Musste erstmal den Fred durchwühlen...aber hier hast Du die genaue Angabe des positiv Ergebnisses...zumimdest VORM Urlaub  




			
				strandi schrieb:
			
		

> naja, das letzte WE war nicht gerade förderlich  aber gewicht liegt momentan bei 84kg...tendenz weiter fallend...von daher ein klares "YES SIR"


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Juni 2006)

@th: ich weiß nicht, ob ich am 11. da aufkreuzen werde(n kann..) mal sehen, wie ich zeit finde :-/

wow..ob kitty von gestern abend bis heute morgen sich durch den ganzen fred gewühlt hat, um das zu finden?


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Juni 2006)

faules pack...schreibt mal was hier rein....
das verrat ich alles dem strandi....


----------



## THBiker (4. Juni 2006)

wir arbeiten, sind in Urlaub, auf Party...müde...besoffen oder beim....öööööööhm


jo...so ist das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (4. Juni 2006)

...fremdschreiben in anderen freds


----------



## THBiker (4. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ...fremdschreiben in anderen freds


was meinst du


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Juni 2006)

lol...nu macht er auf unschuldig...


----------



## THBiker (4. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> lol...nu macht er auf unschuldig...



Ich versteh nur Bahnhof


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Juni 2006)

hmm...ein armseliges bild gibt der fred schon ab  ich schreib irgendwelchen schwachsinn, th gibt ab und an ne herzmassage und der ganze rest drückt sich davor, mal was zu schreiben...tztztz


----------



## THBiker (6. Juni 2006)

Ich glaub es ist niemand mehr da 

Strandi in Urlaub....kitti....wo ist Hecki  ..... nico lernt bestimmt...achnee ist zu Hasue und da gibt´s kein www  ....jo...und der Rest.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (6. Juni 2006)

ich fahr nächste woche auch wech..aber nur übers lange we  die nächsten monate is dann urlaubssperre angesagt...
aber hauptsache 5 tage italien  radl wird natürlich mitgenommen...mal sehen, ob ich die profile aus meiner neuen uhr hier ins www bekomme, bilder werden auf jeden fall gepostet


----------



## THBiker (7. Juni 2006)

Hey Leute, wer kommt denn am Freitag nach Wachenheim auf´s Weinfest  .werd nach´m Fußballspiel wohl dort auftauchen


----------



## han (7. Juni 2006)

ich habe es vor. 
Erst WM Spiel an der BASF schauen und danach gemütlich nach Wachenheim.


----------



## Kitticat (7. Juni 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe es vor.
> Erst WM Spiel an der BASF schauen und danach gemütlich nach Wachenheim.



Bin wieder daaa!!! Komm aber am Freitag nicht nach Wachenheim. Aber Sa Zelt aufbauen 

@mari: kommst Du uns auchmal besuchen am Waldtag? Wenn Du schon nemmer mit mir Rad fährst


----------



## THBiker (7. Juni 2006)

weiterspammen!!!

also auf geht´s......


Dann bring ich doch´n bissl Bierchen mit für Sonntag   ...aber Burnz, komm net zu spät....sonst kannst nur noch die leer Kiste ins Auto tragen  


Wann kommt ihr denn wieder auf´s Weinfest?? Nächste Wpoche Wachenheim


----------



## Kitticat (7. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> weiterspammen!!!
> 
> also auf geht´s......
> 
> ...



Ich dachte das wär diesen Freitag  Nächste Woche...hmmmm...da könnt ich mal drüber nachdenken Aber die hecki wollt doch auchmal kommen. Frauenverstärkung und so....Der sind wir wohl zu lahmarschig geworden...naja, wo se Recht hat... 
Ich kann gern Bierchen mitbringen. Aber bis ich am So komm seid ihr warscheinlich schon verdurstet. Aber langt auf jeden Fall für ein"Wirhabensendlichgeschafftfeierabendbier"


----------



## THBiker (7. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte das wär diesen Freitag  Nächste Woche...hmmmm...da könnt ich mal drüber nachdenken Aber die hecki wollt doch auchmal kommen. Frauenverstärkung und so....Der sind wir wohl zu lahmarschig geworden...naja, wo se Recht hat...
> Ich kann gern Bierchen mitbringen. Aber bis ich am So komm seid ihr warscheinlich schon verdurstet. Aber langt auf jeden Fall für ein"Wirhabensendlichgeschafftfeierabendbier"




Jo Wachnheim geht 2 Wochen  .....könnt ma mit Winterberg oder ner Tour verbinden 

Hecki...schweigt,....redet net mehr mit uns (mir)  ...sie vermißt´n Strandi bestimmt


----------



## Kitticat (7. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Jo Wachnheim geht 2 Wochen  .....könnt ma mit Winterberg oder ner Tour verbinden
> 
> Hecki...schweigt,....redet net mehr mit uns (mir)  ...sie vermißt´n Strandi bestimmt



2 Wochen...das sind echt Söffer die Pfälzer Also Woende 17./18. hab ich schon vor ne Tour zu fahren. Können wir ja beim Waldtag mal genauer besprechen. Winterberg...halt ich dann doch noch für ne Nr zu gross für mich


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Bin wieder daaa!!! Komm aber am Freitag nicht nach Wachenheim. Aber Sa Zelt aufbauen
> 
> @mari: kommst Du uns auchmal besuchen am Waldtag? Wenn Du schon nemmer mit mir Rad fährst




du hast zwar nich gefragt, aber ich antworte trotzdem: nein, wir haben dich net vermisst


----------



## THBiker (8. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> du hast zwar nich gefragt, aber ich antworte trotzdem: nein, wir haben dich net vermisst


lüg doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (8. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> du hast zwar nich gefragt, aber ich antworte trotzdem: nein, wir haben dich net vermisst



Du hast zwar auch net gefragt, aber : Da bin ich total froh!!!!! 
Elender Stichelitaliener!!!!


----------



## strandi (8. Juni 2006)

so, strandinator back aus griechenland  
operation strandkörper ging trotz tzaziki und griechischem wein weiter...aktuell 82kg   
wer kommt freitag und samstag nach wachenheim  freitag hat meine holde geburtstag...werden dann erst bei ihr feiern und fussball schauen und dann weiter auf´s weinfest...bin hier net so regelmässig online...daher lieber ne sms schicken: 0160/91594617 (is nur an wenn ich in D bin)


----------



## THBiker (8. Juni 2006)

Hab vor zu kommen, aber nur Freitags!!! Ist ja Waldtagda kannst gleich mal helfen  Fussball muss ich auch guckenich denk ich bin dann so um 21:30 in W-heim..meld mich dann!!
wie lange bist du noch da??? Kommst mal vorbei?


----------



## strandi (8. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hab vor zu kommen, aber nur Freitags!!! Ist ja Waldtagda kannst gleich mal helfen  Fussball muss ich auch guckenich denk ich bin dann so um 21:30 in W-heim..meld mich dann!!
> wie lange bist du noch da??? Kommst mal vorbei?


fliege sonntag abend wieder zurück. bin voll verplant bis dahin....vielleicht kommen wir am sonntag mal an die weilach...von wann bis wann bist du dort?


----------



## THBiker (8. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> fliege sonntag abend wieder zurück. bin voll verplant bis dahin....vielleicht kommen wir am sonntag mal an die weilach...von wann bis wann bist du dort?



8:00 bis ....Abbau  so um 20:00


----------



## face-to-ground (8. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast zwar auch net gefragt, aber : Da bin ich total froh!!!!!
> Elender Stichelitaliener!!!!




das sticheln und den italiener nehm ich so hin..aber elend..tzzzz, das lass ich mir net bieten...davon abgesehen, hast du dich die ganze zeit irgendwo rumgedrückt, aber mich vergessen....


----------



## THBiker (8. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> das sticheln und den italiener nehm ich so hin..aber elend..tzzzz, das lass ich mir net bieten...davon abgesehen, hast du dich die ganze zeit irgendwo rumgedrückt, aber mich vergessen....



HAst wohl keinen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen  ......
dachte Elend = Italiener *ichmussweg*


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Juni 2006)

nein....das elend läuft gleich im tv


----------



## strandi (9. Juni 2006)

wer issen jetzt heute abend alles dabei beim weinfest?   
sind nur der TH und der strandinator am start oder wat? wo sind kitti und hecki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (9. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wer issen jetzt heute abend alles dabei beim weinfest?
> sind nur der TH und der strandinator am start oder wat? wo sind kitti und hecki



Ach, heute nicht unter Aufsicht ? Wenn ich das gewusst hätte...  Aber jetzt bin ich leider leider in Ffm und bereite mich aus die Engländer vor Viel sehen wir uns am So? Aber ich komm erst spääääder...


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Juni 2006)

ich glaube nicht, daß ich sonntag dabei sein werde (n kann) muss mein radl abliefern gehen, damit es zeitig in italien ankommt. außerdem isses bestimmt meiner gesundheit abträglich, wenn ich kitti über den weg laufe


----------



## Kitticat (9. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube nicht, daß ich sonntag dabei sein werde (n kann) muss mein radl abliefern gehen, damit es zeitig in italien ankommt. außerdem isses bestimmt meiner gesundheit abträglich, wenn ich kitti über den weg laufe


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Juni 2006)

war natürlich ein gag...da müssen schon panzer kommen und keine ferngesteuerten kettenhemdchen (oder halbe portionen in form von kittis  )


----------



## bikeburnz (9. Juni 2006)

Deuuuuuuuuutschlaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnd  Deuuuuutschlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnd


----------



## THBiker (9. Juni 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Deuuuuuuuuutschlaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnd  Deuuuuutschlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnd


   
   
*DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEUuuuuuuuuuu*uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutschlAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (10. Juni 2006)

TH, Du hast im Freuden und Sufftaumel vergessen mir den Anfahrtsweg zu schicken. Bitte aufs Handy oder ich meld mich wenn ich mich TOTAL verfranzt habe


----------



## strandi (10. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, heute nicht unter Aufsicht ? Wenn ich das gewusst hätte...  Aber jetzt bin ich leider leider in Ffm und bereite mich aus die Engländer vor Viel sehen wir uns am So? Aber ich komm erst spääääder...


ne war net unter aufsicht...aber total betrunken  sonntag bin ich gegen mittag wohl mal an der weilach...kann also gut sein das wir uns da mal sehen...bin dann aber nüchtern und unter aufsicht  

@TH wo warst du pappnase denn? war total lustig gestern abend...und was machst du? um kurz vor 0 uhr im forum posten


----------



## THBiker (10. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> @TH wo warst du pappnase denn? war total lustig gestern abend...und was machst du? um kurz vor 0 uhr im forum posten




Na Fussball gucken    ...denn ich bin Deutschland...oder so    

*DEUTSCHLAND*
*DEUTSCHLAND*
*DEUTSCHLAND*


----------



## Kitticat (10. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ne war net unter aufsicht...aber total betrunken  sonntag bin ich gegen mittag wohl mal an der weilach...kann also gut sein das wir uns da mal sehen...bin dann aber nüchtern und unter aufsicht
> 
> @TH wo warst du pappnase denn? war total lustig gestern abend...und was machst du? um kurz vor 0 uhr im forum posten



Schöööön, dass Du gestern total betrunken warst und morgen wieder nüchtern, unter Aufsicht und mit nem Stöckchen im Popo... freu mich trotzdem


----------



## THBiker (10. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Schöööön, dass Du gestern total betrunken warst und morgen wieder nüchtern, unter Aufsicht und mit nem Stöckchen im Popo... freu mich trotzdem




Bin gespannt wie sich Strandi auf unserem Parcours schlägt


----------



## Kitticat (10. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gespannt wie sich Strandi auf unserem Parcours schlägt



Er darf mit Lucis Rad fahren...ist ja fast wie BMX    Jetzt wo er nur noch ein Halm im Wind ist *prust*


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Juni 2006)

tztztzt..typisch frau...erst heißt es, daß das eine oder andere kilo runter soll...und wenn einer (aus welchem grund auch immer) das macht, dann isser nen halm im wind...


----------



## strandi (11. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Schöööön, dass Du gestern total betrunken warst und morgen wieder nüchtern, unter Aufsicht und mit nem Stöckchen im Popo... freu mich trotzdem


stöckchen im popo    
ich weiss mich halt einfach zu benehmen


----------



## Kitticat (12. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> stöckchen im popo
> ich weiss mich halt einfach zu benehmen



Ach, sooo ist das... Aber-echtma-Hut ab vor dem "neuen" Strandi-Köper!
Sieht gut aus


----------



## strandi (12. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, sooo ist das... Aber-echtma-Hut ab vor dem "neuen" Strandi-Köper!
> Sieht gut aus


danke  war auch harte arbeit bis jetzt  aber der wird noch schöner...wartet mal ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (12. Juni 2006)

ich will bilder sehen


----------



## strandi (12. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ich will bilder sehen


das hätte ich jetzt von kitti oder hecki erwartet...aber du    
du kennst mich ja noch so in etwa aus der rinne...einfach 10 kilo weniger, leicht trainiert und sonnengebräunt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das hätte ich jetzt von kitti oder hecki erwartet...aber du
> du kennst mich ja noch so in etwa aus der rinne...einfach 10 kilo weniger, leicht trainiert und sonnengebräunt




Okay, wenn Du mich schon so herausforderst - ICH WILL BILDER SEHEN


----------



## Flugrost (12. Juni 2006)

?......


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Juni 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ?......



Ach Du grüne Neune - Strandi  
Von einem Extrem ins andere, tzetzetze


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Juni 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Du grüne Neune - Strandi
> Von einem Extrem ins andere, tzetzetze


Jap und alles ganz natürlich antrainiert!


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Juni 2006)

da wären 10kg mehr auch nicht weiter aufgefallen...


----------



## strandi (12. Juni 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ?......


ich sagte *leicht* trainiert


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Juni 2006)

das ist _leicht_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (12. Juni 2006)

Was hat der für komische Beulen...in der Hose? Is ja ekelhaft...
Strandi, Du machst mir Angst... Was Klickpedale so alles anrichten können...tzetzetze


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Juni 2006)

ja bei dir anscheinend nich, kitti...


----------



## Kitticat (13. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ja bei dir anscheinend nich, kitti...



Hä? Den versteh ich net...


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Juni 2006)

lol
das hammer gern....statt zu arbeiten hier im chat posten 

ich war grad beim doc..so ne sch*** achillessehne entzündet
und morgen früh geht mein flieger nach italien...radeln kann ich mir wohl abschminken


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Juni 2006)

soo....lol..nu bin ich auch deutscher  welche staatsbürgerschaft nehm ich als nächstes?


----------



## strandi (13. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> soo....lol..nu bin ich auch deutscher  welche staatsbürgerschaft nehm ich als nächstes?


haben sie dir etwa auch noch den deutschen pass hinterhergeschmissen?  oh man...was tut man net alles in deutschland um die kriminalstatistiken zu fälschen  *duck&wech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (13. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> soo....lol..nu bin ich auch deutscher  welche staatsbürgerschaft nehm ich als nächstes?




die nehmen ja auch grad alles    ......tse.......ich hoffe du scwenkst auch die Deutsche Fahne und singst die Deutsche Nationalhymne   ....sonst kommt er wieder weg der Pass


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Juni 2006)

pfff so weit kommts noch...
die einzige fahne, die hier geschwenkt wird is grünweißrot
sooo....noch das eine oder andere stündchen, dann gehts ab nach italien


----------



## THBiker (13. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> pfff so weit kommts noch...
> die einzige fahne, die hier geschwenkt wird is grünweißrot
> sooo....noch das eine oder andere stündchen, dann gehts ab nach italien



am besten du bleibst gleich dort....


----------



## bikeburnz (13. Juni 2006)

da kannst du die spaghetti fahnen schwenken..hier is schwarz rot gold angesagt


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Juni 2006)

*gähn* ausgerechnet von eucht hätt ich mehr erwartet...ok..außer vom burnz, aber der is auch saarlänner  die können halt nix besseres zustande bringen

@ th: leichter neid ist aus deinem posting herauszulesen, mal davon abgesehen, welche fahne wo und wie geschwenkt wird


----------



## THBiker (14. Juni 2006)

Wieso Neid??  

Ich bin stolz DEUTSCHER zu sein   ...auch wenn das für manchen komisch klingen mag ....


und bei ner WM gibt´s keine Saarländer, Hessen, Pfälzer......nur Deutsche und Ausländer   ....da ist jeder potentielle Gegener ein Feind


----------



## Flugrost (14. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ....da ist jeder potentielle Gegener ein Feind


...zu Gast bei Freunden...


----------



## THBiker (14. Juni 2006)

Na klar, jeder der gegen Holland, Italien, Frankreich, ..gewinnt ist unser Freund (die Türken sind ja zum Glück nicht dabei  )so lange er nicht gegen uns spielt  ..besondere Situationen erfordern besondere Maßnahmen  .. aber das Feindbild hält ja zum Glück nur kurz an.bis zum nächsten Spiel  ..was würden wir eigentlich jetzt ohne die WM machen, d.h. was mach ich wenn die rum ist  ich falle in ein tiefes Loch  ..ist ja schon doof, wenn man spätestens um 14 Uhr Feierabend machen muss um alle spiele zu sehenoder die Biketouren so zu kürzen, dass man rechtzeitig zu Hause..

Wer weiß denn wo´s eigentlich überall Großbild-Leinwände gibt hier in unserer Nähe


----------



## Flugrost (14. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ..was würden wir eigentlich jetzt ohne die WM machen, d.h. was mach ich wenn die rum ist  ich falle in ein tiefes Loch


Ganz einfach , Du suchst Dir neue................Feinde 


			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Wer weiß denn wo´s eigentlich überall Großbild-Leinwände gibt hier in unserer Nähe


 Mannheim is voll davon, zB Jungbuscharena (=Kaufmannsmühle), OEG Bahnhof etc

Mann, was können die Brasilianer geil feiern. Das war gestern eine Augen und Ohrenweide. An der Ampel nach dem Spiel haben mich 4 Kroatinnen gefragt, für wen ich die Daumen gedrückt hab. Da ich kein Fußballer bin, war ich gleich ihr Feind


----------



## ratte (14. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Wer weiß denn wo´s eigentlich überall Großbild-Leinwände gibt hier in unserer Nähe


In Lautern gibts mehrere. Aber in direkter Nähe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (14. Juni 2006)

Jungbuscharena ist sehr cool !!


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> Jungbuscharena ist sehr cool !!



Da wird aber mit anderen Bällen gespielt, oder


----------



## THBiker (14. Juni 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Da wird aber mit anderen Bällen gespielt, oder




zu Gast bei freunden .....


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Juni 2006)

Leute... Lasst mal eure lokalpatriotischen Scharmützel. Der Slogan der WM ist "Zu gast bei Freunden" und nicht "Zu gast bei Leuten die sich untereinander nicht leiden können"! 

Ach und THBiker: Ich würde sagen: "Ich bin froh in Deutschland gebohren zu sein. Der Spruch von dir ist schon sehr braun eingefärbt von den Jungs mit dem begrenzten Hirn (bei nem IQ von 19 beginnt Knäckebort zu knacken... ).

So. Ich gehe später noch ne kleine Runde laufen und dann später Fubball gugge...
Grüßle!

nico


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> zu Gast bei freunden .....



Eher zu Gast bei freundinnen


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Juni 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Eher zu Gast bei freundinnen


Also hier in KL habe ich noch nicht viel von gesehen...


----------



## THBiker (14. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und THBiker: Ich würde sagen: "Ich bin froh in Deutschland gebohren zu sein. Der Spruch von dir ist schon sehr braun eingefärbt von den Jungs mit dem begrenzten Hirn (bei nem IQ von 19 beginnt Knäckebort zu knacken... ).



naja manchen würde etwas mehr Patriotismus auch gut tun  ....und auf etwas stolz zu sein, hat noch lang nix mit seiner politischen Gesinnung zu tun!

Egal

es geht weiter

*DEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand
DEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand
DEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand**
DEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand
DEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand
DEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand*
*DEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand
DEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand
DEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand*


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier in KL habe ich noch nicht viel von gesehen...



Also ich kann mich auch irren,aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass Du net so wirklich weißt was in MA der Jungbusch ist, bzw. was dort ist!

Dort ist man das ganze Jahr zu gast bei freundinnen


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Juni 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann mich auch irren,aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass Du net so wirklich weißt was in MA der Jungbusch ist, bzw. was dort ist!
> 
> Dort ist man das ganze Jahr zu gast bei freundinnen


Jo weiß ich echt nicht was dort ist... wills auch langsam garnicht mehr wissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (14. Juni 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann mich auch irren,aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass Du net so wirklich weißt was in MA der Jungbusch ist, bzw. was dort ist!
> 
> Dort ist man das ganze Jahr zu gast bei freundinnen



ist direkt neben dem strandgut, da sind die freundinnen die du meinst nicht anzutreffen  

ist aber auf jedenfall ein mulitkulti publikum, was mir zumindest lieber ist, als irgend eine kneipe in der nur hochmotivierte deutsche anzuteffen sind. aber wir wollten den thread ja politisch clean halten. in diesem sinne viel spass beim fußball, ob mit bockwurst oder döner


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. Juni 2006)

War mir von anfang an klar wo das ist! War auch schon dort! Freundin wohnt ja schon fast um die Ecke! Finds auch net schlecht!

Sollte anfangs eigentlich nur ne witzige einlage sein!


----------



## Speedbullit (14. Juni 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> War mir von anfang an klar wo das ist! War auch schon dort! Freundin wohnt ja schon fast um die Ecke! Finds auch net schlecht!
> 
> Sollte anfangs eigentlich nur ne witzige einlage sein!



wie deine freundin wohnt da um die ecke


----------



## THBiker (14. Juni 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> War auch schon dort! Freundin wohnt ja schon fast um die Ecke! Finds auch net schlecht!
> 
> Sollte anfangs eigentlich nur ne witzige einlage sein!



Aha.....hat die auch so´n schönes großes Schlafzimmer Fenster   mit dezenzter Beleuchtung  



@speedbullit.....neee Döner-Menschen spielen nicht mit bei der WM      ......


----------



## Pfalzyeti (14. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wie deine freundin wohnt da um die ecke




Ja nee is schon ein bissel weiter weg! Und um in die Strasse zu kommen, muss man nicht durch so ein Absperrung laufen!


----------



## strandi (15. Juni 2006)

argh...heute is ja schon wieder nix los im forum...feiertage müssen abgeschafft werden  wenn sie nicht gleichzeitig in DK feiertag sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (15. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> argh...heute is ja schon wieder nix los im forum...feiertage müssen abgeschafft werden  wenn sie nicht gleichzeitig in DK feiertag sind



..ja ja, is schon klar!!! Als Du gepostet hast war ich schon im Wald laufen. Auserdem ist es doch eh erst Dein 3. Arbeitstag, oder?


----------



## strandi (15. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> ..ja ja, is schon klar!!! Als Du gepostet hast war ich schon im Wald laufen. Auserdem ist es doch eh erst Dein 3. Arbeitstag, oder?


erst der dritte  fühlt sich an wie der 30.  
das weizen von gestern liegt noch etwas schwer im magen (und kopf)


----------



## Kitticat (15. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> erst der dritte  fühlt sich an wie der 30.
> das weizen von gestern liegt noch etwas schwer im magen (und kopf)



...da kann es schnell mal zu so einem kleinen Zahlenproblem im Kopf kommen Aber auch in DK ist ja ab heute Abend Woende. Gibts heute noch ne Klickpedalrunde in Lycra?


----------



## strandi (15. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> ...da kann es schnell mal zu so einem kleinen Zahlenproblem im Kopf kommen Aber auch in DK ist ja ab heute Abend Woende. Gibts heute noch ne Klickpedalrunde in Lycra?


das wär mir neu  muss morgen schaffen...
aber samstag gehts mit lycra (mit bank aufdruck  ) und clickies los...85km runde   hoffe die knie machen mit  
so muss mal schnell zur dänischprüfung...drückt mir die daumen!


----------



## Kitticat (15. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> das wär mir neu  muss morgen schaffen...
> aber samstag gehts mit lycra (mit bank aufdruck  ) und clickies los...85km runde   hoffe die knie machen mit
> so muss mal schnell zur dänischprüfung...drückt mir die daumen!



  Mist!!! Ich muss ja morgen auch arbeiten. Hab wohl auch noch ein kleines Apfelwein-Kopf-Problem Klar drück ich Dir die Daumen für die Prüfung und fürs Knie...85km, Du machst mir WIRKLICH Angst...


----------



## THBiker (15. Juni 2006)

Ich niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicht    

kommst du am WE zum biken 


Achja...bevor ich´s vergesse  


*DEUTSCHLAAAAA**AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA**AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND*


----------



## Kitticat (15. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicht
> 
> kommst du am WE zum biken
> 
> ...



Leider nicht. Lucia ist bei mir, der Vater weilt im Wakeboardcamp. Wetter soll ja wieder richtig gut werden Ist Dein Santa denn wieder betriebsbereit?
Ich bin dafür einen Forum-Fussballabend zu machen. Irgendein D-Land Spiel wird doch mal am Woende sein?Mit Schorle und so....


----------



## THBiker (15. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Leider nicht. Lucia ist bei mir, der Vater weilt im Wakeboardcamp. Wetter soll ja wieder richtig gut werden Ist Dein Santa denn wieder betriebsbereit?
> Ich bin dafür einen Forum-Fussballabend zu machen. Irgendein D-Land Spiel wird doch mal am Woende sein?Mit Schorle und so....




ich würd gern mal nach FFM auf die WM Meile   ....wie wär´s???
Morgen und Samstag bin ich in DÜW auf WM Party....mal gucken...am Dienstag Mittwoch muss ich wohl Urlaub nehmen weil ja deutschland spielt  

achja und zum Endspiel nach Berlin    also WM mäßig bin ich für alles zu haben!

Könnten auch nächstes WE Samstags ne schöne biketour machen, danach bei mir bissl grillen und WM gucken und danach auf´s WEinfest in Niederkirchen...ich hab HEIMSPIEL  ....nunja.....wie schaut´s aus 

Mein Santa ist immer noch lahm gelegt.... ...Bremse wurde eingeschickt!! Und so wie´s ausschautr  ist die Gabel der Sau auch irgendwie defekt....naja kann ich wenigstens die Brmse ans Snta bauen


----------



## Kitticat (16. Juni 2006)

Klar, Du kannst hier jederzeit einen Schlafplatz auf dem Sofa haben...mit Familienanschluss Ich war auch noch garnicht am Main zum gucken das wär mal ne Idee. Nächstes Woende bin ich hier in Ffm total verplant..toll, mein Rad funktioniert aber ich hab keine Zeit Aber die Woche drauf...1./2. Juli..da könnts klappen


----------



## THBiker (16. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, Du kannst hier jederzeit einen Schlafplatz auf dem Sofa haben...mit Familienanschluss Ich war auch noch garnicht am Main zum gucken das wär mal ne Idee. Nächstes Woende bin ich hier in Ffm total verplant..toll, mein Rad funktioniert aber ich hab keine Zeit Aber die Woche drauf...1./2. Juli..da könnts klappen




Danke  ...Familienanschluss    aber allein geh ich auch net auf die WM Meile......kommt wer mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (17. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Danke  ...Familienanschluss    aber allein geh ich auch net auf die WM Meile......kommt wer mit


Dienstag Frustsaufen in KL... Da kann ich aber niemanden um mich gebrauchen...


----------



## THBiker (17. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag Frustsaufen in KL... Da kann ich aber niemanden um mich gebrauchen...




Bist du für Ecuador   

Wenn 

*DEUTSCHLAAAAAA**AAAAAAAAAAAAA**AAAAAAAAAAAAND*


Gruppenerster wird, ist dann am Sa bei mir WM Party und danach Weinfest in Lower-Church



und Ghana schießt gerade das 2:0


----------



## strandi (17. Juni 2006)

der strandinator kommt grad von seiner 85km runde...leicht ermattet aber guter dinge   anstelle von müsliriegeln gibbet bei mir nur noch beef jerky (trockenfleisch)...2,5% fett aber dafür 40% protein...das geht direkt in die muskeln  100g tüte über den tag verteilt reingehauen und immer kette rechts gehabt  100g kosten leider nur 7 euronen


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> der strandinator kommt grad von seiner 85km runde...leicht ermattet aber guter dinge   anstelle von müsliriegeln gibbet bei mir nur noch beef jerky (trockenfleisch)...2,5% fett aber dafür 40% protein...das geht direkt in die muskeln  100g tüte über den tag verteilt reingehauen und immer kette rechts gehabt  100g kosten leider nur 7 euronen


Wir wollen die Höhenmeter wissen, wir wollen die Höhenmeter wissen...


----------



## THBiker (18. Juni 2006)

<50Hm


----------



## strandi (18. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen die Höhenmeter wissen, wir wollen die Höhenmeter wissen...


hm 150-200hm...hab ja keinen tacho, aber im wald is echt ein ständiges auf und ab...gute schaltung muss sein


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hm 150-200hm...hab ja keinen tacho, aber im wald is echt ein ständiges auf und ab...gute schaltung muss sein


LOOOL... dafür brauchste garkeine Schaltung... Singlespeed rockt bestimmt...

100 HM mache ich ja schon fast von der Innenstadt zu Uni...


----------



## strandi (18. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> LOOOL... dafür brauchste garkeine Schaltung...


und das sagt mir der der meint das er massig federweg für DH braucht...so setzt man prioritäten


----------



## THBiker (18. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> und das sagt mir der der meint das er massig federweg für DH braucht...so setzt man prioritäten




vielleicht ersetzt Federweg mangelnde Fahrtechnik    .....dann brauch ich doch 250mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (18. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> und das sagt mir der der meint das er massig federweg für DH braucht...so setzt man prioritäten


Downhill ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff und viele Nutzen das Wort in der wörtlichen Übersetzung Englisch-Deutsch.
Berg runter... d.h. solange man ohne zu treten rollen kann ist das für die Downhill... Weitere Fragen?!


----------



## strandi (18. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Downhill ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff und viele Nutzen das Wort in der wörtlichen Übersetzung Englisch-Deutsch.
> Berg runter... d.h. solange man ohne zu treten rollen kann ist das für die Downhill... Weitere Fragen?!


wer downhill im sportlichen sinne beherrscht rollt schneller den berg runter als andere "runtertreten"...natürlich mit halbem federweg  noch fragen?


----------



## THBiker (18. Juni 2006)

macht doch mal ein Rennen gegeneinander....

auf´ner Strecke die keiner von euch beiden kennt.....

erst beide auf´m Hardtail danach beide auf´m Fully


wär doch was...oder


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> macht doch mal ein Rennen gegeneinander....
> 
> auf´ner Strecke die keiner von euch beiden kennt.....
> 
> ...


pfff... betreibe den Sport für mich und nicht um meine Eiergröße zu präsentieren...   Von daher: Abgelehnt...


----------



## strandi (18. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> pfff... betreibe den Sport für mich und nicht um meine Eiergröße zu präsentieren...   Von daher: Abgelehnt...


ich tu´s nur ungern, aber hier stimme ich dir zu  
wenn wir unsere eiergrösse präsentieren wollten, würden wir so fahren wie der burnz


----------



## bikeburnz (18. Juni 2006)

rofl..das hab ich gelesen.. 

ich repräsentiere hier nit meine eier für irgendwen, sondern nur für mich..
man nennt sowas ehrgeiz  
wart nur ab strandi, beim roadtrip.... 


-----
*Zitat Oliver Kahn : "Wir brauchen Eier!"*
-----


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (19. Juni 2006)

okok .......dann halt nicht...... ....Strandi, ich hätt dich auch angefeuert


----------



## strandi (19. Juni 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> wart nur ab strandi, beim roadtrip....


 da wirste mich wohl solange piesacken bis ich genauso verrückte sachen wie du machen werde


----------



## strandi (19. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ....Strandi, ich hätt dich auch angefeuert


----------



## Kitticat (19. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> da wirste mich wohl solange piesacken bis ich genauso verrückte sachen wie du machen werde



Davon kannst Du zu 100% ausgehen!!! Hab gestern auch meinen ersten Katzensprung gemacht und mich damit in die Klasse der Knie bis Oberschenkelhohen Sprünge eingereiht...


----------



## strandi (19. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Davon kannst Du zu 100% ausgehen!!! Hab gestern auch meinen ersten Katzensprung gemacht und mich damit in die Klasse der Knie bis Oberschenkelhohen Sprünge eingereiht...


hey glückwunsch  wenn mari das liest macht er auch nen hohen sprung...vom collini center   wenn du so weiter machst wollen die jungs bald net mehr mit dir fahren


----------



## Kitticat (19. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hey glückwunsch  wenn mari das liest macht er auch nen hohen sprung...vom collini center   wenn du so weiter machst wollen die jungs bald net mehr mit dir fahren



...das wäre traurig...aber soweit wirds hoffentlich nicht kommen  
Für Mari wärs ja schon Hüfthoch gewesen


----------



## han (19. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> ...das wäre traurig...aber soweit wirds hoffentlich nicht kommen
> Für Mari wärs ja schon Hüfthoch gewesen


 uffbasse, kann auch lesen  

Na endlich habe ich ein Vorbild


----------



## Kitticat (19. Juni 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> uffbasse, kann auch lesen



So wars ja auch gedacht


----------



## THBiker (19. Juni 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> uffbasse, kann auch lesen
> 
> Na endlich habe ich ein Vorbild




hat ja auch keiner bestritten  ...dazu spielt´s ja keine Rolle wie hoch die Knie/Hüften sind.....


wir sollten die höhen nromieren.....z.B. eine Han-Hüfte = ..... 0,7m


----------



## strandi (19. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wir sollten die höhen nromieren.....z.B. eine Han-Hüfte = ..... 0,7m


0,7m  is er etwa noch gewachsen in der letzten zeit  *duck&wech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (19. Juni 2006)

also 70cm Bauchumfang sind ja sooo schlecht nicht  

Aber mit Strandi Adoniskörper kann ja z.Z. keiner mithalten.


----------



## strandi (19. Juni 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> also 70cm Bauchumfang sind ja sooo schlecht nicht
> 
> Aber mit Strandi Adoniskörper kann ja z.Z. keiner mithalten.


bauchumfang  hüfthöhe, oder?  
aber wenigstens siehst du es ein das mein körper das mass aller dinge darstellt


----------



## Flugrost (19. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> bauchumfang  hüfthöhe, oder?
> aber wenigstens siehst du es ein das mein körper das mass aller dinge darstellt


Deiner vielleicht, dieser hier nicht.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Juni 2006)

Bei solch einem Körper kann`s aber ganz leicht auch soooo enden


----------



## face-to-ground (19. Juni 2006)

sooo...back 

und kaum is man wieder in d-land, is auch schon besch..eidenes wetter angesagt..jungejunge...da war mir die quälerei bei 40°C in parma lieber - da gabs nach der glorreichen abfahrt auffer straße lecker schinken und käse als wiedergutmachung 
gesamthöhenmeter rechne ich irgendwann noch aus, aber es waren mehr als genug...


----------



## Kelme (19. Juni 2006)

Ok, mein Beitrag zum Thread. Das sieht nicht nach nur zwei Wochen Pause aus.





@Face-to-ground: Du hast mehr Zeit zum Training.


Kelme - Threadunterstützer


----------



## THBiker (19. Juni 2006)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, mein Beitrag zum Thread. Das sieht nicht nach zwei nur Wochen Pause aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




    

Beide gleich   ..du weißt...wer den Schaden...... .....dann mal gute Besserung...ich glaub ich hole das Zeugs bei Manny ab...tragen kannst du wohl eh nix   

achja.....Gips im Sommer ist was schönes...kenn mich da aus ...wie lange? Was´n passiert? Details!! 
wie machst du das mit´m tippen


----------



## Kitticat (19. Juni 2006)

Uh je...ich hoffe, das ist nicht passiert weil Du durch unser Enduro-Plakat so animiert warst  
Gute Besserung!!


----------



## face-to-ground (19. Juni 2006)

AUTSCH!! hoffe, daß das nur ein gag ist und das bildchen ne fotomontage 
wenn nicht, dann wünsche ich dir eine baldige genesung :-/

kleines résumé der tage in italien:  5 tagestouren, davon eine "flach", 6000hm, knapp 500km gefahren, durchschnittstemperatur von 35°C und ich hab beim fahren 17000Kcal verbraten.
der parmiggiano reggiano schmeckt umwerfend, der schinken sowieso 
bilder werd ich irgendwann, wenn ich zeit und lust zugleich hab mal in mein fotoalbum packen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (19. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> parmiggiano reggiano schmeckt umwerfend,...


Hö? Wassen das für nen Teufelszeug?! 

Ach... wir wollen die Bilder sehen, wir wollen die Bilder sehen... 

nico

P.S.: Unbedingt mal anhören: Mundstuhl - Germans


----------



## strandi (19. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> und ich hab beim fahren 17000Kcal verbraten.


will auch!!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> will auch!!!!


Kann der kleine Mann im Kopf mal wieder nicht genug bekommen Strandi?!


----------



## strandi (19. Juni 2006)

soooo, dann will ich euch mal mit nem urlaubsfoto beglücken


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Juni 2006)

So fande ich dich ein bisschen gemütlicher!


----------



## Kitticat (19. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> will auch!!!!




Mit Trockenfleisch???:kotz: Da hab ich ja lieber 3 kg mehr auf der Hüfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (19. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Trockenfleisch???:kotz: Da hab ich ja lieber 3 kg mehr auf der Hüfte


magste das net  ich finds echt lecker...würds aber auch lecker finden wenn es mehr kalorien hätte


----------



## Kitticat (19. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> magste das net  ich finds echt lecker...würds aber auch lecker finden wenn es mehr kalorien hätte



Hmm...erinnert mich irgendwie an Schrumpfköpfe...*schüttel*
Aber das Ergebniss gefällt mir


----------



## THBiker (19. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> soooo, dann will ich euch mal mit nem urlaubsfoto beglücken




Jetzt noch´n bissl Muskelaufbau betreiben, dann wird das schon


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm...erinnert mich irgendwie an Schrumpfköpfe...*schüttel*


krank...


----------



## strandi (19. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt noch´n bissl Muskelaufbau betreiben, dann wird das schon


dann seh ich ja wieder aus wie´n michellinmännchen


----------



## Kitticat (19. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> krank...



Sowas zu essen oder mein Vergleich


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas zu essen oder mein Vergleich


Mädel... BEIDES!


----------



## THBiker (19. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> dann seh ich ja wieder aus wie´n michellinmännchen




naja bissl Definition würde nicht schaden  ... naja...ich greif mal lieber an meine eigene Nase...oder so


----------



## Kitticat (19. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Mädel... BEIDES!


----------



## Kitticat (19. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ..ich greif mal lieber an meine eigene Nase...oder so



 Und dann definiert sich das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (19. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> naja bissl Definition würde nicht schaden  ... naja...ich greif mal lieber an meine eigene Nase...oder so


eher an die eigene wampe


----------



## THBiker (19. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann definiert sich das?



bei dir nicht   

@strandi
jo oder so......aber ich hab ja noch´ne Ausrede....erst seit Mai wieder im regelmäßigen Training....naja lange darf ich die net mehr verwenden


----------



## strandi (19. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> bei dir nicht
> 
> @strandi
> jo oder so......aber ich hab ja noch´ne Ausrede....erst seit Mai wieder im regelmäßigen Training....naja lange darf ich die net mehr verwenden


stimmt sonst wirste noch gefragt ob mai 06 oder 07  
na mal schauen wie sich mein marathontraining noch so auswirkt


----------



## Kitticat (19. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> bei dir nicht



Stubs jetzt schon die ganze Zeit an meiner Nase rum..nix!!!!


----------



## THBiker (19. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt sonst wirste noch gefragt ob mai 06 oder 07
> na mal schauen wie sich mein marathontraining noch so auswirkt


     
nönö....paßt schon wieder


----------



## THBiker (19. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Stubs jetzt schon die ganze Zeit an meiner Nase rum..nix!!!!



was soll bei dir auch noch weg.....bei dir muß´n bissl was drauf


----------



## Kitticat (19. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was soll bei dir auch noch weg.....bei dir muß´n bissl was drauf



*gähn*kommt jetzt wieder die alte Geschichte mit den Möpsen?
Ich muss für ein neues Rad sparen. Da bleibt für sowas nix übrig


----------



## THBiker (19. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> *gähn*kommt jetzt wieder die alte Geschichte mit den Möpsen?
> Ich muss für ein neues Rad sparen. Da bleibt für sowas nix übrig


`

öhm nee so war das nicht gemeint.....aber an dir ist doch echt nix dran  ....


----------



## Kitticat (19. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> `
> 
> öhm nee so war das nicht gemeint.....aber an dir ist doch echt nix dran  ....



Ach, Th  , jetzt kann ich beruhigt ins Bett...Gutes Nächtle allerseits!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (19. Juni 2006)

strandi: einfach mitmachen, wie ich fleissig trainiere  kann dir ja mal nen screener von der polar-trainingssoft zukommen lassen, damit du sehen kannst, was ich alles verbraten hab  (ohne nen "strandi-körper" haben zu wollen - das war nur training, damit ich diese fahrt überstehe...)


----------



## strandi (20. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> strandi: einfach mitmachen, wie ich fleissig trainiere  kann dir ja mal nen screener von der polar-trainingssoft zukommen lassen, damit du sehen kannst, was ich alles verbraten hab  (ohne nen "strandi-körper" haben zu wollen - das war nur training, damit ich diese fahrt überstehe...)


war nur einfach von dieser zahl begeistert...wenn ich 17000kcal verbrennen würde, könnte ich endlich mal wieder fressen wie früher  
na mal schauen wie sich mein trainingspensum entwickelt...hab grosse pläne für den 1.10.


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Juni 2006)

Hier in KL fangen se schon wieder an zu trommele wie die Weltmeister... Irgendwann ruf ich noch mal die Polizei wegen der WM Meile. Wissen die den nicht das es Leute gibt die auch an ihrem freien Tag lernen müssen???


----------



## strandi (20. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hier in KL fangen se schon wieder an zu trommele wie die Weltmeister... Irgendwann ruf ich noch mal die Polizei wegen der WM Meile. Wissen die den nicht das es Leute gibt die auch an ihrem freien Tag lernen müssen???


wenn du jetzt schon so anfängst will ich dich net als rentner erleben


----------



## Speedbullit (20. Juni 2006)

Nico, ich muss dir leider sagen, dass du ein grandioses rennen verpaßt hast


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du jetzt schon so anfängst will ich dich net als rentner erleben


Boah! Halb Trinidat ist glaube ich hier. Zumindest hören sie die Trommeln danach an! 

Wenn ich Rentner bin rege ich mich nur noch über Mountainbiker auf... furchbares Volk... 



			
				Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> Nico, ich muss dir leider sagen, dass du ein grandioses rennen verpaßt hast


Wem sagste das. Ich habs nur geschafft mich am Freitag zu zerschießen... 
Die Ergebnisse habe ich mir schon gestern angeschaut. Scheinst ja sauber einen raus gehauen zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (20. Juni 2006)

na ja wie mans nimmt, lief leider nicht so richtig gut. habe mir im qualilauf die kurbel verbogen und musste dann das rennen mit einer geliehenen, weniger verbogenen kurbel fahren. zudem konnte ich das pedal nicht austauschen, da sich die hülse in der kurbel mitgedreht hat. mit klickis wäre es noch besser gewesen. aber spass gemacht hats und das ist die hauptsache


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> na ja wie mans nimmt, lief leider nicht so richtig gut. habe mir im qualilauf die kurbel verbogen und musste dann das rennen mit einer geliehenen, weniger verbogenen kurbel fahren. zudem konnte ich das pedal nicht austauschen, da sich die hülse in der kurbel mitgedreht hat. mit klickis wäre es noch besser gewesen. aber spass gemacht hats und das ist die hauptsache


Umsobesser... unter erschwerten Bedingungen bist du sicherlich Sieger der Herzen geworden! 
Biste dann mit einem Klickschuh und mit einem Skateschuh gefahren?


----------



## Speedbullit (20. Juni 2006)

ne nur mit flats, sieger der herzen wurde ich aber mit meinem riesen hämatom am oberschenkeln, dank einer wurzelmassage


----------



## strandi (20. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ne nur mit flats, sieger der herzen wurde ich aber mit meinem riesen hämatom am oberschenkeln, dank einer wurzelmassage


wir wollen bilder sehen! also net vom hämatom aber vom rennen


----------



## Kitticat (20. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wir wollen bilder sehen! also net vom hämatom aber vom rennen



...ich schon!!!


----------



## Optimizer (20. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> AUTSCH!! hoffe, daß das nur ein gag ist und das bildchen ne fotomontage
> wenn nicht, dann wünsche ich dir eine baldige genesung :-/



Wenn einer von Euch auch so'nen Verband will.... ich lade Euch gerne zu ner Ausfahrt ein!

Gruß
Der Optimizer - Kelmevernichter


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich schon!!!



hmm...das war sowas von vorhersehbar...


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Juni 2006)

Optimizer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn einer von Euch auch so'nen Verband will.... ich lade Euch gerne zu ner Ausfahrt ein!
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer - Kelmevernichter



warum? isser dir davongefahren und du hast ihn dann vermöbelt?


----------



## Kelme (20. Juni 2006)

1. Das Bild ist echt.
2. Der Optimizer war vor mir und der Schuhlose hinter mir. Zangentaktik sozusagen.


Kelme


----------



## strandi (20. Juni 2006)

Optimizer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn einer von Euch auch so'nen Verband will.... ich lade Euch gerne zu ner Ausfahrt ein!


glaub von den hier anwesenden schaffen das alle auch alleine  sind ja alles sozusagen profi-invaliden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (20. Juni 2006)

word up!


----------



## THBiker (20. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hier in KL fangen se schon wieder an zu trommele wie die Weltmeister... Irgendwann ruf ich noch mal die Polizei wegen der WM Meile. Wissen die den nicht das es Leute gibt die auch an ihrem freien Tag lernen müssen???




Jetzt stell dich net so an...es ist WM


DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND


ich fahr morgen nach FFM und nächste Woche komm ich auch nach KL zum Trommeln  
wo istz dein Fenster, ich stell mich extra drunter


----------



## Bumble (20. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> *gähn*kommt jetzt wieder die alte Geschichte mit den Möpsen?
> Ich muss für ein neues Rad sparen. Da bleibt für sowas nix übrig



*Also doch ein Freerider, ich wusste es doch   

Und das mit den Möpsen lass mal so   Basst scho, wie die Franken zu sagen pflegen    *


----------



## Kitticat (20. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Also doch ein Freerider, ich wusste es doch
> 
> Und das mit den Möpsen lass mal so   Basst scho, wie die Franken zu sagen pflegen    *



..wie bist Du nur drauf gekommen   
Und Danke


----------



## bikeburnz (20. Juni 2006)

ja bumble, wenn du dich nicht anstrengst, hüpft die kitti bald höhere drops als du


----------



## han (20. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt stell dich net so an...es ist WM
> 
> 
> DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND
> ...


ich bin am Freitag in KL  
KSA - ESP


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Juni 2006)

@ han: feine sache!! *g* hab vip-karten für das spiel....
und morgen/heute gehts ab nach münchen, da hab ich auch ne karte für  
das ganze auch noch, obwohl ich mir weder was aus fußball mache, noch sonst irgendwie das normal schaue...aber es is ja wm


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> das ganze auch noch, obwohl ich mir weder was aus fußball mache, noch sonst irgendwie das normal schaue...aber es is ja wm


Geht mir genauso und ich stell mich auch bei jedem Deutschlandspiel vor ne Leinwand. Bis jetzt hats ihn ja glück gebracht...  in zwei Wochen ungefähr geht mein Sportereigniss los: Tour de France!


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Juni 2006)

ich führe den thread mal wieder zu seinem ursprung zurück. nette wurzelmassage, nach 5 m gap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (21. Juni 2006)

doppel post


----------



## Kitticat (21. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> doppel post



Uiiiii, AUA!!!, aber netter Arsch nur die Schenkel könnten mal bissi in die Sonne...


----------



## Didgi (21. Juni 2006)

Wow, das sieht ja übel aus   Wo ist das denn passiert, und wie?

P.S.: Schicke Boxer


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Juni 2006)

Fette Shorts... 

Am Freitag passiert, eben fotografiert. Habe langsam das Gefühl das geht gernicht mehr weg...


----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Fette Shorts...
> 
> Am Freitag passiert, eben fotografiert. Habe langsam das Gefühl das geht gernicht mehr weg...


mach dir nix draus...hab immernoch ne leichte blaufärbung wo ich vor ca. 2 jahren in der rinne mit dem oberschenkel auf den vorbau geknallt bin  wird aber weniger mit der zeit...


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Uiiiii, AUA!!!, aber netter Arsch nur die Schenkel könnten mal bissi in die Sonne...



danke  , ja ich bin der käsroller delüx zur zeit, komm auch irgenwie nicht so recht dazu mich mal in die sonne zu legen. 

an der stelle musstest du ein ca. 5-6 m gap überwinden, landung war dann unmittelbar vor einem wurzelfeld, hinter dem es scharft recht in eine kurve ging. beim ersten trainigsrun am so hat es mich dann ausgehebelt und direkt über die wurzel gezogen. jetzt sieht es noch besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2006)

so, nachdem ich gestern abend noch ne 55km XC Tour gemacht hab is jetzt erstmal genug mit sport  am WE gehts nach schweden innen bikepark  
http://www.vangafreeriders.com/
hier noch ne livecam vom lift




achtet heute abend mal drauf wenn´s bei euch dunkel is kann man hier fast noch fahren


----------



## Didgi (21. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> danke  , ja ich bin der käsroller delüx zur zeit, komm auch irgenwie nicht so recht dazu mich mal in die sonne zu legen.
> 
> an der stelle musstest du ein ca. 5-6 m gap überwinden, landung war dann unmittelbar vor einem wurzelfeld, hinter dem es scharft recht in eine kurve ging. beim ersten trainigsrun am so hat es mich dann ausgehebelt und direkt über die wurzel gezogen. jetzt sieht es noch besser aus



Klingt fies, wo war das? In Steinach?


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Juni 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt fies, wo war das? In Steinach?



ja, hier ein pic von dem schönen gap, danach ging es direkt mit mach 9 in einen anlieger, kurz vor streckenende kam dann nochmal ein vergleichbares gap-


----------



## Didgi (21. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ja, hier ein pic von dem schönen gap, danach ging es direkt mit mach 9 in einen anlieger, kurz vor streckenende kam dann nochmal ein vergleichbares gap-



Wow, sieht heiss aus! Sieht gar nicht so schlimm aus wie du erzählt hast  Aber keine Angst, ich glaub es dir!

Daniel


----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2006)

kewles helmcam video...wenn der weiterhin so fährt können wir ihn vielleicht auch hier in den fred einladen  
http://www.break.com/index/bikecrashcam19.html


----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2006)

wo wir grad dabei sind...hat eigentlich schonmal jemand n triple-tailwhip gesehen  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lYoa-6EGUo


----------



## bikeburnz (21. Juni 2006)

der crash is geil.. whistler is halt nit so easy..


----------



## Kitticat (21. Juni 2006)

Komme gerade von der WM Meile. Die beliebteste Modefarbe scheint dieses Jahr orange zu sein *würg* und das Parfum das die Alle hatten...kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor... 


@strandi: In Schweden isses genauso dunkel wie hier


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> ich führe den thread mal wieder zu seinem ursprung zurück. nette wurzelmassage, nach 5 m gap



Geile Shorts

@Strandi
ganz schön dunkel dort 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Komme gerade von der WM Meile. Die beliebteste Modefarbe scheint dieses Jahr orange zu sein *würg* und das Parfum das die Alle hatten...kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...
> 
> 
> @strandi: In Schweden isses genauso dunkel wie hier


zuuuu spät...unterschied sieht man gegen 22.30 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (22. Juni 2006)

soooo - schlaf gestrichen für heute...komme eben aus muc zurück - ein stau nach dem anderen, aber der letzte war wenigstens mit nem guten grund: lkw ausgebrannt.......oh mann..was postet ihr für bilder? das macht zwar wach, ist aber irgendwie kurz vor der seelischen grausamkeit...


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Juni 2006)

is ja nix los hier...
ich glaube ich geh noch ne Runde Bf2 zocken bevor ich heim fahre...


----------



## Kitticat (22. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> zuuuu spät...unterschied sieht man gegen 22.30 uhr



Aha!!! Da pass ich heut mal auf! Wenn das bei den Italos hier nebenan so weitergeht is eh net an schlafen zu denken. Normal geh ich ja immer um 22:00 Uhr ins Bett.


----------



## THBiker (22. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Aha!!! Da pass ich heut mal auf! Wenn das bei den Italos hier nebenan so weitergeht is eh net an schlafen zu denken. Normal geh ich ja immer um 22:00 Uhr ins Bett.




hehe...kommst heute wieder um deinen Schlaf  .....ab runter und mitfeiern


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Aha!!! Da pass ich heut mal auf! Wenn das bei den Italos hier nebenan so weitergeht is eh net an schlafen zu denken. Normal geh ich ja immer um 22:00 Uhr ins Bett.


wenn du´s ganz extrem sehen willst dann nimmst du diese webcams hier  
http://www.skistar.com/are/webcam/
da findet in 5 wochen ein bikefestival statt...dort scheint um 23.30 noch die sonne


----------



## han (22. Juni 2006)

genau, Feier mit. Hier ist eher ruhiger  Muss wohl doch noch nach Mannheim

ITALIA
ITALIA
ITALIA


----------



## face-to-ground (22. Juni 2006)

han fährt dann mit dem bike um den wasserturm 

|||||||||


----------



## bikeburnz (22. Juni 2006)

*So Leute es gibt was grandioses aus dem Saarland zu berichten, für alle die es noch nit wissen *
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2781757#post2781757

dann können endlich mal die Pälzer ins Saarland kommen und nit immer umgekehrt...


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> *So Leute es gibt was grandioses aus dem Saarland zu berichten, für alle die es noch nit wissen *
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2781757#post2781757
> 
> dann können endlich mal die Pälzer ins Saarland kommen und nit immer umgekehrt...


sauber  sogar ein grund mehr für mich nach lux zu ziehen wenn der job es ermöglicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (22. Juni 2006)

na dann sollten wir hier auch mal zuversichtlich sein, dass wir 2010 nen Bikepark haben   

Ole ole....han wo feierst du....

ich bin platt war die letzte nacht in FFM.....ole ole


----------



## Kitticat (22. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hehe...kommst heute wieder um deinen Schlaf  .....ab runter und mitfeiern



Na so schlimm wart Ihr nun wirklich nicht. Aber auf jeden Fall habt Ihr schneller geschlafen als ich...Hopfen beruhigt halt


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2006)

so damit kitti mir auch glaubt das man im norden länger biken kann gibbet hier zwei screenshots...einer aus der pfalz und einer aus vånga


----------



## THBiker (22. Juni 2006)

Ole Ole


Kroatien fährt nach Hause    

und die Socceroos sind weiter            


Han, gehst du mit nach KL wenn die Italos gegen die Socceroos verlieren??


----------



## han (22. Juni 2006)

bin ja schon morgen dort und habe Urlaub genommen  
Montag müsste ich ja auch schon um 14 Uhr aus dem Büro.. geht nicht  
Dann geht halt Strandbar in LU und danach Baden am Wasserturm. Die Aussies können am Montag packen


----------



## THBiker (23. Juni 2006)

Ahja.....Urlaub...Montag und Dienstag zum nüchtern werden!!!! 

na das wird dir doch deine Mannschaft wert sein ..du bist mir ja´n Italiener  

Kommst du nach Niederkirchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (23. Juni 2006)

strandi: Da muss ich wohl umziehen...wo der Tag für mich doch immer zu wenig Stunden hat, wäre das die ideale Lösung!


----------



## strandi (23. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> strandi: Da muss ich wohl umziehen...wo der Tag für mich doch immer zu wenig Stunden hat, wäre das die ideale Lösung!


aber nur im sommer  im winter wirds um 9 uhr hell und um 15 uhr dunkel


----------



## han (23. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ahja.....Urlaub...Montag und Dienstag zum nüchtern werden!!!!
> 
> na das wird dir doch deine Mannschaft wert sein ..du bist mir ja´n Italiener
> 
> Kommst du nach Niederkirchen?


erst am Samstag. Muss noch eine Schwedische Fahne besorgen  
Strandi kann mir bestimmt schnell eine besorgen


----------



## THBiker (23. Juni 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> erst am Samstag. Muss noch eine Schwedische Fahne besorgen
> Strandi kann mir bestimmt schnell eine besorgen



     

kommst du zu mir?? gucken bei mir und danach -fest


----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. Juni 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> erst am Samstag. Muss noch eine Schwedische Fahne besorgen
> Strandi kann mir bestimmt schnell eine besorgen



Wenn ich Dich am Samstag mit ner schwedischen Fahne erwische, stech ich Dir bei unserer nächsten Ausfahrt die Reifen platt


----------



## han (23. Juni 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich Dich am Samstag mit ner schwedischen Fahne erwische, stech ich Dir bei unserer nächsten Ausfahrt die Reifen platt


so wie ich dir damals vom Staabenberg runter?


----------



## strandi (23. Juni 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> erst am Samstag. Muss noch eine Schwedische Fahne besorgen
> Strandi kann mir bestimmt schnell eine besorgen


yup geht klar  
werd sonntag in dem schwedischen bikepark auch auf jeden fall meine wahre herkunft verschleiern...egal wie das spiel ausgeht...entweder krieg ich sonst aufs maul oder werd ausgelacht


----------



## face-to-ground (23. Juni 2006)

@ strandi: feigling...steh doch halt dazu...wenn se dir kloppe androhen, musst nur schnell fahren, getreu dem motto: angst hab ich keine, aber laufen kann ich....

@ han: ich wollte morgen ne 2x3m-schwedenfahne vom balkon hängen  vielleicht fliegen die deutschen ja morgen schon raus....

nach hause fahren brauchen se ja dann schon mal nicht - die welt ist ja schließlich zu gast


----------



## THBiker (23. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> @ strandi: feigling...steh doch halt dazu...wenn se dir kloppe androhen, musst nur schnell fahren, getreu dem motto: angst hab ich keine, aber laufen kann ich....



Genau...steh mal zu deiner Herkunft.....haben uns am Mittwoch auch zwischen zig-tausend Holländer gestellt und die ausgesungen .......ole ole


Also mit Schwedenfahne braucht am Sa bei mir niemand auftauchen.....


----------



## strandi (23. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Genau...steh mal zu deiner Herkunft.....haben uns am Mittwoch auch zwischen zig-tausend Holländer gestellt und die ausgesungen .......ole ole
> 
> 
> Also mit Schwedenfahne braucht am Sa bei mir niemand auftauchen.....


da is auch ein unterschied zwischen holländern und schweden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (23. Juni 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> so wie ich dir damals vom Staabenberg runter?



Aha, DU warst das!!!!!! 

Du alter italienischer Messerschwinger


----------



## strandi (24. Juni 2006)

uha...der strandinator kommt grad von ner mittsommernachtsfeier zurück...richtig geil mit lagerfeuer am strand usw...schön mit dornfelder einen reingeballert  aber wer saufen kann kann auch radfahren...also eben nochmal schnell 15km nach hause geradelt   
hab ich schonmal erwähnt das ich skandinavien im sommer liebe? im osten geht schon wieder die sonne auf


----------



## Kitticat (24. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> uha...der strandinator kommt grad von ner mittsommernachtsfeier zurück...richtig geil mit lagerfeuer am strand usw...schön mit dornfelder einen reingeballert  aber wer saufen kann kann auch radfahren...also eben nochmal schnell 15km nach hause geradelt
> hab ich schonmal erwähnt das ich skandinavien im sommer liebe? im osten geht schon wieder die sonne auf



...und die anderen 9 bis 10 Monate hasde Depressionen weils schon mittags um 5 dunkel is...Aber auch da hilft sicher Dornfelder


----------



## strandi (24. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> ...und die anderen 9 bis 10 Monate hasde Depressionen weils schon mittags um 5 dunkel is...Aber auch da hilft sicher Dornfelder


der rotwein wird mein tod sein


----------



## Kitticat (24. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> der rotwein wird mein tod sein



Saufexzesse machen auch schlank... zumindest wenn man soweit is das man nurnoch an den nächsten Schoppen denkt. Also:geniess die Sonne und die lange Helligkeit


----------



## face-to-ground (26. Juni 2006)

hab auch gehört, daß viel saufen schöner machen soll  und die intelligenz steigert....ich glaube, es wird allerhöchste zeit für mich, daß ich damit anfange


----------



## strandi (26. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch gehört, daß viel saufen schöner machen soll  und die intelligenz steigert....ich glaube, es wird allerhöchste zeit für mich, daß ich damit anfange


kein alkohol is auch keine lösung   
was meinste wohl warum die ganzen taliban so frustriert sind


----------



## Speedbullit (26. Juni 2006)

das beste beispiel wie dehnbar der begriff umweltschutz ist. man kann nur hoffen, dass bruno als seltene sumpfdotterbluime wiedergeboren wird. dann ist ihm der schutz, der ihm gebührt sicher.


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> das beste beispiel wie dehnbar der begriff umweltschutz ist. man kann nur hoffen, dass bruno als seltene sumpfdotterbluime wiedergeboren wird. dann ist ihm der schutz, der ihm gebührt sicher.





wie wahr wie wahr...und wie traurig   ...erst will man den Bären wieder ansiedeln in den Nordalpen, dann ist er da, schießt man ihn ab!

Komisch nur, dass man, als man ihn fangen wollte nie gesehen hat....und kaum ist er freigegeben zum Abschus...kein Tag schon wird er erschossen   ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch nur, dass man, als man ihn fangen wollte nie gesehen hat....und kaum ist er freigegeben zum Abschus...kein Tag schon wird er erschossen   ....



Die Jagdfreigabe gilt erst Morgen 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Jagdfreigabe gilt erst Morgen
> Gruß Guru.



Naja noch schlimmer......


@Nico
weiß gar net was du dich so aufregst....komm grad aus KL...da iss ja nix los...also zwar viele Leute aber Null Stimmung....geh mal nach FFM ...ole oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ole ole oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> @Nico
> weiß gar net was du dich so aufregst....komm grad aus KL...da iss ja nix los...also zwar viele Leute aber Null Stimmung....geh mal nach FFM ...ole oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ole ole oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Heute Abend gings echt. Außer das wohl nen Komolitone von mir nen Cent in meine Klingel geklemmt hat und die Klingel 2 1/2 Stunden ununterbrochen gequäkt hat. Das fanden meine Nachbarn bestimmt nicht so cool. Ich auch nicht. Hab nämlich das Teil zerlegt und Kabel durchgeschnitten bis ich gerafft habe das da nen Cent in der Klingel steckt...


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Heute Abend gings echt. Außer das wohl nen Komolitone von mir nen Cent in meine Klingel geklemmt hat und die Klingel 2 1/2 Stunden ununterbrochen gequäkt hat. Das fanden meine Nachbarn bestimmt nicht so cool. Ich auch nicht. Hab nämlich das Teil zerlegt und Kabel durchgeschnitten bis ich gerafft habe das da nen Cent in der Klingel steckt...




      cooooooooooooooool


Naja die Spaghettis hatten auch nix zu feiern....völlig unverdient weiter  

ABER


*OHNE HOLLAND FAHR´N WIR NACH BERLIN*


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Juni 2006)

Alles wird gut:
-> http://geb.pfaelzer-biker.de/fcs.mpg


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Juni 2006)

@ th und auch ohne niederländische trainer..so ist recht 

mir doch egal ob das verdient war oder nicht - die rote karte war auch totaler humbug - letztlich zählt das ergebnis...und ich würd mir nen ast freuen, wenn die italiener für den rest der wm so besch...eiden spielen und trotzdem weiterkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (27. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> @ th und auch ohne niederländische trainer..so ist recht
> 
> mir doch egal ob das verdient war oder nicht - die rote karte war auch totaler humbug - letztlich zählt das ergebnis...und ich würd mir nen ast freuen, wenn die italiener für den rest der wm so besch...eiden spielen und trotzdem weiterkommen




jo stimmt scho...fragt keiner mehr danach....aber feiern tut ihr´s net...hab gedacht da ist italienische Party.....nüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüx...ich war voll und niemand hat gefeiert


----------



## Speedbullit (27. Juni 2006)

die japsen haben echt einen schuss

http://www.break.com/index/japaneseprank9.html


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Juni 2006)

...nen Schuss und viele lustige Ideen


----------



## kona-patient (27. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Heute Abend gings echt. Außer das wohl nen Komolitone von mir nen Cent in meine Klingel geklemmt hat und die Klingel 2 1/2 Stunden ununterbrochen gequäkt hat. Das fanden meine Nachbarn bestimmt nicht so cool. Ich auch nicht. Hab nämlich das Teil zerlegt und Kabel durchgeschnitten bis ich gerafft habe das da nen Cent in der Klingel steckt...



du bist echt zuuu geil


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Juni 2006)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> du bist echt zuuu geil


Jo dabei habe ich rausgefunden, dass ich wohl zwei Klingeln habe. Habe nämlich zu erst gedacht der Schalter direkt im Treppenhaus würde hängen, aber als ich den gedrückt habe hats noch irgendwo anders in meiner Wohung gebimmelt. Naja egal. Nächste Woche löte ich das Kabel einfach wieder dran. Hab mir schon überlegt nen Kippschalter zwischen zu machen, dass ich die Klingel abschalten kann wenn ich außer Haus gehe...


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Juni 2006)

tztztz...kabel anlöten...anlängen...da spricht de schlosser aus dir, nico


----------



## strandi (27. Juni 2006)

http://www.das-war-wohl-nix.com/  
das "got owned" video is goil


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> tztztz...kabel anlöten...anlängen...da spricht de schlosser aus dir, nico


Jaja... ich weiß du würdest auf beiden Seiten nen Zentimeter abisolieren und das dann einfach verzwirbeln... Aber eins musste endlich mal begreifen, wir sind hier nicht in Italien!!


----------



## THBiker (27. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja... ich weiß du würdest auf beiden Seiten nen Zentimeter abisolieren und das dann einfach verzwirbeln... Aber eins musste endlich mal begreifen, wir sind hier nicht in Italien!!




    

haben die dort schon Strom


----------



## strandi (27. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> haben die dort schon Strom


zumindest hätte die reparatur mindestens 2 monate auf sich warten lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (27. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja... ich weiß du würdest auf beiden Seiten nen Zentimeter abisolieren und das dann einfach verzwirbeln... Aber eins musste endlich mal begreifen, wir sind hier nicht in Italien!!




und das les ich von jemand, der 2.5 h nach nem centstück in der klingel sucht und nach x jahren feststellt, daß er zwei klingelanlagen hat   

@ strandi: nicht wenn du connections hast - dann wird das nebenbei bei nem besuch vor dem caffè erledigt


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> und das les ich von jemand, der 2.5 h nach nem centstück in der klingel sucht und nach x jahren feststellt, daß er zwei klingelanlagen hat


Ball falch halten... deine Zeitangaben sind jenseits von Gut und Böse...


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Juni 2006)

soll ich das zitieren, mit den 2.5 h? oder hast das fix editiert?


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Juni 2006)

Am Samstag fahre ich mit ein paar Kollegen von der Triathlongruppe von der Grenze aus nach Straßburg zum Tourprolog. Voraussetzung ist das es nicht Eisenbahnschienen hochkant regnet. Hat jemand Lust mit zu kommen? Schnitt wird so gegen 38-30 gehen, 120-130km aber schön flach am Rhein entlang...

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Juni 2006)

38????


----------



## Kitticat (28. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> 38????




Die jungen Leut, die hams eben noch eilig...


----------



## THBiker (28. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Die jungen Leut, die hams eben noch eilig...


und das mit dem Helius ST


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> 38????


meinte doch 28... Zipfel...


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Juni 2006)

hehe..nico hat gemeint, daß er da ankommen wollte, bevor er 38 wird 

die eisenbahnschienen sind übrigens heute morgen runtergekommen - für den rest der woche soll es wohl halten... (der gemeine meteorologe sagt da ganz profan "starkregen" dazu...ich weiß nicht was die nehmen, aber es sorgt wohl dafür, daß man alles im großen maßstab sieht ) dank sündhaft teurer gore-tex-regenjacke (genau die, kitti ) ist mein oberkörper trocken geblieben - aber die schuhe haben wieder diese lustigen geräusche bei jedem schritt gemacht und man konnte sogar wasser aus ihnen kippen, als ich sie ausgezogen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (28. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hehe..nico hat gemeint, daß er da ankommen wollte, bevor er 38 wird
> 
> die eisenbahnschienen sind übrigens heute morgen runtergekommen - für den rest der woche soll es wohl halten... (der gemeine meteorologe sagt da ganz profan "starkregen" dazu...ich weiß nicht was die nehmen, aber es sorgt wohl dafür, daß man alles im großen maßstab sieht ) dank sündhaft teurer gore-tex-regenjacke (genau die, kitti ) ist mein oberkörper trocken geblieben - aber die schuhe haben wieder diese lustigen geräusche bei jedem schritt gemacht und man konnte sogar wasser aus ihnen kippen, als ich sie ausgezogen habe


Astrein. So muss das sein. Das macht hart und zäh! 

Komme auchgerade von einer 3 Stunden Rune zurück. Haben zwar nicht soviel Höhenmeter und KM vernichtet, dafür habe ich die zwei anderen Rennradfahrer mal klar in ihre Schranken verwiesen! 

nico


----------



## strandi (28. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Astrein. So muss das sein. Das macht hart und zäh!
> 
> Komme auchgerade von einer 3 Stunden Rune zurück. Haben zwar nicht soviel Höhenmeter und KM vernichtet, dafür habe ich die zwei anderen Rennradfahrer mal klar in ihre Schranken verwiesen!
> 
> nico


sauber  
bin auch grad von ner 4 stunden runde zurück...40km strasse und 20km singletrails...ich weiss...madiger schnitt von 15kmh aber hatte auch gegenwind wie harry handgranate   
wann machen wir unser trainingscamp auf mallorca?


----------



## bikeburnz (28. Juni 2006)

scheiss cc-ler


----------



## strandi (28. Juni 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> scheiss cc-ler


muss doch schonma trainieren damit ich den neuen hobel auch die berge hochkrieg


----------



## THBiker (28. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> sauber
> bin auch grad von ner 4 stunden runde zurück...40km strasse und 20km singletrails...ich weiss...madiger schnitt von 15kmh aber hatte auch gegenwind wie harry handgranate
> wann machen wir unser trainingscamp auf mallorca?




lauter CC/RR heinis ...raus aus dem Fred


----------



## THBiker (28. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> muss doch schonma trainieren damit ich den neuen hobel auch die berge hochkrieg



ihr habt doch gar keine Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (28. Juni 2006)

http://bam-lee.de.vu/ <-- Angucken!


----------



## strandi (28. Juni 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ihr habt doch gar keine Berge


uffpassen alder


----------



## Kitticat (28. Juni 2006)

Ich komm auch mit nach Malle!!! 

WIR hatten heute übrigens astreinen Sonnenschein und 0 Wind


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> http://bam-lee.de.vu/ <-- Angucken!




 fast so gut wie SiW


----------



## THBiker (29. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> uffpassen alder


willst du mir drohen   nur weil du abnimmst heißt das nicht dass man Angst or dir haben müßte 

dann schick doch mal´n Bild von´nem Berg bei dir vor der Tür...auf deinem Hometrail 

Achneeeeeeee jetzt weiß ich warum du so viel CC fährst....du mußt schon 80km fahren bis die 1. Erhebung kommt  ......


----------



## strandi (29. Juni 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm auch mit nach Malle!!!
> 
> WIR hatten heute übrigens astreinen Sonnenschein und 0 Wind



wie langweilig...ich nehm gegenwind als ersatz für höhenmeter  ob nun eckkopf oder windstärke 8 is relativ egal


----------



## THBiker (29. Juni 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> wie langweilig...ich nehm gegenwind als ersatz für höhenmeter  ob nun eckkopf oder windstärke 8 is relativ egal


Das glaub ich wiederum nicht, ich glaub ich hab vom Eckkopf runter mehr Spaß als du bei Rückenwind  aber ich an deiner Stelle würde mir das auch einreden  ;-)

wann kommt dein Bike??? 10 Wochen Lieferzeit  ???


----------



## face-to-ground (29. Juni 2006)

ich will blut sehen  @ th und strandi


----------



## THBiker (29. Juni 2006)

neneeeeeâ¦doch net mitÂ´m Strandiii  ;-)


----------



## strandi (29. Juni 2006)

schonmal n burnout auffem bike gesehen?  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GNB7xT3rNE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (29. Juni 2006)

Goile Bikeklamotten und vorallem fette Sandaletten...


----------



## proclimber (29. Juni 2006)

ich werf mich weg!!!!!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (29. Juni 2006)

yeah..donuts mit dem fahrrad - abgefahren 
nico, wann führst du uns das mal vor?


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> yeah..donuts mit dem fahrrad - abgefahren
> nico, wann führst du uns das mal vor?


Hehe... traust du etwa nur mir den nötigen Schmagges in den Beinen zu?  *geehrt_fühl*

Komme übrigens gerade vom Schwimmen. Schön 3x500 Meter gekrault und natürlich hin und zurück per pedes...


----------



## bikeburnz (29. Juni 2006)

fitness junkies


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Juni 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> fitness junkies


Hehe... wer trainieren kann, kann auch feiern und deswegen gehts jetzt gleich aufs Uni Sommerfest... 
Dann mal Tschöö! 

nico


----------



## strandi (29. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe... wer trainieren kann, kann auch feiern und deswegen gehts jetzt gleich aufs Uni Sommerfest...
> Dann mal Tschöö!
> 
> nico


seh ich auch so  hatten grad weinprobe in der bank  bin ganz gut voll


----------



## face-to-ground (29. Juni 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe... traust du etwa nur mir den nötigen Schmagges in den Beinen zu?  *geehrt_fühl*
> 
> Komme übrigens gerade vom Schwimmen. Schön 3x500 Meter gekrault und natürlich hin und zurück per pedes...



machst du einen auf polen-triathlon? geklautes rad vom bahnhof hingebracht und so ein edelross im schwimmbad abgerippt?  wie ich sehe, fruchten meine lektionen so langsam...


----------



## THBiker (29. Juni 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> machst du einen auf polen-triathlon? geklautes rad vom bahnhof hingebracht und so ein edelross im schwimmbad abgerippt?  wie ich sehe, fruchten meine lektionen so langsam...




Ich dachte der geht so der Polen Triathlon  :


Zu Fuss ins Schwimmbad und mit´m geklauten Bike heim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (30. Juni 2006)

stimmt ja auch - aber wir italiener sind halt fauler als die polen


----------



## strandi (1. Juli 2006)

moooooiiiiiiin  
war ne nette party gestern  wobei ich glaube das bei euch mehr los war als bei uns  aber kann mir mal jemand verraten warum ich nicht mehr schlafen kann? bin um 1.30 uhr besofffen ins bett gefallen und bin schon wieder seit 7 uhr wach  naja, jetzt n büschen hausarbeit und hoffentlich klingelt dann auch bald der postbote und bringt mir ein päckchen vom face to ground vorbei  dann gehts auf ne dicke trainingsrunde


----------



## strandi (1. Juli 2006)

postbote war grad da - aber ohne päckchen von der gesichtsbremse 
muss ich mich wohl bis montag gedulden :-( blöde post...


----------



## face-to-ground (1. Juli 2006)

was dich aber in keinster weise daran hindern sollte zu fahren, du faules stück!! schaff dich aufs bike und reiß mal so 100km...
hmm..ob der postbote die handgranate gefunden hat?  hab extra daufgeschrieben: "vorsichtig behandeln, geldsendung"


----------



## THBiker (1. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> moooooiiiiiiin
> war ne nette party gestern  wobei ich glaube das bei euch mehr los war als bei uns  aber kann mir mal jemand verraten warum ich nicht mehr schlafen kann? bin um 1.30 uhr besofffen ins bett gefallen und bin schon wieder seit 7 uhr wach




du solltest nicht koksen beim saufen


----------



## strandi (1. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> du solltest nicht koksen beim saufen


hätteste das net eher sagen können   
boah das is echt nervig...unter der woche wenn der wecker um 6.15 klingelt komm ich net hoch, und wenn ich am WE ausschlafen will bin ich um 7 uhr hellwach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (2. Juli 2006)

gestern war training, heute is faulenzen  
nachher gehts hier hin: http://www.amager-strand.dk/    
muss ja meinen adoniskörper etwas bräunen


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Juli 2006)

kann mir net helfen..aber die "strandstation 5" sieht aus wie ein bunker aus wwII....


----------



## strandi (2. Juli 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir net helfen..aber die "strandstation 5" sieht aus wie ein bunker aus wwII....


da is was wahres dran


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Juli 2006)

solang keine bombenstimmung am strand ist, isses ok


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> solang keine bombenstimmung am strand ist, isses ok


das nicht, aber da lagen schon einige scharfe geschosse am strand


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2006)

Hey Strandi,

ich bin gestern i.d. Nähe von Wachenheim gefahren, hab dort so´n riesigen "Krater" entdeckt! was ist das denn?  nie vorher gesehen! Und zwar wenn du so hoch gfährst wie wir immer gefahren sind kommt doch oben diese eine Bank wo dieser Sprung durch die beiden Bäume ist......und an dem Platz dann links den breiten Schotterweg runter...ca 500m auf der linken seite!!....kennst du das?  .... was´s doch immer wieder zu entdecken gibt


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Strandi,
> 
> ich bin gestern i.d. Nähe von Wachenheim gefahren, hab dort so´n riesigen "Krater" entdeckt! was ist das denn?  nie vorher gesehen! Und zwar wenn du so hoch gfährst wie wir immer gefahren sind kommt doch oben diese eine Bank wo dieser Sprung durch die beiden Bäume ist......und an dem Platz dann links den breiten Schotterweg runter...ca 500m auf der linken seite!!....kennst du das?  .... was´s doch immer wieder zu entdecken gibt


jo den kenn ich...sah für mich immer aus wie ein steinbruch


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jo den kenn ich...sah für mich immer aus wie ein steinbruch



hmmmm mag auch sein  war mit Stacheldraht eingezäunt und man kam da net gescheit dran!


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmm mag auch sein  war mit Stacheldraht eingezäunt und man kam da net gescheit dran!


jo schätz ma wegen absturzgefahr und so...geht ja schon ganz gut tief runter dort


----------



## Optimizer (3. Juli 2006)

bin ich hier im Thread zum Thema "Sauf" richtig!?!?  

Is heut abend noch wer in KL auf'm Stiftsplatz bei BossHoss??? Wer mich sieht (weil ich dann nichts mehr sehe), dem geb ich ein isotonisches Weizengetränk aus! *tröööt* 

Gruß
Der Optimizer - schon zu alt zum Saufen!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2006)

zum saufen ist man nie zu alt.....es wird nur billiger weil man weniger verträgt    

sind eigentlich über´s WE neue Invaliden zu verzeichnen  ......passiert ja gar nix mehr


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Strandi,
> 
> ich bin gestern i.d. Nähe von Wachenheim gefahren, hab dort so´n riesigen "Krater" entdeckt! was ist das denn?  nie vorher gesehen! Und zwar wenn du so hoch gfährst wie wir immer gefahren sind kommt doch oben diese eine Bank wo dieser Sprung durch die beiden Bäume ist......und an dem Platz dann links den breiten Schotterweg runter...ca 500m auf der linken seite!!....kennst du das?  .... was´s doch immer wieder zu entdecken gibt




vielleicht ist da mal ein "schwergewicht" eingeschlagen...


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> sind eigentlich über´s WE neue Invaliden zu verzeichnen  ......passiert ja gar nix mehr


Bin Freitagnacht am Windschott vom Cabrio meiner Mutter hängen geblieben. Das hat die ganz geschickt im dunklen Flur deponiert. Bin genau mit dem kleinen Zeh an dem Haken hängen geblieben, der das Schott am Chassi hält. Hat geblutet wie sau und jetzt hab ich Probleme beim Laufen. Zu allem Überfluss ist diesen Donnerstag der Waldlauf in Verbindung zur Sportlerfete...  Hoffentlich gehts bis dahin wieder einigermaßen!

nico


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2006)

so, jetzt ist es offiziell...ihr müsst die nächsten 4 jahre noch auf den strandinator in der pfalz verzichten  hab ein angebot von der bank angenommen das die mir ein studium bezahlen...dauert halt 4 jahre  
wer mich aber in kopenhagen besucht bekommt einen besonderen platz in meinem herzen


----------



## THBiker (4. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> so, jetzt ist es offiziell...ihr müsst die nächsten 4 jahre noch auf den strandinator in der pfalz verzichten



geht das vielleicht auch länger    ...na in 4 Jahren werd ich das mal schaffen zu kommen


----------



## Kitticat (4. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> geht das vielleicht auch länger    ...na in 4 Jahren werd ich das mal schaffen zu kommen



Wir können ja ne "IG strandibesucher" gründen 

@strandi:was studierst Du denn dann?


----------



## THBiker (4. Juli 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi:was studierst Du denn dann?



bestimmt Tuborging oder sowas..... 

@kitti
hat der strandinator das verdient  ....ich denk...wer geht verliert....achja und Italien auch  ...ole ole


----------



## strandi (4. Juli 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können ja ne "IG strandibesucher" gründen
> 
> @strandi:was studierst Du denn dann?


jo macht das mal  
studiere das hier: http://www.cbs.dk/uddannelser/efteruddannelse/hd
is so ne art bwl studium...


----------



## Kitticat (4. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> bestimmt Tuborging oder sowas.....
> 
> @kitti
> hat der strandinator das verdient  ....ich denk...wer geht verliert....achja und Italien auch  ...ole ole



Italien MUSS!!!! Sonst kann ich hier nemmer ausm Haus. Ich kann schon 3 Nächte net schlafen...
Aber der strandi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (4. Juli 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> kann schon 3 Nächte net schlafen...
> Aber der strandi...


  seit 3 Nächten kannst du wegen dem Strandi net mehr schlafen 
Strandi was hast du mit Kitti gemacht....als ich sie das letzte Mal sah ging´s ihr eigentlich noch ganz gut


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Juli 2006)

hmpf...hab mich extra mit kommentaren zurückgehalten..aber ihr wollt es ja nich anders  hoffentlich gewinnt italien das spiel (und irgendwie hoff ich ja, daß das ein einziges rumgegurke wird, damit sich morgen alle aufregen)


----------



## THBiker (4. Juli 2006)

tja die Italiener können ja schon im Vorfeld net verlieren.sag´s jaalles Mafiosis ..aber wir machen die auch ohne Frings platt und freuen uns auf den Endsieg


----------



## strandi (4. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Endsieg


historisch vorbelastetes wort  
bei dem spiel gegen die italiener müssen wir nur aufpassen net zu viele rote karten zu kassieren...kann ja leicht passieren das man drauftritt so klein wie die alle sind  aber ab morgen is wieder alles normal...die italiener backen pizza und machen eis und die deutschen freuen sich auf´s finale


----------



## THBiker (4. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> historisch vorbelastetes wort
> bei dem spiel gegen die italiener müssen wir nur aufpassen net zu viele rote karten zu kassieren...kann ja leicht passieren das man drauftritt so klein wie die alle sind  aber ab morgen is wieder alles normal...die italiener backen pizza und machen eis und die deutschen freuen sich auf´s finale




so schaut´s aus


----------



## Optimizer (4. Juli 2006)

Ich von euch Helden heut abend einer in KL und guggt am Stiftsplatz das SPiel? 

Gruß
Der Gehörschadenmizer - BossHoss war geil gestern abend!!! Jeeehaaa!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (4. Juli 2006)

ich bin heute abend hier gucken  
http://www.zumbiergarten.dk/
vorher aber nochmal schnell ne trainingsrunde drehen und dann mit isotonischer kaltweizenschale wieder auffüllen


----------



## Kelme (4. Juli 2006)

Optimizer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich von euch Helden heut abend einer in KL und guggt am Stiftsplatz das SPiel?
> 
> Gruß
> Der Gehörschadenmizer - BossHoss war geil gestern abend!!! Jeeehaaa!!


Mein Gott muss das geil gewesen sein. Es hat dir ja sogar die Sprache durcheinander geschüttelt  . Zuviel  


Kelme - Rolle am Morgen ...


----------



## proclimber (4. Juli 2006)

http://www.rtl.de/news/rtl_aktuell_videoplayer.php?cat=1&video_id=28383&lstart=0&stream=ms_h


----------



## strandi (4. Juli 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.rtl.de/news/rtl_aktuell_videoplayer.php?cat=1&video_id=28383&lstart=0&stream=ms_h


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Juli 2006)

sooo..ihr hattet euren spaß.... 

*OHNE DEUTSCHLAND, FAHRN WIR NACH BERLIN.... *

sehts positiv - heimfahren brauchen die jungs ja nimmer


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juli 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> sooo..ihr hattet euren spaß....
> 
> *OHNE DEUTSCHLAND, FAHRN WIR NACH BERLIN.... *
> 
> sehts positiv - heimfahren brauchen die jungs ja nimmer


Hab das ganze die ersten 30 min für Frauenfußball gehalten. So wie die Italiener hingefallen sind und sich die Glieder gehalten haben. Normalweise hätte da keiner mehr aufstehen dürfen so wie die rumgeheult haben! 
Jaja,.. ich weiß. Ich bin ein schlechter Verliehrer.


----------



## strandi (4. Juli 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das ganze die ersten 30 min für Frauenfußball gehalten. So wie die Italiener hingefallen sind und sich die Glieder gehalten haben. Normalweise hätte da keiner mehr aufstehen dürfen so wie die rumgeheult haben!
> Jaja,.. ich weiß. Ich bin ein schlechter Verliehrer.


hat nix mit schlechtem verlierer zu tun...die italiener sind einfach waschlappen, haben sie heute ein weiteres mal bewiesen  
echte männer kämpfen auch wie männer...
gute nacht


----------



## han (5. Juli 2006)

ihr könnt zu hause bleiben
ihr könnt zu hause bleiben

ihr könnt ihr könnt zu hause bleiben

schönes ende


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Juli 2006)

schon klar strandi  kaum gehts mal darum diszipliniert zu spielen, kacken die deutschen ab  schlägertruppe sag ich da nur zu 

@ han: ich geh ne hupe opfern fürs finale


----------



## THBiker (5. Juli 2006)

Hey ihr s****** Italiener geht da hin wo ihr herkommt....euch braucht ´hier keiner mehr  

Schauspieler seid ihr allemal.....Weicheier...Mafiosis....korrupt und was weiß ich noch alles!

der wahre Weltmeister spielt leider am Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (5. Juli 2006)

Genau! Ruhe da hinten ihr Zugereisten... Sonst gibts was auf die Nudel!


----------



## han (5. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ihr s****** Italiener geht da hin wo ihr herkommt....euch braucht ´hier keiner mehr
> 
> Schauspieler seid ihr allemal.....Weicheier...Mafiosis....korrupt und was weiß ich noch alles!
> 
> der wahre Weltmeister spielt leider am Samstag



einfach schlechte Verlierer *kopfschüttel*


----------



## THBiker (5. Juli 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> einfach schlechte Verlierer *kopfschüttel*



bis du noch nicht weg....ab Richtung Süden mit dir!!!!


brennt Italien nieder!!!!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Juli 2006)

hehe...hat dir das niemand gesagt th? das spiel um die meisterschaft ist am sonntag - nicht samstag 
@ optimizer: was ein glück, daß es sowas wie ne doppelte staatsbürgerschaft gibt 

han und ich hätten euch ja auf ne pizza eingeladen - aber ihr esst sowas ja bestimmt net  bleibt ihr halt bei eure grumbeere


----------



## han (5. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> bis du noch nicht weg....ab Richtung Süden mit dir!!!!



z.B. mit dir nach Meran?


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Juli 2006)

ich würd ne pizza nehmen


----------



## THBiker (5. Juli 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> z.B. mit dir nach Meran?



gecanceled


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ihr s****** Italiener geht da hin wo ihr herkommt....euch braucht ´hier keiner mehr
> 
> Schauspieler seid ihr allemal.....Weicheier...Mafiosis....korrupt und was weiß ich noch alles!
> 
> der wahre Weltmeister spielt leider am Samstag




sag mal..steht das s***** für super und spitzenklasse?


----------



## THBiker (6. Juli 2006)

nee für schei$$ !!!!  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (6. Juli 2006)

Also so schlimm finde ich jetzt die Niederlage der Deutschen auch nicht! Sie haben gut gekämpft! Aber man muss sagen, dass die Italiener in der Verlängerung klar die bessere Mannschaft war.
Die deutsche Mannschaft wird, sofern Klinsmann bleibt, noch stärker! Ich blicke voller Zuversicht auf die EM in 2 Jahren.
Ärgerlich ist natürlich die Aktion mit Frings, aber wer garantiert, dass sie dann gewonnen hätten.

So ihr lieben Italiener jetzt trifft Frankreich auf euch im Finale! Und die haben ne bessere Abwehr und noch nen besseren Sturm als Deutschland!
Würde mich mal interessiern, ob sich Italien auch gegen Frankreich schon im Vorfeld was einfallen lässt!
Ihr könntet ja versuchen Zidane zu sperren, immerhin hat er in Hannover gegen die Tür der Kabiene getreten! Versuchts doch mal mit unsportlichkeit! 

Anders fürchte ich, wird Italien wohl nicht gewinnen. 

Wie auch immer, ich für meinen Teil bin beim Finale für Frankreich.

Allez les Bleus! 
Allez la France ! 

Allez Zizou wallé !!!


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juli 2006)

...der Yeti kann Französisch???  
Oder haste das nur abgetippt?   

Ansonsten bin ich voll deiner Meinung...


----------



## Pfalzyeti (6. Juli 2006)

Ich hatte mal in der Schule französisch!

Aber viel ist net hängen geblieben!


----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2006)

ich bin auch ganz gut in französisch...aber die sprache hab ich nie so recht kapiert


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2006)

Wie sehen eigentlich Französischprüfungen für Französinnen aus?


----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sehen eigentlich Französischprüfungen für Französinnen aus?


mündlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2006)

Da Franzosen auch geprüft werden, bin ich ganz froh keiner zu sein...


----------



## THBiker (6. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auch ganz gut in französisch...aber die sprache hab ich nie so recht kapiert



geht mir auch so..... 

Das ist aber auch das einzige was ich an Frankreich mag 

leider muss ja einer gewinnen....ich gönn´s keinem der beiden  

geh heut mal wieder biken


----------



## Pfalzyeti (6. Juli 2006)

wann gehst biken?


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juli 2006)

ABER TH!!!

Die Italiener haben sich doch gegen uns verschworen und uns dann mit gaaanz linken Mitteln aus der WM gekickt... 
DIE haben den Titel doch noch weniger verdient, als die Franzosen! Also wenn schon unsportliche Kommentare, dann bitte konsequent!  

Viel Spaß beim Biken, ich kann leider nur noch am Wochenende.


----------



## THBiker (6. Juli 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> wann gehst biken?



so um 16:15.16:30

wenn du mit magst schick ne sms!

@zimbo...klar die Spaghettis haben´s ja noch weniger verdient...guckst du im WM Thread.... ....


----------



## han (6. Juli 2006)

es scheint euch ja ganz schön weh zu tun, das wir euch geschalgen haben. Habt wohl gedacht, ihr könnt euch wieder mit 11m ums richtiges Toreschiessen drücken. Hat aber diesmal nicht geklappt. Weil ein Spiel dauer halt 120min.

Sollte Italien am Sonntag nicht Weltmeister werden, seit ihr ja nur gegen den Vize rausgeflogen und das in Dortmund, wo die Deutschen ja noch nieeeeeeeee verloren haben. tztztztzt

Und typisch deutsch: schuld sind erstmal immer die anderen

richtig schlecht Verlierer.  doch


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juli 2006)

..also meine Seitenhiebchen waren eigentlich auch gegen die "schlechten Verlierer" gerichtet, siehe Schlachtplatte.
Aber mal was Anderes:
Bist DU nicht in Deutschland geboren, und hast du nicht immer behauptet "Pfälzer" zu sein???  

Ich fand's zwar Schade, denn die Deutschen hätten's auch verdient gehabt, aber ich bin halt kein Fußball-Fan...


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Juli 2006)

naja..wenn die deutschen aus großmut nur mit 10 mann auf dem feld spielen (oder is einer der meinung, daß ballack mitgespielt hat?) sind se halt selber schuld, wenn se verlieren 
hmm..zidane hat also randaliert....*grübel* nee..das brauch ich den medien net zukommen zu lassen - so ein ominöser beutel mit dem kürzel z. z. (ähnlich dem, auf dem jan steht ) aus spanien reicht da vollkommen 

und für alle, die gegen italien motzen: euch wünsch ich bei der em ne heftige niederlage gegen die oranjes!!


----------



## han (6. Juli 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> .., siehe Schlachtplatte.
> Aber mal was Anderes:
> Bist DU nicht in Deutschland geboren, und hast du nicht immer behauptet "Pfälzer" zu sein???
> 
> Ich fand's zwar Schade, denn die Deutschen hätten's auch verdient gehabt, aber ich bin halt kein Fußball-Fan...



italopfälzer bitte  

Die deutsche Mannschaft ist doch weiter gekommen, als die meisten Deutschen überhaupt geglaubt haben. Sie sollten Stolz auf Klinsi, auf die WM und auf ihr junges Team sein. fertsch


----------



## bikeburnz (6. Juli 2006)

hat die ital. Presse nicht so lange gestochert bis sie einen Mann von uns gesperrt haben..?
- und ist nicht doch der Schiri bestochen worden von der ital. Wettmafia? 
-und ihr werdet nicht Weltmeister, vive la france 
-und was da noch alles hochkommt vom Wettskandal in so einer korrupten Liga, wart mal ab..
- und überhaupt... immer glückliche Italiener
- und.. ich bin stolz auf unsere mannschaft auch wenn wir nicht im Finale sind...
- und ich hoffe die Hupen der Fiat und Alfa Fahrer verrecken
- und...fertisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (6. Juli 2006)

wie gut, daß ich keinen fiat fahre 

-von nem saarlänner krititk zu hören...naja..ihr seid ja eh halbe franzosen, nur daß euch keiner will  weder die franzmänner, noch wir pfälzer  (is kein widerspruch, man kann italiener und pfälzer zur gleichen zeit sein )
-wettmafia? öhm..hoyzer? das war natürlich in italien..oder so ähnlich....
-presse und totti vor 2 jahren bei der em sag ich da nur...davon abgesehen haben die italiener natürlich die fifa, alle schiris, den ballack(warum sonst war der so mies?) und die kommision, die den frings gesperrt hat gekauft....oh klar..wenn der frings dabei gewesen wäre, hätten die deutschen 20:0 gewonnen....
-die deutschen haben sich in südkorea natürlich auch mit ruhm nur so bekleckert...das war nicht glücklich, deren einzug ins finale, oder?
und was den wettskandal in italien angeht, würde mich das als deutscher noch mehr beschämen: da spielen spieler (zukünftig) aus der dritten liga und gewinnen trotzdem noch über die deutschen 

oh....beim eishockey singt man übrigens in so ner situation: sch*** verlierer....IHR SEID sch***(pitzenmässige... ) verlierer.....


----------



## bikeburnz (6. Juli 2006)

bei uns singt man: oh la la schw*** Italiener oh la la ...

egal ,..ihr wart diesmal halt cleverer und glücklicher, und da in der Serie A halt immer so gemauert wird, kennt ihr das ja..deshalb habt ihr gewonnen. 

Aber trotzdem Glückwunsch zum Sieg!

das nächste mal seid ihr halt fällig.. am liebsten in der EM Vorrunde Italien rausschmeißen 

..achso noch was.. wer aus einem so korrupten Land kommt sollte sich lieber kleinhalten. Bei euch ist doch jeder korrupt ob´s schiris, fussballer, politiker oder pizzabäcker sind..


----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> es scheint euch ja ganz schön weh zu tun, das wir euch geschalgen haben. Habt wohl gedacht, ihr könnt euch wieder mit 11m ums richtiges Toreschiessen drücken. Hat aber diesmal nicht geklappt. Weil ein Spiel dauer halt 120min.
> 
> Sollte Italien am Sonntag nicht Weltmeister werden, seit ihr ja nur gegen den Vize rausgeflogen und das in Dortmund, wo die Deutschen ja noch nieeeeeeeee verloren haben. tztztztzt
> 
> ...


im prinzip is es ja net schlimm zu verlieren...aber dann doch bitte nicht gegen kleinwüchsige pizzabäcker  das wär ja nur noch durch ein vorrundenaus gegen holland oder die türkei zu übertreffen gewesen


----------



## THBiker (6. Juli 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> naja..wenn die deutschen aus großmut nur mit 10 mann auf dem feld spielen (oder is einer der meinung, daß ballack mitgespielt hat?) sind se halt selber schuld, wenn se verlieren
> hmm..zidane hat also randaliert....*grübel* nee..das brauch ich den medien net zukommen zu lassen - so ein ominöser beutel mit dem kürzel z. z. (ähnlich dem, auf dem jan steht ) aus spanien reicht da vollkommen
> 
> und für alle, die gegen italien motzen: euch wünsch ich bei der em ne heftige niederlage gegen die oranjes!!



du solltest besser biken gehen oder sonst was.....davon magst du ja was verstehen!

Wenn Italien doch so toll ist, geht doch wieder dahin...euch braucht hier niemand!!!!! Und Tschüss!

Italo-Pfälzer gibt´s net......


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Juli 2006)

lol th..bist schon lustig 

@ burnz: jo...und hier in d ist es niemand...korruption gibts hier GAR net


----------



## THBiker (6. Juli 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> lol th..bist schon lustig



Du nicht..und euer Italo-Pack genauso wenig....  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Du nicht..und euer Italo-Pack genauso wenig....  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


Boah,... bitte auf das Niveau achten. Das ist schon lange kein "Fußballscharmützel" mehr!


----------



## THBiker (6. Juli 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Boah,... bitte auf das Niveau achten. Das ist schon lange kein "Fußballscharmützel" mehr!


ist´s ja auch net mehr


----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2006)

kauft nie etwas vom face-to-ground!!! hab heute den tacho von ihm bekommen...bedienungsanleitung war dabei...auf italienisch, holländisch und französich  pure provokation  ne, aber sonst war alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (6. Juli 2006)

ich wollte die italienische und die französische weglassen und noch ein oranje-trikot dazupacken - aber ich hatte keins mehr über


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Du nicht..und euer Italo-Pack genauso wenig....  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:




wieso euer?
hab heute meinen DEUTSCHEN paß abgeholt  also fühl ich mich gar nicht so recht angesprochen..nur so "halb" 
so ne doppelte staatsbürgerschaft is ne feine sache   
so...und jetzt kümmere ich mich um meine leckeren NUDELN *g* angeblich essen das ja viele sportler von wegen kohlenhydrate und so 
ich geb dir irgendwann mal ne pizza aus, th  wenn wir weltmeister geworden sind - wenn net gibts auch nix


----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2006)

So nicht...!!!

Wir müssen handeln!

Italien hat uns aus niedrigen Beweggründen heimtückisch eine
Niederlage beigebracht, die mit jeder Form von Sportsgeist unvereinbar 
ist!

So benimmt man sich nicht, wenn man zu Gast bei Freunden ist!

Zur Unterstützung unserer Nationalmannschaft sollten wir den folgenden
10-Punkte-Aktionsplan, mit einer Unterschriftensammlung versehen,
der Bundesregierung als Handlungsgrundlage zur Verfügung stellen:

1. Das Endspiel wird abgesagt. Wenn Deutschland nicht Weltmeister 
wird,dann
auch kein anderes Land.

2. Alle Fahrzeuge der Marken "Fiat" und "Alfa Romeo" werden bei der
Hauptuntersuchung als nicht verkehrstauglich eingestuft und stillgelegt.

3. Die Bezeichnung "Spaghetti" wird verboten und durch "Langspätzle"
ersetzt.

4. Die Bezeichnung "Pizza" wird verboten und durch
"Tomaten-Käse-Dennete" ersetzt.

5. "Ciao" ist ein unzulässiger Abschiedsgruß. Künftig ist dafür "Ade" zu
verwenden.

6. Es ist verboten, schneller als 600 Wörter pro Minute zu sprechen.

7. Italienische Spieler erhalten in der Bundesliga nur noch den
tariflichen Mindestlohn von 1 Mio. Euro pro Woche.

8. Unser Papst wird samt Vatikan aus Rom abgezogen und nach München
verlegt. Am Petersdom wir das Schild "Zu Verkaufen" angebracht.

9. Träger von italienischen Nationaltrikots oder blauer Bekleidung
inirgendeiner Form werden vom Verfassungsschutz observiert.

10. Angela Merkel wird Regierungschefin in Italien.


----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2006)

ich muss dringend nach brasilien ziehen  
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/906823/
caipi, sambatänzerinnen und trails


----------



## THBiker (6. Juli 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wieso euer?
> hab heute meinen DEUTSCHEN paß abgeholt  also fühl ich mich gar nicht so recht angesprochen..nur so "halb"
> so ne doppelte staatsbürgerschaft is ne feine sache
> so...und jetzt kümmere ich mich um meine leckeren NUDELN *g* angeblich essen das ja viele sportler von wegen kohlenhydrate und so
> ich geb dir irgendwann mal ne pizza aus, th  wenn wir weltmeister geworden sind - wenn net gibts auch nix



kannst dir sonstwo hinschieben!!!

achja...und dazu ist deutschland gut genug......tse.....wie so´ne Fahne im Wind...zu nix stehen! Aber das haben die Italiener schon im Krieg nicht gemacht und sind uns in den Rücken gefallen....Verräter


----------



## bikeburnz (6. Juli 2006)

rofl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (6. Juli 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> rofl



@strandi.. das sieht ja aus wie in nem Dirt Himmel.. einfach krass


----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> kannst dir sonstwo hinschieben!!!
> 
> achja...und dazu ist deutschland gut genug......tse.....wie so´ne Fahne im Wind...zu nix stehen! Aber das haben die Italiener schon im Krieg nicht gemacht und sind uns in den Rücken gefallen....Verräter


na...beim fussball gucken zu lange in der sonne gestanden?


----------



## han (6. Juli 2006)

waten, waten..haben wir euch nicht 1990 in Italien den WM-Titel durch einen verhuntzten elfer geschenkt. Das sind Gastgeschenke  

Und jetzt die eigene WM gewinnen wollen *tztzzt* 

so eine schei$$e können nur die Franzmänner durchziehen.


----------



## THBiker (6. Juli 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> na...beim fussball gucken zu lange in der sonne gestanden?



nööö...war schön überdacht...also keine Angst  ....weiß schon was ich schreibe


----------



## DoSe (6. Juli 2006)

Mein Tipp fürs Wochenende!!!

Frankreich wird Weltmeister

Italien zweiter

und Portugal wird dritter

ole ole ole


----------



## bikeburnz (6. Juli 2006)

DoSe schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tipp fürs Wochenende!!!
> 
> Frankreich wird Weltmeister
> 
> ...



is auf jeden fall n realistischer tipp, auch wenn ich den dritten platz lieber an eine andere mannschaft geben würde


----------



## han (6. Juli 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> is auf jeden fall n realistischer tipp, auch wenn ich den dritten platz lieber an eine andere mannschaft geben würde



Saarländer spielen aber doch garnicht mit


----------



## DoSe (6. Juli 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> is auf jeden fall n realistischer tipp, auch wenn ich den dritten platz lieber an eine andere mannschaft geben würde




Mir wäre ja auch lieber gewesen Deutschland : Portugal würden im Endspiel stehen.


----------



## han (6. Juli 2006)

DoSe schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wäre ja auch lieber gewesen Deutschland : Portugal würden im Endspiel stehen.


dafür hätten aber die Portugiesen mehr Tore schiessen sollen, anstatt ihre Trikots im  Gras zu wälzen


----------



## bikeburnz (6. Juli 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Saarländer spielen aber doch garnicht mit


nee die spielen nur in der grumbeerliga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoSe (6. Juli 2006)

Da ist schon was dran!

Nur schön spielen reicht halt nicht!


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Juli 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> kannst dir sonstwo hinschieben!!!
> 
> achja...und dazu ist deutschland gut genug......tse.....wie so´ne Fahne im Wind...zu nix stehen! Aber das haben die Italiener schon im Krieg nicht gemacht und sind uns in den Rücken gefallen....Verräter



wenn wir uns jemals nochmal bei einem -fest treffen sollten, weißt ja, wen du fragen kannst, wenn du nach hause gefahren werden magst 
jaja..ich weiß..du es wäre natürlich unter deiner würde, mich jemals zu fragen  ...


----------



## bikeburnz (6. Juli 2006)

naja so schön ham se nit gespielt


----------



## han (7. Juli 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> naja so schön ham se nit gespielt



aber Hauptsache die Holländer und die Inselaffen rausgekickt


----------



## strandi (7. Juli 2006)

noch n schönes video von meinen skandinavischen brüdern aus norwegen  
http://www.playvideo.no/filmer/TGHny-liten.wmv


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Juli 2006)

Schei* Putzerrei. Das ist das erste was ich mir leiste nach dem Studium: Ein Putzekraft... und wenn ich in die Emirate muss um es mir leisten zu können. Da bekommt unsereiner nämlich ganz gerne um die 7000  im Monat...


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Juli 2006)

dumm nur, daß in den emiraten die durchschnittliche putzkraft wahrscheinlich schon 4999.- im monat verdient 
oder der liebe nico dann vakuum-hochleistungs-zentrifugen planen darf, mit denen irgend ein spinner uran anreichern will


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Juli 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> oder der liebe nico dann vakuum-hochleistungs-zentrifugen planen darf, mit denen irgend ein spinner uran anreichern will


Und wenn schon. Bevors soweit ist schmeißen die Amis das Labor eh kaputt...


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Juli 2006)

..mit dir drin, während du die letzten details vor ort besprichst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (9. Juli 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> ..mit dir drin, während du die letzten details vor ort besprichst


Heutzutage ist sowas doch per Internet möglich...


----------



## strandi (9. Juli 2006)

nochmal zwei bmx videos mit dem prädikat "wertvoll"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MH8bRgS-gU
die boxsprünge sind sensationell  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laSOUcxhGLM
kewle mucke


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Juli 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Heutzutage ist sowas doch per Internet möglich...



keine ahnung von der praxis der junge....


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Juli 2006)

Ach.. irgendwie gönn ichs den Italienern... Weltmeister ist schon ein kleiner Trost, wenn se heimkommen müssen ja 80% in der 3. Liga spielen! 

Mal ne Frage, wenn alle in die 3. Liga abgestiegen werden  ist doch eigentlich die 3. Liga wieder die 1. Liga, oder?


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Juli 2006)

warum auch? warts mal ab - im rahmen der feiern und der freude über den weltmeistertitel wird ne generalamnestie ausgesprochen und der ganze kram wieder vergessen 
außerdem isses mir lieber, die italiener gewinnen die meisterschaft, als die "kopfstoß"-franzmänner


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Juli 2006)

Hier gabs sogar nen Feuerwerk danach. Beim Fußball lassen se ein Feuerwerk springen, aber beim Tag der Deutschen Einheit nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (10. Juli 2006)

du kannst ja nich verlangen, daß die fifa den tag der deutschen einheit sponsort


----------



## bikeburnz (10. Juli 2006)

beim Tag der deutschen Einheit sollte man n paar Steine spendieren und etwas Beton zum Mauer bauen..


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Juli 2006)

joah..dann sind wir das saarland ein für alle mal los


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Juli 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> joah..dann sind wir das saarland ein für alle mal los


Das stimmt allerdings... bikeburnz, wenn man selbst im Glashaus sitzt soll man nicht mit Steinen werfen!


----------



## eL (10. Juli 2006)

brandenburg würde herzlichst gern den dazu benötigten sand spendieren..... mir hams ja ;-)


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Juli 2006)

öy..was gibtn des? tz...nu hacken se alle auf dem burnz rum...dabei dachte ich immer, ich wäre privilegiert


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Juli 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> öy..was gibtn des? tz...nu hacken se alle auf dem burnz rum...dabei dachte ich immer, ich wäre privilegiert


Du bist ja nur Italiener,... aber der burnz, der ist SAARLÄNDER!!! Noch Fragen?!


----------



## bikeburnz (10. Juli 2006)

pah.. alles schwaller


----------



## THBiker (11. Juli 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ja nur Italiener,... aber der burnz, der ist SAARLÄNDER!!! Noch Fragen?!



also ganz klar PRO-Saarland     

achja.....würd mir auch´n paar Tage Urlaub zum mauern nehmen   .....


----------



## face-to-ground (11. Juli 2006)

hmm..nico...das erste mal, wo NUR italiener als positives argument aufgeführt wird  ich bin von den socken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (12. Juli 2006)

oh man, der typ is 100 pro n kurpfälzer  
http://www.gebloggtes.de/voll-assi-toni-die-wahrheit.php


----------



## proclimber (12. Juli 2006)

man strandi, wie kommst du denn immer an so´n schrott


----------



## strandi (12. Juli 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> man strandi, wie kommst du denn immer an so´n schrott


hat mir mein ehemaliger chef gemailt


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Juli 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HblsV-urHg


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Juli 2006)

*g* die hälfte der bilder/videos ist ja aus spielen von inter gegen ac  da bekommen die spieler "abschußprämien"  und die anderen schauspielern alle - gut zu sehen, als der materazzi dem einen ins kreuz tritt und der sich das gesicht (????) hält... der muss ja durchschlagend treten


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Juli 2006)

http://addictingclips.com/Content.aspx?key=6EC2A897F32458F4

lernt auch ihr, kopfstösse zu geben, wie zidane


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Juli 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> *g* die hälfte der bilder/videos ist ja aus spielen von inter gegen ac  da bekommen die spieler "abschußprämien"  und die anderen schauspielern alle - gut zu sehen, als der materazzi dem einen ins kreuz tritt und der sich das gesicht (????) hält... der muss ja durchschlagend treten


Sorry,.. aber wenn ich so die Art zu spielen von dem sehe und überlege was der angeblich alles zum Zidane gesagt hat kann er froh sein das er nicht die Nase gebrochen bekommen hat.


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2006)

is doch nur Fussball



Gruß Guru.


----------



## strandi (14. Juli 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry,.. aber wenn ich so die Art zu spielen von dem sehe und überlege was der angeblich alles zum Zidane gesagt hat kann er froh sein das er nicht die Nase gebrochen bekommen hat.


seh ich auch so  
naja alles südlich von hannover is eh unzivilisiert   und südlich der alpen geht gar nix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (14. Juli 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry,.. aber wenn ich so die Art zu spielen von dem sehe und überlege was der angeblich alles zum Zidane gesagt hat kann er froh sein das er nicht die Nase gebrochen bekommen hat.




davon abgesehen, daß es "nur fußball" ist, sind das profisportler, bei denen die welt zusieht. mag ein foul noch irgendwie zu rechtfertigen sein, so ist ein ausrasten sicherlich nicht wirklich gut (oder das treten an diverse kabinentüren). was muss dieser kerl zum zidane gesagt haben, der erst von ihm gefoult wurde und dann, als er verletzt am boden gelegen hat, nochmal von ihm getreten wurde? immerhin ist es erst das 12. mal, daß der zidane vom platz gestellt worden ist, wegen grober unsportlichkeit.... und so ne minute dreissig ist genau richtig, um sich nen eindruck von nem spieler/ner person zu machen    soll ich mal ein kurzvideo über dich machen?  mal sehen wie vorteilhaft/unvorteilhaft dich das dastehen lässt...


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Juli 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> davon abgesehen, daß es "nur fußball" ist, sind das profisportler, bei denen die welt zusieht. mag ein foul noch irgendwie zu rechtfertigen sein, so ist ein ausrasten sicherlich nicht wirklich gut (oder das treten an diverse kabinentüren). was muss dieser kerl zum zidane gesagt haben, der erst von ihm gefoult wurde und dann, als er verletzt am boden gelegen hat, nochmal von ihm getreten wurde? immerhin ist es erst das 12. mal, daß der zidane vom platz gestellt worden ist, wegen grober unsportlichkeit.... und so ne minute dreissig ist genau richtig, um sich nen eindruck von nem spieler/ner person zu machen    soll ich mal ein kurzvideo über dich machen?  mal sehen wie vorteilhaft/unvorteilhaft dich das dastehen lässt...


Was für ein Quatsch... haste dir mal die Moves angesehen die der Kerl da macht? Da ist auch nix mehr zu rechtfertigen. Und wer sowas macht kennt bestimmt auch die passenden Beschimpfungen um jemanden auf die Palme zu bringen. Also ich bin ganz klar pro-zidane!


----------



## face-to-ground (16. Juli 2006)

-.-
der zidane ist ein profisportler - und hat schon 12 rote karten für richtig heftige vergehen auf dem spielfeld bekommen - egal was der sich anhören musste, es kann das ausrasten nicht rechtfertigen!! fertig...
ich bin dafür, daß wir fußball als thema in diesem thread nicht mehr zulassen


----------



## guru39 (16. Juli 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> fertig...
> ich bin dafür, daß wir fußball als thema in diesem thread nicht mehr zulassen



Sag isch doch,die WM is rum 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## strandi (17. Juli 2006)

n kleines video von den local dirts in kopenhagen  
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6787116493168785307


----------



## Speedbullit (17. Juli 2006)

an alle die in rittershausen nicht dabei waren, ihr habt was verpasst, hammer strecke, super rennen !!!!!!! und nico nächstes jahr früher anmelden, bzw. nachmeldungen waren glaube ich doch möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (17. Juli 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> an alle die in rittershausen nicht dabei waren, ihr habt was verpasst, hammer strecke, super rennen !!!!!!! und nico nächstes jahr früher anmelden, bzw. nachmeldungen waren glaube ich doch möglich.



Auch wenn ich nur Zuschauer war kann ich da nur zustimmen!!! Bei dem Wetter, der Strecke und den Leuten-Hecki  wo warst Du hab Dich nur beim Rennen runtersausen sehen - wars einfach ein Top Sonntag!!!


----------



## bikeburnz (17. Juli 2006)

Kann mich da auch nur anschließen..Irreales Weekend 

*so muss auf die arbeit und wech*


----------



## Hecklerin23 (17. Juli 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich nur Zuschauer war kann ich da nur zustimmen!!! Bei dem Wetter, der Strecke und den Leuten-Hecki  wo warst Du hab Dich nur beim Rennen runtersausen sehen - wars einfach ein Top Sonntag!!!




Huhu Kitti,

mein EPlus hat das ganze Weekend gestreikt. Leider habe ich nirgends Empfang gehabt und Deine sms habe ich erst gestern Abend bekommen als ich schon zu Hause war  
Ich war nach dem Rennlauf an der Strecke und habe nach Dir Ausschau gehalten, aber leider Dich nicht finden können.
Das WE war super  Werde mich jetzt erst mal an den Baggersee legen und den freien Tag genießen. @ Sasch - Danke noch mal fürs Motivations-Tuning vorm Rennlauf


----------



## Speedbullit (17. Juli 2006)

bei hübschen frauen leg ich doch gerne hand an


----------



## kona-patient (17. Juli 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> bei hübschen frauen leg ich doch gerne hand an



was hast du nur gemacht??? bei mir hat das nie geklappt


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Juli 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> an alle die in rittershausen nicht dabei waren, ihr habt was verpasst, hammer strecke, super rennen !!!!!!! und nico nächstes jahr früher anmelden, bzw. nachmeldungen waren glaube ich doch möglich.


Wenn das so wäre, wäre das eine Frechheit. Habe mit denen extra noch telefoniert...
Naja.. die verbleibenden Rennen dieses Jahr fallen vermutlich auch aus, da ich da mitten in den Klausuren stecke und ne verstauchte Hand nicht brauchen kann...
Falls ihr am Wochenende ne Tour fahrt würde ich mich gerne mal einklinken. Bin nur eben berg auf Hölle langsam...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## face-to-ground (18. Juli 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js0vOgjBfD8&search=A New Way to Solve Problems

so werden probleme gelöst 

mal nen link, der auch geht....


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Juli 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js0vOgjBfD8&search=A New Way to Solve Problems
> 
> so werden probleme gelöst
> 
> mal nen link, der auch geht....


Sehr geil. Habe das mal vor kurzem im TV gesehen und musste mir vor Lachen den Bauch halten...


----------



## Optimizer (22. Juli 2006)

Wird in der Pfalz nicht mehr gesoffen, geflirtet oder jemand Invalid gefahren??
Btw...Kelme, wie gehts dir denn? Hab gehört, du warst schon wieder auf dem Dackelschneider unterwegs???
Ich mach jetzt übrigens die Biege aus der Pfalz rüber nach Alabama...

Also bis bald!!!

Abschiedsgruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## Kelme (22. Juli 2006)

Alles wird gut. Habe gestern einen Trupp angehender Sportmediziner bei sengender Hitze von Lambrecht nach KL geführt. 60 Kilometer gehen schon wieder, auch wenn die Gesamtzeit nicht rekordverdächtig war  . Aber besser als Klettern in der Halle am Vortag bei 45°C war's für die MitfahrerInnen alle mal.
Seltsamerweise hatten wir bei uns in der Truppe keine Plattfüße (also Reifenmäßig), dafür aber einen doppelten Speichenbruch an einem Hinterrad und an einem Baumarktfully wollte das Hinterrad nur noch in 16-er-Form in Drehung versetzt werden. Dafür hat's an dem Teil wenigstens den Dynamo abgerissen. Der Ständer und die Schutzbleche und der ganze andere Anbaumist hätten es auch verdient gehabt.


Kelme - Gesundheitslenkerchen ist geliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (22. Juli 2006)

lol..das arme fahrrad kann doch auch nix für...
habe heute mal in sengender sonne versucht meine achillessehne zu belasten...naja...wird langsam wieder: 1h, 30km. 
ich glaub, ab montag bin ich einfach unartig und fange wieder mit training an, egal was der doc sagt - und wenn nicht, dann abbonier ich gleich nen stammplatz hier


----------



## strandi (27. Juli 2006)

saucooles bmx video  
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-1418103573006546167&q=bmx+duration:long


----------



## Speedbullit (27. Juli 2006)

Hammer DH, mann achte auf die bikinimaus

http://broadbandsports.com/node/851


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Juli 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> Hammer DH, mann achte auf die bikinimaus
> 
> http://broadbandsports.com/node/851


Öhm wo sollen die sein?


----------



## Speedbullit (28. Juli 2006)

am ende des vids bei dirtjump, sie fährt auch rad


----------



## strandi (28. Juli 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> am ende des vids bei dirtjump, sie fährt auch rad


da muss man aber auch genau hinschauen das man sie erkennt  ist aber net hecki, oder


----------



## Speedbullit (28. Juli 2006)

ich glaube nicht, dass hecki mal kurz nach neuseeland zum biken geflogen ist


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2006)

Boah.voll das Sommerloch hiernoch irgendjemand da


----------



## proclimber (3. August 2006)

ich bin noch da. aber nur bis samstag. du hast aber recht, es is echt nix los hier...nja, der harte winter kommt auch wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (18. August 2006)

Jetzt haben wir doch glatt den Jahrestag des IFSus Fred vergessen  ...ein Jahr ist´s schon her....und Anlaß war ja unter anderem Deidesheim!! 
Wwer kommt denn nu zum feiern heute Abend???


----------



## Pfalzyeti (18. August 2006)

Bin bei passendem Wetter dabei!


----------



## el Zimbo (18. August 2006)

Dito!
Wenn der Wetterbericht nicht lügt soll's bis heute Nachmittag wieder schön werden 
...dann sehen wir uns heut Abend!


----------



## strandi (18. August 2006)

hab heute nacht geträumt das ich mich mit dem dh´ler um nen baum wickel und erstmal wieder invalide bin  glaub ich fahr nur noch xc...


----------



## el Zimbo (18. August 2006)

...Träume sind Schäume und um die Bäume gibt's genügend Räume!  

Du verweilst z.Zt. in DK???
Oder bist du am WE in D?

Gruß, egal wohin.


----------



## Optimizer (18. August 2006)

Melde mich auch mal wieder leicht-Invalid... 

Bin gestern auf nem sharprocksingletrack voll ins Dornengebuesch gedonnert und seh aus wie ein kleines Streifenhoernchen... 

Greetz from da Eastcoast
The Optimizer - man moege mir bitte ein oe,ae und ue schicken...ich flipp noch aus mit der Tastatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. August 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kommt denn nu zum feiern heute Abend???



*Der Bumble, der Mari und seine Frau und die 25 Freundinnen, die sie noch mitbringen wollte  *



			
				strandi schrieb:
			
		

> hab heute nacht geträumt das ich mich mit dem dh´ler um nen baum wickel und erstmal wieder invalide bin  glaub ich fahr nur noch xc...



*Du hast jetzt auch noch nen Downhiller ?  *


----------



## strandi (18. August 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Der Bumble, der Mari und seine Frau und die 25 Freundinnen, die sie noch mitbringen wollte  *
> 
> 
> 
> *Du hast jetzt auch noch nen Downhiller ?  *


naja, dat cheetah halt...für meine verhältnisse ein reinrassiger dh´ler


----------



## mtb_nico (19. August 2006)

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/player.swf?b=10&l=191&u=ILLUMllSOOAvIF//P_LxP92A42lCRCHeHCXjXnXAS/c

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/106412/dry_ice/


----------



## mtb_nico (20. August 2006)

Hab ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, dass das Leben schön ist?!


----------



## Kitticat (20. August 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, dass das Leben schön ist?!



Hast Du ein neues Rad???


----------



## eL (20. August 2006)

is dir nen neues haustier zugelaufen?
vieleicht .... sagen wir .... ne Maus ;-)


----------



## Big_boned (20. August 2006)

Als Student der Uni KL ist man nur glücklich, wenn man ne schwierige Prüfung bestanden hat oder die letzte für dieses Semester geschrieben


----------



## THBiker (20. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> is dir nen neues haustier zugelaufen?
> vieleicht .... sagen wir .... ne Maus ;-)



oder ne Schnecke


----------



## Kitticat (21. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> is dir nen neues haustier zugelaufen?
> vieleicht .... sagen wir .... ne Maus ;-)



dann sollte dir ganz dringend mal eins zulaufen...ein stinktier wäre passend...


----------



## mtb_nico (21. August 2006)

Hehe... ihr seit alle auf dem Holzweg. Habe heute meine erste Klausur geschrieben. War zwar nicht ultragut, aber ist sehr gut gelaufen. Mal schaun was dabei raus kommt...
Ach und ne Maus/Schnecke habe ich schon seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr und komme auch ohne gut zurecht! 

ABER!!! Ein neues Rad habe ich!  Aber das ist nicht der Grund... War einfach nur so positiv motiviert! 

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (21. August 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> ABER!!! Ein neues Rad habe ich!  Aber das ist nicht der Grund... War einfach nur so positiv motiviert!
> 
> nico



was gabs denn?


----------



## mtb_nico (21. August 2006)

Guckst du hier...







<-


----------



## mtb_nico (21. August 2006)

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Deutsch


----------



## bikeburnz (21. August 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ach und ne Maus/Schnecke habe ich schon seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr und komme auch ohne gut zurecht!



Armer Kerl..Beileid!  



			
				mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ABER!!! Ein neues Rad habe ich!  Aber das ist nicht der Grund... War einfach nur so positiv motiviert!



Glückwunsch!


----------



## eL (21. August 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> dann sollte dir ganz dringend mal eins zulaufen...ein stinktier wäre passend...



ja ich hab dich auch ganz doll lieb  

eL


----------



## Bumble (21. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich hab dich auch ganz doll lieb
> 
> eL



*Kittis Spruch war aber gut, gibs schon zu  *


----------



## strandi (21. August 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Kittis Spruch war aber gut, gibs schon zu  *


joa hatte was


----------



## Flugrost (21. August 2006)

Stinktiere sind total possierliche Tierchen, wisst ihr das nicht? Man sollte sie nur nicht erschrecken - erst dann müffelts. Rottweiler und Haifische und sonstige Haustiere erschrickt man ja auch nicht. Also alles das gleiche Zeugs...


----------



## guru39 (21. August 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> War einfach nur so positiv motiviert!
> 
> nico


Sorry, ich fand den ganz gut trotz allem 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (21. August 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Kittis Spruch war aber gut, gibs schon zu  *



mag sein... aber meiner kam von herzen  

eL


----------



## guru39 (21. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> mag sein... aber meiner kam von herzen
> 
> eL


Oh,wie Romandisch 
Gruß Guru


----------



## Flugrost (21. August 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh,wie Romandisch
> Gruß Guru



ja, ja romantisch - hmmmmmm


----------



## mtb_nico (21. August 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ja romantisch - hmmmmmm


Bei mir sieht das dann eher so aus!


----------



## eL (21. August 2006)

ihr banausen


----------



## Flugrost (21. August 2006)

... solange es nicht so aussieht ...





Fische romantisch verklärt als zugelaufene Haustiere zu deklarieren hielt ich schon immer für falsch


EDITH: @Nico - das mit dem Eisbecher nehm ich Dir nicht ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (21. August 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> EDITH: @Nico - das mit dem Eisbecher nehm ich Dir nicht ab


Warum? Außerdem sollte es auch einen Cocktail darstellen, wobei ich sowas garnicht mag. Bzw. eigentlich nur die Antialkoholischen mit Kokos oder Banane...


----------



## Kitticat (22. August 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Außerdem sollte es auch einen Cocktail darstellen, wobei ich sowas garnicht mag. Bzw. eigentlich nur die Antialkoholischen mit Kokos oder Banane...



Wie war das mit dem Bananenweizen...zählt das nicht als Cocktail


----------



## mtb_nico (22. August 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war das mit dem Bananenweizen...zählt das nicht als Cocktail


Bananenweizen ist ein Biermischgetränk und in keinster Weise verwand mit Kategorie Cocktail...


----------



## Speedbullit (22. August 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Bananenweizen ist ein Biermischgetränk und in keinster Weise verwand mit Kategorie Cocktail...



und wenn ich ein schirmchen reinstecke ?


----------



## Bumble (22. August 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn ich ein schirmchen reinstecke ?



*Dann musst aber den Bananenanteil auf knapp 90% steigern damit der Schirm hält und nicht absäuft.  *


----------



## mtb_nico (22. August 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn ich ein schirmchen reinstecke ?


Also da muss es dann schon Naturtrübes mit extrem viel Bananensaft sein, das das Schirmchen überhaupt stecken bleibt und nicht unter geht... 

Nachtrag: Mist, da war jemand schneller...


----------



## mtb_nico (22. August 2006)

Ultegra ist einfach sooo gut... Da dreht man nur 1/4 Umdrehung an ner Schraube und schon sieht man das sich da wirklich was bewegt. Und das Beste, das ganze ist auch noch reproduzierbar... 
Ultegra -> Gute Wahl 

nico


----------



## Bumble (22. August 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag: Mist, da war jemand schneller...


`

*Zeitgleich würd ich sagen  

2 Deppen, ein Gedanke  *


----------



## Speedbullit (24. August 2006)

spassiges vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT50W3Z4ODQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## strandi (24. August 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> spassiges vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT50W3Z4ODQ&mode=related&search=


trial auf nem rennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (26. August 2006)

so mal was zum lachen.. auf Wunsch einiger Bike Kollegen..
das Erdmännchen


----------



## strandi (26. August 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> so mal was zum lachen.. auf Wunsch einiger Bike Kollegen..
> das Erdmännchen
> http://www.bikeburnz.de/pix/erdmännchen.JPG


<klugscheissmodus>musst die datei umbenennen...der IE mag keine dateinamen mit umlauten  </klugscheissmodus>


----------



## bikeburnz (26. August 2006)

so jetz aber


----------



## strandi (26. August 2006)

geil...hätte eigentlich mit diesem bild gerechnet bei "erdmännchen"


----------



## bikeburnz (26. August 2006)

das is der Bergarbeiter  kommt gerade von der Zeche


----------



## THBiker (26. August 2006)

saugeil   


genauso wie der Trip heut


----------



## mtb_nico (3. September 2006)

http://kalmit-klapprad-cup.de/


----------



## Flugrost (3. September 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> http://kalmit-klapprad-cup.de/


Wir haben die Jungs und Mädels am Sa getroffen und ein wenig geplaudert - nächstes Jahr bin ich dabei. Froschel und ich wollten (vor Jahren) auch mal nen Straßenmara mit einem Klapprädchen absolvieren.





			
				KKCUP schrieb:
			
		

> OSHO Junior fegte beim 15. KKC mit metaphysischen 18 Minuten und 43 Sekunden ins Nirvana!


 
...das ist verdammt schnell!


----------



## strandi (3. September 2006)

heute im bikepark in vånga gewesen...der tag stand unter dem motto
"wär ich bloss liegengeblieben" oder auch "wie viel pech verkraftet ein mensch"  
fing damit an das ich irgendwie meine goggles verloren habe und sie nicht mehr auffindbar waren  und zwar auf dem weg vom auto bis oben auf dem berg...bzw kurz vor dem ende der liftstrecke da es mich da hingehauen hat...wohlgemerkt bei der ersten auffahrt  es hatte die nacht über geregnet und das war so glitschig das ich zweimal beim hochgeschleptt werden aufs maul geflogen bin...einmal hat sich der lustige t-lift in meiner hose verhakt...das war spannend  
war suuuuper auf ner matschigen strecke ohne goggles zu fahren  
bei der zweiten abfahrt hat´s mich in nem stein- und wurzelfeld so richtig geil langgemacht...vorderrad weggerutscht...strandi versucht abzuspringen und springt/fliegt voll gegen nen baum  hat schön gekracht...danach erstmal 5 minuten hingesetzt bis die lustigen sterne verschwunden waren  war nicht der einzige sturz...5 weitere folgten im laufe das tages  aber bis auf nen leicht verknackstes handgelenk war nix schlimmes passiert  bis darauf das ich mir das standrohr meiner 66 verkratzt habe  tjo, ansonsten kam ich auf die glorreiche idee luft aus den reifen zu lassen um mehr grip zu haben...das klappte auch, kostete mich aber einen schlauch  gegen ende wurde das wetter noch besser und mein kumpel gab nochmal richtig gas...ich hab ihn dann in cph im krankenhaus abgesetzt...verdacht auf schlüsselbeinbruch  
also pleiten, pech und pannen hat aber dennoch irgendwie spass gemacht  
haben am ende noch ne kleine fotosession eingelegt...werd die pics posten sobald ich sie hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (3. September 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> so mal was zum lachen.. auf Wunsch einiger Bike Kollegen..
> das Erdmännchen


Sieht irgendwie wie Mr. Bean aus...


----------



## bikeburnz (3. September 2006)

na hört sich ja super an   .. FOtos bitte 
ich war am SA in Winterberg..mit Bumble und Sven.. war auch nett..aber keine Stürze..und..Bumble hat den 3 Meter Drop gesprungen :daumen :


----------



## bikeburnz (3. September 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht irgendwie wie Mr. Bean aus...


 Das hab ich "überlesen" !!  grummel


----------



## strandi (3. September 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Bumble hat den 3 Meter Drop gesprungen :daumen :


wow  ...dann müsste ich ja tatsächlich mit euch nach WB kommen um den auch zu springen  

@nico  wo du recht hast, hast du einfach recht


----------



## Kitticat (4. September 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht irgendwie wie Mr. Bean aus...



HAHA!!!! DAS hab ich schon öfter gehört  

@strandi: schön, dass nix passiert ist! Aber hör mit Deinem Gefasel über WB auf...Du Ichkannmichnichtentscheider!!


----------



## strandi (4. September 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:
			
		

> @strandi: schön, dass nix passiert ist! Aber hör mit Deinem Gefasel über WB auf...Du Ichkannmichnichtentscheider!!


der ging tief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (4. September 2006)

nu kommen hier die versprochenen pics  















den rest gibbet hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=13663


----------



## Speedbullit (4. September 2006)

aus gesundheitlichen gründen würde ich dir anraten in zukunft mit mundschutz zu fahren, bevor du dir die zunge abbeißt 

und kauf dir den maxxis swampthing, da rutsch bei so bedingungen nix mehr


----------



## bikeburnz (4. September 2006)

schöne pix.. und ja kauf dir swampthing


----------



## Kitticat (4. September 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> schöne pix.. und ja kauf dir swampthing



Warum  Er kann doch-wie alle anderen- eh net biken...


----------



## face-to-ground (4. September 2006)

klar..deswegen tummeln wir uns ja auch alle hier


----------



## THBiker (7. September 2006)

wer kommt denn alles auf den Wurstmarkt und wo ist denn der Bikertreff dieses Jahr 

Auf auf.....wer ist dabei


----------



## Bumble (7. September 2006)

*erstmal nur am FR  

Treffpunkt  *


----------



## THBiker (7. September 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *erstmal nur am FR
> 
> Treffpunkt  *


diesen Fr????

Treffpunkt an´n Schubkärchler....nur welche? 21??


----------



## mtb_nico (7. September 2006)

Bin Samstagabend dort. Zufinden am Schluckspecht, oder der Kettereidschul...


----------



## mtb_nico (7. September 2006)

Ach... habe am Freitag auf der Eurobike auch gleich neue Freunde gefunden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (7. September 2006)

und wer ist der links neben dir 


hab euch auch beim Nicolai Stand gesehen, aber du warst so vertieft, dass du nix gehört hattest


----------



## mtb_nico (7. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> hab euch auch beim Nicolai Stand gesehen, aber du warst so vertieft, dass du nix gehört hattest


Jo, da war ich mal wieder schwer mit meinem Helius Hinterbau beschäftigt.
Das nächste MTB wird auf jeden Fall nen Komplettrad. Das ganze Custommade geht mir aufen Sa*k...


----------



## Speedbullit (7. September 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, da war ich mal wieder schwer mit meinem Helius Hinterbau beschäftigt.
> Das nächste MTB wird auf jeden Fall nen Komplettrad. Das ganze Custommade geht mir aufen Sa*k...



musst dir halt nur was gscheits kaufen


----------



## mtb_nico (7. September 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> musst dir halt nur was gscheits kaufen


Jo,...  dann sag mal an, was:
1. Bezahlbar, also bei uns im Laden erhältlich...
2. Einem überempfindlichen Maschbauer, der überall potentielle Todesfallen sieht, genügt...
3. Stabil...
4. Leicht...
5. Schick...

...ist.

Das einzige was ich noch an DH Hobel schnucke finde ist das V10. Aber ich weiß nur, dass Punkt 4. auf dieses Radel, dass es ja auch als Komplettbike gibt, zutrifft.


----------



## Speedbullit (8. September 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Jo,...  dann sag mal an, was:
> 1. Bezahlbar, also bei uns im Laden erhältlich...
> 2. Einem überempfindlichen Maschbauer, der überall potentielle Todesfallen sieht, genügt...
> 3. Stabil...
> ...




naja bis auf punkt 1 trifft doch alles zu .


----------



## strandi (8. September 2006)

Auf http://www.mayhemfestival.com/ gibts Pics aus Åre  
Schade das wir net den Roadtrip dorthin gemacht haben  
Wetter war anscheinend geil und fette Party. Sehr empfehlenswert die erste Gallery...dort die letzten Bilder (mit dem Pfeil blättern)....schwedische Masseusen


----------



## Speedbullit (8. September 2006)

das sieht ja mal hammer aus


----------



## strandi (9. September 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> das sieht ja mal hammer aus


vorallem die schwedin, oder?  

hab grad ein sehr sehr geiles bmx video gefunden  
http://progressive.stream.aol.com/time/gl/bmx/videos/sentenced_to_life_dl.mov
bin aus dem staunen gar net mehr rausgekommen  hab auch irgendwie
lust gekriegt mein kinderrad mal wieder zu bewegen  aber FR, XC und dann noch BMX krieg ich zeitlich net gebacken


----------



## mtb_nico (9. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber FR, XC und dann noch BMX krieg ich zeitlich net gebacken


heul doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (9. September 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> heul doch...


mach ich auch


----------



## strandi (10. September 2006)

boah war dat geil heute...strahlend blauer himmel, 20 grad und ein perfekt laufendes xc-bike


----------



## THBiker (11. September 2006)

die Höhenprofile sind so geil


----------



## strandi (11. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> die Höhenprofile sind so geil


hehe wir holen hier wirklich alles raus aus der insel


----------



## face-to-ground (11. September 2006)

wie ich sehe geht der tacho endlich


----------



## mtb_nico (11. September 2006)

Junge... war heute mal street fahren,... geht danz schön auf die Knochen. 5-6 Treppenstufen können ganz schön hart sein... Naja... habe den Wheelie auch ganze 30 Meter hinbekommen. Ich checke das mit der Bremse einfach nicht... 
Schlauch hat auch ganze 60 Minuten gehalten. Dann bin ich das erste mal zu kurz gesprungen... 
Werde aber das ganze mal wiederholen. Alleine ists aber leider sooooo ödeeeee!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (11. September 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Junge... war heute mal street fahren,... geht danz schön auf die Knochen. 5-6 Treppenstufen können ganz schön hart sein... Naja... habe den Wheelie auch ganze 30 Meter hinbekommen. Ich checke das mit der Bremse einfach nicht...
> Schlauch hat auch ganze 60 Minuten gehalten. Dann bin ich das erste mal zu kurz gesprungen...
> Werde aber das ganze mal wiederholen. Alleine ists aber leider sooooo ödeeeee!!!




wo kurvst du als rum???  kannst ja mal bescheid geben wenn du hier unterwegs bist


----------



## mtb_nico (11. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wo kurvst du als rum???  kannst ja mal bescheid geben wenn du hier unterwegs bist


War heute in KL am Rathaus. Da gibts ein paar Treppen. Auch einzelne Stufen die man mal hochspringen kann (was auch ab und zu funktioniert... ).

Wo kann man denn in der Ecke von DÜW fahren?
Wusste garnicht das Interesse hier besteht!


----------



## THBiker (11. September 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> War heute in KL am Rathaus. Da gibts ein paar Treppen. Auch einzelne Stufen die man mal hochspringen kann (was auch ab und zu funktioniert... ).
> 
> Wo kann man denn in der Ecke von DÜW fahren?
> Wusste garnicht das Interesse hier besteht!



ich kruve immer allein rum....naja ob man´s street nennen sollte mag ich zu bezweifeln, aber ich versuch zumindest meine Technik zu verbessern  

meistens in Deidesheim und Umgebung...in DÜW kann man sicherlich auch was finden


----------



## DoSe (11. September 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> War heute in KL am Rathaus. Da gibts ein paar Treppen. Auch einzelne Stufen die man mal hochspringen kann (was auch ab und zu funktioniert... ).
> 
> Wo kann man denn in der Ecke von DÜW fahren?
> Wusste garnicht das Interesse hier besteht!



Hallo,

gib mal Bescheid wenn du mal wieder in Kl unterwegs bist.
Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen! 

Gruß
dose


----------



## strandi (11. September 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> War heute in KL am Rathaus. Da gibts ein paar Treppen. Auch einzelne Stufen die man mal hochspringen kann (was auch ab und zu funktioniert... ).
> 
> Wo kann man denn in der Ecke von DÜW fahren?
> Wusste garnicht das Interesse hier besteht!


in der trift an den schulen...schöne stufen und ein paar rampen...


----------



## strandi (11. September 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich sehe geht der tacho endlich


jo...ne neue batterie musste her


----------



## mtb_nico (11. September 2006)

DoSe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> gib mal Bescheid wenn du mal wieder in Kl unterwegs bist.
> Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen!
> ...


Mach ich doch glatt...


----------



## strandi (11. September 2006)

gibt wieder news beim strandinator  
hab heute meinen mietvertrag für meine neue hütte unterschrieben  
ziehe am 1.11. nach schweden  nach  malmö














werde natürlich weiterhin in DK arbeiten und dann jeden tag mit dem zug pendeln...dauert 35 minuten mit dem zug...aktuell hab ich 20 minuten mit dem bus   die wohnung liegt 5 min mit dem rad von bahnhof entfernt.

wohnung hat 76m2, über zwei etagen verteilt und ne geile dachterasse  
preislich nicht wesentlich teurer als meine 60m2 ohne balkon in kopenhagen  
ick freu mir


----------



## THBiker (11. September 2006)

na danna uf nach Schweden    ...gibts da wenigstens hügel???


----------



## strandi (11. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> na danna uf nach Schweden    ...gibts da wenigstens hügel???


da gibts sogar bikeparks   die fotos in meinem album aus Vånga sind aus schweden  allerdings auch noch 1,5 autostunden von malmö entfernt...
http://images.google.de/images?q=swedish+girls&svnum=10&hl=da&lr=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (11. September 2006)

dort jibbs voaallem schwedinninnen ;-)

alda musst denn jetz noch schwedish lerne?

und warum der uffwand?


----------



## strandi (11. September 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> dort jibbs voaallem schwedinninnen ;-)
> 
> alda musst denn jetz noch schwedish lerne?
> 
> und warum der uffwand?


jag prata mycket bra svenska  
ne also schwedisch ist im vergleich zu dänisch in etwa so wie holländisch und deutsch...man versteht einen grossteil...den rest muss ich dann noch lernen...aber das bringt mir vielleicht ne schwedin bei


----------



## face-to-ground (12. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> jo...ne neue batterie musste her



hmpf....die hat aber dann keine sonderlich hohe lebenserwartung...so viel zum viel gepriesenen "ti-low-energy-design"


----------



## eL (12. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber das bringt mir vielleicht ne schwedin bei



wat heißt hier eventuell??
strandi du warscht scho mal kongkreter


----------



## mtb_nico (12. September 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> hmpf....die hat aber dann keine sonderlich hohe lebenserwartung...so viel zum viel gepriesenen "ti-low-energy-design"


Länger als nen Jahr hält die nicht. Ist bei mir nicht anders... Also... Heulen einstellen...


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2006)

wow..wie wäre das dann wohl, wenn das teil viel energie verbraucht? batterien im magazin zum schnellwechsel?
naja..wenigstens ist das wartungsfreundlicher, als meine alte polar-pulsuhr, die du komplett zerlegen musstest (mit komplett meine ich das auch so: einzelteile vom display, platine, halteklammern und so weiter sind auf dem tisch rumgeflogen....ich versteh schon, warum man die normal einschicken soll) um die batterie zu wechseln - immerhin hat die dann so 3 jahre gehoben...

soo..ich brauch erstmal ein neues radl...mein stevens ist auseinandergebrochen


----------



## strandi (13. September 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> soo..ich brauch erstmal ein neues radl...mein stevens ist auseinandergebrochen


wie haste das denn hingekriegt


----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> naja..wenigstens ist das wartungsfreundlicher, als meine alte polar-pulsuhr, die du komplett zerlegen musstest (mit komplett meine ich das auch so: einzelteile vom display, platine, halteklammern und so weiter sind auf dem tisch rumgeflogen....ich versteh schon, warum man die normal einschicken soll) um die batterie zu wechseln - immerhin hat die dann so 3 jahre gehoben...


Da haste Recht. Habe die gleichen Erfahrungen mit Polar gemacht...  Aber es ging...


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2006)

gute frage...morgens zur arbeit gefahren, auf einmal knackts und hinten an der kettenstrebe ist der rahmen durch...
bei meinem üblichen glück ist dann das andere rad, das ich haben wollte nicht mehr lieferbar und das 07er modell hässlich wie die nacht...also werd ich bis frühjahr warten und dann mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:
			
		

> gute frage...morgens zur arbeit gefahren, auf einmal knackts und hinten an der kettenstrebe ist der rahmen durch...
> bei meinem üblichen glück ist dann das andere rad, das ich haben wollte nicht mehr lieferbar und das 07er modell hässlich wie die nacht...also werd ich bis frühjahr warten und dann mal sehen


Ganz klar statische Überlast...


----------



## bikeburnz (13. September 2006)

pizza- und pasta-überlast  
*duckundwech*


----------



## face-to-ground (13. September 2006)

hmm..und warum kommt die statische überlast erst, nachdem ich 10kg abgenommen hab? 
is halt wohl so, daß stevens scheißräder baut 

edit: bevor jemand sich unnötig aufregt und rumheult: das war ein gag  

aber mein nächstes rad für die straße wird trotzdem kein stevens mehr...


----------



## strandi (23. September 2006)

war heute wieder gepflegt ne runde xc heizen 
der hammer kommt jetzt  hatte mich übers internet zum biken verabredet...komme zum treffpunkt und was sehe ich? 5 mädels und 1 kerl   2 von den mädels waren auch richtig lecker...aber wirklich so richtig  und eine davon war auch hammerschnell  ohje warum zieh ich depp nach malmø


----------



## THBiker (23. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> war heute wieder gepflegt ne runde xc heizen
> der hammer kommt jetzt  hatte mich übers internet zum biken verabredet...komme zum treffpunkt und was sehe ich? 5 mädels und 1 kerl   2 von den mädels waren auch richtig lecker...aber wirklich so richtig  und eine davon war auch hammerschnell  ohje warum zieh ich depp nach malmø





FOTOS!!!!! Wir wollen Fotos......    ....von den Mädels!!!


----------



## strandi (23. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> FOTOS!!!!! Wir wollen Fotos......    ....von den Mädels!!!



gibts net  
aber spätestens das hochzeitsfoto schick ich dir dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (23. September 2006)

War heute in Wildbad und bin endlich mal den großen Drop gesprungen. Leider hat das Radel bei der Landung gebockt und mich abgeworfen. Fazit: Heftiger Einschlag. Bin mal gespannt in welchen Farben mein Oberschenkel morgen schillert... 
Naja... wenigstens hab ichs auf Foto...


----------



## THBiker (23. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> gibts net
> aber spätestens das hochzeitsfoto schick ich dir dann



ohoh...welch große Töne....ich hoffe ich werd eingeladen zur Hochzeit    ...dachte du wolltest jemand anderes ;-) achja...die kommt jetzt grad zu besuch und wir trinken Weinchen und quatschen (über dich    )


----------



## bikeburnz (23. September 2006)

ich dacht der DH1 is gesperrt wegen Bauarbeiten..?
War heut in Todtnau..Wetter war super Strecke auch, nur die Anaconda hat mich gebuckelt...mein Knie wird auch alle Farben zeigen und meine Hand tut n bissi aua..


----------



## strandi (24. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> ohoh...welch große Töne....ich hoffe ich werd eingeladen zur Hochzeit    ...dachte du wolltest jemand anderes ;-) achja...die kommt jetzt grad zu besuch und wir trinken Weinchen und quatschen (über dich    )



pssst...alles noch geheim  habt ihr wenigstens schön über mich gequatscht


----------



## THBiker (24. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> pssst...alles noch geheim  habt ihr wenigstens schön über mich gequatscht



NUR!!!!!   
wollten eigentlich gestern nen Termin mit dir ausmachen....aber warst ja net zu Hause


----------



## mtb_nico (24. September 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> ich dacht der DH1 is gesperrt wegen Bauarbeiten..?


Öhmm... ja ööööööööhhhhmmmm.... Woher haste denn das jetzt?! 

Sind aber auch viel Bikecross gefahren. Seit Winterberg hab ich da richtig gefallen dran gefunden. Komm jetzt endlich auch einigermaßen über die Table in Wildbad drüber. Sind schon teilweise recht kurz die Teile...


----------



## strandi (24. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> NUR!!!!!
> wollten eigentlich gestern nen Termin mit dir ausmachen....aber warst ja net zu Hause



hab mich in der stadt rumgetrieben 
n richtig guten houseclub aufgetrieben...den zeig ich euch/ihr dann


----------



## strandi (24. September 2006)

eben mal n büschen rumgesurft was es an mtb möglichkeiten bei malmö gibt...merkwürdige angewohnheiten haben die :lol
hm bilder verlinken geht net...dann eben so
http://happymtb.org/forum/read.php/1/462643/464325#msg-464325


----------



## strandi (24. September 2006)

geile bildersequenz von nem sturz  
http://happymtb.org/forum/read.php/1/477084


----------



## THBiker (24. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> hab mich in der stadt rumgetrieben
> n richtig guten houseclub aufgetrieben...den zeig ich euch/ihr dann



ich glaub das ist der falsche weg....also ich komm gern mit  denk dann aber nur wir beide  

das in malmö schaut mehr nach Aquasport aus, als biken   ....warts ab....du fängst noch mit schwimmen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (24. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> ich glaub das ist der falsche weg....also ich komm gern mit  denk dann aber nur wir beide
> 
> das in malmö schaut mehr nach Aquasport aus, als biken   ....warts ab....du fängst noch mit schwimmen an



genau wie nico...mein idol


----------



## strandi (24. September 2006)

boah wie geil is das denn...die dänen drehen ja wieder total durch


----------



## strandi (28. September 2006)

hab ein beispiel für richtig guten service erlebt 
auf dem rückflug aus der pfalz wurde im flieger meine vorderbremse zerstört...die aufnahme für den schlauch ist gebrochen und das ganze öl lief aus der bremse  also hab ich letzten sonntag ne beschwerdemail an sas geschrieben und bekam heute die antwort "schick uns doch bitte die rechnung der reparatur und deine kontonummer und wir überweisen dir die kohle"  da kann ich nur sagen  super schneller und unkomplizierter service!


----------



## mtb_nico (28. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> ... und bekam heute die antwort "schick uns doch bitte die rechnung der reparatur und deine kontonummer und wir überweisen dir die kohle"  da kann ich nur sagen  super schneller und unkomplizierter service!


Also wenn das so ist... ich hätte da auch noch die ein oder andere Kleinigkeit...


----------



## proclimber (29. September 2006)

moin strandi! wurde dein schaltauge net auch geknickt im flieger??


----------



## strandi (29. September 2006)

proclimber schrieb:


> moin strandi! wurde dein schaltauge net auch geknickt im flieger??



jo habs aber wieder grade gebogen und wollte net kleinlich sein  hab die beiden schaltaugen jetzt als reserve


----------



## face-to-ground (29. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> hab ein beispiel für richtig guten service erlebt
> auf dem rückflug aus der pfalz wurde im flieger meine vorderbremse zerstört...die aufnahme für den schlauch ist gebrochen und das ganze öl lief aus der bremse  also hab ich letzten sonntag ne beschwerdemail an sas geschrieben und bekam heute die antwort "schick uns doch bitte die rechnung der reparatur und deine kontonummer und wir überweisen dir die kohle"  da kann ich nur sagen  super schneller und unkomplizierter service!



klar..wenn man denen nen drohbrief schreibt und fragt: was macht ticktack und wenn es aufhört fällt eins von euren flugzeugen runter? sind die immer so "kooperativ" - bis sie wissen, wer du bist


----------



## el Zimbo (29. September 2006)

Hey Gesicht-in-den-Dreck,

warst du der Typ, der seinen Rucksack in die Menge warf und dabei "FÜR ALLAH!!!" schrie?
Das war mal ne lustige Aktion - leider musste er in U-Haft und wahrscheinlich ist sein A... jetzt nicht mehr Jungfrau...

Warum hab ich dich eigentlich nur einmal im Wald getroffen???
Grüßle, de Zimbo.


----------



## Flugrost (29. September 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das war mal ne lustige Aktion - leider musste er in U-Haft und wahrscheinlich ist sein A... jetzt nicht mehr Jungfrau...



...vielleicht war das der Grund für die Aktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (29. September 2006)

Vorsicht, Flugrost!
Du weißt ja, die Gerüchteküche...


----------



## face-to-ground (29. September 2006)

servus zimbo,

1. bin doch italiener - also auch streng katholisch erzogen (*hrm* ) also wenn, würde ich nen rucksack in die menge werfen und irgendwas wie: für die dreifaltigkeit!! rufen
2. daß dem sein a... nu nimmer jungfrau is, ist die gerechte strafe, finde ich  deswegen ist doch u-haft eingeführt worden, oder?

und was das fahren im wald angeht: bin dieses jahr fast ausschließlich auf der straße gefahren, war nur ein paar mal den bt hoch und wieder runter. und seit mein straßenrädel die grätsche gemacht hat, "zieren" ein paar schicke 1 1/4-zöller-slicks das mtb und damit fahr ich halt auch straße - irgendwie muss ich ja zur arbeit kommen. auto fahren und laufen sind einfach keine alternative


----------



## Flugrost (29. September 2006)

@Zimbo: nenn mich Flugrushdie


----------



## el Zimbo (29. September 2006)

Mir gefällt Fallgitter auch ganz gut...
Bist du eigentlich morgen in HD dabei - Tour und oder Party?


----------



## Flugrost (29. September 2006)

... ich weiß noch nicht - am So gehts zu nachtschlafender Stund in die Ferne ...


----------



## el Zimbo (29. September 2006)

...das heißt also ja für die Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. September 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich morgen in HD dabei.....



Tour,HD,wann???

Gruß Guru.


----------



## bikeburnz (29. September 2006)

morgen fahren wir ne Geburtstags tour für den Sven irgendwo in HD..kenn mich da ja noch nit aus..


----------



## guru39 (29. September 2006)

hab schon mit`m Sven telefoniert,vllt sieht man sich ja! 
Gruß Gürü.


----------



## strandi (29. September 2006)

sonntag hat der strandinator sein marathondebüt  
bald beginnt das carbo-loading  hab grad den maxim carbo-cake in den ofen geschoben und werde mir den morgen über den tag verteilt reinziehen  dann morgen noch einen backen und vor dem wettkampf noch ein bisserl naschen  drückt mir mal die daumen das ich ins vordere drittel komme


----------



## THBiker (29. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> sonntag hat der strandinator sein marathondebüt
> bald beginnt das carbo-loading  hab grad den maxim carbo-cake in den ofen geschoben und werde mir den morgen über den tag verteilt reinziehen  dann morgen noch einen backen und vor dem wettkampf noch ein bisserl naschen  drückt mir mal die daumen das ich ins vordere drittel komme



ich glaub´s net ....es ist soweit...strandi dreht durch     

trotzdem viel erfolg


----------



## strandi (29. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> ich glaub´s net ....es ist soweit...strandi dreht durch
> 
> trotzdem viel erfolg



liegt an dem bse-fleisch 
werde berichten...
strandinator - kam, sah und siegte


----------



## strandi (29. September 2006)

hmmm...carbo-cake is lecker *slurp*


----------



## THBiker (29. September 2006)

also Eiweiß Shakes mag ich auch...mit Banane oder Erdbeeren ....jamjam


----------



## strandi (29. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> also Eiweiß Shakes mag ich auch...mit Banane oder Erdbeeren ....jamjam



hatte vorhin grad nen grossen mit erdbeergeschmack...gemixt mit milch mit 0,1% fett


----------



## THBiker (29. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> hatte vorhin grad nen grossen mit erdbeergeschmack...gemixt mit milch mit 0,1% fett



die hab ich immer....bzw wenn es die nicht gibt 0,3%

ich meinte mit frischen Erdbeeren bzw Bananen  ...ab in den Mixer...und weg damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (29. September 2006)

Viel Erfolg wünsche ich!  

...und neben dem Doping gabs hoffentlich noch n bissi Training, oder?


----------



## strandi (29. September 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg wünsche ich!
> 
> ...und neben dem Doping gabs hoffentlich noch n bissi Training, oder?



danke 
aber training  wozu...gibt doch doping


----------



## Flugrost (29. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> danke
> aber training  wozu...gibt doch doping



Haaaallooo, Suff is nicht Alles, werter Mitbürger!


----------



## THBiker (29. September 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Haaaallooo, Suff is nicht Alles, werter Mitbürger!



ich glaub Strandi meint das ernst mit dem Doping


----------



## strandi (29. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> ich glaub Strandi meint das ernst mit dem Doping



na klar war doch letztes WE in spanien 

@flyingoxydation nicht alles...aber viel 
na klar gabs noch training...letztes WE nochmal ne schöne GA tour gerollt  sonntag wird gekurbelt bis die beine platzen  die pulsuhr lass ich lieber gleich zu hause...wird eh net unter 170 kommen


----------



## Flugrost (30. September 2006)

Scheff, nimm sie (PUhr)mit - dann geht gerade bei marathon hintenraus mehr.


----------



## face-to-ground (30. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> hatte vorhin grad nen grossen mit erdbeergeschmack...gemixt mit milch mit 0,1% fett



laß doch die milch weg und nimm einfach statt dessen wasser...mineralstoffe sind auch drin und schmecken tut es gleich - und du sparst 0.1% fett


----------



## strandi (30. September 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> laß doch die milch weg und nimm einfach statt dessen wasser...mineralstoffe sind auch drin und schmecken tut es gleich - und du sparst 0.1% fett



also das dass gleich schmeckt kann ich net bestätigen :kotz:


----------



## face-to-ground (30. September 2006)

kann man bei milch mit 0,1% fettanteil überhaupt noch von milch reden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (30. September 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> kann man bei milch mit 0,1% fettanteil überhaupt noch von milch reden?



na klar...oder trinkst du etwa auch kakao mit wasser...pfui


----------



## face-to-ground (30. September 2006)

ich nehme das, was man als milch bezeichnet: 3,5%+, wenn ich mal überhaupt kakao trinke - ich bin eher ein freund des kleinen schwarzen (espresso...) und dessen milchmischgetränken


----------



## strandi (30. September 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich nehme das, was man als milch bezeichnet: *3,5%+*



genau deswegen wirst du auch nie so einen adoniskörper wie ich kriegen  

gab grad 2 grosse teller mit vollkornnudeln mit tomatensosse mit lecker scampis drin...mhhhhmmm...ich mag marathons  da kann man am abend vorher so richtig schlemmen ohne schlechtes gewissen  gleich gibts noch n stückchen carbo-cake


----------



## mtb_nico (30. September 2006)

Strandi denk dran das Shakes nicht alles sind und nur die Dosis ein Gift ausmacht. Irgendwann findet das der Körper und Kreislauf nimmer so cool...
Also lieber a bissel mehr Bananen und weniger Pulver... 
Viel Spass Morgen und: Quäl dich du Sau! 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## strandi (30. September 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Strandi denk dran das Shakes nicht alles sind und nur die Dosis ein Gift ausmacht. Irgendwann findet das der Körper und Kreislauf nimmer so cool...
> Also lieber a bissel mehr Bananen und weniger Pulver...
> Viel Spass Morgen und: Quäl dich du Sau!
> Gruß!
> ...



hatte heute doch gar keinen shake  
hab vorhin ne kurze runde an der strandpromenade gedreht...die neue gabel ist ein traum  richtig geiles ansprechverhalten und dank ETA kann ich sogar die 105mm noch absenken  
morgen heisst es "treten bis die beine platzen"


----------



## Flugrost (30. September 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> ...hab vorhin ne kurze runde an der strandpromenade gedreht...


Sag mal, "Strandpromenade"  - weißt Du eigentlich, wie guts Dir geht, hä?

Neiid! - will auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (1. Oktober 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> genau deswegen wirst du auch nie so einen adoniskörper wie ich kriegen



wer sagt denn, daß ich das jemals wollte oder überhaupt will?  
und auf den carbo-cake bin ich alles andere als neidisch   der von muttern frisch gebackene käsekuchen schlägt das um längen...

@ flugrost: man kann halt net alles haben... übrigens gehts übernächste woche nach italien - noch ist das wasser am meer erträglich


----------



## strandi (1. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Sag mal, "Strandpromenade"  - weißt Du eigentlich, wie guts Dir geht, hä?
> 
> Neiid! - will auch!



aber dafür muss ich auch intervaltraining an brücken machen 
naja...aber son strand vor der haustür zu haben hat schon was


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Oktober 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> hatte heute doch gar keinen shake


Habe das auch nicht explizit auf die Eiweisshakes bezogen, sondern auf dein "Programm von unterstützenden Mittelchen". Das sogenannte Carboloading bringt z.B. nur etwas wenn man vorher dem Körper möglichst viele Kohlenhydrate nimmt. D.h. wenn z.B. Sonntags der Wettkampf ist, wird die Woche vorher Mo-Mi fettreich gegessen und harte Runden gedreht um den Körper alle eingelagerten Kohlenhydrate zu nehmen. Danach nur noch lockere Runden bis ein Tag vor dem Wettkampf und viel Kohlenhydrate...

Ach und überschüssige Kohlenhydrate setzen sich, wie a gudi Schweinzhaxen auch, in Form von Fett nieder.
Bei Fetten die über die Nahrung eingenommen werden kann man auch nicht sagen, dass so wenig möglich so gut wie möglich ist, sondern es müssen die verschiedenen Fette unterschieden werden. Fett ist immerhin nach Alkohol der beste Energieträger.
Ach und gerade bei einer Ausdauerbelastung wie bei einem Marathon kann das mit den Kohlenhydraten schnell nach hinten los gehen. Nach 45-60min sind die Kohlenhdyrate normalerweise verbraucht und der Körper stellt sich auf Fettverbrennung um. Wenn man dies nicht extra trainiert fällt der Körper in ein großes Loch. D.h. bei guten Ausdauerathleten macht sich diese Umstellung kaum bemerkbar.
Mehr zu dem Thema Fetten und Ernährung in einschlägiger Fachliteratur...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## strandi (1. Oktober 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Habe das auch nicht explizit auf die Eiweisshakes bezogen, sondern auf dein "Programm von unterstützenden Mittelchen". Das sogenannte Carboloading bringt z.B. nur etwas wenn man vorher dem Körper möglichst viele Kohlenhydrate nimmt. D.h. wenn z.B. Sonntags der Wettkampf ist, wird die Woche vorher Mo-Mi fettreich gegessen und harte Runden gedreht um den Körper alle eingelagerten Kohlenhydrate zu nehmen. Danach nur noch lockere Runden bis ein Tag vor dem Wettkampf und viel Kohlenhydrate...
> 
> Ach und überschüssige Kohlenhydrate setzen sich, wie a gudi Schweinzhaxen auch, in Form von Fett nieder.
> Bei Fetten die über die Nahrung eingenommen werden kann man auch nicht sagen, dass so wenig möglich so gut wie möglich ist, sondern es müssen die verschiedenen Fette unterschieden werden. Fett ist immerhin nach Alkohol der beste Energieträger.
> ...


ajo jetzt stell dich net so mädchenhaft an  da ich aufgrund meiner aktion "strandkörper" äusserst wenig kohlenhydrate zu mir nehme, dachte ich das carboboosting sei ne sinnvolle sache...war es auch 
der marathon lief ausgesprochen gut...bin vollauf zufrieden und glücklich  
allerdings auch total platt...der letzte steile anstieg auf dem höhenprofil war der härteste überhaupt....leider hatte ich mir kurz vorher zwischen kilometer 80 und 90 nen zweikampf geliefert und mich total zerschossen  war aber ein super tag...anfangs nebel und arschkalt und danach sonne 





strandi - jetzt erstma nen shake


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Oktober 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> ajo jetzt stell dich net so mädchenhaft an  da ich aufgrund meiner aktion "strandkörper" äusserst wenig kohlenhydrate zu mir nehme, dachte ich das carboboosting sei ne sinnvolle sache...war es auch


Wie du meinst. Jeder kann trainieren wie er will, aber komm dann nicht gelaufen und jammer über deine kaputte Leber die das Eiweis nicht verarbeitet bekommen hat...  Du rutscht echt von einem extrem ins andere. Erst null Kalorien und dann wird der Körper danach bombadiert...


----------



## strandi (1. Oktober 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wie du meinst. Jeder kann trainieren wie er will, aber komm dann nicht gelaufen und jammer über deine kaputte Leber die das Eiweis nicht verarbeitet bekommen hat...  Du rutscht echt von einem extrem ins andere. Erst null Kalorien und dann wird der Körper danach bombadiert...



will ja jetzt net den klug********r raushängen lassen  aber:
1. *kann* protein eventuell probleme mit den nieren verursachen aber nicht mit der leber. und das mit den nieren ist wissenschaftlich net erwiesen
2. hast du glaub ich nen falschen eindruck über meinen konsum dieser mittelchen...ich nehme höchstens einen shake pro tag zu mir. bis zu 4 sind empfohlen
3. hab ich mit meiner metode bislang 16 kilo verloren und meine leistungsfähigkeit vervielfacht...also wat solls 

strandi - ab morgen wieder nulldiät


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Oktober 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> will ja jetzt net den klug********r raushängen lassen  aber:
> 1. *kann* protein eventuell probleme mit den nieren verursachen aber nicht mit der leber. und das mit den nieren ist wissenschaftlich net erwiesen
> 2. hast du glaub ich nen falschen eindruck über meinen konsum dieser mittelchen...ich nehme höchstens einen shake pro tag zu mir. bis zu 4 sind empfohlen
> 3. hab ich mit meiner metode bislang 16 kilo verloren und meine leistungsfähigkeit vervielfacht...also wat solls
> ...



Habe eben noch mal nachgelesen. Du Hast recht mit den Nieren. Nicht die Leber wird belastet sondern die Nieren. Habe das Ganze aus dem Gedächtnis geschrieben.
Jeder kann sich ernähren wie er will. Ich bin nur eben der Meinung das es in unserem Leistungsbereich, der doch einiges unter dem des Leistungsportes liegt ohne Nahrungsmittelergänzungen, bei einer normalen Ernährung, geht.
Mehr schreibe ich dazu nicht mehr...

nico - ich bleib bei meinen Bananen...


----------



## strandi (1. Oktober 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich bin nur eben der Meinung das es in unserem Leistungsbereich, der doch einiges unter dem des Leistungsportes liegt ohne Nahrungsmittelergänzungen, bei einer normalen Ernährung, geht.



da haste ja recht  aber die wirkung von nem proteinshake möchte ich eigentlich net missen. die regeneration ist bedeutend schneller und ausserdem gibts bei etwas hanteltraining auch nen schöneren oberkörper
strandinator - ende der ansage


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Oktober 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Jeder kann sich ernähren wie er will. Ich bin nur eben der Meinung das es in unserem Leistungsbereich, der doch einiges unter dem des Leistungsportes liegt ohne Nahrungsmittelergänzungen, bei einer normalen Ernährung, geht.
> Mehr schreibe ich dazu nicht mehr...
> 
> nico - ich bleib bei meinen Bananen...




so seh ich das auch ^^

im übrigen kann man da einer "sucht" (andere sprechen von einem wahn...) verfallen und dann bleibt es nicht mehr nur bei nem proteinshake - dann kommen irgendwelche wundermittelchen (kreatin und dann gehts weiter und weiter....) wenn man anfäng zu trainieren und dann die erfolge kommen, dann härter trainiert und mehr erfolge kommen - bis man mit gewöhnlichen mitteln und gewöhnlichem training am limit des körpers ist - und es wird weiter gepusht, denn es geht noch was und letztens der eine war auch viel schneller am anstieg usw usf...


----------



## strandi (2. Oktober 2006)

moinsen
die ergebnisse vom marathon sind online.
ausgehend von der starterklasse "männer" über 103km bin ich auf platz 191 von 378 startern. damit bin ich zufrieden 
bildmaterial (man achte auf die gedopten beine   ) anbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (2. Oktober 2006)

Gedopte Beine hin oder her...auf ner northshore gefällsde mir besser...aber auf jeden fall herzlichen glückwunsch!!!


----------



## strandi (2. Oktober 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:


> Gedopte Beine hin oder her...auf ner northshore gefällsde mir besser...aber auf jeden fall herzlichen glückwunsch!!!



zu dem kommentar hat dich doch jetzt der burnz gezwungen, oder? 
wie sieht denn das aus mit lycra und xc-bike aufm northshore


----------



## Kitticat (2. Oktober 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> wie sieht denn das aus mit lycra und xc-bike aufm northshore



naja...zum:kotz:     der burnz duscht gerade und weiss von nix was....


----------



## Andreas 2905 (2. Oktober 2006)

@ Strandi   Reeeeeeschbeckt


----------



## strandi (2. Oktober 2006)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> @ Strandi   Reeeeeeschbeckt



wenigstens einer versteht mich


----------



## Bumble (3. Oktober 2006)

*Glückwunsch Strandi  

auch wenn mir das Ganze immer noch etwas suspekt erscheint  *


----------



## Optimizer (4. Oktober 2006)

So, ich nutze mal den Fred unter dem Thema "Flirt"...
weil ich bin ne arme Sau und such ne gescheite Frau...

Gruß
Der Pessimizer


----------



## Kelme (4. Oktober 2006)

Grundgütiger, Opti! Wie klingt das denn? Wenn nicht gerade der Oktober angefangen hätte, würde ich auf eine klassische November-Herbst-Depression tippen.
Mach' jetzt irgendwas vernünftiges. Geh' Rad fahren. Ordentlich was trinken!


Kelme - nein, kein Philosophenspruch.


Jedem Ende wohnt der Zauber eines neuen Anfangs inne.


----------



## Optimizer (4. Oktober 2006)

Keine Depression...ich bin momentan eigentlich im Arsch...am Ende...nur noch ein Schatten meiner selbst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (4. Oktober 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... kein Philosophenspruch.



... sondern Instinkt


----------



## Optimizer (4. Oktober 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> Jedem Ende wohnt der Zauber eines neuen Anfangs inne.


Danke Freund für die trostspendenden Worte!


----------



## bikeburnz (4. Oktober 2006)

wie wärs mal mit weggehen..so unter leute..    
 vorm PC lernste bestimmt keine kennen...
..und aufm Rad auch äusserst selten


----------



## Optimizer (4. Oktober 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> wie wärs mal mit weggehen..so unter leute..
> vorm PC lernste bestimmt keine kennen...



Klug*******r!



> ..und aufm Rad auch äusserst selten



Schade eigentlich... mittlerweile gibts viele geile Joggerinnen oder welche bei der Nordic-Walking-Fraktion...warum will keine von denen biken????


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Oktober 2006)

Optimizer schrieb:


> mittlerweile gibts viele geile Joggerinnen oder welche bei der Nordic-Walking-Fraktion...warum will keine von denen biken????


Frag ich mich auch...


----------



## Tobsn (4. Oktober 2006)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ..warum will keine von denen biken????



     
Augen offen halten  

Es hat aber auch Vorteile, wenn die Freundin nicht radelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (4. Oktober 2006)

Optimizer schrieb:


> . mittlerweile gibts viele geile Joggerinnen oder welche bei der Nordic-Walking-Fraktion...


dringe ein ins lager der gegner! geh joggen oder nordic walken!!!


----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> dringe ein ins lager der gegner! geh joggen oder nordic walken!!!



wie tief kann man(n) sinken


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2006)

Hi Optimizer,
das Leben geht weiter,aber so`n schoiss willste jetzt eh net hören  
Gruß Guru.


----------



## strandi (5. Oktober 2006)

der burnz hat heute gebuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurstag            
happy burnzday


----------



## Kitticat (5. Oktober 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> der burnz hat heute gebuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurstag
> happy burnzday



 dem strandi entgeht auch nix!!!!auch auf diesem weg die besten grüsse von mir  schöööönen tach....


----------



## Bumble (5. Oktober 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:


> dem strandi entgeht auch nix!!!!auch auf diesem weg die besten grüsse von mir  schöööönen tach....



*Bitte hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3064152#post3064152
weitermachen  *


----------



## THBiker (5. Oktober 2006)

Bunrziiiiiiiiiiiii Happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Birthdasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Oktober 2006)

Allet jute auch von mir!!! Lass dich feiern!


----------



## strandi (6. Oktober 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:


> dem strandi entgeht auch nix!!!!



bin ja auch der forumswart


----------



## Kitticat (6. Oktober 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> bin ja auch der forumswart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (7. Oktober 2006)

Ich wünsche Dir, Optimizer - in Deiner Situation - Zähigkeit und Durchhaltevermögen und viele Menschen, mit denen Du dich austauschen kannst. Jedweder kanns nachvollziehen ...

Nase hoch und Titten raus - weiter gehts!


----------



## Andreas 2905 (7. Oktober 2006)

No women no cry....


----------



## Optimizer (7. Oktober 2006)

Danke Leuts für eure Unterstützung...

ich hab's gestern wieder gepackt aufs Bike zu steigen... nach 3 Wochen Abstinenz...

Der Optimizer - endlich wieder optimistisch


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Oktober 2006)

das ist in gewissem maße selbstzwang...immerhin beinhaltet dein nick ja schon das opti  auf gehts...*g* zur winterdepression sinds noch ein paar wochen....


----------



## strandi (14. Oktober 2006)

komme grad aus hamburg zurück und hab im flieger die neueste bike (november) gelesen. man kann nur sagen: der norden rockt! geiles bild aus åre drin und ein netter bericht über nen marathon in norwegen. unter manchen anderen bildern liesst man skandinavische namen und nr.1 im damen cc ist ne norwegerin  
wollt euch das nur mal sagen


----------



## bikeburnz (15. Oktober 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> unter manchen anderen bildern liesst man skandinavische namen und nr.1 im damen cc ist ne norwegerin
> wollt euch das nur mal sagen


----------



## strandi (15. Oktober 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


>


----------



## Flugrost (16. Oktober 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> wollt euch das nur mal sagen



Lass Bilder sprechen (damit sind keine schnöden Westernhelden gemeint)
Hopp, los!


----------



## strandi (16. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Lass Bilder sprechen (damit sind keine schnöden Westernhelden gemeint)
> Hopp, los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (16. Oktober 2006)

ach strandilein...hat die nicht bissi wenig möpse für dich?


----------



## THBiker (16. Oktober 2006)

Strandi...stehst du jetzt auf Männer


----------



## strandi (16. Oktober 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:


> ach strandilein...hat die nicht bissi wenig möpse für dich?



eigentlich ja...sie hat aber den skandinavierbonus


----------



## THBiker (16. Oktober 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> eigentlich ja...sie hat aber den skandinavierbonus



und was hättest du davon    ...die hängt dich beim biken ab...und dann auch noch kompromisse eingehen


----------



## el Zimbo (16. Oktober 2006)

Es muss nicht unbedingt sein, dass die den Strandi abhängt... 
Ja, so schlimm isses geworden.


----------



## KrossChris (16. Oktober 2006)

strandi schrieb:


>


wo sind denn bei dieser dame die brüste? achso vergaß, flach is aerodynamischer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (16. Oktober 2006)

wie schön, dass wir alle einer meinung sind


----------



## strandi (16. Oktober 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> und was hättest du davon    ...die hängt dich beim biken ab...und dann auch noch kompromisse eingehen



naja, kompromisse sind eigentlich doof...aber dann hätte ich jemanden der mit mir n alpen-x-marathon fährt 

@zimbo na, noch alpträume von der lycratour oder was


----------



## Flugrost (16. Oktober 2006)

Gips die Damen auch mit ohne verbissene Mimik? Vielleicht auch mit etwas weniger Helm?


----------



## THBiker (16. Oktober 2006)

ohne Helm






ohne bike


----------



## strandi (16. Oktober 2006)

boah das bild als apfeltante geht ja gar net


----------



## Flugrost (16. Oktober 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> boah das bild als apfeltante geht ja gar net



...weil coop draufsteht?
@TH - das war mal fix!


----------



## strandi (21. Oktober 2006)

es wird winter  in åre ist der erste schnee gefallen 
check it out -> http://www.skistar.com/are/webcam/
heute bei meiner xc runde bin ich auch in langem lycra mit windstopper und mit schuhüberzug gefahren. war die reinste schlammschlacht


----------



## KrossChris (22. Oktober 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> ohne Helm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohne helm, ohne bike, ohne brust sag ich


----------



## bikeburnz (22. Oktober 2006)

schrecklich das Bild als Ballerina..sieht aus wie damlas die Sängerin von Eurythmics   insgesamt nit so dolle frau  :kotz:


----------



## strandi (22. Oktober 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> schrecklich das Bild als Ballerina..sieht aus wie damlas die Sängerin von Eurythmics   insgesamt nit so dolle frau  :kotz:



ich geb´s ja zu...auf den bildern in bikeklamotten sieht sie ja ganz gut aus...die anderen bilder die der th gepostet hat sind eher abschreckend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (22. Oktober 2006)

No Boob Term:
Werte Gemeinde, lasst uns doch gemeinsam, nach Betrachtung der folgenden Bildchenreihenfolge ins Nordig Wolging Forum wexeln...
-> Schickung by Wolfman: Wir können nix

Grüße Fliegeisen - kriegt die Kinnschublade nimmer vom Erdboden weg ...


----------



## strandi (22. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> No Boob Term:
> Werte Gemeinde, lasst uns doch gemeinsam, nach Betrachtung der folgenden Bildchenreihenfolge ins Nordig Wolging Forum wexeln...
> -> Schickung by Wolfman: Wir können nix
> 
> Grüße Fliegeisen - kriegt die Kinnschublade nimmer vom Erdboden weg ...



da war ich noch jung und sportlich als das video von mir aufgenommen wurde


----------



## Flugrost (22. Oktober 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> da war ich noch jung und sportlich als das video von mir aufgenommen wurde



Na, und jetzt (aaalt und grau) gips die Alternative - wir werden Downhillmikadoweltmeister!     ?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. Oktober 2006)

@ Strandi. Wusst ich doch, dass ich den Kerl auf dem Bike kenne.
A n g e b e r  und das du dich auch noch bei den Lycrawinterpokalbikern anbiederst.
Strandi, Strandi liegt das am Wetter dort oben  Ein Jahr älter und dann so was!!!!


----------



## Scrat (24. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> No Boob Term:
> Werte Gemeinde, lasst uns doch gemeinsam, nach Betrachtung der folgenden Bildchenreihenfolge ins Nordig Wolging Forum wexeln...
> -> Schickung by Wolfman: Wir können nix
> 
> Grüße Fliegeisen - kriegt die Kinnschublade nimmer vom Erdboden weg ...



Ach, das kann man alles lernen 

Mehr Videos von Neil Tunnicliffe gibt's hier: http://www.neiltunnicliffe.com

Und falls dann noch Bedarf an mehr Trialvideos besteht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=42829

Da sind immer so die aktuellsten Sachen drin.

So, bin wieder im "Räder-ohne-Sattel-Forum" 

Servus, Thomas (ab & zu auch "normal" im Wald unterwegs )


----------



## strandi (24. Oktober 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Strandi. Wusst ich doch, dass ich den Kerl auf dem Bike kenne.
> A n g e b e r  und das du dich auch noch bei den Lycrawinterpokalbikern anbiederst.
> Strandi, Strandi liegt das am Wetter dort oben  Ein Jahr älter und dann so was!!!!



na irgendwie muss man die motivation ja oben halten über den winter...damit ich euch nächstes frühjahr am berg versägen kann 
dann wird die strandinator-4000hm-tour gestartet


----------



## Flugrost (24. Oktober 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> ...damit ich euch nächstes frühjahr am berg versägen kann


schaffstu nich 


strandi schrieb:


> 4000hm-tour


 ... Start als Nightride?


----------



## Kelme (24. Oktober 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ...und das du dich auch noch bei den Lycrawinterpokalbikern anbiederst....


Ich mag Leute, die sich trauen über den Tellerrand zu schauen.


K.


----------



## Flugrost (24. Oktober 2006)

Strandi, Du so mutig???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. Oktober 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich mag Leute, die sich trauen über den Tellerrand zu schauen.
> 
> 
> K.



Hi K. 
was muss ich tun,um da *mitzumachen*?
Gruß Guru


----------



## Kelme (24. Oktober 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi K.
> was muss ich tun,um da *mitzumachen*?
> Gruß Guru


Horizont erweitern *mitmachen*: Geh' Rad fahren!
WP *mitmachen*: Geh' anders Rad fahren!


K.


----------



## strandi (24. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> schaffstu nich
> ... Start als Nightride?



forder mich net heraus  

@kelme bei dem gewichtstuning an meinem renner wird der winterpokal ja ein traum  hab so weit über den tellerrand geschaut das ich dir heute morgen von meinem tellerchen sogar was auf deinen rübergeschoben hab


----------



## guru39 (24. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Flugrost (25. Oktober 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> Horizont erweitern  Geh' anders Rad fahren!


... da musste ich lächeln ...


			
				Strandi schrieb:
			
		

> ...forder mich net heraus ...



Ist hiermit geschehen   WP? Contest? Kettenrauchen? Flaschendrehen?


----------



## strandi (25. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ist hiermit geschehen   WP? Contest? Kettenrauchen? Flaschendrehen?



ok...bei meinem nächsten pfalztrip wird zeitig gestartet und dann wird gefahren bis zum umfallen (technischer patzer beim downhill zählt nicht  )  wär ja wohl gelacht wenn ich dich net versägen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. Oktober 2006)

na da mach ich doch mit. Werden doch den nordeuropäischen Lycraträger packen.


----------



## eL (25. Oktober 2006)

es wäre besser für ihn wenn er diesen kontest haushoch verliert


----------



## strandi (26. Oktober 2006)

eL schrieb:


> es wäre besser für ihn wenn er diesen kontest haushoch verliert



den versteh ich net


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Oktober 2006)

Den versteh ich auch net, aber sagt mir vorher Bescheid, wenn ihr auch gegenseitig fertig macht;
ich mach dann ne normale Tour an dem Tag - ich schaff die längeren Touren nämlich nur,
indem ich meine Kraft einteile und nicht schon die ersten beiden Berge hochheize wie ein Wahnsinniger...

Aber am Ende will ich Fotos von den ausgelaugten Gesichtern - und Pausen sind an dem Tag tabu!


----------



## Flugrost (26. Oktober 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> den versteh ich net





			
				Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Den versteh ich auch net,


Der wollt doch nur testen, ob ihr "eLversteher" seid


----------



## eL (26. Oktober 2006)

er versteht ihn schon.

alter heb dein Ass!!

sorry fürs offteppich

eL


----------



## Speedbullit (2. November 2006)

that hurts

http://www.break.com/index/extreme_bike_face_plant.html


----------



## el Zimbo (2. November 2006)

...nicht schlecht...ganz ohne Helm...selber Schuld!
Mich würd allerdings mal interessieren, wie's dem armen Kerl jetzt geht und wie er aussieht.
...gleich mal bei www.rotten.com schauen, da gibt's bestimmt ein paar Detailfotos.


----------



## Optimizer (3. November 2006)

Also ich hab mir jetzt mal Gesichtsprotektoren inplantieren lassen...

deshalb melde ich mich jetzt auch hier invalid!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. November 2006)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir jetzt mal Gesichtsprotektoren inplantieren lassen...
> 
> deshalb melde ich mich jetzt auch hier invalid!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (3. November 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:


> Autsch, Zahn OP? Oder Mumms? Gute Besserung.


Oder auch einfach nur dicke Bagge?


----------



## face-to-ground (16. November 2006)

omg...er ist auf seite 2 gelandet....


----------



## strandi (17. November 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> omg...er ist auf seite 2 gelandet....



wie konnte das passieren  aber mein respekt das du den fred brav am leben erhältst  so, bett ruft...morgen nochmal arbeiten und dann wieder heim  
gruss aus berlin vom strandinator


----------



## bikeburnz (18. November 2006)

@hecki..autsch sieht  gut aus   was so n lenker im Bauch alles anrichten kann..


----------



## Hecklerin23 (19. November 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> @hecki..autsch sieht  gut aus   was so n lenker im Bauch alles anrichten kann..



Jepp, und wofür Nietengürtel alles gut sein können  
Ist aber alles wieder so gut wie verheilt.


----------



## strandi (19. November 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:


> Jepp, und wofür Nietengürtel alles gut sein können
> Ist aber alles wieder so gut wie verheilt.



stell doch ruhig nochmal ein paar pics von deiner hüftgegend rein


----------



## mtb_nico (20. November 2006)

*megafreeeeeuuuuu* Also mein Vordiplom ist save! Hab eben das letzte Klausurergebnis bekommen. Hab die 3. beste Klausur in Maschinenelemente 2 mit ner 1,7... Dufte wa?!


----------



## strandi (20. November 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> *megafreeeeeuuuuu* Also mein Vordiplom ist save! Hab eben das letzte Klausurergebnis bekommen. Hab die 3. beste Klausur in Maschinenelemente 2 mit ner 1,7... Dufte wa?!



ja mensch da gratulier ich doch mal ganz heftig...gut gemacht mein junge


----------



## Flugrost (20. November 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> *megafreeeeeuuuuu* Also mein Vordiplom ist save! Hab eben das letzte Klausurergebnis bekommen. Hab die 3. beste Klausur in Maschinenelemente 2 mit ner 1,7... Dufte wa?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. November 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> *megafreeeeeuuuuu*



   

Gruß Guru.


----------



## bikeburnz (20. November 2006)

gratulation


----------



## mtb_nico (21. November 2006)

Hey Leute!
Danke für eure Anteilnahme!  Jetzt kann ich die ganze Sache erst mal ein bisschen langsamer angehen und a bissel mehr Zeit ins Biken investieren...


----------



## versus (25. November 2006)

ich glaube ich bin hier im fred momentan gut aufgehoben:


----------



## proclimber (25. November 2006)

du armer! eine frage hab ich aber noch: wesshalb hast du dir das "L" einpflanzen lassen?


----------



## versus (25. November 2006)

proclimber schrieb:


> du armer! eine frage hab ich aber noch: wesshalb hast du dir das "L" einpflanzen lassen?



bin ja nicht nur auf die schulter, sondern auch auf den kopf gefallen! da vergisst man sonst schon mal wo links und rechts ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (13. Dezember 2006)

was´n hier eigentlich los  Todenstille  ...kein krank, keiner flirtet...selbst Strandi net mehr    ...und die Alkis im AWP-Fred


----------



## strandi (13. Dezember 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> keiner flirtet...selbst Strandi net mehr



you know the reason


----------



## THBiker (13. Dezember 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> you know the reason



Jepp......heißt glaub ich so wie ich  ...nee nicht TH


----------



## strandi (13. Dezember 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> Jepp......heißt glaub ich so wie ich  ...nee nicht TH



  zum glück net der gleiche vorname


----------



## THBiker (13. Dezember 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> zum glück net der gleiche vorname



Allerdings....könnt zu Mißverständnissen führen


----------



## bikeburnz (14. Dezember 2006)

wie is der strandi wieder unner der haube ? ..


----------



## THBiker (14. Dezember 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> wie is der strandi wieder unner der haube ? ..



man weiß es nicht.......beide Seiten schweigen .....  .....aaaaaaaaaaaaber ich denke....das soll euch Strandi erzählen


----------



## strandi (14. Dezember 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> .....aaaaaaaaaaaaber ich denke....das soll euch Strandi erzählen



datenschutz


----------



## THBiker (14. Dezember 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> datenschutz



ooooooooooooooooook.....ich bin ja bestechlich    ...hab sie heut beim einkaufen getroffen  ...weißt du aber sicherlich schon


----------



## bikeburnz (14. Dezember 2006)

das sagt ja alles ..   der lycra strandi ist wieder far away from girl ..   
d.h. distanzmäßig gesehn ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (17. Dezember 2006)

gut das ich kein brettlfahrer bin 
sonst wär ich wohl noch öfter invalide 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obm--Gha8fM


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Dezember 2006)

http://unf-unf.de/show1356.html


----------



## strandi (17. Dezember 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> http://unf-unf.de/show1356.html



 

hier noch ein amtlicher drop 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoRJOaMCqCs


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Dezember 2006)

Habsch übrigens neu:







Im Januar 10 Tage Klosters... da gehts ab...!


----------



## bikeburnz (18. Dezember 2006)

der drop is irreal...


----------



## proclimber (18. Dezember 2006)

is aus nem älteren bikevideo. hab ich vor nem jahr schonmal gesehen...krank


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Dezember 2006)

Ja mit nem Fully... 

Anders gesagt: Hut ab!!!


----------



## Speedbullit (19. Dezember 2006)

wie geil

http://www.alloutprodux.com/dirtyrotten.mov


----------



## strandi (19. Dezember 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wie geil
> 
> http://www.alloutprodux.com/dirtyrotten.mov



 sind die betrunken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (19. Dezember 2006)

hier gibts noch mehr crazy shit

http://www.alloutprodux.com/videogallery.html


----------



## strandi (21. Dezember 2006)

der strandinator wird wohl vom 27.12.-01.01. in der pfalz sein...und werde wohl meinen xc-hobel mithaben (freerider is ja grad beim doc  )
kondition ist total hinüber...mehr als einen berg schaffe ich wohl net  wer mag kann sich ja mal melden...sonst bin ich auch für nen glühweintreff zu haben


----------



## Speedbullit (22. Dezember 2006)

.........................


----------



## strandi (22. Dezember 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> .........................



ja bitte?


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> der strandinator wird wohl vom 27.12.-01.01. in der pfalz sein...und werde wohl meinen xc-hobel mithaben (freerider is ja grad beim doc  )
> kondition ist total hinüber...mehr als einen berg schaffe ich wohl net  wer mag kann sich ja mal melden...sonst bin ich auch für nen glühweintreff zu haben



*Könnte klappen  

Wollt schon lang mal wieder die Ecki-Runde fahren.

Gib mir dochma kurz per PN die Nummer ,unter der du in Deutschland zu erreichen bist, die neuen Nummern in Schweden von dir hab ich ja.

Grüßchen Bumble*


----------



## strandi (22. Dezember 2006)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Könnte klappen
> 
> Wollt schon lang mal wieder die Ecki-Runde fahren.
> 
> ...



sauber 
nr kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (22. Dezember 2006)

So... jetzt hat der Thread auch mal wieder nen Invaliden... Bin heute mittag beim Laufen übel umgeknickt und habe jetzt nen Ei am rechten Knöchel hängen... Hoffentlich hält sich das ganze a bissel in Grenzen... Gerade jetzt wo ich zwei Wochen frei habe...


----------



## han (22. Dezember 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> sauber
> nr kommt...



bin auch dabei...aber ohne XC-Hobel..aber auch nur für Kondi für 1,5 Berge im Schneckentempo  Dafür können wir uns oben wieder einen richtigen Glüher reinziehen


----------



## proclimber (22. Dezember 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> So... jetzt hat der Thread auch mal wieder nen Invaliden... Bin heute mittag beim Laufen übel umgeknickt und *habe jetzt nen Ei am rechten Knöchel hängen..*. Hoffentlich hält sich das ganze a bissel in Grenzen... Gerade jetzt wo ich zwei Wochen frei habe...



umgeknickt...??? wenn ein ei da unten hängt biste wohl eher irgendwo hängen geblieben


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2006)

han schrieb:


> bin auch dabei...aber ohne XC-Hobel..aber auch nur für Kondi für 1,5 Berge im Schneckentempo  Dafür können wir uns oben wieder einen richtigen Glüher reinziehen



*Cool, Onkel Mari ist auch dabei  

Das schreit geradezu nach Titty Twister Karaoke-Club in Bad Dürkheim  *


----------



## bikeburnz (22. Dezember 2006)

Leider bin ich  voll verplant, sonst wär ich auch dabei .. 
gruß an den strandi


----------



## strandi (23. Dezember 2006)

han schrieb:


> bin auch dabei...aber ohne XC-Hobel..aber auch nur für Kondi für 1,5 Berge im Schneckentempo  Dafür können wir uns oben wieder einen richtigen Glüher reinziehen



oki...prima 
aber seid net enttäuscht wenn ihr bergab auf mich warten müsst 

bin einfach mal so mutig und stell meine deutsche handy-nr innen thread 
0160 91594617
ist eh nur ne prepaidkarte...flieg zur not innen müll 

@burnz amateur  jetzt komm ich schonmal so weit südlich und du hast keine zeit  als strafe musst du nächstes jahr zur saisoneröffnung (27. mai) nach vånga kommen


----------



## strandi (23. Dezember 2006)

fahr dann übrigens gleich los nach d-land...kann mich nur noch net so richtig trennen


----------



## THBiker (23. Dezember 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> fahr dann übrigens gleich los nach d-land...kann mich nur noch net so richtig trennen



Meld dich wenn du in DÜW bist....bin ab morgen auch wieder da


----------



## strandi (23. Dezember 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> Meld dich wenn du in DÜW bist....bin ab morgen auch wieder da



machisch! 
werd wohl am 27.12. abends eintrudeln...


----------



## strandi (23. Dezember 2006)

grad mal die route mit zwischenstop celle berechnet...3-länder-tournee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (23. Dezember 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> machisch!
> werd wohl am 27.12. abends eintrudeln...



*Dann würde uns nur der 28. als Biken-und-Abends-Weggeh-Tag bleiben, da ich am 29. schon wieder zurück nach NBG fahre.

Würde das bei euch klappen ?*


----------



## han (23. Dezember 2006)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Dann würde uns nur der 28. als Biken-und-Abends-Weggeh-Tag bleiben, da ich am 29. schon wieder zurück nach NBG fahre.
> 
> Würde das bei euch klappen ?*



bei mir klappt beides  . beim sven wahrscheinlich nur der weggehtermin


----------



## Kitticat (23. Dezember 2006)

han schrieb:


> bei mir klappt beides  . beim sven wahrscheinlich nur der weggehtermin



gebt nochmal genau bescheid wann und wo es losgeht. viel kann ich meine kurze mal bei der oma parken...


----------



## Bumble (24. Dezember 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:


> gebt nochmal genau bescheid wann und wo es losgeht. viel kann ich meine kurze mal bei der oma parken...



*Ich texte den strandi mal  an, der scheint ja schon OnTheRoad zu sein  


Mal schaun ob ihm der 28. auch passt  *


----------



## Kitticat (24. Dezember 2006)

alles klar!!!

@all: schönes weihnachtsfest!


----------



## bikeburnz (24. Dezember 2006)

auch von mir frohe Weihnachten an alle


----------



## strandi (24. Dezember 2006)

hm 28...ok...werd´s mal besprechen  
bin grad in celle...heute morgen schön ne ga-tour durch die norddeutsche tiefebene gemacht...41hm  
euch auch frohe weihnachten


----------



## bikeburnz (24. Dezember 2006)

na solche Hm sagen mir auch zu ...


----------



## strandi (6. Januar 2007)

http://www.visionmtb.com/forumvb/showthread.php?t=11253


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (7. Januar 2007)

seh ich das richtig, daß der das rad grad noch so abgefangen hat?


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2007)

da hätte ihn der rebound doch fast zerlegt...


----------



## strandi (8. Januar 2007)

grad beim rumsurfen auf schwedischen marathonseiten entdeckt...
http://www.finnmarksturen.com/index.asp?siteid=photo&catid=4
ganz unten rechts das bild...wenn das mal net motivation genug ist die 112km zu fahren  versteht ihr nun weshalb ich in skandinavien lebe?


----------



## versus (9. Januar 2007)

und die fährt da sicher mit ???


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. Januar 2007)

@ Strandi, und da hast du noch Zeit zum biken   RESPEKT, mir würde da was anderes einfallen


----------



## strandi (9. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> und die fährt da sicher mit ???



ne die verteilt die bussis an die die auf dem treppchen stehen 

@wolfman das biken mach ich zur erholung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. Januar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> ne die verteilt die bussis an die die auf dem treppchen stehen



shit, oder gilt das auch für das treppchen bei ihr zuhause  ?


----------



## strandi (9. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> shit, oder gilt das auch für das treppchen bei ihr zuhause  ?



werd´s ausprobieren und dir berichten  (also das treppchen zuhause  )


----------



## versus (9. Januar 2007)

da bin ich mal auf das ergebnis gespannt


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Januar 2007)

Da würd unser eins ganz schnell invalid sein...
-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR2ygFn-yR8&mode=related


----------



## one track mind (28. Januar 2007)

wenn ich das mit meiner mühle machen würde, gäbs in ganz NY kein auto mehr, das nen aussenspiegel hat .


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Januar 2007)

http://www.nobrakes.de/environment/environment.htm


----------



## strandi (30. Januar 2007)

sensationell...es geht voran mit meinem fr-hobel  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=251812


----------



## one track mind (30. Januar 2007)

na, was lange währt wird endlich gut .

kriegst du den rahmen auch wieder in grün?


----------



## strandi (30. Januar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> na, was lange währt wird endlich gut .
> 
> kriegst du den rahmen auch wieder in grün?



tüllich...in ner anderen farbe würd ich den gar net haben wollen


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Februar 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x14gl9_dynamite-surfing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (16. Februar 2007)

jo  gabs in nem andern Fred schon.. aber ist schon irre. . . aber geil


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Februar 2007)

hehe... aber ich finde irgendwie sieht die Explosion gefaket aus. Aber egal, trotzdem ne fette Idee...


----------



## THBiker (19. Februar 2007)

Autsch...so sollte man es nicht machen...HELAU 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4blahxuuhxg


----------



## Optimizer (19. Februar 2007)

wo wir gerade bei videos sind...

so schön kanns im Pfälzer Wald sein... nein, dass ich nicht am Haardt, sondern in der Randzone Südwest (mehr wird nicht verraten und wehe irgendeiner spricht das F-Wort aus!)

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-2571984447139683400

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-5522448491033045931

Gruß
Der Randzonenmizer


----------



## THBiker (19. Februar 2007)

der 2. Weg sschaut spaßig aus der 1. ....naja ich glaub den kenn ich und den fand ich damals schon sehr sehr langweilig...den F


----------



## Optimizer (19. Februar 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> der 2. Weg sschaut spaßig aus der 1. ....naja ich glaub den kenn ich und den fand ich damals schon sehr sehr langweilig...den F



Tja... der 2. Weg ist aber auch der 1. !!!


----------



## strandi (19. Februar 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Autsch...so sollte man es nicht machen...HELAU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4blahxuuhxg



 die holzrampe relativ zum schluss is ja wohl heftig...kein wunder das der da viel zu weit springt!


----------



## Quente (19. Februar 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> wo wir gerade bei videos sind...
> 
> so schön kanns im Pfälzer Wald sein... nein, dass ich nicht am Haardt, sondern in der Randzone Südwest (mehr wird nicht verraten und wehe irgendeiner spricht das F-Wort aus!)
> 
> ...


 
Und wo sind die


----------



## Nafets (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo Optimbäumler!

An den zwei Bäumen aus dem ersten Video bin ich aber schon mal unfallfrei vorbeigekommen. 


Gruß Nafets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (19. Februar 2007)

Nafets schrieb:


> Hallo Optimbäumler!
> 
> An den zwei Bäumen aus dem ersten Video bin ich aber schon mal unfallfrei vorbeigekommen.
> 
> ...



Ich war einfach zu schnell...
oder mein Lenker zu breit...
oder ich einfach zu doof, um vorbeizukommen...


----------



## THBiker (20. Februar 2007)

Strandi....hier ein Filmchen für dich  

wann bist´nmal wieder da?


----------



## strandi (20. Februar 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Strandi....hier ein Filmchen für dich
> 
> wann bist´nmal wieder da?



kann das filmchen leider net sehen...ma heute abend von daheim aus probieren...
bin wohl im april wieder inne palz...und im mai dann mit bike


----------



## strandi (22. Februar 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Strandi....hier ein Filmchen für dich
> 
> wann bist´nmal wieder da?



kewles video  die halle is ja mal ein traum 

grad gesehen...landen da etwa ufos auf dem skihügel bei mir umme ecke


----------



## Bastiaan (22. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> kewles video  die halle is ja mal ein traum
> 
> grad gesehen...landen da etwa ufos auf dem skihügel bei mir umme ecke




deswegen wohn ich nich dort im norden


----------



## Kelme (28. Februar 2007)

@Strandi: Warum bist du da eigentlich weggezogen?


Kelme - ich versteh's net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (28. Februar 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> @Strandi: Warum bist du da eigentlich weggezogen?
> 
> 
> Kelme - ich versteh's net


Ultra...


----------



## strandi (1. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> @Strandi: Warum bist du da eigentlich weggezogen?
> 
> 
> Kelme - ich versteh's net



hab zu viele unfälle gebaut weil ich mich net konzentrieren konnte 
typisch dänisch


----------



## strandi (1. März 2007)

Heckilein hat heute Burtzeltach


----------



## bikeburnz (1. März 2007)

Ei dann mal  *HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH TANJA* 
..hau rein ..


----------



## Kitticat (1. März 2007)

he Tanja!
natürlich auch von mir die BESTEN WÜNSCHE!!! dein burgtag ist ja heute warsch ins wasser gefallen...aber bestimmt hattest du trotzdem(hast!!)
einen schönen tag 

kussi kitti


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. März 2007)

Hey Ihr Lieben,

vielen Dank für Eure Gratulation  
@Kitti
Nun ja, es war nicht der Tag den ich mir von Petrus gewünscht hatte, trotzdem habe ich mir meine Geburtstagsabfahrten an der Burg nicht nehmen lassen   War wenigstens am Nachmittag relativ trocken und es hat einen riesen Spaß gemacht. Wie schauts bei Dir am WE aus? Bist Du wieder mit am Start?

Dickes Busserl zurück


----------



## strandi (6. März 2007)

argh...wollte mich grad in mein auto setzen um zum seminar zu fahren...und was seh ich???? irgendwelche #*'!§# haben meine scheibe zerschlagen und meine cd´s geklaut


----------



## THBiker (6. März 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> argh...wollte mich grad in mein auto setzen um zum seminar zu fahren...und was seh ich???? irgendwelche #*'!§# haben meine scheibe zerschlagen und meine cd´s geklaut


So´n Mist, aber...

wundert dich das????   war´s in DK oder S?

guck dir doch dieses linke Pack mal an:


----------



## mtb_nico (6. März 2007)

http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/li...den-Garten,cc=000005480300037208981cQ9oz.html


----------



## proclimber (6. März 2007)

mmmmmuuuuuaaaahhh! was es net alles gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (6. März 2007)

genau das richtige teil für winterberg. einfach auf dem parkplatz aufblasen und drinne volllaufen lassen. geschlafen wird dann wo man umfällt...


----------



## bikeburnz (6. März 2007)

und man fällt weich 

aber no smoking area


----------



## mtb_nico (6. März 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> aber no smoking area


Ganz im Sinne unserer Regierung... Kippen und Kneipe verträgt sich doch nimmer... oder gilt das nur für Restaurants? Naja... hauptsache ich werd als Nichtraucher endlich nimmer penetriert durch die Glimmstengel...


----------



## face-to-ground (7. März 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ... hauptsache ich werd als Nichtraucher endlich nimmer penetriert durch die Glimmstengel...



wenn DAS mal nicht pervers ist...


----------



## Flugrost (7. März 2007)

mtb_monica schrieb:


> Naja... hauptsache ich werd als Nichtraucher endlich nimmer penetriert durch die Glimmstengel...









Is doch schon ein paar Jährchen her, oder?


----------



## mtb_nico (7. März 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wenn DAS mal nicht pervers ist...


Ich platz weg... den gibts ja auch noch...


----------



## face-to-ground (7. März 2007)

<--- unkaputtbar


----------



## strandi (8. März 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> So´n Mist, aber...
> 
> wundert dich das????   war´s in DK oder S?
> 
> guck dir doch dieses linke Pack mal an:



war in S 
das linke pack ist mir fast noch lieber als das junkiepack was hier rumhängt und in wohnungen und autos einbricht  war mittlerweile auch inner werkstatt...brauch ne ganz neue tür  lieferzeit 3 wochen


----------



## face-to-ground (8. März 2007)

mann...die schweine zünden sogar unschuldige fahrräder an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (8. März 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> war in S
> das linke pack ist mir fast noch lieber als das junkiepack was hier rumhängt und in wohnungen und autos einbricht  war mittlerweile auch inner werkstatt...brauch ne ganz neue tür  lieferzeit 3 wochen



aber wohl nur solange sie nicht dein Auto anzünden


----------



## strandi (8. März 2007)

wenn ich den erwische


----------



## THBiker (8. März 2007)

wird ja jetzt eh Sommer  .....


schöner Mist ist das......


----------



## bikeburnz (8. März 2007)

Beileid... solche deppen!
aber naja strandi.. besser back to pfalz


----------



## strandi (8. März 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> Beileid... solche deppen!
> aber naja strandi.. besser back to pfalz



tja mal schauen...
auf jeden fall bye bye schweden 
einbruchsversuch in wohnung und einbruch in auto...seit jahreswechsel...  werd bei nächster gelegenheit back nach DK gehen  die haben wenigstens harte einwanderungsgesetze...da kommt nicht jeder rein


----------



## THBiker (8. März 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> tja mal schauen...
> auf jeden fall bye bye schweden
> einbruchsversuch in wohnung und einbruch in auto...seit jahreswechsel...  werd bei nächster gelegenheit back nach DK gehen  die haben wenigstens harte einwanderungsgesetze...da kommt nicht jeder rein



Wohnungseinruch auch noch??    warst du zu Hausse???  
wo wohnst du nur???? ich komm da net hin   .....jetzt hatte ich doch glatt schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mal nach S zum biken zu kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (8. März 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Wohnungseinruch auch noch??    warst du zu Hausse???
> wo wohnst du nur???? ich komm da net hin   .....jetzt hatte ich doch glatt schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mal nach S zum biken zu kommen!



jeps...war daheim...war n sonntag morgen um 7 uhr...bin davon aufgewacht  sind aber net reingekommen...sind gelaufen als sie mich gehört haben 
tja, wohne fast in der innenstadt...hätte damit auch nicht gerechnet 
biken gehen wir dann trotzdem in schweden  nur wohnen mag ich da net mehr


----------



## THBiker (8. März 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> jeps...war daheim...war n sonntag morgen um 7 uhr...bin davon aufgewacht  sind aber net reingekommen...sind gelaufen als sie mich gehört haben
> tja, wohne fast in der innenstadt...hätte damit auch nicht gerechnet
> biken gehen wir dann trotzdem in schweden  nur wohnen mag ich da net mehr



Jo quatschen dann mal wenn du wieder hier bist!!!

Hat ja noch Zeit, die Saison geht erst los!


----------



## face-to-ground (8. März 2007)

wasn das alles? so ein haufen pxxxxer! scheibe rein und tür zerbeult/verkratzt?


----------



## strandi (8. März 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wasn das alles? so ein haufen pxxxxer! scheibe rein und tür zerbeult/verkratzt?



die ham wohl erst versucht das fenster rauszuhebeln...dabei wurde die tür verbogen und als das net geklappt hat ham sie halt die scheibe eingeschlagen  geklaut wurden cd´s (unter anderem rammstein  als wenn das einer von den junkies hier hört  ), n headset für´s handy und ne packung fisherman´s friend  werd hier noch wahnsinnig...


----------



## THBiker (8. März 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> und ne packung fisherman´s friend  werd hier noch wahnsinnig...



haben bestimmt gedacht das wären eine paar bunte Lustigmacher


----------



## bikeburnz (9. März 2007)

lol...die spinnen die Schweden!


----------



## mtb_nico (9. März 2007)

Hö? Du brauchst ne komplett neue Tür? Ist doch Schwachsinn... Die ist doch net eingedellt oder so... Check das mal in ner anderen Werkstatt, am besten ner freien. Klingt für mich nach Abzocke...

Bekommt man bei so nem kleinen Auto überhaupt Ersatzteile? Gibts die nicht im 3er Pack an der Kasse vom Supermarkt?!


----------



## strandi (9. März 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hö? Du brauchst ne komplett neue Tür? Ist doch Schwachsinn... Die ist doch net eingedellt oder so... Check das mal in ner anderen Werkstatt, am besten ner freien. Klingt für mich nach Abzocke...
> 
> Bekommt man bei so nem kleinen Auto überhaupt Ersatzteile? Gibts die nicht im 3er Pack an der Kasse vom Supermarkt?!



tja das ist ne freie werkstatt und ausserdem die werkstatt die die versicherung mir "empfohlen" (lies: die und keine andere) hat.


----------



## bikeburnz (9. März 2007)

ich glaub die schweden können strandis nit leiden ;(


----------



## strandi (9. März 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> ich glaub die schweden können strandis nit leiden ;(



maybe 
die dänen mögen mich dafür umso mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (14. März 2007)

Hallo TH-Biker und Hecklerin,

ihr habt beide ein T-Shirt gewonnen, falls ihr's noch nicht gemerkt habt... 

Ich bin mal wieder leer ausgegangen...


----------



## THBiker (14. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hallo TH-Biker und Hecklerin,
> 
> ihr habt beide ein T-Shirt gewonnen, falls ihr's noch nicht gemerkt habt...
> 
> Ich bin mal wieder leer ausgegangen...



hab ich was verpasst?    

1 T-Shirt für 2....na mal gespannnt wie wir das lösen


----------



## el Zimbo (14. März 2007)

Es ist zwei Mal Größe L - die Hecklerin passt wahrscheinlich zweimal in eins...
...guckst du bei NEWS


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. März 2007)

Grandios, dann habe ich dieses Jahr noch ein zweites Zelt für die Rennen  

Warum gewinne ich eigentlich immer bei Preisausschreiben in Bikemagazinen und nie im Lotto  

Nein nein, ich will mich beklagen, bisher haben sich meine Gewinne bei Losbuden auf dem Jahrmarkt beschränkt. Und selbst hier habe ich immer nur Schraubenziehersets oder solche grandiosen Schlüsselanhänger gewonnen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, hurraaaa ich habe gewonnen und NEIN TH-Biker in mein Zelt kommst Du nicht 

P.S. Nein das Bild von Totenkopf gabs nicht kleiner ;0)


----------



## THBiker (14. März 2007)

hey Zombo

Danke für den Tip...endlich wieder was zum anziehen  

hecki,,,das Shirt wäre dann zumindest sehr ausgefüllt   ..aber es bekommt ja jeder eins


----------



## el Zimbo (14. März 2007)

...besser diesen Schlüsselanhänger, als so'n Plastikschraubenzieher,
wie ihn der Bumble auf dem Wurstmarkt für mich geschossen hat love: )


----------



## mtb_nico (26. März 2007)

Warum Zimbo? Endlich mal gutes Werkzeug... 

Hierzu kann man ja nur sagen: Hauptsache der Gaszug ist noch dran!


----------



## Hecklerin23 (26. März 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Warum Zimbo? Endlich mal gutes Werkzeug...
> 
> Hierzu kann man ja nur sagen: Hauptsache der Gaszug ist noch dran!



Bei diesem Bild frage ich mich aber eher ob der Mechaniker wirklich einer war oder ein ehemaliger Mitarbeiter von Legoland-Technik. 
Krasses Bild ist das auf alle Fälle!


----------



## mtb_nico (26. März 2007)

In den Kommentaren zum Bild wurde geschrieben das Travis da ne Singlecrown Gabel gefahren ist, die ihm bei der Landung abgebrochen ist. Hat woll damit auch schon Backflip-Barspins gemacht.
Wenn das wirklich stimmt wirds in naher Zukunft (sobald die Gabeln halten) einige krasse Bilder vom MXen geben. Denke da nur so an Tailwhip & Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (26. März 2007)

ja..weil die beim mx so 'harmlos' sind...

das sieht übrigens wirklich nach gebrochen aus - unterm schutzbleich - das sieht aus wie der rest der gabel

die bremsleitung ist übrigens noch dran *g*


----------



## THBiker (16. April 2007)

da gibts wohl einen neuen Sommersport


----------



## face-to-ground (16. April 2007)

is das der strandi? *gg*


----------



## strandi (16. April 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> is das der strandi? *gg*



uffbasse


----------



## THBiker (16. April 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> is das der strandi? *gg*



jetzt wo du´s sagst


----------



## strandi (22. April 2007)

boah gibt´s hier net irgendeinen schlaukopf der mir mathe erklären kann  versteh das ganze zeugs net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2007)

@Video: LOL!!!


----------



## han (1. Mai 2007)

sodele..wollte mal diesen Fred mal wieder beleben...kann mich seit Montag in die Invalidenliste eintragen .. Habe mir in Winterberg das linke Handgelenk gebrochen  . Wurde noch am gleichen Tag in der BG LU operiert und da liege ich wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Tage. Werde wohl 4 Wochen Gips tragen und in 8 Wochen mein Handgelenk inkl Bike schonungslos durch den PW  schieben.....

Zum Glück habe ich im Zimmer einen kostenlosen Internetzugang  und werde so versuchen euch zu zuspamen  
PS: mein rechter TSG-Knieschoner  ist dabei gebrochen.. aber ausser einer kleinen Schürfwunde ist meinem Knie nix passiert.    So sollte ein Protektor sein. RIP Buddy


----------



## strandi (1. Mai 2007)

han schrieb:


> sodele..wollte mal diesen Fred mal wieder beleben...kann mich seit Montag in die Invalidenliste eintragen .. Habe mir in Winterberg das linke Handgelenk gebrochen  . Wurde noch am gleichen Tag in der BG LU operiert und da liege ich wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Tage. Werde wohl 4 Wochen Gips tragen und in 8 Wochen mein Handgelenk inkl Bike schonungslos durch den PW  schieben.....
> 
> Zum Glück habe ich im Zimmer einen kostenlosen Internetzugang  und werde so versuchen euch zu zuspamen
> PS: mein rechter TSG-Knieschoner  ist dabei gebrochen.. aber ausser einer kleinen Schürfwunde ist meinem Knie nix passiert.    So sollte ein Protektor sein. RIP Buddy




na dann mal gute besserung  wie haste das denn geschafft? ein schelm der dabei denkt das du langsam zu alt geworden bist für diesen sport


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (1. Mai 2007)

@han: Sack und Asche  

Schei$$endreck! 

Zunächst einmal wünsch ich Dir natürlich eine möglichst schnelle Genesung. Kopp hoch!  

Ich helf Dir dann beim berghochschieben, hauptsache bergrunner klappt wieder. 

Bis später dann mal!


----------



## eL (1. Mai 2007)

han du zäher kleiner italiener..... wünsche ein schnellen komplikationsfreien heilungsprozess ;-)


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. Mai 2007)

Hey du alter kleiner Italiener. Was treibst du denn für Sachen. Drops über 1,5m sind nix mehr für dich.
Auch von mir gute Besserung und das du schnell wieder auf den Beinen/Händen bist


----------



## Franz/K3 (1. Mai 2007)

@han

... in aufwendigen Testläufen habe doch bereits ICH das Thema Handgelenksbrüche abgearbeitet! 

Versuchsanordnung:

YZF R1 vs. Cyclomanix FST
Klinikum MA vs. BG LU


----------



## han (1. Mai 2007)

@all..danke für die Genesungswünsche..

@Franz: da du dein Cyclomanix ja nicht soo lange hast.. wann ist das denn passiert?  Und wer der Oparateur? Ändern kann ichs eh net  

@strandi und wolfman ..zu langsam und 1,5m kommen der Sache ganz nahe


----------



## strandi (1. Mai 2007)

es gibt dinge die sollte man nur mit fullface ausprobieren...wenn man es überhaupt probieren sollte 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXiWnaA9Fek


----------



## eL (1. Mai 2007)

das nenn ich einen stylischen "facetoground"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (1. Mai 2007)

Mari, gute Besserung gerne ein zweites Mal!
Laufschühchen gips per Laufbandempfehlung bei Engelgehörn (don`t pay more than 90 Eulen). Ich wurde sellemols wirklich gut beraten. Dir zuliebe tät ich "in memoriam..." die Dinger wieder auspacken und mal ne todbringende Runde mitlaufen. Deine Federballexzesse bescheren Dir natürlich erhebliche Vorteile...
Mein Vorteil wäre dann der, dass es bei mir unter keiner Gipsschiene teuflisch juckt - mit nem Kratzbedürfniss, das einen alles verkaufen lassen würde ... Schwiegermutter zuerst, Bike zuletzt!
OP gut gelaufen oder mittlerweile halbseitig gelähmt?


----------



## THBiker (2. Mai 2007)

Hey Mari   

erstmal gute Besserung!!!  Du schaffst Sachen...mußt mir doch nicht alles nachmachen  
Aber ich kann mitfühlen!
Falls du Tipps brauchst wie man sich 2 Monate mit Gips beschäftigt...ich kenn mich aus 

Wo liegst du denn (schick mal ne PM) und wie lange noch?

Also Kopf hoch...Unkraut vergeht nicht!!!!


----------



## han (2. Mai 2007)

laut Arzt komme ich nur mit 4 Wochen Gips davon  

Der Arm ist halt noch dgeschwollen aber meine Finger kann ich schon wieder halbwegs bewegen. Nur der Daumen schmerzt *aua*

@TH : kannst du mir eine gutausehende, kompetente Therpeutin nahe legen? Aber bitte keine mit russischem Akzent, die mal Ringermeisterin war


----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2007)

han schrieb:


> ...
> @TH : kannst du mir eine gutausehende, kompetente Therpeutin nahe legen? Aber bitte keine mit russischem Akzent, die mal Ringermeisterin war


Ok, du kriegst ersatzweise die bulgarische Meisterin im Hammerwerfen (noch so eine Sportart bei der ich mich frage, ob denn jede(r) alles machen muss).


K.


----------



## han (2. Mai 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ok, du kriegst ersatzweise die bulgarische Meisterin im Hammerwerfen (noch so eine Sportart bei der ich mich frage, ob den jede(r) alles machen muss).
> 
> 
> K.



wahrscheinlich verwandt mit der rumänischen Kugelstoßerin  sonst hätten ja kräftige Damen ja keine Daseinberechtigung  duckundweg


----------



## THBiker (2. Mai 2007)

han schrieb:


> laut Arzt komme ich nur mit 4 Wochen Gips davon
> 
> Der Arm ist halt noch dgeschwollen aber meine Finger kann ich schon wieder halbwegs bewegen. Nur der Daumen schmerzt *aua*
> 
> @TH : kannst du mir eine gutausehende, kompetente Therpeutin nahe legen? Aber bitte keine mit russischem Akzent, die mal Ringermeisterin war



du kennst doch genug Therapeutinen  ....was von deinen Wünschen trifft denn da nicht zu???


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. Mai 2007)

@Han
Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche!  
Haben vorgestern von Deinem Unfall in Winterberg erfahren.


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Mariano 



erstmal gute Besserung und ärgere die hier nicht so doll: 


Immer dran denken, es hätte auch schlimmer kommen können 



...und die rechte Hand funktioniert ja noch  
Bis hoffentlich bald im Wald (und nicht im Bikepark...)


----------



## han (2. Mai 2007)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:


> @Han
> Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche!
> Haben vorgestern von Deinem Unfall in Winterberg erfahren.



Danke... und mit dir und Kitty wollte ich am Dienstag den Downhill shreddern (nennt man das so, wenn man(n) da so runterschleicht?')


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. Mai 2007)

han schrieb:


> Danke... und mit dir und Kitty wollte ich am Dienstag den Downhill shreddern (nennt man das so, wenn man(n) da so runterschleicht?')



Ja, shreddern ist shreddern  
Und dabei hat man gestern auch beim langsamen Tempo auf Fotos schnell ausgesehen, hat eine schöne Staubwolke hinterher gezogen  
Schade, wäre bestimmt ein schöner Shredder-Staub-Train geworden. Aber das holen wir auf jeden Fall nach


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Mai 2007)

gute besserung auch von mir an meinen landsmann...

die zeiten, die man in der bg verbringen darf sind ziemlich kurz, wenn einen die bg nicht selbst hinschickt. die therapeutinnen im ug (gg? ich glaub das heißt so da...) sind schon ganz ok und bei den pt-schülerinnen is immer was nettes und gutaussehendes dabei


----------



## Kitticat (2. Mai 2007)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:


> Schade, wäre bestimmt ein schöner Shredder-Staub-Train geworden. Aber das holen wir auf jeden Fall nach



auf jeden fall!!!! bis ich aus dem krankenhaus raus bin und wieder fit bin ist der mari auf jeden fall auch wieder dabei-und dann gehts los!!!!


----------



## THBiker (2. Mai 2007)

Kitticat schrieb:


> auf jeden fall!!!! bis ich aus dem krankenhaus raus bin und wieder fit bin ist der mari auf jeden fall auch wieder dabei-und dann gehts los!!!!



   Du auch? 

na dann mal Gute Besserung an die Invaliden


----------



## Tobsn (2. Mai 2007)

Von mir auch gute Besserung an alle Invaliden. Das wird wieder.  

Den Abgang der Woche hat aber Frank gemacht.
Der wurde am WE im Schwarzwald von einem Reh vom Fahrrad geholt.
Das Vieh ist Ihm voll ins Bike gelaufen
Zum Glück nur ein Band gedehnt und ein kleiner Anriss an der Schulter.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## eL (2. Mai 2007)

wie das?
katzen fallen doch immer auf die pfoten....oder haste deine 9 leben schon wech?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (2. Mai 2007)

ach du meine güte,
kaum bin ich ne woche weg schon macht ihr euch kapput  

@han: ganz doll viele küsschen auf das aua händchen und sag bescheid wenn ich dir was süßes aufs gips malen soll  denk dran: indianer kennt kein schmerz 

@kitti: hattest du nicht vor kurzem einen fetten kopfüber-sturz überlebt? pass auf dich auf  krankenhausbett hüten bei diesem götter-wetter ist uncool  drück dir fest die daumen dass es wieder gut wird.

ciao zena


----------



## zena (2. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Von mir auch gute Besserung an alle Invaliden. Das wird wieder.
> 
> Den Abgang der Woche hat aber Frank gemacht.
> Der wurde am WE im Schwarzwald von einem Reh vom Fahrrad geholt.
> ...



ne das glaub ich nicht...nun schlägt die natur zurück was? das reh hat wohl seine neuen reebock-schuhe ausprobiert


----------



## atomica (2. Mai 2007)

@ kitti und mari: wünsch euch auch gute besserung und hoffe, dass alles schön brav wieder verheilt und ihr bald ausm krankenhaus raus könnt


----------



## Bumble (2. Mai 2007)

han schrieb:


> sodele..wollte mal diesen Fred mal wieder beleben...kann mich seit Montag in die Invalidenliste eintragen .. Habe mir in Winterberg das linke Handgelenk gebrochen  . Wurde noch am gleichen Tag in der BG LU operiert und da liege ich wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Tage. Werde wohl 4 Wochen Gips tragen und in 8 Wochen mein Handgelenk inkl Bike schonungslos durch den PW  schieben.....
> 
> Zum Glück habe ich im Zimmer einen kostenlosen Internetzugang  und werde so versuchen euch zu zuspamen
> PS: mein rechter TSG-Knieschoner  ist dabei gebrochen.. aber ausser einer kleinen Schürfwunde ist meinem Knie nix passiert.    So sollte ein Protektor sein. RIP Buddy



*Ohje  

Habs grad erst gesehn, weil ich mal wieder keine Zeit hatte im Forum nachzulesen.

Wolltest du den Roadgap springen ???  So getreu nach dem motto:  Je oller je doller ??? *fg*
Wünsche dir jedenfalls mal extrem Gute Besserung  

Sobald ich mal wieder vorbei komm trinken wir auf den Schreck nen Kasten Rothaus  

Grüßchen vom Bumble*


----------



## Bumble (2. Mai 2007)

Kitticat schrieb:


> auf jeden fall!!!! bis ich aus dem krankenhaus raus bin und wieder fit bin ist der mari auf jeden fall auch wieder dabei-und dann gehts los!!!!



*Was machst du denn für Sachen ???  

Doch nicht etwa auch in winterberg zum Saisonauftakt ?

Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls mal Gute Besserung, ganz wenig Schmerzen und dass wir uns bald mal wieder im Pfälzer Wald oder sonstwo zum radeln sehn.

Grüßchen Bumble*


----------



## Quente (3. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Von mir auch gute Besserung an alle Invaliden. Das wird wieder.
> 
> Den Abgang der Woche hat aber Frank gemacht.
> Der wurde am WE im Schwarzwald von einem Reh vom Fahrrad geholt.
> ...


 

Vorsicht so ein vermeintlich kleiner Anriss in der Schulter verursacht bei mir 
schon seit November 2006 ein wenig Schmerzen und die Schulter steift sich bereits ein.  

Sportlicher Gruß
Quente


----------



## Kitticat (3. Mai 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Was machst du denn für Sachen ???
> 
> Doch nicht etwa auch in winterberg zum Saisonauftakt ?
> 
> ...



nee, ich hab mir keine coole bike verletzung zugezogen. bei mir hat ein muskelstrang die arterie im bein abgedrückt, gibts nur ganz selten und deshalb hats ewig keiner gerafft. jetzt muss ich einen bypass ins bein bekommen. kommt warscheinlich von der lauferei-da sieht mans mal wieder. wenn ich wieder fit bin gibts nurnoch BERGAB!!! gell, hecki!!!???


----------



## zena (3. Mai 2007)

gott sei dank ich dachte du bist wieder gekrasht  
...du musst ja mittlerweile voll die mukies haben damit sowas passiert. echt seltsam  ist das ne große op? oder machen die des edoskopisch? 

seit tapfer und schöne grüße aus der pfalz
zena


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. Mai 2007)

Kitticat schrieb:


> nee, ich hab mir keine coole bike verletzung zugezogen. bei mir hat ein muskelstrang die arterie im bein abgedrückt, gibts nur ganz selten und deshalb hats ewig keiner gerafft. jetzt muss ich einen bypass ins bein bekommen. kommt warscheinlich von der lauferei-da sieht mans mal wieder. wenn ich wieder fit bin gibts nurnoch BERGAB!!! gell, hecki!!!???



Na klar  Ich kann es kaum erwarten das Du wieder fit bist. Und dann machen wir Staub bis die Schläuche platzen  Außerdem musst Du mich noch den Drop in Winterberg runterziehen


----------



## han (3. Mai 2007)

sodele, komme gerade vom röntgen. es ist eine platte eingestz worden mit 4 schrauben, die speiche und ein handknochen zusammenhält. morgen gibt es noch einen leichteren kunststoffschale und dann wird sich endscheiden, wann ich raus komme. nur der arm ist noch ganz schön dick  

@kitty: ich hoffe, du hast im krankenhaus auch i-net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (3. Mai 2007)

na ganz sicher NICHT, bin ja nur kassenpatient....

@zena: die schneiden an 2 stellen das bein quer auf und nehmen ne vene raus die sie dann in die arterie einbasteln-also eher ne grössere sache.

@hecki: bis ich dich ziehen kann hast du das längst gemacht


----------



## eL (3. Mai 2007)

ich sach ja..... warum laufen wenn ich 3 fahräder hab.

kitti son bypass in jungen jahren is aber voll uncool. liegst bestimmt mit 80 jährigen omas uff ehn zimmer.

trotzalledem wünsch ich ne gelungene körperreparatur.
eL


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Mai 2007)

Wünsche euch zwei auch gute Besserung... Handgelenk zu brechen scheint wohl inn zu sein?! Dennis konnte sich das ja auch nicht entgehen lassen...


----------



## THBiker (3. Mai 2007)

eL schrieb:


> kitti son bypass in jungen jahren is aber voll uncool. liegst bestimmt mit 80 jährigen omas uff ehn zimmer.
> 
> trotzalledem wünsch ich ne gelungene körperreparatur.
> eL



Na du verstehst es ja einen aufzumuntern   

Kitti....dir alles Gute und schnelle Genesung


----------



## han (3. Mai 2007)

eL schrieb:


> kitti son bypass in jungen jahren is aber voll uncool. liegst bestimmt mit 80 jährigen omas uff ehn
> eL



Knochen brechen wohl dann auch nur bei älteren Herren. Alle meine Zimmerkollegen waren über 60.  
dafür sind die schwestern jung


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Mai 2007)

Hey Katze was treibst du denn für Sachen  kosmetische oder plastische Chirurgie kommt doch bei Frauen bekanntlich erst ab Ü50  Auch von mir gute Besserung und lass die jungen Assistensärzte in Frieden


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Mai 2007)

jo..dann seht zu, daß alles gut läuft, wenn ihr unters messer kommt.

@ han: hast den doc gefragt, ob die speiche von dt swiss ist? vielleicht geht was auf garantie


----------



## Kitticat (3. Mai 2007)

danke für die netten wünsche!!!
el, das mit den ömmeles siehst du sicher richtig, aber ich werds schon überstehen. da kann ich endlich auch mal wieder die jüngste sein 

@mari kommst du zum xs cup nach winterberg die mädels und jungs anfeuern? wenn ich halbwegs kann bin ich samstag und sonntag vor ort


----------



## han (3. Mai 2007)

Kitticat schrieb:


> @mari kommst du zum xs cup nach winterberg die mädels und jungs anfeuern? wenn ich halbwegs kann bin ich samstag und sonntag vor ort



bin da wahrscheinlich in köln......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (4. Mai 2007)

verräter


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Mai 2007)

han schrieb:


> Knochen brechen wohl dann auch nur bei älteren Herren. Alle meine Zimmerkollegen waren über 60.
> dafür sind die schwestern jung


Hehe... ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit...


----------



## Speedbullit (4. Mai 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wünsche euch zwei auch gute Besserung... Handgelenk zu brechen scheint wohl inn zu sein?! Dennis konnte sich das ja auch nicht entgehen lassen...



dass dennis auch immer so ein trendsetter sein muss


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Mai 2007)

oh mann, vielleicht sollte ich öfter hier in die verletzenliste reinschauen um zu erfahren, wer gerade alles warum ausfällt.... 

also: gute besserung an mari, lass dir nen stabilen gips legen,damit du wieder springen kannst!  

und gute besserung auch an kitty! ich hoffe, dass op und genesung problemlos und schnell vorrüber gehen.

@franz: dein handgelenk- op- test gerade aktuell? hab nix davon mitbekommen. aber für eine frische wunde sehen die narben etwas zu verheilt aus....


----------



## han (9. Mai 2007)

sodele..hier mal ein update meiner radius fraktur links:


----------



## Flugrost (9. Mai 2007)

Radiusfraktur? - DIE Narbe kenne ich! Ham se dir auch nen Titanflaschenöffner eingebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (9. Mai 2007)

boah mach das wech....:kotz: 
aber gute besserung weiterhin


----------



## han (9. Mai 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Radiusfraktur? - DIE Narbe kenne ich! Ham se dir auch nen Titanflaschenöffner eingebaut?



titanplatte mit 4 schrauben, wobei ich die platte und 3 schrauben behalten darf (im Gelenk)


----------



## THBiker (9. Mai 2007)

han schrieb:


> titanplatte mit 4 schrauben, wobei ich die platte und 3 schrauben behalten darf (im Gelenk)



hey du steigst auf Leichtbau um


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. Mai 2007)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Terminator1 - x. Klappe auf und mal schauen was alles so drin ist.   Dein nächster Flug (nein nicht der mit dem Bike) wird sicher auch interessant, wenn der Metalldetektor ständig am pipsen ist.


----------



## han (9. Mai 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> hey du steigst auf Leichtbau um


dann müsste ich mir die platte inkl schrauben ja wieder rausmachen..hat einer ein Akkuschrauber zur Hand?


----------



## bikeburnz (9. Mai 2007)

hmm wieso hast du gips? Mein kumpel hat sich auch vor kurzem nen c3 Trümmerbruch am Radius zugezogen, hat auch Platte mit Schrauben drin, selbe NArbe wie bei dir, aber ohne Gips ...


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an Terminator1 - x. Klappe auf und mal schauen was alles so drin ist.   Dein nächster Flug (nein nicht der mit dem Bike) wird sicher auch interessant, wenn der Metalldetektor ständig am pipsen ist.



wird er aber nicht - metalldetektoren sprechen nicht auf alle metalle an und titan zählt dazu - wie gut, daß es nicht sonderlich gut geeignet ist um pistolen und messer daraus zu fertigen   

bin mit dem titan in meiner schulter schon öfter geflogen - weder die schleuse noch der handdetekor haben angesprochen (auf dem röntgenapparat sieht man die dinger aber vom feinsten)


----------



## eL (9. Mai 2007)

und in nen MRT schieben sie dich als altmetallsammler auch nicht mehr rein........ sehr dumm das wenn es mal wirklich dringlich sein sollte. also alles raus was keine miete mehr zahlt.


----------



## han (9. Mai 2007)

nicht, wenn schon wieder eine lokale OP ansteht. So eine lokale Anästhesie in der Achselhöhle kann ich jedem nur empfehlen  

@Burnz: da gibt es wohl auch bei C3 Brüche Unterschiede


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Mai 2007)

Dennis hatte auch nur so ne Gibsschiene auf der das Handgelenk mit einem Verband fixiert war. Übrigens darf er in zwei Wochen schon wieder Belasten und in vier wieder Radfahren.  Ging bei ihm also ziemlich schnell. Hoffe das ist bei dir auch so Mari... 

Müssen übrigens unbedingt mal wieder was starten. Z.B. Grillen bei uns auf dem Acker!  Zelten kann man dort auch. Haben auch Duschen und Klos vom feinsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (10. Mai 2007)

han schrieb:


> So eine lokale Anästhesie in der Achselhöhle kann ich jedem nur empfehlen


Sowas wollte ich damals haben um zuzugucken - hat aber nicht funktioniert. War wohl besser so, sonst hätte ich mir drei Stunden lang Chirurgenwitze anhören müssen.


----------



## han (10. Mai 2007)

ich habe mich lieber in einen leichten Dämmerschlaf versetzen lassen. Gleicher Grund wie bei dir.  Ärztewitze können tödlich sein


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Mai 2007)

hmm...bei mir haben die bei der meniskus-op keine witze von sich gegeben, sondern über golfplätze in unserer region und ihr handicap unterhalten - witze wären die bessere alternative. ich bin vor langeweile eingepennt... der anästhesist hatte schon schiß, daß er die dosis zu hoch angesetzt hatte


----------



## Flugrost (11. Mai 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> hmm...bei mir haben die bei der meniskus-op keine witze von sich gegeben, *sondern über golfplätze in unserer region und ihr handicap unterhalten* - witze wären die bessere alternative. ich bin vor langeweile eingepennt... der anästhesist hatte schon schiß, daß er die dosis zu hoch angesetzt hatte


Warst Du im Klinikum Mannheim? - Könnte nach allem, was ich hörte passen ...


----------



## face-to-ground (11. Mai 2007)

nope - meniskus ist erst athroskopisch ambulant beim doc gemacht worden - da sie net sicher waren, ob sie den retten können, durfte ich nach lu, wo der oberarzt gemeint hat: nee..da geht nix mehr - weg damit


----------



## THBiker (23. Mai 2007)

So, kommen wir mal wieder zum 3. teil dieses Freds...dem Saufen   am WE ist Weinfest in Meckenheim! Wer ist den von den üblichen Verdächtigen denn da??  oder seid ihr alle trocken      


Pösterchen


----------



## han (23. Mai 2007)

ich hab mal vor am Freitag zu kommen. Da ich mit meiner Hand nicht fahren darf  werde da wohl 2-3 Schoppen gehen


----------



## THBiker (23. Mai 2007)

han schrieb:


> ich hab mal vor am Freitag zu kommen. Da ich mit meiner Hand nicht fahren darf  werde da wohl 2-3 Schoppen gehen



hast du´n Glück!!  

ich kann laufen...hin zumindest


----------



## Kitticat (23. Mai 2007)

ach so ein weinfest...aber leider kann ich noch nicht auto fahren und mim stehen ist das auch so eine sache...
aber da gibts ja noch mehr von der sorte. viel in ein paar wochen. wenn ich mim fuss dann auch mal wieder in nen schuh komme  
biken ist erst zum herbst wieder erlaubt  aber in meinem fall bin ich einfach froh, dass der fuss drann bleibt und ich überhaupt irgendwann wieder dabei sein werde  
also mari: september wib steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (23. Mai 2007)

bis sep ist ja noch lange hin  und da gibt es noch viele Weinfeste, z.B. Deidesheim..gell Bumble  

Ich werde in Wib sehr sachte machen, da ich im Oktober mit Frauchen nach Tansania, Sansibar und Dubai fliege und mit Gips bei 30° kann man(n) schwer den Löwen weglaufen


----------



## Kitticat (23. Mai 2007)

han schrieb:


> bis sep ist ja noch lange hin  und da gibt es noch viele Weinfeste, z.B. Deidesheim..gell Bumble
> 
> Ich werde in Wib sehr sachte machen, da ich im Oktober mit Frauchen nach Tansania, Sansibar und Dubai fliege und mit Gips bei 30° kann man(n) schwer den Löwen weglaufen



kommt drauf an wo der gips ist... 
aber unsere ausfallquote ist dann auch dicke voll!!!! hauptsache mal wieder runner dödeln...


----------



## THBiker (25. Mai 2007)

Kommt jetzt noch jemand heut Abend 

Man sollte alte Traditionen nicht schleifen lassen   ....Han....wo...Kirche 


prost


----------



## han (25. Mai 2007)

klappt heute nicht...müssen morgen ganz früh raus  
wir werde aber morgen aus Weinfest gehen...sollte es nicht in strömen regnen


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juni 2007)




----------



## strandi (5. Juni 2007)

muss leider meine raubkatze bei den invaliden anmelden  
hab meinen roco am sonntag an der burg f gerockt   
das ganze schöne öl is rausgelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (12. Juni 2007)

ich hoff mal dass ich hier im richtigen spam fred bin

wollt mal eben kurz bescheid sagen dass heute abend um 23 Uhr auf DMAX eine reportage über freerider kommt. hab ka ob sichs lohnt anzuschauen, aber vllt. ist es ja für den einen oder anderen interessant


----------



## Levty (13. Juni 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> muss leider meine raubkatze bei den invaliden anmelden
> hab meinen roco am sonntag an der burg f gerockt
> das ganze schöne öl is rausgelaufen


Ouch... wie das? Den wollte ich auch kaufen.


----------



## bikeburnz (13. Juni 2007)

lass es lieber und kauf dir nen DHX 5 von FOX.  der macht keine Probleme


----------



## THBiker (13. Juni 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> muss leider meine raubkatze bei den invaliden anmelden
> hab meinen roco am sonntag an der burg f gerockt
> das ganze schöne öl is rausgelaufen



Warst du i.d. Pfalz???? 

wann kommst´n wieder?


----------



## Kitticat (13. Juni 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> lass es lieber und kauf dir nen DHX 5 von FOX.  der macht keine Probleme



ich kenn leute bei denen ist da auch schon öl rausgelaufen...


----------



## strandi (13. Juni 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Warst du i.d. Pfalz????
> 
> wann kommst´n wieder?



hatte nach dem urlaub am gardasee bei aju in darmstadt übernachtet und hatte noch 2-3 stunden zeit bis ich zum flughafen musste 
werde aber mitte oder ende juli ne woche zum biken inne pfalz kommen  genaues datum gebe ich hier wohl nächste woche bekannt...kennt jemand ne schöne und billige ferienwohnung an der weinstrasse? 


@Lev wie? gute frage...mitmal sprang mein hinterbau so unkontrolliert rum und beim nachschauen hab ich dann gesehen das dass ganze unterrohr voll mit öl war


----------



## Hecklerin23 (13. Juni 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> hatte nach dem urlaub am gardasee bei aju in darmstadt übernachtet und hatte noch 2-3 stunden zeit bis ich zum flughafen musste
> werde aber mitte oder ende juli ne woche zum biken inne pfalz kommen  genaues datum gebe ich hier wohl nächste woche bekannt...kennt jemand ne schöne und billige ferienwohnung an der weinstrasse?
> 
> 
> @Lev wie? gute frage...mitmal sprang mein hinterbau so unkontrolliert rum und beim nachschauen hab ich dann gesehen das dass ganze unterrohr voll mit öl war



Da ist echt ne Menge Öl ausgesapscht. Ich hoffe Du bist noch gut an den  Frankfurter Flughafen gekommen. War schön Dich mal wieder gesehen zu haben.

Sonnige Grüße von der Bergstraße und drück uns Locals für Samstag und Sonntag die Daumen wenn wir mal wieder in Ilmenau unser Glück mit Wetter und Strecke (ver)suchen


----------



## strandi (13. Juni 2007)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:


> Da ist echt ne Menge Öl ausgesapscht. Ich hoffe Du bist noch gut an den  Frankfurter Flughafen gekommen. War schön Dich mal wieder gesehen zu haben.
> 
> Sonnige Grüße von der Bergstraße und drück uns Locals für Samstag und Sonntag die Daumen wenn wir mal wieder in Ilmenau unser Glück mit Wetter und Strecke (ver)suchen



hey babe 
jo, hat alles ganz easy geklappt dank fahrservice vom aju 
war auch schön dich mal wieder gesehen zu haben  
grüssle


----------



## Levty (13. Juni 2007)

Dann bleibe ich wohl bei meinem 5th Element... So wie es scheint, einer der wenigen DÃ¤mpfer, die sich bewÃ¤hren. Und falls der lecken sollte, geht er ab zu Akira (Sevice und Tuning ~ 150â¬).


----------



## eL (13. Juni 2007)

bei euren fahrkönnen sollte man sich den dämpfer, aus betriebswirtschaftlichen gründen, nach dem grad der servicefreundlichkeit aussuchen. dazu gehört mit sicherheit NICHT fuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (13. Juni 2007)

eL schrieb:


> bei euren fahrkönnen sollte man sich den dämpfer, aus betriebswirtschaftlichen gründen, nach dem grad der servicefreundlichkeit aussuchen. dazu gehört mit sicherheit NICHT fuchs



na dann schauen wir mal was cosmic sports zu meinem roco sagt


----------



## Levty (13. Juni 2007)

Cosmic? Dann mal viel Spaß... schon Ersatzdämpfer zur Hand?


----------



## eL (14. Juni 2007)

auch da macht der ton die musike ;-)


----------



## strandi (14. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Cosmic? Dann mal viel Spaß... schon Ersatzdämpfer zur Hand?



also meine gabel wurde dort zügig gewartet...allerdings war der rebound hinterher net wirklich besser als vorher...aber das liegt dann eventuell an der gabel


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Juni 2007)

Hehe... ist doch wie bei allem. Die einen schwören drauf, die anderen könnten ausrasten...  Alter Hut! 

Jung... Hätteste es lieber zu Akira geschickt. Da bekommste Service gemacht und noch nen Stück Lebensqualität,...


----------



## Kitticat (21. Juni 2007)

bin ich eigendlich die alleinige dauerinvalide hier in dem laden? 
mari, bist du schon wieder fit?
hecki, was macht das blauge auge und der wurstfinger?
und der rest? 

ich habs sowas von satt!!! :kotz:


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Dann bleibe ich wohl bei meinem 5th Element... So wie es scheint, einer der wenigen Dämpfer, die sich bewähren. Und falls der lecken sollte, geht er ab zu Akira (Sevice und Tuning ~ 150).


Denk an Porto und Zoll!!! Da kommt nochmal ein batzen dazu... Und 5 Tage Transportdauer je Tour. Hat gerade Duke hinter sich gebracht...


----------



## THBiker (21. Juni 2007)

Kitticat schrieb:


> bin ich eigendlich die alleinige dauerinvalide hier in dem laden?
> mari, bist du schon wieder fit?
> hecki, was macht das blauge auge und der wurstfinger?
> und der rest?
> ...



Bin auch wieder im Club seit heute!! Bänderriss      ....aber ich darf radfahren   hab extra gefragt


----------



## Kitticat (21. Juni 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder im Club seit heute!! Bänderriss      ....aber ich darf radfahren   hab extra gefragt



wenn du radeln darfst zählt das nicht in echt!
aber auf jeden fall gute besserung und hoffe bis bald mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (21. Juni 2007)

Kitticat schrieb:


> wenn du radeln darfst zählt das nicht in echt!
> aber auf jeden fall gute besserung und hoffe bis bald mal...



ja radfahren  ich glaub er meinte nicht mtbiken    aber nu ja...mach auf jeden fall mal ne Woche mtb-pause bis der fuss wieder dünn ist 

bis bald mal wäre mal wieder schön


----------



## Kitticat (22. Juni 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> bis der fuss wieder dünn ist




da ist wohl ein traum der für mich nichtmehr in erfüllung geht. bleibt wohl ne vernarbte saustelze...aber aufs rad will ich wieder!!!!!!!!!!!

komm doch einfach mal wieder nach ffm. viel ist der mari ja auch mal wieder da.dann können wir mal zusammen was rocken. du kennst ja meine neue wohnung noch nicht. das wär doch mal was?


----------



## THBiker (22. Juni 2007)

hey das ist mal ne gute Idee! Ich komm mal wieder zu Euch 

Kennst ja meinen Ellbogen....naja die Narbe ist geblieben und gerade wird er auch nicht mehr! Man gewöhnt sich dran aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass ich diese Blockade nicht mehr aus´m Kopf bekomme  ....aber eher unbewußt!

Aber ich drück dir die daumen dass alles wieder wird


----------



## OZM (22. Juni 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> ... Bänderriss ...



Aber nicht vom Mittwoch, oder?

OZM


----------



## Hecklerin23 (22. Juni 2007)

Kitticat schrieb:


> bin ich eigendlich die alleinige dauerinvalide hier in dem laden?
> mari, bist du schon wieder fit?
> hecki, was macht das blauge auge und der wurstfinger?
> und der rest?
> ...



Hey Kitti-Schatz!
Das blaue Auge verblasst langsam, aber der Finger macht mir etwas Sorgen  
Trage seit Sonntag Abend einen Heparin Verband, aber der Klumpen will und will nicht abschwellen. Der Finger sieht ziemlich verbogen aus und ich kann ihn kaum krümmen, aber ich habe kein Bock zum Doc zu gehen. Ist bestimmt nur die Kapsel! Auf jeden Fall fällt Radeln und somit Wildbad dieses WE aus  

Grüüüße Hecki


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juni 2007)

Beste Wünsche von mir an alle Invaliden!!!
Wollte eigentlich mal die Kitty anschreiben, wie's ihr geht - jetzt hab ich's hier gelesen...
Am Sonntag hat mir Karsten von Ilmenau berichtet und ich hab mir gestern die Fotos angesehen.
So langsam krieg ich Lust mal in der Hardtail-Klasse mit zu fahren, leider fehlt mir da die ganze Ausrüstung
und das nötige Kleingeld. Also müsst ihr weiterhin ohne mich racen und im Bikepark rumeiern,
während ich weiterhin die Wanderer erschrecke und immer mehr Trails in der Pfalz (und anderen Mittelgebirgen) kennen lerne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (22. Juni 2007)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:


> Hey Kitti-Schatz!
> Das blaue Auge verblasst langsam, aber der Finger macht mir etwas Sorgen
> Trage seit Sonntag Abend einen Heparin Verband, aber der Klumpen will und will nicht abschwellen. Der Finger sieht ziemlich verbogen aus und ich kann ihn kaum krümmen, aber ich habe kein Bock zum Doc zu gehen. Ist bestimmt nur die Kapsel! Auf jeden Fall fällt Radeln und somit Wildbad dieses WE aus
> 
> Grüüüße Hecki



oh man, hab mir sowas schon gedacht als ich den finger am sonntag gesehen habe. du arme! viel solltest du doch mal den doc draufgucken lassen. die sannis wissen ja auch nicht alles...
dicken knutscher und gute besserung


----------



## strandi (22. Juni 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder im Club seit heute!! Bänderriss      ....aber ich darf radfahren   hab extra gefragt



oh man...wie haste denn das hingekriegt?


----------



## bikeburnz (22. Juni 2007)

ohje... wieder ne menge los hier.. dann gesell ich mich mal dazu ..

nach meiner Bänderdehnung  beim IXS Cup in Winterberg, hab ich mir gestern mal schön die rippen geprellt und die Hand gestaucht, nachdem ich nen Double zu kurz gesprungen bin und in den boden gepresst wurde... Zum Glück hatt ich nen Fullface an, sonst hätt ich jetzt  no-face 

An alle andern ..Kopf hoch..das wächst alles wieder zusammen!

Viele Grüße
_der Ganzkörperpreller_


----------



## THBiker (23. Juni 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> oh man...wie haste denn das hingekriegt?



blöd umgeknickt


----------



## Kitticat (23. Juni 2007)

na prima, dass wir wieder alle vereint sind


----------



## Flugrost (23. Juni 2007)

...im Sinne von "endlich wieder krank?" - Saufen und flirten in memoriam Threadtitel is da weit unterhaltsamer.


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Juni 2007)

Kranker old school shit...


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Juni 2007)

Wieso fahren die alle mit Sattel oben????  
Ansonsten super cool! Ich glaub ich muss mich doch zum IXS-Cup in Wildbad in der Hardtailklasse anmelden....


----------



## Flugrost (24. Juni 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ansonsten super cool! Ich glaub ich muss mich doch zum IXS-Cup in Wildbad in der Hardtailklasse anmelden....



Machs nit - Deinem Arbeitgeber, dem Schaltwerk und dir zuliebe.


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Juni 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wieso fahren die alle mit Sattel oben????




früher war halt noch alles besser - die konnten das halt noch ab, wenn der sattel oben war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (25. Juni 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Machs nit - Deinem Arbeitgeber, dem Schaltwerk und dir zuliebe.


Coole Reihenfolge...  
Aber letztes Jahr hatte ich das auch unbeschadet überstanden.


----------



## THBiker (27. Juni 2007)

DA führst du auch   hast du keine Arbeit  

"Pfälzer Schlachtplatte"
Benutzername  	Beiträge
strandi 	336
THBiker 	301
Bumble 	277
bikeburnz 	197
mtb_nico 	170
proclimber 	85
Flugrost 	83
Didgi 	77
Speedbullit 	71
Pfalzyeti 	61
han 	60
eL 	59
el Zimbo 	58


----------



## THBiker (27. Juni 2007)

Bikepark Beerfelden    

 Wer hat geschrieben?
Beiträge: 321
Benutzername 	Beiträge
THBiker 	76
strandi 	31
Hecklerin23 	24
Bumble 	19
han 	16
bikeburnz 	12
Didgi 	11
Speedbullit 	10


----------



## Hecklerin23 (28. Juni 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Bikepark Beerfelden
> 
> Wer hat geschrieben?
> Beiträge: 321
> ...




Yeah coool, endlich mal platziert. Wenn auch nur im Dummschwätze, aber immerhin 
Aber apropos Arbeit, TH-Biker scheint auch nicht wirklich viel zu tun zu haben *gg*
Mach doch mal eine Statistik zu diesem Thread *lol*


----------



## strandi (28. Juni 2007)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:


> Yeah coool, endlich mal platziert. Wenn auch nur im Dummschwätze, aber immerhin
> Aber apropos Arbeit, TH-Biker scheint auch nicht wirklich viel zu tun zu haben *gg*
> Mach doch mal eine Statistik zu diesem Thread *lol*



gibbet doch schon im awp thread


----------



## THBiker (28. Juni 2007)

hier ist deine Statistik 

Benutzername Beiträge 
strandi  1.392 
THBiker  801 
mtb_nico  708 
Hecklerin23  667 
face-to-ground  663 
Pfalzyeti  303 
Kitticat  291 
plastikengel  170 
KrossChris  152 
Speedbullit  139 
Elmex  134 
Bumble  117 
han  117 
bikeburnz  114 
el Zimbo  106 
kona-patient  90 


ich war damals übrigens 4 Monate krank zu Hause ...daher die Zeit


----------



## strandi (28. Juni 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> hier ist deine Statistik
> 
> Benutzername Beiträge
> strandi  1.392
> ...



und ich hab ein gutes zeitmanagement und schaffe arbeit UND posten


----------



## Hecklerin23 (28. Juni 2007)

Ich bin einfach nur Frau  

Danke TH, you make my day


----------



## strandi (28. Juni 2007)

http://nettv.aftenposten.no/player/player.php?id=4146
erst kommt ein kurzer werbespot...danach gehts rund  
der junge mann am anfang ist guter anwärter für unseren fred hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (29. Juni 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-a2LQg6H6I
schönes helmcam video von dem DH im bikepark vånga...sonntag gehts wohl wieder hin


----------



## strandi (29. Juni 2007)

und noch eins vom hillsprint-track 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FB6gTfwMps


----------



## bikeburnz (1. Juli 2007)

so mal wieder neue Verletzung.. gestern in wildbad die Bänder im fuß gerissen..  Saison vorbei.. fast ...


----------



## strandi (1. Juli 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> so mal wieder neue Verletzung.. gestern in wildbad die Bänder im fuß gerissen..  Saison vorbei.. fast ...



ouch...dann mal gute besserung  

bin auch am humpeln  vorhin im bikepark in vånga gewesen und seitlich mit dem schienbein auf ne felskante gefallen...genau da wo das plastikcap vom schoner zuende war


----------



## Bumble (1. Juli 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> so mal wieder neue Verletzung.. gestern in wildbad die Bänder im fuß gerissen..  Saison vorbei.. fast ...



*Ach du Schei$$e    Abgerissen oder nur angerissen  ?   
Irgendwie hast du anscheind Talent dir die Bänder zu zerstören  *


----------



## THBiker (2. Juli 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> so mal wieder neue Verletzung.. gestern in wildbad die Bänder im fuß gerissen..  Saison vorbei.. fast ...



alle Bänder? OP??

mit meinem einen Band das ab ist, kann ich noch ganz gut radeln und draf´s auch vom Doc aus!


Dann mal gute Besserung allen Invaliden und dem Rest´n guten Start i.d. Arbeitswoche :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (2. Juli 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Dann mal gute Besserung allen Invaliden und dem Rest´n guten Start i.d. Arbeitswoche :kotz:




wir haben die woche urlaub...dacht eigendlich ich könnte mal wieder probieren zu radeln...naja, jetzt burnz-pflege-programm.


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Juli 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> so mal wieder neue Verletzung.. gestern in wildbad die Bänder im fuß gerissen..  Saison vorbei.. fast ...


Argh.... hab ich garnicht mitbekommen. Wie haste das denn geschafft?
Von mir aus auch gute Besserung an alle Defekten hier!


----------



## THBiker (2. Juli 2007)

Kitticat schrieb:


> wir haben die woche urlaub...dacht eigendlich ich könnte mal wieder probieren zu radeln...naja, jetzt burnz-pflege-programm.



kannst dich quasi revanchieren


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. Juli 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> so mal wieder neue Verletzung.. gestern in wildbad die Bänder im fuß gerissen..  Saison vorbei.. fast ...



Och Mensch Burnz  
Dann auch mal von mir gute Besserung.
Bei mir wird auch noch eine Weile Pause sein.
Der Finger ist gebrochen und Kapsel auch im Eimer  

Damit es nicht ganz so eklig kommt lieber etwas unscharf *gg*
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]

Das heißt noch mind. 2-3 Wochen nix Downhill fahren  
Aber hoffentlich ist bis zu meinem Porte de Soleil Urlaub Anfang August wieder alles im Lot.


----------



## Tobsn (2. Juli 2007)

Was geht denn momentan ab? 
Nur Verletzte!  
Die bevorzugte Defektquelle scheint mir nicht mehr das Bike, sondern der Biker zu sein.  
Unsere Bilanz 3 Tage Eifel: 1 Ventilabriss und 2 Leute ins Krankenhaus (Platzwunden mit insgesamt 10 Stichen).  

Dann Gute Besserung und bei dem Wetter wollt ihr eh nicht Biken.  

Gruß 

Tobias  Bike und Biker unverletzt *auf holz klopf*


----------



## eL (2. Juli 2007)

ey tobsn verschleißt du deine mädels??!!! wie unklug

hecki das sieht übel aus

und bei burnz is das ja alles irgendwie nix neues.... mal über borgimplantate nachgedacht? so was schönes aus titan mit extrafederwech?

an alle halbtoten meine besten genesungswünsche

eL


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Juli 2007)

gute besserung auch von mir an alle

@ hecki: irgendwie..sieht das aus, als ob du damit ums eck greifen kannst, ohne den finger krumm machen zu müssen (hoffentlich tuts net weh...)


----------



## Hecklerin23 (2. Juli 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> gute besserung auch von mir an alle
> 
> @ hecki: irgendwie..sieht das aus, als ob du damit ums eck greifen kannst, ohne den finger krumm machen zu müssen (hoffentlich tuts net weh...)



Wenigstens mal eine die einen Finger krumm macht  
Könnte jetzt prima in der Nase bohren wenn nicht so zwacken täte


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> und bei burnz is das ja alles irgendwie nix neues.... mal über borgimplantate nachgedacht? so was schönes aus titan mit extrafederwech?



Quasi de 6 Mmillionen Dollar Burnz... 

Burnz lass mal hören was nu genau ist und wie du das geschafft hast. Irgendwie hab ich am Samstag davon garnix mitbekommen und wir sind auch bis um 17:00 auf dem DH gewesen.


----------



## bikeburnz (2. Juli 2007)

danke an alle!

@nico..war so um 14 uhr ca.. auf der 3. abfahrt und zwar das stück nach dem gang bang.. nach dem weg gehts runter, dann der kleine (Double) Sprung, danachvor der links kurve bin ich wahrscheinlich mim VR an nem Stein hängen geblieben und über n Lenker ab.. dabei muss ich mir irgendwie den Fuß verdreht und aufgeschlagen haben.. 
zumindest ne ziemlich schmerzhafte angelegenheit... 

@el: das wär nit schlecht mit den Borgeratzteilen.. wo gibts sowas  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (2. Juli 2007)

Hüü... ja da liegen jetzt einige neue Steine offen an der Stelle. Ist auch nicht ganz ohne, weil man an der Stelle ziemlich schnell werden kann wenn man nach dem Kicker die Bremse auf lässt...
Wie gesagt: Gute Besserung!


----------



## eL (2. Juli 2007)

im delta quadranten. musst verzuchen irgend ne punktsingularität für den transwarpsprung herzunehmen. viel glück und gruß an 7of9


----------



## Stefan1069 (2. Juli 2007)

Hi burnz 

Das hört sich ja wieder schlimm an  . Schon mal daran gedacht das es ab einem gewissen Alter nicht nur mit dem Bike bergab geht   . Naja ich wünsch dir gute Besserung . Hoffentlich verheilt das gut . 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juli 2007)

Boah... sagt mal, könnte das Wetter nicht mal langsam wieder besser werden? 2 1/2 Wochen mieses Schmuddelwetter sind jetzt aber echt genug...
Will endlich mal wieder Rennradel fahren ohne danach zur Apotheke zu müssen...


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Juli 2007)

wieso? holst du weichei dir irgendwelche mittelchen gegen dein "leistungsasthma"? 

ich muss immer nur hyperventilieren, wenn ich leistung bringen muß


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juli 2007)

Natürlich nicht... Aber ich bin doch der Schönwetterfahrer schlechthin...


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2007)

@Burnz,
gute Besserung 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Speedbullit (4. Juli 2007)

guru morsche im geschäftslokal?


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> guru morsche im geschäftslokal?



Nö,erschda am Montach widda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (4. Juli 2007)

Guru, wo ist der "alte Sack" geblieben - du warst mein Idol!


----------



## THBiker (5. Juli 2007)

Ich frag hier auch mal! Hat jemand Lust Anfang August 2-4 Tage bissl i.d. Berge zu fahren zum freireiten  Hab spontan Urlaub bekommen   

Freeride Trip


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Guru, wo ist der "alte Sack" geblieben - du warst mein Idol!



   
do is a widda 
isch hoff isch hab dich net zu arg enttäuscht 
Gruß Gürü.


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Juli 2007)

Sunday Winterberg:



Hatte ich anfangs einen Schiss auf das Holz hoch zu fahren...


----------



## strandi (10. Juli 2007)

in norwegen gibbet sogar in den innenstädten bikelifts  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j1PgmMbug8


----------



## strandi (10. Juli 2007)

ich mag die norweger  (nico dat is was für dich  )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D6h3br8N8A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> ich mag die norweger  (nico dat is was für dich  )
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D6h3br8N8A



Wann machen wir das mit deinem Computer 

Gruß Guru


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Juli 2007)

LOL... Sturmabwehrschießen mit nem G3 auf nen alten Tower... Was ein Quatsch...


----------



## strandi (11. Juli 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wann machen wir das mit deinem Computer
> 
> Gruß Guru



tu mir das net an


----------



## Kitticat (23. Juli 2007)

nachdem ich das okay vom doc hatte war ich letzten dienstag in wibe. da hat auch alles prima geklappt auch wenn die kondi und die kraft sehr zu wünschen übrig lassen.
am samstag war ich dann in lac blanc. war auch total super-aber nicht lange . jetzt band am rechten daumen ab. muss operiert werden...geht aber wohl ambulant. 
der burnz und ich haben die pest oder sowas...


----------



## THBiker (23. Juli 2007)

Ohje...macht´s bloß net so wie ich....meine Serie reißt auch nicht ab!  aber wenigstens hatte ich am Sonntag mal wieder ein Erfolgserlebnis auf dem Trail!

Fällst du jetzt erstmal wieder aus?

Gute Besserung euch Invaliden....ich bin bald wieder Schienenlos....noch 2 Wochen


----------



## strandi (23. Juli 2007)

Kitticat schrieb:


> nachdem ich das okay vom doc hatte war ich letzten dienstag in wibe. da hat auch alles prima geklappt auch wenn die kondi und die kraft sehr zu wünschen übrig lassen.
> am samstag war ich dann in lac blanc. war auch total super-aber nicht lange . jetzt band am rechten daumen ab. muss operiert werden...geht aber wohl ambulant.
> der burnz und ich haben die pest oder sowas...



ohje...arme kitti  wünsch dir gute besserung  
knutscherl vom strandi


----------



## Kitticat (23. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> ohje...arme kitti  wünsch dir gute besserung
> knutscherl vom strandi



danke!! montag wirds genäht. ist leider bei mir-durch die blutverdünner die ich für den bypass nehmen muss-bissel komplizierter. aber nur 1 nacht klinik  
danach 6 wochen pause...bis dh besser 8...


----------



## THBiker (23. Juli 2007)

Kitticat schrieb:


> danach 6 wochen pause...bis dh besser 8...



und dann machen die Parks bald wieder zu  

wünsch dir alles Gute.....vlt schaff ich´s demnächst mal nach FFM!


----------



## han (23. Juli 2007)

Kittyyyyyyyyyyyy, ohfrau ohfrau...das ist kein gutes Jahr  ich trau mich mit meinem Handgelenk auch noch auf eine Tour. Zum Glück lässt das Wetter zu wünschen übrig. Euch allen noch eine angenehme Woche und bis bald  

PS: wae am WE in FFM..aber nur zum feiern..(nicht auf dem CSD  )


----------



## THBiker (23. Juli 2007)

han schrieb:


> Kittyyyyyyyyyyyy, ohfrau ohfrau...das ist kein gutes Jahr  ich trau mich mit meinem Handgelenk auch noch auf eine Tour. Zum Glück lässt das Wetter zu wünschen übrig. Euch allen noch eine angenehme Woche und bis bald
> 
> PS: wae am WE in FFM..aber nur zum feiern..(nicht auf dem CSD  )



auf dem CSD kann man doch feiern, oder  

Zum Thema Wetter: Bisher war bei mir nur 1 Abend dabei wo ich nicht biken konnte...und einmal wurde ich klatschnass......  

Meld dich mal wenn du biken gehst!

Wenn net sieht man sich in Deidesheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (23. Juli 2007)

http://www.litterfilms.com/littermag/stinc.html

büschen unterhaltung für unsere invaliden  am anfang viel gelaber und dann ganz goile action  und ein paar fiese stürze...vorallem am schluss wo einer gegen den baum fährt...aua...


----------



## eL (23. Juli 2007)

ich würd sagen ein recht verschleißintensiver Lebens/fahrstil

gute besserung und eventuell hilft ein wenig zurückhaltung


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Juli 2007)

-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLJUJyxFm90
Bin nun offiziell angemeldet... im Januar '08 ist es soweit...


----------



## Bumble (29. Juli 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLJUJyxFm90
> Bin nun offiziell angemeldet... im Januar '08 ist es soweit...


*Kann es sein, dass du nicht beim Bund warst und jetzt merkst, dass dir was entgangen ist  

Naja viel Spaß trotzdem  *


----------



## han (30. Juli 2007)

sodele Handgelenk wurde heute ausgetestet auf dem Weinbiet. Und ich kann sagen, beim Downhill habe ich nix vom Bruch gemerkt..nur beim Uphill hatte ich noch leichte schmerzen und die Kondi läßt noch zu wünschen übrig..wahrscheinlich gehen zur Zeit nur 2 Berge


----------



## Bumble (30. Juli 2007)

han schrieb:


> sodele Handgelenk wurde heute ausgetestet auf dem Weinbiet. Und ich kann sagen, beim Downhill habe ich nix vom Bruch gemerkt..nur beim Uphill hatte ich noch leichte schmerzen und die Kondi läßt noch zu wünschen übrig..wahrscheinlich gehen zur Zeit nur 2 Berge


*Na bestens, dann können wir ja nächsten Samstag ne Tour zusammen starten.
Aber bitte erst um 12 oder so  *


----------



## THBiker (30. Juli 2007)

han schrieb:


> sodele Handgelenk wurde heute ausgetestet auf dem Weinbiet. Und ich kann sagen, beim Downhill habe ich nix vom Bruch gemerkt..nur beim Uphill hatte ich noch leichte schmerzen und die Kondi läßt noch zu wünschen übrig..wahrscheinlich gehen zur Zeit nur 2 Berge



ja hey 2 Berge....reicht doch   für mehr hab ich eh nie Zeit  

demnächst Forst und Deidesheim...oder


----------



## han (30. Juli 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> ja hey 2 Berge....reicht doch   für mehr hab ich eh nie Zeit
> 
> demnächst Forst und Deidesheim...oder



yep


----------



## Jobal (30. Juli 2007)

han schrieb:


> sodele Handgelenk wurde heute ausgetestet auf dem Weinbiet. Und ich kann sagen, beim Downhill habe ich nix vom Bruch gemerkt..nur beim Uphill hatte ich noch leichte schmerzen und die Kondi läßt noch zu wünschen übrig..wahrscheinlich gehen zur Zeit nur 2 Berge



Na das ist ja vielversprechend 
Klingt genau richtig für mich, für zwei Berge würde ich wiedermal in die Pfalz düsen 

Ciao Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (30. Juli 2007)

dann schlag mal ein Termin vor!!!


----------



## Jobal (31. Juli 2007)

11ter o. 12ter Augutst vielleicht? Ich wollte diesen Sonntag nach Winterberg düsen 

ciao Jobal


----------



## han (31. Juli 2007)

Jobal schrieb:


> 11ter o. 12ter Augutst vielleicht? Ich wollte diesen Sonntag nach Winterberg düsen
> 
> ciao Jobal


ok, dann melde dich nach WB. und pass auf dich auf...ich konnte nach WB 10 Wochen nicht mehr biken


----------



## Jobal (31. Juli 2007)

hab nicht vor Deinem Beispiel zu folgen 

Grüße an die Heimatfront. Ich melde mich Mitte nächster Woche.

ciao Jobal


----------



## Jobal (7. August 2007)

Winterberg war geil, gab nur wenig Verluste 

Allerdings kann ich am Sa net, muß nen Zaun bauen 

Wie sieht es bei Dir am WE drauf aus?

Ciao Jobal


----------



## han (7. August 2007)

gut!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (8. August 2007)

nen Zaun bauen  

..um den schwenker rum


----------



## han (8. August 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> nen Zaun bauen
> 
> ..um den schwenker rum



wie, du verkaufst dein Enduro?

PS: Pfälzer schwenker doch net


----------



## strandi (13. August 2007)

der bastiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan hat heute burtzeltach  
ab jetzt darf er ganz offiziell bier trinken und den invaliden- und sauffred betreten  
happy birthday


----------



## Bastiaan (13. August 2007)

hähä, thnx 
und damit ich gleich mal ganz cool bin werd ich heute abend gleich mal zur deidesheimer weinkerwe gehen


----------



## face-to-ground (13. August 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> hähä, thnx
> und damit ich gleich mal ganz cool bin werd ich heute abend gleich mal zur deidesheimer weinkerwe gehen




niederländer sind da eigentlich gar net zugelassen, hat meine freundin gemeint  aber für dich machen die mal ne ausnahme


----------



## Bastiaan (14. August 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> niederländer sind da eigentlich gar net zugelassen, hat meine freundin gemeint  aber für dich machen die mal ne ausnahme



wenn du gesagt hättest wie die aussieht hätt ich die vllt. noch gesehn...

hab heut in deidesheim gegen 9 uhr noch 2 (freeride/enduro) biker gesehen...meldet sich jemand freiwillig? wer wars? 

achja....als auf die kleinen ausländer


----------



## atomica (14. August 2007)

hey basti! alles gute nachträglich!


----------



## zena (14. August 2007)

au backe...mal ein tag net reingeschaut schon werden die leut älter 
gaaaanz dicken bussi zum geburtstag auch von mir...schmatzzzz

sei brav basti und feier nicht zu feucht


----------



## Bastiaan (14. August 2007)

danke  ab jetzt bin ich auch gaaaannnzz groß 

ich hab noch ne, leider offene, flasche riesling übrig. wer hat heute abend zeit und lust?  die eltern trinken nämlich kein riesling .
wollt ich denen heut morgen ein geschenk machen....wollten die meine flasche wein nicht haben


----------



## el Zimbo (14. August 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!!!  
(wie üblich nachträglich...)

Du schenkst deinen Eltern Wein zum Frühstück, an deinem Geburtstag???
Die trinken keinen Riesling und wohnen trotzdem immer noch in der Pfalz??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (14. August 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!!!
> (wie üblich nachträglich...)
> 
> Du schenkst deinen Eltern Wein zum Frühstück, an deinem Geburtstag???
> Die trinken keinen Riesling und wohnen trotzdem immer noch in der Pfalz??



danke danke 

das war HEUTE morgen, ne flasche von meinem geburtstag am tag NACH meinem geburtstag.

und riesling trinken die nicht, weil meine mutter meint die kriegt davon koppweh (kann ja auch daran liegen dass man zuviel trinkt  ich werds wohl nicht verstehen weil ich immer noch zu jung bin  )


----------



## strandi (16. August 2007)

Happy Birthday Speedbullit


----------



## bikeburnz (16. August 2007)

oh.. da schliess ich mich mal an .. Alles Gute Sascha!


----------



## Tobsn (16. August 2007)

Sascha alle Gute und lass es Dir gut gehen


----------



## Levty (16. August 2007)

Mist, verpennt:
ALLES GUTE NACHTRÄGLICH, an den besten Bike Fotografen und den Speedy 

Wieder ausgekatert?


----------



## mtb_nico (16. August 2007)

Jo Sascha! Alles gute zum Geburtstag und gib weiter so schön Gas wie im vergangenen Lebensjahr!  Feierrei!!!


----------



## Bastiaan (16. August 2007)

@ lev: thnx

@speedbullit:   alles gute


----------



## el Zimbo (16. August 2007)

Das hört ja gar net auf hier...


SPeeDBuLLiT


----------



## Speedbullit (16. August 2007)

da sag ich mal thanks, werd auf euch anstoßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaena (16. August 2007)

Hi Speedbullit
Auch aus Eppele die besten Birthdaywünsche.
Laß es krachen Alter    
Gruß Linda


----------



## Wüstenhund (17. August 2007)

Moinsen Männers (und Damen)  

Meinereiner besucht in der letzten Augustwoche das schöne Heidelberg. Ist hier jemand der mir die Trails der Gegend zeigen möchte? 

Viele Grüße aus Aachen
der Wüstenhund


----------



## Tobsn (17. August 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> ...Meinereiner besucht in der letzten Augustwoche das schöne Heidelberg. Ist hier jemand der mir die Trails der Gegend zeigen möchte? ...


Da hast Du Dir ja den richtigen Thread rausgesucht.

Die Jung und Mädels hier fahren kein Fahrrad, alles Invaliden, Alkoholiker, Liebebedürftige und Geltungssüchtige.
Zudem meist Pfälzer, die wissen gar nicht dass es in HD Trails gibt.

*DuckUndWech*


----------



## Wüstenhund (17. August 2007)

Ach Du liebes Lieschen. Vielleicht sollte ich den Admin dann bitten meinen Post dem HTML-Himmel zuzuführen? *g* Wer weiß was  hier sonst noch passiert... Bis auf die Pfälzer ist die Pfalz doch gar nicht so schlecht  (Zumindest trifft das auf meine Verwandtschaft in Grünstadt zu *g*)


----------



## atomica (17. August 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Bis auf die Pfälzer ist die Pfalz doch gar nicht so schlecht



damit hast du dir jetzt glaub ich keine freunde hier gemacht


----------



## Wüstenhund (17. August 2007)

ach Quatsch - der Wein bei Euch bringt auch mich auf einen erträglichen Pegel  Und MTBler zählen ja sowieso zu einer anderen Spezies...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (17. August 2007)

voll rassistisch eeyyyy...!


----------



## Wüstenhund (17. August 2007)

Isch bin Hesse und wohn in NRW - da wird man eher zum Amokläufer


----------



## face-to-ground (18. August 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Isch bin Hesse und wohn in NRW - da wird man eher zum Amokläufer



jeder bekommt, was er verdient


----------



## THBiker (13. September 2007)

Aus gegebenen Anlass muss ich den Fred mal wieder rausholen!

Wer ist denn wann, wo und in welchem Zustand auf dem WuMa


----------



## han (13. September 2007)

da ich am WE Weiblos bin, wird es wahrscheinlich doch Samstag  und Montag sowieso


----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2007)

@han: Übernächstes Wochenende 2 Tage Winterberg? Lust? Zeit? Hand?


----------



## THBiker (13. September 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @han: Übernächstes Wochenende 2 Tage Winterberg? Lust? Zeit? Hand?



unter der Woche???---->hätt ich Zeit


----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> unter der Woche???---->hätt ich Zeit


Du scheinst echt komische Arbeitszeiten zu haben! 

Von mir aus auch unter der Woche... Habe ab nächster Woche Dienstag "Gleitzeit". Würde allerdings gerne zwei Tage gehen mit Camping usw. Das macht aber erst wirklich mit mehr Leuten Spass!


----------



## strandi (13. September 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Aus gegebenen Anlass muss ich den Fred mal wieder rausholen!
> 
> Wer ist denn wann, wo und in welchem Zustand auf dem WuMa



freitag, samstag und sonntag


----------



## THBiker (13. September 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> freitag, samstag und sonntag



Jo...du bist eh eingeplant    ...und Montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (13. September 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Du scheinst echt komische Arbeitszeiten zu haben!
> 
> Von mir aus auch unter der Woche... Habe ab nächster Woche Dienstag "Gleitzeit". Würde allerdings gerne zwei Tage gehen mit Camping usw. Das macht aber erst wirklich mit mehr Leuten Spass!



nunja.....  ...bald ist´s vorbei mit dem Lotterleben  
Camping   ......mein Traum   
laß uns mal den WuMa rumbringen...dann schaun wr mal


----------



## han (13. September 2007)

keine Zeit und Fahrverbot von meiner Frau...da es in 3 wochen auf Safari geht  Handgelenk würde es aber aushalten


----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2007)

Hüüü... Safari ist natürlich was sehr exklusives...  Wo gehts denn genau hin? Mit dem eigenen Landi, oder mit so einem "Buschhotel"?


----------



## strandi (13. September 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Jo...du bist eh eingeplant    ...und Montag



hehe is klar  aber montag geht net...da fliege ich zurück  
und dienstag fliege ich dann schon wieder nach luxembourg


----------



## THBiker (13. September 2007)

han schrieb:


> keine Zeit und Fahrverbot von meiner Frau...da es in 3 wochen auf Safari geht  Handgelenk würde es aber aushalten



ja sag mal wohin!! Wollten ja auch nach Kenia, aber mir wurde davon abgeraten....wegen dem ganzen Infektionsgedöhns  jetzt wird´s wohl eher Thailand oder sowas!


----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> und dienstag fliege ich dann schon wieder nach luxembourg


Erderwärmung???

Der Strandi kommt auf Umwegen wieder zurück in die Pfalz. Dir ist aber schon klar das die in Luxemburg noch komischer reden als im hohen Norden?


----------



## han (13. September 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> ja sag mal wohin!! Wollten ja auch nach Kenia, aber mir wurde davon abgeraten....wegen dem ganzen Infektionsgedöhns  jetzt wird´s wohl eher Thailand oder sowas!



Tansania, Sansibar und Dubai. Da alle Impfugen durch sind, muss nur noch der Körper die Malariaprofilaxe aushalten


----------



## THBiker (13. September 2007)

han schrieb:


> Tansania, Sansibar und Dubai. Da alle Impfugen durch sind, muss nur noch der Körper die Malariaprofilaxe aushalten



wie lange fahrt ihr weg


----------



## strandi (13. September 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Erderwärmung???
> 
> Der Strandi kommt auf Umwegen wieder zurück in die Pfalz. Dir ist aber schon klar das die in Luxemburg noch komischer reden als im hohen Norden?



geht schon...is ne skandinavische bank  
mal schauen ob das was wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (13. September 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> geht schon...is ne skandinavische bank
> mal schauen ob das was wird



Vorstellungsgespräch?????   ...wird´s ernst


----------



## strandi (13. September 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Vorstellungsgespräch?????   ...wird´s ernst



na mal schauen was bei rauskommt


----------



## THBiker (13. September 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> na mal schauen was bei rauskommt



Ich drück die Daumen  ...ich bin ja jetzt auch richtig seßhaft hier geworden und Bike-Unterstützung i.d. Family ist auch gut


----------



## han (13. September 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> wie lange fahrt ihr weg



nur 2 Wochen..länger haben die Lehrer doch net frei


----------



## Flugrost (13. September 2007)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Tansania, Sansibar und Dubai...





han schrieb:


> nur 2 Wochen..länger haben die Lehrer doch net frei


Da wünsch ich euch aber einen erholsamen Urlaub.
Sammelt ihr Flugmeilen?


----------



## THBiker (13. September 2007)

han schrieb:


> nur 2 Wochen..länger haben die Lehrer doch net frei



in 2 Wochen das Programm???    RESPEKT  aber Erholung wollt ihr keine, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (13. September 2007)

Ich glaube der einzige der sich richtig im Busch erholen kann ist Rüdiger Nehberg...


----------



## strandi (13. September 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Ich drück die Daumen  ...ich bin ja jetzt auch richtig seßhaft hier geworden und Bike-Unterstützung i.d. Family ist auch gut



mal schauen ob ein gutes angebot rumkommt...is ja schon das zweite gespräch bei dem laden...das erste war zum kennenlernen...jetzt gehts ans eingemachte


----------



## THBiker (13. September 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> mal schauen ob ein gutes angebot rumkommt...is ja schon das zweite gespräch bei dem laden...das erste war zum kennenlernen...jetzt gehts ans eingemachte



Na dann.....das wird schon


----------



## han (13. September 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> in 2 Wochen das Programm???    RESPEKT  aber Erholung wollt ihr keine, oder


 doch, doch 3 Tage Sansibar und 2,5 Tage Dubai ist doch Erholung


----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2007)

Heute Abend WORSCHTE!!!! 

Wann, wo, wer?

Grüßle!
de niggo


----------



## strandi (15. September 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Heute Abend WORSCHTE!!!!
> 
> Wann, wo, wer?
> 
> ...



saubär! 
denke mal wir sind gegen 21 uhr da. 0160 915 946 17
das wird ein spass!  gestern schon mitm TH gas gegeben


----------



## Kitticat (5. Oktober 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

meinem lieben Burnzi alles alles Gute zu seinem Wiegenfest!!!

Kitti


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2007)

Hui,da bin ich auch mal gleich dabei 

Happy B day,Mr.Burnz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Gürülülü.


----------



## strandi (5. Oktober 2007)

gratüliere auch ganz herzlich zum burtzeltach


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Oktober 2007)

alles jute und sauf net so viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (5. Oktober 2007)

hallo burnz,

happy birthday auch von mir   

ciao zena


----------



## Kitticat (23. Oktober 2007)

heute ist das strandilein drann mit geburtstag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  
alles alles gute und viel gesundheit!!!

kitti


----------



## bikeburnz (23. Oktober 2007)

na dann herzlichen glückwunsch aus m Saarland


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Oktober 2007)




----------



## mtb_nico (23. Oktober 2007)

Jup alles gute zum Geburtstag! Hoffe du hast dich gut feiern lassen!


----------



## atomica (23. Oktober 2007)

hey strandi, alter schwede, wünsch dir auch alles gute zum geburstag


----------



## eL (23. Oktober 2007)

glückjewünscht  strandman



p.s. däne... der bankhalunke is däne


----------



## Speedbullit (23. Oktober 2007)

von mir nadärlisch a


----------



## fanta1 (23. Oktober 2007)

Von mir auch âherzliche Geburtstags grÃ¼sseâ und immer alles schÃ¶n  Senkrecht halten, jetzt im Alter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. Oktober 2007)

von mir auch,Strandi!

PS.ich wusste net das unsere Burzltage so nah beieinander liegen


----------



## THBiker (23. Oktober 2007)

Jo von mir auch nochmal alles Gute alter Schwede...oder Däne 
auch wenn du grad auf Malle weilst


----------



## bikeburnz (23. Oktober 2007)

ey guru alder sagg  *Dir noch alles gute nachträglich..* man kommt hier ja nimmer aus m gratulieren raus


----------



## Levty (23. Oktober 2007)

Von mir dann auch alles Gute!
Dein Nick ist veraltet


----------



## guru39 (23. Oktober 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Dein Nick ist veraltet


Dange!
So wie ich


----------



## Kitticat (24. Oktober 2007)

dem gürü alles güte nachträglich! 

ist jemand am sonntag in wibe? burnzi und ich sind nochmal da. Eva???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. Oktober 2007)

Auch von mir alle Gute nachträglich. Jetzt kommst du ja auch so langsam in das Alter wo die Kidis sagen... schau dir mal den alten Downhillsack an  Solange wir ihnen aber noch davonfahren......


----------



## atomica (24. Oktober 2007)

Kitticat schrieb:


> ist jemand am sonntag in wibe? burnzi und ich sind nochmal da. Eva???



wenn sich noch jemand aus der gegend findet, der mitfährt, hätte ich schon lust! allein ists mir glaub ich zu weit und der sprit zu teuer  
also, freiwillige vor


----------



## eL (24. Oktober 2007)

ach ewwa
du bekommst zwar geld vom arbeitsamt, aber sowenig kann das doch garnicht sein.


----------



## Kitticat (24. Oktober 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> wenn sich noch jemand aus der gegend findet, der mitfährt, hätte ich schon lust! allein ists mir glaub ich zu weit und der sprit zu teuer
> also, freiwillige vor



na, da wird sich doch wer finden lassen...!!!!! 
ich hoffe schonmal!!und ne stunde länger schlafen kann man ja auch!


----------



## strandi (28. Oktober 2007)

danke euch allen 
und dem gürü alles gute nachträglich


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Januar 2008)

frankenstein lebt...







oder brauchen wir doch mehr saft??


----------



## guru39 (4. Januar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> frankenstein lebt...
> 
> 
> oder brauchen wir doch mehr saft??



Igor, ja, wir brauchen mehr Saft


----------



## strandi (4. Januar 2008)

@facetoground  das du diesen fred zum leben erweckst verschafft dir meine ewige bewunderung!


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Januar 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> @facetoground  das du diesen fred zum leben erweckst verschafft dir meine ewige bewunderung!



kelme wird in meinen träumen in der elm-street auftauchen mit einem klappspaten...  
aber ich konnte dem awp-fred nicht die grössere seitenzahl überlassen...


----------



## strandi (4. Januar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> aber ich konnte dem awp-fred nicht die grössere seitenzahl überlassen...



sehr löblich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (4. Januar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> kelme wird in meinen träumen in der elm-street auftauchen mit einem klappspaten...  ...



Ich stehe hinter dir ...


----------



## Flugrost (4. Januar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> aber ich konnte dem awp-fred nicht die grössere seitenzahl überlassen...





strandi schrieb:


> sehr löblich





Kelme schrieb:


> Ich stehe hinter dir ...



Kann mal wer den ganzen Schmodder unter meinem Monitor aufwischen? Nach DER Schleimspur hab`ich alter Mann Angst, aus zu rutschen ... und ich finde die noie Reschtschreibung fadengrad f****ng ...

Edith: Der AWP Thread wird sie alle ... allegar fressen - warum? ... weil er besser ist.
Auf zum Fredbattle!


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Januar 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich stehe hinter dir ...



soso..der herr kelme-wan. ich habe deine anwesenheit gespürt  


aber jetzt mal wirklich: du weißt auch net, wo du hin willst: erst ganz vorn, dann hinten...

@ oxidat: schuhe mit rutschfester sohle sollen helfen 
und kelme hat nicht geschleimt, sondern den klappspaten gezückt


----------



## Flugrost (4. Januar 2008)

Klappspaten? Das ist Oldstyle - man kämpft heutzutage mit Kettenpeitschen und  Wurfritzeln.


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Januar 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Klappspaten? Das ist Oldstyle - man kämpft heutzutage mit Kettenpeitschen und  Wurfritzeln.



passt ja


----------



## Flugrost (5. Januar 2008)

... leider konnte ich mir, trotz Deiner knappen Antwort, ein dezentes, leicht süffisantes Grinsen nicht ver"kneifen"...


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Januar 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... *leider *konnte ich mir, trotz Deiner knappen Antwort, ein dezentes, leicht süffisantes Grinsen nicht ver"kneifen"...



du bedauerst es?   ich habe mir solche mühe gegeben, in möglichst konzentrierter form solch einen ausdruck zu formulieren mit ebendieser intention und du bedauerst, daß die von mir gewünschte reaktion eingetreten ist? empörend!!


----------



## strandi (5. Januar 2008)

oh man...jetzt muss ich das ganze sch... wochenende einen bwl case schreiben und hoffe diesen mist zu bestehen...porters five forces...mc...avc...geknickte nachfragekurve...leck mich am a....


----------



## one track mind (5. Januar 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> oh man...jetzt muss ich das ganze sch... wochenende einen bwl case schreiben und hoffe diesen mist zu bestehen...porters five forces...mc...avc...geknickte nachfragekurve...leck mich am a....



drogen genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (5. Januar 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> drogen genommen?



schön wär´s


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. Januar 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> oh man...jetzt muss ich das ganze sch... wochenende einen bwl case schreiben und hoffe diesen mist zu bestehen...porters five forces...mc...avc...geknickte nachfragekurve...leck mich am a....



Jetzt verstehe ich auch, wieso die Börsengurus nie Recht haben mit ihren Analysen.


----------



## strandi (6. Januar 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich auch, wieso die Börsengurus nie Recht haben mit ihren Analysen.



das hat andere gründe...müssen ja für umsatz sorgen


----------



## strandi (14. Januar 2008)

der THBiker hat heute burtzeltach           
happy birthday mein lieber


----------



## Speedbullit (14. Januar 2008)

na dann mal happy b day


----------



## guru39 (14. Januar 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> na dann mal happy b day



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (14. Januar 2008)

Hey Daaaaaaaaanke     

und wie es sich gehört am Butzeltag bin ich zu Hause....   und genieße meine Erkältung


----------



## han (14. Januar 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Hey Daaaaaaaaanke
> 
> und wie es sich gehört am Butzeltag bin ich zu Hause....   und genieße meine Erkältung



auch von mir alles gute..aldder Sack...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (14. Januar 2008)

Von mir auch fröhliche Geburtstagswünsche und eine gute Besserung.

Viele Grüße
s'Hecki


----------



## bikeburnz (14. Januar 2008)

dann schließ ich mich mal an. Laß es dir gut gehen, soweit möglich


----------



## THBiker (15. Januar 2008)

Dankeschön    schon ist eer wieder rum der Burtzeltach....schön war´s
Und das gab´s :   





damit ich euch bei den Touren 2008 auch mal wieder sehe


----------



## maSk (8. Februar 2008)

Ich erspare es euch ein Foto von der Wunde zu zeigen...


----------



## strandi (8. Februar 2008)

maSk schrieb:


> Ich erspare es euch ein Foto von der Wunde zu zeigen...



mach doch mal


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Februar 2008)

Das sieht ja aus wie ein Daumenabdruck. Alle Finger noch dran?


----------



## maSk (8. Februar 2008)

Ne, ist "nur" ein Tropfen, bin da wohl so gegen gekommen, ist mir auch erst zu Hause aufgefallen das ich Blut am Rahmen und Lenker hab...

Ich hab mein Gesicht in den Asphalt gegraben und mir dabei das Kinn so aufgeschlagen das ich links und rechts richtig 2 Hautlappen runter hängen hatte... War nicht sehr appetitlich... Ich weiß auch nicht wieso, aber ich hatte meine Cam dabei und ich hab den anderen Fahrer (wegen dem ich mich gelegt hab) gebeten 'nen Foto davon zu machen, da ich nicht wusste wie schlimm es aussah und ob ich zum Arzt müsse... so konnte ich halt gleich auf dem Display sehen das ein Doktor wohl angebrachter sei 



>


----------



## strandi (8. Februar 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Das sieht ja aus wie ein Daumenabdruck. Alle Finger noch dran?



hehe herr kommissar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (17. März 2008)

*fred rauskram*

ab mittwoch bin ich mal wieder in diesem fred daheim...kriege meine knie generalüberholt  aber beide gleichzeitig...das wird ein spass


----------



## mtb_nico (17. März 2008)

Joa aber da kannste glaube ich recht schnell wieder mit Radelfahren anfangen. Wildbad würde ich halt mal für 6-8 Wochen meiden...


----------



## strandi (17. März 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Joa aber da kannste glaube ich recht schnell wieder mit Radelfahren anfangen. Wildbad würde ich halt mal für 6-8 Wochen meiden...



dein wort in gottes gehörgang  rechne ja mit dem schlimmsten...
der doc sagte aber auch das leichtes radeln nach 2 wochen schon wieder drin sein sollte...und 10 tage nach der op ziehe ich um   aber vorsichtshalber mit umzugsunternehmen


----------



## Speedbullit (17. März 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Joa aber da kannste glaube ich recht schnell wieder mit Radelfahren anfangen. Wildbad würde ich halt mal für 6-8 Wochen meiden...



 ist das pic aktuell?


----------



## mtb_nico (17. März 2008)

Kein Plan... Habe einfach mal bei Pinkbike nach Wildbad gesucht und ich finde das definiert Wildbad ganz gut... 
Allerdings läuft die aktuelle Line (auch schon zum letzten IXS-Rennen) auf der rechten Seite (in Blickrichtung des Bildes gesehen). Da war letzten Herbst auch schon alles zerschreddert. Denke also das ist schon älter...


----------



## Bumble (17. März 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> ...und 10 tage nach der op ziehe ich um   aber vorsichtshalber mit umzugsunternehmen



*Kommst du wieder zurück ??? oder gehts noch weiter in den Norden ?

und viel Erfolg bei der Generalüberholung deiner Gelenke  *


----------



## strandi (17. März 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Kommst du wieder zurück ??? oder gehts noch weiter in den Norden ?
> 
> und viel Erfolg bei der Generalüberholung deiner Gelenke  *



wieder zurück...aber net nach deutschland  nur etwas weiter westlich...verlasse malmö und gehe zurück nach kopenhagen  hab keinen bock mehr auf pendeln jeden tag...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. März 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute und viel Erfolgt bei der OP *daumendrücken* auf das du bis August wieder fit bist


----------



## strandi (17. März 2008)

AUSGLEICHSPOST (siehe awp fred  )

@wolfman danke!  ende august wird wieder gerockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (17. März 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> wieder zurück...aber net nach deutschland  nur etwas weiter westlich...verlasse malmö und gehe zurück nach kopenhagen  hab keinen bock mehr auf pendeln jeden tag...



irgendwie war das doch genau der Grund warum du nach Malmö bist...weil das Pendeln so unproblematisch ist und du genauso lange brauchst wie in Kopenhagen


----------



## strandi (17. März 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> irgendwie war das doch genau der Grund warum du nach Malmö bist...weil das Pendeln so unproblematisch ist und du genauso lange brauchst wie in Kopenhagen



ne der grund war das alles 20% billiger ist als in kopenhagen...und zum pendeln: irren ist menschlich  dafür ziehe ich jetzt fast in die innenstadt und kann zur arbeit laufen...wenn ich also wieder laufen kann


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> dafür ziehe ich jetzt fast in die innenstadt und kann zur arbeit laufen..



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln, in der nächsten Zeit!
Gute Besserung, im voraus, auch von mir an dieser Stelle


----------



## Levty (18. März 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Joa aber da kannste glaube ich recht schnell wieder mit Radelfahren anfangen. Wildbad würde ich halt mal für 6-8 Wochen meiden...


Also das finde ich ja interessant an WB. In HD findet man solche Streckenstücke vll nur fragmentartig, aber nie so viele wie in WB...


----------



## der-tick.de (18. März 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Joa aber da kannste glaube ich recht schnell wieder mit Radelfahren anfangen. Wildbad würde ich halt mal für 6-8 Wochen meiden...


Das war einer der gleisten und Pflegeunbedürftigsten Stellen, dann hatten die 2006 die Strecke rechts daneben gepflastert, da entstanden tiefste Löcher, 2007 hatten sie die Strecke links daneben gepflastert, ähnliches Ergebnis. Mal sehen was uns dieses Jahr erwartet.  
Sicher wirds auch ein paar in diesen Fred katapultieren.


----------



## Levty (18. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Sicher wirds auch ein paar in diesen Fred katapultieren.


...weil der Claus quer zwischen Fangzaun und Baum hängen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (20. März 2008)

krüppel-strandi ist auch wieder zuhause  
jetzt ist aber erstmal 2 wochen xtrem-couching angesagt  
beide knie wurden operiert  aber der doc ist zuversichtlich das er den fehler behoben hat  und die medikamente waren einsame spitze


----------



## strandi (30. März 2008)

ich werd wahnsinnig    
den knien gehts besser aber freitag abend tat plötzlich die rechte wade weh und das bein war geschwollen. samstag dann ins krankenhaus in schweden und dort 7 stunden verbracht mit etlichen spritzen, ultraschall und sonstigen spässen und dann die diagnose: thrombose  
jetzt darf ich erstmal JEDEN tag ins krankenhaus um spritzen zu kriegen und blutwerte gemessen zu kriegen und um auf die blutverdünnenden medikamente eingestellt zu werden die ich die nächsten 3 monate nehmen muss.  dazu muss ich jetzt auch für 3 monate (mindestens) so einen kompressionsstrumpf (zum glück nur bis zum knie  ) tragen. sauber...damit fällt ernsthaftes biken bis juli aus  hoffe ich werde dann im juli und august so fit das ich ende august den lago rocken kann   
strandinator - vom leben gef****


----------



## donnersberger (30. März 2008)

Hi strandi,
Guuude+schnellllle Besserung! Hatte diese Saison auch schon eine outtime  Iss abber  zum Glück wieder alles heile..


----------



## strandi (30. März 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Hi strandi,
> Guuude+schnellllle Besserung! Hatte diese Saison auch schon eine outtime  Iss abber  zum Glück wieder alles heile..



jo danke  probiere auch den mut net zu verlieren...
bin nur sauer weil mir keinerlei vorbeugende massnahmen nach der op verordnet worden sind (bis auf "fussgymnastik" die ich auch gemacht hab)  hätte mir der doc gleich blutverdünner gegeben (wie wohl in good old germany und schweden normal nach ner op, nur in in dänemark wohl nicht  ), wäre mir der mist erspart geblieben


----------



## Houschter (30. März 2008)

Wollt grad meinen, mir wurd seiner Zeit nach der Knie-OP vier wochen lang täglich ne kleine Spritze verpasst... Und so schicke Strumpfhosen durft ich auch noch tragen 

Na denn mal gute Besserung und das es schnell aufwärts geht!


----------



## strandi (30. März 2008)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wollt grad meinen, mir wurd seiner Zeit nach der Knie-OP vier wochen lang täglich ne kleine Spritze verpasst... Und so schicke Strumpfhosen durft ich auch noch tragen
> 
> Na denn mal gute Besserung und das es schnell aufwärts geht!



so sollte es ja auch sein...vorbeugen ist ja besser als nachsorgen  
aber mir isses zum glück nur ein kniestrumpf jetzt  aber wenn ich da bleibende venenschäden von kriege, dann kann sich der arzt auf was gefasst machen


----------



## one track mind (30. März 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> jo danke  probiere auch den mut net zu verlieren...
> bin nur sauer weil mir keinerlei vorbeugende massnahmen nach der op verordnet worden sind (bis auf "fussgymnastik" die ich auch gemacht hab)  hätte mir der doc gleich blutverdünner gegeben (wie wohl in good old germany und schweden normal nach ner op, nur in in dänemark wohl nicht  ), wäre mir der mist erspart geblieben



waaas ? du hast keine heparinspritzen verordnet bekommen? und das ist in dänemark usus? das kann doch nicht sein, eine thrombose ist saugefährlich. nach meiner bein op konnte ich mir die spritzen selbst verpassen. sonst hätte ich wohl 3 monate jeden tag zum doc gemusst, weil so lange durfte ich nicht belasten.


----------



## strandi (30. März 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> waaas ? du hast keine heparinspritzen verordnet bekommen? und das ist in dänemark usus? das kann doch nicht sein, eine thrombose ist saugefährlich. nach meiner bein op konnte ich mir die spritzen selbst verpassen. sonst hätte ich wohl 3 monate jeden tag zum doc gemusst, weil so lange durfte ich nicht belasten.



weiss net ob das usus in DK generell ist oder ob der arzt (der eigentlich gute arbeit geleistet hat) da nur gepennt hat. ich durfte theoretisch gleich am nächsten tag belasten, aber zwischen theorie und praxis ist auch ein unterschied  bei beidseitiger knieathroskopie ist das mit belasten so eine sache  aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur ne memme  
könnte immer noch :kotz:


----------



## fanta1 (31. März 2008)

Gute Besserung auch von mir!!!!!  
Ist schon sche wenn man ALT wird


----------



## atomica (28. April 2008)

ich geselle mich auch mal dazu...die schöne pfalz tour hat gestern ein unerwartetes ende im krankenhaus genommen. nase gebrochen. so ein schei§§


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. April 2008)

atomica schrieb:


> ich geselle mich auch mal dazu...die schöne pfalz tour hat gestern ein unerwartetes ende im krankenhaus genommen. nase gebrochen. so ein schei§§



Shit  Gute Besserung!


----------



## atomica (28. April 2008)

danke! geh jetzt gleich nochmal zum arzt...naja, wenigstens hab ich jetzt nen freien tag und kann mich bissl in die sonne legen


----------



## Tobsn (28. April 2008)

AUA!!!

Von mir auch gute Besserung.


----------



## atomica (28. April 2008)

der doc hat gesagt ich darf am wochenende wieder fahren. yippie!! er fährt auch mountainbike und hatte vollstes verständnis


----------



## strandi (28. April 2008)

atomica schrieb:


> der doc hat gesagt ich darf am wochenende wieder fahren. yippie!! er fährt auch mountainbike und hatte vollstes verständnis



na immerhin etwas  wünsch dir erstmal gute besserung!  
aber wie hast du dir beim biken die nase gebrochen


----------



## atomica (28. April 2008)

bin über den lenker geflogen. wahrscheinlich kommt der bruch durch den schlag auf die brille, ist genau an der stelle...aber ist ein gerader bruch und wächst hoffentlich wieder gut zusammen. meine nase ist dick genug


----------



## strandi (28. April 2008)

atomica schrieb:


> meine nase ist dick genug



das hast du jetzt gesagt


----------



## han (28. April 2008)

dann wünsch ich dir mal eine schnelle Gensung. Nasenbeinbrüche sind ja IN. Der Miro Klose und der van Bommel können sogar damit BuLi spielen


----------



## atomica (28. April 2008)

na alla, dann kann ich auch nach wildbad  
die DH fahr ich ja eh nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (28. April 2008)

Hey Eva,
kaum sind wir nicht dabei um auf zu passen...

Gute Besserung!

Ab jetzt mit Integralhelm - mindestens so lange bis es verheilt ist.


----------



## atomica (28. April 2008)

das auf jeden fall!!! der touren helm ist eh futsch, hat nen kleinen riss, einen sprung in der schüssel sozusagen....


----------



## el Zimbo (28. April 2008)

Wo isses denn passiert?


----------



## atomica (28. April 2008)

genau auf der anderen straßenseite von dem gemüsehändler, auf den letzten trail-metern. warum weiß ich auch nicht so genau, wahrscheinlich blöd gebremst in dem weichen sand oder so...eigentlich vollkommen unnötig. naja, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, dass nase-brechen nicht so schlimm ist, wie ich dachte


----------



## el Zimbo (28. April 2008)

...wenn ihr den Weg mit den fiesen Kurven gefahren seid (gelber Punkt);
da hab ich mich unten, wo's schneller wird auch mal lang gemacht und meinen Sattel verbogen.  
...da warst du sogar dabei, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## atomica (28. April 2008)

ich erinner mich  die fiesen kurven hab ich aber eh alle geschoben, da hat man ohne hinterrad-versetzen eh keine chance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (28. April 2008)

Auch von mir gute Besserung! 

Aber Wildbad ohne DH geht doch nicht?! Fahrtechnik lernst du eh erst richtig auf dem DH2.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. April 2008)

Auch mein meiner Seite aus gute Besserung. Es wird Sommer.... die Blesuren häufen sich.


----------



## der-tick.de (28. April 2008)

Ja... Meiner Nadja gehts auch gerade nicht gut... Hab sie kaputt repariert. Aber da fehlt nur Öl im Rebound. Das braucht man eh nicht...


----------



## THBiker (28. April 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> na immerhin etwas  wünsch dir erstmal gute besserung!
> aber wie hast du dir beim biken die nase gebrochen



Blöde Frage  habsch auch schon geschafft  ...i.d. Rinne damals... ...das war´n Spaß

Wünsch dir gute Besserung Eva...mit der Brille könnt´s bissl unangenehm werden beim biken...


----------



## strandi (28. April 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Blöde Frage  habsch auch schon geschafft  ...i.d. Rinne damals... ...das war´n Spaß
> 
> Wünsch dir gute Besserung Eva...mit der Brille könnt´s bissl unangenehm werden beim biken...



ja ich weiss...dachte aber net das noch jemand ausser dir so tollpatschig ist


----------



## han (28. April 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Blöde Frage  habsch auch schon geschafft  ...i.d. Rinne damals... ...das war´n Spaß
> 
> Wünsch dir gute Besserung Eva...mit der Brille könnt´s bissl unangenehm werden beim biken...



und das mit Fullface


----------



## der-tick.de (28. April 2008)

Ich habs vorletztes Jahr auf Besame Mucho auch geschafft mit Full Face mein Nasenbein anzubrechen und mir gehörige Platzwunden im Gesicht zuzuziehen...


----------



## THBiker (29. April 2008)

han schrieb:


> und das mit Fullface



 ich hab Talent...ich schaff´s ja auch den Ellbogen zu zertrümmern, mit saftyjacket ....wo weit und breit nur Sandboden und 1 Wurzel ist


----------



## han (29. April 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> ich hab Talent...ich schaff´s ja auch den Ellbogen zu zertrümmern, mit saftyjacket ....wo weit und breit nur Sandboden und 1 Wurzel ist




ja, das habe ich schon mitbekommen


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Mai 2008)

Nach dem Sturz war das ja kein Fullface mehr...  Naja,... aber wir hatten zum Glück unseren 1A Rettungssani dabei! 
Leider ist der vor einigen Jahren in der Versenkung verschwunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (12. Mai 2008)

hab ich euch schon erzählt das ich mich selbstständig gemacht hab


----------



## donnersberger (25. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> hab ich euch schon erzählt das ich mich selbstständig gemacht hab



und kann man bei Dir auch schon _ONLINE _ Lebensmittel einkaufen??
Bin die letzten Tage immer so spät vom Biken und Aprè-Biken nach Hause gekommen.

Die Woche mache ich allerdings eine kleine Bike-Pause. Hatte unter der Madenburg (Armband Richtung Frongraisch) leider zu doll mit dem Gesicht gebremst  
Da hängen ein paar stabile Äste in den Weg rein..


----------



## strandi (25. Mai 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> und kann man bei Dir auch schon _ONLINE _ Lebensmittel einkaufen??
> Bin die letzten Tage immer so spät vom Biken und Aprè-Biken nach Hause gekommen.
> 
> Die Woche mache ich allerdings eine kleine Bike-Pause. Hatte unter der Madenburg (Armband Richtung Frongraisch) leider zu doll mit dem Gesicht gebremst
> Da hängen ein paar stabile Äste in den Weg rein..



autsch...warum machste denn sowas? sieht´s schlimm aus? wenn ja, dann stell doch mal ein foto rein   
na denn gute besserung


----------



## donnersberger (25. Mai 2008)

schlimm sieht's gar nicht aus. Habe eine Platzwunde und große aber nicht fotogene Beule an der Stirn und eine Nackenverspannung. Es war vor allem der Schock, beim Runterschauen ob 'was auf dem Boden rumliegt, dann plötzlich und heftig von vorne 'was auf die Mütze zu kriegen...
Danke für die Besserungswünsche. Dir auch weiterhin alles Gute beim Knie-Aufbautraining.


----------



## Haardtattack (25. Mai 2008)

Kleiner Trost: in den Alpen hängen die Äste meistens nicht so tief - alles Gute und "bis bald im Wald"


----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> schlimm sieht's gar nicht aus. Habe eine Platzwunde und große aber nicht fotogene Beule an der Stirn und eine Nackenverspannung. Es war vor allem der Schock, beim Runterschauen ob 'was auf dem Boden rumliegt, dann plötzlich und heftig von vorne 'was auf die Mütze zu kriegen...
> Danke für die Besserungswünsche. Dir auch weiterhin alles Gute beim Knie-Aufbautraining.



Gute Besserung


----------



## donnersberger (28. Mai 2008)

Danke! Wird von Tag zu Tag besser


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Juni 2008)

Wahhh... Jetzt wollte ich Morgen nach meinem heutigen Vorstellungsgespräch nach Winterberg, weil das in der selben Ecke liegt... UND?! Ich habe seit drei Tagen Zahnschmerzen...  Jetzt bleib ich wohl Morgen daheim und geh zum Zahnarzt... SUPER!
Ich glaub ich raste noch aus aus...


----------



## donnersberger (5. Juni 2008)

na dann mal guuuude Besserung !!! Zahnschmerzen sind kein Geschenk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (5. Juni 2008)

komm mal vorbei, ich schlag dir ordentlich auf die backe, da merkste die zahnschmerzen nicht mehr


----------



## han (5. Juni 2008)

so, wollte mich mal auch mal wieder hier melden. Beim kicken Knie verdreht. Innerer Meniskus angerissen. OP?!?!? noch offen


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. Juni 2008)

han schrieb:


> so, wollte mich mal auch mal wieder hier melden. Beim kicken Knie verdreht. Innerer Meniskus angerissen. OP?!?!? noch offen



Mari du weißt doch, das was man nicht kann... soll man bleiben lassen. Gute Besserung, hoffentlich ohne OP


----------



## han (5. Juni 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Mari du weißt doch, das was man nicht kann...


soll man(n) üben?

Danke


----------



## eL (5. Juni 2008)

man sagt auch knie heilt nie

aber wer weiß das schon


----------



## atomica (5. Juni 2008)

mensch mari, was schaffst du denn?!? wünsch dir gute besserung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (6. Juni 2008)

Mari, hat Dir keiner erzählt, dass Du nicht mehr gegen Karla kicken sollst? 
In unserem Alter holt man sich pot. Gegner lieber ins Boot...  

Schnelle Genesung wünsche ich!


Ps.:Wo sind hier eigentlich die Flirt - Sauf - und sonstwas Posts? Esiseinseitichhier. Oderhapichwasverpasst?


----------



## THBiker (6. Juni 2008)

han schrieb:


> so, wollte mich mal auch mal wieder hier melden. Beim kicken Knie verdreht. Innerer Meniskus angerissen. OP?!?!? noch offen



Kann man dich nicht alleine lassen...mensch Junge,...sorry Mari.... ...ich dachte wir gehen am WE mal zusammen biken  jetzt machst du so´n schei$$ 

Wünsch dir gute Besserung! Wann und wo wird geschnippelt? Am WE ist acuh Wachenheim und nächstes auch....da kannst du ja trotzdem hin   
Gute Besserung


----------



## han (6. Juni 2008)

Wachenheim geht dieses WE leider och nicht, da ich mein Bein entlasten soll..sonst wirds wieder dick und muss punktiert werden *aua*


----------



## strandi (6. Juni 2008)

gute besserung mari  langsam nimmst du mir den bruchpiloten titel aber ab


----------



## THBiker (6. Juni 2008)

han schrieb:


> Wachenheim geht dieses WE leider och nicht, da ich mein Bein entlasten soll..sonst wirds wieder dick und muss punktiert werden *aua*



Rollstuhl


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Juni 2008)

Joa! Gude Besserung Mari! Knie ist immer ne kack Angelegenheit. Da haben wir ja auch schon ein paar Erfahrungsberichte parat gegen die meine Kniebeschwerden ein Witz sind...

@Speedbullit: Danke fürs Angebot. Habe mich jedoch für Aspirin entschieden und heute Morgen war es irgendwie weg. Weiß der Geier wie das nun kam. Naja auf jeden Fall war ich jetzt in Winterberg... Es war auch so geil das ich mir lieber noch mal zwei Tage Schmerzmittel reinziehen würde anstatt auf Winterberg zu verzichten...


----------



## UHU69 (7. Juni 2008)

Wird in diesem Fred wenigstens ab und zu noch geflirtet und gesoffen???


----------



## strandi (7. Juni 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Wird in diesem Fred wenigstens ab und zu noch geflirtet und gesoffen???



wenn du hecki zurückholst wird hier auch wieder geflirtet    
hm ja und saufen...sind wir net alle aus dem alter raus


----------



## THBiker (7. Juni 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> hm ja und saufen...sind wir net alle aus dem alter raus



Nöööööööööö


----------



## strandi (7. Juni 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Nöööööööööö



achso  
na ich gehe jetzt erstmal an den strand  aber net zum mädels gucken...sondern zum statistik lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (8. Juni 2008)

So... Seit gestern sind die Zahnschmerzen wieder da. Zum Glück nicht so schlimm wie letzte Woche.
Morgen werde ich dann wohl mal zum Arzt gehen... Oh man... hab ich da kein Bock drauf...


----------



## zena (8. Juni 2008)

hmm, das klingt nach einer akuten Pulpitis lass keinen an dich dran ohne ne ordentliche Betäubung. Viel Glück 

@Mari: was schon wieder lediert? Gute Besserung von mir auch


----------



## strandi (8. Juni 2008)

bin auch mal wieder etwas invalide...sprech- und essbehindert sozusagen. hab total die fiese aphten-invasion bekommen im mund    
laserbestrahlung am freitag hat nix gebracht...eben in der apotheke die grosse chemiekeule gekauft. mal schauen was passiert


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Juni 2008)

zena schrieb:


> hmm, das klingt nach einer akuten Pulpitis lass keinen an dich dran ohne ne ordentliche Betäubung. Viel Glück


MMhh... da bin ich mal gespannt. Hoffentlich ists nichts wirklich ernstes. Habe voll kein Verlangen nach ner Zahnprotese mit 24 Jahren.
Von außen kann man garnichts sehen. Auch wenn das vorallem zwischen zwei Backenzähnen weh tut. Da ist nicht mal irgendwas rot oder so...


----------



## han (8. Juni 2008)

zena schrieb:


> @Mari: was schon wieder lediert? Gute Besserung von mir auch


ich denke, beim Strandi, TH und mir könnt ihr gute Besserung schon in euren disclaimer mit aufnehmen


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Juni 2008)

@han: Wie schauts eigentlich mit nem Winterberg Revival aus? Natürlich erst wenn dein Knie wieder fit ist...

Hast du noch Kontakt mit Bumble? Der sollte da auch auf jeden Fall mit von der Partie sein...


----------



## han (8. Juni 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @han: Wie schauts eigentlich mit nem Winterberg Revival aus? Natürlich erst wenn dein Knie wieder fit ist...
> 
> Hast du noch Kontakt mit Bumble? Der sollte da auch auf jeden Fall mit von der Partie sein...



aber nur, wenn der Bumble dein Rad auf sein Heckträger fest machen darf


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Juni 2008)

han schrieb:


> aber nur, wenn der Bumble dein Rad auf sein Heckträger fest machen darf


Niemals mehr... Dadurch sind die übelsten Kratzer am ganzen Rad entstanden... 

Das nächste mal fahre ich dann selbst...


----------



## zena (8. Juni 2008)

@mtb-nico: dagegen hilft regelmäßige Zahnseideanwendung, Fluoridieren, und mäßig Naschen, kein Cola, Redbull und Fandaaa schlürfen. Ich drück dir die Daumen dass es nur ein Löchlein ist 

@strandi: autsch das kann weh tun. Laser tuts unter Umständen verschlimmern. Hol dir aus der Apotheke Chlorhexidindiglukonat 0,2% ohne Alk. und spül mal 2xtgl. damit durch. Das tötet alles ab. Stress ist oft der Auslöser dieser Autoimmungeschichte. 

GUTE BESSERUNG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (8. Juni 2008)

zena schrieb:


> @strandi: autsch das kann weh tun. Laser tuts unter Umständen verschlimmern. Hol dir aus der Apotheke Chlorhexidindiglukonat 0,2% ohne Alk. und spül mal 2xtgl. damit durch. Das tötet alles ab. Stress ist oft der Auslöser dieser Autoimmungeschichte.
> 
> GUTE BESSERUNG



grmpf...danke! hab schon ne ganze flasche von dem zeugs weg. fing ja letzte woche schon an. hab jetzt ne salbe mit hyaluronsäure und irgendson anderes gurgelzeugs. dazu soll ich jetzt noch mit verdünntem wasserstoffperoxid gurgeln...das schmeckt echt widerlich  
tjo stress hatte/habe ich wirklich mehr als genug zur zeit


----------



## zena (8. Juni 2008)

strandi du sollst mit dem zeugs spülen net runterschlucken 
dir ist wohl klar dass du während dessen net rumknutschen sollst 
tipp: nix scharfes essen, nix doll saueres und gründlich zähne putzen


----------



## face-to-ground (8. Juni 2008)

das wasserstoffperoxid kannst auch in die haare schmieren *g* die werden dann schön blond davon.

dem nico kann ich auch mal eine aufs mowl geben. mit etwas glück treff ich den richtigen zahn. alternativ könnte ich auch den entsprechenden zahn hiermit rausbrechen:


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Juni 2008)

Mensch face-to-ground... das du auch wirklich immer alles mit Gewalt lösen willst...


----------



## Zelle (9. Juni 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> das wasserstoffperoxid kannst auch in die haare schmieren *g* die werden dann schön blond davon.
> 
> dem nico kann ich auch mal eine aufs mowl geben. mit etwas glück treff ich den richtigen zahn. alternativ könnte ich auch den entsprechenden zahn hiermit rausbrechen:



Komische Flex


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Komische Flex


Joa... mit dem Ding schneidet sich de face-to-ground als die Zehnägel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (11. Juni 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> wenn du hecki zurückholst wird hier auch wieder geflirtet
> hm ja und saufen...sind wir net alle aus dem alter raus



Aaaaaaargh, hört das denn niiiiiiee auf   ...  
Mich verschlägt es nur noch selten hierher, aber als eine der Veteranen dieses Fred's melde ich mich mal wieder aus der Versenkung  

Grüße alle 
s'Hecki

P.S. Strandi Du bist einfach unverwüstlich


----------



## Quente (11. Juni 2008)

Montagabend kurze lockere Feierabendrunde auf 23mm ohne Helm geplant, mit Helm gefahren.
Beim abbiegen von Weingarten nach Freisbach Blitzeis oder so, kurze Zeit alle Gedanken abgeschaltet, Helfer davon überzeugt dass ich ein echter Pfälzer bin und mit recht weichen Knien nach Hause gefahren- *dem Helm sei Dank* und nie mehr ohne.
Asphaltflechten im Gesicht und am Bein, Bänder am Daumengrundgelenk überdehnt (dess isch schei... do konnscht kenn Lenker hewe un nix).

Jetzt leg ich mir am Sonntag eine umhäkelte Klopapierrolle auf die Hutablage, zieh ein Paar rote Socken zu meiner Kniebundhose an, fahre in den Pfäzerwald und beschimpfe schnell den Berg runterfahrende MTBiker   oder vielleicht doch nach HD?
Naja mal überlegen wo mehr Mädchen unterwegs sein werden.


----------



## donnersberger (11. Juni 2008)

hey Quente, guuude Besserung. War ja 'n Segen, dass Du doch noch den Helm drauf hattest. Schei$$ Blitzeis..


----------



## strandi (11. Juni 2008)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:


> P.S. Strandi Du bist einfach unverwüstlich



und du bist süss


----------



## Flugrost (11. Juni 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> und du bist süss


never ending story  

Quente,Tapete wächst nach - Gute Besserung.


----------



## eL (12. Juni 2008)

blitzeis ja??? ;-)   ich dacht det wär so ne schwehrkraft jeschichte jewesen wenn die strasse aufsteht und dir ins gesicht schlägt.

man lernt nie aus


----------



## Quente (12. Juni 2008)

Wenn 80kg+ pure Manneskraft die Straße auf den Boden zwingt,
bleibt die da.

Straße im Gesicht,
vergisst man nicht.


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Juni 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Wenn 80kg+ pure Manneskraft die Straße auf den Boden zwingt,
> bleibt die da.



...oder aber: Der Klügere gibt nach...


----------



## Quente (12. Juni 2008)

Ja, ich hab sie dann doch losgelassen und bin nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Juni 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ...oder aber: Der Klügere gibt nach...



ausm bett gefallen? (...worden...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (17. Juni 2008)

hab heute meine letzte prüfung für dieses jahr bestanden  
ab jetzt kann ich mich auf das wirklich wichtige konzentrieren und gehe aus diesem grund jetzt radfahren


----------



## fanta1 (17. Juni 2008)

na, strandi wann kommst wider auf Pfalz besuch


----------



## strandi (17. Juni 2008)

fanta1 schrieb:


> na, strandi wann kommst wider auf Pfalz besuch



wenn die knie wieder berge mitmachen  weiss net...noch nix geplant...vielleicht zum wuma


----------



## UHU69 (17. Juni 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Wenn 80kg+



Wieviel +? Habe 88 zu bieten


----------



## guru39 (17. Juni 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> +?


----------



## donnersberger (18. Juni 2008)

bei Deutschland sucht den Sumo-Biker hätte ich letztes Jahr noch bessere Chancen gehabt, bin wie Kukuck69 auch auf 88 Killergrämmchen


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Juni 2008)




----------



## UHU69 (19. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht sollte man Joghurt Löw immer in eine Glaskabine unter das Tribünendach verbannen.
Falls ihr am Sonntag im Weinbiet-Bereich jemand mit einem Rad-Trikot mit lauter Fußbällen drauf und schwarz-rot-goldenen Bündchen seht, das bin ich (gab´s zur WM 2006 bei Bob-Shop).


----------



## strandi (20. Juni 2008)

habe das spiel in heimischer atmosphäre geschaut  
http://www.zumbiergarten.dk/
strandi - arbeiten ist heute kein spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (24. Juni 2008)

puh...hoffentlich darf ich mich net bald wieder hier einreihen...war heute mit einem lokalen rennrad-club trainieren. 25km mit 30er schnitt zum warm werden  danach intervall-training  4 x 5km mit "rulleskift"...das heisst wohl rollender wechsel auf deutsch  hab aber nur 2 runden gemacht...danach waren knie und oberschenkel kurz vorm platzen 
dann sind die anderen noch auf ne tour gegangen und ich bin die 25km heim gerollt. am ende 60km mit 27,23 schnitt. und ein rechtes knie das weh tut 
strandi - wird schon wieder


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2008)

mir is warm


----------



## eL (25. Juni 2008)

knie heilt nie


----------



## strandi (25. Juni 2008)

eL schrieb:


> knie heilt nie



optimist 

@guru hab ich dich heiss gemacht


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen wir müssen hir mal was tun, sonst verlieren wir den 1. Platz 

AUf geht´s Mädels und Jungs


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

achja....erhöhe auf 74


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Und ich habe wieder auf 72 gesenkt ...


Edit: 73 ...


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

Eigentor


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

@ Zimbo

bin ja net ganz so oft auf den Kopf gefallen ......na mal gespannt wie´s heute Abend ausschaut


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Starke Leistung!


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

@zimbo + Zelle

genau...bringen wir mal wieder etwas Niveau in die Threads.....da bin ich mal gespannt wie ihr das umsetzen tut ...bzw. die restlichen Spamer  

ich klink mich aus


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen wir müssen hir mal was tun, sonst verlieren wir den 1. Platz
> 
> AUf geht´s Mädels und Jungs



das edle vorhaben unterstütze ich doch gerne


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

Hey Starndi

du postest für den falschen Thread .....die überholen uns heute noch


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Hey Starndi
> 
> du postest für den falschen Thread .....die überholen uns heute noch



da hilft nur eins: hecki muss reaktiviert werden


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> da hilft nur eins: hecki muss reaktiviert werden



mach hin...die Zeit läuft!

was mit´m rest ...alle fahnenflüchtig


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

KrossChris schrieb:


> haha strandi! aber is ja witzig. selbst in diesem pompösen kleid ist hecki tausendmal schlanker als deine holde. scheint dich ja sehr zu treffen dass sie nicht auf dich steht, wenn du das thema immer wieder ausgräbst.
> @th: was meinst du mit blos surfen? hast wohl noch nie gemacht, wat? aber mit nem surfbrett kann man eben nicht so krasse trails wie edgehead oder famous soultrail und was du dir sonst noch für hardcore freerider namen ausdenkst rocken. und ner welle so krasse namen zu geben fällt mir schwer, aber dass kann ich ja dann dem kantenklatscher aus lower-church   überlassen



dann graben wir eben mal wieder die klassiker aus wenn der fred hier einzuschlafen droht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

*Mitleidsbeitrag*


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> *Mitleidsbeitrag*



als wenn das nötig wäre 
in dem thread gab es wenigstens noch richtiges geflirte und kämpfe um hecki


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Juli 2008)

und eine tv-serie....so oder so ähnlich


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe nur einen Dialog zwischen Strandi und THBiker die krampfhaft versuchen den Fred zu retten und den kalten Atem im Genick schon fühlen! Und natürlich meine sozialen Beiträge, damit ihn nicht einfach nur überrannt werdet, sondern denkt, dass ihr noch eine kleinen Chance habt!


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> und eine tv-serie....so oder so ähnlich



hehe ja...die bilder habe ich aber leider net mehr...nico...dein einsatz


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur einen Dialog zwischen Strandi und THBiker die krampfhaft versuchen den Fred zu retten und den kalten Atem im Genick schon fühlen! Und natürlich meine sozialen Beiträge, damit ihn nicht einfach nur überrannt werdet, sondern denkt, dass ihr noch eine kleinen Chance habt!



war ja auch alles lange vor deiner zeit digga


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Ja eben ... hier ist nix mehr los. Also löst euch von Fred und lasst ihn in Würde sterben!


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2008)

Hüü?? Wat is mit mir?


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hüü?? Wat is mit mir?



rück mal die bilder von "verliebt in icq" raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> rück mal die bilder von "verliebt in icq" raus


Oh man... absoluter Klassiker... Leider habe ich da glaub nix mehr von...


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> dann graben wir eben mal wieder die klassiker aus wenn der fred hier einzuschlafen droht



der war ja richtig geil...den kannte ich glaub ich gar nicht  oder ich habs vergessen 

@zelle
zu der Zeit als dieser thread entstand war die Bike und Forumswelt noch halbwegs in Ordnung


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> zu der Zeit als dieser thread entstand war die Bike und Forumswelt noch halbwegs in Ordnung



früher war sowieso alles besser


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> da hilft nur eins: hecki muss reaktiviert werden



Hm, neeeee, ich glaube, ich schlafe doch weiter


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

och Hecki....warum denn...war immer so schön mit dir und Strandi 

wp ist eigentlich Kitti und  burnz und co geblieben


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht sind die erwachsen geworden?!  Wünschen tue ich das aber keinem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die erwachsen geworden?!  Wünschen tue ich das aber keinem...



das glaub ich nicht....denen wird´s gehen wie einigen hier die früher dabei waren


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> och Hecki....warum denn...war immer so schön mit dir und Strandi



und es könnte noch so viel schöner werden


----------



## Kelme (3. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> das glaub ich nicht....denen wird´s gehen wie einigen hier die früher dabei waren


... und einige andere werden heilfroh sein, dass sie jetzt in Urlaub fahren können und diesen "Battle of the Threads" nicht länger miterleben müssen. Bevor dieser hier stirbt, hätte ich noch ein paar andere Kandidaten (nur Threads  )ganz oben auf meiner Wunsch-Todesliste.


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... und einige andere werden heilfroh sein, dass sie jetzt in Urlaub fahren können und diesen "Battle of the Threads" nicht länger miterleben müssen. Bevor dieser hier stirbt, hätte ich noch ein paar andere Kandidaten (nur Threads  )ganz oben auf meiner Wunsch-Todesliste.



viel spass im schönsten land wo gibt


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> das glaub ich nicht....denen wird´s gehen wie einigen hier die früher dabei waren


Jup... mir ist durch das ganze "Anti..." und 3 Buchstabenposts + "..." schon ganz schwindelig...  Daher bin ich auch etwas ruhiger geworden, bevor ich mich noch in das Lokalforum erbrechen muss... Ich vertrag doch soviel Bewegung nicht...


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... und einige andere werden heilfroh sein, dass sie jetzt in Urlaub fahren können und diesen "Battle of the Threads" nicht länger miterleben müssen. Bevor dieser hier stirbt, hätte ich noch ein paar andere Kandidaten (nur Threads  )ganz oben auf meiner Wunsch-Todesliste.



Dann mal einen schönen Urlaub!!! Wo geht´s denn hin?


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

@tick

nee ich steh nicht auf große zahlen


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

@zimbo vorallem wenn die älteren damen auf santa cruz unterwegs sind


----------



## Kelme (3. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Dann mal einen schönen Urlaub!!! Wo geht´s denn hin?


Nach Dänemark an die Westküste. Hund dabei. Laufschuhe eingepackt. Lenkdrachen verstaut und kein Rad im Gepäck. Zwei Wochen mit jeweils zwei Tagen Fahrt und danach geht der SiS-Endspurt los.


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> SiS-Endspurt los.



SiS??? was meinst du??

Dann mal viel Spaß in Strandi-Land!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2008)

Strandi... Freu dich mal wenn du zu Hause den Rechner anmachst... Habe dich eben im Yahoo-Messenger zugespamt! 

SiS: Schlaflos im Sattel... MEEEENSCH... das weis sogar ich...


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> @zimbo vorallem wenn die älteren damen auf santa cruz unterwegs sind


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Strandi... Freu dich mal wenn du zu Hause den Rechner anmachst... Habe dich eben im Yahoo-Messenger zugespamt!
> 
> SiS: Schlaflos im Sattel... MEEEENSCH... das weis sogar ich...



achsooooooooo....ok......wieder was gelernt....tolles Forum


----------



## Kelme (3. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> SiS??? was meinst du??
> ...


SiS ist drei Tage Ausnahmezustand im besten Sinne dieses Threads, wobei die Teilnehmer und Besucher meist nur w/Müdigkeit invalid sind (weil die können sogar nachts richtig gut fahren). Zum Thema "Flirt" gibt es aus dem letzten Jahr Bilder, die manchem heute noch die Knie weich werden lassen. Dass die vorzugsweise singlespeedende Gemeinde mit dem dritten Thema weniger Probleme hat, ist eh klar. Da setzte ich vorallem auf den Freitag, 01. August, wenn ab 22:00 Uhr Schlammbein seinen Auftritt hat.


Ende der Werbeunterbrechung 


P.S.: Man darf auch geschaltet mitmachen und wird noch nicht mal ausgelacht


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> achsooooooooo....ok......wieder was gelernt....tolles Forum


Und genau das unterscheidet diesen Thread von all den anderen "Ich-treibe-meinen-geschriebenen-Beitragszähler-hoch"-Threads. Hier gibts wirklich was zu lernen...


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:


>



steter tropfen höhlt den stein


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> steter tropfen höhlt den stein


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Flirt" gibt es aus dem letzten Jahr Bilder, die manchem heute noch die Knie weich werden lassen.



zeig doch mal


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2008)

@Kelme: SiS, das ist doch auch was für mich? Ich weis... das bekommst du von mir seit 2 Jahren zu hören... dieses Jahr aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (3. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @Kelme: SiS, das ist doch auch was für mich? Ich weis... das bekommst du von mir seit 2 Jahren zu hören... dieses Jahr aber...



Du kommst schon fast genauso lange zum SiS, wie die AWP-Gang ein Team beim Gäsbock-Marathon stellt . Da warst du aber wenigstens schon mal dabei. Bei Männerwetter


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

so, dann geh ich mal in den Wald...gucken was die Bäume so machen


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2008)

Jup...  Mit ohne Regen kanns ja jeder...


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Jup...  Mit ohne Regen kanns ja jeder...



genau  iss ja warmer Regen


----------



## Kelme (3. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> zeig doch mal


Ich habe da schon einen Favoriten. Muss daheim mal auf die Suche gehen .


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Strandi... Freu dich mal wenn du zu Hause den Rechner anmachst... Habe dich eben im Yahoo-Messenger zugespamt!



oh man...du hast doch rinderwahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2008)

Naja... ganz so schlimm ists auch wieder nicht...


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

Ui Post war da und schaut mal was es gab 






ich glaub ich bau mal um, statt zu biken


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Naja... ganz so schlimm ists auch wieder nicht...



nein - es ist noch viel schlimmer....


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> nein - es ist noch viel schlimmer....


Schlimmer als deine unheilbare Hodenfäule kann es nicht sein, oder?!


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Schlimmer als deine unheilbare Hodenfäule kann es nicht sein, oder?!



...die geister, die du riefst...jung, was jetzt kommt, haste dir selbst zuzuschreiben :

ich glaube mich zu erinnern, gehört zu haben, daß das mit der hodenfäule nur durch unsachgemäßen nichtgebrauch zustande kommt - bei mir ist mit der sachgemäßen verwendung alles in ordnung..und bei dir?


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> .
> ich glaube mich zu erinnern, gehört zu haben, daß das mit der hodenfäule nur durch unsachgemäßen nichtgebrauch zustande kommt - bei mir ist mit der sachgemäßen verwendung alles in ordnung..und bei dir?





auf in die 2. Runde


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

herrlich...sieht so aus als würden die meister des dummbabbelns sich wieder versammelt haben


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ...die geister, die du riefst...jung, was jetzt kommt, haste dir selbst zuzuschreiben :
> 
> ich glaube mich zu erinnern, gehört zu haben, daß das mit der hodenfäule nur durch unsachgemäßen nichtgebrauch zustande kommt - bei mir ist mit der sachgemäßen verwendung alles in ordnung..und bei dir?



dann passiert sowas


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Juli 2008)

ich wusste gar nicht, daß du so intime fotos von nico hast


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich wusste gar nicht, daß du so intime fotos von nico hast



ich glaub das entstannt mal am WuMa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (3. Juli 2008)

Mach' das weg! Das ist eklig.


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2008)

Oh man... das ist ja absolut abartig!!!

Ich muss noch mal eine paar Ausrufezeichen setzen um das deutlicher zu machen: !!!!!!!!!!

Allerdings muss man dazu sagen: Was man nicht benutzt kann man nicht kaputt machen!


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Oh man... das ist ja absolut abartig!!!
> 
> Ich muss noch mal eine paar Ausrufezeichen setzen um das deutlicher zu machen: !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Allerdings muss man dazu sagen: Was man nicht benutzt kann man nicht kaputt machen!



dieser irrglaube ist weit verbreitet.


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

ich könnt ja wetten das alöx bald das nette bild löscht und uns fragt ob es noch geht


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> ich könnt ja wetten das alöx bald das nette bild löscht und uns fragt ob es noch geht



who the f**k iss Alöx 

auf dem Bildchen sieht man ja kaum was


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> auf dem Bildchen sieht man ja kaum was


Ich sehe da schon zuviel...


----------



## Kelme (3. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> zeig doch mal


Ich finde ja das da ganz weit vorne. 





Es  hat was von Rock'n roll


----------



## 4mate (3. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> ich könnt ja wetten das alöx bald das nette bild löscht ...


alöx hat vor  Wochen selbst seinen Account gelöscht ...


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich finde ja das da ganz weit vorne.
> 
> Es  hat was von Rock'n roll



so weit vorne dass es noch hinter der Kamera war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (3. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> so weit vorne dass es noch hinter der Kamera war


Du musst genauer gucken. Oder liegt das am Alter?
Für einfache Dinge könnte ich jetzt noch Bilder zum Thema "Sauf" liefern.


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Du musst genauer gucken. Oder liegt das am Alter?
> Für einfache Dinge könnte ich jetzt noch Bilder zum Thema "Sauf" liefern.



du meinst das schreiende Bügelbrett


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> who the f**k iss Alöx
> 
> auf dem Bildchen sieht man ja kaum was



war mal n mod...aber die forensuche findet ihn net mehr


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> du meinst das schreiende Bügelbrett





achso...64


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)




----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> dann passiert sowas



Was isn des


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was isn des



willst du´s wirklich wissen???


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. Juli 2008)

Nein Guru, dass willst Du nicht wissen ...






... und Hecki auch nicht!


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:


> Nein Guru, dass willst Du nicht wissen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ich eigentlich auch nicht....reicht wennn nico sich damit auskennt


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich sehe da schon zuviel...



wie war das? hab ich deine sms richtig gedeutet? du willst das als t-shirt haben?


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Juli 2008)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:


> Nein Guru, dass willst Du nicht wissen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieh mal einer an...das ist ja typisch frau - verschwindet in der versenkung, liest aber fleissig heimlich mit...


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

wo treibst sich eigentlich Mari rum, der Pfalzyeti ist auch verschwunden....geschweige denn das Gummigedöhns   wo sind die


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. Juli 2008)

Bedankt euch bei Strandi 
"Die Geister die er rief" @Strandi:

Und bevor ich den Gegener-Fred füttere post ich das hier.
Zitat Zimbo: _Ich würde die T...Hecklerin nicht gerade als ältere Dame bezeichnen *(das gibt Minuspunkte*)!_
Genau!!! Bin empört!!


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:


> Bedankt euch bei Strandi
> "Die Geister die er rief" @Strandi:
> 
> Und bevor ich den Gegener-Fred füttere post ich das hier.
> ...



anscheinend sind wohl auch alle fit zur zeit 

wie schauts eigentlich dieses Jahr mit weinfesten aus??? ewig keinen mehr gesehen


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2008)

Mari ist doch im Urlaub... Plastikgedöns hat noch kein Internet... Kommt aber wohl die Tage und Pfalzyeti?! Kein Plan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (3. Juli 2008)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:


> Bedankt euch bei Strandi
> "Die Geister die er rief" @Strandi:
> 
> Und bevor ich den Gegener-Fred füttere post ich das hier.
> ...



war nicht sehr überzeugend. überhaupt: es ist gar kein geschirr geflogen...


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

Kitti, Burnz??? ?KnusperChris?


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

dann bis morsche Mädels und Jungs


----------



## Kelme (3. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> dann bis morsche Mädels und Jungs


Ist das das Gegenteil von seniler Bettflucht, oder Schlafengehen nach dem Sandmännchen?


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2008)

Hey s`Hecky, du bisch echt


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:


> Bedankt euch bei Strandi
> "Die Geister die er rief" @Strandi:
> 
> Und bevor ich den Gegener-Fred füttere post ich das hier.
> ...



ältere dame ist bei mir ein kompliment...je oller desto doller


----------



## Flugrost (3. Juli 2008)

Wie plötzlich Leben hier rein kommt finde ich ... fast schon ... süß?. Eben hab ich gelesen - 


			
				Hecklerin schrieb:
			
		

> Und bevor ich den Gegener-Fred füttere post ich das hier.


Gegnerfre d? ... finde ich, ist ein wenig zu ambitioniert ausgedrückt...
Interessant ist natürlich auch, wer in welcherlei Gefilden postet.

...eigentlich müßte man einen kumulierten Megablahfr ed starten aber solange das Konkurrenzdenken zwischen Invalid flirtsaufenden und Antisportergebnissorientiertunddasgleichemachend noch so ausgeprägt ist, ist kein Sinn da zu sehen ...

Das war scho wieder viel zu viel Sinn.
Bye/A


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wie plötzlich Leben hier rein kommt finde ich ... fast schon ... süß?. Eben hab ich gelesen -
> 
> Gegnerfre d? ... finde ich, ist ein wenig zu ambitioniert ausgedrückt...
> Interessant ist natürlich auch, wer in welcherlei Gefilden postet.
> ...



ich freue mich einfach das die alte garde wieder zusammengefunden hat...man war das ein spass damals


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> ältere dame ist bei mir ein kompliment...je oller desto doller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (3. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


>



gibs zu: dir gefällt es hier besser, als in deinen freds


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> gibs zu: dir gefällt es hier besser, als in deinen freds



was ja auch kein wunder wäre *duck & wech*


----------



## Flugrost (4. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> was ja auch kein wunder wäre *duck & wech*



weil alle so ... "nett" ... ... sind?

*extremduck* und ganzschnellweg ssshscht


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> weil alle so ... "nett" ... ... sind?
> 
> *extremduck* und ganzschnellweg ssshscht



hmm..ich verstehe nicht, wieso nett in anführungszeichen gesetzt ist...


----------



## Flugrost (4. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> hmm..ich verstehe nicht, wieso nett in anführungszeichen gesetzt ist...



 Du erklärst, nix zu verstehen, ich verstehe und erkär da nüx


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Du erklärst, nix zu verstehen, ich verstehe und erkär da nüx



hmm...über wieviel brücken muß man gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (4. Juli 2008)

Eine Eselsbrücke, vielleicht?




*Edith:*
@TH: Sag Bescheid, wann und wo - wo wir sein werden ist vorr. Rock am Weiher vom 15-18.08 spätestens am Montag (das legendäre Quiz)...


----------



## THBiker (4. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> *Edith:*
> @TH: Sag Bescheid, wann und wo - wo wir sein werden ist vorr. Rock am Weiher vom 15-18.08 spätestens am Montag (das legendäre Quiz)...


kenn ich net....nächstes Highlight dürfte Freinsheim sein und dann kommt schon Deidesheim und dann WuMa....die Zeit verfliegt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> hmm..ich verstehe nicht, wieso nett in anführungszeichen gesetzt ist...



Hier gibt's nix zu verstehen! Ist ein sinnfreier Fred und das schon seit bald 3 Jahren und 6944 Posts 
Klugschei...er, Rechtschreibspione und Pedanten müssen draußen bleiben


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2008)




----------



## Kelme (4. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Ist es nicht fürchterlich langweilig und eintönig jeden Morgen einen Clown zu frühstücken?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hey s`Hecky, du bisch echt



Apropos Lachen, bring mich mal dazu.
Die olle ältere Dame mit dem Santa Cruz steht diesbezüglich ordentlich aufm Schlauch.
Guru mach mir mal den Bilder-Zivi und erkläre mir den Sinn der beiden Pics


----------



## strandi (4. Juli 2008)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:


> Apropos Lachen, bring mich mal dazu.
> Die olle ältere Dame mit dem Santa Cruz steht diesbezüglich ordentlich aufm Schlauch.
> Guru mach mir mal den Bilder-Zivi und erkläre mir den Sinn der beiden Pics



uhr - alt


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2008)

Naja, das sind halt Bilder die man bekommt wenn man bei google(Bildersuche) Uhr und alt eingibt


----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Naja, das sind halt Bilder die man bekommt wenn man bei google(Bildersuche) Uhr und alt eingibt



Ich und Uhralt?????????
Was willst Du eigentlich??


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2008)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:


> Was willst Du eigentlich??



Spaß, im Alter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ist es nicht fürchterlich langweilig und eintönig jeden Morgen einen Clown zu frühstücken?



manchmal schon


----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Spaß, im Alter



Es sei Dir gegönnt 
Hab da noch eine tolle Lektüre für Dich gefunden


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2008)

habsch schon gelesen


----------



## THBiker (4. Juli 2008)

Nils = Guru


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Juli 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ist es nicht fürchterlich langweilig und eintönig jeden Morgen einen Clown zu frühstücken?



wenigstens hat er aufgehört, das superman-heft unter das kopfkissen zu legen


----------



## Zelle (4. Juli 2008)

... und gegen das Superspäm-Heft getauscht?


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich hatte grade Stuhl


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2008)

Also meine Uhr ist gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt... Heißt das jetzt das Babys Uhralt sind? Oder muss ich die Taschenuhr meines Uhrgroßvaters raus hohlen, die ist schon 150...


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


>


Du kannst auch mit dir selbst Spaß haben, oder wie? 
ne gespaltene Persönlichkeit hat vorteile... Man hat immer jemanden zum Reden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (4. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du kannst auch mit dir selbst Spaß haben, oder wie?
> ne gespaltene Persönlichkeit hat vorteile... Man hat immer jemanden zum Reden!


Reden wäre ja ok, aber man muss doch nicht immer gleich "mit sich selbst schreiben", oder?


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juli 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Reden wäre ja ok, aber man muss doch nicht immer gleich "mit sich selbst schreiben", oder?


Anders bekommt das ja keiner mit...


----------



## strandi (4. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Anders bekommt das ja keiner mit...



eben


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Reden wäre ja ok, aber man muss doch nicht immer gleich "mit sich selbst schreiben", oder?


Ich schreib auch mit meinen Freunden! Jetzt ja... 
Da darf doch Gürü270 auch mal mit seinem besten Freund schreiben! Alles andere finde ich diskriminierend!


----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2008)

der strandinator hat am freitag mal wieder was für den dritten part des freds gemacht


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Juli 2008)

Junge!!! Hör auf zu saufen... echt jetzt... Nen ganzes Schiff voller Korn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Nen ganzes Schiff voller Korn...



den versteh ich net


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Juli 2008)

Junge... dat is doch nen Klassiker aus SiW...


----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Junge... dat is doch nen Klassiker aus SiW...



und was is SiW


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Juli 2008)

Jetzt machste mich aber schwach...
-> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=GSGejPXabj8


----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Jetzt machste mich aber schwach...
> -> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=GSGejPXabj8



oha...wassen das fürn schwachsinn


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Juli 2008)

Junge,... was meinst du denn wo ich das "Junge" herhabe? Das sage ich ja nicht immer weil du mit Nachname Junge heißt...


----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Junge,... was meinst du denn wo ich das "Junge" herhabe? Das sage ich ja nicht immer weil du mit Nachname Junge heißt...



alles klar, stuhl!


----------



## THBiker (7. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> und was is SiW



das hätte ich auch gefragt.....dann muss ich mal das Video z. H. angucken  und ich dachte Junge käme von Junge und nicht von Junge


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> ...und ich dachte Junge käme von Junge und nicht von Junge



Hehe... So ähnlich, nur andersrum halt...


----------



## THBiker (7. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hehe... So ähnlich, nur andersrum halt...



achso...Junge kommt von Junge...ok dann versteh ich das auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (7. Juli 2008)

junge junge...ihr labert hier einen müll


----------



## THBiker (7. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> junge junge...ihr labert hier einen müll



wiesooooooooo kommt jetzt Junge doch nicht von Junge


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> wiesooooooooo kommt jetzt Junge doch nicht von Junge



öhm..doch - junge kommt von junge. aber nicht von junge, wenn ich den nico richtig verstanden habe. obwohl - eigentlich kommt es ja doch von junge..also....

also..der jean-luc würde jetzt sagen: wenn hier nicht bald schluß damit ist, dann muß ich euch wohl mal zeigen, wie aus ner flachen hand ne faust wird


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Juli 2008)

Junge.... sag noch einmal Junge...


----------



## THBiker (7. Juli 2008)

Mensch Jung, du stellst dich an wie´n Junge...oder wie´n Mädsche


----------



## strandi (7. Juli 2008)

vorsprung durch technik


----------



## face-to-ground (8. Juli 2008)

*gähn* morgen


----------



## THBiker (8. Juli 2008)

guten Morgähn







immer das Gleiche...aufstehen, schaffe, esse, schaffe, heimgehen, esse, schalfen  nur noch schlappe 30 Jahre...wenn ich glück hab


----------



## THBiker (8. Juli 2008)

Hey wir hatten gerade Gleichstand mit dem AWP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

Hat ihr hier einträge raus gelöscht, oder wie kommts mit dem Gleichstand? Ach ja, dieser Fred hat gerade einen Eintrag mehr.


----------



## THBiker (8. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hat ihr hier einträge raus gelöscht, oder wie kommts mit dem Gleichstand? Ach ja, dieser Fred hat gerade einen Eintrag mehr.



der AWP war fleißiger...vor allem Zelle


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

*Moin!*

Ja, Fleißzelle ... ich geb euch einen Beitrag aus


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> der AWP war fleißiger...vor allem Zelle


Des ist hier aber auch verflixt. Wieso könne die net die Klappe halte...


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Wer jetzt?


----------



## THBiker (8. Juli 2008)

geht das schon wieder los 

na mal schauen ob sich Zelle heute selbst schlägt!  immer diese gespaltenen Persönlichkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (8. Juli 2008)

Demnächst werden nur noch Diskussionen mit dem eigenen Zweit- und Drittaccount geführt. Wahrscheinlich kommt dann einer aus der Bande zum SiS und erzählt nachher es waren fünf. Auffallen würde weder der eine noch die fünf.


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Juli 2008)

Ein schönen guten Morgääään auch von mir...
Kann mal jemand von euch das Wetter besser machen?!


----------



## THBiker (8. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ein schönen guten Morgääään auch von mir...
> Kann mal jemand von euch das Wetter besser machen?!



jo gute Idee....ich will auch biken gehen 

hast mein Update schon gesehen?


----------



## Kelme (8. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ...
> Kann mal jemand von euch das Wetter besser machen?!


Ab Freitagabend klappt das. Dann bringe ich die Flut über Dänemark.


----------



## THBiker (8. Juli 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ab Freitagabend klappt das. Dann bringe ich die Flut über Dänemark.



dann iss der Strandi aber weg


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Juli 2008)

TH: Meinst du den Dämpfer? Habe ich am Rande so mitbekommen. Warum haste den Fox denn abgegeben? Ich finde den DHX 5.0 eigentlich ganz töfte...
Zum Radel muss ich mal allgemein sagen:
- Lenker -> porno
- Rahmen -> oberporno
Was das Gesamtbild deluxe² machen würde wäre eine kompl. XTR Ausstattung.  Das würde sich bei nem Intense bei den Rahmenpreisen ja auch "rentieren". 

_Nachtrag:_ Ihr wollt doch nicht etwa MEINEN Strandi ersäufen!!! NEEEEEIIIIIINNNNN!!!!


----------



## Kelme (8. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> dann iss der Strandi aber weg



Ne, ich bin doch auf Jütland und da noch an der Westseite zur Nordsee hin. Der kurze Strandi ab auf den Deich oder den "großen dänischen Berg" und dann klappt das.


----------



## face-to-ground (8. Juli 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Demnächst werden nur noch Diskussionen mit dem eigenen Zweit- und Drittaccount geführt. Wahrscheinlich kommt dann einer aus der Bande zum SiS und erzählt nachher es waren fünf. Auffallen würde weder der eine noch die fünf.



das wäre ja noch nett! aber die leute, welche sich hier so tummeln, sind so dreist und führen selbstgespräche mit dem erstaccount...


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Wen meinst Du damit denn?


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Das wüsste ich auch gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (8. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> TH: Meinst du den Dämpfer? Habe ich am Rande so mitbekommen. Warum haste den Fox denn abgegeben? Ich finde den DHX 5.0 eigentlich ganz töfte...
> Zum Radel muss ich mal allgemein sagen:
> - Lenker -> porno
> - Rahmen -> oberporno
> ...




Dämpfer, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Kurbel (schon bissl länger her), große scheibe hinten

bis auf die Kurbel habe ich komplett XTR, aber ich wollte unbedingt ne schwarze Kurbel!

Der DHX Air passt einfach nicht wenn man so schwer wie ich ist ...ich mußte den Dämpfer immer um die 250psi fahren und da leidet die Performance ...hatte ihn dann tunen lassen, hat aber auch kaum Verbesserung gebracht! wenn also jemand nen MP tuned DHX Air sucht (200/57)....ich hätte einen zu verkaufen 


@kelme
da hat der Strandi aber nochmal Glück gehabt


----------



## face-to-ground (8. Juli 2008)

zelle?


----------



## THBiker (8. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> zelle?



Zelle? was


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)




----------



## face-to-ground (8. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


>



das is doch dein nick..oder wie?

aber eigentlich wollt ich dir nur sagen, daß, wenn ich so ruf, nix is


----------



## strandi (8. Juli 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ab Freitagabend klappt das. Dann bringe ich die Flut über Dänemark.



bitte net noch mehr regen  jetzt hab ich zwei wochen urlaub und will fleissig trainieren und dann ist so ein pisswetter 
überlege grad ob ich spontan irgendwo in den süden fliege...flugtickets kriegt man hinterhergeschmissen...jetzt nur noch ne bikefreundliche unterkunft  
will wer mit?


----------



## strandi (8. Juli 2008)

argh...so langsam kann der regen wirklich mal aufhören! noch mehr folgen davon und ich muss eingeliefert werden


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

That's cool, huh!


----------



## strandi (8. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> That's cool, huh!



die helden meiner jugend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube jeder, *aus dem was geworden ist*, hatte wie wir Beavis und Butt-Head als Vorbilder!


----------



## face-to-ground (8. Juli 2008)

der beavis hat ja des falsche t-shirt an...da hat gefälligst metallica druff zu stehe


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

Ich hör gerade AC/DC...


----------



## strandi (11. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> That's cool, huh!



geil...das passende trikot 





http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=12937


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Juli 2008)

Die Kanone ist fett...


----------



## strandi (15. Juli 2008)

news vom knie-krüppel:

gestern bei einem facharzt für krumme füsse gewesen. der hat mich mal digital vermessen und festgestellt, dass meine füsse einen konstruktionsfehler haben  dadurch verdrehen sich die beine und nach innen rotierte knie tun halt auf dauer weh...
kriege jetzt super-duber-special einlagen aus kanada zugeschickt:
http://www.theorthoticgroup.com/
kosten auch nur 280 euronen 
aber wenn die den gewünschten effekt bringen, kann ich angeblich sogar wieder laufen gehen...dann gibbet bald den triathlon-strandinator 
dauert allerdings 3-5 wochen bis die da sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (15. Juli 2008)

wenn du die schuheinlagen bekommst guck mal auf der rückseite nach obs aus china kommt und voller epo steckt wenns die von versace sind dann lohnt sich der preis hauptsache es hilft...
meineswissens bist du bald mit den awp-patrioten am gadda-see zum biken. die schiefen knie werden sich dort durch das gerümpel stabilisieren, du darfst nur abends beim party machen nicht die high-heals anziehen, die sind kontraproduktiv
werd schnell gesund und treib net zu viel spocht


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Juli 2008)

Boahh... Schuheinlagen?! HALLO?! Klingelt das was bei euch, wenn ich sage Lustkiller no.1? 

Lasst mal wieder zum lustigen Teil zurückkehren...


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Boahh... Schuheinlagen?! HALLO?! Klingelt das was bei euch, wenn ich sage Lustkiller no.1?
> 
> Lasst mal wieder zum lustigen Teil zurückkehren...



mit dem ersten kennst dich ja anscheinend aus - mit dem zweiten weniger


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Juli 2008)

Hüü?


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2008)




----------



## strandi (22. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


>



weiss auch net


----------



## THBiker (22. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> weiss auch net


----------



## strandi (22. Juli 2008)




----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2008)

... da haben wir Zellen aber wohl auch noch ein Wort mitzureden!


----------



## strandi (3. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanta1 (3. August 2008)

Hay Strandi
Langeweile oder was, oder 3 Tage drufff!!!!


----------



## strandi (3. August 2008)

fanta1 schrieb:


> 3 Tage drufff!!!!


----------



## strandi (9. August 2008)

melde mich mal wieder als invalide 
vorhin beim xc fahren weggerutscht und knie verdreht...kreuzbandzerrung und möglicherweise meniskus leicht angerissen 
hoffe ich bin bald wieder fit damit ich noch für den lago trainieren kann nächstes we


----------



## fanta1 (9. August 2008)

Hay, Strandi
1485-mal gepostet 
Ich denke du bist total putt.


Such dir mal einen anderen Sphoort!! (Mikado, Eier schaukeln

, Mond anheulen) 
Viele gute grüße aus der Palz


Markus

PS
Überleg dir das mit Lago und trit mir deinen Platz ab.


----------



## strandi (10. August 2008)

fanta1 schrieb:


> PS
> Überleg dir das mit Lago und trit mir deinen Platz ab.



überleg´s mir langsam echt


----------



## el Zimbo (11. August 2008)

Mensch Strandi, du machst aber auch Sachen...Gute (schnelle) Genesung!


----------



## mtb_nico (11. August 2008)

Oh man Strandi... Wie geht denn das mit dem Knieverdrehen? Haben die Klicker nicht ausgelöst? Die darfste halt nicht anziehen bis das Wasser rausläuft... 

Wünsche dir gute Besserung! Am Wochenende hätte es mich auch beinahe erwischt. Den Felsen habe ich wirklich erst im letzten Moment gesehen... Und dabei war der bestimmt 2x2x2 Meter groß!


----------



## face-to-ground (11. August 2008)

oh mann...strandi, was machst du da nur für sachen - aber ich glaub, du fühlst dich in etwa so:


----------



## strandi (11. August 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> oh mann...strandi, was machst du da nur für sachen - aber ich glaub, du fühlst dich in etwa so:



hehe nach den schmerzmitteln bin ich eher schon wieder  druff druff druff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (11. August 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Oh man Strandi... Wie geht denn das mit dem Knieverdrehen? Haben die Klicker nicht ausgelöst? Die darfste halt nicht anziehen bis das Wasser rausläuft...
> 
> Wünsche dir gute Besserung! Am Wochenende hätte es mich auch beinahe erwischt. Den Felsen habe ich wirklich erst im letzten Moment gesehen... Und dabei war der bestimmt 2x2x2 Meter groß!



das war echt ne unglaubliche aktion 
schrittgeschwindigkeit gefahren und irgendwie ist das vorderrad abgeschmiert...clicks sind auf total locker eingestellt und bin trotzdem net richtig rausgekommen. dann endlich raus und fuss runter aber da war der körperschwerpunkt schon so niedrig das dass knie einfach weggeknickt ist 
überlege ernsthaft den dackelschneider an den lago mitzunehmen anstelle vom cheetah


----------



## strandi (11. August 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mensch Strandi, du machst aber auch Sachen...Gute (schnelle) Genesung!



danke


----------



## el Zimbo (11. August 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> ...
> überlege ernsthaft den dackelschneider an den lago mitzunehmen...



Na dann wirste auf'm 601er aber nicht viel Spaß haben 
Was meint denn der Onkel Doc???


----------



## strandi (11. August 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na dann wirste auf'm 601er aber nicht viel Spaß haben
> Was meint denn der Onkel Doc???



der meinte heute morgen "kreuzbänder überdehnt" und erstmal 2 wochen keine seitlichen belastungen. aber *soll* am WE wieder anfangen mit radeln. ende der woche ne kurze runde und am WE darf ich wieder gas geben. aber eben auf der strasse. zum thema lago sagte er: einfach ausprobieren. wird schon wehtun wenn´s zu viel wird 
wär halt plöd wenn ich bei der ersten tour merke das meine knie net mitmachen...hätte echt gedacht das 5-6 monate genug sein sollten


----------



## el Zimbo (11. August 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> der meinte heute morgen "kreuzbänder überdehnt" und erstmal 2 wochen keine seitlichen belastungen. aber *soll* am WE wieder anfangen mit radeln. ende der woche ne kurze runde und am WE darf ich wieder gas geben. aber eben auf der strasse. zum thema lago sagte er: einfach ausprobieren. wird schon wehtun wenn´s zu viel wird
> wär halt plöd wenn ich bei der ersten tour merke das meine knie net mitmachen...hätte echt gedacht das 5-6 monate genug sein sollten



...Humor hat er ja, dein Doc 
Angenommen du könntest nicht biken, hätten wir jemand zum kochen und Wäsche waschen dabei 
OK, ich hör ja schon auf zu scherzen...gerade bei dir mit Flug und so isses halt ne ganz doofe Situation 
Ich drück dir alle Daumen, die ich habe


----------



## mtb_nico (11. August 2008)

ARgh Strandi... das sind meistens die blödesten Aktionen bei denen soetwas passiert... Denke auch das lockeres Rennradelfahren da was bringt. Die Belastung ist ja nicht seitlich und durch die Muskelstärkung stärkst du auch automatisch die Bänder... 
Wird schon werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (11. August 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...Humor hat er ja, dein Doc
> Angenommen du könntest nicht biken, hätten wir jemand zum kochen und Wäsche waschen dabei
> OK, ich hör ja schon auf zu scherzen...gerade bei dir mit Flug und so isses halt ne ganz doofe Situation
> Ich drück dir alle Daumen, die ich habe



tjo wem sagste das...
bin echt am überlegen ob ich auf nr. sicher gehe und den dackelschneider nehme...das geht immer. wenn ich den freerider nehme und net fahren kann oder auf den trails angst habe zu stürzen bin ich nur frustriert und saufe mich zu und werde wieder kugelrund


----------



## mtb_nico (11. August 2008)

LOL... Saufen ist doch immer gut...


----------



## Zelle (11. August 2008)

... ist aber auch mit Risiken verbunden:

Zur Erinnerung:


----------



## face-to-ground (11. August 2008)

is das der nico, da unten auf dem bild?


----------



## mtb_nico (11. August 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> is das der nico, da unten auf dem bild?


Ist das dein Gesicht das meine Faust gleich trifft?


----------



## face-to-ground (11. August 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ist das dein Gesicht das meine Faust gleich trifft?



*gelangweiltgähn* jung, da müssen schon maschinen kommen und keine lose zusammengewürfelten ersatzteilsammlungen. 

ist das eigentlich dein knie, welches ich bei der nächsten möglichkeit mit der flex bearbeiten werde?


----------



## mtb_nico (11. August 2008)

Junge... hier kommt keine Kommission von Ersatzteilen sondern ein MASCHINEPARK!


----------



## 4mate (11. August 2008)

druff druff druff  -> "Seitenladefehler" .


----------



## face-to-ground (11. August 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> druff druff druff  -> "Seitenladefehler" .



kreativ sein - einfach das http// nach dem http:// entfernen in der adreßeingabeleiste und es geht


----------



## plastikengel (18. September 2008)

hey, ihr lasst den thread einfach so absaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. September 2008)

plastikengel schrieb:


> hey, ihr lasst den thread einfach so absaufen?



*Quatsch, der hält sich seit 3 Jahren über Wasser, der packt das schon *


----------



## strandi (21. September 2008)

plastikengel schrieb:


> hey, ihr lasst den thread einfach so absaufen?



absaufen ist eh so ein stichwort    
guts nächtle


----------



## strandi (3. Oktober 2008)

der grund für die finanzkrise wurde soeben in dänemark entdeckt


----------



## UHU69 (3. Oktober 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> der grund für die finanzkrise wurde soeben in dänemark entdeckt




... komisches Duppeglas


----------



## strandi (5. Oktober 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> ... komisches Duppeglas



wikingerstyle


----------



## donnersberger (5. Oktober 2008)

..und ich dachte immer die Wikinger trinken aus Fässern... aber wahrscheinlich nicht im Dienst


----------



## eL (5. Oktober 2008)

ne aus hörnern 

sach ma strandi..... du als fachmann...... sag mir doch mal wie man so kühn sein kann um fast 600 Mrd eus miese zu machen!! ??

wurde da logisches denken durch wahnsin ersetzt??


----------



## Flugrost (5. Oktober 2008)

eL schrieb:


> wurde da logisches denken durch Federweg ersetzt??



Höchstwahrscheinlich...


----------



## strandi (5. Oktober 2008)

eL schrieb:


> wurde da logisches denken durch wahnsin ersetzt??



ne aber kaffee durch bier...siehe oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2008)

die Bänker sind echt nervös, gelle?


----------



## eL (6. Oktober 2008)

nervös?
die brauchen jetzt weder speed noch koks!!!

verdammt dann bricht ja jetzt der betäubungsmittelmarkt zusammen!!! ohgottogott


----------



## donnersberger (6. Oktober 2008)

hoffentlich bleiben die Preise für Bergfahrrad-Ersatzteile stabil


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Oktober 2008)

...die dürfen auch gerne fallen


----------



## eL (6. Oktober 2008)

zurück zum thema

was fährt man denn in der pfalz diese und nächste saison für gabeln?

stahlfeder (luft wird nur heiß)
120-160mm 
steckachse (maxale wäre schön)
eta /ata was weis ich für kletterhilfe
is 2000 (gibt es das noch)
für günstig natürlich da nur hobbyspochtler

taugt die all mountain ? oder doch die 55 ? 

sagt mal jemand was

eL


----------



## Flugrost (6. Oktober 2008)

Lürik? Foggs 36?

Luft ist heiß und bleibt aus meiner Erfahrung weiterhin mein Favorit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (7. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du deine Pike magst (Stahlfeder?) - dann die Lyric!
...dürfte billiger als der Fuchskopf sein.


----------



## one track mind (7. Oktober 2008)

eL schrieb:


> taugt die all mountain ? oder doch die 55 ?
> 
> sagt mal jemand was
> 
> eL



hatte mal ne all mountain und kann daher die frage diesbezüglich mit nein beantworten. der tst-dämpfer, der da drin ist, ist ne katastrophe. da ist eine kartusche mit etwa einem schnapsglas öl drin, das ist total defektanfällig. von der 55 würde ich, wie von allen anderen 2008er marzocchi modellen auch abraten. da sind einfach zuviele schon ab werk defekt.
und wenn du keine luftfederung magst: alle gabeln von marzocchi ausser den 888 arbeiten mit einer zusatzluftkammer zur einstellung der vorspannung. effektiv kannst du damit einstellen, ob du lieber eine gabel haben willst, die unsensibel anspricht, oder aber eine, die schon beim anblick eines bordsteins durchschlägt.

langer rede kurzer sinn, meine empfehlung: lyric


----------



## eL (7. Oktober 2008)

ahja

fuchs kommt mir nich ins haus da ich mit deren support und ihrer arroganz nicht leben kann

die pike die ich hab is ok obwohl meine 04er mx comp eta selbst nen laubblatt wegfedert. lyrik is bestimmt sehr geil aber auch wirklich arsche teuer.

wenn die zockis schon ab werk kaputt sind???? wo is dann deren QS ? besoffen von deren intellektuellenwein?
Ich mochte die zockis mit der stahlfeder und der rechten luftkammer zum vorspannen. im prinzip wie die Mx comp nur stabiler mit steckachse eta mehr federweg (160) zugstufe aussen. den ganzen tst ata kram können se behalten. stellt eh keine richtig ein.

eventuell ne ältere auslauf zocki????

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Oktober 2008)

Hab demnächst ne Z1/150 von 2005 im Angebot.


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Leg noch ein paar getragene Socken drauf ...


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

haben will


----------



## Flugrost (8. Oktober 2008)

Besser das:


----------



## Zelle (8. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich Dir so eine Hose abkaufe:


----------



## strandi (17. Oktober 2008)

Das Leben der Banker...vor der Kreditkrise


----------



## guru39 (17. Oktober 2008)

Sei nicht traurig Strandi, das Leben geht weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (17. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sei nicht traurig Strandi, das Leben geht weiter



arbeitslos und spass dabei


----------



## guru39 (17. Oktober 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> arbeitslos und spass dabei



is es echt so schlimm  muss isch jetzt meinen Porsche Verkaufen


----------



## strandi (17. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> is es echt so schlimm  muss isch jetzt meinen Porsche Verkaufen



deine finanzielle lage kenne ich ja net, aber ich behalte meinen


----------



## guru39 (17. Oktober 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> deine finanzielle lage kenne ich ja net, aber ich behalte meinen



Thaja 



guru39 schrieb:


>


----------



## strandi (20. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Optimizer (22. Dezember 2008)

tach...melde mich Invalid... Bluterguss, Prellung und Verbrennung am rechten Oberschenkel... kann kaum laufen heut morgen...


----------



## THBiker (22. Dezember 2008)

Warum, was hast gemacht? 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Houschter (22. Dezember 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> tach...melde mich Invalid... Bluterguss, Prellung und Verbrennung am rechten Oberschenkel... kann kaum laufen heut morgen...



Gute Besserung! Du machst ja Sachen so kurz vor Weihnachten. 
Laß dich pflegen und frohe Feiertage.

Dank meiner Bereitschaft war ich am WE vom Radeln befreit...


----------



## donnersberger (22. Dezember 2008)

uups, auch von mir gute+ schnelle  Besserung !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (22. Dezember 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> tach...melde mich Invalid... Bluterguss, Prellung und Verbrennung am rechten Oberschenkel... kann kaum laufen heut morgen...


Bluterguss + Prellung könnte ja vom Biken kommen, aber Verbrennung? In dieser Kombination klingt das irgendwie nach Hallenfußball oder Blut-Hockey.


Kelme - gute Besserung


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Dezember 2008)

Na ich hab mir mal den Hintern verbrannt bei einem Sturz auf den selben (Brechsand...).
Das ging durch die Hose, welche selbst heil blieb 

@Optimizer:
Gute Besserung und viel Spaß beim Couching - die Jahreszeit passt ja.


----------



## Optimizer (22. Dezember 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> aber Verbrennung?


Bin eine Holzrampe entlang geschliddert...


----------



## THBiker (22. Dezember 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bin eine Holzrampe entlang geschliddert...



Und warum amchst du das


----------



## Optimizer (22. Dezember 2008)

ich war zu schnell... hinter der Rampe gings gleich um die Kurve... ich wollte bremsen, da verlor ich jede Traktion auf der glitschigen Holzrampe...


----------



## strandi (22. Dezember 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ich war zu schnell... hinter der Rampe gings gleich um die Kurve... ich wollte bremsen, da verlor ich jede Traktion auf der glitschigen Holzrampe...



da haben wir´s wieder: wer bremst verliert! 
gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Dezember 2008)

@Optigedöhns,
frohe Weihnachten und gude Pesserunk 

Grüß Gürü.


----------



## Tobsn (23. Dezember 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> tach...melde mich Invalid... Bluterguss, Prellung und Verbrennung am rechten Oberschenkel... kann kaum laufen heut morgen...


Da wünsch ich Dir ne gute Besserung.


----------



## dietrichw (23. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!  Sei froh, wenn keine Bänder, Gelenke etc. betroffen sind, Haut heilt ja meist schnell und folgenlos. 

(Habe auch erst vorhin wieder erlebt, wie unglaublich glitschig feuchtes verschmuddeltes Holz manchmal sein kann... Fast wie Glatteis!)


----------



## strandi (20. Januar 2009)

komischer name


----------



## donnersberger (20. Januar 2009)

stimmt, wer nennt sein Böötche schon Hong Kong  King Kong klingt doch da viel passender


----------



## strandi (24. Januar 2009)




----------



## mtb_nico (24. Januar 2009)

Fette Sache!


----------



## plastikengel (24. Januar 2009)

bist du das strandi?


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Januar 2009)

plastikengel schrieb:


> bist du das strandi?


Seit wann hat Strandi nen Waffenschein?


----------



## strandi (25. Januar 2009)

plastikengel schrieb:


> bist du das strandi?



ich bin der, der grad weggetragen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (25. Januar 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> ich bin der, der grad weggetragen wird...


Ahh.. jetzt verstehe ich auch warum der Träger so vor schmerzen brüllt!


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Bin zurück vom ToughGuy und bin nun Mitglied des äußerst elitären Clubs der wahren ToughGuy(TM). 

Das war wohl mit Abstand das krankeste was ich bis jetzt in meinem Leben gemacht habe. Es war einfach SOOOOOOOOO kalt. Unglaublich!
Sobald ich Bilder finde werde ich hier mal eines posten! 
Grüßle!

nico


----------



## Kelme (2. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Bin zurück vom ToughGuy und bin nun Mitglied des äußerst elitären Clubs der wahren ToughGuy(TM). ...
> nico


Oh Gott, er hat es getan. Das ist in der Liste der "kranken" Geschichten recht weit vorne (und gehört schon per Definition in diesen Thread).


Kelme -  (das hast du dir verdient)


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Februar 2009)

ich will beweisfotos sehen!


----------



## han (3. Februar 2009)

habe es gestern in den VOX Nachrichten gesehen 
prospekt 

hattest du auch ein Kostümchen an?


----------



## plastikengel (3. Februar 2009)

sein adamskostüm 

jaja...mit den wetterkapriolen, das ham se ja im fernsehen gezeigt - winter ist in england ausgebrochen. 


da kann ich nur sagen


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Februar 2009)

Also ich hatte nur einen Bierhut auf. Den habe ich aber nach den Feartunnels in die Walachei gefeuert weil er total durchsifft war... 
Fotos folgen noch sobald ich welche gefunden habe!

Eins kann ich euch sagen... es war sooowas von kalt. Da haben Leute am Rand gelegen und geschrieen. So stell ich mir das im Krieg vor. Die Ambulanz hatte sogar ein ganzes Feldlatzerett für die Unterkühlten aufgebaut. In den Wasserhindernissen waren Taucher im Trockenanzug. Die meisten Streckenposten wurden von der Royal Air Force gestellt.
Nach circa 90 Minuten Renndauer hat man auch durchgehend die Sirenen der Krankenwagen gehört, die die Unterkühlten auf dem Gelände eingesammelt haben. Da haben einige sich wirklich nicht richtig vorbereitet glaube ich. Einige waren auch schon auf der Laufstrecke sowas von fertig das ich mir nicht vorstellen kann wie sojemand noch die Killing Fields schaffen soll...

Allerdings muss ich sagen das trotz dem ganzen Chaos da irgendwie System dahinter war. Es waren immer sofort Sanitäter vor Ort wenn einer zusammen geklappt ist und nach dem Zieleinlauf hat man sofort eine Rettungsdecke bekommen und es wurde extrem darauf geachtet das man möglichst schnell etwas Warmes zu trinken bekommt. Bis ich allerdings den Becher am Mund hatte habe ich schon 90% verschüttet gehabt weil ich einfach so abartig gezittert habe.
Im Grunde war es wirklich eine sehr sehr geile Sache. Normalerweise hat es an der Competition um die 8-10°C. Bei uns waren es um die 0°C. Gegen Ende hat es dann auch noch angefangen zu schneien... Daher war es dieses Jahr wohl noch ein bisschen durchgeknallter als sonst... Also ich für meinen Teil brauche das so schnell nicht mehr. Vielleicht wieder in 12 Monaten oder so...


----------



## donnersberger (3. Februar 2009)

krass... schön, dass Du es überstanden hast 

Haste zur Abhärtung vorher im Bodensee ein morgendliches Bad absolviert?


----------



## Kelme (3. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Also ich hatte nur einen Bierhut auf. Den habe ich aber nach den Feartunnels in die Walachei gefeuert weil er total durchsifft war... ...


Nico nur mit Hut, den er dann auch noch wegschmeisst. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich davon ein Foto sehen möchte .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (3. Februar 2009)

ich habs aich jo gsahhht


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Februar 2009)

Bääähh....


----------



## Kelme (4. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ToughGuy(TM)


... ein würdiger Nachfolger für die "Filmnutte" als Benutzertitel.


----------



## donnersberger (4. Februar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... ein würdiger Nachfolger für die "Filmnutte" als Benutzertitel.



fehlt nur noch das "naggisch" vor dem "ToughGuy(TM)"


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Februar 2009)

Ein paar Impressionen: 
-> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/02/tough_guy_challenge_2009.html
Man beachte vorallem Bild 14. Es gibt immer welche die es noch härter brauchen!


----------



## Kelme (4. Februar 2009)

Nico, auch wenn ich entgegen der Meinung einiger mit diesem paramilitärischen Quatsch (und so sieht es für mich aus) nix anfangen kann: Respekt vor der Leistung. Ansonsten bestätigt die Veranstaltung mein Vorurteil, dass die Engländer absolut eins an der Klatsche haben. Bei Münster(Westf.) gibt es wohl einen deutschen Ableger des Rennens. Bilder, die ich davon gesehen habe, kommen allerdings eher als Kindergeburtstag rüber.
Die Bilder aus dem Link sind meiner Meinung nach wirklich gut fotografiert. Wenn dich so ein Fotograf erwischt hat: Kaufen!


Kelme - ansonsten: Ratt fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (4. Februar 2009)

sauber buhl! 
das laufen durch das feuer ist wohl die reinste wohltat gewesen, oder?


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Februar 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> sauber buhl!
> das laufen durch das feuer ist wohl die reinste wohltat gewesen, oder?


Stimmt... Habe auch Leute gesehen die länger da standen und sich aufgewärmt haben. Ich bin aber im Scoutstyle durchgerannt und einfach weiter gestürmt!


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

*Bist du auch im Burat-Tanga-Look angetreten ? 

Ansonsten aber Fett-Krassen-Respekt für die Aktion. 

Kopf-unter-Wasser wäre bei mir wegen der Fönwelle schonmal undenkbar gewesen. *


----------



## strandi (4. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *
> Kopf-unter-Wasser wäre bei mir wegen der Fönwelle schonmal undenkbar gewesen. *



fett schwimmt ja auch oben...daher auch gar net möglich gewesen 
*duck & wech*


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> fett schwimmt ja auch oben...daher auch gar net möglich gewesen
> *duck & wech*



*Booah 

Hab zwar momentane 86 Kilo, aber das muss ich mir nun echt nicht gefallen lassen *


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Februar 2009)

Habe eben gelesen das es der kälteste ToughGuy seit 1996 war!


----------



## strandi (5. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Booah
> 
> Hab zwar momentane 86 Kilo, aber das muss ich mir nun echt nicht gefallen lassen *



ich darf es 
habe es ja schliesslich auch mal über mich ergehen lassen müssen


----------



## Optimizer (6. Februar 2009)

bin zwar nicht invalid... flirten brauch ich momentan auch nich... aber einen drauf saufen könnt ich und zwar im positiven sinne....








Gruß
Der Optimizer - bald für Randzonennachwuchs zuständig...


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Februar 2009)

Hui... herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## donnersberger (6. Februar 2009)

von mir auch einen lichen Glückwunsch !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. Februar 2009)

He, he, alles richtig gemacht Optischwanger, wie?
Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Houschter (6. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch!

Na dann sieht man dich in Zukunft ja damit







im Wald


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Februar 2009)

Noch einer, der bald kaum noch zum Biken kommt...
Trotzdem alles Gute!


----------



## Levty (6. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch!
Aber später nicht beschweren


----------



## guru39 (6. Februar 2009)

Wusst´s ich doch das Ihr Pälzer abartig seid, ein Schwangerer Kerl, das
gibt´s nur inna Palz 

Trotzdem.....  Glückwunsch!


----------



## Levty (6. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ein paar Impressionen:
> -> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/02/tough_guy_challenge_2009.html
> Man beachte vorallem Bild 14. Es gibt immer welche die es noch härter brauchen!


Wie gern wäre ich da dabei


----------



## Flugrost (6. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch in die Randzone!


----------



## UHU69 (6. Februar 2009)

Das musst du unbedingt anschaffen (gibt es auch in rosa)





... herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Februar 2009)

Bei 2:46 sieht man meinen Bierhut auf der linken Bildseite! 
-> http://www.rtl.de/tv/tv_980371.php

P.S.: Habe eben mal zu Ende geschaut: Was ist denn die Olle für ne Null... Da ist sie wirklich um alle Wasserlöcher drumherum gelaufen. Bitte glaubt nicht das das was man da sieht wirklich dem ToughGuy entspricht... Typisch RTL halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (6. Februar 2009)

pff..der kerl, wenn du das sein solltest, hatte ja mindestens ein t-shirt an...schwach!


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Februar 2009)

Bin übrigens auf Platz 1277 gelandet. Gefinisht haben wohl um die 2800. 500 sind wohl wegen Unterkühlung behandelt worden. Scheint ziemlich entgleist zu sein dieses Jahr. Im Forum auf toughguy.co.uk wird auch ziemlich gemosert.
Hart ist übrigens, dass der 1st Finisher 1:18h gebraucht hat; ich dagegen 2:25h.


----------



## Kelme (10. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ...
> Hart ist übrigens, dass der 1st Finisher 1:18h gebraucht hat; ich dagegen 2:25h.


Du hast aber überlebt. Maulen die, weil es zu kalt war? Sind die noch nie einen Marathon bei einer Durchschnittstemperatur von 4°C und Dauerregen gefahren? Sowas hatten wir mal und ich sah sie alle ins Ziel kommen .


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Februar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Du hast aber überlebt. Maulen die, weil es zu kalt war? Sind die noch nie einen Marathon bei einer Durchschnittstemperatur von 4°C und Dauerregen gefahren? Sowas hatten wir mal und ich sah sie alle ins Ziel kommen .


Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe maulen da ein paar weil wohl ein Wasserhindernis wärend des Rennens irgendwann rausgenommen wurde um da keine Leben zu gefährden. Scheint also wirklich bisschen extremer gewesen zu sein. 
Auf jeden Fall wurden da wohl auch schon ein paar lifetime bans an die Mauler vom Mr. Mouse ausgesprochen...


----------



## Kelme (10. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ...
> Auf jeden Fall wurden da wohl auch schon ein paar lifetime bans an die Mauler vom Mr. Mouse ausgesprochen...


Sollte ich sowas auch einführen? Klingt gut: "Lifetime Ban". Aber das lohnt sich für zwei Veranstaltungen nicht mehr .


----------



## mtb_nico (10. Februar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sollte ich sowas auch einführen? Klingt gut: "Lifetime Ban". Aber das lohnt sich für zwei Veranstaltungen nicht mehr .


Mmhh... ich denke das hat dann eher symbolischen Charakter wenn du das machst. Und Charakter zu haben ist gut... wer will schon eine Wirbelsäule aus Gummi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (27. Februar 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR3wkkZmzKU"]YouTube - Stefan Raab - Randgruppenwitz - Studenten[/ame]


----------



## Bumble (27. Februar 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rSJBjDQd7U&eurl"]YouTube - TV Total - Randgruppenwitz Opis[/ame]


----------



## Levty (27. Februar 2009)

Göttlich


----------



## plastikengel (13. April 2009)

ein kleiner lustiger zeitvertreib:


einfach dem link 
hier folgen und eine kleine schlägerei anzetteln.


----------



## mtb_nico (18. April 2009)

Sagt mal Leute, geht es euch auch so, dass nach den 2 Wochen Bombenwetter es doppelt so derb reinhaut, wenn es mal nen ganzen Tag regnet? Echt furchtbar... und dabei habe ich schon bis 13:00 Uhr alles gemacht was die Tage liegen geblieben ist...


----------



## eL (18. April 2009)

komm vorbei ich hätt genug zu tun für dich


----------



## Kelme (18. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute, geht es euch auch so, dass nach den 2 Wochen Bombenwetter es doppelt so derb reinhaut, wenn es mal nen ganzen Tag regnet? Echt furchtbar...


Da geh' halt Rad fahren. War herrlich heute. Musst nur den Anfang finden.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (18. April 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da geh' halt Rad fahren. War herrlich heute. Musst nur den Anfang finden.


Hallo,
sag bloß in der Pfalz gabs heute einen trockenen Platz?! Hatte nach dem Selberg-Königsbergtürchen bei 7° keinen trocknen Faden mehr am Leib. Um 15:30 ließ es mal kurz nach u ich dachte dem Wetterfrosch vertrauend, das wars für heute u bin von Mackenbach aus wegen 48h-Entzug losgeradeld. Kaum auf der Höhe vor Rotselberg angekommen, fing es mehr oder weniger die ganze Zeit an zu nieseln, aber die 800Hm hab ich wenigstens wieder


----------



## Kelme (18. April 2009)

Nein, es gab keinen trockenen Platz, aber die "Mädchen", die nur bei trockenen Wetter fahren können, sind neben den Sturzopfern immer die, die einen Invadilitäts-Thread brauchen .


Kelme - nass, dreckig, zufrieden.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (18. April 2009)

Na dann bin ich aber froh nix verpasst zu haben, morgen solls ja besser werden u bis dahin sind die Klamotten auch (hoffentlich) wieder trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (18. April 2009)

Kelme, hab ich was verpasst? Was macht dein stabiles Eingangrad? Fertich?


----------



## Houschter (18. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kelme, hab ich was verpasst? Was macht dein stabiles Eingangrad? Fertich?



Man munkelt es wäre nächsten Sonntag der Star am J-Kreuz

Es bleibt spannend!


----------



## Kelme (18. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kelme, hab ich was verpasst? Was macht dein stabiles Eingangrad? Fertich?


Das wird das erste Rad, das ich schon verworfen habe, bevor es fertig war. Es gibt da eine wesentliche Änderung und die zwei Kernstücke - Rahmen und Gabel - deutscher Firmen müssen zwei anderen Produkten weichen. Steht aber alles schon fest (wirklich?) und ich glaube, es wird besser als zuvor gedacht. Mit Fertigstellung bis Ende der Woche wird das aber nix. Geduld also, Geduld. 
Wenn jemand eine Roox Sattelstütze in 29,8 mm Durchmesser und 400mm Länge braucht, kann er sich bei mir melden. Einen Syntace Superforce in 120mm-Länge könnte ich wohl auch abgeben.


----------



## Flugrost (18. April 2009)

Da bleib ich mal gespannt ... evtl ein 2Souls?


----------



## Kelme (18. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Da bleib ich mal gespannt ... evtl ein 2Souls?


Das war mal der Plan. Wird was anderes.


----------



## Flugrost (19. April 2009)

Stahl? - mehr frag ich net, willsts ja spannend halten...


----------



## Kelme (19. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Stahl? ...


Rischtisch!


----------



## mtb_nico (25. April 2009)

Ei... nu habsch auch was invalides... Nämlich mein Fritzz-Hinterrad... Da hats ein Lager quasi in Luft aufgelöst. Nach Abziehen des Freilaufes war nur noch der Innenring und jede Menge Späne zu finden. Ich denke das Lager ist ganz großer chinesischer Maschinenbau gewesen vor dem wir uns alle so fürchten... 
Seit wann sind denn die Kugellagerkugeln weicher als der Alunabenkörper?!


----------



## eL (25. April 2009)

seit dem härten nicht ins schinehsische übersetzt wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (3. Mai 2009)

bald bin ich geistiger invalide


----------



## Flugrost (3. Mai 2009)

Bald? Was ist dein neues Problem? Dämmstoff oder die Sprache?


----------



## strandi (3. Mai 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Bald? Was ist dein neues Problem? Dämmstoff oder die Sprache?



weder noch  eher die ganzen supertollen modelle die ich anwenden soll


----------



## Flugrost (3. Mai 2009)

Lässt sich das in einem kurzen Satz erklären?


----------



## strandi (3. Mai 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Lässt sich das in einem kurzen Satz erklären?



schimpft sich strategic management und ist eine analyse der internen und externen möglichkeiten und bedrohungen der unternehmen. vereinfacht gesagt


----------



## Flugrost (3. Mai 2009)

Wie wärs mal mit Feierabend? Montach is gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (4. Mai 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> schimpft sich strategic management und ist eine analyse der internen und externen möglichkeiten und bedrohungen der unternehmen. vereinfacht gesagt



scheinen die Banken aber bisher noch nicht zu kennen, doer  

Selbst dran schuld wenn du so´n schei$$ lernst


----------



## eL (4. Mai 2009)

jo
jetz sin ma selbst drann schuld das was nich jelernt haben und die haben machen lassen.
super idee gewesen ...danke


----------



## strandi (4. Mai 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> scheinen die Banken aber bisher noch nicht zu kennen, doer



darum soll ich das ja jetzt lernen


----------



## Flugrost (22. April 2010)

Allen momentan verletzten gute Genesung!
Zum guten Glück hat niemand einen Bremshebel in der Rübe stecken. Das wäre wohl abmahnungswürdig.


----------



## Radde (22. April 2010)

Ui... Hier gehör ich also rein!


----------



## Flugrost (22. April 2010)

Wie kann ein stumpfer Gegenstand so ein Loch produzieren, Marcus? Das tut doch weh...


----------



## Radde (23. April 2010)

Ja tut es!  

Mit Gewalt geht alles! Dachte erst das wär nich so schlimm, aber als der Arzt das dann mal sauber gemacht hatte und mit seiner Pincette drinrumgepult hat sah man kein Ende mehr  



 der untere war der Bösewicht, wird nun aber kastriert! Dann betreib ich gleichzeitig noch Leichtbau!


----------



## Flugrost (23. April 2010)

Ich glaube, da brauchst Du nix kastrieren - man stürzt nie zweimal gleich.

Edith: Wenn doch, mangelt es an Reflektion, ne?


----------



## Radde (23. April 2010)

Beim nächsten mal ist's irgendwas anderes, aber ich feils wohl trotzdem ab. Bei mir zeigt der ja nach hinten.


----------



## Flugrost (23. April 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal ist's irgendwas anderes, aber ich feils wohl trotzdem ab.



Wie wärs mit "kein nächstes Mal"? 

Edith, klar, alles wächst nach - nur irgendwann nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (23. April 2010)

Kein nächstes mal klingt natürlich echt verlockend... Leider einfacher gesagt als getan!


----------



## el Zimbo (23. April 2010)

Mensch Radde, was machst du nur in letzter Zeit? 
Gude Besserung!


----------



## Kelme (3. Mai 2010)

Ist die MTB'lerin, die sich gestern in der Nähe vom Wolsel abgelegt hat und schwierigst geborgen werden musste, hier bekannt?

Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall.


----------



## eL (3. Mai 2010)

Mensch H. du sollst doch keene kleenen medchen vom rad schubsen!

an den zöpfchen ziehen och nich


----------



## Quente (23. Juli 2010)

Regel 1 immer mit Helm.

Regel 2 in Abfahrten nicht nach den Matsch Mädchen schauen.

Suche Techniktrainerin im Hallenhalma.


----------



## sportfuchs (23. Juli 2010)

Verletzungen scheinen gerade akut zu grassieren. Letzten Sonntag hat es auf unserer Tour in der Pfalz am Bräuniger Fels auch erwischt - linkes Handgelenk gebrochen.

Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung und lass Dich beim Hallenhalma nicht unterkriegen.


----------



## Levty (23. Juli 2010)

Jetzt wird auch das Profilbild recht 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Flugrost (23. Juli 2010)

Das sieht hoffentlich schlimmer aus, als es ist. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir gute Besserung. So etwas passiert immer dann, wenn das Wetter besch.... wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (23. Juli 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das sieht hoffentlich schlimmer aus, als es ist. Gute Besserung!


 
Ja, Rücken und Kopf sind heil geblieben, die griechische Heldensehne ist geflickt und der Bruch im Sprungbein wächst allein zusammen. Die ersten vier Wochen sind schon überstanden. Hoffendlich sind die Physiotherapeutinnen genauso hübsch wie die Unfallursache.(Späßle gemacht war die eigene Dummheit).
Sportlicher Gruß


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2010)

Quente schrieb:


> Regel 1 immer mit Helm.



nen Helm am Fuss, das wird schwer!? 

Ich wünsch Dir ne gute Besserung, alter Sack


----------



## Quente (24. Juli 2010)

Roiner, Frauen behaupten Männer haben ihr Hirn in den Eiern, darum trage ich nur ein Suspensorium. Hilft aber an den Füssen auch nichts.


----------



## Houschter (24. Juli 2010)

Gute Besserung! 

Die letzten vier Wochen im Gips, bei den Temperaturen bestimmt auch ein Traum.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (24. Juli 2010)

Gute Besserung

Ich hab noch eine Woche dann darf ich endlich wieder anfangen zu Biken


----------



## Optimizer (24. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!

@Pfalzwaldgeist: hab ich was verpasst??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (24. Juli 2010)

War kein Sturz oder so. Hatte einen Leistenbruch und wurde daran operiert


----------



## Quente (24. Juli 2010)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> War kein Sturz oder so. Hatte einen Leistenbruch und wurde daran operiert


 
ah de Armin isch doch Schroiner, der hät beschdimmt noch so ä Leischde gehadd.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (24. Juli 2010)

macht nichts, jetzt hab ich ein netz


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juli 2010)

Mit Leisten (also ganzen) kann  ich euch tot... (-werfen, scheiterhaufen, dönern). Sollte dergestalt ein Problemchen aufkreuzen,versichere ich aufrichtig eine sehr, sehr archaisch geprägte Reparatur - zur Freude der Zuschauer `türlich.


----------



## Don Stefano (25. Juli 2010)

Meld mich auch offiziell im Invaliden-Fred an.

Habe drei gebrochene Rippen nach gründlich verpatzter Landung zu bieten.


----------



## Quente (25. Juli 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Meld mich auch offiziell im Invaliden-Fred an.
> 
> Habe drei gebrochene Rippen nach gründlich verpatzter Landung zu bieten.


 

Das ist scheizze da darfst du ja nicht mal lachen.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (26. Juli 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Meld mich auch offiziell im Invaliden-Fred an.
> 
> Habe drei gebrochene Rippen nach gründlich verpatzter Landung zu bieten.



Dann mal gute Besserung, darf man fragen wo die missglückte Landung war?


----------



## donnersberger (26. Juli 2010)

uii, auch von mir schnelle&gute Besserung


----------



## Don Stefano (27. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Besserungswünsche, ich kann schon wieder tief einatmen.

Es ist vorletzten Donnerstag beim After-Work-Biken am Albtrauf in der Nähe von Kirchheim / Teck passiert. Wenn die Rippen wieder zusammen gewachsen sind, muss ich da unbedingt noch mal hin und die Tour zu ende fahren.


----------



## eL (28. Juli 2010)

zuende fahren?
verpatzt landen tät ma doch nur wensse fliechst?

eventuell nicht artgerechte verwendung des spochtjeräts ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (28. Juli 2010)

War ein Sprung und der hat ne Landung (oder nicht). Der Lenker war noch quer gestellt und die Flugphase schon zuende.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (28. Juli 2010)

Hatteste einen Double X-Up probiert?


----------



## eL (29. Juli 2010)

dein ratt hatte nen sprung? wuerth ich zurück geben.

gegen den queren lenker hilft die montage eines lenkrades!! lenkräder stehen nie quer


----------



## Berghaemmerer (29. Juli 2010)

Sind querlenker nicht an der Vorderachse? Wie soll man denn da ein Lenkrad montieren?


----------



## Optimizer (7. Oktober 2010)

Vermelde Blockade der kompletten BWS und einiger Wirbel der LWS...
Einmal Einrenken lassen und ne Schachtel Schmerztabletten werden mich bis zum Wochenende begleiten....


----------



## Quente (7. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ja das Alter, der körperliche Verfall nimmt seinen Lauf.
Gute Besserung


----------



## lomo (7. Oktober 2010)

Ouch, ouch,

Gute Besserung, Opti!


----------



## benn9411 (8. Oktober 2010)

ich meld mich auch mal wieder, kapselriss im mittelfinger, 2 wochen kein biken


----------



## donnersberger (8. Oktober 2010)

dann mal ne Runde "Gute Besserung" Wünsche !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (9. Oktober 2010)

donnersberger schrieb:


> dann mal ne Runde "Gute Besserung" Wünsche !!!


Danke! Kanns gebrauchen, nachdem ich mich jetzt schon seit Wochen mit Dünnfiff, Magenbeschwerden und nun dem Kreuz rumschlagen muss... das ist nicht meine Saison.

Aber btw:

 an den, den es eigentlich garnicht gibt!


----------



## Houschter (9. Oktober 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Aber btw:
> 
> an den, den es eigentlich garnicht gibt!



Na dann mal die besten Glückwünsche und alles Gute! 

Und dem Rest gute Besserung.


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Oktober 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Danke! Kanns gebrauchen, nachdem ich mich jetzt schon seit Wochen mit Dünnfiff, Magenbeschwerden und nun dem Kreuz rumschlagen muss... das ist nicht meine Saison.


Gute Besserung auch von mir!

Nun hast du ja Zeit ein paar Tracks für mich rauszusuchen...  *duck_und_weg*


----------



## strandi (7. Januar 2011)

Mal wieder den Lieblingsfred rauskramen 
Irgendwelche Invaliden unterwegs?


----------



## Thomas (7. Januar 2011)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

